# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori IV



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2008)

Continued from: 
I: Asian Drama FC
II: Asian Drama FC
III: 



















​


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*Group Listing & Information

2AM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names:* One Day (Them and 2PM)
*Fans:* IAMs
*Style: *Pop Ballads, Realistic MVs.
*Members:* (Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *Just about every song they do is a ballad.  Also, every member has a very distinct personality and are often very involved in variety.  Each member also comes equipped with a hard set of six-pack abs every time they serenade you.
*DEALBREAKER:* EVERY song is a ballad.  .
*Notable Title Track:* Can't Let You Go Even If I Die - Literally the biggest song of 2010.
*Notable Performances:* Anything where they do a girl groups' song.

*2PM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names: *One Day (Them and 2AM)
*Fans:* Hottests
*Style: *R&B, Pop,  acrobats within choreographed dancing, rap
*Members:* , , , , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *A few of the members do quite well in Variety, while all of them train in acrobats.  Much of their earlier stuff is well preferred by us in this thread, and we will often recommend their earlier songs.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Loss of former leader Jaebum, and lack of overall improvement in vocals (sans Junsu, their lead).
*Notable Title Track:* Again & Again - Their second big track was a huge hit.
*Notable Performances:*

*2NE1 (YG)*
*Pronouced: *To Anyone, Twenty One (less emphasis on the -ty)
*Other Names: *May be referred to as YG Ladies.
*Fans:* Blackjacks
*Style: *Rap, R&B, Hip-hop, Reggae.  High Fashion often used in MVs.
*Members: *(Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* Probably one of the most overall talented girl groups there is at the moment, and the only one offering their great mixture of certain genres. 
*DEALBREAKER: *Overuse of autotune in latest songs.
*Notable Title Track:* I Don't Care
*Notable Performances:* 21st Street Musical - A combination of their songs into a fun musical-like performance.

*4MINUTE (CUBE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* 4nia
*Style: *Pop, Rap
*Members: *JiHyun(Leader), Jiyoon, Gayoon, Hyuna, SoHyun(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Jungglasses (Jiyoon's nickname)
*DEALBREAKER:* Sometimes it feels like Gayoon's voice isn't utilized properly but with recent tracks it has been much better
*Notable Title Track:* I My Me Mine - Wasn't promoted much, however remains a favorite to fans.
*Notable Performances:* Muzik Performance - Jiyoon first taking off the sunglasses during a live performance (Do you hear dem screams?)

*AFTER SCHOOL (PLEDIS)*
*Pronouced: *Like It looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Playgirlz
*Style: *Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members:* Gahee(Leader), UEE, Juyeon, Jung Ah, Bekah, Nana, Raina, Lizzy,  (maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* This group constantly adds new members, and tends to always have a high energy dance to accompany their songs.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Constant member changing takes a feeling of familiarity away from the group, Gahee and Raina carry most of the vocals in title tracks (BoY/Bang!)
*Notable Title Track:* Because of You - Song released soon after Raina and Nana's joining.
*Notable Performances:*

*BEAST (CUBE)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks
*Other Names:* B2ST
*Fans:* B2UTY
*Style: *Heavy choreography, theatrical MVs, Rap
*Members:* Doojoon(Leader), Hyunseung, Yoseob, Kikwang, Junhyun, Dongwoon(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These guys entered the biz knowin how to dance.  Very talented in all areas, and has a very good distribution of lines and parts in all songs.
*DEALBREAKER: *Fans have become overly defensive.  Also, fanclub name is pretty gender specific, when most kpop fans usually have at least a 1:4 ratio of genders.
*Notable Title Track:* Shock - Most B2st songs are alright, but this one we ALWAYS remember for "Everday I SHOCK!"
*Notable Performances:*

*BIG BANG (YG)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
* Other Names:*
*Fans:* VIPs
*Style:* Rap, R&B, Hip-hop
*Members:* G-Dragon(Leader), TOP, Daesung, Taeyang, Seungri(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These guys are all well known for their own individual talents despite how big their group name has gotten.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Ridiculously lengthy time between promotions. 
*Notable Title Track:* Haru Haru or Lies - These two are usually the two biggest fan favorites.
*Notable Performances:*

*BROWN EYED GIRLS (NN)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
*Other Names: *BEG
*Fans:* Everlasting
*Style:* Pop, Rap, Ballad
*Members:* Jea(Leader), Miryo, Narsha, Ga-in(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Quite the opposite of all these groups with 20 year old members, the girls in BEG are almost all approaching their 30s!  However, with age comes growth.  Jea, Narsha, and Ga-in are all excellent vocalists, along with Miryo who is quite possibly the most talented female idol group rapper.
*DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:* Abracadabra - One of the two biggest songs of 2009.
*Notable Performances:*

*CHOSHINSUNG (CCM)*
*Pronouced:
Other Names: Supernova
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*CN BLUE (F&C)*
*Pronouced:*C-N Blue
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Boice
*Style:* Indie rock, some rap.
*Members:* Yongwha(Leader), Minhyuk(Drums), Jonghyun, Jungshin(Bass)
*What You'll Love About Them:* TThese guys aren't picking up instruments for the hell of a show, they actually know how to play them!  Though they are considered a K-pop group, they don't exactly play pop music though their albums can be enjoyed by the masses.
*DEALBREAKER:* Much attention only goes to their leader, Yonghwa.  .
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*CO ED SCHOOL (CCM)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks*
Other Names:
Style: *Female vocals, Male rappers.
*Members:* Chanmi(that's all you need to know)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Fairly new group, with interesting choreography and interesting songs.
*DEALBREAKER:* They've been around for like, 5 minutes and have 3 or 4 scandals to their name.  Ouch.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*DALMATIAN (MFE)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks*
Other Names:
Style:*Rap & Pop
*Members: * Jisu, Inati, Daniel, Day Day, Dari, Youngwan
*What You'll Love About Them:* All songs are feel good songs.
*DEALBREAKER:* Nothing really yet.
*Notable Title Track: *That Man Opposed
*Notable Performances:*

*DONG BANG SHIN KI (SM)*
*Pronouced: *No one uses their full name.  Don't worry about it. 
* Other Names: *DBSK, Tohoshinki(JP), TVXQ, JYJ(Jaejoong, Yoochun, Junsu), Homin(Yunho, Changmin)
*Fans:* Cassieopeia
* Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members:* Yunho(U-know)(Leader), Jusnu(Xiah), Jaejoong(Hero), Yoochun(Mickey), Changmin(Max)(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Easily the most successful boyband from Korea, DBSK offers five members with amazing skills.  They also have had an excellent run in Japan, releasing original songs there as well.
* DEALBREAKER:* They have recently had a feud with their entertainment company, and have split into groups JYJ (those who have broken away from the company) and Homin (fan-dubbed name for those who stayed.)
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

**
*F(X) (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Effex
*Other Names: 
Style:* Pop, techno, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members:* Victoria(Leader), Amber, Luna, Sulli, Krystal(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* One of the youngest groups to debut  recently, four out of five girls are 18 and under.  Each girl comes  with a unique voice, and well tuned dance skills.
*DEALBREAKER: *
*Notable Title Track:* Nu ABO
*Notable Performances:*

*F. CUZ (-)*
*Pronouced:* I'm not even sure.  Apparently it's said like "fuckahz".
* Other Names:
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*FT ISLAND (F&C)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Rock
* Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:* Hongki is an attention sucker, even more than Yonghwa.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*GIRL'S DAY (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it is.
*Other Names:*
*Style:*
*Members:* So Jin, Ji Hae, Minah, Yura, Hyeri
*What You'll Love About Them:*
*DEALBREAKER:* Their debut track is horrendous
*Notable Title Track:* Twinkle Twinkle
*Notable Performances:*

*INFINITE (WL)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Inspirit
*Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
*Members: *Soongyu(Leader), Hoya, Sungyeol, Dongwoo, L, Woohyun, Sungjong(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* Newest and probably my favorite next to Beast.  Flawless choreographed dancing.
*DEALBREAKER:* Unsure about vocals for all members, most of the lyrics are sung by Soongyu and Woohyun.  Sungyeol NEVER gets lines.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*KARA (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Car-uh
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Kamilia
*Style:* Pop, Jpop, very little rap
*Members: *Gyuri(Leader), Seungyeon, Nicole, Hara, Jiyoung(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These are the girls none other than the five fucking best, who I must say exude goddess-level confidence in whatever they do.  Their songs don't stray far from pop, and even their Korean songs have a very J-pop sound to them. 
*DEALBREAKER:* It's hard to picture them outside the "sweet girl" concept.
*Notable Title Track:* Mister*(NO ACTUAL MV)* - Was considered the B-side to a song, but eventually become what can be considered easily a huge hit. (P.S. An MV was made for their Japan Debut)
*Notable Performances:*

*MBLAQ (J-TUNE)*
*Pronouced:* M-Black
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, acrobats, choreography
*Members: *Seungho(Leader), Thunder, Lee Joon, G.O., Mir(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Despite their somewhat beast idol image, these five guys are quite funny and can have some "aw" moments. 
*DEALBREAKER:* Can have some very awkward dance performances.
*Notable Title Track:* Cry & Stay - Were both released at the same time, but were two GREAT songs.
*Notable Performances:*

*MISS A (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, choreography, very little rap.
*Members: *Fei, Min, Jia, Suzy(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *So far Miss A has left a pretty good impression as a group, showing large amounts of professionalism in their performance (Min recently lost a shoe in Breathe and did half the performance partially barefoot!)
*DEALBREAKER: *The future is imminent, JYP will probably milk them dry of SOMETHING.
*Notable Title Track:* Bad Girl Good Girl - Despite being a debut track, was quite popular in the year released.
*Notable Performances:*

*NINE MUSES (SE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, a bit of rap, model-esque choreo
*Members: *Ryu Sera, Park Minha (Maknae), Violet, Lee Hyun Joo, Kim Rana (Leader), Lee Hyemin, Binnie, Pyo Hyemi, Moon Hyunah, Jung Jaekyung
*What You'll Love About Them: *Their personalities are amazing, they will make you laugh when you watch their shows. They are attractive. And they can sing contrary to popular belief.
*DEALBREAKER:* There's really ten nine six of them.
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*RAINBOW (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:*Pop, a little rap.
*Members: *Kim Jaekyung (Leader), Oh Seunga, No Eul, Jung Yoon Hye, Kim Jisook, Cho Hyunyoung (Maknae), Go Woori (Rapper)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Other than their debut single they make good songs and they are all very pretty. Oh and they have the ab dance from A.
*DEALBREAKER:* I've watched A 5 billion times and I STILL CAN'T TELL THEM APART. 
*Notable Title Track:* A - Was not exactly a huge hit, but a super catchy song.
*Notable Performances:*

*SECRET (TS)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style: *Pop, R&B,  
*Fans:* secrettime
*Members: *Hyosung(Leader), Ji Eun, Zinger, Sunhwa(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Even though debuting only a year ago, these girls have already established a very distinctive style to their music and dancing, which can be quite appealing in a new Kpop group.
*DEALBREAKER:* Some argue that Magic & Madonna are the same person.  I think they're just brothers.
*Notable Title Track:* Magic - If you knew Secret or not, EVERYONE knew this song. 
Shy Boy
*Notable Performances:*

*SHINEE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Shiny
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Shawols
*Style:* Pop, R&B, heavy choreography 
*Members: *Onew(Leader), Jonghyun, Minho, Key, Taemin(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Charisma oozes from this group every time they do their insanely intricate choreography.  Combine their amazing dancing with Onew's chocolate voice, and Jonghyun's powerhouse vocals, you get an unbeatable group.
*DEALBREAKER:* Jonghyun is taken.  Also, fans of this group have been rumored to actually attempt to bite your head off.
*Notable Title Track:* Replay (Noona Is So Pretty) - SHINee's debut song, and also a great R&B song.
*Notable Performances:*

*SISTAR (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Pop, Hip Hop
*Members: *Hyorin (Leader), Bora, Soyu, Dasom (maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *All talented girls that are the most athletic girls amongst Korean Girl Groups.
*DEALBREAKER:* Hyorin sings 65% of their title tracks
*Notable Title Track:* Replay (Noona Is So Pretty)
*Notable Performances:*

*SS501 (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Triple S
*Style:* Pop, R&B 
*Members: *Hyun Joong, Jungmin, Hyungjoon, Yongsaeng, Kyujong
*What You'll Love About Them: *
*DEALBREAKER:* Pretty much gone?
*Notable Title Track:* Love Ya -Tons of sexy violins.
*Notable Performances:*

*SUPER JUNIOR (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* ELF (Everlasting Friends)
*Style:* Pop, Heavy Synchronized Choreography, Rap,  
*Members: *Eeteuk (Leader), Heechul, KangIn, Yesung, Eunhyuk, Donghae, Siwon, Shindong, Han Geng, Sungmin, Kibum, Ryeowook, Kyuhyun *SUPER JUNIOR M:* Henry, Zhou Mi
*What You'll Love About Them: *There's 13 of them.
*DEALBREAKER:* There's 13 of them.
*Notable Title Track:* Sorry Sorry - Suju's HUGE track.  You WILL learn the dance to this.  No one is safe.
*Notable Performances:*

*SO NYUH SHI DAE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* So Nyuh She Day
*Other Names:* SNSD, Girls' Generation(EN), Shoujo Jidai(JP)
*Fans:* Sone (stylized s♥ne and pronounced sawn, like saying song without the g)
*Style:* Pop, Synchronized Choreography, Jpop 
*Members: *Taeyeon(Leader), Jessica, Sunny, Tiffany, Hyoyeon, Yuri, Sooyoung, Yoona, Seohyun(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Nine great personalities who have the ability to cheer up a wide range of audiences.
*DEALBREAKER:* Being female and quite a many of them, there is a great bias towards the amount of attention one receives. 
*Notable Title Track:* Gee - Near 40 million views on an international video site, the most infectious song from 2009 that is still performed wherever they go by them and fans alike.
*Notable Performances:* Into the New World (Remix) Rehearsal - A video that speaks for itself on their hard work and skills.  Still one of the hardest girl group choreos even years after it's release.

*T-ARA** (CCM)*
*Pronouced:* Tiara
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Diadem
*Style:* Pop, R&B, Rap, Choreography 
*Members: *Boram(Leader), Qri, Soyeon, Eunjung, Hyomin, Hwayoung, Jiyeon(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *Unlike most other groups, these girls offer a large amount of versatility in different genres and concepts.
*DEALBREAKER: *Similar to SNSD's attention problem, and there is rumor that Jiyeon has her underage tits flying around the internet.
*Notable Title Track:* I Go Crazy Because of You - The sexy title track for their first album repackage.  An epic album, and great song.
*Notable Performances:*

*TEEN TOP (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:* Whatever the hell you count "Clap" as
*Members: * C.A.P(Leader), Niel, Ricky, L.Joe, Chunji, Changjo(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *They're all very young
*DEALBREAKER:* They're all very young and you only hear a few of them sing
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*U-KISS (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:
Style:*
*Fans:* Kiss Me
*Members: *Soohyun, Kevin, Kibum, Eli, Alexander, Kiseop, Dongho(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them: *When you put Kevin into a wig, he really looks like a girl so if you're into that kind of thing.......
*DEALBREAKER: *"Stop treating us like kids", recently underwent member changes
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*WONDER GIRLS (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
*Other Names:*
*Fans:* Wonderfuls
*Style:* Pop, Retro 
*Members: *Sunye(Leader), Yoobin, Ye Eun, Sohee, Hae Lim
*What You'll Love About Them: *You've heard this name before?  Yes!  They've promoted outside of Korea and Japan!
*DEALBREAKER:*They were promoting Nobody for like, 18 months.  That's a lot of wasted time.
*Notable Title Track:* Tell Me - A hit song of 2008, and probably their most known.
*Notable Performances:*

*ZE:A CHILD OF EMPIRE (SE)*
*Pronouced:* not sure, don't ask me where child of empire comes from.
*Other Names:
Style:*
*Members: *
*What You'll Love About Them: *
*DEALBREAKER:*
*Notable Title Track:*
*Notable Performances:*

*Company Keys:*
 SM - SM Entertainment | JYP - JYP Entertainment | YG - YG Entertainment | DSP - Daesung Entertainment | CCM - Core Contents Media | Cube - Cube Entertainment | Pledis - Pledis Entertainment | NN - Nega Network | F&C - | WL - Woolim Entertainment | J-Tune - J-Tune Entertainment | SE - Star Empire Entertainment | TS - TS Entertainment


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

**

**

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*What You're Looking For*

In this section I'll divide the groups and music up in order for you to find exactly what you're looking for.

*Boy Groups*

2AM
2PM
Beast
Big Bang
Supernova
CN Blue
DBSK
F. Cuz
FT Island
Infinite
MBLAQ
SHINee
SS501
Super Junior
Teen Top
U-Kiss
ZE:A
Dalmatian

*Girl Groups*

2NE1
4Minute
After School
Brown Eyed Girls
f(x)
Girl's Day
Kara
Miss A
Nine Muses
Rainbow
Secret
Sistar
SNSD
T-ara
Wonder Girls

*Mixed Groups*

Co Ed

*Genre*

All of them are Pop, in the end, so no category for that.

*R&B*

2AM
2PM
Big Bang
SHINee
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara

*Rap*

Big Bang
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara
Dalmatian

*Rock*

CN Blue
FT Island

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Donated Top Ten Lists*

*Top Ten Must Hear Songs*
From me, NudeShroom


Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Because of You by After School
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Falling U by T-ara
Lies by Big Bang
Clap Your Hands by 2NE1
A by Rainbow
Replay by SHINee
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Love Light by CN Blue (Yes I should despise this.  But I do think CN Blue are awesome.)

A reason why I have chosen these songs in particular is their impact on the recent years, or I think they show a great amount of talent from their particular group and what to expect from them, what you may consider a standard.

*Top Ten Dances*
From Noda. B


Change by Hyunah (of 4Minute)
Lucifer by SHINee
Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Soom by Beast
NU ABO by f(x)
A by Rainbow
Mister by Kara
Nobody by Wonder Girls

*Top Ten Group Songs*
From Hustler


Haru Haru by Big Bang
Lies by Big Bang
Neorago by Super Junior
One by Epik High
Say No by Beast
Replay by SHINee
LTI by DBSK
The Last Farewell by Big Bang
Love Love Love by FT Island
Love Light by CN Blue
*Top Ten Songs*
by Tendou Souji

*1. H.O.T - Candy*
Tell Me
Probably one of the most recognizable K-Pop songs ever. This is the  signature song of the biggest K-Pop group of all time H.O.T, and even  now it's still great.

*2. Seo Taiji - Nan Arayo (I Know)*
Tell Me
This is the song that sorta changed K-Pop forever. Up until this  everything was all bubblegum pop but Seo Taiji changed that by including  R&B and Rap in his music and thank god for it cause too much  bubblegum pop would have been horrible.

*3. Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da (I Miss You)*
Tell Me
The classic K-Pop Ballad. It's an amazing song and is by far the best  ballad of all time in Korea. 2AM wishes they could have done this song.

*4. Super Junior - Neorago*
Tell Me
This is truly a standout song for modern K-Pop. It's so infectious and  it can make you listen to it for hours upon hours. By far Super Junior's  best song and the best modern K-Pop song.

*5. g.o.d - lies*
Tell Me
Another slow song, but this time from g.o.d who was pretty much H.O.T's rivals back in the day. Well worth listening to.

*6. NRG - Hit Song*
Tell Me
NRG's first Number 1 single went down as one of the best K-Pop songs of all time. Always fun to listen to.

*7. S.E.S - I'm Your Girl*
Link removed
It's sad how many people have forgotten about S.E.S but they're still better than any girl group out there right now. 

*8. Fin.K.L. - NOW*
Link removed
My Wonder Girls tried (and failed) to remake this song. Nothing matches the original.

*9. SNSD - (Sowoneul Malhaebwa) Genie*
Link removed
Most people think of SNSD when they think of modern K-Pop. And with good  reason, they're the most dominant force in K-Pop right now. But most  people think of Gee when they think of SNSD. Sure it was infectious but  it's highly overrated. Genie is their best single by far and barely  edges out Byul Byul Byul for their best song.

*10. Shinhwa - Brand New*
Link removed
This is what I think of when I think of K-Pop. This had come out around a  year after I started listening to K-Pop and after I heard it I knew I  would be hooked for years.
 

*Top Ten Songs*
by Al-Yasa

Lee Seung Hwan - Request (His Ballad II mix)
(Link removed)
DBSK - Love in the Ice
(Link removed)
Shin Seung Hun - I Believe
(Link removed)
Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da
(Link removed)
Hero JaeJoong - Insa
(Link removed)
Hero JaeJoong - Forgotten Season
(Link removed)
Drunken Tiger - Superfine
(Link removed)
Big bang - Haru Haru
(Link removed)
2AM- I'm Sorry I Can't Laugh for You 
(Link removed)
Taeyang - Only Look at Me
(Link removed)
 *Top Ten Songs*
by Ennoea

			 		  		 		Just wanted to mention Seo Taiji's "I  know" and Kim Bum Soo's "I miss You" that Tendou already stated, they're  two of the most important songs in Kpop. I'll try to post songs people  haven't already mentioned.

Strictly Kpop (not particlular order):

*1- Finkl- Blue Rain* 
One of my all time favs, love this song.

*2- WonderGirls- Tell Me*
JYP has fallen somewhat but contemporary Korean music has much to thank JYP and his pop revolution that was WG's Tell me.

*3- Big Bang- Last Farewell*
Hello Electro pop, this is when Korean mainstream finally noticed.

*4- DBSK- O*
Basically all Kpop groups want to be these guys, they pushed the Hallyu  wave to Japan and gave the chance for others to follow. Idk why I chose  this song but you can still see even now bands trying to emulate this.

*5- Lee Hyori- Ten Minutes*
The girl brought sexy to Korea, 10 minute is a classic, nothing has come close to this and I doubt will.

*6- Epik High- Pieces of You*
Epik High will forever be relevant to Kpop (especially its credibility  to younger Koreans in the US), I could pick any of their songs and be  done with but for me this song will always be their greatest. Just  perfection.

*7- Loveholics- Pieces of You*
The most underrated song ever. Nuff.

*8- G.O.D- Gil*
Im not their biggest fan but Kara introduced me to this song I've loved  it since. Other than Its You no boyband ballad comes close. Kara's ver because its so bloody awesome

*9- JTL- A Better Day*
My hate for SM comes from the fact that they destroyed one of the best groups ever. Screw you SM. Love the song.

*10- Lena Park- Dance With Me*
Picked a random song since my favourite of hers aren't on YT. She's made  female korean singers credible among music fans throughout the world,  her voice is beautiful and so is she.

Missed out Gee and Its You since people already mentioned them. Also  Honey by Kara is the greatest song ever but such epicness can't be  handled by Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
 *Controversies of Kpop*
 Donated by Noda B.

It's really important to know some basic events that have happened in Kpop, because it's good to know what's shaping what you watch and listen to.  Don't automatically be judgmental on Korea because of how they react, remember to be aware that it is possibly a different culture from your own. 

*Jaebeom Controversy* 

This is THE kpop controversy, spanning a time period of around six months and the effects can still be felt today. It all started in September of 2009 when leader of boyband 2pm, Park Jaebom, was discovered to have made some disparaging remarks about Korea as a trainee while adjusting to the country (as he was American born), calling Korea words such as "gay". The Korean public responded soon after, angrily criticizing him for his words.  

In effect, after suffering this embarassment, he left Korea and being the bipolar beings they are, fans immediately pleaded for his return. Over the next few months, there would be numerous projects to bring Jay back such as the Jay Sky Banner Project and donating 10,000$ to Haiti under his name. 

However, on February 25th, 2010, the shit truly hit the fan: it was announced Jay's contract was officially terminated. The fandom went out of control. Protests were held outside the JYP building, CD's and Ketchup thrown at the head office, rumors of suicide, rumors of mistreatment by the other members, some fans even spread the rest of 2pm's social security numbers on the internet and whether you even cared about 2pm before, you sure as hell cared now. A particular hatedom had risen up against the rest of 2pm dubbed coldests (the opposite of 2pm's fanclub name: hottests) or Bumtists (as they supported Jaebeom) partly because some fans were angry at 2pm for teasing the fans (they had often given hints that Jay would be coming back) but mostly because of a press conference in which it was felt that the members did not care much for Jay and may even outright despise him. It did not help that at the press conference it was revealed Jay's contract termination was not due to his comments but due to a mysterious terrible mistake he made, which to this day is still unknown. 

This of course angered and confused the fans even more leading to a sharp decline in 2pm's fanclub with over thirty fansites closing down. However, 2pm also gained some new fans as many also felt that it was unjust the crap they were going through and so because of this, 2pm has become at the same time possibly the most loved, and the most hated kpop group to ever come out of the idol factory. 

*SM Slave Contract Controversies* 

While there have been issues with SM entertainment over their abuse of their idols for a long time, the two that have most people talking are the DBSK and Hangeng controversies. In the summer of 2009, Cassies (DBSK's fanclub; probably half the kpop fandom) around the world were shocked upon hearing that 3 members of DBSK, Xiah Junsu, Micky Yoochun, and Hero Jaejoong (from now on they shall be referred as JYJ) filed a lawsuit against SM entertainment contesting the validity of their contract. It was soon determined that the 13 year contract was much too long and JYJ claimed the profits were unfairly distributed to the members. In response, Cassies filed a petition for the termination of SM's long term slave contracts. SM soon responded by saying that the lawsuit was a huge fraud and it was motivated by JYJ's greed.... over a cosmetics business. The fandom was split with many supporting JYJ and condemning SM entertainment and a few siding with SM. However, in December 2009, SM entertainment's reputation would go down the drain with yet another lawsuit, this time filed by a member of another one of their popular groups, Hangeng of Super Junior. Once again, it was determined the 13 year contract was much too long, earnings were too little (apparently Super Junior members would not even be paid unless their album hit a certain number in sales), and there were numerous cases where the company ignored Hangeng's health problems, forcing him to continue working. As more details about both cases were revealed, the number of people supporting SM dwindled until it has become popular opinion within the kpop community that SM stands not for "Star Museum", but for "Slave Management". Currently JYJ are now a separate group promoting internationally and Hangeng has a solo career in China. Though huge blows to SM entertainment (their stock price dropped over 10% from the DBSK controversy) and an inquiry was made into over 50 of their long term contracts, it would seem SM is still going strong, with their albums still dominating the charts.  


*Plagiarism Issues* 

As with SM's slave contracts, plagiarism has been an issue in kpop for a long time, but there are two particular cases worth mentioning. First, there must be mention of the plagiarism controversy between  GDragon's Heartbreaker and Flor Rida's Right Round. While solved with relatively little issue (EMI who also had the rights to Right Round stated they found no similarity between the two song) it still caused quite a stir in the kpop community, so it'll be mentioned from time to time. Another controversy is between Lee Hyori and like everybody. Soon after her fourth album was dropped, it was revealed that seven of the fourteen tracks on the album had been plagiarised by various other less well known artists in North America and Europe. Many of her fans were dissappointed as she was no stranger to plagiarism accusations in the past and she had promised this album was completely original.

Some were also appalled that the basis for this promise was an iphones search app which supposedly checked to make sure her tracks were valid. This particular case is interesting because most groups or idols are usually able to bounce back from plagiarism accusations as they do not write the music they perform so the blame is often put on the producer or company. Even though similarly, Hyori was given tracks from a producer called Bahnus (he would eventually be charged for his plagiarism), she still recieved a fair bit of heat as she claimed herself an artist and so many considered that to be taking responsibility for the validity of her tracks. Whether she took enough heat, though, is still an issue debated amongst the kpop fandom.


*The Dark Side of the Fandom* 

One important thing to know about kpop, is that the idol industry pretty much runs on fan loyalty. It should be noted that while some of the incidents listed may seem appalling, fan loyalty does not always lead to negative consequences such as the many instances of fans donating to charities in their idol's name. While obviously this is not a reflection of the entire kpop community and controversies within fanclubs does not mean the entire fanclub participated, it is important to be aware of the pitfalls that can come when such loyalty is taken too far. Probably the scariest and most saddening one that took place was in 2007 when a middle schooler by the name of Lee Eun Ji committed suicide due to bullying from ELF, the fanclub of Super Junior. 

According to her friends, after she had taken of picture with Kangin, one of the members of Super Junior, she began recieving online harrassment and her cellphone number was leaked so that ELF soon sent her threatening messages until finally on June 5th, she took her life. Another incident that happened was in 2008, an incident known as the Black Ocean. It's extremely hard to find the exact reason for this as so many fanclubs were involved that most reports are too biased to take seriously. Just know that if you mention this in a kpop community, you'll hear some crazy shit and I would recommend you don't believe any of it as they're mostly just rumors. What is known is that at the 2008 Dream Concert, when it was time for girlgroup SNSD to come on stage, ELF (Super Junior's fanclub), Cassieopia (DBSK's fanclub) and Triple S (SS501's fanclub), all turned off their glowsticks and immediately stopped chanting, creating the "Black Ocean". According to various reports, after this happened a riot soon occured in which many things happened but nothing was proved. The reasons for this incident occuring is supposedly because SONES (SNSD's fanclub) tore down a Super Junior banner but many SONES will deny that ever happened. One last thing to mention is also the issue of idols dating. To keep things short, once popular artist Se7en was found to be dating Park Han Byul, his fanclub reportedly lost 100000 members and when SHINee member Jonghyun was revealed to be dating Park Shin Syung, he lost a signifigant number of fans too (during performances, when he sings there will often a an audible decrease in the volume of fanchants). To put it simply, most idols will deny that they're dating as according to fans, it will mean they have "betrayed their love". 

 -------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Credits

Thanks to everyone who has donated to this guide.* 

Rain's Angel - Big Bang Dealbreaker, FT Island info, 
Noda B. - Top Ten Dances, Asian Drama fanclub link, CNBlue and Infinite company names, Controversies of Kpop
Hustler - Top ten songs
Tendou Souji - Top ten songs, Nine Muses & Rainbow information
Al-Yasa - Top Ten Songs
Ennoea - Top Ten Songs
koguryo - Teen Top & U-kiss information, 

*Updates* 

Guide was created on 11/26/10(or 101126) at around 10PM EST. 
Updated throughout 11/27/10.


*[11/28/10]* Teen Top & U-kiss Info
*[4/19 & 20/11]* Various information added


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

I am disappoint Ichi, where is the slideshow for your sig?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

lol slide show? takes too much time to load xD


----------



## rice (May 19, 2011)

the thread's got a part I in the name now


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

nice av Frango ^^


----------



## rice (May 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Suhoon (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Top 20 highest Income from Idols
1. G Dragon
2. Lee Seung Gi
3. IU
4. Jang Geun Suk
5. Kim Hyun Joong
6. Jung Yong Hwa
7. Hwang Jung Eum
8. Lee Teuk
9. UEE
10. TOP
11. Taecyeon
12. Yoona
13. Jokwon
14. Dara
15. Hara
16. Shindong
17. G.NA
18. Yong Jun Hyung
19. EunJung
20. Nichkhun


[YOUTUBE]FCjXcWDLqiY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]esnsr0ScCCw[/YOUTUBE]



trying to find a good source for this, besides T.O.P's and GD's cuts.


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2011)

Fixed up the thread.


----------



## rice (May 19, 2011)

I can never imagine what mods can do


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2011)

Yay new thread <3

Lol 2pm in Japan. Still am of the opinion that Japan will only care for Kara/Soshi and Homin.

And lol enno that troll  can't believe he ain't banned yet


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2011)

1st       page!

lol does Tazmo have to look at the first post every time he makes a continuation of this thread xD?


----------



## Alien (May 19, 2011)

Nah, it's automated.


----------



## Hustler (May 19, 2011)

Always wondered , is that really Fany's sister?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2011)

Baek Ji Young's album is amazing. Mostly ballads, but they're all different and her voice is splendid on this.

I liked Beast's album but I thought BJY's was better ;_;. Really need a physical copy of it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2011)

grahh only if Baek Ji Young's new song out earlier, i would have seen it live >.< too bad xD


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

That's not Tiffany' sister. A while back people spammed PS pics of SNSD with breasts, Sasori was impressed and posted it on first page.

Also that Sooyoung face


----------



## Suhoon (May 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8lFecw3qRiU[/YOUTUBE]

If you want something to laugh at, a cut from Making of BS 2011



*Spoiler*: _Translation_ 



TRANSLATION:

GD: Ya Seungri-ya, this is not your crucial time!

Dae: When Jiyong hyung starts to loosen up… (his pants become like that)

Caption: Unexpected incident; GD who did stretching got his pants ripped

GD: Now I’ve become like this!!

Dae: Look look hotpants, right?

Tabi: *checking up then runs*

Dae: From the back lines it can be a hotpants

credit: hellodoubleu@tumblr




If you Happen to live in the UK Taeyang has something that might interest you:
[YOUTUBE]JvWblWT12ig[/YOUTUBE]
the English is so cute 
I wanna live in the UK


----------



## Kagawa (May 19, 2011)

I live in uk.. but i'd never sing lmao


----------



## Hustler (May 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That's not Tiffany' sister. A while back people spammed PS pics of SNSD with breasts, Sasori was impressed and posted it on first page.
> 
> Also that Sooyoung face



Oh haha the face is so Fany dominant , could def pass for her sister

Beast have improved way too much , the live stages for M! countdown 

Secret comeback in June <3


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

How can Taec make more money than Khun who's everywhere? Yonghwa is pretty high, Seobb hit that quick.

I doubt their music will interest me but they sure can dance:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dMrvmm9U0c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-P0EDGjEE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Pretty damn good, not one thing wrong.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2011)

lol I don't think the money ranking is accurate, it's a lot of guesswork.



tbh I'm glad they're avoiding the girl group rush in April/May. If it's late June it'd be perfect since 2ne1 & miss A would've maxed out their wins by then.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

The idols themselves would still be pretty poor compared to how much they make, except for YG idols and actors since they get a better cut.

Now give me BEG, T-ara and Kara and I'll be set.


----------



## Katzuki (May 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dMrvmm9U0c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-P0EDGjEE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Pretty damn good, not one thing wrong.



Both videos are great.
Beast is just <3. I love their choreography and everything


----------



## Hustler (May 19, 2011)

I really liked this too , flawfree vocals

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpcQxi71bp8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I doubt their music will interest me but they sure can dance:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dMrvmm9U0c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I actually can't wait for this group because they're from Starship Ent which focuses a lot more on talent than looks (K.Will/Sistar). I haven't had a 2011 rookie group impress me yet so I hope this one will.

Or TS Ent's new boy group which is planned to debut later in the year.

Beast: Dongwoon looks so different wai ;_;. I keep thinking he looks like Chansung.

holy crap the adlibs on Fiction by Yoseob/Dongwoon/Hyunseung are AMAZING. It's such a change from their previous title tracks (Shock/Breathe).

also CUBE, fire whoever is doing Beast's hair.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

> also CUBE, fire whoever is doing Beast's hair.



I wouldn't go that far but it looks really poorly cut and just plain. 

Holy this looks epic:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nLgtNzYBy8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Baek ji Young's song is okay, not as good as That Woman but leagues ahead of My ear candy. I really hope she can finally put that crappy scandal behind her and take her place as one of the best singers in Korea.


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2011)

Beast looked pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

I love that song, it's much better in Korean imo.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2011)

son of a b....my HP laptop just eff up~~~ the screen wont display shit...but still hope i can recover my files ...going to fix that tomorrow >.<


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

HP sucks, I've had to fix my screen twice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2011)

ugh HP. My programs jam a lot and it's a son of a bitch since I have to force shut down and reboot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2011)

yah HP sucks...i will get a desktop next time! but which brand is good? Dell? or?


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

My brother has a Samsung and that's pretty good. 

SNSD's album sounds really good.


----------



## Hustler (May 20, 2011)

Lol does everyone have an HP or something? me included 

Asian pride -group hug- 

In before Cara and her superior desktop


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2011)

and miss A's album got pushed back to who knows when. wtf is JYP doing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

> and miss A's album got pushed back to who knows when. wtf is JYP doing.



Maybe he doesn't want to go up against 2NE1 or something. Or more likely the songs were below mediocre.


----------



## Alien (May 20, 2011)

Samsung all the way here. Almost everything i buy is from Samsung.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2011)

yah lately there are alot of Samsung laptop...but no desktop yet..or not haha

Samsung FTW indeed!... Sony(VAIO) laptop is great!!! I'm using it right now... its my old laptop lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> and miss A's album got pushed back to who knows when. wtf is JYP doing.



Did they change the second pushed date that was due for release in June?


----------



## koguryo (May 21, 2011)

UV performed at our school yesterday, those guys know how to put on a show


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (May 21, 2011)

JYJ concert going on right now, fb is flooded with photos and fancams ;__;


though on a brighter note, I got my friend today who adamantly refuses to listen to kpop to admit that Henry is pretty talented and cute :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 21, 2011)

Download link is up  ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 21, 2011)

Amazing fanchant from the fanboys! Gee at Hanyang University Festival:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxbfSm3_GXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blazingsaber (May 21, 2011)

My top favorite Korean bands are BEAST and BIGBANG!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 21, 2011)

wooyoung's hair color has been a disaster lately, first blonde and now trying out Hyosung's color during Madonna


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know anything about Jiggy dog, I can't find their information anywhere :/
-
In other news Bigbang Is back in Korea :33


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

> wooyoung's hair color has been a disaster lately, first blonde and now trying out Hyosung's color during Madonna



Attempt at trying to divert attention from Jay


----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2011)

I bought my desktop from Lidl no joke.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

Judging you Sasori.


----------



## Alien (May 21, 2011)

Yup

Buying hardware from the lidl smh


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

Blazingsaber said:


> My top favorite Korean bands are BEAST and BIGBANG!



Hello there, why didn't I see your post before?
 I'm friending you :33

Also:


I have to stop looking at Macros 


So my post is somewhat related, Bigbang's Love song's making video is out in full.
and Teddy has replied to a comment on the appeal of Bigbang and 2NE1 here :


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

Watching RM 38, it's the one with the Jaesuk undercover mission, should be good.

Lol he's terrible at this but the members aren't noticing anything or how dodgy he's acting.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

As I have been in Disney World, and for some reason the new Hotel I was staying in was having shitty internet problems, I have returned. !

I also rented POTC 1 & 2 because I had nothing better to do, and I now have an urge to cosplay as Captain Jack Sparrow and go to Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

I've never been to Disney land

You go there alot don't you? Is it the one in Florida?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, we go to Disney World in Florida a lot.  The main difference is this one is a huge plot of land with 4 full parks, some water parks, and like 30 hotels.

and yeah, my mom has a sort of timeshare with disney so we go there really often

though luckily this time (since i've sort of outgrown a good part of disney, though it's still fun) we went to Universal to see the new Harry Potter stuff. :33


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

> we went to Universal to see the new Harry Potter stuff.



Tell me more, was it as magical as it looks?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

It was great, but tbh I think it could have been done better (i'm such a park snob )

Best parts:
*The Rides* - Dragon challenge was reformatted from an old coaster, which already was pretty cool.  Even though of course the books didn't have Harry riding a dragon, it was a good idea (though if you ever go, the chinese fireball is slightly more fun imo)
Forbidden Journey was a great ride of it's kind, where it's a simulation and you're sitting on a "magic" bench that's controlled by robotic arm.  It was really like being in Hogwarts, I wanted to jump off and become a witch.   However, it was somewhat outdated and implausible. Outdated because it only holds aspects from second & third book, and sort of implausible because of how it just holds no real plot.  
*The Menu* - Butterbeer is awesome.  It's like cream soda, but it's good and kind of special.  They also had pumpkin juice (which is kind of strong) and cauldron cakes, not sure bout much else.   However when you went in Three Broomsticks, they offered "traditional English Breakfast" rather than sticking to American cuisine at the least.

Meh:
*Shops* - the regular shops (not the 3B) were too modernized on the inside, apart from Dervish & Banges and Olivanders which were okay.  Zonkos and Honeydukes were lame. 
*Atmosphere* - You're not fairly absorbed by it, even though what they did was impressive.  I'm a little judgmental on this part since I go to disney often, which is really good at atmosphere.  I think the street could have been slightly more closed in, and the music could have been less random and loud.  Like it played through the soundtrack in 3B and didn't theme itself properly, and it was freakishly loud.  

I'd probably overall give it a B- 

sorry about writing so much


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> It was great, but tbh I think it could have been done better (i'm such a park snob )
> 
> Best parts:
> *The Rides* - Dragon challenge was reformatted from an old coaster, which already was pretty cool.  Even though of course the books didn't have Harry riding a dragon, it was a good idea (though if you ever go, the chinese fireball is slightly more fun imo)
> ...



No it's fine you gave me good information about it, I was thinking about driving down there sometime this summer to see what they had, but decided against it. you making this made me rethink my decision not to go.  Thank you Nudeshroom.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

no prob.  and feel free to ask me any other questions about the area, i've honestly been there around 40 times (though only really twice to universal)


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

Wow, why so much? Is it just because of the the time share? What about the prices, are they somewhat decent?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, my mom is a huge fan of Disney so I've been there 2-3 times a year since I was four.  

As for prices, tickets for Universal aren't that bad. Though it's one of those things that depends really on what you want to do.

However, food is expensive as shit.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

Sounds good but from pics it really doesn't look closed off enough. Is the castle anygood or lame cuz from pics it really does looks abit silly. They should just build Hogwarts in the English countryside, it'd suit it perfectly.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 21, 2011)

I live 10mins a way from Disney Land in CA...but i havent go there for a yr xD


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah, my mom is a huge fan of Disney so I've been there 2-3 times a year since I was four.
> 
> As for prices, tickets for Universal aren't that bad. Though it's one of those things that depends really on what you want to do.
> 
> However, food is expensive as shit.



I see, when I go there I'll just buy one thing to eat and hope it lasts.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sounds good but from pics it really doesn't look closed off enough. Is the castle anygood or lame cuz from pics it really does looks abit silly. They should just build Hogwarts in the English countryside, it'd suit it perfectly.



Yeah it's not closed off enough and the environment isn't controlled enough

seeing the castle and then the shrubbery of florida isn't that cool.  



IchiTenshou said:


> I live 10mins a way from Disney Land in CA...but i havent go there for a yr xD



hehe i hear it's not that different from the florida version



T.O.P said:


> I see, when I go there I'll just buy one thing to eat and hope it lasts.



that +3.95 for a butterbeer

and 6.5% tax...

and if you want the mug that costs 10.50 for that cheap plastic piece of shit.  I sorta can't believe i bought it now.


----------



## Suhoon (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone else have a request for a skin that I can do after the one I'm doing now, I'm bored 


NudeShroom said:


> that +3.95 for a butterbeer
> 
> and 6.5% tax...
> 
> and if you want the mug that costs 10.50 for that cheap plastic piece of shit.  I sorta can't believe i bought it now.



Geez, The food and other stuff, really isn't Worth it


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

I feel bad for the guys in costume, must be like a sauna in there. I bet Cara kicked Mickey

I know RM was trying to be funny but them joking around with Jaesuk just felt a tad too much like bullying, uncomfortable even.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

lol they're only allowed to be out for about a half hour at a time i think.  either way that is hell in 80-90 degree heat 

I never kicked mickey but when I turned ive i flipped up plutos tail into his apron, i remember him jumping around afterwards trying to fix it. xD  

and man i'm behind on RM.  this is the one before snsd?


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

38, one before SNSD.

All the parks I've ever been to (Flamingo LandXD) all I'd ever see was someone giving shit to the mascots


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

disney is mostly kids anyways


----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Judging you Sasori.





Wrex said:


> Yup
> 
> Buying hardware from the lidl smh


Guys it was a one day only sale. How could I pass off the offer 

And nice to see your name back Nudes :3


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2011)

you must fight the power of the sales!

and HAY HAY HAY


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

Sasori went in for fishfingers, came out with a PC

Meh I can't say much I bought one from the most overpriced place in the UK, PC world. Where the idiots think a PCI express cable is a USB cable.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Goddess Gyuri~


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone watched YG on air episode 4?
4:26, all I have to say is:


----------



## Alien (May 22, 2011)

IU needs a breathing coach


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Why would that be Wrex?
For live concerts?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 22, 2011)

lol


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2011)

^


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Oh lol Ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2011)

What it do, what it do. I got a week here and I'm breaking the fuck outta yeungnam univ.   Where can I go to be entertained?


----------



## koguryo (May 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What it do, what it do. I got a week here and I'm breaking the fuck outta yeungnam univ.   Where can I go to be entertained?



I would say come over to Seoul but you can also just head over to Daegu and do something there.  Sadly, I'm only familiar with Seoul.

Are you up for sightseeing or the nightlife?


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I know RM was trying to be funny but them joking around with Jaesuk just felt a tad too much like bullying, uncomfortable even.



Yeh it was very uncomfortable , they took it too far


----------



## Alien (May 22, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Why would that be Wrex?
> For live concerts?



Yup, her breathing is way too loud during live performances. It's somewhat annoying sometimes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2011)

Wrex:


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

Yunho and Krystal were both pretty good, must see Dambi's. IU was really bad in comparison but really she's not really as fit as others idols so I can understand why. The show seems weird though, they really should skate in pairs.

Watched 2PM's on Music Japan, lol Chansung don't sing please you make Hara sound like Mariah Carey.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2011)

Holy wow Yunho and Krystal.  

I like how Yunho did MJ and moonwalked, and even though Krystal was shaky her moves translated really well to ice skating, she didn't look so much as she was just plain dancing. o_o

Are they gonna do more of this or was this a one time thing?


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Yup, her breathing is way too loud during live performances. It's somewhat annoying sometimes.



I'll have to watch some of her live concerts then.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

> Are they gonna do more of this or was this a one time thing?



I think its one of those weekly dance shows.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2011)

Hells yeah.  I like this so far.  

also i'm guessing he reup'd Dambi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxAg3VXn9z8[/YOUTUBE]

edit: wow she was probably the smoothest of all of htem


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

Meh over the Beast album, it's more of a mini. Not bad but nothing really outstanding.


----------



## Noda. B (May 22, 2011)

I actually really like Fiction. Was kinda meh at first, but now I'm completely addicted to the song.


----------



## Katzuki (May 22, 2011)

I love Fiction as well, and You <3


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

Fiction is really good, I liked that and Back To You.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 22, 2011)

Fiction is addicting <3


----------



## Katzuki (May 22, 2011)

I'm actually listening to Back to You right now. I really liked the whole album. But then again I'm a Beast fangirl


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Hells yeah.  I like this so far.
> 
> also i'm guessing he reup'd Dambi
> 
> ...



NOOOOOO. *woke up and it's removed*


----------



## Suhoon (May 22, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> NOOOOOO. *woke up and it's removed*



It's not removed, it still works for me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> It's not removed, it still works for me.



blocked in my country, grrr.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2011)

I'll try reupping and seeing if i can get it to you quick.  hopefully will take under 10 minutes


----------



## koguryo (May 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Link removed
> 
> hurry hurry hurry!



SBS already blocked it


----------



## JJ (May 22, 2011)

Geez on the ball aren't they?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2011)

whut!?

grrr sbs is such a bitch.


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2011)

Works fine for me Cara , damn she was smooth

Kim Yuna didn't look impressed though


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Works fine for me Cara , damn she was smooth
> 
> Kim Yuna didn't look impressed though



jealousy?

azns get cockblocked by sbs sadly


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

Korean videos won't be taken off YT anymore due to Intl fans complaining, but Korean stations are being dicks and have instead blocked them in Asia (and apparently Germany).


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> jealousy?
> 
> azns get cockblocked by sbs sadly



Idk but her face was just blank . That sucks


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2011)

if it's anything like Shy Boy it'll be dope. I hope they get to promote something fierce this time though, not cutesy.

Hust, that was for the current week (Beast/BJY releases), the awards are based on the scores of the previous week so this week's awards will be based on that result (or something like that idk).


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2011)

Yeh I want a fierce concept too .

Ah weird I thought it was for the whole of May sofar , Park Bom still doing well 

Does this work??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxAg3VXn9z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks8_HorU-Xg&feature=player_embedded#at=151[/YOUTUBE]
So much waste of talent.


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks8_HorU-Xg&feature=player_embedded#at=151[/YOUTUBE]
> So much waste of talent.



Damn that was pretty good!



Most of the new boy groups seem talented , more talented than the original idols even , too bad there are too many around to make a name for themselves .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2011)

Touch has quite a few talented guys but the company they're under absolutely sucks at promoting them tbh.

doesn't help that so many new boy groups are debuting now. Block B, X-5, B1A4 and this week has Boyfriend. Talent wise though I've only thought Block B was good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

Gyuri<3

Boy bands need to realise that they need new concepts other than looking emo or angry, it's just not gonna sell. I feel bad for them, in Korea they only seem to care about Girl Groups or ballads.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2011)

Boy bands fare a lot better album sales wise cause the fans are more dedicated, that's the up side of it though. Girl groups generally don't sell albums well except like Soshi.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

Only selected boybands though, on the whole girl groups fare much better. Even a group like Girl's Day can become popular.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Only selected boybands though, on the whole girl groups fare much better. Even a group like Girl's Day can become popular.



true. Girl groups do sell a lot digitally. Girl's Day has a catchy hit that people wouldn't mind downloading and streaming casually but probably only 5-10% (or less) will buy their first mini album/album (whichever comes out first).

Boy groups really need to work on variety to become popular. ZE:A really only got recognition after Kwanghee was a big hit on variety shows. 2AM spent like the whole of 2009 on varieties instead of releasing music and they dominated 2010.

Or have something that really makes them stand out (MBLAQ being Rain's produced group, Infinite being known for insanely synced and choreographed dances).

Infinite have been promoting since January tho. Gosh, I wish Infinite will get a break tbh, I'm glad they got their name known out there but they need a rest.


----------



## Noda. B (May 23, 2011)

Maybe not twins, but kinda related 
Though now that they said it, I can't unsee


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2011)

God damn some anti's are so heartless


----------



## Suhoon (May 23, 2011)

I agree on the T-ara one and on the one above, that's just horrible, why would you insult and disrespect someone you barely know just because you don't like their voice or how they look. smh

Your making me want to on on Kpop secrets now.
and I'm heading their now


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 23, 2011)

*lol Sones and ELFs
Daum 키즈짱-안전하고 유익한 어린이 놀이포털, Daum 키즈짱

*


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


> God damn some anti's are so heartless



Ugh. I don't mind those antis that are just yeah I don't like this person because of his/her looks/personality/lack of talent/etc. But antis that take it to another level like attacking the idol personally on twitter, family members or doing crazy shit by giving them poisoned drinks or food.

Also June 1st seems like a great day in music (for me at least). Soshi jap album & secret's comeback track being released


----------



## Noda. B (May 23, 2011)

You know, I used to really not like Uee's blank expressions but for some reason, it's now become one of the highlights of After School for me


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> You know, I used to really not like Uee's blank expressions but for some reason, it's now become one of the highlights of After School for me



 It's a lot better in live perfs now though, she doesn't have dead fish eyes like she does in Bang!/BoY.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

Forever expressionless Uee



> Also June 1st seems like a great day in music (for me at least). Soshi jap album & secret's comeback track being released



June will be a good month.

Okay FT Islands Hellox2 sounds alot like a CNBlue song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TujzL7NWYDI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (May 23, 2011)

Considering they have the same management (and likely the same songwriter for the songs that weren't written by Yonghwa or Jonghyun in CNBlue), it might not come as a surprise. Although it's kinda ridiculous that they're trying to make them both sound similar. 

Hongki still has a great voice, but man the rest of the band is just mediocre. 

I'm so glad CNBlue at least writes their own stuff. I'm just saddened that Love Girl didn't do as good as Intuition. I would have loved for them to prove to their company that they can have just as good success when writing their own material. 


yeah going off on a tangent here


----------



## Katzuki (May 23, 2011)

Ehh, you're right. Sounds like CNBlue : x I hadn't listened to it. and it seems the MV is already out.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 23, 2011)

FT Island's new MV is good! I like it


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

> I'm so glad CNBlue at least writes their own stuff. I'm just saddened that Love Girl didn't do as good as Intuition. I would have loved for them to prove to their company that they can have just as good success when writing their own material.



Idk Love Girl did quite well, it wasn't a title track or a proper repackage either. Though it probably didn't do as good as Love Light I guess.



> After the broadcast, Netizens stated, “I think there is a reason behind IU’s low score” and “I’m disappointed in her less-than-perfect stage” – revealing their opinions that IU didn’t practice enough for the performance.



Brb going to Korea to punch some people in the face. Girl is overworked beyond belief, Leon really shouldn't have entered her in to this to begin with.


----------



## Noda. B (May 23, 2011)

Link removed

Is that Seohyun I see?


----------



## JJ (May 23, 2011)

I guess she's the prime example although I don't get the trend.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

That pen part was weird, I mean there's even a sound effect of him turning the page and he's still writing.

And the Pee dance, epic name.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Link removed
> 
> Is that Seohyun I see?





JediJaina said:


> I guess she's the prime example although I don't get the trend.



Omg I find it so adorable. 

But then again... it also just works for Seohyun.  I'm not a huge fan of the other idols that have them. 



> I had a feeling they would do this one.  If only CNBlue would win...just once!



For some reason  I thought they did Love Girl.  But then I think I'm just thinking of Jungshin in Heart to Heart's review.


----------



## koguryo (May 23, 2011)

Just got done watching My Black Minidress, was a pretty cute movie.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Just got done watching My Black Minidress, was a pretty cute movie.



I wish it's gonna be shown overseas ;_;. I <3 Yoon Eun Hye.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 24, 2011)

after seeing the first comment:



> if anyone was curious as to why 2PM flew off the charts so fast, their limited cd had tickets for an mini concert event/high five that was held today. considering the only way to attend was to buy the single and then, in order to get to high five and talk to the member, you needed their photocard... well certainly explains both their high sales and why it dropped so fast



lol so basically they made it look like it was a successful Japan debut when it really wasn't.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

That makes perfect sense as to how they knew how many people came to their event. Meh JYP are famous for this, apparently they sold Nobody for like $1 at Walmart to get Nobody in the Billboards. 

Whatever I don't care but Hottest need to stop bringing SNSD and Kara's name in to this because they're just making themselves look desperate and ready for a fall when their next singles does mediocre again while SNSD and Kara are selling 150k+.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

Really cute, but Yuri just makes me sad;_;

IU self composed song for a Drama:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWgDPj1RSnY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2011)

ugh jyp and their gimmicks.  actually no, fan meets are fine, the stupid fans 

and omg someone feed snsd


----------



## Alien (May 24, 2011)

Song is pretty good, props to the Ho


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

Photoshop or no photoshop? I was gonna say they can't look this perfect but then their thighs seem human and untouched.


----------



## Hustler (May 24, 2011)

Lol hottests , love the trolls on Omona though



Ennoea said:


> Photoshop or no photoshop? I was gonna say they can't look this perfect but then their thighs seem human and untouched.



Dear god Riko


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JJ (May 25, 2011)

The video isn't spectacular either. Fans can do a video better than that. The original is better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2011)

SoKa coming back together again?

glad Kara are taking on vocal and dancing training though cause most of them had around a year of training only before debut and critics won't be picking them that badly if they improve.


----------



## Kagawa (May 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Photoshop or no photoshop? I was gonna say they can't look this perfect but then their thighs seem *human and untouched.*



Thats photoshop for you


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 25, 2011)

SOKA FTW!!!


----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Thats photoshop for you



This is the minimal amount of editing I have seen on a photoshoot , either they didn't abuse PS or they're just really good at it 

What's this about Teddy Riley abandoning Rania? guy is a douche anyway , good riddance


----------



## Adachi (May 25, 2011)

Wow, a new thread already. Keep going guys, spread K-Pop love around the forums. =)

ot: haha granville st is trending on twitter. Gotta love that crazy game tonight. STANLEY CUP FINALSS

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I would say come over to Seoul but you can also just head over to Daegu and do something there.  Sadly, I'm only familiar with Seoul.
> 
> Are you up for sightseeing or the nightlife?


This is late, but I totally am.  Seoul would be a 90 minute train ride and I will be there Friday.  I hear 4minute is playing somewhere tonight, but can't find where?


----------



## koguryo (May 25, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> This is late, but I totally am.  Seoul would be a 90 minute train ride and I will be there Friday.  I hear 4minute is playing somewhere tonight, but can't find where?



Apparently they were at Daegu Polytechnic for an event and then performed at the Yeungnam University Festival.

If you wanna hit up the nightlife while you're in Seoul you have a couple choices:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gangnam- Kinda for people with a little more money
Hongdae- College kid central, foreigners here and there.
Itaewon- Haven for foreigners, lots of military go here.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

I doubt the haters will give up but I'm glad DSP is letting them improve themselves, which I know they have wanted to do for quite a while. 

Kog is Hongdae as good as people claim? I've talked to a few people and they all claim it's the best place in Korea for music.


----------



## Katzuki (May 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> doesn't sound good in jap =/



I agree. : < It sounds terrible in my opinion. Nothing beats the Korean version.


----------



## Katzuki (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXDqXf8bjsA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

NGH YES.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but seems like SM really killed the Japanese ver with too much autotune.


Personally they're obviously fucking


----------



## Suhoon (May 25, 2011)

t.o.p nominated for best new male actor 
Go T.O.P :33
win that award


----------



## Katzuki (May 25, 2011)

Your sig, GD's smile -legasp- I'm getting a heart attack <3~~


----------



## Suhoon (May 25, 2011)

It's amazing what you can find on tumblr Katzuki


----------



## Katzuki (May 25, 2011)

Yes. I love Tumblr and it's amazing pic storage


----------



## Suhoon (May 25, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## koguryo (May 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kog is Hongdae as good as people claim? I've talked to a few people and they all claim it's the best place in Korea for music.



I'm not really sure about the music.  I've been interested in rap battles, dancing, and some live music for a bit but haven't been able to get around to it cuz I have to leave early for my house cuz my the last train I can take is at 11pm.  I honestly just go there to drink with friends.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

Teaser was interesting, group not so much:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd5GGvWWnzU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
In b4 Noda's harem gets bigger.


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2011)

I still don't get the beast love at least from hip hop ppoint of view.  They sing on point and their dance skills make me jealous as 7/10 kpop teams tend to do, but my hiphophead just doesn't feel it from them.


koguryo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was heading back and caught a bit of them.  Campus was churning with people last nite.  Sucks that it's raining out now.  Also, nix Gangnam for me, will likely check Hongdae as I ain't exactly military man here.


----------



## Katzuki (May 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd5GGvWWnzU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



They are cute <3 I also liked the video

@1:45 * w *


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Teaser was interesting, group not so much:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd5GGvWWnzU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> In b4 Noda's harem gets bigger.



was kinda disappointed tbh, the song lacks something but idk what.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

They seemed really skilled at dancing and this shows nothing off whatsoever, disappointed. Atleast Bora is looking pretty. So if this group is under Sistar's management company then which group is under Secret's? I thought it was this one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They seemed really skilled at dancing and this shows nothing off whatsoever, disappointed. atleast Bora is looking pretty. So if this group is under Sistar's management company then which group is under Secret's? I thought it was this one.



This group is under Sistar's company. Secret's company (TS) will debut a boy group in the latter half of the year that will have Bang Yong Guk. (+ maybe the guy who featured in Untouchable's latest single).

someone said the song sounded like a badly produced b-version of Nothing's Over on omona and I can sorta hear it. Brave Bros have been producing pretty meh songs lately except Sistar19's Ma Boy.

Secret is coming back with their 2nd Single Album. sad it's not a full album but apparently the set is something similar to this:


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

The song's rubbish, Brave Brothers are really not doing well lately, same with E-Tribe.


----------



## koguryo (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiadC5Ly9Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The song's rubbish, Brave Brothers are really not doing well lately, same with E-Tribe.



Both pretty much created flop girl groups. Brave Bros has Ma Boy doing well though.

.


----------



## Adachi (May 25, 2011)

Wow, has it really been two years already? Damn, time flies.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

1999

Atleast BEG's album should be good. I kinda wanted another Abracadabra though

Two years in August but yeah time really does fly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2011)

So much make up. Song suits Japanese quite well, alot more than Shock.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (May 26, 2011)

I need help~! Has anyone seen the drama "IRIS"? If so, please pm me cause I would like to know the song that was played during episode 17. I'll link the episode from Hulu. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.hulu.com/watch/146485/iris-episode-17#s-p1-so-i0




The link is in the spoiler. Time: 40:29


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (May 26, 2011)

:WOW



Disappointed about the BEG album, I was kind of hoping it not to be delayed anymore though


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

That song will probably be different, remember how different Shy Boy was to the teaser? But yes sounds good.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXDqXf8bjsA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Haha @ them trying to be all fancy with the editing.  Just some skilled cuts so people won't see them be a little off when doing that move. xD



Rain's Angel said:


> [youtue]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xe0JqSFF-o[/youtube]



Prefer Korean MV SOOO much more.  Song is fine in Japanese though. 

and the top voted comment is right, Hyunseung looks like he's just flailing around >_>


----------



## Alien (May 26, 2011)

As was previously reported here and here, IU released her first orginal composition 'Hold My Hand' (previously also called 'Take My Hand') for part 4 of the 'Greatest Love of All' drama OST on May 25th.

The response to this new OST has been explosive, immediately topping music charts the moment it was released. 

The next peak was at midnight, when the song was #1 on seven music charts, including Bugs, Cyworld, Daum, Naver, Melon, Mnet and Monk3y and #2 on Soribada. With the drama rising in popularity too, both the OST composed by IU and the drama are garnering a lot of interest.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2011)

re-link to the song?

I'm too lazy to search for it myself.


----------



## Alien (May 26, 2011)

it's decent imo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acdslglkysI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2011)

I like it more than all these ballads that are always coming out for Dramas.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

Abit too generous for Jess infact. I'm just surprised you got to the bottom with so many good Seohyun fanarts, I bet you spent 10 minutes just staring at Seohyun


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Abit too generous for Jess infact. I'm just surprised you got to the bottom with so many good Seohyun fanarts, I bet you spent 10 minutes just staring at Seohyun



...if her thighs looked like that irl i think i would faint every time I watched a live.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

The legs are far too long

If only the RDR were ones were the real concept, looks like something out of Claymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 26, 2011)

if the concept's good I'll get this one cause the styling for the Pinocchio album was baaaad.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 26, 2011)

Secret always give me a picnic feeling! lol


----------



## Hustler (May 26, 2011)

Wow Secret's new concept <3 , applause for being brave and straying away from the generic K-pop path

So I visited AKP and I had no idea about any groups featured in the first 2 pages lol and I try my best to keep up since I got into it late


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

Taemin still creeps me out. Oh crap Yoona is noona, in b4 shawols bash the hell out of her for being too young for noona material or something.



> So I visited AKP and I had no idea about any groups featured in the first 2 pages lol and I try my best to keep up since I got into it late



So many debuts lately honestly it's hard to keep up, and most times not really worth it.


----------



## koguryo (May 26, 2011)

Not gonna even bother to try and follow the new groups, so many

Also is it just me or has Dongwoon been most improved for Beast since their debut?


----------



## Hustler (May 26, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 26, 2011)

woot finally YoonA~~~~~


----------



## Alien (May 26, 2011)

I like the Secret teaser. It's quite refreshing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

> wut. Taemin is getting a lot of lines in the remake



I think he has the most pedo fans in Japan that's why. That and they probably want to use him before he drops his baby, im sorry but the boy looks pregnant.



> I feel sorry for Infinite but atleast they got their name out there , sort of



Good luck to other boy groups, it's impossible for them to make it if Infinite is just getting by.



> Vic fit the concept better



They were gonna stick with SNSD, maybe Jess or Tiffany would suit it better but Yoong looks really cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (May 27, 2011)

omg I find this so adorably cute I can't even, it almost makes me want to name my stuff after kpop idols too xD... almost


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 27, 2011)

weirdest teaser ever?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2011)

out of the said 10 that debuted in the first half I can only name...

dalshabet, A Pink, Brave Girls, Rania, Swincle, 5dolls (do they count?)... That's all I can remember at the top of my head


----------



## rice (May 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> out of the said 10 that debuted in the first half I can only name...
> 
> dalshabet, A Pink, Brave Girls, Rania, Swincle, 5dolls (do they count?)... That's all I can remember at the top of my head



chi chi and that acoustic girl group


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2011)

=o beast won on music bank for On Rainy Days instead of Fiction

glad though, I prefer On Rainy Days more.

secret album jacket pics:
*Spoiler*: __ 













preview for comeback stage:


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2011)

> [110429] Which 2011 debuts stand above the rest?
> 
> Over the past year, many people may have noticed the incredible spike in debuts of girl and boy groups.  The trend, which seemed to start in 2010, has continued into 2011, but which rookies are standing above the rest?  So far in 2011, we?ve experienced debuts from Dal★Shabet, 5dolls, Piggy Dolls, Han Groo, Kim Greem, Rania, Chi Chi, Brave Girls, A Pink, Coin Jackson, Leader?s, Block B, X-5 and B1A4.
> 
> ...


lol **


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2011)

500k lol. no way tbh. dalshabet got lucky though, they debuted really early in the year and the only girl group they were competing against were Secret (who were sweeping awards). their comeback in April was a flop though.

Kim Greem isn't a rookie though right? I think she's from Superstar K or something.

and Brave Bros bought back a lot of the Brave Girls albums.


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2011)

I lol'd at the 5 dolls thing , I doubt they sold 100,000 . I don't wana take this seriously but Rania and Block B on the flop list? I reckon they fared better than most of them .

Brave girls scare me , they are like Gahi x 5

Can't wait for 2ne1 on Inki this week <3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amYhmpsHyhs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

Well those sales are digital plus physical, and well we all know alot of Brave Girls are self bought and god knows who else. 500k for Supa Dupa Diva is complete bull, dk where they got that from.



> 5dolls - “It’s You” (495,000 Sales)



Okay no. It's been a complete flop unless CCM bulk bought digitally.

Meh about girl groups, I've only liked A Pink. Raina got alot of attention but no sales, same with Block B.



> beast won on music bank for On Rainy Days instead of Fiction



Not surprised, Rainy Days is doing alot better than Fiction on the charts, infact it seems to be their best ever performing song digitally.


----------



## Katzuki (May 27, 2011)

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amYhmpsHyhs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Such a great song~


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2011)

SM Left a Bulletin on their Youtube Page for international Kpop fans

Could be interesting, it even says you can apply for a gift. 

The english is a little strange... but they're trying.  Unless this is a crazy who cracked into their page.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

Nationality: No UK or English. Lame.


----------



## RyRyMini (May 27, 2011)

Why do 2NE1 producers insist on using the reggae genre multiple times? 2NE1 is my favorite group but it's so horrible. :x

I also did the SM thing but the survey is a hot mess. What's the gift anyway ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

> I also did the SM thing but the survey is a hot mess. What's the gift anyway ?



A choice from the idols. 


Or most likely their electricity bill.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 27, 2011)

Mr Taxi poster get!~


----------



## JJ (May 27, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> :WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointed about the BEG album, I was kind of hoping it not to be delayed anymore though



He really stood out with that jacket. 

Oh I saw Yonghwa. He looked very nice. I can't wait for his and Park Shin Hye's drama to come out. Although a lot of the fans are worried because he looks tired. I think he needs to gain some of the weight back. He did have to go to the hospital for exhaustion once. 


Some of these groups feel a bit underwhelming. I am still not feeling that FT Island song.


----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2011)

. Lol what happened to Son Dambi?? he has good taste regardless

Ryry : I actually like the reggae version . I like the fact they try to present us different versions instead of performing the same shit every week even more .

Eno : I agree A-pink are the most lovable out of the rookie groups and have potential for success . Rania are just too sexy not to like .

Man Korean's have some weird food combinations . Watching 1N2D and they just chucked a raw egg into their instant noodles and started eating it lol .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 28, 2011)

Dream Concert 2011 tonight, will be Kara's first public performance in Korea since the controversy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 28, 2011)

woot woott Dream Concert!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 28, 2011)

Kara will be performing Lupin and Jumping! woot


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

DC will be fun.



> Watching 1N2D and they just chucked a raw egg into their instant noodles and started eating it lol .



I once did that to see how it would taste, not my taste.


----------



## Kagawa (May 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nationality: No UK or English. Lame.



Lol yeah wtf.


----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2011)

Snsd Vogue pics . Sooyoung and Seohyun   . Yoona is getting prettier by the day , Yuri is still too thin .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 28, 2011)

girls looking gorgeous <3 but I prefer the Korean Vogue (was it that one?) which had the androgynous pics, those were amazing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Spica (May 28, 2011)

I don't know why, but Japanese Vogue seem so much more low-quality than Korean Vogue. 

Seohyun and Yuri (too skinny but she's glowing) look amazing but what's up with Sunny all duckface (I know it's her thing, but it doesn't look good)? Yoona looks like her hair is teased in the second picture. Tiffany looks scared in the third pic, but most of them look so stiff and uncomfortable. Bad hairstyle, bad fashion,  IMO an awful photoshoot. It doesn't do them justice. 

:

EDIT: OH MY GOD, YURI'S WAIST IN THE SECOND PICTURE


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 28, 2011)

epicness from me 
woot wott Jess!!!

and omg..*YoonA neomu yeppeo!...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

> one of my favorite osts ever, first Korean drama I ever watched.



Kim Sam Soon was pretty good. Coffee Prince, KSS and Que Sera Sera have probably the best soundtracks for me, kicks ass of any other asian drama osts.

So DC already happened? Can't wait for Fancams.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

Kara at DC:


*Spoiler*: __ 














Antis will pick on the outfits but idc, girls looking gorgeous

Gyuri


----------



## Alien (May 28, 2011)

Hara pek


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

Other pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 














T-ara looked beautiful, can't find a HQ pic of them tho.


----------



## Alien (May 28, 2011)

Terrible IU pic

edit: she looks pretty bad in all of the dream concert pics


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

Yeah when ho's try to dress unlike a ho it doesn't come off well


----------



## koguryo (May 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWvvV5gJ9dQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Goddamnit, these things always happen close to my University and I have no idea that they're going on


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 28, 2011)

Kamilia fanchants was very decent at DC!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2011)

the song is such a hot mess  too much going on at once.


----------



## Noda. B (May 29, 2011)

Decided to start learning Lucifer today, now my wrists hurt


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 29, 2011)

lol Noda...the tutting part? xD
how r ya doing so far?


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKqJdw3IHzw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Is Inki going on now? I really wana watch the 2ne1 perf

NVM heard they won  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCXLf5PlbiA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-vf_bSwVSM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7IcLqmR6hg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (May 29, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Noda...the tutting part? xD
> how r ya doing so far?



lol I've basically only learned the intro so far. And yeah, I like cannot get my elbows and shoulders at 90 degree angles xD


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2011)

Goodluck Noda <3

Seohyun ideal type from Vogue



> Q (Reporter): ?If you were to fall in love, what kind would be your ideal type??
> 
> S: ?Someone who is always positive, nice, and can take care of themself well. Someone who is brave and can express lots of feelings (Or willing to). Someone who will put all their best in work and their love relationship.?



Get it Cara!


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

Or more like get it Yong


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2011)

Yeh that is a good description of Yong , I gota admit


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

2NE1 won? Congrats to them. Minzy is looking prettier by the day.


----------



## Adachi (May 29, 2011)

So what's new in K-Pop?


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

^Pretty much. Well SNSD will release a Japanese album soon atleast.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Goodluck Noda <3
> 
> Seohyun ideal type from Vogue
> 
> ...






Ennoea said:


> Or more like get it Yong





Hustler said:


> Yeh that is a good description of Yong , I gota admit



*cries*


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2011)

Heard Bom was really sick during the Inki performance and was admitted to hospital right after , hope she's ok .


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 29, 2011)

ahhh HAPPY BIRTHDAY to YOONA!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2011)

Lol was bored and watched HB 21 which had been sitting on my hard drive for over two weeks now

At the end, they had to say a guy who they wanted to be with that was within 20-35, not foreign, and of course Seohyun tried saying that she had to get to know Key better (which would be an easy safety of course haha).  Gil didn't take it and they started counting down to the punishment, and she was like "just give it to me" 

and yeah this was pre-wgm for all of you wishing for her to say Yong


----------



## rice (May 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAYu_I65TcY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (May 30, 2011)

Dang....


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2011)

"I just wanna duty duty" 

That was cute, despite the horrid English and whatever Taec had on his head.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

Doody free


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

> In regards to Sooyoung, netizens suggest that she would be the type to yell back at the antis, and possibly start kicking them with her long legs.



I can strangely see this happening


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can strangely see this happening



lol I totally see Sooyoung's one happening tbh. lol @ the reason for Victoria.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1aGqdLvg_s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
People looked horrified 


If this is not a troll, gross.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 30, 2011)

WTF @ Daesung's new


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

Oh god I hope it wasn't him that killed the motorist. We'll see for updates but most reports are saying he wasn't drunk.


----------



## Alien (May 30, 2011)

> It has been revealed that IU is immersing herself in intensive figure skating practice, in order to recover her tarnished reputation.
> 
> As reported earlier, in the last episode of SBS "Kiss and Cry", broadcasted on May 29th, the rankings of the 10 stars on the cast were announced. IU, still unfamiliar with the sport, ended up in last place.
> 
> ...




suuuuuuuure sweetheart


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

^Okay I lolled too hard

Can someone here tell me (Kog where are you?) about Korean road Safety laws? People are saying that hit and runs are really common place and that no one respects road laws whatsoever. Probably explains all the van flying off bridges after getting hit by trucks etc.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2011)

holy shit.  BB is going to get a lot of crap if this goes down the way it currently looks like it's going...


----------



## JJ (May 30, 2011)

Good god I've never seen so many articles on one story before (BB).


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

The police statement made no sense.


----------



## Kiss (May 30, 2011)

I'm shocked at the news.

There are even some people who talk about the disbandment of BB. OMG.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 30, 2011)

holycrap.

BB won't disband but this might impact activities negatively for a while


----------



## Alien (May 30, 2011)

What happened ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

> There are even some people who talk about the disbandment of BB. OMG.



The Anti's seem to have come out in droves, apparently some are asking for a life sentence without even knowing what the situation is. Well there go BB activities for the forseeable future.

@Alien

Still confusing but if the taxi driver was trying to avoid him then most likely Daesung just hit in to the Taxi and not the motorcyclist. Sounds like a terrible tragedy, poor motorcyclist RIP. Atleast he wasn't drunk, those reveling in it really are a bunch of pathetic idiots.


----------



## koguryo (May 30, 2011)

Holy shit at the Daesung news.

@Enno
I have no idea about Korean Road Laws/Safety because I don't drive.  I do have to say that Korean drivers are pretty shitty, mostly because everyone is impatient and everyone drives as fast as they can which can result in a few accidents.


----------



## JJ (May 31, 2011)

The whole thing is just so fucked up. It's hard to even read other news with this going on.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 31, 2011)

time to hunt for the poster!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

only track I'm not feeling rn is Bad Girl. but the rest are amazing tbh, I like Hoot in Jap more than Korean surprisingly.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 31, 2011)

lol  is trending!!!

and SNSD JP album DDL is @


----------



## Kagawa (May 31, 2011)

Terrible news to hear, the updated news what happened doesn't sound good on daesung's part


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 31, 2011)

*Click to enlarge* ^^


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2011)

Pretty dumb thing to be speeding when you have been involved in a huge accident in the past but he shouldn't cop the whole blame for someone elses fault .

Guy just has badluck and lol at the anti's . Korea needs to install road light cameras everywhere since everyone seems fond of hit and run's .


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 31, 2011)

holy! JAPAN LIVE TOUR PAMPHLET ..I want...1st day is today ^^


----------



## rice (May 31, 2011)

snsd's bad girl's chorus sounds like adele's rolling in the deep 

daesang's accident is like a mindfuck, I don't even know what's happening anymore


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

Frango said:


> daesang's accident is like a mindfuck, I don't even know what's happening anymore



lol this. like Daesang told the police he was speeding yet YG releases a statement saying that there were more factors and he wasnt speeding or something idk.

it's just a huge mess. I don't think YG really knows all the facts yet too, it's more of releasing statements to counter the press statements?


----------



## Alien (May 31, 2011)

what the fuck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfAgdeTVHM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (May 31, 2011)

Wrex said:


> what the fuck
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfAgdeTVHM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



CF's are just odd sometimes.


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2011)

IS THIS BITCH SERIOUS??


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> IS THIS BITCH SERIOUS??



WHAT THE FUCK!?

god kpop. gdi. why are fans so retarded.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2011)

oh god iu cfs are always awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

the tracks aren't on youtube but the songs are out



loving what I hear so far!

damnit melo-movie should've been the title track!!! but it's so much different from what every idol group is putting out right now, I hope this era goes well for them!


----------



## Alien (May 31, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> CF's are just odd sometimes.



True, but this one was the weirdest IU CF so far



Hustler said:


> IS THIS BITCH SERIOUS??



We're not dealing with a normal human but with a KPOP fan so yes, she probably is serious.

I wish IU would stab with me a knife a couple of times. That way at least one of us would penetrate the other


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2011)

Secret will be taking on 2ne1??? hmm loving it too but doubt the girls would win against em .

That CF


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Fangirls are idiots sometimes. Remember when Co-Ed Kangho was was accused of rape? Girls were like Oppa rape me instead/she should be glad someone like him raped her, lucky etc

Brb giffing the hell out of that CF.

Sadly don't like Secret's single, maybe the MV will change my mind.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

ugh loen ent is evil.

"SECRET (시크릿) 2nd single 별빛달빛 M/V"
This video contains content from loenent, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.

the vid was uploaded on TS ent's youtube channel too.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Well that's just stupid.

Is this the same SM we know? SNSD's Jap album is really good and so damn different. Unfortunately seems like they brought out the autotune.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

it's really adorable! The line distribution here is a lot more even in this song too, Jieun doesn't dominate most of the lines like in their previous title tracks.

Bang Yong Guk also appears gaaah. I totally ship him with Jieun.

edit: nvm loen ent unblocked it


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyORnScSDjE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I'm in Love with a Hero is like the best SNSD track since Genie, MV please!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2011)

Listening to the album right now, I'll listen to that one next then.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

The only issue is the quality, it sounds alittle low quailty, the voices aren't so powerful but that's a given since Japanese isn't their first language but idk the instrumentals sound fuzzy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

idk I heard from people they filmed a PV for Born to be a Lady.

but they're performing a medley of their hits or something on Friday supposedly!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2011)

Taeyeon's English seems to of jumped milestones.  Her "I'm in love with a hero" was flawless.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

> Taeyeon's English seems to of jumped milestones. Her "I'm in love with a hero" was flawless.



Their Japanese has improved a ton aswell, it's all good. This actually excites me about their Korean comeback too.



> idk I heard from people they filmed a PV for Born to be a Lady



Well they'll go for a more Japanese friendly song so I expected a ballad. It actually sounds the most J-pop of the songs so I should have guessed.


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2011)

> As of 2011, Kamilia was allocated the largest number of seating for a Dream Concert





How gorgeous is Hyosung? gah! 



> Bang Yong Guk also appears gaaah. I totally ship him with Jieun.


 I was just watching this and thought Sungyu and Ji Eun make nice couple , weird 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7bmIAZ740s&feature=BFp&list=WL4B332A7DB2AA538B&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

woah, can't believe boa just celebrated her 10th year anniversary in Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Secret MV was really cute. Jieun is looking perfect as usual.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2011)

Finished the SNSD album, just watched the Secret MV

I loved the "Don't I know you from somewhere" look that Jieun gave. 

it's adorable, pretty relaxing as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> How gorgeous is Hyosung? gah!



omg ikr? she's so adorable!

they probs gave kamillia the most seats cause it was the first ever kara performance since the scandal.




> I was just watching this and thought Sungyu and Ji Eun make nice couple , weird
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7bmIAZ740s&feature=BFp&list=WL4B332A7DB2AA538B&index=1[/YOUTUBE]



omg this is cute! lol @ sungjong trying to sing Nothing's Over but clearly sounding off pitch  fandom collision! I hope they do a collab stage like they did for Secret's Shy Boy goodbye stage soon.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

> I loved the "Don't I know you from somewhere" look that Jieun gave.



Me too lol, it was cute. His face was like "No it's not me, I ain't the one who sniffed you on the bus yesterday"

We need more fandom collisions these days.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Still can't make heads or tails of this. Either it's the translation or noone knows what the f is going on.


----------



## Kagawa (May 31, 2011)

I don't think that had anything new said in that statement, or i read it like 6 hours ago


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Posted on Soompi:


----------



## Kagawa (May 31, 2011)

Inappropriate but it looked so much like an edit post, so i had to do it


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

You cruel man lol.


----------



## JJ (May 31, 2011)

This is just bad, but it's confusing. No matter what though, he is going to need some kind of therapy after this.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2011)

I saw the title of some forum thread on akp and clicked it

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Obvious troll. T-ara and 2NE1? Which album was this guy listening to?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 31, 2011)

idk but i got goosebumps ...amazing
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSF84L5y4YY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (May 31, 2011)

Do they have enough text in that video?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 1, 2011)

If I recall correctly, LeeTeuk didn't _actually_ directly say she was fat on the radio but something similar and not too negative right? I believed allkpop mistranslated the article at the time, causing much anger.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2011)

I watched the latest episode of Khuntoria because of Miss A  , call myself a Vic fan lol  .

Fei is so gorgeous .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

Girl's Day ^^


----------



## rice (Jun 1, 2011)

has these been posted?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cHNkSeChw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPIB4rUkxBU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

more here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

nope! but i got it all downloaded !

thanks for the rewatching time xD...loop Jess'


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2011)

lol just so happened to came across this vid:


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2011)

Dear god  Ji Eun you little talented freak , that was better than Nicole's version and her english is pretty damn good aswell . 

Luna looks so skinny and tiny . Is that the performance where Gahi got in trouble for supposedly laughing at Luna?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Dear god  Ji Eun you little talented freak , that was better than Nicole's version and her english is pretty damn good aswell .
> 
> Luna looks so skinny and tiny . Is that the performance where Gahi got in trouble for supposedly laughing at Luna?



Raina not Kahi lol. Don't blame her tho, Luna was really exaggerating the butt dance.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2011)

Woops my bad 

I don't know what Japan is doing to these girls but whatever it is , they'll be battling anorexia soon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2011)

ugh I think they got soshi a new diet coach or trainer, they all lost a lot of weight, even the skinnier ones like Sooyoung/Yoona/Seohyun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

since its LG...we should see some HQ pic of KARA soon ^^


----------



## Alien (Jun 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Woops my bad
> 
> I don't know what Japan is doing to these girls but whatever it is , they'll be battling anorexia soon



Her legs are disgusting


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnEiEJmSyvA[/YOUTUBE]

it's alright.  not big on it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

the ENg ver will be amazing...like it already is haha


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgzYhGyThF0[/YOUTUBE]

Can't see her. ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry CJ whoever you are but a girl on YT already trumped you years ago:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LILcj-7v6eM[/YOUTUBE]

Ichi do you have HQ of the Go Go Summer covers? LQ everywhere.

I swear some fans are so horrible, calling Daesung a murderer is going too far seriously.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

@Ennoea..um the actual single is not release yet so i guess no hq for that just yet


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2011)

It's going to have some horrible effects on him.  Like JJ said, he's going to definitely need counseling.  

Especially anti's over there... they'll say the worst things under the protection of internet anonymity.  I remember some WG anti bringing up SunYe's mother in a comment, I dunno if it was posted here or somewhere else. >_<

And even in IRL... like that chick who tried to poison Yunho.  Some people just get bold and are crazy to think that these people have committed huge crimes against humanity. (I mean yeah, he may of killed the man, but there's a huge difference between first and third degree murder.)

I feel bad for BB.  They're going to have to halt activities for a while, at least without Daesung, for the sake of their image and for his own protection.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

the latest HQ pic from KARA is this one


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2011)

It's gonna be hard for him to come back from this, he's already a very self deprecating person but living with that on your conscious, really unfortunate. BB is probably done for atleast a year, I doubt Dae would even show his face because of guilt. I really hope he can come to terms with this, it was a freak accident.

As for the Anti's, well you can't really say much since these fuckers have been known to mock Sunye and Tiffany with their mothers death, so best to ignore them but they won't stop, we all know what they're like.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2011)

. I'm so prouf of em , they're a real success story .

I hope the whole Daesung thing just blows over and whoever did it just steps forward but I doubt that will happen


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

still deciding where to put Mr Taxi poster lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

amazing Tae~~~~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

secret looks set for a winning streak now.


----------



## Spica (Jun 2, 2011)

Happy for Secret's success.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

^ oh nice Goddess set

and omg Hara <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Jun 2, 2011)

^thanks <3 

I'm not the only one who thinks Tiffany looks like a female TOP here do I?  I hope it's just Photoshop.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Now that I think of it she kinda does...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

She looks a bit like Gahee.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

I was suddenly confused by someone other than Enno wearing a Gyuri set. 



copying because those videos get in the way

20. Super Junior’s Shindong
19. KARA’s Nicole
18. MBLAQ’s Lee Joon
17. miss A’s Min
16. SISTAR’s Bora
15. Z:EA’s Doonjoon
14. G.NA
13. f(x)’s Victoria
12. Secret’s Hyosung
11. B2ST’s Kikwang
10. SNSD’s Hyoyeon
9. Big Bang’s Taeyang
8. 4minute’s HyunA
7. 2PM’s Wooyoung
6. SHINee’s Taemin
5. After School’s Kahi
4. Super Junior’s Eunhyuk
3. 2NE1’s Minzy
2. Jay Park
1. TVXQ’s Yunho

Alright choices, wrong order imo.

Though it's sorta more about who the excluded... HyunSeung is a better dancer in Beast.  And even though 2pm are horrible group dancers, I would have thought Junho to be a better dancer.  

Kahi should probably be above Minzy, Victoria above Hyo.

I know nothing of that ZEA guy, or Bora.

Taeyang should definitely be above Wooyoung.  Lee Joon probably a bit higher as well.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Alright choices, wrong order imo.
> 
> Though it's sorta more about who the excluded... HyunSeung is a better dancer in Beast.  And even though 2pm are horrible group dancers, I would have thought Junho to be a better dancer.
> 
> ...



x 2

Taeyang , Kahi , Vic should be higher up the list . Min at 17?? smh girl is beastly , no Jia ?

Where the hell is Hoya??


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

Fuuu you're right.  Hoya is a bamf. 

He would easily soar to 5 or above


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2011)

He chereographs most of the moves if not all of em I believe , respect

!!!!


----------



## Chloe (Jun 2, 2011)

Victoria and Min should be waaay higher 

Is it just me who thinks Hyoyeon isn't that good at improv dance?


----------



## Spica (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree. Hyoyeon can move but she can't do her own thang. :


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2011)

Nah i'm with ya , rehearsed dancing she'd stomp but then again all of Snsd kinda suck at improvising .

I don't know if Eunhyuk deserves to be up that high either , good but nothing special IMO


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

lol no one is good at improv dance in kpop.  the problem is they constantly ask her to do it because that's her title in the group, and i'm sure she got tired of showing her popping 3 years ago 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9ucb5WakiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2011)

^ That Hyo and Min?? purty damn good

Fierce! love Fei

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXc0HNazOk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 2, 2011)

Fei is awesome.
She's my miss A bias :33


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

^^

Wooyoung above Taeyang? Hell nah. And from 2PM Junho is by far the best dancer. And why is Gna there?

Well Jungmo seems to be the only other guy I think Seobb even talks to so I'm not surprised. However whenever older guys who have known SNSD for a long time claim so and so is their ideal, Grooming comes straight to my mindXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

should be Jia over Min for miss A tbh, the Chinese girls really don't get enough attention for their talents.

G.NA hasn't even showed dancing yet  they probs ranked her because she said she was the head cheerleader at her high school.

also Minzy is way too high tbh. She's talented and all but her current skill level is really not there. Popping her ass & provocative moves =/= good dancing.

Yiyoung needs to be there somewhere but I don't think she's had the chance to show off her dancing yet so guess we have to wait.

@Enno, you forgot she's close to Jinwoon too but I think that's pretty much it lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

Minzy has skill but she's really inexperienced right now. List isn't in the right order basically.

Congrats to SNSD. Good luck to other groups with their albums.


----------



## JJ (Jun 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I was suddenly confused by someone other than Enno wearing a Gyuri set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junho killed Eunhyuk in a dance contest and yet he's not even mentioned? 
What the hell? Lee Joon should be higher. 



Hustler said:


> He chereographs most of the moves if not all of em I believe , respect
> 
> !!!!



Oh Yonghwa looked none too pleased.  Although damn that guitar performance was awesome. Especially (CNBlue) Jonghyun. pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXc0HNazOk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





JediJaina said:


> Junho killed Eunhyuk in a dance contest and yet he's not even mentioned?
> What the hell? Lee Joon should be higher.



These are the type of things they really need to show when they do these things.  They were showing the most random shit in the clips. 




Rain's Angel said:


> should be Jia over Min for miss A tbh, the Chinese girls really don't get enough attention for their talents.
> 
> G.NA hasn't even showed dancing yet  they probs ranked her because she said she was the head cheerleader at her high school.



Jia pretty much beasted that dance (except when she stumbled a bit) and Fei was great too, both were leagues above Lim haha

GNA doesn't seem too bad, but you're right, we've literally seen nothing of her.  



> also Minzy is way too high tbh. She's talented and all but her current skill level is really not there. Popping her ass & provocative moves =/= good dancing.



Yeah, it's ridiculous.  That's basically all we've seen of her, especially since 2ne1 isn't even a dance group.  

The sad thing about these lists is that they're basically done for quick viewers.  Sure, many of the names make sense, but then when you look at all aspects it's done in a marketing perspective.  Only two names are from the same group (Shindong and Eunhyuk) and the front runners are big names.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ That Hyo and Min?? purty damn good
> 
> Fierce! love Fei
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXc0HNazOk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Did they ever audition on live TV before? They look familiar...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

^one of them joined a group who has promoted somewhat in the US


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2011)

Is Omona retarded for saying Hyo is better than Hyuna or am I the retarded one??

Hyuna has swag and makes dancing look effortless


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

I dunno.  Both are about the same imo

Both can Pop & Lock and I have no doubt they could learn each others dances no problem.  

But you're right, Hyuna has waaaaaay more confidence than Hyoyeon most of the time.  Hyo is like super awesome to watch when she's having fun, but she looks like she gets frustrated if she doesn't wanna do it lol


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like isubs are getten tired of subbing. Getting slower and slower


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPmuSP3jU44[/YOUTUBE]

At first I was like "wat, this will be nowhere near as good as insooni" but it suits them well

and haha, this is the closest we'll hear to any of them cursing. 

i wish we had better fancams.  do you think since it's a japan concert it's more likely to be released? 

edit: Also, they used too much make up on Seohyun. ;_;  She doesn't look like herself.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

They'll release it on DVD. It's one of the reasons they don't allow cams in concerts because how else could they sell the concert dvds at such high prices

Ugh way too much make up on all of them, we get it Japan likes pale white girls, doesn't mean make them look like ghosts.


----------



## Alien (Jun 2, 2011)

*IU, 'most included' in January-May monthly Top 50 chart, 16 times*



> Counting up until May, who is the artist who was on the music chart the most?
> 
> On the January-May monthly top 50 music chart (a total of 250 songs, including repeated songs) announced by Melon on the 2nd, 'Nation's Little Sister' IU appeared on the chart the most frequently, 16 times. She had 7 hit songs in total, including 'Good Day'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 2, 2011)

SNSD passed KARA's record in just _two days_. Shockingly amazing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

First week sales are pretty good for Soshi, I thought they wouldn't do this good tbh but I guess original material helped.

Kara released their first album too early but the sales are pretty strong for the album even after the first week.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 2, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> First week sales are pretty good for Soshi, I thought they wouldn't do this good tbh but I guess original material helped.
> 
> Kara released their first album too early but the sales are pretty strong for the album even after the first week.



I wonder if this person is correct when they said KARA didn't promote as much, hence the good sales but not as strong as expected.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

Thing with Kara was that they released a full album with their second single which really was abit too early (not to mention they went up against Utada Hikaru), but the album sold 400k and charted in the top 10 Oricon for more than 12 weeks straight (still in the top 30) so it did well enough. 

Soshi are gonna do crazy though and with pretty much an original album they deserve to do well, I dare say more than Kara. I'm pretty sure Oricon doesn't count intl orders till the end of the week so expect 180k first week, and if the album wasn't so overpriced they'd do better.  Not sure about next week tho since AKB48 are releasing their first album in like 2 years and since their last single sold 1 million in less than a week I fear how much they'll sell. 

Some people are seriously pressed over this tho, they really need to not take Kpop hating so seriously. Funny how many of them became Kara fans just to stick it to SNSD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah, I always kinda felt Kara half-assed their 1st Jap Album. Most of the songs were just Japanese versions of the Korean songs on the Jumping Mini.


----------



## Nate Near (Jun 2, 2011)

Is anyone else a fan of Epik High here?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _lovely_


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi do you have HQ of the Go Go Summer covers? LQ everywhere.


and holy ..im so sure!!!


*Spoiler*: _Go Go Summer _


----------



## kyochi (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

Not sure if it's appropriate to ask it here (but I'm desperate!); does anyone know where I can watch We Got Married episodes online? With English subtitles. 

If anything, I just really want to watch the Eunjung/Lee Jang Woo episode. D: 

help :<


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Not sure if it's appropriate to ask it here (but I'm desperate!); does anyone know where I can watch We Got Married episodes online? With English subtitles.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Jun 2, 2011)

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, you are my saviour.  Thanks! <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

no problem lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

Cara that avatar

Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

I wanted a Seo avy, but I decided to settle with another fandom for now. 



Nate Near said:


> Is anyone else a fan of Epik High here?



almost forgot this post, yeah we like Epik High.  Though not much has been going on with them right?  Tukutz is in the army and Tablo had that whole controversy recently...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

Mithra and Tukutz are in the army and Tablo is awol. But we all do love Epik High, I think anyway.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh fuuu Mithra too?

Heechul must be extra lonely.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

Heechul has Siwons abs as a cushion so he's okay.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2011)

That is probably not as comfy as Mithra's full round stomach. :I

And yes, Mithra x Heechul is something I totally support even though I only read like one article on the rumors.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

> However, Hee-Chul says that although people are weirded out by the activities they do together, it’s really nothing to worry about.



I wonder what the activities are?

They make an odd pair. Pretty flower boy and big Korean bear. It's a sitcom waiting to happen.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder what the activities are?
> 
> They make an odd pair. Pretty flower boy and big Korean bear. It's a sitcom waiting to happen.


 would totally watch that


----------



## Nate Near (Jun 3, 2011)

For some reason, I like the three letter songs better than the other Epik High songs like Fan, Run, Fly, and One..Tablo looks like this guy in the video of Run.


To this day, I strongly dislike the song Lollipop more than a mouse hates a cat even though it's the song that made 2NE1 famous. :


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

I got tired of Lollipop pretty quickly as well.  Those ad songs are kinda addictive at first but get annoying quick.  

Though I still like TOP's lines for some reason.  It's funny how he's sorta singing but he's not. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

TOP's lines are awesome, Namja TOP, Sarang bling bling like LED

2NE1 need to stick to IDC/Lonely type of songs tbh. No autotune, just good pop music.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah. Didn't care for Fire, and really don't care for Can't Nobody.  Which sucks because that seems to be what they're going to promote for language crossovers


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't Nobody has one of the best endings to a Kpop song but seriously on loud CL's chipmunk autotune voice literally gives me a headache like no other. I still don't understand Teddy's obsession with autotune, does the man not have ears?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

it's crazy, especially being one of the only groups that dont need it for vocal support


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

Forgot to mention how much I'm enjoying the Beast album intro and Fiction. Other boy bands need to take note.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

have a link to their album on youtube?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

Beast Fiction:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAzWT8mRoR0[/YOUTUBE]
It's blocked on that playlist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks. 

Heard fiction, just never got around to the album


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you escape?

Heard Sooyoung was taken to the hospital:/


----------



## Alien (Jun 3, 2011)

A Japanese version of the Dream High OST is going to be released in Japan but no version of IU's someday in Japanese :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

That's weird, maybe the company isn't allowing anything of hers to be released in Japan yet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

aa;ldskajsdlf;ajlsnfd; 


i think japan seobb is gonna kill me dead


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

She does this move alot. I bet someone taught her this and she can't come up with a new one so sticks to itXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

fuck just saw your edit

Sooyoung T_T

i hope she's alright, she's my original bias when i first learned of SNSD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

I think she has fever, well that's what SM is saying anyway.

Off Soshified:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2011)

for some reason... sooyoung getting sick really bums me out.  I feel like her skinnyness makes me think she's unhealthy and will have a tough recovery...



Ennoea said:


> She does this move alot. I bet someone taught her this and she can't come up with a new one so sticks to itXD



she does a lot of fluid movements.  she'd be so easy to impersonate. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

Well with her schedule she won't get better quickly either. Over worked girls are over worked.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah, that's true

and omg i was about to go to sleep after watching the great escape performance again, but like, i noticed the cutest thing ever. 

If you watch at about 1:50ish, or if it doesn't start where mine starts, they're dancing during "get out of this place"

Seohyun opens her knees while the others are still.  she's doing like a totally different dance. xDD


----------



## Alien (Jun 4, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> for some reason... sooyoung getting sick really bums me out.  I feel like her skinnyness makes me think she's unhealthy and will have a tough recovery...



Yeah her body doesn't look like it can take a lot of punishment at the moment.

SME smh


----------



## rice (Jun 4, 2011)

They have shown much interest


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 4, 2011)

lol so fast on lolis? jk


----------



## Nate Near (Jun 4, 2011)

Every time I go on a Korean MV for a song by a girl band, the age ranges are girl teens and then.....30-40.This scares me a little.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 4, 2011)

The news on Daesung, I just found out, damn comcast for screwing up 
I really hope nothing happens to him, I'm really worried about this considering all the possiblities that can happen if he does get charged for the death. 
I hope he can recover from the trauma.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2011)

Posting it because of the hair , FUCKING SEX!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 4, 2011)

woot look att Sooyoung <3


- watching City Hunter..and so long till i see Hara lol


----------



## Sasori (Jun 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can't Nobody has one of the best endings to a Kpop song but seriously on loud CL's chipmunk autotune voice literally gives me a headache like no other. I still don't understand Teddy's obsession with autotune, does the man not have ears?


He's too influenced with American music.

He sees success over there, and tries to incorporate it in the music here. It doesn't help that most of the audience eat it up, idolising this "western sound".



Wrex said:


> Yeah her body doesn't look like it can take a lot of punishment at the moment.


:ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 4, 2011)

lolol RM ...MaBoy!


----------



## koguryo (Jun 4, 2011)

So this Korean-American girl in my class has the same jawline as Jessica from SNSD

Apparently I'm gonna perform at this Summer Term's graduation, I don't really want to.  I'm gonna have to ask some people from our dance club to help me out.  Probably just gonna do Fiction or something, maybe there'll be some awesome dance this summer to cover.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

> He sees success over there, and tries to incorporate it in the music here. It doesn't help that most of the audience eat it up, idolising this "western sound".



He just over produces the hell out of his songs, and does anyone even do autotune anymore other than BEP?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2011)

AHHHHHHH.

just came back from K-Pop Heal the World Concert. gosh, it was so much better than the last k-pop concert I attended (K-Pop Night 2010), which honestly had great acts but shitty seating plans and screens/audio.

(I'll keep everything in spoilers below)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was seated pretty far back but still managed to see everyone on the stage. The screens were really good, the video work by the cameraman onto the screens was amazing. Audio was pretty damn awesome too, I got really really cheap tickets for this concert cause some people who tried to make a quick buck were desperate to get rid of tix.

Orange Caramel really surprised me, it was so much fun! Nana was kinda nervous but she did a lot better than I expected. T-Max were really charismatic, I actually haven't heard of them (but you can check them out, the Boys Over Flowers OST is their most famous song) before the concert. Really really surprised by them.

After School were after them and unffffff. Started off with Bang!, then Kahi was speaking in Korean with Bekah translating for us in English and conversing with the audience. Lizzy left the stage so the rest could perform BoY/Diva. They ended with Shampoo, poor Yiyoung only comes in for this song  The girls were gorgeous tho, a lot more beautiful than they appear on TV. My friend thought they looked way better than T-ara.

MBLAQ was after them and lots of fangirls went nuts. I didn't really know most of their songs except the latest ones (Stay/Again) which they performed last. Mir was hotttt. Joon actually ripped off his shirt within the first song and the fangirls went NUTS. it was insane. There was one girl behind me and my friend who was literally out of control, jumping up and down and screaming and flailing non stop  We were kinda scared of her. Mir didn't do the choreos for Stay/Again tho, he went to hide backstage and came out only during his rap parts.

T-ara were amazing. They really really impressed me cause most people told me they wouldn't sound good live. Hwayoung was so much better than she is on the music shows, a lot better than her twin in 5 Dolls. They performed Why Are You Being Like This, Ya Ya Ya and Like the First Time before they went backstage to get their paws out for Bo Peep Bo Peep. It was insane when they performed Bo Peep, like everyone was doing the dance!

Then they had a short interview with T-ara, they said their comeback would be sometime soon and they were recording for it! So probably around late June/July? Eunjung also threw her Bo Peep paw to someone in the audience!!! So effing jealous, everyone screamed when she threw it! Probs a catfight occured there lol. They got everyone to sing a Happy Birthday song for Jiyeon (her birthday's in 3 days actually!) then they finished the whole show with I Go Crazy Because of You.

then they brought all the artists out with the Heal the World song playing in the background. AS wasn't present tho, I think they rushed off to the airport cause they had to fly back to Korea for a schedule or something.

Overall, it was a much better experience than the K-Pop concert I attended last year even tho that one had bigger stars (Shinee/Big Bang/Soshi and my bb biases Infinite). I hope this group organizes more concerts tbh, I don't like the company that organized K-Pop Night (and this year Korean Music Wave 2011)

oh I also have After School's official balloon, I've let out the air but I'll blow it up again later to take pics. I wasn't really focused on taking fancams this concert cause all I had was my iPhone and it was so much more fun.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

omg thats really awesome   who spoke english for t-ara?

 and lol at your friend who went nuts for Joon   totally jealous of whoever got the paw xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

Honestly the equipment on alot of shows are to blame because most groups really do sound good given decent equipment, Tara being one of them.

Joon really takes his shirt off alotXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> omg thats really awesome   who spoke english for t-ara?
> 
> and lol at your friend who went nuts for Joon   totally jealous of whoever got the paw xD



they had a translator haha.

nah it wasnt my friend, it was the girl standing behind us LOL.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 4, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol RM ...MaBoy!



Sparta with a liverpool jacket


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

Apparently Sica is really unwell aswell too


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 4, 2011)

ahhh mah Sica <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 4, 2011)

wow Go Go Summer is good...very JPOP-ish ^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBA_Oro0iDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

decided to check oricon, it seems SNSD has sold an additional 20k each day for the last two days

they're at 160kish then.  looks like Enno will be right about 180, and I'm thinking at least 190 at this rate. 

though if it keeps steady at 20k then they may even surpass 200k


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2011)

Jieun joins in next week's ep supposedly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

They all look so deadly serious lol. They were all so good though, esp Hyorin and Yoseob.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2011)

Loved Yoseob for the first round performance. My ranking would go Yoseob, Hyorin/Changmin, IU, Yesung then Jonghyun sadly. The two guys didn't really picked songs that are suited for their voice. Jonghyun especially, needs to go back to singing more RnB stuff like Replay, I've not liked is voice in a while cause he strains it and screams a lot instead. Hyorin used to be like that but she's a lot better now.

so apparently they rank themselves to decide the tournament round song choices. If you place higher you get to choose your songs first.

(they ranked themselves and it was: 1st - Changmin/Yoseob/Yesung, 4th - Jonghyun, 5th - Hyorin, 6th - IU)

full show is 2 hours I skipped lots of parts tho, like their training for the tournament round and all. tournament round performance is randomly decided tho D:

jonghyun is a lot better in the tournament round phew.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 5, 2011)

BEAST won again...they are on the roll...woot!! Fiction in Fiction!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 5, 2011)

wtf moment of the day..
Word from people at the Saitama concert is that Taeyeon said Sunny went to the hospital. The concert is continuing with the other 8 members.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 5, 2011)

Sooyoung is sick and Sunny is in hospital?

Those are my two favourites in SNSD.
This sucks


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

Also Sica is really unwell, apparently she was being carried on to the stage during their concert by the other girls due to exhaustion.


----------



## Spica (Jun 5, 2011)

I was expecting Yuri to be the first to drop. The poor girl is malnourished. 

Seriously, SM, does one of them have to _die_ before you give them any rest?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice set.

Atleast Hyo won't die from exhaustion since she's always in the back. Oh no he didn't

But yeah I'm really worried about Jess, Sooyoung and Sunny. It's like my favs are dropping like flies


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2011)

Jess looked exhausted on the whatever Japan music show performance today. She looked totally out of it.

SM tbh scheduled a shitty concert dates. Usually artists get a few days break in between venues but Soshi have no breaks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

10 concerts is it not? The amount of prep and work goes in to them is killer and they need a few days to rest but seems like Sm/UMJ don't seem to think they need a break. Did they not learn any lesson from DBSK?


----------



## Spica (Jun 5, 2011)

Mark my word, someone has to die for Hallyu or else they're a disgrace to Korea. 

Kara's contract disputes started with the same stressful schedules in Japan and remember how much shit they got for "disrupting" the Hallyu wave? Board members and CEOs and whatever blamed the young girls for ruining the nation's image, when all they did was protest against their work load, which is inhumane.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 5, 2011)

What's been going on with Clazziquai lately? Is somebody in the army or something cuz I feel like they haven't released anything in forever


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

Just look at everyone blaming JYJ for nearly ruining the Hallyu. It's like they think that everyone should sacrifice everything for Hallyu while the CEO's reap everything and if you question them you're greedy and a traitor.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> 10 concerts is it not?



I read 14-16  . Fuck how greedy can SM get??

Big Bang had like 7-8 which is a pretty good number for promotion , anything near or over 10 in an overkill tbh .  

Sack the diet trainers too!

Ah nvm people must've included SM town and other stuff that's why they said 14-16 , still damn lot


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2011)

>_____<

they're going to only end up losing money when they have to cancel one because at least 7 of them are going to be in the hospital from exhaustion

but to lighten the mood, this is hilarious:


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2011)

^ Lol that's cute , lucKey  

Lack of running man disappoints me  atleast 1N2D subbers are really fast and it's always there weekly .

Poor Doojoon


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2011)

He seems overdressed. xD

About to watch that, love Doojoon.

Also, at least Seo appears to be fine.  Tiffany as well.  Can't say the same for Yuri, who looked tired during her If Fancam.

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y56u2BR0BjA[/YOUTUBE]




edit: Omg Doojoon has such a clear upper hand over Seunggi.

I think he's being nice too, holding back as to not embarrass him. xD


----------



## Spica (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Seo is fine because of her strict health mindset. That girl is going to live till she's 100, she won't accept stress.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 5, 2011)

SNSD is on the roll in JP...and poor the girls...lack rest >.<
and so...Sooyoung is also in the hospital right now O.o 

hope they will able to pull this off


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

When Seobb gets taken to the hospital it'll be bad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> When Seobb gets taken to the hospital it'll be bad.



Yes.

Because then SM will not like what I do to them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

That girl's ideal guy is someone who's arm veins show? Where do these girls get this stuff from?XD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cQEZ-bPphc[/YOUTUBE]

omg poor Martina is leaving that High School. T_T


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

Pretty funny. 

I thought for a second they were leaving Youtube>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL those bastards, "that wasn't part of the question" 

Either way the chair story was pretty funny. XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4W_X7neWA8[/YOUTUBE]

 Spudgy


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

They're pretty luck to meet eachother like that. Honestly they seem to suit each other perfectly.

Offtopic but AKB48's new album is out, love track 1. Cover is horrendous tho, wth is this?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2011)

photoshop 101 wasn't his strongest subject


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

It looks like the cover of some bad porno. There's cheap and then theres this.

Spudgy and his humping. I think they talked about it before how he's really popular and every dog in Korea sniffs his backsideXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They're pretty luck to meet eachother like that. Honestly they seem to suit each other perfectly.
> 
> Offtopic but AKB48's new album is out, love track 1. Cover is horrendous tho, wth is this?



wtf is this cover!?!?


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 5, 2011)

You know what, I'm gonna go against the crowd here and say I quite like that cover.... well not really, but I think the girl with the mustache is kinda cute 

On another note, I now have 50 less songs in my library and I don't know where they went or even which ones they were


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They're pretty luck to meet eachother like that. Honestly they seem to suit each other perfectly.
> 
> Offtopic but AKB48's new album is out, love track 1. Cover is horrendous tho, wth is this?



I like it as well. hahah I find it amusing! Ingenious!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2011)

still didn't learn from the Taeyeon & Wheesung incidents, smh.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

lol another one is on the move haha

- I hear that SNSD came back to Korea...
- and lol people are talking about Fany's ID again.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

GorJess with that long tail dress and playing piano was just jadlkfjsfjflaj 
and YoonA is <3 <3 <3
-
just watched First Class and Panda 2 xD
both were awesome!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 6, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> GorJess with that long tail dress and playing piano was just jadlkfjsfjflaj
> and YoonA is <3 <3 <3
> -
> just watched First Class and Panda 2 xD
> both were awesome!



You like?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

of course i wont miss that kind of pic...Love ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BewknNW2b8Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
This guy;_;


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 6, 2011)

Typical sad sob story always used on these shows


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Atleast it's better than the usual "im real nervous" crap they spew on BGT, he really did have a crap life.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 6, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Typical sad sob story always used on these shows



You heartless bastard , poor guy slept n the public toilets for gods sake . Wouldn't go in to even chuck a piss lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2011)

SNSD sold 230k first week. 

that's a lot @_@


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to give him a hug or something


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> SNSD sold 230k first week.
> 
> that's a lot @_@



yes...#1 one weekly chart..hope they can make it to monthly lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Nah AKB48's album is out on the 8th so sadly they won't make it no 1 for monthly. I think UMJ should have released the album earlier.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

oh they did? id even pay attention to AKB48 lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

so the girls are heading to Paris now...SMtown..I want..
the girls, i dont think they have make up on...and YoonA is just omg <3
Seob is cute xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2011)

hope they do well, they don't have that huge of a fanbase in Korea which is kinda sad.

AS will also debut in Japan with Bang! this year.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

so another DSP's group debut in JP... A A A A!!!

and someone will love this


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh wow an SMTown between their Jap promos where the girls are dying. Oh god I hope they make it through this


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

ya SME is not taking care of the girl that well...>.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R66F2hwQRTY[/YOUTUBE]
the lift shirt part..ohh ohh ohhhh!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

Hara on RM woot


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 7, 2011)

Amazing for T-ara to be signing a high-value contract!



> T-ara is planning on making their Japanese debut having signed with J-ROCK for an impressive exclusive contract worth *350 million yen* (*4.7 billion won*, or *4.7 million USD*). The highest out of all Korean girl groups.
> 
> T-ara's company revealed to the press on June 7th, "T-ara's major label in Japan will be Toshiba EMI while the management and marketing is responsible by Johnny's Entertainment's Smile Company. J-ROCK also has plans of pursuing a multi-entertainment together in Korea as well, with T-ara tackling dramas, MCing, singing, movies, etc."
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Jun 7, 2011)

Sooyoung looks like she's about to die 



Heechul actually has a pretty good voice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AMuzK6p_1g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

holy...they sure know how to make money...
The goods for SNSD's JP concert are hella expensive O.o from trading card to t shirt...lol
\ i guess i will not get any lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

UMJ and Sm are really milking it tbh. The albums, tickets and merchandise are really expensive.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2011)

Approved. 


*Spoiler*: _And apparently, from in the comments, she's not the first to play one_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS25WJknYX8[/YOUTUBE]

time to find this movie


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 7, 2011)

sm be expanding to china and europe.



taecyeon is too high, eunjung and uee are pretty underrated, uee was playing a perfect bitch on You're Beautiful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2011)

I kinda wanna see UEE act.  But I just get too bored by most KDramas I've watched. 

SNSD Airport pics

Linking cause they're actual good quality and there's quite a few this time...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

so they are chilling in Paris now!!! fb page is already updated ^^
Soo and Fany in front of Triumphal arch


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 7, 2011)

at least it's the fierce concept!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

Man we need more news about comebacks and some decent variety show appearances rather than another group going to Japan:/

Also SM should be careful in Europe, it's costly to get in and not much profit to be made.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

more City Hunter ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 7, 2011)

what is SM thinking tho, red outfits against red background? Shouldve changed the background to orange or something.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

lol all red...hot summer indeed


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2011)

"John Travolta Wannabe" 

They're lucky I love John Travolta, otherwise that is effing ridiculous.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 7, 2011)

i'm dead broke from buying the jap album so not getting this


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

wow SNSD to release six-part DVD series, “Paradise in Phuket”.. money money!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

MV for Echo= random video bits taken from concerts etc.

That Tara concept sounds terrible lol, but so did Yayaya


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2011)

Everyone migrating to Japan while we are left with all rookie groups 

Any news about 2ne1's next song?? Is it this week??

Plus am I the only one in love with Secret's dance routine for Starlight Moonlight? esp the shubi dubba and shalallaa part , so kawaii!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Everyone migrating to Japan while we are left with all rookie groups
> 
> Any news about 2ne1's next song?? Is it this week??
> 
> Plus am I the only one in love with Secret's dance routine for Starlight Moonlight? esp the shubi dubba and shalallaa part , so kawaii!



2ne1's song and mini is being pushed back cause of the whole accident thing with Daesung. My friend's totally crushed, he's not coming to Singapore to perform with the rest of Big Bang for Korean Music Wave Concert. But I think it's good cause he's probably been really damaged emotionally by this and he needs the rest.

I think the dance is cute and lulz at the same time. I hope they'll go back to do a fierce concept once they finish Madonna promos in Japan.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought they only pushed it back a week hm . Big Bang without Daesung is just  and all the bad stuff happens to the poor guy . 

Yeh I miss it too . They don't need to just stick to cuteness since their fierceness is cute itself unlike 2ne1 .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 8, 2011)

goddamn I hope my Secret bbs can win something before 2pm comeback =/


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

holy...SNSD's crazy schedule!


----------



## Chloe (Jun 8, 2011)

So many Japanese debuts scheduled ;A;

I want Secret to go back to their Madonna concept though, so I glad they're debuting in Japan with that song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 8, 2011)

SECRET JAPAN OFFICIAL SITE

you can hear a preview of Madonna =) Click the brown button on the left to get an introduction vid of them (they speak Japanese here).

I thought their Japanese was pretty good compared to say... 2PM's


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

f*ck...why the hell Smtowm in Paris is so special... they got official goods selling outside...damn!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

omg...All About Girls' Generation DVD - Taeyeon caps

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Yay I'm back. 



NudeShroom said:


> "John Travolta Wannabe"
> 
> They're lucky I love John Travolta, otherwise that is effing ridiculous.



I thought I had read everything. What the hell is that about?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Yay I'm back.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had read everything. What the hell is that about?



Apparently it's inspired by Saturday Night Fever, using disco styles.  

The name is just too ridiculous lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoHSqjdpqOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh wow.  I have that phone, but a different version.


----------



## Alien (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

this is wae idols are so pro with selcas^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

love this ver <3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZY0opw2KJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

Go Go Summer CF lacks Gyuri.

Donghae and Siwon in Taiwanese ver of Skipbeat:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-f6sB4S_7E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
If you're a fan of the manga then look away cuz it looks kinda bad.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 8, 2011)

it looks bad, their Chinese ain't good too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems like their speaking Korean. In b4 Noda and the Donghae sucking custard scene collide.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 8, 2011)

so disappointed in my country 
fuck I thought we were supposed to be accepting, when did we become so unjust. idk, I just feel like with each passing year our government has just grown more and more apathetic and less committed to the social justice that characterized us in the first place 

edit: yeah they're speaking Korean except I think one line by Siwon. I'm still kinda pissed about the whole deportation thing but yeah, strangely enough, I'm actually eating some custard as I type this...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a pretty shitty move and it's way sadder if Autism is just ignored in Asia


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2011)

and it's interesting because recent studies have show that autism has a 1 in 25 prevalence in south korea.

but that's the entire spectrum, so it's a huge number.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

Asia has always had an issue with imperfect children. Mental health for instance is largely ignored and kids with mental disabilities tend to be secluded from society completely, same with autism.




> 1. Seohyun
> 
> A unique breed of homo sapiens that survives solely on sweet potatoes. Current population of one. Known to be partial towards another breed known as Imulus Yoonarum



Urban dictionary is quite lulzy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

Vic!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 9, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> omg...All About Girls' Generation DVD - Taeyeon caps
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



omg, these HD photos of Taeyeon are simply amazing! SHe is so beautiful in these pictures!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

Spam Hara again!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 9, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Spam Hara again!



are those dem B cups?!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

lol i guess so!!


---
Victoria ranked 1st for the best 'Mannequin Body'


----------



## JJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Go Go Summer CF lacks Gyuri.
> 
> Donghae and Siwon in Taiwanese ver of Skipbeat:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-f6sB4S_7E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> If you're a fan of the manga then look away cuz it looks kinda bad.



I'm a fan of the manga, however I have learned to separate the live action adaptations as most of the time they stray from the original material. Taiwan is usually the best though at keeping to the original storyline. I guess it's a wait and see though. 

I've seen Siwon in a drama before and he's actually pretty good so he might hold it up. 



Noda. B said:


> so disappointed in my country
> fuck I thought we were supposed to be accepting, when did we become so unjust. idk, I just feel like with each passing year our government has just grown more and more apathetic and less committed to the social justice that characterized us in the first place
> 
> edit: yeah they're speaking Korean except I think one line by Siwon. I'm still kinda pissed about the whole deportation thing but yeah, strangely enough, I'm actually eating some custard as I type this...



That's heartbreaking and wrong.  


This is what I'm looking forward to...Yonghwa. pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 9, 2011)

ugh that autism thing was fucked up. =/ smh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

omg these Sica pic is jiust <3 <3 <3 spazz!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 9, 2011)

^ girls looking gorgeous, glad they are catching a small break in France before the concert.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

i find this so LOL...Right Now Its Girls' Generation!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ girls looking gorgeous, glad they are catching a small break in France before the concert.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't say I can even make out their Japanese but damn they look good<3



> The only groups in South Korea that remain are the rookie ones...? ;-;



They're all going to Japan and we'll be stuck with Brave Girls at this rate


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2011)

SooRi with minimal make-up pek



Also Sica's shirt, "part time billionaire"   loving that they're getting a break.  also the facebook idea was pretty genius.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Go Go Summer CF lacks Gyuri.
> 
> Donghae and Siwon in Taiwanese ver of Skipbeat:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-f6sB4S_7E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> If you're a fan of the manga then look away cuz it looks kinda bad.



Internet is back up, finally :33

It sort of does, but eh, I'll probably give it a chance anyways since I like the manga.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

Jess' shirt part time billionaire" FTW...

and...
omg why so...~~~ the staffs are jjang~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 9, 2011)

damn Yoona looks scary in the last pic, she looks skeletal there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

She does look abit too thin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2011)

Indeed.  But I must admit they all look legit happy in these pics.

I'm so jealous of France right now.  ;_;

If they do this again next year I would totally make an excuse to go to Europe for a trip to see it and the concert.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm glad they got some time to run around Paris. Shame it's back to work soon.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> SooRi with minimal make-up pek
> 
> 
> 
> Also Sica's shirt, "part time billionaire"   loving that they're getting a break.  also the facebook idea was pretty genius.



They look wonderful.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope they get a ballad or hip hop title track soon, they can clearly pull it off live judging from these:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2011)

sunhwa has improved a LOT. was totally surprised since the only one I've heard live recently was jieun


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunhwa's antics on variety shows annoy me meanwhile the other 3 are adorable as fuck .

Is it just me or are Snsd tryna promote a very sexy concept in Japan? I prefer them half cute and half sexy myself .


----------



## Chloe (Jun 10, 2011)

I love Zinger's glasses. Then again I like nearly everything about her 

I agree, SNSD should stick to being half sexy, half cute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> sunhwa has improved a LOT. was totally surprised since the only one I've heard live recently was jieun



yeah, she's defo been training lots. Hyosung seems off a bit tho, I think she can't really do the cutesy voice sometimes cause she tries to sing higher (?), she sounds a lot better in Madonna lives.

Zinger is a pretty good singer, a lot better than most rappers out there.

also I like Soshi being a mix of cute/sexy but KARA snatched up their normal cute idol role in Japan so I'm guessing to avoid comparisons they're going more sexy.

The girls seem a lot happier about it though, Taeyeon especially, she is literally glowing in all the live perfs.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> also I like Soshi being a mix of cute/sexy but KARA snatched up their normal cute idol role in Japan so I'm guessing to avoid comparisons they're going more sexy.
> 
> The girls seem a lot happier about it though, Taeyeon especially, she is literally glowing in all the live perfs.



Yeh but some of their outfits in the live perf's are just meh ,, it's like they're trying too hard to be sexy , just my opinion though . Like it when they're subtle about it .

Love how 2ne1 are trying to give diff versions , bold attempt 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IifrdI3CmIg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2011)

Dream Concert 2011 on KBS World now ^_^


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2011)

Either way, at least no one will bitch about sexiness in Japan.  I'm just happier they get a bit more freedom with their outfits, because I have no doubt that at least it'll be a lot cooler to perform when you don't have to layer yourself up in clothes. xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

omg YoonA!!! cute~


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2011)

Fany is just <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

SMTown Paris already started  
Jung sisters just done with Tik Tok!

right now SHINee- Stand By Me


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't like the Taxi outfits but otherwise Japan SNSD>>>Korea SNSD (well minus some of the hair colour and makeup).

That YG on air perf is really good.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2011)

Surprised to see so many females amongst Kamilias 



> I don't like the Taxi outfits but otherwise Japan SNSD>>>Korea SNSD (well minus some of the hair colour and makeup).



Performance vice they're great but not really digging the "put on some grudge makeup and work 16 hours a day" thingo .


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree I don't like the make up at all, and the light brown hair colour doesn't suit half of them, esp Sunny.

Okay cameraman we get it you love Hara, but c'mon show the other girls aswell

Gyuri looking perfect

Fangirls going crazy in the Lucifer performance

Nvm they were crazier when DBSK performedXD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

Not really Kpop but I just love MiCh so much, I wish Kpop had her equivalent:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pvbz790CwI#at=256[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 10, 2011)

She doesn't look japanese , where is she from?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

Half Brummie British, half Japanese. Born in England but lives in Japan.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 10, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> SMTown Paris already started
> Jung sisters just done with Tik Tok!
> 
> right now SHINee- Stand By Me



SM is uploading the highlights one by one to YT. Can't wait to watch all the performances.

Heechul's rap part in 'Don't Don' killed me. _...Yeah I'm Heenim I will catch your mind. Heechul in da house enjoyin' da Paris...._ So crazy and badass.  It made me fangirl hard.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not really Kpop but I just love MiCh so much, I wish Kpop had her equivalent:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Catchy!

Lol this girl has no idea what she's doing , already banned from KBS , SBS and MBC . She has a killer body though ..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFAH-WGwgR8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

Terrible song, nice legs though. Raina already did this and much better.

I need RM


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2011)

Tell me about it , they're fucking sex! 

I can't get Dr.feel good out of my head 

Man how long has it been since I last watched Running man?? such a good show and only Isubs is willing to sub it? 

Did Hyo get something done? I can tell there's a difference but can't put my finger on it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Catchy!
> 
> Lol this girl has no idea what she's doing , already banned from KBS , SBS and MBC . She has a killer body though ..
> 
> ...



It's kinda sad that we've seen worse.  Is this the chick that says she's going to be the Korean Gaga?  Gaga doesn't get on stage and fondle herself for 3 minutes straight. 

I'm not normally one to put effort into defending her, but she's a lot more than being one big controversy.  She's actually a pretty damn good singer, dancer, a philanthropist, and advocate of LGBT rights.  

This chick chose some big shoes to fill if she really thinks she can be Gaga.  



Hustler said:


> Did Hyo get something done? I can tell there's a difference but can't put my finger on it



I think Enno said her nose is different.  I'm not really good at stuff like that though...

Either way omg Hyo <3


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 10, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Catchy!
> 
> Lol this girl has no idea what she's doing , already banned from KBS , SBS and MBC . She has a killer body though ..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFAH-WGwgR8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I can see why they did. 
The song is okay in my opinion, I wouldn't really buy it though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2011)

Am I delusional or were SNSD the only ones who were really bringing their charisma in the SM Town performances?

I don't want to be hard on the other groups, cause the venue was insanely different and they had a totally different atmosphere.  From the videos it looked cramped, somewhat badly lit, and was probably hot.  SMTown are usually held outside, so I'm guessing it was a huge atmosphere thing.  

Suju and f(x) really didn't look like they were trying, sans Donghae, Heechul, Sungmin, Luna and Amber.  

SHINee did awesome, however Taemin looked weird. o_O  

It also didn't help that the people who uploaded these laid audio over the live vocals, so in everything except La Cha Ta you can't hear the fans...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hyo had something inserted in to the bridge of her nose, and double eyelid, that's about it I think. Not sure she got anything done before Japan though, maybe it's just the angle.



> SHINee did awesome, however Taemin looked weird.



Due date must be near


----------



## Alien (Jun 10, 2011)

No she looks different alright.

I like Michi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

woot done downloading DC 2011...13gb >.< watching time! MC Hara <3


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Due date must be near



I had a Macro for this at one point but now I can't find it.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 11, 2011)

So yeah I was really excited to finally get a phone over the weekend. Whenever I asked my parents before they would always say it cost too much (which by the way is fucking bullshit but it's their money so I can't complain). So after saving up a ton and getting a good summer job, I decided to just buy it myself. I told my parents yesterday and they seemed find with it. Then today they tell me that they don't want me to buy the phone. 

Why? Because my older brother doesn't have a phone yet. Somehow this is supposed to make our relationship better but in actuality, this makes me want to strangle him. Now why do I post this here? Because in order I do not commit a felony I am in desperate need of some kpop right now. 


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK  T.T


----------



## Alien (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrex said:


> I like Michi



I fucking love her now

links to albums please, Ennoea


----------



## Chloe (Jun 11, 2011)

It appears whenever f(x) perform live Luna always seems to look like she's having the most fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

> I fucking love her now
> 
> links to albums please, Ennoea



And so it begins

Links sent.

Well that's abit lame Noda. Why can't you have the phone if you're gonna pay for it yourself? A normal kid would get the phone anyway and not tell his parents but I don't want to give you that sort of advice, so you heard nothing...


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2011)

I need to stop reading Kpop news  Whenever there's an article about how fit and perfect they are, they headline it with pictures of them looking like they have eating disorders and the comment fields are flooded with people who praise them. Then the few voices of reason get flamed by ignorant fans because their gods/goddesses aren't malnourished, since their diet "trainers" knows best.  

Sure, . But look at , Sones, nothing wrong?

Makes me lose faith in humanity for supporting skeletons.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2011)

^ That your dupe Eno??

I actually like the Michii girl too . "Love is" is an awesome song , will listen to more of her stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

^I have no dupes

Okay one but I haven't used it in ages.

Perfect diet? Doesn't she eat like 80g of rice or something stupid like that on her schedule? Basically with the press she's gotten expect other idiot companies to follow it. She went from being perfectly healthy to that and is being praised. Smh.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah, that was actually my original plan to see whether I can just email the bill to me and not have a paper bill sent to my house but then I decided that kind of espionage is just stupid. Basically after I ranted, I told them that their reasoning doesn't make sense and honestly, I have every right to get the phone with or without their consent. Now, they're letting me buy the phone but only after a huge amount of guilt tripping


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ^I have no dupes
> 
> Okay one but I haven't used it in ages.
> 
> Perfect diet? Doesn't she eat like 80g of rice or something stupid like that on her schedule? Basically with the press she's gotten expect other idiot companies to follow it. She went from being perfectly healthy to that and is being praised. Smh.



80g of rice @_@ What the hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

> Now, they're letting me buy the phone but only after a huge amount of guilt tripping



Emotional blackmail and guilt tripping is the parent way


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2011)

Noda's parents seem so Asian


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian parents are Boss

So Hust when did your parents let you have a phone?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Asian parents are Boss
> 
> So Hust when did your parents let you have a phone?



First one was when I was about 15 , my parents didn't make a big deal about getting me one until the phone bill came  


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AacG4mcZ8c&feature=player_embedded#at=208[/YOUTUBE]


Fancafe rankings



> 1. DBSK 742,064
> 2. Bigbang 346,300
> 3.snsd 298,404
> 4. SS501 272,103
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

> First one was when I was about 15 , my parents didn't make a big deal about getting me one until the phone bill came



Oh shit deja vu

Mine didn't mind the phone but for some reason seeing how much I spent on it pissed them off completely. "Put your money in a savings account instead", my 15 yr old ver, lol wut?

Nicole's hair still not good.

List lacks Suju. And surprised by 2PM's numbers. Seem to keep growing as their talent sinks without a trace.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 11, 2011)

The only groups I care about are ranked 14 and down


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2011)

List also lacks T-ara

Also SMTown second day should have just started.  

Apparently Hyoyeon got the hugest screams yesterday.  The fanaccunts said they thought they were going to go deaf XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

> Apparently Hyoyeon got the hugest screams yesterday. The fanaccunts said they thought they were going to go deaf XD



Sooyoung's one screaming fangirl would disagree. She always wins
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBnrCcPH7Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Random:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzvVwFVv3FM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFq5zON3t-g&annotation_id=annotation_62500&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jveLWpSb2YY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMkV4I2r4YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jun 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> And so it begins
> 
> Links sent.
> 
> Well that's abit lame Noda. Why can't you have the phone if you're gonna pay for it yourself? A normal kid would get the phone anyway and not tell his parents but I don't want to give you that sort of advice, so you heard nothing...



Thanks mate


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2011)

^Gyuri~

She's right though. The only one who looks mature enough in the group to actually pull off a sexy image. 

I think she sometimes looks out of place in Kara, with the other members being all cute, and aegyo-sweet _school-girls_, and Gyuri looks like a _woman_.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Nah I think Kara suits her pretty much.


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2011)

Meh, there aren't any group I would put her in aside Kara, anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Cara was right, SMTown Paris is abit odd. The stage seem really basic and the sound seems off aswell. Not to mention they all seem jetlagged. Doesn't seem like a concert, more like a music show recording, and not MuBank or something, Mnet countdown 08.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2011)

All the Fanaccounts I read have said it was wonderful... but then again, it could of just been people spazzing about actually having a chance to see them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

> All the Fanaccounts I read have said it was wonderful... but then again, it could of just been people spazzing about actually having a chance to see them.



Let's just say if we were there. 

Cara to Eno: 

"Meh this okay, I've seen public toilets with better ligthing than this place. And you can't even hear them like wtf did I pay for? Im just gonna go home and write a huge rant on the internet about SM not delivering. Oh wait is that Seo.....
*SEOHYUN!!!!! IM HERE!! I'VE COME FOR YOU!!! WE CAN BE TOGETHER FOREVER!!!!! I'LL BE YOUR GOGUMA FOREVER SO PLEASE LOOK HERE!!!! SEOHYUUUUUUNNNNNN. OH MY GOD SHE WINKED AT ME, IM COMING FOR YOU SEOHYUN, IM ON MY WAY NO MATTER WHAT!! * oh ffs Yoona move your head."


Later on...

Best night ever


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 11, 2011)

Doesn't matter if the stage is basic, SM is breaking parts of europe and im sure the management will do anything to raise their ranks and become more popular. I wonder how popular KPOP is in the UK , for me it seems like a small minority


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

There are a few Koreans in London. Idk I heard someone claim YG were gonna bring their acts to Royal Albert Hall. I doubt it though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2011)

I dunno about breaking, Kpop has large pockets of fans in a lot of areas.  The world is a big place, but you don't necessarily need to sell 2 million albums to make a profit, as we've found.

Each concert in Paris only held 6000 people, so that's about 12000 fans. We're not exactly sure about how many came for a specific group, but considering they mobbed the streets for another concert, we can safely say that a good amount of them just really wanted to see some Kpop.  

And this is more than likely mostly France.  Some people probably drove in, flew in, whatever, but if they were to release an album in Europe, I don't think you would need to find multiple labels? I'm not an expert, but that's definitely the big issue with releasing overseas, along with promotions.  

Assuming that the majority of the people who attended the concert were  French, I don't think it would be too difficult for them to have some success.  I'm not talking Japan level success but it wouldn't exactly flop imo.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 11, 2011)

SMtown in LA last yr had 14k people!

and there is will be a trend for Smtown like in Paris...cuz we want Smtown in LA again!


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I dunno about breaking, Kpop has large pockets of fans in a lot of areas.  The world is a big place, but you don't necessarily need to sell 2 million albums to make a profit, as we've found.
> 
> Each concert in Paris only held 6000 people, so that's about 12000 fans. We're not exactly sure about how many came for a specific group, but considering they mobbed the streets for another concert, we can safely say that a good amount of them just really wanted to see some Kpop.
> 
> ...



12k Fans in paris? thats extremely high, didn't think it was that popular


----------



## Alien (Jun 11, 2011)

Some French radio channels recently added some KPOP songs to their playlists. It's beginning to pick up over there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2011)

Gamst said:


> 12k Fans in paris? thats extremely high, didn't think it was that popular



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RB1QZcuP1E[/YOUTUBE]

dat korean wave is still happenin


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

France has always been susceptible to Asian culture from Manga, Jpop and now Kpop.


----------



## Alien (Jun 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> France has always been susceptible to Asian culture from Manga, Jpop and now Kpop.



That's true. I grew up watching DBZ, Saint Seiya etc on a French channel

mandatory 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX9i8mbEsNA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

I hate UK, we had no anime other than some stupid Sonic crap and Pokemon. And Pokemon got uncool when I hit puberty


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Fancafe rankings



these numbers change so often lol. some of it is hard to believe tho like Sistar. Fancafe nos don't matter in the end, what matters is whether the Korean public recognizes them or not.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 12, 2011)

rofl...love this!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHvGUX7WgKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 12, 2011)

we can all feel the LOVE!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc_BTEgtqmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jun 12, 2011)

Uh, I think that around half of the ones in Paris are from everywhere else in Europe. I certainly know that there were a bunch of Scandinavians buying tickets as well Germans and Brits. 

As for popularity in Europe, I think Kpop has biggest popularity in Asian and Asian-interested communities (people who are already interested in manga/anime etc). But not mainstream. It won't go completely mainstream.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh shit deja vu
> 
> Mine didn't mind the phone but for some reason seeing how much I spent on it pissed them off completely. "Put your money in a savings account instead", my 15 yr old ver, lol wut?
> 
> ...



Yeh they were all happy and fine with it since it was a birthday present for me but I took advantage of it and went crazy  .

I blame my younger brother for never messing up in his life and being a golden fuckery of a child , I get the blame for everything .


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I hate UK, we had no anime other than some stupid Sonic crap and Pokemon. And Pokemon got uncool when I hit puberty



We had DBZ on cartoon network


----------



## koguryo (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna either do Heartbeat or Abandoned at our language institute's graduation ceremony.  I'm leaning more towards Heartbeat even though I dislike 2pm right now but I have an idea for that performance and Abandoned is harder.

My idea is; my friend and I(from language institute) are on stage for Taec's part and Chansung's part, 4 other guys are in the audience(from our dance club.)  We do start with the two of us giving the idea that it'll just be a duo stage, but during Chansung's part the 4 guys come up through the crowd onto the stage and we continue as normal.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2011)

well at least the cool thing about  heartbeat is you can also make your own ending


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

Cara stop telling him to take off his clothes.



> It won't go completely mainstream.



Knowing the attitudes people have about Asians and it's culture I think it hitting mainstream is pretty much non-existant. Esp in Europe where the asian population really isn't that high compared to South Asians. The only one I can think of is Jay Sean.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 12, 2011)

Before T.O.P's entry in Big bang
[YOUTUBE]QFEuy0yeaC8[/YOUTUBE]
Not much on Big Bang these last couple of days, and I'd join in your conversations but I probably wouldn't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

Meh the song isn't good, the bridge part is decent though.


----------



## Spica (Jun 12, 2011)

I actually liked it. lol at people complaining about the use of autotune in this version, they apparently can't pick up autotune when it's in Korean/Japanese. Glad that it didn't get the same treatment as the other original songs, the top comments are actually positive. 

Not a big fan of Ke$ha but her version of Run Devil Run was good. Sones are ignorant and biased.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 12, 2011)

G dragon's are the funniest.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 12, 2011)

lulz the moment I heard the chorus, I knew she was going to try and rhyme taxi with sexy. Even in the jap version I was almost expecting that to happen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2011)

Her voice fits Mr. Taxi, but my god it flows 10x better in Japanese. 

edit: has no one mentioned Kiss & Cry yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

Yunho was pretty good. Krystal's perf was maybe alittle inappropriate (just the prude in me) but yes she's decent.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2011)

Yunho would do a lot better if he could do more practice (he barely practiced due to schedule). Krystal's was alright, but her partner did most of the work.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

With girls it tends to be the guy leading while you just stretch your legs. Guy's do have it harder.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

Only seems to have 6 songs on the album, the rest are re-releases. And damn how much surgery did Junsu get? Seems abit BB-ish.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 13, 2011)

from kpopsecrets said:
			
		

> ?PEOPLE SHOULDN?T CALL THEM THAT WHEN THEY AREN?T EVEN KOREAN?
> 
> I have a couple friends that are very much against people calling any idol Oppa/Hyung or Unnie/Noona if the idol they are talking about is not actually Korean, like Zhou Mi, Henry, Nichkhun, Victoria, etc. They hate it and they go on rants a lot about it. The thing is they are perfectly fine with calling me Unnie and I?m not Korean and neither are they. I just kind of feel like it?s really silly of them to not be okay with people calling Non-Korean idol Oppa and what not, but it?s perfectly fine that they call me, a Non-Korean normal person, Unnie. I don?t know?it just bugs sometimes. I?ve tried to bring it up before and chickened out so here I am on kpopsecret.
> 
> ...



lol this reminds me of when I lost my favourite pencil, and for a week, my friends and I referred it to as my lost oppa 

oh god I'm lame


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Only seems to have 6 songs on the album, the rest are re-releases. And damn how much surgery did Junsu get? Seems abit BB-ish.



Coming from a fairly new fan, I swear the one with red hair in this Picture looked like Seungri for a minute. I had to do a double take


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Only seems to have 6 songs on the album, the rest are re-releases. And damn how much surgery did Junsu get? Seems abit BB-ish.



It took me like 5 minz to spot him


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2011)

hot hot summer~~ lol the tank
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS4lYcgtT4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2011)

Seunggi , BB and Snsd  

Why do they always make out Kim Yuna to be a goddess?? I know she's a champion figure skater , what else does she do? 

Wish list mv : I swear these girls have the healthiest legs/body other than Secret even though they eat diet meals everyday , this is how you do it Yuri.

The mv is too plain but they're gorgeous enough to just stare at like a creeper  , that's all

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHfW45ErhkI&feature=player_embedded#at=67[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jun 13, 2011)

That was Junsu?

Decided to fuck Heartbeat and going with Abandoned instead.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Only seems to have 6 songs on the album, the rest are re-releases. And damn how much surgery did Junsu get? Seems abit BB-ish.



Junsu's appearance changed a lot. 

I first noticed it while watching their DC performance.

It looks like they've lost some weight as well. Especially Nichkhun and Wooyoung.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Only seems to have 6 songs on the album, the rest are re-releases. And damn how much surgery did Junsu get? Seems abit BB-ish.



> Santana gif to spaz to 2pm

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## koguryo (Jun 13, 2011)

I think Younha likes Aerosmith

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_j0UZdXmBI&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr7REM74P04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiss (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg7IODHRwRE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDbUqDGGtl8[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh. SME did it again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol, that's how it works.


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol, that's how it works.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah and it's lame since they've mentioned CNBlue a lot, so they have to be fans.  

Also that cap of Martina for the video is hilarious.

They need to choose a different one so they don't look so silly when people embed them. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree girls only go all cute because it's Shinee, otherwise half the stuff would be seriously weirdXD



> Yeah and it's lame since they've mentioned CNBlue a lot, so they have to be fans.



They like that kind of music. However Blackjacks fans think of everything as a popularity contest, and instead of vids winning because of the amount fun these guys could make out of them (LOVE Girl and Shampoo), we got vids about 2NE1 girls walking around.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

> Piggy Dolls seem to have disappeared, but I hope they end up doing well. After all, it's nice to see successful females who are "curvier" and are not restricted to a lemon, a diet coke, and a cigarette for dinner.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2011)

Hot Summer is good~~ decent enough~


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know if Jiggy dogg has an offical website?
I miss them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



I literally have not checked out half the people on this list

and I won't even think about it until they release a second single.  

Only exceptions to me doing this were Infinite and Secret.  Though I didn't really check out Secrets first MV until like 4 months until after they debuted... and it was because Sunhwa was on IY. xD

So basically Infinite is really the only group I've really immediately checked out after debut because everyone was saying how awesome their dance was.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

Meh other than Rania and A-Pink can't say any even interested me enough to watch their mv's more than once.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

Debut singles and MVs are just so awkward.  It's hard to explain why, but it's just sooo much better after a group has experience.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't believe you think that Guys getting manicures are weird Nudeshroom , any reason why?
I think they look very well done and very nice looking :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

In America, guys in salons are usually automatically called gay.  Like even when my brother goes to get his eyebrows trimmed (otherwise he would have a slight unibrow) he wants me there as an excuse. 

It's just one of those things you're conditioned to here.  I'm not one of those people to judge but it's just weird for me to see it. xD

Also, Kpop secrets tiem!

Spoilered for sake of the page




*Spoiler*: __ 





Yuri always has been insecure.  Though tbh that would make her easier to control.  

If anything I would expect Taeyeon.  She's the only one who really has actually shown proof of being really able to speak out, considering how she dissed Music Bank on live broadcast.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

Taeng seems the type who'd be happy aslong she she's singing but the news about her suffering constant migraines is quite sad and does make me wonder. I imagine either her of Jess throwing in the towel because of their deteriorating health.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

When did you hear of her constant migraines? 

I suffer from them too, but not constantly.  That's horrible, but I'm guessing by constant they mean once a week because if they were each day she wouldn't be able to perform.  They literally knock you out for hours on end...

Jess I see as more loyal to the company.  She trained 7 full years, and 4 years in soshi means 11, so she probably doesn't know much else.  I think if you've gone on for that long, you're probably going to take the business as is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

It was something Jess either tweeted or wrote somewhere, I can't remember but she basically stated that Taeyeon complains about headaches alot and that she's worried they're migraines. Since a young age I suffered from chronic headaches aswell (not anymore thankfully), and well add those to their schedule, I have to give it that these girls are Gladiators. I would probably murder the manager in his sleep because I'd have turned in to Jack from the Shining within a week of promoting in Japan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2011)

Most definitely gladiators.  I don't want to use it to justify her pain but thankfully they weren't migraines, and only headaches.  She probably gets them from those ear pieces, considering she's the most consistent singer in SNSD she probably wears them most often and the feedback must be horrible at times.  

I'm glad your chronic headaches are over. :3  Headaches suck because they can be so difficult to figure out why they're caused specifically for you...

edit: 

I wonder if this says something about her japanese skills.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>


Lacks Infinite , unless they're not considered rookies anymore



> I became impressed with their vocal ability - more particularly, at the lead vocalist's quadruple note in the song. It's almost like, "Hey IU, I can do it too!" I've also seen these girls live, and they're no joke. They definitely pack vocal talent.



Damn right , Eunji is amazing 

That's quite ...freaky


NudeShroom said:


> edit:



Wait when did they change from Eunjung?  As much as I love Hyomin I feel Soyeon should be the leader as she's like the mother figure/mature one out of the group .


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

Taeyeon has headaches?


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 14, 2011)

I wanna go


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2011)

FLAWLESS! FLAWLESS! FLAWLESS GODESSES . I'm happy to see Hyosung with dat hair again and is there any hair colour that doesn't suit Ji-Eun?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUzoDyeiqVQ&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 14, 2011)

Zinger's hair with the braids is so pretty 

And Hyosung's purple hair is my favourite 

Secret are just amazing *totally not being bias to favourite girl group*


----------



## Spica (Jun 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> FLAWLESS! FLAWLESS! FLAWLESS GODESSES . I'm happy to see Hyosung with dat hair again and is there any hair colour that doesn't suit Ji-Eun?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUzoDyeiqVQ&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]



Sunwha's seeeeeecret is so... strange xD It's so out of place.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2011)

Fucking why so many dislikes for Secret?  Did something go down where some fangirls thought one of them was fucking their oppas? 

/currently super annoyed by haters

Either way it was alright.  I liked the Korean MV better, and I think they went slightly too dark with Hyosungs color this time.  Either way it will lighten and look amazing like last time.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally RM


----------



## JJ (Jun 14, 2011)

I knew it was Hong Ki before I even looked at the article. That is one of the oddest manicures I have ever seen. 



T.O.P said:


> I wanna go




I'm not a huge fan yet I would want to go too. What a line up. 




> lacks Infinite , unless they're not considered rookies anymore



Infinite is taking over Sesame Player from MBLAQ. Although Lee Joon cracked me up so that will be missed (yeah watched a few during work slow periods).


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2011)

Curtis told me that Infinite are hilarious, so you'll probably still like it. :3

I've only really seen clips with them, but they give off a pretty good vibe imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2011)

> Finally RM



Thank god, I was really missing it.

Infinite are pretty funny but let's hope they don't concentrate on L, because the boy is a black hole. Seungyeol, Dongwoo and Woohyun are the funniest ones in the group.

Secret MV was okay, but I was just glad to see those legs again, and that ourple hair

Half way through I started saying "oh my Mazik", then I realised it's the wrong song


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2011)

How does Immortal song work?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2011)

You sing and you become Immortal. I think they sing once, people vote who was decent and then they do some competition. Idk how it works tbh, it's all abit confusing.


Lame that they finished a full album promo in three weeks, I really like their lives:/


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4tyN-EFw7Q[/YOUTUBE]
Looks fun, the choreo looks simple I guessXD


Lol the Ho and Kwon came top, people be trolling.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 15, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> /sees an article on akp on a group called boyfriend, which has twin brothers
> 
> "interesting"
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I did too.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You sing and you become Immortal






Deputy Myself said:


> first part is everyone sings a song they picked themselves with a certain theme, audience votes on which one they think was best, giving a sort of ranking
> 
> then in the second part they get assigned a song, and they use a method of elimination to declare a final winner
> 
> ...



Ah weird setup but Hyorin has been pwning


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> first part is everyone sings a song they picked themselves with a certain theme, audience votes on which one they think was best, giving a sort of ranking
> 
> then in the second part they get assigned a song, and they use a method of elimination to declare a final winner



Mostly right except that it's the singers competing that vote for the first round, audience only decides for the tournament.

@Hust Infinite just had their one year anniversary slightly under a week ago <3 proud of them.

I was surprised Seohyun wasn't picked for that idol thing lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Jun 15, 2011)

^ WTF, really? I thought she would choose the actress-route only D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2011)

it's probably Pledis trying to make as much money as possible cause the latest AS comeback really didn't do as well as their previous comebacks (BoY/Bang! were much more successful). OC were much more successful this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

Those twins have creepy killer eyes.

Wtf Uee can't sing, but since Gahee didn't do that well they're going the popularity route rather than talent.



> it's probably Pledis trying to make as much money as possible cause the latest AS comeback really didn't do as well as their previous comebacks (BoY/Bang! were much more successful). OC were much more successful this year.



OC kicked ass this year, they were topping Melon. AS did badly because the single was really mediocre, they need to go back to what they're good at, which is Because of You type of song.


----------



## Spica (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to watch it.  Even though her voice isn't that great, I hope she'll improve thanks to this musical. Ave Maria and its high notes demands it. I grudgingly enjoyed the movie-version but hated the _message_ it delivered.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4p5VOpyhJ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Beat doesnt' sound great but it's already better than I'll be back. I wonder what Hottest will say after dissing BB for their electro music?

Ignore this part because this relates to my indie music interests but Huckleberry Finn, Chang Kiha, Ukulele Picnic, Siwa, Dear Cloud and Taru releasing albums soon, finally some decent Korean indie music


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh 2pm. 

I wish they would actually go back to trying rather than going the douche route and flashing their abs. :/

Though I got to admit, I like the camera angles.  At least they're not creepily staring at the camera. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

I really hope they don't show their abs, it's just really too much now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2011)

it is.

first time it was like "WOOP WOOP AWWWWWWW YEAH"

then it was like "LOL they did it again! talk about fanservice. xD"

then it kept going and was eventually like... it's not as fun anymore.

I would rather hear them sing like improved badasses and dance like pros rather than being flashy douches.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 15, 2011)

Go Go Summer!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-BsDMuRjxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

Replaying forever.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4p5VOpyhJ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Beat doesnt' sound great but it's already better than I'll be back. I wonder what Hottest will say after dissing BB for their electro music?
> 
> Ignore this part because this relates to my indie music interests but Huckleberry Finn, Chang Kiha, Ukulele Picnic, Siwa, Dear Cloud and Taru releasing albums soon, finally some decent Korean indie music


I don't really like it Much, I'll guess I'll have to hear the whole thing when it's released to make a final judgement.

Taru new Album?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2011)

That pizza ordering is badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

That's an interesting order

I love the part where they're screaming "Ikuuu". All the guys will get that:ho


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 15, 2011)

omg school just ended today 

Though everybody's watching hockey so I have no one to celebrate it with


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2011)

omg yay noda 

Are you a senior or junior next year?


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a um.... I'm graduating next year so a senior?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

Now you don't have to feel guilty about watching Kpop stuff since it's holidays. Is Summer in Canada any good?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2011)

Omg you're graduating.  

Cherish this last summer. 

aka find a way to Henry's house in canada and stake out there for a bit


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Cara you missing your High School years?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2011)

Kinda.  working sucks.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2011)

, .

glad the boy finally does some music stuff outside 2am since all the other members did some solo stuff already.

Have fun Noda!!! I only have a two week break =/


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Now you don't have to feel guilty about watching Kpop stuff since it's holidays. Is Summer in Canada any good?



It's not bad, just kinda boring tbh. I actually have summer school so looks like I still have to work hard since I might use it for my university applications. And I'm having my first summer job 

@Nudey: omg I've actually seen pictures of Henry's (parent's) place, it's huge. If I tried to do that, I'll probably be attacked by guard dogs 

@RA: really? Is that how things work in Singapore?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 15, 2011)

I watched Dalmation's manager goes on strike, I thought they were joking about the Sora Aoi thing , bunch of nutcases 

They have infinite potential ugh can't belive Dayday used to teach Ji-Eun

Hols for me in a week too , PARTAY PARTAY  

Damn that pizza ordering video  , that girl has good vocals


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2011)

@Noda we have longer holidays at the end of the year but I entered a polytechnic so it's different from the holidays of the Junior Colleges/Secondary-Primary Schools etc.

@Hust he taught Ji Eun? Daaamn, any links to when he said that?

watched IS2, barely any interaction between Hyorin & Jieun even though they were supposed to debut together =/ I was shocked they voted Changmin 5th out of the 6 of them and that Jonghyun actually got 1st. I thought Yesung, Changmin and Hyorin would be the top 3. Hopefully Jieun manages to show off her talent in the tournament round ep.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> @Hust he taught Ji Eun? Daaamn, any links to when he said that?





> Day Day has had previous experience being a rap trainer in JYP Entertainment as well as other companies



Around the 6:30 mark

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NdgNykYMF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember the Aoi Sora thing, they were such idiots with the Dalmatian boards and running around. I lolled harder at the otakus gathering at the airport for her

Jonghyun won? Eh? Yesung and Hyorin were better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I remember the Aoi Sora thing, they were such idiots with the Dalmatian boards and running around. I lolled harder at the otakus gathering at the airport for her
> 
> Jonghyun won? Eh? Yesung and Hyorin were better.



yeah only for the first round tho, the tournament stage's results will only be revealed this week.

Time to watch Running Man <3

, glad her drama's finally been picked up.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdcd48abPUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

I want. Now. 

Edit:


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 16, 2011)

Update on Daesung

Daesung Accident: Motorcyclist was Drunk, No Hit and Run Involved

Read more:


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

, I thought it was New news, to find out I've already read it a couple days ago was disappointing.

Thank you for posting Kagawa :33


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 16, 2011)

, your location. 

Going to be interesting to see what the future holds with daesung, he use to always act goofy and smile.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

What Never hear of ToDae? 

Mm, Me too. I hope he'll eventually get back to normal, but this must have destroyed him emotionally.




So much want.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

The second I heard them delay the news I could kinda tell the guy probably died due to the accident with Daesung's car

I really hope he can get over this, Poor Dae.

Long ballad but it's Taru and she has such unique voice:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKCmoGMV_UY&feature=watch_response_rev[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2011)

They should cut down the numbers even more IMO , there's like 15 year gap between Lizzy and Kahi , way too much .


----------



## Alien (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone recommend me some more J-POP cause i'll start to get sick of MiChi if i keep listening to her all day every day


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2011)

^ Arashi , Perfume and Akb48 I guess


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Someone recommend me some more J-POP cause i'll start to get sick of MiChi if i keep listening to her all day every day



Um. 

Morning Musume
FLOW 
Gazette
Nico touches the walls
Gackt
SID
Maximum the Hormone, well they're more like a Metal band but eh
Scandel
Yui

Off the the top of my head, I would have told you more but I lost all my music earlier today.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 16, 2011)

no  bekah~~~
well hope she will be a great designer!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm gonna miss Bekah T_T

that's half the swag of the group


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

I loved Bekah, if Jungah or Gahee graduate too then AS are done for.



> Someone recommend me some more J-POP cause i'll start to get sick of MiChi if i keep listening to her all day every day



Well I'll stick to solely Jpop so here's a list and albums:

Namie Amuro:

Best Fiction
Past<Future
Play

Genki Rockets~ Heavenly Star (awesome shit)

Perfume~ Triangle (if you like this then listen to Game aswell)

Utada Hikaru~ Ultra Blue

Ikimono Gakari~ Best Selection

M-flo~ Astromantic


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

In b4 Hust goes crazy for HyunYoung.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2011)

omg.

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

the first news I saw when I woke up was the Bekah news.

nooooooooooo omg.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

I really don't want Nana to rap.

RA I have a question for you. It's probably from reading all those KPS but do you ever have issues with Kpop? Like being made fun of because of it or having issues with friends over it? I don't really know many people who listen to it, same goes for alot of us, you're probably the only one who's really surrounded with it and not Korean. I imagine not everyone in Singapore is happy about the Hallyu wave.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really don't want Nana to rap.



idk it's either her or Kahi taking over Bekah's raps for Jap Bang unless they already filmed it.



> RA I have a question for you. It's probably from reading all those KPS but do you ever have issues with Kpop? Like being made fun of because of it or having issues with friends over it? I don't really know many people who listen to it, same goes for alot of us, you're probably the only one who's really surrounded with it and not Korean. I imagine not everyone in Singapore is happy about the Hallyu wave.



actually I don't really have that problem. I have a lot of friends who aren't into K-Pop so I respect that and don't mention K-Pop around them. Of course there's some harmless poking fun but it's nothing really serious till the stage of bullying. There's also friends who are into K-Pop. It's like for every few people you meet who dislike/don't care for K-Pop, you'll meet a few people who are into K-Pop.

Never had issues with it before, guess I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 16, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEKAAAAAAAAAAHHH ;A;

Does anyone know when her official graduation date is


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> In b4 Hust goes crazy for HyunYoung.



She's amazing but i'm not digging the hair so much , hope it's different in the MV


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

^
What is this I don't even?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2011)

Kpop secrets is the best source of entertainment


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

So is FuckyeahkpopMacros 
----


OMG!
I want this So much, why must only 100 copies be available?
Someone better scan them


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2011)

A 15 year old girl enjoys fisting? Wtf, not judging but that's kinda screwed up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGFQuBPzffY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Khuntoria fans get all the fun. Vic looks smoking.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

KARA LG pic r just <3


----------



## JJ (Jun 17, 2011)

This is probably an odd question, but why are groups lately cutting short their activities in Korea and going to Japan? It seems to be a trend lately.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

holy smoke...GORJESS


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 17, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> This is probably an odd question, but why are groups lately cutting short their activities in Korea and going to Japan? It seems to be a trend lately.



To make more Money Since apparently they don't make enough in Korea.

I'm kind of disappointed in this. I don't like hearing a band I like in korean to sing Japanese, they sound weird .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

Hot Summer Ah Hot Hot Summer!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-rftpZ7kCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBTiCaLTq9E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

will wait for Inki to  download the perf xD Hot Summer time!!


and HARA's punch!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2011)

Wouter stans like every new boygroup  , you should really check out Infinite and Dalmatian since you haven't said anything about them

Also when the hell is Kibum coming back officially??

Looking through my cp Eno has repped me with Sooyoung , Hyunyoung , Vic , Hyosung , Gyuri and more , I feel like such a slut since I ever only rep him with Gyul


----------



## Chloe (Jun 17, 2011)

I just saw the Rainbow comeback thing.
Not really digging their hair 
Especially HyunYoung which sucks because she's my bias


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2011)

SloClo said:


> Not really digging their hair
> Especially HyunYoung which sucks because she's my bias



 x 100 

22 times out of 25 or so Cara has repped me was for about some Seohyun related post , twice for some mafia game and 1 random happy halloween 

Such obsessed fangirl


----------



## koguryo (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Y_d4ROQv0[/YOUTUBE]

I was hanging out in our club room with 3 of my seniors when one girl grabbed her pink guitar to practice and another girl started to sing the song from that cf.  It was kinda weird seeing the one with the pink guitar cuz I haven't seen her out of dance wardrobe, which was for Dr. Feel Good.  She's actually very cute


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 17, 2011)

RM .... running out of good ideas . The music thing was way to long and not that funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2011)

^^They have good ideas, they just go with the poor ones.



> Such obsessed fangirl



Oh no the secret to getting ultra reps from Nude has been revealed, we must protect the secrets Hust. For some reason I remember everyone's biases so I know what to rep with

Block B if you're gonna pronounce Halo as "Hallo", then call your song Hallo.

And I don't like the song but F(x) get the best concepts in SM, SNSD get so boring ones in comparison

Edit:
Don't know how true it is but people are claiming Pledis let Bekah go so they can add a Japanese member to the group.


----------



## Alien (Jun 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Arashi , Perfume and Akb48 I guess





T.O.P said:


> Um.
> 
> Morning Musume
> FLOW
> ...





Ennoea said:


> I loved Bekah, if Jungah or Gahee graduate too then AS are done for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mates


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2011)

I lol how the last 1/4 of my rep is all Kpop idols and porn


----------



## rice (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xe0JqSFF-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2011)

Secret of the day


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2011)

"Idol from Mars" ranking.  Basically "4-D" or weird idols.


20. Eric [Shinhwa] - ???
19. Minah [Girl's Day] - ???
18. Onew [SHINee] - talks in a funny way, does stupid shit sometimes.
17. Kahi [After School] - sleeps at strange times
16. Seungri [Big Bang] - hyung whore
15. Sunhwa [SECRET] - acts stupid
14. Jo Kwon [2AM] - dances funny 
13. Sulli [f(x)] - ???
12. Jessica [SNSD] - sleeps a lot, blank face
11. Park Bom [2NE1] - posts the funniest stuff online
10. Siwon [Super Junior] - hand gestures.
9. Kwanghee [ZE:A] - likes being plastic
8. Victoria [f(x)] - truly an alien species
7. Taecyeon [2PM] - ???
6. Tiffany [SNSD] - ???
5. Changmin [TVXQ] - ???
4. Gyuri [KARA] - outwardly egotistical
3. Mir [MBLAQ] - grew up on a farm
2. Kim Hyun Joong [SS501] - ???
1. Heechul [Super Junior] - cross dresses, is generally more awesome than all other kpop males.

Horrible list. Mostly because it lacks Seohyun.

I put the reasons why I believe they're on there, but most of them aren't that good. >_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 17, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> RM .... running out of good ideas . The music thing was way to long and not that funny.



For that ep they didn't have much catching footage cause apparently 2PM captured everyone under 10mins.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> "Idol from Mars" ranking.  Basically "4-D" or weird idols.
> 
> 
> 20. Eric [Shinhwa] - ???
> ...


 

hallo mah Jess..lets to it together!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2011)

You heard that Jess, Ichi wants to get freaky with you.



> Kahi [After School] - sleeps at strange times



Because even warriors princesses get tired, she's pretty normal.



> Seungri [Big Bang] - hyung whore



If anyone from BB it would be TOP, not him. He's silly but Mars is other wordly, Seungri ain't it.



> Sunhwa [SECRET] - acts stupid



If people from Mars are airheads then sure.



> Sulli [f(x)] - ???
> Siwon [Super Junior]
> Victoria [f(x)]
> Taecyeon [2PM]
> ...



Basically reads like another popularity poll. Vic is alittle weird, but not sure she's 4d.

List lacks Hyomin, Seobb, Jaejoong and Hyseung.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

and i thought Hyo and Yuri are the top 2 with 4D personality in SNSD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2011)

Yuri over Seobb? Nah.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2011)

I know I'm weird.  Which is why I totally love Seohyun.

But my god, this girl ate a clove of GARLIC.

AND

DIDN'T EVEN CARE IT WAS THERE.

*RAW GARLIC!*


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2011)

Gyuri shouldn't be there , she only does it to be funny like she said herself . 

Seungri over TOP and G-d?? lol . I'll just leave this here..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yuri over Seobb? Nah.



idk..it was on the Win Win show


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> "Idol from Mars" ranking.  Basically "4-D" or weird idols.
> 
> 
> 20. Eric [Shinhwa] - ???
> ...


How could they miss SunMi from Wonder Girls?! I always find her amusing with her 4Dness! ;-;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

ol Nami Tamaki is even a huge KPOP fan... Nami went to SNSD's concert in Japan...EPIC!! ♥ 
she even watch MCD, MB, MC and Inki xD sweet


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

lol this is also the song that HARA sang for her audition!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0N4HN6Tr8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 18, 2011)

I just watched hyorin on that what'sitcalled show, got chills man D:


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

Hyorin is pretty incredible. JYP I'm disappoint son.

I knew you'd like it Wouter.

Watched Immortal Song. Hyorin should have won honestly but Yesung was pretty good too.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Thanks mates


No problem.




Hustler said:


> Gyuri shouldn't be there , she only does it to be funny like she said herself .
> 
> Seungri over TOP and G-d?? lol . I'll just leave this here..


I Posted a link to this earlier.
Have you seen the Bigger HD versions?


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hnng.

Also:
*Spoiler*: __ 







Adorable!
GD?s sign: ?I?m?The Worst?
Dara?s sign: ?I?m The Very Best?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally catching up on RM, I'm like 5 episodes behind.  

Currently watching the second part of DaeYong episodes

Dumb and Dumber vs. Jihyo and the commander, it's like they're destined to fail 

Gwang Soo is an idiot, banging the beans because he's too lazy to go to the store.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

The DaeYong ep was funny but the one after that is hilarious.

Watching RM excited<3

....oh 2PM is in it

If Taecyeon ran at me like that, there would be a paddle waiting to meet his face round the corner


----------



## JJ (Jun 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> "Idol from Mars" ranking.  Basically "4-D" or weird idols.
> 
> 
> 20. Eric [Shinhwa] - ???
> ...



What the hell? I don't know much about idols, but after seeing MBLAQ on Sesame Player why isn't Lee Joon on there? Mir was barely on the show. Lists don't make sense sometimes.



(Lee Joon and Kwanghee)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

Best not to take Idol lists seriously, they always boil down to popularity polls.


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)

IU comeback in september


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

I think SNSD and Kara are suppoused to comeback Sept aswell. I'm guessing a few idols will be changing comeback dates.

The hide/seek is kinda lame, 2PM seem to be overly lucky, should have been the other way round. And the members are giving up way too easily, it's like they're not bothered.


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah i can't see fodder like SNSD and Kara going up against the princess of KPOP


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

IU will probably win charts if she promotes the same time as them both, but I have a feeling they'll avoid her. Haven't seen her too much these days in the news, are the hooker days behind her?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The hide/seek is kinda lame, 2PM seem to be overly lucky, should have been the other way round. And the members are giving up way too easily, it's like they're not bothered.



This! Jihyo and Joonki were pretty good but the rest didn't even bother .


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)

IU has been pretty busy training for Kiss and Cry lately. She had her first fan-meeting today though and her duet with Yuna for Kiss and Cry will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

The way Yuna looks at IU (and basically all females on K&C), it's like watching a fat man on a diet sitting in Mcdonalds looking at fries. She wants them bad.


Put that hat on anything and all of a sudden +10 points in sexiness, same with Vic in Hot Summer.

And a note to RM writers, Orgels aren't from the Middle Ages.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

Nikori~~~ <3


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha, the dance in Hot Summer is retarded


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Haha, the dance in Hot Summer is retarded



Yes it's very retarded

Khuntoria to have a wedding shoot . Victoria in a wedding dress = do want , Khun next to her = NO THANKS!


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrex said:


> IU comeback in september



Thank you!:33

I've been listening to her and F.T island a lot these days.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

It's abit weird. Like they're trying to get a dog off their legs.


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent, T.O.P

Secret's latest song + MV (Starlight Moonlight) feels so..... forced. Like they tried too hard to be super kawaii and shit. 

I liked the concept originally but i hope they go for something edgier next time.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's abit weird. Like they're try to get a dog*poo* off their legs.



Fixed            .


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

Dog poo?

Secret are good an all with that but c'mon give me some leg action like Madonna.


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Excellent, T.O.P
> 
> Secret's latest song + MV (Starlight Moonlight) feels so..... forced. Like they tried too hard to be super kawaii and shit.
> 
> I liked the concept originally but i hope they go for something edgier next time.



note - the vid is still very fapwatchable when muted of course


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2011)

So we're gonna be preparing for our yearly performance soon.  The 13th line gets a girls stage and a guys stage, maybe a mixed stage.  Usually people do gayos(k-pop.)  Are there any good dances from this year that you guys can think of for guys?  Honestly everything's been shit in terms of dancing this year except BTD which was already done by my seniors.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

fancam yeah?


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

^Is that the girl from Girl's Day?



> Are there any good dances from this year that you guys can think of for guys?



Fiction
Keep Your Head Down
Stupid Liar (not popular though)

Can't think any other one right now, maybe someone else can.

Damn Sunggyu has a nice tone.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

@Enn..yes its Yura!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 18, 2011)

MBLAQ's Cry was a pretty cool dance.  But I don't think theres that many performances to find out the full one and a lot of it based itself around someone singing, so it might not transfer to just dancing that well...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Masa Kpop 2011 Pt 1 mix:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiTxUhvxUIw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Are there any good dances from this year that you guys can think of for guys?



Abandoned      ?

Eno: Damn that's sick


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2011)

I would ask to do Abandoned but there's at least 15 of us and I think we all have to do the stage together so I think Keep Your Head Down might be the best choice.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Masa Kpop 2011 Pt 1 mix:
> [YOUTUBE]*masamix*[/YOUTUBE]



Man I'm behind.  I only recognized 70% of this. 



Good luck Kog, KYHD is a lot to put together D:


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

KYHD is probably the best out of the lot, but there are so many changes through out the song it's gonna be hard. They don't really repeat many of the moves either, tho I guess you guys will do a simpler ver of it.

I forgot VIP and What Can I do, both decent too.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 19, 2011)

lulz I already have so many remixes of till the world ends, I swear half my ipod's gonna be till the world ends instrumentals


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

I sort of wanted him to use Judas or Edge of Glory as an instrumental. Any other decent ones of TTWE? I've heard the one with Nicki Minaj and Kesha.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Masa Kpop 2011 Pt 1 mix:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiTxUhvxUIw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



damn that was nice.

my favorite was still the Shy Boy/Keep Your Head Down one, that was reaaaaaaally good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

> AS Originals



Wtf is Nana doing there in the first place and where's Jooyeon? If it's true that Avex let Pledis get rid of Bekah then they suck:/

Jungah was suppoused to be one of the lead vocalists aswell, that went out of the window early on.

I like AS but original was better:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ySAtg4CHLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf is Nana doing there in the first place and where's Jooyeon? If it's true that Avex let Pledis get rid of Bekah then they suck:/



the pic is from the Play Ur Love mv which Jooyeon isn't in but Joo's in the subgroup. Raina's in the subgroup too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

> Raina's in the subgroup too.



She needs to rest her voice tbh, let Jungah take the lead for once Pledis.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 19, 2011)

LEDapple signed CD giveaway

ooooh


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

I like those guys, dk why people claimed they plagarised LOVE when they used the same composer.



> 186 cm



Yeah sure just like GD and Taeyang are suppoused to be 5"11.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 19, 2011)

c'mon SME...once again xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She needs to rest her voice tbh, let Jungah take the lead for once Pledis.



ia =/

tbh I think this subgroup ain't gonna do as well as OC.

and what was the point of adding Yiyoung when she was gonna be given nothing to do. Her talents are being wasted in AS.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

Wait Uee with a solo? Nana as the rapper? Raina as part of the originals?? lol Pledis 

RA : Where's that Ji-Eun gif from?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)

@Hust it's from the I Want You Back MV, it's the really short mini movie part before the song starts playing.

Khuntoria's gonna end soon tbh, they're so boring on the show + with the addition of a 4th couple and the wedding shoot, it's pretty much spelling the end for the couple.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> @Hust it's from the I Want You Back MV, it's the really short mini movie part before the song starts playing.
> 
> Khuntoria's gonna end soon tbh, they're so boring on the show + with the addition of a 4th couple and the wedding shoot, it's pretty much spelling the end for the couple.



Oh really?? I love that song yet i've never noticed hmm , cheers 

Yeh hopefully but i'm surprised they're not going for idol couples anymore


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)

watching IS2 rn, I liked Jieun's perf but she can do a lot better than what she performed so far on the show. Hopefully she'll be able to showcase it in the next ep.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Well digitally Secret are killing them so not too surprised, but I pretty much expected KHJ to win with his album sales. Congrats to them.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn they cut the running man trailer short on that video


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

Not bad but they all sound the same . They're up against 2ne1 uh , my body is ready ..

Lol at Hottest's claiming it to be the album of the year . Did everyone forget about Beast?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

lol VIPs attacking Hands up.

They're saying it sounds like High High

Hands up is not too bad.  but theres something about it that's really bugging me. o_<


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

> Lol at Hottest's claiming it to be the album of the year . Did everyone forget about Beast?



They said that about the last album too, and that album was a borefest.



> Hands up is not too bad. but theres something about it that's really bugging me. o_<



Same repetitive beat and them saying "Put your hands up" for two minutes of the song. Kinda average, the rap was probably the best part of the song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

I kinda like Hot on 2pm's album.  Other than that I skipped everything else after 20 second previews.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

If they arranged Electricity a little differently and went slightly more hardcore with the bass it would have been good.



> lol VIPs attacking Hands up.
> 
> They're saying it sounds like High High



I think they're gonna have a field day esp after Hottest claimed Electro was old and crap.

The songs don't sound too bad but the vocals are just talking rather than singing, kinda ruin the songs.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> lol VIPs attacking Hands up.
> 
> They're saying it sounds like High High
> 
> Hands up is not too bad.  but theres something about it that's really bugging me. o_<



Sounds nothing like High. 

Same here, I think it's the fact that the lyrics don't match the beat of the song.


Edit: just saw the FT inkigayo perfom.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

oh kpop fans

we all just have one thing we need to know

whoevers on top is going to dictate style

and BB is on top of the guys


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

They're gona have a field day with VIP's and Black Jacks , 2 of the elitest fandoms .

Chansung singing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Same repetitive beat and them saying "Put your hands up" for two minutes of the song. Kinda average, the rap was probably the best part of the song.




Yep definitely this.  it's better than their other title tracks at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Overall it's alot more solid than probably all their other albums but still nothing really grabbed me (the beats are kinda dull) except for one ballad. Hot sounds alot like another song, can't just figure out which it is. 

2NE1:




> Yep definitely this. it's better than their other title tracks at least.



A&A>>>>>>>This>>>>>>>>Without U>>>>>>Trainwreck>>>>I'll be Back


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

If only JYP could see our most played. 

I still listen to A&A and I Hate You pretty much every day. 

Past those I haven't listened to shit except for maybe Heartbeat performances and when those were done I listened to it's chipmunk version. 


*Spoiler*: _since some may not know it..._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g0EUsY2VJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Tired of waiting was probably Again and Again level but the autotune kind of killed it. Lol the chipmunk version is back, "blahblahblah woooaaah wooah"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

haha I liked Tired of waiting, I had it on my ipod for a bit.

i could care less about the autotune almost, since most of them were autotuned for their first songs.  

if anything chansung killed it   not even autotune can save him


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> If only JYP could see our most played.
> 
> I still listen to A&A and I Hate You pretty much every day.
> 
> ...


Shinee Ayo is my most played, I have to be disappointed in myself 


Chipmunk version?
It sounds Kinda cool.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Shinee Ayo is my most played, I have to be disappointed in myself
> 
> 
> Chipmunk version?
> It sounds Kinda cool.



haha

Ayo is a good song, don't be ashamed 

I like it too, it comes up on Pandora a lot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Chansung should stick to trying to rapping. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Everyone wants her now.

Ayo is a decent song. Mine keep changing but most played right now is Lonely, before that it was BB's Tonight and CNB's Love Girl.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

Everyone except Leeteuk but yeh dang she's getting hotter or it's just a hot shoot . 

Someone help me figure this out , she looks like a mix of Suzy and someone else? who?? Min?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

Either that is an excellent angle or Jo Kwon is bulking like fuck. >_>

Whose the chick?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Whose the chick?



T-ae from Rania


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2011)

ohhh that one girl from hype nation


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

> Someone help me figure this out , she looks like a mix of Suzy and someone else? who?? Min?



She looks like a mix of hotness, sexy-ness and Eno's future wife.



> Either that is an excellent angle or Jo Kwon is bulking like fuck. >_>



All of Oneday are tying to out muscle each other recently.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

Yup yup with Jay

 Why do majority of the fans feel the need to hardcore stan every short , blonde haired idol . First Amber now Di smh . 

Eno : Stick to Gyuri biatch


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can download a big file of kpop songs like top 50 songs of a year ? All separate files, not merged in to one 30 minute song


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Short blonde hair kinda makes them look androgynous so girls eat that up, but Di

Eno's future wives club (or referred to as Wonderland):
Gyuri
T-ae
Krystal


Other spaces empty for now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

> Top 10 albums of 2011:
> 
> 1.	DBSK: Keep Your Head Down 236,669
> 2.	Big Bang: 4th Mini Album 138,975 (or) 139,104
> ...





> Does anyone know where i can download a big file of kpop songs like top 50 songs of a year ? All separate files, not merged in to one 30 minute song



If you want I can gather all the top hits of the year according to Gaon and upload it in one big file.

You have to call dibs Hust otherwise it's free reign. Fine T-ae you're out, Krystal, welcome to your wonderland:ho


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 19, 2011)

I wouldn't want you to go through that trouble, i'll download the albums above


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Meh I'll do it anyway, just incase someone else wants it too. Piracy ftw:33


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Ihoneyjoo is a good site
Can't post links? 



NudeShroom said:


> haha
> 
> Ayo is a good song, don't be ashamed
> 
> I like it too, it comes up on Pandora a lot.



But I claim to be a VIP 

A yo or the chipmunk version?


----------



## Alien (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Meh I'll do it anyway, just incase someone else wants it too. Piracy ftw:33



I would like that yeah


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

Wrex said:


> I would like that yeah



x                      2

Add some J-pop too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2011)

Gaon counts international album sales but I'm glad some groups are selling more than expected <3 Hanteo shows only Korean sales so we'll be able to see which groups are truly popular.

AS' sales are disappointing though.

lol Hands Up. it's kinda lulzy but it's no where as bad as Without U or I'll Be Back.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXbYlV9l1C4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice teaser, guns are abit much tho.

Greatest rendition of Genie's dance ever:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr-5hNxLlF0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 20, 2011)

More Dazed and confused pictures :WOW


GD is really into it, while everyone but Taeyang is pimping it


----------



## rice (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLWRGh46YaM&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

OMG OMG HORSESHIT OMG OMG ITS GUMMEH!!!!!  OMG OMG HORSESHIT THATS IN A WEEK!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)

Ji Eun leaving IS2 and Jiyoon joining it , I swear the show is a complete mess


----------



## rice (Jun 20, 2011)

thumbs down on YG for remaking a song  I am disappoint  hope it's good enough to make up for it  but honestly YG  Gummy deserves more than a remake of her song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Ji Eun leaving IS2 and Jiyoon joining it , I swear the show is a complete mess



Jieun's coming back to the show in september once Japanese promos are over.

I like that it changes people though because I'd be bored to see the same cast every week


----------



## koguryo (Jun 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: _since some may not know it..._
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g0EUsY2VJU[/YOUTUBE]





We perform in front of our seniors tomorrow.  We practiced for like 3 hours today and we have more practice tomorrow before the performance.  I'll put a video link up from my facebook once I get the chance to upload.  It's not k-pop but Koreans do appear so....


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)

lol shawols are rejoicing right now, #getwellsoonjjong is trending on twitter lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet Jonghyun will become the most popular member of Shinee again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

The rap was out of place but otherwise she sounds like a mix of IU and Yozoh, which is the best compliment I could ever give to forever same expression Uee. I really like it. 

So I did the top 2011 Kpop songs, it's a big ass file though (uploading right now). The songs are a mix of top sellers+music show winners+popular kpop songs (Teen Top and Bilasa included).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huKPumrHkxM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
Kedollarha


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay Boys and girls Kpop 2011 top hits is out now. Pm me if you want a huge ass MU link

I'd post it here but Cara would be forced to spank me or something

It's missing 2PM and F(x) repackage however so yeah it's already out of date and it's only been a day>_>

Nvm super add on with F(x) and 2Pm folder made


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 20, 2011)

Reported to the cyber police


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huKPumrHkxM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> Kedollarha



Lol, they just stole probably the best joke from season two of glee.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

*Sings~ Sunglass*

My english is as good as Krystals


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol I thought they said Sunglass in korean or something

some of the comments say thats how they put it in korean, but they don't seem sure. 

edit: need to start deleting running man episodes, they're taking up a lot of space 

So far the only one I'm sure I'm gonna keep is 13.  I also want to keep the christmas one with Siwon.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)

The annoying Jongkey tards are out again


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't believe they call themselves fans and want him to stay single and miserable.

Invasion of the body snatchers begins with Kpop idols


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Okay Boys and girls Kpop 2011 top hits is out now. Pm me if you want a huge ass MU link
> 
> I'd post it here but Cara would be forced to spank me or something
> 
> ...



what's the list of songs? =O


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can't believe they call themselves fans and want him to stay single and miserable.
> 
> Invasion of the body snatchers begins with Kpop idols





PM me the link


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

> what's the list of songs?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kim Bumsoo - Please
CNBLUE - Intuition
f(x) - Pinocchio
K.will -My heart Beating
Park Bom - Don’t Cry
Girls Day - Twinkle Twinkle
4minute - Mirror Mirror
2NE1 - Lonley
Big Bang - Love Song
Wheesung - Heart Aching Story feat. Junhyung
4minute - Heart to Heart
orange caramel - bangkok city
Song ji eun - Going crazy feat.Bang Yong Kook
Sistar 19 - Ma Boy
Rainbow - To Me
Yangpa - It hurts
Kim tae woo - Echo
Afterschool - Shampoo
Baek ji young- Average
CNBLUE - Love Girl
Beast - Fiction
Lim Jung hee - Golden Lady feat.Hyun ah
Bing Bang - Stupid Liar
UV - ITAEWON Freedom (with JYP)
Beast - On Rainy days
Big Bang - Tonight
Lee Hyun - You Are The Best Of My Life
IU - Story Only I didn’t know
Big Bang - Cafe
Lee so ra - The Wind is blowing 
Secret- Shy Boy
Gahee- Comeback Bad Person
Bilasa- Ok
DBSK- Keep Your Head Down
Untouchable- You You
Teen Top- Supa Love
IU- Someday
A Pink- I don't Know
Yonghwa- Banmal Song
Block B- It was suppoused to be Freeze but it's some other song.
G.NA- Black and White
Jaebum- Abandoned
Mighty Mouth- Tok Tok
Rania- Dr Feel Good
Seungri- What can I do?
Hyun Bin- That Man
Yim Jae Bum- For You
FTIsland- Hello Heloo
F(x)- Hot Summer
Infinite- BTD & Nothing's Over
10CM- Americano
2PM- Hands Up
Secret- Starlight Moonlight




Sent Hust. 

That kid is creepy as hell


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Eno , appreciate it

The more I look , the creepier he gets . It's the twin kid from Boyfriend right?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)

damn, I'd want the link if I didn't already have over 30+ songs on that list.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep dead fish eyes Twins from Boyfriend.



If you want specific songs it won't be much of a hassle to put them in a folder and send them to you RA.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2011)

The heavy bass is hurting my damn ears

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obz3oDFBTYc&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds good, though doesn't sound very RnB like YG claimed.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yep dead fish eyes Twins from Boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want specific songs it won't be much of a hassle to put them in a folder and send them to you RA.



nah it's fine.

 that man is awesome but everyone is so gonna rush to that place now

.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgrB2KBZws4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Pretty much a low grade High High, the dance at the end with Wooyoung was good, the rest kind of posery and abit cringeworthy. But atleast they're not crying anymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)

some of the MV was filmed in Singapore so my friend practically forced me to watch it  BUT WHY IS CHANSUNG SINGING THE CHORUS GDI. he is like the worst singer in the group =/


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 20, 2011)

They Better stick to that plan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

> BUT WHY IS CHANSUNG SINGING THE CHORUS GDI. he is like the worst singer in the group =/



Same reason Sohee sings all the best parts in WG songs, JYP has it hard for people who can't sing.

BEG are finally back. Let's hope they stick with it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Same reason Sohee sings all the best parts in WG songs, JYP has it hard for people who can't sing.
> 
> BEG are finally back. Let's hope they stick with it.



Sohee adlibs in this song during Taecyeon's rap. or whatever you call it lol.

I'm annoyed that it changed from a full album to a mini but I hope this means they'll be doing constant promos and will release a full album after their mini.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't get the big deal tbh , the guy was drunk as fuck to crash into something .

At worst Daesung was probably 20 over the limit , slap him with a hefty fine ,take his drivers license and get it over and done with


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

woot Hot Summer MV 1080p is out xD


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 21, 2011)

I think They're dragging it out because he's in a popular group.
I dunno, Hustler, but I agree.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll leave this here.


----------



## JJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> nah it's fine.
> 
> that man is awesome but everyone is so gonna rush to that place now
> 
> .




I saw them on Golden Fishery or whatever with (CNBlue's) Yonghwa and Jonghyun. It just seemed obvious that they were going to do something sooner or later. 

Wish those episodes were subbed.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgrB2KBZws4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Entertaining MV. Reminds me a bit of 'High High' and 'Tonight' though.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I'm stiff, the guy in the black shirt with the hat


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't judge much having not really alot of talent in dance but I thought you were decent Kog. Tho were you about to fall over towards the end?

@Hust: I agree, the guy was drunk ffs, Daesung was speeding at most. It was a terrible accident, they need to end it.

Woori looks beautiful.

It looks like my dad's childhood photos...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2011)

You definitely did the best out of the guys, Kog. 

That part where they walk out from behind each other was a mindfuck.  I know it was effects but that was damn well done


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> .



Sounds Kind of like 1 leader station to me, not the beat but the way the words flow

[YOUTUBE]OmogZTTjBBY[/YOUTUBE]

I like it though, very much. Very promising.
It's on my itunes already 



Edit: Better video found


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a decent song, kind of slightly J rock.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2011)

well i like that it shows a better side of SM.

they seem supportive of their artists trying multiple genres


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

Jungmo is an incredible guitar player so I feel he's wasted in SM, but atleast SM are trying to give some projects now.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2011)

@Eno: Wasn't about to fall over, everyone was actually supposed to jump forward on their left foot and do what I did.

@Cara 

I can't sleep right now cuz of a mosquito


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

> I can't sleep right now cuz of a mosquito



Use a vacuum cleaner to suck it up, it's fun and solves the problem


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Use a vacuum cleaner to suck it up, it's fun and solves the problem



My apartment's big and it's 4am, that'd wake up everybody.  That and it only seems to appear whenever I lie down.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

Wait for it to appear, and use the ninja chop skills you must have learnt since you're in Asia to smack it to kingdom come.

SNSD popularity among the French fans:

Seobb is way down there. In b4 Cara spits fire.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2011)

I would, but I'll look at it on a more positive note and think that no French fan will sweep her off her feet.

However, Hyoyeon might have a sexy French husband that suddenly everyone is jelly over and Korea suddenly becomes big on her.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

Europeans tend to be quite tall so I want Taeng to get a 6"5 French husband, it'll be ultra amusing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2011)

Calling it a couple years in advanced, at least 4/9 of them will have foreign spouses.  2 Japanese, 1 European and 1 American.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Why don't people like Sunny as much as I do?


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 21, 2011)

Because Tiffany is better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

We all love Sunny so don't worry.

*Taeyeon*: 6"5 French bodybuilder with a big butt
*Yuri*: Kim Tae Woo
*Tiffany*: Kwon apparently
*Hyo*: Some French guy who loves him self some asian
*Sunny*: Will run off with Hyomin
*Jessica*: Will rule over her ice kingdom forever alone
*Sooyoung*: Japanese guy, probably alot older
*Yoona*: Will have the choice from millions of suitors, have a large harem and create her own playboy mansion
*Seohyun*: Kidnapped by some girl in Washington


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Screw you


----------



## Hustler (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

lmao @ random black dude scene


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9x0zzUj_YA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds hot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 21, 2011)

wow this week has been a great week for releases.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

yah for City Hunter OST...woot


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

There seems to be a war going on between F(x) stans, IU and Hottest on Melon, their real time rankings are really odd.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

I really really really want 2ne1 to decimate 2PM so all the hottests could just shut up but it's unlikely since 2PM fandom seems bigger


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

Nah 2NE1 will kill 2PM digitally. Imo IU and F(x) will probably beat them by the end of the week.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2011)

2PM has dropped digitally, they're barely beating Secret and 4MEN on Cyworld, those two have been going strong since the start of the month.

Yoochun has been dominating Cyworld since his OST came out.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nah 2NE1 will kill 2PM digitally. Imo IU and F(x) will probably beat them by the end of the week.





Rain's Angel said:


> 2PM has dropped digitally, they're barely beating Secret and 4MEN on Cyworld, those two have been going strong since the start of the month.



Really?? I thought they were going really well tbh , should have known better not to trust articles


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Really?? I thought they were going really well tbh , should have known better not to trust articles



The articles were right for the day of release (Monday). But with boy groups they tend to achieve an all kill on the first day of releasing the songs but drop down the charts within the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 22, 2011)

well if it happens it better not just be in Asia


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> The articles were right for the day of release (Monday). But with boy groups they tend to achieve an all kill on the first day of releasing the songs but drop down the charts within the next 2-3 days.


Ahh fair enough


T.O.P said:


> well if it happens it better not just be in Asia



Their "world tour" is couple of European countries , America and few Asian countries .

I'd def consider going if they come here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

City Hunter OST - Look Only At You by Park Gyuri
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P__T_4HBakM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jun 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUN4_n-CdPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## rice (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Ahh fair enough
> 
> 
> Their "world tour" is couple of European countries , America and few Asian countries .
> ...



whoever actually comes to the DC area first, I'll definitely go.  YG or SM.

JYP if it included J-tune and if Cube somehow went along, i have no idea how connected the companies are.

edit: also bought a 500gb portable external HD

time to go crazy with kpop, i have put off my collecting for too long


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

I've heard their might be a chance of CNBlue and YG coming to London, if they do I'll go there, forever alone but IDC



> Really?? I thought they were going really well tbh , should have known better not to trust articles



AKP are JYP biased since he's been known to be good to them. On Melon Beast with a 4 week old song are doing better than 2PM. Hottest are abit delusional, I've heard them claim to be the top male group in Korea>_>



Beatles were known for more than making girls go crazy, they pushed boundaries and created one of the finest albums ever made. I love Shinee an all but they're not even top tier among Idols, so yeah aim lower.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll go too 

Ennoea how about a 2010 version too?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

> Ennoea how about a 2010 version too?



I probably have most of the songs so I could do it easier than the 2011 list. Let me check all the top songs and I'll do it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

That's awesome.  I've been listening to all of the songs you sent on my phone for the past day 

Mostly listened to Lonely and Abandoned. (those two titles together look awfully sad )


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 22, 2011)

I listened to dont cry and lonely mostly, 

Waiting for 2010 version than ennoea


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

> Mostly listened to Lonely and Abandoned. (those two titles together look awfully sad )



It's quite depressing from the titles alone

I do like Gahee's solo alot more now that I've listened to it a few times.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

Dang is everyone in love with lonely?? it's the most played song for me too followed by Wedding dress



NudeShroom said:


> whoever actually comes to the DC area first, I'll definitely go.  YG or SM.
> 
> JYP if it included J-tune and if Cube somehow went along, i have no idea how connected the companies are.
> 
> ...


You mean they never had a concert in dc? What's the Asian population like?


Ennoea said:


> *if they do I'll go there, forever alone but IDC*



^ This , unless I somehow convince my uni mates


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Dang is everyone in love with lonely?? it's the most played song for me too followed by Wedding dress



It's the perfect chill song haha

just sitting back and listening to it is perfect



> You mean they never had a concert in dc? What's the Asian population like?



lol the DC area is strange.  Races in all different directions, but there is a large asian population on the northwest side.  there's also a lot of colleges in the area which aren't racially dominated, so that's probably the biggest factor.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

oh mi god~~ <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

I think Lonely represent like 90% of Kpop fans while they listen to kpop music so it's a great song in that sense

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJb3gmlKlOg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Did MBlaq songs chart? The file didn't have cry or stay or i missed them 

edit: oh my god what is the one with the dreads name? 

edit: nvm figured out it's Zico


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

wtf...but RIP to Lee Eun Mi


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

...This Zico guy is oozing of awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

His dreads the are the most awesome hairstyle since TOP's white mohawk.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Watched their first MV, his hair looked far better than GD's in High High. 

I wonder how long a perm takes for these guys. 

Either way kinda like these guys. currently my noobs of the year unless i remember some group i totally forgot


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

The greatest mystery since the JFK assassination solved, this is what Taeyang looks like with long hair:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

2ne1 MV delayed. :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

It is YG, let's hope it's only a few days.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2011)

I love Gyuri's solo OST <3 it's a lot better than I expected.

2010 list, lemme dig out that Bugs top whatever songs ranking.

it's inside this giant spoiler tag.


*Spoiler*: __ 



01 2AM – Can’t Let You Go Even if I Die
02 After School – Because of You
03 SNSD – Oh!

04 2PM – Heartbeat
05 C.N.Blue – I’m a Loner
06 Kara – Lupin
07 T-ara – Bo Peep Bo Peep
08 T-ara – Like the Beginning
09 T-ara – Going Crazy Because of You
10 Miss A – Bad Girl Good Girl
11 Baek Ji Young – Do Not Forget
12 Gain & Jo Kwon – We Fell In Love
13 Brown Eyed Girls – Sign
14 IU & 2AM Seulong – Nagging
15 Park Bom – You and I
16 U-Kiss – Man Man Ha Ni
17 Davichi – Time, Please Stop
18 SNSD – Run Devil Run
19 Younha – Broke Up Today
20 Wonder Girls – 2 Different Tears
21 SeeYa, Davichi & T-ara – Wonder Women
22 Lee Seung Chul – That Person
23 HyunA feat. B2ST Yong Joon Hyung – Change
24 f(x) – NU ABO
25 SeeYa – His Voice
26 MC Mong feat. Mellow – Sick Enough To Die
27 Lee Seung Gi feat. 8eight Baek Chan – Love Taught Me To Drink
28 Hot Potato – Confession
29 Homme – I Was Able To Eat Well
30 Secret – Magic
31 Kim Tae Woo – Dreaming Dream
32 After School – Bang
33 C.N.Blue – Love
34 K.Will – Miss Miss and Miss
35 CL & Minji – Please Don’t Go
36 MC Mong – Bubble Love
37 Rain – Love Song
38 4Men – I Can’t
39 2AM – I Did Wrong
40 f(x) – Chu~♡
41 DJ Doc – I’m a Person Like This
42 Im Jae Beom – Stigma
43 IU – Marshmallow
44 4Minute – HUH
45 2NE1 – Go Away
46 2PM – Getting Tired of Waiting
47 Lee Hyori – Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
48 Min Kyung Hoon – It Hurts Because It’s Love
49 Mighty Mouth feat. Baek Ji Young – Will Love Come?
50 2PM – Without You
51 Super Junior Yesung – It Has To Be You
52 JYP – No Love No More
54 Gavy NJ – Sunflower
55 Son Dambi – Queen
56 B2ST – Shock
57 B2ST – Mystery
58 Gummy – Because of You
59 T-ara – I’m Really Hurt
60 Zia – Have a Drink
61 Kim Jong Kook – It’s That Person
62 U-Kiss – Bingeul Bingeul
63 2NE1 – Can’t Nobody
64 K.Will – Gift
65 2PM – Tik Tok
66 SHINee – Ring Ding Dong
67 2AM – I’m Sorry I Can’t Laugh For You
68 Secret – Madonna
69 One Two feat. Seo In Young – Bad Girl 2
70 Eun Jiwon – Siren
71 MBLAQ – Y
72 SHINee – Lucifer
73 Seo Young Eun – What an Awful World
74 2NE1 – Try to Copy Me
75 BoA – Hurricane Venus
76 Taeyang – I Need A Girl
77 Seo In Kook – Calling You
78 Hwayobi – Bye Bye Bye
79 Gummy – As A Man
80 2NE1 – Clap Your Hands
81 Sistar – Push Push
82 Rain – Hip Song
83 Untouchables feat. Brown Eyed Girls Narsha – Living in the Heart
84 Wheesung – I Even Thought of Marriage
85 December – Because Love is What I Learned
86 Seo In Kook – Love U
87 4Minute – I My Me Mine
88 FT Island – Love Love Love
89 December – Love is So…
90 SHINee – Jojo
91 December – Tears in Heaven
92 Jewelry – Love Story
93 SS501 – Love Like This
94 Seven – Better Together
95 Seo In Young – Love is Bitter, Pain is Calling
96 Seo In Young – Can’t I Love
97 Super Junior – Bonamana
98 Big Bang – Hallelujah
99 G.NA feat. B2ST Yon Joon Hyung – I’ll Back Off So You Can Live Bette
100 Brown Eyed Soul – I’ll Move


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> It's the perfect chill song haha
> 
> just sitting back and listening to it is perfect
> 
> ...


I just checked the distance between LA and Dc , the opposite sides of America 

Are you dedicated enough towards Seobu to drive for 2 days or so?  


NudeShroom said:


> 2ne1 MV delayed. :/


Could wait for quality I guess , I just want the song to deliver


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I just checked the distance between LA and Dc , the opposite sides of America
> 
> Are you dedicated enough towards Seobu to drive for 2 days or so?



 I would need a full license to even drive that long by myself.

But then again, I do have enough money in which I could fly there instead.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

Bug's chart seems okay tho alot of the songs on there are 09.



> But then again, I do have enough money in which I could fly there instead.



But do they let you carry a fishing rod with Jessica Alba's pic and a potato sack on the plane?

SM blows it's yearly budget for Post it notes on new Heechul MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4dfLAGJhao&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably best to buy the sack in Cali anyway, they have plenty of Korean import stores. 

As for Jessica Alba and the rod, I can definitely pull that off. 

Watching Heroes ep 14 since I have nothing else to do, it's actually starting off super funny.   Yoo In Na imitated Jiyeon perfectly, and Soo Ah is as fucking weird as ever.

and omg that video haha

Poor Jia, Heechul is only interested in the guys.   I'm guessing he's pretty good friends with all them?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

> I know for a fact that SNSD’s Yoona and F(x)’s Amber are dating. Whenever Amber mentions Yuri on a radio show or interview, she is actually talking about her relationship with Yoona. This was why SM sent her home for so long and the reason Yoona has been getting less attention, cfs, etc. than she used to. The only reason she was in SHINee’s Replay video was to try and ‘package’ her with boys so people would be less likely to think it’s true.
> 
> s!b: I’ve held this in for a while now, after a friend told me. I would say this on my own tumblr but I don’t want my friend to know it was me who leaked it.



Kpopsecrets, as lulzy as ever



> Poor Jia, Heechul is only interested in the guys.  I'm guessing he's pretty good friends with all them?



And all of them have had their sexuality questioned so lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

I read that and then went back and found this:



"man that bitch needs to unwind"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2011)

kpopsecrets never change, they're so amusing.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

Funny thing about that secret is that it makes a valid point


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

I can just imagine Seobb's reactions when she walks in on Sooyoung:

"Unnie I heard if you do that your hand will fall off, how will you carry your microphone?"

*returns to take pics*

Innocent as always.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can just imagine Seobb's reactions when she walks in on Sooyoung:
> 
> "Unnie I heard if you do that your hand will fall off, how will you carry your microphone?"
> 
> ...



Should have ended with her joining Sooyoung but I like this scenario too


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

The only thing that Seobb inserts in to herself is knowledge.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

And sweet potatos.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

And Sooyoung! ain't no getting away when Seobs in the mood


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> SM blows it's yearly budget for Post it notes on new Heechul MV:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4dfLAGJhao&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


So Heechul's singing it and the other one is doing the Music? 
I didn't see the post it notes though. :/


NudeShroom said:


> Poor Jia, Heechul is only interested in the guys.   I'm guessing he's pretty good friends with all them?


 It seems to look like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

> So Heechul's singing it and the other one is doing the Music?
> I didn't see the post it notes though. :/



Lol I meant the MV is so cheap they probably spent the money they spend on post it notes on the MV.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5m2RmSX9JE&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vTaljh_nzE&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Second clip


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 22, 2011)

I recognize Junhyung and the two guys from FTI but whose that red headed one. Also I'm pretty sure everybody in kpop has had their sexuality questioned


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> I recognize Junhyung and the two guys from FTI but whose that red headed one. Also I'm pretty sure everybody in kpop has had their sexuality questioned



Well I dunno.  There are some theres no question about. 

Like Jo Kwon 

and lol, Jiyeon got really pissed with IU said she never dated.  Maybe Jiyeon and IU are questioning their own relationship


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuck I miss them

Just realised Khun and Vic are promoting at the same time so a ton of fanservice will commence. Their fans have it good, grinding on stage, Cf's, sex videos.



> but whose that red headed one.



Simon D from Supreme Team.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2011)

GEE GEE GEE GEE BABAY BABAY  


I miss em too 

I watched that impersonating bits , Iu did a very cute job imitating Nicole lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha all the impersonations that were shown were pretty great, +1 for heroes staff.

and lol, IU is exhibiting her ho-ish behavior on Heroes haha


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait, what ? 

lol


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

The whole thing is a like a soda ad

But geez the girl is alittle high maintenance.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

It's odd that AKB just beat Arashi when they sold 3 times as much. Just shows how overpriced JE's half assed goods are. Honestly im surprised Japan isn't sick of AKB yet, they release a single every other week and their album was the worst jpop record of the year. Congrats to SNSD and Namie.

Also in earnings Kara were 6th with just one single and left over sales from Girls Talk.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's odd that AKB just beat Arashi when they sold 3 times as much. Just shows how overpriced JE's half assed goods are. Honestly im surprised Japan isn't sick of AKB yet, they release a single every other week and their album was the worst jpop record of the year. Congrats to SNSD and Namie.



AKB released only singles, Arashi released a DVD and single (+ 1 DVD not counted) so I guess that's why it's more? idk that's what I got from reading arama.

apparently Kara placed 6th with 2.1bil. (it includes the DVD sales for KARA BEST)

single sales:
4     284,410   TVXQ -  Why? (Keep Your Head Down)
12   197,538   KARA - Jet Coaster Love
15   185,698   Jang Keun Suk - Let me cry
21   153,327   Shoujo Jidai - MR.TAXI/Run Devil Run

#4 sold about 400k less than #3 (Arashi). Top 2 were AKB lol.

album sales:
10    325,658    Shoujo Jidai - GIRLS' GENERATION
14    234,079    KARA - Girls' Talk
21    142,342    Shoujo Jidai - HOOT

Soshi lost to Avril Lavigne by 5k but were above Gaga by 40k+ (#11).

dvd:
2      227,500    KARA - KARA BEST CLIPS
15      54,624    Shoujo Jidai - Shōjo Jidai tōrai ~ rainichi kinen-ban ~ New Beginning of Girls' Generation

500k less than #1 but still it was Arashi. Soshi sold like 200 copies less than #14 (Ayumi Hamasaki).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

Arashi makes money by seriously overpriced albums and crazy fangirls that buy a gazillion copies. I seriously don't understand where these women get their money from to buy so much merchandising. 

DBSk sold kinda low tbh, esp with the fact that the die hard fans bought like mad.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm laughing right now because of the videos.



Ennoea said:


> Lol I meant the MV is so cheap they probably spent the money they spend on post it notes on the MV.



Oh,I see what you mean now. It does look like that.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)

RM42 was great, I love it when they don't feature guests.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

this shot is just wow? a must have in hi.resolution ^^


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2011)

^ Thanks Ichigo 

Hyo's face is getting better



Rain's Angel said:


> RM42 was great, I love it when they don't feature guests.



Bet they were cd's of 2AM and Trax , props to anyone who gets it  but it's the most ridiculous rumor i've read in few months


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Thanks Ichigo
> 
> Hyo's face is getting better



now enjoy the super hi.res 3543x2390


----------



## koguryo (Jun 23, 2011)

So what do you guys think I should do for our September show?

Besides our 13th line performance I'm thinking of either Hip-hop again or mixed hip-hop, which is basically kinda like couples dancing sensually together.  If I can maybe both but if it comes to one?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)

Mixed Hip-hop seems more awesome imo haha. You were pretty good in that vid you posted.

Upcoming AS activities for the rest of the year, but nothing's really confirmed yet.



> - After School Originals 1st Mini Album ‘Time to Click’ (Kahi, Jung Ah, Juyeon, Raina, Nana inc. graduate Bekah)
> - Orange Caramel The 1st Album ‘Sweet Caramel~♡’
> - After School digital single/mini album
> - Violet Girls digital single (Lizzy, E-young, 3 Pre-School Girls)



I think two of the pre-school girls have appeared on the Virgin album (on the songs Dream and Funky Man)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2011)

^ Beat me to it . I fuckn love it , the beat is so sick!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

The CNB thing is just so stupid, do people really believe everything they read on the net? I could make up stuff right now. Hyori ate my baby, I don't have proof or pics, I should have taken them at the time but I was too busy washing my hair. 

CNB are one of most respectful groups around, fail antis. 

2NE1's song will be better once the MV comes out, it's not bad but Lonely was better.

Kpop 2010 Part 1 Song List:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hyuna- Change
Tara- I go Crazy
CNblue- Love
Tara- One and One
SNSD- Oh
Super Junior- Bonamana
CNBlue- Im a Loner
Seo in Gook- U
Red Roc- Holiday
4Minute- Huh
Tara- Im really Hurt
Tara- Like the First Time
Kara- Lupin
Epik High- Run
Kim Yeon Hee-With You
After School- Bang
CNBlue- Love Revolution
Sistar- Push Push
2AM- I did Wrong
2AM- Can't Let Go
2PM- Tik Tok
2PM- Without U
Hyori- Chitty Chitty Bang bang
Taeyang- I need a Girl
One Way- Magic
4Minute- I My Me Mine
CNBlue- Love Light
8eight- Validity Period
Tara- Falling U
Hyori- Swing
Super Junior- Shake it Up
2NE1- Try to Follow Me
Big Bang- Lollipop 2
Davichi- Time Stop
F(x)- NuAbo
F(x)- Mr Boogie
Gain/Kwon- We fell in Love
Hot Potato- Confession
IU/Seulong- Nagging
Lee Seungi- Love.....etc
Mblaq- Y
Rain- Love Song
SNSD- RDR
Secret- Magic
Beast- Shock
SNSD- Star x3
SS501- Love Ya
Ukiss- Round and Round
Wonder Girls 2 Different Tears




This is part one since 2010 was a long one, anyway if you want link to the folder just PM. Part 2 I'll do later.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2011)

Have most of those already 

and yeah this isn't as good as Lonely.  I do like the beat as well but the song as a whole isn't doing it for me.  i think it's the arrangement...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope they improve the beat and lyrics for the Japanese one.


----------



## JJ (Jun 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Bug's chart seems okay tho alot of the songs on there are 09.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a good song. 



Ennoea said:


> Fuck I miss them
> 
> Just realised Khun and Vic are promoting at the same time so a ton of fanservice will commence. Their fans have it good, grinding on stage, Cf's, sex videos.
> 
> ...



Simon D is a trip. I love watching him on the variety shows. 


Yonghwa had the press conference about Heartstrings earlier. The man looks tired. I hope he doesn't go to the hospital. It's also his birthday. I can't believe he's only 22 though (although I know he's older in Korean years and all that).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

> and yeah this isn't as good as Lonely. I do like the beat as well but the song as a whole isn't doing it for me. i think it's the arrangement...



There's no discernible chorus from what I can tell, it's a weird arrangement.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)

Apparently Seobb wished Yonghwa good luck for his drama when they met yesterday =O yongseo shippers are going crazy over this rn tbh lol.



> For the first time ever, After School will be promoting two separate unit groups at the same time!
> 
> On June 24th, Pledis Entertainment revealed, “For After School’s fourth single, which is currently scheduled for release in mid-July, the girls will be splitting into two units and will be making a comeback on the same exact date.”
> 
> ...



isn't this kinda stupid business wise? ohwell it's obv the Original AS girls unit + new gen AS girls unit. OC will be exhausted though, they'll do OC activities after this round of promos I think.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

> Apparently Seobb wished Yonghwa good luck for his drama when they met yesterday =O yongseo shippers are going crazy over this rn tbh lol.



Lol they really are. It's the first time they've admitted to meeting after the show so people are really excited, esp since they were both wearing their rings not so long ago. And it was his Birthday so most likely it wasn't some random event.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)

they met at the hair salon tho 



i'm shocked he's getting a japanese drama role tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

> they met at the hair salon tho



With both their schedules it's probably the only time they get to themselves right now. 

That hair is some bad photoshop.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my god.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

aigoo >.< idk wat to say....


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 23, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Oh my god.



There isn't a smilie on NF the describes how I feel
I'll just wear my old daesung set.

..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

That's pretty bad. Manslaughter more time than not ends up in a prison sentence. I hope he stays strong, this is just the worst thing that could have happened


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2011)

Speeding smh


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2011)

> ?There was only about two minutes between his motorcycle accident and Daesung?s accident, so we have determined that Hyun did not die in that time frame"



Really?? I thought there was something called passing immediately due to the impact


----------



## JJ (Jun 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> RM42 was great, I love it when they don't feature guests.



I meant to say something, but this is just stupid.  Apparently there was a similar rumor for FT Island a while back.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

Doing 70 in a 60 zone is pretty common tho, driving home drunk and falling off your scooter in the middle of the road, well it's not exactly a good idea.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2011)

Ahwell hope he can recover . I read somewhere I think on K-pop secrets that "she wishes Daesung would get heavily punished so her bias group would become #1 in Korea" .

Heartless beings smh 

Running man 42 was awesome , gota love Jihyo and this pic of CL is kyopta



Found it


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

^What can you do, Kpop fans can be quite horrid at times.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

lol Haha: " Yoona as permanent member."


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2011)

Hoping for the best for Daesung, that situation was a total mess.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2011)

> Zinger underwent the strictest dieting before their comeback. She lost 6 kg in a week by drinking just water for a week because her larger hips and legs were her biggest concerns.
> 
> ?On stage, I saw one of the audience members tell me to screw off stage. I was really hurt by that so I was determined to lose weight. After starving and going through strict rehearsals, I began to get dizzy. I looked in the mirror after about a week and noticed that I had dark circles all the way up to my chin so I began eating again then.?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)

> Zinger underwent the strictest dieting before their comeback. She lost 6 kg in a week by drinking just water for a week because her larger hips and legs were her biggest concerns.



Er someone needs a lesson in losing weight, starving yourself is not the key. 



> On stage, I saw one of the audience members tell me to screw off stage



Kpop idols need thicker skin, not everyone will like you, just laugh at their inferior looks and let it go.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2011)

lol I posted that article.

It was kinda sad reading Zinger's part tbh. She gets a lot of hate in Korea about her perfectly healthy weight since the idol standard of 'normal' weight is around 45kg. Hyosung got a lot of flak when her weight was revealed to be about 50kg (non-promo period) on 100 points out of 100.

I hope their diet doesn't end up like Yuri's tho.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

nice shot!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

oh wow BEAST Fiction JP ver...sweet!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4lqwbEZ7zY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

and as expected...#2pmisback is trending 2nd worldwide lol


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 24, 2011)

lulz I thought you embedded the wrong vid there for a minute Ichi


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2011)

eunjung and hyomin are going to rock this disco style.

/still remembers eunjung as TOP xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)

T-ara's album better not be a mess like Yayaya.

Shinee were a mess on Music Japan, Taemin really isnt' a good singer and his Japanese is pretty bad.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lulz I thought you embedded the wrong vid there for a minute Ichi



and i thought i was watching the wrong vid as well xD but at the end...i c xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

Sweet Dream is soooo goood~~~


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)

> but half the audience is whatever when they're throwing a party on stage.



Korean girls don't know how to party, I remember French girls on one of the shows were like partying and dancing when they were on it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4XTX9wt5gY&feature=player_embedded#at=22[/YOUTUBE]
Krystal dressed up like an Arab wife here.


----------



## Alien (Jun 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The CNB thing is just so stupid, do people really believe everything they read on the net? I could make up stuff right now. Hyori ate my baby, I don't have proof or pics, I should have taken them at the time but I was too busy washing my hair.
> 
> CNB are one of most respectful groups around, fail antis.
> 
> ...



PM me please


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol so lazy , you're suppose to pm him


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Korean girls don't know how to party, I remember French girls on one of the shows were like partying and dancing when they were on it.



Haha yeah.  And there was this one clip of them in france dancing to a bunch of kpop songs. 

I'm rather meh irl as well, and even though I don't really care for current 2pm I'd still at least follow the song instructions. xD  "put your hands up" is sort of simple, it looked sad when they cut to the audience 


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4XTX9wt5gY&feature=player_embedded#at=22[/YOUTUBE]
> Krystal dressed up like an Arab wife here.



her legs are gorgeous, but even i'm starting to get a bit concerned about shorts length.   they look more like female swim shorts.

been listening to stupid liar most of today.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

For anyone that doest watch City Hunter. This is one of the OST for the drama ...great song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yFS0QlJmZg[/YOUTUBE]

also try out this one as welll from Gyuri xD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ixYXFBZkUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

and yes omo...Krystal sexy xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)

> and yes omo...Krystal sexy x


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

lol thank you sir


----------



## Chloe (Jun 24, 2011)

Poor Zinger 
Stupid Korean fans can't appreciate a normal body 



Also Krystal's shorts do seem to be getting shorter and shorter 
Kinda concerning...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)

> Also Krystal's shorts do seem to be getting shorter and shorter
> Kinda concerning...



Honestly from the beginning SM have dressed Krystal as jailbait, not to mention some Sulli photoshoots weren't exactly normal.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

oh 3D ver~
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2O5x7_q52g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly from the beginning SM have dressed Krystal as jailbait, not to mention some Sulli photoshoots weren't exactly normal.


Yeh, true dat.
I haven't seen the Sulli photoshoots though. She looks innocent for me to picture it :\


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

im totally gonna download these in ISO hahah must be in blu ray xD
 1:17
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2ivaZji6-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 24, 2011)

A wild Sooyoung appears at 2:42 and 3:54


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

eff cant wait for the blu ray..i need to know the blu ray release date now xD.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2011)

4Men Lonely  great Cover~


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2011)

lol fatkpop...


-

and Megami setooo <3


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

There's Zhoumi, the evil overlord who took Kyuhyun away from Sungmin. I hope he burns

All the Korean members just look confused

Oh shit Show Lou totally owned the fansXD


----------



## JJ (Jun 25, 2011)

Show Luo is one of the best entertainers in Taiwan. He is such a trip. I loved that clip.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)

after school pre-school girls, Kim Kyung Min (1st girl, appears on Funky Man on Virgin album), Yoo Ara (2nd girl, recorded her vocals in chorus for LOVE LOVE LOVE) & Shin Yoonjo (the girl that looks like Sica, appears on Dream on Virgin album).


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 25, 2011)

They don't look very heathy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> after school pre-school girls, Kim Kyung Min (1st girl, appears on Funky Man on Virgin album), Yoo Ara (2nd girl, recorded her vocals in chorus for LOVE LOVE LOVE) & Shin Yoonjo (the girl that looks like Sica, appears on Dream on Virgin album).



so this is the girl that looks like Sica? cute


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2011)

Running man 46 with Kim Hyun Joong if anyone is bored , not by Isubs but just as good


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG IS THIS FOR REAL!?


----------



## rice (Jun 25, 2011)

i thought it's photoshopped


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2011)

^ Damn she's gorgeous! her song choices are not doing her vocals justice IMO but fuck 6th place for the past 2-3 weeks , fuck you Koreans!! 

Yeh it could be fake since I came across it n tumblr and more than half of the stuff there are edited but since this is legit ..




So Amber ruined an epic Khuntoria romantic moment?? SHJAHA Khuntoria fans be raging but I know who i'm gona be stanning from now on


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Damn she's gorgeous! her song choices are not doing her vocals justice IMO but fuck 6th place for the past 2-3 weeks , fuck you Koreans!!



we can only blame the koreans for last week's loss to Yoseob =/ it was the other 5 idol members that voted for this perf and 2 weeks' ago (she came in 6th =/)

oh that Seobb pic is fake tho =/ It was a pic from last year (backstage of CNBLUE's first concert)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> LOVE the outfits.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ksecrets_
> ...





watching some old perfs


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nTlvoJL4qQ&feature=player_embedded#at=18[/YOUTUBE]
Forever cockblocker Amber


In b4 Cara.

It's kind of hard tell what SNSD are singing, imo the back track is too loud, but those performances on MTV were the best SNSD performances I've seen in ages. They seem to be actually enjoy the stage again aswell. Shinee on the other hand look really out of it.

@ksecrets
Some people really live in a bubble if they're freaked out by someone who is different.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2011)

my god they all look like strawberry ice cream


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2011)

love your set Ennoa <3

I think Seobb's one of the most interesting personalities in the industry. Well, her and Gyuri.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

> my god they all look like strawberry ice cream



Someone is hungry

A wild Sica appears:


Love both Gyuri and Seoob for that single reason, they pwn people in arguments and really don't care how people perceive them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha yeah that's the great thing about them. Seohyun won't change herself for anything, and Gyuri is sort of like "fuck the haters" xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone been watching WGM with Eunjung? Is it any good? She always came off as a closet case to me so idk what to think of her and the guy.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2011)

Be careful adding them to your harem.

With so many and being unable to see their faces, one could be a girl.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Has anyone been watching WGM with Eunjung? Is it any good? She always came off as a closet case to me so idk what to think of her and the guy.



ya i do, this couple is fun...


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV5Ibo-DI6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 25, 2011)

At first I went what the fuck is this, I don't even, then I had a fit of laughter 

Was that her real hair?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2011)

holy crap it looked real


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV5Ibo-DI6k[/YOUTUBE]



Jong Min


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

Remind me never to get stuck in a scary situation with an asian girl, I think my ears would bleed by the end of it


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Remind me never to get stuck in a scary situation with an asian girl, I think my ears would bleed by the end of it



Or any girl tbh , I made the mistake of watching Grudge with a girl . 

I walked out of the cinema like I had a fight with 100 cats

 , poor girl


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2011)

Someone tell her there would be no Secret without her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Or any girl tbh , I made the mistake of watching Grudge with a girl .
> 
> I walked out of the cinema like I had a fight with 100 cats
> 
> , poor girl



trust me, Asian girls are worst lol.

 Jieun. TS needs to let her rest a bit, she did non stop promos since the start of the year but I think she's quite popular in Korea now, her fanchants are a lot louder than the other girls in Starlight Moonlight.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2011)

I have to write a presentation on the difference between American and Korean movies.  The problem is that I haven't seen that many Korean movies so I'm literally just gonna compare a few movies and their counterparts, and talk about Rain, Lee Byung Hun, and Jang Dong-gun starring in American movies.  Oh and something about D-War failing, and the difference between Korean and American horror films.  Maybe talk a little about Asian stereotypes in Hollywood or something, oh and I gotta talk about Disney

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly/ The Good, the Bad, the Weird
Sex is Zero/American Pie
My Black Mini Dress/Sex and the City(?)

Good thing this only has to be 5 minutes long


----------



## Hustler (Jun 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwp0nEmJXXs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I keep replaying 0:11 , damn cute CL!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 26, 2011)

RM with Hara is airing right now...SBS~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2011)

why is the purple-grey hair color in trend now =/ it looked amazing on Hyosung but Wooyoung & Minzy are not working it.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 26, 2011)

Only Hyosung can pull that hair off .

Dara and G-d go with the weirdest hairstyles yet it ends up suiting em and damn the song sounds even better live . They better win next week .


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5vLivr6ZrM[/YOUTUBE]

This guy is my favorite person to come out of Superstar K 2 besides Kim Bo Kyung.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwp0nEmJXXs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I keep replaying 0:11 , damn cute CL!



Epic performance. <3


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 26, 2011)

First Junhyung and now Zico? Please, I know you're trying to be more legit or whatever by going against the whole flower boy image but c'mon, if you've freakin got it, flaunt it. It makes it hard for us voyeurs to pick our biases


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2011)

Liking the 2ne1 performance.  I think Minzy is alright with the hair, at least better than Wooyoung.



Deputy Myself said:


> why do I regard Amber as more of an alpha male than Nickhun will ever be?





G.O. Singing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UMpz-RUiog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _a lol hands up parody_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO5u5Fv_gSY[/YOUTUBE]




Noda, is Sungyu highest in your harem?  I've always wondered if you wanted him or Donghae more.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 26, 2011)

^ They always do that cover lol . Personally like Henry's the best..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GLLq9V6UZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2011)

Goddamn Henry is talented haha

but yeah it's usually I'm Yours or Falling Slowly 

I've heard Seohyun do Falling Slowly so many times I'm pretty much sick of the song xD


----------



## Hustler (Jun 26, 2011)

You forgot "nothing better" , Sungyuu the slut sings it to every girl 

In b4 jealous Noda


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Goddamn Henry is talented haha
> 
> but yeah it's usually I'm Yours or Falling Slowly
> 
> I've heard Seohyun do Falling Slowly so many times I'm pretty much sick of the song xD



Yongseo spammed the shit out of that song whenever they could do a perf 

and What's Up too haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2011)

There's a difference between doing hip thrusts and the Cha-Cha-Cha.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7h5ZdVPVng&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Come to think of it I can hear the similarities now

Henry's ver was really good. Talking of covers I really liked this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqLKUlqjVwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 26, 2011)

oh wwo After School’s first Japan showcase tickets sold out in one minute!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay I'm changing sets, Im sick of creepy pms.


----------



## JJ (Jun 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Liking the 2ne1 performance.  I think Minzy is alright with the hair, at least better than Wooyoung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually started liking MBLAQ because of their singers (well and Joon/Mir crack me up). GO is the best of the lot though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's a difference between doing hip thrusts and the Cha-Cha-Cha.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7h5ZdVPVng&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Come to think of it I can hear the similarities now


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: _a lol hands up parody_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Henry is always at the top no matter what 
Next would normally be Donghae, but I kinda don't know anymore... there's been so little news of him lately that he's just starting to drift down a little in the rankings


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2011)

*Confuses Noda further*


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 26, 2011)

Big bang fc is up if anyone want to join


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7uaMELFqrs#at=124[/YOUTUBE]
Hyosung, come come come come to me.

brb stealing more of Hust's baises.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Love Recipe MV:
[YOUTUBE]l0E_2l5vIiY[/YOUTUBE]

Heartstings MV:


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

Does it bother anyone else whenever AKP posts say "Netizens commented saying this that " I can't help but picture one guy just saying all these shit . I'm always like " I really wana know who this netizen bloke is , I just wana punch him"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2011)

omg I can't handle this, the two most vocally talented idol girl groups are coming back next month!!! Excited!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2011)

It's the 28th in Korea!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:

*Spoiler*: __ 







newspaper ad for seobb's bday


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 27, 2011)

Who'd that be?!??!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Who'd that be?!??!



the second pic? CNBLUE's drummer Kang Minhyuk.

bekah leaves korea really soon:


> __BEKAH B
> @sungho0716 yes we should! I am leaving soon~~ at about nextweek?
> 23 Jun


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> the second pic? CNBLUE's drummer Kang Minhyuk.
> 
> bekah leaves korea really soon:



Oh sorry. I meant which two girl groups are making this comeback? 

I stopped keep tracking of kpop news a month ago.. ):


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Seohyun <3..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Seobb.

One of my favourite indie groups released a new song, abit festival song for my taste but still Dear Cloud:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y85rm9Ntcp0[/YOUTUBE]

Lol I thought that was Nigahiga in the Clara Chung mv, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

one more bias falls victim to weight loss


----------



## koguryo (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

Jaesuk jjang~~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

ohmgodshes20now

time is passing too quick. need to get to korea and marry her.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Nude's A guy?!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

No, I'm a chick who is in love with her bias.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

go go xD


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 27, 2011)

For a minute there I got mind fucked 

It's okay NudeShroom, I wanted to to that to for a while to Ga In


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

today we should see Seohyun trending on twitter xD


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol Sooyoung

 20 ?  Happy b-day Seobbu


----------



## Bellez (Jun 27, 2011)

It's Seohyun's B-Day 
Happs to our beloved Seohyun.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Oh sorry. I meant which two girl groups are making this comeback?
> 
> I stopped keep tracking of kpop news a month ago.. ):



Brown Eyed Girls and CSJH the Grace =)

Yoo Jaesuk is boss.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn Jaesuk stop making the world look bad in comparison to you

Hopefully Seobb's Birthday isn't filled with schedules:


AKP strikes again:



> 4. Live Performance – 2PM > Kim Hyun Joong > 2NE1
> 
> 2PM (3 Stars): Live performances are important for singers. Out of the “BIG 3,” 2PM is the most stable. *Each singer is assigned to a part of the song that matches their vocal talents*, so they manage to perform well live. Granted, with an easy melody line, there is no opportunity for them to showcase their singing abilities.



Lol failure


----------



## Bellez (Jun 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Brown Eyed Girls and CSJH the Grace =)
> 
> Yoo Jaesuk is boss.



Agreed :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

oh my gawd enno where is this one from



it's familiar but I doubt i ever saw the video it's from


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it's from their new DVD, probably taken for a Photobook.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

time to DL the dvd. 

Thank god I just bought more HD space


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

Beast x Kara = I ship! but god damn this took me by surprise


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2011)

Some fans aren't going to take it well hehe


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Who's Hyunseung?


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2011)

> Crazy-unni417Trainee 0 minutes ago
> he could have find a better girl .........



    .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

omg they're cute together. xD

but LOL @ "hara isn't a lesbian"  

who was it she said she was into?  Hyori?


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2011)

HaraXHyori 

i think my balls just imploded


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Who's Hyunseung?


Beast member who was supposed to debut with Big Bang but got cut off at the last minute


NudeShroom said:


> omg they're cute together. xD
> 
> but LOL @ "hara isn't a lesbian"
> 
> who was it she said she was into?  Hyori?



Something along the lines of being into girls recently


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Beast member who was supposed to debut with Big Bang but got cut off at the last minute
> 
> 
> Something along the lines of being into girls recently



I realized that when I reread the name 

Edit: apparently He's suppose to be sad.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

Wtf that came from no where. Btw Hust there were rumours that Junhyung is gay aswell so you never know maybe she's a beard

All of Kara are abit Lesbian, I blame Gyuri. She could still be Bi but regardless they make a really good looking couple. It's nice to see one Idol that isn't forever alone. But why would Cube and DSP reveal this? It's still alittle odd, esp since they just began dating.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf that came from no where. Btw Hust there were rumours that Junhyung is gay aswell so you never know maybe she's a beard



ALWAYS POSSIBLE!

I mean, the logic is clear. 

1. Junhyung is friends with Heechul.
2. Heechul makes out with all of his friends.
3. Junhyung and Heechul have made out.
4. GAY!

Kpop logic has no flaws.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf that came from no where. Btw Hust there were rumours that Junhyung is gay aswell so you never know maybe she's a beard





NudeShroom said:


> ALWAYS POSSIBLE!
> 
> I mean, the logic is clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

Some people think Hara isn't good enough? Which Universe do these people live in

Now Junhyung put your recording skills to work and give us a sextape


----------



## JJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> It's the 28th in Korea!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





They were born on the exact same day. Minhyuk is so cute! Seohyun is so pretty! 




Hustler said:


> one more bias falls victim to weight loss



I'm stating the obvious, but she looked better before.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

Some even claiming that it's the same street as the Jong x Se Kyung one therefore it's staged , so delusional


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

> Waiting for Gyuri and G-dragon to reveal their relationship, we all know he can't resist her beautiful puerto rican genes.



I would ship the hell out of this.



> Some even claiming that it's the same street as the Jong x Se Kyung one therefore it's staged , so delusional



All the streets in Korea look the same.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> I'm stating the obvious, but she looked better before.


I know , she had curves 


Ennoea said:


> I would ship the hell out of this.



 x 2

Lol i've never heard of this pairing before hm


----------



## Bellez (Jun 27, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> They were born on the exact same day. Minhyuk is so cute! Seohyun is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minhyuk does look cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I would ship the hell out of this.


Gyuri x GD?  

If 2ne1 didn't already have a track called "I am the Best" these two would definitely of produced the shit out of it



> All the streets in Korea look the same.



srsly, they probably crashed in yongseo's old apartment on that corner.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 27, 2011)

*utter shock* was not expecting this today. I feel it's kinda sad actually that this is probably considered a scandal in the kpop world


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

B2uties


----------



## Bellez (Jun 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Gyuri x GD?
> 
> If 2ne1 didn't already have a track called "I am the Best" these two would definitely of produced the shit out of it
> 
> ...




Things have changed except for the streets.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> *utter shock* was not expecting this today. I feel it's kinda sad actually that this is probably considered a scandal in the kpop world



thousands of girls in korea are crying right now

kpop world is literally in shock



Ennoea said:


> B2uties



oh lord


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

Well these two are really popular and it's pretty much out of nowhere so it's pretty shocking for Kpop. I hope the Hara fanboys don't go ballistic. I want some interaction with these two tho, the Jonghyun and SSK thing went bust after a day.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

omg Hara >.<///


----------



## Bellez (Jun 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


>


That looks very confusing


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

Aren't 2NE1 releasing their MV today? DSP and Cube be trolling YG


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Aren't 2NE1 releasing their MV today? DSP and Cube be trolling YG



lulz makes sense now


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL

WELL PLAYED DSP, CUBE

WELL PLAYED


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Aren't 2NE1 releasing their MV today? DSP and Cube be trolling YG



More like YG paid DSP and Cube to create a scandal to distract everyone since the mv got realeased an hour after the promised time


----------



## Bellez (Jun 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


I like it


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2011)

^ I love it!!! 

Amazing with the mv


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

time for a CL avy

not sure which part I want though


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

The MV is really good, infact their best one yet. The gun stuff was kinda silly and it needed more dancing but seriously I fucking love Pyramids in my music videos.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Aren't 2NE1 releasing their MV today? DSP and Cube be trolling YG





this is awesome but Shawols were more crazy when the Jjong/SSK news came out


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

Y'know it becomes really clear to me when I see their videos why groups like 2ne1 and SNSD are so popular.  

They keep it simple.  They just don't take it too seriously and work their concept.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

> this is awesome but Shawols were more crazy when the Jjong/SSK news came out


It's probably because B2uties already knew he was dating someone so they were kinda waiting for a confirmation. They're pretty bad on Tumblr and Twitter though, whining about their ships.

Lol I just realised I ship Hara with Minho, damn.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

all i can say is lucky you Junhyung!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

> They keep it simple. They just don't take it too seriously and work their concept.




Brb imagining the likes of Seobb, Jess and Sooyoung in those outfits working the stage. Sm do it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

do want seohyun to replace minzy in that outfit. >_>


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

wut more spike outfit since Luna in Danger O.o


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

Nah the Danger outfits don't suit F(x), Hot Summer was more their style.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nah the Danger outfits don't suit F(x), Hot Summer was more their style.



ia with this mostly because Luna finally got rid of her awful blonde! She looks so much cuter in red


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, Luna has been rocking the red.  I think I'd want to try that shade one day.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

spike outfit would never be good in my eyes..

and yes Hot Summer's concept is better


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPcEbV3dACE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2011)

oh Seohyun <3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45Z2EIJqhu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiss (Jun 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]



I love it.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Dear god she's such a fine ass woman now


----------



## koguryo (Jun 28, 2011)

So if everything goes according to plan in September I'll be doing our 13th line performance, hip hop, popping, and a mixed gender performance(like couples dancing.)  The mixed one I'm not too sure about but that's all for our performance in September, 8 performances in two days


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2011)

Roly Poly's pretty catchy but Ima wait for the MV.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure I'll care about the drama since it's suppoused to be a melodrama but man I can't wait for the soundtrack. I like that song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm not sure I'll care about the drama since it's suppoused to be a melodrama but man I can't wait for the soundtrack. I like that song.



yeah the soundtrack is awesome for shows featuring music as a theme. I'm really only watching for Minhyuk/Yonghwa/Shinhye lol, not for the plot. And cause I need a new drama to occupy me since Lie To Me ends this week D:


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2011)

> > “SNSD’s Seohyun Starts a Foundation for Disadvantaged Kids”
> 
> “I’d like to create a charity or a foundation with my name on it. I want to give children who grow up in bad situations the chance to realize their dreams. I’m planning on starting it in my 30’s, and it will start out small rather than fancy and sparkling.”



How can one be so perfect? ;_;


----------



## Bellez (Jun 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPcEbV3dACE[/YOUTUBE]


I like it.
At first, i thought it was pronounced fuck-et not Poo-ket


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 28, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> How can one be so perfect? ;_;



Why all the hate on people's girlfriends, I'd be happy for my Idols if they got one. Sometimes I don''t understand the obsession.

That's so Nice of her :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)

The angle looks dodgy to me, but like seriously criticising her feet? The fuck is wrong with some people


----------



## Bellez (Jun 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The angle looks dodgy to me, but like seriously criticising her feet? The fuck is wrong with some people



Agreed. I really don't care if her feet are retarded what so ever. These people should fuck off.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2011)

and about that HARA's feet news...its not that bad...just the angle 
and lol people...even feet...


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Kinda like it better then the actual MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2011)

time to gather idol feet pictures to compile and the one with the best looking ones is my new bias


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 28, 2011)

I had to post this somewhere 
Sulli's face is priceless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2011)

that is pretty perfect


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)

That's pretty good


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2011)

THIS MAKES NO SENSE.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 28, 2011)

She wants to be a guy I guess,

BRB googling My Idol's feet 
Edit: Hongki and Sunny


----------



## JJ (Jun 28, 2011)

koguryo said:


> So if everything goes according to plan in September I'll be doing our 13th line performance, hip hop, popping, and a mixed gender performance(like couples dancing.)  The mixed one I'm not too sure about but that's all for our performance in September, 8 performances in two days



It would be awesome to see on video. 



Rain's Angel said:


> Roly Poly's pretty catchy but Ima wait for the MV.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2011)

lol Sulli's face xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2011)

omo omg..Seob <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2011)

BadassKunoichi said:


> I had to post this somewhere
> Sulli's face is priceless.



 that is amazing.

Luna has an actual twin though


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Sulli always looks bored as fuck

Top 5 worst actors , don't really watch K-dramas but seems about right 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kA-6UU2CCY&feature=player_embedded#at=234[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Not necessarily online gaming I guess maybe just internet and gaming addiction as a whole 

They are all SC freaks remember


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)

KHJ wins bad actor crown easy, Ji Hoo was the worst acted role in the history of K dramas.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> KHJ wins bad actor crown easy, Ji Hoo was the worst acted role in the history of K dramas.



Dang 20k posts , last I remember you were on 16 k

I always thought he was a good actor since everyone was raving about him in BOF


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2011)

i'd guess it's one of those things where it's reminding you to take a break for 10 minutes every hour, that's a common one i usually hear.  

it would be hilarious though if it was against online gaming considering how big SC is there


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol where were Boobs and Hyunah hiding in his room? Like Ninjas



> I always thought he was a good actor since everyone was raving about him in BOF



Fangirls. Seriously it's cringeworthy how awful he is. Like watching a piece of wood trying to act.



> Dang 20k posts , last I remember you were on 16 k



Probably from posting here since I really don't post much on NF otherwise


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha I know I have about 4-5k from the korean thread alone.   You're probably around the same.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)

I probably have just alittle less than yours but yeah we do spam post alot.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 29, 2011)

I have way less than all of you


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

This is the only place I mainly post and the only place where posts count

We are always on topic Eno 

No one else watches 1N2D , have to spaz by myself  . The actress special was epic and Kim Haneul is gorgeous .

Tell me goodbye must be the most underrated BB song


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 29, 2011)

It isn't in my opinion


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afwK0Mv0IsY&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 29, 2011)

Not exactly new, new, But I'm curious now if they will win it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

ohhooo brave couple is so fun xD


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 29, 2011)

So... Can anyone recommend me some Songs to listen by an artist I don't have? 

*Spoiler*: _Current list for reference_ 



SE7VEN
Doojoon, Dongwoon (B2ST)
Ding Dang
Brown Eyed Girls
Girls' Generation
GD&TOP
BoA
Chaba
Secret
U-Kiss
Shaun Yong Bang
Jinn
IU
2PM
Aiko Nakano
UVERworld
Aluto
H.O.T
Davichi
2AM
Ga-In
Lia
Girl's Generation
Taeyang
Morning Musume
Nightmare
Inoue Joe 井上ジョー
CO-ED
Jiggy Dogg
MBLAQ
F.T Island (FT 아일랜드)
Lee Jun Ki
2NE1
C.N.BLUE
Golden Time Lover
LEN
LEDapple
EXILE
B2ST
ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION
Eru
Death Note
3oh!3
SHINee
Seungri
Taru
Aqua Timez
Ding Dang + Mayday's Ashin
Big Bang
Rama
TVXQ
브라운아이드걸스
Lollipop
SEAMO
Super Junior
Kim Tae Woo
Fahrenheit
Sid
Rania
NobodyKnows
Nico Touches the Walls
Sesame and Cotton Candy)
Satomi Takasugi
STANCE PUNKS
Heechul
8eight
f(x)
FLOW
Rain
G-Dragon
F.T Island
Mina
Kara
TOP
Ding Dang + Emil Chau
Superaver
GD
Unknown Artist
the GazettE
Miss A
little by little
COLOR
CN Blue
Boyfriend
V.O.S



It can be any artist, Korean Japanese or Chinese :33


----------



## rice (Jun 29, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> So... Can anyone recommend me some Songs to listen by an artist I don't have?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Current list for reference_
> 
> ...



gummy's im sorry, as a man and love recipe


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> So... Can anyone recommend me some Songs to listen by an artist I don't have?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Current list for reference_
> 
> ...


Infinite , Dalmatian and Block B


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> gummy's im sorry, as a man and love recipe





Hustler said:


> Infinite , Dalmatian and Block B



Thank you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Really? they fared better than Block B and A-pink??


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 29, 2011)

Taeyang's apparently on a Journey


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Really? they fared better than Block B and A-pink??



Block B's debut didn't sell well at all, didn't chart.

A Pink did decent. Probs 2nd. I Don't Know was not as big as Supa Dupa Diva tho.

Actually rookie groups this year were nowhere as successful as last year. At this point last year, C.N.BLUE, Sistar and miss A charted well with their debut compared to this year's best performing rookies (dalshabet, A Pink, Brave Girls?).


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Block B's debut didn't sell well at all, didn't chart.
> 
> A Pink did decent. Probs 2nd. I Don't Know was not as big as Supa Dupa Diva tho.
> 
> Actually rookie groups this year were nowhere as successful as last year. At this point last year, C.N.BLUE, Sistar and miss A charted well with their debut compared to this year's best performing rookies (dalshabet, A Pink, Brave Girls?).



Supa dupa diva was a hit? god that song is annoying as hell . Yeh last year was good healthy competition but this year there are way too many groups yet no quality .

Here's hoping Rania would win the rookie award , their stage presence is amazing and they have potential .

Lol love it!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fPgfYK4FnU&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

looking through there pic from the Japan Tour...and FTW moment... or is it just me? I can't believe that even the bottom is also see through...O.o


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 29, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> looking through there pic from the Japan Tour...and FTW moment... or is it just me? I can't believe that even the bottom is also see through...O.o



brbb fapping


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 29, 2011)

also fapping


----------



## Kisame (Jun 29, 2011)

^:fap                  .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afwK0Mv0IsY&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]



loooooove it.

however I hate the "i like this,i like that" >_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

This last week has been really good for MV's. And we get 2NE1 and GDTOP MV's aswell. I loved the GDTOP MV, lol TOP is a badass.


----------



## Spica (Jun 29, 2011)

Am I the only one that hears Loli Polly?  I feel like a pervert.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Nope, I hear Lolli Polli aswell.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Lolli Polli had no rap

I do think the MV was abit too long but love it.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll take the bottom right one with a side order of fries


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven't clicked but I know what's at the end of that link

Kpop 2010 Part 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



SNSD- Hoot
Rainbow- A
2NE1- Can't Nobody
BoA- Game
G.NA- Imma Back off cuz I can do better
Rainbow- Mach
Secret- Madonna
Narsha- Mama Mia
Trax- Oh my Goddess
OneWay- Rainy Days
Seven- Digital Bounce
T-ara- Yayaya
Beast- Beautiful
Narsha- Biri bapa
Miss A- Breathe
2NE1- Go Away
GDTOP- High High
Gain- Irreversible
Supernova- On Days I missed You
Psy- Right Now
Shinee- Lucifer
T-ara- Why are you being like this
Kara- Jumping
Seven- Better Together
2NE1- Clap Your Hands
Sistar- How Dare You
Fcuz- Midnight Sun
GDTOP- Oh Yeah
SNSD- Wake Up
Dambi- Can't You See
2NE1- It Hurts
BoA- MEP
E.Via- Chu
BoA- Implode
T.O.P- Oh Mom
G.D- Obsesssion
T.O.P- Turn It Up
Taeyang- I'll be There
Beast- Breathe
Gummy- Cuz you're a man
Brave Brothers- I want to Cry
Co-Ed- Bibbiri Bom
Co-Ed- Too Late
FTIsland- Lovex3
BoA- Hurricane Venus
Infinite- Come Back Again
IU- Good Day
Miss A- Bad girl, good girl (shut off boy)
OC- Aing
Shinee- hello
Sistar- Shady Girl
Suju- No other
Swimmin Fish- Fly



Uploading right now but I'll Pm it to Alien, Kagawa and Wouter after it's done so you guys don't need to ask, anyone else Pm me if you want it.

Kara sold 45k on it's first day (ranked 2), it's lower than JCL (47k) but most likely their sales won't really drop after first day and really it's a horrible week to release on against HSJ, L'Arc ~ en ~ Ciel and another AKB sub unit.

In other news Michi didn't even rank top 100 from the looks of it and that means literally noone bought her single, judging you so hard Japan.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 29, 2011)

ashja Fapping to Don't go home MV 

[YOUTUBE]6KaA7s7rauI[/YOUTUBE]
I really like it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

when I watch Roly Poly i feel watching a short movie instead of a MV xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Haven't seen it yet but looks good.

One minute in "Welcome the main people of Hallyu that swept over Europe", lol.

They're coming out with wine and baguettes, what's next Shinee with an Eiffel Tower on their headsXD

SM's chairman sounds like a misogynist, telling the girls to basically keep quiet and sit there looking pretty


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lolli Polli had no rap
> 
> I do think the MV was abit too long but love it.



Yeah it was long.  But T-ara are generally better actresses than other idol groups, so it wasn't painful to sit through.   It was actually pretty awesome tbh, though the flashback thing was slightly silly.  



Ennoea said:


> Haven't seen it yet but looks good.
> 
> One minute in "Welcome the main people of Hallyu that swept over Europe", lol.
> 
> They're coming out with wine and baguettes, what's next Shinee with an Eiffel Tower on their headsXD



Oh nice   I'm glad this doesn't appear to be another cut of just the guys. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Well Suju kind of dominating it, Changmin and F(x) haven't even said anything yet and Im half way through

Yuri sounds cute tho, I want to see her talent of being a Dinosaur


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

Omg have you seen community?  When I read about Yuri's dinosaur thing, I imagined Abed becoming a vampire. 

The greatest variety show concept I suddenly thought up is SNSD taking to the streets of Seoul pretending to be dinosaurs.  Doesn't even need a host, just some A/V people.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeasung:"Barcelona v Man U will be decided by how Messi can stop Park Jisung's shots"

What is this nonsense

Don't become a sports commentator man.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

Come to Play with SMTown..hope sub soon xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Ichi it's already subbed.

Damn Sulli sounds like she was real lonely as a trainee, atleast she has F(x) now. It was okay, needed more of my biases


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

subbed buy who? and ddl yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Come To Play
Don't know about ddl.


----------



## JJ (Jun 29, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> I'll take the bottom right one with a side order of fries



I have to say that if a group is going to come out with a picture for the first time, this does not make a good impression. 

FT Island really want to be a J-Rock band for real. I like that song. I still do not think that anyone else in that band except Hongki should be singing though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Come To Play
> Don't know about ddl.



oh okay. thank you! xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

Started it, oh lord they're walking out and switching to clips on the french fans


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait till the shot of a middle aged French woman cryingXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

double language barrier, i can't tell how bad their French is haha

edit: Hyoyeon "CA VA?!"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Having learnt basic French since a kid, their pronunciation is terrible.

How lol was the fact that French fans were accidently calling Sooyoung Moustache


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

Yesung became woman.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

French's accent is really something lol...

and lol Yesung's vocal and his mic xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL I SAW THE WOMAN YOU MEANT

Great for her but oh god that's uncomfortable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

I was like wut, if only your kids could see mommy right nowXD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

lol Yesung's dance...out of control


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

"I was in vocal lessons while they were doing this."


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

lool even soccer commentary xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

yahhhh Sulli and Krystal 

touching xD

I just focus on their crying face instead of the Sub ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Tiffany seems quite a sweetheart doesn't she?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

oh god what they're saying about shindong is harsh 

"when he came in, we thought we would hear the maximum of singing (talent)"  

SOOOO bad




Ennoea said:


> Tiffany seems quite a sweetheart doesn't she?



gah they're going to make me cry?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol at Eunhyuk and Shindong, other trainees would look at us and know they have hope aswell


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

I can only imagine what Eeteuk said about them when they were performing DJ Doc's song 

edit WTF just happened 

First Eunhyuk and Hyo were doing some badass MJ moves and then it becomes some electric/wave thing between leeteuk and krystal 

edit: and then the girls win, i'm guessing the pd staff chose because they're usually males.   only hyo really danced from that side


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes but Krystal jiggled, Uncle fans were pretty much won over.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

pretty much haha.  it was cute though, not gonna deny it. xD

and haha Sooyoung.  when leeteuk told her he was sorry for hugging her, when she said "i was in grade 5", she gave that face that said "i felt like ellen page's character in hard candy, i was so scarred that i've held that grudge this whole time and now i have to stuff it in and say OH I FORGIVE YOU" 

it was totally a temporary death glare.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes but what about Yuri? Teuk created a monster, a monster that has taken Yuri's innocence.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm glad he never got to Seohyun, he had to try for her post-debut and I bet that's even harder. 

very cute episode of come to play.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2011)

Pre-debut Seobb probably had an aura of "come near me and lose your baby maker", so I doubt he even got close.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> loooooove it.
> 
> however I hate the "i like this,i like that" >_>


It's good but too Jiyeon focused , Hyomin and others need some love too 


Ennoea said:


> Yeasung:"Barcelona v Man U will be decided by how Messi can stop Park Jisung's shots"
> 
> What is this nonsense
> 
> Don't become a sports commentator man.



Lol I hate Man U , not necessarily the team but the fans 

Barca


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_WhKpcUSsI&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
Imma peel my eggs like this now.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 30, 2011)

Not doing popping anymore for our performance in September cuz we're gonna start a lot of practice.  Still doing our 13th line thing(probably something K-pop), hip hop(hopefully urbanized), and then the mixed hip hop that is sexy couple shit.  I'm excited.  I would do popping but if I do then I probably won't pass my Korean class this term.

Our 13th line still needs a choreographer and I'm thinking of doing it but I still don't know if we're street dancing or a K-pop dance.


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeasung:"Barcelona v Man U will be decided by how Messi can stop Park Jisung's shots"
> 
> What is this nonsense
> 
> Don't become a sports commentator man.



What the hell  

What a tool


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 30, 2011)

lol a female japanese reporter asked Hara if she like BEAST's JunHyung. Hara just nodded while saying hai hai xD

--
Tiffany chosen by French fans as the prettiest member ( I foreseen this xD )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2011)

gonna watch come to play in a bit.



> ***One more thank-you gift for international viewers!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone who always wanted to watch LIVE Music Bank but couldn't do so cuz you didn't have KBS World? We will also livecast the Music Bank (18:00 KST) in HD through KBS World website!!!



it's the half yearly special so if you guys wanna watch kbs is streaming.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope it's not now, I have to leave for work 

Also:



(Comcast) Mnet said the deal calls for its network to be launched on the D1 digital tier locally and in San Francisco, Chicago and Boston by Sept. 1.

FML


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I hope it's not now, I have to leave for work
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



it's tomorrow 6pm KST (GMT +9) =) I don't think BB/2ne1 are performing tho =/ guess the YG/KBS feud still isn't settled yet.

if you want a rough gauge, it's about slightly more than 18 hours from now.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone going?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2011)

I ain't going to Trafalgar Square, it's too far

But I will rope in a few people to go to London if YG come


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2011)

not taking a plane when I get kpop here enough D:

miss A's supposedly coming here again in September (they're gonna be here in 14 days for the Korean Music Wave concert).


----------



## Hustler (Jun 30, 2011)

God damnit Victoriaaa 

Watching CTP . Yuri and Sooyoung be looking gorgeous but Yuri is still too skinny

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE9gP_N5o98&feature=player_embedded#at=44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOWKgRuxlAg[/YOUTUBE]

Hyomin be rockin that outfit! :ho

Also I can't help but love Jiyeon's hair.  It's like... creative but not too crazy.

also i'm a horrible fan.  I thought Soyeon was Rambo the first two times she sang.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2011)

Lolli Polli

Now that I think about the song is really alot like BoPeep.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2011)

holy crap the setlist looks amazing, I'm looking forward to today's show.



> Diary - Navi
> 
> Close that lip - 8eight
> 
> ...



tho Sistar & Secret should be performing like later on in the show, at least they should be after rookies like A Pink/Boyfriend.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2011)

> BTD (Ft. G.NA) - Infinite



Really wanna see what this is about


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

Loved the intro more than the actual song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Loved the intro more than the actual song



=o did you see the IU phone casings I posted a link to earlier?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2011)

> Really wanna see what this is about



Most likely Gona pushing herself off the floor with her best assets. Too easy


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 30, 2011)

G.NA plus Infinite .... twice pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2011)

I was hoping for some Infinite and Secret action

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMxutAmlsQE&[/YOUTUBE]
I get Hyori and Beyonce vibes from her. Step down from Change aswell.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOWKgRuxlAg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hyomin be rockin that outfit! :ho
> 
> ...



At first, I didn't even recognize Hyomin, 
I hate it when I don't notice her right away. lol 

Anyway, I think Jiyeon looks better with her hair down. Just sayin' 
Oh, and Boram looks good with high heels. kufu 

Anyhow, they all look great, I already like this song a lot. 



Ennoea said:


> I was hoping for some Infinite and Secret action
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMxutAmlsQE&[/YOUTUBE]
> I get Hyori and Beyonce vibes from her. Step down from Change aswell.



Not sure if want. <_< ....joking, I just need time to accept this sudden _change_.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2011)

Hyuna looks... idk... Cheap. She's kinda been lazy in performing recently and it's not the kind of natural 'sexy' she did with Change, this is more 'forced' sexy and it comes off kinda slutty.

I loved Roly Poly but Jiyeon should never be center for the whole song, she has such a bitchface going on throughout the whole song when it's supposed to be fun and all like Bo Peep.


----------



## Alien (Jun 30, 2011)

Someone showed me the first one a couple of days ago but i hadn't seen the others yet. 

Thanks


----------



## kyochi (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'll just post here and pretend that I've always been part of the gang. 

hi 




Rain's Angel said:


> I loved Roly Poly but Jiyeon should never be center for the whole song, she has such a bitchface going on throughout the whole song when it's supposed to be fun and all like Bo Peep.



She wasn't the center of the whole song. For once, the others who usually get no spotlight during performances (Boram and Qri), got to do more in this single. And as for Jiyeon's ''bitchface'', that's actually her usual face during performances.  Though ofc, she smiles at times but maybe you didn't notice it. 

However, not all of them smiled as much. But they still danced pretty damn good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2011)

Qri and Boram get more lines than normal but they never actually get the center spot in the chorus which is the main focus of the song. Sure jiyeon may have smiled a few times but that doesn't excuse the face she gives for most of the song, which was criticized the last comeback and she actually fixed her expression on stage after that.

I'm just saying she can do better than this.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2011)

But Gayoon, Jessica and Jiyeon can't help but look like they're PMS'ing on stage. They were just born with bitchfaces


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2011)

Man, Change was so perfect for Hyuna

love her, but totally don't want to hear some song called "bubblepop" from her


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll have to stay up until 4-6ish am to watch the Show streaming 
Seems like I'm not getting any sleep. Should check if my Flashplayer can handle the website first 


Rain's Angel said:


> =o did you see the IU phone casings I posted a link to earlier?



I didn't 
They're very Nice, I kind of want one


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2011)

Show is on way too late/early for me, will just watch the performance later.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2011)

This list is irrelevant without Secret

And lol



> Shy Boy - Sistar
> 
> Ma Boy - Secret


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 1, 2011)

SMH. No Daesung at least?


----------



## Spica (Jul 1, 2011)

^ Heard Stella was supposed to be the original face and center of SNSD instead of Yoona. And she was a better singer than Taeyeon and better dance than Hyoyeon. So strange to think about.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 1, 2011)

oh wow even in Hi.res


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2011)

**


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 1, 2011)

aw...i forgot the PS: Hustler dont see this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> **



Don't worry I heard that Victoria wasn't very happy about the kissing lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Don't worry I heard that Victoria wasn't very happy about the kissing lol.



THEY KISSED?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 1, 2011)

What this I'm missing out on?

Aparently this:


aksaska So close Gonna go 

Buying tickets tomorrow!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> What this I'm missing out on?
> 
> Aparently this:
> 
> ...



ooh. FINALLY some news about their US songs.

haha it's the Khuntoria couple on We Got Married (2PM's Nichkhun & f(x)'s Victoria), they recently had their wedding photoshoot.

@Hust:


> This week?s episode followed the couple as they filmed their wedding portrait, capturing their first ever ?kiss? together during the process.
> 
> After completing the ?Spiderman kiss scene?, which was apparently one of Nichkhun?s lifelong wishes, Victoria was apparently a little disappointed with her husband.
> 
> Nichkhun reportedly had a hard time trying to cheer her up.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)

if anyone wanted to know, the stream's on the site in some kind of pop-up page. It just started broadcast.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you Link?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you :33

and how to I get it off the HD thing to listen?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)

about that... I'm not so sure because I have KBS World =X


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww, Thank you anyways :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2011)

4Minute should never do songs like Danger again, that was painful. GNA and her cameo in BTD was just pointless, atleast they did better in their cameo. CNB look ill to me, two of them should really be resting right now. 

And I'm always surprised by how loud A Pink's chants are, they're really gaining popularity among school kids. 

Also that list of best bodies is failure esp since Cha Seungwon ain't an idol. And really 2AM probably have better bodies than 2PM so more failure. No Rain or Hyori either, more fail.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2011)

So did you enjoy the leather pants on Infinite Noda?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2011)

> Victoria was apparently a little disappointed with her husband.



Bahahaha 

Can't rep you enough RA

Must spread


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2011)

How can you not be disappointed with someone who's life long dream is to do a kiss from Spiderman? It pretty much represents what's wrong with the Khuntoria couple, Khun lives in a dream world and is obsessed with doing gestures mirroring movies. Vic however is realising he really has this image of her and probably doesn't know what she really likes or wants.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> How can you not be disappointed with someone who's life long dream is to do a kiss from Spiderman? It pretty much represents what's wrong with the Khuntoria couple, Khun lives in a dream world and is obsessed with doing gestures mirroring movies. Vic however is realising he really has this image of her and probably doesn't know what she really likes or wants.



Funny he always expects her to cry everytime he does something special .

This is why Yong is so great , he knew what Seobb liked and did whatever she liked yet never expected anything back. Can't believe people claim he uses her for popularity when he has probably more fans as an individual .



> As for idol groups, 2PM is leading the ‘CF Star‘ poll



Since when mofo? BB & Snsd rule this shit 

And wow so many Jieun x Taeyang shippers , hmm


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2011)

Taeyeon looks really pretty in the Echo MV.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally got a chance to watch RM 42, hope it's good.

You know RM is much better off without guests, unless it's like an old skool actor/actress or comedian.

Holy shit Kook is glowing like a badass, they're all screwed. I just realised this ep is like Game of Thrones with all the betrayal waiting to happen

Damn Kook is a beast, i'd be scared aswell. Lol not only did he rip off the name tag but the stitched on Velcro aswell, crazy KookXD

Kook's ringtone is Sparta

Done with it, the ending was really cute, a new love line awaits Gary. Anyway probably the best hide and seek in ages, real intense.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Jul 2, 2011)

R-16 is today, I wanted to go but I have a test on Tuesday


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

koguryo said:


> R-16 is today, I wanted to go but I have a test on Tuesday



do it! Give us a link to get you hits tho!

anyone gonna post their top songs for 2011 so far? Ima probably do mine later.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 2, 2011)

Actually I can't really do the dance thing with my club mates cuz they're Korean and the rules stated you have to be a foreigner.  That or I'm thinking of two complete Kpop dance cover things.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Actually I can't really do the dance thing with my club mates cuz they're Korean and the rules stated you have to be a foreigner.  That or I'm thinking of two complete Kpop dance cover things.



really? Damn.

G.O solo song teaser:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

there's been lots of different trans of the article, have yet to seen an accurate one (most are just posting the list and adding their own 'info') but the list is (trans by soompi):


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Black & White - G.NA
2. Good Day - IU
3. Shy Boy - Secret
4. Tonight
5. Someday - IU
6. Intuition - C.N.BLUE
7. The Story Only I didn't Know - IU
8. My Heart is Beating - K.Will
9. Twinkle Twinkle - Girl's Day
10. Pinocchio (Danger) - f(x)
11. Tok Tok - Mighty Mouth feat. Soya
12. That Man - Hyun Bin
13. Well Done - Navi
14. You Are the Best of My Life - Lee Hyun
15. Going Crazy - Song Ji Eun feat. Bang Yong Guk
16. Mirror Mirror - 4minute
17. Please - Kim Bum Soo (I Am A Singer)
18. Day by Day - Kim Bo Kyung
19. Heart to Heart - 4minute
20. Don't Cry - Park Bom
21. For First Time Lovers (Banmal Song) - Jung Yong Hwa
22. Bangkok City - Orange Caramel
23. Heartsore Story - Wheesung feat. BEAST Junhyung
24. Love Song - Big Bang
25. High High - GD&TOP
26. Cafe - Big Bang
27. Oh Yeah - GD&TOP feat. Park Bom
28. Keep Your Head Down - DBSK
29. Ma Boy - SISTAR19
30  Supa Dupa Diva - Dal★Shabet

shockers: Girl's Day being in the Top 10 wtf.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 2, 2011)

> Chung Eunjung, a 46-year-old mother from Seoul, says South Korea’s plan to give children more play time by ending Saturday classes means only one thing: more private tutoring.





> “I’m not the only parent to feel this way,” said Chung, who already spends $1,700 a month on additional classes for her two sons. “*It would be a brave mother who let them play.” *



lol I expected nothing less


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2011)

^ You should watch Match up if you like Jinyoung Noda

Damn saturday classes . I have uni 2 days a week and I complain like a bitch .


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KLXphAn0boU[/YOUTUBE]

Anybody else want a official release?
It's really good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> [YOUTUBE]KLXphAn0boU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Anybody else want a official release?
> It's really good.



I think it's officially released on the digital music sites.

here you go:


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Damn it .

Thank you :33 Going to download now then


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh Bom you godly being <3

Strong heart Kara cut , finally!


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ You should watch Match up if you like Jinyoung Noda
> 
> Damn saturday classes . I have uni 2 days a week and I complain like a bitch .



Because you're a little bitch?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> Because you're a little bitch?



Yup hate uni , can't wait to graduate


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Oh Bom you godly being <3
> 
> Strong heart Kara cut , finally!



ugh sbs cockblocks us azns fast.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

> “It would be a brave mother who let them play.”



Wow destroying the only peace your child gets in his life, good one.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

monmon uploaded all of the broadcast of smtown paris

... a girl was holding up a "goguma couple 4ever" sign.





I would totally get my ass kicked out of one of those concerts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

> anyone gonna post their top songs for 2011 so far? Ima probably do mine later.



Top 10 (in order):
2NE1- Lonely
Secret- Shy Boy
CNBlue- Lovegirl
Beast- Fiction
Big Bang- Stupid Liar
Jay- Abandoned
Park Bom- Don't Cry
Seungri- White Love
Big Bang- Tonight
Seungri- What do you Want

4Minute, Rainbow and F(x) probably just miss out but really I just preferred their last songs more to their newer stuff.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Just finished the broadcast.  

was pretty awesome.   Sadly they cut out a bunch of shit but it's still a good 20+ performances.

Best one is probably Suju doing a rock version of U, totally loved it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Was the Seobb and Kyu one good Cara?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Sadly that one wasn't there, I was honestly just going to skip through his parts if it was, though. 

My own top songs:
Abandoned
Stupid Liar
Lonely
Love Girl
Hot Summer (I really love this for some reason xD)
Nothings Over
Great Escape (if it counts)
Cry
Good Day (this was 2011?  it was on RA's list but it's still a favorite)

That's nine of the ones I probably listen to the most, topmost being Abandoned and Stupid Liar 

After those it's a big mix of Rainbow and 4minute as well, also loved Jay's other song Tonight, Fiction, etc.  Hasn't been a bad half-year for Kpop.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

> Hot Summer (I really love this for some reason xD)



It starts out epic but idk unless I'm watching the MV I tend to skip it after the second chorus for some reason.

Much better than their last perf:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBmYDRfa47U&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh damn.  Didn't he release a song there?  

I'm surprised at the underwhelming fan amounts, however.  I'm guessing that whenever I watch fancams of groups that I'm underestimating the amounts. 

Also, 

edit: watching HB 22

I'm surprised the staff didn't tell Gil "you're doing it wrong" when he started making that campfire  

/feels slightly elitist for having made one before


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

I once created fire using a twig and a bark.

/joins elitist club


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Fuck yeah. :ho

/searches for Seohyun videos


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey just dropping in
Kpop isn't as bad as I once thought it was, but what's with the plastic surgery? Is this common....


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Yup, it's common alright.  Some people are out with it, many aren't, but either way you gotta live with it. xD


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2011)

Haha I see
Well, I got into it mainly because one of my friends showed me a video and I was like "hey whos this shes beautiful" and he's like its Eunjung.
Now she's my wallpaper.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

K Pop can be very superficial, and the standards of beauty are quite specific so it's become synonymous with surgery. Unless you hit the genetic lottery most idols need touch ups, may they be nose jobs or double eyelids but really most of them are decent looking to begin with so they only need minor work. Surgery can be looked down by some fans (esp anti's), but it's so widespread that you can't really hold it against them. Also it seems more common among female idols than males, female idols are always under incredible amounts of scrutiny so it really sucks for them, esp horrible diets.

The girl in my sig however is pure PS free perfection


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Sadly that one wasn't there, I was honestly just going to skip through his parts if it was, though.
> 
> My own top songs:
> Abandoned
> ...



that wasn't my list =X it was Dosirak's Top 30 for 2011 so far.

my list:
Going Crazy - Song Ji Eun feat. Bang Yong Guk
Shy Boy - Secret
Intuition - C.N.BLUE
Bangkok City - Orange Caramel
Starlight Moonlight - Secret
Black & White - G.NA
On Rainy Days - Beast
Average - Baek Ji Young
Pinocchio (Danger) - f(x)
I Already Miss You - G.NA

there's probably a few I missed out on but I also liked Maybe (Sunye), That Man (Hyun Bin), Different (Kim Bum Soo & Taeyeon) and My Heart is Beating (K.Will).

Plastic Surgery: Females are bigger targets by antis on this but it's pretty clear that a lot of males do it too, it's just not judged as heavily (double standards and all). You can tell some people definitely did get some sort of PS (like Yoona and Taemin, their noses have definitely changed) even if they don't speak about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Males get PS done aswell but I always tend to feel guys can get away with mediocre looks more than females who are expected to look like dolls and Anime girls, it's unfair on them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Males get PS done aswell but I always tend to feel guys can get away with mediocre looks more than females who are expected to look like dolls and Anime girls, it's unfair on them.



yeah. Someone like Shindong can be popular and not get judged for his weight but a girl who looks healthy and slightly heavier than normal idol girls get so much hate and criticism it's ridiculous (Zinger, Suzy got a lot of criticism for her weight too recently).


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The girl in my sig however is pure PS free perfection



Gyuri is ridiculously good looking without make up. 



Rain's Angel said:


> that wasn't my list =X it was Dosirak's Top 30 for 2011 so far.



xD I knew what you meant, i mostly was referring to the year and wasn't sure whether it meant charting or if they were released and ranked by someone in the company

Another thing to take into consideration about the idols is that make up has also come a long way.  Without PS, you can become an entirely different person.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It starts out epic but idk unless I'm watching the MV I tend to skip it after the second chorus for some reason.
> 
> Much better than their last perf:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBmYDRfa47U&[/YOUTUBE]



 they both look the same, I'm seeing 2 Boms!
/feels slightly embarrassed


Why would you pay fans? I don't understand.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Gyuri is ridiculously good looking without make up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, I think it's sales for 2011? For that music site only (Dosirak). Melon will probably release theirs soon.

and ia, make-up really covers a lot but some of them wear it reaaaaaaaal thick. Especially those who are breaking out. I'm usually quite shocked by the amount the guys wear, those breaking out tend to have it real thick which really isn't good for the skin.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah some people underestimate the effects of a stylist and a make up artist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Woah Taec's nose is completely different. 

Top pic... looks like Yunho?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

who is that in the first pic?

I have never found Taecyeon hot though. Guy has abs and all but he has a butterface =/


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

I think Taec had a bridge inserted to raise his nose. 



> Top pic... looks like Yunho?



Yep. Him and Doojoon are a case of Puberty+stylist=winning. Bless them both.

Most pre debut pics are kinda adorable tho:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

/googles Doojoons



omg puberty did amazing for him. xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

wow. Puberty did amazing, boy is hottttt now. Beast are in Singapore actually (I think they held a fanmeet yesterday?).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Try to guess who this is? It's kinda obviousXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> wow. Puberty did amazing, boy is hottttt now. Beast are in Singapore actually (I think they held a fanmeet yesterday?).



since i was searching for beast predebut just now i read their in somewhere called Sunway Lagoon lol



Ennoea said:


> Try to guess who this is? It's kinda obviousXD



Totally evil looking baby

but it's obviously Siwon


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

The first pic has "Judging you" written all over it


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Talking about Predebut huh?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The first pic has "Judging you" written all over it



He knew one day he would have to start smiting people, so in that second pic he's alternating push ups and bathing. 



T.O.P said:


> Talking about Predebut huh?



ChubbyTOP to ChoomTOP


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

The infamous TOP was a chubby boy picsXD

I remember my sis was like the girls at his school are all probably so pissed they didn't zone in on him when he was alittle overweight and easy for the picking.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> since i was searching for beast predebut just now i read their in somewhere called Sunway Lagoon lol



ooh means they've left for Malaysia already. I think they have a fanmeeting there today.

there's gonna be a ton of kpop acts here 2 weeks from now though, Korean Music Wave Concert D:


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

I know right, you never what the person next to you is going to be. 

I find him adorable either way.



Ennoea said:


> [/SPOILER]



GD right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

> there's gonna be a ton of kpop acts here 2 weeks from now though, Korean Music Wave Concert D:



Are you going?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ooh means they've left for Malaysia already. I think they have a fanmeeting there today.
> 
> there's gonna be a ton of kpop acts here 2 weeks from now though, Korean Music Wave Concert D:



Gah i'm so jealous haha.  you guys seem to get concerts a lot.

Also Enno I can't find any Gyuri Pre-debut or child pics. xD  theres literally like one high school photo that pops up.

and currently the two idols that look most like their predebut selves are Taeyeon and Dongwoon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are you going?



nope, I went for last year's. It's kinda overpriced this year, they only have 2 big acts compared to 3 last year (only BB & 2ne1 this year, last year had BB, Soshi & Shinee) but overall more artists (miss A, U-Kiss, FT Island, Teen Top, Touch, dalshabet, The Boss & X-5)

ohwait I just saw the poster, they've changed it from BB to solo acts (GD&TOP, Taeyang & Seungri).


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunny looks a bit weird Young.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunny's changes are pretty interesting... like the bridge is the same, but it's shaped differently.



dawww look at Minho's ears


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Gah i'm so jealous haha.  you guys seem to get concerts a lot.
> 
> Also Enno I can't find any Gyuri Pre-debut or child pics. xD  theres literally like one high school photo that pops up.
> 
> and currently the two idols that look most like their predebut selves are Taeyeon and Dongwoon.



yeah we do. Even the newer, unknown groups come here for fanmeetings (Rania has theirs this month, B1A4 on our National Day smh at whoever organized this). miss A are supposedly coming back for a 3rd time in September too (lol I think JYP loves us, 2PM filmed the Hands Up MV here too. 2AM have been here a ton of times too).

you forgot Seobb =o


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Gyuri:

She looks abit like Natalie Portman here*_*

Out of Kara Jiyoung was prob the cutest:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

was trying to leave my biasness out but indeed, she needs neither the touch of a knife or any form of make up to mar her perfection


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

They pretty much still look the same to me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

Jiyoung is a cutie, I'm surprised she's not popular in Korea (not so sure about Japan popularity?) cause has a lot of features that Koreans tend to fawn over.

oh damn Gyuri even looks like a goddess when she's young, she looks almost the same.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

I think alot of idols look like their kids selves.

Ham for instance:




> Jiyoung is a cutie, I'm surprised she's not popular in Korea (not so sure about Japan popularity?) cause has a lot of features that Koreans tend to fawn over.



Including her age lol. I think because Korean fawn over Hara and Nicole more so she get's left behind. In Japan from what I can tell the popularity is Hara>Ham>Nicole>Jiyoung>Gyuri.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> They pretty much still look the same to me



Taemin got a nosejob tho but they mostly look the same (except Key somewhat).

^ Seungyeon's baby face is still there. so jealous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol i love the Shinee grad pics, they look straight out of a Bishounen anime.  

and omg seungyeon with the ice cream


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't find any Baby pics for SNSD


Cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can't find any Baby pics for SNSD





kinda small, going to have to find the video instead 

edit: it popped up quick


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can't find any Baby pics for SNSD




Yuri.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Holy shit that looks exactly like Yuri, even her expression

I half expected Jess to block her picsXD

Damn singing Dear Mom for Tiffany must be real hard


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 2, 2011)

waaaah so cute pek



lulz his infamous gigolo shirt


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

he's all up in the camera


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Why is he wearing a gigolo shirt?


Sungjongs is the most amusing tho:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

oh lord the hair 



maybe beast are in singapore now

the dates for all the stuff i look at are different because i'm half a day behind


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> oh lord the hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha that was yesterday (it's Sunday here already!). Timezones are a pain sometimes lol.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

It's only 12 AM here 


NudeShroom said:


> kinda small, going to have to find the video instead
> 
> edit: it popped up quick


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel really bad for him, he must have a horrible week. It's good to see his fans suppourting him.


I swear I need a Gwangsoo set.

It's really late here, need to sleep, have to go to a Wedding tomorrow aswell


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

woah TOP we're in the same timezone   that's rare for me to find xD


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

You live/Near in NY?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Nope, I live in the DC area. 

Also whats with that "villa" use?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Fuuuu

Damn 

You'll find out


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2011)

Iu was a really cute baby too


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

omg seohyun says "i am captain jack sparrow" at about 10:10 in that clip

i died omg


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

lol Copy pasta hair 


Why so cute Key?


EDIT:
Taeyang twitter photo updates 
Strong heart Kara cut
Strong heart Kara cut
Strong heart Kara cut


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2011)

Top 10 

2ne1 - Lonely
Beast - Fiction
Big Bang - Cafe
Big Bang - Love song
Secret - Shy boy
Cn Blue - Love girl
Park Bom - Don't cry
B1A4 - Only learned the bad things
Rania - Dr. Feel good / Masquerade
G-d Top - High high


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2011)

2PM won Inki  . Awesome performance as always..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFEEaSPlDQU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Jul 3, 2011)

So what's new with SNSD?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2011)

Adachi said:


> So what's new with SNSD?



First Jap Album (which is pretty damn awesome), AAGG DVD (Echo MV & RDR 3D MV).

other than that nothing really. Jessica has released a solo OST (Unstoppable Tears).


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been sort of forced to listen to k-pop for over 8 months. I got tired from this. The only artist I recognize as interesting, using different styles of singing, is Lee Jung Hyun. 



Highly recommended to listen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Lee Jung Hyun is okay, but plenty of artist use different styles.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Watching RM 37 now.  

I love how they have to give 30 autographs before they can search for Ye Jin.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Suk Jin got screwed there lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Indeed he did.

But holy shit Ye Jin did badass.  

Definitely one of my favorite guests now, for fighting YJS like that 



			
				Kpop Secrets said:
			
		

> ZICO IS A HOT ASS MESS.
> 
> A little while ago, we had like a whole bunch of groups debut like crazy and one of those groups was Block B. I admit, I thought that none of them was good-looking when I first watched Freeze. Then, I started to watch and watch and ended up getting addicted. I was madly in love with U-Kwon, B-Bomb, and Jaehyo. Now we have Halo. Every single member got a lot hotter and they all look sexy. Then, I see that shit all up on Zico’s head. What in the hell? Did you know that when I first saw Zico’s hair on Tumblr, I thought it was a freaking volcano?! They need to stop making him so ugly. I know some of you may think that those ghetto dreads are hot but I’m sorry. I think he looks like a hobo. Or some kind of mutant spider. I’m not bashing… I just think he needs a haircut.
> 
> S!B: I was actually smitten with Zico. His rap was sexy and I didn’t mind his hair in Freeze since I saw his pre-debut pictures. I kept telling myself, it’s okay. Wait until the next comeback and he’ll get super sexy. Boy, was I wrong. -sigh- Hopefully, next comeback right?





I love his dreads.  But it's mostly because where I live 30% of the guys probably have them (quite a few girls too), so I think they're pretty cool.

edit: LMAO THE PREVIEW FOR EP 38 OF RUNNING MAN IS HILAROUS

THE USUAL SUSPECTS IN RUNNING MAN

oh god that's awesome 

and also Haha x Jong Kook kiss.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Jong Kook finally got his love line


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha x Jong Kook kiss was hilarious .

Can't remember what episode it was but when gwan soo poured water over kook's head and they started fighting, was probably my favorite scene ever


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Where would I go to watch RM?
I see you talking about it a lot  and I feel left out.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 3, 2011)

cyph_Audible - on and on_mixdown.mp3 - 2.26MB

just have to register


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Gawngsoo also has one of my fav scenes in RM when he had to lift those papers, I swear the face he made killed me so much I was crying by the end.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Gwangsoo is such a troll.

This was posted in the BH (it's not inappropriate or anything)

46 seconds for some familiar faces. 

edit: also 1:03 for enno xD


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Gwangsoo is such a troll.
> 
> This was posted in the BH (it's not inappropriate or anything)
> 
> ...



That was a pretty decent video.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Fine enough for your hipster tastes? 



makes Junho sound like a p*d*p****


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Cara and her ninja skills noticed like a second of SNSD

What's with the screaming? Fangirls are creepy.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Wut


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Wut



Going by what most Shapleys are saying, Stephanie can't appear on tv while under contract with her ballet school or something but that ends next year. Lina wraps up acting stuff next year too. I think this was smart of SM, it's no use to keep pushing the comeback date back, must as well make a subunit of Sunday and Dana to get CSJH's name out there so they won't be forgotten when they comeback as 4


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOO ;_;

I was really curious about seeing them as a full group.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO ;_;
> 
> I was really curious about seeing them as a full group.



;_; same here but better than nothing.

The miss A album has been pushed back from like April till now. No news when it's actually going to be out now. BEG are supposed to comeback this month but no news on that either

After School subunits split:
Red team (sexy image): Kahi, Jooyeon, UEE, Yiyoung
Blue team (cute image): Jungah + Orange Caramel

Or at least that's what I think the concepts are for each group judging by the pics.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Gah I guess if they're going to come back another time as full that would be awesome.  If not, that's alright, it happens. 

Can't wait for BEG, been listening to Ga-in's song a lot lately.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Going by what most Shapleys are saying, Stephanie can't appear on tv while under contract with her ballet school or something but that ends next year. Lina wraps up acting stuff next year too. I think this was smart of SM, it's no use to keep pushing the comeback date back, must as well make a subunit of Sunday and Dana to get CSJH's name out there so they won't be forgotten when they comeback as 4


That's not a bad Idea actually 


NudeShroom said:


> Gah I guess if they're going to come back another time as full that would be awesome.  If not, that's alright, it happens.
> 
> Can't wait for BEG, been listening to Ga-in's song a lot lately.



Oh! which one from her album, I've been listening to Nichell.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 3, 2011)

saw some one kinda looks like YoonA today...she was cosplay as Miku for the Toyota session xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> That's not a bad Idea actually
> 
> 
> Oh! which one from her album, I've been listening to Nichell.



Just Irreversible.  Though I should probably start checking out more albums lately, now that I have the space.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

I could send you a link :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2011)

Isn't Nichell the intro track tho? Just an instrumental?

I loved Ga-in's mini, it was flawless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Isn't Nichell the intro track tho? Just an instrumental?
> 
> I loved Ga-in's mini, it was flawless.





T.O.P said:


> I could send you a link :33




Haha this is convincing, I'll take it. 


*Spoiler*: _Also, I'm bored and sneaking around the old kpopsecrets._


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that's crease, if only we had Sherlock Holmes here


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Isn't Nichell the intro track tho? Just an instrumental?
> 
> I loved Ga-in's mini, it was flawless.


It has some singing 
It's fun to dance to though.


NudeShroom said:


> Haha this is convincing, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Also, I'm bored and sneaking around the old kpopsecrets._



Alright.

 Breaking Asian stereotypes one at a time,.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2011)

Man, these old secrets are probably worse than the newer ones.  

Literally so much hate and shortsightedness. 


*Spoiler*: _More ancient secrets from like a year ago_ 






So this person is saying that she's an attention whore for using the hoodie like it's meant to be used? 


This person should be honored they look like a goddess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Troll secrets. KPS used to be full of them, still is but to a less amount.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 3, 2011)

lol I don't take that place seriously


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 4, 2011)

lol even school, and its elementary school


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

They should have failed the kids or something 



> Why didn't I think of that one while in elementary school "Teacher I don't know who discovered America because Brad Pit just married Jenifer Aniston and I'm heartbroken"
> 
> Seriously......



Best quote ever


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

Idk about Korea but here Elementary schools are for Kids under 10, why were they crying?

In Elementary school I was too busy watching Pokemon to give a darn about celebrities, how times have changed.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _going in from the parking and WTF_ 




...my name and Yuri lol 
why is it on a car license plate, and why is it has the handicap sticker 
-_-


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol even school, and its elementary school


Wow just wow , aren't they all supposed to be like 5???

My teachers in primary would have called my parents if I cried over some shit like that .

What happened to the good ol culture of Asian parents beating their kids? SMH!


IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: _going in from the parking and WTF_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol that's pretty awesome


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn Taeyang is suddenly abusing his twitter 

Edit :He's in Cali ??


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 4, 2011)

lol yah...but no fangirls r stalking him...just yet~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2011)

kinda meh. Just Follow is great though, should've been the title track. More of a duet than Hyuna feat. Dok2 though (like how A Bitter Day should be G.NA feat Hyuna instead).


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

Why is she moaning so much?? expecting a great MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2011)

SloClo said:


>



omg so many gifs and I'm on my phone o:

either way this tumblr looks awesome


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

God the blue team 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI&feature=player_embedded#at=53[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2011)

omg  jessica is boss in this.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

"I'm stupid , Seohyun is just a follower and Jessica will never run"  

Oh Sooyoung


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> God the blue team
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI&feature=player_embedded#at=53[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, just mute and watch , reminds me of lee hyori at some points


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know whether I like the tan or not lol looks good at times but Yoobin is the only one who pulls it off well for me 



> 2011 spring - l?s choice hot girl! (for korean lesbians)
> 
> 25. Seo woo
> 24. Jun Jihyun
> ...



Hanuel is pure gorgeous and should be in the top 10


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 4, 2011)

Bad list is bad.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

^
Ga in should be at least higher, She's prettier than. Amber, at least in my opinion  


Kagawa said:


> Wow, just mute and watch , reminds me of lee hyori at some points



Ring ding dong + this MV go really well together :ho
Do it


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 4, 2011)

^ true, not sure why amber is up that high.

5. Moon Jae Won had to google


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

lol Is that even a girl?


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope, lol. who is Moon Jae Won? All i see is a male on google


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

^ 


[YOUTUBE]-Pi13Eo6HB8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-7dXiSwXogc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Hanuel is pure gorgeous and should be in the top 10





Kagawa said:


> Bad list is bad.





T.O.P said:


> ^
> Ga in should be at least higher, She's prettier than. Amber, at least in my opinion




Heres your answer!


> 2011 spring - l’s choice hot girl! (*for korean lesbians*)



Dunno about Moon Jae Won though.   

Probably shares a name with someone.  

I wonder if reporters are ever going to question SNSD about their popularity among lesbians, that would be lol yet heartbreaking at the same time. 

Watching AAGG now

"Smart Brain Tiffany"?

Is this some sort of joke?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

Poor Jisook, that sucks

Hyuna's song is kinda weird, and the MV is abit stupid. And wtf was with all those dumb sound effects?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

And they are gona be taking on 1N2D hmm


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MQS_n54RQo[/YOUTUBE]

Gah so adorable.  Wish there was more english from them though.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> And they are gona be taking on 1N2D hmm



Oh lol I saw this earlier on a BB post.



It really is Catchy though.

Who's 1N2D? google time 

Edit: Oh I see


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2011)

Taeyeon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _IT'S (KPOP)SECRET TIIIIIIIIME!_ 







Block B are already past 2pm   How would one even think that they're 2PM 2.0!?  They can already rap better, sing better, and ffs can probably even dance better.  

At least put them against something respectable like Big Bang



"Closeted Sex Freak"?

All I can say to that is FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

Loooooooooool!! 

Block B are so badass and full of swag , comparing them to 2PM is pure blasphemy .

I do get the impression of watching Shinee in their early days when I watch B1A4 perform though but it doesn't mean they're trying to be like them .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

Block B are nothing like 2PM whatsoever, and Zico can probably rap better than all of them put together.

That SNSD secret is just stupid.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2011)

If it was just a picture of Seohyun with "Closeted Sex Freak" over it, I would have been suspicious of myself posting it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

I love how it's like Taeyeon is finally getting laid by Tiffany and that's why she's so happy. Wtf


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

Jess liked the junk in the trunk but now that trunk is empty the girl is moving on.


How can 4Minute be the female Beast when they debuted first?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2011)

there have been tons of those Yulsic ones popping up lately.  Either way, we all know Jess is probably an ass girl after hanging around with Taeyeon so long. 

and the second one is just ridiculous.  the 2ne1 and BB comparison is already whatever because that's sort of accepted as their initial marketing scheme.  It was always rumored that YG would release a "female Big Bang", and frankly they have their own name now

of course 4min came like, half a year prior? and i'm not even familiar with the last group, so i doubt they've really even had a chance to be compared.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

The last group is nothing like CNblue, they're basic Kpop.

I don't really get the Yulsic stuff since I never really saw anything between them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha Yulsic is just one of those things where you gotta be looking for it to find it.  Like most idol subtext. 

Though I gotta admit, this scene the other day from the Echo making of between them was super cute.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

It has begun


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't Help but lol 
Why do people insist on comparing other people?


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah that girl group only has in common with CNBlue that they play instruments. Nothing more than that (imo).


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Can't Help but lol
> Why do people insist on comparing other people?



People like to believe that the people/things they like are better than things/people that other people like and thus they compare them.  It makes them seem as if they are better than other people who like "inferior" people/things.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

VIP's and Block B fans need to cool it. The TOP/PO and GD/Zico comparisons are just attracting hate for both side, it's childish.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

More fail from KPS:


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol hottests are up there when it comes to being the most delusional and annoying fandom 

If Wondergirls feature in a 2PM song it's "family" love but 2ne1 are using BB for fame? lol 

Some of 2ne1 videos have more views than BB videos , scary 

And I don't think anyone posted this : for the 1st half of 2011



> Best Drama:
> 1. Secret Garden + Greatest Love: 67.2%
> 3. Dream High: 34.5%
> 4. City Hunter: 18%
> ...



WGM? lol everyone wants to date freely . Surprised at the lack of RM but then again it's not the best show for idols but yay for 1N2D , like a boss


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

> Best MC host:
> 1. Yoo Jae Suk: 41.8%
> 2. Kang Ho Dong: 25.5%
> 3. Park Myung Soo: 10.9%



Jae Suk kicking ass



> Idols who show excellence in variety shows:
> 1. Kwanghee (ZE:A): 29%
> 2. Jo Kwon (2AM): 18.1%
> 3. Seungri (Big Bang): 7.2%



Kwanghee beat Kwon? I'm glad Seungri is gaining popularity and not for being a douche.



> Lol hottests are up there when it comes to being the most delusional and annoying fandom



They really are annoying. If someone doesn't like them it's because they're "Jaywalkers", and heaven forbid say that Chansung is a crap singer>_>


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2011)

2PM feels so underwhelming to me. 



This isn't the first time I've heard Minhyuk sing though. There are videos on the net of him singing. I'm glad he could sing something that showcases his voice in the right way.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 5, 2011)

Jae suk is the best.

i don't find Kang Ho Dong funny one bit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> 2PM feels so underwhelming to me.



They were pretty awesome back in 09, but back then they had Jay and could rely on him and Junsu to sing the chorus.

And Chansung didn't sing as much back then. 

We mostly talk down about them now because they basically haven't improved since then.  JYP had them basically spend all of 2010 singing emo songs to probably to ploy the remaining hottests into thinking they were singing about Jay when the guy had been terminated long before the public was told. :/


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I listened to stuff when they had Jay and I can tell a difference. His spark is missing.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



 Jessica got scared in Sunny's MV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2011)

Indeed.  He had the most charisma out of all of them.  Probably not a better singer than Junsu, but he at least had more talent than the remaining five. 

edit: happen to be watching RM with 2pm now

of course only Jihyo and the Commander would be left. 

FFS how many coats did Jihyo find? like 5 of them?

My god I've forgotten how useless the rest can be compared to her and Jong Kook, and the two of them were sick. 

Looks like it's going to be a good episode if they're getting Haha's Coordi and Kwon Ryeol out XD


----------



## koguryo (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so confused, we might do the sexy sexy dancing or we might not.  The choreographer in charge told me they might not be doing it but I checked online and it says she's still doing choreography for it

I actually haven't been following Kpop lately cuz of dancing ㅜㅜ


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



omg lol Sica is hilarious in Sunny and Tiffany's solo MVs at the back.



Hustler said:


> WGM? lol everyone wants to date freely . Surprised at the lack of RM but then again it's not the best show for idols but yay for 1N2D , like a boss



wgm is like the easiest show to do, no pressure at all, just getting close to another person, I'm not surprised it's a top pick.



JediJaina said:


> 2PM feels so underwhelming to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the first time I've heard Minhyuk sing though. There are videos on the net of him singing. I'm glad he could sing something that showcases his voice in the right way.



omggggggg. I loved this OST more than Yonghwa's and Shinhye's. dling this right now haha.



Secret's debut showcase in Japan will be on ustream at 19:30 Japan Time (which is GMT+9).

.

a 9k drop but it's honestly not that huge like some k-pop haters on arama are saying. Shinee dropped off the top 10 tho (idk how much the sales drop but below 11k at least).



Schedule is, duet preliminary round (Jiyoon replaces Jieun) this week (9th), tournament round next week (16th), Male Vocalist (23rd) & Female Vocalist (30th).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

> a 9k drop but it's honestly not that huge like some k-pop haters on arama are saying. Shinee dropped off the top 10 tho (idk how much the sales drop but below 11k at least).



Lol Arama were shit scared they were gonna sell more than HSJ, you should have seen the crap they posted when HSJ sold more. Imo GGS wasn't that well received (everyone prefers their older style) and Kamilias are pissed UMJ/DSP aren't promoting Kara properly because they have attention but they're not building on it properly. For instance outside of music shows Kara isn't performing whatsoever in Japan. Tho we should be glad they're selling so much, I mean fans shouldn't be like that, 113k is great and they've been topping digital charts aswell. 



> omggggggg. I loved this OST more than Yonghwa's and Shinhye's. dling this right now haha.



Minhyuk is a star, love his song, and he needs to write more, do you know he co wrote Sweet Holiday? 

Lol 2PM, sadly from what I can tell guy groups just aren't catching on at all, they all sell well first week but disappear and nothing on digital charts at all.





> Korean food has conquered the United Kingdom



Sorry guys but I've never even heard of a Korean restaurant here, I actually checked this and I think there are 3 Korean restaurants in UK. In terms of Asian food Indian cuisine is probably more popular than anything else, followed by Chinese and Thai.



> When you turn on the TV these days, you are likely to find Western crime dramas occupying virtually all channels: “CSI,” “Criminal Minds,” “Missing,” “Law and Order,” “Closer to Home,” “NCIS,” “Identity,” “Leverage” and “Numbers,” to name but a few. Those who are fed up with the inundation of crime dramas may find Korean television dramas to be more humane and refreshing.



Yes Im sick to death of crime shows too but you know the US produces hell of alot of other shows, talk about ignorant.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2011)

We've got some pretty damn good television, I'm not gonna lie. 

Not all of it, of course.  You just gotta know what to watch. 

Watching RM 42 now.  No idea wtf is going on so far with these keys. xD

edit: "Find Young Saeng" now that is probably the most vague they've been


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2011)

this is hugeeee. chicken cfs are huge and they're joining up with Jaesuk too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

Someone really needs to get laid


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

Episode 42 was badass. 

Gary tricking Jong Kook like that... pretty goddamn awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Arama were shit scared they were gonna sell more than HSJ, you should have seen the crap they posted when HSJ sold more. Imo GGS wasn't that well received (everyone prefers their older style) and Kamilias are pissed UMJ/DSP aren't promoting Kara properly because they have attention but they're not building on it properly. For instance outside of music shows Kara isn't performing whatsoever in Japan. Tho we should be glad they're selling so much, I mean fans shouldn't be like that, 113k is great and they've been topping digital charts aswell.



yeah and this week was a toughw eek. Johnny came up with a lot of things according to arama (like 26 different video messages) etc.



> Minhyuk is a star, love his song, and he needs to write more, do you know he co wrote Sweet Holiday?



yes I heard about that! I loved his voice, he needs to sing more.



NudeShroom said:


> Episode 42 was badass.
> 
> Gary tricking Jong Kook like that... pretty goddamn awesome.



it's best when they don't have guests imo. I hated the 2PM ep, it was way too easy for Khun/Taecyeon but Jihyo's badassness being back is awesome. I loved how right after they got Jong Kook she betrayed Jaesuk asap


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

> yes I heard about that! I loved his voice, he needs to sing more.



I'm shocked he can sing.

42 was great, so much betrayal and Jong Kook was on fire. The ending was lol too, new Monday couple.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

The 2pm episode wasn't too bad haha, but they gave 2pm too much of an advantage, they should really only assist those who are hiding because that's really the more difficult role. They make it too easy for idols...

But yeah Jihyo has been on fire these past episodes.   Even when she had the flu, and a huge disadvantage, she still was only one coat short of beating 2pm.  Poor Jong Kook has been off his game these last few. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

2Pm ep was kind weird, like they all got lucky where they'd notice the RM members from far (mostly thanks to the camera crew) and on top of that the members really didn't care.

Idk even I was scared of Jong Kook in the last epXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

I was definitely on the edge of my seat for that episode. XD

the tiger sounds were definitely believable.  But his senses were kind of dull for not really realizing Gary was behind him, though I guess it's normal since he had two cameramen behind him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

I was laughing when his ringtone came on "Sparta".

Ji Hyo is turning in to a bit of a HO like IU, making her male fans do favours for pics

Had to repost:


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

You guys sure be spazzing about RM

Kim Hyung Joon episode was awesome aswell Jihyo , Jongkook and Haha were on fire

Gyul in a school uniform 

[sp][/sp]

Is Vic on some diet or just too much sex?? she's starting to look like a stick

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU0ASB9oxAU[/YOUTUBE]
Doesn't this look abit familiar?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

> Is Vic on some diet or just too much sex?? she's starting to look like a stick



Comeback or most likely the company saw the fat comments online and decided to starve the girl.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Is Vic on some diet or just too much sex?? she's starting to look like a stick
> 
> [sp][/sp]



She looks fine too me


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I was laughing when his ringtone came on "Sparta".
> 
> Ji Hyo is turning in to a bit of a HO like IU, making her male fans do favours for pics
> 
> Had to repost:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt5ghXdq6Z0[/YOUTUBE]

oh lawd, gd as flynt flossy is hilarious


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> not abs, just malnutrition
> 
> ffs AKP stop promoting anorexia



I dont think its anorexia or malnutrition for Krystal. She doesn't live in the dorms (lives with her parents) and girl is really athletic.

You should see that Brave Girl member's one, that's a lot worse and really clear she starved herself


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

Cara post your top 10 most attractive people in K-pop . No don't go 1-9 Seohyun and 10. Doojoon 

I was talking to my lesbian friend today and she said lesbian taste is way different . Always presumed that it's very similar to a guy's taste .

Actually everyone should post their top 10 most attractive people in K-pop since we haven't done it yet 

In before Gyuri #1 and Ji Eun #1


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

> oh lawd, gd as flynt flossy is hilarious



Cara that's Amber

Idk about malnutrition but those aren't abs, wtf Kpop netizens.



> I was talking to my lesbian friend today and she said lesbian taste is way different . Always presumed that it's very similar to a guy's taste .



Personal taste is always different but from what I can tell Jess has topped all the lesbian polls. 

Attractive is sort of hard because I have hard time separating them from their personalities and well nearly every girl in Kpop is kinda attractive:

No order except for one:

1- Gyuri

Rest: Jieun, Gahee, Vic, Hyuna, Hyomin, Hyori, Dambi, Fei, Tiff/Jess (can't pick lol).

Honourable mentions of Nana, Dara, Gain:


Guys list is mainly personality/voice:
Daesung, Doojoon, Yonghwa, Onew, Kyuhyun, Taeyang, GD, Se7en, Sunggyu, Donghae.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

ohdamn I knew I forgot someone. I forgot about Fei D: miss A comeback scheduled for the end of the month.

 Sounds like they're planning for a US debut, esp since they alr converted Wedding Dress and I'll Be There into English for the re-release of Solar (or intl ver? idk).


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

mostly the male vocalists though D: I forgot about Woohyun (and L but I'm more interested in Hoya than him lately). I forgot about Yesung too.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoya is awesome , such an allrounder . How's Jieun faring in IS anyway??

I watched first few episodes and thought Hyorin was awesome but she pretty much does similar things every week , Ji Eun has more variety so hope she can win soon .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

Seohyun is an odd one for me, I think she's incredibly pretty but she's too innocent looking for me, it's same for IU and Jiyeon. I forgot to mention Eunjung is damn great too.

No love 2shirts9absandPelvicMuscles


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha it's the opposite for me , I really like innocent pretty looking ones than sex fiends .

As G-d would say : " I love girls , girls I do adore"  , song is playing right now not my fault


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Hoya is awesome , such an allrounder . How's Jieun faring in IS anyway??
> 
> I watched first few episodes and thought Hyorin was awesome but she pretty much does similar things every week , Ji Eun has more variety so hope she can win soon .



Jieun placed 6th for three eps (Preliminary round, Boohwal Tournament Round, Preliminary Round) and 2nd for her last tournament round (lost to Hyorin). She's leaving the show (replaced by Jiyoon) and coming back in September after Jap promos are over.

yeah Hyorin does showstoppers. Her vocals are amazing but all she really does is belt out her notes, which are usually what audiences vote for anyway. There's someone who does really detailed reviews for the performances on IS2 and what he says is really spot on.

also I managed to catch some of Secret's Japan Debut Showcase on UStream (TS/Sony were streaming it and gosh, the quality was so good). I had classes on so I wasn't able to catch most of it but I managed to watch their performances of My Boy (new arrangement ver, will be found on the Madonna Jap Single) and Empty Space. TS needs to give them an R&B/ballad title track again, these girls can really pull it off. Trying to find youtube vids of the perfs but can't find any rn.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Jieun placed 6th for three eps (Preliminary round, Boohwal Tournament Round, Preliminary Round) and 2nd for her last tournament round (lost to Hyorin). She's leaving the show (replaced by Jiyoon) and coming back in September after Jap promos are over.
> 
> yeah Hyorin does showstoppers. Her vocals are amazing but all she really does is belt out her notes, which are usually what audiences vote for anyway. There's someone who does really detailed reviews for the performances on IS2 and what he says is really spot on.



I was really hoping she'd win something before she toodles off 

Yeh she belts her notes like a mofo and everyone loves that shit , no variety though. What I hated even more was when people were saying that Hyorin did better than Ji Eun in Shy boy [when they did the Music bank half yearly performance] . Poor girl cops so much flack for no reason , no wonder she thinks she's damaging Secret's name .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

> Haha it's the opposite for me , I really like innocent pretty looking ones than sex fiends .



I want a mix of pretty and kinda sexy.

Honestly it seems like you need to hit that one note and you're there, which is unfair on those who can sing really well but maybe can't do the Whitney Houston note.

What was with people claiming Sistar did Shy Boy better? Not even close.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

Hyorin is really one of those being very overrated by many k-pop fans right now (even if they're not fans of Sistar), IS2 has hyped her so much.

I loved Secret's Ma Boy better. imo, Sistar songs in general aren't suited to Hyorin's voice (except maybe How Dare You) and Ma Boy should've been a song for the whole Sistar, what was the point of the subunit when Bora gets singing lines (that she doesn't sing in lives).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

The Sistar subunit was really just "Listen to Hyorin sing, and look at Bora dance".


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

Secret's Japan Debut Showcase: (not fancams, this was from the stream provided by TS or Sony, whichever. It's really shaky during Magic but it gets better after that)


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

^ They got an impressive fanbase already , so happy for em 

2ne1 are hitting Japan soon too in about a month or so . I'm seriously worried for the girls , Japan likes cute shit too much so idk . I hope they fare well though .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

Japan is really big and different. Some people like cute, some hate it. Cute doesn't always sell because for one AKB48 there's 10 Neko acting idiots who never go anywhere. People need to keep their expectations low, not every group will sell 100k but there's nothing wrong with that. SNSD and Kara got damn lucky because seems like they caught on before Hallyu tide turns, which sadly from the looks of it might be soon thanks to the Korean media.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

its a whole new ball game in Japan but it depends on the effort the companies will put in (both Japanese and Korean). YG doesn't really seem to give a shit about doing well mainstream in Japan which is sad, BB would be doing a lot better if both GD and TOP learned Japanese.

It's pretty obvious Cube should give up on any Japan plans, Beast aren't doing well there and 4minute don't even break 10k sales.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

From what I can tell Beast got a bad rep even among Hallyu fans so they're kinda screwed. Shinee has the best chance from all the male idols but depends on if they catch on because Replay didn't really. CNB have a decent chance, non Hallyu fanbase, YB success and the fact that they're a band who write their own stuff. But FNC are keeping them on their own crappy J label and can't promote for shit at all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2011)

Replay has broken 100k (2 weeks) but they had a ton of promo for it, not just small scale ones but huge international ones (like the MTVAJ thing or whatevs its called). The follow up track will really determine if Shinee are gonna make it in Japan or not (Jap Juliette).

cnblue are still considered indie artists in Japan. I hope Yonghwa really picks up his Japanese though, the group could be a huge hit after they sign with a huge label since Yonghwa has built up popularity from You're Beautiful (like Jan Guen Seuk and UEE).


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> From what I can tell Beast got a bad rep even among Hallyu fans so they're kinda screwed.



What happened?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

Yonghwa's Japanese is not too bad, I've seen them converse on their concert and they can speak okay, Jonghyun is really good at speaking Japanese though.

Replay had too much invested in it, heavily promoted by their Japanese label aswell so if they don't pick up then Shinee are in trouble. Now it depends on if people notice them and they catch on, and honestly if Replay can't catch on then good luck to Shinee because it's their best song by far.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

LOOOOOOL I'm on my phone so I assumed GD when seeing the hair.

 i'lldo my list later, i'm at work right now, so maybe in drivers ed


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

In b4 
1- Seobb looking pretty
2- Seobb looking fierce
etc

With the Beast issue, they refused to wear Kimonos on a show due to Patriotism and something, the issue got blown out of proportion and they've been labelled as thinking low of Japan but not their money.



"I’m a full male"

Good one. Real nice.

Lol they asked Amber her ideal crap too:


> Amber picked Jang Hyuk as her ideal type. She stated, “I watched a lot of dramas to improve my Korean, and Jang Hyuk was in one of them. I totally fell in love with him. He was so cool.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Cara post your top 10 most attractive people in K-pop . No don't go 1-9 Seohyun and 10. Doojoon
> 
> I was talking to my lesbian friend today and she said lesbian taste is way different . Always presumed that it's very similar to a guy's taste .
> 
> ...


Do we have to do Girl/boy list or can it all be in the same list?


Rain's Angel said:


> ohdamn I knew I forgot someone. I forgot about Fei D: miss A comeback scheduled for the end of the month.
> 
> Sounds like they're planning for a US debut, esp since they alr converted Wedding Dress and I'll Be There into English for the re-release of Solar (or intl ver? idk).


Sweet  Now of only Beg can confirm a date I'll be very happy.

Saw his tweets Earlier, I hope he does Debut in the US and does well. this could also be very good for Kpop to get it's name out to people who don't already know about it and perhaps more Kpop artists to debut here. /thinking of the Future


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

> somebody feed these girls some damn protein



Screw protein, 5 heads of Broccoli and 600 sit ups for all. I should become a nutritionist in Korea


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 6, 2011)

as promise
so here is the KPOP panel at Anime Expo, where I did the Gee fanchant
( I sound so lol )
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hckAXdB9azE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Was the person next to you speaking Japanese ?

/proud of my self for knowing 3/4 of these songs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 6, 2011)

lol iono..didnt pay attention xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

> Something just constantly goes wrong for the girls



It's because the companies aren't really interested in fitness, more so image and they want them to be as thin and gaunt as possible.

Lol Ichi, why the fanchants


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WRttwRhPl68[/YOUTUBE]

Don't know if anyone's posted this, but I just discovered the dance version.

I like better then the MV I have to say.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I always pegged Boyfriend as more of a dance group, it's just that their choreography looks all kinds of tacky... js


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Only one part seems tacky, the 'winning dance' the hand grab from side to side then the bobbing up and down, but other than that it like Very much


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

They're really cheesy, it's like we know your name is Boyfriend, how many times will you tell us.

Infinite's show is basically RM, Sungyeol is crazy with all his screaming. Sunggyu and Woohyun are such liars, they just wanted to get away from Dongwoo and have a date, too obvious


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

Gotta agree with RA, Krystal still isn't the worst out of them.  xD  That one chick from Girls Day? (one of you mentioned her earlier) by far probably the worst.  

Also finally done with work/school, mah overly thought out list that caused me to slack off immensely at work cause I kept thinking about it 

Attractiveness scaling for meh:

1. Seohyun - Obviously.  XD  Two big things about her is she's independent and intelligent.  I think one of the bigger taste differences in girlgirl relationships is that we don't necessarily want to take on the "roles".  Like it's cool that I think you guys would totally love if your wife would cook for you each day, cause that's how it is.  XD But from my perspective I would totally prefer if it was someone who was more likely to prefer a sort of independent lifestyle.

2. CL - similar reasons as above.  She's a bit too badass for me though, thus not being too high a bias.  Her confidence is badass, but she's totally down to earth from what I've gathered otherwise.

3. Doojoon - Yep, a guycrush.  He's ranked high because when it comes to guys, I don't feel attraction to the girly kind. (yeah that's sort of weird ) But he's also one of those guys who you can totally feel is a legit nice person.  He's not a girly little taemin who you know is just going to explode and hit a woman one day. 

4. Nicole - Nicole is like, super androgynous.  She's got this sort of hotness that makes anyone go FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU for a moment.  Also another kind person, and I think she's thoughtful from what I've seen of her.  

After this it's harder to rank them... above 4 were pretty much overall, these ones are mostly just attraction.
Gayoon
Gahee
Yonghwa
Day Day
Woohyun
Jia
Woori
Minho
Yoobin

And yeah, Hyomins not on it.  XD  I love Hyomin in a "my god she's adorable X3" type way. 

edit: fuuu honorable mention(s) being Jihyo, Gary and Kookie.  All totally awesome, Jihyo being strong on her own and the other two being awesome manly men.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

I love your theory that Taemin is a future wife beater


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

One day he's just going to get frustrated that noona won't give him what he wants and he's going to realize that he has MAN POWER to force people rather than using his young girly boy looks.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

that really made me laugh there for a bit nudeshroom.

So I guess that answers my questions on boy/girl list and not making them seperate :33

Gotta go through all my favorites then .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> that really made me laugh there for a bit nudeshroom.
> 
> So I guess that answers my questions on boy/girl list and not making them seperate :33
> 
> Gotta go through all my favorites then .



you can separate them, i just think leo was interested in seeing the differences so i decided to try and keep them together XD


 Stay away, jailbait. *ಠ⌣_ಠ*


*Spoiler*: _A secret while i'm thinking about it_ 





I don't think this person thought this all the way through.  They must not be thinking about 2pm which can pretty much eliminate 5 members.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I'd join in on the fun 

1. Henry
2. Donghae
3. Sunggyu
4. Kahi
5. Kyuhyun
6. Yoseob
7. Junhyung
8. Seungri
9. Jinyoung
10. idk, Kikwang?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2011)

Jinyoung is the only one I'm getting a blank from.   New group?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Well in attractiveness? 

T.O.P
Kim tae woo.
BoA
Jiyong
Bom
Hongki
Lee Jun ki (He has 2 albums don't judge )
Ga-In
Jae Jin

Never found the guys name


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

> Jinyoung is the only one I'm getting a blank from.



He's the guy in Noda's set, from Bilasa.

Infinite's show was pretty good. They're a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 6, 2011)

here is another vid from the KPOP panel
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdMzUXYYkBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you the one I hear that's screaming in both videos?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 7, 2011)

who else xD


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 7, 2011)

You fanboy 

--
Nobody shares my liking for Kim tae woo I see


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2011)

Kim Tae Woo's not my type, I prefer leaner guys lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 7, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Kim Tae Woo's not my type, I prefer leaner guys lol.



same here lolol but wait im a guy  trolloll


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 7, 2011)

His voice and face are attractive to me, It's all I need. 
I could care less about his body.

But I understand how you feel, I like skinny men a bit more.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FvgYHciiUmo[/YOUTUBE]

I started listening to Shinwa's songs recently and I'm liking them a lot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2011)

lol looks like that 4minute troll is back on omona 

I was hoping that person was gone forever.

Gaon Singles Ranking for Half Yearly 2011

their chart looks kinda weird tbh, how is Starlight Moonlight ranked above Shy Boy (which is shockingly at #89).


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bV_hS7FTzG0[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty interesting.
Didn't know that Yoon-a was that popular.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol looks like that 4minute troll is back on omona
> 
> I was hoping that person was gone forever.
> 
> ...



Girls day above lonely and tonight?? 

Shy boy at 89 and My boy at 12? lol

Top : Yoona is really popular but Taeyeon has the largest fanbase and Top has the largest in Big bang . Take stuff from arirang tv with a grain of salt .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> their chart looks kinda weird tbh, how is Starlight Moonlight ranked above Shy Boy (which is shockingly at #89).



Gaon chart is alittle different than others, like OC were in the top 3 of it for weeks but never got that in any other charts. But Intuition got 2 so I'm pretty happy with it. Ugh I really can't stand Twinkle anymore, it's ridiculous that it's sold so much.



> Didn't know that Yoon-a was that popular.



You must be trolling



> Girls day above lonely and tonight??



Girl's day was released way before Lonely and it just beat it.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You must be trolling



I don't much about SNSD members beside Sunny.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

Popularity wise Yoona is pretty much at the top of the SNSD pyramid.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I see, so that's why people were so surprised at her being at the bottom in Europe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> Oh I see, so that's why people were so surprised at her being at the bottom in Europe.



That poll was fake. We don't really know how popular Yoona is outside of Asia really but I'd put her in the middle. From what I can tell Jess is probably at the top, followed by possibly Hyoyeon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a Korean thing.  She's just go that look that they love there.

Though it is strange.  Yoona was a huge deal back in 09 and the other members have become much more popular as of late.  Not saying that she's still not number one in the group but i'm sure she's dropped off the radar a bit since hardly any ahjummas are thinking "Saebyuk" when they see her now.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2011)

I think she's pretty popular in Japan too , all these reports about Sooyoung being the most popular member when she's like ranked 7th . 

Taengo solos in every continent other than that Tiff , Jess and Hyo asfar as I know in Europe .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

Shes actually top in Japan from what I can tell, though Japan doesn't really know them so it's one first glance and well she did look pretty damn incredible in the Genie MV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2011)

They all looked hot in Genie.  They really pull out all the stuff for the Japanese promotions. xD

Also I had the best dream ever last night


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> Also I had the best dream ever last night



Tell me more

Guess 1: Seohyun cleaning your pool
Guess 2: You, a pitchfork and Yonghwa have a good time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol it was weird. 

Like it starts with me at a concert, which for some reason has Infinite, Suju, and SNSD all performing a song with some tiny white boy who Infinite are flipping around and doing cool dance tricks with.  

Basically at the end there's a huge line of fans outside the door wanting to see more, but of course since it's a dream I know to go around the back and there I run into Seohyun of course. 

It's mostly us talking, though I don't remember much else.  It was the best ever though cause I normally she doesn't come up that vividly. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> Infinite, Suju, and SNSD all performing a song with some tiny white boy who Infinite are flipping around



Idk what to make of this

Ah that's actually a pretty good dream, esp if you talked to her and clearly saw her. What do you think brought it on?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2011)

Just too much Kpop lately.  I've been working and going to drivers ed so basically to stop the boredom and fill in the small time cracks with Kpop shows and clips. xD

The other day after watching the RM episode with 2pm I watched a few seconds of the SNSD RM episode, that night I had a dream that Yoona beat the crap out of Taecyeon at what I was guessing was their wedding.  Apparently he told some huge lie and she was flipping out while everyone was crowding around trying to help her. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> that night I had a dream that Yoona beat the crap out of Taecyeon at what I was guessing was their wedding. *Apparently he told some huge lie* and she was flipping out while everyone was crowding around trying to help her. xD



I could venture a guess there

Damn it I never have any Kpop dreams, only ever had like one and that was stupid


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll gladly trade you some of mine. 

I dream about effing anything.  I've literally had Modern Family and Warcraft crossover dreams


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2011)

I had my first ever K-pop dream few days ago , it was Yoona leading me into a haunted house . Don't even ask ..



> Gaon Chart National Physical Albums Ranking
> 
> 1. 2PM ? ?Hands Up??
> 
> ...



Like a boss


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30ZWLqnlT7I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

old but still funny.

when he starts singing in korean 

what does nigguh even mean in korean?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> [YOUTUBE]bV_hS7FTzG0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pretty interesting.
> Didn't know that Yoon-a was that popular.



don't take arirang seriously tho lol, their polls are ridiculous lol. Their #1 is pretty accurate though, Korea's faves are Yoona, Jokwon, Ga-in and Nichkhun lol.

TOP is more popular with fans but Daesung has more general popularity (from Family Outing).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> talented, decent song, but I don't expect any popularity



Infinite, Dalmatian etc don't even have popularity, forget the rookies like Block B and these guys even though they're all decent. I feel bad for male groups when Girl's Day can get so popular with that train wreck of a song of theirs. The main guy in the MV sure doesn't look Korean.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2011)

I have to admit I often forget Girl's Day exists. 

Is it Girls' Day or Girl's Day?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I have to admit I often forget Girl's Day exists.
> 
> Is it Girls' Day or Girl's Day?



The latter. They just released their first mini album (like yesterday?). Don't like their title track but the mv is pretty cool


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

Wait Mblaq are releasing a song? Wtf.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wait Mblaq are releasing a song? Wtf.



Mini album actually. Next week. Kinda came outta no where.



seems more accurate than Gaon's chart, most of the songs are on Dosirak's Top 30


----------



## JJ (Jul 7, 2011)

It kinda seems like MBLAQ's mini album came out of nowhere, but I had a feeling something was going to come out with that huge concert coming up in August. It doesn't hurt that G.O.'s been doing well lately either.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

Kinda strange Good Day is #1 tho.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kinda strange Good Day is #1 tho.



meh it's #1 (or Top 3) for most sites, the song took forever to die.

Secret vs 2PM for Music Bank #1 again, hoping the girls pull off the win for a lolwtf result.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2011)

Hate YG for making 2ne1 perform at only Inki


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 8, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-iwwqQABwc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> looks like another Code-V
> 
> talented, decent song, but I don't expect any popularity



watching their debut stage on Music Bank live rn, am impressed and loving the song.

Don't like any of Block B's songs so far tbh.

@Hust, they perform on Music Core too. YG is still feuding with KBS. their 

YG, Japan doesn't care for digital releases and mini albums like Korea do, this sounds like disaster.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 8, 2011)

whoever live in Australia should be happy xD and must go to Sydney for 
-SNSD
-DBSK
-SHINee
-2AM
-B2ST
-KARA
-Miss A
-4Minute
-CN Blue
-Secret


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> whoever live in Australia should be happy xD and must go to Sydney for
> -SNSD
> -DBSK
> -SHINee
> ...



omg so jealous. Hust, hope you're going!

gonna check out N-Train's debut album/mini (whatever it is), liked their perf


----------



## JJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> whoever live in Australia should be happy xD and must go to Sydney for
> -SNSD
> -DBSK
> -SHINee
> ...



Wow Australia?! Nice!


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> whoever live in Australia should be happy xD and must go to Sydney for
> -SNSD
> -DBSK
> -SHINee
> ...


Believe me I'm happy.
I've been fangirling for the past 10 minutes flailing like an idiot 
For once I love living in Australia


----------



## JJ (Jul 8, 2011)

It's very hard to get used to Lee Joon and Mir's new hairstyle.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2011)

Running man with Goo Hara . Decent episode but wasn't as intense .



IchiTenshou said:


> whoever live in Australia should be happy xD and must go to Sydney for
> -SNSD
> -DBSK
> -SHINee
> ...


Ugh thats a killer lineup!


Rain's Angel said:


> omg so jealous. Hust, hope you're going!
> 
> gonna check out N-Train's debut album/mini (whatever it is), liked their perf


Yeh i'll try my best but none of my close friends listen to K-pop . Have to try and convince my Asian uni mates .

When does Music core air again? Saturdays?


SloClo said:


> Believe me I'm happy.
> I've been fangirling for the past 10 minutes flailing like an idiot
> For once I love living in Australia



You live in Aust too?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

> -SNSD
> -DBSK
> -SHINee
> -2AM
> ...



That's like the best line up ever

Shame everyone in Sydney will have exams so can't go. Stupid organizers.

Fuck that come to UK, I'd go alone and just follow some people like im part of their group so im not forever alone

Hust where do you live in Australia?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

Damn Hara looked nice at the Fail Choice awards:


Gyuri!!!!

Guy's I've decided from my small of study of just having Gyuri sigs, and the responses I get that she's the most popular Korean Idol among the guys on NF and thus all white people in the Western world. Take that Yoona. I should work for the Korean media.

Oh and SNSD have gone double Platinum on RIAJ (which is shipping rather than sales because their sales are around 428k), but still really happy because it's a great album and it shows something to other J idols who half ass it.


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2011)

^Hey, I'm a girl and I love Gyuri


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 8, 2011)

So I checked out the CSJH subunit, the song's a little too f(x) for me but damn that live performance killed it. Haven't been that impressed by a live in a while, especially considering the song doesn't really sound like it was meant to be done with... normal human voices.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That's like the best line up ever
> 
> Shame everyone in Sydney will have exams so can't go. Stupid organizers.
> 
> ...



Just lacking Big Bang and 2ne1 but can't deny that's almost a perfect lineup .

I live in Sydney like 5 minutes away from ANZ stadium 

Distance is not the problem , it's just that I don't wana go by myself lol and yeh exam time . Hopefully am done by then .


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 8, 2011)

Does any males go to them concerts? lol except for ichi of course


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2011)

I do go here and there lol mainly to get smashed . Concerts are fun though plus this is like the first time K-pop artists are coming here


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

> Distance is not the problem , it's just that I don't wana go by myself lol and yeh exam time . Hopefully am done by then .



Time to start stalking Asians in the street Hust, gotta make some friendships

Rumours are Cube might be coming to UK. Sadly not really interested.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Time to start stalking Asians in the street Hust, gotta make some friendships
> 
> Rumours are Cube might be coming to UK. Sadly not really interested.



Well I was the netcafe once and the guy at the front counter was watching Infinity challenge so I said "ah Infinity challenge , funny show uh? " and he was like "Yeh " lol . Very hard people to approach , i'm a slut when it comes to making friends but sometimes Asians make it hard for me .

Majority of the Asians here prefer to stick with their own kind , especially the fobby ones so they cop a lot of shit for it .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

> Majority of the Asians here prefer to stick with their own kind , especially the fobby ones so they cop a lot of shit for it .



Pretty much the case everywhere. South Asians turn white the second they get off the plane though. I wonder why it's so different?

Now that I listen to it properly, I Need a Girl is a really desperate song. As if you'd know what to do Taeyang


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Pretty much the case everywhere. South Asians turn white the second they get off the plane though. I wonder why it's so different?



Hahaha so true! I think partly because there are heaps more stereotypes around South Asians and they just wana break it .

I see Indian guys who have been here for like 2 years trying to talk with a thick Aussie accent and even my white friends go "Da fuck is wrong that guys tongue?" lol


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 9, 2011)

lulz Hust, just start complaining about how much work your parents are making you do and talk about pokemon. Instant acceptance into asian circles


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> holy shit when is this australia thing
> 
> ITS CLOSE ENOUGH TO WHERE I LIVE



, it'll be broadcasted on MBC, but we'll probably only get a third or half of the concert at best.



> Version A
> 
> CD:
> 01 FICTION (JAPANESE VERSION)
> ...



I love Beast but really? cube needs to give up, this is so lazy, they're not even translating the songs into Japanese now.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> You live in Aust too?


Yeah, I live in Sydney, Inner-city to be precise.

I think I'll be able to go with two other people so I won't be forever alone there >.<


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2011)

CSJH song is alright, but dang those girls know how to perform.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lulz Hust, just start complaining about how much work your parents are making you do and talk about pokemon. Instant acceptance into asian circles


My Asian friends think i'm more Asian than they are for listening to K-pop and watching animes .

I know jack all about Pokemon well not as much as them anyway 

Are you Asian?




SloClo said:


> Yeah, I live in Sydney, Inner-city to be precise.
> 
> I think I'll be able to go with two other people so I won't be forever alone there >.<


Dang that's a rich area 

Lucky you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

pledis, forever gonna be the company that never fulfills promises:


> Yoonjo & After School Boys were at the fanmeeting. No mention of the sub-units. Bekah did not perform her solo song but it was used as background music and appeared towards the end of the fanmeeting and talked about her future and joined them in performing Shampoo, AH & Diva. Pledisboss tried to produce Raina a solo album but it was cancelled.



yoonjo is the taengsica lovechild girl, I'm guessing she will be admitted into the group before the other two pre-school girls.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> My Asian friends think i'm more Asian than they are for listening to K-pop and watching animes .
> 
> I know jack all about Pokemon well not as much as them anyway
> 
> Are you Asian?



Yeah, I think I mentioned it a long time ago in this thread. I'm from Taiwan, like a certain violin playing boy we all know 

lol well if pokemon doesn't work, there's always hello kitty ... if you have a hello kitty phonecase or ipod case, expect squealing from every asian girl walking down the street (and maybe a few guys )


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Yeah, I think I mentioned it a long time ago in this thread. I'm from Taiwan, like a certain violin playing boy we all know
> 
> lol well if pokemon doesn't work, there's always hello kitty ... if you have a hello kitty phonecase or ipod case, expect squealing from every asian girl walking down the street (and maybe a few guys )



Wow always thought you were a white Canadian

Haha all my Asian friends have like pink cute phone cases with like fur stuff on it , always give em shit about it .

Well to be good friends with Asians you have to play like 10 hours of WOW , spend 20 hours a day at the netcafe and go raves . I'm not dedicated enough to do that .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

Wait Wouter don't you live in Europe?

The Beast album is too lazy, half of them are in Korean ffs.




> Well to be good friends with Asians you have to play like 10 hours of WOW , spend 20 hours a day at the netcafe and go raves . I'm not dedicated enough to do that



Don't forget Karaokes.

I only have like 2 Chinese friends, both super nice, abit lazy and mama's boys tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

Damn those girls can sing.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wait Wouter don't you live in Europe?
> 
> The Beast album is too lazy, half of them are in Korean ffs.
> 
> ...


Lol yeh karaoke , it's mainly the Filos though  . Never been too one , thank god.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

I just listened to Hot Summer with Eng lyrics, wow those lyrics are terrible.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl3y34iwGbw[/YOUTUBE]
They sound like angels.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Dang that's a rich area
> 
> Lucky you


I'm only here because it was the only place my grandparents could afford when they immigrated to Australia because it was such a hole >.<


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 9, 2011)

So today I saw this really tough looking philippino (I think) guy wearing a plain baggy blue hoodie that said "B2uty and the B2st". Raises a lot of questions... like does he know he's referencing a korean boyband on his hoodie? Were the people who designed it kpop fans? Does Cube have B2uty and B2st trademarked?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

What you saw Noda was a fanboy, either that or some dude wearing his Mothers hoodie.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

they live in Aussie too, you and Hust can easily hook up with them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

The MV sold I am Best for me, that and Bom:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

Blasphemy. Dara is obviously the one with the most talent.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

Surprisingly she does get a lot of lines, Clap Your hands was mostly sang by her. But I'm glad to see Minzy and Bom finally get some attention in I am Best.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 10, 2011)

What color would you say Yoseob's hair was during Shock?  I'm thinking of either that or Sunkyu's most recent hair color from their BTD performance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

Yoseob's was like a golden brown in Shock, I liked his hair colour better than Sunggyus:


This is a surprise. Kara are still No 2 on , apparently they have been all week, in fact they even got No 1 on daily. They'll probably land No 2 on Oricon weekly for two weeks on a row easy, Arama will be mad.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 10, 2011)

Decided to go with Hoya's from the Can You Smile performances, similar to Yoseob's sort of.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

That's better probably, Sunggyu's Can U smile hair colour was pretty good too.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2011)

Get Zico's dreads


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

Get TOP's mohawk

Flashmob to bring YG to UK:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4EztKZ7fqo[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds pretty decent.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2011)

Probably a bad time, considering the Daesung problems.  Totally awesome though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

lol Mona Lisa...and MBLAQ nice


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2011)

Lool no wonder they're hesitant about going to Britain

Tabi is so awkward haha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

Fanny xD...i spotted mah Jess, Luna...and Vic?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

Tabi has always been an awkward little thing. Tiffany looks damn happy right there.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought Vic was Hara at first and they all look envious or Jess was probably thinking "wait till you get home bitch" 

Eno : Yong creeps me out n your sig lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

Vic is looking alittle jealous isn't she? Well TOP and GD are like top tier so they all probably want some of that. Jess looks less than impressed as always.

Creeper Yong is the representation of every 15 year old boy when a girl they like passes their house.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

lol stalker Young xD...and cute Seob


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2011)

Tabi? where does that come from?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol Vics having sex with a guy from 2PM , Tabi must look like a titan infront of her mortal flop of a husband . 

I love the sig though , Yongseo 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgdckCeiFkQ&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

> Lol Vics having sex with a guy from 2PM , Tabi must look like a titan infront of her mortal flop of a husband .





Who the hell is that old guy? And why is he there



> Tabi? where does that come from?



I think it's his nickname or something from a BB comic, because they pronounce his name Topi, they turned it in to Tabi. It's silly.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol I don't know but the whole thing is funny to me , people must think they're retards for rallying around singing stuff in Korean but I guess effort pays off . 

I'll forever be butthurt if they visit England , what would be an impeccable co incidence is if they tour when I visit Europe hm .

Cara : Tabi , Inpinnitu , G duragon , Tin Tap are some infamous Korean names .

Anyone else think Baro looks like Yong? the rapper around 1:06

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV0ovCDzGjM&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2011)

Tin Tap took me a second to decipher 

but lol the gif was cute.  those two totally happened :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

> Lol I don't know but the whole thing is funny to me , people must think they're retards for rallying around singing stuff in Korean but I guess effort pays off .



Most people are too busy worrying about the economy to pay attention but yeah most people would think wtf are these girls doing.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Tin Tap took me a second to decipher
> 
> but lol the gif was cute.  those two totally happened :ho


They'd have the most gorgeous babies only rivalled by Gyuldragon

Khuntoria will have babies no one wants to play with 


Ennoea said:


> Most people are too busy worrying about the economy to pay attention but yeah most people would think wtf are these girls doing.



^ Lol his hair


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2011)

sorry i'm all inactive and such but earlier this week I think Leo posted RM subbed with Hara in it, can the links be reposted? 

think i might watch it after a nap :33

edit: oh my god the babies would be adorable

but my god neither group can take a blow like that if they came out about dating.   a couple i think i'd love more than just about any other


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> sorry i'm all inactive and such but earlier this week I think Leo posted RM subbed with Hara in it, can the links be reposted?
> 
> think i might watch it after a nap :33



Yup here


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

> They'd have the most gorgeous babies only rivalled by Gyuldragon



Those babies would be just about as godly as babies can get.

Can you imagine like a SooyoungxTop couple, i'd be down with that.


----------



## JJ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4EztKZ7fqo[/YOUTUBE]
> Sounds pretty decent.



After watching Sesame Player, I'm a fan now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2011)

gdi why are all the comebacks so sudden.  MBLAQ have to watch out now though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

Did people hear about Hyuna getting like 5million views in a week? Well according to kpoppers on the net stans have found out the secret to get views on YT. Apparently there's some app you can use to replay a vid and get views fast. Tho while the song is tragic its kind of addictive.

So July is:

Miss A
Infinite
Mblaq

Who else?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So July is:
> 
> Miss A
> Infinite
> ...


I heard Teen Top are having theirs on the 31st.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Did people hear about Hyuna getting like 5million views in a week? Well according to kpoppers on the net stans have found out the secret to get views on YT. Apparently there's some app you can use to replay a vid and get views fast. Tho while the song is tragic its kind of addictive.
> 
> So July is:
> 
> ...



After School RED & BLUE, 2ne1's mini and if you count the comebacks that already happened, Dana & Sunday


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking forward to Miss A , Infinite and 2ne1's final song .

Always preferred Miss A songs to Fx's


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2011)

10 Richest 2nd generation idols

Well,many korean celebrities earn big money after making their official debut,but have you imagined that they actually came from rich families?

10.SNSD’s Soo Young
9.Jung Il Woo
8.2PM’s Nichkhun
7.Super Junior’s Sung Min
6.Bae Doo Na
5.Super Junior’s Siwon
4.Kang Dong Won
3.Lee Seo-Jin
2.Lee Billy
1.Eun Ji Won


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2011)

isn't Eun Ji Won a 1st gen idol though?

not surprised Sooyoung, Nichkhun and Siwon are on there. dunno the rest of them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Jul 11, 2011)

I think Thunder is better at singing. He said he was actually trained more as a vocalist prior to MBLAQ. Mir is probably my least favorite and I think he's not totally 100 percent since his back surgery.

Love the song though. Definitely different from most.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SenkemTrZMQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> edit: I like most of it except the beginning. I like Mir but his rap was weak compared to Cry/Stay/just about all Mblaq's songs.
> 
> ...



I agree, I never thought I'd say this but MBLAQ, I forgive you for the terror you wrought with those pants in Y.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

The Mblaq song is great, the dance looks really good too, can't wait for a dance MV and the lives. 2PM this is what you guys should be doing. Needed more Accordion tho.

YG v Motorcyle guy's family:


> The family also revealed a shocking statement made by YG Entertainment that made them question whether or not the company even cares for Daesung at all. They said, “*YG told us that they had nothing to lose. Even without Daesung, Big Bang is promoting just fine, and they said that they had time because it would take a while for Daesung to return anyway.* They said they weren’t in a rush. If they’re like this to Daesung, what must they feel for our child…? I could not find an ounce of respect from them.”



The guy they spoke to sounds like a dick.

Teen Top is coming back too, hopefully with something better than Soup Love.

Oh shit that 4Minute troll is back on Omona, as amusing as always. I swear its stupid but her ability to add "flop" to everything is quite outstanding

Also guys my bro's getting married on the 27th back in the homeland, I was suppoused to go later but we got like really good tickets but they're early so i'll be flying out on Wed. So that means I doubt I'll be on here till August, if not September.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 11, 2011)

Well it's time to go back to my old ways, I had fun this weekend 
I'll read up on the posts a bit later
[YOUTUBE]E8UrOotRev0[/YOUTUBE]
just a CF, but So adorable


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

spam SNSD pic for a bit...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3jaFTewNFE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
I think Simon likes the dance abit too much


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2011)

He really is going to make me think of him whenever I hear it now. 

and omg why so long in the homeland?  AND WITHOUT INTERNETS?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

hot MV indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

> and omg why so long in the homeland? AND WITHOUT INTERNETS?



My family thinks it's a vacation for some reason. I should post now and then but I doubt I'll post much till August.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't even realize until Simon did that and they played the clips in the background that she was squeezing the girls together so hard 

Well at least the plus side of a wedding is you get tons of awesome leftover food.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

I really don't get why Hyuna was pressing her lady lumps like that, exactly what is she trying to pop?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2011)

Thus why I didn't even notice them at first. 

Also can't believe I almost missed this:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

Where's Jonghyun and Onew? Lol Minho is singing

I still find the song creepy.


You go pop whatever you are popping.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think I've listened to it since the day it came out, it's pretty terrible.  I don't think it's so much the song, but the fact that it was given to Hyuna who can barely sing decently. >_>

urgh why did they have to choose to go nuts on the view scripts with such a mediocre mv?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

It really is like the trashiest Kpop mv since the idol boom. But it sells, expect more soon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It really is like the trashiest Kpop mv since the idol boom. But it sells, expect more soon.



lol tbh I hate the song. and you said about the 5.5 mil views thing? it's cause it was on ONTD and Perez and the comments are more negative than anything lol. Some people are calling it the 'Chinese' Friday. lol I just can't with most Westerners thinking that every Asian is Chinese.

MBLAQ's song is gooooooooood. Didn't expect to like them. Mir ish still my fave (along with G.O). But their styling is still as shitty as always.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

Mah Jess' hair <3...omg perfectooo


----------



## JJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't like Bubble Pop either for the record.




Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SenkemTrZMQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> like honestly they've taken a huge step forward in quality




This song keeps getting better and better. I do agree that they need a new stylist. Except the one outfit for Seungho (and maybe Joon). I loved his jacket and the rest of that one outfit.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2011)

Bubblepop is a shit song but the mv is nice from a guys perspective even though i'm not a massive fan of Hyuna but honestly Gayoon and Jiyoon deserve a solo more than Hyuna , damn attention sucker .

Mblaq's song is pretty good , they're really stepping it up but I still don't see em rivalling Beast anytime soon.

I just realised that G.O is the main vocal , always thought it was Seungho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 12, 2011)

Jiyoon and Gayoon need their solos, Cube needs to learn from TS Ent and take risks. Jieun wasn't as popular as Sunhwa or Hyosung prior to her solo promos but it was such a success she's getting the loudest fanchants now.

RM41 is hilarious lol. but  joongki leaving.





> Thunder and G.O are currently both writing and composing. Thunder said that he wants to release a solo album while emphasizing that he definitely still loves being in the group. “I want a solo album so that I can show my true music tastes, which differs slightly from that of MBLAQ. After “Mona Lisa” promotions, you never know. My self-composed tracks might erupt out of nowhere.”



sry Thunder but just... no.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2011)

haha I'm kind of interested now.  I wanna know his different tastes.  As long as he doesn't release a rap album i'll check it out 

and now that everyone mentioned it the styles were kinda whacked out  I like joon's all black outfit though.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a good trip Eno . Wish your brother for me and damn 2 month vacation?? i'll keep Gyuri safe for you


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh thank god, airport pictures of SNSD show Yuri not looking twig-like anymore.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2011)

Running man 50 / Thailand episode subbed


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2011)

can't unsee ._.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2011)

Neither  

Ah I missed this when I watched come to play . Why the bitch face Yuri? smh . Yoona is creeping up my bias list and it's scary .


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Thus why I didn't even notice them at first.
> 
> Also can't believe I almost missed this:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW9J7oTICOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm loving MBLAQ this year. <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

I love that Accordian too much lol, it just sounds so awesome. Seriously I need a dance MV of Mona Lisa, it looks like a great dance. Maybe it's me but the song sounds alittle Middle Eastern/Indian.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 12, 2011)

Slipknot and SNSD?

[sp=Kpop Secrets][/sp]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

Noooo I ship Taeyeon with Lil Wayne so dnw.


----------



## JJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I love that Accordian too much lol, it just sounds so awesome. Seriously I need a dance MV of Mona Lisa, it looks like a great dance. Maybe it's me but the song sounds alittle Middle Eastern/Indian.




The accordian they used in the song is actually called a Bandone?n which is native to Argentina and Uruguay. Apparently there is a difference between it and the regular accordian, but not exactly sure. They were going for more of a Spanish flavor to the song.



MBLAQ and Rain earlier today. They need to wear more of this type of thing (except Thunder...just no)

Joon 

G.O. - where did he get those muscles?!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2011)

GO has always been built pretty well iirc

he wasn't always super skinny like Mir or other idols


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

GO always had muscles. That annoying hairstyle hasn't died yet, Thunder stop it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2011)

/random but I really like the CSJH outfits in the MV.

the colors were just chose so well

also does anyone know who is who?   I have no idea but one of them is super pretty, mostly because at one point she reminds me of Rashida Jones and I can't unsee it now.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DXwQlNM9aRA[/YOUTUBE]



			
				2NE1 Track list for new EP said:
			
		

> 01. I Am The Best
> 02. UGLY
> 03. Lonely
> 04. Hate You
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

The fuck is Jay doing?

Miss A song sounds good, I fear I'll listen to alot for days and then just end up gathering dust somewhere like all Miss A songs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2011)

and now we all know Jay browses Reddit.  at least the planking fad is almost over though

also i find that fei teaser quite disturbing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> /random but I really like the CSJH outfits in the MV.
> 
> the colors were just chose so well
> 
> also does anyone know who is who?   I have no idea but one of them is super pretty, mostly because at one point she reminds me of Rashida Jones and I can't unsee it now.



Dana has longer hair in the MV, she's the one that sings first. Sunday is blonde (I think?) and has short hair.

ohyea Enno, when are you leaving?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 13, 2011)

RM 50 was awesome . The support for Gwangsoo :amazed .

They kept on raving on about how pretty the guest was but she wasn't that attractive


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Jul 13, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> [YOUTUBE]DXwQlNM9aRA[/YOUTUBE]


Hells yeah, my bias's teaser got released first 

It's pretty creepy though, from what I could hear of the song it sounds good.
Can't wait for the rest


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2011)

Im about to go now, damn I'm gonna miss out on the OST for Fallen for Me. I'm probably being dramatic, I expect they have Internets there

Bye guys see in a couple of weeks.

Stupid July, why couldn't it be like March with no comeback, I wanted to spazz about Infinite, maybe I can spazz with my gran


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Im about to go now, damn I'm gonna miss out on the OST for Fallen for Me. I'm probably being dramatic, I expect they have Internets there
> 
> Bye guys see in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Stupid July, why couldn't it be like March with no comeback, I wanted to spazz about Infinite, maybe I can spazz with my gran



ugh that sucks.

Enjoy though! I think July has suddenly become packed cause the groups wanna come back before big groups make their comeback again in September (or rumored at least).


----------



## Hustler (Jul 13, 2011)

Ciao Eno , have a great trip

Who else is coming back at the end of the year other than Snsd?? i'm sure BB will be delayed again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Ciao Eno , have a great trip
> 
> Who else is coming back at the end of the year other than Snsd?? i'm sure BB will be delayed again



Supposedly WonSoKa and Suju should be sometime in August/September. 2AM's comeback is pushed back to later in the year as well (solo stuff, Homme comeback next week as well, damn next week's releases are gonna be fierce).


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2011)

Bye enno.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 13, 2011)

So... I'm about to go to my first drinking party on Friday. Lol I feel like I should've paid more attention in guidance or something cuz I totally forgot all the do's and don't's of drinking.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2011)

You're not 18 yet, so basically the only rule is stay in the goddamn house. xD


----------



## Violence (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTigXvPeHtQ[/YOUTUBE]

luve it


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2011)

Cara be jelly she can't drink legally yet either  but god damn 21 is too damn long .

 and the world is round , what else 

Have I ever mentioned that I really really like Seobb's puffy eyes? weird I know


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 14, 2011)

lol @ those people calling Seobb boring esp Dara stans. She is soooooo basic compared to the rest of 2ne1.

(sorry but Dara is so overrated for her looks and omona fawns over her for having 'personality')


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol @ those people calling Seobb boring esp Dara stans. She is soooooo basic compared to the rest of 2ne1.
> 
> (sorry but Dara is so overrated for her looks and omona fawns over her for having 'personality')



Gota agree! I don't get the big deal with Dara either other than the fact that she's all natural and looks good for her age.

Am I the only one who's not seeing the Yuri , Yoona and Seobb look alike thingo ? Sure Yuri and Yoona look alike at times but Seob is not even close . 

Yoona looks more like Krystal than Yuri anyway


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 14, 2011)

with shades on, Yuri and Seobb look alike (similar chin/jaw structure).

miss A have reached Singapore, concert in like 15 hours. No tix here though but I'm not really big on going since there's a lot of groups I don't care for.

next week's releases: Infinite, miss A, Homme, AS Red, AS Blue. Gonna be one awesome week in K-Pop


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 14, 2011)

SO I just found out that Hongki is ridiculously cute when he posts tweets


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 14, 2011)

omg TOP your sig


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 14, 2011)

Makes you want one huh? 

EDIT:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 14, 2011)

WonSoKa comeback all in Sept...triple epicness...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Cara be jelly she can't drink legally yet either  but god damn 21 is too damn long .
> Have I ever mentioned that I really really like Seobb's puffy eyes? weird I know



I can drink in the privacy of my own home  Either way I'm not into drinking anyway, can't stand the stuff

and I like the puffyness too pek



Rain's Angel said:


> lol @ those people calling Seobb boring esp Dara stans. She is soooooo basic compared to the rest of 2ne1.
> 
> (sorry but Dara is so overrated for her looks and omona fawns over her for having 'personality')



lol Dara is gorgeous but she is a bit common (not in an offensive way, but i think you guys know what i mean)

It's gonna take people a loooooong ass time to find a Seohyun doppelganger 



Hustler said:


> Am I the only one who's not seeing the Yuri , Yoona and Seobb look alike thingo ? Sure Yuri and Yoona look alike at times but Seob is not even close .





Rain's Angel said:


> with shades on, Yuri and Seobb look alike (similar chin/jaw structure).



This

Airport photos are the most confusing, and faraway shots as well.  Those are the two times I confuse them most.  For me Yoona is probably the farthest in looks xD

and when I see Krystal I only see Jessica tbh  I know certain features look like Yoona but I'm guessing the more jung ones just pop out to me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2011)

can't wait!!


----------



## JJ (Jul 15, 2011)

It is something that baffles me everytime (probably since I'm in the US). They make these mini-albums and then put a lot of the same songs on the full album say for 3-4 new songs. Do they think fans don't pay attention?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> It is something that baffles me everytime (probably since I'm in the US). They make these mini-albums and then put a lot of the same songs on the full album say for 3-4 new songs. Do they think fans don't pay attention?



meh, it depends I guess. JYP does this a lot (oh Cube with G.NA too). take songs from singles/mini albums and dump them in. But other groups tend to give new content for albums.

today is G.NA's 1st year anniversary <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODd_5YAIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODd_5YAIE[/YOUTUBE]



OMFGGGGGGGGGGG.

CAN'T WAIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Hustler (Jul 15, 2011)

INFINITE!!!!!!!!!!!

Kara comeback in Sept too  . Miss A teaser sounds awesome but they got no chance against 2ne1

I'm still not seeing the Seob = Yuri thing , never had trouble distinguishing Seob from the rest , she always had the better body and features .


----------



## JJ (Jul 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODd_5YAIE[/YOUTUBE]



I'm going to be showing my age, but this song feels so 80s.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 15, 2011)

um about AS...I may go for Blueky xD


----------



## Hustler (Jul 15, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> um about AS...I may go for Blueky xD



Same , looks like everyone is going for Red . Even though Jungah is in red i'm somehow rooting for blue .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


>


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> INFINITE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kara comeback in Sept too  . Miss A teaser sounds awesome but they got no chance against 2ne1
> 
> I'm still not seeing the Seob = Yuri thing , never had trouble distinguishing Seob from the rest , she always had the better body and features .



Maybe it's just me but most of these seemed unnecessarily rude, and the tone of them bored.



Edit:

I have a feeling I'm going to sig this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Edit:
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to sig this


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 15, 2011)

It's true though Nude 

ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ

What does this mean in korean? K?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2011)

"kekekekekeke"

it's laughing.  in english we sort of consider it evil laughing of course but to them it's sorta like loling or chuckling


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh I see now this makes things A lot easier to read now.
thank you Nude :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2011)

no problemo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2011)

@Nude


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2011)

Time to listen to those


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Time to listen to those


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol yeah, Hyoyeon actually got more lines than Yoona.  Though then again Hyoyeon is a better singer, just overlooked because of course she's known for dancing and her voice is sorta nasal, that's what i'm guessing one would call it

lol the Gee outfits are nuts, but luckily i love pirate themes :ho  however the make up is a bit much


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah these are from their first and only tour so far.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2011)

;_; bekah's graduation cert.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2011)

Dyed my hair the other day, didn't go with Yoseob's golden brown because the stylist told me that if I wanted that I'd have to get my hair bleached then dye it and well I don't want my hair to get messed up that much.  So I just dyed it the color of Hyunseung and Dongwoon's hair during the Bad Girl days.

I think I'm gonna make up some choreography for Taeyang's 'My Girl'


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QBP39mo-BTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 16, 2011)

lol last night i dream that i was at SNSD solo concert...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 16, 2011)

lol insole as bonus xD


----------



## Hustler (Jul 16, 2011)

Running man 48

Good episode and damn Jihyo is probably my fav Running man member now


----------



## JJ (Jul 16, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> [YOUTUBE]QBP39mo-BTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Jul 16, 2011)

I can not *hate *this music


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2011)

Now that it's been pointed out, I wonder why I never noticed it sooner.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 17, 2011)

So I finally watched all the concert videos 

I like Genie in japanese more than I do in korean, it flows better to me.
The great escape is nice. Gee made me go wtf. Mr taxi is alright, I guess I swear they say tooshi every time I listen to it and that kind of puts me off because it sounds like they're singing about a butt. I know they aren't but still .
What ever was at 5:49 in the video with the great escape I liked it a lot.

I don't listen to GG much but if they recorded the whole thing, I'd certainly buy the dvd 

[YOUTUBE]CnijGP9Xkk4[/YOUTUBE]
Did Sunny forget to change? 
Is that why Sunny was crying for a bit 

This sounded like a reveiw 
I wish I knew more japanese.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2011)

^ regarding Sunny, I think this was the concert she fainted at and had to be taken to the hospital halfway. She came back near the end of the show, that's why she didn't change.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2011)

omg that jap bang 

Maybe it's just all the hp fever that's been going on, but did anybody think Ravenclaw at 0:50 to 0:55? Omg if Pledis ever makes AS do a harry potter concept, I don't care how tacky or weird the song will turn out, it would make my life.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2011)

^ They already did. Gryffindor VS Ravenclaw!!! lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2011)

^ Damn flawless even though the beat is similar to bad girl good girl


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2011)

Listening to the album (or rather the new tracks in the album), kinda disappointing Goodbye Baby is the title track cause I love these two tracks more (especially From One to Ten)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 17, 2011)

Any download links for those three leaked songs? I don't want to rip off youtube and result in quality loss. 

Thanks for those, I just woke up and tried looking for them.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 17, 2011)

If you give me a minute I can get it for you


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 17, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> If you give me a minute I can get it for you



Not a problem! =)

Thanks in advance for looking for them


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally a chance to watch stuff... omg Luna saying "NOOOOOO... we are... single lady *does beyonce dance*" 

so adorable


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay the only one I don't have is Mr Johnny, I have the other ones though :33.
Anyone else want the Album?

Found it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkDN7TKgIx8[/YOUTUBE]

KRYSTAL



Y U SOAK UP ALL TALENT IN WORLD?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2011)

woot Krystal si~


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gLE6oFS5RYY[/YOUTUBE]
Who wants an Anime on 2NE1, I do.




This made my day. Someone was bored.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 17, 2011)

TOP could you give me the link to the album?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 18, 2011)

New miss A MV.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYKO1za5mX0&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice set Slo , goddess Fei 

I'm not really digging the mv so much for some reason , could have done it better.

 I agree with RA , one to ten is amazing , loving it

Interesting


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2011)

Ehh Baby Goodbye is kinda dull and monotone for me. Hate You sounds pretty good but the MV kinda seems to be copying Break the Ice by Britney.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Nice set Slo , goddess Fei
> 
> I'm not really digging the mv so much for some reason , could have done it better.
> 
> ...



yeah ia with hust.

lol the list isn't really accurate imo.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2011)

I see Pakinoea  

RA : Yeh it's probably some individual that created it but seemed closest to the real ranks , hence why I posted it  .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2011)

for enno:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lneaARilvM[/YOUTUBE]

Genie & Bad Girl


----------



## JJ (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2011)

omona~ Yuri <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the new Miss A video.  Haven't had a chance to listen to it too well yet since I usually have to listen on my phone because my laptop has such shitty audio...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2011)

Miss A Pic ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spica (Jul 19, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> omona~ Yuri <3
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh gosh, she's so radiant and beautiful.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RaMKnCDkXqo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]od_h4Vsvhh0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_W9aPYrAFno[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EAoD3EblKDw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DuZvSi7LlYE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5Zdb3zXrqBI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]U7UC3A3HqxE[/YOUTUBE]

Now I just need to watch them all 

Edits:
AS RED: I was expecting more upbeat songs 
AS BLUE : I like.
LED: What's up with the MV for this?  Outfits were okay though
they should have an MV for Bambambam instead though 

I'm the Best Japanese: Oooh I like the song even more now, but CL/Boms Hot hot hot hot fire phrase didn't sound quite as good as in the Korean version.
Yes in this MV I keep getting confused


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2011)

And to think he had us all fooled.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 19, 2011)

^ That made me Amused 

[YOUTUBE]clUVsZcKKaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2011)

Jap I Am the Best is a mess tbh. I can't even tell if Bom is speaking Korean or Japanese. This is so half assed and is similar to Tonight Jap. YG is clearly not trying to really break into Japan and it shows.

Disappointed with AS Red's song but I dont blame pledis, more brave bros because he has failed to produce anything really good since Because of You. Hollywood and Lady are sung by all members, they should've just came back with that. Blue's song is decent but I can't really stand Raina's voice in it.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2011)

Disappointed with both blue and red tbh , even the Mv looks so shit . I really feel sorry for E-young , so much talent going to waste .

Yeh "i'm the best" Jap version is a mess . I'm really not a fan a Jap convert songs , always preferred Korean/original versions unless it's an original Jap song like Taxi .

The pictures for "Ugly" look good , they look so hot


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2011)

Only truly decent conversion imo is Replay, because that one improved (for the guys, would of totally loved seeing Vic in it again)

Japanese MV for Bad Girl was half-assed by the members, and iirc the Korean Shock was better in general.  

and as far as I recall just about every other group didn't even do a new MV.  Like 2pm never redid heartbeat, did they? 

Now that I think about it, didn't BEG release Sign in Japanese?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Only truly decent conversion imo is Replay, because that one improved (for the guys, would of totally loved seeing Vic in it again)
> 
> Japanese MV for Bad Girl was half-assed by the members, and iirc the Korean Shock was better in general.
> 
> ...


I agree for the bad girl one. The MV is a little worse than the original, but I like the Japanese song better then the korean one for some reason.

They released Sound G in japanese I think. Not sure about the MVs.
I don't really watch the MVs of songs anymore so I wouldn't really know. 
Hell I didn't even watch Tonight until a week ago.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2011)

Sign was released in Japanese but it did really bad. I liked a few Jap converts (Genie, Mister, Jumping, Hoot, Replay and Bang looks to be the best of all the remakes). 

I like Lady and Hollywood (by all members), I wish they came back with that and scrap the unit idea. The idea itself was good but the songs were just bad (okay, I'm getting hooked on Wonder Boy but Into the Night Sky is sooo not fitting with the concept). I'm glad E-young gets a ton of lines but they should've given more solo shots instead of panning into a group shot during her lines.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2011)

I've only meant MV-wise, cause you can remake a song into a different language and be limited, but when it comes to the MV you can pretty much have all the freedom in the world to change it. 

I liked the Genie MV but I'm biased because they look super fucking amazing in the coats and tank tops. :ho  

Either way I am the Best was just a mediocre song.  They're better off redoing an older song or Lonely and going straight to the European market.

edit: watching RM 43, oh my god Bong Sun


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 19, 2011)

Just checked out the Blue MV. It's cute, I actually kind of like it personally, but I guess I'm just relieved it's not Magic Girl. Anyways, maybe Cube and netizens have just gotten me paranoid, but are the dancers in the MV supposed to ASBoys? I feel like they're a little too cute and randomly inserted to be just background dancers


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2011)

Idk Replay wasn't really that good of a conversion for me. Yes the MV was better produced but they all looked like bloated foundation pads, their Japanese was kinda horrible and well their outfits looks bad, Yoona was pretty though. Mister and Genie are probably my favourites. SNSD looked incredible in those outfits and well Mister suited Japanese quite well. 

As for Cube, can't say I'm too bothered. The prices will be horrible and honestly I'd rather SM or YG come. Still I might be in London in Nov so will see, I would really like to go see Pominte and Batoost.

Lol its funny to see Arama eat their words, Kara still selling after three weeks, infact no 3 on Daily charts and only missing out second place by 4 copies. Suck it. SNSD and Kara are here to stay.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol Kara managed to be at 6th on the weekly in their 3rd week, girls are dominating. I hope this will break 200k


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2011)

Not to mention SNSD is like no 4 on Album charts after a month. I doubt any other Kpop act will be able to follow these girls now, we have our new age Hallyu stars. They've already beaten other girl groups in Japan, they'll never touch AKB obviously but still it's such an achievement. 

Also I just wanted to mention to anyone wanting to go cold turkey on Kpop, not a good idea. I did it, and for the first few days I was hallucinating, seeing like Yoona and BoA in street corners and shit

And no mention of the S and K rumours? Personally I Ham with Onew so it better be lies

As for Junho, the crap in the comments section was enough to just not bother. He's a douche and has no understanding of anything, people should keep their ignorant opinions to themselves.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not to mention SNSD is like no 4 on Album charts after a month. I doubt any other Kpop act will be able to follow these girls now, we have our new age Hallyu stars. They've already beaten other girl groups in Japan, they'll never touch AKB obviously but still it's such an achievement.
> 
> Also I just wanted to mention to anyone wanting to go cold turkey on Kpop, not a good idea. I did it, and for the first few days I was hallucinating, seeing like Yoona and BoA in street corners and shit
> 
> ...



S & K lol. The only girls that really fit the description are like Sunny, Seungyeon and maybe Soyeon and Sandara.

K? idk this one is tough. I doubt it's Kwanghee. Between Kikwang, Kyuhyun (doubting this) and SS501's Kyujong? I don't really know any more.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 20, 2011)

Personally I'm glad Jay Park gets to appear on shows but he isn't that great of a singer and he would definitely be better placed on variety shows.  He should appear on Strong Heart, Running Man, and Infinite Challenge


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Work dem legs


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2011)

Just went on YT and Miss A are Number 2 on Music section on the front page. Never seen that before.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2011)

rather it be miss a instead of freakin bubble pop


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2011)

Holy crap 10 million views in less than 3 weeks, the hell is up with this world


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Holy crap 10 million views in less than 3 weeks, the hell is up with this world




featured on ONTD, Perez, being joked about as a 'Chinese' Friday and it was recently song of the day for a site (I think it's popjustice?).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2011)

Not really digging the song either  . O0o liking Infinites sofar , the mv is boring though

Can't believe Raptor was tapping this


----------



## Chloe (Jul 20, 2011)

The 2NE1 song is meh with an alright MV :\

Really digging Infinite's new song though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah I love it, its a lot better than their old MVs imo, this is my absolute fave.

album under spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




intro:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2011)

Hoya looked badass, needed more leader but other than that great song. They better win for this other Korea you're gonna pay


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rNGo_qGD85w[/YOUTUBE]

Guise, Chichi is back! /solefan Progressive house in K-Pop? Do want.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2011)

^ Haha not bad well infact pretty good compared to their previous song

 , he truly is G-sus


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

@the GD Picture: FFF46041;FFF48169;FFF49888;FFF44592; is a known Anti so I'm not sure how to feel 

So nobody else died laughing when they saw the Teen top album cover besides me? 
!!

I thought Hate You would be good, all I got were FVII: Dirge of Cerberus reminders  the song was not up to my standards either.
Infinite seems good  I'll Download it.

Must get HD version of august Sure Magazine


WHY Y NO GIVE ME JAE JIN OR SEUNGHYUN TEASERS? I only get Hongki and Jong. 
Not that I mind the Hongki one though


----------



## JJ (Jul 20, 2011)

Whoa showing a teasing glimpse of skin for Hongki. They should have just kept all the buttons off. 

Infinite's song doesn't impress me nor does 2NE1, but love the video for 2NE1 though.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 20, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> So nobody else died laughing when they saw the Teen top album cover besides me?
> !!


I did, except I'm not sure how to react to my two biases/OTP in heels


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay, so I love Good Bye Baby.  

Most female groups haven't had a good rap in ages (considering BEG hasn't been around, CL hasn't really rapped in a song lately) but Jia is surprisingly good. I kind of just brushed off her rap in Breathe because it was a bubbly song, and I don't think anyone took it really seriously. XD

I actually feel she needed another verse because it sounded incomplete, she was flowing well but then it cuts off with "bye-bye".  The one improvement I think they could of made was adding another verse and making the "bye-bye" more of an adlib in the background.

edit: also dammit I want a Jia avy.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Running man 48
YG's Live Conference in Japan with Gummy, Se7en, Big Bang, and 2NE1.
Starts at 3pm Japanese time ( in like 5.5 hours.)



SloClo said:


> I did, except I'm not sure how to react to my two biases/OTP in heels


you go: 

then look at it again and laugh your ass off


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 20, 2011)

As always I am confused and aroused by SM/Suju's concepts 

And fine Teen Top you win, I'm actually slightly interested in your comeback.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2011)

I feel far more disturbed by Teen Top's comeback at the moment. >_>


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Since Nude Feels disturbed I won't post the other one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I feel far more disturbed by Teen Top's comeback at the moment. >_>



this cause most of them are underaged lol.

meh I'm probs one of the few who doesn't like the rap in GBB, I don't think Jia's can really rap well, it's more of rap because I'm told to kind of rapping.

Waiting for Miryo/Tasha to show them female idol rappers how it's done.

Suju's teasers look like they were recycling f(x)'s danger concept photos lol.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2011)

What are Teen Top doing?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2011)

The Hyuna hate is getting ridiculous now, people need to leave the girl alone. Plenty of girls in Kpop act sexy so why is the girl being bashed like this? Yes the MV was sort of trashy but she's not the one who made it up, geez.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 21, 2011)

^ Jealous fangirls , Rania cops the same shit .

Why is everyone bashing the hell out of Beast for saying the truth? he just answered a question and put it in the nicest way possible .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Hyuna hate is getting ridiculous now, people need to leave the girl alone. Plenty of girls in Kpop act sexy so why is the girl being bashed like this? Yes the MV was sort of trashy but she's not the one who made it up, geez.



ia, I can't stand Hyuna but the hate she's getting is ridiculous (mostly the slut shaming haters) but I'm with those that say of all K-Pop songs, why this one?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 21, 2011)

After a brief introduction of the YGE artists, it was announced that Avex and YG Entertainment would be collaborating to form a new company called ‘YGX Entertainment‘.

That was what the Live stream talked about last night :3


----------



## Kiss (Jul 21, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Must get HD version of august Sure Magazine



He looks gorgeous. 

 @Teen Top cover. Didn't saw that coming. XD


The SJ pics look horrible. I have a feeling that the song is going to be a flop.

I just skimmed through some comments and encountered an ugly fanwar. Someone was saying: _"This might be their last album because they're not really young anymore and have to go to army one by one blabla."_ and the responses were: "HOW DARE YOU CALL OUR OPPAS OLD!! THEY'RE TEH BEST! THEY WILL ALWAYS BE IN THIS BUSINESS AND WON'T EVER DISBAND YOU HATER! I HOPE YOU DIE, YOU F B*TCH TROLL. " 
This went on and on. Disgusting. 

Now I know why ELFs have a bad reputation and are called rude and immature.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 21, 2011)

It's probably gonna be a lot of individual/unit projects for a while for SuJu after this album imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2011)

damn I was just about to link it, so slow on my phone xD

 yeah different song would have ben preferred.  the chair flip was strange but impressive that they did it together.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 21, 2011)

Hehe Yoona is cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2011)

forever amused yoona


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes it's the truth Hust but this is Kpop, people will be butthurt and now it'll cause unnecessary fanwars.


----------



## JJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> As always I am confused and aroused by SM/Suju's concepts
> 
> And fine Teen Top you win, I'm actually slightly interested in your comeback.



When I saw it, I thought 80s music. It really reminds me of 80s concepts (yeah showing my age again). 

Teen Top is still a bit haunting.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 21, 2011)

Teen top's third teaser is at least Normal 

 time to listen to that song then.
[YOUTUBE]hgBOmfhVxP4[/YOUTUBE]
Only in Korea.
The song isn't half bad, but ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Here I am thinking WHY AREN'T FANS RAGING OVER THIS?_ 





And then I realize it's just Amber. 




Also, after looking at airport pics I got bored.



thus i created hipster sooyoung


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2011)

Lool Amber , it took me few secs there


----------



## koguryo (Jul 22, 2011)

So I caught the ending of the Tokyo concert and I'm glad TVXQ performed last, a nice little homage.  Although a better one would have been Boa


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 22, 2011)

I feel like it's staring at me.

@Hustler if you read close it said Basically no more BB until the end of the year. 
As excited I am for that, I can't help but be sad.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> @Hustler if you read close it said Basically no more BB until the end of the year.





> Until the year-end, Big Bang will be promoting as solos and in units. Currently, Taeyang?s solo album is scheduled for release within the second half of the year.



**


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 22, 2011)

> Big Bang will be promoting as solos and in units.


Exactly.
Not together as Five.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah they were missing for 2 years , 5 months is nothing lol and i'm glad they're not rushing Dae back , let him take his time . 

Excited about Taeyang's solo since I still replay the living hell out of Wedding dress


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't want to wait anymore 
They should stop stalling His case 
To be honest I never liked taeyang Solo album's songs except I'll be there, Maybe it's just me.


YG should to a whole SE7ENXBigBang album in my opinion
I love Digital bounce. top&7 go with together, and the intro song when GD was still a kid


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh Amber, she's seriously the only reason anyone loves f(x)...she's awesome!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2011)

> Location: Northern VA



O: O: O: O: O: 

 for DMV area 

and yeah amber is pretty cool.  wish they gave her better raps or just made her sing though.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jul 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> O: O: O: O: O:
> 
> for DMV area
> 
> and yeah amber is pretty cool.  wish they gave her better raps or just made her sing though.



Represent! 

Haha, I seriously bust out laughing while she rapped for "Hot Summer," it just didn't seem to make sense at all, but it was still pretty sweet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2011)

Hot Summer was one of the better ones, despite the "You know I got it" and i was like YOU HAVEN'T IMPLIED ANYTHING YOU HAVE


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2011)

wtf @ Mir's outfit. XD

and lol, we all hate ordering pizza.  that's why you do it online, silly Thunder.

edit: watching RM 44.

Jang Hyuk(sp?) is pretty good looking.

   This episode is amazing simply for the moment when Gary is on the phone 

Jong Kook is really sweet.  can't say why cause that would spoil the ending


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 23, 2011)

oh Mr Taxi korean ver is is also jjang ^^


----------



## Alien (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh finally another KPOP song i like 

Miss A


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 23, 2011)

Kahi looked pretty bad tbh, and I'm annoyed they cut down the "Don't need you now, don't call me etc" part. I really wanted to see that live. D: 

I think so far the teaser has beaten the actual song and the live. Hopefully the MV will be substantial.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2011)

the only thing I hate about this miss A comeback is that this song is not good for live perfs. Fei can't really sing her parts because it's structured in a weird way so she can only sing the stronger part live and the chorus isn't sung live, only Min and Suzy's individual lines are sung live.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> the only thing I hate about this miss A comeback is that this song is not good for live perfs. Fei can't really sing her parts because it's structured in a weird way so she can only sing the stronger part live and the chorus isn't sung live, only Min and Suzy's individual lines are sung live.



Can you please clarify? I've been listening to the song but didn't really _listen_ to the parts of the song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Jul 24, 2011)

Riding the train into Seoul right now for dance practice and just saying old Korean ladies have the scariest bitch faces.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2011)

, i'm glad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> , i'm glad



♥ hope they can win something this comeback!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't listened to the full album yet  . Their lives are better than the Mv IMO , then again all their lives are fierce





>


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2011)

lol Hust...indeed


----------



## Cherrrry (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a cassiopeia! A big fan of DBSK!
An amazing boy group with really good voices!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGY6Gl-fyNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Jul 24, 2011)

Miss A are pretty good live


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2011)

The Suju covers look so creepy especially the Leeteuk one 




Deputy Myself said:


> I now have 3 infinite biases
> 
> goddamn this group
> 
> and goddamn song ji eun for making me listen to her songs on repeat



Yeh it's impossible to like just one person in Infinite


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2011)

oh jesus Sooyoung


----------



## Chloe (Jul 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> The Suju covers look so creepy especially the Leeteuk one


...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> I now have 3 infinite biases
> 
> goddamn this group
> 
> and goddamn song ji eun for making me listen to her songs on repeat



lol there's no member I dislike in Infinite, they practically come in a bundle.

which of Jieun's songs? She has really few solo songs but they're all pretty good.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally got around to Infinite's new album and I've been liking everything I've heard so far.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2011)

Their lives are good. It's more of a why are more parts not sung live kinda thing but I can understand why half the lines cant be sung live.

Nana is so gorgeous lately, she has been killing it lol. E-Young took over Nana's shared line with Lizzy.

I think they should've scrapped the rap, replaced it with a dance break or put E-Young's guitar solo there.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2011)

koguryo said:


>



 kinda expected him to be lol, he bought a girl's school uniform or something in Japan


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuuu the guitar solo would have been the best.  

  so he has a school girl fetish


----------



## JJ (Jul 25, 2011)

MBLAQ is going to get shafted again and this time with I think is their best track. Bad timing. I guess now the shortened version will be the norm from here on out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjD9zFawWqM[/YOUTUBE]

  Good episode this week.


And yeah I feel bad for Mona Lisa as well.  Cry was my favorite track by them, but Mona Lisa is better than most of what happened last week, but I'm not familiar with the chart system and I don't think they can win their first week back, can they?

Sadly I'm more inclined to Miss A atm.  Which is horrible timing, considering they're pretty much Brother/Sister groups now since the merge.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2011)

Concert already?? interesting 

Nana and Jung ah look sexy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNhnW_WAcFU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 25, 2011)

Fany was on the History Channel?!


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2011)

omg that's so awesome @_@


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2011)

Teen Top 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrWTc4lG8lI&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually have better handwriting than most people in my dance club as a foreigner.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2011)

Best interview ever . I need a club banger 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRMMIHpsa7c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtX8cMGmLtE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn Seungri doesn't have that much of an accent compared to the others, he should learn English tbh, I think he could make it.

lol so many pedos in kpop  seriously though the girl is 17, these guys should not be crushing on her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2011)

So many stress

so far Teen Top hasn't failed to make an MV that I find creepy.  

heard it earlier, liked the song.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 26, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Fany was on the History Channel?!


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Best interview ever . I need a club banger
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRMMIHpsa7c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtX8cMGmLtE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I'm laughing so hard right now I had to watch this twice to hear everything


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Jul 27, 2011)

.

Not sure if want.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Wow, the dance schools over there take it so seriously. *_*
> 
> and yeah, she did amazing.  I think I know which was her (the guy twirled her right?) but it didn't matter since all of them were great



Yeah I think she was the one that got twirled by the guy? But yeah like you said, they're all great.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

Fucking amazing!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vk0Nm8o-IY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh CL can be such a hot mess at times , esp in blonde


----------



## JJ (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2011)

Any L.A. people want to go to a flashmob? It's for a Dream stage korea kinda thing.  The last flash mob in L.A. sucked really bad. They got kicked out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2011)

MuBank world tour will include...New York on October, China on November and Vietnam and Europe next year


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha ichi posted the schedule saying they'd come her in February last time but I'm glad everything's all official now! It's durin my birthday month too!


----------



## Graeme inactive (Jul 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Fucking amazing!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vk0Nm8o-IY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ugh CL can be such a hot mess at times , esp in blonde



She really looks her best lately. Blonde is her color, for sure  Clearly I'm very pleased with the girls, so proud of them for having such a great year!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 28, 2011)

the chance of WoSoKa on MusicBank in NY is high xD i may take a trip!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2011)

Posting relevant ones


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2011)

Either Seohyun has on 5 inch heels or her legs are shooped like crazy.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZAzWT8mRoR0[/YOUTUBE]

Finally listened to this album, pretty enjoyable.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2011)

omg mah SEXICA~~~


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Either Seohyun has on 5 inch heels or her legs are shooped like crazy.



Lol yeh and they look thinner , she used to have very well toned legs

/leg fetish


----------



## AsunA (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't bring myself to actually not hate 2NE1. No, they're just - ew.

Wow, new thread already


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2011)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> I can't bring myself to actually not hate 2NE1. No, they're just - ew.
> 
> Wow, new thread already


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol yeh and they look thinner , she used to have very well toned legs
> 
> /leg fetish



She might just be thinner, I can't see any patterns to see that the image is shopped.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 30, 2011)

SNSD 3rd album - End Of A Fairytale- tracklist [RUMOUR] :
1. End Of A Fairytale
2. Angry
3. Legends Never Die
4. Mr. Taxi (Korean Ver.)
5. Blow Your Fuse
6. Hoot
7. Undone
8. Misery
9. Venom
10. No Man’s Land
11. Let It Rain (Korean Ver.)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2011)

that leaked fast =O

seems like they're gonna evolve their style in Korea too, no more cutesy Oh! stuff?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 30, 2011)

ok now just the concept c'mon concept xD


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2011)

Hopefully it's not as crazy and weird as Suju's one 

Did you go to KMW Angel? awesome crowd

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T395Nuoi7rM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2011)

I didn't go for it =X too expensive


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2011)

Ah fair enough

Lol some people have eagle eyes , I couldn't stop laughing though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onqRS350Zzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2011)

love the audience in this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2011)

omg that's adorable, them doing the arm waves when they do pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWrxK0F6z9M[/YOUTUBE]

Woah.  Seo Inyoung from Heroes of all things?  Girl looks like she's in love with performing. O:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah she won the whole thing, I loved her performance.

She was an ex-Jewelry member and had pretty successful solo stuff.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 30, 2011)

Hoot? Wasn't that their title track for their 2nd album? Mr. Taxi was plain awkward in Korean


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2011)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> Hoot? Wasn't that their title track for their 2nd album? Mr. Taxi was plain awkward in Korean



it's not surprising to see old singles on previous mini albums on the full album (it's from the 3rd mini album btw). At least SM plans to only reuse one track (if you count Korean remakes then it's 3 but I don't really count those since they weren't released in Korea). JYP reuses tracks that you get only like half an album of new songs (if you count remixes).

it is a rumor anyway, nothing is confirmed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, remember on the Oh! album had Gee and Genie despite those being the titles for the minis.

And yeah, Mr. Taxi in korean was awkward.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't listened to it in korean, but why is it awkward?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 30, 2011)

Mr Taxi Kor sounds alright for me ^^

and for Seob fans 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2011)

:ho!

And it's awkward because for some reason the version that SMTOWN uploaded didn't seem to switch in the beat at all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2011)

But Wouter, it's breaking news that G. Na's hair is now short.  Boobs will now show more Boobs.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol I was thinking the same thing today

Jaejoong takes like 3 selcas every week and they all make it to AKP


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2011)

ugh AKP, just do one megapost every day with the all the selcas that were taken that day. I don't mind important tweets like the company tweeting that so and so is making a comeback/filming mv/releases bts photos/videos or whatever but the amount of selca posts are ridiculous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2011)

*someone comments on Dara's nose*

*I take a closer look*

*finally see the resemblance between her and Thunder*

Now I can only see them switched in their respective MV's. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## NighterX (Jul 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1XOMxeX-4EQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (Jul 31, 2011)

About AKP fail. They really must have something against CNBlue. Two big items came out and not a damn word. CNBlue is going to have their last indie Japanese album soon (aka they'll be on a major Japanese label next) and that big Bluestorm two-day concert. 

Some things baffle me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> About AKP fail. They really must have something against CNBlue. Two big items came out and not a damn word. CNBlue is going to have their last indie Japanese album soon (aka they'll be on a major Japanese label next) and that big Bluestorm two-day concert.
> 
> Some things baffle me.



omg what? When will the album be out? I hope they let them continue writing and releasing original songs in Japan, I love those releases.

yeah idk what akp does all the time tbh.


----------



## JJ (Jul 31, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg what? When will the album be out? I hope they let them continue writing and releasing original songs in Japan, I love those releases.
> 
> yeah idk what akp does all the time tbh.



CNBlue's Japanese album comes out on September 1st with 3 new songs on it. They're having a big concert in Seoul on Sept 17 & 18. This is the poster for it.




They're also doing a big concert in Yokohama (Japan), but I can't get a date on that. Wish these groups would come to the states.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 31, 2011)

I noticed that Jedi, I usually check ak before coming and didn't see it posted.

[YOUTUBE]1fPDKvEnd5o[/YOUTUBE]
It's Nice, but they have a thing with the moving up and down 

I'm like a week behind


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy birthday to TIFFANY HWANG!!! My second bias in SNSD! August 1st, 1989.

I'll be posting some images of her when i'm not lazyy.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable.  Happy birthday Tiffany.  ^_^


----------



## JJ (Aug 1, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *someone comments on Dara's nose*
> 
> *I take a closer look*
> 
> ...





Deputy Myself said:


> ehhh, I'm not really seeing it







This was taken yesterday or the day before of Thunder and Dara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2011)

lol only if Dara had taken it straight on


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2011)

Tiffany ah~ Happy Birthday


----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiv8_q8_7B4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2011)

Meh the concept pics were kinda out there but interesting, the single MV looks boring. Also I agree with Wouter, the AKP fail of posting article based on stupid Netizen comments and selcas is embarrassingly bad journalism.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2011)

wtf SuJu? Really, wtf?

The best part of the teasers was Eunhyuk's jacket doing the flying thing.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 1, 2011)

The MV is not filmed in a circus?  XD

They trolled everyone with the outfits. 

I thought their comeback song was called 'Gotcha Number'. Oh well.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiadC5Ly9Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2011)

Jedi, AKP finally reported about the concert.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Aug 1, 2011)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiadC5Ly9Pk[/YOUTUBE]




Oddly enough I knew this for awhile due to a military program he was on that had one of my crushes Jun Ki on it. Leeteuk is going to be so happy (for those that don't know Leeteuk cried the day Boom went into the army - no joke). 

SuJu - keeps on trolling. Every other group is going to be creamed after they come out. 




> Jedi, AKP finally reported about the concert.



Took them a week to do it though. FNC announced it on July 25th.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 1, 2011)

lol why did I just know the chorus was going to be them repeating the title over and over again 

Still, huge improvement from Bonamana


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'm glad , the teaser pics were plain weird
> 
> They all look like G-d clones from far away  , it's the damn hairstyle
> 
> Wait why was I under the impression that Kibum was coming back for this?



I just noticed that when you mentioned it 

I didn't like the teaser or this song though 
I hope I'll like something else off the album.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2011)

Listening to Miss A's album.

At first I was like 

Then I was like 

Now I'm like 

Pretty awesome.  

Really like the English song, I wonder why they included it.

edit: checked the wiki to see how many were repeats (since i didn't really listen to too much Miss A before) but my god I'm seeing what you mean now


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Gonna listen to the Suju in a minute.

[YOUTUBE]qZMB4bM1yd8[/YOUTUBE]
Eh.
I like the chorus and Zeno's? rap


----------



## lucky (Aug 1, 2011)

So i watched immortal song.  And je suis tombeux amoureux.  First i thought she was kinda ugly and totally not my type, but she's... awesomeness incarnate.  and that voice of hers.  eargasm.  

Live singing.  LIVE.  And she had to go to doctors the same day for vocal issues.  Now this is superstar material.  Oh, at 3:45 IU's like, "i can't beat that.  i can't beat that." haha.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the only person who favors Taeyeon a lot is Ichi and he likes Jessica more. 

and yeah, Hyorin is amazing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I think the only person who favors Taeyeon a lot is Ichi and he likes Jessica more.


lol thats indeed true xD

Lucky, you r late...Tae was in my sig before xD..like alot ahha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2011)

and Fany UFO pic <3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2011)

Not really feeling the Suju comeback but most of the songs from the album > Mr Simple

Lol Tae is my 2nd bias along with Seobb


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm the biggest Taeyeon fanboy on NF.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn it.  Our September show's concept is 'Circus' so I bought like a cool mask and some face paint because I'm gonna be a clown for our pamphlet picture.  And just now my senior uploaded something to our cyworld club about me being passionate about this and says I'm amazing.  He also asked why other people aren't doing anything like I am so it's also kind of a burden.  At a recent meeting they said you can do any kind of picture you want and well it's gonna be my first and last performance so I wanna go all out....


----------



## lucky (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'm the biggest Taeyeon fanboy on NF.



ah, it's nice that my wife has fans.  we appreciate it.  carry on, carry on.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2011)

lucky said:


> ah, it's nice that my wife has fans.  we appreciate it.  carry on, carry on.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2011)

lol Nude hahaha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2011)

oh wow SNSD official pillow case? xD nice


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Omg.  I want Taeyeon's pillow case.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 2, 2011)

I kind of want sunny's  and the one before hers


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 2, 2011)

Forgot to mention this, :sob. They really rushed his goodbye.

Running man has been really awesome as of late


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2011)

Watching 45 right now

When they turn on Ma Boy in the car... 

edit: OH MY GOD THE JEANS PART


----------



## lucky (Aug 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


>



to be fair, that camera caught me at a bad angle. 



Eternal Fail said:


> Omg.  I want Taeyeon's pillow case.



now now... there are limits to fanboyism.  still mah wife.  lets not get carried away.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Your wife?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2011)

lucky said:


> to be fair, that camera caught be at a bad angle.
> 
> now now... there are limits to fanboyism.  still mah wife.  lets not get carried away.


if love Tae that much, then u should better hunt down that guy in the pic lol


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2011)

I want that Snsd thing as a blanket . I was gona be biased and say I want the Sooyoung one since she looks so effin incredibly orgasmic but they all look pretty nice .



NudeShroom said:


> Watching 45 right now
> 
> When they turn on Ma Boy in the car...
> 
> edit: OH MY GOD THE JEANS PART



Kwang Soo's face kills me everytime 

I can't spaz with ya'll anymore , i'm already up to 52


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2011)

re watching RM is always fun xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2011)

If anyone is bored and wants to catch up


----------



## Adachi (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovely sig, Ichi.

Same goes to your avatars, Cara and Hustler.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Lovely sig, Ichi.
> 
> Same goes to your avatars, Cara and Hustler.


thank you Ada ^^



lol this one..fat kpop...sometime its amusing indeed


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone know a website that reports only news and not opinions regarding kpop? Allkpop is just terrible at translating articles and reporting them as factual. Too many selca articles, who likes who, personal feelings, etc etc

and most important of all: please no articles mentioning "netizens", if that's possible.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Kangin has a tat?



What am I reading? 
prection, is that even a word?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2011)

"actions are more prection than words" 

almost.


----------



## JJ (Aug 3, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I kind of want sunny's  and the one before hers



Oh yay allkpop fail. Never mention Mir tweeted a bunch after it happened to reassure everyone he's ok.





			
				translation said:
			
		

> I'm not sick kekeke It was strange for a moment. I'm a healthy man keke



Oh yeah all of MBLAQ is on twitter except Joon. 



T.O.P said:


> Kangin has a tat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the....


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to follow the lookalike 

I'm curious if he's pissed about the mess up, or actually wanted it that way.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

> Prection	161 up, 10 down
> 
> Derived from Super Junior member KangIn's back tattoo "actions are more PRECTION than words." Where "PRECIOUS" was the word he tried to spell.
> 
> The puppy is so Prection!



lol **

Thanks Adachi


----------



## JJ (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess Mir is ok as he's been pretty upbeat (and lol flirting with Beast's Dong Woon )


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 3, 2011)

finally i got my new phone...time to put some pix/vids of SOKA in xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Baby was on the Push Push Single
I Hate Weak Men was on the Shady Girl Single
Over was on the How Dare You Single

the only tracks missing from their previous singles are the Intro tracks. This Ma Boy version is by all 4 members (which reinforces how stupid making Sistar19 was in the first place)


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

oh my god RM 46


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's like they're fucking abducting Jae Suk 

So glad HyunJoong chose Haha as the spy, no one else could betray so easily


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> If anyone is bored and wants to catch up



I only go with isubs 720p download, i can't stand low quality


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

they really love making dramatic previews for the next episodes. 

Also yay, Monday Couple moments in 46. :3  

/squeals like a little fangirl when it happens


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 3, 2011)

will be looking forward to it xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

46 was awesome


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2011)

'sup            .


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 3, 2011)

I shared this with Cara and Katzu, thought you guys might enjoy it too.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Cael said:


> I shared this with Cara and Katzu, thought you guys might enjoy it too.



Dang soothing voice


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> 'sup            .



hola, you haven't been here in a while.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> hola, you haven't been here in a while.



Took a short break since I really needed it. But I guess the curiosity couldn't keep me away for long. 

How have you been? I haven't been keeping up with all the new singles lately. lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

we've been great.  threads pretty much the same, except Enno is out for his brother's (i think it was his brother) wedding. 

How far back do you need to be updated?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2011)

that's good~ Ohh I see, when will he be back?

 that's a very good question. I only know about 2NE1's singles and Teen Top.. and.. uh.. I think that's pretty much it 

I also downloaded Yellow Monster's second album.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

a concept for a group shouldn't be based on race, it should be based on talent. ._.  I understand they probably want to reach the expanding fan base but this is ridiculous.

Also Kat you need to check out Miss A "Goodbye Baby", Infinite "Be Mine", MBLAQ "Mona Lisa" and I think that's it for super recent.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Katz

Lol Cara , they're all like 14 too , don't think I want


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Mona Lisa, riight I had forgotten about that one. Thanks Cara. I'm glad I haven't missed much.

Hi Hus, how have you been?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah I just saw their profiles/intros too, one is such a valley girl 

two apparently are 14, and one of them is 18.  

18 year old is adorable, i'll admit that haha.  

but god, they definitely seem like they're trying too hard.  i'll immediately change my mind if these two fourteen year olds are like mini powerhouses, but i think putting 3 members regardless of age in just cause their biracial is like trying to shove it down our throats lol


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 3, 2011)

While I admit putting people together because they are bi-racial as some gimmick is a bit offensive, it wasn't what I thought. It's hardly noticeable, and hopefully they will be known for their talent and not their mix. And maybe this will open some doors for a wider array of idol hopefuls.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Been okay , uni soon sigh . You?

Cara : is that the leader? Shes really beautiful and looks kind of like someone


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> a concept for a group shouldn't be based on race, it should be based on talent. ._.  I understand they probably want to reach the expanding fan base but this is ridiculous.



I don't understand. they're still Korean in a way..


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

nah the leader is one of the korean girls.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been okay. dealing with some stuff in rl but nothing I can't handle. 

also, talking about that group. I can't really see the 14-year-olds as 14-year-olds. seems so weird to me. like the guy who is also 14 in teen top? lol 
I really wouldn't have noticed some of them weren't koreans 100% if it weren't for their english.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 3, 2011)

The second maknae is 14 years old? How old is the girl with the camera?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> nah the leader is one of the korean girls.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone else see the name Chocolat, see bi-racial, and expect something... darker?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

This one / the leader is relevant to my interests 



Also the Melanie girl somehow reminds me of Melanie Iglesias 



Goodluck Katz 

Cae : Yes I was expecting some Thai/Indian ones


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 3, 2011)

That's kind of what I was thinking too Cael.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 3, 2011)

The Melanie girl reminds me of Katzuki


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2011)

Really Jason? Haha I didn't expect that


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

at the expectations

Alright moved that cat. He's in a bed right next to me. XD


*Spoiler*: _Spoilered for likely SUPA RANT_ 



My main problem here is the likely concept that the production staff were going for.  I'm just going to put it in perspective a bit.

The farthest most groups have gone is a mix of Chinese, American and Korean.  f(x) and Miss A are two of the main groups I'm thinking of.  

f(x) has Krystal, a Korean-American who was discovered at about 5 years old, however held off for a few years and instead Jessica trained first, Amber, a Chinese-American, and Victoria, Chinese, who trained at the Beijing dance Academy I believe.  

Miss A has Fei and Jia, who are both Chinese, and over 20.

Both groups have two fully Korean members, though Min knows English for going abroad at a young age.

This new group, Chocolat, claims to have 3 bi-racial members and two full Korean members.  Honestly, that's a pretty big leap.  However, I'm guessing most of us can see where this is coming from considering the expanding success of K-pop.  The executives are probably thinking that English will be a skill necessary to succeed in future endeavors. 

But you know what? Al Gore thought that people would have to learn English to use the internet. He was wrong.

What I'm trying to say at this point is that it's obvious that language is a barrier that will only have so much impact.  DBSK, Kara, and SNSD all made it in Japan with minimal Japanese skill to start.  The members of f(x) and Miss A are also doing great.

That said, whats an actual aspect of Kpop that is important as a performer?

Talent? Training?

Two of these girls are 14.  The only other girl who has debuted at 14 as a "foreigner" is Krystal.  Also, Krystal was almost 15, and these two girls are fresh off the boat in turning 14.  

Like most people have observed, it's a fucking ridiculous young age to put a girl into showbiz, and of course it's usually avoided when putting a group together.  If you have a young trainee, most companies would be more than willing to keep someone in training for several years.

So what would actually motivate a company to put someone in a group at such a young age?

_Insane fucking talent._

Nobody in this thread has to be told twice that Krystal is a badass.  So are Victoria, Fei, and Jia.

Then, whats the probability that two random biracial girls with a similar background are so talented that they can debut at a young age of 14? I seriously doubt that they have trained for years, or have huge talent in singing.  The girl Melanie already introduced the group and said one of the Korean girls was their lead vocals, and was likely second oldest I believe.  

I feel these girls are being chosen simply for their race.  The offensive part about this is that there are so many others who have trained for MANY years in either their company or any general performing arts school and didn't get chosen until their later years.  Of course the only exception was Krystal, but the circumstances for her are quite clear.

I have no problem with the girls, like I said I think one is super adorable. XD  

However I think the company did this gimmicky shit and it's a slap in the face to all those who have worked hard their entire life to be chosen, when others were chosen for such superficial reasons.  I know it's common, but when it comes down to something like race, that bothers me.




Once again that probably makes no sense.  I'm unaware of what I just wrote.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 3, 2011)

^ 

So everytime Neil sings I can get the steps right but everytime someone else, mostly Chunji, sings I can't. Damn it!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn if I didn't already know, I would not have been able to tell melanie was half-asian. And yeah, using race as a gimmick is kinda cheap but who knows how talented they might actualy be. We're probably just gonna have to reserve judgement until they debut.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 3, 2011)

That groups leader is cute  The group as a whole seems very:33
Oh and Isak was totally first

I've been so tired lately even though I had a one week break last week


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Damn if I didn't already know, I would not have been able to tell melanie was half-asian. And yeah, using race as a gimmick is kinda cheap but who knows how talented they might actualy be. We're probably just gonna have to reserve judgement until they debut.



Yeah, I'll be less concerned when we see what they're made of. 



koguryo said:


> That groups leader is cute  The group as a whole seems very:33
> Oh and Isak was totally first
> 
> I've been so tired lately even though I had a one week break last week



omg i forgot about Isak.  Though she debuted like forever ago, 2002 I think.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2011)

On another note, I think everybody in this thread should totally go and vote/like this video of my friends' dance cover of 2ne1 so that I can hopefully get them to steal my bias's stuff if they win the contest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

how does i vote? 

google moderator can be confusing.  do i just search for them in the channel?

edit: nevermind found them.  gotta search for "one shot movement" rather than their channel name.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

How do you vote??


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not completely sure how to vote actually. According to my friends, you just have to like the video but idk, I find that kinda sketch. Ah well, like them anyways


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Done

Man I think i'm gona defer this whole sem 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DICNsgkAg4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2011)

actually wait, apparently you're supposed to like them on If anyone is bored and wants to catch up


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 3, 2011)

Kryssssssstallll si ~~~~


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]28BFUkr0qKA[/YOUTUBE]

Nothing special..


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

Ep 48 of running man looks really good in the previews. 

good thing isubs are on a roll


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

48 , 50 and 52 are really awesome , especially 50 the Thailand episode


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

haha i'm guessing the alternating ones where they actually chase are the best.

too bad that other site doesn't have downloads, my computer doesn't stream well  (for sites other than youtube)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah they have download links for few of them I think


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2011)

wait wat 

I never saw them.  Either way, might as well just keep on track with Isubs


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 4, 2011)

Gotta admit I'm addicted to Teen Top's 'No more perfume on you'. Still, I think Niel gets all the spot light. lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 4, 2011)

lol MrSimple is trending~


----------



## lucky (Aug 4, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Ep 48 of running man looks really good in the previews.
> 
> good thing isubs are on a roll



you dont know?  its subbed all the way to 52.  

kshownow.net

newb.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 4, 2011)

Secret debuted at #9 on the daily.

Hoping they at least sell more than 15k for their first week.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 4, 2011)

Girls' Generation is trending!
hell yeah~ its their 4th Anni after all


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2011)

Just watched Mr.Simple mv 

- Kyu's voice is so majestic 

- Their English is still a bit awkward 

- The mv doesn't really have a concept , just em dancing around

I expected a lot more from this comeback


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 4, 2011)

woot for  Kyu's voice xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2011)

gotta admit the mv made me kind of like the suju song, cause I like the dance with it.

 tons of heechul and wookie too.

but yeah, no concept and too long.  also sungmin looked kinda creepy.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 4, 2011)

When I first listened to Mr Simple I was like meh.

But after watching all that Eunhyuk the MV it's kinda grown on me.
Kyu is still awesome.
Not as good as I expected it to be :\

Don't get what the teasers had to do with anything as well.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't like the MV to Mr. Simple, same goes for the song and the dance. The comeback is disappointing.
They also look creepy in the MV. Especially Leeteuk. 

I'm waiting for SNSD's comeback.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 4, 2011)

Totally watching my senior's Star King episode right now, he's hilarious.  Way back from 2009

Have a dance battle tomorrow


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 4, 2011)

Good luck kog!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2011)

^ Wow that is a nice song and lol their vocals are too good to be in a group 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uABq2czYgNQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 4, 2011)

@Rain It's sad and excellent at the sang time [YOUTUBE]r6TwzSGYycM[/YOUTUBE]

Need dance version...Gifs..Hate the song but... idaf..Yesung, Lee, Eun..


----------



## AsunA (Aug 4, 2011)

Kibum still has no fucking time to film a MV with SuJu? Hahaha, shit song really. The last song that was pretty decent by Super Junior was probably Neorago.

Kpop starts to freaking BORE me. =_=


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2011)

D:

Kpop is released pretty much every week.  It's hard to get bored if you're listening to everything.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 4, 2011)

The reason why I'm bored is the fact that everything starts to sound the same. How I wish that Big Bang had never released Lies. The whole electro/autotune/dance thing has gone far too long. GREAT at the beginning, now it's plain boring and just a tool to let talentless so-called artists debut (NINE MUSES YAK). Now they're importing it to Japan. SHIET.

I can't even look at DBSK anymore. The goddamn autotune in Superstar is just... so not DBSK. My all-time favourite group has fallen so damn hard on their face, it just make me cry my eyes out  Not even Changmin can save Yunho's horrid nasal voice. They just should've disbanded while they still had their glory.

KPOP makes me sad :|


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn, that SUJU video is not available in my country. The world is plain cruel


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm just meh on SuJu. The only groups I've liked so far this year are CNBlue, MBLAQ, f(x), and 2NE1.   

Maybe GG a little bit.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 4, 2011)

Our dance battle was cancelled because our senior's mother has passsed away.  Most of our club are going to go pay our condolences.  I have not met this particular senior especially but the senior is still a part of our club.  I have never been to a Korean funeral before so I really hope i do not fuck anything up.  The last funeral I went to was like 13 years ago.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]

Gee gee gee, baby baby baby.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 5, 2011)

I still think Tell me your wish (Genie) is their best single to date in both languages ♥ Their legs *?* 

Obviously a girlcrush for me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2011)

oh more SONEs coming in? xD


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 5, 2011)

I mean his hair must have been messed up with all the dyes.
still looks nice though.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 5, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh more SONEs coming in? xD



I was already there, but disappeared along the way from the forum  Popping up once in a while.

Team Sooyoung!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 5, 2011)

So I see iHoneyJoo/Dew is only linking the sites to purchase and download music. Is there any site that still offers free downloads for korean music?


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 5, 2011)

So if you're like me, you probably browse youtube trying to find different versions and good covers of kpop songs. Probably the most famous person doing covers was a girl who went by the name MoA. She would take kpop songs, rewrite them into English, and record her version of it. And her works was BRILLIANT!

Turns out she is actually a well known singer from Sweden, in a band that is signed and everything. She was doing these covers anonymously, as she would be in trouble for doing them if found out. Well, she got busted and had to quickly delete all her online accounts. I found a video of her recording her version of 2NE1's _Lonely_, I think you guys and girls will be impressed.

this

(It refuses to work in the tags)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> So I see iHoneyJoo/Dew is only linking the sites to purchase and download music. Is there any site that still offers free downloads for korean music?



If you have an LJ, request to join 

also Sunny Hill's Pray MV got banned, not surprised though 



probably will not do well, they are barely relevant in Korea (except Twinkle Twinkle, their only hit). The latest comeback did poorly


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> If you have an LJ, request to join
> 
> also Sunny Hill's Pray MV got banned, not surprised though
> 
> ...



Many thanks, Rain's Angel!

It's disappointing to see artists and groups leave to Japan, especially if the idol groups aren't doing as good. I've read a comment on that article you gave and some person was saying Girl's Day should win an Award of the Year before advancing into Japan. Thinking about that, I feel that's too much presssure. Maybe they should have stayed and promote for another year and a half.



Cael said:


> So if you're like me, you probably browse youtube trying to find different versions and good covers of kpop songs. Probably the most famous person doing covers was a girl who went by the name MoA. She would take kpop songs, rewrite them into English, and record her version of it. And her works was BRILLIANT!
> 
> Turns out she is actually a well known singer from Sweden, in a band that is signed and everything. She was doing these covers anonymously, as she would be in trouble for doing them if found out. Well, she got busted and had to quickly delete all her online accounts. I found a video of her recording her version of 2NE1's _Lonely_, I think you guys and girls will be impressed.
> 
> ...



Amazing! I was always skepetical listening to covers of kpop songs but this person does a very amazing job at covering. It's too bad I found her late and most of her videos are deleted.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

I think groups should at least establish themselves in Korea before they start moving over to Japan. It's win-lose if the Japan debut isn't successful (for example 4minute?) cause they can still do relatively well in Korea but for groups like Girl's Day, it's a lose-lose if they rush over to Japan and aren't successful, they have no Korean fanbase to rely back on.

I don't mean like winning Daesangs or Bonsangs, at least maybe have a few hits and perhaps get a #1 trophy on one of the weekly shows?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2011)

That's one incredible cover Cae  , too bad people are bitchin 

Wow Infinite reached #3 yesterday , hope they win next time around 

RA : And they wonder why Japanese actors like Sosuke lash out on the hally wave  

It's getting too much


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

lol that actor. I can see his point a little (Hallyu getting overexposed) but at the same time, his tweets were still xenophobic.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2011)

woot just done downloading All About Girls’ Generation ‘Paradise in Phuket’...lol ISO 42gb ( all 6 dics ) now i will take my time to watch the girls xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol yeh I guess he could have put it nicely



Tumblr fanwar , it begins with Suju comeback


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2011)

some ELF's..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

idk I think Suju are long past their peak. But they may get it cause it'll be their last album for a while.

(but I think TVXQ and Big Bang have better sales than Suju so I doubt they will get the daesang =X)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2011)

just wait untill Sept you ELFs people...Sones will be like "get lost MR Simple"


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> some ELF's..


Lee, Ye, and Sunny  :33

I tend to stay out of things like that.

EDIT: lol who's the one walking in the back of that gif? I must rewatch the mv 


Rain's Angel said:


> idk I think Suju are long past their peak. But they may get it cause it'll be their last album for a while.
> 
> (but I think TVXQ and Big Bang have better sales than Suju so I doubt they will get the daesang =X)


What a Daesang?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

Biggest Award of the Year. like the best album sales of the year or best digital sales of the year. It's like the biggest award given.

also applies to acting (Best Actor and Actress).


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Lee, Ye, and Sunny  :33
> 
> I tend to stay out of things like that.
> 
> ...



I believe it means "Artist of the Year".

42 gb for 6 discs of GG?! SAY WHAT?! I haven't even watched the first one they released nor KARA's D:


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 6, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Many thanks, Rain's Angel!
> 
> It's disappointing to see artists and groups leave to Japan, especially if the idol groups aren't doing as good. I've read a comment on that article you gave and some person was saying Girl's Day should win an Award of the Year before advancing into Japan. Thinking about that, I feel that's too much presssure. Maybe they should have stayed and promote for another year and a half.
> 
> ...





Hustler said:


> That's one incredible cover Cae  , too bad people are bitchin
> 
> Wow Infinite reached #3 yesterday , hope they win next time around
> 
> ...



The majority of her videos have been reuploaded by people who saved the audio. The account will be something like missMoA. It's all good shit. Lonely is the best tho, imo.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> 42 gb for 6 discs of GG?! SAY WHAT?! I haven't even watched the first one they released nor KARA's D:



lol u should watch it soon...and guess wat, they are going to release the Blu Ray later...i will probably download it as well..lol probably way more gb than the DVD xD


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

Suju - Storm
Only song I really like on the mr simple album 



Rain's Angel said:


> Biggest Award of the Year. like the best album sales of the year or best digital sales of the year. It's like the biggest award given.
> 
> also applies to acting (Best Actor and Actress).





Girls' Generation said:


> I believe it means "Artist of the Year".
> 
> 42 gb for 6 discs of GG?! SAY WHAT?! I haven't even watched the first one they released nor KARA's D:



Thanks!

I might download that disc filled with all their music videos, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 6, 2011)

Woot Jiyoon won


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't like her perf though, but congrats to her.

lol everyone I thought should've won lost instead.

ugh I feel bad asking here but if any of you all are free, could you help me with this   for my school project? Thanks <3


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2011)

Wasn't MoA like a big Chinese chick? Who's this white girl?

Lol Kog I'm glad your safe, here I thought the taxi driver would have killed you by now

Btw the mask is pretty awesome.

Also still haven't listened to Ugly

Saw Japanese Juliette, I'm gonna have nightmares. Also Kara broke 200k for GGS.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Lol Kog I'm glad your safe, here I thought the taxi driver would have killed you by now
> 
> Btw the mask is pretty awesome.*



I got into an unmarked taxi  Then he offered me gum  After that is when I posted on facebook

Oh and I only wore that mask for our performance concept(circus) in September for the pamphlet.  At first I was going for handsome clown then just went for handsome magician, found that tophat and went for handsome ringmaster

Edit: Jiyoon won cuz she reverted back to Junglasses to give her +1,000,000 charisma


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 6, 2011)

lolz I wonder what a Mr. Taxi/Mr. Simple mashup would sound like 

*off to email djmasa*


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2011)

> The majority of her videos have been reuploaded by people who saved the audio. The account will be something like missMoA. It's all good shit. Lonely is the best tho, imo.


It's such bullshit how she can't do it because she's popular in Sweden 

Not like she released it officially


Rain's Angel said:


> idk I think Suju are long past their peak. But they may get it cause it'll be their last album for a while.
> 
> (but I think TVXQ and Big Bang have better sales than Suju so I doubt they will get the daesang =X)


Yeh that's what I was thinking too 

Snsd will probably kill it with their next comeback though anyway


Rain's Angel said:


> ugh I feel bad asking here but if any of you all are free, could you help me with this   for my school project? Thanks <3


Do I just submit it??



> [CONFIRMED] : Half SNSD members will comeback with red hairs



Idk how I feel about this


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2011)

Idk ELF take bulk buying pretty seriously unlike VIP's, tho I think DBSK will take it on sales alone. However in terms of popularity SNSD, BB and WG will beat everyone. Let's see if anyone can knock off Lonely off my top spot.

Also Ugly is incredible. No repetition, nice beat and great vocals. Hopefully they can win with it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Idk ELF take bulk buying pretty seriously unlike VIP's, tho I think DBSK will take it on sales alone. However in terms of popularity SNSD, BB and WG will beat everyone. Let's see if anyone can knock off Lonely off my top spot.
> 
> Also Ugly is incredible. No repetition, nice beat and great vocals. Hopefully they can win with it.



Ikr it's fucking awesome! I can't get it out of my head but I don't think it's getting the attention it deserves though and especially with Suju coming back I doubt they'd win from next week onwards . 

Easily the best comeback of the year for me


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2011)

Seohyun with red hair.

Depends on how red, kind of do want.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

yeap just submit ^_^

lol I think I'm the only one who doesn't like any of the 2ne1 releases this year except Lonely/Don't Cry.

Comeback of the year for me was definitely Secret. These girls have been slaying this year.

lol I hate how SM forces like everyone to use like the same hair dye. They did that with Jap RDR and Mr. Taxi lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol RDR hair color was ridiculous.  

Also, submitted the survey.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

I really need to spread rep more, I want to rep all of you but I need to rep other people first X_X

also Kara coming back in September with new Jap Album in October (according to the akp article anyway).

Can't wait for the next two weeks, Sistar's Album and G.NA's mini ^_^


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2011)

I really liked the RDR hairstyles except Yoona's but yeh the colours were a bit odd lol


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Idk how I feel about this



Are the other half coming out with Green


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't remember any female idol dying their hair totally green yet (some of the guys yeah), wonder who will be the first.

I mean actually dye and not wearing a wig.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I didn't like her perf though, but congrats to her.
> 
> lol everyone I thought should've won lost instead.
> 
> ugh I feel bad asking here but if any of you all are free, could you help me with this   for my school project? Thanks <3



So I just fill it out, giving you positive remarks? =P What's your gender?

What's this performance Jiyoon performed? If i'm not mistaken, she's the lead vocalist of 4minute?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2011)

^ Nah it's Gayoon i'm sure

Watched IS2 , Kyu or Jay should have won IMO 

Kara FM in Japan , all I can say is fuck me dead




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually I think most koreans or at least korean idols are able to rock red so I welcome that decision. 

edit: also apparently SS4 is going to be a world tour ASKCJFDKSJGLDKSHGLDKHFSKLDJFSLKDGHLSKDJFLKSDHGLSDKJFSDLKJF pekpek


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anyone here like Aziatix?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Does anyone here like Aziatix?



I just listened to go, it was pretty good. :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> So I just fill it out, giving you positive remarks? =P What's your gender?
> 
> What's this performance Jiyoon performed? If i'm not mistaken, she's the lead vocalist of 4minute?



oh no you're supposed to like rate the customer service of a retail outlet you visited =X but it's okay ^_^

Immortal Song 2. Gayoon's the 4minute Lead Vocalist.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 6, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> I just listened to go, it was pretty good. :33



I'll listen to that in a minute. I keep replaying Slippin' Away over and over. I like this : o


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I'll listen to that in a minute. I keep replaying Slippin' Away over and over. I like this : o



I'll have to listen to that then :3
With go I can't tell if its english or korean though.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll listen to go in a sec when the album's download is done : ) 

slippin' away is en english though


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 6, 2011)

An album I don't have? what is this 

That's fine.

Edit: I love the Sunny 10 Photoshoot of gd&top, GD's smile doesn't look like the Beanpole and gmarket ones :33

Edit2:
Start It Again in their EP is <3333


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 7, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh no you're supposed to like rate the customer service of a retail outlet you visited =X but it's okay ^_^
> 
> Immortal Song 2. Gayoon's the 4minute Lead Vocalist.



LOL! My fault! I didn't even read what this was about and just left it in my browser for the longest time.

4Minute is re-releasing heart to heart in Japanese? I've already loved that song so this should be good as well!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2011)

Ugh loveeeee this hair on her!!! way better than the blonde


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

yes Goddess <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2011)

megami-sama!!!

I hope they tour soon, Kara's fanmeet had 12k people!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

Jiyoung <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

and mah Jess was chilling in NY <3


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2011)

DSP sucks ass, they don't know how to promote for anything, Kara should have had a proper concert by now>_>

The truth is DSP want everything for nothing, SM invested a ton in SNSD's advancement in to Japan, DSP has done next to nothing. At this point Universal is pretty much spending all the money thus no concerts in the near future for Kara. But DSP should know unless they tour, Kara will never be a respected group in Japan.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 7, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> and mah Jess was chilling in NY <3



noooooo, she should've gone to LA instead!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey the Blonde looked great, but yeah Red does look good. Her and Yoona should both dye their hair red and maybe film themselves, that would be quite nice.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 7, 2011)

A Heart Filled Reaction to Dissatisfaction
I learned a lot about snsd


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> noooooo, she should've gone to LA instead!



IKR ...  so we can meet her


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2011)

It ranked Suzy at number seven, when I remember a crap load of articles slamming her for her bad acting.  

And Yoona at fourth?  I'm pretty sure she was moreso actress-turned-idol and was only average.

I wonder if we'll ever see a list that actually makes sense.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

lol All About Girls’ Generation Disc 2...the girls' free time is fun haha


----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha Eno is gona choke the hell out of L but Infinite seems to be Kara fanboys , I approve 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIns1dZbCkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 7, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *It ranked Suzy at number seven, when I remember a crap load of articles slamming her for her bad acting.  *
> 
> And Yoona at fourth?  I'm pretty sure she was moreso actress-turned-idol and was only average.
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever see a list that actually makes sense.



I did as well. Luckily, I didn't read the articles after I finished Dream High drama. I'm currently watching Miss Ripley and JYY's Yoochun is somewhat awkward at acting but not enough to distract me from the storyline.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2011)

^ Hate you is a grower . I didn't like it at the start but now I like it a lot , much better live .

I haven't seen Iris but after reading all the comments saying saying Top is one hell of an actor , I wana watch


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

I like Hate You the most!~


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Hate you is a grower . I didn't like it at the start but now I like it a lot , much better live .
> 
> I haven't seen Iris but after reading all the comments saying saying Top is one hell of an actor , I wana watch



It's was kind of hard to find, but if you want to watch I can give you the links I used :3 (if you're the downloading type.)


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2011)

Hate you's MV actually distracted me from listening to the song haha. I think I enjoy it better in live version like that video as well.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

watch Iris and then Athena xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> It ranked Suzy at number seven, when I remember a crap load of articles slamming her for her bad acting.
> 
> And Yoona at fourth?  I'm pretty sure she was moreso actress-turned-idol and was only average.
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever see a list that actually makes sense.



The top two are accurate (idk about Jiyeon, never saw her acting). Eunjung and UEE could be the 2nd Gen Yoon Eun Hye.

UEE should be higher, she was amazing on You're Beautiful. Taec is even worse than Suzy acting wise, too high up. Yonghwa should be above Yoona and Taec but both Hongki and Minhyuk are better actors than him.

TOP is kinda overrated as an actor.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2011)

Jiyeon seems decent imo, but that's only based off of the Roly Poly MV, her body language in that was good. XD

Also I feel like even more people are missed.  Aren't there a ton of idol actors? Or maybe they only took main roles.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2011)

Missed out Changmin (Paradise Ranch) and Yunho (but he's pretty bad). There's Jaejoong (lol but his drama just started airing). Missed out Jewelry's Park Jung Ah and Jooyeon too (they acted in some daily drama which lasted really long). Goo Hara as well but her acting doesn't seem to be that good

If you count sitcoms, they've missed out a lot of people: SJ members, Krystal, Doojoon, Jo Kwon, Lizzy, Ga-in, Kikwang, etc. but I think they're only counting dramas?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm well the title says Idol turned actor/actress

and you're thinking along the same lines i am, pretty much all of DBSK have acted and then I thought Siwon had some role in an action series?  Krystal had her role in that sitcom, and Hyomin was in mygirlfriendisademonandthistitleisridiculousandlong

was dream high really a drama?  i always thought it was some sort of funny glee type thing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah Siwon has acted a lot, not sure why he isn't on the list. He's got a new drama coming up too (Poseidon). I think all of DBSK acted before but not all dramas they acted in were Korean ones, Jaejoong's acted in Japanese ones before but this is his first Korean role.

Dream High was somewhat a mix between a drama and Glee. They don't bust out in song randomly tho lol. It's a cute drama, but don't watch if you can't stand somewhat cringeworthy acting (happens a lot).


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2011)

cringing is something i think i'll definitely avoid, lol.

edit: finally finished heroes 14 (i started this thing like over a month ago )

omg they did IU in a Moulin Rouge concept.  time to bug Alien to see if he has HQ versions of these.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 7, 2011)

If Alienn has them and gives them to you, send to me


----------



## JJ (Aug 7, 2011)

I was quite puzzled at who they left out on the list. Siwon is actually pretty good.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2011)

grahh YoonA will arrive at LA tomorrow...with Lee Min Ho for the CF shooting...

YOONA ah~~~~~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol I don't have the patientce to watch dramas anyway , I tell my mom off for watching all the sappy shit lol 

I really underestimated 2ne1 when they achieved like 5 all kills .Thought it's very easy to achieve but damn even Suju didn't get one , they really are digital monsters .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2011)

Also in terms of acting I'd say Eunjung is the best of the crop, Taec is awful, same with Suzy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2011)

Eunjung is just really good, I hope she gets another major acting role soon.

yeah ikr, and it's not like they were openly having sex or anything on TV. Apparently there was nothing intimate at all according to people who watched that drama on omona.

The Sistar Album leaked, gotta say I'm really disappointed. So Cool is basic, nothing outstanding and doesn't show off Hyorin's vocals well. Brave Bros needs to take a huge break.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 8, 2011)

I watched "Into the Fire" a few month ago and was impressed with TOP's acting skills. 

He doesn't talk much in the movie, but his eyes do the all the talking instead. 

The ending was just


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2011)

ahhh Fany with short hair...~


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2011)

Been watching Heroes 15, and omg Hwi Jae says "Theres no such thing as a young lady on a training field"

That definitely won't be a good excuse for the feds, though.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> grahh YoonA will arrive at LA tomorrow...with Lee Min Ho for the CF shooting...
> 
> YOONA ah~~~~~


Oh hey I just started watching a drama with Him in it, what brand are they promoting?


Ennoea said:


> Also in terms of acting I'd say Eunjung is the best of the crop, Taec is awful, same with Suzy.



Can they include a post that isn't about the netizens, It's very interesting though, hopefully some one uploads it.

[YOUTUBE]_8olFasEGYA[/YOUTUBE]
I'm dying right now 

Edit: 
You guys even had more than Bigbang, I'm glad you're popular!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 8, 2011)

'one day'  haha Aw Mir is really adorable


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Oh hey I just started watching a drama with Him in it, what brand are they promoting?



oh City Hunter? cool..im already done with that..

and its endorsement brand, ?Eider?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 8, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> 'one day'  haha Aw Mir is really adorable


Lee 

In that video Yes, I'm Owww 


IchiTenshou said:


> oh City Hunter? cool..im already done with that..
> 
> and its endorsement brand, ?Eider?



No, Personal Taste.

I'll look up the cf when it's done then :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2011)

OMG RM 48, Jong Kook just appears out of nowhere every time. 


FUUUUUUUUUU great episode.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2011)

YoonA...too beautiful....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2011)

lol idk.but i kinda lol @ Jing's outfit


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 8, 2011)

ON the topic of Idols speaking english SE7EN's is nearly perfect. :33

[YOUTUBE]nSsqMrKaKJQ[/YOUTUBE]
Omg Lee's "multi colored Nipple bands"


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I keep playing Mr.Simple over and over again. did they ever release Superman's mp3 in a mini album? it's not in the place I usually download my kpop stuff, which is weird.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2011)

nope no Superman in the album


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 8, 2011)

No I don't think so I should have all of their albums on my itunes but I don't see it.

^
that would be your next best bet.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 8, 2011)

That sucks, I actually looked forward more to their superman performances than their mr. simple performances this week


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2011)

SISTAR So Cool MV <3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> OMG RM 48, Jong Kook just appears out of nowhere every time.
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUU great episode.



How good was Jihyo? fmd!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone else know an active blog or site that regularly updates new korean music? Bestfiction @ livejournal isn't as active anymore and BWW2 seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Does anyone else know an active blog or site that regularly updates new korean music? Bestfiction @ livejournal isn't as active anymore and BWW2 seems to be down at the moment.





Are you looking for sites to download or site that updates information about songs?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Are you looking for sites to download or site that updates information about songs?



Thanks. I'll give it a try despite the constant two popups when clicking a link on that site.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not getting any popups 

But the easiest way to download a song is to go to google and type in "artist name" "song" mediafire or "artist name" "song" mp3 

Works 95% of the time


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'm not getting any popups
> 
> But the easiest way to download a song is to go to google and type in "artist name" "song" mediafire or "artist name" "song" mp3
> 
> Works 95% of the time



It appeared my subscriptions for adblock+ were weak so I updated and now there aren't any popups.

And thanks for that suggestion, Hustler. Ironically, my friend offered me that suggestion as well but I fear I might download that isn't music related and something that could be harmful D:

So, after much debate, I'm thinking of listening to 2ne1. I was never into the reggae-pop genre before but with their popularity and success, I'll give it a try =)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2011)

bestfiction is pretty up to date tbh, they've become really active recently. They were the first to post up dl links for Suju's 5th Jib and the Sistar album. They lack a lot of old stuff though cause they went on a hiatus at the end of last year.

Did you request to join the comm? Cause a lot of the posts are member locked after 2 days


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 9, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> nope no Superman in the album



there's not even a mini album for it


----------



## Chloe (Aug 9, 2011)

MBLAQ and SISTAR added to the Australian kpop concert


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> bestfiction is pretty up to date tbh, they've become really active recently. They were the first to post up dl links for Suju's 5th Jib and the Sistar album. They lack a lot of old stuff though cause they went on a hiatus at the end of last year.
> 
> Did you request to join the comm? Cause a lot of the posts are member locked after 2 days



I originally thought having a LJ account was sufficient but I just signed up to join their community. Thanks.

Beautiful cover. Well done! I admit that female from Gavy NJ was really good at exerting her emotions especially during the adlibs.

And of course. Taeyeon's line was done flawlessly. No pronunciation errors. As expected of leader!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2011)

GG : You can always right click --> copy link address and then go to your media player --> open url --> paste it and if it plays then it's legit , you don't have to worry about virus etc .

I saw that video few days ago , really liked Jong Kook's and Taeyeon's perf and personally think they should have had Seobb at the front instead of Sica .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 9, 2011)

woot Tae's vocal <3


----------



## JJ (Aug 9, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> ON the topic of Idols speaking english SE7EN's is nearly perfect. :33
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nSsqMrKaKJQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Omg Lee's "multi colored Nipple bands"



Yeah I do have to say as they mentioned they've done a lot of 2NE1 and yet they haven't done a single CNBlue song. 



SloClo said:


> MBLAQ and SISTAR added to the Australian kpop concert



That's awesome.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 9, 2011)

I like how those two review all the kpop songs, but they annoy the fuck out of me and nitpick on shit I could care less about. I just wish some more bearable people could review kpop singles.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 9, 2011)

Just read that all of
the mixed girls in Chocolat's dads were military.  I don't know why but that pisses me off.  I think it's because these girls have similar backgrounds to me.  Except my other half is Portuguese, not caucasian(u can argue this)  Maybe I should give auditioning another shot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 9, 2011)

woot its Bad Girl~


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol I really need to know where this is from.

I can't find it anywhere. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyuhB3qL5O0[/YOUTUBE]

song is terrible, but i do like the dance so far.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 9, 2011)

> [info] "FTISLAND best recommendation for JAPAN"
> FTIsland will be releasing "FTISLAND best recommendation for JAPAN - our favorite Korean songs" album on 28 Sep, including hit songs like "Barae", "Hello Hello" & special tracks including Korean version of "Flower Rock" & re-recording of "Primadonna" & "FTISLAND"


Do want 


NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyuhB3qL5O0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> song is terrible, but i do like the dance so far.


The longer teaser makes me think it sounds like fail remake of Gee for some reason


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 10, 2011)

Boom is gonna get discharge this month....woot


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2011)

Can someone confirm that this is fake?? Everyone on tumblr going "Noo what have you done to your hair?" lol


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 10, 2011)

That's tiffany right? 
if so then yeah it's true she cut her hair.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 10, 2011)

lol thats Seohyun...
and i believe that was just a wig


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 10, 2011)

Got it. the one with the small nose is Seo :jackel


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 10, 2011)

that pic is from a Japanese magazine? is it recent?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it's a wig, Seobb doesn't seem to be the type to have short hair.

But I wouldn't mind her switching her do for a short one, I think she could rock it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2011)

this is such a ripoff of t-ara's concept lol (looks/feel/dance). the song's alright tho


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 10, 2011)

“On 8/11 at the dry finish party Diplo + GD&TOP will be performing their new song they produced together.”

I died.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 10, 2011)

Tiffany is HOT~

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gQs7damTIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 10, 2011)

> TOO SIMPLE. Even Mr Simple is not that Simple.



I kind of agree with this comment.

Easy to cover the dance though :ho


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 10, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Tiffany is HOT~
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gQs7damTIE[/YOUTUBE]



Tiffany is definitely hot! But Taeyeon still has that short hair! The stylists should have let her have her long hair like during the Genie/Run Devil Run days.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2011)

EXTREMELY simple.  But it's not terrible. It does seem like they did this MV almost on a whim, considering the teaser just popped up suddenly yesterday and I didn't see anything beforehand.

Sound quality for the video seems terrible though. 

Either way it's definitely just being put out to see if they can get a last bit of sales for the album.  I have no doubt they're trying to push for a million shipped.

edit: syncing a different bad girl mp3 with the video will improve the experience. XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2011)

lmao the mv is so cheap but idgaf, SNSD's MVs are pretty much just dance and look pretty half the time anyway. Seohyun, Sooyoung and Hyoyeon are working it in this song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2011)

Indeed.  Seohyun's hair and makeup for this is magnificent. 

They should of put more thought into the others though.  Jessica looks too effing cute, and so does Yoona.  Putting bows in their hair does not make me think of the perfect bad girl.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I honestly think Yoona and Sunny are the two girls who can't pull off the dark/bad concept well. Sica/Yuri seem to have trouble with pulling off this type of concept as well but they can manage to pull it off sometimes.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2011)

Not really digging the song but Seohyun and Taengo


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2011)

Since I'm bored and have nothing better to do, I'm going to do a video review.

I'll probably do even more tonight considering how bored I am.

*Bad Girl - SNSD*

*Dance* - 6/10

As interesting as this dance starts out, the arm effect gets boring quick.  Overall it lacks the usual grace that a SNSD dance will have, where it's rather simple but the charm is that it's done entirely in unison.  Though a great dance and executed well by the girls, the look in some aspects is quite sloppy.  My guess is that it was intended exclusively for stage use, and not for an MV.

*Concept* - 5/10

The video started off the way I would have liked, bad girls on their bikes, rolling up to somewhere they shouldn't be, yet not all girls can pull off this concept well.  Yoona, though taking off her badass aviators, only proceeded to give doe eyes.  Not all girls were really suited for this concept, as was already said.  There were two sets of outfits, the first ones with the leather and ripped jean shorts, and the next one assorted.

The first set was great.  Fit exactly for SNSD, matching the girls as a group and individually.  

What really takes away from the concept is the second set of outfits, where I  think half of the outfits express the concept quite well, while the other half... leave me thinking that it's some sort of country sweetheart concept.  Sunny's tied up jean vest made me think she was more suited to return to her role on Invincible Youth than to wreak havoc.

*Transition* - 6/10

Average, nothing really special.  The outfit change in the middle was nice, however most of the points lost are for the annoying light flashes in the background.  It's not clear where they're coming from, and it only distracts. 

*Camera Work* - 7/10

It appears simple, but I do favor many of the small things this video has to offer.  I don't have anything negative to say, but the things I liked were small additions:

Blurred edge shots - I like this more than traditional solo shots, as it keeps the activity in the background, yet singles people out for the needed effect.
Upward shots - Totally not used enough in most videos.  It's one of those things that only improves a Kpop video, as it allows to see formation which can be great for large groups and helps when not everyone can be fit in a shot.  Also, the last panel when Seohyun ends with "kanpeki na bad girl" was amazing looking.

The marks aren't as high as they should be because it seems to only use these effects sporadically.

*Overall - 6/10*



Okay, well that wasted 30 minutes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2011)

*Goodbye Baby - Miss A*

*Dance* - 9.5/10

I really had to ask myself "does anything in this dance ACTUALLY bother me?"  and the only truthful thing I can say is how it doesn't really have much a signature move asides from the sort of leg movement that is at the end of Jia's rap. The other small thing is how the pace is sort of slowed for the few seconds after that particular move.  Otherwise, Miss A are amazing dancers, and deserve no less for how well they did.

*Concept* - 9/10

This would have been a ten if the video didn't have such a strange set.  I mean, for some reason it's some sort of foreigner controlled movie production.  It could have been simpler, because everything else in this video screams infidelity.  The colors, the facial expressions, they're chosen quite well and in the right places.  I mostly like the use of red, where in one shot it's used in all the outfits, and another it's carpeting a room in front of a fire.  

Most of all, I really love Fei's expressions. She looks totally pissed off to me, especially when sitting in the chair.  

*Transition* - 9/10

The actual music part of this video flows quite well.  But seriously, what the hell at the beginning?  It just sort of goes *boom* Let us dance!

*Camera Work* - 10/10

Love it.  I like this part of all Miss A videos, the fact they aren't afraid to shoot from one angle, or keep the camera in one place.  It revolves, and hits all their dance moves from the best possible side.

*Overall - 9.4/10*




Annnnd that was another 30 minutes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2011)

omg you should do more, I love the reviews.

Maybe you should do one for the Bling Bling MV link I posted earlier lmao.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 11, 2011)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Nudeshroom again


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg you should do more, I love the reviews.
> 
> Maybe you should do one for the Bling Bling MV link I posted earlier lmao.



sure haha

*Bling Bling - Dal★shabet*

*Dance* - 6.5/10

It's a simple, high energy dance, and quite cute.  It fits well with the song, though there are strange parts where they do this sort of side leg kick, and it looks quite awkward.  

My main problem with the dance is that it doesn't seem to reel itself back in, I don't see really any continuity with the dance moves.

*Concept* - 3/10

Oh god, that was the most obnoxious music video EVER. Not the girls, but my god, the fact that "BLING BLING" crossed the screen whenever they said it was insanely terrifying.  It had gave me such mixed feelings between whether maybe they want me to understand that that's what they're saying, or if they really just wanted to shove the whole thing down my throat.

That aspect sorta destroyed just about any concentration I had for the video.  I remember that the girls were cute, but what remains in my mind is a scrolling "BLING BLING" multiple times.

I guess I have to explain why it even has 3 points, and that's because it's called "Bling Bling".  It didn't go off course from this, but that was freakin' nuts.

*Transition* - 4/10

It flowed, but not much.  It was rather choppy, and overall I had to focus a lot just to watch them dance.  The background constantly was the same, except for when the rapper was sitting on some random velvet chair.  I'm not sure if it had any significance, but it tends to throw a video off if something pops up with no significance and it had no real change beforehand.

*Camera Work* - 5/10

It was typical Kpop music video, the camera shot mostly from straight on, but it wasn't completely without movement.  

*Overall - 4.6/10*


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

You should include a section about the song as well.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YkWJ0Q-zoq4[/YOUTUBE]
MV teaser is awesome 


We need some soloists :33


Edit: I've noticed I really like songs composed by brave sound


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2011)

lol Jessica's 3D pose~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome stuff Cara , you should do it for every new Kpop song released [when you have the time ofcourse] 

You could be the NF version of eatyourkimchi

I remember is out , I fucking love it! sorry it's a tumblr link 

BYG > Zico for me , can't wait for his group


----------



## Chloe (Aug 11, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Tiffany is HOT~


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2011)

So there's a Chuseok Kpop Talent show that's gonna happen that Simon and Martina were going to do but not anymore.  I think that I'm gonna give it a shot with my other foreign friends that are a part of the dance club.  I'm thinking BTD.  I think it's gonna air on TV.

Edit: Wait maybe BTD and a girl group song too.  There are only 4 foreigners in our dance club including me and it'll be 2 guys/2 girls.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2011)

oh yes...BTD...i want to join~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Awesome stuff Cara , you should do it for every new Kpop song released [when you have the time ofcourse]
> 
> You could be the NF version of eatyourkimchi
> 
> ...



omg it is AMAZING. Really really good. He is so talented, I am pumped up for the group. I honestly think they'll be quite talented because it's from TS Ent and Secret are one of the more vocally talented idol groups.

also imo, this is the best Yoseob has ever sounded.

It'd be awesome if Cara does this regularly =o Maybe add your opinion on the songs.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Aug 11, 2011)

Hyuna~ I can't believe she's just a month older than me @_@ 

Please, let it be a lie that she's 39 kg, that's really, really, reeeeeally not healthy for a 19 y/o woman of 164 cm!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> BYG > Zico for me , can't wait for his group



Zico the rapper? From Block B? : o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah, Zico from Block B is probably who he meant lol, there's no other Zicos in K-Pop


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 11, 2011)

Ohh I see, I really like Zico. Get'em High is a great song~~  : 0


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2011)

I think I'm gonna sign up for this talent show, might get to see me on TV.  Gonna settle with BTD and Ma Boy, gotta mix it somehow.  Do any of you guys happen to know how to mix music together and whatnot?  I am also being totally serious about this show thing.  I really wanna do this.

If you do happen to know how to mix music then Ma Boy first, just maybe the first verse and chorus, do a mix table scratch.  Switch to BTD and just have the first verse, chorus, and then Hoya's rap(scorpion dance part) up til the end.

Edit: Just signed up  I'm sorta nervous now


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2011)

Omg Kog, that sounds scary.   I don't really have any experience with editing music but there are tons of people on the forum who can, you can probably make a separate thread here in the MD asking for help.

And i'll probably keep doing the MV reviews cause I don't have anything better to do most of the time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amvKLtj6jVE[/YOUTUBE]

Hoya is so badass in this.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 11, 2011)

Blonde >White


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 11, 2011)

SloClo said:


>



Hyunah has tits? wat?


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice tits for an Asian perhaps?


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 11, 2011)

She looks so cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2011)

Watching RM 51, it's amusing how even the VJs are starting to become known. xD  

"One two punch" really stuck   I think they're wearing bright colors just to keep that name now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck Kog!! I have no experience with mixing Music sadly. 

@Cara, I wish someone subbed that drama, my sis says barely anyone subs historical dramas because there's a lot of old Korean which is difficult to translate. I wanted to watch that drama so much because Ji Hyo's in it too.

omona made me think TOP's blonde as this forever:


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2011)

That sucks  I just saw Ji Hyo was in it too shortly after making that post and then I was really interested.  I can imagine their historical dramas are interesting, considering they seem to be popular there.  Theres not a lot of western historical shows, the only thing I can think of that's even like that is Mad Men, and that's only the 60s.


*Spoiler*: _RM 51_ 



 Freaking Kiss & Cry commercials, i'm here rooting for Minjung & Khun for once, and when Minjung ties up her hair I think theres about to be some serious ass-whooping.  It's doing the whole slow-motion walk thing from behind her and BAM KISS & CRY


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2011)

I mean it was rumored to be then but it's nice to have confirmation!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope the group has a vocalist as good as Yoseob , the voice compliments him so well

Yay Snsd , I hope it's a good comeback because Suju was plain disappointing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2ae5qRWPCg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2011)

awesome MV, TS Entertainment has failed to disappoint me this whole year.

speaking of which KBS already banned the MV


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol for blood and few shooting scenes

They must never watch or broadcast movies


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2011)

lol ikr. What they show on TV dramas and Movies are a lot worse.

But I think they ban early because of the stupid Ministry of Equality and Family or whatever that stupid ministry is called.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 12, 2011)

RUMORED tracklist from some person on allkpop:



> rumored 3rd album and tracklist!
> 
> SNSD 3rd Album – End Of A Fairytale (Tracklist)
> 
> ...



I don't know how long these tracklists are out but the title of their 3rd official album sounds disappointing as if this is their last comeback in South Korea for a long while.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2011)

Ichi posted the rumored tracklist before. I don't think the title MEANS this is their last comeback in Korea for a while, I think it is more of the lines of these girls are growing up, they've grown out of the cute phrase and they'll be changing their music sound. SNSD has always been known in Korea for their cute songs and image, this probably means they are heading towards a different direction, to a more 'mature' SNSD.

omg I Remember is doing well on the charts, it's #1 on Cyworld Real Time and in the Top 10 of the other major music sites. So happy for that, it's the best song that's been released this month imo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL SNSD in Japanese eng textbook


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 12, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Ichi posted the rumored tracklist before. I don't think the title MEANS this is their last comeback in Korea for a while, I think it is more of the lines of these girls are growing up, they've grown out of the cute phrase and they'll be changing their music sound. SNSD has always been known in Korea for their cute songs and image, this probably means they are heading towards a different direction, to a more 'mature' SNSD.
> 
> omg I Remember is doing well on the charts, it's #1 on Cyworld Real Time and in the Top 10 of the other major music sites. So happy for that, it's the best song that's been released this month imo


SIgh, I should drop by this forum more often D:

Your reasoning makes much more logical sense than mine. We shall prepare for their all-kill on the music charts once again!


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

That's interesting and amusing.  How popular is SNSD in Japan?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> SIgh, I should drop by this forum more often D:
> 
> Your reasoning makes much more logical sense than mine. We shall prepare for their all-kill on the music charts once again!



you totally should! It'd be good to have more people posting here, the thread's been moving a bit slower since Enno had limited internet access.

Yeah, we shall. Supposedly, Wonder Girls are also making a comeback then, Kara have confirmed theirs to be September as well and BEG say they plan on September too. So it's gonna be a huge month.

@EG, Soshi are doing so so popularity wise. They're definitely #2 out of the Korean acts going there (excludes TVXQ), behind Kara but not sure on their standings amongst girl groups there.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 12, 2011)

*Swing Girls* with _D-cups_..?

HAHA! This is an amusing article from allkpop. 

First, I doubt they have d-cups, judging by that picture shown in the article. Second, even if they do have talent, it would be difficult to promote their song and not their _body_.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah... They really don't look like D-cups and advertising yourself that way isn't saying "look at our talent" :\


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2011)

lol who came up with that name ahah


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Watching RM 51, it's amusing how even the VJs are starting to become known. xD
> 
> "One two punch" really stuck   I think they're wearing bright colors just to keep that name now.



Ahh i hate them vj's, really unfair. Going ahead of isubs?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2011)

yah the name "One two punch" is really cracking me up...its so fun...easy to noticed


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 12, 2011)

They should install camera's everywhere, and have done with vjs


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 12, 2011)

I figure this is the best place to post this, as we all converge on this thread.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2011)

idk, Korean stars wear a lot of weird hats.

unreleased Secret song from their debut showcase in korea:


----------



## koguryo (Aug 12, 2011)

Big change of plans for that Korean Talent show thing.  We have yo audition next Tuesday so we are going to do Taeyang Wedding Dress instead.  There is also only two of us now instead of 4.  We have to represent a certain idol and well I like Taeyang...Anyways SBblahblah48 is gonna do SNSD apparently and I just wanna get on tv and meet some idols.  Maybe Jiyoon...Anyways 3 days to learn Wedding Dress.  화이팅~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2011)

woah. that is so soon, good luck for that Kog, Wedding Dress choreo is cool anyway.

Also, Seohyun met her idol Ban Kimoon. First time I see her fangirling in pics lol. Gonna find them.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 12, 2011)

TVXQ 

Edit: OMG SE7EN 
Gonna fangirl now.


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> TVXQ



Damn, if only it began an hour later I would have possibly been able to make it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> Ahh i hate them vj's, really unfair. Going ahead of isubs?



Yeah.  XD The episodes are just super good lately, and since it's through facebook the streaming isn't too bad for me... ._.



koguryo said:


> Big change of plans for that Korean Talent show thing.  We have yo audition next Tuesday so we are going to do Taeyang Wedding Dress instead.  There is also only two of us now instead of 4.  We have to represent a certain idol and well I like Taeyang...Anyways SBblahblah48 is gonna do SNSD apparently and I just wanna get on tv and meet some idols.  Maybe Jiyoon...Anyways 3 days to learn Wedding Dress.  화이팅~



 Good luck.  Wedding Dress is tough.



Rain's Angel said:


> Also, Seohyun met her idol Ban Kimoon. First time I see her fangirling in pics lol. Gonna find them.



Checked that out the moment I saw your post on my phone.  She was bowing so much and seemed excited. xD



T.O.P said:


> TVXQ
> 
> Edit: OMG SE7EN
> Gonna fangirl now.



So jealous.   If I had my license by then I would desperate try and drive up there. 

edit: oh yeah, does anyone have english lyrics for I Remember?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2011)

damn, wish I could be there for that NY free concert.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> So jealous.   If I had my license by then I would desperate try and drive up there.
> 
> edit: oh yeah, does anyone have english lyrics for I Remember?



Take a bus and stay at a hotel? 

by Who?
BB? FLOW? Other?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2011)

T.O.P said:


> Take a bus and stay at a hotel?
> 
> by Who?
> BB? FLOW? Other?



It'd be dangerous for me to be alone for 3 hours on public transport. xD

and I remember by Bang Yong Gook (guess we're gonna start calling him BYG now or something)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> edit: oh yeah, does anyone have english lyrics for I Remember?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 12, 2011)

Amazing! *I Remember* is a good quality song! Never heard of the artist of this song but he seems to be quite decent at rapping.

YoSeob's vocals really do shine in this song and the melody, especially the piano, makes this song so good.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2011)

^ He featured in Ji-Eun's "Going crazy" , which is another amazing song .

Ji Eun + BYG + Min Hyorin = too much perfection

Caelus with a Suju set , quite an odd combination


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> Bang Yong Gook vs Zico vs  Junhyung
> 
> actually fuck it, these 3 need a collab song. ASAP



I second this. would be amazing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkzqS7d6ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2011)

I wish Beast at least tried with their Japan efforts.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 13, 2011)

Got the first part of the chorus dance down for Wedding Dress.  Now onto the second part.  We decided to just audition with the chorus and see how that goes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm bored so this is the result:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*A Class*
miss A
_1st Full Album_​


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank goodness, I read two lines and I finally get the PV.  


RA Imma check out your reviews too, and I'm gonna do an I Remember review. 




Rain's Angel said:


> I'm bored so this is the result:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2011)

I should rep more, I really wanna rep you for your reviews.

Ok just repped almost everyone (I think I did?)

Yeah it should've been a mini. Mr. Johnny honestly doesn't make much sense lyrically lol, I was confused reading the lyrics. Out of the new songs, this was the only one I didn't like. I'm probs gonna do Infinite or Sistar next (probs Infinite, Sistar's review would be similar to miss A somewhat)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2011)

Good shit Cara , can't stop listening to the song and the mv is god damn awesome

Haha 2ne1 won Inki , the Elf's were sure of a victory and now butthurt everywhere .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 14, 2011)

Gwangsoo

I finished a lot of eps recently. KHJ eps were cool especially Haha being traitor (lol @ losing to KJK, 2v1) but I preferred the Jang Hyuk eps. I LOVED Ep 48, Jihyo being the bad ass boss she is by revealing only what she needed to. Dling Ep 49 now (iSubs just released for normal members), it's the Hara ep right.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 14, 2011)

If I get on the show I really hope Taecyeon isn't there cuz I always said I'd kick him in the face if I ever met him.  I bet he's gonna turn out to be a nice guy


----------



## Spica (Aug 14, 2011)

I want to see your face so I can recognize you when you get famous and I'll be like, oh that person was such a geek on a Naruto forum and dig up some old posts and be mean to you, like totally. 

/srs, good luck


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 14, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has 'Zico  ft. Uglyduck, Gganmo - Get'em high' lyrics : c I've been looking for them but no luck so far.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 14, 2011)

^ don't have a link sadly


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday was Jae Suk's birthday and today is Jihyo's, Happy Birthday~

ah I wish Cube tried with Japan, their Japanese sound so weird.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ don't have a link sadly


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2011)

lol the news about Jessica and Taec again...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol the news about Jessica and Taec again...



lol ikr.

Incheon Korean Music Wave 2011 streaming right now on Soshified if anyone wants to watch


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2011)

im watching it right now ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2011)

Will they stop with the Jess/Taec scandal to cover their questionable sexualities? It's annoying

Also I can't remember who asked but the standing of Girl Groups in Japan is like this. Popularity and sales wise Kara and Snsd are only second to AKB. People can say whatever but you don't get singles or albums that chart for this long. GGS is still in Oricon Daily Top 10 after like 5 weeks and their album is still selling enough to be in the top 30 every other week after 9 months. And SNSD has done incredibly well with their album sales, more so than anyone thought they would. However I think they Hallyu might just end with these girls judging from the reaction to other Kpop groups and new debuts.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

wow Jihyo has been busy omg. I posted her megapost on Omona and she's got a lot of deals. Modeling a fashion brand with 2AM, doing a CF for an insurance company (I think that's the cf she's doing) and acting in JYJ's upcoming MV.

and she was badass in Ep 49. Too bad Jong Kook broke the pact, it would've been much more fun watching Hara and Jihyo fight out. I love how they're all scared of her tho yet act like they're not behind her back


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah ep 49 was really good, when kook pushed gwangsoo in the water . Jae suk carried the baby all the way down that hill , such a cool guy.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2011)

Hara would have got owned lol , Jihyo is beastly .

Yeh I noticed she's been really busy too , hope she doesn't leave running man . 

I don't like the way AKB works , it's so harsh . Even though they're put in the same group , they are told that everyone is a rival and you're all for yourself . 

Everything you accomplish has to be out of your own talent and the senbatsu rankings must hurt them a lot too .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

lol Jihyo threw away Hara's umbrella  That was so epic. I doubt she will leave RM, she's gotten a lot of opportunities from the show and it's doing a lot for her.

AKB is insane... The other 48 groups too. It's kinda sad that only a few members will be popular and get recognition and the rest are put on the backburner.

oh speaking of which Jiyoung placed 21st on the CDTV Annual Favorite Female Artist Ranking, the only Kara member to place on the list. I'm glad Japan loves her, she isn't as popular as the other 4 in Korea.

Gary is also gonna be really busy these few weeks, Leesang's album is coming out either this week or next week.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 15, 2011)

Well after a few days of constant updates I can say that I have the steps for the Wedding Dress chorus down, just not the timing  Well tomorrow after my final exams, I'm gonna practice for at least 2 hours before the audition.  So the next time you hear from me will probably be after the audition is done or when I get the results

Edit: My heart is pounding, never been this nervous before.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

All the best Kog, for your exams and audition!


----------



## lucky (Aug 15, 2011)

Spica said:


> I want to see your face so I can recognize you when you get famous and I'll be like, oh that person was such a geek on a Naruto forum and dig up some old posts and be mean to you, like totally.
> 
> /srs, good luck



pfft.  once a naruto geek, always a naruto geek.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow so I've been sick and mostly bedridden for the past few days... so what been going on in the land of kpopdomtownness...


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Good shit Cara , can't stop listening to the song and the mv is god damn awesome
> 
> Haha 2ne1 won Inki , the Elf's were sure of a victory and now butthurt everywhere .



I think it was because of the song they(2ne1) performed and the fact that Siwon wasn't there.

Either way, I did like the ugly performance better.

/just watched


----------



## Spica (Aug 15, 2011)

I know that this a Kpop-thread but what do you guys think about  atm?  

I initially though she was acting spoiled and unprofessional, but now that she and her party has only demanded for the PD to get switched (and that didn't happen), she flees the country? No actor/actress would do that unless something really, really bad happened. What the hell was going on behind the Spy Myung Wol set?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I assumed she was being harassed by her pd, but didn't say anything.

Isn't it disgraceful to tell that you were harassed by someone in courts or something?


----------



## Spica (Aug 15, 2011)

From what I've seen, there's rarely any public cases regarding sexual harassment in Korean media. :/ The last one was that popular actress/model who committed suicide and even though she named her assaulters (company producers, CEOs etc) in her suicide letter, the case got pretty hushed down by the company.

edit: 

Even in Dream High (although it's just a fiction etc whatever), it mentions that one would be better off not make a fuss if you're sexually harassed in the K-entertainment industry.  Just ignore it and life will go on, which is bullshit. Srs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

the whole thing is a hot ass mess lol. Even her agency is suing her.

yay maybe I can finally tell apart Rainbow.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2011)

I can see Japan liking Rainbow... but i'm not an expert on what Japan likes. XD

either way i'm excited for them, because I freaking love A and that Japan won't get pissed for a 2 second showing of female abs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2011)

this sounds catchy but I'm sick of this disco concept already


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 15, 2011)

It's terrible that stuff like that happened behind closed doors and get hidden like that Spica  

(Sorry about the lateness, been watching heartstrings all day)


Rain's Angel said:


> this sounds catchy but I'm sick of this disco concept already


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 15, 2011)

anyone watch arrirang tv?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2011)

TOP I just realized that was you   all these gooba names



Wakattebayo said:


> anyone watch arrirang tv?



not sure if i have it. 

have seen some stuff on the youtube channel though, it's not that great but i'm not sure if it really reflects it's programming...


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> TOP I just realized that was you   all these gooba names
> 
> .





You'll know it's me by how I sexualize my Biases in gifs 

already requested to Se7en though.
last name change should be 2NE1 unless that's taken.

Just so you know beforehand


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2011)

se7en is taken but they're inactive.

and as far as I see 2ne1 isn't taken at all 

positive that's how you wanna spend your last name changes?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh really? I didn't find it in the members list can you link me? 

Pretty Much


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, just wanted to make sure.  They keep records of this stuff in your user notes so theres no easy getting around it.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Alright, just wanted to make sure.  They keep records of this stuff in your user notes so theres no easy getting around it.



Alright then It's good I can Use his name 

Well after the se7en one I'll have 1 left. Shouldn't be that much of a problem if I wanted to go back to early one or change to something other than 2ne1.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2011)

That Han Se Yeul thing is a total mess , even messier than the Daesung case mainly because she hasn't said anything and just fled .

I'm presuming it's someone from the drama set who fucked things up . Like c'mon if she wanted to leave to get married she would've done so with everyones permission instead of fleeing .

Rainbow are more talented than Kara but just unlucky IMO . Better dancers and better singers . Hope they get the big break in Japan .

Elf's are a very organised fandom but also the saddest . They're getting all the Elf's from all over the world to spam search the chart websites so Suju don't lose to 2ne1 or Sistar next week  .

They should just accept that Suju's digital sales suck and deal with it . They really want Suju to win GDA aswell and their biggest threat is Snsd atm , I hope the girls troll em  .

Japanese cover of Lonely - best cover i've heard along with the one Cae posted

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA7z0-UBjr4&feature=player_embedded#at=60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2011)

GDA probably will be Homin's tbh.

smh @ omona. People defending Han Ye Seul are being ridiculous if they believe she didn't do anything wrong. She could have at least had the decency to tell someone in the crew that she was dropping the drama and leaving Korea instead of having everyone on standby 24/7. she had problems with the PD not the rest of the crew, she could have at least showed them some respect instead of wasting all of their time. it is ridiculous how these people attack others for suggesting there are other ways to handle the case.

Everyone got updates on her only through news articles and even her own agency wasn't informed that she was leaving for LA. She clearly had some fault here and some people are denying it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2011)

I like it . Gary's rapping style is awesome .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4tweoepK9k&feature=player_embedded#at=75[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I like it . Gary's rapping style is awesome .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4tweoepK9k&feature=player_embedded#at=75[/YOUTUBE]



omg this is great. I love Yoon Mirae on this.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> yay maybe I can finally tell apart Rainbow.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2011)

damn Dongwoon has nice abs.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2011)

Hyunyoung really needs to put on some weight again and grow her hair out . Some girls just look good chubbier .

Is it me or the preview is so Jaekyung biased?? lol

Leessang always collab with talented artists , Jung In was awesome in "the girl who can't break up.." and now Yoon Mirae & 10cm

If anyone know other good songs by 10cm , hit me up . Americano is a very addictive song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Hyunyoung really needs to put on some weight again and grow her hair out . Some girls just look good chubbier .
> 
> Is it me or the preview is so Jaekyung biased?? lol
> 
> ...



nah I always felt the focus has always been on Jaekyung ever since they started promoting To Me. I only can recognize the main 4 girls (Jaekyung, Woori, Jisook and Hyunyoung but I still have trouble identifying her at times).

try this one by 10cm:


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> so apparently... Han Ye Seul is flying back to korea now? wtf is this drama...



The hell, then what did she go to la for


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> nah I always felt the focus has always been on Jaekyung ever since they started promoting To Me. I only can recognize the main 4 girls (Jaekyung, Woori, Jisook and Hyunyoung but I still have trouble identifying her at times).
> 
> try this one by 10cm:


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2011)

Wouter you just mad Kibum wasn't there.

Elf fanwars are beyond childish and it's not worth bothering, life is way too short. Also did Hust just diss Yonghwa and Kara? Brb going to Austrailia

Actually Yonghwa is far too exposed in CNB, it's kinda sad seeing Jonghyun not really do much. As for Kara, yeah they're not really the most talented Idol group around but they didn't have the luck of alot of the post 09 idols that got fame within 2 singles, they've had to work alot harder and they deserve what they have.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I like it . Gary's rapping style is awesome .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4tweoepK9k&feature=player_embedded#at=75[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 





That was one of the best songs I've heard in a while, the style really really appeals to me.  

I've found a new favorite group.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 16, 2011)

Companies really need to keep more track of out of the country things.
make sure Vistas/passports are valid before flying them out there 

[YOUTUBE]yEjSOqHZNhY[/YOUTUBE]
song is freaking annoying
[YOUTUBE]0_4DtLiTLw4[/YOUTUBE]
this is causing a sensation in japan?
meh. it doesn't impress me much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2011)

I failed to realize 2pm had a new mv lol

not bad.  however probably the worst their vocals have sounded. o_o

taecyeon's rap is terrible.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 16, 2011)

Gary , i like it!


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 16, 2011)

the whole thing is bad in my opinion.

When I heard sexy tie dance It didn't live to expections. 
the song is worse than hands up too.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FzRX52HWbzs[/YOUTUBE]
I'm crying because I can't unhear it now.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 16, 2011)

^


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2011)

that tumblr

the ones i always here are "fuck us zoom zoom zoom" from Zico, "four minute slut" from Hyuna

drop dead bitch from GD in lies

and anyone who speaks english as a first language knows that Clap will forever instead be known as crab man.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's drop that beat


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be bitch but music shows just wanted to tone it down to beat...I think.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2011)

wtf in Chocolat, do only 2 girls sing the song? Okay maybe 3. I see the short hair girl, the blonde and that one I can't differentiate from the other 2 in the center a lot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2011)

this Sept is going to be DEABAK~~~ another comeback from Davichi on the 2nd


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2011)

and RM ep 55 is totally hilarious~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> this Sept is going to be DEABAK~~~ another comeback from Davichi on the 2nd



yes!! I can't wait for that. The guy who wrote their title track also wrote Secret Garden's OST (That Man & That Woman were by him).


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

This is really Gna's sister??? God damn she's bangin!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2011)

Hust of course she is



> this is causing a sensation in japan?



I haven't heard of it so most likely AKP doing it's usual crap reporting.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2011)

rumored track list seems to be fake?



> they registered 2 new songs Time Machine and Hikkup for the new album
> 
> cr;



omg RM52. Jihyo is smart omg. That was so awesome. I really can't see any other female being the fixed cast on this show because she is so damn good everytime.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]k2YVpGlcaRU[/YOUTUBE]
Been waiting for this and I'm so getting this album 


Anyone else think he looks like taemin in that picture they used for the article?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg RM52. Jihyo is smart omg. That was so awesome. I really can't see any other female being the fixed cast on this show because she is so damn good everytime.



Episode 52 was really good, the staff have gotten really good at building suspense. 

Which really helped make me super surprised when Jihyo suddenly tracked back and lost Minsu.  She's so ridiculously cunning lately. xD



Se7en said:


> Anyone else think he looks like taemin in that picture they used for the article?



Looks like a mix of G.O. and Taemin.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Watching Running man 55 , Suzy is so cute absjbs!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2011)

@Hust...cool u will totally enjoy it...lol at Haha 

the end of ep 55 is so TROLLOL!


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 17, 2011)

I heard that Mr. Simple B Ver. will have a studio version of Superman on it. That way I can replace the live version I took from youtube.


----------



## Alien (Aug 17, 2011)

old

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmk_tfH0Buc&feature=player_embedded#at=75[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N_9cxKby0Ow[/YOUTUBE]
totally perving but Leeteuk should have really stood up with those pants 
Who invented chairs? 

Lol Ye couldn't button his jacket

Edit: 
Oh Ye, Y U creepping?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2011)

It's 18 for me here so
 Happy Birthday G-dragon !​




Also, on another note that Jay Park picture * o *~


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 17, 2011)

Well in three hours it will be for me. I'll spaz then,

GD needs a twitter


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm watching A Frozen Flower with Jo In Sung, Ju Jin mo, and of course Song Ji-Hyo

and my god, she's even a beast when acting.

She addressed the people in the court angrily, and her voice changed entirely, i was like DAMN IS THAT REALLY JIHYO?

the others are amazing as well.  I need to watch more korean movies.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2011)

omg sungjong you fierce bitch.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2011)

Omg sungyeol looks so adorable 

and lol Frozen Flower is leaving nothing to the imagination with Ji Hyo.

I wonder if Gary has seen this movie.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2011)

Isn't she in a sex scene for that movie?

they all probably have but can't mention it on RM anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm only halfway through and there has been about 4 sex scenes, 3 involving Jihyo 


edit: 5 now.  4 involving Ji Hyo. XD


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 17, 2011)

Y'know If I didn't enjoy fanservice,and then looking up band of said fanservice. I would have never listened to any of their songs.
[YOUTUBE]tbpXnnBDalQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck soju and fuck Korean drinking games


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 17, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2011)

My dance club senior's going away party last night, he's going to the army.  Plus we were the juniors so we had to drink a lot.  I barely made it home last night, and when I did I threw up.  Right now I can't sit up and I can't walk.


----------



## JJ (Aug 18, 2011)

The odd thing about it is there was a picture posted on twitter before this where it showed him with the blonde a day or two prior. That's Kyuhyun of SJ, can't remember the 2nd guy, G.O, and G.O's new bestie Jay Park. (Jay and G.O have been twittering). Jay said he's going to MBLAQ's big concert on Saturday.






Speaking of blondes and the MBLAQ concert. Both Thunder and Seungho are blonde again. G.O is hiding his hair under a cap. 



EDIT: koguryo - hope you feel better

That is the one thing that seems so hypocritical. Don't promote drinking in songs yet you go out and it's impolite to not drink.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 18, 2011)

hope you're feeling better kog.

my favorite song on the Jap Album, I didn't realize Seobb sings so much on this, she sounds amazing here. Sunny too,


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Omg sungyeol looks so adorable
> 
> and lol Frozen Flower is leaving nothing to the imagination with Ji Hyo.
> 
> I wonder if Gary has seen this movie.



Wonder? he obviously has


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> hope you're feeling better kog.
> 
> my favorite song on the Jap Album, I didn't realize Seobb sings so much on this, she sounds amazing here. Sunny too,


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2011)

lol Tae is so cute..she doesnt even  know that their 1st Asia Tour DVD is out...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm back now, ahh I'll properly post on the weekend since Im dead tired. Time to catch up lol since I basically missed out on everything

Mr Simple what is this? 

Suju deserve alot more than a Bananaman Remix.

Also how well have 2NE1 and Infinite done in the charts?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 18, 2011)

Infinite have topped Hanteo before (and they pulled one on Real Time against Suju which is awesome). Digitally, they're not doing that bad compared to other boy groups who made a comeback around the same time (MBLAQ, Teen Top & ZE:A are faring much worse digitally).

2ne1 achieved 2 more all kills (Hate You and Ugly). Won Music Bank once for I Am the Best recently and twice on Inkigayo for Ugly. Album sales wise, I think this is their weakest one? Wasn't very high on Hanteo.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kg0aEfA96yk[/YOUTUBE]

sounds too much like love bingo right now


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2011)

Man they're all so pretty.

and yeah the rap change was pretty good compared to most. o_o


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 18, 2011)

Man October seems like a great month so far 
2 concerts...

Hopefully this is true, if it is then I hope they won't cancel now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck

seohyun will be within 4 hours of me

ak;ljfas;kldjfal;sdfja;sjfdaksfsjfk;dfljas

yeah, my mind just exploded

i don't remember how to use this keybaord right now but somehow words are coming out

time to find way, luckily my mom wants to go to new york again in the near future


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2011)

im super jelly~


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 18, 2011)

Cara, I will seriously go with you. You are maybe an hour and a half from me, and on the way. I can't go alone, we need to take this chance!


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my god, I can see Taeyeon.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2011)

Eno is so currified with his set lol

SM really does whore the living hell out of concerts , hope you guys get to go


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 19, 2011)

Aww man, SM Town concert in NY?! ahhhhhh@@@@@@@@@

I really want to see Taeyeon & Tippany! D: D: D:

& wow, they already banned G.NA's *Banana* song already. What bastards.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

lmao they banned Sistar's follow up (or is it 2nd title track? idk what they call it in Korea) over a stupid line as well. It's only MBC that banned (so far) though. Banana was supposed to be the follow up track to Top Girl too, 

also hust gdi your secret avatars are awesome.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 19, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lmao they banned Sistar's follow up (or is it 2nd title track? idk what they call it in Korea) over a stupid line as well. It's only MBC that banned (so far) though. Banana was supposed to be the follow up track to Top Girl too,
> 
> also hust gdi your secret avatars are awesome.



Doesn't MBC provide one of the best stages for performers? It's unfortunate G.NA won't be able to promote her second single on this music show.

And them banning a song over one line is just pushing beyond conservativeness. So disappointing.

Sigh, I need good news.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Edit:
I think I spend more time in Allkpop then I do on this site


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

For some reason this article amused me greatly


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

No matter what Kevin still has to be the best blonde for me.


> I have yet to see even the most hardcore TOP fan defending this.


Screw you, I really liked it because it was different


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

I really loved Sungjong blonde.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Doesn't MBC provide one of the best stages for performers? It's unfortunate G.NA won't be able to promote her second single on this music show.
> 
> And them banning a song over one line is just pushing beyond conservativeness. So disappointing.
> 
> Sigh, I need good news.



Honestly I don't like MBC the most out of the 4 broadcasters. Music Core cuts a lot of performers to below 3mins and some people only get 2 mins (mostly Rookies). It's kinda mean that they want a lot of performers and these rookies need the time on air so they go for it no matter how short they get to sing on the stage.

I mean it's fine if the song is too long (4mins+) and they cut it down to 3min 30s (After School's Shampoo, Rainbow's To Me and SuJu's Mr. Simple for some recent stuff) because they cut the song for all the other music shows. But when they are only show cutting the song down, yeah.

meanwhile, most people probably thought the Banana in G.NA's song means something else but it's supposed to mean going bananas/crazy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 19, 2011)

Matrix Jing lol <3


----------



## JJ (Aug 19, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> For some reason this article amused me greatly



Seems like blonde is trending. Oh my god, MBLAQ's Thunder not only went blonde...he went WHITE blonde. I can't wait to see Music Bank. Seungho actually toned it down to a color he had before. 





Oh and rumor is G.O is going to go topless at the MBLAQ concert. Oh lord.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

MBLAQ's performance today on Music Bank made them look like Vampires  probably the outfits lol. But Thunder does not pull off the white blonde well, should've gone with a darker shade of blonde.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks better than I thought it would on Thunder. I like it 

G.O's chest hair


----------



## JJ (Aug 19, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> It looks better than I thought it would on Thunder. I like it
> 
> G.O's chest hair



Fans were rooting for G.O to go blonde.  He's the only member that hasn't. I actually was more bummed about Seungho going back to it. I loved his black hair. 

G.O actually exposed it? Oh I can't wait!


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know if he's exposing it at the concert but I've seen pics of it before.


----------



## JJ (Aug 19, 2011)

I've seen it, but it's so rare because it seems they're a bit paranoid despite the fact that Joon has said numerous time G.O has the best body in the group.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

Really? Because Lee Joon's body is just HHNNGG 

I wanna see this now


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Resisting Urge to google him


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought Thunder pulled off the hair pretty well. Looked like a Korean Alucard sort of


----------



## JJ (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qok5ngSvmrM[/YOUTUBE]

If this is the 320 kbs, I'm very very disappointed.

You can barely hear them sing over the autotune, Song in general is bad.


[YOUTUBE]MmiY2SJ7kfc[/YOUTUBE]
Got around to listening to this.
I love because it was more Zico FT Hyuna, then the other way around.
The second reason is Zico really out shined her in terms of Rapping.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

According to Bang Yong Guk's Twitter, the 2nd member of TSENT's upcoming Boy Group will be revealed on the 23rd of August.

also Swing Girls... wtf was that hot mess.


----------



## JJ (Aug 19, 2011)

Zico is so badass. That song shines because of him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

> This concert includes a total of 12 K-Pop artists like SNSD, KARA, 2PM, B2ST, CNBLUE, SECRET, 2AM, and SISTAR, *as well as special collaboration stages between Yonghwa and Seohyun, KARA and INFINITE,* and 2PM and 2AM.



OMG YONGSEO OMG <3 KANITE (or whatever the fandom name will be) omggggggggggg. oh and oneday but I'm more interested in the other two collabs


----------



## JJ (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow Goguma on stage together again. That will be epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

> as well as special collaboration stages between Yonghwa and Seohyun




Brb dancing in the street right now.

Also Hust damn right my set is currified

Pakistan gets a shit rep but it's kind of a cool place to live in, alot of stuff to do in comparison to England imo.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sTpAT-_ZGQI[/YOUTUBE]
Omg Mika's english in this 
I'm amazed  Much better then some coughmircough


/replays for the fifth time
Can't get enough of this~


----------



## JJ (Aug 19, 2011)

^That was pretty good.

Poor Mir. A girl flew all the way from the states to go to MBLAQ's concert and went to MB . Mir had a bit of a wardrobe malfunction for MB


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

That's hilarious


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

Miss A's album, vocals are really flat.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Miss A's album, vocals are really flat.



haha, which songs did you like? I liked One To Ten, Goodbye Baby, Help Me, Love Alone and Blankly (which I didn't hear before cause I didn't dl Step Up).

did you check out Bang Yong Gook's I Remember? it is pure awesome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Brb dancing in the street right now.
> 
> Also Hust damn right my set is currified
> 
> Pakistan gets a shit rep but it's kind of a cool place to live in, alot of stuff to do in comparison to England imo.



enno you have betrayed me by using a santana gif for yongseo ;____;

edit: damn did all groups change their outfit concepts this weekend? Miss A look different too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

omg your avy has yul with that queen bitch face  she looks so hbic there.

oh and my sis said there are people subbing Gyaebak (Jihyo & Hyomin's drama) but out of the 3 eps subbed, the girls haven't appeared yet lol. Apparently there's a few timeskips but the main plot will focus in Jihyo and Hyomin's time. It's rather slow sub wise compared to other dramas.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

hah yeah that's why i wanted it as an avatar.  she really nailed this picture

and heck yeah, at least if a few are subbed i'll know if it's interesting or not. 

also suzy has a really deep voice /watching RM 55


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> also hust gdi your secret avatars are awesome.



Danke  If you want ava's you can ask me

Mblaq is just too much of individual mess put together , they have great talent but teamwork wise.. meh

G.o - Good singer
Seungho - Awesome dancer/ good leader
Mir - Good rapper
Thunder: .........Sandara's brother?
Joon - Good visual/represents them well


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah... I like all of them but when put together it's a strange combination.  

Also RM 55...   the beginning is so freaking amusing.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Haha is just up there with Jihyo but Suzy really captured me with this! I kow the gif is weird but its cute

I'm such a sucker for cute smiles 



FMD!! they're finishing 1N2D in 6 months . I lost all respect KHD if he left it for more money, it even fetched him a daesang.  I don't blame him but it's the highest rated variety show for past 4 years and it earned him the name..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

whoever made this remix omg


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Haha is just up there with Jihyo but Suzy really captured me with this! I kow the gif is weird but its cute
> 
> I'm such a sucker for cute smiles
> 
> ...



haha that is cute XD

She is super sweet in this so far.  Sulli is whining a lot and you don't see much of Jiyeon. O:

and lol @ how Luna ends up with Kwangsu but they're doing best atm


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Kwangsoo and Luna make a very good couple surprisingly 

Sulli is ok but Krystal is better regardless of her bitch face lol

Jiyeon was very forgettable


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Kwangsoo and Luna make a very good couple surprisingly
> 
> Sulli is ok but Krystal is better regardless of her bitch face lol
> 
> Jiyeon was very forgettable


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

omg awesome ichi, i wanted to make a gif the moment i saw that


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Nomatter how many times I do this ideal type quiz on hard mode I keep getting Seohyun as my ideal type and I never looked at her as anywhere close to my ideal one  

Mindfuck!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

lol what, quiz link?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Here

Do it on hard mode, even though it's obvious who is who just go with your preference and click on it 

Damn the puffy eyes 

Eno : The lesser known ones have had better comebacks sofar especially BYG and Leessang  . Gary is flawless with his broken rap , need I say more about Tasha


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

Link now Hust.

Don't know where this is from but cute




> The lesser known ones have had better comebacks sofar especially BYG and Leessang . Gary is flawless with his broken rap , need I say more about Tasha



Leessang and Tasha are two of the best Hip Hop acts in Korea so I expect their stuff to be good. Haven't checked BYG yet but will soon.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Link now Hust.
> 
> Don't know where this is from but cute
> 
> ...



She looks like such an Indian princess , must be the ear rings 

Song of the year along with lonely and best MV of the year easily for me sofar

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2CDW_VBE5Q&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it sad that I can recognise Gyuri's half nose a mile off?

Quiz if pointless since I recognise Jess and Gyuri so I know who is gonna win this.

Jess V Gyuri, sorry Jess but the my Asian princess takes this


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

got seohyun, but that's because of course i recognize her by now. 

pretty sure hyomin was second

edit: also it REALLY needs to be updated. 

I don't recognize some of these because i'm sure a good amount are debut pics


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol don't be biased 

You forgot about Epik High 

Leesanng , Tasha are Drunken Tiger so boss

You guys are so biased , Sooyoung was tempting me every single time but god damn Tiffany and Seobb have some awesome eyes

True it's old as fuck , if it was new it would have came down to Vic vs Sooyoung vs Ji Eun vs Hysoung and I would have just closed it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

> edit: also it REALLY needs to be updated



Cara I think we've taken this before a while back, I'm sure it's the same quiz. Yeah needs to be updated.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Even though I have seen the Frozen flower . Kagawa repped me with a nice picture , god damn she's hot!


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Here
> 
> Do it on hard mode, even though it's obvious who is who just go with your preference and click on it
> 
> ...



Lol I did that twice and got Sunny


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Lol I did that twice and got Sunny



Lol there should be a male version of that let me find it for ya

Here


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Hustler :33


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

Frozen Flower is a bit of an odd film but damn I'm surprised not more guys are trying their luck with Jihyo, girl is fine.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

got heechul then changmin (dbsk)  for male one

only one i couldn't decide on and had time run out on was key and minho.

and  @ the end of 55 Haha was begging Jihyo


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 19, 2011)

GD vs TOP  and Yesung vs Kevin
every time for the finals 

Kevins won about 4, TOP 3 and Yesung 5 

Damn it. it's harder to chose from the boys


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

Taeyang v Kyuhyun each time, I picked Ne-yo.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Here



Awesome  I got Jay Park * w *


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol at people being sad about 2ne1 ending promotions. Bom has been promoting since April and the girls since May, not to mention stuff before. They really need to have a break already.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 19, 2011)

got yeeun for the girls. Don't even need to do the guys, god he's been looking so fine lately


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

I tried to do the girl quiz and got stuck when it was Sunny vs Sooyoung.
I had to refresh the page and then I got Bom vs Miryo.
The quiz hates me 

And for the guy one I keep getting Key vs Hongki, but it has really limited options.
It's missing BEAST


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

I got Donghae lol. I think my final 4 were Donghae, Jaejoong, Seungri and uh... I forgot lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGRLkWXyW64[/YOUTUBE]

BECAUSE I MUST KNOW, ONCE AND FOR ALL!

Woori - Orange (this i know)
Hyunyoung - Yellow?
JiSook - Blue?
Jaekyung - Red?

er wait fuck yeah wikipedia, people put the colors next to their names :3

so that means i have three down.

edit: and lol cool, hyunyoung's bday is close to mine :3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

Jisook is green lol.

the 4 more relevant Rainbow members are the first four colors of the Rainbow lol. I like the group but the remaining 3 don't contribute much vocally to the group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2011)

okay typing off the top of my head now

hard ones first

violet - yoonhye
blue - no eul
indigo - seung ah 
red - jaekyung
green - jisook
orange - woori
yellow - hyunyoung

also the editors for this really love hyunyoung.  i'm pretty sure she had most of the solo shots, i didn't see enough shades of blue to even differ the other two.

though then again, they did say fuck it and gave woori a whole different setting and outfit for her rap

edit:


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2011)

^ Really?? Jaekyung and Jisook got more it seems


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm glad this MV isn't focused on Jaekyung 75% and Woori getting 10% with the rest sharing the remainder.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Aug 20, 2011)

I got Park Jung Min in that quiz.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2011)

oh oh my jesus..mah Jessica's new selca..♥.♥


and Seob xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2011)

SHAKING & CRYING HAPPY 555TH DAY YONGSEO (IF THEY WERE STILL A COUPLE)


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Nomatter how many times I do this ideal type quiz on hard mode I keep getting Seohyun as my ideal type and I never looked at her as anywhere close to my ideal one
> 
> Mindfuck!!



I got sooyoung


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> SHAKING & CRYING HAPPY 555TH DAY YONGSEO (IF THEY WERE STILL A COUPLE)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2011)

BANMAL SONG TRENDING WORLDWIDE.

omg I really missed Yongseo ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2011)

Sucks his album didn't do that well when KHJ has sold a ton with his half assed album.

Lol Seobb bumped in to Yonghwa when the lights went off. Concert was decent, atleast all the acts got to sing properly which is good.

Hoya is such an awesome dancer.

Finally 10 CM doing good on Digital charts. Indie bands need to do more CF's and get their music on TV like them. 10 CM are pretty funny though, they refused to sign on to any Ent company unless it was SM because they wanted their music to be heard by people.

@RA: Miss A's new songs are decent if not flat out great but I think they messed around too much with the demo's because they all sound alittle generic and over produced, and as I said the vocals are flat so that doesn't help.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2011)

did they learn how to sing after breaking up


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2011)

good enough

two can always be pretty


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> @RA: Miss A's new songs are decent if not flat out great but I think they messed around too much with the demo's because they all sound alittle generic and over produced, and as I said the vocals are flat so that doesn't help.



yeah I see what you mean.

Youngsaeng's solo stuff was definitely the best out of the four who released stuff this year. I liked Jungmin's solo stuff as well, the other two not so much.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG WTF KIMTAEWOO 

IOSGNRIGNREION
/Fangirl

TVXQ too :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2011)

Isn't Young Saeng the main vocalist? not surprised he has the best album out of the 3 lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Isn't Young Saeng the main vocalist? not surprised he has the best album out of the 3 4 lol



yeah he is. 

.

one of the broadcast stations has to make this happen.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone watches True Blood here? any good?

So bored without Game of thrones and Vampire diaries


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 21, 2011)

True blood is excellent. the fourth season is _really_ good.


EDIT:

[YOUTUBE]89vkn_Qnq0Y[/YOUTUBE]
This is a masterpiece!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 21, 2011)

Here

Holy fuck what is this omona shitstorm? Though honestly most of it is being perpetuated by one or two poster so...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

can I just say Vic is flawless? idk why people think she's not that great of a dancer, she nailed this one.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 21, 2011)

Omg Eli I love you 

People say Vic isn't a good dancer? 
I hope she still does all the freaky stretchy gymnastics stuff she was doing Beijing.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, she was fantastic. Not sure why the Suju boys seemed so down after winning. Something just seemed off.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Are people actually calling Eli homophobic over that? Please tell me people are trolling because otherwise

True Blood is okay, the first two seasons are good but it kind of derailed in it's third one. Also the main characters are kind of irritating.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are people actually calling Eli homophobic over that? Please tell me people are trolling because otherwise



lol past page 1 the focus wasn't on Eli anymore, more on LGBT rights/issues and shit after that and a ton of drama.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

I read two pages before not caring, these people have no idea what they are going on about. In fact I see so much ignorance and stupidity it's embarrassing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I read two pages before not caring, these people have no idea what they are going on about. In fact I see so much ignorance and stupidity it's embarrassing.



There was a lot of ignorance and stupidity everywhere in that post. Even after the fail omona mods got involved.

G.NA's mini album gonna be out in a few mins.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> Yeah, she was fantastic. Not sure why the Suju boys seemed so down after winning. Something just seemed off.


Supposedly Eunhyuk , Luna etc injured themselves pretty badly . So only Vic got to dance but FLAWFUCKINGLESS!!!

Eno : Not bad sofar but the story hasn't progressed much . Atleast VD has really hot chicks .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

I like how it sounds so far


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Idk why but Boobs looks alot older than her age.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Idk why but Boobs looks alot older than her age.



How old is she again? 24/25? She looks better in person imo, not very camera friendly.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2011)

It must be the makeup , she always looks 28-30

God damn did they fix Hyo up or what?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Hust TB get's better, the second series is superb. But the problem is simple, it always ends it's main story early and the last few eps are a drag.

It's sad but even with an all kill I don't see Leessang winning shows or atleast all of them.

Anyone enlighten me to which Miss A members sounds like Dara? Everytime she sings I think it's a 2ne1 song I'm listening to.

According to Gogumas Seobb wasn't suppoused to hold Yonghwa's hand in their perf but she did it anyway


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

which parts of the song for Miss A =O

Official JYP Statement: WG to release US Album next year, Korean comeback in November instead of September


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Nov is smarter than Sep tbh, with Kara and Sohi coming off their Hallyu success they're gonna kill the charts, esp Soshi who will be huge.

Mr Jarri Jarri. 

Idk who it is but she sounds abit like Dara in places, Love Alone at 28 secs and 1:27 secs. Love Alone is probably their best song, should have released it properly instead. I still feel their vocals lack any sort of impact, they harmonise well but idk it's all alittle flat and monotone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> According to Gogumas Seobb wasn't suppoused to hold Yonghwa's hand in their perf but she did it anyway



blackmail, i say 

i need to get to the smtown nyc concert and end this corruption


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

So Cara are you gonna go to NYC SM Town? Lol forget Yongseo, SeoKyu is real poison, you must end it Cara. With a shot gun if you have to

Lol my Tumblr is going crazy, apparently Shinee fanservice between some members is endangering their ships and they're all like stop it, 2Min and Jongkey is real etc


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

He'll feel a glow stick upside his head the moment that duet starts. 

But yeah if I can imma try to go.  Fuck it if have to take a bus for four hours, i'll go in stacked up with Seohyun signboards and wear a shirt made of sweet potato skins.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nov is smarter than Sep tbh, with Kara and Sohi coming off their Hallyu success they're gonna kill the charts, esp Soshi who will be huge.
> 
> Mr Jarri Jarri.
> 
> Idk who it is but she sounds abit like Dara in places, Love Alone at 28 secs and 1:27 secs. Love Alone is probably their best song, should have released it properly instead. I still feel their vocals lack any sort of impact, they harmonise well but idk it's all alittle flat and monotone.



it's Jia lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol. She doesn't sound like Dara live but she does in recording, unless it's just me

Love BYG's song but I don't see Korea loving it, it's not their type. Also while I love Ugly I think the song would have been better if the lyrics were about a girl being okay with being called Ugly, like "I don't give a flying pandas ass if you think I'm ugly" etc. Otherwise it's alittle confusing for 2NE1's image.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2011)

It is getting better with Eric now n the fray , Tara's mom 

Yongseo  , Seobb owed that one since Yonghwa screams her name everywhere he goes lol 

Lonely still should have been the title song and I agree with Leessang , I doubt they'd win anything since the Elfs are doing whatever they can to make sure Suju wins everything


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish they did Love Alone live again. ;__;



> Love BYG's song but I don't see Korea loving it, it's not their type. Also while I love Ugly I think the song would have been better if the lyrics were about a girl being okay with being called Ugly, like "I don't give a flying pandas ass if you think I'm ugly" etc. Otherwise it's alittle confusing for 2NE1's image.



Indeed.  and it just makes me a bit more annoyed when blackjacks say "they don't want to be like the other groups >o" when just like the other groups they have a just as compromising image.

if only i could just block all comments and votes ever made by any fans of anything ever on youtube.  then i would rarely ever come across them.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Tara and her mom are crazy but she's probably the deepest character on the show. Lol Eric is okay, he get's better. But I really don't like Sucky and Bill, and Jason is annoying too.

Lonely's success probably took YG by surprise because it's so depressing but maybe I am Best should have been title track. Anyway it's all good, the Mini is pretty good. Infact I'll review it later.

@RA: Min sounded great on Breathe, but idk in the album she's barely noticeable.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

I find it hard to differentiate miss A's voices on studio versions except for Jia's cause her accent is really thick so I can't differentiate whether Suzy/Min are singing half the time lol.

can't wait for your review of the mini.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

I doubt it'll be as good as the reviews you guys did


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

i clicked into here again and forgot what i was looking for 

but either way reviews are always fun


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably pics of Seohyun or something




Listening to Infinite's album, the beats are kinda 80's electro. Decent till now.

Hmm Miss A album sales are 16k, isn't that a little low? Idk but how well did Goodby Baby do in the charts? Did they get any all kills?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

WAIT WHY ON EARTH ARE SISTAR WIPING THEIR ASSES IN AN MV AND GOING SO COOL. Am I watching an adult Diaper commercial?!!!!

Why has noone mentioned this retardedness?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> WAIT WHY ON EARTH ARE SISTAR WIPING THEIR ASSES IN AN MV AND GOING SO COOL. Am I watching an adult Diaper commercial?!!!!
> 
> Why has noone mentioned this retardedness?



they changed the choreo for the lives so it doesn't get mentioned


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

i finally watched it the moment i heard buttwiping dance /slowpoke

i'm more interested in why they have a skinny john barrowman and blonde hugh hefner in it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Really cheap MV (where did they film this)?
Recycled Dance Moves (and what was with the move where they're trying to fan away a fart?)
Really bad clothes
Jumping over poles
Running in dresses
Old perverts 
Shaking booty

Wtf did I watch? Sistar are alot better than this. Mediocre song aswell. Talk about terrible management.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

you'd be more pissed to find out they copied miss A and did the same thing to their full length album too. Every single song they have released is on that.

idk who would win the cheapest k-pop album of the year award: 2PM, miss A, Sistar, G.NA or T-ara (seriously that remix album was just bad)?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Sistar do really well digitally so giving them such crap is gonna hurt their rep, dumb move, don't know what their team was smoking with this comeback and for a full album aswell.



> Every single song they have released is on that.



Not surprised since GG albums don't really sell that well unless but still so lazy.

JYP is JYP but CCM is going down fast, they went from creating one of the best Kpop albums to just barely even bothering so it' really annoying. Atleast Infinite got a full album, really liking Sunggyu's solo and Crying, great songs.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Because I Naughty Naughty.

My english skills would be Superman level in Korea, brb moving there. 
Comebacks stages:

Infinite: Perfection, really impressive. These guys and Shinee are the best dancing groups in kpop for me.

Suju: Well performed but the song is a mess and the dance isn't very good. Sucks because their dance on Inki with Vic showed what they can do with some creative choreo.

Sistar: Lol

2NE1: Ugly is good but not the most exciting stage, sad to see Bom still somewhat struggling after all this time, also Dara has improved a ton.

Done with the Infinite album, the latter half of the album is better than the first half but overall a good album. I think that's me caught up. Now time to watch RM, how I missed thee.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't sleep aslfnaof and I have no mood to study.


*Spoiler*: _Rainbow 2nd Mini Review_ 





*So女 / Sweet Dream*
Rainbow
_2nd Mini Album / Repackage_​


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 21, 2011)

Not a good week for Suju, I hear that Sungmin, Donghae, Eunhyuk, and Yesung are all injured. Apparently Yesung's was pretty scary.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 21, 2011)

Joon in Men in Mblaq concert.



(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like he's actually pulling off cornrows

edit: gonna check out those songs you rated well, RA


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 21, 2011)

I really don't. Be safe Heechul~


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 21, 2011)

Men from the army prepare to be raped


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 21, 2011)

^        .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

oh man i can't imagine heechul in an army setting

a military setting can be the most infuriating thing in the world, for some reason i can only imagine him causing trouble


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 21, 2011)

He loves dem men in uniforms. 
You know what's scary? picturing him with almost nonexistent hair on his head.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm despite his great hair he's still pretty good looking.  It will be strange though.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm curious though when he leaves who will be singing the "Blow your mind" line set in live performances.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm.. perhaps it'll just be a recording singing that part or most likely someone else will replace him.


weird indeed. can't really picture him with his army outfit and everything


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol it's Suju, of course someone will take over. 

Heechul in BDUs... I can imagine.  

Heechul doing army stuff in BDUs... I can't.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn it Nudeshroom stop making me laugh 


I forgot Lee will be going off soon 
He better stay until after the SMTOWN NY concert


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> Not a good week for Suju, I hear that Sungmin, Donghae, Eunhyuk, and Yesung are all injured. Apparently Yesung's was pretty scary.



wow did they all get injured during the dance stages or something? hope they're all gonna be fine.



Katzuki said:


> Joon in Men in Mblaq concert.
> 
> 
> 
> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧




D: I know omona exploded in the FFA cause he was performing a stripper dance for his solo stage.



Se7en said:


> I really don't. Be safe Heechul~



The comeback is like one way to say goodbye before they enlist (it's only the older members though). Untouchable also made a comeback before enlisting. Rain's gonna release an album or something before enlisting this year too.

But wow I'm surprised Heechul is enlisting first and not Leeteuk.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

Heechul is leaving for the army?  I hope that his face will be ruined in training.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

^ You monster. 

Also this thread can always use more Miss A


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

His face always creeps me out especially since I saw him dressed as a female at first, I thought he looked cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2011)

Random: It seems Zico, Luna, G.O., Seungho, Seo In Young and Day Day are all left handed.

These are the ones who aren't marked for being ambidextrous btw

it's funny because they're all insanely talented


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Official JYP Statement: WG to release US Album next year, Korean comeback in November instead of September



So, Wonder Girls will be making a brief Korean comeback while simultaneously preparing for their television show & US debut? (If I read that correctly, that is.)

I'm not complaining but I'm just wondering why there are so many delays for their official US debut & American album release. Other than that, I'm glad they are coming back.


----------



## JJ (Aug 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Joon in Men in Mblaq concert.
> 
> 
> 
> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧



I posted a pic of him in the Asian Boys thread. Yeah YT (and fans of course) exploded with the stripper pole dance he did. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFju7eTbXXg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkYOIvi6DJg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

The actual dance in its entirety. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iS0uvgbl-s[/YOUTUBE]


However, Seungho is the one I wanted to see..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGg3XCa9xfc[/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]

and the one that surprised me the most was Thunder. He wrote a song that he said he was going to present for the first time. I think it's pretty good. It sounds nothing like he's done before on vocal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6Y9ATUhmcY[/YOUTUBE]

What he actually looked like close up (didn't have the music to it)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I can't sleep aslfnaof and I have no mood to study.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rainbow 2nd Mini Review_
> ...


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't mind the Wonder Girl's comeback being delayed by two months, they were the first female Korean group I heard.  I can wait till the sun burns cold for new stuff from them.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow that Joon .,,.  I'll go check out the pic you posted in the Asian Boys FC J.~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJlISgkQFeU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 21, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> I posted a pic of him in the Asian Boys thread. Yeah YT (and fans of course) exploded with the stripper pole dance he did.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFju7eTbXXg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JJ (Aug 21, 2011)

Seungho was actually playing a piano piece from one of the albums called Sad Memories which he wrote. Then the rest was a dance number. Mir just did a dj gig with a rap, but it wasn't anything special. G.O got to sing his song live for the first time (with Mir doing his bit part). Both he and Thunder sang songs they wrote themselves.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Interesting , I think sweet dream is their best song maybe because i'm kinda tired of A
> 
> Joon looks like Taeyang debut lol



lol yeah A gets tiring on you. Sweet Dream is awesome but it sucks they promoted it for a really short period.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 21, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Seungho was actually playing a piano piece from one of the albums called Sad Memories which he wrote. Then the rest was a dance number. Mir just did a dj gig with a rap, but it wasn't anything special. G.O got to sing his song live for the first time (with Mir doing his bit part). Both he and Thunder sang songs they wrote themselves.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy shit. The studio version of Superman goes further than the live version. It blew my mind, it ends with Yesung nailing some insanely awesome notes. So glad a friend sent it my way.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't write a legible sentence on how I feel about Lee Joon's dance right now 

I'm still buthurt about there not being a Mach MV too.

I can't picture Heechul in the army... It just doesn't work 
Omg Superman is amazing 

*dies*


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2011)

Still can't come to terms with Caelus becoming an Elf lol


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Still can't come to terms with Caelus becoming an Elf lol



Hahahahah, ikr?

I just introduced my ex-gf to kpop. I showed her Superman+Mr. Simple live. She picked out Leeteuk at first, but then started to prefer Yesung.

I showed her Suju+SNSD doing Seoul, she instantly said "the girl on the bike" was the cutest girl ever.

A Yesung and Taeyeon bias, I shed a tear of happiness.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2011)

Cael said:


> Hahahahah, ikr?
> 
> I just introduced my ex-gf to kpop. I showed her Superman+Mr. Simple live. She picked out Leeteuk at first, but then started to prefer Yesung.
> 
> ...



lolol good jod spreading...

and mah Jess was one the bike too xD ekek..but yah Tae is cute *approved


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

I know even I'm surprised by Cael becoming an Elf

Boom is out of the army, it's already been 2 years? Where did the time go?


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 22, 2011)

I've come a long way since Cara was my sunbae. I'm actually teaching 3 people about kpop currently. They always come to me with questions!

And why so surprised? The Elf's I meet on tumblr are shocked too, since I'm a straight male. But their last 3 albums are amazing, beginning to end.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Not because you're a guy, because I never remembering you liking anything other than YG for some reason.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2011)

Cae : Nothing to do with your sexuality , from 2ne1 to Suju is kind of a weird jump lol but yeh their old stuff is great -thumbs up-

I've been listening to K-pop for 2 years?  . I still remember Boom enlisting and the guy is probably the funniest after Jaesuk , good that he's back .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't like their last 3 albums to be honest, way too much forgettable filler. Don't Don was great though. Anyone else want to come out and proclaim their undying love for a new fandom?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol Suju should just go back to singing about girls and love again , it works for them  . 

I don't know what Elfs mean by waiting for their oppas , by the time Leeteuk, Heechul and Yesung get out , the others probably have to enlist so it will be a long time before they get their full group back again. 

I have a new found love for Miss A and I'll stan the fuck out of BYG's group when they debut . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLql3vP3Sgk&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Sung Si Kyung is awesome, loved him before I even got in to Kpop.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Dara's career prior to 2NE1:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUKu26SABxM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG4Ou3sWSq0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 22, 2011)

I like Top Girl more than Black & White (the songs). Haven't listened to the full mini yet but it's in the spoiler tag


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

RM 41, this Jong Hoon guy is hilarious


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 22, 2011)

Just heard Superman for the first time.
To be honest I don't like it very much, but I'll probaby like the more I listen to it.



Ennoea said:


> Don't like their last 3 albums to be honest, way too much forgettable filler. Don't Don was great though. Anyone else want to come out and proclaim their undying love for a new fandom?



I've Kind of Moved away from BB to FT Island and DGNA


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Strictly for you Suju pairing fans


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for all the multiple posts.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Last ones.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Do you happen the bigger pictures for this one?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2011)

Looovely pictures Enno * w *


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2011)

so.

who else has "Turned off the TV" on repeat? XD


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for reminding me nudeshroom 
gotta listen to that.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> RM 41, this Jong Hoon guy is hilarious



Jellypop!!

You have like 15 episodes to waste time on 

Se7en : I'm sure those are different sets of pics put together

Cara : Me! I never knew Gil was so talented haha , they always make him look like a fool

 hahaha who spreads these rumors , dude is like younger than me  

Female 2PM , destined for failure but idgaf aslong as they rip their clothes off


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XBnmjsst3RM[/YOUTUBE]

saegerqw TROLL 

Great teaser though, it got my attention.
Fuck I'm perverted


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh god I really hope this all works out for her, she's so talented it really is unfair that she gets such shitty promotion yet her company is still willing to sue for a million. 

She's probably my only bias that stands a chance against Henry tbh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2011)

DSP has confirmed that "Step" will be KARA's title track for their 3rd studio album xD


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> DSP has confirmed that "Step" will be KARA's title track for their 3rd studio album xD



When does that come out?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2011)

Sept 5th i believe


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2011)

will KARA VS SNSD...kill me >.< lol


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Ichi.  <3

It's bound to be an amazing month.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 23, 2011)

I've never liked Suju, their songs just never seem catchy . They are also probably talking about love and girls too, which gets a bit boring. Every song i listen to too recently "Saranghaeeeee"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Female 2PM , destined for failure but idgaf aslong as they rip their clothes off



well female 2PM got one thing down already: can't sing.

From Karaholic:


> DSP has confirmed that "Step" will be KARA's title track for their 3rd studio album, and in addition, has announced that the physical album will be released on September 6th. The album will be released online first at midnight on September 5th.
> 
> Sale of the limited edition of KARA's 3rd studio album will begin on August 25th. The limited edition will include behind-the-scenes photographs. Out of all the fans who have purchased the limited edition, 100 fans will be invited to KARA's comeback showcase on September 14th.
> 
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2011)

Genie + you-aholic + Mr. Taxi


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh man DSP make good albums so really looking forward to it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay I guess, abit generic.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Okay I guess, abit generic.



It sounds generic but I think SM will make it better. Danger sounded like shit when we first heard the original/demo ver but it still turned out to be a pretty good song.

SM are doing something right tho, buying songs instead of plagiarizing and claiming it was their own composition/whatever. Other companies need to learn how to settle their plagiarism shit.

I'm In Love With the Hero + Let It Rain + Snowy Wish + Kissing You:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2011)

Leessang MV, this one's really cool (at least imo it is lol)


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, totally didn't pass the audition.  My partner and I only learned a little of the dance for the audition and we also had tests so we couldn't get much practice in.  We had about one hour of practice together and that was about 2 hours before the audition time.  The good news is my name was on the guest list when I went to SBS so I felt like I was important  The important thing is that we tried and we were given the opportunity


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

No worry Kog, as long as you had the opportunity.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 23, 2011)

What is it? bring my favorite idols to america Year 

It's a nine hour drive so I might not go


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

> refresh_daemon: Along the lines of Eric’s and Holly’s comments, a (perhaps not so) surprising trend I’ve seen developing alongside the increasing popularity of anime/manga as well as Jpop/Kpop and Asian drama is an increasing degree of fetish-ization of Asian men as well (as Asian women were long subject to fetishization). I’ve personally been messaged that “Korean men are so hot. You look like X.” And you can fill in X with whatever Korean actor or pop star that I in no way resemble. Perhaps there are Asian men out there that would appreciate this objectifying attention from non-Asian (or Asian from another culture) women, but I find it rather disturbing that instead of fostering greater understanding, this increase in popularity of Asian entertainment media is just applying a new set of stereotypes and objectification to Asian men and women. As a result, I’ve become wary of non-Asian women who express an enthusiastic interest in Asian entertainment and even non-Korean Asian women who express an enthusiastic interest specifically in Korean pop music or dramas.



The answer when asked about misgivings on interracial dating from a Korean American. Kpop secrets needs to read this.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

Why does that Neil guy look more and more like a transsexual scarecrow these days?

Holy shit these lyrics wtf am I reading here?

Why is noone here talking about this song? Are they actually talking about a love affair between an underage kid and an older woman, while the kid is dating another girl? And here I thought Sistar butt crack wiping was going to be the highlight of the week. We finally got a song about cheating+underage sexual relationships. Oh lordy

"Noona just do as I say", otherwise the police will be called I assume

Look at them sitting smugly, the hell was this management smoking.

Lol like if a guy wears perfume and has glitter on them, the first thing that a girlfriend will think is "oh shit im a beard":ho


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

> Are they actually talking about a love affair between an underage kid and an older woman, while the kid is dating another girl?





That certainly is an interesting song.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Meh, Neil grows on you after a while.


I like the song, even if the lyrics mean that, it's still 10 times less worse then american songs nowadays, or at least the ones I've been hearing


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

But singing smugly about cheating on your girlfriend and treating her like a retard when your main fanbase is 12-15 year old girls is plain bad marketing. I will say that I liked some of the hair and clothes, but that's about it.

Watching the live, I feel bad for the other members, they don't get to sing at all...


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2011)

in case anyone sees the over-dramatized news about the VA/DC area getting hit with an earthquake, the extent of the damage was that my deodorant and detangler on my desk fell over.

it was a hard ten seconds picking them up, but all is well now.

time to read everything


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

5.9 is kinda scary, glad nothing serious happened. Except for picking up that deodorant, must have been tough


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2011)

lol it was, specially since i was in a temp building () and the reason this story is so blown up here is because we NEVER get them.  that was literally the only one i've ever experienced.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

Well the East coast isn't notorious for Earthquakes so it's pretty surprising.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah, it was nuts.  we're supposed to get a hurricane this weekend, too 

just remembered i had the snsd japan concert opened.  time to stare at seohyun for an hour.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a nice way to spend an hour:


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr_jqRROHCc&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_397741[/YOUTUBE]

i can't figure out what RDR is mixed with

it's like WHO DID THIS IT'S ANOTHER SM ARTIST BUT FUUUU

also i like the choreo for beautiful stranger

 Taeyeon is such a gangster at the end of it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuhWHA1BIao[/YOUTUBE]

"My love... it's not a dream.  It's fantastic!"

MY HEART EXPLODED.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2011)

@Enno, I don't like Teen Top so I don't talk about their stuff lol. But I saw Simon & Martina's review on the song and gosh, wtf are those lyrics.

Kog, at least you tried. Maybe next time?

D: hope everything's alright Cara.


----------



## Narsha (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTFzwltq8xU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait for this group. And studying traditional music? cool.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 23, 2011)

^Ohh that's looking nice.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Can't wait for this group. And studying traditional music? cool.



He looks so feline like 
I like 


I wonder if he knows how to play the gamwa, the gea..
this thing:


I love the way it sounds when played :33


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Leessang MV, this one's really cool (at least imo it is lol)


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2011)

So I didn't make the audition but SBS just called me to be an audience member for the show Better than nothing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

;_; stanning him. I keep looking at that now.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Oo longer picture.

Sobbing RN he's beautiful


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

He looks like he jumped out of an anime  

Has it been revealed what his position is yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> He looks like he jumped out of an anime
> 
> Has it been revealed what his position is yet?



not really but he's probably visual and vocals cause he's mcing with Luna and Hyosung for MTV the Show

ukiss comeback next week. lol good luck, they're gonna face off against Davichi and Kara and their fanbase has dropped ever since they kicked out two members.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeh I read he has exceptional MC skills 

Expecting him to be real funny and witty but he doesn't look it at all lol


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ukiss comeback next week. lol good luck, they're gonna face off against Davichi and Kara and their fanbase has dropped ever since they kicked out two members.



Ohh Kevin again teheh 

But I'm surprised this wasn't out sooner, Kevin tweeted about it yesterday


----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2011)

Not gonna go to SBS even though they invited me, I have dance practice that day and our performance is way more important than watching ppl dance
to kpop.  I have also officially stopped learning kpop dances and from now on will only stick to popping and hiphop.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

byg + himchan

at least I think that's them lol (it's from BYG's twitter).


----------



## Chloe (Aug 24, 2011)

He's beautiful and looks like a cat


----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

fuckin your oppars unniz


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

Krystal, Sulli, Jiyoung and whos the fourth? xD

it was upside down and almost impossible to see 

edit: wait that's suzy

but now i'm unsure if the other one is jing XD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah fuck my head


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Krystal, Sulli, Jiyoung and whos the fourth? xD
> 
> it was upside down and almost impossible to see
> 
> ...



yeap you got all 4 of them, the 94 line girls ^_^ Sohyun from 4minute wasn't in the vid tho cause she isn't at HK


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

and minzy i think too

hard to believe they're all 17 or turning 17 xD

next year there will probably be 98ers debuting and my god things will be weird


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> and minzy i think too
> 
> hard to believe they're all 17 or turning 17 xD
> 
> next year there will probably be 98ers debuting and my god things will be weird



We already got a 98'er, I think Janey (GP Basic) is a 98'er.

yeah they're my age. Minzy doesn't interact much with anyone outside the group tho (well most of YG don't).


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> and minzy i think too
> 
> hard to believe they're all 17 or turning 17 xD
> 
> next year there will probably be 98ers debuting and my god things will be weird



Aren't the girls from Chocolat 98'ers or somewhere around there? lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

i try to not count gp basic in my head 

that was just a creepy debut for me

and i think the two youngest chocolat are 97ers


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Close enough and this [I feel bad enough posting this  ]


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh god, they are so young.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

I still don't understand how their parents allowed them at that age tbh

My mom didn't even let me visit the next block


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

> I still don't understand how their parents would allow them at that age tbh



I guess that those parents want to be known as the parents of celebrities and don't care how young their children are.  :/


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2011)

They're called stage moms or pushy celeb parents. Basically trying to live their dreams through their kids. 

That guy looks like a feline ver of TOP, I imagine girls to go cuckoo over him


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]p27HlcViztU[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds good :3
I like the blonde ones voice.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2011)

^That was pretty funny

@RA: thing is that Teen Top's song is actually quite good, like the beat is good and the dance is pretty good. In fact it could have been Noona 2.0 but instead the management really messed it up. Shame.

Damn I'm so proud seeing Leessang do so well. They usually do really well anyway but this time there's alot of interest in them. I hope they can do better, I miss the times when Epik High could sell over 100k albums. Seriously Korean music listeners stop looking at Japan and the US and listen to some homegrown talent aswell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Damn I'm so proud seeing Leessang do so well. They usually do really well anyway but this time there's alot of interest in them. I hope they can do better, I miss the times when Epik High could sell over 100k albums. Seriously Korean music listeners stop looking at Japan and the US and listen to some homegrown talent aswell.



oh my god yes.  These guys seriously need support, if i was ever in Korea i'd more likely buy a bunch of rap albums before some idol albums.  I tend to listen to them more on repeat rather than everything else.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ^That was pretty funny
> 
> @RA: thing is that Teen Top's song is actually quite good, like the beat is good and the dance is pretty good. In fact it could have been Noona 2.0 but instead the management really messed it up. Shame.
> 
> Damn I'm so proud seeing Leessang do so well. They usually do really well anyway but this time there's alot of interest in them. I hope they can do better, I miss the times when Epik High could sell over 100k albums. Seriously Korean music listeners stop looking at Japan and the US and listen to some homegrown talent aswell.



yeah I agree with you there. I knew the beat was gonna be good because it was written by the guy who writes most of 2AM's stuff.

so happy for them. It'd be awesome if shops actually displayed more indie/hip hop stuff on their display, you just know that they hide it somewhere amongst the number of idol albums.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 24, 2011)

On the topic of rappers, I still can't find jiggy dog news anywhere. 
been looking for news on them for a while.




> Him Chan and Bang Yong Gook are preparing for their debut with three other yet-to-be-named group members next year.


Gotta wait until next year?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yong..hwa??


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

He got a boyfriend?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Nah, apparently that's the recently revealed new member


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup after Seobb dumped him lol

He looks exactly like a skinnier version of Yong , mindfuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn.  I need more proof of how evil WGM is. 

But yeah they do look super similar.  I thought he looked strange and I was wondering if he got plastic surgery but was thinking... that's not really an upgrade.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 24, 2011)

^
Yonghwa lips are bigger than his.
His top lip is smaller by half.

Only the Jawline is similiar 


Edit: it's how I tell people apart


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2011)

I shall regret this, but Yonghwa is cuter.

I mostly noticed the difference in his eyes...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's the perm, he looked better with them top eyes in his reveal pic


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 24, 2011)

wait what, that's not Yonghwa??? huh... I kind of see a bit of Key in there


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2011)

anyone else loving 9 7 Muses' Figaro?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't even bother with groups like 7 muses and Tin tap lol mainly because they weird me out by looking either the same or out of this world .

Figaro is pretty cool though


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 25, 2011)

So Storm is officially my favorite song on super junior's mr simple album.
that will always be a 10


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2011)

oh my god...


----------



## Chloe (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone else been replaying the hell out of Superman?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cKfZlPnCqlU[/YOUTUBE]

Holy crap Kevin :WOW
He looks so hot


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]cKfZlPnCqlU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy crap Kevin :WOW
> He looks so hot



The teaser didn't tease me enough.  l


----------



## Chloe (Aug 25, 2011)

Kevin and Eli 

Not that great a teaser though ;A;


----------



## JJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]cKfZlPnCqlU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy crap Kevin :WOW
> He looks so hot



Wow, they look pretty hot, but yeah Kevin *whoa*


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay I've been out of the loop for too long so I don't know where this picture is from, but damn, can someone make an avatar out of Tiffany in this pic:



Everyone looks freaking gorgeous in it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh man Gyul and Nicole look so good


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2011)

bigger shot:


tracklist


> 01. EY! OH! (Intro) 1:01
> 02. STEP 3:21 (*Title)
> 03. RIDER 3:03
> 04. STRAWBERRY 3:31
> ...



well that's a shame, there's quite few tracks but at least almost all of them are new =D the last track is the Korean version of Ima Okuritai Arigatou if people are right


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2011)

beside i will try out the perfume in the future xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2011)

wae no bluray for 1st Asia Tour >.<


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 25, 2011)

ichi wearing girl perfume ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2011)

thats the only way i know wat is it smell like...i will just give it to mah girl later on lololl


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2011)

and lolol RM Ep 56...lol trollol
Kwang Soo's partner is good...finally Kwang Soo got the gust to stand up to KJK...
the ending is still the same as always though lol


----------



## koguryo (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Infinite won, as expected but 1st place could've gone either way between them and Teen Top.  I don't really know care who won but those two teams did do a lot better than the rest.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 25, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> thats the only way i know wat is it smell like...i will just give it to mah girl later on lololl



oh ok smooth move


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lttNrRFGvRY[/YOUTUBE]

This song is catchy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2011)

btw, anyone got a link to Leessang's album?



any guesses on who will be on? pretty sure we will get a new cast loaded with a lot of them rookie girls (Dalshabet, A Pink, Brave Girls, etc.) but I hope they get one of the miss A members and some girls that weren't on IY last season (lawl G.NA would be hilarious too).

I wanna say Sistar but they got Hello Baby Season 4 so I doubt their appearance on this.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2011)

Expected nothing less of Infinite 



Rain's Angel said:


> btw, anyone got a link to Leessang's album?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be the same unless they put all my biases in together lol . No one can replace Hara , Sunny and Hyomin .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Expected nothing less of Infinite
> 
> 
> It won't be the same unless they put all my biases in together lol . No one can replace Hara , Sunny and Hyomin .



thanks pek (I can't find that heart smilie you always use!)

yeap, it's gonna be hard to live up to the original IY. Feel the same for Hello Baby too. tbh I always thought SNSD Hello Baby was the best season, idk why everyone thought Shinee's was better cause it bored me (the few eps I watch)


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lttNrRFGvRY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This song is catchy



7/10

It's a bit catchy but there really isn't a moment that stands out for me.


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2011)

Superman is amazing. My insides are tingling.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2011)

Gyuri looks gorgeous as always, they finally got an upgrade in concept and everything looks fine. I hope the song is a good one.

Figaro is pretty good, it's from the guys who do Kara's music so was expected. 

Junho can be friends with who he wants, but refusing to be friends solely because of someone's sexuality is a douchebag move. Tho this is a guy that claimed love should be strictly between a man and a woman so yeah>_>

Also Seo In Gook is back? Missed the chubby bear, song is okay, not great sadly.

Also Cara my Sig


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2011)

Infinite why U so awesome and flying to the top of my male group bias list? I really want them to win on a show already.

I don't understand how Suju won over 2NE1, isn't the mini doing better on the charts than Suju since they got most of their sales in the first week?


----------



## Narsha (Aug 25, 2011)

After school special - Let's do it and Bang (japanese version)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKQIKNk9qIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm confused..

Had to read it twice, She was Kidding 

But whatever, his smile's cute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I'm confused..
> 
> Had to read it twice, She was Kidding



lol it was a joke haha, they usually do this for same company groups.

a day late but Happy 11th Anniv Boa!

Hyorin's leaving IS2 =O that was really unexpected, wonder who's gonna replace her on the show (I've been kinda bored by it ever since they switched to the new format)


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh Okay, :33 I was just confused there for a moment.



[YOUTUBE]Vv1q3bP3Ewk[/YOUTUBE]
Anyone listen to this? It's quite good.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting 

I wonder if Shinsadong was also the one who produced Fiction. Regardless I'd follow his group anyways... though lolBraveBrothers.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 25, 2011)

I like teddy and Bravesound 

are the brave brothers =/= bravesound?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't understand how Suju won over 2NE1, isn't the mini doing better on the charts than Suju since they got most of their sales in the first week?



Last week? 

2ne1 was beating them by far digitally and Suju had the better album sales but since Inki counts mostly for digital sales and website searches and votes I think. Elfs were really upset so they spam searched chart websites and bought the songs etc to ensure a win .

So much butthurt was going around when 2ne1 beat them the previous week though


----------



## JJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol it was a joke haha, they usually do this for same company groups.
> 
> a day late but Happy 11th Anniv Boa!
> 
> Hyorin's leaving IS2 =O that was really unexpected, wonder who's gonna replace her on the show (I've been kinda bored by it ever since they switched to the new format)




G.O is leaving IS2 as well. His last show will be September 10th. MBLAQ's going to Brazil and doing other things so it's going to be impossible for him to continue anyway. There may also be another one leaving, but it's not confirmed yet.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

They should just get some of the better known rookies into IS2 , why do they keep going after idols that are promoting??

Sungyyu or Woohyun would be good candidates since Infinite should be ending promotions soon . A-pink's not promoting so Eunji is free . Every week there is an article about idols dropping out .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

Brave Bros = Bravesound or whatever it is in the songs

@Hust yeah I want Eunji on the show, she could gain so much exposure from it like Hyorin. I wish they could get Infinite but from inspirits, seems like they will be promoting BTD in Japan in November.

I think Kyuhyun is leaving the show soon tbh, suju's scheule is packed. I think it's been over a month since a line up change so I'm totally down for new idols on


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Eunji could give Hyorin a run for her money but yeh I guess they just want well known ones to keep the ratings up but doesn't change the fact it's still a mess of a show .

Kyu and G.O confirmed to be leaving too


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 26, 2011)

> YG Entertainment announced today that Park Bom will perform with her older sister Park Go Eun, who is one of the most famous Korean cellists, at 2NE1’s “NOLZA” concert.
> 
> “We have a lot of surprises ready for 2NE1’s first solo concert that will run for three days from today. One of them is Park Bom and Park Go Eun’s joint performance. Park Go Eun is a famous cellist that held numerous solo recitals around the world. Despite her busy schedule, Park Go Eun decided to go on stage with her sister at 2NE1’s concert,” YGE told Star News. Park Go Eun will play the cello during Park Bom’s performance of “Don’t Cry.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Spica (Aug 26, 2011)

I want Gyuri to be a YT beauty guru.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Hot Damn


----------



## Adachi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Oh man Gyul and Nicole look so good


Thanks a lot, Hustler. =)


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dMwwKdej05Q[/YOUTUBE]
Finally Nothing autotuned
Really liking this.

I like how Kevin Retweets Allkpop 

Injun tweets more then Hongki, How is that Humanly possible 



How much does one cost?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2011)

That T-ara pic is kinda creeping me out 

I think music must run in Bom's family or something...

The U-Kiss song is beautiful. No auto-tune, a refreshing change :3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

ohgod T-ara what is that picture. please no.

also probs gonna do album reviews a lot this weekend/next week cause my exams are over.

oh damn I'll miss Kara's comeback stages, I'll be at camp that weekend.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm the only one who wants to have a T-ara kitty as a pet 
I want the one in the middle


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

Woolim Ent Girl Group to debut soon?

can't wait for them!!

btw the Davichi album leaked, it's on bestfiction already. Loving it. 다신 찾지마 is more like their older title tracks but I think their chosen title track is very different and both are great songs


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2011)

enno your sig 

also my god at that t-ara album cover .______.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 26, 2011)

That T-ara picture is perfect...












for the wierd fucks of Japan. Looks awful, hate it. Anyway, came across this great mashup.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IdFeKj798hU[/YOUTUBE]
WTF is this?
It's like the MV of close your mouth, No budget 

I realized why I don't like this song
It reminds me of Keep your head down, so I keep thinking the voices aren't right


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

You know Japan loves it's Neko crap so Tara are going for that angle. It's sort of creepy and weird.

Woolim girl group will prob be the best female rookie if they come out this year, you know they're gonna kill it with their dancing.

So Tara have the biggest song of the year, honestly quite surprised since I kind of found Roly Poly mediocre but good on the girls.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

I think they have the biggest song but those numbers look so exaggerated tho, 200k (USD, they're not even talking about won here) in one day!? Congrats to them even tho I'm doubtful of the actual figures.

 at your sig enno


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I'd like for Gaon or someone to come out and say it because CCM are probably just blowing their trumpets.

My sig is there to haunt Cara

Actually that feline guy looks abit like Yong but kind of long faced, thin ver of him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCJw6Cfpfo4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Omg 2PM's Japanese is god awful and doesn't help that their singing is progressively getting worse. The tie dance was just weird and wtf is with all the crotch shots>_>

I will say their management is smart though, getting on MS when AKB are there and they will get a ton of exposure. Shame their live was so crap.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

omg  L asking Mithra how big his is 

these goofs. They are hilarious 

Jiae is really pretty, I have a feeling she will be the image girl of the new Woolim girl group


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

I need to watch the rest of the Infinite show, how much of it has been subbed?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

All eps of YAMO are subbed: here

I think you can find Sesame Player (All Eps Subbed) on kshownow.

also I am ~giving up~ on watching Heartstrings (am halfway through Ep 6). It is so. god. damn. boring. Seriously Shin Hye and Yong Hwa have zero chemistry here compared to You're Beautiful and 90% of the scenes are them and the two teachers in the love square. The supporting cast have better scenes this drama and I like it more when Shinhye interacts with the supporting cast (Yonghwa is really a dud casting here imo as much as I like him).


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg  L asking Mithra how big his is
> 
> these goofs. They are hilarious
> 
> Jiae is really pretty, I have a feeling she will be the image girl of the new Woolim girl group



You're my oppa???  lol I love the girl even though she comes across as a bitch sometimes , I will stan her when she debuts .

Eno's sig is the bomb  . Newest conspiracy theory is that Cara secretly loves Yong but tries to cover it up by pretending she loves Seohyun , perfecto!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Eno's sig is the bomb  . Newest conspiracy theory is that Cara secretly loves Yong but tries to cover it up by pretending she loves Seohyun , perfecto!





brb finding pictures of seohyun before this becomes true


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> brb finding pictures of seohyun before this becomes true



Cara and Yong sitting in a tree..someone finish it off for me


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Kshownow, has all of Goguma

Heartstrings looked crap tbh, apparently there's no real story until towards the end.



> Yonghwa is really a dud casting here imo as much as I like him



He should stick to side roles for now and get some training first. Also the company needs to give him some other role than the quite, reserved popular guy because he sucks at it.



> Newest conspiracy theory is that Cara secretly loves Yong but tries to cover it up by pretending she loves Seohyun , perfecto!



I think she probably hates YongSeo more because she likes both individuals but will never stan Seobb with anyone other than a goguma or Amber


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah that's closest to the truth

also my god.  hyoyeon is starting to look like Jihyo ._.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kshownow, has all of Goguma
> 
> Heartstrings looked crap tbh, apparently there's no real story until towards the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

^ Is seohyun's dress unzipped a bit in the back? 


Ennoea said:


> Heartstrings looked crap tbh, apparently there's no real story until towards the end.



episodes 8-14 were my favorite

When I watched the last episode I was WTFing a lot


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> hyoyeon is starting to look like Jihyo



Lol wut? Where?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

I asked 3 of my friends to choose 3 from Snsd and one chose Tiffany , Hyo and Yoona other just chose Yuri only  but the last one chose Sooyoung , Taeyeon and Seohyun so I had to give him a massive brofist  , good taste .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol wut? Where?





just the eyesmile i guess.

she doesn't look like her in all pictures but if she keeps transforming she probably will >____>


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol Omona thinks or more like Hyohunnies think she looks like Song Hye Kyo , like really??? What's next HHJ??? 

Hyo is Hyo , just stop comparing her to others


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

> What's next HHJ???



That would be wonderful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2011)

also the fashion police needs to be called for whatever yoona is wearing.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That would be wonderful.



Lol you'll rage like no tomorrow , you love HHJ


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> just the eyesmile i guess.
> 
> she doesn't look like her in all pictures but if she keeps transforming she probably will >____>



Forever amused Yoona


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> You're my oppa???  lol I love the girl even though she comes across as a bitch sometimes , I will stan her when she debuts .



haha yeah I love her she's got attitude and I can definitely understand her concerns (like them pretending not to know her after they debut, etc.) but I'm glad they still keep in contact.

If you guys wanna check out any drama, I suggest Protect the Boss (even tho it's still ongoing), it's hilarious and there's no cringeworthy acting in this one. Jaejoong is a really natural actor.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

I do find abit sad that Hyo fans need to constantly compare her to SHG to make others like her, if people are really that shallow and don't give her attention because she isn't your typical Asian beauty then just forget it. Do you really want those fans?



> also the fashion police needs to be called for whatever yoona is wearing



If by fashion police you mean the cutie police because I just wanna put her in a custard pot and lick her


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol you'll rage like no tomorrow , you love HHJ



Probably.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> haha yeah I love her she's got attitude and I can definitely understand her concerns (like them pretending not to know her after they debut, etc.) but I'm glad they still keep in contact.
> 
> If you guys wanna check out any drama, I suggest Protect the Boss (even tho it's still ongoing), it's hilarious and there's no cringeworthy acting in this one. Jaejoong is a really natural actor.



Oh man I watched that before they debuted . I don't know maybe it's just me but did L really fall for her or something? just answer me when it ends , he's pretty scary when he's angry , reminds me of my younger brother .



> I do find abit sad that Hyo fans need to constantly compare her to SHG to make others like her, if people are really that shallow and don't give her attention because she isn't your typical Asian beauty then just forget it. Do you really want those fans?



I kinda understand where they're coming from because I used to be like Sooyoung is so underrated blah blah but she still is better in some ways than other members . Eg : Anti's could barely find anything to hate on her , she's pretty much their sweetheart even if they hate snsd lol , she's the queen of talents when it comes to Snsd etc . 

Hyohunnies just need to stop comparing her to Yoona in every damn K-pop secret , stop saying she needs more lines on youtube and stop comparing her to SHK then maybe others will give her a chance .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> but did L really fall for her or something



Close vicinity with a girl, one of them is bound to really like her.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Man has a point


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Close vicinity with a girl, one of them is bound to really like her.



Lol but L out of everyone , the guy you least expect to mingle with a girl lol .

Sungyuu and Dongwoo are awesome though , always the funny awesome older brothers .

Taeyeon always looked better with long hair  , mature look doesn't suit her even though she pulls it off pretty well


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> Hyohunnies just need to stop comparing her to Yoona in every damn K-pop secret



Don't get me started on those idiots. Idk I never really cared even though Gyuri has forever been the least popular Kara member.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

^ Best Sooyoung secret ever  , doing rounds on tumblr


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Man has a point



He certainly does, I love her with long hair.  pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm on Ep 6 of Protect the Boss, gonna spend the weekend watching 7 & 8.

Taeyeon needs long hair back. Its not that she can't rock the short do but the stylists have no clue what they're doing with her short hair.

=O I thought Gyuri was the more popular one (after Hara/Nicole). Idk internationally she seems the most popular though cause of her goddess-ness


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> =O I thought Gyuri was the more popular one (after Hara/Nicole)



I always thought it was

Seungyeon
Hara
Jiyoung
Gyuri
Nicole


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I'm on Ep 6 of Protect the Boss, gonna spend the weekend watching 7 & 8.



Prepare to laugh A LOT in episode 8


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I always thought it was
> 
> Seungyeon
> Hara
> ...



I always thought it was:
Hara
Nicole
Gyuri
Seungyeon
Jiyoung


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> I thought Gyuri was the more popular one (after Hara/Nicole). Idk internationally she seems the most popular though cause of her goddess-ness



You'd think so but among fan rankings in Korea and Japan she's dead last. Among Intl fans she does have a lot love though, same as Hyo. 



That was pretty stupid of StarKing but the comments are talking about them holding up example of what some Muslim women wear (a Muslim reporter wearing a Hijab) and people found it funny? Talk about ignorance and living in a bubble>_>


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Seungyeon is really popular in Korea , she even won the beauty contest when they had the competition between Snsd and Hara in come to play and Nicole is popular between international fans I think

Lol Koreans are really ignorant when it comes to other nationalities and sexuality . Fasting Eno?

And people think Aussies are racist


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> Seungyeon is really popular in Korea and Nicole is popular between international fans I think



Nicole was probably the most popular Kara member for a very long time because of her stint on SGB, heck she's responsible for alot of Kara's popularity. Their rankings seem to change alot, I think Hara, Nicole and Ham are all pretty much equal with Jing climbing fast. My goddess is still last.



> Lol Koreans are really ignorant when it comes to other nationalities and sexuality . Fasting Eno?



It's dumb because Kpop is really expanding in the Arab states and this would really annoy alot of people. I tend to do it out of habit so yeah, but not really following it since you know I'm kind of on the Atheism train.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Really? Nicole? I don't know all the fuzz seems to be about Ham between the idols anyway even though they don't speak for whole of Korea.

Haha as Gyul says "I don't like people who don't like me" , like a bawss 

Jing's popularity in Japan is pretty amazing , she even beat Mayu . Hara was supposed to be the most popular member in Japan but she was nowhere on the list 



> It's dumb because Kpop is really expanding in the Arab states and this would really annoy alot of people. I tend to do it out of habit so yeah, but not really following it since you know I'm kind of on the Atheism train.



Yeh it's really annoying since they take mad offense to it when Japan does something to offend them but they can be way more ignorant , such double standards

Yeh me and my friends were discussing about the wannabe muslims today , the guys who do drugs , have sex , smoke and drink but tell their fellas off for not fasting lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> Really? Nicole?



Dude around 09 she was one of the most popular Idols, you must have seen her on SGB, heck she's one of the reason I began to like Kara. Shame because after SGB she's sort of gone in the background.



> I don't know all the fuzz seems to be about Ham between the idols anyway even though they don't speak for whole of Korea.



Guys love her, have from the start and her Japanese has won her a ton of fanboys in Japan. Jing has the cute factor, Hara has the look but she rarely speaks on shows because of her limited Japanese unlike Jing who's really quite adorable.



> Yeh me and my friends were discussing about the wannabe muslims today , the guys who do drugs , have sex , smoke and drink but tell their fellas off for not fasting lol



Lol those guys who are religious for one month a year. I just ignore those guys and if they do ever lecture me I tend to rip them a new one.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Dude around 09 she was one of the most popular Idols, you must have seen her on SGB, heck she's one of the reason I began to like Kara.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys love her, have from the start and her Japanese has won her a ton of fanboys in Japan. Jing has the cute factor, Hara has the look but she rarely speaks on shows because of her limited Japanese unlike Jing who's really quite adorable.



Yeh I have seen pretty much seen all of the SGB episodes but I always thought they kept her because of her fail Korean and they found it amusing 

What about Hara looking like Namie Amuro? lol but Japan seems to like them young anyway .

Have you guys seen Sex is zero? pretty good movie I must say 

Oh man she's the best and most adorable ever 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDG27mZdppg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> but I always thought they kept her because of her fail Korean and they found it amusing



She made the show and got alot of Ahjumma's interested in Kara which is a rarity in Kpop.

Taka is so lol, she's like a scared kitty


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She made the show and got alot of Ahjumma's interested in Kara which is a rarity in Kpop.
> 
> Taka is so lol, she's like a scared kitty



Fair enough I sometimes have no clue when it comes to popularity within the groups lol , Korean taste is so different .

She's the best leader managing all of em and people saying Leeteuk has it hard managing 13 lol . God knows how she's always ranked outside the 5 even though she doesn't care .

Oh how I love Kwangsoo when he picks on Jong Kook


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Really need to catch up on RM but it's like RM+Sesame Player+Doctor Who+True Blood+Life= when will I sleep



> She's the best leader managing all of em and people saying Leeteuk has it hard managing 13 lol . God knows how she's always ranked outside the 5 even though she doesn't care



Wait Hust does this mean you're an AKB fan now?

Yeah managing AKB isn't easy. If you've read about their hardships it's really quite awful.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha Sesame player is pretty cool , Sungyeol is such a troll and L's clothes are so weird.

True blood is not bad but all the characters are pretty damn annoying , it really needs an Anna , Bonnie and Caroline


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

They get more annoying Hust. I used to like Sam but even he turned in to the biggest douche.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Nah not quite a fan of their music but some of the girls , yes and yeh they go through some harsh shit 

Lol yeh , if there is anyone who has had any character improvement it's Jason and that's not saying much lol but respect for the amount of girls he has sex with on the show .

I liked Tara but they ruined her character , Sookie and Bill are too annoying , Lafayete is decent but they turned him into a pansy , Sam is the only one with any chance of improving but believe it or not my favourite character is Andy


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> but respect for the amount of girls he has sex with on the show .





Well honestly they give it up way too easy.

Which part are you on? Tara sort of gets better but well the angry woman routine really drags on. Sucky and Bill are annoying, Eric is just the same. Andy is such a hillbilly but I do love him in S2.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Well honestly they give it up way too easy.
> 
> Which part are you on? Tara sort of gets better but well the angry woman routine really drags on. Sucky and Bill are annoying, Eric is just the same. Andy is such a hillbilly but I do love him in S2.



Yeh they make them look like such skanks 

I'm on season 3 ep2 lol , the werewolves just appeared . He's the only character I don't find annoying and I was hoping Godric would stick around but god damnit he was too strong so they killed him off . 

Everyone raves on about Eric but I still think Damon is a better character or just Ian plays it better .


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4GvkXghEDMU[/YOUTUBE]
I think It sounds better live :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

yay no 1!

but her voice sounds really dead and weird here


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> I'm on season 3 ep2 lol , the werewolves just appeared . He's the only character I don't find annoying and I was hoping Godric would stick around but god damnit he was too strong so they killed him off .



Godric was just great but his death added alot to the show. Eric is nothing compared to Damon. Girls only go gaga for him because of his looks, his character is flat.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mQ2NAXGIsRs[/YOUTUBE]
I want this guy to dance to me.
If all of infinite did a dance like that maybe I'd be interested a bit more

[YOUTUBE]6W23dNfZWv4[/YOUTUBE]

It got released today


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

*2NE1 2nd Mini Review*

This year 2NE1 returned to the Kpop scene after a hiatus of just a few months since their confusing first full album. This round however YG decided to give 2NE1 a new lease of life with a less over produced sound and generic writing, something their fans had been craving since their original mini. Kpop is sometimes known for small release cycles and lack of variety in promotional songs, but instead really wanting to showcase the mini YG gave 2NE1 one of the best promotion cycles I've seen given to any group. Each single was given an MV and an individual release. It was a risky move but did YG pull it off?

Park Bom~ Don't Cry
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypit0NcNV-8&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Music*: The song is a good precursor to the change in sound for 2NE1 in this round of promotions. It’s not an RnB song really as some have said, it’s more of a Electro Pop dance song. While not lyrically outstanding, the song is still not your run of the mill love song filled with immaturity, in fact it’s somewhat grown up sound for an idol group. The beat is simple starting with a piano melody and going on to a more digital sound but the production remains clear throughout. Teddy is known for his boisterous productions but here he really reels it in, the song isn’t about the music or the loud beats, Bom’s emotion is the heart of the song and she isn’t drowned in digital synthetic noise. Her voice is clear and unlike sometimes where in an attempt to give a strong vocal performance her singing can become a little out of control, here she is on key. Overall the single is a good addition to Bom’s portfolio.  

*The MV*:  Visually the video is strong; the settings are unique and seem to follow the “Alice in Wonderland” theme that YG have used a few times before. The MV does its job in that it’s a watchable 3 minutes but it’s nothing really special. Bom’s acting is stiff and the story is pretty dull and predictable. Nice production values though.

4/5




Lonely:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n4V3lGEyG4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Music*: Lonely is something that on face value nothing really outstanding, but the more you listen the more layers you find, something sadly not really Kpop is known for. The song was a surprise, especially since it was written and produced by Teddy Park, a man so in love with auto tune he would marry it if he could. The music is simple with mainly a guitar accompanying throughout the song and not much more, here it’s the writing and the girls that are suppoused to shine. The song is well written and thoughtful, and is probably one of the most contemporary Kpop songs in that I imagine alot of people could relate to it compared to the run of the mill “Oppa I love you/Im gaga for you/you left me/bad person” etc stuff we’ve been fed for a while now. The vocals are all well done and on point, no auto tune, no repetition and none of the girls go overboard with their singing nor are they flat or emotionless. The vocals are just right giving it an indie acoustic feel something not usually found too much in Kpop.

*The MV*: I wouldn’t have an issue with the MV but it was really hyped by YG for its cost. It’s really nothing special whatsoever. The girls are lonely and are walking by themselves. Honestly there’s not much you can do in an MV of this sort since it would take attention away from the song. The outfits were all very fashionable though, if you’re in to that thing.

Overall the song was a solid return for 2NE1, and something that should have other composers taking notes. Yes you can have deeper music and the kids won’t all run away.

5/5




I am Best:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Music*: Yes 2NE1’s sound has matured and is moving in a new direction but that doesn’t mean we can forget about what has got these girls here, and that is mad hooks and some seriously high energy music. I Am Best is the embodiment of everything YG want to achieve with 2NE1 musically without all the stuff that holds them back. It’s catchy, fast, loud, cocky and fun without all the autotune and over production. Yes auto tune is still present but it’s reduced to a point where it doesn’t swamp the song. Yes it’s high on production with alot of changes throughout and no discernable repetitive melody but why does that have to be a negative? Atleast unlike some of their past hits the music and style stay consistent and the changes aren’t so different that they’re jarring. In fact I am Best is one of the most original songs in terms of not having your copy paste melody of some US artist, it has a bit of an Indian/eastern flavour to it that gives it an edge, much more so than Fire. My only issue are probably the lyrics, the chorus is repetitive is reliant on hooks “bomratata” but that’s not really much of a complaint. Obviously if you’re not a fan of 2NE1’s style of music then it’ll probably just be another loud obnoxious YG song lol.

*The MV*: Oh man I love it. Unlike some of the past MV’s there’s a theme and the MV sticks to it, it’s not like Can’t Nobody where it came off as desperate and try hard with all the constant changes and brands flying around. The outfits aren’t too ridiculous, the MV is original without looking ridiculous, the girls look great, look like they’re having fun and the dance is pretty good. And for god sakes it has a pyramid in it and for that alone I love it. My main complaint is the image YG are still trying to push on these girls. Yes they’ve got swag and are tough but do they really need to smash stuff and shoot things to show strength? Is this feminism or gangster-ism? And it doesn’t come as tough, infact it’s more cute and alittle stupid than anything.

4/5




Hate You:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB5jyYD2WEw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Music*: Hate You is probably the most safest of the songs on the album which sadly works against it. The style goes back to digital beats, the production is clear and simple, repetitive beats throughout and not many changes. The lyrics are simple and about a terrible relationship where the girl is done with the guy and is basically telling him he sucks and she hates him. There’s nothing wrong with this song but it comes off as a bit of a filler rather than a full on track. In an album where YG were trying to be original and innovative this song is a bit of a “huh”? The song never really gets going, the singing stays in the same key with no real changes, and well other than CL I don’t even hear anyone else on the song. Maybe it should have been a CL solo rather than a 2NE1 song because if you’re not gonna use the strengths of the other singer then what’s the point in having them in the song? More Dara, Minzy and Bom could have really helped this song. Maybe I’m being a bit harsh because the song isn’t bad, it’s pleasant enough with a decent hook but it’s just background music sadly. 

*The MV*: Can’t speak for anyone else but barely made it through it one once. As I said YG is pushing this tough girl “Im gonna shoot all you” image and its abit ridiculous. You have the medium of animation in which the possibilities are endless and you have a couple of lame shoot outs and stuff blowing up. Talk about lack of imagination. 

3/5




Ugly:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGe0hHvAGkc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Music*: This is actually my kind of music. The arrangement is one of the best that I’ve heard in a YG song, the soothing guitar riffs, the electric beats, the drum beats rising but not overwhelming the song so it’s a mess. It’s pretty original in that sense and that I never expected 2NE1 to pull off this style so well so kudos to YG and Teddy. Musically the song is probably my favourite on the album, the music is breezy but memorable and it doesn’t fall in to the current tropes of overly repetitive beats and lyrics, and vocally it’s really strong too, everything is good minus the chorus which is poor in comparison. But where this song falls is that it makes no real sense especially with the already set image of 2NE1. These girls are tough, independent and “Don’t Care” but this goes completely against that. I’ve heard many people say that even tough girls can have chinks in their armour and I can agree with that, Lonely is an example of that, this is an example of seriously low self esteem but instead of 2NE1 going against the generic beauty that is paraded they fall foul and say “I want to be pretty”. Girl’s you’re not ugly and if anything this song is a little patronising. The chorus is what really downgrades this song, it’s cheesy, the music is generic and it’s kind of grating, and abit pop rock wannabe unlike the rest of the song. 

*The MV*: If the song wasn’t confusing enough then this is. Here the girls are tough and strong, shown to be outsiders who are taking on the idea that beauty has to be a bunch of set ideals, like the song should have been but it flies in the face of the lyrics about self pity. I mean the song is somewhat depressing and they’re having a neon paint party. I think there was a serious clash of ideas and concept here. Also here again we’re faced with the girls doing some damage to property and being all badass, and blowing shit up. YG do you have some sticks of dynamite lying around unused? Really cool it alittle. But atleast the girls looks great, really cool esp Minzy. I dig the style in the MV I really do. Overall I think it just falls shorts because the idea didn't come through properly, I fear it was rushed for the sake of the mini.

3.5/5


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Don’t Stop the Music:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ekB4l-6wg[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Music*: It’s an old song and a CF song so I won’t really properly review it. Production wise it’s more akin to their To Anyone album than this new mini, it sticks out like a sore thumb in this mini infact. Having said that it’s well made, it’s an anthem song with fast beats and fun lyrics and great hook for the chorus. The vocals are actually pretty vibrant and great, especially by Dara. Some use of autotune really seems needless but it’s something you can overlook. It’s nothing really outstanding but it’s well made song and it’s wholly listenable. 

*The MV*: Typical 2NE1 MV to be honest.

3/5 




So is the Mini a success? Honestly for me it is. Overall the production is top notch and the music is fresh. I think what YG and Teddy need to do is really concentrate on what type of image they really want because the mini had a alot of different styles and concepts but as a product it lacked the consistency of their original mini. They don’t have to box 2NE1 in the same genre, that’s not what I mean but you need to have an overlapping of style/themes in the music otherwise what you get is a collection of singles rather than an album. But still I really applaud them for trying to add a new layer to 2NE1 rather than playing it safe like nearly everyone else.

3.5/5

Holy crap I took that way too seriously

I will only review singles from now on lol and Hyuna's Bubble pop will be it.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Sungyeol what are you doing with Dongwoo's animal underwear?

Making Dongwoo drink that horrible drink and then giving him a vinegar banana, and through it all he's just like wtf but continues eating


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Don?t Stop the Music:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ekB4l-6wg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reviews. Based on your reviews, I'll _actually_ listen to their songs for once. =)

Also, thanks to the person that said Davichi's album leaked. I'm listening to it right now and it's vastly different from what I'd expected. Is this old kpop days I'm listening to?! (based on track 1 so far, have yet to listen to the rest).


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> Thanks for the reviews. Based on your reviews, I'll actually listen to their songs for once. =)



Well I think this album is alot more accessible to the normal Kpop fan compared to their previous stuff. I hope you like it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Thanks for the reviews. Based on your reviews, I'll _actually_ listen to their songs for once. =)
> 
> Also, thanks to the person that said Davichi's album leaked. I'm listening to it right now and it's vastly different from what I'd expected. Is this old kpop days I'm listening to?! (based on track 1 so far, have yet to listen to the rest).



np, it's a really good mini, a lot different from what I expected from Davichi (their past title tracks tend to have similar structure).

Enno your review is great and ia with a lot of points that you made throughout your reviews. I would've rated Hate You the lowest as well lol.

2ne1 is gonna perform the disaster that is the Japanese Version of I Am The Best on Music Station.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> 2ne1 is gonna perform the disaster that is the Japanese Version of I Am The Best on Music Station.



Oh god that english part CL sings in that song is the most embarrassing thing on the planet. They're better off singing Hate you or Ugly.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2011)

omg Seungyeon's new OST <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2011)

disappointed in boom, seriously first gig off the army and pulling this kind of shit?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2011)

SMH seriously , i'm so disappointed with Boom


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 27, 2011)

> The questionable standards of the Ministry of Gender Equality and Family have been highlighted once again with the second ban of Block B’s debut track, “Freeze!”
> 
> As reported earlier, the song was banned by the MOGEF earlier this year for containing lyrics *describing unwholesome dating methods.* Two lines in particular were judged to be unacceptable: “Send all of your friends home”, and “I’m waiting for you right here.”



Why has teen top's song have yet to be banned then?


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> disappointed in boom, seriously first gig off the army and pulling this kind of shit?



I wonder who the genius was that allowed this.


----------



## JJ (Aug 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You'd think so but among fan rankings in Korea and Japan she's dead last. Among Intl fans she does have a lot love though, same as Hyo.
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty stupid of StarKing but the comments are talking about them holding up example of what some Muslim women wear (a Muslim reporter wearing a Hijab) and people found it funny? Talk about ignorance and living in a bubble>_>





Rain's Angel said:


> disappointed in boom, seriously first gig off the army and pulling this kind of shit?




What it is with these shows and events lately? 

On a happier note, oh the macros that are forthcoming...


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 27, 2011)

they're already made.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2011)

derp:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2011)

watching 1st Asia Tour: Into the New World DVD <3


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

Those macro's are epic


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Those macro's are epic



stole them from omona who stole them from tumblr 

the pics themselves are hilarious, so macro worthy and fic worthy.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2011)

Epic

Nice ava RA


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2011)

Good to know our idols are working hard.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Sword fighting is a fun activity and anyone can take part in it.  :33


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 27, 2011)

wtf        .


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2011)

*Posting random macros occasionally*


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

Dongwoo has to be the most happiest, easy going idol in Kpop.

I saw the Boom pic, is he dressed as Stevie Wonder? Seriously it's just really stupid.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2011)

anyone have an lj link for byg's I Remember?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2011)

Lj?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2011)

oh it doesn't have to livejournal, i just thought that at first


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2011)

I still don't get it  but if you're looking for a download link , here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Kagawa (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

It's like he is going to suck something that he shouldn't.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

Master of Dance Yoo Hyuk

Jihyo and Haha are abit too awkward, I think Haroro wants some of that Monday Couple.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> disappointed in boom, seriously first gig off the army and pulling this kind of shit?



Oh man, hope Stevie Wonder doesn't see this.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

^Okay I lolled hard

Weird question because I don't know but did Hyo get surgery? Her lips look really strange aswell.

Kim Jong Kook cannot throw to save his life. So there are things he's not good at lol.

Jealous Gary, oh lord "I'm drunk on Coffee" and just overall childish stuff he's doing


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SDjX7JhUU80[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds good.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> <TONE CD+DVD A>
> 
> 01. Introduction ~magenta~
> 02. B.U.T. (BE-AU-TY)
> ...





I wonder what the event application is for 
[YOUTUBE]b2LgffgB4Fc[/YOUTUBE]
I don't quite get it


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2011)

top, are you prepared for the hurricane or are you going to sit around and watch kpop hoping it passes over? XD


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm prepared but I see no heavy rain yet 
So I'm online 
but yeah I'm probably gonna listen to kpop throughout it 
I have like 3 ipods filled.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm glad your prepared.  though i guess i did also finally charged my ipod to listen to in case of extensive power outage xD

edit: fuuuuuuuuuuu 

i'm on last.fm

Friends by Secret it seems came on

what OST is this for? i never knew they gave such a big rap to zinger in songs before


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 27, 2011)

Incase of a power outage, I have my psp, my 3 ipods, ds, cellphone (don't know how much of a help that would be though ), and laptop charged.

I get really bored.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Friends by Secret it seems came on
> 
> what OST is this for? i never knew they gave such a big rap to zinger in songs before


It's from God of Study.

I've now looked up the song for Zinger's rap


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

Everyone being blown by Irene, stay safe and protected

Shin Bong Sun thinks she's frickin Chun Li on RM


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2011)

oh hohoho where are all Seob bias  CLICK


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Everyone being blown by Irene, stay safe and protected
> 
> Shin Bong Sun thinks she's frickin Chun Li on RM



it's only cat 1, worst that will probably happen is a broken window 

my power isn't even out yet, wtf! 



IchiTenshou said:


> oh hohoho where are all Seob bias  CLICK



i don't know if i have the perfect gif of my reaction for this

only one i have close enough is junho


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

Search up Jess and you get the best gifs:


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2011)

the concert one


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

Random stuff:


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2011)

omg the WHY is so perfect

also watching RM 56, if they show a flash back ONE MORE TIME...












































i don't know what i'll do.  i can't quite RM cause i love it so much but my fucking god i don't have to see sulli every 2 minutes


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 27, 2011)

GD&top might be on RM soon^


What is this random macro time?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Master of Dance Yoo Hyuk
> 
> Jihyo and Haha are abit too awkward, I think Haroro wants some of that Monday Couple.



lmao I was surprised Haha and Jihyo are so awkward with each other but then I realized Jihyo had the least interaction with Haha throughout the show. I can only remember one instance of Jihyo/Haha while there's so many moments with the rest 



NudeShroom said:


> i'm glad your prepared.  though i guess i did also finally charged my ipod to listen to in case of extensive power outage xD
> 
> edit: fuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ...



Friends is awesome. It was for the God of Study OST (Jiyeon's drama) and was released before Mazzik.

You should listen to 3 Years 6 Months as well, they give quite a big rap to Zinger there (who is imo, one of the most underrated female idol rappers).


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2011)

So this might be a little TMI but the other day as I was checking out some porn I found the funniest/cutest cover of Nobody. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link it but the video is totally SFW, even if this site isn't


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2011)

lol those gifs...hjahah

those Onew gifs is so lol trying to pissoff YH xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2011)

repost a bit lol


> [RUMOR] SNSD comeback album list :
> [English Translate)
> 1. Hamburger than Sweet Potato
> 2. Title
> ...



Seob will hate the first track lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

idk have a hard time believing that one, looks too fake (and too many songs for a standard Korean album). The previous one was more believable.

lacks Time Machine and I doubt SM would let Mr. Taxi/Let It Rain Korean Versions not be on the album when they've performed it (and likely recorded it).


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope you survive through the boredom Cara  and I agree those flashbacks were so annoying .

RM 57 - Se Kyung is awesomer than I expected haha she's so odd but really cute and Taehyun is Taehyun , this guy should be a permanent member , god he cheats so well .

Are Lessanng even gona promote their album??? Now Suju is almost out of the way , real artists could win something now .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

^ I think they're holding a concert so no promos rn? idk.

omg bouquet is HILARIOUS. seriously I liked Seungah after watching her Dambi impression  dunno why it didn't do well and nobody is subbing it except 4minutesubs. bouquet subs


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

> Hair is Important (Shampoo)



Yeah I think we can rule it out as real.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

17. The Law if Curry Woman (Bonus Track)



Boquet was pretty awesome but I personally think Mc's were a bit lame and everyone going gaga over every male group that appears does kinda get tiring lol 

Interesting concept , badly executed and I really liked Seungah after that too lol but she's like the least popular


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> 17. The Law if Curry Woman (Bonus Track)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah the MCs were lame as hell. Going gaga over every male group makes me bored, I like the girls a lot on this tho, they're hilarious. esp Hyunyoung. I loved Infinite on it tho.

really? I thought No Eul or (I forgot her name) were the least popular.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> yeah the MCs were lame as hell. Going gaga over every male group makes me bored, I like the girls a lot on this tho, they're hilarious. esp Hyunyoung. I loved Infinite on it tho.
> 
> really? I thought No Eul or (I forgot her name) were the least popular.



Lol it's so fake , I don't know why they even bother . Infinite/Kara episodes were awesome , Woohyun the whore  

Yeh Hyunyoung is a hyper little awesome child .

No Eul , Seungah and Yoon Hye are the bottom 3 .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol it's so fake , I don't know why they even bother . Infinite/Kara episodes were awesome , Woohyun the whore
> 
> Yeh Hyunyoung is a hyper little awesome child .
> 
> No Eul , Seungah and Yoon Hye are the bottom 3 .



I loved the Chuseok special most cause it was all about the girls. And there was a lot of Secret and Rainbow on it (these girls aren't on varieties a lot sadly). Woohyun went from confessing to Seungyeon to jumping onto the Hyuna bandwagon in another ep  apparently he and Key got pretty close on the Idol Athletics show (a lot of pics of them together).

looks like L's ideal girl is Gyuri (there was an uproar guessing who it was, narrowed down to Krystal and Hyuna lol)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

Secret were awesome especially Zinger . I have a huge dislike for Minah though , she annoys me to no ends .

Jaekyung is probably the least funniest but she gets casted on all the shows .

Such Kara fanboys , I like .  Yoonhye is yes the girl with short hair and creepy eyes , I have seen like 2 stans of her in my entire life lol . 

Eno likes No Eul  

 I love Yonghwa , is my turtle ready? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-CpXHaDOZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

Jaekyung is overrated, they try to make her like the variety star of Rainbow like how Nicole and Hara became the variety stars of Kara (IY/Heroes) but she is just bland. Hyunyoung and Seungah have the most variety potential in the group, I hope if any of the Rainbow girls are to be on IY2 it'll be one of them (or rather anyone except Jaekyung omg but these are my top two).

Zinger needs to be on more variety shows, Hyosung and Sunhwa get enough variety opportunities already and Jieun really doesn't have a variety personality sadly.

Minah is really annoying on shows, I pray she's not casted for IY2. I found Hyuna quite annoying but it really shows in Bouquet she suits the cute concept so much more than whatever Cube are trying to make her to be. She is naturally cute and not sexy.

damn you sbs, stop blocking everything.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeh those 2 are my biases aswell . Woori seems to be the most popular amongst int'l fans though and rightfully so , she's pretty awesome .

Minah just tries too hard. Maybe it's just me but I think Zinger > Sunhwa when it comes to varieties .

IY2 will be flooded with rookies especially since all the mainstream artists are in Japan . I wouldn't mind few afterschool girls though , like Lizzy or Nana .

Ameriie possible collab with Tiger Jk + Tasha , damn do want!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4CJ7lTb75s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

with Secret, it's more of a taste but you can tell Sunhwa puts up an act while Zinger is naturally funny.

idk if they really needed members for IY2 my ideal lineup would be: JeA, Fei, Zinger, E-Young/Nana, Seungah/Hyunyoung, two girls from rookie groups (dalshabet and A Pink girls seem like prime choices here). I wouldn't mind seeing Hwayoung on it (but this is unlikely considering the Japanese schedules)

my Rainbow faves are Jisook/Woori but those two have little variety potential from what I've seen on Bouquet.

I want more Tasha. She tweeted about the whole blackface incident yesterday and some people are using her tweets to support 'oppa didn't mean it' smh.

I feel bad for her son tho, 2 years old and so much hate against him. I heard there were a lot of negative comments on him cause of his race, that's just sad, he's just a small kid.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

I got bored of the airhead thing halfway through IY lol

My ideal one within the rookies would be : Fei , Zinger , Lizzy , Hyunyoung , T-ae /Riko/Joy , Eunji but it'll be a good chance to get to know the rookies more I guess .

I wonder if it'll be replacing 1N2D , that's some big hype to live up to if it does .

Who hates on a 2yr old?  

Lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I got bored of the airhead thing halfway through IY lol
> 
> My ideal one within the rookies would be : Fei , Zinger , Lizzy , Hyunyoung , *T-ae /Riko/Joy* , Eunji but it'll be a good chance to get to know the rookies more I guess .




which group are they from?

I'm kinda sick of Lizzy tho, she's been all over varieties last year and she's busy filming All My Love still.




> Who hates on a 2yr old?
> 
> Lol



Racist Koreans sigh.

 minho is hilarious in all the macros


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> which group are they from?
> 
> I'm kinda sick of Lizzy tho, she's been all over varieties last year and she's busy filming All My Love still.
> 
> ...



Lol yeh she's everywhere but I don't mind her , she cracks me up at times

Rania 

Riko is the half Japanese member and Joy is the thai member and lol at the guys when the girls dance to Dr.Feel good especially Daniel 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3sw8teIses[/YOUTUBE]

They really do live in a bubble don't they


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

gonna check that out later, I haven't watched 100 points out of 100 before, probably gonna watch it this hols.

rewatching Goong, this was YEH's breakthrough drama as well as Jihyo's (if I'm not wrong)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Goong is pretty good when it solely involves the kids, but the parents really ruined the drama for me.



> I feel bad for her son tho, 2 years old and so much hate against him. I heard there were a lot of negative comments on him cause of his race, that's just sad, he's just a small kid.



From the beginning Tiger gets racist tweets about his son, it's disgusting.

As for variety. Jaekyung is incredibly dull, but she's the face so DSP forwards her alot more than the rest. And I agree Minah really annoys me too, she's so over the top I can't stand her for more than 5 minutes. For IY 2 I'd love Eunji. Also I love her but no Min, she's really over the top aswell, prefer Fei.

Oh screw it I want BB, SNSD, Kara, Suju, Shinee, Afterschool and DBSK on one show. The last two years have lacked Kpop idols interactions. Give me some Gyuri/GD, Seungri/Uee, Jessica/Heechul, Onew/Seungyeon, TOP/I assume like everyone will want a piece of that. And frankly I want to see Yuri and Taeyang interact.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Goong is pretty good when it solely involves the kids, but the parents really ruined the drama for me.
> 
> Also I love her but no Min, she's really over the top aswell.



I hated Yul's mum, it ruined everything. And that whole thing with Shin's father wtf was that.

I loved the grandmother tho she was hilarious

knowing JYP, we will probably get Min or Suzy. She's getting IS2 offers too so =/


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Please no more Suzy or Min, the other two need some exposure.

Oh and add CNBlue to the ultimate variety show just for the sake of some Yongseo


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

^ Sica pulled it off the best IMO


Wait why are people so disappointed with the hurricane? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

> Wait why are people so disappointed with the hurricane? lol



Just like with everything the media hyped it to death and nothing really happened.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Just like with everything the media hyped it to death and nothing really happened.



The pictures seem pretty bad though but lol media 

Can't wait for 2012


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

It's a Hurricane so there will be flooding and damage but the papers were screaming "Get out of New York, you're all gonna die". Every paper seems to want to trump the other one by more and more ridiculous headlines and people fall for it each time. 2012 will be the biggest joke though.

And is it just me or is 2PM like everywhere right now?

Oh god Shinee is releasing Juliette in Japan, damn I hate that song.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

I should watch the world news from time to time 

Taeyang , Taeyeon , Sica , Onew in Korean high school musical? da fuck?? HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL? god no!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Smoking



> Taeyang , Taeyeon , Sica , Onew in Korean high school musical? da fuck?? HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL? god no!!!



I though HSM fever died with Twilight?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

That is indeed a very nice picture , she looks like Shin Se Kyung  , they have tweaked her very well . Out of curiosity , is Yoona the only one who hasn't done anything to her face in Snsd? 

Apaarently not in Korea


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Yoona, Yuri (yes I know) and Seobb perhaps. I don't know properly because I think maybe Yoona and Seobb got stuff tweaked tho personally Seobb looks the same since she was 10.  Yoona at most had injections.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2011)

Ohyeh forgot about Seobb and yeh Yul probably had minor stuff done


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

Yoona got a nosejob but that's probably it.

Seobb is the most natural (if she's not 100% natural) cause her features are exactly the same as she was like when she was 10 (imo). Yuri too but I haven't seen a lot of pre debut pics of her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2011)

the pictures of the hurricane aren't from ny, it's only a tropical storm for them now.  my power is out sadly, but we have little damage id say

also seohyun is best if I don't get power for a while to reinforce that


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Yuri pre debut. Imo she looks the same.



> Yoona got a nosejob but that's probably it.



Yoona is a question mark for me. Yes her nose looked flatter when she was younger but puberty does alot. If someone compared me to my 12 year old ver of me they'd swear I had surgery done too. 


She either got something inserted in to the bridge of her nose like Sunny, Tiffany etc or most likely has injections to raise her bridge alittle like Hara. I personally think it's injections.

Random but Jaekyung had surgery to shave her jaw.

Oh and I love Dynamic Duo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVQEnzixG4I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

KOREAAAAA HERE I COME!!!!!!


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they have all had stuff done, seohyun does look different imo, not that im complaining


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Well minor stuff yeah but we mean cosmetic surgery like going under the knife. Injections and stuff is obvious, they've admitted to such.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, i mean surgery, injections won't change you that much


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1jDnSuWl0w[/YOUTUBE]
Looks the same to me. Kagawa don't forget a good stylist, make up and photoshop do wonders.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 28, 2011)

I think its best to compare with pre debut pictures, either way we won't know the truth


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Korea why U cost so much?



> I think its best to compare with pre debut pictures



Yeah pretty much. I do think there have to be some who haven't had work done and are pretty naturally. It's not like Yoona is in SNSD for her singing talent.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 28, 2011)

@*Ichi* - 

How much did you buy your INTNW DVD & where?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Ichi stole it off the back of a truck using his ninja moves.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 28, 2011)

Power went out for 12 hours slept through most of it like a boss 

Lets see what's new in kpop today 

[YOUTUBE]lrHxRtdiaH4[/YOUTUBE]
THis sounds a lot better than all their japanese remake singles to be honest.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2011)

can't wait! I kinda expected Japanese Shy Boy after seeing the pics Zinger & Jieun tweeted but I'm surprised about the Korean comeback being so soon


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

The guy is a douche tho, someone should have told him to shut up and learn to control his temper.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The guy is a douche tho, someone should have told him to shut up and learn to control his temper.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 28, 2011)

Before I comment on that article, I just want to complain how every news article I come across has somethind to do with Netizens saying this or that. Just unnecessary.

And unfortunately, people can't help but to think because of him, his race is viewed negatively by the general public.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2011)

Nicki Minaj's outfit reminded me of something, on the VMA's (I didn't watch it, the picture appeared on my tumblr.

Sorry Nicki


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> @*Ichi* -
> 
> How much did you buy your INTNW DVD & where?


um i just buy it off the korean music town at my place..$40 with poster ^^

if u want ebay got some decent one...+ shipping though ^^



Ennoea said:


> Ichi stole it off the back of a truck using his ninja moves.



lol nice song Enno..i totally would


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> um i just buy it off the korean music town at my place..$40 with poster ^^
> 
> if u want ebay got some decent one...+ shipping though ^^
> 
> ...



The store near BCD Tofu House in Garden Grove?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

Lets jump for joy Nudeshroom :33


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 29, 2011)

Nudeshroom and I might go together to that, I'm being serious.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool Cael, All we need is a date, and where to buy tickets @_@


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow the men are such pansies , just standing there watching him drag the girl like that . How the fuck did this guy even get to Korea?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> The store near BCD Tofu House in Garden Grove?



um that one not sure if they have it yet...i go to the one in LA

and u live near Garden Grove?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

super jelly...i might flight to NYC lol


----------



## Spica (Aug 29, 2011)

Try telling Sones SNSD has fixed something and they'll refute with NO EVIDENCE. Have SNSD really admitted to minor tweaks and injections? 

I find it a bit sad that cosmetic surgery is so widespread in SK.  That school documentary made me feel sad for the girl who said her mother never called her pretty before after her surgery. 

I think Gyuri i either natural or a halfie. Or minor tweaks. She hasn't changed much from when she was young but she's radically different from her mother who looks very typically Korean. Why have we never heard of her father?


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Lets jump for joy Nudeshroom :33



I want to go.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

Strange desire but I want him and Iu to go head to head , since they're considered the nations little sister and brother [ignoring everyone else who get called that because these 2 are the original ones]

I seriously don't understand how Bom sounds so breathy when singing with 2ne1 but perfectly fine when she sings You & I when the latter is a harder song lol  , the dancing must really stuff her up 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avHKBuFtxPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

u mean the guy on the very right?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not really seeing it with this group 

Which one?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah Ichi, that one.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

um indeed...kinda..he has the hair style and the eyes..


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe it's just me then


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

/sorry for the double post but:

OMGOMGOMG 
He can finally stop worrying now, I can stop worrying wahhhh!


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 29, 2011)

Was just about to post that, very good news indeed.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2011)

omfg omfg.



> NEW LIST OF MAMA PERFORMERS
> - 2AM
> - 2PM
> - 2NE1
> ...



ITS GONNA BE HELD IN , SHAKING & CRYING RN.

the setlist is fucking awesome too omfg, WANT SO BAD

edit: okay so the setlist isn't confirmed yet but it's pretty much awesome (lacks some of my faves tho)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

nanni...KARA...aigoo..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2011)

omg, hope Sooyoung's alright


----------



## Chloe (Aug 29, 2011)

Omg Sooyoung 
I hope she'll be alright.

So happy about Daesung though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

aigoo Sooyoung..im trending along as well...
  hope you will recover soon Sooyoung <3


----------



## Chloe (Aug 29, 2011)

Spamming my tumblr right now.
My eyes got watery when I read the article


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

..school is starting..and now i have Sooyoung to worry about...get well soon noona!


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

one car accident gets solved and another one happens


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

ashii!!! kisama..damn u careless driver...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

that person must be driving and then saw Sooyoung in the next car and got distracted by Soo's pretty look...


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 29, 2011)

So Daesung got not guilty, we all knew that was coming tbh.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay for Dae and ow for Sooyoung  , so Snsd won't be coming back this year ?

Fuck that list is amazing RA , i'd go alone if I ever get that lineup here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yay for Dae and ow for Sooyoung  , so Snsd won't be coming back this year ?
> 
> Fuck that list is amazing RA , i'd go alone if I ever get that lineup here



supposedly SNSD's comeback may be postponed. I really hope so cause I want them to comeback as 9 with Sooyoung and she needs all the rest.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know how legit this is but according to members from Omona the comeback will be fine since they haven't set the exact date for it - SME 

Lol they barely talked about how amazing the song is and they maybe on to something with the guy being a ghost who is trapped inside the memories  

Cara hasn't posted ever since the hurricane has she? hope all is well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Cara hasn't posted ever since the hurricane has she? hope all is well



yeah she hasn't, I hope she's fine. Probably power shortage? The hurricane wasn't as devastating as expected.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

Her area must be affected pretty badly since most people got power back like yesterday 

Eid Mubarak Eno 

Is this really Minzy's?? if legit god dayumn , she's ballin


----------



## Sasori (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovVfLancwys[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

^ Lol I see your practice video and raise you another one


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6axy-8DXew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd continue but I just came.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Hust.

Cara said her power was out so idk. I'm sure she's fine, I hope so anyway.



> The car in the opposite lane crossed the center line and consequently crashed into Sooyoung’s vehicle.



How god awful are Korean road laws when shit like this is a completely natural occurrence>_>

I'm glad Dae got an innocent verdict, tho people will just say YG bought it for him.

Lol Sistar.

Wait why was Americano banned?


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Her area must be affected pretty badly since most people got power back like yesterday
> 
> Eid Mubarak Eno
> 
> Is this really Minzy's?? if legit god dayumn , she's ballin



She owns a toy car?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

I think either Hust got trolled or is joking


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

Wait da fuck, it's a toy car , oh god 

I found it when I was going through list of vehicles K-pop stars drive and it said Minzy's car so I didn't think much about it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

Hust that's clearly a toy on a windowsill

Can Minzy even drive?


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

Silly Hustler.  

Though I can't blame you, I thought that it was a real car at first glance.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 29, 2011)

she's ballin in that toy car .

 hus that post is hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

I blame my tiredness . Isn't she 18 in Korean age? should be able to drive

Haha i'm not the only one . Look at the comments , they're all like Minzy's car is the best


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

> if legit god dayumn , she's ballin



My young cousins be ballin too in their mini Ferraris

Damn those are some nice cars. Damn JYJ be rollin in it like P Diddy.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeh JYJ drive some nice cars and G-d's Bentley is awesome -double checks if it's Bentley-

This epic fail is gona haunt me for a while


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

Isn't that toy car the car in the i'm the best mv?


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> supposedly SNSD's comeback may be postponed. I really hope so cause I want them to comeback as 9 with Sooyoung and she needs all the rest.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Dongwoo, the Sesame Player writers why torture such an innocent little squirrel?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI5cNfT-k3c[/YOUTUBE]
Have to say this one of my favourite kpop songs of the year.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

holy....KARA JJANG!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMzW-jHdrmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Dongwoo, the Sesame Player writers why torture such an innocent little squirrel?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI5cNfT-k3c[/YOUTUBE]
> Have to say this one of my favourite kpop songs of the year.



that song is amazing and honestly, Infinite's album is my favorite album out of all the idol albums released this year. Heard they're gonna repackage it for follow up activities tho.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

woot YoonA!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMzW-jHdrmY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice to see Sandara on that list. I've seen her without makeup, or with very very little on, and she still looks great. Very natural look.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pocHam25wNo[/YOUTUBE]
just when I thought things can't be worse than twinkle twinkle 
the teaser got on my nerves.

Heechul is gone on thursday, and now Siwon isn't doing anything with suju until his drama is over.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> holy....KARA JJANG!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMzW-jHdrmY[/YOUTUBE]



Please be a good song.  Please be a good song.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree Yoona is way too high and where be HHJ? 

Go Ara deserves way better than 32 IMO


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

Girl's Day are gonna flop hard in Japan, they barely even have a fanbase in Korea (and nobody knows any members except Minah).

Can't wait for Kara's comeback.

Yoona has that girl next door look Korea loves, wish they'd choose other SNSD members (except YoonYul) but if it wasn't Yoona they'd choose Yuri. Bet you all the men rated IU really high.

Glad to see Jihyo & Seobb tbh.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 30, 2011)

Watching Infinite's "You are my Oppa"  And I used to live in that neighborhood


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

Funny Taeyeon barely ever gets chosen but she has the biggest fanbase .

I find IU really pretty though , idk I think she can pull off almost anything


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 30, 2011)

Simon is really tall/huge.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

Kara's Next Japanese Single: 

Called Winter Magic, might be a ballad. They're in France now


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Simon is really tall/huge.




Is it just the angle or is Martina as tall as them?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica...super HQ <3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 30, 2011)

and this is Soo's car after the accident O.o...aigoo


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

^ oh wow.
the front axel looks like it's falling off


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> and this is Soo's car after the accident O.o...aigoo



Fuck!

Hope she was wearing a belt


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont think simon is very tall, just that they are very small . 

Also that list , hyori 24


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Is it just the angle or is Martina as tall as them?



They look a lot taller when only surrounded by fellow Koreans.

And I heard Sooyoung was laughing in the ambulance, from some newer SMtown member on twitter.

Also, it seems Minzy loves One Piece, and definitely loves Gundams. Maybe she will join NF and be my friend


----------



## Spica (Aug 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> that song is amazing and honestly, Infinite's album is my favorite album out of all the idol albums released this year. Heard they're gonna repackage it for follow up activities tho.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> and this is Soo's car after the accident O.o...aigoo



Yikes, that's about as bad as the accident my mother had.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

Cael said:


> They look a lot taller when only surrounded by fellow Koreans.
> 
> And I heard Sooyoung was laughing in the ambulance, from some newer SMtown member on twitter.
> 
> Also, it seems Minzy loves One Piece, and definitely loves Gundams. Maybe she will join NF and be my friend



Lol typical Sooyoung , if true i'm glad

Yeh she loves her Gundams , has some good figurines too


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 30, 2011)

lol send her gunpla as presents ^^


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, she has a lot of figurines, I've seen them a few times. Hopefully I make friends with someone over there via tumblr soon, so I can send a gift maybe


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> I dont think simon is very tall, just that they are very small .
> 
> Also that list , hyori 24



Simon is 6'4 they talked about that in their tumblr or something


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 30, 2011)

I really dont believe that, otherwise martina must be 6'1 or something, but she looks so small

Sooyoung laughing? Is she on crack?


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 30, 2011)

its Sooyoung..I totally understand why she laugh...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, Sooyoung's naturally very cheery and all so I'm not surprised but I hope she takes care of herself. That accident looked really serious, the car's front was smashed in.

@Spica, Sohee was the face of WG and she was all over when the WG were big in Korea so I'm not surprised she's high. She looks similar to UEE but I thinK UEE's prettier.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

Krystal looks terrible


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

Sohee shouldn't even be in top 100, plenty of better looking idols. Kim Tae Hee ain't that pretty, Song Hye Ko is miles better. Another popularity thing tbh. Shin Minah is gorgeous though.

And Simon is not 6'4, they were on Running Man and Martina wasn't that tall either. Suju are probably really small, I remember watching that vid and thinking they looked like children in comparison.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

SuJu are really short tbh, with the exception of Siwon. Leeteuk was right in saying that Siwon has to be center cause it gives off an illusion that the other members are tall too lol. Seeing them with SNSD, some of the girls are taller lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

Siwon is regarded as really tall when he's probably around 5'10 at most, tho according to fan accounts he's not very tall. All I remember is Sooyoung being taller than Jonghyun, and she's probably 5'6 pushing it.

Omg Kara. The song sounds interesting, hopefully they're not wearing those dresses in the MV though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2011)

I return and kpop displeases me by only having Seohyun at #18.

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome back nude :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks

read back a bit and yeah it was a power shortage.  it was only cat 1 but it caused a lot of damage (luckily not deaths) in my area.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

Atleast you're safe.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G0_bMe2ZDo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

glad you're safe Cara. Well, if you looked at it differently, she placed 3rd out of all the current idols tho so that's a good thing (most of the list were actresses).

I love Ugly acoustic more than the normal version. Dara still sounds kinda flat tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

And not put a downer cuz I do love Shinee but noone releases on Tuesday, Wednesday is when the new releases are out so they have no competition, esp since everyone that wanted to buy AKB single has already done so. And not forgetting 25,000 is half of what they sold when Replay was released. And since 2nd day sales halve the sales it's not looking too good, Beast and 2PM both sold over 30k first day. But regardless congrats, I hope they can sell tomorrow and break 100k for the single sales eventually. In b4 Arama see AKP mentioning them being ahead of AKB and go ballistic.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]maNoPGIDHGU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]on6sjhF0vR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

Wait is the last one Verbal Jint? Can't wait if it is. Crispy Crunch, nice MV but can't stand the song.


----------



## Alien (Aug 30, 2011)

IU coming back in October 

The Ho vs SNSD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

I was actually gonna review Infinite's album first but with very likely true rumors of a repackage, I'm holding that one up and doing this one first.


*Spoiler*: _AS Virgin Review_ 




*Virgin*
After School
_1st Full Album_​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

Watched the acoustic ver of Ugly, damn Minzy has such great control of her voice.

Iu v Yoona, the Ho off will begin soon


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wait is the last one Verbal Jint? Can't wait if it is. Crispy Crunch, nice MV but can't stand the song.



Yeah the last one is :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

this is amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> glad you're safe Cara. Well, if you looked at it differently, she placed 3rd out of all the current idols tho so that's a good thing (most of the list were actresses).
> 
> I love Ugly acoustic more than the normal version. Dara still sounds kinda flat tho.



XD I'm fine with the list.  I was surprised when I actually read it how high overall she did score.

and guys i was having a kpop deficiency 

i hadn't put "turned off the tv" on my phone yet and my computer wouldn't have survived long enough to put it on T_T  

i was so bored i was going to write an essay on how the song is about Jihyo 

and then i was going to go nuts writing more reviews and crap with the most irrelevant stuff

then i was going to write all my own rap songs, since i had no music.

it was the dark ages, man.

tl;dr - i went crazy without kpop

also, just took the time to finish RM 56. (i think)  Bong sun will always be one of my favorite guests xD

wasn't the best episode, but i loved Kwangsoo. guy gets better every week.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

lol kpop keeps all of us sane somehow 

ost by youngsaeng:


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

Been there Cara, when I went cold turkey on Kpop I saw BoA on street corners and shit

That Kim Pil Suk guy sounds really familiar, I can't place his voice right now but I've heard it before. Maybe an indie artist?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 30, 2011)

Generic article about a (probably) generic boyband but wow it really threw me for a loop when they said they wanted to be the next B2st. Kinda proud that it's only been two years and they've already become respected goals/sunbaes. I swear, the day a new group says they want to become the next Infinite, I will cry, I will cry tears of pride and joy


----------



## Spica (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys heard SeeU, the Korean Vocaloid? Since she's Korean, I feel this is Kpop, lol! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5SPFks0YRA[/YOUTUBE]

Very catchy~ and Kpoppy. I just wished she looked more like a Kpop-idol than a moe character.  



Make IU her human counterpart!


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Alien said:


> IU coming back in October
> 
> The Ho vs SNSD



Since when did you start calling her ho? 

Did she do something bad?


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

SeeU's adorable


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah I suffered K-pop deprivation when I went on a trip with my friends , it made me completely sick of English songs .


Listened to "Dirty talk" literally 100 times , "Yeah" a million times FMD!

Get with the times Fail , she has always been a ho .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Been there Cara, when I went cold turkey on Kpop I saw BoA on street corners and shit



BoA on corners 



Noda. B said:


> Generic article about a (probably) generic boyband but wow it really threw me for a loop when they said they wanted to be the next B2st. Kinda proud that it's only been two years and they've already become respected goals/sunbaes. I swear, the day a new group says they want to become the next Infinite, I will cry, I will cry tears of pride and joy



Ikr, it feels like Beast are the big boys now, even though it was like just yesterday when they debuted. XD



Hustler said:


> Ah I suffered K-pop deprivation when I went on a trip with my friends , it made me completely sick of English songs .
> 
> 
> Listened to "Dirty talk" literally 100 times , "Yeah" a million times FMD!
> ...



Oh god.  The way it tends to work for me lately is:

Awesome English songs (Rolling in the Deep, Fuck You, etc) = Awesome Korean songs (Turned off the TV(since i'm obsessed with it lately XD)) > General Kpop (Most stuff.) >>>>>> Majority of English songs nowadays.

I know a quarter of the reason is that I don't understand the words most of the time, but a shit ton of American music has been reduced to noise. Can't stand so much lately.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeh English songs tend to annoy me nowadays , so much noisy junk as you said. My friends blast off that crap and don't even let me start with clubs .

Only time if I stop and listen twice nowadays is if it's by a really good artist or the song has barely any background music lol


Always loved Gwangsoo , his confidence has picked up tons after Thailand episode and he's such a great actor . Watch RM57 it's pretty awesome and you'll love Shin Se Kyung even more .

So G-d Top on Running man thing was a rumor afterall? 

Exam , adios amigos


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2011)

good luck leo

and damn, i really would love to see just about anyone YG on a variety.  i imagine i've only seen Se7en, Daesung and Seungri.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

No GD TOP for RM? YG please stop this shit already and let them come on shows you twat.

I guess it's the same for me, general pop songs don't interest me as much anymore esp with the crazy Euro pop obsession everyone has these days. For me I guess it's Indie stuff English/Korean/any country>>>>>Kpop>>>>>>Current Pop music. I think it helps that I can't understand the lyrics

Good luck Hust. I thought you guys had exams in Nov?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2011)

good luck Hust!

Bilasa to comeback in September as well.



i ship infinite/secret tbh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys , went better than expected . Eno they still stuff us down with presentations and class tests  , supposed to finish this year but I cbf 

/rant

I wish YG family would appear on more variety shows aswell . Bingu TOP is the best TOP 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdNpiO6sI7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 31, 2011)

Who's that? 

Anyway, U-Kiss is having their comeback scheduled for September 8th. I honestly think they should postpone their comeback since major idol groups are coming back to Korea for their comeback in September/October as well.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Seobb

 , they pay so much attention to facial features


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Seobb
> 
> , they pay so much attention to facial features



Thanks.

And pretty much true. I never heard of the term "doe eyes" before until this article came up. Based on what I read, "doe eyes" means innocent eyes right? If so, thennnnnnn, I BELIEVE IU HAS DOE EYES.!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

ahh <3


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2011)

That looks sexy, I want it.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 31, 2011)

> SM Entertainment has officially confirmed that they will be taking their ‘SM Town Live World Tour‘ to NYC this October!
> 
> On October 23rd, SM Entertainment artists will be heading over to the Madison Square Garden in Manhattan, New York to perform for a 15,000 member audience!  The Madison Square Garden in particular is regarded as a ‘dream stage’ by singers, as only the best worldwide stars like Michael Jackson, Beyonce, Lady Gaga, Taylor Swift and the likes have performed on it.
> 
> ...


october 23rd 

cool, square garden huh?


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Thanks guys , went better than expected . Eno they still stuff us down with presentations and class tests  , supposed to finish this year but I cbf
> 
> /rant
> 
> ...



That episode was hilarious


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

yah concert on my birthday...sing for me SNSD..mah Jess~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't shoot me but I really don't like him having read a lot of similar articles like this on him


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jeg7ABMexQA[/YOUTUBE]
this was awesome


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

I really can't stand Leeteuk as he's my least favourite member in Suju, he makes unnecessary comments all the time

And people have the nerves to call him the best ever leader in K-pop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I really can't stand Leeteuk as he's my least favourite member in Suju, he makes unnecessary comments all the time
> 
> And people have the nerves to call him the best ever leader in K-pop



Leeteuk is an overrated leader tbh =/ and yeah he's my least favorite as well, I was smh @ him when he made that comment about Suzy getting fat.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 31, 2011)

Rofl, the 8-Bit T-ara was mean, poor Boram


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

my fav in Suju is Kyu xD...and Leeteuk si~...he just funny..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

I love how in the 8 bit you can't tell apart all members of Rainbow like in A 

omg Boram 

OMG GIANT SULLI


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I love how in the 8 bit you can't tell apart all members of Rainbow like in A
> 
> omg Boram
> 
> OMG GIANT SULLI



I was dying when I saw the giant Sulli 


*Spoiler*: __ 



InJun0309 땀흘리니까 개운하다~~~^^*!!!후후
about 17 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 雨は 少し ふってたけど 大丈夫でした~~~~~^^*!
about 17 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 비가그처서 야구하고왔어요~~!!어두워서 잘안보였어도 완전 재미있다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
about 17 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 からむと きゃちぼーるしに 行ってきました！！ やっぱり 野球は楽しいだな~~~~~~~
about 17 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 다같이 야구보러가고싶어요~~~~~~!!!
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 みんなで 野球できると 良いな~~~~~~~!!!! ぼくが ぼーるを なげたら みなさんが うつ~~~^^*!
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 갑자기 야구가 하고싶다.....근데 비온다....쩝쩝
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 ぼく 野球が 大好きです！！！！！！ とくに なげるのが 好き~~~~~~~~
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 오늘은비와서 운동도 못하겠다......
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 野球 やりたかったのに.....雨が ふって できなくなった...
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 갑자기 비오니까 이상하다...!!!비싫어!!!
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 雨 すごいですね.....いきなり ふってきて... 雨 大嫌い！！！！！！！！！
about 19 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 치킨흡힙했당....행복했다...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
about 20 hours ago
Ic_reply
Leeinjun
InJun0309 ちきん いっぱい 食べました~^^ しあわせだな~~~~~~~!!!!!! 




STOP SPAMING MY TWITTER 
as much as I love Injun I'm unfollowing him.



Oh my god, just


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Why is a dog chasing Big Bang? 

Someone's stalking 2ne1 

Giant Sulli  

I really like the Snsd one


----------



## JJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Again? Something just seems fishy. B2ST having this problem before their recording in Japan came out and now CNBlue? CNBlue's Japanese album comes out tomorrow and they were supposed to do a video (!?%$?&%^#). I know it's not the same company, but it's just weird when CNBlue had just done some concerts in Japan very recently.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

omg why did it hit Jia? 

I love how rainbow were identical xD


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol he fried Jia and lol at Giant Sulli and tiny Boram

And since when is Yuri that tanned?

I just got the last one, it was Homin crushing JyJ XD

As for the Teuk thing, I'm not a fan of him at all but being a leader is tough in Kpop esp seeing someone just fly in to a group when you've waited years. However taking out your frustrations on a young kid is childish and lame.

This isn't the first time CNB have the immigration office up their ass. They're being dicks that's clear but if the companies have the right paperwork it should be no issue and since CNB were in Japan just a week ago I think they'll be fine, probably just an anal officer going over the top. But it's a wake up call to agencies to do their damn homework and sort it out all out beforehand. Anyway CNB signed on to Warner in Japan, I hope they can make it.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

New singles:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9w1xzXVww&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
Jonghyun's Japanese is flawless as usual.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOlX2MtZiMo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Also if you guys want tickets for SM Town NYC then be quick about it. The tickets will go fast, most likely bulk bought by Soshified and flog them off at higher prices. Also the concert is on a Sunday (lol wut).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

only 3 new songs from the album/single/I have no idea what they released?

but I'm loving it.

having the urge to review First Step, probably gonna go ahead and do it during the weekend


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

> only 3 new songs from the album/single/I have no idea what they released?



They released an album with all the singles from before, plus three new ones.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

@ Khun coming it 2nd. Pretty boy powers at work.

hoping for a dl link for those songs, they sound amazing. I love how the boys do so much composition and I am glad for more Jonghyun songs. Also loving this one:


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Lool isn't the supposed to be about idols with allround capabilities? 

Only legit ones are G-d , Junsu and probably Jay Park . Taeyang deserves to be in there somewhere too .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

> am hoping the next Korean or Japanese release will let Minhyuk's vocals be featured, he's got a really sweet voice. And maybe Jungshin's rapping, he's pretty decent at it and I'm a bit sick of Yonghwa's rapping (meh on his singing tho)



I like Minhyuk's voice too, nice pleasant quality to it. I do love the Yong's voice but having him sing so many solos is wasting the talent of the others in the group.



> 2PM’s Taecyeon for hottest body, and Super Junior’s Choi Si Won for being the most handsome.



I assume they asked fangirls

That does not make the ultimate idol>_>


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Never heard Minhyuk sing , link please


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br2qKdl0iWk[/YOUTUBE]

Just realised poll lacks girls. Taeng, Bom, BoA, Hyorin etc give those guys a run for their money.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow I like it better than Yong's , no kidding 

He sounds similar to someone from Suju , can't put my finger on it 

Maybe not Suju but incredibly similar to someone , it's bugging me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Wow I like it better than Yong's , no kidding
> 
> He sounds similar to someone from Suju , can't put my finger on it



Ryeowook or Sungmin? The rest don't really sound similar to him imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

He sounds like a mix of Sungmin and Wookie.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Yehhhh I was thinking Sungmin and Kyu [some parts]

Now that I think about it Sungmin + Ryo makes more sense 

So 2ne1 are gona be promoting IATB in Japan? God no 

Should have went with Hate you or Lonely


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

How can you not love the Japanese version?



> It's 2 in the morning
> our body's getting freaky
> This beats bumping loud
> But this boys keeps talking
> ...



This is why I fear for Kpop trying to break the US


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

idk why that one was such a trainwreck 

considering their other English lyrics have no problem at all


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Lool I only listened to the Japanese version once and no thanks 

Are they trying to turn CL into a Korean Nicki Minaj or something? and they should keep the hell away from Will.I.am , BEP produce more noise pollution than songs .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't get why BEP are digressing from their original RnB sound in to loud noises and random lyrics. Their last album was a mess.



> considering their other English lyrics have no problem at all



I love 2NE1 but whoever writes their English lyrics needs a smack, they're cringe worthy:

Can't Nobody:



> Balmain to KTZ
> Many style from A to Z
> Jeremy Scott Givenchy
> Bitch You ain’t got shit on me
> ...



Please hire someone decent YG.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2011)

oh god those lyricis are nothing but pure gold


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

oh damn  I didn't hear Can't Nobody yet. The English in their Korean tracks are fine tho


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Why hello thar Para. 

Their English is fine usually but YG can't write full English songs without coming off as incredibly moronic or completely simplistic.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Rated by vocal professionals 

Best singing groups



Brown eyed girls , Tvxq and Shinee filled up the rest of the spots

Best vocalists in idol groups



Changmin and Jonghyun followed

Worst singing groups lol



Worst singers in idol groups



Uee , Nana and Chansung are the rest


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

That was pretty old but I disagree with some of the list.

BEG should be above BB and tying with Shinee is ridic.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

> BEG should be above BB and tying with Shinee is ridic.



Esp since 3 of them can't bloody sing. Where are 4men and Brown Eyed Soul etc?



> Jonghyun followed



Onew is better

Worst one I saw coming a mile off

But it should be worst one from "popular" idol groups, poor AS aswellXD

Sorry to whoever did this poll but Chansung is worse than them all, even Sohee. Atleast Sohee sounds kinda okay in recording, he still sounds like a dying animal.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2011)

2PM not being on the worst list makes everything wrong 

T-ara placed 3rd for worst after AS =/


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Actually come to think of it why are 2PM not on the list? Other than Junsu noone can sing, yes they can project their voices but they all sound terrible.

Poor Tara, they sing decently, just don't get attention for their singing. Soyeon is seriously underrated.


----------



## JJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> New singles:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9w1xzXVww&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> Jonghyun's Japanese is flawless as usual.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOlX2MtZiMo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]





Rain's Angel said:


> @ Khun coming it 2nd. Pretty boy powers at work.
> 
> hoping for a dl link for those songs, they sound amazing. I love how the boys do so much composition and I am glad for more Jonghyun songs. Also loving this one:


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

I like Yonghwa's rapping


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm actually surprised T-ara would even rank in worst.

Soyeon of course is beast, and Eunjung and Hyomin are nothing less than amazing.

Then Jiyeon is average, and Rambo and Qri are okay.  And theres no real way to judge Hwayoung since she hasn't even had a chance to sing. 

Just cause they're pretty horrible live doesn't make them bad at all.  It just means stand the fuck still. >_>

Even Kara at least evens out as average.

2pm you have Junsu who is above average, then Junho/Wooyoung as average, then Khun and Chansung who sound like they're in eternal puberty. ._.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

Soo is okay....


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 31, 2011)

Can be anyone =/, not convincing if its not showing her face


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

if u look closely...i think thats Soo' hand...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

You're right Ichi that thumb looks alot like Sooyoungs.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 31, 2011)

I think we can just tell by the nail that its clearly sooyoung, my bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

1st pic approved~~


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]n3dF0Y7deb0[/YOUTUBE]
/can't breathe


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

That's not UKiss, wheres all the homoerotic dance moves?


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS5Y7Aq4BFA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

i like how he squats there and lets Yoona fall repeatedly


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 31, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> That's not UKiss, wheres all the homoerotic dance moves?




They're being suppressed until the next MV they do


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

*Surfing tumblr and find "dirty kpop secrets"*




*Spoiler*: __ 


















I feel like I need to clean myself or something, I'm scared someone hold me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

brb, barfing.

also this reminds me, i found something totally disturbing earlier that i can't link here.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

^^PM me. Unless it's really freaky.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

sent it.  i hope you aren't as scarred as me


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Was is this Cara?

Omg no what is that Suzy? G Dragon what is this?


There goes my innocence. I will miss you


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD THE MARRIED MONDAY COUPLE 

if you don't see it, look at the kids

and omg yes my innocence is gone now too.  i can't believe they put suzy on one ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

How the hell did you even come across that tumblr?

That person has made Kook way too cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

earlier i was bored at school and i found out reddit had a kpop sub section haha

since it allows nsfw links i found that xD


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 31, 2011)

Now I'm curious Nudeshroom


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 31, 2011)

Ji Suk Jin is such a perv


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 31, 2011)

lolololololol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

wtf is that from?   I'm assuming a joke sub 

also watching RM 57 now cuz of that tumblr.

aw SeKyung and Kwangsoo are close, i'm glad theres someone he knows well for once XD


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 31, 2011)

it's a joke sub  the real interview is this one


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2011)

haha i'll check that out XD

also omg shin se kyung is adorable.  i don't say that about too many 

edit: also i just realized how quick they produce these episodes.

Jihyo's B-day: August 15th

Episode 57 was filmed on her birthday (btw she's 30 now)

Meaning this episode aired the 21st.  

watching these on kshow pretty much means we're almost as current with them as Korea is. xD

though then again many of these are two parts meaning that leaves 5 days to edit the first episode and 12 days to edit the second so hmm

either way the staff is amazing.  i'm guessing the show is really popular in korea if it can keep up this schedule and still provide so many varied locations and tasks




edit: omfg this tae hyun guy eating the titan

I like how in tune pink team is and they all got up like shit just got real   


Shin Se Kyung for extended guest.

Do it, RM staff. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol awesome episode 

Sekyung was so cute indeed and Taehyun matches so well with the Running man cast 

Just noticed something from someones Omona ava . Hyosung kind of looks like Woohyun here


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Siwon is so attractive he only pimps out girls that look like him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhvCRDssfSE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Looks like CCM spent all that left over change in their penny jar on this.

Wait it has a random story and that guy from WGM is in it. Lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

2nd STEP teaser..gonna be a colorful MV xD 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1klLYsHweyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> 2nd STEP teaser..gonna be a colorful MV xD
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1klLYsHweyM[/YOUTUBE]



It certainly does, hopefully the song is good.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 1, 2011)

T-ara looks so hot. omg. 

but are they cats or rabbits?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Kyu and G.O confirmed to be leaving too

Top in NY?
Wut?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

His hair looks normal again , I thought it was for G-d Top promos


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what it was for


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol I think G-d and Top lost a bet or something

Anyways Dalmatian coming back soon , they'll deliver


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty Fany Tiffany, but her eyes! @________@



THESE WOMEN NEED SLEEP!


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

They won't get it for a while.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Heechul looks ten times better with the "army" hair cut.

Seriously.

SMTOWN in Tokyo will be aired on their facebook page if you guys wanna see it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

lol SNSD...they mostly lack of sleep everyday...idk about mah Jess though lolol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

the SNSD airport pic..idk but Tae seems not too happy......?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> the SNSD airport pic..idk but Tae seems not too happy......?



Actually, they don't look unhappy in this picture I found on Tumblr. Except maybe Jessica.. lol





Se7en said:


> SMTOWN in Tokyo will be aired on their facebook page if you guys wanna see it.



Thanks for the info! I will surely watch it when I'm free from homework & studying.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

lol Jessica..those eyes..she is spacing out for a bit there...


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Big Bang 24/7 For a whole month?
Do want :33



> It's been confirmed through the Circle's Facebook that TOP will indeed be at the Circle NYC club partying this Friday and Saturday!



Fuck.
I'm not 21 yet.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 1, 2011)

Why are people to expected to look happy after being on a plane? Once you're older than 12 and have gone on more than 3 flights, there's really no reason to be all smiles. Especially when you're probably tired as fuck


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Cael Go party with Top for me 


Please


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol America and it's 21 law


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

damn it...u know last time SMtown hosted the after party in LA..only 21 or older allowed as well...if not I coulda take pic with SNSD >.<


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

How much were the tickets to the after party? would have been hella expensive


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol America and it's 21 law



This and the electoral college. The government is just laughing in American's fucking faces.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

not as expensive as the concert ticket though 
Ticket prices were $55 for general admission and $95 for VIP 
...i wish i was older...lol i was like 18 back then..i can just went in to see Seob and Krystal for a bit...they are under 21 too lolol xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> not as expensive as the concert ticket though
> Ticket prices were $55 for general admission and $95 for VIP
> ...i wish i was older...lol i was like 18 back then..i can just went in to see Seob and Krystal for a bit...they are under 21 too lolol xD



That's pretty cheap considering you could take pictures with them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2011)

FYEAH INFINITE WON MCD!!!!!

Proud and crying tears of joy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

They're all crying;_;

Really happy for them, damn they've worked so much for this aswell.

Also the Kara teaser looks so fucking epic I can't even, replaying for the next two days.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

FUCK YES!!!!


Hope they can move to a better dome now 

Haha L was the only one smiling , like a boss


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

I doubt they'll get a new dorm until they win MB, they need to clean their old dorm first. That kitchen was just

L is probably trying to keep his image as the cool guy. Inside that poker face there's an ocean, probably...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it's confirmed they're moving into a new dorm tho, cause they placed top 3 on Music Bank before (which was higher than their president's expectations)

idk that's what I read from tweets by Inspirits


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

Eh they were promised that if they win #1 on any music show they'd get a new dorm and the damn company better keep their promise.

Haha yeh their kitchen is just  especially in comparison to Shinee's dorm , it beats some girl groups even 

Flawless goddess is flawless

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u2vPKgymTA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (Sep 1, 2011)

And yet MBLAQ can't get a damn win with their best song (Mona Lisa) and they're not promoting it any more. Glad for Infinite, but just think the song is a bit overrated. I was trying to think of what that song reminded me of and it sounds a lot like a Backstreet Boys song. I can't place it. 




Oh Mir, what is your obsession with kissing Seungho?

And I'm really happy that CNBlue got a contract with a big Japanese label.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2011)

MBLAQ aren't faring well digitally compared to Infinite though (at least this round of promos), which is why they didn't manage to clinch a win over stronger digital sales (Miss A/2ne1). Their album sales aren't as strong as SuJu to guarantee a confirmed win too.


----------



## JJ (Sep 1, 2011)

I knew about the digital sales and the timing with SJ coming out didn't help either. Then again, all these charts are ridiculous. One group can do well on one chart and do poorly on another. Maybe they'll get it together one of these days.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Who were Mblaq up against? I feel bad for them too but Infinite are like my top male idol group bias post 2010 (after CNB) so yeah. Take that win Infinite

Digital sales are from the main charts (Cyworld, Melon etc). Not sure if Gaon counts because OC were top for a while and won nothing. Honestly though the charts don't vary too much, if a song is popular then it's popular on all charts somewhat.


----------



## JJ (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it was at first T-ara, Miss A, and then SJ later. 2NE1 on the rest.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the unluckiest bunch 

They are certainly improving with each song so they'll get there soon


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol


It's suppose to say mr dimple 

Otherwise it's correct 


JediJaina said:


> And yet MBLAQ can't get a damn win with their best song (Mona Lisa) and they're not promoting it any more. Glad for Infinite, but just think the song is a bit overrated. I was trying to think of what that song reminded me of and it sounds a lot like a Backstreet Boys song. I can't place it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They got signed under the same label as FTI right?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

> especially in comparison to Shinee's dorm , it beats some girl groups even



I've not seen Shinee's dorm, where did you see it Hust? Out of the dorms I've seen SNSD still have the best dorm. From the rookies Dalmatian probably is the luckiest Dorm wise, they have a bloody house.

Saw Shinee's dorm, abit small but very clean.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

They showed it on SGB ages ago lol , yeh it's too friking neat 

2ne1 and A-pink have really nice ones too . Worst ones I have seen are Infinite and Secret 's basement


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Secret's moved out of that foil covered rats nest didn't they? Didn't like Mblaq's either, abit cramped and dark but I assume they moved out of that ages ago, I remember seeing it in Kara's bakery.

Huh a Pink got a nice ass dorm for being rookies, lucky them.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2011)

Eh Kara's was so tiny aswell , I remember they didn't even have enough chairs so one had to stand up and eat breakfast . I hope they moved out of that shit house dorm .

Secret's was just scary , it was a friking basement with windows covered by foil lol . I don't think i've ever seen BB's actual dorm but it should be pretty grand since 2ne1's one is awesome. 

Yeh A-pink's one is really new and nice..and better than 4minutes


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 1, 2011)

Infinite 

Words cannot describe 

...though what was up with that weird robot that the camera kept pointing towards when they were announcing the winners?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

> Eh Kara's was so tiny aswell , I remember they didn't even have enough chairs so one had to stand up and eat breakfast . I hope they moved out of that shit house dorm .



Kara's new dorm was pretty nice but since the DSP issue they're all living at home or alone. 



> I don't think i've ever seen BB's actual dorm but it should be pretty grand since 2ne1's one is awesome.



The old dorm was nice (remember it from Intimate Note) but I think they all live in their own houses now. GD lives with his mom (I think), TOP has a big ass mansion. The rest live in dorms, maybe YG apartments like the one 2NE1 has. Tho the BB fans here should know about that more than me.



> Yeh A-pink's one is really new and nice..and better than 4minutes



4Minute had an okay dorm but yeah A Pink's looks better


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

just got home from school olol

and Infinite won?...awesome...Be Mine~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

Seohyun.  

Can't wait for the concert.


----------



## JJ (Sep 1, 2011)

> They got signed under the same label as FTI right?



Yep, I guess it shouldn't be surprising since they're under the same company anyway. 

MBLAQ is about to move out of that cramped dorm sometime soon and into a bigger place. They showed their dorm on their season of Idol Army as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Eh I guess Korea has different tastes because Khun looks like a giant baby to me. Both are good looking but best? Idk in Tara alone Hyomin and Eunjung are better looking than Jiyeon but Jiyeon has the Kim Tae Hee face that Korea loves. I'd have to say Vic should be in that list. And surprised Hara or Dara aren't on the list since they're the girls every girl wants to look like.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2011)

oh mblaq did win before:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Dongwoo looks like Franky from One Piece

As expected the CNB Visa issue is thanks to lazy management. Apparently you only need a Working Visa in Japan if you're going to earn money, but FNC thought since the group is only going to film a MV and have a Press Conference they don't need one, the Immigration Office had other ideas.


----------



## JJ (Sep 1, 2011)

CNBlue has the same management team as FT Island. They should have been experienced with the visa issue by now. Both bands actually started doing their gigs in Japan. So I still think it's fishy. 

Yeah I knew MBLAQ had won before, but I felt that ML was their best track and deserved a win. As much as I love the new song, I don't feel it has a chance.  It had plenty of Seungho which made me very happy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 1, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


>



I don't recognize her. Who's that?!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2011)

that should be Seungyeon from Kara


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Wooooaaahhhh I'm in love with Judaa-as Judaa-as


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL I thought you weren't a fan of Lady Gaga Enno


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

I still think she's overrated (mainly her fans are really obnoxious) and her videos are ridiculous but the woman sure knows how to make a catchy tune


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 2, 2011)

I love the Judas song. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

I liked her last album better, so Happy I could Die was like my jam. Only really like Edge of Glory and Judas from the new album.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 2, 2011)

I liked Monster from that album.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

The album was pretty good, probably because it was more of an EP than a full album. But I loved Alejandro the most, the MV on the other hand, wth was with that gun bra


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2011)

hara teaser:


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2011)

I find this to be pretty awesome. First Will.I.Am, and now Ludacris.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Luda is awesome


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I think he's a real talented and cool guy. Seems he'd be interested in working with someone like Teddy, which could potentially be very big.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Not relevant but this song > Judas 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS76eS34Y0c&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

Hwanhee sure knows how to pick good looking people


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone tell me all the new non Suju/2NE1 music videos that I should watch 

I hate searching youtube, too much junk uploaded. I needs a list.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2011)

Cael said:


> Someone tell me all the new non Suju/2NE1 music videos that I should watch
> 
> I hate searching youtube, too much junk uploaded. I needs a list.



U-KISS - Neverland
ZEA - WHY?
Davichi - Dont Say GoodBye
G.NA - Top Girl
Big Bang - The North Face

that r all i can think of for now lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2011)

Se7en said:


> S.M. The Ballad
> KARA
> CNBLUE
> D.GNA
> ...


 no SNSD? sad* jk


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> U-KISS - Neverland
> ZEA - WHY?
> Davichi - Dont Say GoodBye
> G.NA - Top Girl
> ...



Did Secret have one too? And is Big bang's about the North Face jackets? If so, then,


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Cael said:


> Did Secret have one too? And is Big bang's about the North Face jackets? If so, then,



Secret's last MV was in June but still, check out Starlight Moonlight, the MV is really cute.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh, miss-A is who I meant then.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> no SNSD? sad* jk


Well I figured he would have seen the MVs for GG 


Cael said:


> Did Secret have one too? And is Big bang's about the North Face jackets? If so, then,



It's a cf, not MV.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2011)

officially my favorite orchestra version of a k-pop song, I didn't really like Fiction's Orchestra Ver, this one is more epic.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2011)

lol ya its just a CF xD
and if u havent

Nine Muses - Figaro
Koyote - Good Good Time ( lolol )
TeenTop - No More Perfume On You 
Dal Shabet - Bling Bling 
SISTAR - So Cool


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2011)

oh nice...well its Music Bank..hard to win against SuJu...


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

looks so badass every time.

I think I'll watch the Infinite shows over the weekend.  we get 3 days off cause of labor day.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2011)

yongguk is such a cutie <3


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

Awwww the ending of episode 9 of protect the boss is adorable 


[YOUTUBE]U0e_M0olTN8[/YOUTUBE]
I want regular version :33
The teaser sounds good.


[YOUTUBE]jZdld4q7F44[/YOUTUBE]
Why have I never listened to this song until now? 
I must have forgotten bout it when I listened to all those shinee songs the other week


----------



## Migooki (Sep 2, 2011)

So where's the kpop gif thread? :3


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

the what   ?


----------



## Spica (Sep 2, 2011)

So I'm been looking at the English covers SNSD do in their performances. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfBZ7Whr9yQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Tiffany is really suited to the sexier songs.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaSvmj0lhHE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Perfect for Jess.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hewnCflCN1M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I kinda wonder if they know the hidden messages in If You Seek Amy and Barbie Girl 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s8oHVj7eXc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

Spica said:


> So I'm been looking at the English covers SNSD do in their performances.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfBZ7Whr9yQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


1. what's the name of the second's one?
and she sings it pretty well.

2. sunny sure can pop :ho


----------



## Spica (Sep 2, 2011)

^ Womanizer by Britney Spears?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

> Someone tell me all the new non Suju/2NE1 music videos that I should watch



Depends on how new you mean? You've seen Mblaq/Tara/Miss A/Bang Yong Gook etc haven't you?

Nine Muses:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCkfeMc-7IY[/YOUTUBE]

After School Red:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxxUZF6wLXg[/YOUTUBE]

TeenTop:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT4LzAWcmds[/YOUTUBE]

Sistar (Best Kpop song of the last decade):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj3q0ZChgFE[/YOUTUBE]

Seo In Gook:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lttNrRFGvRY[/YOUTUBE]

Chocolat:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHC8jXqB42c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Can't believe two of them 96ers>_>

Moonshiners:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ3LSf1VFAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uive4DMqAdc[/YOUTUBE]
That was pretty horrific, poor weird looking Elephant man;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

Migooki said:


> So where's the kpop gif thread? :3



this thread is basically all in one lol

that or you go into the various kpop fcs


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't know we could post gifs in here 

I would've started making more.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

As long as it has some vague relations with Kpop you can basically post anything here.

Infact here we go time for a spam:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah.  In the end as long as it contributes it's fine. 

and Enno; i think they're 97ers. THE HORROR.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

Hells yeah.  Beat dem menz.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh        my


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

97ers


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2011)

just wait tilll i see Jessica - Almost...studio ver...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

*Into the Night Sky - After School RED*

[YOUTUBE]GxE8A8_aW9E[/YOUTUBE]

*Dance* - 8.5/10

There's not much dancing in this music video, but you do see them dancing to the hook.  

I like it because it's simple, and I'm still a strong believer that simple is the way to go for Kpop.  Most of the charm in Kpop is being able to dance and sing along with the performers, and this is a great one to do it to.  It's a great mix of sexy and fun, as it shows off the girls while still being fun.

(Also yeah, I cheated and watched a live to see the rest)

*Concept* - 8/10

I so wish this were the standard for generic music videos.  It's not exactly special, but I can say that I really enjoyed it. It's expected for idols to consistently release music videos at high levels of competition, so things become generic and redundant quite a bit, or they use such ridiculous combinations of ideas that the videos come out being more confusing than entertaining.  

It's not unusual for larger groups to have difficulty creating concepts for music videos, which is why it was great for After School to split into two for these sub groups.  Less is more, the sexiness that these four emit as a group is probably much higher than trying to fit all eight together and force the idea onto us.  It doesn't go over the top, and it doesn't make one feel uncomfortable when watching.  It also helps that they don't have cringe-worthy acting (it still blows my mind that i-have-no-expression-ever-on-stage UEE is the sweetest thing ever and can act.)  

The idea is pretty simple, three of them are going to see UEE to have some good old-fashioned fun.  I say old-fashioned because it's not like these NEWFANGLED styles of fun where people have to go to clubs, get drunk, etc.  I'm happy that the staff decided that they'd have a nice little bonfire.

This whole pow wow type party also matches well with the song, as the lyrics are about (i'm assuming a girl) forgetting someone you once loved.  Normally this type of thing is visualized by someone going to drink the pain away, but I like the positive angle they put on this.  I don't want to read too much into it, but they symbolized it more as a new beginning as they partied well into the night, not becoming more down about the end of a prior chapter.  

Random note:  I love Nana's headdress.  Reminds me of a Pow Wow I went to in the third grade and we got our faces painted and had feathers and spears to all play with.  

I still don't see what's wrong with this stuff.  I don't think I ever will until the day one of them one of them does black face and eats watermelon on live television (ohshi-)

*Transition* - 9.5/10

I love that it's actually got a timeline.  

Drive the fuck there, party at fucking day, party at sundown, then party all through the freaking night.  Sad while going there, meet your friend, party the pain away.

I'm only disturbed by the fact that Nana decides to hose everyone down but then suddenly she's in the rain herself.

*Camera Work* - 7/10

I love the color, the background is gorgeous, but i'm not too sure about all the angles.  I think some of the staging could have been done a bit better.  

Random: I love the guy who is dancing and they show his stomach.  NO ABS IN MY KPOP? I APPROVE!

*Overall - 8.25/10*

Man that felt like a long one.  I must have been bored.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

Also, if I was a straight woman, I'd go gay for Nana in that MV.

If I was a gay man, I'd go straight for Nana in that MV.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Never going clubbing again 

Nana is hot but I never found her interesting


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

I must have deleted part of it

i mostly was trying to compare it to most music videos now where they're usually at a bar or club.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

As much as I love them , regardless of their solid fanbase in Japan and however long they can ride on BB as their sunbaes , they really need to change up their style for Japan and work with a friking new composer .

The English lyrics are friking shithouse and not giving justice to their talent at all

Also good review Cara but you're generous with your ratings 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvr8VytoXA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Cara I completely agree about AS Red MV. It probably shows how fatigued we're getting with studio MV's with their over produced dance routines and plastic backdrops. It's fun to see a mainstream Idol group make a fun MV without all that. The setting is nice, the styling looks sexy, natural and they don't all look like clones of each other. I loved the dance too, it's sort of quirky and cute. It's probably the most "westernised" MV I've seen, you could imagine Kedollarha making an MV like this, maybe alittle more trashy though.

Thing with 2NE1's debut is simple, they need to have a more simple sound for debut. I am Best is great but it's too much for a debut song esp in Japan where this really isn't mainstream, they really would have been better off with IDC sort of sound. Their styling is probably the most interesting thing to Japan imo. Anyway I liked the perf minus those horrible Eng verses.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeh debuting with IATB is a bit much , should have went with one of their best songs .

I personally don't think Japan will like their music very much but "I don't care" would probably do well there as you said.

Minzy and Cl are pretty fluent in Japanese so I don't know why half of the song is in English


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

I am a bit generous

and haha i can imagine kesha doing something like it, but I'd still probably like the AS song better.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

YG doesn't seem very interested in Japan. There is a market for 2NE1 don't worry about that, their style plus music would get alot of fans but YG is all over the place with promotions. Obviously they won't be as big as SNSD or Kara because they don't have the mainstream Japan sound but they can still do well. Seems like YG is obsessed with breaking the US so they'll concentrate on that more.

CL is fluent in Japanese, her singing in English makes zero sense.

You like the song Cara, nothing wrong with being generous to a song that works. Look at it in comparison to the other AS song that's a trainwreck. Wonderboy is a joke, it's like some song IU would shit out in her toilet as leftovers.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> YG doesn't seem very interested in Japan. There is a market for 2NE1 don't worry about that, their style plus music would get alot of fans but YG is all over the place with promotions. Obviously they won't be as big as SNSD or Kara because they don't have the mainstream Japan sound but they can still do well. Seems like YG is obsessed with breaking the US so they'll concentrate on that more.
> 
> CL is fluent in Japanese, her singing in English makes zero sense.



Pretty much , he's in Japan for the sake of it . Kinda annoying how BB debuted in Japan years ago and G-d is the most popular member there yet he can barely put a sentence together in Japanese.

I'm quite surprised they're pretty damn popular tbh then again it's BB and everything they touch turns into gold.

2ne1 will do well in US aslong as they find a good composer , no Teddy please  

Cara : Aslong as you like the song


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

I just remembered Bekah left, her rapping would have made AS Red perfect

BB has it's fans but now it's mostly fangirls though, but they do have alot of respect from fellow musicians. They don't promote properly tbh.

2NE1's US chance of success is hard to predict, they can do well but they need to be ahead of the curve and change up their sound alittle like they did with their 2nd mini, if they go with autotune it will be a shortlived career.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

She looks thinner , maybe just the clothing


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Btw I'm turning in to a Fei fanboy, she's so gorgeous


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Vip's are loyal 



Ennoea said:


> Btw I'm turning in to a Fei fanboy, she's so gorgeous



 She's stunning , she makes my jaw drop everytime I watch a Miss A perf

Me and my Chinese girls in Korea lol


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

getting gangbanged all day is very taxing on the body so that explains the weight-loss 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i think it's the clothing yeah


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

To be honest BB needs to go back to korea when they start to perform again.
Beautiful hangover is the only japanese song by them that I think is good.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Dem Chinese girls be spreading their legs and doing those acrobatics like noones business (and by that I mean damn these girls are classy gymnasts)

BB need another Haru Haru or something, but with Daesung's issue somewhat over with I imagine they'll be back stronger than before.

Anyway how long has it been since IU name dropped some new guy penis she's interested in? Feels like ages ago


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

They really need more Chinese girls in Korea , flawless beings 

They really need a full album , fuck the mini's . Iu fared better than BB digitally this year yeh?


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

IU doesn't do that anymore 














Because she's already fucked every Korean man she wanted to fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

It's been IU's year, but I'm not sure she beat them by too big a margin because Good Day was released in Dec. BB decided to comeback at a time when there was still a transition, electro was going out and so people were waiting for a new sound but BB came back with a tired sound. Imo if their mini had the same amount of effort and different styles that 2NE1's mini had in it it would have destroyed all charts completely. Hopefully the full album will be better. But hey their solo stuff was great.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Alien said:


> IU doesn't do that anymore
> 
> Because she's already fucked every Korean man she wanted to fuck



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUQhObrz-cI[/YOUTUBE]

Eno: Thought so , bit rusty after their long hiatus and too much of individual stuff but next comeback[solo's/duo's and group] should be great . Don't know why Elf's are worried about others for the Daesang award when Iu is their biggest threat yet .


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

Die


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol at IU. These guy chose you:

Wooyoung

Eunhyuk

Taeyang:



Dem Hoes never change. She clearly wants some brown sugar.



> Don't know why Elf's are worried about others for the Daesang award when Iu is their biggest threat yet .



Digitally they have no chance whatsoever, SNSD or IU will clean that shit up. Physically good luck because VIP's might not bulk buy but Cassies have been bulk buying since January and I doubt they'll be giving up anytime soon.


----------



## Alien (Sep 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol at IU. These guy chose you:
> 
> Wooyoung
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol at IU. These guy chose you:
> 
> Wooyoung
> 
> ...



Lol such a cute fangirl

But BB can't win the Daesang anyway since it's only for full albums i'm sure. They might have a chance for the digital award but then again the awards show has the "if you don't rock up then you don't win anything" policy and BB barely ever attend award shows , don't think they really care anymore .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

YG takes it personally, like I remember GD not attending it even though he won a Bonsang for Heartbreaker. Digitally they should win something, but YG will snub it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder what goes through Yg's head 

I think 2ne1 might win the digital award , all their songs reached #1 , 3 perfect all kills etc ..pretty impressive feat

Unless Snsd comes back with a flawless album


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Digital awards are weird, SNSD won it even though 2AM beat everyone last year. But as long as you attend you should get something, like last year every popular group won something or another.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

Fei is super gorgeous.  She however does not ping on the radar so I'm a bit more drawn to Jia... who at least emits a bit of a ping.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Fei is underrated, she'd register more on people's radar if JYP gave her more main vocal parts (which is her position).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

I think Cara means some other kind of radar

But yeah she does have a lovely tone, infact she add some variety to Miss A songs. Don't know why she sounds like Dara to me tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2011)

All this Miss A talk is going to make me put Love Alone on repeat


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Why are people on Omona being douches to Inspirits for enjoying their first win?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 2, 2011)

Why 10AM?

They're gonna be sold out by the time I get home 

What the hell 

Here the page:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

get GA1 or GA2 xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

lolol Tae...


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 3, 2011)

FTI is in canada now~


I wanted to go.

gonna watch the live stream later and be jelly


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

i just died*


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Ichisica spam 


Is there any hairstyle she can't rock? lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

lolol love Yuri
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIUuLZwQ7zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

> Is there any hairstyle she can't rock? lol



Maybe this:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Maybe this:



That hairstyle is such trash lowtier for her to rock , this is how you do it


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

I must say that I don't really like that hairstyle either.  :/


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 3, 2011)

For the first time, I've tried listening to Mr. Simple and it was unsuccessful. D:

I noticed the beat for the song was very monotonous and it didn't have much variation in the beat except for the chorus.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

well Mr Simple is not really that good compare to ther other title tracks..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

old pic. but ok seriously...i can die now...jk


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr. Simple grew on me, but it is certainly a clusterfuck mashup of sound. It's so all over the place. I thought Opera was better.





Hustler said:


> Ichisica spam
> 
> 
> Is there any hairstyle she can't rock? lol
> ...



Something without bangs? lol (She is quite beautiful though, probably in my top 10)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Cael said:


> Mr. Simple grew on me, but it is certainly a clusterfuck mashup of sound. It's so all over the place. I thought Opera was better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol fuck foreheads , bangs are my fetish . Any K-pop girl with bangs = instant place in my heart 

Still cute


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

is that like Mr cosplay? lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure actually but perhaps


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

some HQ pic to share ^^

*Spoiler*: __ 










This Sulli one is huge lol


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 3, 2011)

So, does anyone else have neverland on repeat?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

um Neverland...got a decent beat... <3 like it


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the beat too but, I just listen for the "tell the DJ, turn it up, up, up" part


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

I read an antiblog, for lulz, that used math to show how no one cares about 4Minute. Here it is:



> Hyunah's Bubble Pop has 13.44 million views on Youtube.
> 
> Divided by the 62 Days it has been out that is about 0.21 million average daily viewing power.
> 
> ...



If ya don't take it seriously, it's a good chuckle. I don't like 4Minute, and I really don't see the appeal of Hyunah. I find her quite unattractive.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

HyunA si~...just sexy...i dont like her in any other aspects lol


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll give her sexy, but not anything especially attractive. And being sexy isn't too hard, it's mostly just in how you act. I really wanted to like groups like 4Minute and Kara, but just found them to be much weaker/dull then the groups I do like. A shame, cause I think Nicole is just the bee's knees.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

HyunA..i dont really like her that much while watching IY lol


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

Wouldn't it be fun to make a tier list of Kpop groups? Dunno if you guys have before. There's many factors we could base it on (record sales, talent, popularity/# of hit singles, Wins, Triple Crowns, All-Kills, etc.)

How tough would it be to do an extensive and reasonably unbiased list?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

^ Lol IMO anyway

God tier
Dbsk
Big Bang
Snsd
Suju
WG

High tier
2ne1
2PM
Beast
Kara
BEG
CN Blue
Shinee
SS501

Mid tier
Miss A
F(x)
4Minute
Secret
T-ara
FT Island


Low tier
Infinite
Ze:A
U-kiss
Dalmatian
Teen Top
Rainbow

Trash tier
New groups who are not relevant yet


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Lol IMO anyway
> 
> God tier
> Dbsk
> ...


They both have a huge fanbase in Japan

Edit, I'm not exactly sure how FTI would actually rank, I should probably look up their sales an such


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd put them Mid tier


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

I think after this summer, 2NE1 is way ahead of the rest of that high tier. Like em or not, you can't deny they dominated this summer. Mostly do to 5 out of 6 of the songs on the new album being #1 hit singles.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2011)

digital and album sales would have a different list?

Album Sales:
God Tier: Big Bang, TVXQ, JYJ, Super Junior, SNSD
High Tier: 2PM, Beast, C.N.BLUE, 2AM, Shinee, SS501
High-Mid Tier: F.T Island, Infinite, 2NE1, f(x), MBLAQ
Mid Tier: Brown Eyed Girls, Wonder Girls, KARA, T-ara, U-Kiss
Mid-Lower Tier: Miss A, Teen Top, ZE:A, Choshinsung/Supernova, 4Minute
Low Tier: Secret, Sistar, Rainbow, G.NA, Dalmation, After School

idk if I left out anyone. only korean sales tho cause Kara would be on top for Japanese

Digital Sales:
God Tier: Big Bang, 2NE1, Brown Eyed Girls, SNSD, 2AM, Miss A
High Tier: C.N.BLUE, Secret, Sistar, f(x), Wonder Girls, T-ara, JYJ
High-Mid Tier: 4Minute, G.NA, Beast, KARA, 2PM
Mid Tier: Infinite, MBLAQ, TVXQ, F.T Island, Shinee, After School
Low-Mid Tier: Teen Top, Rainbow, U-Kiss, Super Junior, SS501
Low Tier: ZE:A, Dalmation

lol but this is from what I can remember of them doing on the digital charts. pretty sure some of the rookie groups would beat some of the lower list for the digital side (A Pink, Dalshabet would probs be low-mid or mid tier)


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

I think a tier list should be a mix of everything. Although it's neat to see how big the difference is in Digital and Album leaders.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2011)

Cael said:


> I think after this summer, 2NE1 is way ahead of the rest of that high tier. Like em or not, you can't deny they dominated this summer. Mostly do to 5 out of 6 of the songs on the new album being #1 hit singles.



I don't think they are way ahead of the rest in the high tier Hust put tbh. Even though all their songs went #1 (real time/daily/weekly depending on the song), only Lonely managed to hit #1 for the monthly charts. Most of the songs this time around didn't have the longevity Lonely or songs from last year (Go Away/Can't Nobody/Clap Your Hands) had. And their album sales are not as strong as before.

They have yet to reach the kind of household status that Wonder Girls or SNSD have (the same with the rest in the top tier) even though they are definitely one of the top 5 girl groups.

even tho I hate to admit it, 2PM is the only group in that tier that is quite close to the 'God Tier' because they almost have that kind of popularity where almost everyone knows them.

Hust's list is pretty accurate (or at least imo), on how the group standings in Korea are rn.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah 2PM has a good balance of album and digital sales . Only other 2 who pull off that balance well are BB and Snsd , even Dbsk sucks when it comes to digital.

I think Beast and 2ne1 will be up there soon too if they keep putting out albums like their last ones .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I think Beast and 2ne1 will be up there soon too if they keep putting out albums like their last ones .



ia, give them another one to three years and they'll be close to that level BB and Soshi are at.

It'd help more if 2ne1 had one member with frequent variety appearances (or takes part in acting) as that's how most groups shot to popularity or went from being a popular group to become one of the top groups in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup BB attended quite a bit of shows after their debut and even now Seungri and Daesung try their best .

I understand the girls are shy and all but YG should atleast send Dara and Cl since they seem to be the most confident , at this rate none of the older people would know who they are.


----------



## JJ (Sep 3, 2011)

Cael said:


> If ya don't take it seriously, it's a good chuckle. I don't like 4Minute, and I really don't see the appeal of Hyunah. I find her quite unattractive.



Oh I don't like them either and they're doing a dance showcase with MBLAQ on Inki *gag*. The only track I liked by Hyuna was Just Follow and it really wasn't a Hyuna track. Zico is so damned talented that the song would suck without him. 

Just a thought about Block B. I wish it was a rap only group. The singers just don't do it for me. 

About 2NE1, isn't YG restrictive about what shows their groups can go on (aside from BB)? Or at least they are strict when it comes to them. They have a dating clause on the girls even?!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Yg either has a really good relationship with the broadcasting companies or a really bad one so they are pretty selective about which shows they appear on .

I have only seen them on Strong Heart/Night after night or Come to play in the last few years.

As for 2ne1 i'm not digging the 3rd season of 2ne1 tv at all , they all film themselves individually and it lacks much interaction between the members plus it's Dara tv 85% of the time .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2011)

Most groups have a dating clause tho (but they always break it tho lol).


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 3, 2011)

I find it a bit amusing that Lee only follows members of his own band.


----------



## Alien (Sep 3, 2011)

Youtubes Bubble Pop


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

2PM might be in trouble though, Hands Up has done pretty average for a 2PM album even though the song was probably their most popular yet. I feel that they get too much attention these days, all I see on AKP is 2PM everywhere. JYP was smart with them though,  they're on variety all the time, doing CF's right left center and throwing their clothes away at any given opportunity. However even though 2PM is probably one of the more recognised idols nowdays people don't take them seriously, they're just there to get fangirls to squeel rather than be useful.

The girl group battles should be interesting. Soshi is at the top but you have 2NE1, Kara, BEG, Tara and WG battling out for the lower positions. BEG is coming back after Gain's success and a two year hiatus, Kara is coming off Hallyu success, and WG will be returning to an uncertain position from their no 1 status in 08.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> About 2NE1, isn't YG restrictive about what shows their groups can go on (aside from BB)? Or at least they are strict when it comes to them. They have a dating clause on the girls even?!



2NE1 did Strong Heart when they first debuted. You get to learn how Dara got in the group, and how they call Minzy Ero Minzy. I've seen a quote from YG saying something along the lines that they are strictly a music group, and won't be doing variety appearances. I'd say they are very selective, and very strict.

And yes, I've read there was some multi year clause, but it was shortened for Dara/Bom, since they are old. And 2NE1tv S3 is pretty meh. Most people either love or just tolerate Dara, so her being the majority of the screen time is boring. Especially since she usually just nervously taps her fingers or grabs the bridge of her nose and sighs.


Seriously, she does that shit in the "I Am The Best" music video, and ruins everything. It's a song where everyone is being badass and confident, and she can't manager to pull it off for an entire MV.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2011)

Dara may not contribute much musically but she does lots of things outside . She keeps up to date with her fans , tries her best on variety shows whenever they appear , she's the visuals and easily has the most celebrity fanboys etc so she's still an integral part of 2ne1 .

Is it just me or is Kevin looking too much like Drama from Dalmatian these days?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad news for .

ON THE GOOD SIDE.. Music Core had a 1 second blackout during Chocolat's performance. lol, their choregraphy is strange, especially when they touch their chest area.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Dara may not contribute much musically but she does lots of things outside . She keeps up to date with her fans , tries her best on variety shows whenever they appear , she's the visuals and easily has the most celebrity fanboys etc so she's still an integral part of 2ne1 .
> 
> Is it just me or is Kevin looking too much like Drama from Dalmatian these days?



Yeah, i already gave a huge tl;dr to an anti blog. I basically said that I'm not delusional and I realize that she doesn't have the same sound/talent level as the others, but she's still a very important part of the group. And if you don't believe doing stuff outside of music is important in Kpop, you are high. I've never seen a music industry so closely tied with the rest of an entertainment industry. She's basically the Heechul of 2NE1. Not particularly skilled in performing (Don't even argue this, he's often missing from a live performance until his part in the song for this very reason), but incredibly popular and great with the crowd.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 3, 2011)

> Wall Street Journal Online quoted several South Korean commenters who left disgruntled posts on the Ministry’s website, so many that the site crashed for several hours on August 25, 2011.
> 
> Numerous net users, mimicking how the Ministry place bans on cultural contents, have posted funny messages requesting it to ban random objects. Some examples read [ko]: “Ban ice creams, since the process of eating/licking it evokes a rather erotic image”, “Ban Apple (the electronics company), since its logo reminds people of a woman’s buttocks”, and “Ban USBs [ko], since sticking it into the computer reminds me of sexual intercourse.”



LMAO


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2011)

korean netizens

Running Man news:


> Running Man is filmed in Beijing, China! RM members are now at Kimpo airport. The guest is Kara's Kang Jiyoung.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

woot woot Jiyoung...cuteness RM time


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 3, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Just a thought about Block B. I wish it was a rap only group. The singers just don't do it for me.



^This. Definitely. 
Started getting a stronger feeling about it after they released Tell them. Halo is marvelous but Tell them.Just... no. Zico and Po's parts are the good ones.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

Ministry of Magic needs to be stopped. It must be run by highly strung individuals. Probably like the KBS execs who talked about morality but then groped young girls.



> Ban ice creams, since the process of eating/licking it evokes a rather erotic image”


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2011)

If anyone wants pics of Running Man (+ Jiyoung) arriving in Beijing, this  has it

no pics of Jihyo tho, she may have been unable to make it due to drama filming conflicts.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

2 hr and 30 more min till KARA's Live Show On YouTube!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

Kpop Groups Popularity Ranking on Nikkei Entertainment – October Issue Boys: said:
			
		

> 1. TVXQ
> 2. Supernova
> 3. BIGBANG
> 4. 2PM
> ...



Woot :33
Number eight& nine 
CN blue should be down on that list though 

Edit: There we go.

I think the girls list is clear.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2011)

not surprised Supernova is 2nd, they deserve it.

the girls ranking seems totally inaccurate tho. 4min has never cracked the Top 10 on Oricon yet and their sales are lower than both AS and Secret but I guess we'll see how Heart to Heart fares

and as much as I love Soshi, it's pretty clear Kara is on top in Japan


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2011)

BB and Infinite 

 . Now give me an interesting couple.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

aigoo Vic gonna cry....


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> . Now give me an interesting couple.



We need a lesbian couple.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

Jang Sleeps nude. The nice mental images


NONONONO I missed the live stream of FTI, and I can't see it uploaded anywhere yet 
I hate falling asleep


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> aigoo Vic gonna cry....


Lol I will watch 


Eternal Goob said:


> We need a lesbian couple.


This or 2 super famous couple


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

lol Gyul posted her pic sideway...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

oh my good god...Jessica


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh my good god...Jessica



that hand to the far left looks creepy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

thats would be  CSJH - Sunday's hand ^^


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn. Jessica looks damn beautiful in that picture. Must be her straight hair!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> thats would be  CSJH - Sunday's hand ^^



That's her?

It's so small, and her pinky.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 4, 2011)

I know we rarely post anything but Kpop, but given the title of the thread.


----------



## Jesus Date (Sep 4, 2011)

I tried myself at making a 2pm avatar...what a chore and it doesn't look good


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

lol it looks fine.  it's just a bit choppy because the frames are rather short when they get to full color...


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

Found the fancams 

[YOUTUBE]CKuFuBlaV8U[/YOUTUBE]

Hongki's all like quiet down.

[YOUTUBE]LPXJ_jRMyJc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-ZdTXOHFAz0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dUOJikfTHrw[/YOUTUBE]


Jae jin you have adorable engrish


[YOUTUBE]Is7Ng8UEU9g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3RR6ra0q9bc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]z1HFt7RUgaY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]920FxlySmKM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VgVHVNRrT4g[/YOUTUBE]


It's like Korea with all the screaming fans, quiet so I can hear, be like Japan guys.
Whhhyyyyy.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

(I'll post it when I find a youtube link but 5 minute stand by sounds amazing )
I'm so glad I found this.


Edit: The whole single Album is amazing !
Anyone want download links? (it's all I have right now)

Edit 2, Ichi double posts a lot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2011)

female 2pm is not as bad as I expected them to be.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> female 2pm is not as bad as I expected them to be.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2011)

Running Man Spoilers (for upcoming ep):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Running Man in Beijing, China [Image set 3]

Location: Beijing, Great Wall of China, Yandaixie Street

Guests: Kara’s Ji Young, Kim Joo Hyuk and Lee Yeon Hee (confirmed!)

Returning to Korea: Tomorrow at 9.15pm by KE 854…

(cr: KJKGlobal on fb)

Teams:
Pink: Ji Suk Jin, Lee Gwang Soo, Kang Ji Young
White: Yoo Jae Suk, Kang Gary, Lee Yeon hee
Blue: Kim Jong Kook, Haha, Kim Joo Hyuk

Jihyo absent due to drama filming.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

omg 59 has JK and T 

also 58 is subbed by kshow


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy shit did someone just post Guckkasten and it wasn't me?

Vitriol is an awesome song.

Cael if you're interested in newer Korean rock:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skbN3MGFowc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbRDh4q0_vE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loysypSfVN0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

It had been a year since I last saw Jessica and the other members ♥
 xD


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ASbQbrX4FtU[/YOUTUBE]

Jay has his genders switched up
this probably wouldn't seduce men at all 
Do you have something to share? 
This gets more amusing everytime I watch it


----------



## JJ (Sep 4, 2011)

He probably was like wtf after it was all done.  Still highly amusing.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay Jay I think you're not a good person to advice on how to seduce a guy


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2011)

Wah RM58 was awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was rooting for SSK  and Tae Hyun was just awesome

Poor Jongkook 




59 looks crazy : Tiger Jk , Tasha , Simon D ,Mighty mouth


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

cant wait for RM with Jing <3


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]ASbQbrX4FtU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jay has his genders switched up
> this probably wouldn't seduce men at all
> ...



haha, perhaps I can show this to my female friends and maybe they can try to seduce me after watching that clip


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

SICAAAA~~~ ..no Soo 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDKkri3dZa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

I have less than a week to figure out whether I want to go to SMTown in NYC. xD

How does I tell my mother i want to go to NYC to see a couple of Korean groups perform on stage


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2011)

Show her a picture of Seohyun and say that's her future in law


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

everyone thinks that when they see that picture

but yeah i went ahead and just asked her.  turns out we have the friday before off, and i have that tuesday off

that means i'd miss class on a monday


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

lolol Sica...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

my mom would totally go with me just because of YoonA lol


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I just told my mom that I wanted to see Onew, Lee, key, and Ye.
I showed her pictures and made her listen to A -yo, Sorry, sorry, and storm.

She was like, "Uh yeah, You have to pay for your own ticket."


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

my mom is thinking about it (though i'm paying for my own ticket in the first place XD)

TIME TO BE SUPER ACCOMMODATING TO HER FOR TWO MONTHS


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

Same here.
/lesigh We don't usually get along.


I just had a thought.
Do you think they'd be selling official stuff there 
I want an smtown tshirt.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

if they did

i'll be broke from buying seohyun stuff

and my mom will be like "...wat" when i got back to the hotel room


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

YOU WOULD NUDE 

What do they usually sell at concerts?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2011)

Your mom knows K-pop idols Ichi? that's super cool

Hope Sooyoung recovers before it 

Wah this is cute , they really are an awesome couple


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Your mom knows K-pop idols Ichi? that's super cool
> 
> Hope Sooyoung recovers before it
> 
> Wah this is cute , they really are an awesome couple



yah she knows...but mostly about SNSD though lolol...

idk if Soo will make it for their 2nd Asia Tour...hope so


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

so far no goodies for sell at @ SMtown in US...


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Your mom knows K-pop idols Ichi? that's super cool
> 
> Hope Sooyoung recovers before it
> 
> Wah this is cute , they really are an awesome couple



omg that's cute

but fuuuuuu spoilers ;_;

and they'll probably sell SOMETHING there.  probably won't be as much elsewhere though


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 4, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> so far no goodies for sell at @ SMtown in US...





NudeShroom said:


> omg that's cute
> 
> but fuuuuuu spoilers ;_;
> 
> and they'll probably sell SOMETHING there.  probably won't be as much elsewhere though



Hopefully they'll have that tshirt.

It's all I want ;v;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

My parents would never let me spend money on a Kpop concert lol. But I would lie and say I'm doing something else. What mom doesn't know can't hurt her:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

lol i've been buying majority of my stuff for a while now.  she questions me every now and then but i doubt she'd stop me 

i wonder what kind of ticket i should get


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder what Top is gona be doing , TopBae would an interesting collab 




> Many agencies are reportedly reconsidering other artists’ comeback dates that were set for October as G-Dragon is expected to overpower music charts with his solo comeback.



Lol ofcourse

Cara : Since you don't get to attend many , get one where you could actually enjoy the concert ,catch a good view of everyone and more importantly , PICTURES!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll take as many as possible but I hope you guys don't mind that it will be 90% Seohyun. 

And  SNSD vs GD will be nuts.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2011)

Take enough pictures of Taeyeon and Seohyun and I will be happy lol

Yeh it'll be nuts but going against all of Soshi is a bit much even for G-d , he should slay everyone else though  

So many good comebacks


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


>




Lol, that's amusing and I feel bad for the other agencies. First, it was announced that SNSD would make a comeback in September, and now that G-Dragon is also making a comeback, there will be _more_ postponements for other idol groups. 

I hate to say this but it's good that those other idol groups aren't making their comebacks just yet since we do need good music. We've been overran wit rookies & semi-rookies these past months!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe SM will think twice and postpone SNSD too. xD  It would be nice though considering Sooyoung is injured.


----------



## Alien (Sep 4, 2011)

IU will rape them all :smug

take that as you will


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> IU will rape them all :smug
> 
> take that as you will



She'll rape them in every possible meaning of that sentence.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Maybe SM will think twice and postpone SNSD too. xD  It would be nice though considering Sooyoung is injured.



Lol, it's true. I'm pretty sure G-Dragon would dominate the charts as much as I love SoShi. BUT it would also be a good time for Sooyoung to recover as well, so a delay in comeback might also be appropriate but we shall see how SNSD & G-dragon will fare against each other.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope Kara are around till then because I want some more GDxKara stuff. GD, Kara, Soshi, BEG, here's hoping 09s awesomeness is dethroned

No point in Soshi delaying, knowing YG GD probs won't come back till Dec.

Also GD brah, less Heartbreaker and more Butterfly and She's Gone.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Also Cara I'll send a YongSeo banner to you so you can hold it while Seohyun performs with Judas Kyuhyun:33


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



Great news right there.  Can't wait!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

for those going to Smtown in NYC, GA1 or GA2  section is must get...or u will regret!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2011)

Knowing YG, GD's solo will be delayed till the end of the year or next year lol.

f(x) should aim for China instead of Japan tbh =/


> f(x) successfully introduced themselves to several thousand Japanese fans at the ‘SM TOWN Live in Tokyo‘ concerts with their hit tracks, “La Cha Ta“, “Chu“, “Hot Summer“, and “Pinocchio“.
> 
> The girls stated, “It’s an honor to perform in the Tokyo Dome. We’ve brought with us some good news — we’ll be officially promoting in Japan starting next year. We’ll return to Japan with a more mature image, so please wait for us.”
> 
> In the press conference after the concert, leader Victoria elaborated, “Every time we perform at the SM concerts, I think that we learn a lot from our seniors and come away with the determination to work harder.  Early next year, we’ll be making our debut, so we want to take this opportunity to get our name out there.  I hope that when we make our debut next year, we’ll receive a lot of support from our Japanese fans.”


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck to them. Most Hallyu fans are supporting Shinee from SM so idk about F(x)s chances.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> for those going to Smtown in NYC, GA1 or GA2  section is must get...or u will regret!



Would you like to pay for my ticket? =)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Would you like to pay for my ticket? =)



lol only if i will be going lol jk


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone know if Suju are doing a repackage? WHy can't SM give us something like It's You again? It's one of the best Kpop songs ever

Btw GG that cockblock gif is awesomeXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2011)

fuuuuuuu RM58 

Jaesuk never fails to be awesome

seriously looking forward to 59.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2011)

probably are but with 8 members only, I think they'll repackage before SNSD comesback cause hopefully they're delaying the comeback for Sooyoung.


*Spoiler*: _RM Tiger JK & Yoon Mirae_


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

eff yeah Its You is my most fav song from SuJu ever...

and repackage,there a small chance there will be not...but who knows since its SM...so yah... hope will be for you guys.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

um and did anyone here tried out CN Blue JP album yet? if so then how it it?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

It's mostly filled with old releases but it's pretty good, I really like the newer tracks.

And speaking of CNB, WB aren't really taking their time, apparently they'll release a mini in Japan in OCT as their proper debut.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope it's not just converting their old songs into new material tho =/ Like seriously, their Japanese tracks are amazing and I'd love more self composition from the boys.



kara gonna have it tough now.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

I get to see some Kara and JYJ action

The title won't be a re-release but I fear the other tracks will be.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone know if Suju are doing a repackage? WHy can't SM give us something like It's You again? It's one of the best Kpop songs ever
> 
> Btw GG that cockblock gif is awesomeXD



lol. Thanks. =)

Yes, _It's You_ & the rearranged version was my most listened song from them and I'm not much of their fan, either. 





Rain's Angel said:


> I hope it's not just converting their old songs into new material tho =/ Like seriously, their Japanese tracks are amazing and I'd love more self composition from the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> kara gonna have it tough now.



SNSD & KARA will have it tough, mostly KARA though. This competition is gonna get realllllllll tough. 

I like competition but wasn't expecting this much. All along I was hoping for light competition, thinking SNSD will get an All Kill. Despite the heavy competition, I will still continue to hope! Now I gotta make sure that hope materializes!

This is now a *K-Pop Warfare*. This should be exciting to watch and be anxious about.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Digitally JYJ still won't do that well but physical sales wise they're gonna destroy everyone esp with Jaejoong and Yoochun's popularity right now. Not worried about Kara, they were never gonna get all kills anyway.

So we get Kara, JYJ, BEG, SNSD, IU, WG and GDragon. Hell yes.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

kinda bored before doing mah freaking hw..so i moved my poster a bit lolol


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh my lord Enno is all that happening this month? 

I think it'll be the first time in a long time that we won't be able to know who'll win music shows just by looking at the performers list.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2011)

um not really this month...but will be in the next 3 months or so...WG is in Nov right?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Digitally JYJ still won't do that well but physical sales wise they're gonna destroy everyone esp with Jaejoong and Yoochun's popularity right now. Not worried about Kara, they were never gonna get all kills anyway.
> 
> So we get Kara, JYJ, BEG, SNSD, IU, WG and GDragon. Hell yes.



IU is making a comeback? Thought you guys were joking! lol..

Now I gotta find the article on allkpop and read it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Jiyoung <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

Ichi's room went from everything Kara to everything Snsd


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

my comp place is full of SNSD..and my bed is still the same with KARA
waiting for STEP poster, will be JJANG


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> my comp place is full of SNSD..and my bed is still the same with KARA
> waiting for STEP poster, will be JJANG



Wow, that's quite a lot of posters you have on your wall! Care to show us the rest of your room?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Wow, that's quite a lot of posters you have on your wall! Care to show us the rest of your room?



sure jsut wait a bit xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

um Sunny lol 
very good def there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Wow, that's quite a lot of posters you have on your wall! Care to show us the rest of your room?



as your request ^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViprlAMR7lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 5, 2011)

Episode 57, that girl was super awkward in the car . But that was super awkwardness . Not that i blame her with all the camera's. 

Running man to china


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

waiting for Jing <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

> Most Popular Celebrities for the 1st Quarter of 2011
> 
> Korea?s marketing and research survey institute conducted a survey of popular South Korean entertainers from March 25th to March 31st in 5 popular cities, Seoul, Busan, Daegu, Gwangju, and Daejeon. A total of 1321 men and women from ages 13 to 65 took part in the survey.
> 
> ...



I think people are worrying too much about idol group comebacks and forgetting Lee Seungi is coming back too..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cTaQIh2Ir4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I think people are worrying too much about idol group comebacks and forgetting Lee Seungi is coming back too..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cTaQIh2Ir4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not familiar with that name. How tough will competition with this guy making a comeback?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol he's a monster when it comes to public popularity . Every Tom,Dick and Harry and their grandmother knows him in Korea . 

I believe his last comeback was in like 2009 so the expectations will be really high . 

Since I only got into K-pop like 2 years ago , I had to search up his musical achievements



> Lee Seung Gi released a digital single Will You Marry Me in 2009, which became a big hit in South Korea although there was no official promotion. With this single, he received the "Digital Single Bonsang" award in the 24th Golden Disk Awards. In 2010, he recorded a duet version of his 2007 song Smile Boy with South Korean figure skater Kim Yuna, and the song was the official 2010 FIFA World Cup commercial song in South Korea.He also received the "Digital Single Bonsang" award for the second consecutive time in the 25th Golden Disk Awards with his song Love Taught Me To Drink, which was widely popular even though it was not promoted actively.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

KARA Step...is jjang
This made me laugh


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 5, 2011)

I kinda want Tenshou's Nicole poster. The only thing hanging up on my wall is this big picture of Venice from Italy. I wanted to be classy


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol he's a monster when it comes to public popularity . Every Tom,Dick and Harry and their grandmother knows him in Korea .
> 
> I believe his last comeback was in like 2009 so the expectations will be really high .
> 
> Since I only got into K-pop like 2 years ago , I had to search up his musical achievements



Thanks for the background information.

Despite lack of promotions, his songs were still a major hit. Very impressive.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

I want the Jiyoung poster lol , it's flawless

GG : You would have heard this song many times if you watch variety shows , flawless song infact

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL08L96wxyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

look at his happy face lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

Ham's old hairstyles > new ones IMO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

lol that Haru Haru Yoo Jaesuk ver...love it..best MC ever xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

SHAKING & KRYING, KARA!!!!!

adjlasjsoajfpasjdpajdaspdj

BEST FUCKING FIVE!!!

i was in the middle of reviewing cnblue's album but jamming to Kara now!!! Step is so catchy!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

yah .very ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

track is a bit messy but ridiculously catchy. The bridge is amazing.

Rider is great omg. Doesn't sound like anything they've done before (except maybe Lupin). I am loving it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

this will probably be the best KARA album for me so far..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Strawberry sounds like a cuter, upgraded ver of Honey.

따라와 (Follow Me) is so good omg

Date (My Boy) is so cute and catchy. Sounds like their old stuff too.

the acoustic ver of 나는.. (ing) is amazing. Flawless omg

Kara released a really great album ;_;

I can't choose a fave ;o;

I wish there were more tracks tbh, there's really only 7 tracks (intro + outro + instrumental make up the remaining 3)

Kara 4 U (Outro) is the music you hear in the teaser MVs omg. I like it


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't suppose anyone knows but, on one of gary songs he mentions yoo jaesuk anyone know what he says? Maybe someone has a translation of the lyrics? Thank you kindly .

Also keep seeing "step" mentioned, all it reminds me of is the song step by step ooh baby and imagine yoo jaesuk dancing.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I wonder what Top is gona be doing , TopBae would an interesting collab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really now?

Gimme

Allkpop is down 



IchiTenshou said:


> for those going to Smtown in NYC, GA1 or GA2  section is must get...or u will regret!


Why? ?
But are they cheapish?


----------



## georgiA (Sep 5, 2011)

K POP is very popular this days all over Asia.  I really love watching them through television. I like their colorful outfit and cute faces,they look like anime


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I think people are worrying too much about idol group comebacks and forgetting Lee Seungi is coming back too..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cTaQIh2Ir4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



omfg 

so awesome.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 5, 2011)

does anyone have a site that isn't allkpop where I can read news on kpop.
they updated their website and I can't use anymore 

It's just a blur of Html and pictures.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

, it's not on youtube so idk how else to share it.

anw Jihyo looks gorgeous in it. Song sounds amazing too, can't wait for the full MV


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 5, 2011)

You guys gotta read the comments




tempted to add to siggy with kitty jun ki


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

New AKP layout 

Gona listen to the Kara album

Loving Strawberry and 따라와 sofar lol

Acoustic version is awesome too . Lol they cover up their weak vocals with good beats , take notes 2PM.

I like the beginning of Step but not the latter half so much , maybe it'll grow on me

Dear Kamilia is beautiful!! 

Mv is fucking flawless . Nicole baby keep your hair like this forever .

The dance move/step around 0:57-58 is awkward as hell though , I lol'd when I saw that

Good album overall


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

for everyone that finds the new akp layout a disaster, someone uploaded the JYJ teaser on youtube:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

/watches for Miss Mong 

I'm glad Jihyo was in it, I get so uncomfortable because most of the pretty chicks they load in them can't act, lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

^ Sounds good but are they allowed to promote it??

Flawless Jihyo


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> for everyone that finds the new akp layout a disaster, someone uploaded the JYJ teaser on youtube:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

Random: has there been any news of how Hara x Junhyung has been going?

Either these kpop people are freaking amazing at hiding relationships or all this shit is set up. D:


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

That or the tabloid reporters are just incompetent.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Donot click because all you see is Gyuri spazzing lol:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Flawless GYURIII!!!!!* 

That hair is just so damn perfect I can't even. Those outfits might be trainwrecks but all I see is a goddess dressed in something not worthy of her. How can anyone be Korean and be the perfect mix between korean and a fucking angel!!!! Cara let's car pool and go to Korea to kidnap ourselves some Korean idols.






As for Kara. Step Up is a great song, the weird bridge where the teaser music comes in is a little odd but the little dance break before is so fucking epic all is forgiven. The outfits I love no matter how stupid they look, the tune is catchy and they look freakin perfect. And that hip move thing will get so banned, I hope it doesn't though

The album is a surprise, it isn't as cutesy as I expected. The intro is really good, shame it's not a full track. Rider is a great track too, kind of a CUBE sort of song. Strawberry is perfect mix of cuteness and love. People can say what they want about Kara's vocals but not alot of groups harmonise as well as Kara does, the acoustic ver of Ing and Dear Kamilia prove that. The vocals are decent but for some reason I had a hard time place Ham in alot of tracks idkw.



> Random: has there been any news of how Hara x Junhyung has been going?



Zilch.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]al3rtAjxg4A[/YOUTUBE]
I want in on this cult 

[YOUTUBE]fuAY6dkZL4Y[/YOUTUBE]

What is this I don't even 

Where has he been throughout my entire kpop fandom.
Who is he?

more tokyo things here:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

ON THAT PLANE, LETS GO.

it's like they don't even exist.   You can find more pics of Seohyun with a man than either of those two together


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot the default memes for when a group releases a new album:

Brb shaking and crying
Best Fucking Five
Flawless queens
Perfection is perfection
Better than your favs

etc



> it's like they don't even exist.  You can find more pics of Seohyun with a man than either of those two together



I do think it's weird but I guess they don't really have time or something. Tho the fact there are more JessxTaec pics than these two is alittle strange.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I do think it's weird but I guess they don't really have time or something. Tho the fact there are more JessxTaec pics than these two is alittle strange.



I think your conspiracy theory is right. 

But it just goes farther above our heads than we know. 

The government planned Junhyung x Hara.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh yeah forgot the default memes for when a group releases a new album:
> 
> Brb shaking and crying
> *Best Fucking Five*
> ...



only for kara tho 

I only use the top one to spazz when an album comes out  

it's a conspiracy to gain Batoost more popularity in Japan!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

It's most likely the same group that created WGM, it obviously goes deeper than we know. It's something along the lines of Davinci Code, but with Kpop idols.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> it's a conspiracy to gain Batoost more popularity in Japan!!!





Ennoea said:


> It's most likely the same group that created WGM, it obviously goes deeper than we know. It's something along the lines of Davinci Code, but with Kpop idols.



If only it was this simple.  

Yes, when Junhyung started dating Hara, the Japanese fans will suddenly think "Hey it's that guy who dates Kara's Hara." But I think the true meaning of those pictures were for every to see Junhyung carrying a drink.

As the true conspiracy is that many of our idols are androids.

The Japanese were smart.  With their wisdom of mecha shows that air everyday on their channels, they were quick to notice that many of the idols show almost robotic habits.  Impeccable speech, quick adaptation to new languages, and long lasting stamina to keep them performing for long times.  They grow suspicious of people like Seohyun, who has never been off stage due to conflicting schedule or illness.

Junhyung was a great choice.  He raps so well and produces music... skills that are easily programmed to robots.  

Of course the Korean government didn't want Japan to know they were producing idolbots.   They had to make one of them do something that most robots are incapable of... so they set him up one night to go out for a "date" with Hara.  He was easily able to track her movement and follow her and ask her out due to the chip that was implanted when she got her nose done.

Though of course, they didn't think this through enough.  They're going to have to start showing some PDA if we don't see some pics of them together again.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

> As the true conspiracy is that many of our idols are androids.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

I will be spazzing KARA this week woot xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

> They grow suspicious of people like Seohyun, who has never been off stage due to conflicting schedule or illness.



But Seobb was turned in to a human because of Yong like a Hollywood film


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)

nooooooooooo!

The person who posted KARA's new Step MV has been deleted by the user. ;-;

Good song, I definitely like it.

Can anyone please provide me correct translations for KARA's newest album?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

too lazy to search tumblr for more


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> nooooooooooo!
> 
> The person who posted KARA's new Step MV has been deleted by the user. ;-;
> 
> ...



 dsp deleted their own mv

they reuploaded it on DSPKara tho


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Can I just say the singing on the JYJ sounded really good. Seems like they finally stepped it up from their horrible vocals on Ayy Girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

The thought of Ayy Girl just makes me want to cry.  

Man that was a terrible song.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

The song was horrible yes but that rap was just so cringe worthy I feel we must bury the song in to the ground for all eternity otherwise it will bring doom upon this world and everyone's ears.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

never got why they went with Ayy Girl when they had this piece of perfection:


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NxvvGmtQHI8[/YOUTUBE]

oh my god i needed this laugh.
I still can't stop laughing oh my god


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Hurricane Penus is still king of the dodgy memes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVTGHUKr2PM[/YOUTUBE]

Well that was awkward.  I clicked this and was like "ohfuckimgonnalose" and did it anyway.

Needless to say I still lost at 1:04. XD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVTGHUKr2PM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well that was awkward.  I clicked this and was like "ohfuckimgonnalose" and did it anyway.
> 
> Needless to say I still lost at 1:04. XD



Lol she's so cute , I didn't last 20 secs


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Shit I nearly beat her, lost at 1:59



> *Nicole* (aka innocent slut precious angel who's friends w/ all your oppars she's so weird and 4d and qt)
> *Jiyoung* (94-line hbic maknae who will take over the world when she's legal so fuqing moe perfect being)
> *Hara* (alien favorite of japan who has a nonexistent waist and golden heart, is dating some pikachu from beast, etc.)
> *Seungyeon* (looks the youngest but is 2nd oldest, best technical dancer/most stable vocal flawless hamster)
> *Gyuri* (megami-sama, yeoshin, goddess, the only reason you should live, etc. except she's the group's umma)



Someone's description of Kara for noobs

I swear Omona has the funniest Kamilias around on the net.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

Kamilias remain the most harmless fandom out there

i mean i swear i've read comments on Kara youtube vids and people were being nice, it's freaking crazy


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2011)

Enno called it

lol people could literally gamble on comeback schedules.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 5, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVTGHUKr2PM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well that was awkward.  I clicked this and was like "ohfuckimgonnalose" and did it anyway.
> 
> Needless to say I still lost at 1:04. XD



I beat Hyosung, but my face started to shake a little bit.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVTGHUKr2PM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well that was awkward.  I clicked this and was like "ohfuckimgonnalose" and did it anyway.
> 
> Needless to say I still lost at 1:04. XD



Okay, I'm finally going to watch this. What's the purpose? 

Is it like "you cringe, you lose"? I'm not quite familiar with these things.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

> Is it like "you cringe, you lose"? I'm not quite familiar with these things



You blink you lose.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

fire!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

For IChi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

JESSICA~~~~~ oh Rayban glasses..nice

oh Jess drank mango slush?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2011)

Been listening to Aziatix a lot lately. dunno when exactly  I download their album but I just found them randomly in my ipod a week ago lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

i saw this live...nosebleed !!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

my top biases in SNSD ..woot


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Cleavage!!!
ok hot day + nosebleed... very hot ..but got frozen by mah ice princess


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



thats wat happened...Just kiss Jess and u r all set xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

my flawless Jess...i even downloaded this short clip/..Jess' english FTW


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



wat I married a gay girl? jk...too pretty to be gay Sica!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Since when are you two married?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

its by default lol jk
love this face


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

PS fail on Yuri.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

What kind of crap advice are you giving him Se7en?XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunny...jjang indeed...

and Fany...is there a hi.res for that?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

omg what why are they dressed up like Vampires


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

it was Halloween back then i think..isnt it the Night Star show?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

It's from a Halloween ed of that Night Star radio show. The ep was pretty funny.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

yah Gyul!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

take a look at KARA STEP concept

@Ennoea..did u get those of tumblr? it might be from my page xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

KARA...do ring ding dong dance faster


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

I think so



I feel like I should balance the Jess/Gyuri pics with male idol ones but idk who to post. Any suggestions fangirls?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

aigoo HoDong si~~

just Jess..go go


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

I love this shot of her.

I didn't really like the styling/make-up on her for the promo pics of Step tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

> I didn't really like the styling/make-up on her for the promo pics of Step tho.



Jiyoung and Nicole got the best stylings. I didn't really notice her styling to be honest, I was to busy just looking at herXD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

For RA


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

I realize how the line distribution in Step are like Lupin, Hara barely has any lines here (unless she does the rap with Jiyoung like shown in the MV but the rap sounds like Jiyoung's voice not hers). I loved how DSP tried to fool non-fans to thinking 'HEY SHE DOES THE ADLIBS OK'.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

hosnap is that Joongki?

he looks tan in that shot, I could barely recognize him. ;_; forever jealous of his pretty legs


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

> I realize how the line distribution in Step are like Lupin, Hara barely has any lines here (unless she does the rap with Jiyoung like shown in the MV but the rap sounds like Jiyoung's voice not hers). I loved how DSP tried to fool non-fans to thinking 'HEY SHE DOES THE ADLIBS OK'.



It's called the Kpop cute face Jiyeon deception, you think it's her singing but in reality she's just the face, the voice is someone else

She does the cat roar thing she did from Lupin atleast


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> For RA



that was my life before i moved to USA..stand there and wait for customers to buy goodies


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Been there Ichi. My uncle used to make me stand in his shop for hours aswell. But I think if Joongki worked at a shop like that the streets would be lined with grandmas and fangirls clutching their pants.


Must stop the urge of Photo shopping Seobb's face on Minhyuk


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Some more guy candy for you kpop ladies


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

minhyuk should've been the face ;o;

I mean Yonghwa is good looking but it's more of his charisma why people like him. Minhyuk just needs to stand there and be purrtty.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

I lolled.

Judging from the Kpop face deception theory he could just stand there while Yonghwa sings.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 5, 2011)

lolz I think Minhyuk will forever look like a twelve year old


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I lolled.
> 
> Judging from the Kpop face deception theory he could just stand there while Yonghwa sings.



Where is that shot from?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Another one bites the dust
MBC you in trouble. With rumours of Khun and Giant baby leaving aswell, is WGM finally crashing and burning? Kevin and Amber time to go on WGM, only you guys can save the show.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Where is that shot from?



Idol Athletics Competition 

there's a ton of shots like that on tumblr and a lot of epic macros


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Another one bites the dust
> MBC you in trouble. With rumours of Khun and Giant baby leaving aswell, is WGM finally crashing and burning? Kevin and Amber time to go on WGM, only you guys can save the show.



We need a lesbian pairing to create drama and lulz.  



Rain's Angel said:


> Idol Athletics Competition
> 
> there's a ton of shots like that on tumblr and a lot of epic macros



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> yah Gyul!!



DAT CLEAVAGE! pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Another one bites the dust
> MBC you in trouble. With rumours of Khun and Giant baby leaving aswell, is WGM finally crashing and burning? Kevin and Amber time to go on WGM, only you guys can save the show.



that was fast, I think they haven't even reached 15 eps?

WGM has recorded the lowest ratings for its timeslot tho, I know it's losing to IS2 and IS2's ratings are already pretty low (single digits).

This was after Yongseo left (they were beating 100 out of 100/Oh My School/whatever the fuck it's called before IS2 came in but that show had really shitty ratings, like around or below 5%)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Getting rid of Adam Couple was the dumbest move by them, and I'm not even gonna go in to the catastrophe that was getting rid of Yongseo

They need big idol names, right now they're floating thanks to Baby face and Gaint baby, once they leave the show will sink. 


I don't think I get this but still his face is lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Getting rid of Adam Couple was the dumbest move by them, and I'm not even gonna go in to the catastrophe that was getting rid of Yongseo
> 
> They need big idol names, right now they're floating thanks to Baby face and Gaint baby, once they leave the show will sink.



is that the brave couple? the one that knew each other for over 10 years and all.

I watched 2 eps and they were so entertaining. Eunjung's couple is boring and Khuntoria is only good when they invite other guests


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They need big idol names, right now they're floating thanks to Baby face and Gaint baby, once they leave the show will sink.



I wish that they would get IU.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Baby Face=Khun
Giant Baby=Vic

I don't know about Brave couple or how well they're doing but the kids are sticking around for cheesy couple.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Baby Face=Khun
> Giant Baby=Vic
> 
> I don't know about Brave couple or how well they're doing but the kids are sticking around for cheesy couple.



not really tho, they have the most intl popularity out of current couples but there was a reason why there's a ratings slump after both Adam and Yongseo left, Korea isn't huge over Khuntoria like they are over Adam/Yongseo.

Brave Couple are the best couple now tbh. They're very similar to Yongseo (and Adam skinship wise) but none of the awkwardness is there.

then again I'm judging from two eps and fan opinions


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

lolol that TAE pic///


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Problem with Khuntoria is once you've seen 10 eps you've basically seen them all. They both seem so afraid to be not perfect even just for a little while.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Not Kpop but lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Problem with Khuntoria is once you've seen 10 eps you've basically seen them all. They both seem so afraid to be not perfect just for a little while.



nah, the boring and all really kicks in after Episode 20, you really get sick of them after that. There's still a few jems in Ep 10-20, like the go kart race thing and the f(x) eps.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

Guest eps were the best for all the couples, that or the baby stuff which sadly none of the idol couples got to do. I really wanted to see how Seobb would deal with a baby.




Holy shit this is epic


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

That's me exhausted.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

Khuntoria over


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

People on Soompi had this days ago, the chord is similar but plagarism nope.

Oh well but atleast they'll get a year anniversary so the fans should be happy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2011)

I expect Hust to be in here partying and celebrating about it being over


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Khuntoria over



WGM really needs a wonderful new couple now.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2011)

This is just awesome


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> People on Soompi had this days ago, the chord is similar but plagarism nope.
> 
> Oh well but atleast they'll get a year anniversary so the fans should be happy.



If this is true, how can people be sure DSP didn't buy the copyright? People are always jumping to conclusions whenever they hear a song that's similar, it's automatically plagiarism.

And after reading the article, I'm glad the so-called professional cleared it up by saying: 

One professional remarked: 





> In order for a song to be considered plagiarized, it needs to contain the same few lines of lyrics as well as the same rhythm. Granted it sounds similar, but it isn’t enough to be considered plagiarism.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2011)

Soo is out of the hospital!


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Soo is out of the hospital!



Excellent.  Also why was she in the hospital in the first place, I remember reading that she was injured but I don't know anything else.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Excellent.  Also why was she in the hospital in the first place, I remember reading that she was injured but I don't know anything else.



Car accident, some sort of fracture on her spine (not clear about this).


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Car accident, some sort of fracture on her spine (not clear about this).





The spine is the one area that should really be taken care of.  I hope that it, if it was a fracture there, won't cause any problems for her down the road.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Excellent.  Also why was she in the hospital in the first place, I remember reading that she was injured but I don't know anything else.



u must if this happened to you
this is the car Soo was on btw..


----------



## Spica (Sep 6, 2011)

And I'm the only one who doesn't like Step? The melody sounded good in the beginning but the lyrics seems forced into the it and the music video is a mess. Maybe it's just like Roly Poly and need some time to get used to.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)

Spica said:


> And I'm the only one who doesn't like Step? The melody sounded good in the beginning but the lyrics seems forced into the it and the music video is a mess. Maybe it's just like Roly Poly and need some time to get used to.



Nah, I've seen some people on omona who didn't like Step as well.

Most of the main posters here are Kamilias as well which is why there's a lot of love for it lol.

Brave Couple are awesome omg. Stupid cliffhangers tho, they always end at the good part ;o;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2011)

God you guys spammed so much while I had my long ass interview



It'll probably be equal once Snsd makes their comeback but then again we still have G-d [if he makes a comeback this year which I highly doubt]



Rain's Angel said:


> Khuntoria over


Haha I was gona quote and spaz but I accidentally scrolled down


Rain's Angel said:


> I expect Hust to be in here partying and celebrating about it being over


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2011)

LEO OUR BIASES ARE NOW ALL FREE.



also i cannot fucking sleep


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, Khuntoria must have gotten sick of fucking each others brains out


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> God you guys spammed so much while I had my long ass interview
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably be equal once Snsd makes their comeback but then again we still have G-d [if he makes a comeback this year which I highly doubt]


profits for Korean promotions only?

SNSD was racked up quite a lot in their Japanese album if I'm not mistaken.

but yeah, SM will catch up. they've been very frugal with their MV's after all unlike YG who really go out to make great looking MV's.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)

yonghwa really suits this hairstyle.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> LEO OUR BIASES ARE NOW ALL FREE.
> 
> 
> 
> also i cannot fucking sleep


She's flawless again!!!!




Alien said:


> Aww, Khuntoria must have gotten sick of fucking each others brains out



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mcpx_djVrkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Baby S4 Ep 1 is kinda boring. Too much Leeteuk tbh, needs more Sistar.


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't seen that one before so i'm honestly butthurt

well played Leo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

God Brave Brothers are annoying. AS Red has a great song but it's somewhat ruined by the two idiots intruding upon the song with their "Oh yeah", "Fo Real", "uggh", "fo sho" and other cringeworthy swagger adlibs. Seriously get out of the song, they ruin Sistar songs with their crap aswell.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 6, 2011)

So, I'm guessing he holds dual citizenship?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe he's trying to doge military duty?

Doesn't his family live in the US anyway?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 6, 2011)

> TVXQ was also invited to the first showing of Lacoste’s Creative Director- Felipe Oliviera Baptista‘s fashion collection which will take place in New York on the 9th. They will be standing before many international fans and people of high fashion gathered from all over the world.


TVXQ all up in my NY and shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2011)

While at work, the only thing in my head:  

STEP IT UP STEP IT UP STEP IT UP STEP IT UP


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

Atleast you're getting it right. For some reason I keep singing Suck it up, Suck it up


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2011)

i already put STEP and Raider in my phone xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2011)

is there a remix to Can U Smile?  I feel like this version i have on last fm atm isn't the original...


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]474hxmP-8Ec[/YOUTUBE]

so..... I'm converting this to mp3.
I like this cover


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn give me a full version of this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Tg-Zu-dNE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

There was an acoustic ver of Can U Smile but no remix.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

SUCK IT UP SUCK IT UP DANA DANA

Probably the best song on the album:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIur_lJnywM[/YOUTUBE]
I hope they perform this before Suck it up.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2011)

one of those is not like the others


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2011)

Jing and Seob!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBHOEkIR2lA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Man's voice is like chocolate.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> is there a remix to Can U Smile?  I feel like this version i have on last fm atm isn't the original...



there's like 3 versions. One is an acoustic version, one is rearranged and the other is the original lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol out of 7 cards Kook just happens to be on the one with only him on it and Jang Hyuk''s last card. That's too coincidental.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> there's like 3 versions. One is an acoustic version, one is rearranged and the other is the original lol.



Ah okay, I'm sure I heard the rearranged and I really liked it. XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Sep 6, 2011)

Ennoea, back to your old set, please.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhjTUIBwPS0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
This>>>Korean version

So it's gonna be BEG vs SNSD most likely. Let's hope the album is good and the single be something as epic as Abracadabra.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2011)

Keroro is on netflix... of course my first reaction is to think omfgsnsdstuffisonnetflix and then remember it's totally unrelated.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 6, 2011)

*busy spazzing*

What have I missed in the past week or so in kpop?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> *busy spazzing*
> 
> What have I missed in the past week or so in kpop?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

> What have I missed in the past week or so in kpop?



-JunHara are androids sent from the future to spread Hallyu
-Khun and Vic are leaving WGM because Khun finally gave in to his sexual urges and decided to mate with a ferret
-Salads aren't the only things Kang Ho Dong has been dodging (tax fraud)
-Infinite won on a chart, fangirl screams were heard in outer space
-Jaebum became hitch and gave poor advice on how to get guys
-Kara released the best album since Baby One More Time

I think that's it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2011)

@Sooyoung set ..Approved* ^^

and STEP close up ver is <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Sep 6, 2011)

It's not hard to be more attractive than Khun.

I'm not gonna ask about JunHara being androids 

The outfits in Step are horrible but Gyuri looks gorgeous, Nicole should keep that hair forever and my Hara looks gorgeous while doing almost nothing


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 7, 2011)

Testing out my Beautiful Final Holy Wonderful Pretty Super Magnum Sexy Sexy Glamourous Cero Sunggyu set


----------



## Chloe (Sep 7, 2011)

Not sure if want

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX2iFYNP_4U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2011)

Gossip Girl is a horrible song no matter what the language but at least Rainbow are trying with their Japanese debut, they speak/pronounce better than the rest of the groups going over now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

YoonA!!!


----------



## Chloe (Sep 7, 2011)

I know it's a horrible song but deep down inside I know I like it because No Eul gets more screen time in that mv than most of the other mvs


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> YoonA!!!



Her beauty doesn't impress me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

then just leave it lolol xD

KARA live today!!! tune in THIS is the MMO Square was talking about pushing
live comment as well

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU45mHJMj80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Sep 7, 2011)

tbh Yoona has always reminded me of an alien.
But not a Hara alien, an ugly alien D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

lolol Boom is hitting on Sunny again after got back from the army..
Strong Heart..hope soshified will sub it soon!


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

> lolol Boom is hitting on Sunny again after got back from the army..





Can't be helped, a man doesn't easily forget his love/crush.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _CNBLUE First Step Review_ 




*First Step +1 Thank You*
C.N.BLUE
_1st Full Album + Repackage_​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2011)

medley of songs banned by the ministry of magic 

this is epic and awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2011)

:amazed **

She just made Yonghwa look extremely awesome lol


----------



## Spica (Sep 7, 2011)

Kara livestream~ Man, this is not a livestream.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 7, 2011)

free concert may not happen.
do not want 
I need my Tae woo 

this had me laughing for a while


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2011)

the free concert thing felt too good to be true.

JYJ's other title track, Get Out, leaked:


----------



## JJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Allkpop can be fail sometimes. CNBlue has a lot of stuff going on. Japanese indie album did very well, single coming in October in Japan, and....


CNBlue is opening up for Linkin Park for their Japanese tour. It is 1 concert for now, but the rumor is they might be doing it for the whole Japan tour. 


Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head

And nice CNBlue review Rain's Angel.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2011)

speaking of cn blue, i accidentally favorited the banmal song recently.  

those stupid hearts, they're fucking huge.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> the free concert thing felt too good to be true.
> 
> JYJ's other title track, Get Out, leaked:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> This is their song they're going to promote for their comeback??!



I think it's a dual title track, this one + In Heaven.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 7, 2011)

Tae woo's new twiiter 
gonna follow when I get home


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol, Tiffany's facepalm. Very cute!


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness.  Taeyeon looks amazing.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HlNEzJOdEYU[/YOUTUBE]
I really like this, and it's a good jab


----------



## Spica (Sep 7, 2011)

Watching Invincible Youth <3 I haven't checked out BEG deeper than Sign and Abracadabra but Narsha is love~ 

Everyone's a mod? Here I thought I was special.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

Invincible Youth is JJANG...hella fun!


----------



## Spica (Sep 7, 2011)

It really is! I'm in love with Sunwha now <3 That girl is so cute, her horrible math-skills make up her charm.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

White Paper!...and lol Hyomin is like Sunny's follower lolol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2011)

Spica said:


> Watching Invincible Youth <3 I haven't checked out BEG deeper than Sign and Abracadabra but Narsha is love~
> 
> Everyone's a mod? Here I thought I was special.



IY was so good until Sunny left the show around episode 30's ): ):

I was sad. I've watched some episodes after that but it wasn't the same.

Hyomin + Sunny were the reasons why I watched IY. ;-;


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> ok so my new addiction to Step has me realising I'm a bit out of the loop again to whats new these days in kpop
> 
> someone gimme a rundown



This list is from the top of my head:

1) *KARA *released their new mini album & will be making their *comeback *this month

2) *Lee **Seung **gi*, *JYJ*, *WG*, *SNSD *& some other groups are making their *comeback *this month

3) *KARA*'s *Step *single got accused of being a _plagiarized _material. 

4) *SNSD's* *SooYoung *was _released _from the hospital from her car accident. 

5) *YGE *ranks *first *in profits, surpassing *SME*

6) *Khuntoria *have finally departed from *WGM*

7)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice review RA. I really liked First Step but imo FNC should try to keep their Japanese stuff in Japan, yes have the odd track but not so many. Thing is CNB's Korean sound is more pop rock with hooks, fast paced and melodic beats while their Japanese stuff is more slow and somewhat Jrock in it's structure. To CNB fans there wouldn't be an issue but the average Kpop listener probably wouldn't like the change and find the latter half of the album slow. Oh and yeah I Don't Know Why is one of my fav CNB tracks, I love it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2011)

Also G-d solo soon but we don't know the exact dates

I'll read your review when I have time RA

I regret getting a job + studying at the same time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> ok so my new addiction to Step has me realising I'm a bit out of the loop again to whats new these days in kpop
> 
> someone gimme a rundown



Recent releases (other than Step):
Leessang's 7th Album
Davichi's Love Delight Mini
U-Kiss' 2nd Full Album Neverland

Yeah Enno, ia with you on the whole Japan/Korea sound thing. Fnc was lazy this time but at least not as lazy as CCM, JYP & Starship ent. The later half of First Step isn't as well liked as the first half, going by online charts.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn I really liked them too



> "DSP Media has stated that KARA‘s Goo Hara and B2ST‘s Junhyung have not broken up!
> 
> “After checking personally with Hara herself, it is true that they are still dating,” said DSP Media.“Their breakup is not true.”
> 
> ...



Wait a second is Jun Robo trying to get Cube to break up with Hara because he can't man up and text her or leave the "It's not you it's me" voicemail on her phone? Chivalry really is dead.

RM45: "My jeans mean freedom", Jaesuk is just too funny


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 7, 2011)

Soooo anyone want to explain why everyone's suddenly a mod? I've been trying to look for an explanation thread but so far haven't found anything...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Soooo anyone want to explain why everyone's suddenly a mod? I've been trying to look for an explanation thread but so far haven't found anything...





So, DSP actually lets their idols date..? As well as Cube?!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 8, 2011)

Since there's a lack of posters tonight, I'll just spam this post with SNSD pictures, specifically Tiffany


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2011)

idk but Yuri is like sooo CUTE now~


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 8, 2011)

Yuri isn't cute, shes just hawt.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2011)

If they're still together then I really like the way their relationship is going , away from the spotlight .

Media / entertainment and love don't go well together , so i'm glad they're keeping it private


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2011)

T-ara gonna comeback in October with Black Eyes

Honestly as much as I like the girls, I'm getting kinda sick of them.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 8, 2011)

So JunHara is still happening?

Damn Sunny is cute.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2011)

Infinite won again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2011)

oh wow Infinite won again? nice nice congratz!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 8, 2011)

has no one commented on the BEG comeback yet?
I really hope that this is his is the last date they mention for it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2011)

Se7en said:


> has no one commented on the BEG comeback yet?
> I really hope that this is his is the last date they mention for it



I think it was talked about a few pages back.

Should be confirmed tho cause they actually released dates this time and not a general statement of 'We will come back around this month'


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

If Tara are going back to their First Album days then I welcome it but if it's retro again then idc. It does seems like they just went away so coming back so quick seem hasty, but CCM needs money and well they've got nothing else and the girls sell well. Roly Poly+Japan+individual activities+dramas+ another mini=dead.



Congrats to them, where do they get so much money from to buy all that and where do all the CD's go? I hope they recycle.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 8, 2011)

take a look at KARA STEP concept

Maxi is going to be late :/
How late. 
I won't be able to stay for too long and I wanna see Maxi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2011)

>Sudden JunHara post with no real information on them

THEY HEARD ME.

THEY'RE FUCKIN ANDROIDS, MAN.

Also, I won't be able to go to SMtown NYC.  If only it weren't on a fuckin Sunday.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

I doubt many can go with school next day, who's parents would be okay with that? 

It might not be hard to meet up with the idols though, they'll probably be spending time at the obvious places like Liberty island and Empire State Building.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2011)

Fuck, they need to come to DC. 

I would track Seohyun down inside a Smithsonian quite quickly I bet.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 8, 2011)

You can't Nude?! I might be in the same boat as you though 
it depends on how my mom feels today and tomorrow morning 


Leaving in 10 
at least I get to see them today


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2011)

well you never know

15k tickets might sell out quick and NY will ask for another

they did it for paris, they probably won't want to disappoint us either.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

Infinite looked so grateful, like a fat guy would with Megan Fox.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Infinite looked so grateful, like a fat guy would with Megan Fox.



Looks pitiful to me


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

Sungyeol not there to sing, just look pretty. But Sungjong does need to work on his vocals, he has a nice tone but no control.
For Hust:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2011)

haha

tbh i think sungjong just has to get out of puberty

i know he has a high pitched voice, but he is at that age.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not just they're autotuned but really dialed back (rapping should be alot less calm) so you can barely tell the difference between them. 


random


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

Cara's gonna neg me for this but aww


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2011)

Sungyeol joined the group last and had the least training so his vocals being bad doesn't surprise me. He was put in to make the group an odd number group, which have better looking choreographies. He's involved in a sitcom now tho

Sungjong has a nice tone but needs more vocal training.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 8, 2011)

They are Gorgeous in person


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2011)

Flawless Yongseo and Vic spam 

Yeh as Cara said , Sungjong just needs to get out of puberty and Yeol still has hope considering how much Dongwoon improved


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Cara's gonna neg me for this but aww



;_________________;

i really hope they come to DC or get another NYC date.

I just can't go on a freaking sunday, i have school + an unmovable appointment the day after


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

Well he got to say "Do you hear me" this time round. Next time round he might even get to sing.

Sucks you can't go Cara


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2011)

Is attendance really important or something? I always skip lectures


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Is attendance really important or something? I always skip lectures



oh no the attendance actually isn't a problem

it's the appointment, stupid driving school has terrible scheduling and oct 24th was the most recent i could have it (it was that or wait like 3 months)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

> I really dont care about him, maybe if he actually develops a useable and unique sound like Sungjong and starts looking cute and adorable like sungjong



Well atleast he shines in variety, the guy is probably one of the best rookies in terms of variety skills.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

All I imagine is her thinking "bitches".


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2011)

Cara : cant come back on monday?

Cute asian chick at work but I think shes fucking the teamleader , fucking looks like he just got out of jersey shore .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

Where you working Hust?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2011)

This shares customer service thingo

Pretty much have to pIck up the phone and let them know the share prices etc . Decent pay so I aint complaining .

I could screw someone up royally though but the company might fuck me up


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2011)

UEE body & Personality + Nana Height + Gahee abs & dance skill + Jung ah's voice and boobage

would we create a monster or perfection



Hustler said:


> Cara : cant come back on monday?
> 
> Cute asian chick at work but I think shes fucking the teamleader , fucking looks like he just got out of jersey shore .



the appointment is monday at noon.   so pretty much after the concert my mom would have to somehow drive the four hours back home, but she's unwilling to do that


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

Wouter I've really only seen Sesame Player with Infinite and on the show Sungyeol was by far the funniest.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2011)

You forgot Nana's face and supermodel walk


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like whoever is in charge of Shinee in Japan is panicking, Japanese lucifer + love like oxygen will be released on Oct 12 according to sources on tumblr

Juliette's sales didn't live up to expectation I see, its first week sales were like 1k higher than the first day sales for Replay.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Looks like whoever is in charge of Shinee in Japan is panicking, Japanese lucifer + love like oxygen will be released on Oct 12 according to sources on tumblr
> 
> Juliette's sales didn't live up to expectation I see, its first week sales were like 1k higher than the first day sales for Replay.



Shame. SHINee is a good vocal group as well. I guess they should've stayed in Korea and released better albums. Or it could be that SM just lacked promoting them.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3IBlBtdjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2011)

FUCK YEAH GUYS WE ALL MODS NOW

I LOVE MY SWEETASS LOOKING GREEN NAME


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2011)

yah .with not any power though!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2011)

Can September and October not get any more awesome? Secret are releasing their first full album mid next month (I think around the same time as T-ara).

At least we know TS Ent is not lazy (yet) so they'll release all new songs


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3IBlBtdjo[/YOUTUBE]



omg that was adorable ;____;


*Spoiler*: _FUUUUUUU_ 





I HAVE A FRECKLE IN THAT EXACT SAME SPOT.

TOTALLY MEANT TO BE.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

It's lack of promotion. They've not really promoted properly at all in Japan so it's just fans buying albums. Rainbow have the best chance right now, they're doing okay in digital charts, depending on how DSP and UM handle them they could be the next big Hallyu act.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Holy shit Kang Ho Dong just announced his retirement. The fuck

There goes one of the best MC's Korea had, I hope he can come back soon because while he's not my No 1 but he's still a damn good MC.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

> There goes one of the best MC's Korea had, I hope he can come back soon because while he's not my No 1 but he's still a damn good MC.



I don't think that he has any intention to come back if he is retiring.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Holy shit Kang Ho Dong just announced his retirement. The fuck
> 
> There goes one of the best MC's Korea had, I hope he can come back soon because while he's not my No 1 but he's still a damn good MC.



Best MC? tsk tsk.

I think we all know who the best is.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think it's permanent retirement so he could come back. Lol I said one of the best, we all know Jaesuk is the king of MCs


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 9, 2011)

Tbh i don't find him all funny at all. (kang)


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that he has any intention to come back if he is retiring.



An article says he is temporarily leaving the industry to reflect on his actions.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 9, 2011)

What did he do?


----------



## Spica (Sep 9, 2011)

Asdfg, BEG~ Some Narsha and Ga-in soon~


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Him or his accountant did some tax evasion of around $3 million.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

OMFG GUESS WHO I MET TODAY???????????


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> OMFG GUESS WHO I MET TODAY???????????



Sooyoung?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul Robinson from Neighbours?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

ONE OF THE GUYS FROM 4MEN , HE WAS LIKE IM ON HOLIDAYS ETC ETC


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 9, 2011)

tut tut kang, yoo would never think of such a thing.

4men?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

I'M SPAZZING SO HARD BECAUSE HE SANG FOR US AND SAID IF I EVER COME TO KOREA HE'LL INTRO HIS FAMILY


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

AND HE WAS LIKE YOU KNOW KWON JIYOUNG???


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 9, 2011)

Should of said he was your best friend, did you get a pic?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

FUUUU Hust. Which member was it?

Kagawa 4men were originally one of the pioneers of RnB in Korea, the members have chnged since then but damn they can sing.

Wait did he say he'd introduce you to GD? Should have asked him if he's met Vic


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

Eh his English was very poor but I used whatever Korean I had in me , I kept on bowing to him though but he was very humble

This guy --> Shin Yong Jae


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wait did he say he'd introduce you to GD? Should have asked him if he's met Vic



He barely understood English and I asked him what his favourite girl band through sign language and he said 2ne1 (Park Bom) pek pek

I even got that ^ (use bro) Australian number , he was like come to Korea I will introduce to the whole YG family


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

I gota admit he's a very good singer though , he sang Usher "U got it bad" for my friend


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder how good our Korean would be to them?

If I met Gyuri I'd be like Napun Yoeja, saranghae



> I even got that ^ (use bro) Australian number , he was like come to Korea I will introduce to the whole YG family



Hust you achieve something in minutes that fangirls could never in a century


----------



## koguryo (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds awesome Hustler


I'mma be getting LASIK!  WHAT?!?!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

He was like give me call when you get to Korea and i'll let you meet whoever 

So Eno if you ever wana meet Gyul let me know


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

Funniest thing is we met when we were going to chuck a piss and he was right behind me so I held the door open so he was like "Oh thanks , I don't speak much English but thanks" So I said "It's all good mate , I love Korean music" and he was like " Oh do you know 4men by any chance , i'm from it?"

Rest is history


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Wait Hust how did you even recognise him?Nvm you just answered. 

If Kara ever come to London for a shoot or something I'll probably go there and stalk the hell out of them.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok he messaged me now " Thank you for this night  u call back in Korea . I'll buy you all group in Korea" lool

Creepy 

My friends were kinda rude to him though


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Well there you go, he will fulfill one of your needs in Korea

That's atleast one of us who's got a semi Kpop friend now.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 9, 2011)

Hust, you should come to Korea so we can hang out


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol fuck you!!

It was so hard to communicate through sign language , he had an Iphone dictionary app though so everytime he didn't understand a word he typed it in .

I told him he's so humble and he typed it in and as soon as he found out the meaning  he got on the ground and bowed , I was like 

Kog : My spirit wont rest until I slam Vic


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

> My friends were kinda rude to him though



I can imagine. Unless it's an Asian girl I don't see guys being that friendly to a stranger.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can imagine. Unless it's an Asian girl I don't see guys being that friendly to a stranger.



I had to tell them he's the Korean MJ so atleast they show bit of respect


----------



## koguryo (Sep 9, 2011)

Hust- Meeting people in the Korean music industry while on the way to take a piss

Kog- Meeting nobody while living in Korea for 2 1/2 years


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Jaesuk "Who wrote Cinderella, Snow White etc? It's a family"

Haha: The Simpsons



The only famous people I've met are Indian actors and singers. And I didn't even care

What type of LASIK Kog? It's pretty safe so no worries.


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2011)

lol              Leo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Hust should have asked if he's used IU the bicycle.


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2011)

IU handles more passengers each year than Korean Air


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Well IU has two exits, extra leg space and in case of her going down passengers are required hold on tight.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

NJ what the hell


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Se7en said:


> NJ what the hell



Fuck yes.  

If it's on a day I don't have work I'll be going.

Edit:  Oh yes, I don't have work on the 9th.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll see you there, I realized that it's not that far :33


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

We just might run into each other though we'll probably be unaware of it.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

You'll know it me by my really loud screaming for tae woo 
If the line up doesn't change that is.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Take pics you two.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuu Leo that is super fucking goddamn awesome


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Se7en said:


> You'll know it me by my really loud screaming for tae woo
> If the line up doesn't change that is.



I'm sure that there might be others with screaming just as loud as you.  



Ennoea said:


> Take pics you two.



I don't have a camera.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sure that there might be others with screaming just as loud as you.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a camera.



I don't think so 


Neither do I.



SHIT
I can't tell if the tickets for the smtown concert are sold out :/


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

whats wrong?  is your order not processing or something?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

No it's just that every time I try and view tickets available it give me an error


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

?

Though I'm slightly evil for thinking "omgihopetheysoldoutthatmeanstheymightdoanother"


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

nope it keeps giving me that error 

I can't wait until my mom gets home I really hope she bought them earlier..I don't have a phone to call her either
/lost it


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

well it says on the page you can buy them at the box office tomorrow if theres any left over


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> well it says on the page you can buy them at the box office tomorrow if theres any left over



So I just read the article about the free *NYC* moving to New Jersey. 

Is it really accurate of allkop to say that the concert was moved to New Jersey when it's actually a separate state?

Anyway, they should also make it a 3-day free concert and drop by Los Angeles (=)


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

well it's not too bad.  NYC and new jersey are like right next to each other.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2011)

Omg Hust so jealous of you rn


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope there's some left over then :33



Girls' Generation said:


> So I just read the article about the free *NYC* moving to New Jersey.
> 
> Is it really accurate of allkop to say that the concert was moved to New Jersey when it's actually a separate state?
> 
> Anyway, they should also make it a 3-day free concert and drop by Los Angeles (=)



it's only like 30 mins away from TS.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

no eun sol just needs to accept them both and have a 3some


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

If only that was the solution in every K drama then we wouldn't have any love triangles anymore and everyone happy


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If only that was the solution in every K drama then we wouldn't have any love triangles anymore and everyone happy



it's time for me to enter the drama business


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

take a look at KARA STEP concept

this is so epic


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Section
225
Row
E
Seats
3
Type
Standard Admission
Price
US $227.90 x 1
Price Details 

FUCK YEAH BRO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2011)

oh wow..the ticket price is something!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

i was prepared to spend 100 on one. XD

220 is a full fucking paycheck


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

they jacked the price up this morning like 20 mins before sale time I've heard :/

Plus I mean it's madison square garden + smtown

and I wanna be close -ish  to the stage


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Are the good seats atleast? That price is frankly ridiculous.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if SM hurries up with SNSD's new album just to take out JYJ.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

blue section 

225

It's iffy but at least I can see the stage

the actual ticket cost 188 but tax or something was added on :/
to be honest I'm not sure what.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

lol i wonder if 300,000 is really the number

must be some crazy loyal fans if so


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't see what you mean 

I'm off to TVXQ my nails~
/been wanting to for a while


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2011)

Isn't there a mosh pit??


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys. anything new? Did I already mention I'm completely addicted to Aziatix. I guess I did.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

300,000 could be real, I imagine adding on Japan and Asia sales it'll be alot more. JYJ fans are crazy esp with the "We'll show you SM" stance they have. Adding on to that Jaejoong and Yoochun are really popular right now. If DBSK and Suju can sell over 200k then I doubt they can't. Music Essay sold like a ton too and that was a bunch of essays.

Then on the other hand YG used to claim 200k sales on preorder and reality was alot different.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Se7en, you lucky bastard.  

I get off of work at seven and can't go...unless I ask for a day off.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol I'm not surprised if 300k is real cause they sold a ton of The Beginning


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Wish I could go to the concert. Being in Mexico doesn't help at all.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't worry Katz, I'm sure that Se7en will record it.  Right Se7en?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

I live in Yorkshire, I'm gonna die without witnessing the sweet smell of a Kpop idol

that came off creepier than I intended

Se7en broke her camera while recording stuff in the boys toilet so no such luck.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Fairu is right Se7en, gotta record it. 


Enno's creep self is out


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll try my best 
that means I'd have to delete all my songs off my mp3 player to record the entire thing 
such a hassle /lesigh
hopefully I'll be able to upload it successfully 
but it will be iffy quality


by the way does anyone want to see my fail nails?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

wait se7en is a girl? 

i am never sure about any of this lol


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow so apparently there was a 6.4 earthquake near Vancouver.... which I apparently slept through 

omg why is mother nature so sick these days


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> wait se7en is a girl?
> 
> i am never sure about any of this lol



what does it say under my occupation?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Wow so apparently there was a 6.4 earthquake near Vancouver.... which I apparently slept through
> 
> omg why is mother nature so sick these days



I unno

but i can now say i've lived through most natural disasters, everything cept a tsunami cause i don't live close enough to the coast.

thank god though, water is the most power shit in the world.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

Se7en said:


> what does it say under my occupation?



OMFG YOU HAD ME GOING THIS WHOLE TIME LOL


I don't give much a damn about gender but I've literally just glanced at "Male" and thought dude.

my god i can't trust anything now XD


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> OMFG YOU HAD ME GOING THIS WHOLE TIME LOL
> 
> 
> I don't give much a damn about gender but I've literally just glanced at "Male" and thought dude.
> ...



My job here is done 


Seriously though if you checked the cute asian boys FC it seems pretty obvious that i'm a girl


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

the fact that you're into Ukiss threw me off so much


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Why would that be?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

we're not huge fans of u-kiss here, and we always talk about how gay they act in all their MVs xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> we're not huge fans of u-kiss here, and we always talk about how gay they act in all their MVs xD



I'm not a stan of u-kiss but I enjoy their music and i'm a guy ;-;

am i gay? ;-----;


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

don't worry GG

we're becoming more fond of them by the day.  it's just hilarious how they grope each other in Shut Up.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

I can admit that they are a bit gay, bit I mean how can you not like kevin, he's like the most adorable thing in the world 

I've only seen the man man ni hal, and like 1min of 0330 (I just couldn't see anymore)
besides neverland so I wouldn't know much about that though 

500 error is making me mad, just let me upload my hyunseung av damnit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah i heard the avys are a problem as of late

maybe a smod can insert it, but i'm not sure

also random: if you google Nudeshroom in images you get a bunch of seohyun.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 9, 2011)

who said grope ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel bad for Sa Yeon, she's really a classy and funny lady but they keep devolving her in to some loud aggressive wrestler woman.

Lol Ukiss, they were damned since the "We're all grown up" song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

shit i have neverland stuck in my head now

ANAL FANTASYYYYYYYY

LAND LAND LAND LALANADNDANNDND



Ennoea said:


> I feel bad for Sa Yeon, she's really a classy and funny lady but they keep devlving her in to some loud aggressive wrestler woman.
> 
> Lol Ukiss, they were damned since the "We're all grown up" song.



Sayeon is hilarious.  I'm glad she gets paired with Gary and Jaesuk cause they're easily the classiest when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Jaesuk is because he never attacks peoples weaknesses or makes them feel self conscious, he tends to go for different type of comedy.

Talking of him being classy and next minute he's helping a woman and her kid. Man he really is admirable.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

Indeed.  I think I'd feel as excited meeting Jaesuk in some random situation as I would to any idol. XD  

He's so amazing, he just exudes compassion from every pore in his body. ;_;


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> shit i have neverland stuck in my head now
> 
> ANAL FANTASYYYYYYYY
> 
> ...



I can't ever sing the lyrics correctly because of someone pointing it out
someone please stop giving kevin the questionable lyrics.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2011)

Kpop in general needs an english screen

junhyung probably asks hara to make a love baby with him erryday


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Make a love baby yeah. Junhyung is known to have terrible English though. Kara have no excuse with an English speaker and their "If you wanna pretty, every wanna pretty".


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

> that means I'd have to delete all my songs off my mp3 player to record the entire thing



It'll be worth it.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

My dash is filled with Mika.


my body wasn't ready  my gorgeous leader.


NudeShroom said:


> Kpop in general needs an english screen
> 
> junhyung probably asks hara to make a love baby with him erryday


I mean I'm sure you'd get a ton of offers for someone who knows full english&korean to work just of screening songs


Eternal Goob said:


> It'll be worth it.



You better hope you can see them 
ibetterhopeicanseethem


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

My dash is always just filled with SHINEE


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Well do you like shinee?

my dash if usually full of sexy boyband gifs, t.o.p gifs,some Maxi, Macros,UKISS and Jay&Husky (DGNA)
oh, and some FTisland thigh.

having a full page of mika is really rare


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

I like Shinee the normal amount but I have to scroll pages of pairings, random gifs and girls orgasming over Taemin to get to other stuff. I had to stop following a couple of people because they posted Shinee stuff every 5 seconds.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Ah, that must suck 
I don't usually follow anything shinee for that exact reason.
I don't like taemin. most people on tumblr like taemin.

the only shinee thing I follow is shineetrollblog ()


so I hear they're releasing  jap. lucifer.
good, I actually wanted to hear that one 
i figured it would flow better in japanese.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

> i figured it would flow better in japanese.



Possibly but Taemin's Japanese isn't very good and if they remain adamant on him singing so much of their Japanese stuff it's gonna come out pretty bad.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

they should keep the lines the same and just translate it. or make taemin take longer classes.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

it's happening.
the apocalypse.

seriously though good for him and the rest of them too.
tough times are ahead for you.



stupid name but whatever, hwanhee better prepare some good songs for these guy's debut, expecting only the best <3
plus they're cute 


Damn, every time Tae woo posts a picture on his twitter, I feel inspired to do something artsy <3




hahaha, what is this is I don't even.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

White guy in Kpop? Lulz every girl is gonna stan the hell out of him.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

not gonna stan him for now
not korean.
not cute.
I like my cute korean boys that can sing.

I'll wait and see if he impresses me with his voice. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Dude has to dye his hair blonde and the Korean girls will go gaga for him. That is if the group gets far enough. I wonder if any of them can even speak Korean?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Khun on RM again? He has to be one of the least interesting participants each time he's been on yet he keeps coming back.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tOQZc2kBax4[/YOUTUBE]
my sides
that girl dance omg


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7bA-37EpQv8[/YOUTUBE]
0:32 that boy is slowly becoming my favorite.
mmmm dat voice and the blonde's one too. sweet and rough.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Doing modern dance to Bubble Pop? Wtf


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

Who is that by the way, you know? 


gonna listen to the rest of music bank tomorrow, night :33


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Bubble Pop is by Hyuna from 4minute.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

I meant the dude


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Joon from Mblaq was doing the modern dance, the other one was done by Sungjong from Infinite.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

infinite, infinite evrrywhere today.

/searches sungjong

/turns to :32 above.

/searches lyrics

/looks at video again

I'm suddenly inspired.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 10, 2011)

Se7en said:


> hahaha, what is this is I don't even.



hoshit they're ALL from Vancouver? omg stanning them so hardcore already, I wonder if any of them graduated from my school 

That K9 guy is kind of cute tbh 

edit: lolz wrong link


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2011)

This could either be huge or a major flop.  They're debuting on the show I auditioned for


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> fuck Shindong's eyelids post surgery are just messing with my head hahaha
> 
> anyway, Yesung was fucking perfect here, and omg Sungmin got more parts and he doesn't look creepy as fuck anymore. Yes Yes Yes Yes
> 
> why do I like this song 10 times better when I see it performed?



I'm still having a hard time liking this song.. D:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I live in Yorkshire, I'm gonna die without witnessing the sweet smell of a Kpop idol



Do you have a Yorkshire accent?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

Hara is super duper cute..

and lol idk y but this song crack me up alot 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT0-jwzsbaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2011)

FMD! She's so gorgeous


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

Hustler said:


> FMD! She's so gorgeous



this is so lol GDs dance lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2011)

After School will release their 2nd Japanese Single on 23rd November.

Remake of Diva (wonder how they're gonna fit E-Young/Lizzy in and Bekah's raps) + new Japanese song, Ready to Love.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2011)

RM hiphop special is subbed 

Love it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xI7QCBFFJ7Y#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 10, 2011)

Hustler said:


> FMD! She's so gorgeous



omg LOL


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Hustler said:


> FMD! She's so gorgeous



Fantastic.  

Koreans sure do like walking in place.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

but I posted the entire thing a page ago
it's on a tumblr link
with my post saying "this is so epic" 
/foreveralone


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2011)

Se7en said:


> but I posted the entire thing a page ago
> it's on a tumblr link
> with my post saying "this is so epic"
> /foreveralone



It's okay. I saw it, too. ACTUALLY, I saw it on my Tumblr couple days ago but thought it was just cringing. But now that I've seen it more than once, I think it's pretty funny now.

Every time I watch Top Girl performance, I see the backup dancers with better wardrobe than G.na, and they also like to look at the camera as if they are singers..


----------



## Spica (Sep 10, 2011)

Anna Tsuchiya in the back listening to this. Asddfgh. I wanna see the show~


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bycvRBN0EYc[/YOUTUBE]

I'm really not fond of these types of MVs.
but it is touching.

[YOUTUBE]5CtPo72qkfk[/YOUTUBE]
tehee
this could grow on me

do I have any of their songs? 
/checks
I only have Ok.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

Fuck yeah another RM out today, gonna be an awesome day of rest 

Also, another list idea, favorite and least favorite RM guests?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

Well if anyone wants to see my fail nails here they are 

*Spoiler*: _Maxi's hand_ 






The T got cut off because I moved my hand 





*Spoiler*: _Yunho's hand_ 











as you can see I was watching scrubs


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 10, 2011)

Fav
Cha Tae-hyun
Yong Hwa
Yuri
Shin Bong-sun
Nick is ok too

Worst
Jessica (Lazy ass)
Shin Se-kyung ( So so SO! awkward)
Shim Hyung-rae ( Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), ski ep if anyone is wondering)

Also that other old guy, when they had to wear make up, ( most boring ep ever) and had to repeat him till they got it right. Who spat water out on Suk jin face .


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Well if anyone wants to see my fail nails here they are
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Maxi's hand_
> 
> ...



Why would you even do that, nails look best when they are natural.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why would you even do that, nails look best when they are natural.



When I'm bored I paint my nails


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

> Do you have a Yorkshire accent?



Nope. I actually made sure never to get one.

RM guests: 

Fav:
Hyori
Yonghwa
Cha Tae Hyun
Kim Kwang Kyu (the bald guy who was with Tony)
Yuri (waaaah)
Siwon (lulzy)
Ye Jin
Shin Bong Sun

Worst is probably too harsh but ones I didn't really like:

Khun (sorry but he's been on it so many times yet I can't even remember what he did, for me that's bad)
Jess (utterly uselessXD)
Taec: he seemed too lucky on the show, scripted
Kim Hyun Joong (he wasn't bad but damn he totally chickened out against Sparta even when haha wasn't giving up)

The eps are only up to 52 on ISubs, where are you guys watching it?


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 10, 2011)

kshownow is up to 59


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

did Jing ep got sub yet...i want!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Gwangsoo seems more popular than Khun in Thailand, the pics those cray cray girls had printed of him and fake mustaches

Lol Thailand just seems full of English people. White woman dancing to Tell Me was fucking random


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

Jess was useless in RM

imma do my list too once i catch up on these two, i just went upstairs to play Deux Ex while my brother was gone lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

Jess even hates running..so thats obvious xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Is Deus Ex any good?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

the game?..idont play game much so idk lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

well i'm terrible at this type of game, it actually requires skill that I've never had 

but for the little bit i played it was interesting.  i've only played a little of this one and the first one so i'm not exactly sure how to explain it other than it's sort of an RPG shooter type game, sorta like MGS

edit: LMAO JI HYO

(about So Yi) "She can friggin' fly!"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Haha flirting with Khun sister


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

oh god... the running men in hiphop style...

i must say jong kook is hella fly looking like that though


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is Deus Ex any good?



it has several glaring flaws but it's still one of the best games i've played this year 

Together with Portal 2 and the Witcher 2

and a worthy sequel to Deus Ex 1


----------



## Alien (Sep 10, 2011)

Double post

And the music is pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiN6t7K7txw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

Woah

Jihyo actually spazzes a little about JK being on the show, they must not be lying when they say she's a fan.

edit: fuck i love this episode already from the outfits


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6NWF--zpwsM[/YOUTUBE]
oh my god my eyes.
I need to watch more top CFs


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

Jaesuk is so great.  Mirae said she couldn't eat the octopus and he asked them to get her rice. ;______;

LOOOOOOOOL

MIRAE RAN UP ON JONG KOOK LOL

NOW THAT'S A SIGN OF A TRUE GANGSTA.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2011)

nice to know she's still friends with Eunjung.

damn I needa watch that hiphop special asap.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

me at the end of the hip hop special:


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

omg protect the boss episode 12 that bathroom scene when the dude walks on mon and Ji fighting 

bahahaa 
BRB Making gifs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2011)

a Japan show did a ranking of best vocals out of groups recently debuting in Japan (or in this year):


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Miss Universe contestants:

Miss Indonesia looks pretty.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

Lacks AMURICA.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

lol China..heavy make up..
and even though Im Vietnamese..i dont even know that miss VietNam lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

> Lacks AMURICA.



Just Asian+Oceania contestants.

Miss Czech Rep will take it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Miss USA:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

Watch the gifs and laugh

to get the first one you'd have to be watching the drama


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

To be honest Miss Korea is average, most of these competitions have odd choices anyway. They should do a Miss Idol competition and Yoona should be disqualified so she doesn't win by default. Let's objectify them more


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2011)

can't you imagine the talent competition 

i can think of like 50 innuendos to type here but i'm not gonna


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

lolol wat drama is that?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

im just jelly to death.. O.o


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh that kid was evil, but Jess was really cute, she attacked him from behind and just grabbed on to him because he was scared of her.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

if I dont die today..thats my dream lolol jk


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol wat drama is that?



The one I've been talking about for weeks 

Protect the boss
<3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

oh so that is the new drama? i see


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nope. I actually made sure never to get one.
> 
> RM guests:
> 
> ...



Yonghwa
Hyori
Yejin
Boyoung
Se Kyung
Cha Tae Hyun
Hara (2nd episode)
SBS
Choi Min Soo
Suzy

Worst ones are probably the same as you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2011)

omg the ending to the hip hop special ;_;

jk & mirae <3

I love how Jihyo was so efficient at being a spy, she and Haha are the only ones that can really pull it off well.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 10, 2011)

My fav's are Japan and Malaysia 

I'm a little disappointed in Miss Thailand since in my experience, Thai people are usually pretty hot, but she actually looks more average among that group.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2011)

RM ending was cute indeed

 Next RM looks epic , absolute mindfuck for Gary


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2011)

Miss New Zealand looks a bit old =/ maybe it's the makeup


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Thai one looks average, esp since usually Thai are seriously hot.

Doctor Who was so epic but so sad;_;


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

I like Miss thailand by the way


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2011)

All of them look pretty average 

Lol at Srilanka


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the bottom two on the left in the first column.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

last ss501 member to release solo work.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

minho you troll


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Se7en said:


> minho you troll



Poor Geun-seok, I understand how he feels.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Miss Universe contestants:
> 
> Miss Indonesia looks pretty.



Ugh. And what a shock, the Philippines chick is good looking. I thought they were the Mexico of Asia.

Is this Miss Middle Aged Universe?



Just saw Sri Lanka, hughhhh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

> Think you know K-Pop?
> 
> #201 - Eunji originally trained to be a vocal coach, but ended up joining A Pink as their main vocalist.​



=o she has great control over her voice (moreso than Hyorin), she's amazing.



> Think you know K-Pop?
> 
> #197 - Rainbow’s WooRi has received rap training from Outsider, Tiger JK and Supreme Team.​


​
well there's a reason why she raps better than most of the idols that debuted the same time as her.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow interesting

Tumblr?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

Amber's friend list:


> #117 - In the ‘Pinocchio’ album, Amber wrote thanks to NS Yoon Ji, BoA, Jiyeon, Eunjung, Junsu, Junho, DongWoon, Kikwang, DooJoon, Minzy, Nicole, Lizzy, Nana, Bekah, Raina, Chanmi, Seungho, Jaejin, Jino, Daniel, Jungmo, Sooyoung, Yuri, Sunny, Tiffany, Jessica, Taeyeon, Henry, Siwon, Kyuhyun, Sungmin, Zhou Mi, Key, Jonghyun, Minho, Taemin and all of 4minute.



this tumblr: take a look at KARA STEP concept



> #109 - 4minute’s Gayoon, MBLAQ’s G.O, After School’s Raina, Rainbow’s Hyunyoung and Infinite’s Sungyeol were part of the ‘SM Academy’.



 funny thing about this is how everyone here is the main vocalist of their group except for Sungyeol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you!

I always thought she was close with Donghae hmm . Friendships that surprised me the most  = Amber x Minzy & Nicole x Nana 




> #228 - On an episode of ‘We Got Married’, Yonghwa and Seohyun called Park Shin Hye to let her know about their “Banmal Song” that was just uploaded onto Youtube.  The actress promised to watch the video and leave a nice comment for the couple when she woke up the next day.  Her comment is currently flagged as spam.


----------



## Taco (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ae_vi3hM6K0[/YOUTUBE]

Why is this so catchy? Why does Taeil have a really nice voice?

And why does Miss Georgia look so god damn old


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

Nicole said Nana was part of the 91 line now on the first Kara Youtube show  omona was all like NO BITCHES SHE IS NOT PART OF THE 91 LINE, ONLY THE GUYS AND NICOLE ARE PART OF IT.

I'm surprised she's not close to Seohyun or Yoona but I think those two are closer to Krystal. Is Amber Christian? If she is, could've been introduced into that Christian friendship which Hyoyeon/Tiffany (if I remember) had with Minzy.



> #103 - Dal★Shabet’s Viki was a trainee in Star Empire Entertainment for five years.  She was supposed to debut in Nine Muses but ultimately ended up switching companies shortly before their debut.



good decision.



> #92 - Yunho, Jaejoong, Heechul and Kangin almost debuted together in a group called ‘4 Seasons’.  The idea for the group was scrapped when Yunho and Jaejoong were selected to be in DBSK.



Fei Lun Hai/Farenheit then used this concept 



> #75 - When MBLAQ was in Japan, Mir asked G.O. to accompany him to a convenience store, but refused to tell him what he wanted to purchase. Upon their arrival, Mir began to pick up every pornographic magazine he could find.



 all the facts about Mir I read are all about porn


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 11, 2011)

I forgot how an artist wins Triple Crown. Can someone fill me in?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> I forgot how an artist wins Triple Crown. Can someone fill me in?



triple crown = winning #1 three times on a music show



> #49 - Before their debut, Min from miss A and Hyoyeon from Girls’ Generation formed a dance team called ‘Little Winners’.  They went on to perform at various showcases.



 they would so be great friends, they have that random 4d personality



> #20 - After performing at the 2009 Gay Pride Festival in San Francisco, California, BoA was met with controversy in her native country of South Korea. In response, she stated that she loved all her fans regardless of race, gender, age, or sexual orientation.



boa needs to teach junho a lesson.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2011)

FT : Because he's the main vocalist duh lol

I'm not sure about Amber but yeh the christian group have a good bond going on lol



> #147 - Girl’s Day’s Sojin graduated from Yeongnam University with a major in mechanical engineering.


Noice she's really awesome



> #43 - In the ‘Pinocchio’ album, Krystal wrote thanks to her sister Jessica, Jonghyun (SHINee), Daniel (Dalmatian), Sohyun (4minute) and Jiyoung (KARA).



Daniel seems to be good friends with all the girls from US . I still remember he made a hole in the wall when they teased him about Nicole  .




> #30 - The other three members of Brown Eyed Girls were hand picked by JeA.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

beg's story:


> The first member Jea picked out was Miryo, who was known as a great female rapper from the hip-hop community. Miryo previously worked with other fellow rappers, such as Gil Seong-joon from Leessang, and the main female rapper in well-known hip-hop group Honey Family. Narsha was chosen when Jea remembered her as "talented singer" from her high school days. Ga-in was selected by the three members after she was eliminated from "Battle Shin Hwa". According to Ga-in, she was crying in the bathroom after failing the audition, was found by composer Ahn Jung Hoon, and then was chosen through the audition in Brown Eyed Girls' company. The four members held several small size concerts, and was actually known as "Crescendo" before officially debuting as "Brown Eyed Girls".



seems like a lot of idols came from Battle Shinhwa. Other than Ga-in, there was Seungri, G.NA and Hyosung (not sure if there's more).


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh interesting 

 What made Jea so special that she was allowed to pick her group members?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Oh interesting
> 
> What made Jea so special that she was allowed to pick her group members?



lol I think they were formed before they found a management company (think this was before Ga-in joined) and weren't started as an Idol Group so it was kinda different.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> beg's story:
> 
> 
> seems like a lot of idols came from Battle Shinhwa. Other than Ga-in, there was Seungri, G.NA and Hyosung (not sure if there's more).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I always wondered how Jea has enough pull to choose her fellow members. I read about how she got to recently.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

THE UNIVERSE IS HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGEEEEEEEE


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

sistar won today ;o; kinda glad someone else other than SuJu was gonna win on Inkigayo but too bad the song kinda sucks


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 11, 2011)

> #11 - The members of After School shower together and walk around naked in their dorm.



       

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha, Jessica XD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol I think they were formed before they found a management company (think this was before Ga-in joined) and weren't started as an Idol Group so it was kinda different.



Ah ok , she chose a damn good group and thanks for the info

Sistar doing well with a mediocre song indeed

Lol I often diss Elfs but they always find me a reason to


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

the funny thing about Elfs is that they don't realize SuJu really only hit it really big after their 3rd Full Album (with Sorry Sorry)  which was after SNSD's big break.

tbh SuJu has decreased in quality in their songs whereas Soshi have kept it consistent or improved.

I love how they accuse SNSD fans of bulk buying when Super Junior fans are the most well known bulk buyers out there too. smh.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

> #217 - Girl’s Day’s Sojin revealed that she’s convinced something will go wrong if she doesn’t wear black underwear during live performances.



This was good info 



> #209 - 2AM’s Changmin owns mesh underwear.



can I see them please?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 11, 2011)

> #178 - When he is angry with the other members, Infinite’s Sungjong beats up his teddy bear.


Cutest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

> #107 - Sunny once left a bottle of chocolate milk in her and Yuri?s room, which she forgot about for six months.  It eventually exploded all over the room while Yuri was sleeping.





> #102 - In the past, Heechul would dress as a woman when he would meet with his girlfriend as to not arouse suspicion.





> #76 - Super Junior?s Leeteuk once danced naked to ?Sorry Sorry? in a public sauna for a group of men.


----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> the funny thing about Elfs is that they don't realize SuJu really only hit it really big after their 3rd Full Album (with Sorry Sorry)  which was after SNSD's big break.
> 
> tbh SuJu has decreased in quality in their songs whereas Soshi have kept it consistent or improved.
> 
> I love how they accuse SNSD fans of bulk buying when Super Junior fans are the most well known bulk buyers out there too. smh.



ELFs never see anything wrong with their actions. They bulk-buy, hijack polls, Google-bomb, drive people to suicide etc for their golden boys.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ADkdNbvdaU0[/YOUTUBE]
oh my god


----------



## Chloe (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone have links to Miryo's underground stuff?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

davichi should have won inki 
why'd sistar win?

[YOUTUBE]fJLbpwBfE2o[/YOUTUBE]

but dat ukiss wet stage 

someday was really great.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

Inkigayo's system is weird and tends to be one week behind other music shows.

this davichi comeback was kinda meh after a while, I preferred their older stuff more.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

hey guise where is this from?



I want to see tae woo and sunny interactions before I start shipping :x
is that jessica too, the scared one?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2011)

Se7en you've never seen Invincible Youth? 

It's a show where they had Sunny, Hyomin, Yuri, Hara, Hyuna, Narsha, and Sunhwa out in the country farming.  Kim Shinyoung, Taewoo, and Noh Juhyun were the hosts.

You should watch it if you like Taewoo, the first 30 episodes or so were pretty great.

*Spoiler*: _list of running men lol, just needed it to see how many there were so i can order them_ 





Lee Hyo-ri
Hwang Jung-eum
Lee Chun-hee,
Goo Ha-ra (Kara)
Song Ji-hyo
Nichkhun (2PM)
Jessica (Girls' Generation)
Se7en
Son Dam-bi
Kim Shin-young
Jo Kwon (2AM),
Jung Yong-hwa (CN Blue)
Eun-jeong (T-ara)
Lee Joon (MBLAQ)
Victoria (f(x))
Park Jun-gyu
Lee Hong-ki (FT Island)
Kim Soo-ro
Shin Bong-sun
Cha Tae-hyun
Yoon Se-ah
Kim Jae-dong
Jang Dong-min,
Lizzy (After School)
Kim Kwang-kyu,
Tony Ahn (H.O.T)
Kwon Yuri (Girls' Generation)
Ko Joo-won
Kim Heechul (Super Junior)
Choi Si-won (Super Junior)
Kim Min-jong
Shim Hyung-rae
Lee Kyung-shil
Song Eun-ee
Park Bo-young
Jung Jin-young
Lee Moon-sik
Max Chang-min
U-Know Yun-ho (TVXQ)
Kim Byung-man
Seung-ri (Big Bang)
Hyun Young
Oh Ji-ho
Park Jun-gyu
Uee (After School)
Dae-sung (Big Bang)
Park Ye-jin
Sunny
Yoona (Girls' Generation)
Taecyeon (2PM)
Lee Sun-gyun
Park Joong-hoon
IU
Jang Hyuk
Kim Hyun-joong (SS501)
Noh Sa-yeon
Kim Min-jung
Choi Min-soo
Yoon So-yi
Choi Kang-hee
Ji Sung
Ji-yeon (T-ara)
Luna (f(x))
Sulli (f(x))
Suzy (Miss A)
Ahn Mun-sook
Kim Sook
Yang Jung-ah
Shin Se-kyung
Choiza (Dynamic Duo)
Gaeko (Dynamic Duo)
Simon Dominic (Supreme Team)
Tiger JK (Drunken Tiger)
Yoon Mi-rae




edit: also i should mention, you WONT be shipping Sunny with Taewoo.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Se7en you've never seen Invincible Youth?
> 
> It's a show where they had Sunny, Hyomin, Yuri, Hara, Hyuna, Narsha, and Sunhwa out in the country farming.  Kim Shinyoung, Taewoo, and Noh Juhyun were the hosts.
> 
> ...


I don't watch variety much, just maknae rebellion and the stuff ft island/DGNA are in 

I'll do it anyways they look adorable


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 11, 2011)

Se7en said:


> hey guise where is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that's one of the episodes of Invincible Youth.

EDIT: oops, should have refreshed this page before answering D:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 11, 2011)

oMG! IU is so adorable when singing Kissing You! What a cutie. I just wanna pinch dem cheeeeeks!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2011)

*So Goddamn Awesome They're a Perm Member Now Tier*
Song Ji-hyo, obviously.

*God Tier*
Hyori
Yonghwa
Jaedong
Siwon
Shin Bong Sun
Park Yejin

These six are probably people who I would pick as perm members or recurring guests.  Hyori because she's the original alpha female in variety, Yonghwa because he did the manliest fucking thing ever when he first guested, Jaedong is funny as hell, Siwon cracked me up using only his hands, and Yejin is a Hyori type who was good at fighting back.

Shin Bong sun is probably my favorite because I cracked up forever after watching her fight off Jaesuk and Sukjin with a goddamn broom to protect Jong Kook.

*His own goddamn tier*
Choi Minsoo

He's a badass at the game.  But it'd be too much to have two JongKooks running around controlling the game. 

*Me Gusta*
Hara
Yuri
Bo Young
Seungri
Se Kyung

These guys didn't have huge moments but they were memorable. :3  I particularly just liked these episodes in general.

*wat*
Jessica

She did nothing.   I feel like I would have more but most of the others are just "meh" because i'm indifferent to them.  If I'm not indifferent I'm just having difficulty matching name to face.

People I wanna see on RM... of course the rest of SNSD, grouped Taeyeon alone, cause bitches will go crazy for her, SooHyo, because I think they have potential if not overshadowed by the others, and SeoFany because Tiffany is more encouraging to Seohyun to not be too shy.  

Hyomin of course

Anyone else from Big Bang, or 2ne1

someone from Beast, not Kikwang though.  Preferably Doojoon and Yoseob

some infinity challenge type special

Gil, for a mission against gary

also more groups i like but don't see much variety of (Infinite, Miss A)

other than that i just learn the actors/actresses as they come


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2011)

> Orange Caramel once sat on a subway and was unrecognized.  Even the girl who was sitting next to Nana and watching After School’s “Bang!” didn’t notice them.



I bet all the guys sure couldn't stop staring tho.



> While recording f(x)’s “Hot Summer”, the pink tank hit Krystal in the back of the head.



I fear alot of people would like this


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2011)

> Jiyeon from T-Ara had her first kiss with actor Yoo Seung Ho during the filming of their “Lies” music video.



Oh you little liar


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2011)

that's somewhat believable at least though.  It was 2 years ago and she was 16. 

btw any chance you have Gain's bad temper?  I feel like i have it but I don't


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> that's somewhat believable at least though.  It was 2 years ago and she was 16.
> 
> btw any chance you have Gain's bad temper?  I feel like i have it but I don't



Pilot episode.

didn't I send you it a while ago?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2011)

I have step 2/4


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

lucifer info


----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2011)

Asdfg, just because I'm having BEG-fever because of Narsha on Invincible Youth, I'mma pick up the Adam couple on WGM. Gain~


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 11, 2011)

So, I hear G.na's Icon on shuffle a lot lately and can't help but to notice that her song sounds like one of Pink's songs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmzkb_JnE9s[/YOUTUBE]

1:04

Hara is such a troll.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Hara <3

I can't watch choreography without remembering Ichi and his attempts to perform the dances of some groups.  I wish I still had the video.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2011)

lol ..Hara!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I bet all the guys sure couldn't stop staring tho.



 it was on Playgirlz School and was just really hilarious cause Nana wanted to approach the lady but she immediately ran off when Nana was gonna speak to her.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2zbPS7ONxqw[/YOUTUBE]


sounds like typical stuff but I really like that dance 
can't get over maxi's high notes.
Want this album :33


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2011)

So I finally checked out Kara's Step and Ukiss's Neverland. tbh, I was kinda disappointed with Step. Still, though it's catchy and really good in its own right and definitely has that Kara style. 



I love Ukiss's gangster hands in Neverland though


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

noda have you listened to take me away on neverland?
or was it just the mv you checked out


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2011)

Just the MV, haha, is Take Me Away good?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_hBTRfCbBkQ[/YOUTUBE]

It always makes me teary eyed 
kevin and hoon sing this


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 12, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> what the fuck Mblaq got number 1 in bulgaria
> 
> that is.. kind of epic



Would you recommend me their latest album? I never listened to any of their songs but since I desperately need new ones, I wouldn't mind adding MBLAQ to my playlist.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

If you're looking for songs to listen to I recommend DGNA as a band ^^ 
/biased

Wah this is cute , they really are an awesome couple
bottom of the page

Oh my god what is this engrish


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 12, 2011)

Se7en said:


> If you're looking for songs to listen to I recommend DGNA as a band ^^
> /biased
> 
> Wah this is cute , they really are an awesome couple
> ...



DGNA? Never heard of them. When did they debut? How _good_ are they? Thanks


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> their latest album is fucking amazing, only bothered listening to all the songs earlier today actually. It's got a unique flair to it, quite different to normal kpop I'd say. But holy shit is it good.



MBLAQ's album? Been thinking about downloading it.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> DGNA? Never heard of them. When did they debut? How _good_ are they? Thanks



They were all in xing at various times before that group disbanded, they started in xing around 2007.
in 2010 they debuted in a new group.

I find enjoyable, I'd rank them just under Hongki, (He has great and powerful voice you can't disagree )
Mika, the leader has an excellent voice, he has a couple covers of english songs that I like better than the original. They are all really talented ^^ they can sing acapella too.

...I'm so biased on mika
It's so obvious. their wiki page has all the MVs if you want to watch them. Stumble stumble and love power are my favorites


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qGSQcbEOeYM[/YOUTUBE]
heres an acapella.
[YOUTUBE]sTpAT-_ZGQI[/YOUTUBE]
and here's the sky is furring down 

if you want more I have a couple more :33


----------



## JJ (Sep 12, 2011)

It's about time someone besides me listens to MBLAQ. Sadly this weekend was their goodbye stages. They had to cut their promotions short due to Japan promotions and G.O/Mir's trip to Peru. 

Oh and next month MBLAQ is going to be doing the opening song for Beelzelbub the anime.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope MBLAQ will be more successful than Shinee/Beast in Japan tbh cause they actually are trying with the market and putting out original songs (and sound decent speaking Japanese compared to 2PM)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

Yang Jiwon has a great voice. hopefully she debuts soon cause she's the last Five Girls member left (used to be in T-ara). Skip a bit in , she's still close with Eunjung. Around 6mins in


----------



## Spica (Sep 12, 2011)

Hara~ 



 I was so confused at first, this didn't look like Co-Ed.  By the way, what happened to them? 

Can anyone explain to me why Hanboks have such weird colour combinations?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

lol Co-Ed are doing male/female sub-units rn, nobody really cares for them, horrible lives (except Chanmi), etc.

with Davichi having just comeback and T-ara gonna comeback next month, looks like CCM has shelved them


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

that awkward moment when your parent wakes up at 5 am and catches you dancing to bad girl


"You've been up all night, am I correct?"

"0.0"

"why do I even bother..... just stop flailing your arms like you're having a seizure"


/never learned the dance properly


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

asodaohdoansdfsda the next 2 months are gonna be epic in k-pop

Kara and U-Kiss released their albums already. There's still B1A4, Brown Eyed Girls and JYJ this month. Secret, T-ara, and possibly Infinite repackage, Soshi & G-D next month. And Tasha and Tiger JK are preparing to comeback as well. Then there's Wonder Girls in November. Orange Caramel are supposed to comeback soon and 2AM's rumored to comeback too. Supposedly, Hyori and Dambi are gonna be release their albums sometime 'soon' too.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> asodaohdoansdfsda the next 2 months are gonna be epic in k-pop
> 
> Kara and U-Kiss released their albums already. There's still B1A4, *Brown Eyed Girls* and *JYJ* this month. *Secret*, T-ara, and possibly Infinite repackage, *Soshi & G-D* next month. And *Tasha and Tiger JK* are preparing to comeback as well. Then there's *Wonder Girls* in November. Orange Caramel are supposed to comeback soon and 2AM's rumored to comeback too. Supposedly, *Hyori and Dambi* are gonna be release their albums sometime 'soon' too.



Ownage! 

Will JYJ be promoting or they are gona be cockblocked again??

Time for Hyori to reclaim her throne


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

idk if JYJ will be cockblocked tbh, Music Bank said they'd let JYJ on if they release an official Korean album, dunno about MuCore and Inkigayo tho.

MNet might let them on for the lulz tho 

Hyori delayed her comeback a lot tho so idk, it may be this year or next year. She said June, then pushed it to August but now it's September already.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2011)

Feel sorry for the guys , even though they seem to be doing well for themselves , they have more potential than HoMin

I'm glad the Japanese invasion is not going to be as bad as I expected it to be 

If only nothing happened to Daesung , we could have witnessed Wonderbang or Hyori+Big Bang again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

sooyoung

JYJ have the more popular members and their songs are more old DBSK style compared to Homin. Changmin is a great singer but he isn't as good as Junsu or Jaejoong sadly while Yunho was always the weakest singer in the group.

tbh the fans that have most reason to be pissed about comeback delays are probably everlastings lol:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2011)

I do remember seeing all the BEG stuff and being happy... but never getting anything. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2011)

...I started sneezing after reading that article.

....I'M ALLERGIC TO INTERNET IDIOTS.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 12, 2011)

Episode 59 RM . That group made complete fools of themselves . South korea trying to do hip hop = cringe


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

RM in China Preview:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol apparently CNB got a bit of a cold reception from some Linkin Park fans in Japan, not exactly surprised.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2011)

Did they perform a Linkin Park song?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gasCpiYNMf4[/YOUTUBE]
I never saw the live version of this, today I fixed that :33


----------



## Spica (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm melting. His hand, his hand, his effing hand is slithering down down down~


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

> Did they perform a Linkin Park song?



They opened for them at a concert.


----------



## Spica (Sep 12, 2011)

Gyul-spam:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql32JDzLrUo[/YOUTUBE]


I want these translated.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

I love how Gyuri's basically brainwashed everyone in to thinking of her as a goddess


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

I really can't stop crying. 
take me away is just..


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2011)

> #12 - As a child, Seungho of MBLAQ was forbidden from entering the kitchen. His father believed it was a place for women.



ಠ________ಠ


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

I listened to it, it's pretty good but Sistar's album was obviously the best album of the decade


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 12, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> is b2sts fiction album any good? lol
> 
> have some suju btw


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wNKTBw7wbVk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vnLb0uP9HIM[/YOUTUBE]
Woot I found a youtube link to share Jiggy dogg's new single album :33

I love the title track 5 minute stand by :
sorry it took so long, I forgot about it for a couple of days


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

> is b2sts fiction album any good? lol



It's good but some of the songs are too alike, I liked their last mini more.

No King of Idols this year?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2011)

Albums for me this year considering all the songs , I haven't listened to all the songs from Monalisa

2ne1
Fiction
Tonight
Asura Balbalta
Over the top
Vvip

There is this girl at work who has pretty much the same persona as Seob haha . She's awkward as hell yet so polite and sweet , all she eats is healthy food and just reads during her breaks . 

I was walking 20m behind her yet she held the door open for me lol I was touched

I'm gona say hi to her today


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

stay classy Karam 



disgusted Karam, bitchy Mika and creeper Husky all gathered in one place


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 12, 2011)

CNBLUE opening a Linkin Park concert? now that's one weird combination


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

> There is this girl at work who has pretty much the same persona as Seob haha . She's awkward as hell yet so polite and sweet , all she eats is healthy food and just reads during her breaks .
> 
> I was walking 20m behind her yet she held the door open for me lol I was touched
> 
> I'm gona say hi to her today



She sounds cute.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol yeh shes pretty cute , she sits pretty close to me and she attends calls but I have never heard her speak lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

She sounds really cute nowXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2011)

Fiction & Fact is a good album but offers no variety.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2011)

lol first timeI see KJK tried to attack and run away...


----------



## koguryo (Sep 13, 2011)

The show I auditioned for is on.  Jiyoon isn't on it, good thing she isn't cuz if she was i woulda shot beat myself up about it bad.


----------



## JJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol apparently CNB got a bit of a cold reception from some Linkin Park fans in Japan, not exactly surprised.



It depends on who you ask. The fan that posted the Coward video said a lot of people were singing along. 



NudeShroom said:


> Did they perform a Linkin Park song?





Ennoea said:


> They opened for them at a concert.




I posted a video earlier of them performing Coward below. The song that I think they should have left out was Love. The rest were more of their rock oriented stuff.



> And I'm so proud of CNBlue for opening up for Linkin Park.


----------



## Spica (Sep 13, 2011)

Siwon is an avid tweeter.


----------



## JJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Siwon tweets every day in English and Korean (or it seems like it). The only other that is close is Hong Ki I think.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2011)

Siwon tends to google translate his English tweets tho 

infinite through the past year and 3 months:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2011)

holy fucking shit, this girl is 12 years old and 174 cm tall.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Isn't calling a 12 year old girl sexy a bit inappropriate? 

So wait was Hyo rejected or gave up on her ideal guy? Don't wanna sound like an ass but she can do better than Junho, if infact was him.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol people are saying it's Doojoon but I highly doubt it , most likely Eno's bias Junho


----------



## Chloe (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope it's not Doojoon.
I ship him with Gayoon


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

I doubt it's Doojoon, wasn't it obvious she really liked Junho for ages? I wonder what she saw in him?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 13, 2011)

;A;
Crying so much right now  not really


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

That's an old article, apparently it was a misunderstanding because both Hara and Junhyung claimed they're still having sex on fan gifts.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> ;A;
> Crying so much right now  not really



 you should check the later articles, this was a huge mess the day it came out but they're still together.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw that on tumblr as a new post, didn't check the date on the actual article


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Weird thing to say but Mblaq's new album would have suited Tara perfectly.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Spica said:


> Siwon is an avid tweeter.





JediJaina said:


> Siwon tweets every day in English and Korean (or it seems like it). The only other that is close is Hong Ki I think.



Injoon tweets alot more than hongki does 
I had to unfollow him.

Kevin also tweets everyday

Se7en doesn't post a lot, but He'll wish you a happy birthday if you ask him :33


----------



## Chloe (Sep 13, 2011)

I will totally get a twitter so he can say happy birthday to me


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

seriously look at him.


I really respect him for that :33


----------



## Chloe (Sep 13, 2011)

oh my god.

I can barely like wall posts on facebook when it's my birthday D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Netizens have only themselves to blame. Political corruption noone gives a ratass about but heaven forbid a celeb do something wrong, in less than 5 minutes there are suicide petitions flying around. There's something inherently wrong with a society that is so obsessed with how they're perceived by rotten internet trolls, that suicide or retirement seems to be the only way out of a situation. I'd say Dong should have just got thicker skin and rode it out but it's his decision and people should respect it. Other than Strong Heart I can't see any of the show continuing but 1N2D was the biggest show in Korea, I don't see KBS giving it up easily. 

This does kinda scare you tho, KHD was untouchable but within a week his career went ka-put. If this happens to Jaesuk then shit will get real


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Choi Min Soo is scary lol. Someone tell him it's RM and not Rambo.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 13, 2011)

FAP FAP FAP FAP

Very nice smooth skin she has. yumz


----------



## Chloe (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Siwon tends to google translate his English tweets tho
> 
> infinite through the past year and 3 months:



And he's was one with blond hair, omg wat is this?
I used to reblog pictures of him on my old tumblr


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

Choi Min Soo is awesome, he's like one of those masters from a Martial arts film with his analogies and hitting people with fans

Catch Gwang Soo, Ride Pony. I need to fucking make a meme out of thatXD

Great ep, Ji Hyo has seriously good instincts. The rest of them are idiots


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Dem pants.
now if only the japanese version can be can be good.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 13, 2011)

Dem pants


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

tabi's need to be tigher


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

> Sunny was one of many guests on the September 13th episode of SBS‘s ‘Strong Heart‘. MC Kang Ho Dong started off by curiously asking, “How many of the members are currently settled in a romantic relationship?” to which Sunny promptly responded,* “Less than the majority of the members are in love with somebody, or involved in a romantic relationship.*”





> Kim Heechul was visibly tense and started looking around awkwardly at his members making the audience even more suspicious. Shortly After, Kyuhyun admitted, *“From what I know for sure, less than half of the members are dating“. *Even though there is still a chance that none of the members are dating since he pointed out specifically ‘less than half‘, the studio was filled with a mysterious vibe. The other cast members shouted with certainty at Super Junior, “So there are some who are dating“!



something seems off


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 13, 2011)

Eh, I would be consistent with my translation if they wrote it like that. Less than a majority _is_ technically less than half since the definitely is majority is more than half.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm also *fucking* Tiffany, Taeyeon & Jessica. 

But then Yuri suddenly came out of nowhere and _cockblocked_ us. ;__;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Oh yeah, I'm also *fucking* Tiffany, Taeyeon & Jessica.
> 
> But then Yuri suddenly came out of nowhere and _cockblocked_ us. ;__;


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Se7en said:


>



YES  I want. Amazinnnngg.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 13, 2011)

lol.. I believe "cool story bro" caption would be appropriate for my caption.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2011)

Why are there G-dTop pics? are we getting another collab or it's just for some shoot?


Girls' Generation said:


> lol.. I believe "cool story bro" caption would be appropriate for my caption.



Don't even need the caption , picture speaks for itself 

Btw how old are you?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess Seobb is included in the less than half that is currently dating?



> Shortly after meeting up with her date, she accidentally spilled some soup on herself and due to the embarrassment, she never contacted her date ever again, resulting in much laughter from the studio.



Wut? Guys don't care about this kind of stuff, if the guy is actually bothered that your image is less than perfect then he's the biggest douche on the planet. I bet Sunny is lying, she prob only did that so she could get out of the date and go to Tara's dorm.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Why are there G-dTop pics? are we getting another collab or it's just for some shoot?
> 
> 
> Don't even need the caption , picture speaks for itself
> ...



Lol, why you ask? I'm 21. I hope I'm not too old or too young to many of you D:

I just browsed allkpop and all I see are pictures of some event. Didn't bother reading the articles..


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Why are there G-dTop pics? are we getting another collab or it's just for some shoot?
> 
> 
> Don't even need the caption , picture speaks for itself
> ...



Japanese "oh yeah" MV


----------



## koguryo (Sep 13, 2011)

I hate mosquitoes, I got bitten like 20 times last night and now I'm sick.

Oh and that one new group that's gonna debut with the white guy is gonna be fine, I think.  White dude is probably gonna fuck a ton of female idols.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

before I make my comment I need to know if I guy or girl was the one who bought it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Million dollars it's either a guy or a soshi fanclub that bought it lol


Ennoea said:


> I guess Seobb is included in the less than half that is currently dating?
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? Guys don't care about this kind of stuff, if the guy is actually bothered that your image is less than perfect then he's the biggest douche on the planet. I bet Sunny is lying, she prob only did that so she could get out of the date and go to Tara's dorm.


I hope so too 


Girls' Generation said:


> Lol, why you ask? I'm 21. I hope I'm not too old or too young to many of you D:
> 
> I just browsed allkpop and all I see are pictures of some event. Didn't bother reading the articles..


Actually you're the same age as me

Lol I don't know why but at times you strike me as a little kid  


Se7en said:


> Japanese "oh yeah" MV


Ah ok cheers


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 13, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I hate mosquitoes, I got bitten like 20 times last night and now I'm sick.
> 
> Oh and that one new group that's gonna debut with the white guy is gonna be fine, I think.  White dude is probably gonna fuck a ton of female idols.



That's sure a lot of bites you got from mosquitoes. Any on your face or neck? Do they have those sprays for mosquitoes?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

I hate mosquito's too. Esp when they buzz right next to your ear, fuckers.

Kog is it warm in Korea or cold? Normally sleeping under a fan solves the issue or wear thin socks.

The outfit was mostly like bought by a fansite. I hope it's some old guy who then wears it at parties and dances to genie for his female friends.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Million dollars it's either a guy or a soshi fanclub that bought it lol
> 
> 
> Ah ok cheers



most likely 

I gotta see how it sounds before I get excited.




So korea's jumpin gon the vampire band wagon premiering this drama
[YOUTUBE]3SLAlygAH_8[/YOUTUBE]
it actually looks pretty interesting anyone gonna watch it?


2. I'd tap that.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 13, 2011)

The mosquitoes tend to stay away from my face and neck.  They focus on my left arm and various fingers.  It's very warm and humid right now in Korea, summer was much hotter.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2011)

Se7en said:


> before I make my comment I need to know if I guy or girl was the one who bought it.


depends.  it could have been me making a bid with my shitty korean thinking it's a seohyun outfit. 



The Yuri and Sooyoung one are so perfect


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope that Taeyeon isn't one of them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2011)

couldn't find a good part time job (on holidays now) so I'm really bored D: these reviews are all digital singles though so it's a lot shorter.


*Spoiler*: _MA BOY_ 





*Ma Boy*
Sistar19
_1st Digital Single_​


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2011)

Gah RA if only you didn't live in Singapore.   I work for an Adult ed program and I work with a bunch of older women, and my boss is reluctant to higher men AND young people.

Thus it's older women who don't know how to use fucking computers and 80% of the work is on a fucking computer.  (I got my job through my sister so I happen to be the youngest person here, she's not so opposed to young women, you just can't be a dude it seems. ._.)

Either way, checking out reviews.

Also hipsterman, taeyeon is one of the main ones fucking probably.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm working part time in a school right now. Middle aged women are scary lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2011)

Enno, theres nothing scarier than an educated black woman.

I work with so many.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2011)

If Ma Boy was Sistar's comeback song I would have stanned the shit out of them.  Probably in my top 10 kpop songs for this year.

And lol I never knew the CSJH lyrics were so off the wall.  I'm not sure what they're trying to get at other than some weird back and forth feminism thing that has no hint to it's meaning in the video >___>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Gah RA if only you didn't live in Singapore.   I work for an Adult ed program and I work with a bunch of older women, and my boss is reluctant to higher men AND young people.
> 
> Thus it's older women who don't know how to use fucking computers and 80% of the work is on a fucking computer.  (I got my job through my sister so I happen to be the youngest person here, she's not so opposed to young women, you just can't be a dude it seems. ._.)
> 
> ...



your boss sounds paranoid  is she a feminist? cause it's pretty weird that there's an office with no men.



NudeShroom said:


> If Ma Boy was Sistar's comeback song I would have stanned the shit out of them.  Probably in my top 10 kpop songs for this year.
> 
> And lol I never knew the CSJH lyrics were so off the wall.  I'm not sure what they're trying to get at other than some weird back and forth feminism thing that has no hint to it's meaning in the video >___>



Starship Ent needs to get it together, stop working with Brave Bros. It's pretty clear when your best track isn't by him they needa stop working together.

lol yeah, the lyrics really threw me for a loop cause I had no idea it had such strong lyrics. tho it's kinda in the vid cause it's all women and there's no men in it.

lol Enno, single middle aged women are the worst imo. I used to work at this place and my boss was a terror (well she was nicer when I said I was quitting to study )


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2011)

Paranoid, possibly. XD Feminist, not really.  She's just gotten too used to working with women her age and probably feels like she'd be out of a job if she hired people more skilled in this area of work (of course which would normally be men and young people)


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 13, 2011)

;__; omg please don't talk of jobs and work. I've applied to like every part time job I could find and I've been to so many hiring fairs but I'm still so unemployed.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 14, 2011)

omg Sooyoung 

tbh I wouldn't be surprised if Jessica and Taecyeon were dating


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 14, 2011)

Testing out new sig.

I left a rant on one of Allkpop's article about them including Netizens comments saying it's not necessary for every article and gets irritating. Unfortunately, people on there disagreed with what I said and flagged my comment.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 14, 2011)

So... Hyoyeon seems to look very different to me now.




Let's not bs, she was long considered the ugly one of SNSD. I've seen her called Hyogre, Hyorc, etc. I feel like the blonde hair, and maybe her trying a new smile(?), is really working.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 14, 2011)

Cael said:


> So... Hyoyeon seems to look very different to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's either her hair or something with her face that is significantly different from before..


----------



## Alien (Sep 14, 2011)

She had ps

Multiple times as well from the looks of it. She looked a bit different a while back


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 14, 2011)

really    ?


----------



## Spica (Sep 14, 2011)

Cael said:


> So... Hyoyeon seems to look very different to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hyogre makes me want to throw a Pokeball on her. 

As for PS, what I do know is that she _hasn't_ fixed her nose. Her jaw isn't as long and her eyes seem a bit bigger. Maybe the angle of the picture or an effect of her hair. Transition from brunette to blonde can do a lot to how others perceive physical traits. 



lol, I think she looks so much like Gyuri here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone here is a fan of Jiyeon? cuz i got some HQ pic!


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 14, 2011)

She certainly looks better when smiling like this:



Usually she smiles like The Joker.


And I like Jiyeon.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2011)

U can totally make wallpapers with these shots

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 14, 2011)

I once again, marvel at how Ichi manages to find such huge pics where we can see every dimple/pimple or strand of facial hair on their face.


----------



## Spica (Sep 14, 2011)

It truly is amazing how there are any pictures of idols that have not been airbrushed. Jiyeon has bumpy nose pores~ <3 Now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I once again, marvel at how Ichi manages to find such huge pics where we can see every dimple/pimple or strand of facial hair on their face.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a guess but from what I can tell Hyo got her jaw, eyes and cheeks done, with some possible work on her lips. She looks pretty I guess.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeh she definitely looks much better but I can't say the same about Sooyoung , they shaved her jaw way too much 

Stupid Koreans and their V line face which looks like a bloody neandarthal


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeh she definitely looks much better but I can't say the same about Sooyoung , they shaved her jaw way too much
> 
> Stupid Koreans and their V line face which looks like a bloody neandarthal



She used to be our fav


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> She used to be our fav



She's still my ultimate bias but just not happy with what they did to her .

Her looks were perfect before ..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 14, 2011)

gorgeous mv


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh Jihyo  , beautiful song too!

Narsha what have you done to your body??


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AjJ7MZegzj0[/YOUTUBE]
wait..and high high?
not sure if want now.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> gorgeous mv


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

With JoongKi gone who do you guys think they should add as a full RM member? I seriously would love Choi Min Soo to join it but the man is bi polar and everyone seems scared of himXD


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Been like 15 episodes since he has left now, they dont need a new member tbh. But if i could choose would be yonghwa (not possible cause his schedule i know).

But yeah it would be awkward for a new member, as everyone has a role on the show now. This is how lizzy failed.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 14, 2011)

Jiyeon?! Dat lesbian girl from the drama Miss Ripley? hawt hawt!! Moar pictures of her!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

neverland poster just got shipped :33


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

Man I hate anyone here who's been to a Water Park, shit looks awesome


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









OMG 4 DIFFERENT POSTERS

I. WANT. THEM. ALL.



litmus fall. Oh jae jin you gotta redye your roots.

on fti:


> Korean rock band FT Island is expected to make their comeback to the local music scene this fall, according to their agency, FNC Music.
> 
> *A PR Official with FNC told 10 Asia over the phone on Wednesday that FT Island is currently working on a new album and most likely make their comeback ‘before the winter’.”*
> “We are still discussing on its format and official date of their upcoming release,” she explained, adding that they are also in the proccess of finalizing the dates of FT Island’s concert tour in Asia.
> ...


:33 another to add to the list.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DaYi_HrAicw[/YOUTUBE]

I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2011)

did anyone watched the KARA live yesterday?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2011)

Love Hara's dress 

- Shinyoung was the MC..which is jjang lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2011)

um not bad i have today...will listen more lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsnpU0FF65U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 14, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> um not bad i have today...will listen more lol
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsnpU0FF65U[/YOUTUBE]



Good song. who is singing the chorus?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

does anyone else want that b1a4 poster @_@



Okay, so I have a problem
I need to stop buying posters 
I even buy posters of bands I hardly listen to


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2011)

lol <3 G.NA "Beautiful my boyyyy" 

Link removed


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> With JoongKi gone who do you guys think they should add as a full RM member? I seriously would love Choi Min Soo to join it but the man is bi polar and everyone seems scared of himXD



Cha Taehyun , love the way he cheats and I think he fits in well


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

mr simple's third version "A-cha"



Why are people complaining about Ye's hair


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

> There are plans for manufacturing dolls of K-pop bands TVXQ, Kara and Girls' Generation.
> 
> Molded figurines of skating queen Kim Yu-na and actor Ryu Si-won will be available on the domestic and export market next fall, according to Seoul. The municipal government has signed agreements with two firms to provide a subsidy of W150 million to manufacture the dolls (US$1=W1,077).
> 
> ...



If these are anything like the Lee jun ki dolls I'm getting my very own Changmin and Sunny.

here's the jun ki doll:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2011)

So I was registering people for the program I work for today and three of the English students were Korean!

You can tell how fucking seriously they take education, one girl had 11 years of college and was 33 with her Ph D. They were all also high level learners meaning their English was good despite it being their first time taking classes in America.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL my friend told me that apparently when people go overseas from China or like Asia, every night they would memorize 300 words in English to use in school. According to her, they don't speak English very well but the whole memorizing 300 words makes them pro at writing papers and thesis's. It's pretty hardcore O.O


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> gorgeous mv


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 14, 2011)

I just watched JYJ's video. I really like it and since I'm quite sentimental and romantic I did find it a bit depressing D:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

If they are talented and have the face to go with it then stanning hard.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If they are talented and have the face to go with it then stanning hard.



I feel insulted, by the title.
just say FNC music



EDIT:
jang has a twitter now~
@AsiaPrince_JKS
His profile picture's adorable :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha was just gona say "in before someone asks when it became CNblues company? Ftisland is part of it too "

Slow day at work sigh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 14, 2011)

this is an exact copy of Born to Be a Lady


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Haha was just gona say "in before someone asks when it became CNblues company? Ftisland is part of it too "
> 
> Slow day at work sigh


I had to say something, Hongki is give me that look in his poster. i can see it :/

and in my avatar too 



Rain's Angel said:


> this is an exact copy of Born to Be a Lady


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

original if needed:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> this is an exact copy of Born to Be a Lady


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

now only of KARA - STEP will be play on Kiis FM lol


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the girl in this music video?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

Brown Eyed Girls' Hot Shot leaked (was supposed to be released in about 7 hours), I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to link in posts but PM me if you want it.

it is amaaaaaaaaazing. It's nothing like Abracadabra and sounds absolutely gorgeous


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

Cael said:


> Does anyone know the name of the girl in this music video?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

Cael said:


> Does anyone know the name of the girl in this music video?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 15, 2011)

Sheesh, you guys are all up? It's 146AM in the west coast!

Y u no linky leaked song?!???? I've tried searching on youtube, not there ):


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

lol same here i got class tomorrow as well..and im still awake...

KARA's comeback today!! DAEBAK~

and wat leaked song?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 15, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol same here i got class tomorrow as well..and im still awake...
> 
> KARA's comeback today!! DAEBAK~
> 
> and wat leaked song?



Brown Eyed Girl's Hot Shot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

oh it got leaked already?>  i didnt know


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

Girls' Generation, sent you the links.

it's not on youtube or anything I think


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 15, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Oh Cael,
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately it was never stated who she was -




What a shame, thank you though.


----------



## Spica (Sep 15, 2011)

I keep getting an error in occured on YT  No Kpop fer mey.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

Some dates for upcoming releases:
21st: Super Junior 5th Album Repackage
23rd: Brown Eyed Girls 4th Album
26th: Infinite 1st Album Repackage

these were supposed to come out tomorrow but all have leaked:
B1A4/Bilasa's 2nd Mini
Huh Gak's Mini (or is it album I'm not sure)
Brown Eyed Girls' Hot Shot


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2011)

I see Bigbang set , I approve and Cae I saw her name somewhere so I will find it for you when I get home


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

BEG Comeback Teaser Pics:

In order: Jea, Narsha, Miryo & Ga-in


----------



## Spica (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooooh, those concepts are great! So strange to see Narsha with long, luscious hair but she looks good~ 

Gain is gorgeous ;__; I love her v-jaw, slit eyes and short hair. My favourite idol after Gyuri by looks.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 15, 2011)

I got dance practice from 11pm-5am Saturday night


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

wow wtf kog, that is torture.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

Outfits were tragic but good comeback by Kara.

Narsha looks smoking.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't tempt me Jessica...


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Dd9NaH0ENNM[/YOUTUBE]

OMG MAKING GIFS OF THE ENDING 

Seriously guys watch the uncut version.

I don't care if you guys dislike or put it on mute, WATCH THIS VERSION.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I see Bigbang set , I approve and Cae I saw her name somewhere so I will find it for you when I get home



Thanks bro. And those BEG pics, oh LAWD!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

oh i love tumblr.


HOW DOES KUNGCHALERMCHAI KNOW MY MOM?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

so now BROWN EYED GIRLS – HOT SHOT is available for download xD


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

What's the difference between the jyj in heaven mini?

I don't understand they all look the same to me :/


by the way I did a guilty pleasure by ordering that jay park high cut Mag 



can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hot shot is beautiful ;A;
Flawless as usual.

Miryo and Gain are looking a bit too think in those pic for my liking though :\


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2011)

lol            .



> On the show Radio Star, which was broadcasted on Sept 14th, Choi Ja and Gecko testified to IU's popularity in the army and reenacted what the situation was like when IU performed for an army concert.
> 
> The moment the question "Which idol attended the army concert?" was popped, Choi Ja replied, "IU came during the army concert but it was really scary." Both of them revealed, "The army officers and men were moving towards the front of the stage like zombies put under a curse" and reenacted the scene, provoking laughter from the rest.
> 
> "The army men also shouted 'Marshmallow' in unison and before that, I never knew 'Marshmallow' could sound so creepy," Choi Ja expressed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2011)

Gyuri didn't shake that weave like she did in the practice video.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

Finally had a chance to properly listen to the whole Suju album. I have to say overall it's a great album, not their best but much improvement on Bananaman. Why does SM not realise Suju's strengths are in pop music, with a mix of RnB and Rock, rather than electro autotune music? And none of the cutesy stuff either, SM stick to pop music with Suju and all will be fine. 

KRY are as always outstanding vocally and have the best ballads among SM groups, though nothing beating Coagulation here but still great. And for me White Christmas is the best Suju pop rock song since Wonderboy, I don't care what anyone else says. Add this to Snowy Wish by SNSD and well SM should do more season songs because they're awesome. Also Donghae should just compose more for SM as a whole because he does a better job than most of the composers they hire. 

Overall I don't see why ELF are whining about SM ignoring Suju because this is the best album SM has released in Korea this year, much better than KYHD or Pinocchio. Shame they chose Mr Simple as the title track because it was easily one of the worst. Man I want White Christmas as a repackage song, give me an MV with fake snow balls fights and joy, damn you SM


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

they pulled that off hard, damn.
Yoona's butt jiggled


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

Se7en said:


> What's the difference between the jyj in heaven mini?
> 
> I don't understand they all look the same to me :/



The colors are based on the members' favorite colors. No difference other than that.

Red - Jaejoong
I can't remember the other two had which colors but I know Jaejoong chose Red cause it was the TVXQ/Cassiopeia color.

Enno, ELFs will be butthurt no matter what


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 15, 2011)

oh I see, it's like get your favorite members color or something like that.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

> #251 - Chi-Chi’s name is short for ‘Creative Electronic House Idols’



wtf? well it's not as bad as Teen Top


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2011)

I remember we were laughing at that before


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2011)

At least they won't get a youtube channel name that sounds like pornography


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

lol boyah...wat is this spam lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol Cara do your job missy , chop chop quick


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

The new Bilasa song is so random but sort of awesome at the same time. Who's the old guy though?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2011)

Lmao old guy? Cnu? Yeh he doesnt fit in very well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

Kara to release 5th Japanese Single Winter Magic on 19th Oct, Whisper will be the B-Side


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2011)

Jihyos smile is so addictive

Ohyeh did you guys check out the trainee competition article on AKP about a trainee under Wheesung named Ailee? Shes incredible!

You guys are so dead when im bored at work but when I get home I have to read through pages and pages 

Fuck you all and fuck timezones lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Jihyos smile is so addictive
> 
> Ohyeh did you guys check out the trainee competition article on AKP about a trainee under Wheesung named Ailee? Shes incredible!
> 
> ...



I'M ONLY TWO HOURS BEHIND LOL.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2011)

I know , ever so reliable lol you on vacation?

So anything interesting happen this week in Kpop?

Havent even listened to the BEG album or Bilasa


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm on vacation yeah, till about Mid October.

This week's been slow cause of Chuseok. BEG's Hot Shot and B1A4's Single were released today but that's about it. SuJu's repackage next mon, Infinite on 26th (this was announced yesterday). JYJ released their album. Sung Shi Kyung also released his album... Kara have their comeback stages this week that's about it.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I'm on vacation yeah, till about Mid October.
> 
> This week's been slow cause of Chuseok. BEG's Hot Shot and B1A4's Single were released today but that's about it. SuJu's repackage next mon, Infinite on 26th (this was announced yesterday). JYJ released their album. Sung Shi Kyung also released his album... Kara have their comeback stages this week that's about it.



& Co-Ed just won their first triple crown


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats a pretty long break . Arent you finishing school this year?

Ah Kara won yeh? In heaven is awesome . Thanks for the update , appreciate it  

Co ed ? When did they come back?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2011)

1st day of comeback and won on MCD already...KARA JJANG!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Thats a pretty long break . Arent you finishing school this year?
> 
> Ah Kara won yeh? In heaven is awesome . Thanks for the update , appreciate it
> 
> Co ed ? When did they come back?



Lol, they never made a comeback. 

Pretty hard imagining them winning triple crown


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 16, 2011)

Surprised by the comments on omona regarding Bilasa's new MV. Usually they're quick to point out horrible outfits (and the one's in this MV were bordering on F.Cuz Jiggy levels of bad) regardless of bias but here they've just been lathering on the praise


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2011)

Omona loves Blockb and Bilasa , I guess its just filled with really young fangirls


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Thats a pretty long break . Arent you finishing school this year?
> 
> Ah Kara won yeh? In heaven is awesome . Thanks for the update , appreciate it
> 
> Co ed ? When did they come back?



I'm finishing school in 2014 D: pursuing a 3 year diploma.

lol Noda, Block B & Bilasa are the new hot faves of Omona. They will heap endless praise on the two (which I feel are a tad overrated)


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlruBjfjLtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2011)

3 years for a diploma? Hm

Block B are talented but Cho pd is trying a bit too hard by making them do everything , I know it will be good experience but they are too young and could do with a little bit of proper coaching . 

As Bilasa they could be the new Shinee with some good songs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

;o; this was awesome. BEG + old Jewelry


----------



## Spica (Sep 16, 2011)

Btw, am I the only one AKP is acting like a bitch to?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

no the new AKP layout is a bitch and is horrendous.

Supposedly, Davichi's Kang Min Kyung and Woohyun will be joining the cast of IS2.


*Spoiler*: _SECRET SHY BOY (JAPANESE) TEASER PICS_ 












Release Date: 16th November (idk if it's the physical single or just the chaka uta ringtone)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2011)

um...hope KARA will win on MuBank today!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> um...hope KARA will win on MuBank today!



it is rumored that they are winning today.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2011)

i bet...powah of Kamilias!


----------



## Spica (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGa3J6OuhP4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

T-ara - Log In

Though I have no idea what baking and kitchen has to do with logging in.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2011)

>.< mah Jess...idk what is the SONE or person doing but..holy smoke at the bodyguard ..easy man!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6zPoqUQyH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

smh @




looks like they're moving away from pure idol casts.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

Kim Kyu Jong Mini Album Tracklist:


> “Turn Me On” was co-produced by Taewan and Han Sang Won, who both have experience composing SS501′s “U R Man” and Rain‘s “Rainism” and “The Song That’ll Hold You Back“.
> 
> Check out the tracklist below!
> 
> ...



out on September 28 (same week as Infinite repackage, not sure who else is releasing on this week)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

> goddamnit Bruno Mars on the radio, time for some kpop



Throw it in to the fire

If I hear that Lazy song once more I'm gonna bitch about it on the internet, you hear that Bruno?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> no the new AKP layout is a bitch and is horrendous.
> 
> Supposedly, Davichi's Kang Min Kyung and Woohyun will be joining the cast of IS2.
> 
> ...


Wtf? their hairstyles dnw!!

No Eunji in the lineup?? she could give them all a run for their money . She definitely doesn't belong in a group .

Plus she has bangs


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2011)

Siwon is like one of those senators that's fucking their poolboy


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats KARA! I don't know much about winning for music shows but I thought you don't start winning till 1 week after your comeback.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Congrats KARA! I don't know much about winning for music shows but I thought you don't start winning till 1 week after your comeback.



this week's music show awards are based on last week's charts. Kara released their album last week so they qualified for this week.

Butthurt Kissmes and ELFs all up on Twitter/Tumblr


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> this week's music show awards are based on last week's charts. Kara released their album last week so they qualified for this week.
> 
> Butthurt Kissmes and ELFs all up on Twitter/Tumblr



got it! Thanks! 

...only if fanclubs play nice with each other..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

idk why Kissmes are butthurt tho, U-Kiss being in the Top 5/6 on K-Chart/M!Countdown respectively is like a first in their career or something and they're like... not even in the top 20/30 on most digital charts.

they had zero chance of winning at all too so like... wut


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd take U-kiss seriously when they release a good song , sorry Se7en

RA : Even though you are pretty young , you'r not a typical fangirl so respect and amusing


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

Ukiss fans seem to think they deserve to win above everyone else for some odd reason. ELF are never happy. Kara had good digital and physical sales, the only fans that should butthurt are Davichi and Leessang fans.

Lol Siwon is an odd one, but he seems to be a genuinely nice guy so can't say a bad word against him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2011)

I kinda like Neverland.  But it's mostly cause I like the Neverland-anananananan and anal fantasy part.  the spoken english parts are freakishly lame and they can't rap.

Basically I like their vocals, but it appears only Kevin and that one guy can sing, so they load their songs with crap for the others.



Ennoea said:


> Ukiss fans seem to think they deserve to win above everyone else for some odd reason. ELF are never happy. Kara had good digital and physical sales, the only fans that should butthurt are Davichi and Leessang fans.
> 
> Lol Siwon is an odd one, but he seems to be a genuinely nice guy so can't say a bad word against him.



Yeah he's nice, but it's just so amusing how he doesn't acknowledge homosexuals but he's taking selcas in motel rooms with them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

U-Kiss apparently has 5 rappers which surprises me cause their rapping is sub-par.

Soohyun has a nice voice though. Wasted in U-Kiss.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

b4a1's mini is golorious



Rain's Angel said:


> this week's music show awards are based on last week's charts. Kara released their album last week so they qualified for this week.
> 
> Butthurt Kissmes and ELFs all up on Twitter/Tumblr


All over my dash :/


Girls' Generation said:


> got it! Thanks!
> 
> ...only if fanclubs play nice with each other..


I wish they would be nice to each other. tried of seeing fights 


Rain's Angel said:


> idk why Kissmes are butthurt tho, U-Kiss being in the Top 5/6 on K-Chart/M!Countdown respectively is like a first in their career or something and they're like... not even in the top 20/30 on most digital charts.
> 
> they had zero chance of winning at all too so like... wut


Yeah since chuseok? they'll been going down on the charts

I didn't think they'd win with neverland. It's because as good as it is, it's nothing new; just the same kind of stuff that's been releasing for months now



Hustler said:


> I'd take U-kiss seriously when they release a good song , sorry Se7en
> 
> RA : Even though you are pretty young , you'r not a typical fangirl so respect and amusing


You didn't find the neverland album good


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

Neverland is a huge step up from their previous songs but still it's cookie cutter boy group song.



> Yeah he's nice, but it's just so amusing how he doesn't acknowledge homosexuals but he's taking selcas in motel rooms with them



Which is why it seems like he's keep up appearances rather anything because one moment he's all like "No gays in Korea" but then he's in China and gayer than Elton john wearing pink feathers while riding a pink unicorn with tassels.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm finding my patience wearing thin on fangirls these days, before when they said stupid stuff I'd try to have a discussion and make them see the error of their ways, nowdays i'm just like shut up

Where did you go optimism


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm finding my patience wearing thin on fangirls these days, before when they said stupid stuff I'd try to have a discussion and make them see the error of their ways, nowdays i'm just like shut up
> 
> Where did you go optimism



they have upped their dosage on crazy and delusion recently tbh, I don't blame you for just wanting to go like 'shut up'.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't worry se7en, I convinced everyone that a robot was cute and lovable, maybe Ukiss will be like that one day too.

However they won't conquer earth like my race of androids will.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> they have upped their dosage on crazy and delusion recently tbh, I don't blame you for just wanting to go like 'shut up'.



RA I miss youuuuu.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Don't worry se7en, I convinced everyone that a robot was cute and lovable, maybe Ukiss will be like that one day too.
> 
> However they won't conquer earth like my race of androids will.



Wat?

............is related to that theory of yours?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

Short review of the new tracks on the repackage:
A-CHA > Mr. Simple but it's nowhere as good as Sorry Sorry. 
Oops! is messy but cute. Too much rap from SuJu though, rap really isn't their forte. f(x) sound cute here.
A Day is really sweet. Nice ballad and very soothing.
Andante is my current fave out of the new ones. A bit similar to A Day but I like it more.

hope you guys have winRAR, my computer didn't let me zip the file if the filenames had hangul.

*Spoiler*: _you probably want to open this_ 





Super Junior, A-CHA; 5th Repackaged Album [DL]
_only the four new tracks ok_

shhhh. i'm leaving this here for a day or something


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't listen to Super Junior, but I thank you for this download.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 16, 2011)

What SNSD music video/song is this from?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

Bad Girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually I think that's from their concert mini video Touch Angel or something like that

edit: TouGh Angels.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

oh SuJu's 5th album isn't bad. but nothing really strikes out as amazingly good or anything. pretty decent album tho.

and yes the repackage leaked

oh damn Cara, that is hotttttttt. Seohyun doing kendo ;o;


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say it was one of the worst videos. It just isn't good enough to be in that list. Glad Big Bang's Love song is there though. 

Also, talking about U-Kiss, like Cara said, the Neverland-nananana part is the catchy one. Also 'Top That' sounds good to me. Their  album might not be that amazing but at least they have improved a lot already. good for them.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, as much as I like the song Mr. Simple (despite it's clusterfuck nature), the video was no different than BONAMANA.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aZga4ALa_iM[/YOUTUBE]

WAT?

Album?!

What? 

Either way this MV is making me ROTFL
hey JediJaina what do you think?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

I downloaded that song yesterday and the MV is definitely not what I expected


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2011)

I could recreate bubblepop in an hour.

Talk about production value.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I downloaded that song yesterday and the MV is definitely not what I expected



Is it making you LOL as much as me 
Why'd he hug that guy? 

I'm not complaining though, Jang's hair was perfect


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Is it making you LOL as much as me



Lol yeah, at the beginning when they start moving their heads like that. 

The comic-like special effects seem out of place to me though.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Lol yeah, at the beginning when they start moving their heads like that.
> 
> The comic-like special effects seem out of place to me though.




comic effects are always out of place in mvs, don't go home, Bubble pop. :/
I just kind of ignore them

QUICK SHOW THIS TO INJUN AND HONGKI:
The twitter song.
[YOUTUBE]wOahfh9_Edc[/YOUTUBE]
bout to follow them all :ho


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## JJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]aZga4ALa_iM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WAT?
> 
> ...



He's been doing that song for a long time on tour. I wasn't a big fan, but with the way his musical tastes are, you never know what you're going to get from JGS. Video is just WTF. 



NudeShroom said:


> I could recreate bubblepop in an hour.
> 
> Talk about production value.



I agree. I only watch for Lee Joon (and very rarely as I don't like the song) and wonder when they're going to finally man up they're together. 



Se7en said:


> comic effects are always out of place in mvs, don't go home, Bubble pop. :/
> I just kind of ignore them
> 
> QUICK SHOW THIS TO INJUN AND HONGKI:
> ...



Speaking of twitter. JGS now has his own account. Just wondering when he and Hongki are going to converse (or I haven't noticed yet).


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> He's been doing that song for a long time on tour. I wasn't a big fan, but with the way his musical tastes are, you never know what you're going to get from JGS. Video is just WTF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that what makes it funny 


He already did a while ago.
it was like his 4 or so tweet :33


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb_N6w3_DKk[/YOUTUBE]
I really like this song. Jay's voice is so soothing.


----------



## JJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Se7en said:


> But that what makes it funny
> 
> 
> He already did a while ago.
> it was like his 4 or so tweet :33



Dang it I need to pay more attention. I've been so focused on MBLAQ G.O / Mir tweets lately.



Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb_N6w3_DKk[/YOUTUBE]
> I really like this song. Jay's voice is so soothing.




I love how Jay never forgets to support his friends.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

what's mir's twitter?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> I love how Jay never forgets to support his friends.



I agree with you Jaina. Despite what happens to him or how popular he gets,  he's always there for his AOM comrades. That song is solid proof.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Bad Girl.



Thank you. :3


----------



## JJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Se7en said:


> what's mir's twitter?



I'll post all of MBLAQ's twitters (except Lee Joon doesn't have one and fans beg him every time to get one)

@BangMir (Mir)
@MBLAQGO (G.O)
@MBLAQCD (Thunder)
@MBLAQSH (Seungho)

Mir probably won't be tweeting for awhile though. He didn't take his phone to Peru. However, G.O did take his and he's posted pics. Thunder tweets once in a while and Seungho will do it in spurts and then quiet for awhile.


and bonus Lee Jun Ki who rarely gets to tweet for obvious reasons. 
@JGshock


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you.
Joon needs to get one 



brb looking for selcas

edit: army posts^^


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

this is what mr simple should have been 

[YOUTUBE]WYgLpd-cbzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

> oh SuJu's 5th album isn't bad. but nothing really strikes out as amazingly good or anything. pretty decent album tho.



Nothing is really good like Sorry Sorry or It's You but overall it's a decent album.

That AKP list is as usual embarrassing.



> “Hate You” immediately stood out from every other K-Pop release at the time because it was an animated music video. Though they were in 2D-form, the girls were easily recognized for their individual personality quirks and overall fierce group image. Keeping everything consistent in their work by using the same art style from their jacket covers gave this video a well-rounded touch.



If you mean wholly unoriginal and wasteful then yes, look at GD's Butterfly MV and tell me this was creative. And Hyuna's MV was just bad


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2011)

um how is the A-Cha repackage from SUJU guys? good?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> um how is the A-Cha repackage from SUJU guys? good?



10000000000x better than mrsimple

heres a leaked version on my tumblr

i'd give it a 7/10
for beat. still autotuned though :/


EDIT: fixed the link, the old link had an after school background music thing I didn't know how to shut off.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2011)

ok i will try it out soon..thanks!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

Se7en said:


> 10000000000x better than mrsimple
> 
> heres a leaked version on my tumblr
> 
> ...



lol I posted the dl link in one of my posts already, you gais need to open up spoilers maor


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry 


By the way is anyone a b1a4 Fan or mildly likes them?
when my poster and album come in does anyone want pictures of the 100pg photobook?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

> By the way is anyone a b1a4 Fan or mildly likes them?



Noda is a fan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

lol this sounds bad but I always find 2ne1's mvs pretty overrated. They pretty much walk around and dance in expensive clothing in all the latest ones. The quality of their MVs are awesome and all but mostly it's YG flaunting how much they spend on the MVs and clothes. Need better MVs YG for what you're spending ;o;

Go Away was a pretty awesome MV tho.

@Se7en, if you can scan it ;o; what did you order, the new B1A4 album?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

Se7en said:


> when my poster and album come in does anyone want pictures of the 100pg photobook?



Want. /unfunf



*w *


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

she's been so busy lately with so many long filmings.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

Got it Katzuki :33


Rain's Angel said:


> lol this sounds bad but I always find 2ne1's mvs pretty overrated. They pretty much walk around and dance in expensive clothing in all the latest ones. The quality of their MVs are awesome and all but mostly it's YG flaunting how much they spend on the MVs and clothes. Need better MVs YG for what you're spending ;o;
> 
> Go Away was a pretty awesome MV tho.
> 
> @Se7en, if you can scan it ;o; what did you order, the new B1A4 album?


Yeah, "It's b1a4" :33
I can't scan it but I can take HQ pictures ^^

I wonder Who's member card I'm going to get ^^
*Spoiler*: __ 







I want baro's because his signatures cute 
I had to get the cd because that's the only reason I could get the poster


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

Jihyo is really stretched, and making her take an IV when she' allergic sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

speaking of b1a4
[YOUTUBE]_Bjcnig0jEM[/YOUTUBE]
skirts forever fashionable


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2011)

everyone here should listen to this


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Got it Katzuki :33



thanks <3 Hope you get Baro too * o *


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

What the hell is that song


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

Any member is fine though they're all adorable pictures. :33
besides





Rain's Angel said:


> everyone here should listen to this


----------



## Spica (Sep 17, 2011)

^lol, searched for it on YT because it got removed. ELFs spamming and disliking everything from A-cha to protect the sales. 

. I can't stop facepalming over how naive and thick-headed some koreaboos can be. "She grew up" my ass. A round jaw/face is round even if it loses the baby fat.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone gets a link to the final Khuntoria episode, PM it to me? I'll be going to bed now, but would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)

^ Do you want with subs or no subs? subs will probably be out tomorrow or latest Monday


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)

A-Cha is pretty good.

but you will think its a lot better than it is after listening to Oops! cause compared to that it is really good lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

this song is like the first time i see Haha on stage with new song lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

ok so A-cha sounds better than Mr Simple imo!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2011)

U-kiss producer dissing Kara lol goodluck winning anything



> ryanjhun Ryan S. Jhun
> @kisseop91 @kevinwoo91 @u_kisseli @dongho94 @jsk91aj @ukisssh @hoon91y not fair K. A. R. A. ?? Why?? Are they singer??! Or dancers??? Hahaha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)

U-Kiss managed to get such a bad reputation in just 3 days, it's sad.

link: @MBLAQSH

lol he disses again:


> "It's ok let them be... Cuz their s*** is s r k hahah let's go ukiss let's go H. A. R. D"



@MBLAQSH


----------



## Alien (Sep 17, 2011)

Uhm 

there's this dance competition show running on tv here and their new commercial has a 2NE1 song as the music :amazed

wut


----------



## Alien (Sep 17, 2011)

This one 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 17, 2011)

You going to enter alien?


----------



## Alien (Sep 17, 2011)

no, i don't want to traumatize my countrymen


----------



## Jesus Date (Sep 17, 2011)

anyone know which RM episode this is from?


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 17, 2011)

episode 18


----------



## Jesus Date (Sep 17, 2011)

thank you

I'm currently on a RM and Family outing spree

F.O. Jae Suk > R.M. Jae Suk


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh nice . Yeah i prefered family outing too. But both are good.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> U-Kiss managed to get such a bad reputation in just 3 days, it's sad.
> 
> link: @MBLAQSH
> 
> ...



Wow what a tool 

Cae : As I promised her name is Kim Na Rae and she was contestant on Korea's next top model


----------



## Spica (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqeRP0u9Hhs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Old, but I'm raping the replay-button.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)

oh wow Soshi really improved on their lives since they went to Japan, they sing so much better now compared to when they were promoting Hoot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)

this cover is amazing ;o; i may prefer it more than the original cause of the more acoustic/folk arrangement


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 17, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> U-Kiss managed to get such a bad reputation in just 3 days, it's sad.
> 
> link: @MBLAQSH
> 
> ...



                    .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

idk..but im like rewatching RM lol....so fun...lol ep 1,Jaesuk got hit in the nut lol

still waiting for Jing ep...gotta see her running at the Great Wall of China!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 17, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh wow Soshi really improved on their lives since they went to Japan, they sing so much better now compared to when they were promoting Hoot.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2011)

> oh wow Soshi really improved on their lives since they went to Japan, they sing so much better now compared to when they were promoting Hoot.



Something every Ent company needs to understand, promoting means do more concerts, it's how artists get good and how Soshi got popular in Japan. You can't do one TV show and expect sales.

Is that Ukiss guy serious? Talk about embarrassing yourselves further. 

Checking my listening habits and my most played for the last month are Baby Good Bye and AS Red. Lol.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 17, 2011)

for nudeshroom.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2011)

She looks abit dominatrix in some of them but gorgeous as always. In b4 people are "Maknae all grown up" etc.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

yah no winner on MuCore...
but today will on Inki ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKxHsDb29ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 17, 2011)

the actual photoshoot is here.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

lol is that Changmin?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah 
he's off to join Ukiss in neverland


----------



## Chloe (Sep 17, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> this is an epic cover of Goodbye Baby that is a must watch


omg what is air?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 17, 2011)

Sooo.....
I know your excited Jang that you have a twitter, But oh my god that's like 4 pages of tweets 

I wanna be able to see Hongki's selcas


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2011)

Se7en said:


> for nudeshroom.





Ennoea said:


> She looks abit *dominatrix* in some of them but gorgeous as always. In b4 people are "Maknae all grown up" etc.



.................





I don't care for the lipstick color on the second one.  

All others = DO WANT.

Edit: CHANGMIN DOING THE WORM LOL


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> DATS MY GIRLZ!
> 
> No winner last night?
> 
> KARA's STEP outfits really made them look like they have bigger cups than usual, _especially_ Nicole. yum



Music Core has no winner ^_^. The colors of the outfits were tragic tho.

but yesterday's performance was good, the backing track wasn't very loud (except during Hara's part).



Ennoea said:


> Something every Ent company needs to understand, promoting means do more concerts, it's how artists get good and how Soshi got popular in Japan. You can't do one TV show and expect sales.
> 
> Is that Ukiss guy serious? Talk about embarrassing yourselves further.
> 
> Checking my listening habits and my most played for the last month are Baby Good Bye and AS Red. Lol.



=/ Kara really need to start touring and improve on their lives. I mean, compared to the past they've really improved loads but they can do better than that.

I pray for a song where they give Jing lead vocals (not gonna happen =/)

lol he ended up arguing with fans supporting kara on twitter for like 36 hours and now he's backpedaling and saying sorry and shit.



he MIGHT know Nicole so that's even more of a dick move (he produces a bit for Pledis/SM as well, Homin's BUT is co-produced by him).


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2011)

That Ryan Jhun dude is a doucher. Seriously, he looked like such a crybaby bitch.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2011)

Roly Poly + Goodbye Baby + Itaewon Freedom


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2011)

RM 60 is out guys 

Most played song for me is I remember


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

woot time to see Gary get TROLLOL!


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2011)

Hustler, thanks for finding the Don't Go Home girl for me. Sadly she shares a name with an actress and/or isn't that popular. I think that mv was banned or something too, which doesn't help with exposure.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2011)

Today I saw 2NE1's I don't Care in a Samsung Demo at the mall today. Fangirl got out. So lovely pek It was in HD too.~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2011)

oh wow Samsung demo..awesome..the MV probably about 1gb lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2011)

I asked If I could get one of those demos but they said no


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

lol of course..those are not for sale..or free...but soon u can get the rip off the net!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2011)

But It's Mexiicooo. I was expecting some other kind of answer  Ohh that would be niceeeeee.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

khuntoria subs are out:


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2011)

Part 2 and 3 not done? I'm ready to cry!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2011)

It's quiet in here!

I can never stop listening to this flawless cover..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful Khuntoria tears


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

DAVICHI WON ;o;


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> DAVICHI WON ;o;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

congratz to Davichi!!!...

um so 2 more weeks for KARA's promotion!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

wut...Jing got stuck with the most useless team..
and not so much Jing air time..um...>.<

and Jing just speaks Chinese lolol...cute!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

You watching the raw Ichi??

RM 60 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get the ending . Why was Gary limping with a smirk on his face??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> You watching the raw Ichi??
> 
> RM 60
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought it meant Gary didn't know anything at all LOL




next week's spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



ohdamn China Ep 2 will be like the 2nd Thailand Ep, except people don't know Jihyo is there. This gonna be epic


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeh but that was suspenseful 

Honestly I was laughing harder than Jihyo throughout the whole episode , Gary was so amazing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

yes...since its Jing so yah! any KARA or SNSD..i will watch RAW!! just cant wait lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Get well soon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

nanni!!! Seungyeon...aigoo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

omg get well soon ham  the girls have been exhausting themselves and people still say they don't work hard and all smh.

ohgod infinite's schedules are reaaaaaaally packed


> 9/19  - [Woohyun] KBS Immortal Song 2 [recording]
> 9/20  - [Woohyun] SBS Strongheart
> 9/21  - Leaping Over[Japan] Concer:: Osaka:: Zepp
> 9/23  - Leaping Over[Japan] Concer:: Yokohama:: BLITZ
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

^ That's why they deserve all the good things

She ruins my bias list 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AST-TaxINV8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

snacks!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

how often is it that you have promotion cycles that overlap though? the only ones i can think off with a promotion cycle that overlapped more than once this year are Jieun with Infinite, MBLAQ & TVXQ and G.NA with Infinite/MBLAQ.

by this logic SNSD & 2AM must be fucking tho, their promo cycles since last year have been overlapping.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Secret x Infinite = do want tbh!

I thought the company decides when they will be promoting anyway  

Beast and Secret too


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> DAVICHI WON ;o;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Se7en said:


> did they win over Kara?



Can't win first week back on Inki , Kara should win from next week


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

Inkigayo tends to award wins a week later compared to other shows (see how SuJu got their triple crown a week later compared to the M!CD and Music Bank).

lol I think I'm the only one who doesn't ship Beast/Secret that much ;o; I ship like Hyosung/Kikwang but the others don't seem close at all. Jieun doesn't appear to be following any of them on twitter (I think Zinger is following one or two of them tho).

speaking of beast they looked and sounded terrible here, CUBE I know they're your money maker and all but they really need a break:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't like Beast x Secret much either , I was just saying they promoted at the same time . Even Kiki x Hyosung is meh , she's way taller than him isn't she? 

Only two I can see making a hot couple is probably Zinger and Doojoon , in before Cara goes nuts over this pairing lol .

I know no one cares about this but maybe Jaehyo (Block B) and Na Eun(A-pink) are dating , he can't shutup about her and they promoted like twice at the same time I believe .

They look tired as hell , esp Junhyung but he can be excused since he's fucking Hara


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

lol I don't remember Secret/Beast having any promo clashes before except their debut was the same day. I think the fandom has exaggerated it a lot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

god damn

when they have the "please let it end" look on their face it's time to give them a two week or more vacation.  i mean how much would the company actually sacrifice by not planning one day for them to rest .__.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol I don't remember Secret/Beast having any promo clashes before except their debut was the same day. I think the fandom has exaggerated it a lot.



I thought Starlight Moonlight and Fiction was around the same time  

Yes they did promote at the same time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I thought Starlight Moonlight and Fiction was around the same time



ohyea that. Beast was on their last week or something for promos tho D:

I can see why people would want to ship them tho, there's a lot of connections (a lot of them were previously trainees from Big 3 companies & had a lot of pre debut experience).


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Ah okay 

Hyosung x Kikiwang started from the Oh my school episode and besides him no one from Beast has showed any interest in Secret and vice versa .

People just ship anything and some do go overboard 

This still cracks me up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gePDG5nLqik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

currently active girl group member was previously in this group back in 2001 (or some time around there). She is a main/lead vocalist right now.

should be pretty easy if you followed that group's early stuff.

 omg hyosung keeps bringing up the Jieun being hit on for looking like a goddess thing. S is common (half of infinite are strangely S )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

L Teaser Pic for Infinite Repackage:


woolim's gonna release one everyday.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg hyosung keeps bringing up the Jieun being hit on for looking like a goddess thing. S is common (half of infinite are strangely S )



Dongwoo is too fabolous for girls . 

Lol where is this from again?? 



 , pretty much like a wikipedia


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Ah okay.
Davichi deserved it especially since sistar won over them.

Does anyone think A-cha Will have a poster?
I'm really digging the Looks


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks hust that blog has a lot of info. lacks some stuff that probably intl forums would have (like more info on pre-debut stuff) but still an awesome blog



> Actress Song Ji Hyo‘s condition has improved dramatically. A representative of her management company gave an interview to Dispatch and stated, “She had an allergic reaction to a glucose IV fluid and she had to be treated in an emergency room. She is currently resting in her hospital room”.
> 
> Song Ji Hyo has shown allergic reactions to Western Medicines from early on in her childhood. She never takes Western Medicines even for a common cold and she’s always relied on traditional  Korean medicines. In spite of all that she needed the IV drip, because she had basically spent every ounce of energy in her body due to the grueling drama filming schedule.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Na Eun can't be dating Jaehyo, since she' dating me

Honestly if Dal Shabet thing is true then 2PM and Soshi must be dating and that's quite depressing

Groups can't decide who they promote with but it does make sense that they'd date idols they meet more often. And yeah Beast and Infinite are completely over worked but that's how both of them are getting so much attention, keeping promotions going=popularity.

And I know people like Kikwang and Hyosung but isn't Bambi abit too simple for a girl like Hyosung?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Haha is such a wannabe player

So Best Male Rookie till now would in your opinion be who? Seems liek a fight between Bilasa and Block B, for me I'd have to say Block B.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

the rest of the repackage songs for a-cha

a day sounds excellent


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Greatest gif ever


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Creeper


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Greatest gif ever



 Hahaha aww this is awesome


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Creeper




but it's yesung 

everyone creeps to him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely Block B, pretty much love all of their songs for the most part.


----------



## Spica (Sep 18, 2011)

^why is it so short? I thought it was a teaser! 



Ennoea said:


> Honestly if Dal Shabet thing is true then 2PM and Soshi must be dating and that's quite depressing



Well. Sunny HERSELF said less than half of the Soshi are in love/or in a relationship. And we know that CERTAIN members are shrouded in rumours and "scandals" together. 

What we do know is that it's NOT Seohyun (she would rather live till she's 100 than date ). 

I'mma be mean and just call out Jessica/Yoona and Taecyeon.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

As everyone guessed Hot Shot isn't their main track.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]H9Ul1YKtS0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

Hot Shot is still awesome tho, but watch it get banned cause Miryo says '69' in her rap 

meh on all the new groups so far but giving the edge to Block B cause Zico is badass. Bilasa do have writing/composition lyrics on their minis so I'm a bit surprised by that.

(tho surprisingly Block B is faring the worst out of the three B boy groups this year, Boyfriend have used the deadfisheye twins to gain popularity in Korea)

tho if TSENT would debut BYG's group they'd automatically be #1 in my book


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2011)

POOOORRRRRR Seungyeon! Get well cutie! Dat bitch better be available for tonight


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hot Shot is still awesome tho, but watch it get banned cause Miryo says '69' in her rap
> 
> meh on all the new groups so far but giving the edge to Block B cause Zico is badass. Bilasa do have writing/composition lyrics on their minis so I'm a bit surprised by that.
> 
> ...



Minwoo is actually the most popular member of BF. Most don't like the Twins.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Minwoo is actually the most popular member of BF. Most don't like the Twins.



Among fans/internationally I'm not surprised. But in Korea, the twins are the most popular (and only relevant) ones. The twins got Boyfriend known because they've been on tv before (previously had a show with Yoo Jae Suk), look similar to Kim Hyun Joong and they've generated buzz for filming cfs when they were babies.

for people who don't know the group members (such as myself) and from what I see, a lot of people on omona, we only remember Boyfriend as the group with the two creepy twins.

It's like how Bekah is/was the most popular member of AS internationally but UEE is the one people not interested in the group would know and she also was the one who generated buzz in AS that made them popular in Korea.



> #258 - Boyfriend has the highest populated anti-fan cafe out of any rookie group.  It currently has 5,155 members.



power of dead fish eyes in korea tbh!!!!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

I see 


Lol I wonder why they have so many 
what's the tumblr for that again. I forgot to follow it last time.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2011)

Ryan Jhun sends an official letter of apology to KARA, U-KISS fans


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Let's hope this ends the run of obnoxious behaviour towards Kara from this guy and the fans.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep. Him with an elitist attitude will result him shame from the entertainment industry. 

Glad he did apologize for his rude remarks and for attempting to start a fanwar between the two fanclubs.

I also found it ridiculous how some _fans_ aren't fans of U-Kiss anymore because of this guy's action. Lol, U-Kiss never did anything wrong.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

I find it sad that He felt the need to apologize even if he wasn't the one who said just because he's the leader 

Also for anyone who's money savvy and  want to buy kpop stuff:

It's really cheap to buy from, and the stuff is official too(well all the posters I've ordered are) :33
it also counts for some chart


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

Aw the socks are cute

i have big un-korean sized feet though


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I find it sad that He felt the need to apologize even if he wasn't the one who said just because he's the leader
> 
> Also for anyone who's money savvy and  want to buy kpop stuff:
> 
> ...



He's a producer for U-Kiss & not a member of the group.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> He's a producer for U-Kiss & not a member of the group.





> After Ryan Jhun?s recent outburst about KARA hit the news, U-KISS?s leader Soo Hyun decided to take responsibility for the incident and apologized profusely to KARA and their fans.
> 
> On September 18th, Soo Hyun tweeted, ?It?s all my fault. In truth, I?ve just found out about all this now. I apologize to our seniors, KARA, and our seniors? fans? I?m so sorry. Please feel better, this won?t happen again. I?m sorry. I?m sorry. Also, KISS ME?s [U-KISS's fan club], please stop [fighting]. I?m sorry.?
> 
> ...



no, I was talking about this article.
Soo apologized for something he had nothing to with.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

another one for my mom to watch? lol


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

I see Jang 
/adds to list

but it's not until next year?


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 18, 2011)

SunnyHill is a mixed group too


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

> “It took a long time to find the right actress in their early twenties with a pure image”



Lulz, that's the description of basically all Korean actresses in their early twenties.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

aka the only one a producer can trick into sleeping with them


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 18, 2011)

^ rumors say Hyuna started her solo career by sleeping with the producer to get out of 4minute


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

Well if that's a rumor then it would have been investigated... she was underage when her career started.  

However it's not unlike Korea to have insanely shady entertainment companies.  However Cube is pretty positive in this area so I doubt it.


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree, but on her video Bubble Pop whereas she's dressing 'slutty' people got the idea that she must be a slut and she must sleep around, albeit some people took that the wrong way and produced that disgusting rumor.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah.  Though I don't care for Bubble Pop and she gets a lot of attention that should probably go to the more talented ones... Hyuna gets a lot more shit than she deserves.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Hyuna got a solo simply because she's one of the most well known Korean idols out there, and the face of Cube. Obviously we know how shady Entertainment companies are but I'd take Youtube comments with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 18, 2011)

so spirit week starts tomorrow since it's homecoming week.

so i gotta log off and think of designs for our class banner.

but still I agree, i don't like Hyuna really. But I do respect her, therefore I get really protective.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Heath in my kpop thread? what is this?


Yoochun that's just going over board


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

Indeed.  We hear Cube, we think B2st and 4Hyuna.

Poor Fo-minute.  They need some badass song so people will not only see air humping Hyuna

Random List

Meh songs that you like for some reason:

1. Hip Song (Rain) - The dance is so freaking fun.  I honestly do it all the time. XD
2. One More Chance (Dana&Sunday) - I'm convinced the unique vocals make me kinda love it.
3. Tired of Waiting (2PM) - Fucking autotuned the whole way through but it's fun, and another fun dance.
4. LaChaTa (f(x)) - I don't know why. I always let it play when it pops up, and I normally skip through anything lol

List inspired by last.fm being on and me not skipping for 3 songs straight


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2011)

They need to put up the final khuntoria 3/3 video. If he doesn't kiss her, then I'll be mad.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> 1. Hip Song (Rain) - The dance is so freaking fun.  I honestly do it all the time. XD



I can totally relate. One of my fav choreos ever, I always watch the def dance choreo.


----------



## Myman (Sep 18, 2011)

My sister is a big fan of KPop which kinda got me in it. I only know the big groups like Super Junior, SNSD, BEAST, and a few others but I think my fav KPop song would be Fiction by BEAST.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

Haha it's fun isn't it?  Rain pulls it off pretty well too, I can't imagine any other male idol being able to do it.



Myman said:


> My sister is a big fan of KPop which kinda got me in it. I only know the big groups like Super Junior, SNSD, BEAST, and a few others but I think my fav KPop song would be Fiction by BEAST.



Check out the first page.  There's a sorta FAQ on the front but I haven't updated it in a while lol, but it will help you find other groups.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2011)

It is! From the Pelvic thrust to the whole chorus.

Rain's so intense and he shows it when he dances~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2011)

> Think you know K-Pop?
> 
> #262 - Secret’s anti-fan cafe only has 43 members.



this made me smile.

this blog btw: here


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2011)

wtf is up with these Gyebaek filmings 

urgh tough life of being an actress.  the good thing about running man is that there are no double takes (unless of course theirs negligent weather/settings like in the hip hop episode) because it's variety, and theres SOOOO much more down time to rest.

i assume these historical dramas are insanely intricate. ._.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> wtf is up with these Gyebaek filmings
> 
> urgh tough life of being an actress.  the good thing about running man is that there are no double takes (unless of course theirs negligent weather/settings like in the hip hop episode) because it's variety, and theres SOOOO much more down time to rest.



I didn't know that. So, all varieties generally take 1 shot and move on?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 19, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah.  Though I don't care for Bubble Pop



Same


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9gsARtimn_o[/YOUTUBE]
awfghuie4b Yunho.


Changmin's voice... 

Stop putting your hand near your crotches though.I get distracted.




another infinite teaser.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

L is like the male version of Nana.

no matter how fug the outfits and hairstyles are, the two of them somehow are able to rock it and pull it off. I mean OC's Bangkok City has atrocious outfits/styling but Nana still worked it.

some update: apparently Beast is planning for a full tour in 2012 (looks likely to be Asian Tour).


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 19, 2011)

[Rumor] Taeyeon & Seohyun to record Running Man today. 

OMFG!!!!!! I HOPE THIS RUMOR IS TRUE!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It would be my first episode. I also hope they will get lots of screen time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

If it is gonna be them, excited!!! Though I wish they would've gotten Hyo, I think she and Soo will eventually be on


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

"‎6 members of SNSD are filming Running Man in Ilsan right now. They are Yuri, Yoona,Taeyeon, Seohyun, Jessica and Hyoyeon. No Song Ji Hyo because she was hospitalized again this morning "

gonna be best effing ep ever

For SNSD’s Running Man ep ~ 
Green Team: Yuri, Yoona, Jaesuk, Kwangsoo
Black Team: Taeyeon, Seohyun, Haha, Jongkook
Pink Team: Jessica, Hyoyeon, Gary, Sukjin.


----------



## JJ (Sep 19, 2011)

> 1. Hip Song (Rain) - The dance is so freaking fun. I honestly do it all the time. XD



Although I can no longer hear that song and not think of MBLAQ's dance lol.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2011)

First I was like fuck yes! then I realised no Sooyoung , still there's Taengo and Seobb to spaz over

Looks like they're wearing Indian clothes lol , they look good in anything


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

..of course Soo is still resting xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

and I guess they are doing the shopping game or?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

So no Soo, Sunny and Tiffany?

Excited for all of them omg!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

ask the PD xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

so this RM ep expected to be air on October 2nd.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2011)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg

BUT NO JIHYO, COULD HAVE BEEN CLOSE TO PERFECT;_;


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 19, 2011)

in b4 Seohyun doesn't say a word.

Why is song ji hyo in hospital?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> in b4 Seohyun doesn't say a word.
> 
> Why is song ji hyo in hospital?



Allergic reaction to IV drip for first time, overexhaustion for second time.

Seohyun will get screen time just for being socially awkward


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

Sunggyu Teaser Pic unf


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

If it's airing around Oct 2nd then that means their comeback will be around the same time.

In b4 Noda spaz.

Stupid story but I got called in to take care of a Nursery class today and well they doing the usual Nursery rhymes stuff and it came to some random rhyme called Roly Poly. None of the kids knew it so they asked me to start and I sat there reciting the chorus to Roly fucking Poly because I had no clue which fucking nursery rhyme that is>_<


----------



## Spica (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyway guys, you already mentioned it some posts back about members who are more/less popular internationally/in Korea. Care to list them up? Seems interesting. I don't really frequent AKP-comments because there are too many koreaboos for my liking.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

@Enno I doubt it'll be in early October though, probably late October? Cause Suju are starting repackage activities this week so they'll probably promote for 3-4 weeks then Soshi comeback.

@Spica, idk it's really apparent in some groups but not in all.

After School's Jungah and Bekah are examples of idols who are popular internationally but not popular in Korea. They have the least fancafe members in AS if I'm not wrong. Funny thing is Jooyeon has the 2nd most fancafe members after UEE but she is one of the least popular members internationally.

Sunhwa is most popular in Korea for Secret but internationally it's Hyosung & Jieun. I think Zinger is also more popular internationally (but sadly nowhere near the levels of Hyo/Jieun).

I think Tiffany and Jessica are more popular internationally than in Korea as well, they never do as well as Taeyeon/Yoona/Seohyun/Yuri/Sunny in popularity rankings.


----------



## Spica (Sep 19, 2011)

@Rain's Angel: 

How about Kara, BEG, t-ara, Wondergirls, 4minute etc?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

lol no diff for those groups. Their popular members in Korea are also the most popular ones overseas. Except maybe Sohee.

I think it's only really apparent in large groups/groups with international members.

omg  Enno your Roly Poly story. I can't remember a nursery rhyme called that tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Jess is doing well these days but Tiffany tends to be middle to low. 

I can't recall stark Korea and Intl differences in popularity other than the likes of SNSD but Minho is most popular Shinee member in Korea but all I see from Intl fans is hate and mockery.

Kara seems to even out the same, same with BEG. Intl fandoms don't drink as much from the kool aid that is Jiyeon though like Korea does. As for 4Minute, I think Jiyoon and Gayoon are quite well liked but Hyuna would still easily top them, esp after Bubble Pop.

@RA: Im glad I thought I was an idiot for not knowing it. It goes something like Roly Poly down down down. The Kpop version is superior


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

the nursery rhymes I know are like... Twinkle Twinkle Little Star lol but that was my fave. and Three Bears (damn you Kyungsan!!!)

Hyuna has more popularity than all of 4minute in Korea, that's kind of sad.


----------



## Spica (Sep 19, 2011)

From what I've heard, Gyuri and Nicole are popular with international fans while Jiyoung is big in Japan, together with Seungyeon who's the second/third in popularity in Korea to Hara/Nicole. 

I think Ga-in and Narsha are the most popular internationally as well as in Korea? 

As for groups with international members, definitely not true about Chocolat.  The YT-comments are flooding in flames.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 19, 2011)

They just jelly       .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah Ga-in & Narsha have always been more popular than Jea/Miryo (it's always been the case) but they are on the most popular shows for the International Fandom, WGM and IY.

whoever is on WGM will always experience a huge boost of popularity internationally. Seohyun used to be one of the least popular members in the Intl Fandom but after she got on the show her intl popularity skyrocketed.

lol the biracial girls in Chocolat wouldn't get that much hate if Tia wasn't 95% of the MV.


----------



## Spica (Sep 19, 2011)

^please just stop calling them biracial lol I'm one as well, but the term used where I'm from is half. Doesn't sound as racially categorizing for some reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Spica don't take it personally, all rookie girl groups debuting from 2010 onwards have gotten irrational hate from other girl group fans for no good god reason other than stupidity. People are just talking about the mixed thing because people always latch on to stuff like that. Go in to A Pink and all you see is people calling them SNSD wannabes.

People do have a point tho, all I see is Tia and four other girls not doing much.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zvNJRXRY5g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Cho Rong looks so much like Seobb here.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry Spica. It's really hard to break away from a stereotype or label once the company pushes that non-stop for the group. Chocolat will sadly be stuck with such a label and it's gonna be tough to break away from it.

 I'm actually excited for this one though because the last Five Girls member is in it (Yang Jiwon). She's in the latest WGM eps with Eunjung.

;o; i didn't like It Girl, I think I thought it was the worst song on their mini.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

It girl was abit meh, Boo was epic though. I forgot how much I liked their mini.


I expect this girl to be the next pedo Korean old men target.


----------



## Spica (Sep 19, 2011)

RA: There's nothing to apologize for really  I don't mean to be politically correct (or yes, I did, but I didn't mean it like that xD) 

Feel so sorry for Chocolat to be always known as the mixed/military father groups.  I know the company meant to appeal to the international fanbase but when their concept isn't even unique or exotic I see no point in pushing their mixed backgrounds. 


Ennoa: You're absolutely right. Lots of the rookie groups have the unfortunate luck to come right after the first wave and lands straight into defensive fanclub hate. A Pink also doesn't have an original concept so they can't help but get compared to SNSD. Don't like most of their songs except for the Protect the Boss theme <3


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Even older groups like Sistar got a ton of hate because they had a horn in their Push cover and people called them 2NE1 copies. And lets not even get in to Chi Chi stuff.

Speaking of Chi Chi, I really liked their new song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YItSTDZEUG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2011)

lol Spica thats pretty much the reason I ranted about them before.  theyre trying for popularity based on racial affiliation rather than talent.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

Longer is one of the best songs by a rookie group this year, might be my personal fave.

sucks that they can't sing live though, their vocals are a mess on performances


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Longer is great, it has a bit of a BEG vibe to it, shame their vocals are so ordinary.

Random but god I hate you Sunggyu for having perfect hairstyles which I want but can't pull off. Damn you to hell


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pl1mum7zuwE[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds good.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, hello there, purrdies


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

Taeyeon really needs to get rid of her dyed ends, it looks reaaaaally bad on her (it looks bad on anyone tbh).


*Spoiler*: __ 



omg Seobb on the same team as KJK. they totally have the same personality type so this is gonna be funny.

pink team will be a glorious lulzy trainwreck, they have the worst performing member there and the laziest SNSD member there ohgod.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Ahh lovely girls, I need more variety appearance by the girls, come on Happy Together with Kara again and I'll die happy.

I've come to the conclusion black hair looks best on Kpop idols 97% of the time, Hara's black hair in Step>>>her hair for the last 2 years.

Also I want to see ShinDong, Hyuk and Donghae dance to Step. Suju get a bad rep sometimes but they've always been super kind to Kara from their debut days.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 19, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Taeyeon really needs to get rid of her dyed ends, it looks reaaaaally bad on her (it looks bad on anyone tbh).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This sounds like a show I should really consider watching huh.

It'll be hard to find older subbed videos


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

BRB VOTING

also
MYNAME has a daum


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1y1ynY4HQ0#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Random stuff from my tumblr:



GD Avas:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

lolol now thats the Jessica I love!!....


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

Ummmm..

He really looks like a girl


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

um..well white make up face and lipstick..so yah


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

> AJ has been accepted into U.S's prestigious university, Columbia University but due to his activities as a U-Kiss member he has been granted a leave.
> 
> U-Kiss' representatives, NH Media, met with e-news and stated, "AJ is current on a leave of absence". After AJ had departed from PARAN, he prepared for college in the U.S by sitting for college entrance exams. He scored perfect scores and high marks in SAT Subject tests as well as SAT reasoning tests.
> 
> ...



no more Aj? 
Congrats :33


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 19, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Taeyeon really needs to get rid of her dyed ends, it looks reaaaaally bad on her (it looks bad on anyone tbh).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Same personalitys? wat         . This ep will probably get subbed super fast


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

close up of his new tattoo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Ugly tat, stop it GD.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2011)

What on earth have you done to yourself


----------



## JJ (Sep 19, 2011)

So CNBlue did two Bluestorm concerts....

Minhyuk sang Star live...


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2011)

Random question: Does Korea have the same stigma on Tattoos that Japan has?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

I know South Asians have incredibly poor opinions of Tattoos.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

it's better than yoochun with his mother's face tattooed


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 19, 2011)

i was bored at school, but who isn't, so heres some songs i want ya to hear


*Spoiler*: _derp_ 





GO AWAY - 2NE1
Mr. Simple - Super Junior
Pray - SunnyHill
Heartbreaker - G DRAGON
Be Mine - Infinite
No More Perfume On You - Teen Top
Danger - f(x)
Jiggy - F.Cuz
Energetic - BoA
So Cool - SISTAR




meh


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Oscar winner in the making Khun:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34BoHkbJmLw[/YOUTUBE]
Maybe WGM is real because he sure as hell can't act


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oscar winner in the making Khun:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34BoHkbJmLw[/YOUTUBE]
> Maybe WGM is real because he sure as hell can't act



my sides 


*Anti cafe numbers*


> 1. 2PM 16465
> 
> 2. BIGBANG 9584
> 
> ...


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 19, 2011)

but lol           y


----------



## Draffut (Sep 19, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> Same personalitys? wat         . This ep will probably get subbed super fast



Soshisubs will no doubt have this done in a couple of days, It'll still take Isubs a few weeks.

The members also seam to be matched up in pairs by the numbers on their backs. probobly for a couple chase/race at the end:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoo Jae Suk and Yoona
Gwang Soo and Yuri
Suk Jin and Hyoyeon
Gary and Jessica
Kim Jung Kook and Seohyun
HaHa and Taeyeon



I am quite stoked for a couple of the teams.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 19, 2011)

woah I'm really surprised Big Bang has the second most anti fans. I thought everyone loved them


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 19, 2011)

everyone has haters


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZmssbyUILE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

i didn't realize that was younghwa util the very end so i was all why the hell do they keep talking about him


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

> Tour means bitches, and good ones, not like Seungris







> woah I'm really surprised Big Bang has the second most anti fans. I thought everyone loved them



They have a ton of haters because of how exposed they are in comparison to other Boy groups, and well BB isn't well liked esp among Hip Hop fans in Korea.

Holy shit Boyfriend


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oscar winner in the making Khun:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34BoHkbJmLw[/YOUTUBE]
> Maybe WGM is real because he sure as hell can't act



What am I even looking at?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

I went to get my mail and i got the envelope


BRB crying.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

:maximumenvymodeactivate.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

lol Kim Jong Kook and Seobb are both control freaks as well as health obsessed  they're paired up together? this gonna be good.

Soshified:


> Looks like Seohyun will be a new CF model for cosmetics/skincare brand "The Face Shop"!



wait that AJ guy actually is putting a halt to his university studies for nugu-Kiss? Seriously? I mean I'd understand if it was a bigger group but U-Kiss are like the biggest nobodies for a group that's been out for like 3 years now


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 19, 2011)

Only until neverland promotions are over then he'll go back to colo.^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2011)

Get Out is from their In Heaven album but I prefer In Heaven jihyo bias

AND NO OUR GREEN ITALICS NAME IS GONE


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

SEOB!!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

and for anyone that might like YoonA lolol


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I went to get my mail and i got the envelope
> 
> 
> BRB crying.



;-;, how I wish I was there to enjoy..


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

I gotta stay up till 4-5 am again..lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

I see Sica's running!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2011)

she is running to find air-con


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

KARA for KIA!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

nanni! I bet that sunbae must be going crazy now.! Jing!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol wasn't she like 14 when she debuted??

Screams pedo tbh


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 20, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> nanni! I bet that sunbae must be going crazy now.! Jing!



awwwww, isn't dat sweet of her!

I always get her confused with Gyuri. They look like friggin' twins


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

Jing..just look at her baby cute face...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol wasn't she like 14 when she debuted??
> 
> Screams pedo tbh



It feels weird knowing Jiyoung, Krystal, Sulli, Suzy & Sohyun are my age and there are older Korean male idols perving on them, seriouslyyyy.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2011)

It was creepier when they were younger and 30 year old guys were naming them as ideal girls. 

That Jing stuff is just wut, she was 14 when she debuted.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2011)

For Noda:



and omg sunggyu really changed a lot since pre-debut, long hair is seriously something that suits him a lot more. his features are exactly the same, just the hair.




looks a lot better/cuter after the hair grew out and all:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 20, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> It feels weird knowing Jiyoung, Krystal, Sulli, Suzy & Sohyun are my age and there are older Korean male idols perving on them, seriouslyyyy.



whaaaaaaat! They're all 16 so you must be 16 as well?!

 I always assumed everyone was at least in college in this thread D:

I listen to miss A a lot and didn't realized how young Suzy is! Always thought her age was around 17 or 18.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh Fei you exotic looking angel


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

Fei is divine

But i didn't like her make-up in the Goodbye baby MV


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2011)

The blonde doesn't really suit her.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 20, 2011)

dongwoo and sungjong pictures are beautiful for the repackage 



I can't stop listening to B.U.T and beautiful target 


here's that tvxq interview translated~
7 minute Ballad track? 


mr simple in japanese.
please tell that was their intention all along and mr simple in japanese will sound great


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wMXA8ETxXZE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OYNRNIEY7vI[/YOUTUBE]
/SPAZZING
They got leaked so early 
 They're perfect fits with love parade.


and now the making is out?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

lolol Nicole never had a boyfriend before...even Jing did xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2011)

lol they're all 17 this year, the 94 line. I'm 17.

Jewelry S' song is decent but nothing great, was quite bored by it.

so AKP is saying Soshi is rumored to comeback on October 4th. If they are we'll be getting teaser photos next week.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

is it confirmed by SME? hope so!
so chance of KARA VS SNSD...is none? lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> is it confirmed by SME? hope so!
> so chance of KARA VS SNSD...is none? lol



not confirmed by SM cause Soshified has reported it only as 'sometime in October'.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2011)

I think Sooyoung will be delaying it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2011)

lol yeah, she has to get choreography and everything down in like less than two weeks with her injury? doesn't seem likely + the SuJu repackage got pushed a month ahead.

omg


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2011)

how can i even say it!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMzf4JB_MoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 20, 2011)

urg i'm gonna be out of school all week because i have to stay with my grandma since my mom is going to texas.
:/
I'm gonna be so bored and I'll probably spam a lot of kpop,

~fair warning~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2011)

i guess i will share with u guys..one of my webs for HQ perfs/events/etc pic


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Stupid SNSD, now it's 100% sure that IU won't make her comeback on my birthday


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

*'Touched' by IU Personally Giving Gifts To Fans On Her 3 Year Anniversary*

On the day of her 3rd year anniversary, IU touched her fans' hearts by preparing a gift for them.

On the 18th IU celebrated her 3rd year anniversary. On September 18th 2008, she debuted through Mnet's 'MCountdown'.

IU, who is currently a MC for Inkigayo, stated 'Today marks the 3rd year since I debuted' as well as 'I hope that I'm still an MC even 30 years after my debut' during the broadcast.

The event that touched her fans' hearts was that after 'Inkigayo' had ended, IU presented her fans with the gifts that she had personally prepared.

Through a phone call between enews and IU's company, LOEN Entertainment, they revealed that 'IU prepared 50 transportation cards for her 3rd year anniversary. Along with the prepaid transportation cards she had prepared a small present which she gave to her friend who was in charge of her fans.'

In addition, even though she did not have much time after filming 'Inkigayo' due to her schedule in the countryside, she still thanked her fans before leaving.

Although the presents weren't worth much, seeing that she personally prepared the gifts touched her fans hearts.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Dear god :amazed


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

> MBC TV’s ‘Cover Dance Festival K-POP Road Show 40120′, which will explore the Hallyu wave through cover dances, will air starting on the 22nd, every Thursday night at 11:05.
> 
> The Visit Korea Year Committee will be looking at the current Hallyu wave through the ‘K-POP Cover Festival’, targeted at Hallyu fans all over the world. ’40120′ stands for the distance across the globe, which is 40,120 km.
> 
> ...



Miss A be judging us. (most of us that is)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 21, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> i guess i will share with u guys..one of my webs for HQ perfs/events/etc pic



AHH@@@ These HD pictures are so awesome! 



Alien said:


> Stupid SNSD, now it's 100% sure that IU won't make her comeback on my birthday



lol, that's sad to hear. When did she plan her comeback again?



Alien said:


> *'Touched' by IU Personally Giving Gifts To Fans On Her 3 Year Anniversary*
> 
> On the day of her 3rd year anniversary, IU touched her fans' hearts by preparing a gift for them.
> 
> ...



50?! I'm shocked to see that she actually took time to make these for her fans. Such dedicated girl!



Se7en said:


>


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

does anyone think "TONE" will be repackaged?
I'm a bit hesitant on wether I will buy it because of that.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

interesting


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

Cute guy 

So a new girl group and a new boy group 

when's the next soloist coming at this rate 

EDIT:
plastic surgeons rate Idols


inb4 they got PS jokes.

I'm going to sleep it's like 1AM


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

They have enough solo's already , plus most of the group members get solo acts aswell anyway


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 21, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Cute guy
> 
> So a new girl group and a new boy group
> 
> ...



A new soloist will get  overshadows by the sheer number of idols in the market, unless the soloist happens to be from the idol groups.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

Se7en said:


> does anyone think "TONE" will be repackaged?
> I'm a bit hesitant on wether I will buy it because of that.



Japanese albums don't get repackaged. Be prepared for it to be hella expensive though, they cost like what over $60?




if they meant performers then they got it right.

they tried to gain some credibility by putting Infinite, miss A and After School in the Top 3 tho 

the only soloist that did really well for their debut recently was G.NA (and Superstar K people but they had exposure). She did really well because of a lot of smart marketing and outside factors though. She had a fanbase from Battle Shinhwa (same as Hyosung), promoted as the leader of Five Girls (which UEE/Yoobin were part of and they were huge so it got her attention, Hyosung was not as popular then) and released a digital single with Rain a week before she debuted.

it's easier to make an idol group then have members go solo, they enjoy more success this way but the downside is that it's not a guaranteed success (see Kahi's solo debut)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeh makes more sense if it's a list on stage presence

Finally it seems like they're trying , different mv , no random English rap gibberish 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI_vRH1PoRM&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

NOLZA came out already, Lonely was easily the best Japanese remake imo but still they really need to work on their japanese. When I saw the article where Dara said the latest Japanese word she learned was kawaii (a while back), I was like wuuuuuut doesn't everyone in Asia like know that word.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2011)

KARA live noW~
i guess i will share with u guys..one of my webs for HQ perfs/events/etc pic


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

GAON DIGITAL - FIRST 4 WEEKS SALES


1. GG - “I Cheated” ft. Park Bom (“Infinity Challenge”)-$759,000
2. Big Bang--Tonight-$685,000***-week 2,3,4,5 
3. miss A-Goodbye Baby-$589,000
4. 2NE1-Lonely-$581,000
5. T-ara-Roly Poly-$577,000
6. 2NE1 – “I’m The Best” -$559,000
7. cnblue -Intuition-$556,000
8. Park Bom-Don't Cry-$555,000
9. Kim Bum Soo-Please-$552,000
10. f(x)-Pinocchio-$546,000
11. Song Ji Eun- Going Crazy-$530,000
12. K. Will- Heart Beats-$516,000
13. Big Bang-Cafe-$515,000***-week 2,3,4,5 (not a title track/single)
14. 2PM – “Hands Up” –$513,000

Been looking for this forever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow Going Crazy did really well, it's the only song there by someone that isn't really well known outside of fandom.

It's not overall total sales right? Just the first four weeks it was released?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup first 4 weeks except Big Bang , the poster couldn't find the exact first week sales so he/she did 2-5 instead

Yeh she did really well , even better than 2PM


----------



## Chloe (Sep 21, 2011)

Me thinks Bom and Minzy should go back to having black hair.
It looks really good on both of them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

PARADISE MV TEASER (Infinite Repackaged Album Title Track)


----------



## koguryo (Sep 21, 2011)

Final rehearsal is later tonight(Thursday night.)  Then our show is next week.  This relates to Kpop because I am dancing with Koreans


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> SOSHIFIED:
> Seohyun played guitar and sang Taylor Swift's "Speak Now" on KBS Big Brothers!
> 
> 
> ;o; yongseo guitar


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

I think that's not as good as Soshi/KARA's debut nos (even tho in a higher position) but it sold more than AS/Secret/4minute

CAN'T WAIT FOR A MACH PV THO, THANK GOD DSP IS PULLING A MISTER WITH IT


----------



## Chloe (Sep 21, 2011)

There's going to be a Mach PV?

brb crying from happiness in the corner.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> There's going to be a Mach PV?
> 
> brb crying from happiness in the corner.



Mach will be their 2nd Japanese Single in December


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2011)

Kang Seung Yoon voice wouldn't suit an average boy group imo, his voice is alittle too rock. Honestly he's too good for a random boy group but since it's YG I'd be okay with. His solo chances would be questionable but he did well last year, his cover of Instinct was top charts for quite a while. I liked this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuHtwWum9Bg[/YOUTUBE]



> I think Sweettune wrote this



Yeah Sweettune wrote that, and they also did Be Mine. 

Yongseo guitar is still alive, glad Seobb didn't give up on the guitar even with her schedule. 

Mach Mv? Brb crying in joy.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2011)

2PM best looking group? Lulz, all them minus Khun are average looking at best. And Taec has no western features except for height. I always imagined someone like FTI would win it, I mean they're all pretty asian boys aren't they?

Unless you're Chi Chi I don't see why anyone would stop their comeback in Oct. Yes SNSD will easily kill charts but really if IU releases a good song then there's no need for her to worry. Never hurt 2AM, Kara, Tara etc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

The only way it'd hurt IU is she won't be winning awards but IU has been killing it digitally since Nagging.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> lol, that's sad to hear. When did she plan her comeback again?



No date has been given yet but i was hoping she'd make her comeback on 5 Oct 

Oh well


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> The only way it'd hurt IU is she won't be winning awards but IU has been killing it digitally since Nagging.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> The only way it'd hurt IU is she won't be winning awards but IU has been killing it digitally since Nagging.



This is true, but i want the spotlight to be entirely on her 

no sharing


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2011)

> Dara said the latest Japanese word she learned was kawaii (a while back), I was like wuuuuuut doesn't everyone in Asia like know that word.



She's probably been told to say it because if that's true then she sounds abit dumb.

Lucifer always sounds like a clusterfuck to me. Oh god it sounds Korean. Meh only really looking forward to the MV.



> This is true, but i want to spotlight to be entirely on her



Time to start flashing her panties then.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh wow, Lucifer doesn't sound as nice as I thought it would


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it is pretty legit. Considering the single should come out in about 3 weeks, it's about the right time for low quality radio rips/leaks/whatever.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2011)

BEG sounds and looks pretty damn good. Please be as good as Abracadabra. 

Oh great, someone claiming plagiarism already
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD0A2plMSVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Sep 21, 2011)

The BEG teaser looks amazing.
Shit's gonna go down in that mv.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> BEG sounds and looks pretty damn good. Please be as good as Abracadabra.
> 
> Oh great, someone claiming plagiarism already
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD0A2plMSVA[/YOUTUBE]



Haha, Peter Fox

love that song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

lol isn't it just the teaser sound tho? we've known that the actual song never ends up sounding like the teaser (most of the time) for k-pop


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

Third member of MYNAME revealed
the semi-rapper huh?



Rain's Angel said:


> Japanese albums don't get repackaged. Be prepared for it to be hella expensive though, they cost like what over $60?


Yeah the tone version i want is $60 
but it comes with all their japanese MVs+dance 

*Spoiler*: __ 






> CD:
> 01. Introduction ～ magenta ～
> 02. B.U.T (BE-AU-TY)
> 03. I Think U Know
> ...






So I think it's worth it :/


Rain's Angel said:


> PARADISE MV TEASER (Infinite Repackaged Album Title Track)


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Wg0-lGeH5tA[/YOUTUBE]
4minute+ better together + supa love = DNW

WTF?


^article link


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2011)

Wtf did I just watch?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

the boyband preview or the Kiss?

cause i agree on the preveiw


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2011)

That Se7en/TeenTop mess of a promo. Horrible. What kind of name is Heart2Heart to begin with?

The leaders name is Chad Future lol. Pretty BOI Pete's role is "Swag General" 

These guys are too cringeworthy even by Kpop idol standards let alone the US. They're gonna fail hard.

I'm so freaking obsessed with Bad Girl. Just goes to prove when SM wants to they can produce fantastic albums, heck if the quality of Bad Girl, Great Escape, You-aholic and Love with a Hero was more in the album then they could break Europe. I still wonder why they released MR Taxi as their main track when it was one of the weakest tracks on the album? If I get anything less stellar than Bad Girl for SNSD's comeback, SM I hope you die.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

OMG.
He changed it a little


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iC13Ihrp_C4[/YOUTUBE]
that ss501 member,

need to hear more to see if i like it.



> The Brown Eyed Girls have announced that they’ll be holding their first comeback stage on September 24th’s episode of MBC‘s ‘Show! Music Core‘!
> 
> The ladies will be performing two songs for their comeback stage: their title track, “Sixth Sense” as well as “Hot Shot“.  Representatives expressed confidence in the girls’ ability to turn the stage into a new musical dimension.
> 
> One representative of Nega Network revealed, “The Brown Eyed Girls will be having a majestic comeback starting with ‘Show! Music Core’ on the 24th and will follow up with ‘Inkigayo‘ on the 25th. We will finally show everything we’ve been working on through these stages.  They wlil definitely be different from every other stage, and we’d like you to look forward to it.”


Gonna be epic


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

Deal with it Taengo


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ok2rMTbD-iU[/YOUTUBE]
Mv better be great if i have to listen to the song 

I gotta admit the teaser would look really nice in 3D.


Gummy going to japan.





> R&B singer Gummy has just announced that she’ll be making her official debut in Japan on November 9th!
> 
> Gummy will debut through the label YGEX, a collaboration entity between YG Entertainment and Japan’s avex. She plans to release a total of six singles from her album “Loveless“, including “Sorry“, her duet with Big Bang‘s T.O.P.



Sunny and Tiffany? 


> Girl group SNSD revealed that of the 9 members, Tiffany and Sunny had the highest tolerance level for alcohol.
> 
> On the September 21st episode of KBS 2TV‘s ‘Big Brothers‘, the girls revealed that they have farewell parties with their staff members at the end of their performances.
> 
> When asked who drinks the best amongst the members, everyone was quick to point out Tiffany. Tiffany added, “It’s not just me, Sunny drinks really well too“.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm sure Taeyeon will more than enough for her next 3 generations to sit on their asses and eat well

According to a Soshified mod/translator who resides in Korea , each girl earns 800k minimum per year . 

Sounds so little compared to how much revenue they bring it but still pretty damn good .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2011)

lol Enno, I don't like Bad Girl that much on the album, one of my least favorite tracks actually. Mr Taxi is one of my faves tho.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 21, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]ok2rMTbD-iU[/YOUTUBE]
> Mv better be great if i have to listen to the song
> 
> I gotta admit the teaser would look really nice in 3D.
> ...



Lol, Tiffany is the naughty one. She just loves alcohol =)

Maybe me and her can drink together someday..



Hustler said:


> I'm sure Taeyeon will more than enough for her next 3 generations to sit on their asses and eat well
> 
> According to a Soshified mod/translator who resides in Korea , each girl earns 800k minimum per year .
> 
> Sounds so little compared to how much revenue they bring it but still pretty damn good .




It does sound little compared how popular and how many tours they have completed and on top of that the many CF's they filmed.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 21, 2011)

it's a miracle. bless these photos

What's up with L.joes under eyes did they forget to put concealer on under them or were they purposely showing how tired he was.


these fit in a lot more with the mv teaser. i wasn't sure where he was going with those white ones.




> The highlight of the episode revolved around the question, “Is there a female idol who embodies your ideal type?”
> 
> Maknae Dongho confessed that his ideal type was someone who was “Ordinary, yet has something special”. Out of all the female idols out there, he said that he especially wanted to get close to miss A‘s Suzy.
> 
> ...


This amused me Because Kevin said nothing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2011)

if u guy watch SNSD show..Sunny can drink the most! 
Why? Taeyeon said "Look at her lips." lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2011)

ok and Lucifer Jp ver sounds little weird for me!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 22, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> if u guy watch SNSD show..Sunny can drink the most!
> Why? Taeyeon said "Look at her lips." lol



Video?! Where?!??


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Kevin always picks Dara though

There's a massive compilation of all the Dara's fanboys lol , she sure has a lot 

Aj has good taste


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Video?! Where?!??



from an ep of Happy Together!
back when Hoot was still promoting!
@ 3:20
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6jTrQ_Wnto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

Today's MC is Gyuri and Jiyoung  for Mcountdown!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 22, 2011)

It was a fake. ;-;

The image I posted here claimed SNSD's new album release of October 5th.

lol, got too excited.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

oh shit..Magician..i love magic...cosplay plz jk
now depend on the concept i will order it or now xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 22, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh shit..Magician..i love magic...cosplay plz jk
> now depend on the concept i will order it or now xD



Don't! It was a fake info! 

Although, Magician does sound interesting for an album.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

oh lol i see
but still both KARA and SNSD, it depends on the concept that i will order their ablum or not xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

nothing is confirmed this album. a lot of fake info spreading around, some people are trying to scam sones with it.

imo, everything should be taken with a grain of salt rn until SM actually releases a date.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

and so mah STEP poster is up!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2011)

went to sleep after watching seohyun perform speak now 

damn i slept well even though that guitar srsly needed a fcuking tuning


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

debut stages of girl groups (2007-2009)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2011)

2ne1 debut stage was awesome , they didn't show the whole thing though . Speaking of 2ne1 , they seem to have the worst luck when it comes to Japan .

I loveee ITNW


----------



## JJ (Sep 22, 2011)

This looks really good.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQFRyBnEkII&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Lol such assholes  . Nicole must really like him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0GInYqHORY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

damn you youtube, you cockblocked us asians fast.

thank god I can dl it from Soshified

(on a side note, 3 more mins till BEG's album is released and I am jamming to Rihanna's new single )

EDIT: ITS OUT ON BESTFICTION OMG ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty damn awesome tbh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax7D4FWSdG0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

the whole album is awesome imo, there's nothing I dislike outright

there's really only 6 new tracks tho cause of 1 intro, 1 interlude and 1 instrumental track ;o;


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 22, 2011)

crap ;-; i gotta get my mom to buy the cd+poster for me when she comes back from texas.
fourth full album i liked all the songs on. Beat Kara with their uninteresting song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

They really outdid themselves imo. the whole album is nothing you can hear in k-pop right now, this is really what a comeback is supposed to be like. I can't wait for the comeback stages (they will comeback on Music Core first with a double track comeback stage)

can't wait for the epic MV to come out (11AM KST, so it's about 10 hours from now).

my favorite track:


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 22, 2011)

I can agree with that.
I really want to see that MV though. it's preview was excellent.
I can forgive them for waiting this long.
불편한 진실 and sixth sense are my favorites.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

Soshi will probably make most of their money this year, but mostly thanks to their concerts. People need to realise idols don't get paid much for albums themselves, it's concerts or CF they make their money from (minus DBSK who were raped by SM and Avex). Unless your GD because writing credits get you high percentage profits.

Lol poor Nicole, she seems to really like Seung Ho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

idk tho enno, they've been endorsing everything under the sun lol, I think that helps too. Intel was said to be a multimillion contract and they have Vita/Woojin cfs (+ Seohyun just clinched a solo cf for The Face Shop). but yeah their concerts have been insane this year, can't imagine when the Asian Tour actually starts.

Yonghwa is pretty rich too isn't he? lots of songwriting credits


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

Intel deal was around $6 million but this is SM, the lot that made DBSK pay for their own advancement in to Japan

I know for a fact SM stiffs the idols on anything to do with albums and promotions though:/ 

Yonghwa is probably the most loaded out of the 2010+ debuts idols. Drama credits and fees (YAB was a hallyu hit), endorsements, variety shows and he's credited for a ton of Cnblue's music. Seohyun and him could buy alot of shit


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't want to watch the last ep of protect the boss, the good memories man,
/needs distraction

[YOUTUBE]hj9-TsQ9xQQ[/YOUTUBE]
Can I fan girl over this?

chocolate or jang
what to choose


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 22, 2011)

From SNSD tumblr I follow:



> Full TaeNy argument translation from 'Big Brothers'
> 
> During their Japan tour, because they’re in a foreign country, TY couldn’t stomach their food very well and kept feeling indigestion. She was just walking and said, “I think I have an upset stomach.” Then suddenly, Tiffany, who was next to her, said, “Yah, don’t say stuff like that. I think I’ll start feeling sick if I hear you say that.” Tiffany said she was a bit sensitive/edgy at the time because she wasn’t fully awake, and said it a bit harshly/bitterly. TY was thinking, ‘I’m not feeling well, but how could she say that to another member,’ and replied, “Do you think I’m sick because I want to be?” Then they all went into their own hotel rooms, but she kept remembering what Tiffany said. So she went and said to Tiffany, “How could you say what you did earlier to your member?” TY got to the point where she was thinking of not doing their duet performance the next day. She didn’t think she’d be able to do the whole ‘scream!’ thing with her after what happened, and was thinking of skipping it. then their manager called the two into a room, and told them, “I’m thankful that this is the first time you guys are fighting during the entire 14 concerts you’ve had so far.” Then they both cried, eyes and noses running, and made up.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

It's good to fight sometimes, vents out frustrations and pent up stress.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone watched the KARA cuts uploaded by CarrotShowNew yet? I have it opened but I fear there won't be much attention on them.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

Kara cuts from wat show?!!

and um did anyout tried out the whole album Sixth Sense yet? any review?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

No subs, no way. I feel like a total moron watching variety stuff without subs and going "Oh I know that word", I know Korean, that's going on my CV



The Happy Together cuts look good though, but the dreaded couple games are back.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

oh the Happy Together..i will wait for sub then xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll just go watch Come to Play with Soka again:33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

lol that one is fun to watch! Jess the most temper...woot! lol


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-QqAHIy8pSM[/YOUTUBE]
Haha her shoe breaks.
She's adorable.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

SIXTH SENSE MV


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 22, 2011)

I'M AMAZED MY JAW DROPPED
MASTERPIECE.

I'mslightlyturnedontoo









inb4 korea bans it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2011)

holy shit

BEG you have not disappointed me, totally worth waiting for

but yeah that's going to be banned quick, that's the most forward MV that i've ever seen in kpop (pop specifically, not counting Tablo or anyone)

I wonder if the lyrics match


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> holy shit
> 
> BEG you have not disappointed me, totally worth waiting for
> 
> ...





> I can?t be tamed, I can never, don?t touch touch, rush it, rush it
> My eyes that arouse you even from far away, guilty guilty
> 
> Your thirsty face starts sweating
> ...



Sounds about right?
/off tumblr


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2011)

he left woolim when they abandoned him during his degree thing right?

I dunno but this mv is cool.  makes me think v for vendetta

I want to see the lyrics to know what the other three represent.  I love how miryo was chained in front of the mics for her rap xD


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

/done before you posted 


Edit: holy crap my internet is sooooo slow at this time of night


EDIT 2:


> *Singer Se7en is scheduled to make a comeback in Japan first time in four years.* There are plans for him to release a mini album/single in the second half of this year. This will be the first cd that he will be releasing since his 6th Japanese single from 2007.
> 
> Recently, YG entertainment’s representative Yang Hyun Suk revealed “Se7en is working hard to prepare for his Japanese activities.”
> 
> ...



YESYESYESYESYES.
Oh god so many comes backs back this half of the year.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not excited for YG in Japan at all because YG has thus far halfassed Japan. Watch Se7en remake Better Together, I'm Going Crazy or Digital Bounce for Japan.



@DM, yeah it's worth dling, it's a lot better than whatever album has come out recently imo


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

YGEX better not 
I wouldn't mind drips in japanese though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

YGEX is remaking like every Gummy single into Japanese for her Japanese debut so I don't have high hopes at all


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I'm not excited for YG in Japan at all because YG has thus far halfassed Japan. Watch Se7en remake Better Together, I'm Going Crazy or Digital Bounce for Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> @DM, yeah it's worth dling, it's a lot better than whatever album has come out recently imo



Interesting..........

A mini movie, all about T-ara!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

> JeA is like most groups who like to play it safe in the little circle that is built around them but ended up suffocating as artists because they are limited in that sense and can't do more than they are told or expected to by society.
> 
> Ga-In is like the symbol of artists that are trying to break free and show their own style but goes unnoticed because the society doesn't want to see anything other than what they want.
> 
> ...



I like this explanation for the BEG MV


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiI0vZNr67w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

I am loving this. are they releasing the same week as KARA tho? that's quite tough.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2011)

Supporting BEG's comeback with a new set. Avatar was a headache, I'm still iffy on making them myself. It looks like she's saying "You bitch!" 



As sexy as _everyone_ was in this video, Ga-in dominated.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2011)

Kara vs sistar is 6th worldwide lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2011)

Powerful mv but not something I would watch everyday/very often

RM61 streaming links with subs are out


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2011)

JIYOUNG time!!!!!!


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Sep 23, 2011)

Can someone here recommend me some nice IU songs? I want to try listening to her songs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

halibel93 said:


> Can someone here recommend me some nice IU songs? I want to try listening to her songs.



personal favorite:


----------



## Chloe (Sep 23, 2011)

BEG.
I am at a loss for words.
I really am.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2011)

Sixth Sense has taught me that I'm most attracted to girls when they have dirt on them, and look like POW's  Oh Ga-in.

Towards the end, the music had me going "This reminds me of the end of Rocky..."


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Suju A-Cha Teaser came out. looks as cheap as Mr. Simple tbh, SM doesn't seem to even care to put in money when it comes to Suju's MVs.



Why would they when the fan girls will buy 4 copies each no matter what you dish out? 

Honestly good marketing strategy by Leeteuk to keep mentioning GDA , riles the fans up to keep buying


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

true hust haha.

k-chart is interesting this week ;o; i'm so proud of secret, they're still in the Top 20  and their song is like 3 months old. (in comparison, U-Kiss is one spot above them).


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I like this explanation for the BEG MV



oh good.  when i watched it i was half asleep and couldn't evaluate anything. 


Either way I thought it also had an element of government control, as most of us are familiar with how much stuff gets blocked for having a position that could be considered controversial with the Korean agenda.

If anyone has seen V for Vendetta, I'm 90% sure that parts of this were inspired.  The guy on the big screen with the mask that's ordering the troops to take out the resistance, the mask on the ground, the huge blockade...

I mean yeah it's all a sign of Totalitarianism (holy shit my spell checker didn't pop up), but it all distinctly reminds me of the movie.   I think the idea overall is that if you morph the idea from the movie and connect it with what we've seen, it's about having control over what they release and produce without the interference of the government.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2011)

JeTi got caught after a fucking session , they look sexy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

omg fangirls/guys must be going nuts now.

btw I have this suspicion L is bi. Like he has tried to kiss a ton of guys so far  during a fansign or something, he kept giving fanservice and tried to kiss Sungjong and he tried to kiss um... I forgot his name, Shirota Yuu or something on Jiu? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

BEG's MV was pretty damn good. The symbolism was fairly clear, I guess you could relate the MV to them as individuals, their passions and their gender aswell.

L is bi?

Women and men of Korea rejoice I guess.

Also the half hour Tara MV sounds moronic, the 14 minute Roly Poly one was bad enough, why add so much more useless stuff?

Greatest IU song for the person that asked:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXn_tbHO32A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Suju A-Cha Teaser came out. looks as cheap as Mr. Simple tbh, SM doesn't seem to even care to put in money when it comes to Suju's MVs.


At least what we can see of the choreography it looks better than mr simples
otherwise, it looks a bit cheap, only the backgrounds though.
[YOUTUBE]m9h4DMNpovg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh lord looks like they recycled Ukiss sets for this one

And the black set looks like a Kindergarten class project come to life.

Dance moves/styling/camera shaking looks to be aiming to emulate the Perfection MV.

Edit: In that Jeti pic are those Taec's hands I see with a videocamera?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

oh, also the SMTOWN in tokyo -with the screaming fans and not a covered one-
has been uploaded :33
[YOUTUBE]vIt3VL2p9cM[/YOUTUBE]

is it just me or does snsd look like they have no microphones
they left kangta out


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cts6tQKnsM#![/YOUTUBE]
Shindong seems to have held up his part of the deal.

Rosa makes me lol hard, I guess I still find the fact that Haha worships Bob Marley amusing for some reason.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

We're beating MR SIMPLE come on lets keep this up Mafia 
USEN Kpop Weekly Charts 2011.09.23



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cts6tQKnsM#![/YOUTUBE]
> Shindong seems to have held up his part of the deal.
> 
> Rosa makes me lol hard, I guess I still find the fact that Haha worships Bob Marley amusing for some reason.




omg funniest thing i've ever seen him do. you can tell he was upset too.


Favorite TONE picture


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2011)

halibel93 said:


> Can someone here recommend me some nice IU songs? I want to try listening to her songs.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBj041BSsx8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npn2zYeE9GA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Low53WOOV8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

IU had a date with Tae woo 
she got a giant teddy bear.

..
this reminds me to watch invincible youth.


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2011)

Se7en said:


> IU had a date with Tae woo
> she got a giant teddy bear.



d-d-d-d-don't stay stuff like that


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

> Facts About Seohyun
> Seohyun watches TV til 2 AM. What does she watch? Cartoons
> Seohyun Fans name is SeoMates
> Seohyun is the slowest member in taking a bath
> ...



Poor JessXD


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

Alien said:


> d-d-d-d-don't stay stuff like that





But I'm Jealous


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

So is he. Well atleast their children will have one hell of a singing voice.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2011)

I wonder if Heechul will rub his jawline in this new video. Or maybe Kyu will bob his head while dancing. We can only hope


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

The ending to protect the boss

;-;
I Knew i shouldn't have watched it


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 23, 2011)

*Ichi*!

I would like to request spam pics of KARA's SeungYeon!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

do it in the kpop fc though 

that place needs some love.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 23, 2011)

Se7en said:


> do it in the kpop fc though
> 
> that place needs some love.



I didn't know that existed =P


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2011)

Se7en said:


> But I'm Jealous



              Beastiality


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

> According to Japan’s Oricon News on September 24th, INFINITE performed at the Yokohama Blitz the day before, where they announced that* their debut Japanese single would be “BTD“. The boys then revealed that it would be released on November 19th.*
> 
> The upcoming single will contain a total of four songs, including the Japanese versions of “BTD (Before the Dawn)”, from their 2nd mini-album, ‘Evolution‘, and “Can U Smile“, from their 3rd single, ‘Inspirit‘



Here I thought they weren't going to follow the trend of remakes 

[YOUTUBE]NKt6MAu6O9E[/YOUTUBE]
not bad 

[YOUTUBE]CKhx8bd_7Pg[/YOUTUBE]
Based on this, some of the choreography i liked, the other 85% i didn't like and didn't get. Just them dancing again.
Yesung's vocals awesome as ever, Leeteuks suit was Hot.
Maybe the MV will surprise me.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 23, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]m9h4DMNpovg[/YOUTUBE]



FFFFFF-video not available in my country


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

SME hates you


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iGeBk6QCTyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 23, 2011)

Lonely is awesome~:WOW
 and I personally like Hate you in korean better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2011)

O-o, isn't Protect the Boss extended by two episodes? I think it's 18 episodes now not 16?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Lonely is awesome~:WOW
> and I personally like Hate you in korean better.



x                                               2


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> O-o, isn't Protect the Boss extended by two episodes? I think it's 18 episodes now not 16?



WHAT?! 

EDIT:
BTW Poseidon got picked up by Vikisubs
Yunho


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 23, 2011)

Se7en said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> EDIT:
> BTW Poseidon got picked up by Vikisubs
> Yunho



    Title: 보스를 지켜라 / Boseureul Jikyeora
    Previously known as: 보스가 달라졌어요 The Boss Has Changed / 마지막 여비서 The Last Secretary
    Genre: Romance, comedy
    Episodes: 18
    Broadcast network: SBS
    Broadcast period: 2011-Aug-03 to 2011-Sep-29
    Air time: Wednesday & Thursday 21:55


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

Omg ;-;
tears of joy.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6DPjJBiAGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2011)

lol Shindong!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cts6tQKnsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

That was posted earlier, I was laughing like crazy then.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2011)

next week is KARA's last week of promotion already


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2011)

Wtf already? lol Hyorin the Kara fangirl


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 23, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> next week is KARA's last week of promotion already



whyyyyyyyy! Their choregraphy was so good. I've found it entertaining watching them dance especially during the slow motion step.

Hey Ichi, what's that link for the HD pictures?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HtP6zGsSC_Q[/YOUTUBE]
HE WAS BEING SERIOUS OHMYGOD


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Beastiality



FFS Leo

fuck you mang, fuck you


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Alien said:


> FFS Leo
> 
> fuck you mang, fuck you



Kim Taewoo is boss though

Soshi tracklist appt



> 1- Is the Love
> 
> 2- Meteor of Passion
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

I like the sound of Drink, fall and rise.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]HtP6zGsSC_Q[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Kim Taewoo is boss though





Katzuki said:


> Amazing



Yes I know 
it's why i love Ukiss though, they're such dorks, with a love for fanservice.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

KARA - Winter Magic! <3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nwyQUlsA-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> whyyyyyyyy! Their choregraphy was so good. I've found it entertaining watching them dance especially during the slow motion step.
> 
> Hey Ichi, what's that link for the HD pictures?



u mean this? Link removed
its a good site for HQ pic of perfs


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> u mean this? Link removed
> its a good site for HQ pic of perfs



Thank you.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

SNSD's new album tracklist revealed!

1- Is the Love

2- Meteor of Passion

3- (spin spin spin) Berenice Hold On 

4- *The moon cheated on me  * lololol

5- Drink, fall and rise. (Taeyeon- Tiffany duet)

6- Dig-Dig-Joy (feat f(x) )

7- I Slept In the Square ( Feat SHINee’s Onew)

8- I’m filming you (Smile)

9- Soap Bubble 

10- Xibom Bombom

11- Shake Shake Mainha

12- Is the love (Saz?n vers.)


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> SNSD's new album tracklist revealed!
> 
> 1- Is the Love
> 
> ...



A bit too late with this.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

What is up with those names


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 24, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> SNSD's new album tracklist revealed!
> 
> 1- Is the Love
> 
> ...



Worst song names ever.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

I Slept In the Square

I’m filming you 

Xibom Bombom

Shake Shake Mainha


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Drink, fall & rise. 

Sounds like epic secks.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Cael said:


> Worst song names ever.



Some of those are good like....Dig-Dig-Joy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

I love all the fake rumored tracklists, the most lulzy names come out.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Some of those are good like....Dig-Dig-Joy.



Lol, of course you'd be the one to interpret it differently =P


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Lol, of course you'd be the one to interpret it differently =P





Anyways I'm hoping that the songs end up being good.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

Sunny and Fany should be the one duet that lolol


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

> SM Entertainment took K-pop to a different level in 2010, when it held its SMTOWN LIVE concerts internationally beginning with a stop in Los Angeles. Since then, SMTOWN LIVE has made stopovers in Shanghai, Tokyo, and Paris, with an upcoming stop in New York as well. In order to let fans relive the concerts, SM Entertainment has announced that it will release the SMTOWN LIVE WORLD TOUR PHOTOBOOK at the end of October!
> 
> The photobook will feature scenes from SMTOWN LIVE stops in Seoul, Los Angeles, Shanghai, and Tokyo in a total of 288 pages. It will also include pictures from backstage as well as autographed photos from artists who performed at the concerts.
> 
> Will you be buying a copy of the photobook?



:/ 
......Maybe for the autographs..
I just don't see the point


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> :/
> ......Maybe for the autographs..
> I just don't see the point



I'm willing to if I have enough money. 

I WANT!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Badass remix!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKRjys1L0Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Badass remix!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKRjys1L0Os[/YOUTUBE]



idk what is with nf I can't see the vids. I have to quote ;o;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> idk what is with nf I can't see the vids. I have to quote ;o;



It happens to me with Lj often , I dont know why

Also "Gee" took over "Nobody" n youtube views , congrats


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

hohoh is it blu ray?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Badass remix!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKRjys1L0Os[/YOUTUBE]



Not too bad.

8/10


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

It's beautiful, I can't pick which version I want.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Se7en : Wtf do you do for living? Why are you so loaded? lol


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

One day I'll win the lottery and buy whatever I want without a worry like Se7en.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not loaded. I can only get 2 posters and a cd a month, only if my grades are good, but I can't spend over $35 
When I'm not in school I work for my Kpop items


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

you spend too much on k-pop ;o;


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

But the posters are so Beautiful


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> you spend too much on k-pop ;o;



Lol, I would buy all of SNSD's albums and some of KARA's & maybe miss A's stuff if I had money. 

I still haven't bought Hoot yet.. sad..

I AM WILLING TO SPEND TO SUPPORT MY WIMEN


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Winter Magic Audio:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

What RA said/ seems like you do

Fuck off Fail , I wana get a name change because of your shitty usertitle


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I'm not loaded. I can only get 2 posters and a cd a month, only if my grades are good, but I can't spend over $35
> When I'm not in school I work for my Kpop items



How many posters do you have?



Hustler said:


> Fuck off Fail , I wana get a name change because of your shitty usertitle


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

If I get tone though, I won't be able to get anything for three months
;-;
Tough decisions
It sucks my birthday is a week after Christmas, can't even ask for expensive stuff.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Winter Magic Audio:


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> How many posters do you have?


12

1 Lee jun ki
2 Suju
2 Shinee
1 TVXQ
1 GD&TOP
2 Big bang
2 Ukiss
1 B1A4

Still need more to complete my collection.
I want at least one of my favorite bands and actors I like 

EDIT: OMG I FORGOT ABOUT MY FTISLAND POSTERS
;-; this is what I get for not being at home for almost a week.

1 FTISLAND
1 Hongki

EDIT 2:
I feel ashamed


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> It's a gamble if you wait for Big Bang to make their comeback this year D: (if it's happening, that is)



Big show '12 is the supposed date if they even have one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Cutesy song.
> 
> How did you end up with 3 extra copies..?



friends asked me to order for them, canceled on the last min, etc.

never gonna order for friends again if they don't pay me first. I opened for the photocards tho and did a few trades to get both Seobb photocards.

only have Hyoyeon's B/W photocard (two of them actually).

I have a shitload of posters but they came with albums and I've cut down my spending on k-pop compared to last year. Sold off a few posters I felt I couldn't hang on the walls too (I sold off Infinite's BTD & Inspirit Posters).


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> friends asked me to order for them, canceled on the last min, etc.
> 
> never gonna order for friends again if they don't pay me first. I opened for the photocards tho and did a few trades to get both Seobb photocards.
> 
> ...



Do want the extra Hoot album!

How much ya charging? =)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

free lol. I was planning on giving it away actually ^_^ probably gonna do a giveaway on tumblr for the remaining.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9xRtJpd4Yrw[/YOUTUBE]
This does not make me want to buy these headphones
Give me another Sunny 10 type commercial if you want money outta me Ludacris.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

That add was made so cheaply


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

So Miss A are gona release their songs in Chinese!

Atleast one group is working towards their strengths , good on them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So Miss A are gona release their songs in Chinese!
> 
> Atleast one group is working towards their strengths , good on them



=O which songs? quite excited for some Chinese songs (maybe I can actually understand the lyrics or sing without looking for trans)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

lol Seob and KJK


----------



## JJ (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

this site is awesome because it lists all everything


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> =O which songs? quite excited for some Chinese songs (maybe I can actually understand the lyrics or sing without looking for trans)





> Special Taiwanese edition CD+DVD Bonus Tracks
> 4 new songs "Goodbye Baby", "Breathe", "Love Again", "Bad Girl Good Girl" in Chinese
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

they've performed Breathe in Chinese last year at the MAMAs so not surprised. Excited for Goodbye Baby in Chinese though.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Chinese version of Breathe.
this is how you do it <3<3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't like Min's pronounciation, Suzy sounds alright but I think she needs to work on pronounciation as well. the other two are perfect tho (as expected)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol how do you guys know when someones pronunciation is off? eg : Japanese . 

Unless you guys are secretly Japanese lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

so BEG comeback is today!! remember to catch MuCore ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol how do you guys know when someones pronunciation is off? eg : Japanese .
> 
> Unless you guys are secretly Japanese lol



I'm Chinese =3

BEG Comeback slayed everyone else


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

on BEG:


> The Brown Eyed Girls? agency stated, ?The title track, ?Sixth Sense?, expresses the need to escape from the boundaries of the 5 human senses?, and that ?The style is very free and it will be an anomaly in the current structure of music?.





IchiTenshou said:


> so BEG comeback is today!! remember to catch MuCore ^^


Oh gotta watch this!


Rain's Angel said:


> I'm Chinese =3
> 
> BEG Comeback slayed everyone else



lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I'm Chinese =3
> 
> BEG Comeback slayed everyone else



Nah I meant when you guys talk about Japanese songs , you and Eno to be exact


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Nah I meant when you guys talk about Japanese songs , you and Eno to be exact



lol I was a jpop fan previously (mostly due to anime) but I can't tell apart most except for the very bad and very good. 2PM's Japanese is atrocious while Rainbow's is awesome. The others I really can't differentiate (Secret/AS/SNSD/MBLAQ).

Lucifer (Japanese) is a hot mess tho, even Shinee thought it wasn't Japanese

am studying Japanese next sem tho, I studied a little before but never was very dedicated in learning then


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol I was a jpop fan previously (mostly due to anime) but I can't tell apart most except for the very bad and very good. 2PM's Japanese is atrocious while Rainbow's is awesome. The others I really can't differentiate (Secret/AS/SNSD/MBLAQ).
> 
> Lucifer (Japanese) is a hot mess tho, even Shinee thought it wasn't Japanese



Ah makes sense and lol not relevant but you joined this forum when you were 12 or so , wow

Man I haven't been out of the house in almost a week , ugh!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

this is too hot for words


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

miss A should come to my house and serenade to me in korean & vietnamese.

Bad. Ass.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> this is too hot for words


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

why Vietnamese?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> why Vietnamese?



they'll sound sexier


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

lol are you Viet? ...and Vietnamese sounds sexy? ..never think of that


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> this is too hot for words


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol are you Viet? ...and Vietnamese sounds sexy? ..never think of that



Pretty much, and no, it does not sound sexy at all D:

Probably the most attractive language to sing in is Japanese. 

miss A is surely doing something different by covering their own songs in chinese rather than japanese.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Jia's rap  in Breathe in Chinese flows a lot better than the Korean version.

Fei is flawless as usual


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Only think i'm disappointed about is that Ga -in didn't hold out her high note

other wise 100/100

EDIT:
 can't stop listening to Miryo rap
god that part Turns me on.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E1nXxMiYy6I[/YOUTUBE]

Remix sounds better~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Pretty much, and no, it does not sound sexy at all D:
> 
> Probably the most attractive language to sing in is Japanese.
> 
> miss A is surely doing something different by covering their own songs in chinese rather than japanese.



i see!

Japanese got the most meaning full and amazing lyric .


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

BEG's comeback stages were amazing and god damn they're hot.

Miryo's rap was flawless but she's always flawless to me


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Seob and KJK




Omg this is awesome 

I'm glad they get paired, for some reason I feel like she'll mix well with KJK haha

that and her chances of winning are good


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

A bit random but did they stuff their bras or what?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> A bit random but did they stuff their bras or what?





They probably did.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

I was gona post the the KJK and Seohyun one lol , perfect pair!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> Lol how do you guys know when someones pronunciation is off? eg : Japanese .



Most of the time you can't. But having been in Jmusic, Anime and dramas for so long you tend to pick up on their pronunciation. And when someone is going Chinchak you know it's alittle off.

BEG comeback was flawless.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> A bit random but did they stuff their bras or what?


Push up bras perhaps

I'd do Jisook and Hyunyoung in anything 


Ennoea said:


> Most of the time you can't. But having been in Jmusic, Anime and dramas for so long you tend to pick up on their pronunciation. And when someone is going Chinchak you know it's alittle off.
> 
> BEG comeback was flawless.



Lol fair enough 

Whenever you guys are say "Their pronunciation is off" , "The accent sounds weird" , i'm sitting here like how the fuck do these guys even know? lol 

BEG were good/flawless etc but it's ..how do I put it? not something you can listen to everyday .

Like Cara compared it with V for Vendetta , great movie but not something you can watch everyday and be entertained , just my opinion though .

Leessang and I remember still trumps for me


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

I like KHD but he's my least favourite member in 1n2d but he does add a lot to SH and SK .

Since none of you guys watch 1n2d I can't rant about it but I can't believe KHD was considering leaving it for more money or whatever . 

Hope they can pull on without him because with or without him it's a great show and still rakes in views


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

haha Hust. but yeah, Enno is right in the sense that if you're exposed to the language long enough you'll be able to pick out when someone is like really off (not those, oh it sounds a bit similar they're still wrong that kind). Like I think we could all probably hear if some foreigner came in and spoke Korean weirdly 

BEG was awesome for me but it's clear they weren't aiming for catchy or anything this time.

lol I would watch 1N2D if I didn't have a ton of shows on my plate. I'm barely keeping up with RM (was really behind at one point) and I already gave up WGM.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Like you can tell when Simon and Martina's pronunciation of Korean isn't prefect, and we're not Korean or can even speak it. I think with most it tends to be more the heavy accent. Basically Hust if a Japanese song sounds like it's in Korean, it's not very good.

As for 1n2d, KBS wants to carry on but the members are worried about if they can without KHD. It would be like carrying on RM without Jaesuk, very possible but would be the same?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> haha Hust. but yeah, Enno is right in the sense that if you're exposed to the language long enough you'll be able to pick out when someone is like really off (not those, oh it sounds a bit similar they're still wrong that kind). Like I think we could all probably hear if some foreigner came in and spoke Korean weirdly
> 
> BEG was awesome for me but it's clear they weren't aiming for catchy or anything this time.
> 
> lol I would watch 1N2D if I didn't have a ton of shows on my plate. I'm barely keeping up with RM (was really behind at one point) and I already gave up WGM.


Yup I can probably tell the difference if a Jpop group attempts Kpop 

BEG always make awesome and unique music but sixth sense doesn't want to me make me jam it like a 2ne1 or Big Bang music , then again I have only listened to 3 songs from the album .

Love Abra , Sign and Irreversible though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

unf hoya. you are like my new #1 bias in infinite goddamnit.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol I would watch 1N2D if I didn't have a ton of shows on my plate. I'm barely keeping up with RM (was really behind at one point) and I already gave up WGM.



It doesn't seem that appealing but the old episodes with the lineup of KHD , Seungi , Jiwon , Kim C , Mong and Jongmin ; i'd rate it higher than FO and RM tbh 

The Mong x Jiwon duo shits on anyone 



> Like you can tell when Simon and Martina's pronunciation of Korean isn't prefect, and we're not Korean or can even speak it. I think with most it tends to be more the heavy accent. Basically Hust if a Japanese song sounds like it's in Korean, it's not very good.



Interesting! 

Danke , you and RA are my K-pop gurus


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

The fangirls have really loved the teaser pics


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The fangirls have really loved the teaser pics



lol some are speculating a bondage theme =X


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh Infinite.
They know how to tease


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

You know appt someone hacked into Woolim website and leaked the pictures before but the fangirls didn't want to look at it because they wanted to look at it week by week, such dedication. One day the Inspirit fandom will look like VIP's , Sones and Elfs  , ugh!

She's not a bad singer , always underrated her

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53jLoNvuT_o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> It doesn't seem that appealing but the old episodes with the lineup of KHD , Seungi , Jiwon , Kim C , Mong and Jongmin ; i'd rate it higher than FO and RM tbh
> 
> The Mong x Jiwon duo shits on anyone



I definitely think it has to be awesome to be Korea's Top Show but heard it went a bit downhill and boring once MC Mong left or something? At least that's what my friend who watches it tells me, she says the past episodes were much better than the current ones (think she means 2011).

@Hust, they only leaked three pics I think? from what I know only Sungjong/Dongwoo/Sungyeol's pics leaked but didn't see it around on tumblr or anything so I just didn't care to search for them lol


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you guys hear about the Block B shiz that's gone down?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I definitely think it has to be awesome to be Korea's Top Show but heard it went a bit downhill and boring once MC Mong left or something? At least that's what my friend who watches it tells me, she says the past episodes were much better than the current ones (think she means 2011).
> 
> @Hust, they only leaked three pics I think? from what I know only Sungjong/Dongwoo/Sungyeol's pics leaked but didn't see it around on tumblr or anything so I just didn't care to search for them lol



It took a massive dent when Kim C left , so many speculations around why he did though . He said it's because of personal reasons ( he wanted to concentrate on music but others say because of political reasons , supposedly he's an open supporter of one party and something to do with KBS not liking that IDK)

Then Mc Mong thing happened , the whole show pretty much died , like Haha or Jihyo leaving running man , the ace just leaving all of a sudden .  They did persist and still going ok but you can't beat the oldschool .

They did have some golden episodes though like viewers special , foreigners tour etc .. if you ever wana try one of the episodes try like from 58 onwards ..


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it something to do with Soy Sauce because some of that stuff on my dash?

KBS have been known to do that. Kim Jaedong was thrown off SGB as he was known to criticise the government. But it came to bite KBS on the ass as in the end the show died a slow ratings death.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeh, It's all over my dash too.
I didn't know I followed Block B blogs :\


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is it something to do with Soy Sauce because some of that stuff on my dash?
> 
> KBS have been known to do that. Kim Jaedong was thrown off SGB as he was known to criticise the government. But it came to bite KBS on the ass as in the end the show died a slow ratings death.



Didn't you have like 16k few months ago?? you're a post machine 

Gyuri is fucking L and Eunjung btw

Ah makes sense , Jaedong is awesome (I'd say he's my 3rd fav mc)

My dash is filled with 2ne1 and Soshi , post your tumblrs so I can follow you bitches


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

As long as it's not a guy from 2PM, I approve


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Link removed

KBS is a government owned broadcasting company though so I'm not surprised tbh.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2011)

amazing how a fandom can blow up over soy sauce


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> amazing how a fandom can blow up over soy sauce



 what is going on? someone update me X_X


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

What is this Soy sauce thing?



Rain's Angel said:


> Link removed
> 
> KBS is a government owned broadcasting company though so I'm not surprised tbh.


Inpiniituu! 

I see Sooyoung , I approve!

Anyone else?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> what is going on? someone update me X_X


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

oh wow seriously!? the stans of these newer groups are really crazy lately. I mean Inspirits are crazy but they're the kind of crazy that they contain to themselves at least.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Wtf?? I saw that ep and it didn't seem like they did it on purpose , even if they did well Block B are pranksters honestly i'm sure they didn't mean any harm 

I fear for the future fandoms tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Is that a joke? Really? immoral because some poured Soy Sauce over a chicken? teh fuck is wrong with these fandoms?:/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

idk, I think B1A4 has a really crazy fandom judging by omona alone. Block B too.



> 〈INFINITE “BTD”収録内容〉
> 【CD】
> 1. BTD
> 2. Can You Smile ［REMAKE］（Original Version）
> ...



well I'm a bit excited but may have to pass on buying this tho.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a variety show , they're encouraged to be funny . I don't get what the problem is .

Then again there are fans who think

GDA's were bought out by Snsd last year
G-dragon got the leadership because he sucked YG's dick
Yonghwa used Seohyun for popularity etc etc

Honestly why are there so many retards? I don't even know


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember Cara saying she liked Dana & Sunday, new OST track by them:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> G-dragon got the leadership because he sucked YG's dick



Or more likely because he's been in YG since he was 11.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

I think yesterday/today was the first time the thread's been really active when Hust is on.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

That's because it's nearly 3am in Sydney


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Or more likely because he's been in YG since he was 11.


Lol so many YB stans hate him because even though they were viewed as equals/duo , G-d always gets the best preference/first choice.

Lol they only buy YB cd's , attend his concerts and support his solo activities . Lots of my uni mates like Taeyang too , meh about BB but Youngbae they love him lol


Rain's Angel said:


> I think yesterday/today was the first time the thread's been really active when Hust is on.



 Because both of us have been bored at home? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

It's not GD's fault he's more popular than Midget Chicken. The only thing I think worse than stans who bash other groups are stans that bash members of the same group they are suppoused to like. In the end GD and Tae have complete different styles, maybe you could say YG favours GD more but Taeyang has done more solo work than GD so what does that say? The only fans that should be cheesed off at YG are Daesung fans.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Ikr but I do love Taeyang's solo work more than G-d's 

Slo : Aren't you from Sydney too?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I am and I should totally be asleep right now


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _AS BLUE_ 




*BLUE*
After School
_4th Single Album_​


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Yeah I am and I should totally be asleep right now





RM China was quite disappointing , it was pretty much the same as Thailand episode with a different setting

Even next episode is the same but it's Jihyo so I don't even care


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> Ikr but I do love Taeyang's solo work more than G-d's



Honestly love all their work equally. I see good points and bad points in all BB solo work. But my favourite solo song would be by GD.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol Inspirits seem to have launched an attack on AKP, nearly 1000 comments on the Hoya article and it was only posted less than 2 hours ago.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

As much as I do love G-sus as you all know , Wedding dress is still one of my favourite K-pop songs ever and it'd easily get into my top 3 , so yes Taeyang kinda does win in that department .

I really wanted GDYB collab but Yg is too smart to waste them in one , he'd milk as much as he can seperaretly . Why do they both have to be good?  

So many tards jumping into the Inspirit bandwagon i'd give them 2 months max till the fandom goes crazy . Love how the comments are like "Inspirits = the most peaceful and wonderful fandom ever"  

Come tell me that when they start winning more and their popularity grows


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Thing is though TOP needs a collab, he can't do a solo on his own, his voice won't carry a full album. Tho maybe they could do a GD/Tae and TOP/Dae collab. Panda can just go solo or have CL or something.



> As much as I do love G-sus as you all know , Wedding dress is still one of my favourite K-pop songs ever and it'd easily get into my top 3 , so yes Taeyang kinda does win in that department



Wedding Dress is my second favourite BB song, first is forever Butterfly

Inspirits are relatively peaceful till now but at the rate the Intl fandom is growing, the crazies will soon start appearing. Atleast Shawols and B2uty's have calmed down.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)

Never worry about TOP tbh , he could just stare into the camera for 5 minutes and fangirls will buy that shit  but yeh in all honestly wouldn't mind YG mixing it up like GD-Ri , YBTOP and Daesung solo sometime next year 

Bom ruining our Yongseo , still love her

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8W1fX3Ar_Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Bom has her fanboys. People saying he burped or coughed and said Bom accidently. That's just weird lol.

We need more interaction mang. I need some BBxSNSDxKaraxTaraxShineexSuju variety love fest

Were there any good Chuseok shows this year? No King of Idols or anything?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

> I need some BBxSNSDxKaraxTaraxShineexSuju variety love fest



It's almost too much to hope for.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> It's almost too much to hope for.



We used to get a ton of it before, nowdays lucky to have anything.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> We used to get a ton of it before, nowdays lucky to have anything.



Could you point me in the direction of some of those shows?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Could you point me in the direction of some of those shows?



Do want!

This is KARA's last week, right? I need more performances from them of this song!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol some are speculating a bondage theme =X


I wouldn't mind that 


Hustler said:


> You know appt someone hacked into Woolim website and leaked the pictures before but the fangirls didn't want to look at it because they wanted to look at it week by week, such dedication. One day the Inspirit fandom will look like VIP's , Sones and Elfs  , ugh!
> 
> She's not a bad singer , always underrated her
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53jLoNvuT_o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


I never underrated Sunny 


SloGoob said:


> Did you guys hear about the Block B shiz that's gone down?





SloGoob said:


> Yeh, It's all over my dash too.
> I didn't know I followed Block B blogs :\


Yeah I still don't know what's going on 
I all know it that something happened with soy sauce and people are going crazy :/


Hustler said:


> Didn't you have like 16k few months ago?? you're a post machine
> 
> Gyuri is fucking L and Eunjung btw
> 
> ...


Link removed
link doesn't exist.
*Fan wars aren’t hep hap.*


Hustler said:


> Never worry about TOP tbh , he could just stare into the camera for 5 minutes and fangirls will buy that shit  but yeh in all honestly wouldn't mind YG mixing it up like GD-Ri , YBTOP and Daesung solo sometime next year



I wouldn't!
but yah, if he ever took off his shirt then maybe 

Yeah daesung really needs a solo even if it's just a single of the previous solos he released.
I still get a bit teary over baby don't cry


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 24, 2011)

This is Rainbow JaeKyung.



I didn't know T-ara Jiyeon has a twin!


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 24, 2011)

I enjoyed BEG's comeback stage. I thought Ga-in did that high note alone, didn't realize Narsha finishes it.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

^
oh that's what they did?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 24, 2011)

omg BEG's comeback stage was amazing 

btw anyone know whether SM announced when A-Cha MV is coming out?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

probably next week since the teaser was this week.

[YOUTUBE]ymHJqiCbC8Y[/YOUTUBE]
HE FINALLY WASN'T OFFTUNE! 
It always amazes how artists can preform while being sick and still do it flawlessly.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

The chorus is a bit difficult because all the leg motions I usually end up tripping  but otherwise it's easy :33.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

All I hear is Anal Fantasy.

You know which move is good in the clubs? Ring Ding Dong, no joke.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

You too?
 ever since someone pointed it out I can't ever hear the word correctly ;-;


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> ^
> oh that's what they did?



Yeah, it's that way in the video, but I didn't really hear both of them do it, it seemed so seamless. If you watch the live performance, the camera focuses on Ga in, and it looks like she can't finish the high note, and you hear it keep going. I figured it was just the track. But when it pulls back, you see Narsha is finishing it.


Also, upgraded my BEG set into new awesomeness levels.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

So that's why it always switches to Narsha in the MV..

---
Take me away is my personal favorite.
Nothing can beat that in the Neverland album
it's so full of emotion


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cipbhaGLAJ0[/YOUTUBE]

Taiwan Concert highlights~


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry Sorry is the the go to for me lol, the dance break off that and Bonamana, if you can do them, are a plus. I've been trying to learn that toe lift dance move from Replay recently, sort of pulled it off.

If you can do the Lucifer intro and the Scorpion thing from BTD then you obviously win at life.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> some day > take me away
> 
> lol opinions




Nope,
Kevin and hoon's duet over the song with seven of them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

lol myungsoo srsly?


> Sunggyu wants 5 kids so he can make a basketball team, and wants to get married around 30
> Sungyeol wants 11 kids to make a soccer team and his wife will be the goalkeeper
> Myungsoo wants to have 50 so he can make an idol group like AKB48


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> Myungsoo wants to have 50 so he can make an idol group like AKB48



I'm not sure Gyuri's hips can handle 50 children Myungsoo.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sorry Sorry is the the go to for me lol, the dance break off that and Bonamana, if you can do them, are a plus. I've been trying to learn that toe lift dance move from Replay recently, sort of pulled it off.
> 
> If you can do the* Lucifer intro* and the Scorpion thing from BTD then you obviously win at life.





*proceeds to pretend I don't look like I'm having an epileptic fit*



edit: FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOU Tinypic, this is the second time you refuse to accept Gyu's hotness


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

It's impossible, unless you're an SM android.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> *proceeds to pretend I don't look like I'm having an epileptic fit*
> 
> 
> 
> edit: FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOU Tinypic, this is the second time you refuse to accept Gyu's hotness



tumblr > tinypic


gif has nothing to do with this I just like this one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> As much as I do love G-sus as you all know , Wedding dress is still one of my favourite K-pop songs ever and it'd easily get into my top 3 , so yes Taeyang kinda does win in that department .
> 
> I really wanted GDYB collab but Yg is too smart to waste them in one , he'd milk as much as he can seperaretly . Why do they both have to be good?
> 
> ...



lol I think fandom generally goes crazy once they start winning but they calm down about a year after that? It's a phase all fandom go through, B2utys and Shawols were really insane last year but they've mellowed down so much this year (tho granted, Shinee haven't had a comeback yet)

I think Inspirits will go through the same phase lol, eventually they'll calm down after a while.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2011)

Secret are co cute~

I'm pretty excited for Japanese Shy Boy although I'm so fucking sick of people debuting in Japan


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Yoona in love rain is true :33
Link removed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

disappointing, I was expecting cut outs all over and showing his abs


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2011)

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkYIeOyo7s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> best song on the album



Awesome song. I think they use the 'lalala' a bit too much though, still. niceee.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 24, 2011)

/had to google the scorpion thing 

I remember that From when Jay did it.
He was thirteen then in the clip I saw, he's 17 now :33

Jay's from DGNA.

EDIT: Here's that clip


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _AS RED_ 




*RED*
After School
_4th Single Album_​


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

> Too bad Brave Bros' voices keep appearing throughout the track, that was such a downer.



Atleast this time round it wasn't as stupid as "Cuz I'm a pimp" from How Dare you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

^ lolwut? I didn't really pay attention to it but bleaaaaah Brave Bros.

@Hust, you were right, RM in China was kinda meh. Jiyoung was pretty funny tho, she clearly wasn't pleased with her grouping and she wanted to kill Kwangsoo when he spilled water on her face


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkYIeOyo7s[/YOUTUBE]



I'm really starting to like U-Kiss though I hope that some of their other songs have a similar level of quality. .


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

Yay for more KissMes in the thread <3<3


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

Se7en, what are some of their better songs?  :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ lolwut? I didn't really pay attention to it but bleaaaaah Brave Bros.
> 
> @Hust, you were right, RM in China was kinda meh. Jiyoung was pretty funny tho, she clearly wasn't pleased with her grouping and she wanted to kill Kwangsoo when he spilled water on her face


Yeonhee was good to look at too lol Jihyo will pull it back hopefully


Eternal Goob said:


> Se7en, what are some of their better songs?  :33



Fail is a Kiss-me ?


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

> Fail is a Kiss-me ?



I might become one, I just listened to only one song from them as far as I know.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Se7en, what are some of their better songs?  :33



Everything off the Contiukiss mini.
 Neverland album, esp: Take me away.
only one album: 빙글빙글, Without you, 만만하니 (Remix)
brand new kiss: words that hurt, I don't understand.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll listen to them later today.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

I can give you a better list when I get home later today, i don't have all my music with me right now 

I'll vm it to you.




my daily laughs before going to sleep.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

> Jia admitted that she had cried during the recording of her rap parts. She was having a hard time pronouncing a word making her miss it. JYP told her, "Why can't you pronounce this?" She confessed that she had almost answered her boss back with, "Would you like to try rapping in Chinese?"



Haha Jia is so boss , wish she said it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

lmao Jia. You are so right tho girl, Korean/Japanese actually flow together and don't have different pronounciations for each letter. In Chinese, each letter has four different pronounciations and pronouncing it differently may result in the word/phrase you wanna say being completely different. I can't even imagine rapping in Chinese unless you're really fluent


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Doesn't Mandarin have so many characters? lol it's one of the most difficult languages to learn apparently , no thank you!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 25, 2011)

^
lol

I don't know if I've said this before but I can't be the only one that thinks JYP looks like a troll.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

koguryo said:


> ^
> lol
> 
> I don't know if I've said this before but I can't be the only one that thinks JYP looks like a troll.



I think he does too


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeh he does look like a troll


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't get the yugioh card :/


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Look at Hyorin's face and then look at the face on the card


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

woot KARA won on Inki today!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]37apsNw22QE[/YOUTUBE]
of course they made him stare at camera 
He's so adorable.
sounds pretty good.
if your just here for the preveiw of the song it's at :58


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

lmao Jess "STRESS"
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGpElX9n0Q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica saying Stress was hilarious 

can't wait for Soshi ep!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

my word of the week shall be STRESS!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Stressssssss


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

I will be staring again...with STRESS!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

longer preview:


----------



## Chloe (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

^ don't read those anti k-pop blogs tbh, they hate k-pop already, there's no point in reading something that lives off hate.

 I'd be scared to go up against Gyuri in an argument


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Inki was really good. Kara seemed quite lively and BEG were perfect as usual.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Inki was really good. Kara seemed quite lively and BEG were perfect as usual.



Kara's goodbye stage? ;_; they did two songs again so it looked like it.

BEG's performance today was even better than yesterday, Ga-in's and Narsha's high note gave me chills


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Flawless dancing gods!

Ah damn didn't see RA's post but fuck yes Inpinnitu


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

photocards pic:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Jokwon doesn't seem extremely happy lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, he didn't seem as happy as Ga-in (I think he's sick though? I remember he was in hospital a few days back). I think Ga-in has definitely missed him more? He fell sick on her birthday so she was quite worried (and disappointed cause he was supposed to attend her birthday party, which also would've been their anniversary).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Kara's goodbye stage is next week.

Liking Infinite's Repackage.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

;o; that's good but makes the double stage today seem random.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 25, 2011)

Just watched Step.

omg, SEUNGYEON'S HAIR!! What has they done to it?!!!!

Lol, Jessica at her stress. Flawless beauty right there!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ;o; that's good but makes the double stage today seem random.


----------



## JJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Rain's last show until he gets out of the military in 2 years.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Just watched Step.
> 
> omg, SEUNGYEON'S HAIR!! What has they done to it?!!!!
> 
> Lol, Jessica at her stress. Flawless beauty right there!



approved both! xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 25, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> approved both! xD



lol, you like Seungyeon's hair in Step's performance??


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Kara's goodbye stage? ;_; they did two songs again so it looked like it.
> 
> BEG's performance today was even better than yesterday, Ga-in's and Narsha's high note gave me chills


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 25, 2011)

omg Paradise 

Thankfully Infinite did not disappoint.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 25, 2011)

It's only funny when gary says stress . Looking forward to this episode. Don't think i saw ji suk jin? Maybe they dropped him.. cause no one wanted to be with him .. they can always match him with hyoyeon , but don't think she came... foreveralone.jpg

On ep 61. Im surprised KJK talked so straight to the guest who was an elder to him . Pretty sure they fix the times sometimes. Next episode looks decent, running man editors always seem to improve their editing to make everything 100% more funny.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CLWEvtlCm84[/YOUTUBE]
eight minutes


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

oh, so they decided to finish the painful plot of beautiful lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol I just saw them painfully advertising Blackberry in that MV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

haha i'll watch it soon

still obsessed with BEG, found the hot shot from today


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

I like you the best is a great song but that MV is a year too late and pretty much pointless. 

Shinee Facts:


> apparently, key brings strangers to their dorm.



Lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

hot shot yesterday was better than todays

A. They bleeped Miryo saying "69"
B. The hat on Jea and Narsha only serves to block out their hair. They don't rock it like the other two and yesterday they were hot as fuck.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah people were making fun of that. Oh Kpop if you're hiring I'd happily spell check for you folk.


----------



## Alien (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6ZXg6zDQBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Whats up with every Infinite article getting 2k posts n AKP as Eno asked


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Inspirits are spamming like mad most likely.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

TONE is flawless (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ


spazzing


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

I never got the whole spamming an article bullshit , just a waste of time and slows the server down


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 25, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Secret are co cute~
> 
> I'm pretty excited for Japanese Shy Boy although I'm so fucking sick of people debuting in Japan



Maybe if they debuted in America... lol I can dream


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

Are you talking about that giant post? 

I can't post in Omona 
I'm spazzing on my tumblr


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlKdny1WJWM[/YOUTUBE]
I throw it like a Freeze Bee.



> I never got the whole spamming an article bullshit , just a waste of time and slows the server down



But it makes your popularity seem more than it is, there's a reason why people use apps to increase YT views.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

What giant post? Lol

Fuck going to work after a week , eek . I wana quit and be a bum again , because I lazy lazy


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Life sucks Hust, we gotta work


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

jyp urgh

it's like he just slaps shit together

somehow he got lucky with 2am and miss a


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

This is a man who didn't take in IU, Hyorin or Jieun but did choose Chansung. He obviously has a screw loose in terms of talent spotting.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Iu failing her audition and Sohee getting through speaks volumes about him tbh

Love how everyome is an ex Jyp trainee 

Imagine Yg just took Jay as he planned lool , 2pm wouldnt have gained half of the fame they did


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

ohmygod one more week



also JYP tends to waste his talented ones (Fei? Junsu? they pretty much do nothing and don't even get enough lines/main vocal lines)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ohmygod one more week



oh DAMN! 

So, the rumor of their comeback date is finally true after all. They'll be making a comeback on a Tuesday, I see.. that's good since I only have one class that day.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone pointed out what this picture was about?



Now, we know..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

looks like all the songlists are wrong tho 

I can't wait!!!! we get like Running Man next week + the album and all? ;o;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuck me! Taeyeon is so flawlessssss


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

RUMORED tracklisting (lol we've been through this so many times):


> 1. The Boys
> 2. Bubble Bath (Feat. Elizabeth Bathory)
> 3. Lunch with Louis XIV (Sunny’s solo)
> 4. 95 Things I Hate About You
> ...


----------



## Chloe (Sep 25, 2011)

It sounds so badass


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

> In addition, the music video will be released in both English and Korean.



So they're finally preparing for some form of advancement in to the US market.



> 1. The Boys
> 2. Bubble Bath (Feat. Elizabeth Bathory)
> 3. Lunch with Louis XIV (Sunny’s solo)
> 4. 95 Things I Hate About You
> ...



Mary Wollstonecraft was a feminist around the time of King Louis who wrote Vindication of Women's Rights. Either SM are really using the French Revolution as a concept or more likely the list is fake. I just don't see this amount of detail from SM.



> Big, Bad, and Black (Plague)



The Black Plague? Wut.

I see a bitten apple in the Taeyeon pic, princess concept? Sadly I doubt they'll use this concept for the actual MV


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah i think it's a fake as well after looking at it longer.

they were dressed in suits in the MV judging by the pictures tweeted


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 25, 2011)

> "A representative from SM Entertainment has given details onto SNSD’s comeback concept for late September. The new album will be SNSD’s first Korean release in almost a year.The *concept *of the album is based on *ladies*. It will have an *eighteenth*-*century **French **court*, *aristocratic **ladies **concept*.”The *title track* of SNSD’s upcoming album will be a track with *influences *from the sweet tunes of *European *music boxes from the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, coupled with light electronic sounds to make the track sound more upbeat and modernized. The *entire **album’s* *concept *will expand on the *“aristocratic European lady” concept* that was *not **portrayed *in the songs of their *first **Japanese *album but included with the covers and photos for that album. The song will showcase SNSD’s powerful, sweet vocals in a unique song portraying a far more mature side to SNSD. Instead of returning as nine girls, SNSD return to Korea as nine ladies, retaining their feminine characteristics yet becoming far more mature.”The song is said to be about society’s stereotyping of the duties of ladies, and of a desire to be different yet unable to break free of society’s demand for the behavior of women. The song is said to be dreamy yet catchy in a completely fresh and unique style, as well as dark and sinister.The music video for the album is said to be “adorned with elaborate costumes and sets. The video will alternate between shots of the girls dancing in elegant yet choreography-friendly shortened ballet dresses, and with shots of the members dancing in long, large couture dresses inspired by the grand dresses worn by aristocratic women within the French court of Versailles. These shots will require SNSD to dance in burdensome clothing, wigs and accessories, and will truly show off SNSD’s ability to dance without revealing their legs, and they will rely on movements within their upper bodies and most importantly their arms. This will allow the public to see that SNSD is able to dance even without their famous beautiful legs exposed. There will also be shots of the members desperately running along a dark corridor dimly lit by candles. The song will consist of dark, almost gothic, Gregorian notes in order to capture the desperate longing for freedom, but also sweet melodies to express the power of dreams for liberty. The ballet dress shots are easiest to film in, and will allow SNSD to present their familiar synchronized, sophisticated choreography. The members’ hair will also be powdered and volumised like the last Queen of France, Marie Antoinette, who influenced the album’s concept.”The album is said to contain a fair amount of ballads with huge influences from piano and string instruments, as well as music boxes. There will also be an experimental track containing rock overtones yet also coupled by the usual catchy electronic dance beats of SNSD.Be sure to support the girls by purchasing their album, due to be released next month!”



Eh, I got lazy bolding the rest of the important stuff. 

I stole it from some person who posted it on allkpop.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Music Boxes
No legs
Gregorian notes

SM really are going for something different.



> There will also be an experimental track containing rock overtones



Better be good

Okay I'm officially fucking excited for this, probably will be the best comeback of the year.

Is this really the same SM that went for Cheerleader concept just last year? I guess Japan proved you can do different and you'll be just as successful. Elf are gonna be pissed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

omg I can't wait for ELFs to go nuts about this.

but SuJu are like a sinking ship rn, I liked A-Cha but the lives for it were just... bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

SM truly went for the simple concept with them



Atleast the album was decent even if it lacked a solid title track.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg I can't wait for ELFs to go nuts about this.
> 
> but SuJu are like a sinking ship rn, I liked A-Cha but the lives for it were just... bad.





Ennoea said:


> SM truly went for the simple concept with them
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast the album was decent even if it lacked a solid title track.



Yeah, I feel bad for SJ & their fans. It's like SM is playing favorites with their employees.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

Liking everything about Snsds comeback except Teddy Riley is the composer . Not that I will be complaining if we get a Dr feel good from Snsd


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> What giant post? Lol
> 
> Fuck going to work after a week , eek . I wana quit and be a bum again , because I lazy lazy


Did it get deleted then 


Rain's Angel said:


> ohmygod one more week
> 
> 
> 
> also JYP tends to waste his talented ones (Fei? Junsu? they pretty much do nothing and don't even get enough lines/main vocal lines)


an release in english? 
She looks beautiful~
can't wait for Sunny's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

Mary Wollstonecraft  

History is so much fun.  but seriously as flawless as taeyeon is whats with the Elizabethan outfit


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2011)

btw it's very likely that i have my clothing era spotting wrong

but it's actually a really interesting concept to take if done right

for those who are unfamiliar, Queen Elizabeth was famous for her influence over English culture and her extreme love of Shakespearean plays

sort of a pioneer of what it means to be english i guess

snsd are becoming more self aware that when they go somewhere, they're spreading not only their music but Korean culture, as sooyoung pointed out in something she wrote or said, can't remember where. seohyun did the same in her blog

maybe SM really wants to reflect that

edit: well shit, i can't really tell what kind of dress it is.  i know AKP just threw victorian in to have some sort of adjective for people to eat up

i'm not exactly educated in this but it's not like the producers were likely tring to be exact in this


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

the concept is just JJANG!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought Tudor era at first but Victorian/Elizabethian makes more sense


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

> Romeo and Jessica (Jessica’s solo)


hallo there mah Jess!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone suggested *Renaissance* theme. All of these adjectives are too hard to choose which one perfectly fits for this concept!


----------



## JJ (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

omg Yonghwa wrote it?

this is awesome ;o; hope their japan major debut will be successful.

wow this has an even mix of Yonghwa and Jonghyun, they really know how to bring out the best in the group.


----------



## JJ (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't think he did, but yeah it came out that it's his composition. I really loved that the vocals were balanced between the two guys.

About 45 sec in you get the idea of what the CNBlue song will sound like live.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2011)

oh SM Confirms Sooyoung’s Return for October Comeback ^^ cant wait
and

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 26, 2011)

do you happen to have a sunny version Ichi? :33


*OMO SO PROUD.*
keep going DGNA~ get your fans in japan <3<3

[YOUTUBE]nW8UW4yAKEU[/YOUTUBE]
dance version~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2011)

Se7en said:


> do you happen to have a sunny version Ichi? :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chloe (Sep 26, 2011)

Wai hai there my SNSD biases


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 26, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Can't see any of them


----------



## Chloe (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't see the Sooyoung ones but I can see the Sunny ones 

It could just be me but it seems that sometimes SM makes Sunny bind 
The sunbuns should be free


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2011)

lol watsup with that...thats weird


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

I love this:


----------



## Ladd (Sep 26, 2011)

Been lurking this thread for a while but haven't posted since it's only recently that I've started taking more of an interest in KPop. However I'd just like to say in response to the SNSD comeback details:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

Ladd said:


> Been lurking this thread for a while but haven't posted since it's only recently that I've started taking more of an interest in KPop. However I'd just like to say in response to the SNSD comeback details:



haha that's how all of us are 

next week will be spaztastic if BEG doesn't already have you like that



SPOT THE SHINDONG:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvTaLTTanJc[/YOUTUBE]

if you do it in under 25 seconds you're kpop pro


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't spot him, he's lost a lot of weight


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah, it even looks as if it was filmed different times, some shots hes skinnier imo

 shes definitely standing on something


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 26, 2011)

bounce with me bounce with me bounce with me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

> Interviewer: If you weren't an Infinite member, what would you be doing?
> Myungsoo: I would be a pornstar.



waylt L


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2011)

Myungsoo is a total troll.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2011)

Yuri at her University Campus
I like Yuri more and more these days! lol


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Wa2bQsIsSkg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]r7eE_uuUQGs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5F16IdVS4PA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

it's funny how normal they look in street clothes lol

i probably wouldnt recgonize her in a crowd 

also se7en that's cheating XD

edit: who else is not in the dance version, i know heechul is more than likely missing

and someone was injured recently? Yesung, I think?

edit2: no he's there, this is stumping me

edit3: oh no, Siwon is missing lol.  must be due to drama schedule or something


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2011)

Dongho and Kevin did a pretty good job of Step.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 26, 2011)

This version comes with a poster 
I want that poster

TONE =/= Love parade limited edition
 forever decisions


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 26, 2011)

IU, why did you cut your hair so short?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2011)

Se7en said:


> IU, why did you cut your hair so short?



omg

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WHY YOU, IU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvTaLTTanJc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> if you do it in under 25 seconds you're kpop pro



wat is this. dat shindong.


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2011)

Se7en said:


> IU, why did you cut your hair so short?





Girls' Generation said:


> omg
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> WHY YOU, IU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 26, 2011)

Let's all be upset over the lose of that beautiful hair


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2011)

That pic looks terrible, maybe it'll look better when they've styled it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)

In Malena Monica Bellucci cuts her hair short after she becomes the "woman" for the village .

I see what you're doing Iu


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2011)

Hyo and Sunny... looking good


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2011)

> Hyo and Sunny... looking good



I took 10 seconds to finally recognize her. Make-up does wonders.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 26, 2011)

Fairy tales it is, I suppose.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't like Hyo's or Sunny's D:

Snow White, Red Riding Hood and Thumbelina?

if sica isn't sleeping beauty, SM is doing something wrong


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)

I dont like Hyos , it seems Taeyeon borrowed Hyos stylist for a while and now shes back

Sunny looks badass though

Hyomin cut her hair too? Are idols losing it


----------



## JJ (Sep 26, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]nW8UW4yAKEU[/YOUTUBE]
> dance version~



I'm not a big fan of the song, but I do like the dance version for some reason. 



Ladd said:


> Fairy tales it is, I suppose.




Not crazy about this concept.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2011)

I knew it was gonna be a simple concept, as if SM would use the French Revolution as a concept.

Hyo's looks a little overdone but Sunny's looks kinda good.

I wonder if one of them will be the Little Mermaid or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

i can dream


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope Seohyun is Rapunzel or Mulan.

tho watch Mulan be ManYul or Yoong if they actually include her


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)

Seob as Rapunzel , Yonghwa as the witch and Cara the prince


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2011)

I can see Seobb as Rapunzel maybe, I guess because she has long hair. Yoona will be Cinderella, I bet my cat on it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

lol i was hoping seohyun rapunzel as well 

/superficial reason for loving her is her usually natural hair

so we have

thumbelina
red riding hood
snow white

rapunzel
mulan
sleeping beauty
cinderella

man i know nothing of the actual stories for these

i just know the disney movies



Hustler said:


> Seob as Rapunzel , Yonghwa as the witch and Cara the prince



my god this would be genius


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

Se7en said:


> IU, why did you cut your hair so short?



God damn it.  IU looked gorgeous with long hair.  

I don't like her new look.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Yoong will be Mulan , the whole look suits her well . Yuri will be Cinderella , Jess HAS to be sleeping beauty and Sooyoung will be Sooyoung

Actually Yuri or Sooyoung will be Pochahontas , hope I spelt that right because they are both dark skinned and Koreans are racist like that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

Then who will Tiffany be? Ariel? 

I think Sooyoung will get Jasmine or Pocahantas just because Korea is racist


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2011)

If there's a Mulan I can't wait to see her. My favourite Disney Movie so they better do it right.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

wait so this will be a disney princess theme? 

despite what it turns out to be i can't wait to see what seo gets haha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

Certainly looks like it's heading in that direction with these teasers.

I'm quite shocked Taeyeon or Sunny didn't get Thumbelina cause they're so short. And why is Hyo not Princess Fiona!?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)

Lmao Fiona


----------



## Chloe (Sep 26, 2011)

First thing I see on Tumblr



> [Rumor] Concept for 3rd album "The Boys"
> 
> 
> Taeyeon : Snow White
> ...


Seems a tad off/really fake


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2011)

They got Sunny wrong already


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I dont like Hyos , it seems Taeyeon borrowed Hyos stylist for a while and now shes back
> 
> Sunny looks badass though
> 
> Hyomin cut her hair too? Are idols losing it


Got danggit!

Who started this trend?! D: D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

Hyomin hath rocked the short hair however

girl can rock anything

edit: holy shit I just realized in sixth sense right before "love is just  a Game" you hear Ewan Mcgregor saying "love is a many" from moulin rouge


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2011)

As long as Tiffany doesn't cut her hair, I will be forever happy.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)

Fany pulls off short hair well , so does Sooyoung(I kinda miss her short hair)


----------



## Chloe (Sep 26, 2011)

I liked Tiffany's hair in Into the New World. It's a nice length on her.



Sooyoung looks flawless with short hair.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2011)

watched ukiss never land dance.  they need a new choreographer, that dance was choppy as hell


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I liked Tiffany's hair in Into the New World. It's a nice length on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man her chubby ass face was so adorable , bastards shaved her jaw way too much


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> watched ukiss never land dance.  they need a new choreographer, that dance was choppy as hell



Sigh, the choregraphy was just terrible. I guess their company ran out of money to hire a good choregrapher for their song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Hyomin hath rocked the short hair however
> 
> girl can rock anything
> 
> edit: holy shit I just realized in sixth sense right before "love is just  a Game" you hear Ewan Mcgregor saying "love is a many" from moulin rouge



I hope Jihyo's awesome short hair had some sort of influence.

kara jacket covers:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

Winter Magic!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

Winter Magic..another one with a must get poster!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

Winter Magic Solo pic!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 27, 2011)

Only KARA Nicole and few others can actually be pretty with their hair short!



			
				Failpop said:
			
		

> When asked about their recent worries, Han Seungyeon replied, “I’m *worried *because I* don’t want to move*. I’ll do whatever it takes on stage, but when I get home, I don’t want to do anything at all. I just *lay down* and stay still *like a corpse*.”
> 
> Also, Gyuri commented, “We only get about *1 *to *2 hours of sleep *nowadays because of our hectic schedule. Maybe it’s because of my lack of sleep, but I keep forgetting things even simple things that happened just yesterday. My memory seems to be getting worse.”



1-2 HOURS OF SLEEP EVERY NIGHT? wtfff is this crap, DSP?!


Some of them look really flat with their wardrobe..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuck they all look great . Where can I buy those posters online Ichi?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

um if u want the album too..buy the 1st press from cdjapan or so..
if u just want the poster only..then ebay?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

Jing really looks like a goddess-to-be now. like seriously, she really looks like Gyul.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer Jing over Gyul xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> um if u want the album too..buy the 1st press from cdjapan or so..
> if u just want the poster only..then ebay?



Cant get the whole package? 

Does Ebay have lots of posters? I dont even have an eby account lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

wat u mean the whole package? 
JP single got 3 ver...buy any u like..and ya ebay got some decent posters


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 27, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> wat u mean the whole package?
> JP single got 3 ver...buy any u like..and ya ebay got some decent posters



He's talking about the album + POSTER. Anyway to get it?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

What GG said


----------



## Chloe (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

um 
but it seem that first press this time will only come with the app card..idk wat is that for though...poster i will have to wait for more info


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Stressssss


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 27, 2011)

Well done, Jessica. You have instantly created a meme in the kpop fan world.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

STRESSSSSS~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

the poster usually for promotion only...but there is a chance it will show up on ebay lol


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 27, 2011)

lulz is it wrong that the moment I saw it was google's 13th birthday my first thought was: "one more year until they're ripe for debut "


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lulz is it wrong that the moment I saw it was google's 13th birthday my first thought was: "one more year until they're ripe for debut "



ohmygod  you made me laugh so much

present:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

14 is the legal age in Canada? Interesting , its16 here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

@ Sica looking the tallest  by wearing extraordinarily high heels


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

lolol Jess..too tall xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Despite my lack of love for Yuri , she does have some well toned legs


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol, you can spot Yuri just from her legs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure it's been posted, but the Sunny comeback photo is


----------



## Moka (Sep 27, 2011)

Cael said:


> I'm sure it's been posted, but the Sunny comeback photo is



its a very Beautiful photograph


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 27, 2011)

Moka said:


> its a very Beautiful photograph



Hey there! I assume you're a kpop fan since you posted in this thread? =)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

new Vita500 pic ^^
Tae, Jess, and Sunny!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

so apparently jieun did this song in 2008


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

Idk but I'm loving Huh gak - Hello...the MV is good too


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

> edit: holy shit I just realized in sixth sense right before "love is just a Game" you hear Ewan Mcgregor saying "love is a many" from moulin rouge



It's because they sampled that Elephant Medley.

@wouter: I've noticed it too, I think camera men love Hoya.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2011)

Really?  that's strange since Elephant Medley is just a huge sample of everything


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Well yeah


----------



## Chloe (Sep 27, 2011)

Wai so pretty?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Gyuri needs to go black, her hair has thinned quite a bit from all the bleaching of the last year and a half. But I admit Kara don't look as haggard as they should even with their schedule. I wonder how much make up they're putting on the girls.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Whenever I need a good laugh I go to Kpop Secrets

My show is tomorrow(Thursday)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

The Boys is sounds like it's suppoused to be about girls letting go of their Damsel complex and depending on themselves, so I'd love a scene in the MV where Idk like Rapunzel cuts her hair and is like "Fuck you I'll save my self", and come's out looking all fly and stuff with shades, boots and a motorcycle.

A company that actually looks after its talent? Blasphemy, someone alert the Church elders


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

good luck kog.

@Enno, not only Gyul. Jieun and Hyosung need to lay off the bleaching as well.

lol I hope your theory is right Enno. Seobb would not be down with the whole damsel in distress thing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

fangirls exploded from all the sexy hip thrusting


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Most likely it's an attempt to be on the same shows as SNSD, decent exposure esp for a rookie. I read A Pink might be coming back too:33



> Boyfriend plans to add some testosterone in the midst of a frenzy of girl group comebacks



ORLY?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

O_o Cube is really gunning for the $$ this year, they've got G.NA and Huh Gak promoting rn and those two are doing really well digitally.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Sistar are still in the charts. Their popularity confuses me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

Hyorin on IS2 got them a lot of new fans and idk why but Sistar wank has been endless since she was on IS2.

I like BGGG in Chinese more than Breathe but Suzy/Min sounded better on that.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> O_o Cube is really gunning for the $$ this year, they've got G.NA and Huh Gak promoting rn and those two are doing really well digitally.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunny's gorgeous.

Infinite's Chor, being good

Jo twins not looking creepy, and minwoo being adorable.

Mi ho being his awesome self

Hwanhee promoting so you don't know

TODAY IS AWESOME


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Just found out ZE:A's Taehun lost both his parents to cancer;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

So much fanservice


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Pocky ^




Some one hold me 
everything is beautiful and nothing hurts


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So much fanservice



euNJUNG!!!!!!! They actually kissed??!??! nooooo ENJUNG!!! your lips hath been touched!!!


----------



## JJ (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah he does do a lot of the beginning parts. 

In really super good news for CNBlue, "In my Head" got chosen as the ending song for the "Supernatural" anime. The English dub will have Jared Padalecki reprising his role and oddly Jensen is going to do a few with a stand-in doing the rest (weird).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

There's a Supernatural Anime?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 27, 2011)

^ same thing i wondered.


Hyori MCing.
Urg i'm tired of waiting for Oct.
(Still on the ninth)
I forgot who said they were going to come too because they didn't have work that day.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Boys is sounds like it's suppoused to be about girls letting go of their Damsel complex and depending on themselves, so I'd love a scene in the MV where Idk like Rapunzel cuts her hair and is like "Fuck you I'll save my self", and come's out looking all fly and stuff with shades, boots and a motorcycle.





So basically she becomes a lesbian?   

Not saying that all lesbians look like that, but you hit 3 stereotypes right there.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Everything else just became irrelevant


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

> So basically she becomes a lesbian?



9 Princesses in one MV, you know it's gonna get freaky in there

Snow White Taeyeon:

Fuck yo apples old woman, I'm a cosmo girl. Watch me and weep Step Mom, none of you can touch this

Red Riding Hood Sunny:

Sunny is being followed by the Wolf. The Hunter senses something wrong and comes running in to the Cottage to save her. But there Sunny stands filing her nails, while the wolf lays pressed against the floor under her knee high red boots weeping. Sunny's like "Sup bitch, did you need something?"

Hyo Thumbelina:

Thumbelina I have no idea about other than it adheres to the belief that the love of a Prince is all you need to be happy, and that your own kind are the only ones you can truly be happy with

Maybe something where she drops the Prince at the altar and runs off with a Black guy

@Hust: His wife I believe is the reason he signed on to YG. Tablo is at his best with Epik High, but maybe YG will finally make some legit Rap music for once.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 27, 2011)

Sooyoung.



Sica.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> @Hust: His wife I believe is the reason he signed on to YG. Tablo is at his best with Epik High, but maybe YG will finally make some legit Rap music for once.



True but they haven't disbanded and YG might let him produce his own music so I have lots of expectations .

I would love it if he helps G-d Top out with their album too


----------



## Chloe (Sep 27, 2011)

Tiffany.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Sooyoung looks fucking gorgeous. Sica looks like some odd Christian figure or something



> YG might let him produce his own music so I have lots of expectations .



I doubt he'd be interested in singing anything by Teddy, since Teddy tends to make raps about Swagger or brand names.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

didnt like the Jess one one..but Soo one is just awesome!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Sooyoung!!!! pek

Fany looks nice too



Ennoea said:


> I doubt he'd be interested in singing anything by Teddy, since Teddy tends to make raps about Swagger or brand names.








> [ARTICLE] July/August 2011: Tablo on Woolim Entertainment?
> 
> 
> Lee felt that his recording label, Woolim Entertainment, was doing little to counter the accusations against him and his family. “We have nothing to say about allegations against Tablo that he had fake education qualifications,” the agency stated on June 7. Two days later, it publicly pledged to help, but Lee felt that his representatives never followed through. He left the label later that month.
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

Sooyoung is clearly Rapunzel.

why the fuck is Jess not Sleeping Beauty!?!?!?!

people are saying Tiffany is either The Little Mermaid or a modern Cinderella


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

What the hell is Sica??

First thing that came to mind as soon as I saw Fany's was Ariel


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

Sica's got to be the worst teaser pic, srsly that dove photoshopped in 

is she supposed to be jesus, virgin mary, the swan princess? idek


----------



## Chloe (Sep 27, 2011)

I think Sica is the Swan Princess or whatever it is.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

monday couple fans all were heartbroken reading this:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

She's Pigeon Princess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

LOOOOL Jessus.

Jaysus and Jessus. We have our new Godly OTP


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

I think we get Seobb and Yuri tomorrow.

and Yoona last ofc.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Yoona will probably Mohammed Ali because it's hard to top Sicasus/Jessus and her photoshop pigeon otherwise.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> monday couple fans all were heartbroken reading this:



Where is this from? 

Lmao Jessus


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Where is this from?
> 
> Lmao Jessus



tumblr, it's a trans of Gary's tweet.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

You really dislike Brave Brothers don't you?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 27, 2011)

> SM Entertainment also revealed today that Girls’ Generation will have their first comeback performance on October 7th on KBS “Music Bank”.


mark your calenders


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

not really, his songs are just really basic and sound the same these days. if he made something good or original these days it'd be good but his last truly good song was in 2009.

but ofc his basic songs will be slaying the music charts and winning dem awards (Sistar)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

Brave brother'*s* is just one guy? 

All this time I thought it was some duo lol 

Rania are talented and attractive please make them a good song


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

> mark your calenders



But I already marked it as the day I wash my hair.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Brave brother'*s* is just one guy?
> 
> All this time I thought it was some duo lol
> 
> Rania are talented and attractive please make them a good song



Idk on tv shows it's usually just one guy alone but they said brave bros started as 2 people idek.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But I already marked it as the day I wash my hair.



Cross it out and write over it with sharpie 
a silver sharpie.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2011)

goddammit

why did seohyun have to become so freakishly popular

she used to be almost the least popular

now i have to wait forfuckingever to see her teaser


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

lol I don't think they're going by popularity this time or Hyoyeon and Sooyoung's teasers would've been out first.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2011)

^  The harsh reality

Yeh I don't think it's by popularity since they released Taengo's first and she has the biggest fandom


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2011)

oh well.

still just bitching about having to wait. XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it'll be tomorrow anyway.

Unless SM decides to troll and release it as YoonYul.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2011)

i can only expect that from SM, those evil teasing bastards  

/still angry at them for making a concert on a sunday

also it's scary that another 20lbs lost and freaking shindong will be high tier in looks for suju. 

it's like TOP and his weight loss


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

not sure though, he decided to try the Hyosung Purple-Grey with his hair and it's not working out


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2011)

looks way better with stage lighting

but then again it might just be a different color for it...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

idk I think he dyed it after shooting the MV, this was from ShimShimTapa like 11 hours ago lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2011)

oh snap and that reminds me 

snsd big brother is subbed now

but goddamn i have to remember when i'm tired as fuck now, i had to work today


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

Gyul will leave  ShimShimTapa soon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2011)

I Go Crazy Because of You (Japanese)

if you wanna listen



rumored:


> Taeyeon - Snow White (w/ apple)
> Jessica - Swan princess (+w/ dove)
> Sunny - Red Riding Hood (w/ short hair)
> Tiffany - Mermaid (w/ mirrorball/cubic)
> ...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the point when he leaves for the army in like 3 months anyway

This got announced like 20mins ago and his wife, Kang Sora, is already trending worldwide on twitter


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

I doubt that YoonA rejected his invitation for WGM 

and well she's busy filming the drama as well


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> What is the point when he leaves for the army in like 3 months anyway
> 
> This got announced like 20mins ago and his wife, Kang Sora, is already trending worldwide on twitter


WGM are denying it 

If true , stupid move


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

I doubt he's gonna be on it. From all the Suju members why choose the one who's about to go to the army soon?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZsMzjugLmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow T-ara are at #1 on the daily, didn't expect that.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been a slow couple of months in Jpop. But Tara have a hallyu fanbase, if they can increase on it still needs to be seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry but the next few posts will just be spam so bare with me (for some reason I can't concentrate today):


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

I find it weird that alot of my favourite parts in SNSD songs are sung by Hyo. Maybe SM is under using her.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

All I see is Shinee on my dash lol so here you go:

Idek what to make of this


----------



## JJ (Sep 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's a Supernatural Anime?



The DVD was released earlier this year. The anime will show in Japan next month which is where the CNBlue track will be used for the ending. 



Anime review


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 28, 2011)

Now he'll be like every one else 


GD must have really liked filming that comm as much i enjoyed it. 

[YOUTUBE]jrEWyrs7EOk[/YOUTUBE]
<3 reminds me a bit a of fti.
BRB finding more music by them.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 28, 2011)

Link removed
English Site 
Go make friends. :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

oh me2day in eng..nice..made one ahha

i want UFOtown in eng...


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2011)

How I feel watching Big Brother w/ SNSD:



Seohyun is like the only one not willing to dumb herself down to 40 year old men


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

lol omg there was so much secondhand embarrassment watching that ep.

I thought Tiffany is smarter than she comes off a lot of the time but then she says stuff like 'THE EYELASH CURLER IS THE GREATEST INVENTION ON EARTH BECAUSE IT HELPS MY DOUBLE EYELIDS REMAIN IN TACT' and I'm like what gurl I thought you were smarter than this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG NO WE GET THEM ALL TODAY


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL RA YOU TROLLED THE SHIT OUT OF ME THERE

i was like FUCK WHAT THE FUCK WHERE IS SEOHYUN

then after the gap it was like.... OH HOLY SHIT

edit: well shit, Yoona's is stunning.

Yuri's is blurry and that bugs the shit out of me.  She could have worked that hair but the bang across the top looks ridiculous and it makes it feel incomplete.

Seohyuns eye make up makes her look black.  i'm not sure how to explain it but i notice these things on people mixed like me, when our eyes look darker/lidded haha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

HERS DIDNT COME OUT WHILE I WAS POSTING LOL I HAD TO EDIT IT IN.

I thought we'd only get two today cause of the whole 1-2-3-2-1 release speculation 

Yuri's is my least favorite. Yoona's is cheesy as fuck. Seohyun has the best photo, flawless, gorgeous, etc.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

^ How friking early do you wake up lol 

I like Sunny's , Sooyoung's and Seob's the best . Not digging Yoona's and I had high expectations for her .


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2011)

haha Yoona's hair shot is amazing imo

more than likely it's photoshopped to look thicker but it came out so well

Seohyuns.... it's sooo smalll.  you can only see her profile 

edit: i know RA is exactly 12 hours off from me i think.  8AM is early? XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ How friking early do you wake up lol
> 
> I like Sunny's , Sooyoung's and Seob's the best . Not digging Yoona's and I had high expectations for her .



 I went to bed early yesterday tho

I like Yoona's hair color tho.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 28, 2011)

Seohyun looks really different.

Hoping the poster for the album looks good~


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmm.

Sooyoung's is my favorite.  It's simple, not gaudy, and takes the full shot.  

Only problem is she's skin and bones


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> haha Yoona's hair shot is amazing imo
> 
> more than likely it's photoshopped to look thicker but it came out so well
> 
> ...


Eh she's like 2 hours behind me so if she was posting around 9 then she was up at 7 , that's pretty damn early


Rain's Angel said:


> I went to bed early yesterday tho
> 
> I like Yoona's hair color tho.


Lol aren't you hols?? it's supposed to be opposite

Really? you like the hair color?? I don't think it suits her at all , maybe it'll look better later on


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2011)

haha we will have to wait and see how everyone looks for reals.  SM would be crazy to put them on stage like this.

however, it might turn out to be an interesting MV.   but then again, Hoot seemed like it was going to be some badass spy thing but then was like NOPE


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

lol I'm not having any expectations for the MV, I know SM will disappoint me if I do 

what's with all the idols trying out the Purple-Silver/Grey color hair tho? is Hyosung a trend setter tbqh because this color was not common until this year which was after Madonna.

@Hust, I am taking lessons from Seohyun, I need my skin cell regeneration ;o;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

Knowing SM the actual album will have nothing to do with the concept pictures


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

> THE EYELASH CURLER IS THE GREATEST INVENTION ON EARTH BECAUSE IT HELPS MY DOUBLE EYELIDS REMAIN IN TACT





The Toaster is clearly the greatest invention ever.

Yoona: Far too photoshopped, and cheap comment is cheap but she's too covered up

Yuri: Looks like a photoshoot for Grazia. Don't like the hair and it's kind blurry.

Seobb: Flawless, perfect, brbr crying/fapping/dying, true HBIC, better than your favs etc.

Actually Cara is on to something, the leopard print, the make up and the get up makes her look alittle Queen of Sheba


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Why a Dragon ball?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2011)

gd needs to layoff the tattoos for a bit


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

YoonA!!! stab me with that blade <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

^ If you wana die that badly , I wouldn't mind running you over tbh



Ennoea said:


> Why a Dragon ball?





> It's a dragonball with eight stars.
> 
> Birthday: 0*8*/1*8*/19*88*
> G-*dragon*.
> ...



Silly tatt but kinda makes sense lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

over all for this solo pic concept...I like Sunny and Soo's the most...

now need to see the group pic !


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

> YoonA!!! stab me with that blade <3



Well that's better than you wanting to be a dove.

Yeah Sooyoung and Sunnys were the best for me too. Shame in the MV they'll wear identical leotards and forget the concept.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

That dove is flying away from Jess >.<

now i expected the group concept will be better? lol


----------



## Ladd (Sep 28, 2011)

Taeyeon's and Sunny's were the best for me. I reckon Jessica and Seohyun should have switched though.

Group photo tomorrow? Wonder how they'll put that together...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

group concept will be different ...i think.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why a Dragon ball?



I LOL'd. he should try a Goku hair style (wig) to go with it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Well that's better than you wanting to be a dove.
> 
> Yeah Sooyoung and Sunnys were the best for me too. Shame in the MV they'll wear identical leotards and forget the concept.



Leotards?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep Leotards


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

Hehe 

Lol there is this guy at work who brings a bag full of food and a giant ass knife , he just sits infront of the comp and makes a meal lol . 

God knows how he got the job


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

How are things with the Andorid Hust? Did you talk to her yet?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

I feel bad saying this but I totally forgot about her after I saw this cute ass Asian chick whom I cant even figure out the nationality of , she looks filo/ Singaporean Chinese but I did talk to android , shes from Ireland apparently .

Too shy to keep a convo going though lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Kpop and that Asian Girls thread has rotted your mind

Irish girls aren't known to be shy so that's weird.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

Eh yeh but shes really just an Irish Seob lol  , shes from Northern Ireland which is more of a country area so kind of explains her shyness

Asian girls are my ultimate weakness lol , cant help the fact that I adore them .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

My campus has a ton of Japanese students. I admit to helping a few of them out solely because they're cute.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha yeh , they are too cute not to help out . 

I dont think I have ever met a Japanese girl here , so many Koreans and Chinese though . Flooded with them .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

There aren't many Koreans here tbh. Because there's an MBA school in my campus, there are a ton of Chinese and Japanese people. Really nice but they don't tend to like South Asians too much, the guys here can be too much.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2011)

Lmao I feel your pain . 

They just have that stereotype I guess , I dont even bother going after Asian girls unless its at a club .

Too many fobby Indians and Srilankans in England? Lol its not so bad here but its getting there..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2011)

MISS A ARE IN SINGAPORE RIGHT NOW. THEY JUST LANDED ABOUT LESS THAN AN HOUR AGO.

Going for the fanmeet which is in 3 hours!!! Showcase is tomorrow but the tickets are too expensive for me!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2011)

FAN ACCOUNT:

*Spoiler*: __ 



so like I got there like 2 hours before the actual thing even started because I'd never get a good spot otherwise. seriously, I was blocked by people in the queue who got autographs (only allowed if you purchased a Category A ticket for the Showcase/Mini-Concert). so like yeah...

they were running late and all, ended up reaching at about 7pm or so? before that they were giving out Cat B passes (MCs I mean) for the showcase and I was picked but I got like the question wrong (how long did Min train for a trainee? I was like off by two years, I answered 10 lol) so I lost my shot at a ticket and was quite depressed.

then blah blah, more waiting... then MISS A CAME OUT ashdoahsdoh. Fei is GORGEOUS, she is truly stunning. Min and Jia both dyed their hair (it was more brown, Min's is a darker shade) and they look better than their album shots tbh (I truly think Jia really is one of those people who are not photogenic, she looks a lot better irl). Suzy looked a bit nervous cause she was the only one who couldn't speak English/Mandarin (which was the main conversation language used at the show) but she eventually warmed up.

blah blah, move on to autograph time which I spent watching them and being jealous lol. Fei's fans were reaaaaaaaally loud, like seriously, she was so happy and we kept on calling out her name. Suzy also had really loud cheers and I think that really helped her a lot cause she was very cheerful while signing and she was giving a lot of fan service. I didn't manage to catch much of Jia and Min (cause they were blocked by people/security guards half the time), but Jia's fans were the ones with the biggest and brightest signboards. Min was the one who got cheers from like everyone but she didn't have very dedicated fans, like they weren't as loud as Suzy's or constantly energy high like Fei's.

so Jia suddenly hugs a girl and then all the girls start giving more fanservice. Suzy hugged a girl and so did Min. then Suzy hugged another girl and that girl was seriously the luckiest girl there because Fei's first hug went to her as well so she got hugs from two members. I think Suzy hugged the most fans, like she was very cheerful and kept waving to the crowd. oh and one girl cried after Jia hugged her lol.  (yes they all hugged female fans, no males were hugged). Fei talked a lot because she was the last in the line so they had to get the autographs of the other 3 first before reaching her and they interviewed her a bit and she was very talkative (compared to when she's on Korean shows), I think she really is comforted by the lack of the language barrier as she was the one who spoke the most (in mandarin).

then like when it's close to ending the fans did a Happy Birthday Song (in Korean) for Suzy (her birthday is next month) and like they repeated it twice and she was reaaaally happy by that and gave a lot of smiles and fanservice. then they spoke a bit and waved bye to fans at around 8.15~or later.

so they're leaving and like fans are rushing off to follow them. me & my two friends were following and like we just followed a few other fans and we reached the like exit of the bus area. and the bus for miss a was inside with staff/girls still boarding and like the stalker fan buses were outside waiting. we stood closest to the stalker buses (LOL) on the pavement and when miss a's bus was slowly making the turn out, Fei & Suzy were sitting on the side facing the fans (about 10 of us there?) and we all started waving and all. and they kept waving back like until the bus left (LOL). like me and my friends were literally the last ones they waved too and we were like ashdoahsdohasodhoahsdohaoshdoahd shaking & crying after the whole thing.

tl;dr fei & suzy are awesome etc. min & jia are pretty but i didn't pay enough attention to them as i was too absorbed with the other two

oh and suzy's smile is REALLY cheerful and addictive

will post some pics later (Rather lq). I'm going for the showcase/mini-concert tomorrow, they'll be performing a song they have never performed live before (Help Me or Mr. Johnny I guess?) even in Korea and they said there'll be solo stages.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Jealous you got to see Goddess Fei in RL.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 29, 2011)

two dance versions? 
why?
[YOUTUBE]SH5kRtB8dHg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rQvUVwEdXic[/YOUTUBE]
*Pan in, pan out....*



> “What’s up?!? With our Japanese tour Chiba concert remaining, I’m spending my last night in Korea in the recording studio !!! Eeheeheehee Guess why~?!? +.+ It’s because 2NE1 will be releasing a new Japanese single in November! Bbabam! At the NOLZA Japanese concerts~ *we saw our many Japanese Blackjacks ardently singing along to ‘Go Away‘..!!
> 
> I’m letting our Japanese Blackjacks know that we changed out the Japanese debut song and single title track to ‘Go Away’ because we want to play with all of you~! *^0^ Woohoo~! Head of the publicity department, Dara! Woohoo~! keke Go away! A A A A!!! Let’s play again beginning on November 16th! ^.^ Let’s play at the Chiba concert too~!
> 
> Bonus~! Bbabam! The heart wrenching sad story ‘It Hurts‘ will be included! Please~ anticipate~! ^.*“


another Remake.
[YOUTUBE]W5fnFu4Lvnw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RoTvxvofJ-c[/YOUTUBE]
comeback


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Biggest Troll in Suju.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 29, 2011)

FLAILING GONNA GO HANG THEM UP
 Now i have to wait for is my it b1a4 cd.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2011)

aigoo nice nice poster!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks legit


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 29, 2011)

1. The Boys.

2. Telepathy

3. Say Yes

4. Trick.

5. How Great Is Your Love

6. My J

7. Oscar

8. Top Secret

9. Lazy Girl

10. Sunflower

11. Vitamin

12. Mr. Taxi Korean Version


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 29, 2011)

you posted it before me 

I really like it. hopefully it's the real cover.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 29, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Looks legit



You can see the track listing at the bottom of the pic 

EDIT: Ninja'd. So are there two covers then?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 29, 2011)

no the one with the track listing is the back cover.

We can obviously say which sm prefers


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> you posted it before me
> 
> I really like it. hopefully it's the real cover.


Lol, sorry =P


Ladd said:


> You can see the track listing at the bottom of the pic
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd. So are there two covers then?



I think one is front and the other is back cover.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol "Vitamin".


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 29, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Looks legit



when does it come out?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

The second cover is beautiful mang.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 29, 2011)

Apparently there will be 2 MV teasers, first on Oct 1 at 0:00 and the second on Oct 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Chocolat's Syndrome has the most annoying chorus in the history of Kpop but the damn thing is stuck in my head. It's self inflicted torture


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 29, 2011)

if you look on the side of the concept pictures cover you'll see what the picture is based on
Sunny's is from red riding hood


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2011)

i want the full concept photos 

also, they look pretty damn creepy in some of these


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2011)

So apparently Tablo has signed with YG now.... don't know how to feel about this :/ As always I guess, judgement shall be reserved until the music is released but I don't know, I still have this icky feeling about that statement. 

At least I guess there's no word out yet that Epik High as a group have also signed on.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

> also, they look pretty damn creepy in some of these



Yep the first cover is abit meh. Way too much photoshop on some of them, Sunny however looks pretty cool.



> At least I guess there's no word out yet that Epik High as a group have also signed on.



I fear Epik High might be done for now, I don't see Mithra or Tukutz signing on to YG.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 29, 2011)

Well at least Seohyuns face is visible Nudeshroom 

EDIT
Oh wow Jang is going to preform at tokyo dome.
Congratulation!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2011)

2NE1 are remaking It Hurts for Japan too? bleah.

 oh and um they have pics from Rania's fanmeet as well as B1A4's (didn't go for those) in Singapore as well

Vitamin = Sunny Solo? Lazy Girl is def Jess' if there's any solos


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 29, 2011)

Ladd said:


> Apparently there will be 2 MV teasers, first on Oct 1 at 0:00 and the second on Oct 3.



Finally, the teasers are being released! tough waiting with all these releases!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2011)

ohwait Vitamin is the Vita500 song


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2011)

Who is Huh Gak? and why is he owning the fuck out of everyone?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Who is Huh Gak? and why is he owning the fuck out of everyone?



Superstar K 2 winner. He's on Immortal Song rn too.

I think he's pretty overrated tbh, I preferred Seo In Guk. he signed with Cube tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

> Who is Huh Gak? and why is he owning the fuck out of everyone?



Won Superstar K 2, the biggest talent show in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah ok 

He already pushed BEG to #2 and their comeback was solid 

Noda : According to the contract , Tablo is allowed to continue with Epik High . Mithra still has about an year left anyway , they'd probably pull an SS501 if the other 2 don't sign with YG .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2011)

Huh Gak got a great voice...this Hello song is very good as well


and SNSD 3rd album cover is okay i guess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2011)

that's the 3rd one announced this week lol. it's not coincidence that a lot of people are releasing stuff/making a comeback after SNSD's comeback week (Kim Hyung Joon, Orange Caramel to add)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Wheesung and OC will do decently Digitally atleast. KHJ is just name, he's not even gonna be competition tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 29, 2011)

^
It's the same company, don't they know this?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2011)

And it begins


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2011)

whatever ELFs, A-Cha is getting slayed by Infinite on the charts and it's not like Infinite are as hugely known as SuJu.

they might not even win anything with A-Cha =o

and lol how is it gonna be the same size. Suju's album cover was SQUARE. and so far the pricing for the Soshi 3rd Album and Suju's 5th album differs by about $5-6, which means the Soshi album is lighter anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel bad for the sane ELF's who have to deal with shit like this in their fandom.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

^ You look at the website
I don't know which one rain is talking about though.

Does anyone think 'the boys' will get a repackage?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> how do you know what the charts are like?



it's all on their websites

Mnet Daily: 
Melon Daily (this chart tends to be slower than the other charts): Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head
Soribada Daily: 
Bugs Daily: 
Cyworld Daily: Info on CNBLUE's debut single, In My Head

Instiz Calculcates the total of all the charts:  to see how the song is doing overall on all the charts (its calculating for this week rn and BEG is #1).

Infinite were faring better earlier in the week but there's been a lot of releases the past few days (Zia, Kan Mi Youn, Kim Kyu Jong to name a few)

I'd list Gaon but they calculate a week later for the previous week.

@Se7en yes this is SM Entertainment we will get a repackage sometime in December or something


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't know they repackaged everything 
I guess I'll wait for that one then.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

Is weird I actually like that song 
/singing along


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Is weird I actually like that song
> /singing along



It's a great song, huh. Insta-all-kill!


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

it'll top all the charts that's for sure.
it's like Old school pop. No autotune either.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2011)

Witht he exception of Sunny, I'm really not feeling the look of the girls on the new album cover.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2011)

wut?

"The release date of SNSD's new album "The Boys" has been postponed for unknown reasons. New release date not announced yet. " trollol?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> wut?
> 
> "The release date of SNSD's new album "The Boys" has been postponed for unknown reasons. New release date not announced yet. " trollol?



I don't see any source.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

it's from @Yurui912 on twitter, a very reliable source when it comes to SNSD updates.

I hope it's just publication problems or something, like there was a printing error and they're trashing everything and restocking or something. Just hoping.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2011)

it was on Soshified,,,but not sure..


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll just wait until SM officially announces it, just to be sure.

Till then, I'll still be accepting their comeback to be the same date.


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been gone for over a week, anyone care to update me on what has happened in the Kpop-scene while I was away?

My RSS-reader is overflowing and I can't be bothered with looking through all


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol the physical release is just delayed by a day.

On my way to Miss A showcase~ my friend got me tix~


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

Album scans for Best recommendations for japan

Why are my babies So photogenic.
I can't even say That minhwans were off for me 

and hongki's in the M!bank mag

the chair picture.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2011)

i can't believe i just got rickrolled.


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2011)

Ya, feels like we're back in 2007


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2011)

i have a paper due in less than 4 hours and i spent my time awake thus far watching kpop videos. 

awesome pics ichi 

edit: *turns on sixth sense instrumental*

*still rocks out*

but hay i have microsoft word open now at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

SNSD new song sound really good, I guess retro is really in.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 30, 2011)

Sooyoung looks kinda angry in that pic 

Lucky you RA. Cheer for Fei for me


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the name of the Miss A vid where Fei has really short hair, and Suzy is getting dumped or something?

So is The Boys delayed a day or a few weeks like AKP is reporting?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY8ZPvupO14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the Miss A vid where Fei has really short hair, and Suzy is getting dumped or something?
> 
> So is The Boys delayed a day or a few weeks like AKP is reporting?



Love Again.

Idk tbh. Seems weird that they'd postpone for a few weeks when everything is out except the mv teaser (which is scheduled to be out in a few hours).

Miss A Showcase ended, it was fucking awesome. Loved it but I'll give more details when I reach home


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Fuck me! flawless beings

RM 62 is subbed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

wait what the fuck, apparently SM are pushing back the album cause they plan to release it in the US?

...

soshified has a better article: 

i don't trust akp when it comes to some news... their Hangeng article was bullshit written all over, saying he was still with SM but the courts had declared the contract voided and all & he's not with SM

well at least the MV looks expensive for SM standards


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeiB3Pq_5dY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Looks like a mix between a Beast and Miss A Teaser lol.

But they won't really sell in the US so it's kinda silly:/


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol yeh the teaser has Batoost written all over it but Yoona looks flawless though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

MAMA 2011 Nominees (lol these are for those image awards btw):


> = CHARMING = Gentelemen =
> 
> 01. Choi Siwon [Super Junior]
> 02. Yonghwa [CN Blue]
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

The Hangeng issue was so stupid, I couldn't believe these guys are journos. 



> Starting from the production stage, it aimed to push SNSD up to the world stage. The song no longer follows the ‘hook’ song style, where the hook of the song is repeated. (Songs like Gee) Instead, it is a song that arouses anywhere around the world. The refined beat, sound and melody are hence the focuses of this song.



Interesting.

I still don't get the delay, a US album? Like Taeyang released a US album or a full English US album?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

What is a Rookies star??

Also it looks like Sooyoung only has one leg lol and Sunny's hair looks wicked , hopefully it's good close up aswell

Also bold & thoughtful lacks G-d 

I see 2PM and BB owning the fuck out of that list since Suju don't attend MAMA's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

I have no idea why they are calling it the Rookies category tbh, Seungri has 5 years of experience already


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

Hyuna
Kyu
Seungri 

Rookies? Kay Sure.



> = BOLD & THOUGHFUL = Gentlemen Only
> 
> 01. Jay Park [singer]
> *02. Taecyeon [2PM]*
> ...



What?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

List would sort of redeem itself if Sun Ye wins the charming award

Honestly the amount of charity work she does and off the camera too


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol Sooyoung is floating in that teaser.



> List would sort of redeem itself if Sun Ye wins the charming award



Hust you're confusing charming with who's the most popular and who's fans will make most the ghost accounts and spam


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Lol true but does MAMA work by fan votes?? 

Oh it's not a rookies list , it's maknaes list [makes more sense] , but wheres Seobu??

Lol Haha's Rosa song is stuck in my head


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Lol true but does MAMA work by fan votes??
> 
> Oh it's not a rookies list , it's maknaes list [makes more sense] , but wheres Seobu??
> 
> Lol Haha's Rosa song is stuck in my head



not really a maknae list (Hyuna is 2 years older than Sohyun, Krystal is younger than Sulli by a month and Minhyuk is older than Jungshin by about 3 months) but yeah that would make more 'sense'.

MAMA works mostly by fan votes & whether you show up to the awards. They have a no show no award policy (unless everyone in that category doesn't show up like how BoA won her award )


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought Sulli and Minhyuk were the maknaes 

Totally ignored Hyuna on that list

Oh how did 2ne1 beat 2PM in almost all the categories? lol Hottests fail

MAMA is totally weird tbh , Rain won over Taeyang even though Taeyang was present and Rain wasn't..


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I thought Sulli and Minhyuk were the maknaes
> 
> Totally ignored Hyuna on that list
> 
> ...



it's world star rain 

I think 2PM weren't nominated for a lot of things cause they didn't release a full album so stuff like the album daesang wasn't available to them


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

Noone takes MAMA's seriously.

I'm officially done with Arama. The fact they posted a stupid porn article with Kpop stars wasn't bad enough, the people found it oh so hilarious. Maybe I'm going overboard but  I found it offensive, they're not even trying to hide their thinly veiled bigotry anymore.

News to me about the Kara Naruto OST, haven't seen anyone mention it before.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

RA : Ah fair enough , but still I thought it was decided by the panel since they barely won anything

Eno : People can post porn on Livejournal?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

it was really offensive and I was quite disgusted tbh.

did you read the Secret photoshop article? was quite disgusted by some of the fat shamers on there.

@hust its allowed on arama if its titled nsfw and all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

tiffany doing oops with suju


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2011)

They used Butterly as the ending song for the Korean dub i think

I certainly don't recall hearing it in the Japanese version


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2011)

ah

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu0Q7QM_-nY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

ohmygod some ELFs are having a melt down on twitter cause Huh Gak beat SuJu on Music Bank 

I love that he won just for the lulz omg

their reaction to this was better than the reaction to kara's win tho, so much hate towards kara smh


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What?



Hongki is charming
Why are you saying what to him too


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ohmygod some ELFs are having a melt down on twitter cause Huh Gak beat SuJu on Music Bank
> 
> I love that he won just for the lulz omg
> 
> their reaction to this was better than the reaction to kara's win tho, so much hate towards kara smh



I read the comments solely for that haha , love some of the butthurts . It was really bad when 2ne1 won .

RM 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man Jihyo + Jong Kook combo is too haxx , it was just a cakewalk for em . She looked really tired though .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I read the comments solely for that haha , love some of the butthurts . It was really bad when 2ne1 won .
> 
> RM
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I watched it when it was airing on the stream, Jihyo is just really too good. and she looked really pale, I think the Beijing filming was a bad idea to go too cause I heard her condition only really deteriorated after that (flying to China and back to Korea in less than 24 hours is probs not good for her body + with all the non stop filming for Gyebaek...)

time to watch with subs~ =3




oh & lol omg, Tiffany ilu girl but even you cannot save the trainwreck that is Oops.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wLUuGwswzGg[/YOUTUBE]
Hwanhee you're just


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

oh my god oh my god their first #1 on a chart
OH MY GOD.

i'm like jumping up and down now.
this is like so exciting for some reason

***this is from Usen.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2011)

just woke up lol

and about SNSD teaser...as expected..another concept for the MV...now that is the concept i'm talking about...love it....


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

I like Hongki but he's far from a gentleman. 

All I see on tumblr are ELF angry over SNSD's teaser. Yes they should be a bit pissed at the basic mv's but why not complain about SM rather than SNSD? It's not like Yoona is up a tower doing the yearly budget going "har har all them money go to us"

Wow there's so much cuckoo on twitter and tumblr right now between sones and elf

I remember why I never mad stan a group. Some people need to realise it's just kpop, geez calm your tits people.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

i never noticed Jun had a freckle


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

OMO mall came and my cd was here.

starting the album photobook spam on my tumblr later when my mom comes home so i can use her camera.


I got Sandeuls photocard!


my favorite picture so far


----------



## Chloe (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

That Hyo pic. Reminds of that peep from Omona who has the "Born this Hyo" ava which always makes me lol.

Also holy push up bras Kara.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2011)

Se7en said:


> OMO mall came and my cd was here.
> 
> starting the album photobook spam on my tumblr later when my mom comes home so i can use her camera.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Seems you are enjoying your early birthday presents so far huh =P
WOW! Flawless! lOl at their faces


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

:33^

The twitter show-down
Hongki vs Jang
Who will clog up my timeline tonight?

it's like jang motivated hongki to tweet more


----------



## Chloe (Sep 30, 2011)

Rainbow are actually the biggest retards ever


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2011)

Oops was cute haha

derpface cover


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

You just want to see the hip thrusts and Sunngyu on his knees.

NoEul is retarded

Seungah's only talent got old fast, poor girlXD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

Wouter did you watch Sesame Player with Infinite? Sungyeol went from bottom to top 3 for me.

Hyunyoung: IDNAAAAAAAA

Woori falling on her ass doing splits. 

These girls are retarded but so cute


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 30, 2011)

all the kissmes i was following suddenly turned in to inspirits


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

Dongwoo is boss


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2011)

i was watching the paradise live over and over earlier as well xD

i'm in straight love with Hoya

don't know why


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

> i'm in straight love with Hoya



In the words of Korea, Carrisma.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol everyone is a Hoya stan , dude is not even the poster boy but probably has the most fans

Lol Dongwoo screamed like a bitch

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aERfirUvCAY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Still my fav K-pop song ever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

wait what the fuck why is Big Bang releasing Haru Haru in Japanese!?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

Aren't GDTOP suppoused to be releasing Oh Yeah? Not sure I want Haru Haru without Dae


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> wait what the fuck why is Big Bang releasing Haru Haru in Japanese!?


 A survey was held in mid-September which asked, “Which Korean song do you want to hear in Japanese?“, and “Haru Haru” was chosen with nearly 9,000 votes, totalling to 90% of the overall count. It’s said that the boys decided to release a ‘best-of’ album due to the immense popularity of these survey results.


Ennoea said:


> Aren't GDTOP suppoused to be releasing Oh Yeah? Not sure I want Haru Haru without Dae



Daesung will be singing yo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

I want an english rap by TOP, I throw it like a frisbee uhh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2011)

^ So lucky 

Flawless cover , glad she won

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4GtBcnSFaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha that picture. His face is hilarious


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2011)

oh lawd i'm watching RM 60

Is Ji Hyo a fucking ninja now?   I know it's all setup but I thought she'd at least give Suk Jin a chance, but she fucking jumped out of nowhere like a pro 

edit: and suddenly it says Jihyo will be dressing up like a man for china, fuck yeah.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RM in China 2_ 



oh they handicapped Jongkook so it was pretty fair after all, it'd be too strong of a combo if they allowed him to rip off the name tags.

the fact that he told them all that Jihyo was here and they didnt buy it was hilarious


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

so like I'm finally sane or something so yeah


*Spoiler*: _MISS A SHOWCASE_ 




a tl;dr if you wanna know the setlist and skip through my rambling/fangirling

Intro + Goodbye Baby
Love Alone (with Ribbons)
Charades Game with 4 Lucky Fans
Help Me
Outfit Change, MC gave out 4 autographed albums to 4 lucky audience members
Min Solo Dance Stage
Suzy Solo (Stacie Orrico's Strong Enough)
Fei Dance Solo (think it's a Kylie Minogue song)
Jia Dance Solo (Rihanna's Skin)
Fei + Jia Duo Dance (Beyonce's Run the World (Girls))
outfit change or something, I think they played a game and gave personal items to four girls who got to go on stage.
Breathe
Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
Suzy's Birthday Celebration
Bad Girl Good Girl (Encore)


so okay like it was supposed to start at 7 but as usual they let us in late etc. etc. confiscated my water bottle and told me to get it back at the end of the concert ugh.


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2011)

I just learned that one of G.NA's MV's was banned

please don't tell me it was because it was too sexy cause i will hunt down and knife whoever decided to ban it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

Alien said:


> I just learned that one of G.NA's MV's was banned
> 
> please don't tell me it was because it was too sexy cause i will hunt down and knife whoever decided to ban it





MBC banned Banana (Music Core) from being performed live/broadcaster on their channel but that's the only ban G.NA got.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

How long did it take you RA?? sounds like you had a hectic time , will watch the fan cams later


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> How long did it take you RA?? sounds like you had a hectic time , will watch the fan cams later



to write the thing? um... I wasn't really doing it at one shot I kept going to look at other stuff and all  I had the tab open for like 3 hours without doing anything.

also DSP have gained the godlike power of cockblocking youtube vids from Japan tbh, Step performance have been blocked like within 5mins of upload


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll read your experience later but how far were you from the stage?

Were they glowing when you saw them live???!?!

Were they hot?!?!!!


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

Watching some of the fan cams.
Damn Fei is hot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

I was pretty far back haha. Category C Seat (furthest category) but our platform was elevated and I was the first row so I could still see like everything really clear.

I was closer to them on the fanmeet day, I thought they were all really hot. Fei is really stunning (i've said this like 100 times already), Suzy is a real cutie irl, Jia is much better looking in person not photogenic & Min looks a lot more bubbly & cheerful irl compared to her normal sexy look in photos.

a better fancam of goodbye baby:


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see miss A in November


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 1, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I can't wait to see miss A in November



!!!! Where?! I must know!


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

Australia mate


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 1, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Australia mate



Lol, be sure to bring a HD camera to record these performances for us =)


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

If I can hold it still 
I'll be busy fangirling :3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2011)

um SNSD will perf today without YoonA...since she is busy with the filming


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

The Boys wallpapers if anyone wants them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

ohwell if its really leeteuk


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

God damnit Leeteuk is so overexposed 

I wouldn't mind seeing any other member of Suju but i'm tired of seeing Leeteuk's face everywhere


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

with this he'll have a regular role on all 3 networks (Hello Baby for KBS, Strong Heart for SBS and this).

I really hope it's not him (it'll probably be him tho, MBC denied that rumor so fast yet we get a preview already).


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

He's a decent MC but honestly others deserve a chance too

I hate this cuntrag


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

teddy is a douche. no need to drag wonder girls in.

but honestly why did JYP sign with Nickolodeon (or rather Teen!Nick) instead of getting a deal with Disney.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh dear it's daylight savings , totally forgot

I didn't want Snsd anywhere near him but ahwell . None of them have any idea how to make it in the international market , not even Teddy Riley . If Boa and Se7en couldn't make it..then that says something .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

You're right, America doesn't care for groups at all unless they're teen bands who get TV exposure (and even then just only boybands).

I think BoA is trying for the market again next year (to coincide with Cobu 3D). Either that or making an attempt to revive her popularity in Japan again soon. I hope she does, she had a lot of potential with her debut US album. Too bad the sound on her album, dance/electronic, only really got popular after she went back to Japan/Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

I only see Boa and Se7en making it if anyone , they both dance like freaks/great vocalists/fluent English speakers etc ..

SME will have to bring Boa back tbh , I think Suju will be pretty dead music wise once Leeteuk leaves that only leaves them with Snsd & Homin as their major money makers .

So how's this Snsd English thing gona work?? Just JeTi singing??


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Teddy Riley doesn't even know who WG are so it's pretty moronic to bring them up. People need to realise breaking the US is next to impossible for international acts, let alone pop groups. You have to spend years promoting and making a fanbase if you want to get anywhere close. But having said that atleast the US Sones could now buy the album and not have to pay ridiculous shipping fees. In fact I could get a copy from the US for half the shipping than Korea.

Why not give Kyu or Wookie a chance?

Who do you guys think would make a good coupling from newer idols?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I only see Boa and Se7en making it if anyone , they both dance like freaks/great vocalists/fluent English speakers etc ..
> 
> SME will have to bring Boa back tbh , I think Suju will be pretty dead music wise once Leeteuk leaves that only leaves them with Snsd & Homin as their major money makers .
> 
> So how's this Snsd English thing gona work?? Just JeTi singing??



they still have Shinee tho (their touring in Asia is pretty good, Shawols are really hardcore) and I think once Suju is done this year, maybe they'll finally give more KRY material and debut that M1 group they've been talking about for ages.

the english thing is prolly gonna be a lot of JeTi + SeoTae. Sooyoung has good pronounciation but like that will help her get any lines, having the best Japanese didn't get her more lines for their Japanese material.

The other four have pretty bad pronounciation tho =/

lol i have this feeling cube will be the one with the most successful us debut if they pushed gina


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

Gyuri x L 

I'll just say who I ship lol hm

BYG x Ji Eun
Hyomin x Joon would make one funny couple but that's unlikely since Eunjung is already there
Sungyyu x Hyosung


Would you guys put Shinee on the same level as Suju or Snsd when it comes to sales? I know they do well digitally but Japanese Lucifer was mediocre at best and SM just seems content with them just touring and doing concerts so yeh ..

Haha Sooyoungs English , she'll get a line max as you said . Taeyeon is actually not bad either but it'll be interesting to see how they pull it off .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Gyuri x L
> 
> I'll just say who I ship lol hm
> 
> ...



I ship like most of your list except the Hyomin x Joon one 

I wonder who are the idols that confessed to Jieun tho

oh Shinee. um I think they're decent physical sales wise, digitally I think they fare better than SuJu.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Not even close. Shinee doesn't do well digitally (better than Suju but poorer compared to other male groups), and their physical sales have been dropping, the fall in Korea has been cushioned by Intl Shawols buying up albums. Shinee as time passes is becoming lees and less popular which is a shame because they're probably one of the most talented boy groups out there.

Don't forget Hust, concerts make a ton of money so it's still important.

Why doesn't WGM just get Junra? They'll get time to spend with eachother and they'll easily become a popular WGM couple.

As for couples:

Seungyeon x Onew
Seungri x Uee (shame tho because Uee has already been on)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

looks like Shinee & f(x) are exchanging popularity then? I think SM is killing f(x)'s chances of becoming a top tier girl group in Korea with that planned Japan debut next year.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

I always thought Shinee did well digitally or was it just Lucifer (Korean ver) ?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

> I always thought Shinee did well digitally or was it just Lucifer (Korean ver) ?



Shinee do middle of the road for an SM group, their sales are pretty much fangirls with not much interest outside. I can't remember their digital sales but I remember Shawols being pissed at the lack of success of Lucifer.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 1, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ohwell if its really leeteuk


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2011)

At first I thought you guys were talking about Teddy from YG, until I went back a page and saw what was going on. Yeah, no one should like Teddy Riley.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2011)

^ Lol

G-d's influence is strong with this one , love Bom's reaction


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tLMrrs_DCdk[/YOUTUBE]
urg this song has been stuck in my head for like 4 days.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why doesn't WGM just get Junra? They'll get time to spend with eachother and they'll easily become a popular WGM couple



oh just saw this, apparently they were asked but they denied (I think they asked Simon D/Lady Jane as well and were declined)


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 1, 2011)

(the song sutoplays by the way)
more info in bluechan :33
glad to hear he wrote the lyrics to his single, hopefully that means he'll write more.
I actually really enjoy his song.

he's adorable when he tries english on twitter.
he's got most of it down though just grammer mistakes

EDIT: so i figured the lyrics would be out
"you've got the fortunate mate" sounds like "you've got the voice you make" 
i was completely off with that


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2011)

Se7en said:


> acha not sounding bad live what is this?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 1, 2011)

that's a trolling grandma right there.


I'm actually happy with the ending of protect the boss.
he announced it to the public that little troll.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 1, 2011)

Se7en said:


> that's a trolling grandma right there.
> 
> 
> I'm actually happy with the ending of protect the boss.
> he announced it to the public that little troll.



Protect the Boss.. is that a good drama? better than Secret Garden ?

;p


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 1, 2011)

For me it is :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2011)

Finished RM 60

whats with the Gary limping? 

omg the SNSD episode airs tomorrow   Trying to decide when to watch the other two because we can pretty much be sure SSF will speedsub it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Will Kpop stop with the whole under age exploitation thing already? Suzy is underage and Wooyoung isn't. It's creepy.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 1, 2011)

^ what happened?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2011)

pretty sure it has to do with dream high?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Suzy is 16 and he's what 22? It's like televised promotion of minor abuse.

Lol SM is laughing all the way to the bank with all the infighting between SM family driving up sales. I bet SM intentionally troll ELF by giving unoriginal Box Mv's to Suju, they probably sit back just to go yeah bitches we might not be that interested in them anymore but if you want to prove us wrong then buy moar albums


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 1, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> pretty sure it has to do with dream high?



Those gifs were from a single episode drama show. It's called Human Casino. 

I've never heard of it but saw it on my Tumblr dashboard from one of the blogs I follow.



lol... I don't even know what to say..


----------



## Chloe (Oct 1, 2011)

Taengoo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

Boa releasing new japanese single soon.
she tweeted today.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2011)

i met a korean kid rtinight. O was like :"ahnyonhaesaeyo" and he was like whooaaaa


te n I was liek "sorry sorry sorry sorry naga jama blegha maba" and danced the dance. He was fuckin shocked. we bonded. His name was Dan Lee. I hipe I remember him.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

sounds like you had fun cael 

why did mir reply to himself on twitter? 
time to try to translate.

[YOUTUBE]GLhuoYF4bVw[/YOUTUBE]
sounds interesting.

EDIT:
so i got bored tonight and since i never never really got around to reading about the tvxq lawsuit i went here. it gives a pretty good explanation without being biased


Dunno if any of you are still interested in it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2011)

SNSD on RM will be an 2 part ep...woot! DEABAK!
RAW are out xD

next week with SNSD again

..P.S dying cuz Jessica's overload cuteness!


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

for those of you living on the west coast~

Tickets will go on sale on Wednesday, October 5th, 2011 for $300, $225, $175, $125 and $75.



I do not know who is going to be there though


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

behind the scenes pictures (a little) and the person who made the lyrics to sixth sense explained the mv

Save the earth green concert

[YOUTUBE]sRMIcfNSRbk[/YOUTUBE]
what the hell is this? performance it makes acha sound good. seriously i'm not kidding i like the song but this is just..
[YOUTUBE]YZf8sIjd3IE[/YOUTUBE]
Good, good.
[YOUTUBE]4rqA5l-aqOw[/YOUTUBE]
sounds the same as always 
[YOUTUBE]bXIDDajckm0[/YOUTUBE]
whyyy did i even click play it's such in my head again argggg.
I do have to say she's good on the stage it doesn't seem awkward
[YOUTUBE]4joRsC1raR0[/YOUTUBE]
doesn't sound off.
[YOUTUBE]TbRw0bCFPRw[/YOUTUBE]
he's got good control over his voice.
good chor too. made me watch to the end
[YOUTUBE]20kkjxMimmw[/YOUTUBE]
oh i'm glad i gave her a chance she didn't disappoint me, had a nice flow, nothing sounding too offtune. had a mona lisa kind of feel because of the background music
[YOUTUBE]PqCcqH9uD1k[/YOUTUBE]
i laughed because it has a greek music feel and it sounded like she said ohpa the greek word for party 
i don't even know if i spelt that right
[YOUTUBE]pttPvGAqnMA[/YOUTUBE]
oh hey it's you. i heard this song s couple days, it sounded nice, but i remember autotone being used more. either the live is better.
[YOUTUBE]p7hlu4z_--w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1G76iSn9qL4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NLncvLg_m4s[/YOUTUBE]
skipped these three. irrelevant to me. top girl never clicked with me.
[YOUTUBE]oDen3oK0G-Y[/YOUTUBE]
it's davichi, what can i say?
[YOUTUBE]Ht18VWV8m0M[/YOUTUBE]
at point i thought he was going to go for a high note and i got disappointed when he didn't do it. great otherwise~
[YOUTUBE]OMo7amQns_Y[/YOUTUBE]
hyro looked so weird when she mouthed the beginning.
the usual live.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2011)

I only watch the suju ones for the amazement of ThinShinDong.

He's been in a douche in the past but props to him for becoming healthier


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I only watch the suju ones for the amazement of ThinShinDong.
> 
> He's been in a douche in the past but props to him for becoming healthier



I don't think it's really healthy if he's losing like 30kg within a month tho.

Super Junior lives this round of promos have been a mess. KRY are saving A-Cha but other that it's been pretty horrible.


----------



## Spica (Oct 2, 2011)

Guys, what the heck is the difference between Tang Soo Do and Taekwondo? I'm joining one of them in uni. Guessed a Koreaboo thread would know. :>


----------



## Draffut (Oct 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Finished RM 60
> 
> whats with the Gary limping?



It's a reference to the movie "The Usual Suspects".

I missed the SNSD episode last night, time to go track down the raw.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

/mv is already released but this teaser is awesome.
[YOUTUBE]xLDMAuXKJE8[/YOUTUBE]
the background music.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2011)

Spica said:


> Guys, what the heck is the difference between Tang Soo Do and Taekwondo? I'm joining one of them in uni. Guessed a Koreaboo thread would know. :>



Lol it's just a different style of fighting , you use your hands lot more in Soo Do and Kwondo is more leg based . 

If you're a girl Kwondo is probably much better for you 

I'm probably the only guy in the world who's neutral about Sica , never got her appeal other than her funny ass personality

Is this guy serious?? lol


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

1:30 sec of mblaqs new ending song for Beelzebub for anyone that hear it.
japan why is there a baby undressed in the ending, seriously?
i don't get it.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

> 1:30 sec of mblaqs new ending song for Beelzebub for anyone that hear it.



I rather like it.  



> japan why is there a baby undressed in the ending, seriously?



It is likely that someone thought that it would be cute.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TAechurN_w4[/YOUTUBE]
just _HOW _do you turn a supposed ballad song in to a autotuned ballad _WHAT_?
i don't understand, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 2, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]TAechurN_w4[/YOUTUBE]
> just _HOW _do you turn a supposed ballad song in to a autotuned ballad _WHAT_?
> i don't understand, maybe it's just me.



hahah! never heard of that before! shameful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2011)

ffs teddy


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, Taeyeon..


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 2, 2011)

@ the Save the earth green concert.

I still don't like blonde Baro 
Also, no matter what song it is I always enjoy listening to Yesung and Kyuhyun.  Eunnhyuk is good too but Kyuhyun is pek. 

@2PM:
they are just disappointment after disappointment. wth is that supposed to be?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Ultra Lover?

Atleast it sounds more like the older 2PM, but god that autotune sounds terrible. 

@Se7en, you seem quite interested in Indie stuff, if you want some recommendations for korean Atl/Rock/electro/folk etc then ask, I know a few.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd be happy to take a few suggestions Enno. :33

if anyone has traditional korean instrumental artists i'll be welcome to those too. they're very calming


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 2, 2011)

I felt so sad when my Ipod stopped working but I just found out that my PSP has a KPOP /JROCK radio station /excited.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

> So after spending the entire last night watching sesame player
> 
> I
> 
> I can't rank the infinite members no more



I see Sungyeol destroyed your rankings


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I felt so sad when my Ipod stopped working but I just found out that my PSP has a KPOP /JROCK radio station /excited.



Wut? /turns on psp


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 2, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Wut? /turns on psp



Of course it uses internet but it has tons of stations including KPOP and JROCK. it's the internet radio player.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

I didn't know they had a kpop station, i  even searched it 
I have to wait since i'm redownloading ffix because i just deleted it it by mistake 




Enno I like loveholic the best out of the ones before them :33


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, as soon as i activated it Narsha's Bbiri Bba Bba started playing.~~

This will do till I fix my iPod


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2011)

guys i'm sick and in bed lol

link me sesame player w/ Infinite

I need more Hoya in my life


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Infinite Sesame Player

I knew Sungyeol was pretty funny but I was surprised by how weird and awesome Dongwoo is. Hoya is pretty amusing too but in a different way.



> Enno I like loveholic the best out of the ones before them



I love me some Loveholic.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2011)

Goddammit it didn't show L and Dongwoo waking up. 

watched the first episode, Sungyeol is definitely the best talker

also, Sungjong screams like a girl and Woohyun and Sunggyu are horrible


----------



## JJ (Oct 2, 2011)

Se7en said:


> 1:30 sec of mblaqs new ending song for Beelzebub for anyone that hear it.
> japan why is there a baby undressed in the ending, seriously?
> i don't get it.





Eternal Goob said:


> I rather like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely that someone thought that it would be cute.



I thought it was pretty good although it had to lean more on the J-pop side. The surprise was Thunder having a songwriting credit. Didn't expect that at all.

Infinite's Sesame Player is pretty good, but I'm still partial to MBLAQ's.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

> Woohyun and Sunggyu are horrible



Korea's best couple.



> japan why is there a baby undressed in the ending, seriously?
> i don't get it.



I guess you haven't read the manga then


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2011)

holy crap jyj sell a ton considering it's like the third week the album is out already (these are last week's total sales)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Infinite's repackage is doing well too.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2011)

lolol seriously akp..thats the title you choose?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2011)

^ You fell for it didn't you? 



She takes the prettiest selcas


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 2, 2011)

what title do you mean^

[YOUTUBE]VEOKSpViv3s[/YOUTUBE]
skip to 0:18 if you did what i did:











Music video is nothing interesting 
seriuosly what is up with the photoshop wind i didn't get it in first now i didn't get it in here.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2011)

I foreseen akpop will do another mislead title
not surprise though


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 3, 2011)

i only watch the cuts of MTV the show for glimpses of cat boy, oh he needs to debut~

i'd link and give my opinion like usual but there are like so many versions.

though chocolat, to short. too short.

EDIT
ohh MR idol premieres oct 27

EDIT2:
oh hey look, mc cuts


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 3, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol seriously akp..thats the title you choose?



Which article are you referring to?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

^ YoonYul spreading their legs I think


----------



## LMJ (Oct 3, 2011)

No info on CSJH getting back together?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No info on CSJH getting back together?



rumored to be next year but Dana & Sunday have formed a subunit and released two songs (One More Chance & an OST called 지금 그대).


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 3, 2011)

i have to say by reading all the comments on the free kbs concert ticket thing

it should have been planned a bit better

notaewooformesinceicouldnttry


----------



## LMJ (Oct 3, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> rumored to be next year but Dana & Sunday have formed a subunit and released two songs (One More Chance & an OST called 지금 그대).



Damnit, more rumors. They have been going on rumors for like 4 years now. Wtf get back together, not split! I wanna see some more "My Everything"...and then jumping to "Piranha". I loved their broad range of music.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

might wanna keep your eye out for this one, it's by Tiger JK's company (which also has Mirae & Leessang)

oh i like their name too, Mega Interesting Bastards


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)

Mega Interesting Bastards.
Best name ever 

Jap Lucifer is a mess. My friend and I watched it today, it cause physical pain xD

Zinger's selcas 

Anyone know how large Sunny's fanbase is compared to the other memebers?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 3, 2011)

^Definitely sounds interesting, can't wait to hear.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

she has a pretty large fanbase, in the upper tier of soshi (tho its behind the main 3 YoonYulTae). IY really helped tho she wasn't very popular before that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2011)

just watched japanese lucifer

synopsis: terrible


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2011)

it's been ages since i posted here, but fuck:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOkbThxfEQU[/YOUTUBE]

this is gonna be full of sex


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> just watched japanese lucifer
> 
> synopsis: terrible



 it is a total trainwreck idk why SM/EMI is going with this.

Is TOP actually rapping in Japanese for once? I like the remake so far, I hope Gummy does well in Japan

did they really give all of Key's lines to Taemin for Lucifer? he is barely in the MV


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

Mega intetesting bastards hahaha , hope the fanclub is called Bastards


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Shinee's Jap promo is really favouring Taemin, SM are trying to product him as the next Jaejoong, not gonna work you know since his Japanese is by far the worst out of them.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlvD50_ExGM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Shinee's Jap promo is really favouring Taemin, SM are trying to product him as the next Jaejoong, not gonna work you know since his Japanese is by far the worst out of them.



he also has the inability to pull off the lines they reassign to him live =/

Jung Sungha is seriously maaaaad talented. I love his guitar covers and all.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

Mnet Asian Music Awards 2011 List of Performers:

- 2AM
- 2PM
- 2NE1
- 4minute
- B1a4
- B2ST
- Baek Ji Young
- Big Bang
- Brown Eyed Girls
- Boyfriend
- Davichi
- F.T. Island
- HITT
- HOMME
- Infinite
- KARA
- Kim Tae Woo
- MBLAQ
- miss A
- N-Train
- NS Yoonji
- Se7en
- Seo In Young
- SG Wannabe
- Teen Top
- T-ara
- Wheesung


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlvD50_ExGM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



That was rather impressive, very soothing.  

8/10


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

Check out his other videos, he's nuts for a 16 year old 

Gummy with blonde hair is too much sex and digging her Japanese teaser so far


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Gummy is really pretty with Blonde hair. She looks white to me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Mnet Asian Music Awards 2011 List of Performers:
> 
> - 2AM
> - 2PM
> ...



this list is hot.

it only suffers from a lack of SM artists.

i think it's still being held in Singapore right (lol omg you guys are gonna be so jealous of me)? a lot of these artists have visited this year though.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes I hate Singapore now, I'll die never smelling the sweet scent of a Korean Idol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2011)

lol enno.  we're so close yet so far.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 3, 2011)

i like almost all the artists on that list 

 Love the Gummy teaser, from the first teaser i really liked it and now that a longer ones been released i can say i'm going to like it better :33


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yBuRdt7oQOc[/YOUTUBE]
did they sing this completely live? it sounds like they did.
so my expression through out the whole thing is that one of when they cut to the fan in miryos rap.



by completely live i mean if they used the instrumental version without the voices, unlike they do on music shows
if you get what i mean


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

Quite weird how BEG havent won anything , so much talent but no rewards . Didnt they robbed by heartbreaker last time aswell? 

Eno : Dont worry , you will get your YG tour soon


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 3, 2011)

hey does anyone else have JYJ on their NF ads?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

> Quite weird how BEG havent won anything , so much talent but no rewards . Didnt they robbed by heartbreaker last time aswell?



Hust Abracadabra never won much either. They might have a chance within the next few weeks but not much. I wanted Leessang to win atleast one.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)

It sounds like TOP is rapping in Japanese.
Either way I'm super excited for Gummy.

I haven't Noda ;A;


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

Noda : Nope

Eno : I dont they think got a chance . Doesnt promoting give you points aswell? Leessangs would be zilch.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe only the asians have JYJ? I feel I should be outraged that I get Need For Speed. I get it South Asians speed alot, funny



> Eno : I dont they think got a chance . Doesnt promoting give you points aswell? Leessangs would be zilch.



Everything else seems to matter more than chart positions it seems.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont know what you guys are complaining about , mine is some dirt bike ad.

If Leessang promoted they would have swept awards but I think even they were surprised by the success . Yeh lol everything matters except chart position , I think probably only Snsd and BB can win  without promoting.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt4AWNui9bg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
This is just so bad.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 3, 2011)

where is my raunchy thrusting?  They put abs in 

it is bad, to me it's kind of like a monotone with a few notes here and there.

I could write out a only paragraph but i'm to lazy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't even care about the singing, the fact that they made a song about facebook relationship status is just beyond retarded.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 3, 2011)

maybe they figured it would appeal to teens because FB seems to be the world now, i dunno.
i was barely paying attention to the lyrics anyways


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)

All I saw was the Soup I Luv set.
And hep hap.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

Lmao cant listen since im at work but sounds amusing


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2011)

The fuck is that?

How the hell is Sooyoung one of the least popular members when every Tom,Dick and Harry is a Sooyoungster?


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)

Heart2heart.
Their name things are worse than Teen Top's 

I forget Sooyoung supposedly has a small fan base. It could be because I only follow Sooyoung and Sunny blogs


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Cuz Yoona brings all the boys them milkshakes from her yard.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)

Sunny and Hyomin are back bitches


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 3, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Sunny and Hyomin are back bitches



OMGGGGGGGGG SOURCE??! I WANTS MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)

I found it on Tumblr.
I want moar pics ;A;

Edit: Found a vid from where it's from


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 3, 2011)

They are such a good couple ;-;


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 3, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> horrible dancing
> 
> singing is subpar
> 
> atleast they're pretty. I guess



Can't stop laughing.
your ava says it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

the songwriter/composer info for The Boys:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 3, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> the songwriter/composer info for The Boys:



hitchhiker sounds like a badass composer


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2011)

I read Hitchhiker and thought of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2011)

RM Spoilers for the ep after SNSD's 2nd one:

*Spoiler*: __ 




joongki is back as a guest




jihyo is back (and hopefully feeling better)


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2011)

Has Soshified subbed it yet? They are usually quick with anything to do with soshi 

Hope someone can sub Garys strong heart ep too


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WP8ETLDyoy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Has Soshified subbed it yet? They are usually quick with anything to do with soshi
> 
> Hope someone can sub Garys strong heart ep too



I'm still constantly going to their Subs subforum every hour ;-;


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ny-ctw67CAU[/YOUTUBE]
finally got around to listening to listen to rookie's album. didn't realize that their was an mv was, but this is my favorite off the album.

하지마 is another of my favorites.
the whole album is actually pretty nice.
I like all the songs.

to bad there is only news on their debut a couple months ago and nothing since then


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> I'm still constantly going to their Subs subforum every hour ;-;



you guys are expecting it way too fast  it's not even been 2 days yet.

Soshified took 3 days for the Sunny/Taeyeon Ep but they worked round the clock on that one.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 4, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> you guys are expecting it way too fast  it's not even been 2 days yet.
> 
> Soshified took 3 days for the *Sunny/Taeyeon Ep* but they worked round the clock on that one.



Which episode is that? Are you referring to RM or some other variety show?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

oops I mean the Sunny/Yoona Ep! That's Ep 38 or 39. And yes Running Man =3


----------



## Chloe (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sunny and Hyomin_


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2011)

i watched ep 63 RAW l3 times already lolol

spazzing Jess nonstop!


----------



## Chloe (Oct 4, 2011)

lmao there's stress all over my dash


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2011)

STRESS~~~!!!!!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2011)

I want more videos from the MAMA's.


I also want an emote that accurately shows my face when I saw the phrase "swag general."


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

holy crap you're a genius in k-pop if you can recognize all the dances Sulli did in this


----------



## Chloe (Oct 4, 2011)

omg my bias is dancing to one of my favourite songs ever 
she has no idea what that song is about though  

I only got about half. Not even.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> holy crap you're a genius in k-pop if you can recognize all the dances Sulli did in this


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to know all of them when she first did that, lol 

all the songs are spring 2010 or before


----------



## koguryo (Oct 4, 2011)

So I think some girls a part of my dance club resemble some various kpop stars, oh and one guy looks like somebody.

We have a girl that looks like Hyo but with bigger breasts
A miniature Tiffany
Minah from Girls' Day
One of the other chicks from Girls' Day
Other seniors are just sexy

And we have a guy that looks like that Baker King guy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## zoff (Oct 4, 2011)

hi thread. so i haven't been keeping up with kpop lately and i just want to know if i'm the only one who thinks Miryo's face has completely changed for the worse?
also joongki on rm! yes so happy <3


----------



## JJ (Oct 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]WP8ETLDyoy8[/YOUTUBE]



It's a great song/video I agree with them. 



Rain's Angel said:


> oops I mean the Sunny/Yoona Ep! That's Ep 38 or 39. And yes Running Man =3


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Mg7s61K9Gto[/YOUTUBE]
another one debuting 
watched for thunder


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Their name is C-real? Oh lord the hell came up with this?

Taeng was adorable.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

some weird names have been going around  People can't think of creative/catchy ones any more

sucks i have to wait for jan though,
release it near my birthday se7en ;-;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's welcome Creal

I hope their names are Captain Crunch, Cheerio, Honey Monster, Coco and All Bran


----------



## JJ (Oct 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mg7s61K9Gto[/YOUTUBE]
> another one debuting
> watched for thunder



He hinted about it on twitter a few weeks ago. The girls are young though. I only watched it for him as well although it's weird because his hair color has already changed.

Only Se7en might care, but MBLAQ has been blowing up twitter lately. Jtune keeps saying Joon is going to have one very soon.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

> The girls are young though.



Most female groups have members are pretty young.  :/

A bit too young in to be doing what they do in my eyes.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2011)

Apparently Sunny missed being my bias.



Short hair, so damn good


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> He hinted about it on twitter a few weeks ago. The girls are young though. I only watched it for him as well although it's weird because his hair color has already changed.
> 
> Only Se7en might care, but MBLAQ has been blowing up twitter lately. Jtune keeps saying Joon is going to have one very soon.


I heard about that. when i read the article though.
Maybe they just filmed it recently? not sure how long ago he dyed his hair. it's still blonde right?  I didn't miss anything.

I don't follow thunder yet, only Mir right now. I still have them bookmarked but i'm afraid to follow more so i haven't noticed 

Joon getting one soon, do want. Do want.


Cael said:


> Apparently Sunny missed being my bias.
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair, so damn good


WHERE IS THIS FROM MY SUNNY CUT HER HAIR.
KGREIGBREIOQBRIGBQEOB 
I don't see this on smtown's youtube


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

Today was supposed to be the MV release date right?  Guessing it was pushed back due to the distributing problem?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

From what SM is saying, they're delaying due to releasing the album in the US. I don't understand why they didn't decide everything before releasing a teaser.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm just curious why they choose this to release this album in the US.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

It'll probably just have a US edition like YG did with Taeyang's album.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2011)

more The Boy Teaser...loving it..the concept in the MV


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 4, 2011)

Sheesh, I can't find their news section on Soshified. I know it exists but seems like they don't have a dedicated subforum for it.


----------



## JJ (Oct 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I heard about that. when i read the article though.
> Maybe they just filmed it recently? not sure how long ago he dyed his hair. it's still blonde right?  I didn't miss anything.
> 
> I don't follow thunder yet, only Mir right now. I still have them bookmarked but i'm afraid to follow more so i haven't noticed
> ...




I follow them all. G.O actually has more tweets than Mir does. Plus they have the tendency to chat with each other and you can miss stuff if you're not following all of them. Yeah Thunder's hair is different. Seungho posted this on his twitter.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like Thunder's hair.



Someone's been watching Bubble Pop.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> I follow them all. G.O actually has more tweets than Mir does. Plus they have the tendency to chat with each other and you can miss stuff if you're not following all of them. Yeah Thunder's hair is different. Seungho posted this on his twitter.


Nice. I try to keep up with convos in general but I haven't been really following my twitter for a couple days. I have to get on that.

Oh I do like it better than the blonde:33
why has this not been on my dash yet?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iCKx4L6fuus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha the Taengo video , Seob had this why am I sitting next to a retard look the whole time 

My 3 Snsd biases


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Someone's been watching Bubble Pop.



deep effing breath!!!  Jess!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I heard about that. when i read the article though.
> Maybe they just filmed it recently? not sure how long ago he dyed his hair. it's still blonde right?  I didn't miss anything.
> 
> I don't follow thunder yet, only Mir right now. I still have them bookmarked but i'm afraid to follow more so i haven't noticed
> ...



It's the 2nd teaser, but apparently a fancam of it or something? If you have a tumblr, you can't not see all 9 girls.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunny has short hair.

I'm gonna go crying in the corner.
She looks amazing.
Going to spam tumblr.
Bye.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

MYNAME's last two members are released 
They're are so adorable~
Hopefully they'll be good.


/i can't wait!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not offended cause in America, fucking girls will wear the shortest fucking shorts regardless of body type.  Seen too many types of ass to care about SNSD wearing short shorts unless Seohyun suddenly grows one.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]iCKx4L6fuus[/YOUTUBE]



Nyaan~I really like this song pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> to make up for that enjoy this:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

SM has to give the illusion of super long legs so smaller shorts are the way to go.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Nyaan~I really like this song pek



It's my favorite song of all time from them <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm not a taeng fan but that was cute
> 
> and oh god seohyun is staring at the fx stage ;___;
> 
> she must be into Amber types.  time to cut my hair short



 I think she only really pays attention to the stage when she actually knows one of the members in that group performing.

she's close with Krystal/Luna/etc. & maybe CL cause they're same age friends. her friends list is still a mystery outside of Jinwoon, Nicole & CNBLUE.

apparently GD got caught for smoking weed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

Indeed.  It doesn't bother me that a little bit more leg is visible but I feel like making them shorter when they were perfectly fine is like intentionally baiting netizens to bitch more. 



Rain's Angel said:


> I think she only really pays attention to the stage when she actually knows one of the members in that group performing.
> 
> she's close with Krystal/Luna/etc. & maybe CL cause they're same age friends. her friends list is still a mystery outside of Jinwoon, Nicole & CNBLUE.



she does seem closer to fx in general lol. 

and yeah her friends don't seem to be idols in general, mostly from the episodes of wgm i did watch she was hanging with some girl from her college


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

article to gd getting caught

I mean I'm not even surprised he smokes weed, more of the fact he got caught


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

> apparently GD got caught for smoking weed.



In b4 Kpop fandom claims he's a drug addict.

That's strange, why was GD giving a blood test?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

Well shit.  Totally not looking forward to the shitstorm that will be made about this ._.

Or hell what do I know

I'm really only assuming that Korea probably has rules against it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

That's strange, must mean that they do drug tests for people returning from abroad? If true dumb ass move by GD. But seriously is it really a big deal? I mean it's not really harmful or anything.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> In b4 Kpop fandom claims he's a drug addict.
> 
> That's strange, why was GD giving a blood test?



/thinks you know Korean suddenly

then i remember chrome has a crappy translate option, and go back to the page to click it

suddenly google translate is much better @_@

but yeah, claims like that make me feel old at 19  (at least for the fandom)

so many 12 year olds thinking weed is some terrible drug, though i'd totally not want someone that age smoking it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

> /thinks you know Korean suddenly



Sarangahe yo:33

Google translate


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

google translate saves you the trouble of reading akp's fail reporting skills tbh (sometimes)

OC's new single is called Shanghai Romance and apparently Heechul took part in writing the song


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

it's pretty off the chain, considering it translates Englandish, Australianese, and Singaporeanish itt for me constantly 

random: earlier I thought how AWESOME it would be if Infinite did 2pm's I Hate You

one of my favorite songs improved

and, the parts:

junsu - woohyun
jay - sunggyu 
chansung -sungyeol
khun- sungjong
junho - L
wooyoung -hoya
taec - dongwoo


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm feelin' that curse of "idols last no longer than 5 years"

but really, i don't think it's such a big deal :I


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2011)

lolol the news about GD>.really? marijuana! >.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2011)

KARA - WINTER MAGIC Hq pic

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

^ They aged Jiyoung by 3 years.

I love how the first thing written on Gyuri's profile is Goddess


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 4, 2011)

Usually people are so careful about that kind of thing 

Now i'm curious if being high is what made him get those tattoos  
ifailathumor


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

probs gonna flop, he's like the 2pm member nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 4, 2011)

rice said:


> I'm feelin' that curse of "idols last no longer than 5 years"
> 
> but really, i don't think it's such a big deal :I



hmm, not sure how to interpret that. Can ya clarify?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2011)

nah se7en, that was good


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Usually people are so careful about that kind of thing
> 
> Now i'm curious if being high is what made him get those tattoos
> ifailathumor



it's even go 8 stars :|


Girls' Generation said:


> hmm, not sure how to interpret that. Can ya clarify?


 saying is like a curse :< shit's been happening to big bang :|


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Imma call him Puff the magic dragon from now on


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



omona is killing me in this post  it's hilarious

g-druggin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2011)

kim jong kook dressed as pikachu


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol at the outrage. People must live very sheltered lives if they think weed is the worst thing happening in Entertainment circles. Though what should I expect when some people think DBSK are still virgins.

Reminds me of Japan where they're used to so many scandals over Idols smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2011)

I love everyone's overreaction to GD's marijuana thing. It's just so amusing.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

The international fans I know have just been "k" about it. If anything, I like him more. No shock that uptight Koreans are flippin' shit though.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the contrast between the VIPs reaction to GD?s actions
madinzky:

*KVIPS:* 


*InternationalVIPs:*


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

^ 
We obviously have similar tumblrs.


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2011)

Hyosung doesn't really have an ass, she just has incredibly thick thighs 

Random observation


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

> Hyosung doesn't really have an ass, she just has incredibly thick thighs
> 
> Random observation



A quality observation from a quality pervert.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2011)

still looks awesome tho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 5, 2011)

Seohyun!!! hi.res!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2011)

At G-d's lame ass excuse 

Everybody knows he and TOP are party animals , well apparently not everyone since people are surprised 

Seems he's  starting his comeback early since it's usually

Ownage--> Controversy--> More controversy--> Soloing --> Controversy


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2011)

Alien said:


> Hyosung doesn't really have an ass, she just has incredibly thick thighs
> 
> Random observation



Good enough for me


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2011)

i don't like how allkpop wrote   it makes them look like a bitch who starts fights :/


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's why I don't use AKP


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2011)

GD's alibi seems to make sense in a way, because apparently his first test came back negative? 

My god what people will do to start controversy, to go back and redo a test to find that GD had smoked weed probably over a month before taking the test, wtf  

the guy has never seemed high on a live show, or any variety

never any reports of staff smelling him strangely

my god, could it be that he's telling the truth? netizens minds = blown


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2011)

amber is a troll, she visited affxtion forums and left saying this:


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2011)

oh lawd

fx fanclub name - lol

suddenly biggest trolls of kpop


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

omg this is why I love Amber


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

Bom is evil


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2011)

Still not understanding GD's case. Did someone tip them off because why else would they go for hair even though his urine test was negative? also how can they charge someone for something that a person did in Japan? Korean Law confuses me.

I doubt too much will happen, YG is powerful and GD is well loved so they'll be fine. But yeah BB need to sit at home for the next few months knitting Tea Cosies.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2011)

my god, it sounds like it was planted on him when you put it that way


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

makes me question if this is the reason he shaved his hair.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2011)

> my god, it sounds like it was planted on him when you put it that way



Oppa didn't do it. The police faked the cannabis test on hims cuz they're jealous of GD skillz and his popularity and that his sales are soooooo much higher than everyone elses.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

Our mission is to make as many conspiracies as possible regarding G-D's actions as of late and link it to marijuana.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2011)

the drug incident helped him sell 400 copies of his 1st album in Korea today, gj!!!


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

i can't help it slo 

Boyfriend Single :/.
i don't like it much


[YOUTUBE]VXqKFUrLpZY[/YOUTUBE]
Liking them even harder now.
They're almost on Jiggy Dogg terms of rapping for me.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 5, 2011)

rice said:


> i don't like how allkpop wrote   it makes them look like a bitch who starts fights :/



Lol, allkpop should just shut down its own website for being a hugely failure to the international kpop fans.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't have the patience to listen to Boyfraaaaaaaaaaan right now.

I couldn't listen to that Super Boy song, it bored me.

Crispi Crunch on the other hand are growing on me:33


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2011)

AKP are being pretty retarded since it's not like he was arrested or even charged. They probably only did it to get more traffic, they love shit like this.



> the drug incident helped him sell 400 copies of his 1st album in Korea today, gj!!!





Because I got High


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

high cut wins magazines for me

the jay park, mblaq, now this one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2011)

because it's Sunhwa's birthday


----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

I love how the other groups are looking at Secret trying to understand how they can understand each other


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

Jays first movie.
[YOUTUBE]U9T7zcBlJIE[/YOUTUBE]
He's pretty good at acting blind~
can't wait or this to come out on dvd so i can buy it!


----------



## Naked (Oct 5, 2011)

Episode 63 of Running Man has been subbed by Kshownow if you haven't found out already.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 5, 2011)

Naked said:


> Episode 63 of Running Man has been subbed by Kshownow if you haven't found out already.



Thanks for that link. 

I shall watch it as soon as they release the 720p version!


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

Remake album....? 
for korea or japan?
hopefully for korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2011)

wtf is Haha hyperventilating when taeyeon appears?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

> Mick Jagger talked about Super Junior and how he found out about the band.
> 
> According to him he was listening to random tracks online when he found a song he could not understand but felt pretty good. He mentioned that the song made him feel like having a holiday in Ireland.
> 
> ...



source: here


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha that's pretty damn interesting


*Spoiler*: _SNSD RM_ 



Jong Kook wanted Seohyun.

I'm ok with this.




Good old Hyoyeon.  Take everything well and throw it back at people to make things funnier.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2011)

> Super Junior’s popularity is spreading fast and it looks like even Mick Jagger has become an ELF.



Lol wishful thinking.

I know it's Soshi an all but I do not want 70 minutes of spazzing and erections

Yoona needs to eat something asap.

Gwangsoo and his dance

Someone GIF me Jaesuk's creepy floaty hello dance


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who would have guessed Jess and Yoona would be left till the end. Yoona is a troll.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

you guys know how tweets are read right? hopefully

*Spoiler*: __ 








Leave it up to fans to take things the wrong way


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2011)

gawd, Kevin is now my favorite in U-kiss because of that   That's adorable.


SNSD RM was alright.  Next episode looks superior because it's the actual chase game.

Best couples were TaeHa and KwangRi.  Then Gaesic and HyoJin, last Hyukna and SeoKook

Best two had actual chemistry, Yuri isn't a really funny girl but she tries, and it usually works out well for her. XD  That and Kwangsoo like, NEVER fails at amusing.

Gary and Sica were great but they kept repeating their gags, and Hyojin just didn't get enough air time ;_____;

Seohyun was adorable and her and Kookie got along but of course not really much chemistry or amusement, usually since seohyun is funniest in situations where someone is eating something terrible for them xD  and of course Yoona gets a ton of attention, which sorta is a turn off in the end.

btw: Yuri did some great vocals.  really enjoyed her singing today 

edit: a way to summarize the episode is that it's okay, but too all over the place.  and it's missing 3 key members of SNSD's charisma.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2011)

Watching Seo Kook, I just miss YongSeo

TaeHa are like the mentally challenged coupleXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Oct 5, 2011)

Zinger's rap flows better than I thought it would


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay, I'd imagine that Taeyeon pic is edited... but...


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol@Kevin  Also, I still can't get over his sexy dance with George Sampson


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 6, 2011)

A co ed group debuting named WE



......names, seriously?
Shipping them all together, because i like to ship


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2011)

okay so I'm a little shocked right now.... I think I'm slowly starting to like Boyfriend....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

> Nana's solo track from the Shanghai Romance single album is "눈을 감아" (Close Your Eyes)
> 
> It is a love ballad and the combination of ardent lyrics and Nana’s charming voice is said to “stimulate the senses” and dig deep into your heart



i'm actually excited 



um... lol


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 6, 2011)

official Bluestorm concert posters are so _pretty_.


Can someone link to that FATCAT article on akp?
i can never access the first post of the page


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 6, 2011)

Se7en said:


> official Bluestorm concert posters are so _pretty_.
> 
> 
> Can someone link to that FATCAT article on akp?
> i can never access the first post of the page


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you~


I hope she'll feel better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

this is why i really don't like vocaloids:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2011)

lolol chinja? is that Tae pic not PS?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

There's a Las Vegas Concert Guys, idk who here lives near there but yeah:
article to gd getting caught


----------



## Chloe (Oct 6, 2011)

AKP is digging up old pics.
CL looks really nice in the photos :33


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm seeing what a joke AKP is now. The 2nd photo looks like it's from a photoshoot.


Even if not, The Doctor forbid they take a break from their schedule of constant work and little sleep!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2011)

"The Doctor forbid" is just my version of  "god forbid'


I don't mean _a_ doctor, I mean _The_ Doctor.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2011)

time to share ^^ 
I'm staring!


----------



## Chloe (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh Sica


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2011)

not sure if this has been posted yet:

[sp=KARA for KATY magazine]















[/sp]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

Dream Concert Genie (Rap Ver):


----------



## Chloe (Oct 6, 2011)

Tiffany's got swag


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2011)

See if you can spot me.  Here's a hint, in the hip hop performance I'm the one wearing a white t-shirt

There's actually like 18 or so performances but I have those up.  I put the senior's one up cuz that's my favorite choreo out of all of our stages.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 6, 2011)

rice said:


> not sure if this has been posted yet:
> 
> [sp=KARA for KATY magazine]
> 
> ...




Very nice. These girls really know how to dress fancy! 

Seungyeon!!



@RA: lol, watched that couple days ago and can't help noticed that Fany sang too early/rap too early? I love her "DREAM CONCERT! PUT IT BACK ONN!!!!!"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

gonna watch those in a bit kog.

MIB Member Solo MV:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> AKP is digging up old pics.
> CL looks really nice in the photos :33



I agree she smokin

No pun intended

Also just looks like Jeremy Scott's party


----------



## JJ (Oct 6, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> AKP is digging up old pics.
> CL looks really nice in the photos :33





Cael said:


> I'm seeing what a joke AKP is now. The 2nd photo looks like it's from a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> Even if not, The Doctor forbid they take a break from their schedule of constant work and little sleep!





koguryo said:


> See if you can spot me.  Here's a hint, in the hip hop performance I'm the one wearing a white t-shirt
> 
> There's actually like 18 or so performances but I have those up.  I put the senior's one up cuz that's my favorite choreo out of all of our stages.




Oh wow that's pretty cool. 



Hustler said:


> I agree she smokin
> 
> No pun intended
> 
> Also just looks like Jeremy Scott's party



It's from this which happened March 2010. Allkpop must lurve stirring up shit.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Ah thanks! 

I don't see the problem at all , they're all grown ass women(especially 2 of them are 26)  and I can't see Minzy anywhere in the pics .

Also have missed out on little bit of K-pop , so anyone could fill me in on why G-d alone was randomly tested for drugs?? Seems a bit random they handpicked an idol and drug tested him


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

> Also have missed out on little bit of K-pop , so anyone could fill me in on why G-d alone was randomly tested for drugs?? Seems a bit random they handpicked an idol and drug tested him



I've been asking the same questions to no avail. I think Korea must do random drug tests on people coming back from Foreign countries, but the fact that his urine was negative and they still went on to do a hair sample just seems ridiculous. Not to mention I don't see what jurisdiction Korea has over what people do in other countries. They smoked it in Japan where it's legal (I think anyway), he wasn't bringing cannabis in to the country, or caught with possesion or intention to supply so I'm utterly bewildered by all of this. The only thing I can think of is this is some attempt to cover up something bigger or as some fangirl would say, "Oppa has been set up cuz they all jealous".

The party pics are just I can't even, AKP needs to stfu. They're grown ass girls at a party, sue them.


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

Speaking of weed, i learned yesterday that possessing weed is capital punishment in Malaysia 

like the hell


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

it's a pretty big deal in Asia, it kinda is the same here in Singapore too (capital punishment), mostly drug trafficking/possession and all.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I've been asking the same questions to no avail. I think Korea must do random drug tests on people coming back from Foreign countries, but the fact that his urine was negative and they still went on to do a hair sample just seems ridiculous. Not to mention I don't see what jurisdiction Korea has over what people do in other countries. They smoked it in Japan where it's legal (I think anyway), he wasn't bringing cannabis in to the country, or caught with possesion or intention to supply so I'm utterly bewildered by all of this. The only thing I can think of is this is some attempt to cover up something bigger or as some fangirl would say, "Oppa has been set up cuz they all jealous".
> 
> The party pics are just I can't even, AKP needs to stfu. They're grown ass girls at a party, sue them.


But 100's of celebs go in and out of Korea everyday , surely they don't drug test everyone .

Idk it just seems more like an attack on YG than BB , apparently he's very notorious when it comes to nightlife in Korea , surely he would have made enemies .

Hm speaking of drugs in Asia , my friends brother is one of the bali 9 on deathrow , couple of them even went to my school


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

^ really? wow... i don't even know what's happening with that, they tend to hide all these capital punishment cases.

Soshified has also subbed the Running Man Ep if anyone prefers their subs.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

> Speaking of weed, i learned yesterday that possessing weed is capital punishment in Malaysia



Asia tend to be serious on drugs, I remember some guy getting deathrow for smuggling coke in to China. 



> But 100's of celebs go in and out of Korea everyday , surely they don't drug test everyone



GD is sort of a known party boy and I bet they link even faux hiphop to drugs

Okay checked, Japan is strict cannabis too but then the proper protocol would be to test him in Japan since the use took place there. 

@Alien: Posession is a crime everywhere too, but in Asia the stigma with drugs is huge. Whatever I find this ban on Cannabis abit dumb, in reality it's less harmful than Tobacco or Alcohol.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]plB6yNMkQZA[/YOUTUBE]
hehe i like version.
[YOUTUBE]k-Q7TgjHTXw[/YOUTUBE]
BRB crying tears of joy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

I like Boyfraans new song too Noda, needs a catchy chorus tho.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 6, 2011)

here

I don't know what to feel anymore.
I don't like Jae but Karam is looking more and more like him everyday.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

But he always looked like Jae.


Goan does have odd numbers though, I wonder what Hanteo figures are.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 6, 2011)

Not to me he didn't.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

Really? He was sort of the most well known member of the group because of his resemblance to Jae. 

So I've been repeating a song for the last few days on my MP3, found out it's Sunggyu's solo from Over the Top. Love the song.

Is it just me or does Yuri have that puffy look that Tiffany and Bom have?


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

hmmm


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2011)

koguryo said:


> See if you can spot me.  Here's a hint, in the hip hop performance I'm the one wearing a white t-shirt
> 
> There's actually like 18 or so performances but I have those up.  I put the senior's one up cuz that's my favorite choreo out of all of our stages.



The second half of the senior choreo is


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 6, 2011)

if anyone likes to watch kpop on their on demand from comcast they have i am the best 

Just watched roly poly, quite good.



Ennoea said:


> Really? He was sort of the most well known member of the group because of his resemblance to Jae.



I just didn't see it back then.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

> funny story
> 
> I fell in love with Sunggyu during Be mine promotions, but thought it was Woohyun until a few days ago. But I just can't force myself to like him even if he looks better, is a better performer, and possesses a more versatile voice.
> 
> ...



In rl that would be ridiculous but in Kpop it's just thursday.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought Wouter was Noda for a sec there , mindfuck


----------



## Chloe (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2011)

There does seem to be a difference in her waist, but I think people worry too quickly. Although I rather people jump to "hey, I'm worried about how skinny you've gotten" then the opposite.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol. deja vu. I just saw that on my dashboard before checking this thread D:

Her waist does look very thin, too thin....................


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

Their weight tends to yoyo from healthy to thin to plain bones. Right now I'd say they could all do with a burger and fries.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

You'd have to be high to do a photoshoot like this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

October 18th Comeback


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> October 18th Comeback



Who dat?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunhwa & Zinger's Teaser Photos.

I think Jieun's & Hyosung's will be tomorrow. Reaaaaally excited, the album release kinda marks their 2nd Year Anniversary (it's being released 3 days after their debut day)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Sunhwa & Zinger's Teaser Photos.
> 
> I think Jieun's & Hyosung's will be tomorrow. Reaaaaally excited, the album release kinda marks their 2nd Year Anniversary (it's being released 3 days after their debut day)



Quite nice! Looks like it's gonna be another sexy comeback?

Wonder what Wonder Girls is up to. Thought they were supposed to be having their comeback this year D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2011)

Secret!!!.....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2011)

this looks like the Hoot Album Cover mixed with the SuJu Mr Simple Teaser Photos + editing from the f(x) danger teaser photos


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 7, 2011)

...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2011)

it will end in like 3 months, considering he has SS4 + army enlistment by next year


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 7, 2011)

lol wut Mr Simple JP ver? -_-


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2011)

snsd running man ep

Jaesuk: SNSD songs are hard for guys to sing
Yoona: DON'T CHOOSE THAT IT'S HARD FOR ME TO SING THEM TOO



STRESS!


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2011)

a few days ago, a hong kong-nese made a video on "how to produce k-pop", and he summarised his argument into 4 points:
*1.* an army of dupes (he commented on how much the members of snsd look the same; he said hyoyeon is exceptionally ugly so she doesn't count)
*2.* repetitive, brainwashing lyrics (example used: gee)
*3.* weird choreo (forgot who he mentioned)
*4.* add some rap near the end of the song

the video got deleted


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2011)

koguryo said:


> See if you can spot me.  Here's a hint, in the hip hop performance I'm the one wearing a white t-shirt
> 
> There's actually like 18 or so performances but I have those up.  I put the senior's one up cuz that's my favorite choreo out of all of our stages.



damn your seniors are good.

I love the second vid you linked most, that was my favorite choreo.

scratch that watched the third one and that was my favorite. Loved the choreos for both the girls & the guys + the solo dance parts were hot.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 7, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> damn your seniors are good.
> 
> I love the second vid you linked most, that was my favorite choreo.
> 
> scratch that watched the third one and that was my favorite. Loved the choreos for both the girls & the guys + the solo dance parts were hot.



We give the guy that had the last solo in the final vid so much shit cuz we say waacking is gay(it originated in gay clubs.)  We learned basic waacking on Tuesday and after practice one of the girls took his phone and in our kakaotalk chatroom said, "To tell you all the truth, I'm gay."  I didn't know Koreans could joke around like that.  Our line is all pretty close, the new members.

We learned a little bit of the senior's choreo on Thursday and I asked him to teach us more of it, or at least to teach me the rest of it.

In the 2nd video, I'm the guy wearing the white hat that leans back for that one part.  In the last video, I'm in the back(the far left if you're watching the video and the far right from the stage perspective)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2011)

^ you're good X_X wish i could dance like that but i suck at coordination


----------



## Hustler (Oct 7, 2011)

^ They all look great! 

Sunny looks like Amber but hotter

That's Kim Hyun Joong? God damn go easy on the PS fellas 

I thought Zinger was Yoobin lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2011)

WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS TO US

RELEASE IT ALREADY ;______;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2011)

DEAD OMG


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 7, 2011)

this weeks music bank was full of favorites <3
davichi won.
Hwanhee was ear porn.
boyfriend chor was good. they even had a fanchant 
I like the aprons on ukiss


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Sunny yesterday my life was filled with rain~

Was watching Boyfraaan on Mubank until the dead insect eye twins came on, I'm scared of them, it's like they'll steal my soul *runs away*


----------



## JJ (Oct 7, 2011)

article to gd getting caught

Anyone going to Vegas for this concert?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 7, 2011)

that Sunny DAEBAK!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 7, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> article to gd getting caught
> 
> Anyone going to Vegas for this concert?



The seats are pricier than I had expected. 

If only the prices were roughly the same as Hollywood Bowl's.. ;-;


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2011)

Made 4 New Sunny avatars.


Hardest decision of my life!


----------



## Zach (Oct 7, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ you're good X_X wish i could dance like that but i suck at coordination


----------



## Alien (Oct 7, 2011)

made a higher quality one


----------



## Chloe (Oct 7, 2011)

Sunny, you're all ready ranked 2nd in SNSD for me stop ruining my bias list


----------



## Hustler (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Nina

Well it's hard not to like I am Best.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



This was all over tumblr yesterday, was happy to see it.


----------



## Alien (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm annoyed that my sister will be going to the that free Kpop concert in NJ while I'll be stuck at work.


----------



## Zach (Oct 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


>


They just became even more awesome.

fap.gif


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 7, 2011)

good god Sica!!...and Seob!


----------



## Zach (Oct 7, 2011)

My ipod on shuffle is crazy which I always have it on shuffle in my car. It can go from death metal to kpop.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2011)

ugh noooo. wai did i start to like shipping members together ;o;


----------



## Chloe (Oct 7, 2011)

Zooba said:


> My ipod on shuffle is crazy which I always have it on shuffle in my car. It can go from death metal to kpop.



 That happens to me too.


----------



## Zach (Oct 7, 2011)

Some white guy blasting kpop in Mississippi

A Japanese guy in my neighborhood gave me the most wtf look when I was blasting a jrock band


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sunny yesterday my life was filled with rain~
> 
> Was watching Boyfraaan on Mubank until the dead insect eye twins came on, I'm scared of them, it's like they'll steal my soul *runs away*



ia with your comment on boyfriend they scare me, its probs why i will never like the group X_X

hyosung & jieun's teasers will be out on the 11th instead


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh noooo. wai did i start to like shipping members together ;o;



..

Lol what happened?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ..
> 
> Lol what happened?



read too much infinite fanfiction ;o;

& sesame player

i really only ship woogyu & myunggyu tho, i'm scared i might turn out like the jongkey shippers


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

Fanfics 

Nah I don't think anyone can be as hardcore as Jongkey , TaeNy , YunJae and Eunhae shippers


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

woogyu is getting there but it's only within the fandom tho. they do a lot of skinship & say a lot of v weird stuff about each other in interviews compared to jongkey tho so i can see why the fans get a lil cray

myunggyu is my crack shipping 

I think YunJae shippers are the most crazy & delusional. Like JYJ/Homin are just split now and they'll come up with like long lost love or trying to maintain a long distance relationship or something or have some angsty kind of fanfiction thing.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

WooGyu do seem really fond of eachother from what I have seen so I don't blame the fans

Now that you mention it , I don't think I have ever seen any interaction between Sungyuu and L , they just seem so distant so it is indeed a crack shipping 

Hyomin just wants Sunny in bed lol 

And lmao at Seobb , nothing phases her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

I started shipping them after that ep of Sesame Player where they were left behind in the house & being all awkward with each other


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> WooGyu do seem really fond of eachother from what I have seen so I don't blame the fans
> 
> Now that you mention it , I don't think I have ever seen any interaction between Sungyuu and L , they just seem so distant so it is indeed a crack shipping
> 
> ...



 omg Seohyun is not impressed.

I don't think she's the type to go for looks/abs anyway lol, if not she'd have ditched Yonghwa long ago or complain about it.

@DM they used to hate each other tho, wait idk if Woohyun did. Sunggyu used to hate Woohyun tho pre-debut.

lmao Hoya has like a ton of shippings. Like some people ship him Sungjong & others with Dongwoo & others have some crack shipping like L or Sunggyu or Woohyun


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

Hoya is one badass funny mofo 

Anyways ..anyone else thought there was something different about Yuri's face during the RM ep?  , like she fixed her mouth or something .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 8, 2011)

only Sweet Potatoes for Seob!!

and MC YulTi is back bish! trending worldwide xD


----------



## Adachi (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLxm9POv_iU&feature=topvideos_music[/YOUTUBE]

My jaw dropped when Sunny showed up.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow so U-kwon is getting axed from the group??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

apparently he's gonna stop promoting temporarily or something?

idek this block b thing.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

Apparently Cho pd told him he can't promote with Block B anymore , don't know how legit this is though 

It's seriously so annoying , fangirls are so annoying . Just because they can't date their oppas ..

This has got to be the worst year for K-pop and Korean entertainment industry in general


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

I really liked Ukwon, what a stupid fandom. Good god these girls are idiots and really if Cho PD get's rid of UKown because of this then smh. These bitches will think they can get their way and just threaten to leave a fandom because oppa likes to date. What a joke. 



> Anyways ..anyone else thought there was something different about Yuri's face during the RM ep?  , like she fixed her mouth or something .



I mentioned it before, her face is all puffy and stuff.

Lol and Myunggyu, I can actually understand why though, it's because of that drink making isn't it?


----------



## zoff (Oct 8, 2011)

Where do you guys read fanfics? i ship myungyeol myself lol. ever since infinite came out i am unable to mock the crey crey fangirls.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

^ I don't really know where to find fanfics but for Infinite was introduced to this community:  which has authors post up links to their fanfics here.

I heard of asianfanfics (not sure of this tho?)

@Enno, that time they made the drink with the watermelon & all?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

Sunggyu seems quite tough on L so I can imagine they have a bit of a love/hate relationship, I can imagine a million fanfics about them tbh

The last fanfic I read was a Gyuri one and apparently she's salty and tastes like lemons, who knew she tasted like lemon juice


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

Find a KPOP thread on neoGAF (huge game forum)

I'm like "cool" 

Open thread and see this post: 


> Originally Posted by AbortedWalrusFetus:
> IU doesn't need a concept because she has so much more raw talent IMO. She doesn't need to make it flashy because it's so obvious. Plus she's gorgeous.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

They forgot the part where she's a huge ho and has a raw something else other than talent


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really liked Ukwon, what a stupid fandom. Good god these girls are idiots and really if Cho PD get's rid of UKown because of this then smh. These bitches will think they can get their way and just threaten to leave a fandom because oppa likes to date. What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned it before, her face is all puffy and stuff.



Yeh he's really cool , ah well . Cho pd is really dumb if he axes this guy . Block B is easily the rookie of the year and have plenty of potential , last thing they need is a setback like this so early in their career . 

I don't know why they are bothering when the girls don't even need the surgeries , Yuri's smile is awkward as fuck now IMO .

Dongwoo needs more love


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

ChoPD really seems confused. He needs to calm down and let them grow naturally as idols rather than trying to force the group to be composers and whatnot. 

It's SM. They've looked perfect since Gee but they still don't stop.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQN0Iohpyg0[/YOUTUBE]
They still keep getting better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2011)

and i here i was thinking u-kwon was gaygaygay


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> They forgot the part where she's a huge ho and has a raw something else other than talent



They didn't need to mention that at all, everyone should know.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2011)

honest confession:

idk who the block b members are except Z-I-C-O


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Block B was actually pretty easy to learn

Jaehyo - really intense eyebrows
U-Kwon - sounds kinda funny
Kyung - has the glasses on usually, short black hair
P.O. - deep voice
taeil - short, lead vocalist
b-bomb - dunno how to really describe him


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 8, 2011)

;-;  I miss them


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 8, 2011)

Tiffany & Suzy MC'ing together?! MUST WATCH!

Tiffany, Suzy, Jiyeon, & Yuri


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

Why are they all crying?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why are they all crying?



Suzy & Jiyeon are leaving their MC positions for their overseas activities.

I think miss A will be promoting in China while T-ara will be promoting in Japan.


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AE2pe5LDgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

The hell did I just watch?


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 8, 2011)

Sunny with short hair .

Poor kwang soo on episode 63 when he fell, was hilarious but after i saw his bloody legs .

Also predicted ji suk jin and hyoyeon to be paired for least camera time


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't laugh. He was exhausted as hell, the writers can sometimes be a bit cruel.


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The hell did I just watch?



Best version of Gee ever duh

nah, you probably have to play Team Fortress 2 to enjoy it 

I also quite like this cover

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvLzK7pO6Mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got TF 2, I hate it.


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate you


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

Portal is the best thing valve has done since HL2.
Hates TF cuz he sucks at it
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b39VyMoibZs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

I can agree with that. 

TF2 skillceiling is pretty low. Hell, i'm considered to be quite good and i suck at most other online games.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

But I got sick of dying and stuff. I just want HL 3 already. What the fuck is that fattie doing?


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

Employees decide what they want to do next at Valve, not Gaben. Employees wanted to work on Dota2 so they're doing that now.

That said, sometimes a reference to HL/EP3 comes up in the code when TF2 updates so they're working on it albeit probably very slowly. 

We'll get it eventually

When we're old and dying in our beds surrounded by our half-Korean children


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

That's fine an all but they should atleast finish the HL 2 era already, we've been waiting for Episode 3 for 4 years now. But as long as they keep making great games we have no reason to whine.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoTGBm2gQZA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That's fine an all but they should atleast finish the HL 2 era already, we've been waiting for Episode 3 for 4 years now. But as long as they keep making great games we have no reason to whine.



It's best not to think about it too much lol 



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoTGBm2gQZA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



which language is this ?


----------



## Zach (Oct 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Portal is the best thing valve has done since HL2.
> Hates TF cuz he sucks at it
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b39VyMoibZs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



That's cool, I'm usually a fan of covers.


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

I would have expected some IU comeback teasers by now.

All she seems to be doing these days is signing Good Day all the time


----------



## Naked (Oct 8, 2011)

Alien said:


> which language is this ?


Japanese. This is their MV for the Japanese version of Shy Boy.

The title of the video is in Viet though.


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol, didn't sound like Japanese to me

thanks


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

IU is too busy telling guys to shove stuff through her fingers:


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

Loooooooooooooool

i actually thought about posting something similar when i saw that gif on tumblr a couple of minutes ago


----------



## Zach (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd shove stuff through her fingers any day


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

Rep Ennoea for me Zachypoo


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't get the big deal of SNSD's teaser getting alot of views, I mean what were people expecting?


----------



## Zach (Oct 8, 2011)

That's what big fans do.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get the big deal of SNSD's teaser getting alot of views, I mean what were people expecting?



Some fandoms like to have conversations in the comment box , like "Time for dinner , brb in 5" then they spam all the 9 girls names one by one lol


----------



## Zach (Oct 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Some fandoms like to have conversations in the comment box , like "Time for dinner , brb in 5" then they spam all the 9 girls names one by one lol





I bet you do that.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2011)

No infact I hate it lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)

Has IU announced her comeback yet?

hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

I don't know how she can keep singing Good Day like every day.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

I lol at how fans even turn teaser views in to K-ock fights ()

The funniest comments tend to be the "Omg I've refreshed this page _____ times, why is the counter not increasing? Conspiracy against my Oppa/Unnie/Noona/lover".


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 9, 2011)

omg is that another porn version of a kpop group promoting in Japan?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup porn version of Kara


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

The first post I saw when clicking this thread was Ennoa's post about TF2, for a second I wondered if I clicked on the TF2 thread by mistake.


----------



## Zach (Oct 9, 2011)

They don't look even close to as good as Kara looks.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm annoyed that my sister will be going to the that free Kpop concert in NJ while I'll be stuck at work.



She got a ticket?
I ended up not being able to go because i couldn't one


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Se7en said:


> She got a ticket?
> I ended up not being able to go because i couldn't one



Yeah, one of her friends knew someone who worked for the company handling the tickets.  She was able to get three tickets.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope she has fun :33

Tell her to record a couple seconds of taewoo for on her phone of something


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Tell her to record a couple seconds of taewoo for on her phone of something



Will do so.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you Eternal


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 9, 2011)

for some reason i found that hilarious ^



> lee howon
> @hoya1991
> infinite & 2'O'clock & black korean



you confuse me by your description 
I don't understand.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

I think Black Korean was the dance crew he was part of after he left home


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

INFINITE WON TODAY EVERYTHING IS PERFECT ;o; (I was expecting BEG to win something tho, hopefully next week?). feels good esp since I collected my paradise album today~


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 9, 2011)

everytime i learn something new about infin they win, what is this.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)

Godamn DSP!

It's so obvious that they subscribed to Carrot's channel since they are so quick to ban "Step" everytime Carrot uploads "Step".


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

KWANGSOO AND YURI ARE FATED TO BE.

THEY RANDOMLY GOT PAIRED UP AGAIN TODAY FOR THE HIDE&SEEK 


*Spoiler*: _RM FUCKYEAH_ 



SEOHYUN & JAESUK ARE THE MISSION COUPLE OMG MAIN CHARACTER FOR SEOHYUN ;O;

SEOHYUN IS THE FEMALE SPARTA I SWEAR SHE WAS SO AGGRESSIVE THIS EP IN BREAKING THE PAPER CHAINS OF THE OTHER COUPLES OMG GLORIOUS VICTORY SHE TOOK OUT KJK


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2011)

Makes sense pairing her up with YJS , since she talks the least and in danger of not getting any airtime at all even though I liked the health freaks together lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Makes sense pairing her up with YJS , since she talks the least and in danger of not getting any airtime at all even though I liked the health freaks together lol



she was glorious in this episode  :33


*Spoiler*: _how the pairings were decided_ 



for the girls, it was decided in the order which they left the van (Seohyun was the first followed by YoonYul then JessTae were the last two). for the guys I think it was the same (Jaesuk was also the first).

Hyoyeon was the girl with least airtime, she got stuck with Sukjin this ep too poor girl lol. They were out first, it wasn't even a fight


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2011)

You watched the raw??

She was excited and good last episode too . They would've easily won if Haha wasn't mucking around and Jong Kook was his serious self


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> You watched the raw??
> 
> She was excited and good last episode too . They would've easily won if Haha wasn't mucking around and Jong Kook was his serious self



Watched the raw haha. All the sites that streamed Inkigayo streamed Running Man just because Soshi were on 

Joongki will be on for the next ep.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2011)

she was GLORIOUS?!

FFFFFFFFFF I have to wait till tuesday or wednesday ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> she was GLORIOUS?!
> 
> FFFFFFFFFF I have to wait till tuesday or wednesday ;_;



you won't be disappointed lol.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2011)

Watched the raw haha she was awesome 

Minzy's voice is pretty damn incredible 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfg6w4P7SsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

imo, Minzy is wasted in 2NE1. YG never focuses on her & never utilizes her dance talent well. They need to pick up on her talent cause she is the most stable member in live singing & the only one who can dance.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say she's wasted , they're incredibly popular and still growing.

She could do with some solo songs but YG probably feels she's too young idk .


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't laugh. He was exhausted as hell, the writers can sometimes be a bit cruel.



lol wut, how is that the writers fault?


----------



## Zach (Oct 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Watched the raw haha she was awesome
> 
> Minzy's voice is pretty damn incredible
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfg6w4P7SsM[/YOUTUBE]



It is pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

The writers decide the dumb 3 minute picnic nonsense.

Infinite won Inki? Holy shit that's awesome. But I have to say BEG probably should have won it since Sixth Sense was by far no 1 on digital charts. But congrats to Infinite, Paradise seems to be doing really good physically and most importantly, digitally. 

As for Minzy, her voice has so much soul and it really isn't be utilized right now, but her time will come. She's easily one of the most talented idols out there. Don't really care for Take a Bow but a really good performance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol i think we can all agree that most of 2ne1's songs as of late aren't really what we're looking for 

CL hasn't rapped since like, what song?  

Also Kag remember the Seungri episode?  They basically show how the writers try and make these super challenging.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

Nude the worst one was the waterpark challenge tbh. With that supermodel (omg I forgot her name). They purposely made it near impossible!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfg6w4P7SsM[/YOUTUBE]


This is awesome~


I also watched a disastrous live performance yesterday. SpinElX or something.
this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-jWy3-dToE[/YOUTUBE]
2:10 the red-haired member falls down
2:46 the cameraman goes nuts
and I don't think the song is that good. Also the fact that they made 3 different videos for it just in different clothes is awkward.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Jessica and Taeng


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 9, 2011)

i think it's kind of crazy this thread is still going strong


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Nude the worst one was the waterpark challenge tbh. With that supermodel (omg I forgot her name). They purposely made it near impossible!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol Prendergast even an iceberg can't sink us


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 9, 2011)

last time i was here, there was this boy band that everyone was hating on, and lol i was thinking that they were going to get big anyways. sure enough, i was eating at a korean restaurant the other day and they were getting some tv time.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)

Prendergast said:


> last time i was here, there was this boy band that everyone was hating on, and lol i was thinking that they were going to get big anyways. sure enough, i was eating at a korean restaurant the other day and they were getting some tv time.



lol, groups get famous after couple years of intense promotions =)

What group was this? If you can still remember it to describe ;p


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmm.... Perhaps 2PM?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Could be Ukiss.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 9, 2011)

So I think it's official, I have become of fan of Boyfriend. I've already picked out my biases, Jeongmin and Hyunseong I think.... now when is oppa hyung gonna win an award lah 

edit: oh lolz, Jeongmin is actually only JUST old enough to be my hyung


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> So I think it's official, I have become of fan of Boyfriend. I've already picked out my biases, Jeongmin and Hyunseong I think.... now when is oppa hyung gonna win an award lah
> 
> edit: oh lolz, Jeongmin is actually only JUST old enough to be my hyung



lol, I can't even decide if you are a girl or boy now based on what you just typed..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Noda is a guy.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> imo, Minzy is wasted in 2NE1. YG never focuses on her & never utilizes her dance talent well. They need to pick up on her talent cause she is the most stable member in live singing & the only one who can dance.



Amen. I'm so tired of the dancing they make her do. They're like "Look! It's unchoreographed and wild!"

Yeah, and it's been the same dancing for 2 years, even I'm tired of it.


----------



## Spica (Oct 9, 2011)

I lol-ed:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7m4Ifi8jM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Edit: wrong vid
.
.

Any of you guys know Korean? I wanna troll a guy in my uni. I know aegyo drives him nuts. 
Wanna say "Oppa, I'm hungry, buy me food." Or "Oppa, am I cute?" 

I can't find the translations and pronounciation examples. ;_;

Enno and Cael: Loving the sets <33 Gyuri is Gyuri and Sunny is looking fresh with the pixie cut.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Try this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrWy4IyJNuk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfuQqpMeND8[/YOUTUBE]
Sunny has clearer pronunciation.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2011)

Spica said:


> Any of you guys know Korean? I wanna troll a guy in my uni. I know aegyo drives him nuts.
> Wanna say "Oppa, I'm hungry, buy me food." Or "Oppa, am I cute?"



Lol poor guy , I feel for him . 

It kinda drives me nuts too but Sooyoung's is perfect 

Cae : I'm sure she'll get her chance like Taeyang to show off some dance moves and vocals . 

There is no way she could show off her dance moves in 2ne1 . Bom & Dara are stiff as fuck so the moves are never complicated


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Sooyoung's is funny. Aegyo is sort of funny and weird but yeah I'd never date a girl who would talk like that, it would just be kinda awkward.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)

Spica said:


> I lol-ed:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7m4Ifi8jM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Edit: wrong vid
> ...



Let us know how it went =)


----------



## Spica (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys. I'm not gonna date him, just blitz him with random annoying aegyo. 

The only words except for oppa are saranghe and ottoke (?) but those are really not the words I wanna say to him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

apparently:


> SNSD will make a comeback on MuBank on 10/21. Album will be released on the 19th.



next week is gonna be reaaaaally interesting, Secret's releasing their first full album too


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 9, 2011)

Spica said:


> Haha, thanks guys. I'm not gonna date him, just blitz him with random annoying aegyo.
> 
> The only words except for oppa are saranghe and ottoke (?) but those are really not the words I wanna say to him.




This might be his reaction if you do that aeygo:





Rain's Angel said:


> apparently:
> 
> 
> next week is gonna be reaaaaally interesting, Secret's releasing their first full album too



Right on time! After my exams, woo!

What's gonna be interesting aside from Secret?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2011)

if they comebakc the 21st, that means the mv will probably be released next tuesday? 

fas;jfdaskdfa my god this is a long wait.  but it's probably because those fools had me excited a week ago and then were like LOLNOPE


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

> SNSD will make a comeback on MuBank on 10/21. Album will be released on the 19th.



Oh hell yes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Right on time! After my exams, woo!
> 
> What's gonna be interesting aside from Secret?



probably no one else lol. a lot of people planned to avoid Soshi's comeback week. This week has a lot more comebacks/releases compared to last week (which was the initial release date) which had like... virtually none.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2011)

oh


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jixXGld-m0w[/YOUTUBE]
Lol at Key grabbing Dongwoon without even noticing it was him


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Could be Ukiss.



yes this name rings a bell 
lol their first music was so bad. then there was their one song where they were shrugging a whole lot


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't admit this often but sometimes my sister is really awesome/lucky.  THe following is what she told me while I was driving to drop her off at her college just an hour ago.

After she and her friends got to concert location they realized that the lines were far too long and that they wouldn't get good seats at all if they got any at all.  They resigned themselves to watching it from the outside when my sister's friend decided to contact the person who got them the free tickets and asked if anything could be done to get them seats, he gave them fucking VIP tickets.  

And so my sister and her friends enjoyed the concert up close.  

Picture of how far away they were from the stage:



From what I hear there was a massive amount of people there.

My sister managed to take some bad quality videos on phone, once she uploads them I'll provide links to them.  Pretty fucking awesome right?  That's just the beginning because my sister decided to be crazy and sneak backstage in a chance to meet some of the singers.

Leaving her friends behind, they didn't believe that it would be possible, she went around the outside and entered through an opening in the backstage area.  Being smart she acted as if she belonged there and not like a fangirl.  When other fans, who snuck in as well, started getting kicked out by security she called one of her friends and started talking.  Somehow or another security ignored her existence.  Lucky bitch.

So there she was just being there by herself, since the other fans with backstage passes were up by the stage watching the performances from the female groups, when Changmin showed walked past her.  At that point I assume that she was more excited than she ever was in her life.  She could have died and have had no regrets then.

Minutes later she found herself surrounded by members of TVXQ, 2PM,  SHINee, and B2ST.  They were literally four/five feet away from her.   No one  kicked her out or told her to move away from the groups since she was playing it smart and was acting as if she didn't care that she was next to some of her most favorite idols.  Other idiots who walked up to the groups were told to leave since they were acting like typical fangirls.  

At that point she couldn't resist and was relating everything that was happening around her to the friend that she called earlier.  Since she was talking in Punjabi/Indian some of the members of the groups would look over at her and wonder what she was saying.  My sister said that some of them even smiled at her.  She was in heaven for at least a good twenty minutes.

Afterwards when the groups left for their performances she went up to the entrance to the stage and watched the performances from there for a bit.

What a lucky cunt.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 10, 2011)

Prendergast said:


> yes this name rings a bell
> lol their first music was so bad. then there was their one song where they were shrugging a whole lot



lol, u-kiss. Their latest album wasn't that good compared to their last one. Shame. lol, shrugging. That's a badass choregraphy!




Eternal Goob said:


> I don't admit this often but sometimes my sister is really awesome/lucky.  THe following is what she told me while I was driving to drop her off at her college just an hour ago.
> 
> After she and her friends got to concert location they realized that the lines were far too long and that they wouldn't get good seats at all if they got any at all.  They resigned themselves to watching it from the outside when my sister's friend decided to contact the person who got them the free tickets and asked if anything could be done to get them seats, he gave them fucking VIP tickets.
> 
> ...


Your sister is a genius for getting those vip tickets! Even luckier, she got in to see those idols in _person_. makes me wonder how hard it was for her to contain her excitement.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

> Your sister is a genius for getting those vip tickets!



Nothing genius about it at all, she just had a friend that had connections.  



> makes me wonder how hard it was for her to contain her excitement.



It must have been akin to trying to plug a hole in a water tank with scotch tape.


----------



## JJ (Oct 10, 2011)

Whoa lucky sis Eternal.



Girls' Generation said:


> The seats are pricier than I had expected.
> 
> If only the prices were roughly the same as Hollywood Bowl's.. ;-;



Yeah the prices are expensive. I guess getting TVXQ (and maybe BEG) in particular might have been a factor. Rumor going round is they're trying to get Infinite.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 10, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Whoa lucky sis Eternal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's always a chance MBLAQ might go to Hollywood Bowl next May if you live somewhere in CA!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2011)

damn EG your sis is so lucky.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2011)

omg Sica's yawn///


----------



## Chloe (Oct 10, 2011)

You're sister is so lucky.

For the kpop thing in Aus I'm thinking of getting work experience to do staging there as I know some people 

Sunny didn't cut her hair


----------



## zoff (Oct 10, 2011)

i can't even comment on Taemin's photos.. they need to go back to korea asap


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2011)

Shinee needs to go back to Korea... Or at least brush up on their Japanese, it doesn't even SOUND Japanese now.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm still annoyed about the fact Key has rainbow hair in the pics but not the MV.

The song was still horrible as fuck though


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

EG your sis is so lucky, I hate her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2011)

wo ai ni~


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> EG your sis is so lucky, I hate her





**


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2011)

his voice really isn't strong enough to pull off a supposedly 'rock' track


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 10, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Sunny didn't cut her hair


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 10, 2011)

Suzy's birthday today! 17 or 18, idk!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 10, 2011)

Shinee-->Korea. I don't like any of their Jap versions.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2011)

She's 17 in westernized age (or English, I dunno really how you refer to this lol)

edit: the Mv for Replay was superior in Japanese.  Other than that I don't care much about remakes


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

The MV was pretty good. Not really interested in remakes either tbh.

Oh man I might have to learn Boyfriend's names now, their new song is my favourite rookie song of the year now.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 10, 2011)

lolz do they have a fanclub name yet... I mean I know it's probably gonna be Girlfriend but one can always hope it'll be non-gender specific, though I guess I'm already a playgurlz so w/e


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Suzy's birthday today! 17 or 18, idk!



omg they flew the cake they gave her from the Singapore fanmeet back to Korea.

aohsdohahosd she was so cute she refused to cut this cake cause it was so pretty.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

> lolz do they have a fanclub name yet... I mean I know it's probably gonna be Girlfriend but one can always hope it'll be non-gender specific, though I guess I'm already a playgurlz so w/e



They were gonna go for Girlfriend but saw sense and instead went for Best Friend. 

Is that Jieun?


----------



## Alien (Oct 10, 2011)

Little IU is growing up, ahum


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They were gonna go for Girlfriend but saw sense and instead went for Best Friend.
> 
> Is that Jieun?



yeap that's her teaser.

I am really excited for next week qasdohasd


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2011)

/checks out boyfriend mv

oh wow i'm not creeped out this time

i see they decided to tone down the twin creepiness


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Alien said:


> Little IU is growing up, ahum



That dancer in the background held my attention more than IU did.  

The only, I think, backstage picture that my sister managed to take, 2PM was performing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> /checks out boyfriend mv
> 
> oh wow i'm not creeped out this time
> 
> i see they decided to tone down the twin creepiness



the blonde still creeps me in live performances X_X


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

The blonde is kinda creepy live. I feel bad for him


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

Apparently Sones have starting madly tweeting SNSD vids to Nina and Kat from Vampire Diaries

Ahh Kpop you never fail to amuse me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

Groups morphed
From letf:  2PM, JYJ, SHINee, MBLAQ, 
(2) B2ST, INFINITE, U-KISS, B1A4, 
(3) T-ara, SNSD, KARA, 2NE1


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll just comment on the guys since they're the ones I can really judge. 
2pm is kinda derpy but in a cute way
JYJ is all kinds of fine
SHINee actually looks surprisingly bad
MBLAQ looks like he should be a member of SHINee
B2st is derpy but in a creeper way
Infinite... is really average, like an art major was sketching out a John Doe or something if that makes any sense
Ukiss is surprisingly good looking
And someone in B1A4 has very powerful eyebrows


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, I swear on my life this is a true story:

I'm at work today, and SHINee had been stuck in my head all day so far. I thought to myself "Just once, I'd like to hum or sing a kpop song, and have someone randomly know it."

So there I am, doing some paperwork. I'm softly going "Juliet...oh! jebal nah hmm hmm hmm Juliet" and so on. Suddenly I feel someone watching me. I look up, and the first thing I see is a blue "SHINee World" shirt. Followed by the look of pure shock and awe on some girls face. We both just look at each other wide eyed for a bit, and she's like "You know kpop?!" And then we proceed to talk about all the bands we like.

Sadly I got tied up with a customer since I was alone, and she had to go. I hope to see her again.
This was probably my first kpop experience with a stranger. Thanks SHINee.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

I've stumbled across quite a few Kpop fans myself, just wish that I wasn't so shy.  COuld have stuck up a decent conversation with them.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 10, 2011)

I got really sad that I saw her waiting there for me, hoping to talk more, and I got busy. I should've just given her my tumblr or whatever. I'd say #, but her age was a mystery and she was with 2 guys. One could have been a boyfriend. But still, I'd have a kpop buddy! If only facebook let you use similar "likes" for find friends


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 10, 2011)

Cael said:


> Ok, I swear on my life this is a true story:
> 
> I'm at work today, and SHINee had been stuck in my head all day so far. I thought to myself "Just once, I'd like to hum or sing a kpop song, and have someone randomly know it."
> 
> ...



lol, awesome story. Especially how a girl, dressed in a SHINee world t-shirt, suddenly appeared after you sung parts of Juliette.

Amazing.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 10, 2011)

To be fair, I had been humming and singing it since before I got to work.


----------



## Zach (Oct 10, 2011)

Cael said:


> Ok, I swear on my life this is a true story:
> 
> I'm at work today, and SHINee had been stuck in my head all day so far. I thought to myself "Just once, I'd like to hum or sing a kpop song, and have someone randomly know it."
> 
> ...



haha nice. I'm glad I now have a few kpop buddies but they know it so much better than I do. We're such dorks listening, dancing, and singing it at college while everyone else probably thinks we're crazy.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 10, 2011)

So far the only people I know who like it I've met at parties. And that's pretty rare.


----------



## Zach (Oct 11, 2011)

Now is the first time I've met any in rl. Most people here think Korea is in China much less listen to kpop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)

<3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Oct 11, 2011)

Jieun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)

Soshi's concert in Singapore will be on 9th December ;o;

bye mamas i'll be spending my $$ on that instead.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

> To be fair, I had been humming and singing it since before I got to work.



She followed you to work

Never met anyone randomly who likes Kpop, I do know a few girls but they exclusively like Big Bang (mostly just TOP) and don't know anything about Kpop, and hate SNSD so I don't really like talking to them


----------



## Chloe (Oct 11, 2011)

Zooba said:


> haha nice. I'm glad I now have a few kpop buddies  but they know it so much better than I do. We're such dorks listening,  dancing, and singing it at college while everyone else probably thinks  we're crazy.


That's what it's like for me but there's only me and  one other person...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She followed you to work
> 
> Never met anyone randomly who likes Kpop, I do know a few girls but they exclusively like Big Bang (mostly just TOP) and don't know anything about Kpop, and hate SNSD so I don't really like talking to them



 it's easy to find a kpop fan in Singapore tbh

but ELFs/Shawols/VIPs are the most hardcore here. and a large portion of their fanbase hates SNSD (maybe not Shawols but I know majority of ELFs/VIPs in Singapore tend to have negative views on SNSD or are anti SNSD) =/ which is why I don't really like to have ELF friends they get all offended so much.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 11, 2011)

There's a Shawol in our dance club, she actually joined the fanclub.  She's cool though, doesn't hate any other group, huge Key fan apparently.  Although she is concerned about something like other Shawols are becoming Inspirits


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

Shawols tend to be quite hardcore about Shinee but don't hate on any groups (well maybe Beast).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SmOl74aJO8[/YOUTUBE]
Love it. It's so uneventful and lacks anything from the looks of it. Perfect I can just stare at them without getting distracted. The white make up is slightly annoying tho:/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)

Shawols are alright. They just get... a little crazy. They actually broke down an automated door in a Singapore Mall when Shinee first came to do a fanmeet 

your friend's right tho, my friend has pretty much converted from a Shawol to an Inspirit. She still loves Shinee but is more obsessed with Infinite X_X

@Enno shipping Hara x Bicycle from now on


----------



## Chloe (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89d83_R2Duk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She followed you to work
> 
> Never met anyone randomly who likes Kpop, I do know a few girls but they exclusively like Big Bang (mostly just TOP) and don't know anything about Kpop, and hate SNSD so I don't really like talking to them



TOP (and maybe Kim Tae Woo) is the only guy I can really look up to in kpop. He is just tall, manly, and a lot unlike all the other idols. Plus, he used to be so chubby


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)

Kim Tae Woo will be at ktown this fri signing autograph....not sure if i can go though..lol


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 11, 2011)

Wish I could be there. Caewoo and Taewoo, posing together!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89d83_R2Duk[/YOUTUBE]



wow this is quite good.

I don't like the rap though but the rest of it is pretty good.

their name is still stupid tho


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

That Cereal song sounds familiar.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll be stanning Ann J.

She looks like she belongs in AKB48 

It's the "no no no" it's sounds like the beast song Say No


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)

Secret will also release Starlight Moonlight in Japanese

it's being rearranged to a christmas version tho & will not be a lead single/whatever. so I assume either the new title track from Moving in Secret or an original song will be their next Japanese release


----------



## koguryo (Oct 11, 2011)

So I think I'm gonna attempt making my own choreography.  It'll be couples hip-hop, the story is gonna revolve around a relationship.

Happy part(like the first couple weeks/months)
Downer part(maybe an abusive stage)
Reconciliation

For the downer part I'm thinking of "Love the Way You Lie" but I'm stuck for the other songs.  For the reconciliation part I was thinking of "Dead and Gone" but I probably can't make it fit, sort of like the abusive guy changing.

So any suggestions?

Edit: Damn it, I also wanna use Jason Derulo's "Blind"   I need to make up my mind about this.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg they flew the cake they gave her from the Singapore fanmeet back to Korea.
> 
> aohsdohahosd she was so cute she refused to cut this cake cause it was so pretty.



Wow Hyosung!

One of my uni mate only pretty much knows Snsd and Taeyang but he has pretty much all the K-pop songs in his car and the other one likes Epik high and BB 

I don't think i've ever met a girl who likes K-pop , actually i've never asked

And I talked to this lady on the phone today and her last name was Hustler  , like wtf?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 11, 2011)

sgRITS said:
			
		

> [OFFICIAL NEWS]: The wait is now shorter and sweeter  Girls' Generation has brought forward their date with Singapore to 9 Dec 2011, 8pm at the Singapore Indoor Stadium.



Good news for Singaporean fans =)

When is the MV being released for The Boys?


----------



## Zach (Oct 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Wow Hyosung!
> 
> One of my uni mate only pretty much knows Snsd and Taeyang but he has pretty much all the K-pop songs in his car and the other one likes Epik high and BB
> 
> ...



I would think it would be easier finding girls who like it over guys Guys just call it gay. 

Sounds like your soul mate right there


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL I have a yesasia ad for Joong's "Lucky" Album 


Noda. B said:


> lolz do they have a fanclub name yet... I mean I know it's probably gonna be Girlfriend but one can always hope it'll be non-gender specific, though I guess I'm already a playgurlz so w/e



It's Bestfriend.


----------



## Zach (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Se7en I just heard some of your songs, not bad.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 11, 2011)

DGNA is korea on oct 16.
please tell me it's for a comeback


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

@Kog: Maybe So happy I could die by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Alien (Oct 11, 2011)

IU is filming her first Japanese MV at the moment so she should make her Japanese debut pretty soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

Is she filming an MV or an AV?

Infinite to go to Japan in Nov with BTD. I can see scorpion dance being popular.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

> Industry Insiders have confirmed that a girl group will be shooting for popularity in Europe. The girl group is described to have attempted to enter another foreign market with lukewarm results.The girl group was also revealed to have planned a concert in a European country but have not been able to confirm a date. With the explosive interest of K-pop in Europe it is no wonder a girl group has chosen to debut in Europe. SMTOWN Artists recently held a highly successful concert in Paris this summer. *Many European teenagers are turning from their bland music scene over to the exciting performances that Hallyu stars provide*.



They have zero idea what they're talking about. Minus the fact that Europe has some of the most diverse groups around, they have no clue how elitist teens are about music in Europe

I hope it's AS but it's probably 4Minute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They have zero idea what they're talking about. Minus the fact that Europe has some of the most diverse groups around, they have no clue how elitist teens are about music in Europe
> 
> I hope it's AS but it's probably 4Minute.



It probably is 4Minute since they have that Cube concert next year or something.

not sure if want, their Engrish is one of the worst out there. Milkshake still makes me cringe so bad omg.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSvQol_s03E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 11, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSvQol_s03E[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome. I will watch this later and report my reactions!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)

@GG: there will be some kind of korean concert in OC...there will be Kim Tae Woo..r u going? lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 11, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> @GG: there will be some kind of korean concert in OC...there will be Kim Tae Woo..r u going? lol



REALLY?! When?! Which city?! Are you sure?????

WHo is performing?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)

no sign of any teen group though...
I have to confirm the location again ... Oct 16 I think


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 11, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> no sign of any teen group though...
> I have to confirm the location again ... Oct 16 I think



I realy hope it's not on a sunday........ D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)

> Together with Universal Music Group, SNSD  “The Boys” will be released not only in the U.S., as well in Europe, South America, and all over the world.


so we will see it around in US then..woot?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe it's SNSD?  Instead of the album going to America it's Europe? 

/hasn't been able to follow anything lately

/has no idea what she's talking about

i just want that new SNSD MV/song after a 12 hour day 

edit: or wat

that's kind of crazy... if they actually did well and made it into some charts where they were actually played on the radio


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)

i hope we can like see their album at walmart or so...lolol


----------



## Zach (Oct 11, 2011)

Only at a walmart in Korea


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 11, 2011)

posted yet?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2011)

2 things i'm worried about Snsd's comeback

- Hope they aren't debuting in US and just releasing the song in English

- It's composed by Teddy Riley


----------



## Zach (Oct 12, 2011)

Please no English only.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Idols who can't be my friends , where do they even get the ideas for polls??

Winter magic is so bleh , only good thing is the gorgeous girls and it's just like a female version of "hello" in winter .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

here we go HQ ^^


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

TaeNy look great!

Sooyoung looks like a man

Yuri and Hyo have the same mouth , atleast go to a diff ps surgeon


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

Terrible photoshop

Sooyoung keeps going down imo


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Ikr  

Not a good year for my biases


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

and Soo..wae no reveal your shoulder...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 12, 2011)

> squishyblob: Fifty Cafe CEO tweets about IU's Japan debut MV filming | 11/10/11 | 11:57 AM]
> 
> 오늘 한시부터 저희 카페에서 아이유 양이 촬영을 하네요ㅎㅎㅎ 일본데뷔 홍보촬영이라고 하네요^^! 아이유양 흥하시길!!!! 일본소속사 분들이 촬영비도 시원하게 주시고 아주 나이스데이입니다^^
> 
> ...



So, no confirmation about her Korean comeback but rather implications that she will be debuting in Japan soon.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 12, 2011)

That high quality picture... it seems to get worse as you go to the right. Tae, Fany, Seobb, and Sunny look good. Then it goes to looking ok, to just looking blegh.


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

IU's wealth
(From left to right)
1st album profits - 10 mil won
Album production costs - minus 10 mil won
Album sales + appearances on broadcasts - 5 billion won
Album sales + CF guarantee - 10 billion won + alpha

Credit: weheartiu
Source: tvN enews


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

IU jjang!........


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

Moving In Secret Track List
1. 사랑은 MOVE
2. 섹시하게
3. 웃지 좀 마
4. MOVIE STAR
5. AMAZINGER(ZINGER Solo)
6. TOGETHER
7. 바래
8. BASTARD
9. NEVERLAND
10. 사랑은 MOVE(INSTRUMENTAL)

all other 2009 girl groups: GET YO SHIT TOGETHER FOR RELEASING A FULL ALBUM, NO FUCKING REMAKES IN THIS ONE OK.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

lol
5. AMAZINGER(ZINGER Solo)...interesting


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

lol wow..take a bit to load its worth it... xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

SNSD - The Boys
This time album came with tin box+booklet+ 10 postcards + 1 group poster + 1 member poster...

Album : Tin Case + Postcards (10 included) + booklet Album Size: 148(mm)*165(mm)*20(mm) 



*Spoiler*: __ 








​



Credit:kidtaengoo,chichinhu


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

some more goodness of secret:


*Spoiler*: _hyosung_ 












*Spoiler*: _jieun_


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

cause i can only post 10 images per post:


*Spoiler*: _sunhwa_ 












*Spoiler*: _zinger_


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

group shots:

*Spoiler*: _secret_


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2011)

Dayum Sunhwa.

ALSO

SNSD was signed by Interscope.

The same group that has Lady Gaga.

I'm scared, guys.

hold me .____.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Dayum Sunhwa.
> 
> ALSO
> 
> ...



I just dont want them to turn out like PCD , they should just keep cracking Japanese market . C'mon they sold like 600k with their debut album , they could be as big as AKB or even close , idk but USA hell no!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2011)

it's one of those things where we will have to wait and see 

either way, english album isn't out til November


----------



## koguryo (Oct 12, 2011)

A Korean girl that approached me in a coffee shop a couple months ago(Koreans usually don't do that kind of stuff) looks like a cross between Min and Suzy  Problem is she's so busy and she goes to Spain in January.  She has work, English School, Art School, and then she has her part time job as a barista.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

I know but im so frustrated aha , I just don't want the precious girls to get treated like shit lol 

2ne1 will be kinda fine , since they rely more on hip hop/rap and most of them or almost all of them can speak English and they already have a massive international fan base including celebs  

Also are JYJ really loaded?? honestly after they left SM , all the articles seem to be about their income and properties and they're not even promoting for god's sake .

Hopefully HoMin are earning enough , poor fellas


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Since me and Eno are Seungi fans . Wtf is this teaser? maybe it's just for girl fans

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPsd_jqSG5U&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Bangkok city was much better

Raina probably has the best body out of em and she gets a full suit , oh Korea I love you!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

I will lol if Nana's solo does better on the digital charts than Kahi's, Raina's, Jungah's & UEE's solos.

i do like it tho!!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

They are all getting solo's?? Wtf Pledis??

For bias sake , I hope Raina and Jung Ah do well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> They are all getting solo's?? Wtf Pledis??
> 
> For bias sake , I hope Raina and Jung Ah do well





Raina had solos in the first two OC Mini Albums & one more in the Virgin album, all didn't chart well.

Jungah had one in the Virgin album also, it didn't chart well lol.

UEE had a digital single with one of the After School Boys but it didn't chart well either.

Kahi charted the best. Even though her solo debut didn't do as well as expected.

Nana's one is in the Shanghai Romance Single  I actually love it


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Honestly I only listen to all the songs from one album like max once , unless I really like it but if they promote every song like 2ne1 to maximize their digital revenue then I listen to it often 

You like Nana's song the best?? weird lol . Kahi solo was shithouse , everything Pledis does is shit and honestly Dambi is better off with another company , too talented for it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

nah my favorite was Kahi's One Love but it sounds too similar to Can't U See.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Meh all of the AS solo's/sub units have been pretty crap except OC

I think Dambi is awesome , she's gorgeous/not the best singer but better than most and can dance pretty well 

No matter what anyone says she does have good songs under her belt . I never take what any Netizen says seriously tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

I loved Bangkok City but this is just complete crap. As for solo's idk I really loved Sok Sok Sok by Uee. Pledis is kinda crap, AS are pretty damn good girl group and I love Dambi but recently they're all over the place. Starship seems to replacing them. 

Lol SNSD under Interscope, that would mean all out assault on the US. Hope it works out but they've got their work cut out for them. Groups just can't make it in the US, even PCD only ever really had one hit.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

I love Winter Magic. It's so basic, vanilla and inoffensive that it has No 1 written all over it

Also Gyuri looks perfect.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

PCD pretty much wore no clothes and even they couldn't make it big  

If they wana make it , they honestly need a bigger producer/composer than TR , the amount of money SM has , i'm sure they could nail a bigger producer for them


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Biased biased biased
> 
> Gyuri looks perfect



Fixed for accuracy mate

Honestly I think it's pretty crap except they look flawless


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

Sok Sok Sok is pretty awesome, probably the best UEE has ever sounded lol.

Hyosung's Birthday today~

also I dl'd Wheesung's latest mini. It's awesome, shame he's going into army soon.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Whatever happened to AS boys anyway?? feel sorry for em 

You been watching the X-factor Eno??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZpJ_uFSRC8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

The song isn't particularly good (still better than Go Go Summer) but Hust it's perfect Jpop, shit should kill charts. I imagine Kpop fans would be like wtf is this, how can my bias not do better

Oh yeah they look flawless too.

Lol is one of the tracks in Secret's album called "Bastard"



> Whatever happened to AS boys anyway?? feel sorry for em



Apparently they're the boys in that borderline racist OC song.

And yeah watching Xfactor (out of habit tho).


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

I miss Ji Eun's green wig/hair , she should experiment with more hair colours like Hyosung 

^ Stupid thing just tried auto correct me into to spelling it as colors instead colours . is that the European way or something??

Fair enough Eno , as long as they do well



> And yeah watching Xfactor (out of habit tho)



Who you liking so far?? I liked Amelia the best  and I hope Janet doesn't get kicked out too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

colors is the american spelling lol, don't Australians use the same English as Europe/UK?

Jieun said she didn't want to touch colors like the blue/green/purple/blonde anymore cause she damaged her hair so bad after Going Crazy/Madonna (Japanese)

AS Boys are supposed to debut @ the end of the year or next year supposedly.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Colors is standard American English. The rest of the world hopefully spells it colours.



> Fair enough Eno , as long as they do well



It's fine to hate it Hust, this goes to everyone here. Aslong as not a bad word is uttered against Gyuri I'll be sane



Amelia was pretty good (mostly cuz she was the most beautiful woman on planet earth), and was favourite to win so people are kinda surprised. I don't like Misha though, she kinda crapped all over Rolling in the Deep. Atleast the groups are decent, even though they're being mentored by a retard.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

I think you mean Replay Enno 

Shinee's sales are on a downward trend, apparently Lucifer sold 18k in the first day which is less than Juliette's.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol er yeah. Let me change it. But seriously Lucifer is gonna bomb so hard. I feel bad for Shinee, so much hard work and their popularity halved within one single. Seems like 2PM will be the biggest of the Hallyu boybands.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

EMI screwed up. idk how they went from having an original song on Juliette to making 2 remakes for the new single.

Kiss Kiss Kiss is one of their best songs to date too.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Weekley Top 10 Oricon:


> *1 149,818 149,818 A.N.JELL - A.N.JELL WITH TBS Kei Kinyou Dorama 「Ikemen desu ne」 MUSIC COLLECTION
> *2 *66,011 *66,011 ONE OK ROCK - Zankyo Reference
> *3 *31,760 236,740 Tohoshinki - TONE
> *4 *26,049 *26,049 Def Tech - UP
> ...



Probably explains where Kara's Korean Step sales came from.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 12, 2011)

gotta getcha was in Chinese?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol SNSD under Interscope, that would mean all out assault on the US. Hope it works out but they've got their work cut out for them. Groups just can't make it in the US, even PCD only ever really had one hit.



I dunno really.  The US is super unpredictable when it comes to this stuff. 

PCD had 3, Don't Cha, Stickwitu, and Buttons which was huge (fucking hated buttons, every time my radio went off it was LOOSEN UP MY BUTTONS BABYYY)

The thing about PCD is you could probably ask anyone in america and no one would know their names.  Maybe one person would know Nicole Sherjdkl;dfa, but that's about it.

Another recent group I can think of is Danity Kane which had Showstopper and Damaged, both which I really liked XD  but once again, faceless group.

So if SNSD were to release a successful single in the US, they could be successful commercially, but people wouldn't know Girls' Generation, they would know the song. >_>

Unless we jet back 10 years to the era of Spice Girls, Destiny's Child, and TLC... I don't know what to expect haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Honestly being faceless would help SNSD, esp since we all know how people judge mainstream music by image and ethnicity:/

SM would have to spend alot of money to get SNSD noticed and I just don't see them doing it. I really hope they release the album in the UK, because no shipping fee=buying.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah that's something i think would help too

like i said the US is unpredictable but I doubt they're ready for a nine member asian girl group

The problem really is that they just try and push it too fast... if this fails I think YG will be the most successful group in the US not because of their genre, but the idea that they're taking more of an advantage of using social media tools and youtube to connect more to international fans.  

though then again, SM has done the concerts and have been keeping the SMTown facebook and youtube channel, but that's still all so impersonal.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 12, 2011)

eunjung looks like shin hye


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

wow OC - The Day You Went Away is in chinese...nice


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

This one's for you Wouter:


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 12, 2011)

lol IU.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This one's for you Wouter:



cinch the waist + a better wig = totally believable


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

He looks like Siwon's ugly sister there.

Damn why do I like Boyfraans new song so much? I already learnt the routine


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2011)

isnt that Sungmin si~?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR8_Z5-EcOI[/YOUTUBE]
Teuk giving his Wedding invitations to Suzy, G.na, Bora, Narsha, Kara etc. Watch Gyuri take the piss out of him.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh Gyul I love you!! 

Misha annoys me but she's the typical black person that gets through to the lives every year only to be voted off after like 2 rounds


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

> Misha annoys me but she's the typical black person that gets through to the lives every year only to be voted off after like 2 rounds



Everyone I know finds her irritating, she'll be out soon. I really have no idea who's gonna win this year, I have a feeling they want a group to win but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm betting my money on Craig or The Risk 

Janet is good but people find her way of singing pretty annoying , like a mini Ellie Goulding


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

I like Janet but we had a Janet already in the name of Diana Vickers and that didn't end well, but she seems quite popular so probably a finalist.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Came across this one Tumblr, Imagine one of us will really like this:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

^ is that minhyuk? ahodsoa


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Well we all knew they were friends since back in the Wild Bunny days but idk, I still think Taec is batting for other side while Jess really is in love with her pillow.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2011)

I dunno.  It's broad daylight in those pictures and neither is shifty eyed like all the other scandal photos. xD

Either way I don't mind.  As much as we tend to go on about 2pm/Taecyoon I doubt he's a bad guy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha, for a while after Idol Army I liked 9pm, but then it continued... 

Either way, the Jaysica was awesome in that.


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2011)

Episode 64 of Running Man has been subbed and uploaded by Kshownow if you haven't found out already.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2011)

I laughed how Taec doesnt have a car..and they have to use Jess's BMW lolol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2011)

Naked said:


> Episode 64 of Running Man has been subbed and uploaded by Kshownow if you haven't found out already.



Thanks! I've totally forgotten about it! friggin' college.

Judging from the preview, this episode should be funnier.

Holy shit. I didn't know Jessica has a car, let alone a a BMW?! wow! Who else drives a car in SNSD?!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2011)

butt dance will never be the same


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2011)

SNSD OH! MV:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2011)

THIS IS EPIC


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha that's pretty awesome!

I quit my job , gona miss android  . Even though I could sit next to a brick wall and it'd be the same thing .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2011)

oh interesting lolol 



> Taeyeon is confirmed to appear in High School Musical [Korea version] ! She will be acting as Gabriella Montez while Taeyang from Big Bang will act as Troy Bolton ! Jessica of SNSD and Onew from SHINee will act as the brother-sister Ryan and Sharpay.
> 
> Cast :
> Taeyeon[SNSD] > Gabriella
> ...


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 13, 2011)

Good thing to know that I'm not the only Korean person here.
Haven't anyone heard of SHINee?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2011)

SHINee? they just release the Lucifer JP ver..thats for now..

---
lolol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2011)

Update on Girls' Generation album release:



			
				SM Town said:
			
		

> Worldwide Girls’ Generation, Music Video Teaser of ‘The Boys’ will be Released on the 15th at 00:00 a.m.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2011)

Eng and Kor...woot lolol


----------



## Chloe (Oct 13, 2011)

It feels weird to admit but I am more excited about Secret right now rather than SNSD


----------



## Chloe (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Wtf

I'm more looking forward to the album since the title tracks SM choose are always down the line for me. And I fear we're gonna get another box MV with neon lights or something>_>



> I quit my job , gona miss android  . Even though I could sit next to a brick wall and it'd be the same thing



Why? I'm thinking of doing the same, I had my ass grabbed today by some random assistant


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf
> 
> I'm more looking forward to the album since the title tracks SM choose are always down the line for me. And I fear we're gonna get another box MV with neon lights or something>_>
> 
> ...



Eh I failed couple of my exams and I was supposed to finish this sem , hard to manage between work and studies .

By the time I get home , no time for anything else

Infinite won again  , I feel sorry for BEG though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel really bad for BEG ;o;

but so glad for Infinite~ >_<

idek what i should feel, I hope BEG can win Music Bank


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2011)

Secrets song is called "Love is move" ?


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh interesting lolol



Now high school musical is worth watching


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Secrets song is called "Love is move" ?



yeah. The title's a bit weird cause it's 사랑은 MOVE, which is LOVE MOVE. but that doesn't make sense in English LOL.

I'm anticipating BASTARD & Amazinger most


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2011)

ohhh Sica Strong Heart ep will air soon...the pic
lol wat kind of story she will be sharing this time haha


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy shit that guy dancing to Bubble pop

Why is BEG not winning? Last I checked Sixth Sense was way ahead of everyone in terms of digital sales:/


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

You're my lady, you're my lady, you're my lady, with you.

Makes no sense but is stuck inside my head.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Holy shit that guy dancing to Bubble pop
> 
> Why is BEG not winning? Last I checked Sixth Sense was way ahead of everyone in terms of digital sales:/



the Superstar K releases have been diluting the online charts =/

album sales & fan votes i guess.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 13, 2011)

watched this weeks music countdown everything was perfect.
Suju are leaving, infin won, fti was , I'm liking yesterday more, didn't get cho pd's song, i'm just going to say c-real never was in it so that's complete.

EDIT:

MYNAME debuting on the 27th.~

OH yes, my wallet is ready for your debut, i've been saving just for you


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Superstar K is really killing right now, all I saw on Melon was them.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 13, 2011)

^ it's over Gaon too.

Remember the drama i posted a couple weeks ago, Vampire Prosecutor?
Well it aired last week i think and I watched the first episode since I had a little break from school work, (still have so much more to do ) it's pretty good! I recommend it if you like action or a guess law/Supernatural/vampires  he beat the guy in his underwear .
The intern's character is adorable :33

omg the music near the end of the first ep.
I though korea always blocked that content.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

T-ara are gonna release yayaya in Japan, I really don't want to know what it's gonna sound likeXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2011)

@ French footage used in RM


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha makes a good team with SNSD. He's awkward but in a funny way rather than just plain awkward.

Where did the Gwansoo's come from? And with kids too


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2011)

OH LAWD that was the most awkwardly hilarious moment ever

especially Gary telling them that they're moving 

and omg Jessica, she's totally weird these episodes XD

edit: also, Seohyun finding a way to tell them to fuck off politely.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

> and omg Jessica, she's totally weird these episodes XD



Sugar? Oh no Ketchup. Divorce. Seem's like she's comfortable around Gary  so she's playing around, we don't see this much. I'm loving it.

Just realised Seobb's gonna cook, I predict one of them will die from an overdose of salt.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha I was thinking the same.  If you pay attention Yuri is taking all the work from her and making her do something else.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

RM: "Why are you drinking milk?"

Jess: So Yummy:33

RM: We have 30 minutes

Jess: 30 minutes (I swear it seemed like sarcasm)

Why can't we have this Jess all the time.

The Radish where is it? Jess: My leg. So random.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2011)

FFS I know right?  She's the troll of SNSD.

Sleeps in, doesn't run for anyone, and walks out in broad daylight with boy group members, and then somehow convinces half of the kpop world that she's a lesbian.

edit: oh my god the fucking editors are so awesome

the only thing that would have made that kwangvatar/Yuri montage better was if Kwangsoo suddenly screamed at the end 

It was like 10 seconds but I was like OH MY GOD KWANG SOO GO FUCKING GET HER

Edit: Yuri  

She is fucking beast

Wake Up

I'm on TV?

Show those bitches that I stretch and haven't forgotten that I am a variety pro, bam.

and random, they come out in reverse age order.  cept I suspect Sica after Taeyeon.

edit4billion:

SICA YOU FUCKING TROLL 

lol

*THIS!
IS!*
sparta.


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone have a good place to download kpop albums?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2011)

Omg they can see straight through Seohyun 

Taeyeon noticed right away. haha


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Anyone have a good place to download kpop albums?


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

RM giving out the Mission, dramatic Mission Impossible music, dramatic use of words like breaking tags and beating others, special effects etc.

Everyone: Omg what? Who's the tagger/what we gonna do?

Jess: I didn't read it all...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RM Spoiler_ 





Bow down before the queen, Seohyun won bitches.


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought the Jaesuk doppelganger was pretty hilarious.

Jessica's variety skills have drastically improved since last time she was on (ep. 4&5).

Also, Seohyun needs to work on her acting skills. She was kinda awkward.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2011)

You must be new to SNSD.  Seohyun is pretty much the most awkward idol there is. 

There are others who are, but I think most of them just have odd personalities.  She's pretty much the most awkward female idol, most of the others I can think of are boys, but I have my theories.


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> You must be new to SNSD.  Seohyun is pretty much the most awkward idol there is.
> 
> There are others who are, but I think most of them just have odd personalities.  She's pretty much the most awkward female idol, most of the others I can think of are boys, but I have my theories.



I know she's 4D. What I meant was she was pretty bad at lying, but that's probably to be expected since she's who she is. Jaesuk, on the other hand, has refined his craft over years of work.

Also, which episode is Joongki coming back in?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2011)

^ next two episodes should feature Joongki.

I think the other members were surprised at how competitive Seobb was  She was so aggressive compared to Jaesuk.



lol idg the poll that much but Sooyoung is wearing the worst dress, I'm not surprised she came in last.



> “Infinite’s voice color is very charming. If a song request comes in, I have full intentions on writing it with all of my heart. (Laughter)” When asked which idol group Miryo wanted to rap feature for, she picked Infinite as well.





> “Spring Day (How Great Is Your Love)”, which is member *Sooyoung’s first self-composed song*.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2011)

Is Sooyoung even wearing a wedding dress? lol ir's so ugly

Fany at 6th? SMH!


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

Hyoyeon is last to me, but I'm bias. She's my least fav.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

It's cute though.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2011)

And she lived in Kuwait when she was young lol


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 13, 2011)

i actually preordered the kor version a while ago because it was cheaper 
$23 > $60
i got my pink cover like I wanted 

but it apparantly being released in the us too, or so i've heard


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2011)

Se7en said:


> i actually preordered the kor version a while ago because it was cheaper
> $23 > $60
> i got my pink cover like I wanted
> 
> but it apparantly being released in the us too, or so i've heard



I wish I had as much money to buy kpop albums D:


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

I only get free music. I don't even own a CD player.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2011)

Zooba said:


> I only get free music. I don't even own a CD player.



You don't have money to buy albums??! how old are ya?


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

I could if I wanted to I just don't want to. I just like using my ipod.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DU8h_aM5qM&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
Cho PD pek It's always good to hear more from him.


----------



## Zach (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmPMZlsDlVY&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

Can't get this out of my head.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2011)

This is super adorable Leo.  Bom and CL are so cute in here pek just look at that pat pat


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

Bom pats everyone , they're all like her babies 



I need to catch up with 2ne1 tv


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> You don't have money to buy albums??! how old are ya?



I doubt it has to do with having money. Just hard to want to pay money for music when you never have to.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

Jea, who personally composes songs, picked the ‘trend-dols’, Infinite, as the juniors that she wants to give a composed song to. “Infinite’s voice color is very charming. If a song request comes in, I have full intentions on writing it with all of my heart. (Laughter)” When asked which idol group Miryo wanted to rap feature for, she picked Infinite as well.

trans. cr; hyejin @ infinite updates | source cr; the star take out with full credits


----------



## Chloe (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought Miryo would pick Inpiniteu for rapping.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

^ They're the hottest rookies so why not

I personally think , Miryo's rapping would go well with Block B


----------



## Chloe (Oct 14, 2011)

tbh I thought she'd say Block B.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Jea, who personally composes songs, picked the ?trend-dols?, Infinite, as the juniors that she wants to give a composed song to. ?Infinite?s voice color is very charming. If a song request comes in, I have full intentions on writing it with all of my heart. (Laughter)? When asked which idol group Miryo wanted to rap feature for, she picked Infinite as well.
> 
> trans. cr; hyejin @ infinite updates | source cr; the star take out with full credits



;o; nobody notices ma quote posts.

But I am excite, it'll be an epic fandom clash~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 14, 2011)

And I think I'm the active male here. ._.'
Happy Birthday to Me.
And..
Does someone like G-DRAGON? Maybe SHINee, Beast, Big Bang?
Also Wonder Girls started the popularity of KPOP in other countries, just what I think..


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

> On MBC's "Beautiful Concert" which will be broadcast on the 16th, Sung Sikyung revealed an episode during his recording of their duet, "It's You".
> 
> During a broadcast of their duet in September last year, an MC posed the question to IU, "Do you have any past relationship experience to help you get into the mood for your duet song, 'It's You'?"
> *
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

Zero 00 said:


> And I think I'm the active male here. ._.'
> Happy Birthday to Me.
> And..
> Does someone like G-DRAGON? Maybe SHINee, Beast, Big Bang?
> Also Wonder Girls started the popularity of KPOP in other countries, just what I think..



nope Enno, Hust & Noda are guys too lol.

most of the people here do like the bands you listed.

nah it's not all WG alone but they were definitely one of the people which helped push the popularity overseas along with BB, SNSD, Suju & TVXQ.


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I heard SNSD last year ago. I heard they were awesome, just saw 1 video. Though I can get used to listen to them.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

I hear a bit of Britney Spears' Circus in the last few seconds of the preview

english ver teaser:


----------



## Chloe (Oct 14, 2011)

The choreo looks good atleast.

I'm not looking forward to then english part :\


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

SM Ent is going on a blocking spree


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> nope Enno, Hust & Noda are guys too lol.



I'm equipped with testicles as well


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 14, 2011)

am I Guaranteed to see jyp artists if i go there then?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> I'm equipped with testicles as well



you only care about IU tho 

sorry for excluding~ I CAN"T REMB EVERYONE'S GENDERS WELL LOL


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2011)

fuuuu missed the teaser already.

edit: heard the audio

teddy wtf i thought I was trolled by being played something by AS

then i heard girls' generation


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> fuuuu missed the teaser already.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jqu_-LXxS4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2011)

it's so freaking short

either way all i can think right now is of Beyonce's Run the World


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> it's so freaking short
> 
> either way all i can think right now is of Beyonce's Run the World



my friend says it sounds like a tamer version of Gwen's Hollaback Girl


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> And she lived in Kuwait when she was young lol



Lol.

The SNSD teaser sounds like a mix of BEP Rock Your Body and Holla back girl.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

the official teaser


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

It sounds alittle Japanese for some reason.


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2011)

Sooyoung baby, you got real ugly


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

eng teaser


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCmr6mUgF84&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
The chubby fellas name is Kin hyunchul and right now he's being accused of raping a woman in a parking lot.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ;o; nobody notices ma quote posts.
> 
> But I am excite, it'll be an epic fandom clash~


Woops I normally try to read every post but lately I haven't got the time to , my bad


Zero 00 said:


> And I think I'm the active male here. ._.'
> Happy Birthday to Me.
> And..
> Does someone like G-DRAGON? Maybe SHINee, Beast, Big Bang?
> Also Wonder Girls started the popularity of KPOP in other countries, just what I think..



I swear this is not my dupe lol 

I'm neutral about Shinee but yes about G-d , Beast , Bigbang 

Happy birthday

Eno : His story is the worst i've read , halfway through rape/sex he pulled out a contract?? lol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> eng teaser


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> the official teaser


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

The English version just sounds like a Soshi version of Dr.Feel good to me, not that i'm complaining but they could do better 

Honestly it's annoying how people say TR produced a song for MJ , I could've wrote a nursery rhyme for MJ during his prime and even that would have been a hit . All the other acts he composed/produced have been shit tbh .

I'm really nervous about how America will view them . I love 2ne1 and all celebs seems to have a good view on em but Soshi , no one talks about them so hm ..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

> Eno : His story is the worst i've read , halfway through rape/sex he pulled out a contract?? lol



Exactly. What a twat.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

> I'm really nervous about how America will view them . I love 2ne1 and all celebs seems to have a good view on em but Soshi , no one talks about them so hm ..



Same here, I not expecting them to create a significant amount of buzz.  :/


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Exactly. What a twat.


It's so messed up tbh . His story is bullshit at the same time she was stupid .

Honestly she went home with him , what was she expecting?? A nice meal and a cottage to sleep in?? 


Eternal Goob said:


> Same here, I not expecting them to create a significant amount of buzz.  :/



As I said , SM has more than enough money to hire an excellent producer/composer for them if they're serious about making it big in America .

Timbaland showed some interest in WG , honestly I think he's great . If SM could nail him for few million bucks , he could get them somewhere .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

> Honestly she went home with him , what was she expecting?? A nice meal and a cottage to sleep in??



If a guy pulls up in an empty parking lot, time to get the hell out of there.

If they signed on with Timbaland they'd pretty much make it. If they really want to break the states then right now it would be best to maybe feature in a couple of songs. Either Taeng or Tippany should get a leg in and get in an MV. If the waste Cheryl Cole can get on Will.I.Am do it then anyone can.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know how true it is but apparently some Journo has been knocking Nicole claiming she's overly sexual and damaging the Hallyu wave. If it is true then all I want to say is kiss it:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If a guy pulls up in an empty parking lot, time to get the hell out of there.
> 
> If they signed on with Timbaland they'd pretty much make it. If they really want to break the states then right now it would be best to maybe feature in a couple of songs. Either Taeng or Tippany should get a leg in and get in an MV. If the waste Cheryl Cole can get on Will.I.Am do it then anyone can.


Exactly!

Dre/Jay Z are just too much for them but Timbaland takes risks and it normally pays off well so i'd be happy with him . Lol Cheryl is just bloody gorgeous though , Will.I.Am works with anyone , like he just cares about the money and  BEP are has been's anyway .

I'd rather them not feature in any songs , wearing skimpy outfits and shaking their booty . Korea will just blow up tbh .



Ennoea said:


> I don't know how true it is but apparently some Journo has been knocking Nicole claiming she's overly sexual and damaging the Hallyu wave. If it is true then all I want to say is kiss it:


 Whoever it is , must be mad homo


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


> The English version just sounds like a Soshi version of Dr.Feel good to me, not that i'm complaining but they could do better
> 
> Honestly it's annoying how people say TR produced a song for MJ , I could've wrote a nursery rhyme for MJ during his prime and even that would have been a hit . All the other acts he composed/produced have been shit tbh .
> 
> I'm really nervous about how America will view them . I love 2ne1 and all celebs seems to have a good view on em but Soshi , no one talks about them so hm ..



don't worry.



			
				some person said:
			
		

> SM is being really cautious this time around, and they're using "The Boys" as a way to see if people are actually interested in SNSD. There's no way that SM will blindly debut another act into the US market like what they did with BoA. Some people are just overreacting, SNSD does not have plans for an official US debut, they are just distributing their CD internationally. It's kinda like a debut, but not really. K-Pop acts have had international albums before and they never promoted outside of S. Korea (Taeyang with "Solar" for example).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

^^that's what I figure but Sm is being really sketchy. The details are all over the place.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 14, 2011)

Zero 00 said:


> And I think I'm the active male here. ._.'
> Happy Birthday to Me.
> And..
> Does someone like G-DRAGON? Maybe SHINee, Beast, Big Bang?
> Also Wonder Girls started the popularity of KPOP in other countries, just what I think..


lol, I'm also a guy.

Your birthday? Why, happy birthday there!

I like SHINee but I don't know what they've been up to since departed to Japan. Same with b2st.


Rain's Angel said:


> nope Enno, Hust & Noda are guys too lol.
> 
> most of the people here do like the bands you listed.
> 
> nah it's not all WG alone but they were definitely one of the people which helped push the popularity overseas along with BB, SNSD, Suju & TVXQ.


I'm a guy as well.


Rain's Angel said:


> my friend says it sounds like a tamer version of Gwen's Hollaback Girl



I've had a feeling it was a similar sounding to that song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

what that person said seems to be really true. SM lost a lot of their profit when BoA returned to Japan after 1-2 years in the US and her sales had dropped so drastically. I guess they don't really wanna risk losing all of Soshi's profits.

I have mixed feelings about the Soshi comeback tbh ;o;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

Ichi isn't this your room?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lets look at this econudeomically, as in the way I can best perceive this

What we know: SM has held concerts in Nihon, China, Pari, and soon New York (those bastards!) Rumored: Peru
Thus, SM is aware of it's international fans.

Howeverrrr
You never hear about worldwide sales.  

For people who actually buy the albums, they pay mad shipping fees.  

I'm assuming taking a major label will eliminate these costs, making it more available in price to us.  I mean, I'll buy it if I don't have to pay 40 bucks for a 10 dollar album. 

The problem would be that I doubt a distributor would be interested in taking on a Korean album.  So that's where Monsieur Riley comes in. Have him on the title track = BAM interest in this group.

Either way, taking in foreign sales will only do good for SM if they break even and go above.  I know that 1000 won = about .85 USD and the Euro is currently WAY higher than that.

Who knows.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)

my faith is restored, it sounds good!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

^ What you're saying is awesome since it'll reduce the cost for int'l fans but I don't think they signed with Universal for album distribution only.

If they want to have a trial run then fair enough but I don't think album sales are an accurate representation of what they could expect from debuting . 

Look at 2ne1 for example , their Japanese concerts got sold out etc with over 100,000 people but they only sold 40k albums or so .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> my faith is restored, it sounds good!



lol, very good, indeed.

As expected!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

The longer version sounds much much better indeed but it's Snsd , their title track slays all no matter how shit is anyway 

GG : The more I look at your sig , it makes me think Taengo actually has a crush on Tippany . She looks legit jealous to me .


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good track, though sounds like something I've heard in middle school.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 14, 2011)

‎"The Boys" sounds daebak already... looping 30sec lolol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2011)

Cara : I know! it's frustrating lol i've been trying to figure it out for a while


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

> Good track, though sounds like something I've heard in middle school.



It sounds really familiar but I think it's just the buzz words like "I get on the scene and errbody is watching me" etc. I think it also sounds alittle like Womanizer.

Their english is okay I guess.

Lol someone just said it's a modern This is how we do it.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> eng teaser


----------



## Spica (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but this was disappointing.  Everyone are like daebakdaebak but this is like a mix of Womanizer and Kelis' Milkshake and sounds really cheap. I'm just embarrassed over their "swag" and expected a different concept.FThe first two teasers hinted on something powerful, like Sixth Sense, not another generic clubbing song.F


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 14, 2011)

@ se7en  yea i dont know, i think its just a typo

i agree, it wasnt as great as i thought it would be. hopefully the rest of the album will sound better


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 14, 2011)

MOVE DEM HIPS


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 14, 2011)

lol allkpop supposedly debuting a girlgroup. will it be called 6theory?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

SNSD title tracks have been meh since Genie anyway. It sounds okay though, not sure I'm gonna like the Eng ver though.


----------



## Spica (Oct 14, 2011)

I would have love me some SNSDF-FDr. Feelgood instead of this bringing all the boys to the yard crap.

I hope The Boys will be forgotten like BEG's Hotshot because something better comes along.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

AKP's new girl group is gonna be badass. They're gonna be the biggest asian girl group in Canada.


----------



## Spica (Oct 14, 2011)

ˆ if biggest is a synonym for "only" then yeah.


----------



## Naked (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DU8h_aM5qM[/YOUTUBE]
Did no one else like this?


----------



## Zach (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> the official teaser


----------



## Chloe (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone have pics of Tiffany with braids like the ones she had in Mr Taxi?


----------



## Migooki (Oct 14, 2011)

Intentional or not, this is so cute.


----------



## Spica (Oct 14, 2011)

Where is that from?


----------



## Chloe (Oct 14, 2011)

Jay, don't make Taeyang use slang


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 14, 2011)

Naked said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DU8h_aM5qM[/YOUTUBE]
> Did no one else like this?



I found it okay, just a bit weird sounding when i first heard it, maybe i'll listen to it a couple more times


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 14, 2011)

oh yeah,

if you can buy it secret's album is autographed


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 14, 2011)

Se7en said:


> EDIT:
> LOL Sharingon



omg what the actual fuck?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know, Seyong is weird.
it's not an edit either, he's actually wearing them 


Min misses dave chappelle, aww.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2011)

Spica said:


> Where is that from?



Hmm, I remember the show. T-ara Dream Girls. From what I saw, they learn how to be flight attendants. It was a lot more rough than I expected!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2011)

Se7en, nice Kevin gif you got there


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought  was pretty genius. The Boys promo pics as romance novel covers.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2011)

oh gawd...finally!
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Vewt8Wkl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm, maybe it's just what I have seen, but you guys/girls know how kpop idols are always doing the opening pitch at baseball games? Is it me, or do they always do it for the Doosan Bears?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 15, 2011)

They're one of 3 teams in Seoul, and one of the original Korean teams.




> Korean-American Pittsburgh Steeler Hines Ward threw out the first pitch at a Doosan Bears game on a visit to Korea in 2006.


WOOT!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2011)

she has had better photoshoots, that picture isn't flattering at all, it aged her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 15, 2011)

^
I have no idea why i am laughing so much over this. Zico made my morning. the translation was even funnier.



Katzuki said:


> Se7en, nice Kevin gif you got there



It is weird to find him so attractive?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2011)

wow.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YyePNS7fbng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

Them lyrics.

Random but I forgot to spzz about some shit:

1: BYG's I remember is pretty damn good, infact one of the best songs of the year. The MV makes zero sense though, wtf was that

2: Seohyun looked so fricking flawless in Bad girl, esp the ending shot of her. 

That is all.

Also broadcast stations are apparently telling acts if they don't attend year end shows/award they won't be allowed to promote their music on their shows anymore.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2011)

Since your spazz is underdone

@#2

I KNOW RIGHT?

SHE LIKE 

SO FUCKING FLAWLESSLY

TURNED FUCKING BADASS


----------



## Alien (Oct 15, 2011)

IU comeback in November


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 15, 2011)

Se7en said:


> It is weird to find him so attractive?



Not at all. to each his own  He's also Hilarious.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Them lyrics.
> 
> Random but I forgot to spzz about some shit:
> 
> ...



idk it made some sense to me once I read the lyrics.

oh wow. I think they're only forcing it onto the established groups? if not Block B are fucked, they have some fanmeet/concert on in Singapore on the last few days of December and it's two days so they will miss out on the gayos.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

> oh wow. I think they're only forcing it onto the established groups? if not Block B are fucked, they have some fanmeet/concert on in Singapore on the last few days of December and it's two days so they will miss out on the gayos.



Poor Block B. All I know is that CNB were warned over them saying they might not attend MBC's year end shows because Yong might be busy. Basically told no album promo.



> idk it made some sense to me once I read the lyrics.



They kind of make sense but they're really amateurish.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow did Raina really complain that Uee get's all the camera time? Really? Lol I think the others would have different opinions.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> IU comeback in November



Wonderful news.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wow did Raina really complain that Uee get's all the camera time? Really? Lol I think the others would have different opinions.



Lol but it is pretty slack how they show Uee when Raina is singing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2011)

idk why Raina is complaining. She gets more camera time than half of the members anyway.

Plus UEE tends to be absent from performances all the time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2011)

brown eyed goddesses victory


----------



## JJ (Oct 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Block B. All I know is that CNB were warned over them saying they might not attend MBC's year end shows because Yong might be busy. Basically told no album promo.
> 
> 
> 
> They kind of make sense but they're really amateurish.



It just seems like a crock. CNBlue has their song out in Japan and will be in the midst of touring. 



Rain's Angel said:


> brown eyed goddesses victory


----------



## koguryo (Oct 16, 2011)

So I heard a rumor that one of the girls in my line in my dance club was/is training to become an idol

Edit: Everyone in our line is going to learn the "Bubble Pop" dance, including guys and girls


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2011)

Someone mentioned that it sounds like a Gwen Stefani song and it does sound a lot like "Holla back girl"

I'm just looking forward to the other songs in the album , so far the title track doesn't sound like my cup of tea


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the english rap, it's kind of cute. It still reminds me alot of Rock Your Body's starting.


----------



## Zach (Oct 16, 2011)

It does sound like Gwen Stefani


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgjkth6BRRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

Offtopic but I used to love this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGwZ7MNtBFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I like the english rap, it's kind of cute. It still reminds me alot of Rock Your Body's starting.



i do like it in the aspect that it seems like it's going to be fun.  

i'm just wondering who it is, because it's not all of them.  It sounds like Sooyoung + someone


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2011)

Isn't it Yoona??


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd say Yuri, isn't she the only one who can rap in the group?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 16, 2011)

woot..new G7? xD


----------



## Chloe (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Oct 16, 2011)

isn't Yuri the one who got turned black in the Kpop 8Bit video for the reason that she could rap and do the moves?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 16, 2011)

FLIPPING ALL THE TABLES.









on other news came back from comic-con in new york. Feet Hurt
no kpop booth, but i did get some signatures from square enix members and some from japanese VAs :33


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 16, 2011)

/sorry for double posting but


The sharingon is for the Album Jacket photo shoot

MYNAME is certainly creative~!


----------



## Spica (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOxMtfTF1dM&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fig&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I agree with the top YT-comment. This does not sound good. <_<FAnd what the hell is up with all these teasers? I'm so sick and tired of The Boys already. IFrepeat, getting our hopes up for something amazing with the first two teasers only to release this Gwen Stefani-ripoff.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

Either SM is trolling with all these teasers or Koreans actually are excited about The Boys.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2011)

Spica said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOxMtfTF1dM&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fig&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I agree with the top YT-comment. This does not sound good. <_<FAnd what the hell is up with all these teasers? I'm so sick and tired of The Boys already. IFrepeat, getting our hopes up for something amazing with the first two teasers only to release this Gwen Stefani-ripoff.



lol this is just a combination of the existing MV preview that was released like 12 hours ago + the amazon preview.

it's quite normal for an artist to release a bunch of teasers before the MV/song is out anyway, it's not just SNSD who does it.

tho i have to agree SM is overdoing it with the amount of teasers.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2011)

I dunno but it's suspenseful genius

Release teaser, wait a week, add 2 seconds to teaser, release.

either way i'm okay with the song.  for some reason i feel like i'll like the whole song

but as i say this i feel that will backfire on me

edit: oh yeah it is probably yuri.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

So Sunny is confirmed for IY and Amber??? hmm

Need Hyomin!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

Apparently this is IY2's cast:
Sunny, Hyoyeon, Amber, Woori, Bora, Suzy & Yewon (Jewelry)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

Jiyoung on IY2!!! woot...full of cuteness

so its G8 now? lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

K this is so confusing lol, I'd take Jiyoung over Yewon tbh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

so Suzy is the maknae of the new G7? ( G8)?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Apparently this is IY2's cast:
> Sunny, Hyoyeon, Amber, Woori, Bora, Suzy & Yewon (Jewelry)



Looks quite boring , too many serious people

Sunny will have to carry the whole show through

Amber will also have her moments , should be quite lulzy to see her do farmwork


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

so how about the MCs? still Shinyoung and Tae Woo?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunny, Hyo and Amber? will definitely watch for them.  

Suzy is cute, wouldn't mind learning about the others as well.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 17, 2011)

Woori is retarded like the rest of Rainbow .
Sunny is always good and Amber is just hilarious.

Secret - 사랑은 Move

I don't like Zinger's rap so hopefully her solo song will show she has awesome rap skillz like Miryo


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Not as catchy as Shy boy but still not bad , should be better with the MV


----------



## koguryo (Oct 17, 2011)

Gigwang and Doojoon were on my campus today They were filming or doing a photoshoot for something, I didn't take any pictures even though I wanted to


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2011)

FFFF Were they super nice?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 17, 2011)

I was only there to watch for like 30 seconds then I left cuz I didn't wanna start fanboying, had to control my urges.  I don't think anyone got to talk with them  But someone in my dance club did take a picture of Doojoon smiling on a bench


----------



## Kiss (Oct 17, 2011)

SNSD's new song sounds like "Hollaback Girl" and "Run the World".


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

Secret's album is awesome.

I love it.

except for track 2, Sexy, that's like the worst track.

and I love the title track, it's those type of musical style track where you needa see it performed.

edit:

oh & they have one of the best harmonizing as a group, they sound great on all the r&b tracks


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Woori is on IY2? I hope she doesn't just random do ballet all day long.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Woori is on IY2? I hope she doesn't just random do ballet all day long.



she's pretty funny on variety from what I've seen on her bouquet.

I'm looking at her being chosen as a blessing because I'm like 'thank god the girl from Rainbow chosen is not Jaekyung, she is boring & everyone is sick of her'.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Does Sunny and Hyo being on IY2 mean they intend to stay in korea for a while now? I hope so.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

I think there are plans to be in Korea for a while because YulTi are back to permanent MCs for Music Core.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent

Korea Soshi is best Soshi

Though I like that they were successful in Japan, I think everyone agrees that the best part about the group is that they are usually awesome in variety. :3


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah i'm excited to see the funny Soshi back in variety 

Need some shows to watch other than Running Man 

Replay button , you shall die tonight!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOAlsBC-bPI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Didn't really like Move, maybe with more listens that might change.

Soshi weren't really active on Japanese shows unfortunately, prefer them in Korea.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

the girls look stunning.

can't wait for the comeback stages, hopefully they get to do two songs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

IY2 Confirmed Cast: 

Nate also confirmed Dal Shabet's Subin.

rest are still rumored


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Boom and Jiyoung are interesting yet good choices , so that means Kara will be in Korea for a while too 

Gimme my SoKa!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Secret always look gorgeous, Jiein is damn gorgeous.

There are rumours that Kara might release an album soon in Japan so idk, but if they do I hope it's not till atleast early next year. 

I'm greedy, I want a Soka, Tara and 2ne1 threeway on IY. But alas we won't get it

Who on earth is Subin? They should have got Eunji, Chorong or Naeun from A Pink.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Secret always look gorgeous, Jiein is damn gorgeous.
> 
> There are rumours that Kara might release an album soon in Japan so idk, but if they do I hope it's not till atleast early next year.
> 
> ...



Subin is that beastly girl from Dal Shalbet . Is this some giant baby special? Suzy , Jiyoung , Subin , Bora ..lol Sunny will look like a baby infront of them .

Agree! I wanted one of the A-pink members or Joy/T-ae


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Boom and Jiyoung are interesting yet good choices , so that means Kara will be in Korea for a while too
> 
> Gimme my SoKa!



lol I think they're doing individual activities now, Step promos were so effing short.

I heard rumors of a Japanese album in November or something and Nicole having a solo debut in December?



Ennoea said:


> Secret always look gorgeous, Jiein is damn gorgeous.
> 
> There are rumours that Kara might release an album soon in Japan so idk, but if they do I hope it's not till atleast early next year.
> 
> ...



Subin is the really tall girl & maknae in dalshabet, apparently she is the tallest female idol

this should be her lol:


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOaAefEV0II&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

> Nicole having a solo debut in December?



Do want so much.

RA what are the best tracks on Secret's album?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

holy Secret MV...sexy! xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2011)

Woah

Only time I think I've ever found this super noticable

Jesus Christ Hyosung, dem healthy legs


----------



## Naked (Oct 17, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> so how about the MCs? still Shinyoung and Tae Woo?



I hope so. The Sunny/Shinyoung combo was my favorite and Tae Woo is Tae Woo.

Never mind, it's Boom and Hyun Woo. I'm slightly disappointed tbh.


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

woot?its Boom si?!!! lucky guy again ...we will see him hits on Sunny...in place of Tae Woo hits on Yuri


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 17, 2011)

Alien said:


>



DAMN!

What's her name and group?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

who else beside that? G.NA  si!~


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes she has a nice rack, abit late on that front Alien.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqxdJsIKgZY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
What the hell is this?


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

oh lol Jp ver already?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 17, 2011)

Secret - 사랑은 Move

I need an explanation on why Hoot is on there. 
 Are Sones buying Hoot again?

I'm actually a bit confused since i've never used the gaon website


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

If you notice Mastermind and Lights go on again by Beast is there too. Fans do it from time to time, they just buy a ton of albums to push it up in rankings.


----------



## Spica (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't stop playing Shanghai Romance. Heechul, you brainsticking genius. ;___;


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 17, 2011)

all my bias groups have such lovely photoshoots
Flipping the Tables!



Ennoea said:


> If you notice Mastermind and Lights go on again by Beast is there too. Fans do it from time to time, they just buy a ton of albums to push it up in rankings.



I thought it was something that fanclubs did before someone releases an album 

*MEME TIME FOR ORANGE:
Secret - 사랑은 Move
Do it! i'll make one later*


----------



## Zach (Oct 17, 2011)

Secret has the best legs out of any group


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Fit's it waaaay to well.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2011)

Hahaha G-Dragon is quite the cutie  Junhyung looks awkward


----------



## Zach (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Fit's it waaaay to well.



Oh god


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 17, 2011)

GD's is great but I prefer Siwons, I was loling all over the place for his.

does that mean you're joining in on adding your Bias to the Meme?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2011)

Siwon's? I haven't seen it. do you have a link? :3

Edit: oh wait I found them


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Zach (Oct 17, 2011)

More creepy

Ennoea who is that in your sig?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Flawless Indian looking perfection that is Kara's Gyuri.


----------



## Zach (Oct 17, 2011)

lol didn't realize it was Gyuri but then again don't know the members well. She is flawless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2011)

WTF is that Dongwoo?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 17, 2011)

Do I have to repost things as soon as we go to a new page? 


I really DNW right now


I'm surprised none of you have commented about this yet.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2011)

I still don't like SHINee's Japanese versions.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Do want so much.
> 
> RA what are the best tracks on Secret's album?



Oh damn I love a lot of them.

I love Movie Star, Together, Amazinger & BASTARD most.

Neverland, Hope & Don't Laugh are all more R&B so if you like that style those are good.

Sexily is easily the worst track on the album just skip that.

oh and Zinger has writing credits on 4 songs (the ones I loved most except BASTARD + Don't Laugh)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

more derpcaramel:


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2011)

picture of the day pek


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG!

Youtube's Today's Spotlight is Kpop!

Go look!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Finally got it to work on my phone , gona drain my batt like crazy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9aBYeEtW18[/YOUTUBE]





> It was also announced that Lee Soo Geun will be replacing the previously-announced Ji Hyun Woo as MC.



Fuck yes! Soogeun is the funniest mofo in Korean entertainment industry


----------



## Zach (Oct 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Finally got it to work on my phone , gona drain my batt like crazy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9aBYeEtW18[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Wow that's awesome how do you do that?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2011)

I will watch cause I like almost everyone except for Yewon lol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Wow that's awesome how do you do that?


Possible if you have an Iphone or an android


Rain's Angel said:


> I will watch cause I like almost everyone except for Yewon lol



Sunny & Suzy for me 

Bora is bad casting. She's way too competitive and serious , I have never seen her smile .

Hope she breaks out of it..


----------



## Chloe (Oct 17, 2011)

Secret has my favourite legs in kpop. Screw SNSD.
Zinger's contacts kinda scared me 

This amused me greatly


----------



## Zach (Oct 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Possible if you have an Iphone or an android



I meant how is it possible. I have iphone 4.


----------



## Alien (Oct 17, 2011)

The generation is moving from groups to solo artists!

The K-POP Movement is moving to its next stage and the leader of this new generation is REAL artist ?IU?, who will finally be heading to Japan! This 18 year old high school girl has jumped to the top of the Korean solo artists.

Currently IU is certainly a top artist in Korea! She is popular throughout the nation of Korea and has inherited the title of ?Nation?s Little Sister? from Kim Yuna and has even debuted as an actress in the Korean drama ?Dream High?. With popularity and true talent, 18 year old high school girl IU is leading the next stage of the K-POP movement with her arrival in Japan! IU can play the guitar and has done covers from Minnie Riperton to SNSD; she truly is the next generation!

Her album will introduce the best selection of her Korean songs, such has her hit song ?Good Day?. The DVD will be an original documentary film, showing IU?s story as an artist.

*I□U [CD+DVD] <Limited Pressing/First Press Limited Edition>

Release Date: December 7, 2011

Price: 2,500 yen (~32 USD)

Label: EMI Music Japan

Special Bonus: Lottery to win an invitation to ?IU-JAPAN PREMIUM SPECIAL LIVE-? (First Press Limited Edition only)*


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

Zooba said:


> I meant how is it possible. I have iphone 4.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehbd4fO0dYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Finally got it to work on my phone , gona drain my batt like crazy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9aBYeEtW18[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That.. is.. 

SO BADASS!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

so its





> Invincible Youth 2 G8: Sunny, Hyoyeon, Kara's Jiyoung, miss A's Suzy, f(x)'s Amber, Sistar's Bora, Rainbow's Woori & Jewelry's Yewon
> 
> --


oh that live wallpaper im currently using the Jessica Daum on my phone xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> so its
> 
> --
> oh that live wallpaper im currently using the Jessica Daum on my phone xD



Does it drain your battery?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2011)

yah some wat it does.. I'm not using an iphone though..


----------



## Zach (Oct 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehbd4fO0dYI[/YOUTUBE]



Can't find that wallpaper app


----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> yah some wat it does.. I'm not using an iphone though..


Android? 


Zooba said:


> Can't find that wallpaper app



vWallpaper?


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah it's not in the app store when I search it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

yah I'm using a HTC Sensation xD


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh it's because I need to jailbreak it and get cydia which there's no install button like there should be


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Sunny & Suzy for me
> 
> Bora is bad casting. She's way too competitive and serious , I have never seen her smile .
> 
> Hope she breaks out of it..



they should've gotten Dasom or Soyou tbh, it's always about Bora & Hyorin.

and ia with you, I like her but she's not a variety personality


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

I will spam a bit


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

Honestly, it's they best they've ever looked. No one looks bad at all.




Started watching Hello Baby Season. I'm quite charmed by Hyorin's smile. She reminds me of Min, the face shape and hair.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 18, 2011)

There's something off about Sooyoung's eyes.
I don't like it...


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

it looks to be a light/white makeup around them. 



Very easy to spot there, I too am not a fan of it.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 18, 2011)

That's probably it.
tbh I kinda like puffy eyes :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Secret has my favourite legs in kpop. Screw SNSD.
> Zinger's contacts kinda scared me
> 
> This amused me greatly



haha I love this

And from the pics it seems like they're going for an American style.  Suits Hyoyeon best.  

Sunny looks great too but of course I'm having trouble recognizing her with that hair 

also i think they're trying to widen their eyes with that makeup :/


----------



## rice (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone mind telling me about what invicible youth is about?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

In Invincible Youth, a group of idol females are brought to a small village (this time it's not Yoochiri, that was season 1) and start their own system of farming, but this season seems like it will be fishing.  They also assist the villagers and have fun with them and such.

It's a really creative show and I recommend watching season one, though I haven't watched past episode thirty something cause Sunny and Taewoo weren't there. >_>



i'll be at work when it's released i think

or not

i have no idea when it will be released

either way

DO WANT NOW ;_;

edit: woah, Bekah Tumblr post

edit2: holy shit, just listened to amazinger.  girl has awesome swag lined in her veins

edit3: i'm bored and filling up on kpop before school & work



> #315 - 2PM has the highest populated anti-fan cafe out of any group or solo-artist in K-Pop.  It currently has 16,500 members.



surprised.  always thought SNSD had the most antis

either way as much as i don't care for 2pm, haters gonna hate.  being an anti is ridiculous


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

God knows I don't like 2PM but actually signing on somewhere to hate on them is plain sad. Just ignore them if you don't like them....

I hope for SM SNSD does well because they'll be losing a ton of money if the album doesn't sell well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

indeed.  Join a movement for "MAKE IDOL GUYS WEAR SHIRTS CAUSE THE GIRLS CAN'T TAKE THEIRS OFF!"

also


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Watch the faces of the rest of SNSD while Jess and Tippany were talking, they're like "whatcu talkin about"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

Seohyun's accent is surprisingly not as thick as the other members.

They need more of her and JeTi in the English ver or it's gonna be a disaster


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> i'll be at work when it's released i think
> 
> or not
> 
> ...



Soshi Album should be out in about 2.5 hours!

Zinger is one of the better idol rappers imo, along with Woori (and Miryo but that's a given). Oh and she wrote the lyrics for Amazinger too.

Poor Bekah  honestly the most talented girl in AS, I'd even say she had better vocals than Raina from what we heard on her solo song. It sounds like Avex didn't like her because she isn't skinny like most female idols, didn't want to sign her on for After School's Japan activities and forced Pledis to drop her before their Japan debut.

Idk how 2pm has so much haters, I mean we all don't really think much of their talent here but not of us are the extent of hating them/being an anti. I guess people are jealous theyre still big even after Jaebum left?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

I've read before guys don't like 2PM so maybe it's filled with skinny guys or something

WHYYYYY SM WHYYY!!!!? I'll be gone for the next 6 hours. Oh well. Can't wait for the album though, please have songs as good as Bad Girl/Love with a Hero/Great Escape etc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

oh I dled all of Yoon Mirae's albums.

So far only listened to the Gemini & Yoon Mirae albums.

and both are amazing. Bitch is fierce and so diverse.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh my god. 
Oh my god 
If they keep it true to the manga... 
Well we'll get to see Top Abs


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2011)

1 more hour and we'll see all kill everywhere . Myself and RA live n the best timezone  .

Hope it delivers 

Wow apparently they spent 15 million won on Yoona's dress for the promo pics , why can't you SM fuckers spend that on the MV instead of shooting it in a cardboard box?


----------



## Gene (Oct 18, 2011)

Sooyoung has dark circles under her eyes. She looks exhausted.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

isn't it gonna be 2am there when it's released lol? but ia our timezones are the best!

I'm glad I'm only one hour behind Korea, I don't have to stay up to the wee hours of the night or be at school/work while everything's being released 

speaking of which are you guys planning on buying the album if it's actually available in the stores nearby your place


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh I dled all of Yoon Mirae's albums.
> 
> So far only listened to the Gemini & Yoon Mirae albums.
> 
> and both are amazing. Bitch is fierce and so diverse.



can you pm me two of them? I'm at school but I think I have her first and fourth


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

SEOHYUN YOU FLAWFREE GODDESS


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!! much much much better than Hoot . Not really feeling the chorus and the rapping is ok.

Lol I didn't see Taeyeon for the first half of the mv , still flawless! Infact they all look great .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

this was much better than I expected tbh, thank god that teaser wasn't the chorus.

The chorus & rapping are kinda meh but the verses + bridge are awesome.

lol @ the dove tho


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol 15,000 comments in just 5 minutes , god damnit Sones really are dedicated 

Yup the song itself is good , chorus and rap seems out of place . I have a feeling the English version is going to ruin it for me ..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

English Version here: Bekah Tumblr post

it's not that bad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

ENGLISH VER MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

omg....at....work......


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

poor cara ;_;

overall i was a bit disappointed by the album, nothing on the level of their Japan Album tbh.

My J is the Snowy Wish of this album what the fuck is it doing on this!? seriously!? worst track

OSCAR is great.

Top Secret is pretty good as well.

Lazy Girl is alright... nothing special tho

Sunflower is decent but once again nothing special here for a ballad.

VITAMIN is cute. I actually like it better than a few songs which is a surprise cause usually CF songs are hilariously bad. It's just so cute and cheerful & so SNSD.

Mr Taxi (Korean). a total disaster imo.

I actually thought The Boys was the best song at the end of the album tbh.

overall a meh album tbh, i'm disappointed by most of the songs.

Soshi had the better title track imo but Secret had the better album


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty disappointing indeed sofar , sigh 12 songs lol . The hype killed the album then again it's always their title track that slays .

Is Tablo gona be promoting Airbag btw??


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm glad the entire track didn't sound like Hollaback girl.

The chorus seemed out of place, more like it was the bridge.

Strong beat. I like it. This song is still really good.

and badass


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2011)

omg! Kim Taeyeon wrote the lyrics to Lazy Girl?!

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

Winter Magic Xmas Ver


----------



## Spica (Oct 18, 2011)

What are you guys smoking? It's exactly like in the teaser.  I agree with the top comment there, that song has no meaning, it's utter rubbish, does not deserve the first intro-minute and sounds too stupid. SM, you did the BoA-thingFall over again. Watch SNSD fail and your money go down the drain. Again. When Mr.Taxi and Hoot came out, it was dominating the Twitter Trends from the moment they got released. No such thing yet for The Boys. 

The only good thing about it are the girls themselves who look dashing. Especially Sunny.

Edit:Why the hell do I get random F's in my replies?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

I've only watched The Boys, which I thought was pretty decent. Everyone looked great. The quick shot of Seobb with her hair up and curly was breathtaking, wish we saw more of that.

The song itself is decent. A bit more dancey, but not enough to be one that I would listen to constantly.



EDIT: Oh, here it is. Enjoy Cara!


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds pretty boring to me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

so yah I'm skipping class today...freaking spazz and looping!..


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not as horrible as people are making it out to be but at the same time it's definitely not Soshi's standard either .

Album overall is a big disappointment for me though , mainly because of the hype . I didn't need million teasers about the same friking thing , ahwell..

Am I right in saying this that Soshi have been on a decline??

Gee - their biggest hit
Genie - 2nd best
Oh - Above average hit
RDR - Average hit
Hoot - Not as good as people expected it to be
The boys - Nearly everyone is disappointed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

Spica said:


> What are you guys smoking? It's exactly like in the teaser.  I agree with the top comment there, that song has no meaning, it's utter rubbish, does not deserve the first intro-minute and sounds too stupid. SM, you did the BoA-thingFall over again. Watch SNSD fail and your money go down the drain. Again. When Mr.Taxi and Hoot came out, it was dominating the Twitter Trends from the moment they got released. No such thing yet for The Boys.
> 
> The only good thing about it are the girls themselves who look dashing. Especially Sunny.
> 
> Edit:Why the hell do I get random F's in my replies?



O_o.

it was dominating twitter for a day before the mv even came out & occupied a few spots on the worldwide trends when it came out.

twitter tends to ban stuff from trending after it trends for too long (like with bieber).

Soshi won't flop in Korea. It'll flop internationally imo because overall the album is weak & not catered to the international market.

it's honestly not that horrible as people are making it out to be, its much better than most of the album tbh.

overall the reaction to the boys has been mixed but it is the only title track material in the album imo, catchy.

and no offense but do people really expect lyrics to make sense from kpop title tracks!? most of them is just random shit thrown together, even 2ne1 who people go on about being so deep & meaningful.


----------



## Spica (Oct 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Hoot - Not as good as people expected it to be



What, Hoot was great. 



Rain's Angel said:


> O_o.
> 
> it was dominating twitter for a day before the mv even came out & occupied a few spots on the worldwide trends when it came out.
> 
> ...



I'm at Twitter 24/7, no sign of SNSD just 14 year olds doing stuff they shouldn't do. 

Nah, I exaggerated, shouldn't have expected anything Kpop to have a meaning. But a relation from the title to the rest of the song is that too much to demand, SM?F


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2011)

Spica said:


> What, Hoot was great.



It didn't do as well as their previous songs right?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

for the Solo poster..Soo one looks the best! imo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

lol Lazy Girl started off with Jess...perfect!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

for some reason i think that its better or SNSD debut in US with Genie eng ver 

and TRICK is amazing imo...my fav track so far


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 18, 2011)

sunny, tae's, and jessica werer the only ones i could make out first time :/
and the autotune in some of the parts...dance was :/

:/
Gonna go watch Oh to clear my head.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2011)

It's unfortunate people are disappointed with this song but regardless, I still enjoy it and will continue to support them.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 18, 2011)

Well every artist at least releases one album someone does like or not to many people like. I don't like quite a few Bigbang/FTI/Ukiss songs. 

So I've only liked one song How great is your love.
I won't get this album but i hope it sells well.


New song announcement!! The Boss will release a new song at the end of the month!  It’s the resumption of their activities in Korea.  They’ll reveal their comeback song “Lady” during the fanmeeting in Taiwan on the 23rd.

I APPROVE.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Late to the party but I fucking love The Boys. Yes the beat is basic and the song is kinda average but honestly my hopes weren't too high anyway so that's fine. By my girls are fierce, I've been waiting years for this, and not only fierce but these girl got swagger, and I fucking love the chorus, idc I've waited 4 years for them to rap and it's finally here. Heck I give SM points for not having the standard chorus, they tried something different and I applaud different. 

Problems with this, the outfits don't suit them, dresses don't go here, they should have wore something better. And the MV is really basic so it's sort of odd at how much hype there was yet there's no much there, and the petal scene are just outright dumb. But I love the dance moves. Overall not as good as   Genie, Bad Girl or anything but way ahead of Oh and Hoot. Oh man I can't wait for the lives.

But having said that you can see the potential here that was kind of wasted, if this is the best Teddy Riley can do then next.

The eng ver is terrible, those lyrics don't make sense. I'll be sticking with the korean version. Brb looping to see Tiffany and Taeng bringing it.

Lol did RA say there's a song like Snowy Wish on the new album? Not gonna lie it was my favourite track off their last mini so I'm kinda excited to listen to it


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 18, 2011)

The newest trailer looks badass, and Joss Whedon seems to be at his awesomeness again with his jokes. 

Won bin Has a twitter now and he's already talked to Jong <3


EDIT:
Fan Meeting in New York with Girls' Generation

Monday, October 24, mark your calendars!

This will be Girls' Generation's first fan meet in the United States! They are excited to
see the fans!!! Look forward to the page soon!


----
Can you make it Nude?-


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Fan Meeting in New York with Girls' Generation
> 
> Monday, October 24, mark your calendars!
> 
> ...



You should go! Get to know them better =)


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 18, 2011)

If i can go, then maybe.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Se7en can I ask what are the good Boss songs? Everyone loves them but I prefer Supernova in Japan.

Go on youtube to watch SNSD's Eng ver of Boys, see top rated comment:




> They now own American music.



Gotta love Kpop fans


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 18, 2011)

Stumble stumble.
Admiring boy
love power
Girlfriend
love bingo
Love parade
I will always love you until the end.

I need more Mafia to spazz with.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

I've listened to half of them I guess, Love Parade was decent.

YT comments make my brain hurt.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 18, 2011)

You might not have the taste that I do. They don't have many songs out so the best bet is just to choose to your own.

Stumble will always be my top favorite though.


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

At least The Boys isn't as bad as I thought it'd be.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST SHAKING AND CRYING

I ACTUALLY WORKED AT WORK

THIS IS THE REWARD

OH MY GOD SEOHYUN

I DROPPED MY FUCKING PIZZA BECAUSE YOU'RE SO FUCKING FLAWLESS

AND HYOYEON, YOU WERE FUCKING GETTING IT DURING YOUR 3 SECOND RAP, SHIT WAS ON POINT THEN

JESUS

FUCK
FUCK

NOW TO WATCH ENGLISH VERSION

THEN KOREAN AGAIN

AND AGAIN

AND AGAIN

also this is my type of song.  basic but fun


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> JESUS CHRIST SHAKING AND CRYING
> 
> I ACTUALLY WORKED AT WORK
> 
> ...



Kenneth turning you?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

indeed i am

/has been addicted to minecraft and with kenneth a lot lately

but seriously i love this song.  it's just so sorta mid 2000s pop/rnb mix

i told cael that i said the n word when spazzing

when you make me act like i'm hardcore black i'm excited gdamn


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol Cara. 

I was kind of fuck yeah when Yuri was doing all her fierce shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

omg don't even get me started on that part

Yuri was pretty badass

they ALL brought it, i'm actually quite impressed with how hard they seemed to of worked on their english

that or they're fucking with us and Tiffany is doing all the english with some great impersonations

also, seven, that was the day after the concert and i couldn't go ;___________;

if they come to DC, or at least fucking northern VA (that's where the large amounts of asian people are in the area) i will be able to go then.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

GODDAMMIT I NEED A LIVE. ASAP

FRIDAY IS TOO FAR.


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> indeed i am
> 
> /has been addicted to minecraft and with kenneth a lot lately
> 
> ...


lol so on more than one occasion. You and Kenneth should have a tard debate, him with Nardo and you with Seohyun

The rap was cute in Korean. In English couldn't stop thinking of Gwen Stefani. I'm impressed how good their English is. 

haha *takes notes*

OH YEAH!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

This is the only acceptable time I'll ever say "BRING THE BOYS OUT!"

edit: okay i need to stop spazzing before i spaz out. XD

if only i could turn off youtube.

also if anyone knows where to buy the album that would be awesome.

though i should preview it first. 

nvm, i don't think it's released in amurica yet.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

hell eayh!..1080p is out!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

Listening to the english version of boys. Something seemed oddly familiar.

_I wanna dance right now 
We can show em how the girls get down
Yes we go for more than zero 
Number one everyone should know_

Where have I heard something that goes just like this before? Hmmmm

_I wanna rock right now
I'm Rob Base and I came to get down
I'm not internationally known
But I'm known to rock the microphone_
It Takes Two


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Generic "Imma own the club" lyrics tbh.

Lol Oscar is a Gimme More rip off. Not liking the album at all, disappointed:/

And My J was nothing compared to the perfection that was Snowy Wish.

Trick is the only one I really like (it's really familiar tho), and maybe Sunflower but not sure.



> During the most recent recording of SBS‘ ‘Strong Heart‘, Goo Hara stated, “It has already been 5 years since KARA has debuted. It’s a bit strange and interesting to see how many juniors we have now,” evoking laughter.
> 
> She continued, “But our juniors these days don’t respectfully greet us first and it makes us kind of upset. Even when we go to them first to greet them and say hi, they don’t really respond.”



Maybe they're scared or something because they're face to face with their idols, or maybe just rude.


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

Cael said:


> Listening to the english version of boys. Something seemed oddly familiar.
> 
> _I wanna dance right now
> We can show em how the girls get down
> ...



It's kind of to be expected with so many songs out there many are similar.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

Still, the second I heard it I recognized it. The similar cadence, the lines ending the same exact way.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Eating my own words because after listening to the Eng ver of Boys for the last 2 hours, the Kor ver is meh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

...youtube comments saying that Teddy from YG is a producing genius

wow

jesus christ they expect SNSD to release the same type over and over

sure it's not SNSD but my god i love the song

edit: btw the outfits are totally them however

in particular that one part in like the rocks or whatever

seohyun's is perfect

the up hair and black outfit just seem so... "her" to me. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

> ..youtube comments saying that Teddy from YG is a producing genius



It's filled with idiots so I don't bother reading them. Teddy is a decent composer but he needs to be controlled because he screws up his own songs by being a try hard.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah i need to stop reading them.  i actually made a comment. 

edit: fuck, apparently they're charting on itunes

time to reinstall this shit ._.

i can feel it rushing into my laptop and monopolizing all the files

ffs this installation took like 3 seconds 5 years ago


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

Cael said:


> Still, the second I heard it I recognized it. The similar cadence, the lines ending the same exact way.


It's understandable. 


Now that's just asking for it.


Ennoea said:


> Eating my own words because after listening to the Eng ver of Boys for the last 2 hours, the Kor ver is meh.



Korean version is better to me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

The album is really weak =/

I mean some of the songs are better than the Oh album but the album doesn't flow well together at all


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

The Boys English is at #74 on itunes for me

fucking comments said 33.  

that or it hasn't updated. xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

Apparently 33 is the ranking on the pop charts ranking lol.

I love Vitamin, it might be favorite on the album lmao, it is so cute and addictive.

This album is their first to lack a good ballad =/

Also The Boys is surprisingly evenly distributed. I barely hear Tiffany tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

well it's cause the weaker ones were given the chorus/rapthing

i love hyo's part in the korean version

"all the boys want my heart" is cute but kinda a ridiculous line 

EDIT: RA you're right, it's at 32 right above moves like jagger...


remix. xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

True true but ngl, I'm surprised Yoona got so many lines considering SM gave her like half a line in all the Japanese songs


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

her and hyo pretty much took turns getting screwed on the jp album XD


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> The Boys track 10: Sunflower
> Mr Simple ver.B track 10: Sunflower
> 
> >_>?



Gotta be a conspiracy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2011)

ichi

you tryin to kill me with adorable? ಠ_ಠ

edit: wtf is yoona wearing?   im usually open minded about fashion but that seems more like a couple of blue tubes wrapped around her.  her hair is gorgeous though.

sunny's pics came out best, girl is rocking the short hair.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

So The Boys is actually good?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So The Boys is actually good?



I personally think so =)

I don't hold much expectations since I know they will be strong in music sales anyway.

What is with Hyo's hair?! amg!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

United Cube Concert in London, December 6th at O2 Brixton Academy


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

The beginning to the song was my favorite part.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2011)

lol'd at this part. go Soshi pigeon, fly.

and loved everything from 4:00-4: 33. Sica, Taeng then, the girls singing in the background with Seohyun to finish it off. loved the whole song though.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2011)

LLol, Hara:




    Hyomin: 7x7 ?

    Hara: 48

    Hara: no,no wait it’s 46


LOL HYUNA'S FACE! Nice O-face, Hyuna. I know what you've been doing in your free time late at night.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL, English version of The Boys blocked in America.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Cael said:


> LOL, English version of The Boys blocked in America.



God damn it SM.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

I mean... I may be wrong, but I'd say English is spoken overwhelmingly in America. I kind of thought the English version was made for us


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2011)

Awww Hara so cute  ~~


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> Sunnys new hairstyle is amazing, she doesnt look ugly anymore


She was never ugly, she's always cute. This hairstyle and color isn't as good. 


Cael said:


> LOL, English version of The Boys blocked in America.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

Cael said:


> I mean... I may be wrong, but I'd say English is spoken overwhelmingly in America. I kind of thought the English version was made for us



They've gone full retard.  It's the only explanation.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

I found it uploaded elsewhere, and used my youtube downloader. Suck my nut, SM.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2011)

Katzuki, do you mind giving me the stock image for your avatar?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Katzuki, do you mind giving me the stock image for your avatar?



Sure~just let me find it and I'll PM it to you between tonight and tomorrow :3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2011)

its blocked in Singapore too  wut r u doing sm


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

The Boys (English) Until SM figures out whatever the hell they are doing.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 18, 2011)

oh lolz

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2011)

lol wtf.//really?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> oh lolz
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, and yet we can't have a korean section?



I downloaded the video and played it on my big flat screen. It was the sexiest I've seen them yet.


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2011)

I saw that yesterday


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

@ the SNSD ad.


----------



## Zach (Oct 19, 2011)

The Boys is actually pretty catchy. Will download the album sometime this week and see what the rest of the songs sound like.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2011)

Teddy Riley called Snsd the queens of hip hop , can someone kick this retard out of K-pop please??

Hopefully a BB comeback by feb


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

So, I'm seeing on tumblr that The Boys album will come with a random member card. But when I check ebay, it is saying you get 10 cards. If I can be guaranteed a card of each member, I will purchase the album on ebay. Cause I love collecting random cards.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Cause if not, I will get unlucky and get a Hyoyeon card and have to pout.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2011)

^ First world problems  . Yuri looks like a hot Japanese school girl there  .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2011)

grahhh Sica card!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ First world problems  . Yuri looks like a hot Japanese school girl there  .



Lol, you're a member of Reddit?

here's a MR removed!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Well if anyone finds out, lemme know. I could at least finally support a group by buying something. I haven't bought a cd since 2003.

EDIT: I will have to wait until someone on ebay sells one with Sunny.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ The Boys - Enjoy the HQ ^^_


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Oct 19, 2011)

Like the Korean version, English version is.........yeah.  I like the dance and Yuri in that suit with bangs was hot.  For some reason after Gee I just don't spazz as much, I'm also more interested in seeing our(dance club) girls do the dance than I am about the song.  What's wrong with me?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, he said on twitter that Tiffany was a part of it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2011)

> #SNSD will perform "The Boys" and "Mr. Taxi" Korean version for their comeback stage on Music Bank?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Awwwww, SNSD has a song called MY J, which is clearly about them being in love with someone named J.


Which just so happens to be my name.




I'm up to Oscar, which is fucking badass. It's nice and dark, perfect for halloween.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2011)

SM put a note up on the english version, it's going to be put up on Vevo


----------



## Kiss (Oct 19, 2011)

The song is catchy and the girls look gorgeous. Great MV. <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2011)

Ze boys is at 67 on Itunes overall, 28 on pop

it is however on the front page of the itunes store


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

The Mr Taxi Kor ver was so awful, wtf.

@Hust Teddy Riley is an idiot. How can SNSD be queens of Hip Hop? Even 2NE1 who are closer to the genre aren't proper Hip Hop, Tasha would just destroy them all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm i'm curious as to how the english album will be.  I haven't heard the Korean album yet, but I assume that the tracks will be different.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

daesung is going to be at YG fam concert preforming.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

> "Girls' Generation 소녀시대_THE BOYS_Music Video *(ENG ver.)*"
> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.



(ENG ver.)

(ENG ver.)

(ENG ver.)

(ENG ver.)

I live in England


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Mr Taxi Kor ver was so awful, wtf.
> 
> @Hust Teddy Riley is an idiot. How can SNSD be queens of Hip Hop? Even 2NE1 who are closer to the genre aren't proper Hip Hop, Tasha would just destroy them all.



Exactly , this guy has no idea what he is doing . Just a suck up sore loser IMO .

Man all the songs from their albums chart well


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Bang-Tonight-$685,000 
2NE1-Lonely-$581,000
2NE1 ? ?I?m The Best? ?$559,000
Park Bom-Don't Cry-$555,000
Big Bang-Cafe-$515,000
Big Bang-What is Right-$477,000
2NE1-Ugly-$445,000
20. Big Bang- Love Song-$440,000
2NE1-Hate You-$420,000
Big Bang-Hands Up-$298,000
Big Bang-Stupid Liar-$278,000 (not a title track/single)


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad we all seem t be against Riley, I don't like him


----------



## Sera (Oct 19, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> The Boys track 10: Sunflower
> Mr Simple ver.B track 10: Sunflower
> 
> >_>?



I prefer Super Junior's Sunflower, but SNSD's was good too. I just love the word haebaragi.


----------



## Zach (Oct 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Exactly , this guy has no idea what he is doing . Just a suck up sore loser IMO .
> 
> Man all the songs from their albums chart well
> 
> ...



Damn that's a good list. Big Bang and 2ne1 are awesome that's why


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> (ENG ver.)
> 
> (ENG ver.)
> 
> ...



They will be rehosting it on their Vevo page. You can easily find 720 versions of the english version on youtube until then though.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2011)

Just watched both versions.
I prefer the english version for some reason.
Not that great a song though...

Seob's english is really good.
Sunny looks gorgeous.
Something's off about Sooyoung's face 
Yuri fucking dominates.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe it's cause my first time seeing Hyuna was on Invincible Youth, but I don't understand any of the hype or praise about her.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

Winter Magic is doing really bad on Oricon lol while CNblue is one above them doing decently with 35k sales for day one. This year has been really bad for sales though, all of a sudden Jpop sales are dropping really fast, the album sales have been all out terrible.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Korea overhypes her. She's an alright dancer imo, mediocre rapper/singer.
She'd be better off doing cute concepts. She's super adorable without trying.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Her dancing is nothing special in my eyes. No technique or impressive moves, just "Hey, people find me sexy! -pop pop-"



Shit, 7777th post!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

But she's the pussy popping queen of Kpop (whatever that means).

She's overrated like hell but she's got it, the xfactor or whatever you call it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But she's the pussy popping queen of Kpop (whatever that means).
> 
> She's overrated like hell but she's got it, the xfactor or whatever you call it.



it means men want to fuck her


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol they're all light years away from being the next Hyori or Boa .

Hyori's fingernails have more swagger than all of them put together 

All these random members posting lately , where have you all been hiding?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

I wouldn't count on para being a Kpop fan


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2011)

Nah generally speaking , people post here randomly lol


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

SNSD brings all the lurkers to the yard I guess. There are alot of Kpoppers on NF that don't generally come here.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

I check out most/all of the MD threads and maybe out of the blue I will post


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

Jessica's eye makeup is really nice.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2011)

hello mah yeobo <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2011)

Korean "The Boys" Lyrics said:
			
		

> If you haven’t even started yet because you’re scared
> Then stop complaining!
> If you hesistate, opportunities will pass by you
> So open your heart and come out!
> ...



Looooooooooooooool

SNSD makes an encouraging song in Korean

In English they're better than us


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

So the Korean version encourages boys.


The english version kind of doesn't


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2011)

as much as i like the overall beat to the song

the english lyrics make little to no sense


----------



## Spica (Oct 19, 2011)

ENNOEA. Gief pics of Gyuri. My roomie tells me to tidy my hair and I need to do my ends anyway, so I want to cut it like Gyuri. Did she ever have this ear-long sideswept fringe? I can't find anything good on Google, her hair is all curly and stuff there but I know she's had a straight/wavy style. 

I'm also trying to grow my hair, so nothing too radical please.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XH5sfbI-cEk[/YOUTUBE]
It was Nice, they're one of the few groups i'll accept autotune for.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2011)

> *What happens on stage:* Eunhyuk looks at Donghae.
> *What the other members see: *Eunhyuk looks at Donghae.
> *What ELFs see: *Eunhyuk glanced at the well built figure of the boy standing next to him and repressed a shiver. Things were not as simple as this, they were standing on stage in front of hundreds of fans (perhaps more), the cameras recording their every movements, and he could not just give in to the lust that was currently running through every inch of his body. But after all, what will happen backstage, will stay backstage.
> *What other people see:* elfs are retarded


Tumblr amuses me greatly


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

Tumblr amuses me greatly too.

i'm glad I follow troll blogs.





Bekah Tumblr post

I can't stop laughing ;-;


----------



## Zach (Oct 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Jessica's eye makeup is really nice.



That is nice!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Tumblr amuses me greatly too.
> 
> i'm glad I follow troll blogs.
> 
> ...


hahah!

Tumblr does make great gifs with captions sometimes.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

that's true ^


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> that's true ^


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> that's true ^


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

alexander_0729
Make me FAT so I hv no GF? Tsk~ Fastfood coupons = faster! Choco CAN'T stop me from being in love~ Not strong enough for someone like ME~ 
10 hours ago


alexander_0729
Wait a minute... is that y u guys keep giving me chocolate?? So that I will always feel in love n hv no girlfriend? Hmmm... *suspecting*
10 hours ago


alexander_0729
Ate the whole Ritter Sport chocolate! Now, I'm feeling in LOVE again~♥ twitpic.com/72m0ww




I will sit here consumed with laughter for the next 10 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

> ENNOEA. Gief pics of Gyuri. My roomie tells me to tidy my hair and I need to do my ends anyway, so I want to cut it like Gyuri. Did she ever have this ear-long sideswept fringe? I can't find anything good on Google, her hair is all curly and stuff there but I know she's had a straight/wavy style.
> 
> I'm also trying to grow my hair, so nothing too radical please.



Where to start?

Winter Magic hairstyle:


Older styles:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

By the way if you guys don't have block b's twitter (if you're interested) I'm following them.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2011)

Gyuri's wave should be named after her.  You never see her without that slight curl. xD


----------



## Zach (Oct 19, 2011)

Goddess spam seeing I.


----------



## Spica (Oct 19, 2011)

My hair is neither straight nor wavy but slightly both.  I'd like a style that looks good without too much stylingFeffort but looks amazing when styled. 



I liked these. More of them please!

And this oneFlooks good.
F
Are there more pics of this out there? Preferably when she's a brunette? So difficult to imagine myself with blonde hairstyles, it looks wonderful on Gyul but trashy on me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 














Straighter styles:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uZeJUX25Dg[/YOUTUBE]
Imo if you're going for straighter styles with bangs hten someone else would be better since Gyuri loves her curls. Maybe RA or Cara can help you more.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2011)

Gyuri and Hara are my favs~

Also I found out like.. a month ago that f(x)'s Luna is Jessica's sister.  I had no idea.


----------



## Zach (Oct 19, 2011)

haha cute                                  .


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL look what i found

EDIT: for android too!


----------



## Spica (Oct 19, 2011)

Ennoa: I don't want bangs, it does not go with my face. I like the sideswept long bangs Gyuri has and her curly styles are suitable for partays.  I just need to know how her "normal" hair looks like.


----------



## Zach (Oct 19, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Gyuri and Hara are my favs~
> 
> Also I found out like.. a month ago that f(x)'s Luna is Jessica's sister.  I had no idea.


Nicole and Gyuri for me.

Wow even I knew that


Se7en said:


> LOL look what i found



Interesting


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> LOL look what i found
> 
> EDIT: for android too!



Androids too? Now Now, your edit made me very very happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Idols get alot of treatments so natural hair would still be really nicely styled:


Just for kicks:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKJInHjr2mc[/YOUTUBE]
Love this so much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Winter Magic is doing really bad on Oricon lol while CNblue is one above them doing decently with 35k sales for day one. This year has been really bad for sales though, all of a sudden Jpop sales are dropping really fast, the album sales have been all out terrible.



I think releasing the PV really late + it being a ballad single was a bad decision.

I'm surprised it's doing as well as past stuff considering STEP (lol a korean release) was doing really well on Oricon despite them not promoting it at all in Japan


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

How the hell does she suddenly look... good?


Like, pretty damn good.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)

^ it's the eyeliner, it's always the eyeliner
circle lens too.
her lips don't look as so dry either.

does anyone know when the vampire prosecutor OST P.1 album comes out?
I can't find it. i figured I ask before going into the depths of korean websites

EDIT
BTW, The boys is on best buy's website. Not sure about the Actual storefront store.
but so are their other albums as well.


----------



## Spica (Oct 19, 2011)

F

Hyoyeon got PS treatment.FEither Photoshop or plastic surgery. FHer hair looks dashing.

Edit: what the F is up with all the Fs?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

Insomniacs tend to prefer being on their own so not surprised Gyuri is a loner.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm. I like Sicca, Tiffany and Hyo's choices. Quite nice bags they got there (o'ω'o)ﾉ ★


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll call Best Buy tomorrow and see if they will be carrying it in store.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

Cael I bet you'll get a Hyoyeon card.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

If she looks like the picture I posted, not so bad. 


I'm sure someone I know will trade with me.


----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2011)

Cael said:


> How the hell does she suddenly look... good?
> 
> 
> Like, pretty damn good.



WHAT THE FLYING FUCK 

Korea has some neat surgeons


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

If she really did get surgery, I don't even care. If she's gonna look that good from now on, then awesome.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

> Secret?s leader, Jeon Hyosung, was taken to the hospital?s emergency room before their comeback stage, making those around her feel sympathetic.
> On the 20th, Secret?s company, TS Entertainment, said Hyosung?s health becoming worse last night on the 19th and was quickly taken to the emergency room. She rested after getting an IV.
> Representatives explained, ?Hyosung was having trouble since last week because she caught body aches and a cold. With her comeback stage just a day ahead, it seemed that she had gotten tired trying to go through with 7 interview and recording schedules.?
> Continuing on, they added, ?Along with this being the 1st official album that Secret?s revealing in 2 years since their debut, it seems she was burdened as the leader because the past 4 songs have all been hits.?
> ...



Hope everything is okay


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 19, 2011)

some SONE said:
			
		

> Well, Tiffany kind of composed this song and from what I heard, she knew that Yoona didn't really sing in Bad Girl so she gave Yoona alot of parts in this song, please spread it around to let SONEs know that Tiffany is kind-hearted!



bawwwwwwwww

That is totally kind of her!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought Yoona was sort of the "main character" of The Boys MV. She looked fucking awesome too, I like her a lot more now.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2011)

Meanwhile, CNBLUE's manager...


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow... seems a little extreme! What's the story behind it??


Edit: Oh nevermind, old story.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2011)

Surprised you didn't hear about it. Just saw it in this blog and reminded me of that other SHINee Manager incident. lol smh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2011)

the managers need to be trained on how to handle fans better tbh, they are extremely violent a lot


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

I've heard that students are hit for misbehaving in Korea. Maybe not to that extent though.

Shit wouldn't fly in America  You'd have teachers getting their asses beat.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a pretty awesome manager.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

Sunny!...this pic looks daebak!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Gyuri and Hara are my favs~
> 
> Also I found out like.. a month ago that f(x)'s Luna is Jessica's sister.  I had no idea.





Zooba said:


> Wow even I knew that



It's Krystal lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2011)

I like Whisper more than Winter Magic tbh, it's more upbeat and should've been used as the A-Side instead cause it's got that signature KARA sound


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> It's Krystal lol



I didn't even realize she said Luna until now I just knew one of them was Jessica's sister but couldn't remember the name and knew it wasn't Luna, Vicky, or Amber. Always forget Krystal.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2011)

Lol fair enough

This is fucking amazing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MtMKh3WDlY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Bang is always amazing. Crazy how they were made up of so many of the biggest solo artists now.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, in the SNSD vid, who is it in the pants and tie when they're dancing in the white room...?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, in the SNSD vid, who is it in the pants and tie when they're dancing in the white room...?



I believe that's Yuri. With the bangs, right?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Sure it's Yuri


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Sweeeet! 

She has always been my #1 ever since I first saw her cleaning my monitor screen.

Good to know she looks the most smokin' in a tie....


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Sweeeet!
> 
> She has always been my #1 ever since I first saw her cleaning my monitor screen.
> 
> Good to know she looks the most smokin' in a tie....



lOl! You saw her cleaning your monitor screen...? whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> lOl! You saw her cleaning your monitor screen...? whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat



SNSD screensaver

[YOUTUBE]RF2UGbkGhRY[/YOUTUBE]

There was just something so awesome about that...idk why..


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> lOl! You saw her cleaning your monitor screen...? whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat





Why am I so slow today?? or everyone else is really fast .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> SNSD screensaver
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RF2UGbkGhRY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There was just something so awesome about that...idk why..



That is beyond awesome.. 



Hustler said:


> Why am I so slow today?? or everyone else is really fast .



I wonder that, too! It's like you reply at the same time yet it's after the poster that answered it. strangeeee


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah the Daum screensavers, I remember downloading them


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Yuri by far had the best one! It was clever, and I think it appealed to one of my basic instincts. 

It makes me think Yuri has good caring skills or would be a good carer for a family.  

I just need one now with her in bangs and a tie...


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Did you just discover them now? A shame, you could have been loving them for a while


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Cael said:


> Did you just discover them now? A shame, you could have been loving them for a while



Nah, I had them ages ago...

Id just like to see Yuri in that new hair and outfit rockin out on my screen. Anyone have gifs of her from that MV?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still using that for my screensaver and phone wallpaper lol


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

What is the name of the younger MC on Strong Heart? I like him. He reminded me of Seungri, for some reason.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

Cael said:


> What is the name of the younger MC on Strong Heart? I like him. He reminded me of Seungri, for some reason.



Lee Seung Gi ... ahaha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

so this SONE bought 9 The Boys albums...and get all 9 Yuri cards...jjang


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Lee Seung Gi ... ahaha



He's very handsome.



IchiTenshou said:


> so this SONE bought 9 The Boys albums...and get all 9 Yuri cards...jjang



She's very unlucky... oh god. But I'm sure she can find people to trade with!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

Cael said:


> He's very handsome.



He likes YoonA xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

ohhh another one xD


> Girls? Generation Signs with Record Label Polydor France


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Oct 20, 2011)

The performance of Don't Laugh is beautiful.

Move has the most retarded choreography


----------



## Chloe (Oct 20, 2011)

Block B just makes my life 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNroLm9tRpo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Kara jumped to 2 on Oricon daily, the single should probably sell the same amount as Jumping. I really hope Bump of Chicken beat the crap that is NMB48.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 20, 2011)

Rainbow is releasing Mach in Japanese.
It needs a PV or I'm gonna be so butthurt.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2011)

Random... but every. single. time. someone mentions Rainbow in Japanese I try imitating the way Woori says Rainbow in her A rap.  I don't know why but it cracks me up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD5JoX0aT9Q[/YOUTUBE]

Speaking of A, this caused me to seek it out to watch again.

Good live, poor fangirl was happy to see them xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2011)

that fangirl was crying from the perfection of their abs 

funny thing is she's supposedly a japanese idol (idk about this but they said she was)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

She's an Idol who's a huge hallyu fan. Don't know why she was crying tho


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

BEG Won Music bank.

and i'm about to hug my computer;


also: that new Band Double AA are kind of cute.

i'll watch the videos when I get home though.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 20, 2011)

Se7en said:


> BEG Won Music bank.
> 
> and i'm about to hug my computer;
> 
> ...



I'm glad they won. They should've won a few more awards in the past but seems their fanbase is lacking a bit.


Jessica spam:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2011)

it's M!Countdown gais lol. If it was Music Bank SNSD would've made their comeback already.

encore stage~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2011)

Honestly wonder if Snsd would have the same amount of public appeal if they didn't have Yoona 

Also feel sorry for BEG

First 4 weeks

#10 - 18,145,414
#1 - 46,789,957
#4 - 30,117,953
#12 - 21,210,346
______________
$349,000


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry double post but "The boys" with the music removed , sounds so good . I like it better than the actual version lol .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QduyqCe-0UY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Honestly wonder if Snsd would have the same amount of public appeal if they didn't have Yoona
> 
> Also feel sorry for BEG
> 
> ...



they got screwed over by Superstar K tbh, their sales probably would've been much higher if Superstar K didn't release all their performances as digital singles.

Its like I Am A Singer but more crazy


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't really know why so many people Like Yoona, I've yet to find out why.
I've been curious about that.


 real otp is real


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

Girls’ Generation will Perform the English Version of ‘The Boys’ at SMTOWN Concert in New York on the 23rd for the First Time!






I don't like it but for the people that do who are going it's great for them :33


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't get the appeal of Yoona at first either, but she is growing on me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

> I don't really know why so many people Like Yoona, I've yet to find out why.
> I've been curious about that.



She's cute and is the face of SNSD I guess.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2011)

Best thing about Yoona is her awesome personality , her looks are a bonus 

RA : I see . Is that where Huh Gak is from?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep. It's a really big show in Korea, it's one of the highest rated shows in Korea even though on Cable and it's viewership is really young (something other stations have been claiming is unfair). Basically it's Korea's American idol.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

I am amused Henry Lau 

Kevin and dongho are adorable.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 20, 2011)

What time does Music Bank start tonight? Korea time


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

5:50PM           .


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Best thing about Yoona is her awesome personality , her looks are a bonus
> 
> RA : I see . Is that where Huh Gak is from?



indeed.

i think Heechul put it best (it was forever ago... i don't remember from what) when he said it's because she's beautiful, but she doesn't let it get to her head.  

girl doesn't have a mean bone in her body.  tbh even though i'm seohyun biased i think Yoona is probably the sweetest out of all of them.


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2011)

Fany is the sweetestpek


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Yoona is pure hardwork, I have alot of admiration for the girl. Since a kid she was pushed forward as the face of the group and pretty much burdened with spreading the popularity of SNSD on her own. Can you imagine what it must be like for her? Hate from all sides (I can't imagine what it must be like for her from females), disregarded by most as useless even some of their own fans, constantly trying to improve even though it comes hard to her, it's probably why her dancing is on point, I imagine it's the one thing she really prides in herself. I respect her and Sunny the most in SNSD, I don't even want to know how it must be for Sunny and Tiffany.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

I respect Sunny cause she is often on the singing and dancing "team" for the group. When they did Music Travel Lalala, she was one of the 5 singers. When they have dance battles, she is one of the members. She's really the only person i constantly see used for both things, when the whole group isn't used.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

I respect Sunny because even when she's feeling like shit she still get's up, put a smile on her face and gets on with it. That and her aegyo could bring World Peace.

Whora Mr Simple
Soda Mr Simple


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't notice that^
Could have sworn they said sooruba.

Either way sounds better to me than the korean version.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

It does fit Japanese alot better but it's the same messed up song so yeah.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

so i had a music presentation today...i talk about kpop lol..
I promoted SNSD lolol
since they debut in the US..I will use this chance to promote the girls


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd really love if the 2nd single could be Oscar. Best song on the whole album. Too bad the timing of it wouldn't let them do a Halloween theme for it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Oscar is abit too much like Gimme More isn't it? Am I the only one who thinks Boys was the best track?

I do feel it's one of those mania songs that will be huge for 2 weeks and then forgotten.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

wow so -The Boys (ACCAPELLA) the girls' vocal only...jjang!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2011)

Cael said:


> I respect Sunny cause she is often on the singing and dancing "team" for the group. When they did Music Travel Lalala, she was one of the 5 singers. When they have dance battles, she is one of the members. She's really the only person i constantly see used for both things, when the whole group isn't used.



Actually Sunny isn't considered part of the 'dance' line in the group. I think she's so underrated when it comes to her vocals though, people outside of the fandom think she's only there for aegyo and can only sing in that annoying high pitch voice instead of her sweeter normal voice.



EnnoRea said:


> Oscar is abit too much like Gimme More isn't it? Am I the only one who thinks Boys was the best track?
> 
> I do feel it's one of those mania songs that will be huge for 2 weeks and then forgotten.



The Boys is the best track on the album for me too, Trick and Vitamin are close 2nds for me


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Oct 20, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Girls? Generation will Perform the English Version of ?The Boys? at SMTOWN Concert in New York on the 23rd for the First Time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My friend is going to that Concert...I'm super jealous! I'll have to ask her how it went!


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> so i had a music presentation today...i talk about kpop lol..
> I promoted SNSD lolol
> since they debut in the US..I will use this chance to promote the girls



Nice! How did they react to it? Anyone interested?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oscar is abit too much like Gimme More isn't it? Am I the only one who thinks Boys was the best track?
> 
> I do feel it's one of those mania songs that will be huge for 2 weeks and then forgotten.



it's my favorite too xD

and Caewoo, Seohyun is most consistent in both groups.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

SNSD main page on YT now.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Sorry double post but "The boys" with the music removed , sounds so good . I like it better than the actual version lol .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QduyqCe-0UY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



I wonder if they will have a live version for it one day? 

Just like all of them on stage and just sitting down and singing their different bits.

Its rare to see groups do that these days.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

Kunochi where is she sitting do you know?
I may be sitting near her 

[YOUTUBE]cE9Aj54PnxM[/YOUTUBE]

US tour :33


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, my brother says the girls from Secret have better legs and thighs than the girls from SNSD.

Im not too familiar with Secret so I dont know how accurate that is...?

What do people here think? Who has the best legs from each group and how do they compare to the other group? Or on average which group has the seemingly better legs?

Is it mainly subjective or are some of the girls more noticeable for their legs...?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2011)

Secrets are freaking gorgeous.  SM just uses so many stage effects to make it seem that their idols have "perfect" bodies, while only some of them do.

Grease plays a large role in it. 

example: Wanna look like you have sexy abs?  Grease up your skinny bod!

Want your already slim legs to appear longer? LOTION THEM UP BABY.

Hyomin from T-ara has a nice natural look to her legs, but she's really skinny lately.

Secret aren't insanely skinny and have amazing thighs.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, I want Hyosung's thighs around my head.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Which of Secrets music videos best shows of their legs? 

My connection is lagging so I dont have time to go through all their music videos.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2011)

Latest one Love Move probably.  That or Madonna.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2011)

aw seven xD

also, if some of you haven't seen it yet:



climbed to the top of reddit earlier haha


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd feel really awkward posting in here later if I didn't delete my post


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2011)

Just like I said the other day Secret no question has the best legs out of any group.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

It's funny, on kpop forums the delusional virgins consider people like Hyosung to have the worst legs.


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know what they are smoking.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Whatever it is, that's not a good high


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a dee dee dee high. 

Sucks my Pandora radio is limited on the amount of kpop it has but I guess at least it has some. Mostly just seems to be missing C.N. Blue, F.T. Island, Kara, Secret and a few more.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2011)

lolol Teddy Riley


> He recently tweeted, “Back up for air and watching the Girls Climb the charts in 24hr…I LOVE IT I LOVE YOU I LOVE IT. WITH THE STRONG MARKETING OF 2 BEAST MACHINES- INTERSCOPE/ SM ENT. NO ARTIST TODAY HAVE THE POWERFUL MACHINE LIKE SM…VIDEO BILLBOARDS ALL AROUND THE MAJOR WORLD? REMIXES FROM TOP NOTCH MIXERS, F*** HATERS KEEP COMING…I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2011)

Holy shit, I had no idea Sungmin was a magician. This guy can do everything


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup as Cara and Eno said Yoona has never shown a hint of arrogance , always smiling and really carries the burden of being the face of the group .

I never got her appeal before but now I do lol . Latest example is during RM when YJS said he can't do Snsd songs Yoona was like "I can't either" , so down to earth and cute  .

Shinsadong Tiger is debuting a new group?? Hm isn't he the one who writes songs for Beast?? should be interesting

B1a4 is debuting in Japan?? honestly what have they achieved in Korea to make a move to Japan , no offense but they're just giving J-music elites more reason to hate on K-pop .


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

So yeah, didn't even know about T-ara's upcoming stuff. Can't wait.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> So yeah, didn't even know about T-ara's upcoming stuff. Can't wait.



omg JIEYON looks so sexyyyyyyyyy

I could barely recognize Eunjung. Amazing transformation.

Movie?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

30 minute MV, released on Nov. 1, for the song Cry Cry off their upcoming _Black Eyes_ album.

They said they are returning to the sound that Breaking Heart had, my FAVORITE kpop album.



omg.... so hot..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2011)

holy...amazing concept ahhaha

...staying up for SNSD today..


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> omg.... so hot..



I'm in love.  

Also, T-Ara's concept looks nice.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, can't wait to see how they made Boram, Hwayoung, and Soyeon look.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 21, 2011)

So is there any K-rock?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

the rest of the picture. Just fantastic.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Stalin said:


> So is there any K-rock?



TRAX is Korean Rock I believe.

[YOUTUBE]QjRnY2NKM2U[/YOUTUBE]

I really really love them. 



Cael said:


> the rest of the picture. Just fantastic.



Superb.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2011)

watching MuBank!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> watching MuBank!



Same


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2011)

SNSD will probably be last or so...drinking hot tea right now...

so Mr Taxi and The Boys in Kor


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2011)

as expected...SNSD is trending worldwide easily!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

> It's funny, on kpop forums the delusional virgins consider people like Hyosung to have the worst legs.



Wut? Vic, Hyosung, Gain, some of the best legs in Kpop.



> So is there any K-rock?



A ton of it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ7KBcmEhqk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bhQt-uL_w4&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVTGnpyrBl25wGUz5j87zU_QUkDOqpQWoD[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiOF7dkxVaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS_gF49i4k8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU5NYSG9u0Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOrfwpg_ars&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqECEixxrj4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulXhF4iK-zo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2011)

lol performances here:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

Fanchants are expected as I imagine Sones probably made up most of the audience. 

I was waiting for Sooyoungs fangirl

Did not disappoint, Yuri is climbing her way up my bias list and Yoona has improved alot. And Seobb was gorgeous as usual.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2011)

Seohyun was flawless. 

Mr. Taxi was meh.  it sorta needs the distortion to sound right >_>

edit: i'm actually a little sad about the outfits.  probably because if they kept them like the MV, it would have been perfect. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't like Mr taxi at all so didn't care for that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2011)

I wanted Seohyun to have that thing Yuri was wearing for most of the performance.  I think it suits her. 

Though I must say.  That hole as small as it is is completely distracting. >__>


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't see the video.

All I can see is the picture of Mika touching his lips 
It's going to be taunting me until i get home.
so glad they're coming back to korea to promote though.
A lot of fans including me have noticed they've been more sad lately.


don't touch boa teddy.
If sm says yes to him then i have no hope.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2011)

oh jesus 

the trolls have taken over kpopsecrets.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 21, 2011)

You guys should check out Superstar K3, or at least check out Oolala Session.  Those guys are good, it's just too bad that one of them is probably gonna die.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol performances here:


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2011)

oh Yoona. pek

also they have Vevo now. Eng version of the Boys and their other singles.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> oh Yoona. pek
> 
> also they have Vevo now. Eng version of the Boys and their other singles.





> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.



Fuck this shit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2011)

their lives have really improved, you can hear it in the MR


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2011)

ohdamn SM is really upping their game with this soshi comeback, they uploaded the comeback stage performances on their own youtube


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Did not disappoint, Yuri is climbing her way up my bias list and Yoona has improved alot. And Seobb was gorgeous as usual.



 

Yoona is cool

Honestly Tablo's album is flawfuckingless but he doesn't stand a chance against Soshi 

Also did Soshi get an all kill?? it's been a pretty quiet comeback sofar


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yoona is cool
> 
> Honestly Tablo's album is flawfuckingless but he doesn't stand a chance against Soshi
> 
> Also did Soshi get an all kill?? it's been a pretty quiet comeback sofar



Yep, they did get an all-kill.

Holy fuck, Mr. taxi's outfits for the girls were seriously awesome. Gold?! 

And Taeyeon's high note in mr. taxi?! NO AUTOTUNE? Simply, awesome. Especially her smile when the performance ended.

Awesome comeback stage. Everyone looked beautiful. Taeyeon's wig is so much better than her current hair D: her adlibs were, once again, overwhelmingly awesome.

Yoona got a significant amount of lines in the performance. Tiffany was adlibing the entire time =)


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ohdamn SM is really upping their game with this soshi comeback, they uploaded the comeback stage performances on their own youtube


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Wait wtf?? How did their clothes change half way through their song??
> 
> I didn't know they could do that during a live perf



Prerecorded. They have SMTOWN performances to attend in NY this weekend.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Prerecorded. They have SMTOWN performances to attend in NY this weekend.



Don't they perform infront a live audience though??

As a YG stan i'm proud of him doing well with his 2 groups

Company Ranks:
SM: 1,081,802
YG: 454,124
CCM/Mnet: 358,966
CUBE: 261,603
DSP: 182,557
JYP: 163,136
C-JeS: 161,919
Woolim: 147,915
J-Tune: 89,037
LEON: 76,870
Pledis: 62,127
Starship: 39,055
T.O.P: 32,356
TS: 30,677
NEGA: 22,495
Happy Face: 20,406
Star Empire: 8,720


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

My only complaint is that they only showed them in the second outfits for like 5 seconds, which is a shame cause some looked way sexier in it though.

But fantastic comeback!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Don't they perform infront a live audience though??
> 
> As a YG stan i'm proud of him doing well with his 2 groups
> 
> ...



idk, hopefully someone can come in and clarify it


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

I think they do it in front of a live audience. tumblr was filling up with pics and info of them during the recording. They performed it like 6 times, with two costume changes.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

, thank god they're all great on their own 

I successfully got few of my friends into Snsd , one of them is so in love with Yoona lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> , thank god they're all great on their own
> 
> I successfully got few of my friends into Snsd , one of them is so in love with Yoona lol



What happened to the other 2 members? I rarely follow Big Bang so I dunno what's going on


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

GD failed a weed drug test, cause supposedly someone passed him a cig in a club and he didn't realize it was weed until he tried it. And Daesung had that car accident, but will be back in December I heard.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Cael said:


> GD failed a weed drug test, cause supposedly someone passed him a cig in a club and he didn't realize it was weed until he tried it.


Honestly the lamest excuse ever but I don't give a darn because i'm biased and I hang around with the biggest potheads  


> And Daesung had that car accident, but will be back in December I heard.


Unfortunate


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> , thank god they're all great on their own
> 
> I successfully got few of my friends into Snsd , one of them is so in love with Yoona lol



There's nothing to worry about too much though.
they'll all be at Big show and the YG fam concert unless something else happens.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Se7en said:


> There's nothing to worry about too much though.
> they'll all be at Big show and the YG fam concert unless something else happens.



5 year curse . All I want is a flawless BB comeback because they need to show the nugus how it's done  .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

> Honestly Tablo's album is flawfuckingless but he doesn't stand a chance against Soshi



Don't underestimate the power of Tablo or Epik High. He'll do well for himself.



> Company Ranks:
> SM: 1,081,802
> YG: 454,124
> CCM/Mnet: 358,966
> ...



Idgi:/


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Oh2xhEr7f_0[/YOUTUBE]
A new version of someday.
I like this version more :33
They remade it so Soo could rest his voice a little


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

By the way.
the site I order CDs from put up THEBOYS posters



Seems they are just the Teaser images.
Still wants sunnys
hmmm


----------



## Spica (Oct 21, 2011)

Sunny <3 After her new hair, she's like a fresh breath in my life. /iknowitsastupidwigbutshesuitsitsoooooomuch


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Don't underestimate the power of Tablo or Epik High. He'll do well for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Idgi:/



Long list , read at your own risk . Tablo has always been a genius but I don't know if he'd do well with all the bullshit he's been through and without Epik high . So looking forward to the song with Taeyang though .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaon 2011 Album Sales Master List

YG:
Big Bang: 
4th Mini 134,835
Special Edition 87,894
Big Show 2011 25,162
2010 Big Show 4,810
Always 2,271
Vol. 1 2,191

TOTAL: 257,163

GD&TOP:
GD&TOP 25,455
GD&TOP V2 7,821

TOTAL: 33,276

G-Dragon:
Heartbreaker 6,511
Shine a Light 3,797

TOTAL: 10,541

2NE1:
2nd Mini Album 73,941
To Anyone 28,010
The 1st Mini Album 7,441

TOTAL: 109,392

Psy PSYFIVE 1,071

Seungri VVIP 40,003

Taeyang Solar 2,678

YG TOTAL: 454,124

SM:
Shinee:
Hello 22,051
ROMEO 8,943
Year of Us 7,033
Amigo 7,557
Lucifer 6,578
The Shinee World 6,348
Replay 3,268

TOTAL: 62,225

Super Junior:
Mr. Simple 318,669
A-Cha: 97,210
Bonamana 7,062
Super Junior05 5,887
Sorry, Sorry 5,011
Don't Don 4,526
2nd Asia tour 4,138
Super Junior Happy Cooking 2,230
Bonamana (Repack) 925

TOTAL: 443,082

SNSD:
1st Asia Concert 38,798
RDR 28,429
OH! 16,248
Hoot 14,187
Baby Baby 11,925
Girl's Generation 11,838
GEE 10,491
Genie 9,705
Into the New World 7,669

TOTAL: 147,944

DBSK:
KYHD 230,922
KYHD repack 55,234
'O'-Jung.Ban.Hap 12,633
Rising Sun 3,902
Trust 3,624
Mirotic 2,424
Christmas Gift: 2,354

TOTAL: 308,719

SM The Ballad Volume1 3,298

Boa Copy and Paste 2,256

F(x):
Pinochio 60,665
Hot Summer 41,686
NUABO 10,807
Chu~ 1,575

TOTAL: 114,278

SM TOTAL: 1,081,802

JYP:
2AM:
Saint O'clock 6,327
I've Done Wrong 5,359

TOTAL: 11,686

2PM:
Hands Up 92,932
Still 2PM 8,279
Don't Stop Can't Stop 6,543
1:59 PM 5,895

TOTAL: 113,649

Miss A:
A Class 26,950
Bad But Good 2,763

TOTAL: 29,713

Wonder Girls 2 Different Tears 2,369

HOMME Homme 3,661

Joo Heartmade 1,027

8eight 8eight 1,031

JYP TOTAL: 163,136

Pledis:
AfterSchool Virgin 24,373
ASRed 4th Single Album 11,240
ASBlue 4th Single Album 10,000
OC Bangkok City 7,430
Gahee Bad Person 3,991
OC Magic Girl 2,663
OC Aing 2,430

Pledis TOTAL: 62,127

DSP:
Kara:
Step: 97,667
Jumping 16,860
Revolution 13,523
Lupin 6,877
Honey 4,485
Blooming 3,868
Rock U 3,838
Pretty Girl 2,794

TOTAL: 149,912

Rainbow:
So? 19,943
So? Repack 5,797
Gossip Girl 3,421

TOTAL: 27,588

SS501:
Destination 3,029
Rebirth 2,028

DSP TOTAL: 182,557

CUBE:
B2st:
Fact and Fiction 135,160
Shock 17,183
Lights Go On Again Deluxe 13,880
Lights Go On Again 12,594
1st Mini 10,274
Mastermind 8,397
Genesis 3,703

TOTAL: 200,404

4minute:
4minutes left 31,196
4minute Hit Ur Heart 3,676

TOTAL: 34,872

G.NA:
Black and White 11,075
Top Girl: 6,551

TOTAL: 17,626

Hyuna Bubble Pop 9,851

APINK 7 springs 9,319

Heo Gak First Story 12,013

CUBE TOTAL: 284,085

CCM:
5Dolls:
5 charming Girls 3,765
Remix 2,661

TOTAL: 6,426

CNBLUE:
First Step 109,054
Thank You 28,925
Bluelove 26,354
Blutory 19,833

TOTAL: 184,166

T-ara:
John Travolta Wannabe 28,084
Temptastic 17,225
Roly Poly in Copacabana: 17,000
Breaking Heart 13,444
Absolute 4,381

TOTAL: 77,050

FT Island:
Return 51,056
Beautiful Journey 13,174
Jump Up 3,046

TOTAL: 67,276

Seeya See You Again 5,997

Yangpa Elegy Nouveau 4,987

Davichi: 
Love Delight 9,563
Innocence 1,917
Vivid Summer Edition 1,584

TOTAL: 13,064

CCM TOTAL: 358,966

Star Empire:
Z:EA:
Exciting 8,063
Lovability 657

Star Empire TOTAL: 8,720

Secret:
Shy Boy 11,873
Starlight Moonlight 10,775
Secret Time 4,873
Madonna 3,156

TOTAL: 33,399

LEON:
IU:
Real 38,425*
Real+ 21,361
Growing Up 6,644
IM...IU 6,263
Lost and Found 3,022 

TOTAL: 75,715

SunnyHill Midnight Circus 1,155

LEON TOTAL: 76,870

Brown-Eyed Girls:
6th Sense 19,285
Sound G Sign 2,410
Festa On Ice 800

TOTAL: 22,495

JYJ:
In Heaven 136,500
The Beginning Concert 25,419

TOTAL: 161,919

Starship:
Sistar:
SO COOL: 13,099
Push Push 1,759

TOTAL: 14,858

Boyfriend:
Boyfriend 13,239

K.Will: 
The Heart is Beating 9,461
Tears Drop Drop 1,497

Starship TOTAL: 39,055

Happy Face:
Dal Shabet:
Pink Rocket 4,161
Supa Dupa Diva 3,907
Bling Bling 3,609

TOTAL: 11,677

4Men: The Artist 8,729 

Happy Face TOTAL: 20,406

MBLAQ:
Mona Lisa 38,505
BLAQ Style 30,281
BLAQ Style 3D 18,480
Y 1,771

TOTAL: 89,037

Infinite:
Over the Top 54,149
Paradise: 34,704
Inspirit 25,808
Evolution 21,623
First Invasion 11,631

TOTAL: 147,915

Rookies**:
B1A4: it B2A4 20,791
B1A4: Let's Fly 17,205
Block B: New Kids On The Block 15,737
Brave Girls: The Difference 11,633
Boyfriend: Boyfriend 11,486
APink: 7 Springs 9,319
Dalmation: 1st Mini Album 5,484
Dal Shabet: Pink Rocket 4,161
HITT: Here is the Top 4,079
Dal Shabet: Supa Dupa Diva 3,907
5Dolls: 5 Charming Girls 3,765
Dal Shabet: Bling Bling 3,609
Brave Girls: Back to the Future 3,484
5Dolls: Remix 2,661
X5: Xenos 2,640
Kim Bo Kyung: The 1st Day 2,427
Kim Bo Kyung: Growing 2,058
Touch: Too Hot to Handle 1,618
Swincle: Shake Ur Body 961

OSTs & Shows
Infinity Challenge: 51,300
You're Beautiful: 52,605
Secret Garden Sp.: 47,373
You're Beautiful pt2: 47,458
I Am a Singer pt1: 35,498
You've Fallen for Me pt1: 23,907
Protect the Boss: 23,894
Dream High: 20,927
I Am A Singer pt1&2: 19,899
Sungkyungkwan Scandal: 19,052

Male Solos:
Kim Hyun Joong: Breakdown 114,586
Seungri: 40,003
Sung Shi Kyung: 30,077
Heo Yeong Seng: Let It Go 29,413
Eru: Feel Brand New 17,433
Park Jung Min: 17,233
Shin Hye Sung: The Road Not Taken 16,496
Kim Kyu Jong: Turn Me On 12,826
Heo Gak: First Story 12,013
Kim Hyeoung Joon: My Girl 10,322
K.Will: The Heart is Beating 9,461
Park Jung Min: Park Jung Min, The 9,259
Wheesung: Heartbreaking Story 8,292
Kim Bum Soo: Solista pt 2 6,904
Kim Tae Woo: T School 6,536
Hwanhee: Hwanehee 5,697
Kim Tae Woo: T School (Il Ban) 5,634
Jung Yup: Thinking Back On Me 5,446
Kim Bum Soo: Solista pt2 5,421
Jang Woo Hyun: I Am the Future 5,214
Min Kyung Hoon: Picnic 4,828
Lee Sung Chul: Love is so Difficult 4,369
Bobby Kim: Love Ch. One 4,224
Yiruma: From the Yellow Room 3,745
Brain: Unveiled 3,496 (4,466)
G-Dragon: Heartbreaker 3,481
Kim Yeon Woo: Missing Love 3,374
Lee Seungi-Gi: Shadow Repack 3,271
Lee Ru Ma: First Love Repack 3,060
Kim Gun Mo: 13th Best 2,850
Lee Jung: Let's Dance 2,736
Lee Juck: Love 2,608
YoonHan: Untouched 2,456
Lee MinKi: No Kidding 1,825
Lee Seung-Gi: When a Man Loves a Woman	1,192
Lee Min Woo: Minnovation 1,173
Lee Seung-Gi: Break Up Stories 1,154
Lee Seung-Gi: Crazy For You 1,081

Other:
Leessang: Asura Balbalta 24,481
Brown Eyed Soul: BES 11,995
SG Wannabe: SG Wanna pt2 11,921
The Black Skirts: DWBIOS 7,472
Soul Diving: Bad Habits 6,802
Verbal Jint: Easy 3,965
MtoM: Such Garbage 3,311
M4: Regular 3,199
Supreme Team: Spin Off Repack 2,344
Monday Kiz: Memories Cantare 1,960
Eluphant: Man On The Earth 1,797
015B: 20th Century Boy 1,743
Linu's Blanket: Show Me Love 1,699
AZIATIX: Nocturnal 1,632


Company Ranks:
SM: 1,081,802
YG: 454,124
CCM/Mnet: 358,966
CUBE: 261,603
DSP: 182,557
JYP: 163,136
C-JeS: 161,919
Woolim: 147,915
J-Tune: 89,037
LEON: 76,870
Pledis: 62,127
Starship: 39,055
T.O.P: 32,356
TS: 30,677
NEGA: 22,495
Happy Face: 20,406
Star Empire: 8,720

3/4 Year Rankings

Top 25 Albums: (OSTs not included)

1.	SUJU: Mr. Simple 318,669
2.	DBSK: KYHD 230,922
3.	B2st: Fact and Fiction 135,160
4.	Big Bang: 4th Mini 134,835
5.	Kim Hyun Joong: Breakdown 114,586
6.	CN Blue: First Step 109,054
7.	Kara: Step: 97,667
8.	SUJU: A-Cha: 97,2102
9.	2PM: Hands Up 92,932
10.	Big Bang: Special Edition 87,894
11.	2NE1: 2nd Mini Album 73,941
12.	F(x): Pinochio 60,665
13.	DBSK: KYHD repack 55,234
14.	Infinite: Over the Top 54,149
15.	FT Island: Return 51,056
16.	F(x): Hot Summer 41,686
17.	Seungri: VVIP 40,003
18.	SNSD: 1st Asia Concert 38,798
19.	MBLAQ: Mona Lisa 38,505
20.	IU: Real 38,425
21.	Infinite: Paradise 34,704
22.	4minute: 4minutes left 31,196
23.	MBLAQ: BLAQ Style 30,281
24.	Sung Shi Kyung: 30,077
25.	CN Blue: Thank You 28,925


Top 10 Male Artists:

1. SUJU 443,082
2. DBSK 308,719
3. Big Bang 257,163
4. B2st: 200,404
5. CN Blue: 184,166
6. Infinite: 147,915
7. Kim Hyun Joong 114,586
8. 2PM: 113,649
9. MBLAQ 89,037
10. FT Island: 67,276

Top 10 Female Artists:

1. Kara 149,912
2. SNSD 147,944
3. F(x) 114,278
4. 2NE1 108,604
5. T-ara 77,050
6. IU 75,715
7. 4minute 34,872
8. Secret 33,399
9. Miss A 29,713
10. Rainbow 27,588

Top 10 Female Artist Albums

1. Kara: Step: 97,667
2. 2NE1: 2nd Mini Album 73,941
3. F(x): Pinochio 60,665
4. F(x): Hot Summer 41,686
5. SNSD: 1st Asia Concert 38,798
6. IU: Real 38,425
7. 4minute: 4minutes left 31,196
8. SNSD: RDR 28,429
9.	T-ara: John Travolta Wannabe 28,084
10.	2NE1: To Anyone 28,010

Top 10 Male Artist Albums:

1.	SUJU: Mr. Simple 318,669
2.	DBSK: KYHD 230,922
3.	B2st: Fact and Fiction 135,160
4.	Big Bang: 4th Mini 134,835
5.	Kim Hyun Joong: Breakdown 114,586
6.	CN Blue: First Step 109,054
7. SUJU: A-Cha: 97,2102
8.	2PM: Hands Up 92,932
9.	Big Bang: Special Edition 87,894
10. DBSK: KYHD repack 55,234


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Also before anyone says Beast beat BB , their first week sales are not included because no one knows how much they sold accurately in their first week but it's over 100 k


----------



## Zach (Oct 21, 2011)

Sunny bunny


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2011)

Also is Seungri like the most underrated artist ever?? guy pwns with no promotions . Maybe YG should pay more attention to the maknae .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

I never take Kpop album sales too seriously as markers of popularity with all the Bulk buying going on, Digital sales are much more accurate of who has done well. Now if a group can sell alot without much of a fanbase then that's impressive aka Inpinitu, Rainbow, CNB, IU etc.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2011)

Seungri is the maknae? I always thought Taeyang was


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6GFN8tXpTw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2011)

Seungri is the STRONG BABY

CRACK CRACK CRACK

also, i had something i wanted to mention but i forget.  I think I was going to commend Yoona on her breathing but my hatred of MRs still gets in the way XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

Can I just say I preferred Seungri's solo to the Big Bang album. White Love remains one of my favourtie tracks of the year,

So listened to Secret's full album, not bad, nice ballads and stuff, not something that I'd listen to alot but not bad at all.

And I now know why I liked Boyfriend's track so much, it was composed by sweettune. For some reason they can do no wrong, each of their song seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

the bad side to sweet tune is that sometimes the song's beats overlap other songs of theirs.



Cael what did Bestbuy say?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 21, 2011)

Nuuu what have you done Caraa. Now I'll have that song stuck in my head the rest of the day  It's sad they can't perform together. :c 

I can't wait to listen to more Big Bang songs, or their solo songs. Seungri's album was quite a shock since it was better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm surprised Secret even managed to sell more than 30k overall cause their physical sales tend to do really crap, girls be getting it!


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

the epic Meme made a comeback.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Nuuu what have you done Caraa. Now I'll have that song stuck in my head the rest of the day  It's sad they can't perform together. :c
> 
> I can't wait to listen to more Big Bang songs, or their solo songs. Seungri's album was quite a shock since it was better than I expected it to be.



The moment I thought Seungri and Baby in the same sentence, no one was safe. 

SO HOTTEST IN THE WORLD

LIKE D-D-D-DD-DIS YO


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Oct 21, 2011)

ffff, The Boys have almost 9 million hits in only a few days. Looking back at f(x) Danger. 10Fmillion in six months <_<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2011)

Spica said:


> ffff, The Boys have almost 9 million hits in only a few days. Looking back at f(x) Danger. 10Fmillion in six months <_<



they are SNSD after all


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol YT vids. I saw ELF telling Kamilas to spam F5 on Step and to not get beat by SNSD and they were like noone gives a shit. People need to stop being so cray cray.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2011)

Kamilia, still the good guys of the Kpop world.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol YT vids. I saw ELF telling Kamilas to spam F5 on Step and to not get beat by SNSD and they were like noone gives a shit. People need to stop being so cray cray.



funny how they expect Kamilias to be nice after them + Kissmes treated them like shit for Kara winning over their oppas


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2011)

MuCore time!! MCs YuTi!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 21, 2011)

I am staying up for this one!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uqyi90fA_M&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
They look amazing  it's a shame Dae couldn't be there :c


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2011)

I preferred the Music Bank comeback, they sounded better there.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)

MuCore is over...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2011)

KBS is airing the free NY/NJ concert thing:
KBS World airs "New York-Korea Festival" this Sunday(10/23) at 22:40(KST)!! TVXQ, 2PM, SHINee, 4Minute, BEAST, SISTAR, G.NA


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)

yah I love their outfits today..especially Jessica!


----------



## Zach (Oct 22, 2011)

Ichi you're not bias at all


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> KBS is airing the free NY/NJ concert thing:
> KBS World airs "New York-Korea Festival" this Sunday(10/23) at 22:40(KST)!! TVXQ, 2PM, SHINee, 4Minute, BEAST, SISTAR, G.NA



I'll need to get a live stream for that.


----------



## Zach (Oct 22, 2011)

Why does it have to happen on football day


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Ichi you're not bias at all



llllllllllllollllllllllllll :RDR


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2011)

bleah i needa do these more there's so many albums i wanna rage about.

*Spoiler*: _Fiction & Fact_ 




*Fiction and Fact*
Beast
_1st Full Album_​


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2011)

Good review RA . On rainy days is indeed the best song and really shows off their vocal ability.

They have improved tons though especially Doojoon and Dongwoon


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Hyoyeon for Vogue Girl, November. I think she looks nice, good for her!


----------



## Kiss (Oct 22, 2011)

^She looks cute, but she looks better with dark hair IMO. 



Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uqyi90fA_M&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> They look amazing  it's a shame Dae couldn't be there :c



They have so much fun. :33
I want to see all 5 of them on stage again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2011)

Goddammit SM must be in New York as I type this. ;_____;


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2011)

Cael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh she looks good


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2011)

it's cold as hell outside today.  sucks that they had to choose the weekend it gets cold as shit to come here


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonder Girls comeback in November!


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you know a specific date GG?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Do you know a specific date GG?



7               th


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

It's gonna be a good end of the year. SNSD, Wonder Girls, T-ara, Brown Eyed Girls, GD (Possibly?)


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Hustler said:


> 7               th



Nice, hopefully it'll be a good comeback.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2011)

Nah not G-d , the next release from BB should be their comeback as five in Feb or maybe Taeyang before that


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Saw some of the NY concert thing, the people kinda look bored or somethingXD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)

only if Im in NY for SMtown on my bd..that will be legit!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm still a bit sad I couldn't go to SMTown. By the time we were able to check for tickets, the only ones left were very expensive. At least that I could find on the site for it. I tried all the options, and all that came up was like in the hundreds.

I think I'd feel very out of place in the audience too..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)

lol SMtown in LA here the most expensive sold out first xD


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

If I'm gonna put out big money, I'd like to have a chance to see 2NE1, T-ara, BEG, etc. If somehow those 3 could tour the US with SNSD, I'd hit up a few concerts.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha that would be perfection.  An all star concert tour, like the one in Sydney but with more locations. xD


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

Cara and I would go together. I'd be her protection, she'd be the one making me seem less weird for being there


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha that would be perfection.  An all star concert tour, like the one in *Sydney* but with more locations. xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2011)

But we'll also deck ourselves out in weird stuff just for the sake of weirdness.

As in I will wear a giant sweet potato costume with a giant card with Yonghwa's face edited to look like the devil.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

...I would dress normally, sorry


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2011)

Damn. 

Guess I can always force Fail to go and make him dress up as Keroro.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)

enjoy!... xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2011)

Pimp Yul and Gangsta Sunny have reappeared.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

A bit too much Grudge make up on some of them.

If Sm town or YG family come to London I'll go. But I'd be worried going on my own, I'll look too sad;_;


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Damn.
> 
> Guess I can always force Fail to go and make him dress up as Keroro.



If he does that, I'll dress up as a teddy bear.

And in those pics, I (of course) like Sunny the best. That goofy smile, I just prefer it to a seemingly forced camera smile. Hyoyeon looks sad, actually.


So, after all the years and performances, this is still my all-time favorite SNSD perf.

[YOUTUBE]ZDpykZZXOr8[/YOUTUBE]

I'd like to hear them do it again, since I think they've become better singers. Also, I still have no idea what the difference is between the normal and the acoustic version on the album


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 22, 2011)

isn't it only girls that go to them concerts? Any guy that went there would look extremely gay.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2011)

i blame America why had to be so large >.<


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> isn't it only girls that go to them concerts? Any guy that went there would look extremely gay.



So liking the music isn't gay, but seeing the music performed is? I mean, unless a guy is blowing another guy in the stands.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2011)

Kagawa said:


> isn't it only girls that go to them concerts? Any guy that went there would look extremely gay.



I went to Hollywood Bowl twice in a year with two of my female friends when SNSD was present, SHINee, 4minute and it wasn't gay. There were surprisingly lot more guys than I had expected.



Cael said:


> So liking the music isn't gay, but seeing the music performed is? I mean, unless a guy is blowing another guy in the stands.



I agree. America has dumb down the word "gay" when it comes to liking female singers or going to concerts. It's an unfortunate world we live in.

I get criticized a lot but I don't care.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I just meant that I'd feel out of place. Chances are the people there would be like "You're a fan, wow that's cool."

And I see tons of guys going to the Asian concerts,


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 22, 2011)

Cael said:


> So liking the music isn't gay, but seeing the music performed is? I mean, unless a guy is blowing another guy in the stands.



Liking the music isn't bad,  going to scream over them and creaming yourself is taking it a bit to far for a male in my eyes  *shrug*. 99% Its usually girls in the concerts from what i see from the fanvids and screaming, but hey you can be the 1%


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, because I'm a fan I will revert into a 14 yr old girl when seeing them. I'm just a Nancy waiting to burst out  






Also, Goddess Fei:


----------



## Chloe (Oct 22, 2011)

My mum watched the MV for Step and said they all look like 12 year olds, except for Gyuri


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2011)

Ooo, gotta watch that ^

NSFW


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 22, 2011)

^



that akward moment when everyone posts things a day later then when you posted them 
happens everytime.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2011)

Se7en said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I don't visit OMONA because of fangirls saying cutesy stuff to each other and hardly visit allkpop.

But thanks =)


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 22, 2011)

I never read the comment on omona so I wouldn't know


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I posted the version without the writing on it in the cagfc. I assume faps occurred.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 22, 2011)

I totally just realised Jiyoon has really nice legs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irTlSQMQnmM&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]

I don't understand how this has 4 downvotes.  Fuck this song is amazing.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 22, 2011)

I liked both of her songs.

but I don't know who she is


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I never read the comment on omona so I wouldn't know



lol, i don't think you want to.

"hey bb. thats some qt avatar!!"

other girl replies "ty bb <3333"


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 22, 2011)

what does QT, BB and TY mean? 

I'm no good at slang.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Omona is better than before, last year it was filled with trolls and fangirls.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2011)

Se7en said:


> what does QT, BB and TY mean?
> 
> I'm no good at slang.



qt = cutie

bb = babe/baby

ty = thank you

Is that true Ennoea? I would like to go back only if what you said is true.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

I only ever read the posts but from the few Kara and SNSD posts I've read, the community is alot less retarded now.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 22, 2011)

I feel like I'm alone on this but at SMTOWN i want to see the reactions of Boa and Suju if a bra was thrown at them and for FX and SNSD, boxers. 
I'm so weird 


Girls' Generation said:


> qt = cutie
> 
> bb = babe/baby
> 
> ...



Thank you :33


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2011)

I prefer the old Omona . Either way they're retarded , might aswell be the extreme .

Miss the 4minute troll and his/her legendary "flop" lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I prefer the old Omona . Either way they're retarded , might aswell be the extreme .
> 
> Miss the 4minute troll and his/her legendary "flop" lol



 that 4minute troll.

nobody cared enough to make enough posts about 4minute once he/she left though


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 23, 2011)

baby u above an akb48 song 
holy crap
:WOW

/something on go's twitter


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> that 4minute troll.
> 
> nobody cared enough to make enough posts about 4minute once he/she left though



I know 

Tablo is doing pretty damn well against Snsd and Seungi . I didn't have much expectations considering this is his first comeback after the controversy .


----------



## Chloe (Oct 23, 2011)

Just an observation but Yoona looks like Ashley Tisdale in The Boys MV


----------



## Chloe (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 23, 2011)

I need to download this version! 

Anyways, I noticed this too.

While they're both catchy, the Korean version seems to have a bit more punch, even though I dont know what theyre saying.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2011)

sica waylt


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah, the guy who posted it is right. But they did a fantastic job matching notes up and stuff.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2011)

Cael said:


> yeah, the guy who posted it is right. But they did a fantastic job matching notes up and stuff.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, makes sense. Did you see Sunny dart into place towards the end? Looked like she was about to miss her spot, and she just whizzed by the back. It was easy to spot, since she is the _only_ person wearing any color.

So cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> sica waylt


----------



## Zach (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh Sica I love her.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL Jessica.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol Jessica bluffing to cover up the fact that she's fucking Hara

More remakes sigh but it actually sounds good so meh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klYRQtUDYv0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9rTOnLaIs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 23, 2011)

BEG won A mutizen~

Bye guys I'll be back later,

I'll post fancams here so check back around 8pmish.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

I like Go Away in Japanese.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2011)

> Full Timeline of Events:
> --- Strongly preferred that you wear pink all day or Girls' Generation paraphernalia ---
> (Let's show Girls' Generation how much support they have here in America!!!)
> 7AM-9AM - Good Morning America Filming
> *** We to help make the Girls make a splash in the American Market by stopping outside the studio decked out in our best pink gear and holding our favorite fan signs! We're going to be giving away 50 signed CD's to those dedicating their times and efforts so early that morning at the event!



Don't know how legit this is though but if it is then good news for Americunts


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2011)

One thing I like about the online kpop fandom, there's always SO many people giving away cd's. If you have a tumblr and follow some kpop fans, you will see it often.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

Well when you bulk buy you need to get rid of the cds.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

This is the first time I couldn't do anything when the girls are in the States...sad me*


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 23, 2011)

SMTOWN in New York?! Why not come to LA! More asianssssssssssssss more looooooveeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2011)

Cause they went to LA last year?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

they even selling goods for the one in NY, but they didnt for LA...wae!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

Ichi life isn't fair.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

indeed ...:RDR


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2011)

That's kinda lame. Someone just posted about getting to see them do a sound check/rehearsal. Them and Tiffany were making hearts at each other, and when they'd cheer Taeyeon would cheer back. Apparently everyone looked really happy but YoonA. After seeing Running Man, I think it's just the face that YoonA makes when focused or zoning out. She tends to look angry


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 23, 2011)

G.na was in Los Angeles yesterday.................. I barely found out late last night. D: D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> G.na was in Los Angeles yesterday.................. I barely found out late last night. D: D:



ya but i think she's going back Kor today or so..according to her tweet last night..she was with Kahi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

its my bd and no one says anything... xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Don't know how legit this is though but if it is then good news for Americunts



oh so this is just the fans...

I actually could watch that the entire time if they were going to be on it.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol, happy 20th/21st/22nd/23rd birthday!

go get drunk, dude


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Lol, happy 20th/21st/22nd/23rd birthday!
> 
> go get drunk, dude



lool thanks..i dont drink..really


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh looky what's this?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh looky what's this?



you are jjang!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 23, 2011)

Here, dude



She's your taxi driver & your genie. Ask her to take you somewhere and she will grant it!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Here, dude
> 
> 
> 
> She's your taxi driver & your genie. Ask her to take you somewhere and she will grant it!



faint.gif <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2011)

the one place where all of us want to be right now: SMTOWN NYC.

IT'S HAPPENING RIGHT NOW ;__________________________;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

Cara the time has come to put our plan in order. Drive to NYC and when a Wild Seobb appears use a picture of Jessica Alba to lure her in to an open spot, and pounce on her with a potato sack. Thus you'll have your very own Seohyun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

use Johnny Depp pic lol !! lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 23, 2011)

Any new news on IU's korean comeback?

I read somewhere that she might be releasing a Japanese album sometime in December of this year.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol Sones are crazy but it's strangely hot


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol Sones are crazy but it's strangely hot


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

So I'm half deaf and cant speak. I'll put the fan cam of what I took on my moms fb because YouTube is frustrating me. Please wait :3
By the way I take full responsibily of my horrible Korean and my tvxq fangirling.
You have been warned


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> So I'm half deaf and cant speak. I'll put the fan cam of what I took on my moms fb because YouTube is frustrating me. Please wait :3
> By the way I take full responsibily of my horrible Korean and my tvxq fangirling.
> You have been warned



Awesome =)

Hope to see them soon!

lol, on your mother's facebook? wat


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm fighting myself not to watch SMtown fancams ahhaha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2011)

Seobb without puffy eyes is no Seobb at all


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

blame PS..


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2011)

Did SeoKyu perform at SMtown? 

All the stans on tumblr are going crazy  . 



> "seohyun: 'im so glad to be... So happy to be...' tiffany: 'here..."



Lol! waa cute!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I need my Seobb with some puffs!




My god. Sometimes I feel that I do not choose my bias for a group. The bias chooses me


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't tell who that is! Narsha? Jessica?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Did SeoKyu perform at SMtown?
> 
> All the stans on tumblr are going crazy  .
> 
> ...



they did
Seob looks <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I can't tell who that is! Narsha? Jessica?



Hyorin. As soon as I saw SISTAR, she became my bias. I had no idea at that time how talented she really was. When I saw her on Immortal Song 2, wow, blew me away.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I saw the screencaps , Seob did indeed look fantastic 

Oh she really does look a Narsha/Jessica love child to me lol . Does anyone even like Dasom or Soyu? lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

ohhh awesome!


> SM Entertainment announced that BoA would be making her Hollywood debut through the upcoming dance flick, ?COBU 3D?.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeah I saw the screencaps , Seob did indeed look fantastic
> 
> Oh she really does look a Narsha/Jessica love child to me lol . Does anyone even like Dasom or Soyu? lol



I like Soyu :x

Seen a few Soyu stans but never saw a dasom one before


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm...does anyone have photos for Yuri in the tie and bangs from the mv? 

Ive seen SNSD in their other The Boys outfit sets - even individual large, fullbody photos but I cant seem to find them from that one particular set...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2011)

^ I'll try googling some, finding some on Tumblr as well


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

I was JUST watching that. I'm assuming it was a huge success, which means idols will be here in no time


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

well  me and my  mom had a  small fight and she took away her  phone and threatened to delete them . i don't know when i'll get them to you i'm sorry


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds shitty. Just listen to whatever she says, cause she so has you by the throat right now.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2011)

Cael said:


> I was JUST watching that. I'm assuming it was a huge success, which means idols will be here in no time



lol, I know huh. Coincidence.



Se7en said:


> well  me and my  mom had a  small fight and she took away her  phone and threatened to delete them . idon't know when i'll get tgem to you im sorry



Gotta play the sweet angelic girl so you can get your phone back!


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

anyway here
hilights of tonight
boa saying her shortswhere to small. 
onews opera 
suju singing this cool rock song with zhou mi and henry playing instruments,( i think). -Don't Don. 
kangta his performances were all awesome 
The lucifer light show 
tvxq flying overhead and preforming 3 sons in a row
key and krystal 'my first kiss' 
shinee turning amigo into a hardcore rock song 
tiffany making fun of the other members
the dance if who i saw was a member of it then seohyun, she can pop. 
boas movie trailer
the boaxkey moments


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

it's her phone gg not mine..



donghae or kyu, i think, were taking peoples cameras and recording himself and taking pictures with the ga seection then giving it back. 
everything key did
my smtown towel from the merch booth
ill correct my mistakes tomorrow typing fast on my psp isn't my strong point. 

edit..the smtown bus, it was really cool looking, saw it twice.
i also ate korean food
well 4am time to get to sleep


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> its here phone gg not mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope it goes well between you and your mother!

Thanks for the summary of the event.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 24, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> ^ I'll try googling some, finding some on Tumblr as well.



Well make sure you have your safe search to moderate.

I tried to google search with the keywords, "Yuri bangs" (cause she has the bangs hairstyle right?).

Not what youre looking for....not what you're looking for at all! 
.

.
.

.
.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well make sure you have your safe search to moderate.
> 
> I tried to google search with the keywords, "Yuri bangs" (cause she has the bangs hairstyle right?).
> 
> ...



In that case, go with Yuri Kwon bangs maybe


----------



## koguryo (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUO6HFakxeA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2011)

Watching the fancam... Sooyoung has great english as well.  She must have really good language skills since she learned Japanese so young.

edit: lol so young... sooyoung... 

unfortunately watching fancams is making it hard for me to function

I keep looking at Seohyun waving at the audience


*Spoiler*: _all i think... spoilered because i keep being a downer in my posts. XD_ 






SHE COULD OF BEEN WAVING AT ME IF I WAS THERE.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2011)

HOLY SHIT

I TURNED ON GOOD MORNING AMERICA

ALL THE SOSHIFIED FANS

FUUU I SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS OVER AN HOUR AGO

edit: Same just spoke to Soy I think... however it was on the local weather. :/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2011)

RA : You're the only Soyu stan i've seen

Yg's awesome MV making skills combined with Tablo's music is just too much win

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmX-K7eadM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2011)

indeed.  watched it earlier :3


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm waiting for Part 2 to listen to Tablo's album but from Air Bag and Bad I have to say it seems like he's released the best album this year. Who's the girl singer? She sounds like Lune but she's with Mnet and this girl must be some YG girl.

Also I hope SeoKyu burns


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm up.
and also crying.

Let me correct my posts from last night.

I think me and my mom were just tired so today was fine. when we can figure how to get them off her phone tomorrow then i'll upload them for you guys.
(mondays she works 2-10pm)


here's the towel i bought.

LADY teaser 2


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

I just read a big article on the Stanford Magazine website about the Tablo controversy. Wow, my opinion of the South Korean public is at an all time low.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

this is awesome~


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

His anti-group really were a bunch of psychos.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I couldn't believe some of the stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm done with UMJ, Kara's new Jap album will have Mister and Jumping on it, no joke. There's laziness and then there's this.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 24, 2011)

Min's tweet. They're so cute :33


----------



## rice (Oct 24, 2011)

^are they rubbing it in snsd's face? 

oh and guys, where can i watch i am a singer? :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2011)

They weren't lying, they eat a lot. XD

edit: I just had an Ad for that whatsitcalled boy group, heart 2 heart i think


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep

/Obligatory Gif


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy shit I need to watch that episode

I showed my sister that H2H group and their song, by the end she kicked me for wasting her timeXD


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

A friend of mine sent me a link to their video, and he was like "This is the worst thing I've ever seen."

I explained to him that they were taking notes from korean groups, just douching it up x1000. I showed him some kpop stuff, and he agreed that it was MUCH better.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

Even the third rate Kpop stuff is a million times better than that rubbish. A song about Facebook? Judging so hard.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

smtown uploaded their recaps of last night~


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> smtown uploaded their recaps of last night~



Thanks. But, I'll watch this and wait for your fancams too =)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

oh gawd the SNSD fan meet...super jelly!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, so happy! They had such great things to say about not just the concert, but the industry as a whole. There was praise written about just about everyone, especially SHINee and Suju/KRY. I was happy to see the favorable comparison between SNSD and the american female pop stars. 



NYC, successfully won over


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2011)

oh wow what is UMJ doing with KARA, if they could come up with that many original songs for Soshi and made it one of the best fucking albums from a kpop group this year, idk why they couldn't do that with kara.

then again Soshi's singles all didn't have a B-Side while Kara's did.


----------



## Naked (Oct 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm waiting for Part 2 to listen to Tablo's album but from Air Bag and Bad I have to say it seems like he's released the best album this year. Who's the girl singer? She sounds like Lune but she's with Mnet and this girl must be some YG girl.
> 
> Also I hope SeoKyu burns


The female singer in Bad is *Jinsil from 매드 솔 차일드 (Mad Soul Child)* if you haven't found out already.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2J8rFIgc0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice Fei avatar, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Naked (Oct 24, 2011)

Cael said:


> Nice Fei avatar, she's gorgeous.


Yeah, I took it from a photo someone posted here.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

KARA - Super Girl! woot!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

The red cover is hot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

yah the red one looks the best imo!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

I will not spoiler this xD


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2011)

Wonder how long they stuck around in NYC.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

Meanwhile, the Brown Eyed Girls will be taking some time off and returning a week later with their repackaged album.



WHAT?

i'm not ready.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

One week? That's tough for them. I wonder what the repackage will be like?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 24, 2011)

I think they had this all planned out beforehand which is probably why they took so long.
I bet you the MV is already filmed if they release one


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2011)

lolz so me and my friend were camwhoring before we took our grad pictures and my friend decided to use the pretty function on her phone... all it did was make us paler. Guess where she got her phone from 


*Spoiler*: __ 



pshhh, she didn't even need to use the pretty function


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2011)

Nods is that you in the pic? You remind me of a kpop idol but its like a mix of a few


----------



## Adachi (Oct 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Yep
> 
> /Obligatory Gif


 What episode is this? I'm on #34 rn, still got quite a way to catch up.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

Adachi said:


> What episode is this? I'm on #34 rn, still got quite a way to catch up.



i think its ep 59 xD


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2011)

lolz yeah, though I think it's the pretty function. It's probably how all the k-idols do it


----------



## Chloe (Oct 24, 2011)

Is it actually called the pretty function?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah haha, I could not stop laughing when she told me she had that as a setting on her phone and then after we took the picture I was like "of course, it's from Korea". Btw her phone's actually a Lollipop, I just realized.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thats Yuri right..?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2011)

yes that is black pearl Yuri!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes that is black pearl Yuri!



Cool! I just wanted to make sure. 

I confuse celebrities for celebrities all the time.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2011)

When I was first getting into kpop, I mixed up Yuri, YoonA, and Seobb all the time. They were always the tall ones with straight dark hair.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

They were still kind of confusing for me in The Boys mv when they were moving around and alternating the clothes and hairstyles. 

I had to watch it numerous times to make sure who was who in each scene.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> They were still kind of confusing for me in The Boys mv when they were moving around and alternating the clothes and hairstyles.
> 
> I had to watch it numerous times to make sure who was who in each scene.



Yeah, it can be tough. I go one group at a time and try to memorize them completely. If you ever try to memorize T-ara, don't watch MV's. They move too fast.


----------



## Alien (Oct 25, 2011)

Or just don't bother like me

Took me months to notice that they had 9 members


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

Yuri and Seohyun can still be super confusing.  The way the hair frames them is super similar, so matching hair styles are a mind fuck.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

I read somewhere that the tallest member from SNSD was about 5'6" is this the general consensus?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2011)

that would be Sooyoung xD


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> that would be Sooyoung xD



Just checked and shes 5'7". Good to know Im taller than all the girls when theyre wearing flats at least.

Dont know how tall those heels they wear are though. :amazed


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, hello thar, Min.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

What happened to her thick legs?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> What happened to her thick legs?



Min? She had thick legs? 

wat


----------



## Chloe (Oct 25, 2011)

Where'd Min's legs go? 

*~~~
*
omg crying from laughter


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL Why use that sica pic haha..


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

GG : Well thicker than the pic you posted lol . They are non existent there .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> GG : Well thicker than the pic you posted lol . They are non existent there .



haha, you're right. I didn't realized that till you pointed it out. All along, I was looking at the wrong place.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> haha, you're right. I didn't realized that till you pointed it out. All along, I was looking at the wrong place.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2011)

so freaking cute!!!1


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2011)

SNSD definitely doing GMA?


----------



## Chloe (Oct 25, 2011)

^ apparently they were going to but they cancelled.

It's just as cute in GIF form 







“She was better backstage, like, she practiced it a hundered times. But applause for her, good work~”
-*Tiffany*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you have a fancam of that?


----------



## Chloe (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SwrskP8uLI[/YOUTUBE]




this was too cute to not post haha


----------



## Chloe (Oct 25, 2011)

MBLAQ to have a comeback in December


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

oh awesome

i hope Mona Lisa/Cry/Stay level.  They've had a great year for songs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SwrskP8uLI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG JUNGSHIN CHINGUUUUUUUU

i missed him on varieties.

minhyuk is a total cutie and has more talent in acting than yonghwa tbh, fnc need to promote him more cause he'd usually be the face of a normal boy group.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Day off so catching up on RM today.

I seriously hope Haha doesn't hit on these girls cuz they're all underageXD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol Haha hits on everyone

Also first episode of 1n2d without KHD hmm


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

4Minute playing Hot Tissue and they're all like Hyunaaa

Ji Hyo appears doing a bad dance: just me:ho


----------



## Chloe (Oct 25, 2011)

Sooyoung's english speech at the fan meeting


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> OMG JUNGSHIN CHINGUUUUUUUU
> 
> i missed him on varieties.
> 
> minhyuk is a total cutie and has more talent in acting than yonghwa tbh, fnc need to promote him more cause he'd usually be the face of a normal boy group.




haha agreed.  Minhyuk is the better looking one, but i guess they chose Yonghwa since he was the voice and they were probably reflecting on FT Island


Ennoea said:


> 4Minute playing Hot Tissue and they're all like Hyunaaa
> 
> Ji Hyo appears doing a bad dance: just me:ho



 this episode was really funny, even though it's chase was weak.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

I could kind of tell the chase will be weak, these girls are a bit meek looking.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Sooyoung's english speech at the fan meeting



aw. was waiting for her to say "god bless" or something, cause she's super religious like fany, but it didn't come.  

either way she's pretty amazing



Ennoea said:


> I could kind of tell the chase will be weak, these girls are a bit meek looking.



haha don't let it discourage you, the episode is pretty amusing (though don't expect anything from Jiyeon)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn Jiyeon seems to be getting prettier by the day

Sulli is the ace, smart enough to choose Jaesuk so the most airtime.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

Suzy 

Sooyoung was awesome . I totally didn't expect that  /


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

^Ikr, her vocabulary is bigger than Seohyuns it seems 

Sooyoung tbh sounds like she's had an instructor... maybe she's made her own preparations? XD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

Seob's was lot more cuter because of the mistake lol

JeTi probably trained all of em the whole night and Sooyoung picks up quick anyway .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8QyUrdm6fg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
Wow they really layed in to the eng versionXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha yeah.  I like the "isolated club in a diamond" part   surprised Martina hated it.  



Hustler said:


> Seob's was lot more cuter because of the mistake lol
> 
> JeTi probably trained all of em the whole night and Sooyoung picks up quick anyway .



yeah, since she learned another language at a young age she has a huge advantage.  

and they should all start learning English now since they still have an advantage  

girl not much older than me was here for 3 months, was semi-fluent in english already.  all the people who i work with in their 20s learn super fast. (relative to those 40+)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

It helps that they understand basic english anyway so learning it isn't too difficult. I mean people in villages in Pakistan with no great education can speak half decent english

With their reactions you'd think the guys on RM were fighting a war rather carrying a bunch of girls.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

Luna, Sulli & Suzy were the stars of the girlgroup ep.

Jiyeon is really pretty but boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Jaesuk shaking his ass like he's Beyonce


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol. Seobb probably has to imagine Kyu as a large potato to even feel the semblance of a feeling when singing with him


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



she probably forced herself to do it to make the stage more natural.

because most of seokyu stages have been awkward as fuck and it's really obvious she's not close to any of the SM guys except Jungmo.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



That's an adorable pairing. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

She seems close to Jungmo, he must have treated her well since she was young. I wonder what she thinks of Leeteuk


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol true . Everytime I come across an episode of WGM with Teuk , it reminds me of Gyuri taking the piss out of him  

Fail : Never seen goguma??


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> Fail : Never seen goguma??



Is that the pairing for that WGM set of episodes with Seo?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes yes


----------



## Chloe (Oct 25, 2011)

Eww Leeteuk 

He's just such an asshole.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

lol it took like 40 episodes of forced interactions to make her close to yonghwa

fangirls think that random sightings in the halls of SM and this magical maknae bond make her close to Kyuhyun


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yes yes



I found that pairing to be awkward and boring in the episodes that I saw.


----------



## Zach (Oct 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yes yes



Haha nice!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

lol i didn't really need to know that he wrote the song in his boxers


> Brave Brothers revealed, “Up to this point, I’ve made the most royalties from ‘Saturday Night’. Quite honestly, I made the song in about 10 minutes, and I was also the one that came up with the idea for her choreography. I was wearing just my boxers at home when I came up with it and I got so excited that I called up the company CEO and director to my home and showed them the dance in my underwear.”



i'm surprised this is the biggest song he's ever made tho (well i'm assuming so since he made the most royalties off it)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

From what I've read Composers themselves make most of their royalties from karaoke, so it must be a big karaoke song.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Eh what about Gee , It's you and U go girl?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

^ aren't those by E-Tribe tho


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Those three were by E-Tribe I'm sure. I'm more surprised he hasn't made most of his money from Lies or something.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2011)

Research time! I always thought he did those songs .. wait

Big Bang
1. ?Lies? (Song arrangement)
2. ?Last Farewell? (Collaborate composition with GDragon|Song arrangement)

Yeh my bad E-tribe made those 3


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

haven't heard the rest but Lady is really neat.

They picked a bad time to release tho.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _concept pictures~_ 









me gusta.




EDIT:
[YOUTUBE]ciarbfmYSgI[/YOUTUBE]
Acapella
i hope this is an official version! that's be awesome.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)

Can anyone find me *Jessica - Almost (studio ver.)*? I've searched SOshified and couldn't find anything.

Not from youtube, please!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2011)

Is this not it...?


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Can anyone find me *Jessica - Almost (studio ver.)*? I've searched SOshified and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Not from youtube, please!



I've got a DL link for the .mp3 if you don't want it from YouTube.

I'm pretty sure it's 320kbps based on the file size.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)

Cael said:


> Is this not it...?



I forgot to type ".mp3" 

My fault. So yeah, if anyone can find it, please leave me a message. Thanks.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 25, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> I forgot to type ".mp3"
> 
> My fault. So yeah, if anyone can find it, please leave me a message. Thanks.



this
^^
just tested it out works fine.
I don't have time to change the info, reupload, so you'll have to do that yourself.

by the way guys it's a good free converter i use it alot so if you ever need something like this I'd use this.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Man I love Bongsun. Idols are great but these older women are hilarious.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)

Se7en said:


> this
> ^^
> just tested it out works fine.
> I don't have time to change the info, reupload, so you'll have to do that yourself.
> ...



Thank you, kind Lady & also to Naked for telling me the mp3 has been posted.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 25, 2011)

GG, you should get the youtube downloader extension. Then you download AoA Audio Extractor, and voila, an mp3 of whatever you find on youtube. I use it all the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Bnog Sun: Imma get you...

Other woman: Stops a car, gets in and just leaves.

Owned


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

Naked said:


> I've got a DL link for the .mp3 if you don't want it from YouTube.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's 320kbps based on the file size.





Girls' Generation said:


> Thank you, kind Lady & also to Naked for telling me the mp3 has been posted.



I posted a link to a 320kbps download link as well in case you want a higher quality file if you haven't noticed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2011)

Stumbled on this, they remain amazing. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnENetmCZHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

Se7en said:


> *Spoiler*: _concept pictures~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats an all boy group right...?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Bnog Sun: Imma get you...
> 
> Other woman: Stops a car, gets in and just leaves.
> 
> Owned





i loved gwangsu's partner.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a really cute picture.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2011)

​


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 25, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats an all boy group right...?



Yeah, they look like girls, huh.

Wonder if their appearance will affect their popularity like with u-kiss.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Yeah, they look like girls, huh.



Well mainly one of them, I think its the crazy hairstyle. 

Though it seems Koreans prefer the more androgynous style in their Kpop boy groups in general.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 26, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well mainly one of them, I think its the crazy hairstyle.
> 
> Though it seems Koreans prefer the more androgynous style in their Kpop boy groups in general.



It's true. Too bad their hairstyles aren't gonna change anytime soon..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2011)

time to change ur wallies...if u want ahah

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akatsubaki (Oct 26, 2011)

I just booked my trip to vegas today for the Billboard KPOP Masters <3



Tiffany Earrings


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome...congratz...

i can't go


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 26, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> time to change ur wallies...if u want ahah
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I don't see any pictures...



Akatsubaki said:


> I just booked my trip to vegas today for the Billboard KPOP Masters <3
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Earrings





I hope you bring with you an HD camera to record! How close are you to the stage?


----------



## Akatsubaki (Oct 26, 2011)

section 3

pretty much anything closer was $300 a ticket =\


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> time to change ur wallies...if u want ahah
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



links fixed ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2011)

im freaking dying...howww...JESSICA!!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFhgVMHykbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 26, 2011)

I heard audio of Seobb going "fasten your seatbelt"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2011)

KARA - Super Girl HQ covers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2011)

and so.. 
“Granddaughter of the Japan Emperor is also a fan of SNSD”


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2011)

MIRAEEEEEE.

U BADASS BITCH


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)

Brilliant 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnrL_xbfbAI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2011)

sales from oricon this week lulz
*3 *78,148 *78,148 KARA - Winter Magic
*4 *71,200 *71,200 CNBLUE - In My Head
15 **4,651 T-ARA - Bo Peep Bo Peep
17 **4,415 SHINee - LUCIFER

shinee is selling less than t-ara and lucifer is only in it's 2nd week.

cnblue did awesomeeeee. kara sold less than i expected but hopefully stable sales will push it past 100k

10 10,506 270,966 Tohoshinki - TONE
16 *6,494 Shoujo Jidai – THE BOYS NEW
17 *5,852 KARA - STEP
23 *4,241 Shoujo Jidai - GIRLS’ GENERATION
30 *2,897 Choshinsei - 4U


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Lmfao this is fucking amazing! Australians ftw


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2011)

^ WIN


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)

Hust I just posted that


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh wtf?? sorry 

Australia


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)

It's all good.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

You going to the concert??

Lee Seungi to enlist in the army next year , wise choice IMO! He's at his peak atm so people will remember him even when he's gone .


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep. I'm going with a friend and her friend's who I don't know.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2011)

damn seunggi is enlisting earlier than i expected


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2011)

I see that not only are they going for Indian style, but they're also paying tribute to the Star Trek movie!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2011)

the special effect are lulz here but omg mirae you badass


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2011)

her and JK just have so much fun together.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 26, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats an all boy group right...?


Yes. korean comeback too 



Girls' Generation said:


> Yeah, they look like girls, huh.
> 
> Wonder if their appearance will affect their popularity like with u-kiss.



None of them except Mika do, he's special


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know if posted before

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6mpjMTbKDw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z2QZFrj2K4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hshojq6m6dc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGepOrAcD4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Tasha is just so good, the song is abit autotune-y but I expect the album to be alot better.

As for Kara, UMJ are being plain lazy with their season releases, Kara got because they brought a different sound and good image, their new stuff while successful isn't really making much impact among Jpop fans, Step was a perfect Jap single, not sure why UMJ just didn't go with it.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 26, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Yes. korean comeback too
> 
> 
> 
> None of them except Mika do, he's special



Mika..? The American singer????



She be jelly


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Haha I love that gif 

Flawless album

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svnBJBxNLs8&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGB9fmStW7o&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LRx_M78MhI&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Bloody youtube!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 26, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Haha I love that gif
> 
> Flawless album
> 
> ...



Has he made his comeback yet? His songs are quite good.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

^ That's his comeback album yo

 . It's ok oppa is cute , only bad when Snsd does it .


I made that sound so serious  but yeh just annoyed at the fact that it's okay for their biases to do it but not everyone else .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

HOLY MOTHERFUCKING NUTS! I LOVE HER COVERS!!! Why does she sound so much like Ji Eun?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f67r_FnsXzE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td4bJ0i3k_Q&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)

I really like Yayaya in Japanese.
I couldn't stand Bo Beep or Love Me because of the autotune.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)

Sucker Punch Kara


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought Sucker Punch sucked, and would only watch it again if it was on mute?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 26, 2011)

^
photocard

squealing.
I didn't expect TONE until friday!
brb watching HD B.U.T dance MV. then i'm going to hand the poster up!
the poster looks so nice 
it even came with a free tvxq lightstick.
;3 korean versions FTW.



Girls' Generation said:


> Mika..? The American singer????
> 
> 
> 
> She be jelly



Wat?
Suhoon = Mika
the lead singer of DGNA, he's the only one i'd admit to looking like a girl.

you must have gotten confused 


EDDDDDDITTTT:


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)

Song doesn't look to interesting.
It might a good choreo video later.
I'll be stanning the one who looks like Donghae


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyuhyun got alot more than just eye lid surgery, but Hust such are fangirls, they need some bullshit reason to justify their hate for girls.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't see it 

Well they'll be on tonights M countdown.
hwanhee enlists today too


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Worst troll I've fucking seen on KPS


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2011)

i have to stay up for MCD today...after i get back from school xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kyuhyun got alot more than just eye lid surgery, but Hust such are fangirls, they need some bullshit reason to justify their hate for girls.



 Yeh 

Omg I love it when pairing tards go overboard


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

If any group wants to translate songs then it has to MoA, the girl just gets it. All her covers are sheer perfection. Hate the troll that reported her. It Hurts is so underrated, it's pop perfection.

Did you guys hear some horrible story about a girl claiming Infinite member or members raped her?

Hate a group but accusing them of rape is disgusting.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If any group wants to translate songs then it has to MoA, the girl just gets it. All her covers are sheer perfection. Hate the troll that reported her. It Hurts is so underrated, it's pop perfection.
> 
> Did you guys hear some horrible story about a girl claiming Infinite member of members raped her?
> 
> Hate a group but accusing them of rape is disgusting.



Ikr! so bloody perfect

And what is this?? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TUEnxfjrSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Be prepared to shake your head:



> her story was that after Infinite moved into their new dorm they accosted her on the elevator and forced her into their dorm and raped her. She however claimed that it was the red haired member that started the whole thing but the last time anyone from infinite had red hair was for BTD when they lived in there ground floor old dorm. She already said that she just wanted to their attention and made the rumor up.



Worst part is that nets claimed it was Dongwoo


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

Geez what a crazy bitch! Her parents must be real proud of her .

I wonder what goes through their head when they do things like these. Like the girl who sent Taecyeon her period blood , like honestly


----------



## Spica (Oct 26, 2011)

^Ewwwwww.

MoAFis amazing. Her translations are great, SM should hire her to remake the dread that is The Boys.  

The only thing I didn't like is the autotune. 

What happened with her? I heard she got reporter, harrassed or something.F


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Either they're young or just plain desperate and stupid. Let's not forget the guy trying to kidnap Taeyeon. Fandom has it's upsides and then it has these downside.


----------



## Zach (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKW8UBNN4I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Always love CN Blue.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2011)

Regarding the My Name teaser video well.. the song is not that appealing really, but the choreography  seems interesting. : o



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> > her story was that after Infinite moved into their new dorm they accosted her on the elevator and forced her into their dorm and raped her. She however claimed that it was the red haired member that started the whole thing but the last time anyone from infinite had red hair was for BTD when they lived in there ground floor old dorm. She already said that she just _wanted to their attention and made the rumor up._



That's just _sick_. 



			
				Hustler said:
			
		

> .....the girl who sent Taecyeon her period blood....


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

CNBlue are pretty impressive in Japan, they were on Music Fair with no translator or Japanese subs and were just chatting away. They didn't even seem Korean.

Lol didn't that girl send him her tampon and another one wrote a love letter in blood or something.


----------



## Zach (Oct 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> CNBlue are pretty impressive in Japan, they were on Music Fair with no translator or Japanese subs and were just chatting away. They didn't even seem Korean.
> 
> Lol didn't that girl send him her tampon and another one wrote a love letter in blood or something.



Somehow I can believe it because seems like most of their albums are in Japanese instead of Korean. They only have what like one maybe 2 Korean albums? They sound good in any language, kind of funny in English because of the accent.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Their english is decent in spoken but Yonghwa needs to work on his grammar. His lyrics sometimes don't sound right.


----------



## Zach (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't really noticed


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

On CNBlue's english songs the grammar can be a bit strange. Off the top of my head: 



> I think about you a lot take care I wanna do
> And I wish, don't be silly she is popular
> I think about you a lot take care, do you wannado?
> Everyday I want you in my life all about you



But they're improving, the newer stuff was pretty much perfect.


----------



## Zach (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh wow Only english song I can think of atm is "One of a Kind" which isn't bad, love the lyrics.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2011)

This is just  


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4eqwg5UXjU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2011)

time to compare old and new Kyuhyun


----------



## Zach (Oct 26, 2011)

Yoona So cute. That's something I'd do.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

I keep forgetting Tablo is a YG artist now.

Trax is coming back next week, nice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Be prepared to shake your head:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part is that nets claimed it was Dongwoo



She posted it on an antifan board too

Most of the infinite antis or people who didn't like it are going around spreading it like its true which really is a shitty thing of them to do.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Atleast Woolim took care of it. SMH at the fangirl looking for attention.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 26, 2011)

someone posted "TADAH it's MYNAME" :33


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Just remembered wasn't A Pink suppoused to comeback by October? I want them back


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Mothers dancing to STEP:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xla4rVjcBv0[/YOUTUBE]
They dance better than Kara


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2011)

So Gna is gonna perform at our school festival today.  We are the opening act of the festival so if u think about it I am opening up for Gna.  Gonna try to get a pic with her


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Use english to get closer to her and then get contacts, she probably know Jiyeon


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2011)

I keep forgetting Gna is in Cube, gotta get Jiyoons number


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 26, 2011)

Kill Bill, kpop style 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0gc_kL5WMs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JROjfheqbDo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 26, 2011)

What's with kpop stars "getting it in"? Are they aware what that means!?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Apparently not.


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 26, 2011)

Cael said:


> What's with kpop stars "getting it in"? Are they aware what that means!?





Their bodies are ready


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 26, 2011)

Hahahaha, they are so innocent, despite the thousands of gifs.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys should watch Perfect Blue. It's an old Anime about an Ex Idol trying to make it as an actress and it shows you the screwed up nature of fans and the obsession surrounding Idols. It's suppoused to be one of the most mind fucking movies around but watch it and read KPS and I see no difference in attitudes.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to picture the company saying "Okay Seohyun, your line is 'And we get it in!'" and she just goes:


I hope no one ever tells her.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2011)

Rania to come back soon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2011)

am worried cause they're working with Brave Bros but it'll probably be really catchy.

just hoping its nothing cute


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2011)

I know!

They should just keep it sexy , they're really talented so I have high hopes


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

HyoYul sex time? Maybe that's why she's named Yuri


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

um staying up tonight for MCD and studio talk with SNSD...so i will got like 4hrs of sleep tonight lolol >.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

It may sound wussy, but I'm so happy they can be together. I'm sure it would be hard on the other if one sister went away to a different country for years.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

ahahah Seob thanks sweet potato for The Boys comeback~


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm watching, despite not knowing Korean 

They have Ferraro Rocher commercials over there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

I just understand a few words though xD

as always..SICA~~


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

Watching M!Countdown now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

yhh!!! Soo as MC xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

Tiff: "We bring Sones out~"


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunny's face when getting the trophy made skipping sleep worth it. Night everyone.


Also, awesome stage/performance tonight. I liked the intro, and that they didn't skip the opening "daboysdaboydaboysdaboys!" part.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

The stage setup was very cool..first time comeback on MCD after all.
And they won as expected...congratz


----------



## Chloe (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Oct 27, 2011)

Also Sica abs


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

lol

I'm glad she's not as skinny as she usually is... I think they let them actually gain weight for America. >_>

edit:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2011)

what that doesnt make sense


----------



## Spica (Oct 27, 2011)

TAEYEON IS BLONDE?

She looks so CUUUTE.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2011)

mmm i prefer their vocals over 2pm


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xWFDGKksA[/YOUTUBE]

Gary tried so hard with his stuff to catch on, who knew Stress would be the one that would work. I lol everytime he says it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7wuOxHpX5k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
5:10 and forward, I nearly fell off my chair because of Gary


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeh Gary is fuckwin , can't lie for shit 

Love his spy episode


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

Peaceful and simple Gary, he's so bad at lying.

I'm surprised Kook chose Jaesuk over Jihyo in the episode.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2011)

Props to the pd for taking a risk with Gary and Kwangsoo , really are my fav RM members 

I feel sorry for Kookie at times since they all gang up on him but it's necessary  .

Everybody loves Jaesuk


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

Everyone except for Jaesuk/Kook/Haha were a risk really.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2011)

Sukjin is a good mc though and I can understand why they recruited Ji Hyo since she guested on FO and was hilarious .

Yeh still bit of a risk indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

If only Hyori was the second girl in RM, we'd see fireworks like crazy.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I know she would be Kook's rival not YJS

In saying that I always liked Yejin more in FO , she was so boss


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 













oh god. I can not. my life. 
i need HQ scans of this photobook asap.

oh god Mcountdown.
all of my favorite singers
i'm am completely satisfied.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

She's such a little ham 
(omg, I'm so old to be using that phrase)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

Quick someone photoshop stuff in to Sunny's hands


----------



## Kiss (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunny


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 27, 2011)

the only thing i have in mind would get me banned.

except the flower
that wouldn't


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Quick someone photoshop stuff in to Sunny's hands



Do it and you'll have me to face


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Oct 27, 2011)

full single came out:


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

XD nope not her


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

she has the eyes...but nope...not our cute Seob~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2011)

that girl reminds me a bit of this other actress.. the one that was Kim Bum's gf in Boys Over Flowers or something : c


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

I will spam soshi pic in a bit!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2011)

um...so spam~~
look at Seob <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

I love RM's idea of Hip Hop, they get out of a van wearing plastic glasses and bandannas going "yo yo" with MC hammer playing in the back

My name is Jihyo and I live in GaryXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

omg i love that part


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

My name is Eno and I live in Shire to the YO. You can't touch this cuz I fly like a kite, come closer and try to touch this cuz I bite. I be wearing all them bling bling and riding my two wheeler to the club, but they be hating cuz I smell great as I just used strawberry shower gel in the tub.

Yeah that's whats up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

NAW DAWG THIS A RAP BATTLE NOW? WASSUP!

So this is a rap about the great Seohyun
From S to the eoul
reppin GG, who be rockin all the polls
an what? you say your girl is JEALOUS?
cuzwhenyouseethesegirls you get a bit overZEALOUS?
better tell her now
she better run girl run
when seohyun comes on
you ain't know whatchoo just done
gogumas pile at her feet
beggin to be eaten
cuz if you in this world
your biggest goal would be meetin
her
so i'll tell you now son it's true
when this girl comes around
you'll be actin a fool

okay i'm done


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

That's pretty good Cara

Imma rap about Gyuri

G to the Yuri!!!!

Many girls try an just fail in the ring
Cuz there's only one that can be the king
Queens just sit while the kings get to rule
She's ain't no cripple so why be a fool?
The rest can sit and act like a baby
But she's born to rule, Queen Gyuri is a lady

All those guys that try to tame her
Just give up already it ain't gonna occur
Don't call her no idol cuz she's a Goddess
All those keyboards be hating even those she's modest

Yeah yeah can you hear me Kpop
It's time to put away them lollipop
This girl ain't gonna suck no matter what
So no more rainbows and puppies, you got cut.

Yeaahh.

Wtf am I writing lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

I love "Queen Gyuri is a lady"

oh god she would love it if someone made her her own song


----------



## Naked (Oct 27, 2011)

Running Man Episode 65

After a year, you'd think Gwangsoo and Sukjin would become a little more perceptive.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

We should write songs Cara, we could be the be the next Teddy Riley or even Brave Brothers even though it's only on guy so wtf is with the brothers.

:33


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

_[TRANS] Early morning in Spain.. It was early and i was finding my way to my hotel/dorm,it felt like an area that was uninhabited. Suddenly a young man came next to me and started talking to me.. I didn’t have a good feeling about this and all of a sudden he takes out a knife and starts threatening me.. I just started screaming and running away and in the end that person just gave up and went back.. People traveling alone, do take care of yourselves ㅜㅜ_


Wow, scary!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

Naked said:


> After a year, you'd think Gwangsoo and Sukjin would become a little more perceptive.


omg yay.  i've had RM withdrawal 


Ennoea said:


> We should write songs Cara, we could be the be the next Teddy Riley or even Brave Brothers even though it's only on guy so wtf is with the brothers.
> 
> :33



seriously? it's only one guy?   I've always thought it was 2 guys or more


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

DON'T WOUTER

YOU'LL KILL YOURSELF


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

We all posted at once, and missed my post where KYUHYUN WAS ALMOST MURDERED IN SPAIN!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

and poor kyuhyun

my sister is in spain


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I mean muggings happen alot everywhere, it's sort of scary but it's best not to travel on your own at night in big cities. But seriously Cael abit dramatic.



> I shall from now on do 10 pushups every time I see a post on AKP about some insignificant fuck uploading a selca



Your arms will fall off


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

> Most dangerous places in the world are:
> 1) Afganistan
> 2) Iraq
> 3) Somalia
> ...





> ... Who would have stood in front of Kyu to protect him?! I would have I wouldn't even care if I died for him! <3 Loyal fan.


Delusional.

What do you have to say about this Heart2Heart?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2011)

oh god

do these kids live under a rock

even in the most dangerous places on earth your chances of being attacked are slim.  

kyuhyun didn't take the factors that he's in a foreign country early in the morning, and is probably leaving a decent hotel.  easily one of the first rules of international travel is go out during the day, because the rough crowd catches the stragglers at night


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

Boram, Hwayoung, and Soyeon were replaced by men maybe


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

CCM are kinda shitty, they seem to have forgotten half of the group.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't care too much if Boram was gone, Hwayoung... they were amazing before her.

But Soyeon? Would be the destruction of the group for me. I'm sure it's just cause their teaser stuff just hasn't been shown yet though.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

Tendou's pants will be exploding right now:


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

Speaking of Tendou.... lounge


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

He seems to have gone on a trolling spree.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

No, he is one of those people who got hacked by Chuck Norris. Him and Abigail.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

You blenderites and your mind games


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 27, 2011)

Um... what? I've never posted there, nor do I plan to.

Anyway, those Wonder Girls pics look great.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17aXLO3cucA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2011)

Yoobin and Sohee look fantastic


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, somewhere out there, Heechul is staring at Sohee's picture.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17aXLO3cucA[/YOUTUBE]



lol, Jessica was at one point interviewing the Soshified staff. 

That's Jessica for ya


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2011)

as expected from Jess~

they looks tired though~

well that was the day after concert...i bet them didnt even get like 5 hrs of sleep


----------



## Yu~Kun (Oct 28, 2011)

* feels weird for posting here*

Ok, i'm really not into pop music in general. But I have to say ( because I had been dancing for lots and lots of years) these Korean people really KNOW how to move!

I was at a party which was basically a tribute to J-music and K-pop and when the K-pop program started, even if you really can't stand this kind of pop music (like me), you WILL feel a strange urge to start dancing!

Weird eh? For me at least!

Well in any event, I just have to admit that it's really entertaining in one way or another! Hehehe


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2011)

Yu~Kun said:


> * feels weird for posting here*
> 
> Ok, i'm really not into pop music in general. But I have to say ( because I had been dancing for lots and lots of years) these Korean people really KNOW how to move!
> 
> ...



I'm glad you have an open mind for this music genre despite you don't like pop music in general.

So, maybe in the future, you can actually watch some kpop artists and actually enjoy listening as well as dancing =)


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Yu~Kun said:


> * feels weird for posting here*
> 
> Ok, i'm really not into pop music in general. But I have to say ( because I had been dancing for lots and lots of years) these Korean people really KNOW how to move!
> 
> ...



When it comes to kpop, it will never matter to me that I can't understand every word. Cause you just feel the music, and it's fantastic.


Anyway, this is probably old, but I was just awestruck.
[YOUTUBE]5GKoPO15ZzM[/YOUTUBE]

She is just Goddess Tier, to the max. And she just looks so at ease and happy when singing.


----------



## Yu~Kun (Oct 28, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> So, maybe in the future, you can actually watch some kpop artists and actually enjoy listening as well as dancing =)



Hahaha I can't tell for sure if I will ever have Kpop music in my MP3 player, but I assure you that I already dance to the music at those kind of parties with my friends xD ( And they also have screens so you can see the videos as well. When people do karaoke to j-songs, I try to imitate the moves in k-pop!)



Cael said:


> When it comes to kpop, it will never matter to me that I can't understand every word. Cause you just feel the music, and it's fantastic.




Hahah yeah well I never had an issue with the language. When I was 3, I was listening to music with English lyrics(not my native language), and when I was 14 I started to get into Japanese music. Music is music, a medium of communication that can express thoughts and feelings without words


----------



## Adachi (Oct 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> as expected from Jess~
> 
> they looks tired though~
> 
> well that was the day after concert...i bet them didnt even get like 5 hrs of sleep


5 hours? Nah, 2 hours tends to be the average during busy days, at least from what the girls said in previous interviews.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2011)

That was their activity/event in kor ..this is just 2 days schedule  in NYC...so they dont have that much schedule here.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh sorry, haven't been keeping up with K-Pop at all lately lol. Haven't even listed to The Boys yet. How's their new album?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Oh sorry, haven't been keeping up with K-Pop at all lately lol. Haven't even listed to The Boys yet. How's their new album?



Mixed reviews by a lot of people. When it comes to them, it's just something you have to judge for yourself. I personally really like The Boys, OSCAR, and Top Secret off the album.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Oh sorry, haven't been keeping up with K-Pop at all lately lol. Haven't even listened to The Boys yet. How's their new album?



decent album overall
try TRICK~~ xD


----------



## Spica (Oct 28, 2011)

^I love, love TRICK.FIt's so much better than The Boys.F


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

The Epitone remix of The Boys is pretty epic. Better than the original.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Laughable, truly.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17aXLO3cucA[/YOUTUBE]



Lol at her asking if it's okay to be so laid back.  I think they were just happy to be able to sit down.


----------



## Spica (Oct 28, 2011)

Isn't Soshified like the Kpop-equivalent of anime-subbing groups? 

SM lets SNSD be interviewed by the no.1 website for pirating and illegally subbing and releasing their media appearances online?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2011)

Spica said:


> Isn't Soshified like the Kpop-equivalent of anime-subbing groups?
> 
> SM lets SNSD be interviewed by the no.1 website for pirating and illegally subbing and releasing their media appearances online?



haha it's different for Korea.

they're a fansite but SM doesn't own the shows Soshi appear on compared to like the anime tv stations or producers. KBS/MBC/SBS own the shows not SM, it's different haha. And they only sub Soshi stuff.

but the girls have accounts on the site & visit tho + soshified does a lot of projects for them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2011)

the shows aren't licensed outside of Korea, so it's actually pretty legal.  

They don't allow you however, to download the songs on the site.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

If anything it's in Kpop's interest to promote subbing groups and such, it's why the Hallyu is spreading in the first place and why Jpop is in decline over Asia.


----------



## Zach (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not big on American pop except a few like mj and Bruno mars but I like Kpop because it is so catchy just makes you want to dance. I listen to all types of music just whatever sounds good. For me language doesn't matter music sounds good regardless of language. Heck half the time I dont know what English songs are saying.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

Music wise I pretty much listen to everything atleast once even though my own preference would be Dream Pop/Pop, Folk, Ambient, Rock (Alt/indie mainly but I like all it's subgenres except for Grunge and screamo etc), Twee and recently I'm obsessed with Ska.

Kpop is what it is, it's fun and the fandom can be alot of fun but I'm worried because recently the music has been becoming more and more forgettable, which can't be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll give it to 2PM's management they're pretty savvy, releasing in the same weeks as AKB and then Arashi, if they get on Music Station with them then a ton of free attention they have no hope of getting otherwise.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2011)

SMTOWN just uploaded SNSD's performance on Music Bank. 

gogo watch + interview!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

I just had my mom listen to Kpop for the first time. She likes it, we even talked about the business of it! Yay, I know longer have to treat it like my weird secret.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2011)

Cael said:


> I just had my mom listen to Kpop for the first time. She likes it, we even talked about the business of it! Yay, I know longer have to treat it like my weird secret.



THat's good to hear!

More mom/daughter/son bonding! Maybe she can buy you albums and posters from now on =P

Does anyone have that Yoobin picture that was posted last night? i only saw Sohee's. (reminds me of Kahi)


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Haha, at my age I'm the one helping her out with money. But if she'd like to buy me anything, it's be a nice surprise.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

I used to watch Xman back in the day with my family and stuff so they pretty much know alot of Korean stars and stuff, especially comedians.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2011)

Something of Interest

An AMA is "Ask Me Anything" (AMAA is ask me almost anything)

I don't see any verification but seems legit enough

edit:

Fill tablet screen up with seohyun? 



Edit2: I make a lot of these. Jeez my timezone sucks.

but omg I DL'd the boys performance for today, oh my god the sooyoung fangirl   

it never gets old.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

Seobb Swag


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

> It's pretty widespread amongst new companies and new groups. I spoke to a few people who were debuting boybands and asked why not a girl band? They all said that the amount of issues they would have to deal with and the things the girls would have to do disgusted them.
> The industry is pretty gross when it comes to this, it's actually very sad.



Breaks my heart, it really does. I swear where are these girls parents?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah.  Take it with a grain of salt atm though, he hasn't verified his post yet.  

and lol, Jessica had to pull Huh Gak back.  when they were first on the stage I was like "wut they won already" cause he was all the way in the corner. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

Thing is it wouldn't be a big surprise if it were true.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 28, 2011)

so who is that jang is tweeting pictures of? 
there's like 10.
he hair was nicely styled though in this.


then i got pic spammed from sandeul and kevin.
cute :33


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2011)

Ah man poor girls.

Is the Korean law enforcement so fucked up that people can't even make a complaint? Like honestly , do they even have police ?


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 28, 2011)

▲ 1st teaser photos – Friday, October 28th
▲ 2nd teaser photos – Monday, October 31st
▲ 1st teaser video – Tuesday, November 1st
▲ 2nd teaser video – Thursday, November 3rd
▲ Track listing release – Friday, November 4th
▲ Album and music video release – Monday, November 7th


Wonder girls.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2011)

Se7en said:


> ▲ 1st teaser photos ? Friday, October 28th
> ▲ 2nd teaser photos ? Monday, October 31st
> ▲ 1st teaser video ? Tuesday, November 1st
> ▲ 2nd teaser video ? Thursday, November 3rd
> ...



Beeautiful! I hope this comeback will be as good as their last korean comeback. 

2 different tears, was it? .................


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 28, 2011)

^ two tears?


Insoo choreographed the dance of their song, Message.
Insoo doesn't like to wear tights. - 
Insoo can play a guitar.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2011)

woot The Boys MV bluray ver is out, 1.39gb xD


----------



## Spica (Oct 28, 2011)

Me likey


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Pretty accurate, Sunny's face is so-so there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]imwitd4Grag[/YOUTUBE]

Quick, Hyoyeon is about to beat you to Sunny!


----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwCvYVrj6P0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

people these days


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

They're doing a good parody of stupid people, I'll give them that.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

So... where is T-ara's new album?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2011)

MuCore tonight.;..more YulTi

random lol gif:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

Is T-ara album out today?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2011)

Doesn't it come out on November 1st?

Oh it comes out mid November. I'm not really excited or anything for them tbh


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 28, 2011)

Sooo I have not had internet access for the last three days, any kpop news that would be relevant to my interests?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Some people uploaded some selcas, I assume. "The Boys" won twice.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 29, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> Sooo I have not had internet access for the last three days, any kpop news that would be relevant to my interests?



Wonder Girls' teaser photos are being released! Youbin's & Sohee's have been posted.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 29, 2011)

omg crying


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2011)

SHAKING AND CRYING RUNNING MAN RUMORED TO FILM IN SINGAPORE ON 13 to 15TH NOVEMBER OMG

I HAVE SO MUCH FEELINGS RIGHT NOW ABOUT THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 29, 2011)

​


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find Taeyang's Only Look at Me.mp3 with the dance break included?  I can only find the audio for the MV or the original song without the dance break included.  I suppose if I do the MV one then I can do a small skit or something.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2011)

oh no..MuCore got delayed, due to the baseball game 

i want YulTi~~~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2011)

koguryo said:


> Anyone know where I can find Taeyang's Only Look at Me.mp3 with the dance break included?  I can only find the audio for the MV or the original song without the dance break included.  I suppose if I do the MV one then I can do a small skit or something.



Isn't it on youtube?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QS8jKoZqzk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 29, 2011)

I want the korean audio set to a HD version of that video. I mean, it has Super Bom, Naked Bom, a Dougie cameo, CORN, an awesome "You ain't shit!" part, and blue haired Minzy.


It has it all.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeh the HD official version should be released soon by YG

2011 PROJECTION

Big Bang : $8,546,000 (projected)
2NE1: $6,210,000 (projected)
Super Junior : $4,980,000 (projected)
BEAST: $3,580,000 (projected)
KARA: $2,228,000 (projected)
miss A: $1,926,000 (projected)


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 29, 2011)

Seofierce!


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Isn't it on youtube?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QS8jKoZqzk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



There's the MV audio rip and the original song download but the original doesn't have the dance break on it.  Thinking about finding a good Only Look at Me Pt. 1&2 Remix to use


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

Weird how much money YG is spending in Japan when they're not gonna make much back from 2NE1.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2011)

CL doesn't sound as good in Japanese.  Her rap, I mean.

It just sounds so badly strewn together


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

Rapping never really sounds good in Japanese unless you're Japanese is perfect. CL+autotune=rap is weird. And we all know how weird YG translations can be so she's probably rapping about him stepping on her Louboutins.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2011)

Must've wrecked her black on black Lamborghini.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2011)

2ne1 in Japanese is just reaaaaaally awkward.

meanwhile I think E-Young is my new AS bias her one line in Diva (Jp) was flawless


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2011)

YGEX should just stop with the remakes and produce some original stuff honestly . There are more than enough J-blackjacks .

All my friends really like Seohyun and I didn't even brainwash em , hmm

Lol at Gary mistaking Jihyo's hand for a cookie , forever OTP



NudeShroom said:


> Must've wrecked her black on black Lamborghini.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

From the people I've shown SNSD stuff, Yoona comes out on top



> Must've wrecked her black on black Lamborghini.





Haters can never see me, try to catch me, too slow


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought Choi Min Soo was a psycho in the making? I hope he comes back soon though, dude needs revenge.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

Spam is done, for now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 29, 2011)

Running Man spam is always appropriate

Choi Min Soo was really a crazy psychopath  i hope he comes back, his first ep was amazing cause its the first time I ever saw Kook look so scared of anyone lulz.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 29, 2011)

MuCore cancelled?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, for baseball i think

and omg lol, kwangsoo saying it's troublesome to hold up his jacket


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TGYdUE9vMU&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2011)

wtf Sukjin and Kwangsoo are idiots


----------



## Naked (Oct 29, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> wtf Sukjin and Kwangsoo are idiots


Yeah, that's what I was saying before. Who in the right mind would do what they're doing?

And who would set up the meeting place at the finish point?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2011)

Kwangsoo is a flawless variety star lol .

When he kissed the ring and that evil laugh , I was done


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 29, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> omg crying



I don't seem to get the joke.
....



either way i heard it was Nametag on the inter. forum ;3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkfk7S8rWqQ[/YOUTUBE]

ME LLAMO MINHO


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 29, 2011)

Lolz so I'm supposed to planning a winter dance at my school and somebody recommended me Envy Entertainment. So I checked out their site and this is what I saw:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

Illegal use of Rania's image lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2011)

Seob on Dream Team.....sweet!


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 29, 2011)

after a long wait~



the first one was just me testing out the camera function.
now you can see me making a fool out of myself.
2. i took it with a phone so qual isn't good but it's still good enough
3. i'm not done uploading yet. i have like 7-10 left i think


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2011)

Se7en said:


> after a long wait~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!! Was that you screaming?! hahahaha that's very amusing. Thanks for uploading these fancams!

Out of all the SNSD's interviews I've watched in the past, this one is highly amusing.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 30, 2011)

yes that was me screaming 


only 2 videos left to upload that it'll be finished.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> LOL!! Was that you screaming?! hahahaha that's very amusing. Thanks for uploading these fancams!
> 
> Out of all the SNSD's interviews I've watched in the past, this one is highly amusing.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What nationality was the interviewer?
> 
> They seemed surprise when he started talking in Korean.


Judging by his hand, he looks African American. I was also surprised when he started speaking Korean.

I doubt he was actually hitting on them. More like joking around.
Who wouldn't?

Found a video of this news station covering Hallyu wave/SMTOWN.
omg crying


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What nationality was the interviewer?
> 
> They seemed surprise when he started talking in Korean.
> 
> Was he flirting with them in Korean?



hmm, it looked liked it somewhat. He was _hitting on_ Taeyeon & Seohyun! lol!
I like his reference to 2PM's 10 out of 10.



Naked said:


> Judging by his hand, he looks African American. I was also surprised when he started speaking Korean.
> 
> I doubt he was actually hitting on them. More like joking around.
> Who wouldn't?


yep, he managed to make every girl laugh especially his random Korean.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Well if I had the opportunity and the capability I would too!

If it doesnt work Im joking around, If it does I am flirting. Win/Win.

I wan to know what he said at 3:00 though.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well if I had the opportunity and the capability I would too!
> 
> If it doesnt work Im joking around, If it does I am flirting. Win/Win.
> 
> I wan to know what he said at 3:00 though.


He said "10점 만점에 10점" (10 Points out of 10 Points).
A reference to song by 2PM.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2011)

so SNSD just won on Inki! congratz!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2011)

Omg collected my copy of The Boys just now. Oh and I helped a few friends order so I collected another five so six copies.

The Indiv posters were random but I managed to get Seobb. The other five I got were Fany, Sica, Tae, Yoona and Yuri.

Photocards were Sica x2, Yuri, Yoona x2 and Fany. Traded one Sica for a Tae for my friend. Nobody at the collection point had Seobb's card so I'm stuck with Yoona

The others are my friends' lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> so SNSD just won on Inki! congratz!



Congratulations to them! First triple crown this year!



Rain's Angel said:


> Omg collected my copy of The Boys just now. Oh and I helped a few friends order so I collected another five so six copies.
> 
> The Indiv posters were random but I managed to get Seobb. The other five I got were Fany, Sica, Tae, Yoona and Yuri.
> 
> ...



Awesome! That's good to hear!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Lol nice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL2OiZL7dpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5XN0BRhqtQ[/YOUTUBE]

Take a shot every time Fany winks


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Lol nice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL2OiZL7dpQ[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't realize Taeyang was making a comeback too.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Lol nice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL2OiZL7dpQ[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome      ! I really love their voice.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Lol nice


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2011)

Naked said:


> Is part 2 of the album released yet?
> Never mind, it comes out on the first.



Nup should be out tomorrow

Taking on Snsd and Wondergirls like a baws


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Nup should be out tomorrow
> 
> Taking on Snsd and Wondergirls like a baws


I knew Tablo wouldn't be able to win against the likes of SNSD, but I was still disappointed.
Hopefully we'll get to see him on some variety shows soon, but I doubt it after what happened.

Anyways, grats to SNSD on their win.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2011)

Nah he won't be appearing on variety shows , there was an article on it


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2011)

sigh i miss epik high


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

DJ Tukutz is back from his military service. Now we're just waiting for Mithra Jin.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you listen to Tablo's stuff Sas?


----------



## Zach (Oct 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^ Lol nice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL2OiZL7dpQ[/YOUTUBE]



Nice                       !


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 30, 2011)

It's great to feel that Tablo is  more refreshed now, after all he went through. Nice to hear his rapping again after a while. good for him, joining YG Also, that song with Taeyang doesn't sound half as bad. Awesome job.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2011)

from g.na's twitter:


> 녹음끝나고 연습실에서 .... 연습 =] finally finished the english version of ??????? 푸하하 얼른 들려드리고싶어



i'm quite excited


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Zach (Oct 30, 2011)

G.NA                          pek


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

More like "bring the boys out so I can cut some babymakers, you ain't getting my girls pregnant".


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)

This was my favorite. Anyone who saw the SNSD RM will know it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 30, 2011)

correction: anyone who watched a show about Seobb would know about it


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2011)

G.NA is making her comeback?!?!

After watching that SNSD interview last night, I went to watch the music video for 2PM's 10 out of 10. To my surprise, I saw G.NA in there.. in bikini! She looked quite different from back then, probably from lack of makeup.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

G.Na looked alot diffferent in 10 out of 10, don't know what happened there, she seems to have aged 10 years.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it's her haircut in Top Girl that's aged her :\


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2011)

Really? I think she looks younger now , she used to look like a granny


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw that BEG did a cover of Emotion recently, didn't realize they did the full song a while ago.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 30, 2011)

Cael can I have link to the 4minute/SHINee dubstep mashup you had in your sig a while ago?


----------



## Mellie (Oct 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I wonder what goes through their head when they do things like these. Like the girl who sent Taecyeon her period blood , like honestly



wtf?! are you srs?!  that is just fucking nasty!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

True love my dears is when you love someone enough to send them your bloody tampon.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Cael can I have link to the 4minute/SHINee dubstep mashup you had in your sig a while ago?



[YOUTUBE]wvoO3wY4LFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2011)

couldn't resist.


----------



## Mellie (Oct 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> True love my dears is when you love someone enough to send them your bloody tampon.



I guess I don't love my idols enough then   lol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2011)

Hamburger slayer 

Mellie : That's Kpop for ya 

Strong heart , Gary episode


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Strong heart , Gary episode


I was waiting for this.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2011)

Mellie said:


> wtf?! are you srs?!  that is just fucking nasty!!!



It's nastier if you look at the pictures.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)

Fucking gross as hell. Women are truly the crazier gender


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2011)

OH REALLY?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)

Please tell me the story behind that kid


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder if he's still alive


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2011)

Well... since he was more than likely mentally unwell (even the craziest of fans probably wouldn't pull their favorite idol offstage >_>) he was probably put into some sort of treatment facility.  

not that i know how the korean court system works, but i can only imagine that's what they'd do with someone like that


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 30, 2011)

That's the friend that tried to steal my Yeony?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

I doubt he'd be put in treatment Cara, probably a slap on the wrist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2011)

well, i can only imagine the way people look at him.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah he's probably getting fun made of and Taeyeon fans probably don't like him/jealous. The dude clearly needed help though, I really hope the parents don't blame Kpop and trying to get him some.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

He needs to be put under protection. 

Any Taeyeon fan that recognises him on the street would probably try to bash him or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

Haters gon hate.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 30, 2011)

Yoobin is just


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh damn.  Their hair looks great.

Also, who is this Jinsil girl who did Bad with Tablo? She was pretty flawless.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh damn.  Their hair looks great.
> 
> Also, who is this Jinsil girl who did Bad with Tablo? She was pretty flawless.


I guess you missed my reply the first time.

It's Jinsil from Mad Soul Child.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

Curtis' pants are exploding.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2011)

woot nice concept from WG~


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm excited that Wonder Girls & Girls' Generation will be performing on same music programs in more than 2-3 years?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2011)

lolol Amber


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2011)

Someone give me names to match to faces. I only know Sohee but My friends all love Yoobin and I need to know which one she is.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2011)

Group (left to right): Lim, Sohee, Yoobin, SunYe & Yeeun

Those names are also the same for the individual photos.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2011)

lol isnt that the guy in the drama Athena?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2011)

So one of my seonbae's name is Jiyoon, hotness runs with that name

Also apparently I'm going to perform "Where U At"


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol some fangirls caught Amber's shirt lift in Nu Abo? 

Thanks Naked


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2011)

T-ara I am not gonna watch 30mins of your MV when the editing camera is basically going nuts and is like having a seizure or something. The sound of the song doesn't really seem to fit the MV too.


*Spoiler*: __ 








WHAT DID THEY DO TO WOORI'S HAIR!?!?!?


----------



## Kiss (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Oct 31, 2011)

No Eul's hair is short 

Hyunyoung looks flawless as usual.

Woori, I want you're old long amazing hair back.

I'm gonna go spaz on tumblr now for a while


----------



## Chloe (Oct 31, 2011)

I really like this mix 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L75EC6Z4i4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2011)

During the Mach performances, her hair was always pulled back behind her head.  

she might of just got it cut that way again


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]J217AGVMc0Q[/YOUTUBE]

ssf's fanmeet with the girls. 

haven't watched it yet

i don't think that's Soy MCing... I don't remember her having such a nasal voice XD

edit: nope not her.  dunno who that is.

edit2: oh my fucking god why did they make them perform like that?  Yoona is fucking FALLING over

jesus christ i wouldn't expect this from anyone

fans would have been happy if they just talked

for fucks sake

i would have stopped it right there

i wouldn't want to offend her or anything but my god


----------



## Chloe (Oct 31, 2011)

Yoona looks so tired 

edit: Tae looks so cute sitting on the chair
And Sunny swinging her legs around.

edit 2: The fans make us international fans look like rabid animals


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2011)

power ranger outfits

i'll watch the fanmeet thing later =/ from what you guys say tho i'm not feeling like its a good thing to watch


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2011)

it's okay, but the beginning is hard to watch.  I'd recommend skipping until a little after the performance.

 

SEOHYUN IN PERFECT ENGLISH

"FASTEN YOUR SEATBELT"

edit: geez, the end gets painful again.   people going crazy for the shirts.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> T-ara I am not gonna watch 30mins of your MV when the editing camera is basically going nuts and is like having a seizure or something. The sound of the song doesn't really seem to fit the MV too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



More like what happened to Yoon Hye's face? 

Hyunyoung pek


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)

3D someday MV :33
I wonder if it will be the new version or the old version of someday.
either more Ukiss mvs to save.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2011)

i liked this ver


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2011)

omg its better in dance practice form unf


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2011)

I skipped around in the fanmeet video and was disappointed by how disobedient the fans were. Shameful and made me cringed.

This isn't the first fanmeet that they had to quiet down teh audience.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I gotta say i really like the covers to tablos 2 albums.
especially the first one


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I really like this mix
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L75EC6Z4i4g[/YOUTUBE]



It's gonna come down to Areia vs Epitone.

[YOUTUBE]oDtbNKDd-fM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

> I skipped around in the fanmeet video and was disappointed by how disobedient the fans were. Shameful and made me cringed.
> 
> This isn't the first fanmeet that they had to quiet down teh audience.



I agree. We get it you're excited but people haven't come to listen to annoying fans screaming. Yes be excited but shut up when the girls are talking.


Can't wait


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone have the download for 열꽃 PART 2?

320 kbps bit rate preferably.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2011)

Naked said:


> Does anyone have the download for 열꽃 PART 2?
> 
> 320 kbps bit rate preferably.



check your visitor message xD


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Naked said:


> Does anyone have the download for 열꽃 PART 2?
> 
> 320 kbps bit rate preferably.


Tablo right?
1&2:
omg crying


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks                !


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)

can i stop laughing now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg its better in dance practice form unf


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)

speaking of infinite
and watching this week's Inki


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> BREAKING NEWS.
> 
> Sunny actually cut her hair.  Remains adorable as fuck.


wat

I was waiting for this. Is there a link to an article somewhere?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 31, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> jesus christ hoya
> 
> how the fuck do you move like that
> 
> ...



LOL! You visit Reddit?!



Se7en said:


> speaking of infinite
> and watching this week's Inki
> [youube]dVfIsqV10mc[/youtube]
> 
> ...


hmmmm, I'll watch these later and decide if these groups should be part of my playlist..



Naked said:


> wat
> 
> I was waiting for this. Is there a link to an article somewhere?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb4T-y4g5Q4&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> hmmmm, I'll watch these later and decide if these groups should be part of my playlist..



that's not the full version of message though.
i posted the MV a couple pages back :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2011)

Indeed I do GG xD


----------



## Zach (Oct 31, 2011)

Jay Park


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2011)

Random: I'm rewatching last weeks the Boys performances and I've noticed Sunny made mistakes constantly at the beginning of it on 10/22. xD

/watching her to determine how much superior non-wig hair will be


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Well.

..


I don't have a caption yet but = mindblown


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

He looks about as pretty as a man in a dress.


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

Why is YG dressing Tablo like an Idol? His music is anti-materialistic. Anyway great song.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2011)

lolol Leetuk si~~


anyway yorobun~ Happy Halloowen~


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2011)

For anyone who hasn't seen, Sunny with true short hair.









Sexyyyy!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

If you guys are interested then I was thinking of starting a Monthly Kpop pimp becuause it can be hard to stay up to date with new releases. If so then say yes, I'll do Oct by the end of the week.

Obv it will be abit biased, I'll try to prune all the crappy stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

WG are back:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-9m7SjZvwc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sunye you gorgeous girl.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 31, 2011)

Do it Enno, October has been a huge month for releases


----------



## Chloe (Oct 31, 2011)

BEG repackage teaser photos


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2011)

Unnghhh Jaybumz 
Also, Just keep listening to Tablo&Taeyang's song. reaally into it. ~

edit: and just noticed that choreo video. Epic shit I tell you.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 31, 2011)

[MAMA NOMINEES] Best Female Group: Brown Eyed Girls, 2NE1, f(x), SNSD, Kara.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2011)

^ Snsd just came back though , I see 2ne1 taking it easily 

No tomorrow is epic lol , YG really loves his deserts


----------



## Zach (Oct 31, 2011)

2ne1 will take it and that's who I'd vote for.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3anRJXJgwI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSTXk1plDPU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2U1CUrj50k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W14ncmV-NwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Nov 1, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> BEG repackage teaser photos



I am having trouble ID-ing Ga-In for the first time in my entire life.

I mean Narsha and Jea are easy.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

Probably not used to seeing Ga in with her eyes very open.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2011)

woot...awesome Soo's acting...opaeee pepepepe!!!


> Sooyoung Cast as Lead Actress for the Drama ?Speed?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

She will be playing a doctor whose parents were killed in a traffic accident. Has a romantic interest with one of the racers.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

> KBS Cultural Broadcast will be broadcasting the pilot episode of their newest documentary, “Star Life Theatre” in the season of fall.
> The show will show never-before-seen scenes of the featured stars’ life by filming them for a month. Through this month-long shooting, viewers will get to see the candid selves of the stars and get to see past the fa?ade that they put up. This new show hopes to show viewers the true characters of their favourite stars.
> “Star Life Theathre” will be based on non edited interviews and self-cameras by the individuals to let them share with people their sincere stories.  It will showcase the lives of singers, actors, athletes, as well as various Korean celebrities.
> The very first episode will kick off with Korea’s leading Hallyu star, Ryu Siwon. It will be followed up with Boohwal (Rebirth) in the next week, and finally by Girls’ Generation during the third episode.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2011)

Eno a million yesses to the pimp 

How does the MAMA system work again?


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2011)

Getting the recognition he deserves.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Kiss (Nov 1, 2011)

Tablo!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol Mamas:



> Best Vocal Perf (Group): Sistar19 (Ma Boy)



Lol no. Not sure Bora dancing on the side counts as them being a group.

That list of Best singers of the past 20 years, SNSD ilu but nope.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2011)

Soshi are probs gonna win whatever award they're up for in MAMAs.

First year SM acts will be attending since the discord with MNet + Soshi are confirmed to be going.

I can't seem to vote ugh

edit:

lol I seriously think Soshi will win everything they're up for.

tickets went on sale a week ago and weren't sold out yet.

the moment soshi was announced today the remaining tickets for MAMAs sold out in minutes.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

Suju leading in every single category they're nominated for lol , thank god it's 80% digital

Ok how does this work ? 2ne1 promoted each song individually so do they take all the songs that charted into account or just the title track?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2011)

2ne1 aren't going for MAMAs this year if I'm not wrong, no show no win anyway.

but I doubt they'd have won against Soshi tbh, esp when MNET has started sucking up to SM now. There's no YG artists going for MAMAs this year I think.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> 2ne1 aren't going for MAMAs this year if I'm not wrong, no show no win anyway.
> 
> but I doubt they'd have won against Soshi tbh, esp when MNET has started sucking up to SM now. There's no YG artists going for MAMAs this year I think.



Interesting and 2ne1 are putting up a mad fight anyway

GG - total vote 37,230 -  30.8%
2ne1 - total vote  34,483   - 28.5%


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not surprised they're putting up a good fight tho  ELFs are being butthurt as hell and voting for anyone that can topple soshi.

since they have to vote for all categories for their vote to count.

idk why people bother with voting tho, MNET will just rig it who ever the fuck they want to win this year.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 1, 2011)

speaking of MAMA's what are your choices?
these are mine.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Best New Male Artist:
Kim Ji Su
Boyfriend
N-Train
Huh Gak
*B1A4*
Best New Female Artist:
Dal Shabet
Brave Girls
A Pink
Jang Jae In
Han Groo

Best Male Group:
*TVXQ*
2PM
Super Junior
Big Bang
B2ST

Best Female Group: 
*Brown Eyed Girls*2NE1
f(x)
SNSD
KARA

Best Male Artist: 
Kim Bum Soo
*Kim Tae Woo*Kim Hyun Joong
Sung Si Kyung
Wheesung

Best Female Artist: 
Kim Wan Sun
Baek Ji Young
Seo In Young
*IU*
G.NA

Best Solo Dance Performance (Solo): 
Kim Hyun Joong
G.NA
HyunA
Jang Woo Hyuk
*Jay Park*
Best Dance Performance (Male Group):
TVXQ
B2ST
Big Bang
Super Junior
MBLAQ
*INFINITE*

Best Dance Performance (Female Group): 
SNSD
SECRET
T-ara
4minute
2NE1
*miss A*
Best Band Performance:
CNBLUE
*F.T. Island*Jang Kiha and the Faces
YB
Jaurim

Best Rap Performance:
*Leessang*
Mighty Mouth
Clover
*Tablo*Simon D

Best Vocal Performance (Solo):
*IU*Lee Hyun
Huh Gak
K. Will
Kim Gun Mo

Best Vocal Performance (Group):
*Davichi*
SISTAR19
2AM
2NE1
4Men

Best Vocal Performance (Group):
Baek Ji Young (?That Woman? ? ?Secret Garden? OST)
IU (?Someday? ? ?Dream High? OST)
Lim Jae Bum (?Love? ? ?City Hunter? OST)
Taeyeon (?Love You? ? ?Athena? OST)
Huh Gak (?Please Don?t Forget Me? ? ?The Greatest Love? OST)

Best Music Video: 
*Brown Eyed Girls (?Sixth Sense?)*
Big Bang (?Love Song?)
Sunny Hill (?Midnight Circus?)
Jang Kiha and the Faces (?Just Know Each Other?)
UV (?Itaewon Freedom?)

Song of the Year: 
Kim Gun Mo ? ?Sadder Than Yesterday?
Kim Hyun Joong ? ?Break Down?
*Davichi ? ?Don?t Say Goodbye?*TVXQ ? ?Keep Your Head Down?
Leessang ? ?Turned Off The TV?
Mighty Mouth ? ?Tok Tok?
Jay Park ? ?Abandoned?
Baek Ji Young ? ?That Woman? (Secret Garden OST)
B2ST ? ?Fiction?
Big Bang ? ?Tonight?
SNSD ? ?The Boys?
Super Junior ? ?Mr Simple?
SECRET ? ?Shy Boy?
SISTAR19 ? ?Ma Boy?
*IU ? ?Good Day?*
MBLAQ ? ?Mona Lisa?
Lee Hyun ? ?You Are The Best of My Life?
Lim Jae Bum ? ?Love? (City Hunter OST)
Jaurim ? ?Idol?
INFINITE ? ?Be Mine?
Jang Kiha and the Faces (?Just Know Each Other?)
Jang Woo Hyuk ? ?Time is (L)over?
Clover ? ?La Vida Loca?
Tablo ? ?Bad?
Taeyeon (?Love You? ? ?Athena? OST)
T-ara ? ?Roly Poly?
4minute ? ?Mirror Mirror?
Huh Gak ? ?Hello?
HyunA ? ?Bubble Pop?
2AM ? ?You Wouldn?t Answer My Calls?
2NE1 ? ?I Am The Best?
4Men ? ?Once While Living?
CNBLUE ? ?Intuition?
*F.T. Island ? ?Hello Hello?*G.NA ? ?Black & White?
K.Will ? ?My Heart is Beating?
miss A ? ?Goodbye Baby?
Simon D ? ?Cheerz?
YB ? ?Find the Dream Breaker?

Artist of the Year: 
Kim Bum Soo
Kim Wan Sun
Kim Ji Su
Kim Tae Woo
Kim Hyun Joong
Dal Shabet
TVXQ
Baek Ji Young
Boyfriend
*Brown Eyed Girls*Brave Girls
B2ST
Big Bang
Seo In Young
Sung Si Kyung
SNSD
Super Junior
IU
A Pink
N-Train
Jang Jae In
KARA
Han Groo
Huh Gak
Wheesung
2NE1
2PM
B1A4
f(x)
G.NA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I'm not surprised they're putting up a good fight tho  ELFs are being butthurt as hell and voting for anyone that can topple soshi.
> 
> since they have to vote for all categories for their vote to count.
> 
> idk why people bother with voting tho, MNET will just rig it who ever the fuck they want to win this year.


True 

Meh as long as the deserving ones win , I don't care


Se7en said:


> speaking of MAMA's what are your choices?
> these are mine.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That the full list? 

Best Male Group:Big Bang

Best Female Group: 2NE1/SNSD

Best New Female Artist: A Pink

Best New Male Artist: Huh Gak 

Best Male Solo Artist: Kim Tae Woo [Don't really listen to anyone from this category]

Best Female Solo Artist: IU

Best Solo Dance Perf: Jay Park

Best Group Dance Perf (Male): Infinite

Best Group Dance Perf (Female): Miss A

Best MV: Brown Eyed Girls' "Sixth Sense"

Best Vocal Perf (Solo): IU/Huh Gak

Best Vocal Perf (Group): 4Men (Once While Living)

Best Band Performance : CN blue [Intuition]

Best Rap Performance : Tablo

Best OST: No idea

Song of the Year: Leessang's "Turned Off the TV"

Artist of the Year: SoshiBang


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

CNblue would get my vote but since they're MIA from the MAMA's Mnet isn't even bothering nomming htem.

My list:

*Best Male Group:* I'll be honest Infinite should get this because they've released like 6 songs this year but if we're going on the group I enjoyed from this list then Big Bang.

*Best Female Group:* Soka should get my vote but 2NE1 did promote alot this year and their singles were pretty good. 2NE1.

*Best New Female Artist:* A Pink solos. 

*Best New Male Artist:* Boyfran. I liked their new single

*Best Male Artist:* Sung Si Kyung

*Best Female Artist:* IU

*Best Solo Dance Perf:* Hyuna for the lulz she provided

*Best Group Dance Perf (Male):* Infinite

*Best Group Dance Perf (Female):* Miss A

*Best MV:* Out of this list BEG probably had the best but Hyuna and A Pink had the most magical ones

*Best Vocal Perf (Solo):* I honestly can't choose, they're all like Supermen/girl of singing

*Best Vocal Perf (Group):* Where's BEG? ....4MEN I guess

*Best OST:* Baek Ji Young kinda owned the first half of the year so she wins.

*Song of the Year:* Too hard but if push came to shove I'd say between Lonely and Love Alone but they ain't there. I guess Leessang. Why is Kara not on there

*Artist of the Year:* If we're talking popularity/hits/activity and just an overall great year for them as an artist then IU wins.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah that's the full list.

i got it off allkpop


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Lol my bad , the way you posted it looked like it had people missing 

Weird how Top isn't nominated for the best dancer


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Weird how Top isn't nominated for the best dancer



 Good one


----------



## Chloe (Nov 1, 2011)

miss A is loosing to 2NE1 in dancing.



Fuck that shit.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 1, 2011)

oh yeah so I finally listened to the full in heaven album besides the title track.

get out and mission are my favorites

but really?

"you're not getting your notebook back, fuck you" 
did i really just hear that in get out? 

and the engrish in mission makes me LOL but i really want the instrumentals to it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> miss A is loosing to 2NE1 in dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that shit.


 As I said , thank god fan votes only count for like 10-20%

If Mr.Simple gets song of the year , i'm done with MAMAs


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

^I agree, I'd find it hard to take seriously after that.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

> If Mr.Simple gets song of the year , i'm done with MAMAs



It won't. Mnet will give it to T-ara since they're label mates an all.

Down with Cael and his Satanic Illuminati subliminal message Set:Jesus


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 1, 2011)

miss A's Goodbye Baby choreo wasn't that bad. I find it better than most female groups out there.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

Miss A of F(x) should win Best Female Dance group this year.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

Wiping poo off my shoe dance?? lol no thanks

Miss A should take it alone

Quite liked the Roly Poly dance too


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

As much as I like 2NE1, I think Min of Miss A alone would outdance all of them. I've grown quite tired of Minzy's "un-choreographed" dancing.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2011)

Minzy and CL are awesome dancers , just that YG is not too big on dancing

This is why I want a sub unit duo of Rinzy


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

I loved GD&TOP, I'd love 'Rinzy', it's a must.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm bothered by these male to female ratios.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 1, 2011)

Secret has the most relative male votes


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

Minzy is a better mover than Min but the choreo for 2ne1 is abit weak and they need to train her more. I mean Nicole can do better improv dancing.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 1, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm bothered by these male to female ratios.


LOL I just noticed noticed that


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 1, 2011)

I just discovered this. Yoona's playing without a mouse 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub44GFsxUdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't all laptops have touchpads?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 1, 2011)

It's a lot more difficult to play with the touch pad than with a mouse.

So she's either incredibly good or incredibly bad at starcraft


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2011)

She's Korean, of course she's amazing.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 1, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I just discovered this. Yoona's playing without a mouse
> 
> [YOUTTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub44GFsxUdI[/YOUTUBE]



I now have this really strong urge to get me self a new CPU...

And look at her go tap that keyboard!...must be clocking 200+ APMs 

Diamond league she is...


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2011)

All Koreans are automatically Diamond league at SC2.

Boxer's one of the best at the game.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

Wouter how much of Epik High's music do you know? Do you want more Epik High or anything that sounds like Fan?


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2011)

Wordkill is kinda similar to Fan. (?)
Can't think of one off the top of my head.

My favorite track from the fourth album was Flow (feat. Emi Hinouchi).
It doesn't sound like Fan, but listen to it anyway.

Outro's my favorite part.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 1, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> ok gais
> 
> recommend me songs simular to Epik High's Fan
> please?



try out Tablo's new solo album, it's really good.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 1, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> I only listen to FT island for Hongki because his voice is probably on par with the best I've ever heard



don't most people? 
he is the lead singer.

i think ft triple need a comeback though.
[YOUTUBE]BkC1lluJMLE[/YOUTUBE]
I mean Jaejin's voice is superb. <3
favorite sub group ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

You mean sort of faster paced rap right? 

Off top of my head try these I guess:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElW_V6SyfE8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txoFdtoNNWQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td4KWWjPRnM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVKAU01Y08o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNnkbwFo9hU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha8yk-KTptc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrD07b_L-wQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Where's my homie Ichi? We're going to Korea to teach someone a lesson. You get the pepper spray Ichi I'll get the sandwiches.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrD07b_L-wQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> Where's my homie Ichi? We're going to Korea to teach someone a lesson. You get the pepper spray Ichi I'll get the sandwiches.



oh that guy need a lesson indeed...how dare that person. Leave Sica alone will you.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

Some people really can't separate reality from their imagination, wtf was this guy thinking? Shit security aswell.


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2011)

How about this for faster paced rap?

I haven't seen many opinions of this song and I want to know if it's just me and my weird taste in music.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 1, 2011)

the story sounds like somekind thriller movie xD..but yah why is their dorm had no security...Jess's bodyguard  plz! wonder if that guy is still doing that lolol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

> Jess's bodyguard plz! wonder if that guy is still doing that lolol



Fanboys, he's probably moved from Jessica to IU or something.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 1, 2011)

So who was Sica's celebrity guy friend...?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2011)

Taec? lmao.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 2, 2011)

I liked her awkward giggle at 6:22 and her laugh at 5:35 was absolutely adorable.

Btw who are the X-files guys? I like their combo of getting the info out of Sica! 

Its like she was about to slip something out at 5:35.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> ok gais
> 
> recommend me songs simular to Epik High's Fan
> please?



Idk I like these

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpTKLNjUdwQ&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za1OuGeRahQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj2OhW9Czw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I liked her awkward giggle at 6:22 and her laugh at 5:35 was absolutely adorable.
> 
> Btw who are the X-files guys? I like their combo of getting the info out of Sica!
> 
> Its like she was about to slip something out at 5:35.



its SuJu's Leetuk si! and Boom!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EloVfXkdZ8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goobalith (Nov 2, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> ok gais
> 
> recommend me songs simular to Epik High's Fan
> please?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so bias ahah, here is my voting for MAMA 2011...spam this everyday!


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 2, 2011)

I kinda found this surprising, on the MAMA website:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 2, 2011)

Others is like double Korea xD


----------



## Kiss (Nov 2, 2011)

Cael said:


> I kinda found this surprising, on the MAMA website:



Oh wow.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 2, 2011)

can't see the teaser to cleansing cream for like another 6 hours, can someone watch cleansing cream for me?

behind the scenes for lady are released :3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 2, 2011)

cleansing cream's teaser sounded good, really r&b. none of the girls are in the teaser tho.

booking soshi concert tix - the most ashoahsdohoashdasd moment that happen in quite a while. fucking sold out in less than 3 hours. I spent 2 hours refreshing the page trying to book in the lecture omg, it was HORRENDOUS.

but I got my ticket anyway so I can go.

lesson learnt from the crazy booking: make it a date or just go alone, never ever go with more than that amount of people unless you're sure you can get tix cause i had a few friends (& friends of friends) going in pretty big groups (4 or more) and they were the ones unable to get tickets


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn it RA, you get to see everyone;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 2, 2011)

ii wish i had the money to, the kpop concerts I went to this year I paid for them really cheap ($10 for MBLAQ/AS/T-ara total) or I got to go for free (miss A). Soshi's concert is the only one I'm actually paying full price for

IY2 Preview:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 2, 2011)

So, Wonder Girls' album will be released next Monday and they will be only promoting for a month.

This is the second time JYP has made them promote a month before going on tour again. Friggin' JYP.


----------



## Naked (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 2, 2011)

SORRY, SORRY (Rearranged) --> Welcome to the super junior cult











/listening to super show 3 album
i need a full version on the TVXQ cult intro though 


not bad double A


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 2, 2011)

^ Not bad. The rearranged version makes me miss listening to Sorry Sorry.

T-ara BTS.. music video, dance practice.. for their Japanese promotions


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 2, 2011)

I CANNOT WITH THIS YOUTUBE USER 


korean backwards is just soo funny
check out if your favorite song is on there.

I'm jamming to ugly right now.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 2, 2011)

BE MY BABY.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope the teaser is similar to the song lol

If only there was Sunmi instead of Lim , it'd be the hottest thing ever


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 2, 2011)

Same. She was very timid and shy, especially during their questions & answers video couple years ago. Too bad she didn't speak much.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 2, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> ^ Not bad. The rearranged version makes me miss listening to Sorry Sorry.
> 
> T-ara BTS.. music video, dance practice.. for their Japanese promotions


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 3, 2011)

M! Countdown is cancelled this week.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 3, 2011)

More baseball?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 3, 2011)

According to some guy on the kpop section of Reddit.. (he must've translated it)



			
				fiveseven said:
			
		

> “Hello, this is M! Countdown. We’re leaving a couple messages below.
> 
> Reason for no broadcast.
> 
> ...



Princess Bride


----------



## Chloe (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 3, 2011)

um wonder if I should go!


----------



## Naked (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2011)

I was thinking of going to Cube London but the tickets are double of what they should be. No thanks.

The Boys backwards sounds like a Turkish song lol.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 3, 2011)

How have I never seen this before? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji6mNCSHuY0[/YOUTUBE]

The ending kills me


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2011)

That BEG songs sounds alot like Prayer by Sunny Hill.

SNSD on some red carpet

*Spoiler*: __ 













Seohyun seems to be owning.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 3, 2011)

Agreed, Seobb looks best there. I'm gonna start wearing my seatbelt, and stop eating hamburgers.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't like what she's wearing but she looks smokin! Tae looks nice too , need more pics .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 3, 2011)

High rise pants on girls... x____X still hot


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2011)

Zinger clip is beast. @_@


They shoulda put Seohyun's hair up in a fro for that outfit.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2011)

Zinger looks like Boa at times , hot!

Lol at Hyosung

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtRnQb0cm-Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2011)

Amber is as big a ho as Nicole, dayum

also, old school Jong Kook/Donghoon action


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 3, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> How have I never seen this before?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji6mNCSHuY0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The ending kills me



The clock says 4:56. Never seen it that dark at 4:56 before really. Must be AM?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 3, 2011)

^ They normally have their practice rooms in the basement so i'm not surprised 

Jong Kook doesn't age 

YJS , JK and Haha have great chemistry together , they can make any show successful


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah, i don't think those are windows.  

they seem raised from the walls and are only reflecting the room.

either way it's probably 5AM anyway in that, apparently idol groups that are about to debut get the least sleep.

Princess Bride

the picture: i thought eunjung was a boy   I didn't see the name at first cause i was skipping through


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2011)

Listening to 09 Suju, where did it all go wrong SM


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> yeah, i don't think those are windows.
> 
> they seem raised from the walls and are only reflecting the room.
> 
> ...



Eunjung is good looking as a boy or girl


----------



## Spica (Nov 3, 2011)

Shinee is having a comeback in 2012 with a single titled Superhero. And Chocolat has some songs as well. 


Norwegian news leaked the info from the Norwegian producers.  Shinee fandom is spazzing.


----------



## Naked (Nov 3, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> old school Jong Kook/Donghoon action


----------



## Naked (Nov 3, 2011)

Episode 66 with Joongki is out

if you haven't checked already.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 3, 2011)

been pigging out on Halloween Candy this past week. I feel like shit physically and mentally but I've been trying to finish it all off by the end of the week.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 3, 2011)

Um, what rumors?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 3, 2011)

Wonder Girls' track listing for their 2nd album!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2011)

CL isn't as good of a rapper as Miryo.


COME AT ME, YG!


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 3, 2011)

BEG's new video is.... something.

Kind of weird, with no real point. That older sister was a bitch.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 3, 2011)

AMG, IU HAZ BOOBZ?



poor amber


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys, remember when SNSD had that 1st Asian Concert, and there was that random intermission movie where Taeyeon was a frog? I need help finding it on youtube.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 3, 2011)

Cael said:


> Guys, remember when SNSD had that 1st Asian Concert, and there was that random intermission movie where Taeyeon was a frog? I need help finding it on youtube.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 3, 2011)

compress? lolol

and lol poor Amber~


----------



## Naked (Nov 4, 2011)

Been waiting for this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2011)

woot...IU...hope another song with stunning vocal!


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 4, 2011)

If this is a group can I please has join 

2NE1 is one of my favourite bands evar, and though I don't like them as much, BigBang is nominated in the EMAs which are in my hometown : So some serious stalking will commence.... 

Also^^^ What rumours?! :S


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

Ay-ay-ay-ay-ay-ay-ay, we 2Ne1. Welcome


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 4, 2011)

Aww haha lol at Manber. She must have felt so awkward there.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 4, 2011)

Naked said:


> Been waiting for this.


been waiting A LONG TIME now!

I must wonder how bored she is with singing Good Day every month since last year.


blazikengirl said:


> If this is a group can I please has join
> 
> 2NE1 is one of my favourite bands evar, and though I don't like them as much, BigBang is nominated in the EMAs which are in my hometown : So some serious stalking will commence....
> 
> Also^^^ What rumours?! :S



Welcome =) 

You'll get along just fine. I'm sure members here can show you  lots of videos of 2ne1 so you can start developing your fangirling =P


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

Cael said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 
> Um, what rumors?





> On November 3rd, YG Entertainment stated, “We’ve recently heard malicious rumors involving our stars and marijuana usage, including Park Bom, Sandara Park, and Minzy. These rumors have been spreading on news outlets, stock reports, and social networking sites. They are absolute nonsense.”



Smh! **


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

The only thing more facepalm worthy is the comments on akp, as always. People giving advice on how YG should handle the company, and giving legal advice.



Bunch of young moguls we got on there!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

If I could eradicate stupid evil netizens battle royale style , i'd do it with the biggest smile on my face

Apparently anti's were there holding banners at the airport when BB left to Belfast . Don't they ever have anything better to do?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

I read that someone stood outside a church Daesung was in holding a banner that said "Killer", that actually made me mad.

A bunch of people saying it's time for YG to drop G-Dragon, I rofl'd.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2011)

Fanyy~~~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 4, 2011)

they look good tho but i'm not too excited or anything for the mini/full album/whatever it is because they have failed to live up to the awesome that is breaking heart so far


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuckinf Jessica  She goes out with Taec in public then does shit like this.
I can't work out her orientation xD


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy shit. I see why T-ara waited so long to reveal their pics. i didn't recognize the new Hwayoung, I thought she was Eunjung!!!


Jiyeon:

Hwayoung:

Qri:

Hyomin:

Eunjung:

Boram:

Soyeon:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought Hyomin was Soyeon


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

I just can't get over Hwayoung. She looks so much more mature and pretty now. And damn is she skinny.

Having a member cut off all of their hair is a sign of a good comeback. Right Sunny?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)

Boram and Hwayoung flawless as usual :33


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

I've seen Boram look bad, but whatever they did to her for Roly Poly worked. Her eyes just popped, she was so cute.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll admit she has her moments where she looks bad but damn she's cute.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

She's so tiny compared to the others. I think she is Sunny's height, but doesn't have anyone else in the group really near her height. Whereas Sunny has Taeyeon and Hyoyeon.

And she seems to be incredibly shy.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)

Boram and Sunny are the same height. 155cm I totally didn't have that memorised >.>

I find her shortness and shyness so cute.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh boy... a crazy cleavage pic of Sunny circulating around. I actually hope it doesn't get posted too much, revealing enough for people to give her shit (despite it not being her fault)

I'm gonna go to sleep. If I see it being posted, then.....


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2011)

She must've made Sica mad.


----------



## Spica (Nov 4, 2011)

Cael said:


> I just can't get over Hwayoung. She looks so much more mature and pretty now. And damn is she skinny.
> 
> Having a member cut off all of their hair is a sign of a good comeback. Right Sunny?



much better trend than gradient-dying their hair


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

No matter how much I try , I can't bring myself to like Hwayoung .

Such a useless addition and she's a mediocre rapper "IMO"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

To all those wondering, Jess is gay:ho



These goddamn girls have been travelling all over the place, do people think going from Korea to US is easy? They probably haven't slept in their beds for weeks, and are on what an hour a day? And some fuckers have the gall to bring this up? Give me a gun someone right now. I fucking hate you Korea and the bitches on omona claiming they're unprofessional. I'm seriously mad right now


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 4, 2011)

Ji's teaser picture looks good :3



Wonbin! and a 120 episode sitcom at that.
i'm so glad to hear he's doing well in the acting business.
/adds to list


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

Even Sones think Tae is the gayest lol . Maybe Taeny stans are crazy reading so much about it is turning me into a legit believer ..


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

You've been reading too much fanfic Hust. Tae is more so curious type. She could well be. Tippany doesn't seem gay though, unless Cara says so.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

Nah I don't read fanfics lol . Only have read one which I came across on tumblr , it was Sootae so couldn't resist  

It's just the comments I read and nearly everyone reckons Tae has feelings for Tifanny


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

Fangirl/boys. If they had their way all the groups would be having orgy's.

Lol apparently Sones are spreading out their buying of SNSD's album so they can beat WG. There's just something really sad about that.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like a good concert but is Kpop even anything in Australia Hust?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 4, 2011)

update with comcast kpop mvs;

roly poly 2
teentop no more perfume & the dance version

ugly
hate you
i'm the best

secert's starlight

hwanhee's love pain.

good bye baby good bye

mr simple

are all the relevant ones.
so......



if you have a huge tv..


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol apparently Sones are spreading out their buying of SNSD's album so they can beat WG. There's just something really sad about that.



Just read about that , it is pretty sad lol . If WG song is anything remotely close to the teaser , it'll be one of the best comebacks of the year IMO . 

Soshi have sold 90 k albums so far , pretty good for a girl group but not as much as SM hyped it up to be .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

SM kind of got surprised by the popularity of Superstar K, I mean they're killing the charts, not to mention add Tablo, Seungi and Noeul. It probably didn't help that the song isn't the best.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 4, 2011)

Sooyoung's fangirl suddenly became Sunny's? lol

finally, Wonder Girls' comeback is next weekend! Their last comeback was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)

Watching BEG perform Cleansing Cream live is better than that random ass video. Still really dislike the name of the song.


Also, once again, short hair comeback.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You've been reading too much fanfic Hust. Tae is more so curious type. She could well be. Tippany doesn't seem gay though, unless Cara says so.



I have decided to make simple charts to display their homo levels.


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

I refuse to believe that Taeyeon is a lesbian.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2011)

no way to know.   Taeyeon is the biggest mystery of snsd


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I refuse to believe that Taeyeon is a lesbian.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2011)

I love how Hyo has her face covered


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)

Look what someone in the BBD made for me


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2011)

haha

love the sig and evil sooyoung

also if you guys haven't already


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

Owl generation.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-Nj_bRQemc4[/YOUTUBE]
I CANNOT WITH THIS VIDEO.
I think i raped the replay button


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2011)

haha you have to listen to the end. i think hyo and tiffany were wooping into the mic while the others were singing.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 4, 2011)

biases every where and huh gak trolling.

keep your head wasn't the best dance as much as i like tvxq. no.

i didn't know bb's tonight had chor. either. 

and my bby's Ukiss forever irrelevant


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2011)

No MBLAQ, U-kiss or Block B.

miss A isn't winning best female dance.

Mr Simple is winning best song.



*Spoiler*: _gif heavy_


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

Vip's are too focused on EMA's . If BB wins against Britney  , even though she's a has been ..


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2011)

Mr Simple Song of the year, brb laughing my ass off.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2011)

Meanwhile turned off the tv is #24 

Oh kpop never fails to amuse me


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 4, 2011)

VOTE FOR HYUNA'S BUBBLE POP FOR BEST DANCE PERFORMANCE WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 4, 2011)

It's basically pick your bias instead of the quality of the songs or what is best suited to the cat.

i knew it was going to be biased but not this much.

meh.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 4, 2011)

you guys shouldn't care much about the votes, it's 20% and they don't really matter cause MNET rigs the results to whoever they want anyway


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wait until the GDA in December.

There will be no biases.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Looks like a good concert but is Kpop even anything in Australia Hust?



Asians can be really into them in Australia.

I heard on the radio as I was driving that they were giving away two free passes for a competition.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2011)

Se7en said:


> biases every where and huh gak trolling.
> 
> keep your head wasn't the best dance as much as i like tvxq. no.
> 
> ...



This isn't all that's taken into account, right? Like... does fan vote only count for X%? I sure hope so.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2011)

So apparently our dance club is performing at World Cup Stadium tomorrow.  We think someone is gonna have a guerrilla concert there.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 5, 2011)

> Q: "If you were to be a Girl's Generation member who would you be and why?
> Kyuhyun: "Sooyoung tortures her members a lot. I like her."


**


----------



## Chloe (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Kiss (Nov 5, 2011)

^


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2011)

> 5th ablum is actually an extremely good album. Idk what you're talking about. Unless you're comparing Mr Simple and Acha to SorrySorry and Neorago ofcourse. But SM artists hardly ever promote their best songs, just the catchiest.



I liked the 5th album and yeah I was listening to Norego, it's such an incredible song and now we get A-Cha and Mr Simple. I just don't get who the fuck is choosing their songs.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2011)

Wtf is that guy doing?


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 5, 2011)

Running man episode 65 was blah, poor gary being stuck with ji hyo, didn't do anything in the show. He is much funnier without her.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2011)

Screens released from that new MV with Suzy and Son Ho Young:


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2011)

Dat smile!

What mv?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Hust are you watching SBS. It's giving kpop


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I heard about it but nah not watching atm

Might record from next week onwards though . Any good??


----------



## Chloe (Nov 5, 2011)

It's pretty meh. I usually record it and fast forward the ads/songs I don't like.
It gives Sistar, Teen Top  and Ukiss every week. They're extremely 4minute and beast bias not that I'm complaining about beast.
It only has about 3-5 songs that aren't korean, and it's usually snsd in japanese 

Speaking of Ukiss, Neverland is playing right now


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2011)

they keep playing shanghai romance and in the night sky  they played it last week :|


----------



## Chloe (Nov 5, 2011)

In the night sky is playing now.

My little sister says she like Nana the most :33


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol i'll stick to you tube then . Don't people request songs though?? 

I haven't watched TV in like forever , I miss how they used to put foreign films on SBS at night .

Rumor : BB supposedly practicing with LMFAO at EMAs hm


----------



## Chloe (Nov 5, 2011)

You can request songs, whether they listen to you is another mater entirely 
*has been requesting A for the past 3 weeks*

My sister who's 6 or some shit is singing along to Step.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 5, 2011)

i don't even know who that is


----------



## Spica (Nov 5, 2011)

DADADA~ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx6uQbW58Fk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2011)

> Rumor : BB supposedly practicing with LMFAO at EMAs hm



Sounds sort of good.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 5, 2011)

the secret is "wut"
but the comments are A+


EDIT


----------



## Naked (Nov 5, 2011)

Are there any videos of LeeSSang performing any songs off Asura Balbalta?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2011)

Not that i'm aware of , they didn't even promote it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2011)

Leessang said a lot of the songs were banned from broadcast so they didn't promote.

WG song sounds very meh to me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 5, 2011)

my favorites out of the five previews:


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeh couple of them sound really good , rest are meh


----------



## Spica (Nov 5, 2011)

^LOL



Rain's Angel said:


> my favorites out of the five previews:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Camera was aimed waaaay too high.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

G.Na's so cute


Boram's so damn adorable 

I've nearly memorised that entire dance


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

I cringe every time I see Boram with T-ara . I have nothing against her but she looks so out of place , like their manager or something ..


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Why are they back promoting Roly Poly?

I think I've figured how to get popular in Korea, just keep promoting till people start to like your song. It worked for T-ara

It's Eid today for us lol, to anyone else here (doubt it), Happy killing Sheep day


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Happy eid Eno


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

So Hust what do you guys celebrate? ...Diwali...not sure.

Wtf that WG teaser is terrible, why can't we have another So Hot already? It's the best song ever


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I cringe every time I see Boram with T-ara . I have nothing against her but she looks so out of place , like their manager or something ..



She is definitely the odd girl out. I think she actually has a good voice though? All I know is her dad is famous too.


And I want the fucking T-ara comeback already, all I hear about is damn Wonder Girls 
Just makes me sad. Seosad.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel WG lacks love here lol:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmun5PO54VE&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
Greatest Kpop song ever, I regret nothing

And lets not forget the epicness that was WonderBang:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9cqCfG3Hd0[/YOUTUBE]
And now all we get are the same BB/2NE1, SNSD/Suju stages. Where are these epic stage heh Kpop

Forgot how shitty Sohee's singing was


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

I like when jyp groups doesn't start a song with "jyp!"



...has that ever happened?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

But how do you know you like a song if it doesn't start with JYP or the groups name?  People might like songs for songs and not who's singing them or which company they're from. That would be madness Cael, madness


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

WonderBang is indeed awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Ikr, it's like Ice Cream topped with Porn. Perfect


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But how do you know you like a song if it doesn't start with JYP or the groups name?  People might like songs for songs and not who's singing them or which company they're from. That would be madness Cael, madness



 

It's always the same dude doing it. He does it for Goodbye Baby and Good Girl, Bad Girl. I don't know who he is, but I auto dislike him.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't say JYP. It has to be Jay-Wai-Peh


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

JYP produces the main tracks for JYP artists thus the J-Y-Pee int he start of the song, he has skill but he's somewhat mediocre now. Atleast not as bad as Brave Brothers, Brave Sound is bad enough without him in the background going "yeah, fo real, fo shizzle, gurrrl, Oh no you didn't, boo ya" while someone is singing. I feel like punching him, and not just for using a Plural in his name when he's only one guy.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

One of Infinite's new dogs



*Name:* Bboong Bboongie (It’s a cute way of describing farts(?))
*Gender:* Male


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Sooo cute. Kind of looks like a Shiba Inu?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

There's two other dogs but that one has the best name 



*Name*: Jolie
*Gender*: Female 



*Name*: Yokik
*Gender*: Male


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

They have three dogs, wtf who's gonna take care of them when they're bigger?

They're cute though, even though I dislike dogs.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

So, has anyone ever found the answer to why Jia has a boner in the "Bad Girl, Good Girl" video?

Once I saw it, I was never able to UNsee it.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

brb watching MV


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

It's during a hallway scene. It will ruin Jia for you, cause it's just a mega boner that lacks any explanation. I love the live performance of Breathe when Min loses her shoe. To me, she is the talent of that group. Great live voice, even when dancing hard. And holy fuck does she dance hard.


If I got with her, I'd be like "Fuck me like it's the Breathe MV"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They have three dogs, wtf who's gonna take care of them when they're bigger?
> 
> They're cute though, even though I dislike dogs.



it's for the new KBS show, they're gonna be taking care of the dogs for 8 weeks and find new owners for them.

Happy Eid, its being celebrated here too~

well getting popular in Korea pretty much needs you to promote like crazy for a year then you can go on breaks and comeback and ppl will still love you (working for T-ara, Beast, Infinite & Secret)


^ all of miss A are pretty talented, but I think Min is a tad overrated for her dancing and vocals.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh god I saw the Jia boner 
Not unseeing that ever xD

I love how Min continued on when she lost her shoe.
My friend irl loves Min so much.
I'll forever be Flawless Fei biased though


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ all of miss A are pretty talented, but I think Min is a tad overrated for her dancing and vocals.



Well, we certainly differ there. I think she deserves tons of praise, she is a great live performer. Then again, maybe this is an inflated opinion since it's coming from both heads


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

Dayyyum 



Lee Joon (MBLAQ)
Cho Kyuhyun (Super Junior)
Lee Donghae (Super Junior)


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

I can admit when any man in Kpop is attractive, and I just don't see the appeal to Kyuhyun. Maybe he just isn't my type; but I find Sungmin, Siwon, Donghae, and even Wookie to be better looking.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

I never understood the obsession with Siwon outside dem abs.

Donghae and Sungmin on the other hand


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

KhunToria


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Ugh, and with that I go to bed!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

That is going to haunt me in my nightmares


----------



## Spica (Nov 6, 2011)

Are there more pictures of the average member-face? I love them sooo much. 

Wasn't it T-ara's that was the most beautiful or something?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

[sp=Changmin and Victoria. Just as creepy][/sp]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Sungmin I don't get, he looks weird to me, same with Siwon, he reminds me of Hisoka from HxH, meaning a bit creepy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

> The latest case was of Super Junior's Kyuhyun who was threatened while being on vacation in Spain by, what SM Entertainment said, "strange guy" who had a knife in his hands. Kyuhyun reacted quickly and was able to run.
> 
> I honestly think that this anti-fan thing should stop. There's no reason to harm another person or to make them impossible to lead a normal life. They already have too many things and schedules to deal with so I think there's no need of another living terror called "antis."



Err that guy was mugger not an anti. Soompi needs fact checkers.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol, sad person.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

If that's not love then I don't know what love is.


----------



## Spica (Nov 6, 2011)

keep bleeding, keep keep bleeding love






I wanna watch the musical~ pek How good is Gyul's Japanese btw?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

I've read from fans she's quite good.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 6, 2011)

Those obsessive fans. Creepy as fuck. They need to go see a shrink ASAP.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL i didn't recognize Gyuri.

Man, those chicks know how to proclaim their love.

All I do is brush my hair and pull the loose hair from my comb and dedicate them to Seohyun.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn she's fine.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

i'm honestly disappointed with be my baby... better than 2dt but nowhere as good as their old material


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

...I dunno.  I just listened on my laptop speakers, and all I can predict is this will be a bitch to try and watch live with Sohee singing so much. >_>

and yeah that was probably the most awkward rap start like ever.  gotta try and listen on something else...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

I watch this and go what happened to this hot ass set ;o;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

this is amazing


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

What the fuck? Why is me in/right now not the title track?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeh couple of them sound really good , rest are meh




i like jay though, he tweets what ever the hell he want.


 let me keep you forever.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

this gets a new double post not an edit.

* Should You Choose To Accept...*
they're streaming the EMAs


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

^ Thanks I wonder what song BB will be performing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> What the fuck? Why is me in/right now not the title track?



ifkr i am legit disappointed.

Girls Night Out will be my jam omg, it is so ridiculously catchy and America will eat that up on radio.

Be My Baby is meh. The rap is rly awkward

idk what to think of Girls Girls, I don't really like it that much on first listen. tho lyrics like Girls Girls I'm a Wonder Girl sounds really lulzy

Me, In is amazing. no other words.

Sweet Dreams sounds pretty good, but idk I'll probably form stronger opinions on it once I listen to it more.

Stop! is rly nice too, I prefer it over Sweet Dreams but I don't have a v strong opinion on it as well. I like Yoobin's rap on this!

Dear. Boy has nice vocals but I hate the instrumental/beat. I don't realleh like it cause of the instrumental.

두고두고 is meh... so far I don't really like the ballads on this album, I honestly think those aren't WG's forte or that the instrumentals for them are really bad. This is the ballad I liked least so far tho

I don't like Super B as well. I just don't like the beat or whatever.

Act Cool is Lim's solo. Damn I like her rapping & flow, I didn't know she's that good and I loved that JYP gave her a solo because she is the member that needed a solo most.

the Ra.D mix of Be My Baby is so much betttttttter. the rap is less awkward here too.

Nu Shoes is lulz lol. but catchy.

*Recommendations:* G.N.O, Me, In & Act Cool


----------



## Spica (Nov 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> What the fuck? Why is me in/right now not the title track?



read everywhere that korea prefer cute pop songs than this. 

international fans everywhere are spazzing for this song to get an mv /o/

I love these electropoprock songs. it sounds a bit Chinese, reminds me of Amit, a Taiwanese rock singer. if anyone knows great C-poprock, me want /o/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

i forgot to mention that the lyrics for Act Cool are pretty lulz tho but i still love it


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Korea's really stupid, Let me In wouldn't be a hit, they want the same shit all the time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

it sounds better in english


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

The song isn't very good but it'll be a big hit. It's catchy and cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

EMA stream is on~

everyday i'm shufflin'

selena's dress is pretty though
is she wear circle lens? :/

big bang third in trending~



I spotted them twice in the background


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



That's so awesome.

dat ass and dat bod

No Mutizen?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Only MTV would interview Snooki while Big Bang was nearby


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Cael said:


> Only MTV would interview Snooki while Big Bang was nearby



I was dying at that part.

"it's like dress up"

where's she from?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I was dying at that part.
> 
> "it's like dress up"
> 
> where's she from?



I know she's adopted, which meas that family should be jailed.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

^ no i mean from the entertainment indus.

HDT not interview BB.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL just found the controversial screenshot of Sunny.

It's basically what a person sees every time a woman with a low cut blouse leans over.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> LOL just found the controversial screenshot of Sunny.
> 
> It's basically what a person sees every time a woman with a low cut blouse leans over.



yeah, I saw that, too. Some people were even questioning whether there was a nip slip..

No one posted or talked about Son Ho Young's new single?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

EMA stream is off? What's going on


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

A wild Seungri appears.

Oh good god it's Snooki


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> EMA stream is off? What's going on



it's still on 
* Should You Choose To Accept...*


omg what is lady gaga wearing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

why is selena gomez messaging me about zebras

either way, not a big bruno mars fan, but his head outline made me wonder why JYP was there.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Lmao stay classy Gaga


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

oh hey guys :
Also: Heh

this is actually pretty interesting

inki has their own channel now.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Justin and Selena are there on the show, I hope it doesn't turn in to Jerry Springer on that stage


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

I hate Katy Perry's pink hair.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

jesus there are like 20 channels 

guess i'll just subscribe to inki


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Twitter trends 

#1 Big Bang 

Like a boss


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol VIP's are screaming racist over them not being mentioned yet


----------



## Mellie (Nov 6, 2011)

Tumblr is like a blaze with Big Bang! My dashboard 100% Big Bang lol


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

Suddenly everyone I follow on Tumblr have become V.I.Ps 

[sp=looks legit][/sp]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

> BIG BANG SHOULD FUCKING WIN THAT BEST WORLDWIDE ACT AWARD. YOU MTV EMA IS SO UNFAIR. RACIST BITCHES. FIRST, YOU DIDN'T GAVE BIG BANG A LONG EXPOSURE ON THE RED CARPET. SECOND, NOT MENTIONING THEM AS THE TOP ON THE MOST TWEETED. AND IF YOU DON'T FUCKING LET THEM WIN THE AWARD, THEY FLEW THERE FOR NOTHING. AND YOU JUST DON'T KNOW HOW THE FANS WILL REACT. JUST BEWARE. BEWARE.





Stay classy VIPs


----------



## Mellie (Nov 6, 2011)

Naked said:


> When is BB performing?
> The only act I'm actually interested in.



I don't think they're performing


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

not sure but the worldwide act is near the end.



SloGoob said:


> Suddenly everyone I follow on Tumblr have become V.I.Ps
> 
> [sp=looks legit][/sp]


Hey hey 
i've always been a VIP.

sorry t.o.p but GD wins that one
I WANT THAT JACKET.
;--;



Mellie said:


> Tumblr is like a blaze with Big Bang! My dashboard 100% Big Bang lol



lol mine too. i decided to join in.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Get off my screen JB


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

oh hay theres Beaver kid growing up into a douche


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

To be fair... how do you not mention the people out trending everyone else who is at the awards. It's supposed to be a global award show, so, c'mon.



Oh hey, the RHCP are still alive. Their drummer is Will Ferrel's clone.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

Some Beiber fan 


Red hot Chilli peppers are still around? WOnder if they're still any good


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey be nice to him, he's about to be a father


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Cael said:


> To be fair... how do you not mention the people out trending everyone else who is at the awards. It's supposed to be a global award show, so, c'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey, the RHCP are still alive. Their drummer is Will Ferrel's clone.



You tell em


----------



## Mellie (Nov 6, 2011)

Se7en said:


> lol mine too. i decided to join in.


And a lot of non-VIPs are cheering the guys on.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

i hope his bastard child takes tyrions words seriously

use the fact that justin bieber is your father as a shield.  then no one can use it against you. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

If Big Bang doesn't win, I will have to get off of tumblr fast. It will get so fucking ugly.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

I have to go to school. There is going to be hell when I get back.

I hope Big Time Rush win award


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

If Big Bang doesn't win then I'm gonna troll on tumblr:ho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Try hard doesn't begin to explain Gaga.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

kinda weird how BB has gotten us to watch MTV.

i would never watch this otherwise

also, bruno mars seems nice.  don't care for his music at all though.

edit: ohshi jeremy scott.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

Jeremt Scott please mention BB :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Jeremt Scott please mention BB :33



he didn't.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Cael said:


> If Big Bang doesn't win, I will have to get off of tumblr fast. It will get so fucking ugly.


it's already ugly


Ennoea said:


> If Big Bang doesn't win then I'm gonna troll on tumblr:ho





NudeShroom said:


> *kinda weird how BB has gotten us to watch MTV.
> 
> i would never watch this otherwise*
> 
> ...


same here.


yeah i  saw him earlier
i wonder if he's chilling with bb and talking about 2ne1


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> he didn't.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Am I not following enough YG blogs? my dash is kinda dead


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

And if that didn't do the job...

This had me cracking up laughing


----------



## Alien (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Jeremy didn't mention them? Douche.


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

How far behind am I from you guys?
Jeremy Scott just got onto stage.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

My dash is being flooded with.....

Infinite?




/AND REBLOGS
HOSHIT


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

I love VIP's they're super cool

But this is a great opportunity for BB, alot of the artist are pretty nice, BB might make some friendships isn't delusional:33


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

If BB don't win mtv will face a drunk choom TOP at the afters


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

God I hate Bruno Mars, I'm pretty sure he's made of cheese.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

^ lol choomtop 

GO AWAY JB


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

If BB wanted to get noticed then GD really should have dressed more ridiculous than Gaga.

Baby Baby baby ohhhhh

Is it my baby baby baby ohhhh?

I love Beibers music.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

I WANT SNOOP TO WIN!

DAMNIT!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Wtf is Snoop still making music? It thought the mother ship came back and took him ages ago.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

...so like

2 awards given backstage?

wut

either way i guess we're closer to bb


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Isn't Snoop just a bitch nowadays? Appearing in Katy Perry videos.


If he wasn't a diehard Steelers fan, i'd disregard him entirely.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol Snoop will forever be there , high as shit


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

wait is britney even at the EMA?s


selena it won't work you have no boobs :/
seriously what are you wearing.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

> Two more awards to go

> I have to leave for school 5 minutes ago

FUCK


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

> 2 awards given backstage?
> 
> wut
> 
> either way i guess we're closer to bb



Oh great they're gonna give the award backstage and this will be remembered as the day VIP's declared war against the West.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL NUDE.



I can not.
was that really uncensored?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

WHAT THE....


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

why hello there penis


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Typical, they do this shit every year

Just be glad it isn't Borat penis.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

fuu 

Adele had better win this one.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

So many "my virgin eyes" on tumblr


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

You can't have virgin eyes and be on tumblr.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

jb's voice is horrible.


...when he was younger it sounded better.

the kid's trying to hard.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

so i had to make a phone call

thankfully

hopefully JB is almost over

jeez this choreo is terrible


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

> You can't have virgin eyes and be on tumblr.



They like to think so.

Did Gaga just win Best Song? 

You must be shitting me


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Big Bang is number 1.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

And yet they don't talk to them


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Good on you Big Bang.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> so i had to make a phone call
> 
> thankfully
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Barely any promo leaves me with little hope


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

i'm having temporary VIP rage from how long this is taking


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

I never liked Snow Patrol, making me later for school isn't helping them.
My mum thinks there's something wrong with me being late to school because of Big Bang


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Record it Slo

Gah this is annoying indeed , bring on the awards already! 

Lol G-d looks fucking happy , maybe he likes girl on girl action?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

Nah, it doesn't matter if I'm late. I'd have detention regardless 

Seungri's reaction to the penis


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

@Hustler 
Lol, you've got an eye for spotting Big Bang.

I guess it doesn't help that I'm only half paying attention to the stream.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm hungry, announce the shit already so I can eat

BB must be so grateful tot heir fans right now, moments like these where I love Kpop fans (even if they're cuckoo for cocopops).


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

holy shit holy shit right now.

My creys


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally         .

EDIT: WOOO.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Naked said:


> @Hustler
> Lol, you've got an eye for spotting Big Bang.
> 
> I guess it doesn't help that I'm only half paying attention to the stream.



Not me , VIPS do

FUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

THEY SAID BIG BANG AND I DROPPED MY LAPTOP ERWKJGBARSJGKBRSGJSDFKGBADLGASKJGBUJRDF

THEY WOULD TALK IN KOREAN.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh man congrats to them boys. Fuck it they deserve ti so much. BIG BANG!!!!!


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't believe this.... I'm so fucking happy!


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Saw this whole thing for 30 seconds of Big Bang.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Is this the first time all the fandom has come together? it's weird

I bet Britney is crying right now


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

GD is smart, speaking in Korean, <3

TAEYANG YOU BAMF.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Totally worth it !

Good to see Daesung and G-d! Now come back with a great song soon .


----------



## Chloe (Nov 6, 2011)

I screamed. And cried.

Off to school to go hyperventilate.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm really happy.

I just wish there was more.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

If anyone wants to spazz with me in the BB FC you're welcome to.


----------



## Mellie (Nov 6, 2011)

omg I'm so happy they won!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Hopefully they can npw put this shitty year behind them and do something better.

Though I better not read any "Big bang takes over the World" shit tomorrow. It's stupid.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh man I wanted to see TOP dance


----------



## Mellie (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Now I ain't even kidding, I want BB to be on Tomorrows paper because they made out with Selena Gomez back stage.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Katzuki (Nov 6, 2011)

klasjhdkhkjhljasdf


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

seungri should totally hit that

then the justin fans will b mayd


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

lol i just used that in my signature XD
the two gifs go well together


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnlIQpBAos&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnlIQpBAos&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



;---------;

look at them.
even though i just watched watched this.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm dying of hunger, peace out.


----------



## Elias (Nov 6, 2011)

So they won? Oh cool. 

*runs away


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

Elias said:


> So they won? Oh cool.
> 
> *runs away



GIT BACK HERE.

I SAW THAT MISTYPE.


----------



## Elias (Nov 6, 2011)

noooooooooo 

My edit skills aren't as fast as I thought.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 6, 2011)

My dash is filled with Them  _Big Bang, Big Bang everywhere._


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

> YB: "Yo I'd like to give a shoutout to my homeboy Luda-*sunbaenim*"


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

When'd he say that? 

Did I miss it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

Elias said:


> noooooooooo
> 
> My edit skills aren't as fast as I thought.


hehe.

btw guys this is Elias and Wouter and I turned him to THE DARK SIDE.

aka he is somewhat a kpop fan now


Hustler said:


>



wtf this happened?


----------



## Spica (Nov 6, 2011)

YAYFBIGFBANG.FIFwould be more happy if my twitter feeds wasn't spammed this much. 

I still can't get over that Lil Wayne is called a sunbaenim.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know , it was doing rounds on tumblr lol


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

swaggpantherrr said:
			
		

> who the hell is BigBang? like… are you serious? britney lost to *THAT! *what  the hell is going on with the world. does nobody appreciate good music  and talented artists. do you see BigBang selling out the Staples Center?  Or Madison Square Garden? I bet they haven’t sold 100 million records *WORLDWIDE!* wasn’t the the nomination “_best worldwide act…?” _pretty sure britney beats all of them! smh….



Saw this on tumblr.

lol'd

Also: Heh


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd make fun of him, but he's clearly as gay as the day is long.


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Naked said:


> LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

> does nobody appreciate good music and talented artists



Ahem too easy

Leave Big Bang Alone!!!!!

Wait is Luda sunbaenim Ludacris?

The guy Midget Chicken was pointing to was I'm sure Jeremy Scott.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Haters gona hate


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

I kind of wanted TOP to speak, so the world could hear how fucking manly he is.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

Of course they haven't done any of those things, but one did shave their head recently.


----------



## Elias (Nov 6, 2011)

Naked said:


> Saw this on tumblr.
> 
> lol'd
> 
> Also: Heh



oh lord, he mad.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Also hasn't Elias been a closet K-pop fan for a while? I remember talking to him about it before and he liked Hyuna


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 6, 2011)

> Also: Heh


----------



## Elias (Nov 6, 2011)

I've liked kpop for about a year or so. I just don't stay as up to date as I should. 

sup leo


----------



## Sasori (Nov 6, 2011)

lol i thought it was a joke but it's true.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL did one of your female friends spaz to you about them winning? xD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

> WHO THE FUCK ARE BIG BANG? WTF IS THIS.
> I’m seriously so fucking sorry Britney, i mean i voted so much! You lost for fuck all, flop fanbase. i apologize. omfg. who the fuck are big bang? WTF WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Britney fans v VIPs, the smack talk will be very childish


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

Britney probably doesn't even know she was nominated for this, and when someone phones her to tell her what has happened she'll probably shrug it off and continue smoking whatever she's been smoking lately.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Britney's in Manchester right now doing a concert, she didn't even bother to show up for the EMAs. Something tells me she doesn't' really care, just a hunch though

Still how the hell did Gaga beat Adele? Smh.


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Britney's in Manchester right now doing a concert, she didn't even bother to show up for the EMAs. Something tells me she doesn't' really care, just a hunch though



But all of her butt hurt fans do.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

Rolling in the Deep is easily one of the best western pop category songs for like the last decade. It's a shame she didn't win. 

It's not really even pop but it dominated for like 6 months straight


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

People should just ignore Britney fans, going around saying shit about Britney won't help, Kpop fans are being stupid.


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Think we're going to get a world tour now that they've won?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Actually she did know and even tweeted about it , that's why Britney stans are so pressed



> Britney Spears
> WOW thank you all for voting me into @mtvema's Worldwide Act category? so honored to be North America's nominee. tv.mtvema.com/vote -Brit


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

BB got over 58 million votes. That's like 10 million more than the population of South Korea (48.8 Mil)!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

Tbh there were probably a shitload of bots, because that is a ridiculous number.

Unless they show the demographics for it I seriously doubt that they're all unique. 

Also, it's kinda funny how they're bitching but Brit has 8 MTV EMAs.  And realize EMA is europe specific of course, so she has about 15 MTV awards elsewhere that probably clutter her house.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

They probably had a ton of bots, 58 million people? I mean we have albums that can't sell over 100k even with huge fanbases.

Britney don't curr, look at her. She's loaded.


----------



## Mellie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Haters gona hate



TOP just standing there lmao


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy shit. Congratulations to Big Bang for the Worldwide Act award.

That sounds like a huge achievement award. They did perform right? Anyone got links?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Tabi dances for no one

Flawless Gummy "I'm a singer" performance


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope, no performance that I saw. Most turned it off after they won


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Holy shit. Congratulations to Big Bang for the Worldwide Act award.
> 
> That sounds like a huge achievement award. They did perform right? Anyone got links?



Nah didn't perform

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnlIQpBAos&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)

Translation of GD?s speech:

?We are called Big Bang from South Korea, nice to meet you all.
And because this award is something that our fans have given us,
it has a lot more meaningful and it gives us more joy.
I would like to thank our fans, V.I.P, once again.
And through this opportunity, I hope we can attract more love
and interest to Korean music and Big Bang as well.?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2011)

He was smart saying it in Korean.  Now people will be googling "what did the guy in red say at the EMAs" and BB will pop up and bam.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Omg I was at the Merchant hotel (were they were staying) today trying to see if they were there, but I didn't see them 

I did see someone who was stylish and Korean though, maybe they were affiliated 

I'm still so glad they won best world act though!! This isn't just for VIPs, I think It will make k-pop even more global


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Is Tablo going to perform anywhere else, or is Inkigayo it?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Actually she did know and even tweeted about it , that's why Britney stans are so pressed



 it's probably her manager, Britney tends not to tweet and even when they claim it's her I still think it's her manager 

I'm not surprised BB won, VIPs were going on a crazy voting spree on the last week for voting 

and damn 8 pages to scroll through ;o;


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 6, 2011)

Aw I found their MTV interview pek

And if that didn't do the job...


----------



## Sasori (Nov 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> LOL did one of your female friends spaz to you about them winning? xD


All of them. My facebook is spammed with BB posts 

And sigh Adele, <3

Also TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS YOUNG JUSTICE LEAGUE TEEN TITANS THING IN UR SIG


----------



## Sasori (Nov 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Tbh there were probably a shitload of bots, because that is a ridiculous number.
> 
> Unless they show the demographics for it I seriously doubt that they're all unique.
> 
> Also, it's kinda funny how they're bitching but Brit has 8 MTV EMAs.  And realize EMA is europe specific of course, so she has about 15 MTV awards elsewhere that probably clutter her house.


 bots


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 6, 2011)

I know its old 

[YOUTUBE]oFRkfFTJiXk[/YOUTUBE]

But do people know what ep from Hello Baby this clip is from? Or the same clip with subs.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope you have enough posts to access that forum D:


----------



## Doh4Eev2tae (Nov 6, 2011)

Pronouced: Like It Looks
Other Names: BEG
Fans: Everlasting
Style: Pop, Rap, Ballad
Members: Jea(Leader), Miryo, Narsha, Ga-in(Maknae)
What You'll Love About Them: Quite the opposite of all these groups with 20 year old members, the girls in BEG are almost all approaching their 30s! However, with age comes growth. Jea, Narsha, and Ga-in are all excellent vocalists, along with Miryo who is quite possibly the most talented female idol group rapper.
DEALBREAKER:

Notable Title Track: Abracadabra - One of the two biggest songs of 2009.
Notable Performances:


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2011)

^....                huh?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 6, 2011)

since when did sasori start posting /mindblown


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

> since when did sasori start posting /mindblown



This was originally Sasori's thread, inside that wooden shell he's a Kpop lover. His favourite groups are Wondergirls and Shinee. There was a video floating around of him dancing to Gee aswell.


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

I want to see that vid

Big Bang


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasori dancing to Gee:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LShPMbHrA_8&feature=related'[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

He makes a pretty girl.

Wow I got invited to a Wedding Reception in Korea@__@

It's by this Indie girl who runs a blog I've know for a couple of years, she's getting married to some Korean guy and is having a ceremony in Korea which will be played by some of the best current Indie groups in korea lol. I wish I could go


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn I never knew this thread existed here. 

I am digging the new Wonder Girls album, including Be My Baby. Superior to the Boys, I must say.


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He makes a pretty girl.
> 
> Wow I got invited to a Wedding Reception in Korea@__@
> 
> It's by this Indie girl who runs a blog I've know for a couple of years, she's getting married to some Korean guy and is having a ceremony in Korea which will be played by some of the best current Indie groups in korea lol. I wish I could go



Damn that's awesome but why can't you go? I got invited to have a Korean dinner for a Korean friend's bday looking forward to that always wanted to try korean food.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> Damn I never knew this thread existed here.
> 
> I am digging the new Wonder Girls album, including Be My Baby. Superior to the Boys, I must say.



Yep, I'm high anticipating their comeback will be highly received =)


----------



## Helix (Nov 7, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> Damn I never knew this thread existed here.
> 
> I am digging the new Wonder Girls album, including Be My Baby. Superior to the Boys, I must say.



Eh, I never really post here myself but I been slowly getting into kpop in the last year or so. I think the new Wonder Girls album is probably the first album where I can say I like almost every song. The odd one I am not a fan of is their title track: Be My Baby (Nu Shoes is pretty awkward as well). It's alright but I think they have a lot of better songs in their album.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2011)

2ne1 pwns the album category for me still when it comes to idols .

5 all kills and all of them charted well , like a boss


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 7, 2011)

Just saw Nickhun's dick basically.


No longer shipping Khuntoria, so I don't have to think about it.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 7, 2011)

Helix said:


> Eh, I never really post here myself but I been slowly getting into kpop in the last year or so. I think the new Wonder Girls album is probably the first album where I can say I like almost every song. The odd one I am not a fan of is their title track: Be My Baby (Nu Shoes is pretty awkward as well). It's alright but I think they have a lot of better songs in their album.



Well I did not say that it was my favorite from the album. I need to listen to the songs a few more times to decide that. I just mentioned it cause some dudes are like "too christmas-ish" and "too 90's" but I think it is fine. 

Also, I didn't know Lim had thighs like that :amazed. She looks kinda passable during those shots when the camera is like 20 feet away from her.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 7, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> Well I did not say that it was my favorite from the album. I need to listen to the songs a few more times to decide that. I just mentioned it cause some dudes are like "too christmas-ish" and "too 90's" but I think it is fine.
> 
> Also, I didn't know Lim had thighs like that :amazed. She looks kinda passable during those shots when the camera is like 20 feet away from her.



lol, I guess people still not accepting Lim as the new member huh. It's okay, I was a huge WG fan back in the days and Sunmi was one of those members that stood out for some reason. She was quiet, shy and was quite pretty. I hope to see a collaboration with her and her former group some time.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 7, 2011)

kwang soo getting beat up by kids in the tiger costume  .


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2011)

Watched Muzik again today and that's still my favorite hairstyle for Jiyoon 
Junglasses


----------



## Helix (Nov 7, 2011)

Jiyoon is definitely my favorite female singer. She may not be the strongest vocalist out there but I just like the charm she has.

I think she looks good here with dat pony tail. Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2011)

> This is a remarkable feat as Girls’ Generation’s previous albums have never passed 100, 000 albums in sales this quickly. Girls’ Generation’s previous full-length album “Oh!”, took 28 days to surpass 100, 000 albums in sales, and the 11 days difference shows that Girls’ Generation is indeed getting more popular.



wow I'm surprised Oh! took that long to sell that much because I always thought it sold a lot really fast considering it ended up being the top seller of the year


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2011)

omg kwangsoo


----------



## Chloe (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Such dedication!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 7, 2011)

Doojoon and Dongwoon have improved so much 
Also I will forever love this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OspnOgwpwVc[/YOUTUBE]

Doojoon rapping and Junhyung singing


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2011)

haha if only kpop idols were like Dongwoon.

He was sorta meh at the beginning, only being good looking.

When he came back he came back a better singer and even MORE good looking.

ffs he's a power maknae.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2011)

Beast should release a title track like Lights go on again or On rainy days .

Two of the best songs by them .

Oh yeh how much has Sohee improved? ugh!

Strong heart Soshi subbed


----------



## Kiss (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats to BB!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Beast should release a title track like Lights go on again or On rainy days .
> 
> Two of the best songs by them .
> 
> ...



oh cool, going to watch some of this before i go to school.  

still need to watch last weeks RM.

Also has IY2 aired yet? it's supposed to be this week i believe. 

edit: 3 minutes in "this guy is cool"

4 minutes in "he is now my worst enemy ಠ_ಠ"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2011)

^ IY2 starts this Saturday!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2011)

Excellent 

and lol Seohyun is getting a lot of random shots in strong heart.  one of the camera people must be a fan. XD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2011)

Is this the new trend? god damnit hope it falls off one day 

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 7, 2011)

> Type of guy SNSD likes.
> hyoyeon: I like So Jisub..i liked bad boy types, but now like cute ones.. a guy that can protect me
> seohyun: a guy that’s caring (…) nothing really based on looks
> chj: you were really close with yonghwa on wgm, do you really get close/get to liking each other?
> ...



Is this legit?? 

Ouch my...goguma..heart!

And..wow what a beautiful soul , forever ruining my bias list



> "Sunye also responded towards Teddy Riley issue. During Girls' Generation's comeback, Teddy Riley caused quite a ruckus on Twitter which somewhat offended the Wonderfuls. Sunye responded, "We were rather surprised that he knew us. And a lot of people know that we lack in many ways, not just Teddy Riley. So that's no surprise. It's just that it came to be known that way because he's so influential. We're rather thankful that he mentioned us in time with our comeback."
> 
> CR: Dailykpop news


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 7, 2011)

ouch... but yeah, I expected that Seohyun would've moved on after the show ended, like emotionally detach herself from the whole thing and just remain friends with him. She seemed like she really liked him towards the ending of their run though, with the whole scarf thing.

Yonghwa seemed more emotionally attached to her and I think it was pretty obvious some of the songs he wrote had lyrics that kinda hinted towards their relationship


----------



## Narsha (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCrq1xyqDio&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Brave girls :33


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2011)

Soo happy, i met a kpop friend at school today~
my awkward dacing to mr simple, sorry sorry, gee and Rolypoly in the hallways paid off.
she likes suju, ss501, and 2ne1.


Ennoea said:


> Sasori dancing to Gee:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LShPMbHrA_8&feature=related'[/YOUTUBE]


that's cute ;3


Ennoea said:


> This was originally Sasori's thread, inside that wooden shell he's a Kpop lover. His favourite groups are Wondergirls and Shinee. There was a video floating around of him dancing to Gee aswell.


Nah i mean  i've never seen sasori post in here before besides the title/ op


Cael said:


> Just saw Nickhun's dick basically.
> 
> 
> No longer shipping Khuntoria, so I don't have to think about it.


LOL You mean this gif?

*Spoiler*: __ 









 saw that weeks ago.


Hustler said:


> Is this the new trend? god damnit hope it falls off one day
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> [sp][/sp]


I kind of like this trend
but now i'm curious.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 7, 2011)

Why is it moving so much?!


----------



## Zach (Nov 7, 2011)

Seohyun and Sunny would be perfect girls for me  inb4 shroom negs me


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2011)

Allkpop is so slow on releasing news


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg that Khun gif 

Reminds me of the Leeteuk one

Also Leo, that Seo gif in my CP is perfect. *_*


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2011)

i just love the shifty eyes in it that's what makes it so funny.



> 7-member idol group, U-KISS have increased their possibility in advancing to America.
> 
> On the 4th at Seoul YongSan IPARK Mall, an event drew interest from a very special guest, Melvin Brown. Melvin Brown is an American pop music producer who has previously worked with Lady Gaga, T-Pain and Akon. He, accompanied by Rapper Cross, personally came to Korea to watch U-KISS’ performance.
> 
> ...



Guise, *GUISE*.

EDIT:


> While news about U-Kiss’s official Japanese debut was already revealed a while ago, the group’s Japanese label has now officially released the contents of the single’s different versions.
> 
> Beginning with the CD version, which will include two tracks and its instrumentals; a CD+DVD and Mumo version will also be released. The limited version of the CD only release includes a bonus track, “0330-Piano & Chorus ver.-“.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm happy for them.

But hopefully they step up their game if they do go that route. XD


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2011)

I think if they bring out something like the neverland album but better they'll do fine. 
I don't think their english will be that bad either since kevin and eli grew up here.
I just have a lot of feelings about this TT-TT.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2011)

Seobb's said stuff like that since the show ended, but in the end it's a show and she's an SM idol, let's not forget that from the Top female group in Korea, she would never be allowed to say anything but. 

Ukiss America? Okay good luck to them.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2011)

Enno stop killing my happy thoughts.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry Cara

Btw the October pimp was all done but my desktop screwed up lol, won't be fixed till Wednesday so expect it then.

I say lol way to much. lol lol must stop lol


----------



## Sasori (Nov 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This was originally Sasori's thread, inside that wooden shell he's a Kpop lover. His favourite groups are Wondergirls and Shinee. There was a video floating around of him dancing to Gee aswell.


      .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2011)

can't wait 

Sas what do you think of Tablo's album


----------



## Chloe (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2011)

Abit heavy on the surgery there.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Their company knows how to get the fangirls
> They were going crazy for the bodyrolls
> 
> Is there an MV for this song?



No not yet

that's not the full version either.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Zach (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EQ3Y9GmYio&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This is pretty cool. Usually enjoy covers.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

> swaggpantherrr:
> 
> DON?T MESS WITH BIG BANG FANS! i posted a little rant about how britney lost to big bang and i got my ass kicked. over 400 hate messages sent to my ask box. i learned over the past few hours not to mess with big bang fans. i shouldn?t of acted the way i did. and i?m really sorry. i was just really pissed and heated at the time. i had 426 hate messages in my ask box just for my little rant. i?m proud of big bang. they won fair and square. they deserve it. please don?t send me anymore hate messages. i won?t say anything wrong about big bang ever again. beeteedubbs? y?all big bang fans go HARD! i think us britney fans need to be more like you guys (:



 **


----------



## Zach (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh god


----------



## Adachi (Nov 8, 2011)

Wonder World is a pretty damn solid album. Yeeun sounds lovely as always, Sohee improved vastly, Lim's rapping in "SPEAKING FOUR LANGUAGES" is fuckawesome, Yubin's singing also got better, and Sunye is just same old Sunye the gorgeous.

Need to listen to The Boy next. Glad I'm back in the loop of K-Pop.

-edit-  at Hust's post


----------



## Adachi (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone know where I can watch Yongseo episodes? I only know about RDRsubs.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Anyone know where I can watch Yongseo episodes? I only know about RDRsubs.


DDl or stream?

TRAX MV teaser


----------



## Adachi (Nov 8, 2011)

Preferably stream lol. And cute set you have there.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Adachi : Hope all the eps work

They tagged the Khun gif "Anakhunda" , ahahahahaha oh K-pop


----------



## Chloe (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the preview.



> [BREAKING NEWS] B2ST along with SHINee, SNSD, TVXQ, MBLAQ will arrive in Sydney, Friday morning at 8:20am


It's so tempting to jig school


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Go for it if you live close to the airport , it's a trek for me


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2011)

Its only a few train stops away for me...or a 15-20min drive. 

It seems kinda weird for me to go by myself though.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 8, 2011)

All I have to do is cross over at Central, but the main issue is leaving early enough. I barely leave the house at 8.40 

Short Sooyoung


----------



## Adachi (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Hust.

Also, one day, K-pop stars (preferably SNSD) will come to Canada. 

One day.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Thanks Hust.
> 
> Also, one day, K-pop stars (preferably SNSD) will come to Canada.
> 
> One day.



Wow, kpop fans in Canada must be so deprived of the lack of kpop concerts huh.

I would totally be _deeply_ saddened, too D:


----------



## Chloe (Nov 8, 2011)

lmao My friend is gonna go to the air port with me.
She plans on stealing Nicole if she sees her


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## koguryo (Nov 8, 2011)

Did anyone else think Jay Park's Girlfriend MV was creepy?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

If you look hard enough, nearly most Kpop MV's with some sort of story are creepy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

Diplo on Yuna a girl in the MTV iggy category:



> "she's muslim and she still sings from her heart"



Douche.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

> Girl group T-ara will join the rush of comebacks in November with a comeback on the November 18th episode of KBS 2TV "Music Bank".
> 
> They will also release their brand new mini album "Black Eyes" on the 18th, instead of the original date of the 25th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

I think Korea is confusing a flat stomach for abs.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

I kinda see it. She looks good, definitely.


----------



## Alien (Nov 8, 2011)

I shouldn't have googled for "Anakhunda"


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2011)

2nd pic shows it right?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

TO me these are abs.


But she looks great.


----------



## Alien (Nov 8, 2011)

yup               .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> TO me these are abs.



if only every kpop girl with "abs" had these.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

I find abs like that to be a bit gross. I dunno, I prefer a more natural look. Also,t hat's called a 6-pack. The article mentions the difference.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

If those are abs then everyone is kpop has a flat stomach.

Oh great I googled Khunaconda and got some awful hara pics with a drawn on penis


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2011)

Well thats the difference between "ripped" and "toned".


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

And the difference between hughhh and womanly


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

anyone know the video this is from?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm, isn't there a korean show where they are all in wedding dresses? I've seen a few videos, just never know the name.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

well it's from a the boys concept photo i think

not sure though


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

That her joint performance with Yonghwa singing the Banmal song Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

....................................................................................

brb, crying. 

i was going to laugh with you guys at this video, but you all can enjoy it alone.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone else wish that there was a kpop version of games like Just Dance? I think I'd totally buy it and secretly play it alone in my room 

Needs to happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

Heck yes Cael, I'd actually buy that and gladly look like an idiot.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

My manager and I are really good at Just Dance, and no one believes us


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2011)

if Hyomin's are called abs, pretty much every girl in kpop has abs because they diet and practice for hours/crazy schedule/don't sleep.

true female abs are like Kahi's tbh.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

Are we still on abs? They all look good; there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

oh yeah

kahi does have excellent abs.  hers are definitely top tier in the kpop world


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

> YG Entertainment also revealed to investors that there are currently 3 groups in the making out of the 32 trainees they currently house, confirming plans to continue the next generation of Big Bang and 2NE1.
> 
> It was revealed that a female group, made up trainees all under the age of 20, will be making their debut in the early half of next year. In the latter half, they will be followed up by a new boy group.



I hope they're good.

Yep Xena has good abs.


----------



## Alien (Nov 8, 2011)

"In a time of ancient Gods, Warlords, and Kings,
A land in turmoil cried out for a hero.
She was Xena, a mighty princess forged in the heat of battle.
The power.
The passion.
The danger.
Her courage will change the world."

yeah i watched Xena and i'm not afraid to admit it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

Xena and Hercules were both great.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Girls with abs are scary . Hyori has the best waist/tummy/hip whatever you wana call it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Cael said:


> > Girl group T-ara will join the rush of comebacks in November with a comeback on the November 18th episode of KBS 2TV "Music Bank".
> >
> > They will also release their brand new mini album "Black Eyes" on the 18th, instead of the original date of the 25th.
> >
> > ...



That's wonderful.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 8, 2011)

lol @ swaggpanther


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasori said:


> lol @ swaggpanther


Lol, he apologized and deleted his post because of all the hate he was getting.

Link removed


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

Holy shit guys read this
The fuck is wrong with some people

This seems too unreal, all he has to show is the correspondence between him and the psycho mother/daughter and noone would put him in a sex register.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol I think it's fake 

Honestly arresting him without any proof?? but if true , mind blown

Yg trainee , probably in the next group

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3gd-rBrqs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Holy shit guys read this
> The fuck is wrong with some people
> 
> This seems too unreal, all he has to show is the correspondence between him and the psycho mother/daughter and noone would put him in a sex register.



None of you fucking add me on msn until you're 18.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 8, 2011)

01. LUCIFER
02. Amigo
03. JULIETTE
04. BETTER
05. To Your Heart
06. Always Love
07. Replay -Kimi wa Boku no everything-
08. START
09. Love Like Oxygen
10. Hello
11. The SHINee World
12. Seesaw
13. Stranger (Bonus Track)

So this is their japanese album
how many of theses are remakes


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

...3 songs into WG album

WHY IS THIS SO UNEXPECTEDLY AWESOME?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2011)

Se7en said:


> What?



I've posted Double A's performance at the kpop concert a couple days ago.

Ha Ji Won was featured in the song and even showed up to sing during her part.

Now I see it was just that performance only that we hear her sing.

...unless you don't know who Ha Ji Won is?


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Yessssssss, more live performances pl0x.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 8, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> I've posted Double A's performance at the kpop concert a couple days ago.
> 
> Ha Ji Won was featured in the song and even showed up to sing during her part.
> 
> ...


What i posted was from MTV the show. 

to be honest i don't know what you're talking about or who she is... .

as far as I know though it must have been only for that one time.

EDIT:
oh now i know since i googled her..
i haven't learned her real name yet that why i was so confused on who you were talking about. but yes, it must have been just for that performance since she doesn't feature in the actual song it'self


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL Hye Lim's song.

It's not bad but she needs to work on her transitions between rapping and the chorus.  It sounds insanely strange at some points.  

She can definitely improve, I'm kind of interested because of how blunt she was.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

I miss sunmi


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2011)

Se7en said:


> What i posted was from MTV the show.
> 
> to be honest i don't know what you're talking about or who she is... .
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool voting system.

Skipped 4 cause I don't know enough of the categories.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Cool voting system.
> 
> Skipped 4 cause I don't know enough of the categories.



omg! I think you have to vote in every category for your votes to be counted for!

Let me look for the source..


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

fuuuuu really?

i don't want to, i'd hate to have the fate of "best rock performance" to be in the hands of an ELF fangirl >________>


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 8, 2011)

Mnet Asian Music Awards is a event for the music fans, and made by the music fans.
2011 Mnet Asian Music Awards with K-POP fans around the world!
*You can take your vote once a day per one  registered ID, and you have to vote in all categories to complete the one voting process.*
Choose your own best artist of the year 2011!



yep, gotta make tough decisions, NudeShroom!

You can make another account and vote =)


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

alright, fixed it.

i take cool voting system back, Mnet can bite my ass now. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Band of the year : CN blue ofcourse


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

That's pretty fuckin amazing!

Why is he heading there though? helping with the repackaged album?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

mdsfa;oihdip[s;fdsifaljhs;afaslk

first ticket to new zealand get

wouter does this guy have a girlfriend? i'm willing to go for desperate measures.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

half and halfs are usually hot in general.  he must have awesome hair then.

that will make it easy to take.

then i'll go with him to Korea, follow him around work to meet GG, buddy buddy up to all of them,  and give constant gifts of sweet potatos.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2011)

Hosnap that is so cool.

Probably for Japanese stuff?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2011)

might be for the english stuff, remember they really don't have anything at all for that yet. 

i don't think they're going back to japan so soon, even though they had a great year.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for reminding me to vote nudeshroom.


I usually vote based and what song they've been nominated for.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Song of the year 2AM? What did they release?? 

Fuck me! the lyrics for Lim's rap , i'm done 



> What?s my name? (L.I.M)
> Wonder Girls? maknae (Here I am)
> I?m Hye Lim, if you don?t know me then turn on your TV
> If you still don?t know then take this down
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 8, 2011)

I love her solo song cause it's so hilar and lulzy


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

Wouter that's the best story ever. If SM town come to London I'm gonna try to get a dinner invitation with Eunhyuk's family. I dun care anymore.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Song of the year 2AM? What did they release??



the song they were nominated for, was this:
[YOUTUBE]ozpCXhAyeqM[/YOUTUBE]
I love this song so much.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 8, 2011)

Se7en said:


> the song they were nominated for, was this:
> [YOUTUBE]ozpCXhAyeqM[/YOUTUBE]
> I love this song so much.



That's from last year though 

If that's nominated then Soshi should be nominated for Hoot not The boys . Anyone have estimated data on Seungri's digital and physical??


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> That's from last year though
> 
> If that's nominated then Soshi should be nominated for Hoot not The boys . Anyone have estimated data on Seungri's digital and physical??



It's not very well thought out they forgot some groups and songs.

either it deserves it in my opinion.


----------



## Zach (Nov 8, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> what the flying fuck
> 
> So I was talking to my mate yesterday. I was admiring his laptop and asked him how much it cost, he was like "pretty expensive, but alot of it was paid for me because I use it for my music". He's a music producer and all. So For the first time I actually get curious about his work and ask him about it. He tells me about some cool stuff he's done, then goes
> 
> ...


Damn that's pretty cool. That lucky bastard. I hope you're doing everything possible to try to go there with him.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

> Anyone have estimated data on Seungri's digital and physical??



Digitally GD does the best, Seungri's physical were around 40k I think.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2011)

Dunno if this was posted, or if anyone has tried it:

Annyeong! Interactive Korea Site with 2Pm and miss A


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Cael said:


> Dunno if this was posted, or if anyone has tried it:
> 
> Annyeong! Interactive Korea Site with 2Pm and miss A



Seems pretty fun. :33


----------



## Sasori (Nov 8, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> mdsfa;oihdip[s;fdsifaljhs;afaslk
> 
> first ticket to new zealand get
> 
> wouter does this guy have a girlfriend? i'm willing to go for desperate measures.


oh          lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2011)

fff..YoonA is hella rich!


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

Cry cry video out. Youtube one wasnt working for me, one under was.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 9, 2011)

That's Jiyeon, right? The female lead? Hot!

The music video was good, not much to say about it.

I think Hyomin made a cameo in the music video? Not sure.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2011)

Hyomin was the girl who was thieving.

Nice MV (so much better than Roly Poly) and the song sounds like their debut material (Lies/Good Person). though I'm worried for the lives


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hyomin was the girl who was thieving.
> 
> Nice MV (so much better than Roly Poly) and the song sounds like their debut material (Lies/Good Person). though I'm worried for the lives



Her haircut isn't that bad. I hope to see more of her in the second part of the music video.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2011)

so T-ara's MV( mini drama ) is very decent!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the T-ara song but god dammit why do they feel the need to have an mv that's 15 minutes long for every song ?

What happened to the rest of the members? I only saw Jiyeon and Hyomin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I like the T-ara song but god dammit why do they feel the need to have an mv that's 15 minutes long for every song ?
> 
> What happened to the rest of the members? I only saw Jiyeon and Hyomin



yeah, idk what's with CCM's obsession with mini movie MVs. You can make a great MV within the time if you're creative enough (Brown Eyed Girls & Sunny Hill).

I was a bit bored halfway in cause there was quite a bit of filler that could've been cut from the MV (they probs used it to beef up time). Hyomin's part was so random and wtf and so were the dream sequences.

The preview of Lovey Dovey had Eunjung & Qri and I think only these four will be in the MV (the actress members). The rest won't be in it apparently


----------



## Chloe (Nov 9, 2011)

> 1. Sooyoung – 1217 votes
> 2. Yoona – 791 votes
> 3. Tiffany – 675 votes
> 4. Taeyeon – 570 votes
> ...



Sooyoung is the best


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> yeah, idk what's with CCM's obsession with mini movie MVs. You can make a great MV within the time if you're creative enough (Brown Eyed Girls & Sunny Hill).
> 
> I was a bit bored halfway in cause there was quite a bit of filler that could've been cut from the MV (they probs used it to beef up time). Hyomin's part was so random and wtf and so were the dream sequences.
> 
> The preview of Lovey Dovey had Eunjung & Qri and I think only these four will be in the MV (the actress members). The rest won't be in it apparently


Yeh Hyomin's part was wtf lol . I wasn't actually touched by it if that's what they were aiming for . 

Meh as Eno or someone said CCMs strategy is to keep pestering the fans with different MV's for the same song until they like it , seems to be the case 


SloGoob said:


> Sooyoung is the best



What's this for?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 9, 2011)

Japanese fans vote "Which SNSD member do you want as a girlfriend?"


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

You know T-ara will release a normal version, like they did for Roly Poly. Would be silly not to. I personally really enjoyed the mini movie, look forward to part 2.



Good for Solbi, but I downloaded that video and was like "Whoa, girl's a freak. Nice!"


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Japanese fans vote "Which SNSD member do you want as a girlfriend?"


Oh nice . I didn't know she was so popular there . I'm more surprised about Yoona though since Fans were claiming she's one of the least popular .

Time to go watch some Hyohunnies rage  


Cael said:


> You know T-ara will release a normal version, like they did for Roly Poly. Would be silly not to. I personally really enjoyed the mini movie, look forward to part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Solbi, but I downloaded that video and was like "Whoa, girl's a freak. Nice!"



They'll release a shorter version and then a dance version and then a version with all the members lol 

You reckon it's her though?? It looked exactly like her without makeup


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I think they got the right people, and it isn't her. But kudos to the girl it was, she was quite an eager pleaser.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh Sunny


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that show safe yet?  I mean, it took out a decent% of Super Junior.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

they have a us mcountdown?

either way that girl from chocoalt and eli&kevin will be mcing


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2011)

15 minute video... ಠ_ಠ

watched it anyway.

i'm guessing they're extending it through MVs? it was actually pretty interesting, though predictable.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

my divas finally released their MV 

EDIT:
I thought it was already noticeable that hongki liked getting his nails done 
did they really need to make a article about it?
oh allkpop.
sucks you're the only site kpop newsite that isn't blocked at school.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

My Uni blocked Omona, and even NF. Assholes. AKp still works


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> My Uni blocked Omona, and even NF. Assholes. AKp still works


Have they blocked airproxy?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

Googled and now i'm set

Thanks naked.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

What happened to omona


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

Windows is racist, it doesn't let me compress stuff with hangul in it, judging them.

Kpop Oct Pimp 

I used charts and stuff to choose the songs, if I missed any songs out then tell me, I'll make a V.1 pimp. I cut out most SuperstarK stuff.

Song list:

*Spoiler*: __ 



JYJ- Get Out
Secret- Move
Secret- Don't Laugh
SSND- The Boys
SNSD- Trick
Ibadi- Girl looks like daddy
Vanilla Unity- Shake that ass lose control
Finn- ......I don't know
Yuna- Decorate 
UV- Who am I
Boyfrannn- Don't touch my girl, touch me instead
Brown Eyed Soul- Brown City
FTIsland- Like Birds
Inpinitu- Paradiso
KHJ- Lucky guy cuz I sell 200k 
KKJ- Yesterday
Seunggi- Alone in Love 
Maybee- Goodbye valentine
OC- Chinese Generalisation song
Piggy Dolls- Hakuna Matata (yep i though the same)
Suju- Achaa 
Superstar K- Poker face (not exactly Kpop bit god this is epic)
Tablo- Airbag
Tablo- Bad




PM if you want it.

Shit I forgot MyName and Taken


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

Se7en released Angel today but i can't find it any where.
I wanna hear the full version. so now i guess i have to search japanese websites.
step it up lucky sevens


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

9 minutes for a teaser?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

It's the teaser for drama version.

EDIT:


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

i really hate searching for a song >>


----------



## Chloe (Nov 9, 2011)

So many new groups.
I can't be fucked learning them until they're relevant


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2011)

Sigh i'm so gona fail my exam


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

Weird fucking underwear.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 9, 2011)

J.Y Park never fails freak me out.

Hyosung with no make-up.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








tick-tock
I can not.
I can not.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, I reblogged that on my tumblr, cause she's still beautiful.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MQomWVC8mY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9KCbyokNCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2011)

^The little Mermaid. <3

I have a weak spot for disney songs since my mother is big on disney things so i grew up knowing hte movies in and out. xD



Se7en said:


> What happened to omona


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2011)

My name issu Tail 

So I saw an Asian shop selling halal pork


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

i still can't understand P.O

GUESS WHO'S BACK?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 9, 2011)

Se7en said:


> i still can't understand P.O
> 
> GUESS WHO'S BACK?
> [youtbe]ViowhoTfan8[/youtube]
> ...



I'll watch the remix when I get home. I see so many remixes that I'm getting bored of them.

I hope this doesn't disappoint D:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

Jess has a gay friend, tells it like it is

Sick of remixes myself.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

Chunji from teen toppu dyed his hair red.
I kind of want to see this.


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Interested in this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Jess has a gay friend, tells it like it is
> 
> Sick of remixes myself.



i was like WUT cause the title says dating rumors with "taeyeon" 

someones clever.

[YOUTUBE]k2j4JGqM7FQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

JJ do you know about some incident between Boice and Goguma fans in China? Apparently something big happened at a concert but Chinese Boice are trying to stop it from leaking to Intl fandom because they're afraid it's gonna blow up. I wonder what happened. TUmblr has failed me

Jessyeon?... A new pairing has arrived.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2011)

...............................

That doesn't sound good.

Will I have to kick some ass?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

I think some hyper Yongseo fangirl pissed off alot of people at a concert, perhaps handbags were drawn and woolen gloves were thrown.





> "The articles were so harsh and one-sided", leader Taeyeon said. Tiffany explained their situation by saying, "We were actually watching our MV being streamed. Our MV is actually a lot longer than we thought... and I think we appeared to be unprofessional, but we were actually really jetlagged and most of us had caught a cold as well"


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah.

Well, it was a yongseo supporter.

I would have had to of taken off the hoops and y'know, pulled back mah weave, gotten out the fake nails and taken her on.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 9, 2011)

Naked said:


> Interested in this.


Another song with him and with an unrevealed member huh?

When will catboy do something 
i'm curious about his abilities


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2011)

Well atleast you're not hiding a blade in there Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Well atleast you're not hiding a blade in there Cara.



...and today is the day I shall remember as the one where I tried sticking a butterfly knife in my nappy hair and nearly fucked myself up.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> JJ do you know about some incident between Boice and Goguma fans in China? Apparently something big happened at a concert but Chinese Boice are trying to stop it from leaking to Intl fandom because they're afraid it's gonna blow up. I wonder what happened. TUmblr has failed me
> 
> Jessyeon?... A new pairing has arrived.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2011)

The poster for Cry Cry inspired me to open photoshop.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2011)

^

Damn, why is "The Boys" so addicting. Seohyun looks absolutely gorgeous lately.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 9, 2011)

hmmmm I actually really like "Be My Baby", it's one of those songs that are genuinely kind of cute and aren't like forced baby vomit aegyo.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2011)

"Be My Baby" is actually one of my least favorite songs from their album lol, although I'm definitely looking forward to see how they'll pull off the dance live.

The rest of the album is damn good though. Still need to listen to the whole of The Boys.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPwQAiFNa8M[/YOUTUBE]

HHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

I sadly was not impressed by "Be My Baby" at all. 

I was able to find just the audio for "Cry Cry", and I really liked it.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2011)

Cael said:


> I sadly was not impressed by "Be My Baby" at all.
> 
> I was able to find just the audio for "Cry Cry", and I really liked it.



oMG, PLS LINK THE SONG, SIR


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> Interested in this.



He is originally planned to debut in a group, this one is just a subunit of the actual group with the 3rd member of the group

I am really excited for it tho ;o;


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 10, 2011)

Rainbow - Mach (Jap. ver)
It's live an I love it.
forever Rainbow bias

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_A7VX4UZiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 10, 2011)

T-ara, Davichi, and Yangpa...


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

...3,000 miles close


----------



## Goobalith (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

This Camry will prove it all!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 10, 2011)

Why can't the ads here be that cool?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2011)

Mach is even better in Japanese, omg my favorite Rainbow song ;o;


----------



## Goobalith (Nov 10, 2011)

> Why can't the ads here be that cool?


Yeah seriously, I will be a toyota fan for life if they broadcast that here 



> Mach is even better in Japanese, omg my favorite Rainbow song ;o;


Yeah Mach is awesome. Definitely one of their top songs

Anyone listen to the wondergirl album?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2011)

Goobalith said:


> Yeah seriously, I will be a toyota fan for life if they broadcast that here
> 
> Yeah Mach is awesome. Definitely one of their top songs
> 
> Anyone listen to the wondergirl album?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2011)

My faves are G.N.O (Girls Night Out), Me, In & Stop! oh and Act Cool cause it's so lulzy.

Meh on the rest. I don't like the ballads on the album D:


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2011)

Dsp artists are good at Japanese , must force them to take lessons 12 hours a day


----------



## Goobalith (Nov 10, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Haven't listened to their entire album yet but I've listened to Lim's rap.
> 
> It was... embarassing listening to it. i am disappoint



Yeah I didn't like that one much either. Not enough flow. I did like the lyrics though:

_"You foxes acting like the kings in the jungle WATCHOUT! The tiger is back forreal." 

_Swag_  _


> My faves are G.N.O (Girls Night Out), Me, In & Stop! oh and Act Cool cause it's so lulzy.
> 
> Meh on the rest. I don't like the ballads on the album D:


GNO is definitely my fave, should've been their title song over Be My Baby imo.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2011)

Soshi have sold 228 k albums sofar . Elfs are probably shitting themselves now  but I still don't think it'll be enough but congratz anyway

"Even Yoobin unni listens to my rap" : - Lim

Like a boss


----------



## Chloe (Nov 10, 2011)

Moonshine X-mas version pic


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

Koreans seem to start the christmas mood early, huh?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 10, 2011)

Most of the shops around my place have tinsel and shit being displayed already.
tbh it really pisses me off


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 10, 2011)

Same here, after halloween its all christmas


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

Well they don't have any big holidays between Chuseok and Christmas, right? Us Americans are usually expecting  Thanksgiving in between so we always flip out when we see Santa everywhere suddenly lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

It's all Christmassy here too, it's pissing me off, it's only Novemeber

Cry Cry seems like sold 90s Pop song, not sure I like it.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 10, 2011)

Goobalith said:


> Yeah seriously, I will be a toyota fan for life if they broadcast that here
> 
> Yeah Mach is awesome. Definitely one of their top songs
> 
> Anyone listen to the wondergirl album?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

Missing Yoona for todays Mnet performance.  Not vocally, but she does help tie the dance together since she's one of the best dancers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Missing Yoona for todays Mnet performance.  Not vocally, but she does help tie the dance together since she's one of the best dancers.



yeah she def does, there was something awkward about today's performance.

I love Fany but she has less swag than Yoona, her rapping Yoona's part was a bit weird X_X

I think they're all flying off to Australia tonight tho


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

2NE1 IS THE BEST NEW BAND IN WORLD~


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

> 2NE1 IS THE BEST NEW BAND IN WORLD~



Yeah MTV polls don't count for much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

I can only imagine AKP starting to criticize them soon.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, but the nice thing is this now:



> You cheered, you prayed, you voted your hearts out…and after 6 weeks of passion and dedication, you crowned 2NE1 MTV Iggy’s Best Band in the World!!
> 
> And for that, you deserve a massive blowout celebration.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

^
Oh it's on a monday i don't think i'll be able to go.

Meh i'd thought i'd share it.
didn't realize that i was writing in caps end until the end though


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

Dec 12th?

I'll have my license by then. 

wait wait NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

SERIOUSLY FUCK

I HAVE A FINAL THAT DAYDS;IAJS;LJDF;JKASKFDSJ;D S


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, how early is the final? Swing by my house after, and we will jet up there!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

> “center of the universe” — Times Square in New York City.



Talk about obnoxious.

Congrats to 2NE1 but the whole "taking over the world" nonsense annoys me. Why is there such an imperialistic tone to everything? You don't see Indians claiming they took over everything after A R Rahman won an Oscar and a Grammy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

oh jeez

the inner gallileo is crying


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

How was your day cara?:33


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

SOMEWHAT HIGH QUALITY VERSION 
it's better than the one i found


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> How was your day cara?:33



pretty good.  only problem is i'm realizing future days won't be as awesome because kpop likes coming to places that are a few hours out of reach on VERY inconvenient days ಠ_ಠ

however i just learned i can do the whole "GIRLS BRING THE BOYS OUT" dance part, cause it's not a full blown split.  

i have found new ways of injuring myself with kpop


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

Imo The Boys dance is the easiest of the SNSD routines (yes I tried it once, took me 10 minutes to learn it). The split thing I tried and nearly tore my pants

My day was stupid, my Uni's blocked all proxy sites so I can't surf NF there anymore

But on a better note I was given advice on dating by some random person, apparently I should firm with wimmin


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah.  the song is more relaxed than most snsd songs so it's pretty easy to follow.  the only hard part is probably doing the split on time. XD

and lol, how did they manage to give you advice out of nowhere?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

She's some random girl who's a friend of a friend or something. Started telling me about all her life and was like "Listen up, always be a man, you need to be firm with women", at this point I was just like wtf I don't know you.

On a different note, I listened to WG's album, while it's really good I got sick of it really quickly. Idk, it's good but maybe not my kind of stuff.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

By firm she means plant a hand across her face? 



jk.  i don't support chris browning anyone.

though she does sound annoying 

and i just realized from the boys' wiki page, are they releasing the korean songs here on the album? if so i'd rather spend my money on the wonder girls if it's not different in any way. >_____>


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure SM will spend a ton of money on new songs when it won't sell alot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

Ah dang. 

I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

Cara you could buy Heart2Hearts new album for the time being

Irrelevant to everyone but Hust, Frankie on Xfactor got caught taking Cocaine and has been thrown off the show. Amelia might come back.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 10, 2011)

Haven't listened to K-Pop in a minute. What's poppin with albums?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

> Siwon better not be who i think he'll be because i won't watch it



Siwon is Ren while Donghae will be playing Sho. It looks terrible tbh.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVkoHTRGoco&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

Why is geun saying he's cold every five minutes to mary > >


Ennoea said:


> Siwon is Ren while Donghae will be playing Sho. It looks terrible tbh.



Damn. He is who i was thinking of.
We'll i'm not watching it 

Most manga to real life adaptions are in my opinion


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 10, 2011)

lulz wut Skip Beat korean drama? interesting


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

repackage?




CD CASE : 21 * 21* 1.3 - Red Color Hardboard Digi Book
27 pages photobook

< DVD Set-up >
Sound: Dolby 2.0 Stereo
Screen: 1.85:1 Anamorphicwide
Running Time: 50min 
Area Code - All

< TRACK List >


Disc.1 [CD]
01. Get out
02. In Heaven
03. 낙엽 Fallen Leaves
04. 소년의 편지 The Boy’s Letter
05. Mission
06. I.D.S
07. Pierrot
08. You’re
09. Nine
10. 이름 없는 노래 A Song Without A Name <스페셜 에디션 얄범

 < Special Track>

 11. Get out (Remix) <작사:김재중, 박유천 / 작곡:김재중, 박유천 / 편곡: Fraktal>
12. In Heaven (Remix) <작사:김재중 / 작곡:김재중 / 편곡:서정진>

Disc.2 [DVD]
01. Get Out (M/V Original Ver.)
02. Get Out (M/V Terser Ver.)
03. Get Out (Making Film)
04. In Heaven (M/V Original Ver.)
05. In Heaven (M/V Full Ver.)
06. In Heaven (Making Film)
07. QR Movies Full Ver.
08. QR Movies Making Film




lol it seems i have the first news about it 
I think that's suppose to say "teaser" in stead of terser.

EDIT: it's limited edition too it seems


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

Probably a special edition to milk dry the fans more.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Dark Dragon (Nov 10, 2011)

Wooooow Tiffany's voice is amazing

I don't know how to imbed Youtube videos, sorry


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 10, 2011)

Whoa, what's with the Hyosica hostility?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys i need some help.
neverland or paradise?
i can only choose one but i can't decide 


Ennoea said:


> Probably a special edition to milk dry the fans more.



I agree the cd is like $24 at the cheapest i could find
plus the shipping if international that is.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Paradise

There goes another exam


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck with the exams Hust.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks bro! Really need it  . 

How much they fixed her up , she's really pretty here


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. :33
I'll go with paradise.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)

listening to random kpop while playin games 

one song comes on

makes me feel strangely happy

turns out its A Pink.  I forgot how I liked them when they came out like how many months ago? XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2011)

Paradise is a far better album than Neverland imo, plus it comes with two posters and a photocard (the photobook is really pretty too)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2011)

Dark Dragon said:


> Wooooow Tiffany's voice is amazing
> 
> I don't know how to imbed Youtube videos, sorry



Type


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

Since paradise was released a month ago i don't think it comes with the promo one just the one in the album. since promo posters are first press items


He updated his twitter picture~

some sort of KARA promotion?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 10, 2011)

Really? You still should be able to get the poster :/

Those are Star Cards haha, I think it's Season 2


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 10, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Type


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 10, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Since paradise was released a month ago i don't think it comes with the promo one just the one in the album. since promo posters are first press items
> 
> 
> He updated his twitter picture~
> ...



ya those are Star Card Vol 2 ^^


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> nah..those gif was from the Star Date cut...um 1-2 yrs ago? lol



lol, thanks. I'll go search for it and watch it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 10, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> lol, thanks. I'll go search for it and watch it.


^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxtdsPiShpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 10, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Really? You still should be able to get the poster :/
> 
> Those are Star Cards haha, I think it's Season 2


Nope, plus the fact:
paradise sold well, albums that sold well _usually _don't have the promotion poster left.
'special' repackage
it was released a while ago.
I've noticed this trend because promo posters are limitly made too.
:33

Hopefully the one in the album is still there it'd be nice to have an infin poster in my collection~
I'm not sure so we'll see when it gets here.

explain star cards


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2011)

Ew Sooyoung's legs


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

Hust, watch the news on channel 7.
It might have a segment on the people at the airport.
They had cameras and talked to people including me

I'll upload the vids I took later. The photos are all blurry though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

@Se7en, Star Cards are like Trading Cards... Think of them as like a photocard collection and you gotta collect all the cards and shit 

people go pretty crazy for them cause they're really pretty & one of the more favorite merchandise


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm, Black Eyes doesn't sound as much like Breaking Heart as they made it seem like it would. It's a lot slower paced. Even the non ballad songs don't capture the club sound that album did. Still, really good songs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

Beast land in Australia. First thing they tweet



Except Dongwoon who states that it's Summer 
Technically it would be spring but we don't get that


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

IY2's first episode has been broadcasted as I've seen gifs and screencaps on tumblr.
We just have to wait to get it subbed


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

Hopefully Kshow is subbing it

I doubt soshified can keep up with any series of shows anymore

and also, dream team should be out today with snsd? That will be fun to watch raw. 

edit: just watched, flawless indeed.  

so happy for Yenny (and if anyone noticed, she was credited as "Yenny Park" XD)

I like her American nick, but I wonder why she chose to be put down as that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> IY2's first episode has been broadcasted as I've seen gifs and screencaps on tumblr.
> We just have to wait to get it subbed



I think that's from the 5mins preview that came out yesterday haha, the actual airing is on Saturday.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

Either way Sunny Woori interaction 

So the concert thing is tomorrow today.
I heard there's people camping out 

And Soyou is so pretty IRL ^o^


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByKLAkDEHVs[/YOUTUBE]

Taeyeon just rocked the shit out of one of my favorite Musicals' numbers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm quite disappointed by the T-ara mini/album/whatever they're calling it. half the tracks are such a hot mess. And wtf is CCM doing, 6 tracks but 3 of them are three versions of Cry Cry (normal, ballad ver, mv ballad ver)

I like I'm So Bad but it's not on the level of their first album material. The ballad ver of Cry Cry is better than the normal ver. & is probs the track I like the most.

there's only a slight diff between the mv ballad ver and the ballad ver what was the point of that tbh -.-


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2011)

^Yeah, I'm disappointed because there are so few songs, and they said they'd be returning to the sound of their first album. Nothing comes close to the speed and sound of the first album. I will still listen to the songs, as I think a few are good. Not good enough for this to be a hugely successful comeback though. 

I'd say this is weaker than JTW comeback, which was all remixes, save for Roly Poly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

my hopes for Part 2 of Black Eyes (apparently this is just Part 1?) has significantly dropped.

watch us get trolled and get 3 versions of Lovey Dovey like we did of Cry Cry.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

and with those three you get two cry cry remixes


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2011)

Also.... wtf is Lovey Dovey? I downloaded the album, there is no track called that. Is there a whole 2nd part to the album, or....? If that's the case, I do have hope, since it will probably have the more Breaking Heart sounding stuff.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovey Dovey is the 2nd title track, it was teased at the end of the Cry Cry MV haha. sounds really fast & fun so I can't wait for it

It's supposed to come out in December with the 2nd part of the album (well apparently this is how it's gonna work).

nude you are making my hopes go down even more


----------



## Spica (Nov 11, 2011)

Trust T-ara to sell watered water.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

1. Lovey Dovey
2. Lovey Dovey (Chipmunk Ver.)
3. Cry Cry (Kitchen Cut Remix)
4. Cry Cry (w/ Jiyeon crying audio)
5. Lovey Dovey Inst.
6. Lovey Dovey (Slow Ver.)

BAM! ALBUM!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

^


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Omg Cara owned


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> 1. Lovey Dovey
> 2. Lovey Dovey (Chipmunk Ver.)
> 3. Cry Cry (Kitchen Cut Remix)
> 4. Cry Cry (w/ Jiyeon crying audio)
> ...



 ohmygod

the trax mini is awesome, I really love it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPdouCeVkY#![/YOUTUBE]
Don't like T-ara's mini. In fact this this has me missing Yayaya tbh.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Hust, watch the news on channel 7.
> It might have a segment on the people at the airport.
> They had cameras and talked to people including me
> 
> I'll upload the vids I took later. The photos are all blurry though



You wagger/jigger! 

I saw some photos on tumblr , show me the vids . You are lucky , I wish I had someone to go with


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Hust you never know you might run in to someone


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol my kpop uni mates only like Tablo and Taeyang and neither of them are present . 

Meh , I was so thinking about going by myself


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPdouCeVkY#![/YOUTUBE]



lost interest pretty quick

but Jiyoon looks good, so Kog will be happy.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

My photos were blurry 
All I managed to get was 3 videos. Two of which aren't very good. This one's the best Hara waved right at me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygpKSbctcr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

The weather looks really good, miserable here in the North of the World


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

ahgjhsghsgsghsgs!!!!!

Fuck my life! 

At least your weather doesn't change every 2 mins


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

Dude, Suzy looked right at my friend and to quote her "it felt like time stopped."

SHINee were douches, didn't wave or anything. smh

Dongwoon and Jinwoon got close with the fans though Dongwoon was an arm's reach away from me and he stared at me and smiled


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL well at least Hara always acts as suspected.  She seems so friendly.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> SHINee were douches, didn't wave or anything. smh


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

SM hath trained their robits to only smile on stage


----------



## Naked (Nov 11, 2011)

Family Outing Running Man

Sooro's team is amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Everyone says that about Shinee lol. Their manager really has a way with kids:33


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Hust just walk around Sydney harbour and if you're lucky you might get to see Hyosung.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

She arrives some time today in our time zone. Probs accompanied by SNSD :33


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hust just walk around Sydney harbour and if you're lucky you might get to see Hyosung.


Lol you want me to catch the train to city and walk around like a hobo?  

You know I live 2 minutes away from the concert arena , would camp there before the concert but fucking exams !


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

It's pretty stupid time to host a Concert when most people have exams.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

Study for exams outside concert venue

Hope for idol to realize youre studying

one comes over, encourages you to do your best with a badass FIGHTING

take exams, fail

but Hara told you fighting.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's pretty stupid time to host a Concert when most people have exams.



Indeed.

MTV Iggy, I hope you're reading this. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Study for exams outside concert venue
> 
> Hope for idol to realize youre studying
> 
> ...


Flawless plan


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's pretty stupid time to host a Concert when most people have exams.


Ikr! 

It's like HSC time for students aswell. December would have been ideal .


NudeShroom said:


> Study for exams outside concert venue
> 
> Hope for idol to realize youre studying
> 
> ...


!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Cara if anyone would come cheer it would be Seobb:ho

It's funny how all of a sudden we all have chance to see groups but reality is different. If they all came to London I doubt I could go. No one to go with+too much money=sad Eno.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

I;m pretty sure HSC just finished. They started marking already.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPdouCeVkY#![/YOUTUBE]
> Don't like T-ara's mini. In fact this this has me missing Yayaya tbh.



Jiyoon was hot
Gayoon had a pink heart on her right breast


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

omg Sistar & Kara look gorg ;o;

yeah Secret & Soshi are probs on the same flight to Aus, they pre-recorded Music Bank today before flying off. Then after the concert they're probably rushing back to Korea for Inkigayo. poor bbs ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

They're all crazy busy. I know CNB did a concert in China and flew back to Korea just yesterday. And got on a flight to Sydney and another concert. And Soshi are probably completely burned out right now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

I heard rumors of Yoona not flying to Australia due to filming Love Rain?

tbh if I was going to the concert, I'd be pissed if she couldn't go due to filming cause they fit everything round JGS' overseas schedules yet don't consider hers.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

> I heard rumors of Yoona not flying to Australia due to filming You're My Pet?
> 
> tbh if I was going to the concert, I'd be pissed if she couldn't go due to filming cause they fit everything round JGS' overseas schedules yet don't consider hers.



JGS is in You're my Pet, the drama Yoona nad JGS are doing is some Winter Love drama thing idk. But yeah looks like they didn't really consider Yoona since filming is smack bam in the middle of promotions. The girl will soon be completely burned out. We all know how terrible Drama schedules are.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ajpyfOir9E[/YOUTUBE]

SuperstarK3 winners


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Cara if anyone would come cheer it would be Seobb:ho
> 
> It's funny how all of a sudden we all have chance to see groups but reality is different. If they all came to London I doubt I could go. No one to go with+too much money=sad Eno.


Yes pretty much!
I'd go by myself if YG has a tours


SloGoob said:


> I;m pretty sure HSC just finished. They started marking already.



Really?

When are you finishing?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

WG:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jyf3UD6zts#![/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_A-jaQAFQ[/YOUTUBE]

Kog who won? It's not Busker lot I assume


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Really?
> 
> When are you finishing?


I've just started year 12


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

Sohee was better than I expected but she was barely there in G.N.O lol.

I still can't stand Be My Baby =/


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I've just started year 12



Dear me! 

You're a kiddo , I feel so old now! Tbh year 11 is harder than 12 IMO  

Don't judge me fellas , I just liked the stock for my ava and she looks better with her mouth fixed tbh


----------



## koguryo (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> WG:
> 
> 
> Kog who won? It's not Busker lot I assume



Ulala Session won Apparently the guy in the group that has cancer is getting better

The song I posted is an original by them I think


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Idk how much Sohee was singing though.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

!

Appt some Koreans are still not happy about BB winning EMA and they want BB to disband.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

really? their antis =/

The male results are really believable but I ain't buying the female results at all lol.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> really? their antis =/
> 
> The male results are really believable but I ain't buying the female results at all lol.



Eh yeh , apparently anti's went to Daesung's church holding "you're a murderer banner" and they even raided the airport when BB left to Belfast . 

According to a K-vip the reactions are not as good as they expected it to be , people are still bitter esp about G-d hmm..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

ugh the Daesung ones are the worst. poor guy, he really doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> !
> 
> Appt some Koreans are still not happy about BB winning EMA and they want BB to disband.



This makes me happy. :33

Pfft, wishful thinking at its best. Jealous haters.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2011)

As a non little pussy asian, I think it is my job to physically hurt over the top anti's. The Daesung stuff was too far.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

2011 Gaon digital chart top 10 ranking

Wow Inpinnitu!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

Beast is 2nd and 4th.


2pm number 5?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Jyp artists do pretty well digitally

Beast #2 with a non title track and rightfully so , it's an awesome song


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

> Appt some Koreans are still not happy about BB winning EMA and they want BB to disband



Noone cares about those desperate assholes.



> 2pm number 5?



Male Idol groups do really bad in Digital sales (physical is where they do the best), thus the whole BB mini doing better than others, and Suju in Top 10. But CNB all up in that chart


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol with Hyunseung's tweet 

most people are still celebrating pepero day  on my twitter 



Rain's Angel said:


> I heard rumors of Yoona not flying to Australia due to filming Love Rain?
> 
> tbh if I was going to the concert, I'd be pissed if she couldn't go due to filming cause they fit everything round JGS' overseas schedules yet don't consider hers.


Jang already finished filming you're my pet a little while ago. it's already in theaters i heard.
Yoona isn't it in it but Jonghyun from FTI is :33

you must be talking about love rain?



Rain's Angel said:


> @Se7en, Star Cards are like Trading Cards... Think of them as like a photocard collection and you gotta collect all the cards and shit
> 
> people go pretty crazy for them cause they're really pretty & one of the more favorite merchandise


Wow really?
Okay, thank you :33


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

What do you guys think of Cry Cry? I like it but not as much everyone on Omona/AKP. It sounds like a Britney circa 90s song to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Cara still watching Glee? Any good?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 11, 2011)

SunYe looks so much better in blonde. Yoobin was hot. Sohee's hair was lulz, YeEun had a nice hairstyle as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay so Sones were calling you ugly cunts etc but no need to attack SNSd, it makes you look stupid. Just say the Sones swearing at you need to grow up and move on, seems like they're using SNSD to get attention.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 11, 2011)

why bother compare the look? its their personality that I love :RDR


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2011)

If you search them on youtube and watch their first video....



You will see how much free time Sones have.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Sones are mad


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 11, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Eh yeh , apparently anti's went to Daesung's church holding "you're a murderer banner" and they even raided the airport when BB left to Belfast .
> 
> According to a K-vip the reactions are not as good as they expected it to be , people are still bitter esp about G-d hmm..



, poor daesung. Fuck them anti's.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy shit Donghae 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2011)

^ 


Ennoea said:


> Cara still watching Glee? Any good?




Best episode so far was episode 3, which is strangely awesome because Mike Chang gets a plot line and it was actually very well done.

First two episodes were crap, fourth was meh, and I haven't watched the most recent one.  Though apparently it's stirred controversy because of how far some relationships are going.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>



Wow!

Lol very bold Donghae


----------



## Spica (Nov 11, 2011)

Forever the goddess~

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S21PkDALQPI[/YOUTUBE]

wanna hear her singing Maria.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The weather looks really good, miserable here in the North of the World



Its actually pretty humid. Its on and off till humidity reaches peak and then rains for a day or two. 

What are the chances they will be going to Taronga Zoo?

Celebrities always go to Tarango zoo!


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 11, 2011)

Today's music back is really good. all the vocals come out really clear.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 11, 2011)

Spica said:


> Forever the goddess~
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S21PkDALQPI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> wanna hear her singing Maria.



I like this cover. Ultimately, I would choose Taeyeon's cover (despite biases aside).

Gyuri had trouble singing low & high notes in this cover. taeyeon also had trouble singing some low notes.


----------



## Naked (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Spica (Nov 11, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> I like this cover. Ultimately, I would choose Taeyeon's cover (despite biases aside).
> 
> Gyuri had trouble singing low & high notes in this cover. taeyeon also had trouble singing some low notes.



biases aside, i agree Gyuri isn't that stabile but I have never been a fan of Taeyeon's voice  she can hit high notes and so on but sounds very... generic(?) for people who can sing? Gyul has this motherly tone to her voice lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 11, 2011)

Spica said:


> biases aside, i agree Gyuri isn't that stabile but I have never been a fan of Taeyeon's voice  she can hit high notes and so on but sounds very... generic(?) for people who can sing? Gyul has this motherly tone to her voice lol



Yeah, Gyuri's voice is really nice. I enjoy listening to her sing. Would be nice if her company lets her cover more songs. Perhaps a duet with Nicole?! amg!!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Its actually pretty humid. Its on and off till humidity reaches peak and then rains for a day or two.
> 
> What are the chances they will be going to Taronga Zoo?
> 
> Celebrities always go to Tarango zoo!



Lol the place is huge but I doubt they'd have the time to go


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 11, 2011)

Naked said:


> Jungmo played the acoustic guitar during the intro and needed somewhere to put it after he was finished, so he put it on a stand behind him.
> 
> TRAX used to be a metal band when they first debuted. Now they're more of a pop rock band.
> 
> *Last album's title track:*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Okay so Sones were calling you ugly cunts etc but no need to attack SNSd, it makes you look stupid. Just say the Sones swearing at you need to grow up and move on, seems like they're using SNSD to get attention.



 I think it's hilarious that they're copying SNSD (very badly) yet attacking them. They all need some class lol

dling that album you sent me, are they an indie band?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2011)

Gyuri has a sweet voice but she struggles with higher tones, DSP just never concentrated on their singing because with some training she'd be good. Taeng is a powerhouse, I love her voice.



> dling that album you sent me, are they an indie band?



Sort of but not really. They're sort of a mature FTI/CNB but more ballady.


----------



## Zach (Nov 12, 2011)

That's the first time I've heard Trax, sounds pretty good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2011)

I love it though, the album was really good. It's totally the type of music I love, acoustic sounding stuff.

the stuff on the new TRAX mini are also in a similar genre which is probs why I love it too haha


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

You peeps need to watch this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXk9Th9gsjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 12, 2011)

^One of my fav songs from them~


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You peeps need to watch this:
> [youtbe]RXk9Th9gsjM[/youtbe]



Yeah, Seohyun looked amazing in that MV.

I've made several GIFs from it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

I listened to Trax. Not to everyone's taste but might be the best SM album this year.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I listened to Trax. Not to everyone's taste but might be the best SM album this year.



;_; ikr, I wish SM would promote TRAX more because they're both so talented but always are on the backburner.

we're all getting to the part of the year where we all list out our favorite albums of the year & stuff ;o; 2011 flew by really fast.

apparently 9 muses & Rania are releasing minis next week.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't believe 2012 is here alreadyO_o


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You peeps need to watch this:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXk9Th9gsjM[/YOUTUBE]



Still the greatest MV ever. 

I still haven't listened to Blind yet though.  It's sitting there in my subscriptions but I can't remember why I haven't yet.  Might as well now then. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

No Seobb, that's probably why


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

Probably. 

That and it seems my gut was telling me Kyuhyun was in this. 

Liking the song however.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

It's fantastic how Kyu's happy face/sad face/angry face/orgasm face look the same in the MV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

Ikr.  Jessica has the write idea of "Who picked this guy?" 

I wasn't watching it too much but Victoria actually seemed to be going all out.  It's 1am though and  Ijust randomly woke up so I'm too lazy to go back and check out her acting.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2011)

hosnap this was rly good


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

oh damn.  just a minute in and they are rocking it harder than most groups

and man, i wonder how snsd reacts to all the crossdressing  

I have no doubt they've probably seen at least one of these videos, the internet has hundreds of dance groups copying them


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2011)

at Tiffany

They're good


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PSPyk0xLuhY[/YOUTUBE]

 oh man i missed boom

edit: 11:50 BOOM I WILL PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 12, 2011)

friggin JYP. Making WOnder Girls promote such a terrible song.

G.N.O should've been replaced with something better..


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 12, 2011)

IY2! BUt it's not subbed


----------



## Spica (Nov 12, 2011)

^You mean G.N.O should have replaced Be My Baby? 

I luuuuv G.N.O, Me In and Stop!


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> IY2! BUt it's not subbed
> 
> [youtbe]X8N0fL1dZBI[/youtbe]



Tempted to watch it raw, but I don't want it to be spoiled for when I watch with subs.

I hope it doesn't end up like Family Outing Season 2.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Forever lolling at Tiffany

Damn they have more swag then most girl groups.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope IY2 gets subbed soon, I'm curious to how good it will be.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 12, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I hope IY2 gets subbed soon, I'm curious to how good it will be.



I hope so, too. I'm glad Hyoyeon is in it since she's rarely in any variety shows. This is a good chance except she might be Hyomin like last season.

"Folding screen". lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm gonna miss Hyomin, I hope she comes on a guest and then stays forever with sunny


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

kshow has it up as being subbed by them, so we'll have it pretty quickly, as opposed to waiting for Soshisubs again. XD

I'm more interested in finding Dream Team, seems either I don't understand the calender or no one has uploaded the raw.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 12, 2011)

> Gil revealed the story though his Twitter on November 11th, as he wrote, ”Gary says he will take his pants off if we sell out our show“.
> 
> The boys were waiting for ticket sales to go up for their encore performance to ‘Leesang Theater‘, and came up with this interesting gimmick to sell out more seats.





> t’s being reported that tickets for the encore performance of Leessang Theater‘ sold out as soon as they went on sale on November 11th.



Now take them off


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2011)

Spica said:


> ^You mean G.N.O should have replaced Be My Baby?
> 
> I luuuuv G.N.O, Me In and Stop!



I have to agree, those are my faves too!

G.N.O would've been perfect for America, yet they're gonna release the Be My Baby English ver for the movie soundtrack (or whatever it is).


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> kshow has it up as being subbed by them, so we'll have it pretty quickly, as opposed to waiting for Soshisubs again. XD
> 
> I'm more interested in finding Dream Team, seems either I don't understand the calender or no one has uploaded the raw.



The Soshi one?? hm I don't think anyone subs it besides Boo [1N2D subber] , might be a while but i'll get you the links when it's up .


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought Be My Baby sucked. I mean, I was never too into WG, but I was hoping this comeback would make me come around. I listened to the song once and was like "Thumbs dooooown."


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Kara have got 14 million views on YT for Step, surprised since they don't have a huge fanbase who spam F5. I wish they hadn't stopped promoting the song.

Anyone know if SNSD performed Bad Girl live?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

You mean non-lip synced? Or just a live performance?

If the latter they did it twice.  Might be more...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Didn't SNSD lip synch most of the songs though?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I think the concerts were all half & half, and Bad Girl was lip synced both times I'm sure.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't understand why people were so hard up about this performance, it's not really sexual so the controversy was retarded:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGc_8CdwxrE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2011)

M83

i dunno where the other one was...

edit: found it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_b107IveSQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
SM let them do something RnB for once.

Watching Kpop dance vids so expect a few lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOOfLQAIpb0[/YOUTUBE]
Nicole needs a solo asap.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2011)

someone's fancam of Step @ Sydney Concert


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0M3Ec_iBko&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Most of this seems like three girls drunk and just doing whatever but someone give Yuri a solo too.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRLDFuu9SAM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
2009 really was the shit in terms of Kpop.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys did copy and paste come first or did hurricane venus? I'm a bit confused right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Copy and Paste was a repackage so Hurricane Penus came first.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlC1c4RRGY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Now watching Male covers of Lonely:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9FlS9ndaMM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Not sure about this one.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx1kWeoMzeU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Sort of like:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjQfVy9KbpM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
The production is alittle rough tho.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnef_ChKpCQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
The expressions are alittler er strange but damn he can sing.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-2NbLaBlLE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4GLMMBTq7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2011)

Sunggyu sure can sing.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course, what else can you expect from thin-eyed perfection


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

he is so cute, scared of dogs :3






also Nicole & Hara will be replacing Jokwon/Sulli/Kikwang as Inkigayo MCs.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

He does nag alot.

And I share his dislike of dogs. They'll eat you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

1000 song challenge covers spam omg i'm going through these and going lulz @ 2am


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 13, 2011)

thank you:3

Inki:
My Diva's wearing pink amused me for no reason.
i don't have a video for it yet but in the winner's video:


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't understand why people were so hard up about this performance, it's not really sexual so the controversy was retarded:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGc_8CdwxrE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



yeah that is more like "trying" to be sexy and failing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

@Se7en purple hair girl is Hyosung


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 13, 2011)

/tracks that tag on tumblr

Thank you 

Also here's that video of AA in pink that amused me.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 13, 2011)

So I went to the kpop thing yesterday.
It was so fucking amazing


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2011)

^ Lol saw your brief tumblr FA 

I read that the seating's were really poor and Kara's really popular


----------



## Chloe (Nov 13, 2011)

Everyone turned into Sones, Kamillas and Cassies 

The seating was pretty bad from what I could see -wasn't sitting-

Australia is pretty chill with the fandoms from what I gather.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Everyone turned into Sones, Kamillas and Cassies
> 
> The seating was pretty bad from what I could see -wasn't sitting-
> 
> Australia is pretty chill with the fandoms from what I gather.



Haha understandable since those 3 were the biggest groups .

Yeah read another FA where someone paid 200 bucks yet couldn't see shit . I swear Australia is so bad with events lol . Shore thing had one bar for the entire concert  .

2ne1 pwns here from what I have seen especially at the Korean net cafe I frequent lol


----------



## Chloe (Nov 13, 2011)

I pushed near the front so it wan't so bad for me 

It forgot that beast has a large fanbase so I was shocked () that there was so many cameras and posters flying up for them.
It's the only fandom I belong to that has a massive fanbase xD

Watching the fancams now. I can hear myself scream whenever my bias has a line/does anything really


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2011)

nothing else matters

snsd performed the boys entirely in suits

 /dies


----------



## Chloe (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I have footage of Seob ass


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2011)

Say what? 


*Spoiler*: _Dream Team spoilers_ 



lol seohyun keeps getting her ass kicked in the beginning of the show.

and lol... despite being the slowest she's getting lucky. 

edit: THIS IS A CONSPIRACY OMG.  HOW IS SHE LASTING THIS LONG LOL


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2011)

Rumor : Pledis is planning to add 2 more members to AS

lol!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2011)

lol more

and oh shi... they thought Sunny having her chest exposed was bad, Dream Team doesn't switch camera angles when they get up and you can see right down Hyo's shirt. :/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

well that was expected, it's probably Yoonjo (Jessica lookalike/TaeSica live child) & Ara (the YoonYul Love Child)


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2011)

^ They're really pretty!!

Watching IY raw , Suzy is so flawless


----------



## Chloe (Nov 13, 2011)

From what I've gathered from my dash Woori sucks at maths


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

^ from what I gather, most idols suck at Math tbh  I feel bad whenever I see them on shows & they have to do Math, most of them go into like a meltdown and give crazily wrong answers


----------



## Chloe (Nov 13, 2011)

^ True 
The thing I find weird is that they're given simple maths and they still fail.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

sunhwa & hara are probably the biggest offenders


----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2011)

Ironically Hyoyeon is wearing a "maths sucks" tee


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

Some of the seating I saw looked terrible in the Sydney concert, like wtf too far.

Kara:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgLzcYeArK4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LeK2MxZAIk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Kara have alot of energy, DSP needs to bloody give them some concerts already.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_j1aezq4qs[/YOUTUBE]
Ayaman Japan looks awesome.

Also in love with this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RM with Yejin/Sooro_ 




ohmygod Sukjin won for once  ohmygod that was epic

and he & kwangsu are gonna be spies next ep /dead ohmygod


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2011)

For me, no idol will represent sucking at math more than Blank Sunhwa 

And it took a year and a half, but I'm coming along to Kara. The one group I just never really liked.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 13, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: _RM with Yejin/Sooro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All thanks to Jihyo IMO , she really is an ace lol

Next episode looks epic indeed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 13, 2011)

Downloading SMtown in Tokyo SNSD cut xD woot


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2011)

i'm still behind on running man

on episode 66

love Kwangsoo + Joongki :3

in the Bro Love way. XD


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Ga-in type hair cut right now 
feels weird since my last cut my hair grew out.


lol in french 
it's just basically like the drama version.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2011)

woah

so i'm just now listening to Cover Girl by Infinite

Sungyeol raps in that!?

As much as I love Hoya, why don't they have him sing and let Sungyeol rap. He's already better than most idols at it 

edit: Suk jin is a pro in his costume   He looks like one of the people who works at disney


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 13, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> sunhwa & hara are probably the biggest offenders


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2011)

Something is telling me 10?

It's not after 20, I can assure you that at least.  I'm pretty sure it's at most 13, and at least 6 or 7.

edit: so you don't think i'm crazy, i think it's in the range of 6-13, so that narrows it down to 8 episodes. XD


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Reminds me of Perfume
Addicting nonetheless.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 13, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What episode of IY was that from?



I believe it's episode 9.

Just searched through SOshified's subbed episodes of IY and yes, it is episode 9.

Sucks that that's the only episode they don't have a screencap for.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

I noticed there are alot of Rookies with a lot of hype coming out last month so decided to check them out. My 2 cents are forthcoming:

*C-Real- No No No No:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVeTI4v24M0[/YOUTUBE]
I like this song. It's pretty much the perfect debut song for a group like this which wants to be cute. The song is an inoffensive pop song with solid vocals, and the girls portray a sweet image, if only it wasn't for some twat in the background going "oh no", "what" etc I would have really liked it. Brave Brother from Kpop fans all around the world, shut the fuck up and let the idols sing. Anyway as for ability, I've seen their lives and I have to say for rookies they're pretty impressive, minus their rapping, best they leave it out because it's not very good. One to watch I'd say.

B- Good start, maybe a bit safe on the image.

*Taken- Young Boy:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTt-5E5lv1w[/YOUTUBE]
So the song is about "Young boys", and if that wasn't weird enough check out the lyrics:

"Im the top, Korean greatest Wolf"
"I like Young girls"
"It's hard to take eyes off young girls"

I can't be the only one who thinks these lyrics are wrong right?

Anyway the song is sort of okay sounding but it's all autotune and their voices don't seem special. The lyrics are plain stupid, mind numbing garbage and their style while similar to 2PM is kinda bland and just boring. Will have to see if they're good live but I expect them to be average to terrible.

D- Pass

*MyName- Message:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZoLmKy9tGA&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]
I don't really care for the song, it's not very melodic or memorable (minus the intro and the outro which I'd say are very good). The song is sadly really forgettable and so are their concepts which is a case of Beast, DBSK, 2PM vomiting, and this is what you'd get. Hwanhee seems to have played way too safe here. I watched lives and they're capable I'd give them that, they have energy and perform well but their image seems confusing and so is their song. Lol idkw but half way through I expected Neyo to come out busting "Tonight, yeah everything tonight".

C- Best to pass this and wait for what they do next time.

*Double A- So Crazy:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meoUxyripeY[/YOUTUBE]
I feel they have the best debut, you can see thought has been put it in to the song and their MV. The song feels like a poor version of Because of You but that's a compliment from me lol, I think it's a quite good song. And the MV seems adequate, I really like the Red Neon set. Concepts/looks wise all Im gonna say too much surgery going on here and way too much fanservice for a rookie group but whatever works for them.

As for ability I have to say they're promising. First of all the guy with the deep voice (Ho-Ik) is very good, infact out of the rookies from the past year or so he's got the most distinct voice, why he's not singing more baffles me. The woosang guy (one who looks like a FF guy) has an interesting voice too, so two guys with unique voices here. The rest are pretty decent too, minus the Siwon looking but he's the rapper and well this group isn't good at rapping at all. Overall I'd say pretty solid, they remind me Mblaq for some reason. 

B- Good start, I see good things for them but maybe next time concentrate on the better members rather than the average ones.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 13, 2011)

For those who watched RM 67... did you use the fb links or DL it?

I usually just use fb as of late but they're not working atm


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

Depends where you're watching. ISUBS is having issues, I couldn't watch episodes last night.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2011)

I've seen and read Ouran but don't remember this character. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 13, 2011)

Enno likes my bias from the diva group 
Aoora wrote the song or composed it or something.
Woo is the one that choreographed to dance too 
they have twitters by the way.
Aoora is fluent in english too.

with myname, the reason i like them so much is gunwoo and insoo's voices.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 13, 2011)

Seohyun to replace Narsha in BEG


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 13, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> woah
> 
> so i'm just now listening to Cover Girl by Infinite
> 
> ...



I guess cause Sungyeol can't rap in more hip hop songs that they have, his voice doesn't seem to fit it.

Plus I think he has a confidence issue with singing/rapping live, he always holds the mic so far from his mouth


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2011)

seems to be from a chinese/taiwan magazine


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

Top 50 singers? TOp 50 cutest?

And they have Nicole in T-ara. I'd friggin love that.




SO IT BEGINS! No shock though. Sometimes I just don't wanna hear a song spread out over the course of 15 minutes.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2011)

Top 50 you'd like to bang probably.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2011)

And by bang I mean delicious rape.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

Then clearly it isn't geared towards me. it has Hwayoung, but not Qri? gtfo, list.


----------



## Zach (Nov 14, 2011)

I do love Tayeon's voice. It's the most distinct.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2011)

Tbh my list just has one number, and it would just have each and every female artist dead or alive on one line separated by commas.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Top 50 you'd like to bang probably.



Sounds about right .

Such a messy list though , by popularity or looks maybe ?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it's based on looks. Woori should be higher. Needs more Fei -biased as fuck-

How Rainbow celebrates 2 years. Fatties


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

Mmm, shrimp. And yeah, if it's most attractive there's some ridiculously obvious people missing.





> YG Trainee, Kim Eun Bi to be a part of YG’s upcoming girl group!
> 
> YG Entertainment has just announced that Superstar K2‘s Kim Eunbi is a confirmed member of their new girl group, whom they plan to debut next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alien (Nov 14, 2011)

uhm


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh the 50 singers pic, translating the Chinese at the top would be 'Top 50 Prettiest Korean Female Singers'

talent has no bearing on that list whatsoever haha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)

oh interesting...wae Sooyoung #41 O.o


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)

and so I ordered SNSD - 1st Official Photo Book "Holiday" xD


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 14, 2011)

that'd be hot alien 

Is it just the photobook or does it come with first press items Ichi?

This remind me to put El sol on my list of things to get > > do want my homin


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)

just the photobook, first press items usually only applied for CDs/DVDs

and did anyone watched Dream Team with SNSD yet? lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

I watched it

also that list is about 10 spots off.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> lol more
> 
> and oh shi... they thought *Sunny having her chest exposed *was bad, Dream Team doesn't switch camera angles when they get up and you can see right down Hyo's shirt. :/



I hope you are not exaggerating as this is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 14, 2011)

^      .  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Me too 




Taeyeon number 1 on the list o.o


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

Just search controversial sunny pic if you're that curious.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Just search controversial sunny pic if you're that curious.



Boobies

Teuk with a beard.......my beard is greater.  Fucking Eurogenes overpowered my Korean ones.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]i_2PwRKspYI[/YOUTUBE]

Boobs doing her Debut in English


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2011)

I love her voice & that song but it just doesn't flow in English ;_;

she should've used Supa Solo or Banana


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Just search controversial sunny pic if you're that curious.



veryniceborat.jpeg


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2011)

That list is not half bad but I would personally put Zinger over Sunhwa , Fei over Min and T-ae over Joy


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

Whoa, what about Yuri?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

> Oh the 50 singers pic, translating the Chinese at the top would be 'Top 50 Prettiest Korean Female Singers'



I don't see Gyuri. List fails.

The Sunny pic isn't so bad, it's just cleavage.

Read Tablo's interview, apparently when the scandal was hitting he didn't even get one positive fan mail, I feel bad for him.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so happy he's getting Married 

I must tweet my congrats to him 


NudeShroom said:


> Just search controversial sunny pic if you're that curious.



THE DOUCHE BAG BEARD WAS REAL? 
and here i thought it was make up or something 
do not want everrrrr.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

That beard looks retarded, he looks more creepy than before. Needs to shave that thing off.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 14, 2011)

Leeteuk's beard.
Wai?


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 14, 2011)

Guise this is dongwoo right?

the awkward moment when you only recognize your second bias only when he's smiling.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

I usually have a similar beard, but without that line going up the chin. Personally I think he looks pretty bad.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2BKglZXT7yg[/YOUTUBE]
guise i can't breathe.
the bunny ears from woo in the beginning then the dancing after it.
omg 
kimchi can't do hiprolls properly either 

i dunno i like the dance but Woo makes me laugh for some reason.

just watch Woo (the one in white and the boots) and you'll understand what i mean


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

line removed



bad shoop of a less douchey look for him (he just can't pull off a beard at all, he's too girly looking)


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 14, 2011)

What makes his beard even worse is that it is a different color from the hair on his head. Dude looks like a bizarro world kim taewo


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

His skin is too shiny, and his feature too defined, his face looks plastic and so the beard looks wrong on him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4U0L1tT1yU[/YOUTUBE]

fuck yonghwa and how flawless he looks and sound

goddammit


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 14, 2011)

is it wrong to have a man crush on yonghwa


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

No.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

> fuck yonghwa and how flawless he looks and sound



Last person I expected to say that


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

Ew with those Teuk pics. I've seen them all over tumblr, it's just not nice : x


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 14, 2011)

Has part 2 of Cry Cry been posted here yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Has part 2 of Cry Cry been posted here yet?



it's supposed to come out in December lol, if you mean the album


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)

lol Yonghwa si is also my most fav male idol out there xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 14, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> it's supposed to come out in December lol, if you mean the album



But aren't they having their comeback this weekend?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

They comeback for Cry Cry now and Lovey Dovey is out sometime in December.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Nov 14, 2011)

lolz and SM continues to troll omona


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 14, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lolz and SM continues to troll omona



With the new debuts of idol groups that include non-Koreans, should we be afraid that kpop is slowly becoming too _westernized_ (Americanized)?

There are many kpop songs that include english lyrics, too. What could this possibly mean for the next several years for kpop? 

Watered down music that appeals to only international fans while disregarding their native fans?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol, I wouldn't call adding a Japanese member westernized.  Though Japan is even less like Korea and Japan, it's still far from Western influence. xD

And LOL RM67, Kwangsoo sending the girl


----------



## Chloe (Nov 14, 2011)

This is surprisingly well made

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oqpj0RE0lw#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

> With the new debuts of idol groups that include non-Koreans, should we be afraid that kpop is slowly becoming too westernized (Americanized)?



Does having Chinese members equal Americanized though? I think companies buying music from US/Europe would be more appropriate as a concern.



> There are many kpop songs that include english lyrics, too. What could this possibly mean for the next several years for kpop?



It's always been the case though, just means that they're making music for more than just the domestic market.



> Watered down music that appeals to only international fans while disregarding their native fans?



Depends on what "watered down" means. If you mean forgetting the asian vibe then imo Kpop moved away from that years ago. Korea doesn't have a strong culture of music so Idk what to say, not like India or somewhere where Music is ingrained in to culture for centuries so them moving away from their own style to something Americanized would be disregarding tradition. Kpop is what 15 years old? it always changes to what the taste of the public is. If tomorrow the audience has hankering for older style then that's what will happen. Kpop is a mash of styles and identities. If you're looking for purely asian pop that is distinct then Japan is more so the scene you should follow. I dont' get some Kpop fans, the reason they like Kpop in the first place is because it's familiar but then claim it's "too american" when that's what brought them to it in the first place. And the stuff against YG is silly, "this isn't kpop", tell that to Seo Taiji who are the Godfather of kpop. There's a reason why group has a rapper.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Does having Chinese members equal Americanized though? I think companies buying music from US/Europe would be more appropriate as a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After reading through all your responses, I've come to realized that I was exaggerating and paranoid.

Of course music changes but I hope my theory is proven wrong for years to come.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 14, 2011)

as long as kpop doesn't feature pitbull in a song any time soon, i'm pretty cool with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

> After reading through all your responses, I've come to realized that I was exaggerating and paranoid.



I wouldn't say paranoid but the overall style is getting abit bland, electro generic club etc. But that's what's in fashion.



> Of course music changes but I hope my theory is proven wrong for years to come.



Kpop is based around change though, really when people get sick of the stuff they'll move away but honestly SM need to stop first, they're doing electro and it's all generic. In years to come they'll sound pretty much like US music since it's what they follow, unless you have companies trying not to.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2011)

Just saw the first episode of IY2.

Lol'd when more than half of the room though Amber was a man.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

Dunno if this was posted, since I just got home:


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn SM has lots of artists 

Sometimes I wonder if G.O is the only K-pop artist who's not plastic . No one else even have a hint of beard or moustache


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 14, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> as long as kpop doesn't feature pitbull in a song any time soon, i'm pretty cool with it.



lol I'm not the only who feels like they have to take a bath everytime they hear him am I?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)

i find myself looping Cry Cry lol


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Didja like the dance?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)

the choreo is great,not bad...But I will not learn it hahaha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 14, 2011)

You just know that one of the t-ara girls is gonna slip on those damn towels they randomly throw out during live perfs


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2011)

Ugh can't stand the dance version


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 14, 2011)

YES! As soon as they threw their jackets off, I went "Oh nooooooooooo "


And go Boram, doing the tango across the screen.




Shiiit, Hustler and I had a good run, but our friendship just ended


----------



## Hustler (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol nah I just prefer the slow version more and the dance looks like a half rip off of Beast

Only way they can redeem themselves is by having all the members make out with each other or something


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2011)

too sexy~~~~


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got a chance to spend an hour introducing someone to Kpop and the Korean entertainment industry. Someone who knew absolutely nothing about it. It felt so good to have yet another person find it to be so amazing and admirable, and want to hear more during our next talk.

I love being able to share like that.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Sometimes I wonder if G.O is the only K-pop artist who's not plastic . No one else even have a hint of beard or moustache



And some of them just shouldn't have it at all. Like Teuk.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

Just downloaded a 720p version of the Cry Cry choreography. 

utorrent download: magnet:?xt=urn:btih3F30992190461628516482BCE0326784D70EAEF


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

I have no idea, that link was posted on tumblr, and I just put it in my utorrent. Then a few minutes after someone posted it from youtube.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 15, 2011)

[sp=2NE1 Live Concert Album]

2NE1 - 1st Live Concert Album NOLZA to be released!

Release Date: 11/11/23

Leesmusic Price: 13,400KRW about $12

TRACKLIST:

01. Fire 
02. Can’t Nobody 
03. Let’s Go Party 
04. I Don’t Care 
05. Kiss (Dara ft. CL)
06. You And I (Bom)
07. Don’t Cry (Bom)
08. It Hurts
09. Lonely 
10. Pretty Boy 
11. Don’t Stop The Music 
12. Clap Your Hands
13. I Am The Best
14. Ugly 
15. Go Away
[/sp]


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, cool! Is that the official cover? I love it!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 15, 2011)

This was the source from the tumblr post

I have no idea what it says but I'm assuming it is 

On another note, Inspirits be trollin' wikipedia 

[sp]    [/sp]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

omg u gais need to watch this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKY-Z4jSOs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, just finished watching ep 39 of Yongseo WGM and listening to "Banmal Song". Sweetest song I've ever heard.

WHY CAN'T THEY BE REAL???

Also, I need a Yongseo avatar.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Lol welcome to the club

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq7weTP2eks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2011)

The harmony, the fake playing, the narration, the cuteness, the everything. ZDEfhzfgbhsfthsryjsxrth

I'm spazzing like a little fangirl rn but I don't give a darn. I ship them. Hard.

-edit- ^I told myself not to watch that performance until after I've finished all their episodes lol. Thank for posting it though.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

I think everyone here does except Cara


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually don't ship them either. Nothing against him, seems like a sweet and cool guy.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you seen any episodes??


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, a few. They are great together, but....


I almost always ship the girls with me, in this weird fantasy play that goes on in my head. I do ship Khuntoria though, always will.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice set, Graeme. : )


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

You boring boring person . How could you ship Khuntoria and not Yongseo?? 

Whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

Seohyun belongs with Cara. I owe her at least that.


@Adachi: Thanks


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

> Girls' Generation will perform The Boys REMIX version and another song from their new album on next week Inkigayo.


hell freaking yeah!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't ship it either.
tbh the couple bored me just like Khuntoria.
Give me Adam couple any day 

Actually I don't think I ship Seob with anyone except Cara


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

lolol love this.. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-FkkOBoiLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Nov 15, 2011)

omg Hyuna


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol, middle of a hair flip?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

woot SNSD Japan tour in bluray...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Well for anyone who cares : Infinite's sister group will be debuting soon and apparently the leader for that group "Baby Soul" will be releasing her solo stuff on the 23rd .

She's the one from "Crying" . She has a nice voice and i'll be looking fwd to it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiMaJF0rLtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I've been really excited since the rumors came out, can't wait for their debut


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ I've been really excited since the rumors came out, can't wait for their debut



Apparently Yoo Ji Ae messed up things big time by partying a lot and is now out of the group , just a strong rumor though 

I really liked her too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

Was she the one in You Are My Oppa?

Isn't she underage!?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Was she the one in You Are My Oppa?
> 
> Isn't she underage!?



18 now and 19 in Korean

Damn it looks to be a pretty group sofar


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

Snap.

Hope she is still in tho. She has a friend in MyName (apparently)


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I hope so too . Amazing stuff guys , watch when you have the time .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5GvkcjszLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

That girl is a party girl? Wtf

Yes Adachi come to our side, come to us Gogumas. Cara's worshippers will never be won so we have to let them go.

Khuntoria shippers need to go stand in the corner and have deep reflections of how their life is progressing.

Korean education system is weird, studying 16 hours a day has a negative effect if anything, you need time to process otherwise you really won't learn that much. I used to study like 2 hours a day in my HS and I got very good grades so I don't really get it. But I didn't do Maths so maybe that's explains it

As always Korean parents seem retarded, "My mom likes me now", wtf

Where are all the feminists going to schools and teaching kids that it's all bullshit and that guys who like you because you have big eyes aren't worth it?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

^ This!

It's sad that they look forward to getting plastic surgery right after graduating high school


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

Plastic surgery being such a norm in Korea is sad 

whenever celebs talk about their plastic surgery and how their mum is like 'I'm sorry you turned out looking like this, I'll pay for your plastic surgery so you look better' and I'm like that's just sad. Shin Bong Sun talked about it once on happy together and I was like omg 

Secondary School/High School/Junior College in Asia is insane. I'm not taking A Levels so I got off easier but you tend to have to be in school for at least 8 hours (and they start ridic early here at like 7.30/8 AM) and it'll end close to 3 for Secondary School. Even after school ends you most likely have remedial/extra lessons after school if you're weak at the subject and parents sign you up for tons of tuition if they can afford it (even if you're good at the subject). That's how it was in Secondary School (my mum was more lax and only got me tuition for subjects I was weak at like Physics lol)

My friends in Junior College start at like 9am on most days (7am if they have PE) and they end most days at 5-6pm. And Co-Curricular Activities (like clubs/sports/etc.) are compulsory so you stay back even more.

It is probably similar but worse in Korea X_X


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

How about trying to build character rather than believing looks are everything. I could understand school kids having self esteem issues but parents saying they only like their kids if they have big eyes is straight out bullshit.

Having said that I have a brother who got surgery to get dimples so lol. People can be retarded Hust.

You know RA your English is pretty damn good, just always wanted to say it. Especially your comprehension.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Wow, just finished watching ep 39 of Yongseo WGM and listening to "Banmal Song". Sweetest song I've ever heard.
> 
> WHY CAN'T THEY BE REAL???
> 
> Also, I need a Yongseo avatar.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Lool you actually bothered making that . I love how much hatred you have  

Eno : Lol dimples are like the double eye lid version of South Asia . Me mom finds it attractive too..


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

A+ Cara



> Lol dimples are like the double eye lid version of South Asia . Me mom finds it attractive too..



Pretty much. That and coloured eyes.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2011)

Koreans sort of have more freedom in University unless they have tutoring, private classes, or a part-time job(a girl I like has two out of three)  Mid-terms and finals week is ridiculous cuz they study for one week straight before the test, and only sleep like 2 hours a day.  I'm pretty sure I heard about what to mix together if you wanna stay up all night to study


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

What about looks Kog? Are college student being told by their parents that their love is only there for big eyed children?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Kog :  That's pretty insane . I have an exam on Friday and I have done jack all /sigh

Not relevant but trolololol


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2011)

No idea.  All I know is that the girl I like doesn't have double eyelids but a lot of other girls in my dance club do  The people I know just care more about dancing than other shit(besides class)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

Cara omg.

English is supposed to be my first language so if I suck at it *killself*


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

English is my first language and I butcher it daily.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Does that mean you're originally from Hong Kong? I know you live in Singapore that's all lol.

Kog btw you going to Japan?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm from Australia , you guys shouldn't be complaining .

We kill it all day erry day  . Eno must be feeling like such an elite now .


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Does that mean you're originally from Hong Kong? I know you live in Singapore that's all lol.
> 
> Kog btw you going to Japan?



Yup, going to Japan this Thursday back to where I used to live over there.  Oh the girl I like is an English Lit major but knows jack shit about speaking English  Good thing I know Korean

As my Korean gets better my English gets worse


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Does that mean you're originally from Hong Kong? I know you live in Singapore that's all lol.
> 
> Kog btw you going to Japan?



 no I'm Singaporean, the first language in Singapore is English but you're forced to take a Second Language (aka Mother Tongue) (Chinese/Malay/Tamil) depending on your race.

don't talk about murdering the English language, I don't use Singlish online or you'd get English/Chinese/Dialect all mixed into one and it is a fucking mess  most Singaporeans use 'Singlish' to speak irl too.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Hust I had choccy for brekkie and after that I'm having a barbie with a Sheila. We had a bit of a blue but then I went Holy Dooley when she showed me a sanger and we were okay.

All I got for now.

I don't feel like much of an elite, my English used to be alot better in HS, I'm actually not half as proficient as I used to be


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

y'all n****** ja lunchin when you be sayin that proper shit.



But lol seems we all butcher English.  Thus why I feel impressed when I see idols or even students where I work speaking it so well haha.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Well you won't hear all of em in one day unless you head to the outback .

Choccy , Brekkie , Barby , Bludger , Bloke , Chewy are some common ones you'll hear often ..

Sometimes I end up using those slang's at home which I have to translate for me mom in Tamil , tough task


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Well some idols, some other idols would give their sisters for four stars.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

^  I miss Beast on variety shows

RA : I feel ya , I use lots of Tanglish too .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Hust is your Tamil still good? I'm worried my Urdu is getting terrible these days. I barely even speak it at home.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

Not as good as before. Ever since my Grand parents left to Canada i've been using it less and less..


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Kog :  That's pretty insane . I have an exam on Friday and I have done jack all /sigh
> 
> Not relevant but trolololol



Fuccccking lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

Enno you speak Urdu? thats awesome, many of the people I've registered (to learn english) spoke it. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

English, Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi, and terrible French

And Korean of course

Sarangaheyo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 15, 2011)

It doesn't sound that amazing but I don't care.
Rania are back


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

Kara New Songs on Super Girl Preview


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

^Those sound really good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 15, 2011)

I am prepared to jam the fuck out of Dreaming Girl.

Loving Missing too.

I am meh on the other two though but I probably will like the full ver.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 15, 2011)

“Girls’ Generation” will have all 9 members as the hosts and it will be directed by KBS PD Yoon Hyun Jun who also directed “Win Win”.
“Girls’ Generation” will air every Sunday, and will run for seventy minutes from 7:30 pm to 9:10 pm. The channel and broadcast date have not been decided on. ‘Girls’ Generation’ will be airing at the same time as KBS weekend dramas, as well as MBC and SBS news.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Was it Adachi looking for some Yongseo stuff for sets?

Warning: Cara look away before you rage and start climbing the Empire State building with a Seohyun cushion.


*Spoiler*: __ 














For Cara so she doesn't kill me:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Some more:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Avas etc:






IY2, Infinite/APink+dogs, SNSD everywhere, RM, all of a sudden so many shows to watch and so little time.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

Gyu is a scaredy cat and MyungSoo is Dr Doolittle


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

IY subbed

Dream team Soshi subbed


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> IY subbed
> 
> Dream team Soshi subbed



Thanks but since they don't have any links for DDL, I guess I'll wait a little longer then.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait for a HoFany scandal now.  

If the reproduce Tiffany's children will probably be able to dance better than her. 

2 minutes into IY and already know that Amber is the season pimp. XD

edit2: Woori has been on 30 seconds, love her already.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

woot Dream Team with sub,.. i really want 720 or 1080p though lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

...i don't get why theres a prettyboy MC. 

I wish they had at least brought Shinyoung back, this set up feels weird.  

Though I'll give it a chance, it's not like the first episodes of IY weren't super awkward.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

Hara and Nicole for Inki's MCs woot xD cant wait!

and so JAPAN FIRST TOUR GIRLS’ GENERATION in Blu Ray...finally! 
Jessica - Almost in 1080p xD :RDR


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

Are they sub MCs or permanent?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

Hara and Nicole will join IU on the show’s November 20th broadcast.
they will be permanent for a while along with IU


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 15, 2011)

Hara, Nicole, and IU. God daaaaamn!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

That is an interesting set up lol

and I just realized, compared to IY1 theres double the rappers.  In fact, none of them are really outstanding vocalists except for Sunny, and maybe Yewon but I can't recognize her since Jewelry has had like 500 changes in the past.

It's basically

Sunny
Suzy

(Yewon?)

(Clusterfuck)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> That is an interesting set up lol
> 
> and I just realized, compared to IY1 theres double the rappers.  In fact, none of them are really outstanding vocalists except for Sunny, and maybe Yewon but I can't recognize her since Jewelry has had like 500 changes in the past.
> 
> ...



I think it's good the companies are promoting non-lead vocalists to variety shows.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha it doesn't bother me at all.  It's just strange, and shows how generic groups are in set up.  

And in the end it's smart to put anyone on the show, especially with 2 members of SNSD.  They're bound to get some form of international attention considering how many people watch it now.  

Like after I watch this, I'm going to figure out who this Yewon chick is and youtube some Woori clips. 


*old charismatic looking guy enters*

I suddenly miss Road Lee.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha it doesn't bother me at all.  It's just strange, and shows how generic groups are in set up.
> 
> And in the end it's smart to put anyone on the show, especially with 2 members of SNSD.  They're bound to get some form of international attention considering how many people watch it now.
> 
> ...



Some of us love SNSD in general, especially in variety shows. But, I would find members in variety shows too much of a burden. The camera & MC's would always focus on them and not much on others. Although it's great to have them on shows with lesser-known idols to promote them, I feel the cameramen & PD would spazz all the time D:

I feel like I've been overanazlying things too much lately. Including what I wrote D: D: So, I hope you guys accept what I wrote _lightly_!

Waiting on the sex tape from Tiffany & that Infinite member any year now..


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Link removed

wanna take a trip to korea? 

You get a choice between three dates


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

> I feel like I've been overanazlying things too much lately. Including what I wrote D: D: So, I hope you guys accept what I wrote lightly!



GG don't worry about airing your opinions here, have at it man, say what you want. And I agree about what you said to have SNSD on some shows, not only because of PD's but the tired "couples" stuff, feeding oppas, aegyo, it's the same. And then the lower idols can have a case of serious under exposure. But Hyomin worked around that last time so there's hopeXD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

I figured out why Suzy is so cute, she's like a large cute Disney rabbit in human form.

And here come the Amber looks like a guy jokes

I could tell from the thighs it was Jiyoung, probably a sign I need a break from Kpop

Will Woori ever stop with her attempts at modern dance, she looks like a chicken half the timeXD

Looks like Sunny was disappointed her lover wasn't there


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 15, 2011)

lol, fer sure, Ennoea.

I find Suzy to be so prettier than most generic-looking idols.


[INFO] IU's new track on Pre-debut Japan album, 'Last Fantasy', is 6 mins 10s long 



> [Disc1]
> “I □ U” / CD
> Artist: IU
> 
> ...



Credit: weheartiu
Source: rakuten


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

So I was apprehensive about this guy on IY2 but he just sang 10CM and for that he get's a sticker from me.

Is it me or is IU slowly morphing in to a stick?

Wth, if you're gonna make your idol go on a pilot for a show where she's a regular, atleast make sure she'll be there for the day JYP.

Poor guy made the baby cryXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

Just finished it

What I like:
-Same IY feel, different setting.  I like how it's gone to the sea so you see seaweed, octopus, and different crops like grapes.
-HyoBer eating Octopus.  And Hyoyeon eating it twice.
-Woori is the reincarnation of Hyomin.  Both are 4D.
-Amber closed the show quite nicely.
-Boom is a great MC as always, so is the old guy.  
-They didn't go nuts over the cute one.  
-Jiyoung is a good speaker.
-Bora is competitive like you guys said, she rushes the fuck everywhere. XD  You don't even see her. (bad/good thing haha)

What I dislike:
-Even though it was an opening episode, I hope they don't do it so mission-y next time.  the fun part about IY was that they sort of just sent them to help and let them grow from there.  Even with predetermined roles it's more fun if it's more spontaneous
-Suji's scheduling.  ಠ_ಠ
-those bastards putting the stick on Hyo's face.  now that's just not cool lol

edit: oh, and Yewon is awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

> I figured out why Suzy is so cute, she's like a large cute Disney rabbit in human form.



Haha yes! she's so cute ashshs! 

Woori made a good impression too . Why did they catch a rooster instead of a chicken? lol .

You could see Sunny was kinda letting others take the spotlight , good on her . Amber is lulzy but the guy jokes will get old in 2 episodes .

They made a really really smart move recruiting someone from 1N2D , everyone in Korea bloody knows him .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

He was pretty cool.  and yeah Sunny backed up a lot, even though she hasn't lost her wit.  Made me lol when she came out with the pants ridden up


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

I really liked it, it had a nice vibe about it. The girls are gelling well, but I need someone like Hyuna who's scared of a chicken. Show should be fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Was it Adachi looking for some Yongseo stuff for sets?
> 
> Warning: Cara look away before you rage and start climbing the Empire State building with a Seohyun cushion.
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE YOU GUYS (especially Enno), THANKSSS


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm here to serve all your needs, it's how I build self esteem


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

fill in the blank for I____U xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2011)

...LOL Ichi I'm glad you explained that.  I honestly didn't get it XD

Also Yongseo 

If I were ever to go on WGM, I would want my partner to be Kwangsoo.

Just so I can mindfuck people.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been staring at this for a while trying to figure out what she's eating


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 15, 2011)

At first I thought it was a piece of brain


----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2011)

Kwangsoo and Cara on WGM

The hilarity would be explosive. 

And that's a really nice gif of Gyuri eating.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2011)

Being Kwangsoo is suffering.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 15, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> fill in the blank for I____U xD



I don't get it D:

can you clarify?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2011)

um the IU cover in the previous  pg ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

real MV or not?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

^ Yup

I barely saw Hyunyoung


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZzjW57pgDKI[/YOUTUBE]
I'm liking this somewhat dance and the song

lol at the mv, Wat?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2011)

BTD one is just the Korean MV with moar fight scenes lol, I think they were too busy to film a new MV & it caused a lot of injuries so they wanted to avoid that


----------



## Chloe (Nov 16, 2011)

The Zico tag on tumblr is going off.
Apparently he said no homo and now tits aren't calm 


Also Rania - Pop Pop Pop audio


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 16, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> The Zico tag on tumblr is going off.
> Apparently he said no homo and now tits aren't calm
> 
> 
> Also Rania - Pop Pop Pop audio



Listening it now!

Can anyone recommend me a good, non-girly hairstyle for young adult guys? (20's). I don't want hairstyles that look like I'm a pretty boy, which is most of kpop idol guys.

Suggestions pleaseeeeeee! I need them before Friday noon since I'm getting my haircut then.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 16, 2011)

lmao Hitori!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeThf_xBKpE[/YOUTUBE]
trans:


> Shingo: Are you knowledgeable about other groups besides KARA?
> Gekidan Hitori: I?m sorry, but I don?t know anything at all about K-Pop. Only KARA.
> Shingo: Do you ever cheat on them with another group?
> Gekidan Hitori: Sometimes, I look at AKB and go ?Oh!? but I tell myself ?No, no, no! It?s KARA for me.
> ...


----------



## Adachi (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to cut off your spazzing Ichi, but this is simply too cute not to share :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xvPZk9M7L4[/YOUTUBE]
"translation from @ch0ssi twitter:
she said they wear a lot of tight-fitting outfits on stage. So during a performance on the center stage, as soon as the music started playing, she felt it was easier to breathe and felt more comfortable in her outfit. It turns out the zipper on the side of her top completely ripped. She held her top throughout the entire performance and at one point, yelled ‘help me’ as if it was an ad lib, and she thinks fans heard it."

The performance can be seen here @3:19:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcINbm2jflk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 16, 2011)

woot cute Tae!!


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 16, 2011)

I love Taeyeon's ahjumma laugh. Outfits were a bit much. I understand it's a part of that song (Or at least the 4 american pop singers took the opportunity to look like whores when doing it), but obviously a bit too tight.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2011)

slogoob your sig


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

omg i can't 

that post from omona a while ago was true brb laughing ass off.

expect every little thing on them to be reported on allkpop.

new challenge. figure out new meaning to NEW.F.O
I have one already.




hmm should i question if it will be held in NY&LA?
depending on ticket price may or may not go if held near here.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

So Zico called someone in Boyfriend pretty and said "no homo" at the end, and now all of a sudden he's a homophobe? Do these people get their culture from over the counter? If they think that's homophobic then clearly either a sheltered bunch or just overly sensitive.



> Zico and all the people defending him are clueless and privileged. get your heads out of your asses



Sure.


----------



## Spica (Nov 16, 2011)

^i think fangirls are butthurt because it really means he's no homo. 

You know fandom wanting people to be homo.  Reality bites.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

Honestly, the "different culture" excuse can only go so far. Maybe he isn't a full-on homophobe, but the phrase "no homo" is inherently homophobic.

Anyway on topic, loving SNSD's comeback. (: Everything I wanted~


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

Different culture? Since the phrase originated from Harlem I don't get that "excuse".

It's an annoying slang, that's pretty much all now. If people are annoyed at its connotations then that's different but it's not homophobic in this context. The phrase itself just plays in to the fear that surrounds sexuality the world over. Zico isn't homophobic, culture it self is. I'd write an essay over this but I'm tired.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Block B get into shit for the most ridiculous things .

- Pouring too much soy sauce
- Having a girlfriend
- Saying "no homo" 

C'mon


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

They seem to have alot of anti's. Do VIP's still hate them?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure about K-vips but Int'l ones don't seem to care , with BB having too many issues I bet this would be the least of their worries .

Boyfriend seems to have the most anti's out of the rookie groups . It's the eyes!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

It's the twins, they're clearly here to suck our souls. They look like Yu-Gi-Oh villains.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Different culture? Since the phrase originated from Harlem I don't get that "excuse".



I'm talking about the Western vs. Eastern culture difference, which most Asian Entertainment (jpop, kpop, etc) fans use to excuse Japan's/Korea's/etc misogyny/homophobia/racism.



> It's an annoying slang, that's pretty much all now. If people are annoyed at its connotations then that's different but it's not homophobic in this context. *The phrase itself just plays in to the fear that surrounds sexuality* the world over. Zico isn't homophobic, culture it self is. I'd write an essay over this but I'm tired.



Yeah that's the problem...


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Not sure about K-vips but Int'l ones don't seem to care , with BB having too many issues I bet this would be the least of their worries .
> 
> Boyfriend seems to have the most anti's out of the rookie groups . It's the eyes!



I thought VIPs hated Beast... idk idgaf about boy bands lol.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

I need to finish watching Misfits 

So disappointed with Rania , so talented yet can't deliver . Fucking Brave bros ..

RM 68 is subbed guys , so pumped for this episode . SukJin and Kwangsoo as spy's but can't decide whether I should watch it now or save it for tomorrow after the exam . -1st world problems-

So some Hip Hop guy sexually abused a trainee and people point their finger at G-d and Tablo? fuck me! 

Kimi : Nope as far as I know A+ kinda dislike Beast but VIP's are pretty cool with them since Hyunseung was supposed to be in BB and they're good friends .


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought that was the reason why they were hated though? I just remember that Beast used to be called the trash can group or something because they had rejected members from 2PM and BB.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

> I'm talking about the Western vs. Eastern culture difference, which most Asian Entertainment (jpop, kpop, etc) fans use to excuse Japan's/Korea's/etc misogyny/homophobia/racism.



Maybe in this case it's sort of relevant. People think of it as a hip phrase used by celebrities and rappers etc normally, but I doubt they know it's origins. It originated as a homophobic phrase in NY and it's attached to the borderline tragic fear of sexuality in the US and over bearing masculinity that must be apparent in every guy. Not excusing ignorance but he called a Boyfriend member pretty, I mean yes rage all you want but it's just a case of a teen being a teen. He's probably dumb to use it but people teens aren't PC.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes recycled group lol since all of them are ex JYP/Yg trainees , funny thing is they're more talented than most of the idol groups out there .

I seriously think JYP is whacked in the head  

CL (2NE1)
JYP Entertainment → YG Entertainment

Dongwoon (Beast)
JYP Entertainment → Cube Entertainment

Doojoon (Beast)
JYP Entertainment → Cube Entertainment

Hyomin (T-ARA)
JYP Entertainment → Core Contents Media

Hyorin (SISTAR)
JYP Entertainment  → Starship Entertainment

Hyuna (4Minute)
JYP Entertainment → Cube Entertainment

Jaekyung (Rainbow)
JYP Entertainment → DSP Entertainment

Ji Eun (Secret)
JYP Entertainment → TS Entertainment

Raina (After School)
JYP Entertainment → Pledis Entertainment


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

Not forgetting IU. But apparently he wants Dara as a JYP trainee

Hoya aswell.

I'm surprised he didn't choose Hara, she can't sing and has the Korean face.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeh I didn't put IU because she wasn't a trainee , she got rejected at the audition trololol! 

Hoya and Dongwoo I believe , this guy has absolutely no eye for talent


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe in this case it's sort of relevant. People think of it as a hip phrase used by celebrities and rappers etc normally, but I doubt they know it's origins. It originated as a homophobic phrase in NY and it's attached to the borderline tragic fear of sexuality in the US and over bearing masculinity that must be apparent in every guy. Not excusing ignorance but he called a Boyfriend member pretty, I mean yes rage all you want but it's just a case of a teen being a teen. He's probably dumb to use it but people teens aren't PC.



o idgaf that this guy from some boy band is saying "no homo", i'm just saying that the phrase is dumb as fuck and whether or not people realize it it IS pretty homophobic and generally used in that manner

j/s though age is not an issue



Hustler said:


> Yes recycled group lol since all of them are ex JYP/Yg trainees , funny thing is they're more talented than most of the idol groups out there .
> 
> I seriously think JYP is whacked in the head
> 
> ...



Soyeon (T-ara) went from SM to CCM as well~
I think Lim went from Cube to JYP (sister companies but still) iirc


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

Yubin went from YG to JYP aswell.

Atleast with SM they didn't throw away people for no good reason. SooYeon ran off because she was sick of their wack job training regimes.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

I only listed the JYP ones since he's crazy but if you guys are interested about others


*Spoiler*: __ 



Youngsaeng (SS501)
SM Entertainment → DSP Entertainment

Youngmin (Boyfriend)
JYP Entertainment → Starship Entertainment

Yoobin (Wonder Girls)
Good Entertainment → JYP Entertainment

Viki (Dal Shabet)
Star Empire → Happy Face Entertainment

UEE (After School)
Good Entertainment → Pledis Entertainment

Thunder (MBLAQ)
LOEN Entertainment → J.Tune Camp

Soyeon (T-ARA)
SM Entertainment → Core Contents Media

Soohyun (U-KISS)
Good Entertainment → JYP Entertainment → NH Media

Jungmin (SS501)
SM Entertainment → DSP Entertainment

Junhyung (Beast)
Xing Entertainment → Cube Entertainment

Junsu (2PM)
YG Entertainment → JYP Entertainment

Kevin (U-KISS)
Xing Entertainment → NH Media

Kibum (U-KISS)
Xing Entertainment → NH Media

Kwangmin (Boyfriend)
JYP Entertainment → Starship Entertainment

Minwoo (ZE:A)
JYP Entertainment → Star Empire Entertainment

Hyunseung (Beast)
YG Entertainment → Cube Entertainment

Jaehyo (Block B)
Cube Entertainment → brandNEWStardom

Hyosung (Secret)
Good Entertainment → TS Entertainment

Hyori
SM Entertainment → DSP Entertainment

G-Dragon (Big Bang)
SM Entertainment → YG Entertainment


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys, this is important!

To Americans living in the U.S right now, please use this website to send an email to your Congressional Representatives!



This website is safe, don't worry.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

> G-Dragon (Big Bang)
> SM Entertainment → YG Entertainment



This one is just

He must have left when he was 10 or something, talk about over achiever


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

why is on one commenting of that allkpop group debuting

i expected funny comments when i came home

you guys made me sad


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 16, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Guys, this is important!
> 
> To Americans living in the U.S right now, please use this website to send an email to your Congressional Representatives!
> 
> ...



Obama said he would veto it if it even gets passed.


And it seems JYP had a chance at a lot of talent. They turned down IU and Hyorin, right?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

> why is on one commenting of that allkpop group debuting
> 
> i expected funny comments when i came home
> 
> you guys made me sad



Honestly I still think it's some sort of April's Fool.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't really care for AKP or their group

Next RM looks fucking epic . Grasshopper hunting !


----------



## Chloe (Nov 16, 2011)

-paitiently awaiting a Zico/Youngmin dojinshi that looks like this-


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

Hust your sig is creepy.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Trippy right? lol don't use sigs but had to make an exception


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

It's really weird.


My new bias.

In b4 Hust judges me because he knows why I shouldn't stan her


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

^ Really? lol 

A-pink are very likable especially Eunji , Chorong , Na Eun and Namjoo 

Unpopular opinion : I think they have better legs than Snsd

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EiwMIOlD3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Nov 16, 2011)

I love their song for Protect the Boss. So happy and chipper.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

The more I get to know, the more I like them. Right now I love them all except maybe Yookyung. Bomi, Eunji, Nam Joo, Na Eun and Chorong are straight out adorable.

And I don't know how much this will come to haunt me but A Pink's mini is probably one of my favourites of the year.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol it wasn't bad , pretty much like the old Snsd whom I really liked . 

Can't tell the difference between Hayoung and Yookyung . The one you posted is Hayoung right??

Leessang takes the mini of the year for me then BB and 2ne1 ,Mblaq , Apink would be my top 5


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2011)

> Can't tell the difference between Hayoung and Yookyung . The one you posted is Hayoung right??



Yep magnae who looks older than them all.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2011)

I was wondering if any of SNSD girls were to pursue a solo career which of the members would have the higher chance of success...?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 16, 2011)

Tae can easily solo xD


----------



## Spica (Nov 16, 2011)

*SNSD after breaking up
*
Taeyeon - soloist totes
Yuri - the new Lee Hyori (soloist/rapper with lots of sexiness)
Sooyoung - soloist
Tiffany - soloist
Seohyun - soloist (her voice is good but she's so reserved~)
Jessica - soloist

Yoona - actress (like Shin Hye)
Sunny - dunno, comedian/variety show hostess? 
Hyoyeon - choreographer/rapper

I'm sorry if I offend anyone but that's my five cents on it ._.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

Probably Taeyeon if we're just talking about singing, she's already got a ton of solos under her belt anyway.

Sooyoung can easily do entertaining, I think she said that she wanted to pursue it as well.

Yoona can do modeling/acting.

I can tell that some of them don't seem interested in staying in the entertainment industry though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2011)

kimidoll said:


> I can tell that some of them don't seem interested in staying in the entertainment industry though.



Really? Which ones do you think?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Really? Which ones do you think?



Taeyeon , she hates it lol


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

i'm assuming you have to include your nationality because their looking for Asians. 

but i can't with kwon


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Taeyeon , she hates it lol



Ive heard that. 

That's a shame though since she has such a strong voice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 16, 2011)

Sooyoung will go into acting for sure, she has most potential there.

I expect Seohyun to become a politician in 20-30 years time


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Really? Which ones do you think?



It's been a while, but honestly half of them just seem so exhausted and almost like they dgaf anymore. The one that pops to mind immediately is Jessica.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2011)

IU comeback teaser photo


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

she's really going for the innocent look in japan huh?


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2011)

It's for her Korean comeback.

Supposedly it's about becoming an adult.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

Ah. she's still debuting in japan right though?

I don't see how that will make me think of her as an adult. i just kinda want to hug her in that picture


----------



## Spica (Nov 16, 2011)

What song is she going to debut with in Japan? They can go for innocent look all they want but unless it's Marshmallow, I don't think she will make it.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

it's mostly remakes
Good day being one of them i forgot where i saw the full one though


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh man, I love Marshmallow.

and i just built my new PC and have been watching HD MVs

only a handful of the companies know what true 1080 is  

Best looking MVs so far are Infinite - Be Mine and Wonder Girls - Be My Baby

still looking though 

Teen Top - No More Perfume on You also looks good, but I can't stand watch that because they're deliberately trying to creep you the hell out every time they do neil, and the only one i find attractive is CAP.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> I believe it's episode 9.
> 
> Just searched through SOshified's subbed episodes of IY and yes, it is episode 9.
> 
> Sucks that that's the only episode they don't have a screencap for.



Im having trouble finding it. 

Im going through his different channels and the lowest I get to is ep10. Anyone have the correct channel/link/page its own?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2011)

it might be easier to just sign up for the forum because KBS shows are generally deleted quite quick.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 16, 2011)

Spica said:


> What song is she going to debut with in Japan? They can go for innocent look all they want but unless it's Marshmallow, I don't think she will make it.



Tracklist:
1. Good Day [3:56]
2. Nagging (with 2AM Seulong) [3:37]
3. Raindrop [3:50]
4. Lost Child [3:44]
5. The Story Only I Didn?t Know [3:27]
*6.Last Fantasy [6:10]*

She is going to debut with a 6 minutes song..


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 16, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh man, I love Marshmallow.
> 
> and i just built my new PC and have been watching HD MVs
> 
> ...



I think stumble stumble and mostly all dgna mvs are all true 1080p 

I think Loen has overall the best quality mvs since they have so many sub groups.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2011)

Yg always releases 1080p videos , crazy!

JYP and Cube are stingy lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 17, 2011)

So there is a chance for Hyomin to be on IY2?:


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2011)

It'd be nice to have her but I doubt it'll happen anyway . Probably as a guest when the members have to call their friends to come.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 17, 2011)

they probably will have a special ep where they get IY1 members on


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought the Cry Cry Dance MV would be out by now


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

True 1080p MV's? Not many of them tbh.


----------



## Spica (Nov 17, 2011)

AWW, IU not playing the loli-card in loli-land. She's debuting with a 6 minute song in Japanese? woah, that's ambitious.

Talking about high-definition, I hate Japanese companies on Youtube. Japanized Kpop looks like it's from the early 2000s or something with that quality. Before reading the username, you can just tell by the video if the (official) uploader is Japanese or Korean because K-entertainment companies always release high-definition.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 17, 2011)

You're right, Japanese music videos of kpop are awful. I watched the Yayaya Japanese Version, and I thought it was a friggin VHS.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Nov 17, 2011)

So I don't know how M!Countdown works, but the three groups you could vote for were BEG, Wonder Girls, and someone else.


T-ara wasn't one of them because it's their comeback, or...?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 17, 2011)

SNSD should be one of the 3 lol


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 17, 2011)

They already won 3, so they couldn't be.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 17, 2011)

cause it's their first week and Cry Cry was released on a Friday so they'd have less sales than someone who released for a full week

they'll probably do better next week but they won't win anytime this promo period tbh, Wonder Girls are still beating them on the digital charts this week.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah ok, thanks. I know I'm biased, but I was just so bored by the WG song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm honestly bored by both. I probably would like Cry Cry more if they're promoting the ballad ver instead of the awkward sounding 'normal' version which has like random instruments inserted all over the place.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 17, 2011)

They did the ballad version tonight, which was nice 
They were all on platforms to even out their heights a bit, and Boram's was hilariously tall


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 17, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> cause it's their first week and Cry Cry was released on a Friday so they'd have less sales than someone who released for a full week
> 
> they'll probably do better next week but they won't win anytime this promo period tbh, Wonder Girls are still beating them on the digital charts this week.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 17, 2011)

Jessica

I don't have high res pics but you can wait for Ichi, he has uber HQ pics


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a feeling it was her since she could not be any of the others lol. However, she looks unusually lanky there and she looked mad short on running man. Must be an optical illusion.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2011)

Leave it to SM to make artists seem much taller than they really are.

and just about every other company

but SM are some of the worst offenders of this lol.

and this song is interesting.  I like it.  I wonder how old it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

Lol. I remember thinkg Suju are probably tall and then saw them on Eatyourkimchi. They looked like elves.


----------



## Spica (Nov 17, 2011)

more like hobbits.



Worst part is some ELFs were in denial and said it was some weird camera angle that made SJ only appear small.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Spica said:


> Sunny - dunno, comedian/variety show hostess?



I agree with this. She would be a great variety show hostess if she wanted to!

Watching IY again and she was so natural and entertaining - whether it was just her and the camera or with everyone in the group. She was just shining all the time.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 17, 2011)

> It’s being reported that tickets for Jang Geun Suk‘s concert at Japan’s Tokyo Dome have been completely sold out.
> 
> On November 17th, Tree J Company stated that all 45,000 seats for the actor’s solo concert, ‘Jang Geun Suk 2011 The Cri Show in Tokyo Dome – The Beginning’, have all been claimed.
> 
> Fans were excited to hear about the concept Jang Geun Suk had personally crafted for the concert, aptly called ‘Prince World‘. *‘Prince World’ will invite the audience to step into Jang Geun Suk’s life by introducing the actor’s bedroom, club, living room, and stage.*



as much as i love jang sounds kind of creepy to me.
but congratulations for selling out





< Gaon Chart National Digital Singles Ranking >

1. Wonder Girls – “Be My Baby”

2. Huh Gak– “I Told You I Wanna Die”

3. Ooh La La Session – “Western Sky”

4. Brown Eyed Girls – “Cleansing Cream”

5. Noel – “I Miss You”

6. Ooh La La Session – “Swing Baby”

7. Wonder Girls – “Me In”

8. Busker Busker – “Makgulina”

9. 4Men & Mi – “That Man, That Woman”

10. Wonder Girls – “Girls Girls”

—

< Gaon Chart National Physical Albums Ranking >

1. Wonder Girls – ‘Wonder World’

2. SNSD – ‘The Boys’

3. Lee Seung Gi – ‘Tonight’

4. Super Junior – ‘Mr. Simple 5th repackaged (A-Cha)’

5. TVXQ – ‘Keep Your Head Down’

6. Brown Eyed Girls – ‘Sixth Sense repackaged (Cleansing Cream)’

7. INFINITE – ‘Paradise’

8. TRAX – ‘Blind’

9. Various Artists – ‘Sungkyunkwan Scandal’ OST

10. B1A4 - ‘It’s B1A4′


----------



## Chloe (Nov 17, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> Who is the SNSD member up front and center in that pic from the youtube video? Anyone have a high res version of it?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 17, 2011)

DAT        NECK


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2011)

Weird fetish you got there Sas , almost like a Korean 

Eye candy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQzFwP_GJ64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 17, 2011)

SloGoob said:


>



thank you 

yoona's bow legs almost ruin the picture


----------



## Chloe (Nov 17, 2011)

Rania pek

I should learn their names


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 17, 2011)

apparently Cube is debuting a male A Pink next year (7 members, blah blah)?

seriously now Cube, slow down a little. Get A Pink popular and promote G.NA & 4minute better first.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2011)

Cube . A-pink are under A-cube , a sister company of cube though . I don't know if that makes much of a difference.

Isn't Huh Gak in cube too?? too many artists for such a small company


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

Watch the Brian impersonation vid, Kikwang say such a disgusting thing I can't even comprehend how stupid he must be


----------



## Spica (Nov 17, 2011)

Man, anyone read those comments? I know the entertainment industry can be bitchy and all...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

SNSD dating rumours:


> so apparently taec used to date yuri but then broke up with her and went to yoona, but they also broke up. hes currently dating sica
> 
> yuri also apparently used to date rain but i dont think this is true lmao
> 
> ...



Wait why would Jess date a guy that already dated two other girls in her group? Sad if true.

Lol at most of them though, not one decent couple if these are true.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> SNSD dating rumours:
> 
> 
> Wait why would Jess date a guy that already dated two other girls in her group? Sad if true.
> ...



This probably has around 5% truth in there.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

Apparently Leeteuk and Taeyeon one is true?:x


----------



## Spica (Nov 17, 2011)

Taec has definitely dated at least ONE soshi. Yuri and Minho sounds so dirty for some reason  She's like this sexy noona and he's her boytoy.



Ennoea said:


> Watch the Brian impersonation vid, Kikwang say such a disgusting thing I can't even comprehend how stupid he must be



I refuse to believe that Siwon is homophobic, he's ravishing Kyuhyun in public.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2011)

Bit far fetched but if true

- Respect for Taecyeon
- Judging your taste Taeyeon
- Yuri will be a cougar

I'd aslo like to add Yuri x G-d and it's very plausible . Seungri blatantly stated that G-d likes her the best out of Snsd and apparently she's a regular at YG nightclubs whenever G-dTOP are present , fishy enough..


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

Well apparently GD and Sohee dated too. Lol.

As for Siwon, people claim because of his religious family he gets asked dumb questions and answers them in an acceptable way, but in reality is gay as hell.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Yeh possible 

Lol i'm bad at telling who's gay and who's not , only person who stuck out to me from the get go was Jokwon


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2011)

I think Kwon's gayness can be seen from space


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 17, 2011)

No...

Yuri...

Its still 100 years too soon for me to make my move...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 17, 2011)

SHeesh, Leeteuk with Taeyeon? Terrible. 

She could've picked a better taste, some guy that is less feminine/less pretty boy.

Jessica & Onew would've fine. 

Taeyeon & G-dragon. Like a boss.

M! Countdown was last night right? I only see a few videos.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2011)

It bothers me more that they make a list of offenders without including themselves.

and jeez, I'd be more likely to forgive the idols who live in Korea simply cause most of them are just living out of ignorance to what Americans/ other cultures consider mainstream nowadays.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wait why would Jess date a guy that already dated two other girls in her group?



Word-of-mouth recommendation...?



Being SNSD's playtoy....


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 17, 2011)

I just finished watching Cry Cry performances. It felt like Soyeon was doing most of the singing. I'm not sure why the producers or their company would allow one member to handle most of the singing. Despite that, I was surprised how well Soyeon was able to sing the low notes. Impressive!


Their hairstyles weren't flattering. I couldn't recognize Eunjung or Jiyeon D:

*@wakingdreamer*: Were you able to find/watch that episode of IY?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> *@wakingdreamer*: Were you able to find/watch that episode of IY?



Nah...havent gotten around to registering yet. 

Do you need a min post count as well before video access...?


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Nah...havent gotten around to registering yet.
> 
> Do you need a min post count as well before video access...?



On SSF? Yeah, it's 50.

You can use , if you want.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2011)

top comment before explained that it's a discard


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2011)

Most Koreans are just racially ignorant but could be forgiven but what Brian did was really offensive considering he grew up in the states . Gna looked legit offended , good on her lol .


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Se7en said:


> if it is leaked it better be for the repackage. i like it.


I like it too.



			
				YouTube comment said:
			
		

> This song is actually a discarded song by SM, it was going to be  released in 2009 in the place of Gee. If you remember there's also a  discarded picture of Gee that was for the originally concept "Dancing  Queen" with Boomerang as single.



Not sure if this is true or not.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 17, 2011)

I legit hope they're dating . Their babies would own Korea , literally 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW_aZOcFg2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Nov 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I legit hope they're dating . Their babies would own Korea , literally
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW_aZOcFg2M[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god with that face she could get anything and everything out of me


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> SNSD dating rumours:
> 
> 
> Wait why would Jess date a guy that already dated two other girls in her group? Sad if true.
> ...


Whoa, where did you get this from? Share the goods, mate.


Hustler said:


> Bit far fetched but if true
> 
> - Respect for Taecyeon
> - Judging your taste Taeyeon
> ...


She also went on a blind date with Taeyang, and Taeyang went to one of their concerts last year.

WHAT A DOUBLE WHORE, KWON YURI


----------



## Adachi (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmm, assuming those rumours are true, then it does sort of fit what Sunny says at SH about less than half the members dating. She said it's a "one-sided crush" but that's just sugar coating the truth.

...Fuck this gay earth, I haven't even met them irl yet.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 17, 2011)

hmm 3 birthdays today.



so many people relevant to me in todays m countdown ;--;
I'll have to watch tomorrow


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 18, 2011)

lawlz Jess...wtf


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2011)

You jelly Ichi?

What a fine woman..


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 18, 2011)

Playing T-ara's Cry Cey Dance Ver. in 1080p on my flat screen. Feels good man.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 18, 2011)

jelly..um depend on Jess' happiness!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 18, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Playing T-ara's Cry Cey Dance Ver. in 1080p on my flat screen. Feels good man.



watching Youtube rip?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Weird fetish you got there Sas , almost like a Korean


Korean student in a class I was observing said Koreans have a fetish for tiny faces.

It made me lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> You jelly Ichi?
> 
> What a fine woman..



 who dat?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Korean student in a class I was observing said Koreans have a fetish for tiny faces.
> 
> It made me lol


Yeh small faces , V line faces , collarbone , neck

They pay attention to the weirdest shit


Girls' Generation said:


> who dat?



Zinger


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 18, 2011)

THAT'S Zinger?!??!

Holy shit.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2011)

Zinger won't be able to escape my eyes nomore

Wow Sooyoung , she has improved tons 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDjTAbFcsNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 18, 2011)

Zinger needs to get the rest of Secret to wear see through cotton shirts.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 18, 2011)

My flawless Zinger 
Those photos are so old though.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 18, 2011)

Woohyun being a greasy fuck


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 18, 2011)

SNSD wins again with that mediocre song. Is anybody else a fan of SNSD, like me, when it comes to variety programs, their personalities, beauty, etc, but not their music? lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2011)

lol it goes back and forth.  Genie was their best song for me and their japanese album is awesome.

however some of us really like the boys lol


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 18, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> lol it goes back and forth.  Genie was their best song for me and their japanese album is awesome.
> 
> however some of us really like the boys lol



Yeah I like Genie and even Kissing You and RDR 
but not much after that

I need to take a listen to the japanese album. I am just disappointed with The Boys. 

I tend to get more hyped with their variety show appearances than their music though.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 18, 2011)

Guize, guize. Shindong 


do not want


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 18, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> I tend to get more hyped with their variety show appearances than their music though.



 **


----------



## Hustler (Nov 18, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> SNSD wins again with that mediocre song. Is anybody else a fan of SNSD, like me, when it comes to variety programs, their personalities, beauty, etc, but not their music? lol



Snsd doesn't have to sing a song to win an award lol . They're Korea's national girl group for a reason..

I like Snsd but I don't like SM tbh

Is that really Shindong?


----------



## Spica (Nov 18, 2011)

I love the soshis and like most of SNSD's songs but I will be a realist: The Boys will be ridiculed in America. Their music is catchy and I like catchy music, but over half of their songs make Taeyeon die on the inside, she knows it's ba-a-a-a-ad.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

I like all SNSD's music pre 2010, afterwards however it's been a bit here nor there. Boys Album wasn't very good at all, the song I only like because Soshi are singing and I like their newer concept, otherwise a throw away Teddy Riley song.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eMZWEjxlVs[/YOUTUBE]
I really like this*_____*


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 18, 2011)

so Jay's album will have 16 tracks?
hmmm.
Interesting :33

NEW.F.O

They some of them look the same and they look like they have the same nose 


urg and music bank is out too.
mcountdown's audio is a little weird.

i'll just do a mixture then.
[YOUTUBE]1NBS3en42tE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3Y3-aFVEhFg[/YOUTUBE]
not going to live, i love the lives more than the actual song it's self. she has this kind of raspy voice that i live or maybe it's the auto tune for oh my gosh but either way she's on my favorite's list.
[YOUTUBE]hP3siRrMuGw[/YOUTUBE]
this is the ballad version right. i don't really like this
but after that pause it got better so i'm assuming that was ballad version at the beginning. good. 
[YOUTUBE]DvXUD3JTbKU[/YOUTUBE]
i think he needs to improve just a bit on his vocals
[YOUTUBE]cNBzZmEZkEc[/YOUTUBE]
get it.
can i just love the fact they they dance? 
[YOUTUBE]p0sEE36rMHs[/YOUTUBE]
omg let me just stan these guys right now 
i like this song, what is it, trot music?
[YOUTUBE]XDUSz2jDMVQ[/YOUTUBE]
eh
[YOUTUBE]Ivi1uvdHZBo[/YOUTUBE]
so they're promoting this song, should we expect an mv?
[YOUTUBE]Qj80ZOPPLYA[/YOUTUBE]
best outfits yet.
[YOUTUBE]mJzVCaE0RDQ[/YOUTUBE]
JAY GOT THAT BEGINNING CLOSE UP,FINALLY.
they(uploader) spelt dgna's name wrong  d-na isn't their name.
flawless.
[YOUTUBE]ET-6rYk_204[/YOUTUBE]
they can sing live and have good stage presence but i still don't like the song.
the dance is okay.
sujuish to be honest
[YOUTUBE]iARrYuJKhzE[/YOUTUBE]
it was strong in the beginning and kinda went a little down hill. i do like the chorus though.


----------



## Alien (Nov 18, 2011)

New IU single on the 22th


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 18, 2011)

Alien said:


> New IU single on the 22th



Her general schedule through February 2012:

*Nov 22nd*: Tracklist for Korean comeback album

*Nov 29th*: Release of Korean comeback album (LOEN?s 
tweets: 2nd album concept, Release date confirmation)

*Dec 14th*: Release of Japanese pre-debut album (Preorder, HQ promo pics, Tracklist)

*Jan 2012*: First official showcase in Tokyo (More info)
*Feb 2012*: Release of first Japanese debut single (More info)
Short comeback?

Seems like her company is rushing through the Korean comeback & Japanese debut.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 18, 2011)

you guys should follow~


----------



## Spica (Nov 18, 2011)

And would you know, Koreans. Even in America. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmRbCunArWk[/YOUTUBE]
They're pretty tho.


I keep reading it as New FOBS lol


----------



## Zach (Nov 18, 2011)

No singing  They are pretty except Mimi looks like a boy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

FOB OFF


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 18, 2011)

I think we all read their name wrong, i always think of new fuck off


----------



## Spica (Nov 18, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen hairy legs on a gay man.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 18, 2011)

I followed the movie's twitter and they followed me back .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 19, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I followed the movie's twitter and they followed me back .



lol, that's odd.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 19, 2011)

Yongseo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-LtCq3iXTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol last minute decision to go for 2PM's Hands Up Concert tour in Singapore, details for you guys later =3

(I got cheap tickets that were like 1/3 of the original price otherwise I wouldn't go lol)


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

Seobb likes Love Girl

Lol tell us how the concert was, I've heard 2PM shows tend to turn in to strip shows


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 19, 2011)

it didn't turn into a strip show I was rly disappointed by that.

They flashed their abs once only and it was after some song (I forgot which song LMAO). And some didnt really go topless (Junsu's shirt was still buttoned on totally  only could see his collarbone).

Chansung & Taec did show off their abs after the whole encore was done. Chansung went down the runway thing and then took off his shirt and threw it into the crowd. Taec then did it (he was wearing a shirt & a singlet inside), so he threw the shirt to the second level (so many fans fighting for it  terrace seats, he cared a lot about those sitting on the terrace/balcony seats) and then tried to throw the singlet to the terrace seats on the other side but it didnt go too far and the moshpit people got it . he has really nice abs tho, he looks much better in person.

I'll post up a more detailed one later. I needa find out the names of some songs


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

Is RA turning in to a Taec fangirl

Was the Khun solo good? I always thought it was.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 19, 2011)

I converted into a Junsu fan after the concert tbh and I was actually pretty impressed with Junho & Khun.

no Khun solo stage, it was a duet stage with Taec & they did My Valentine (I think it was from the Dream High OST). Khun sounded REALLY good singing this and I was rly impressed by him here like woah he sings really well.

it was more like a khun solo instead of a duet, taec barely raps/sings in My Valentine


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

> Khun sounded REALLY good singing this and I was rly impressed by him here like woah he sings really well.



Same here, he's improved a ton from before. Slow songs he can sing quite well, JYP songs not so much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 19, 2011)

JYP needs to stop writing the title tracks for his groups tbh, the best songs on their albums are the ones not written by him. I loved the tracks Junho & Junsu wrote.

Plus he has no idea how to use his main vocals.


----------



## Spica (Nov 19, 2011)

JYP, that narcissistic bastard, he will never allow promotions of songs not written/produced by him. Or else he won't be able to whisper Jay Why Pee before every song. 

/still pissed that Me In/GNO is being ignored for Be My Baby


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 19, 2011)

the funny thing is both songs were written/re-arranged (in the case of Me, In, cause it's a remake of an old hit) by Yenny 

I'm glad 2AM are mainly under BigHit Ent because they hit their big break after the shifting of labels.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

JahhhhYYYYPeee

Made in Asia

Productions!!!


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 19, 2011)

um so wat do u guys think about BTD Jp ver?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2011)

It's good but their Japanese is weird.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 19, 2011)

lol@ JYP

suk jin's background music in running man is a jyp song right?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hands Up Asian Tour in Singapore_ 




*Setlist:* _not in exact order cause I forgot what order_

Hot
Electricity
Hands Up
Wooyoung/Junho Duet Stage (Unreleased Song)
Give It To Me
I Can't
My Valentine (Khun/Taec Duet Stage)
Tired of Waiting
10 out of 10
Without U
I'll Be Back
Chansung Solo (Swordfighting Dancing thing... hard to describe)
Alive (Junsu Solo)
Don't Stop Can't Stop
Again & Again
I'm Your Man
Heartbeat
Thank You (Ending)
Encore (Hands Up + 10 out of 10)

lol I probs missed out on one or two songs X_X.

but honestly I was pretty surprised by their lives, they aren't that bad as they are on music programs lol. The only person I thought sounded the same on music programs was Chansung, boy is really unstable live.

Taec is great at getting the crowd hyped up & he's really friendly and conversed most with fans. He made sure the terrace & balcony seats would also get attention and not just people in the moshpits. I can see why he doesn't sing though, he can't really sing well and even tho his rapping ain't that great, he has a lot of charisma live.

Khun surprised me the most with his vocals. Honestly he could easily be the 3rd best in singing if he wasn't so nervous and self conscious about his vocals. He sounded really good in My Valentine and on all the ballads. I think he has a problem dancing + singing at the same time because he's scared he'll screw up one or the other when doing both but he should really do more singing cause rapping is really not his forte.

Junho rapped in two songs (duo stage & Give It To Me) and he really impressed me with his rapping. How does he not have a solo song yet JYP!? He can rap, sing and dance (tho he may still be a douche with some of the comments he's made in the past), can't deny the guy has talent. He tried speaking English even tho he wasn't that great and was really chill.

Chansung, like I said, is unstable live. I don't really think much of his rapping either. I think I came out of the concert with not really much opinions/feelings on him cause he didn't leave a deep impression. He can dance and do acrobatics alright, but singing and rapping is definitely not his forte.

Wooyoung also didn't really leave a deep impression on me. He tried speaking English at times but kinda gave up and resorted to Korean after a short bit. I liked his singing but it was nothing really great as well.

Junsu left the deepest impression, boy has soooooooo much talent. He spoke ENTIRELY in English which impressed everyone. Like I thought he would've spoken in Korean but whenever he was asked to speak he spoke in English and he talked a lot to the fans. His vocals were reaaaaaally impressive live and his solo stage was easily the best. He can rap pretty well as well, JYP has no idea what he's doing with him. I came out of the concert a really huge Junsu fan and a lot of people who went seemed to be really impressed by him too.

Tho I have to say, Kpop Concert Organizers need to stop overpricing the fuck out of their tickets. The moshpit/most terrace seats were $218, balcony seats were $168 and the side/restricted terrace/balcony views were priced at $138. For what I paid ($60, which is almost 1/3 of the price of the seat I actually had, the $168 balcony seat), the concert was pretty worth it. But I thought for people who paid the full price, it wasn't really worth it unless you really loved 2PM so much.

The whole thing lasted about slightly more than 1.5 hours. From what I saw of fancams last year at their Korean Concerts, they did a lot more and had more solo/unit stages (Magic Girl parody, each member got their own solo). They could've lengthened it by at least 30mins if they added more solo/unit stages and Take Off + Ultra Lover. What really surprised me was that they didn't do those two songs because their Japanese album was gonna come out really soon and it would've been a good way to promote or convince fans to buy it (them japanese imports be hella expensive).

From what I heard from a few friends that attended the Shinee World SG Concert, it was slightly disappointing cause the feeling they got was that Shinee only came to perform that night & flew off asap, like it wasn't really a full concert experience kinda thing (same feeling I got for 2PM even tho they're staying here longer). I really hope the Soshi Concert will be much better and they perform for at least 2 hours. Hopefully SM won't cut anything because the tickets are really expensive ($218 for moshpit + terrace seats, $168 for balcony/restricte view). And hopefully it'll be around 30 songs instead of the around 20 that 2PM performed (Soshi has more discography so I really hope so!). I have higher hopes for them cause the Taiwan/Korea/Japan concerts seem to have rather long setlists and more songs + this I think is the first stop where they'll perform songs from the 3rd album.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 19, 2011)

isn't the SNSD maxi single out today?


so i wondered what that was and read that.

I think it'll have the english, korean, maybe a remix, and the Instrumentals.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe it's out on the 29th. Found this from soompi:
"GIRLS' GENERATION'S RELEASE DATE FOR THEIR US MAXI SINGLE IS, AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN, NOVEMBER 29th!

There was a mix up in the Complex article I think about the release date being november 19th, but that is WRONG! Tiffany and Jessica announced at the SMTOWN concert in NYC that their single would be out november 29th, not 19th. Tiffany also announced the release date being the 29th on MTV Iggy. I just wanted to clear that up for you guys! "


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 20, 2011)

I remember Tiffany saying 19th when they came to NY. I must be getting old.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2011)

HaNi today on Inki..woot!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2011)

gratz to seunggi on winning this week's mutizen on Inki!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

RA goes to every concert -sob , sounds like you had a good time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKPgheh4Sa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2011)

idk but Kang Sora is trending worldwide on Twitter lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> RA goes to every concert -sob , sounds like you had a good time.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKPgheh4Sa8[/YOUTUBE]



lol @ Seungyeon. she is friggin' beautiful. Amazing how she can trip so many times.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2011)

i can dance for you, Seungyeon and Hara!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 20, 2011)

lol how did seunggi win @ inkigayo


Kang Sora is growing on me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2011)

lol fangirls thats why!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2011)

and yes I collect them all 
look at the time...i'm good


----------



## Chloe (Nov 20, 2011)

Oi Hust where you at?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 20, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> so when the fuck is SM going to release it's 2 new boygroups?



they say 2012 now.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Oi Hust where you at?



Holy mother of god!

Dat body 

Rania's song is kinda growing on me . Riko is god damn fine ..


----------



## Chloe (Nov 20, 2011)

omg Hyunseung fanboying


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2011)

oh geez hyunseung

i guess his women beating didn't make it over there


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol that he thinks Chris Brown is really on Twitter. It's prob is PR lot. 

Jaekyung is pretty but Woori>>>>>Jaekyung.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2011)

watching RM 68, Ji Hyo = handsome guy


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Are DD back? Love them.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2011)

WAIT WHAT DD ARE BACK?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2011)

episode 68 was wat

but episode 69 looks awesome.  minsoo's voice gives anyone chills. >_>


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF they got another album out, they not due to come out of military service till next year tho??

SOMEONE LINK ME


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Oi Hust where you at?


Also relevent to my interests


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 20, 2011)

[22 minutes and 10 seconds long]

MTV EMA Big bang Special. It's mostly interviews of them, segments from the EMA, various clips of Big Bang's music videos, performances, & winning awards.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

Sasori said:


> WTF they got another album out, they not due to come out of military service till next year tho??
> 
> SOMEONE LINK ME



It's not out yet as far as I know. They've only released that song from their album, DIGILOG 1/2, so far.

It was scheduled to drop on the 17th, but I don't know what's happening.

Also, there's going to be a second album after this (2/2).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Sas I think they got out just a bit ago. It's probably just a single, no album yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Nicole best body in kpop:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OBK123WDDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nicole best body in kpop:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OBK123WDDo[/YOUTUBE]



Been looking for this everywhere , thank you!!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS6sD68049c[/YOUTUBE]
Pretty good.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

Is Victoria like the only girl in SM who gets paired up with every guy possible?? 

Changtoria , Khuntoria , Kyutoria , Mintoria , Ryotoria 

Whore!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

She's the only one SM doesn't seem to care about enough to confute the scandals. With Jess, Yoona they're prepared to release statements, with Vic it's like whatever she might be fucking Kyu, Min or Khun


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 20, 2011)

apparently you have to be over 18 to go to the free 2ne1 concert


> Did you know you can attend this concert…FREE? Yes, we’re inviting thousands of fans to Times Square, NY to watch 2NE1 perform live. All you have to do is fill out the form here, telling us why you deserve to make the cut. If you’re over 18 and you make a convincing case…
> 
> Happy Holidays, you get 2NE1!
> 
> ...



Pfuuu


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

18? It's not like they're getting naked on stage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQxVp94XWLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She's the only one SM doesn't seem to care about enough to confute the scandals. With Jess, Yoona they're prepared to release statements, with Vic it's like whatever she might be fucking Kyu, Min or Khun



The weird thing is there is a cult for every Victoria pairing . She really is taking the title away from IU .

Wish I could go see 2ne1 .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

The difference between her and I Ho is that atleast she hasn't come out and said that she wants to get in to the pants of ten different guys. But yeah she's really getting all up in them SM boys.

I hate NY and LA, free concerts

Btw Ra how do you get 1/3 off tickets? Is it a case of if you go to the venues and wait till the end they flog cheap tickets.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so hard right now.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

Sones be mad already . They look flawless as fuck! 

Look like Snsd make songs like Kara , I ain't complaining 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-Asgwfojk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 20, 2011)

When did Wonder girls break their trophy? lol. I just saw the pics.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

First trophy on M countdown I believe


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Sones be mad already . They look flawless as fuck!
> 
> Look like Snsd make songs like Kara , I ain't complaining
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-Asgwfojk[/YOUTUBE]



I can hear the Sones coming

They look cute and the song sounds okay. Stanning hard.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

They already mad though 



> Are they the notorious SNSD rip offs?





> but it's true that it was SNSD who started the trend of wearing same clothes.



The dance is super cute and i'm not even gona say anything about Eunji


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

> but it's true that it was SNSD who started the trend of wearing same clothes.



Lol no

I've seen alot of Sones be suppourtive of A Pink though and especially enjoy their music so it's only a few anal retentive ones.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The difference between her and I Ho is that atleast she hasn't come out and said that she wants to get in to the pants of ten different guys. But yeah she's really getting all up in them SM boys.
> 
> I hate NY and LA, free concerts
> 
> Btw Ra how do you get 1/3 off tickets? Is it a case of if you go to the venues and wait till the end they flog cheap tickets.



people who bought tickets to sell off on the market tend to desperate and want to sell cheap to cut losses the day before/on the day of the concert. idk why they buy it tho, they gave out a lot of free tix to 2PM on radio (contests) and in a few magazine contests.

my friend's friend is a translator so she got tickets and sold them to us at a cheaper price. Not 1/3 off, I paid 1/3 of the actual ticket lol.

Friends with connections always work. My friend won free miss A tix and his friend's mother's company was a sponsor of that and she had extra two tix to give away (I think she managed to get better category seats) so I got to go for free for miss A lol.

The only concert I'm actually paying the full price to go to is the Soshi one  my bbs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 20, 2011)

@ Boram & Qri. they don't even move their lips until that chorus part, I think Hwayoung has so much more closeups than them and she just moves her lips to Jiyeon and Eunjung's parts too.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

40 cartons of Red Bull can't be good for you.

Even if they split it evenly and had ~4 each, that's still pretty bad.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

Why are they lip syncing when they're not even moving an inch?? 

We can safely say any of Seobb's requests were denied


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 20, 2011)

^ Wow, took me a while to figure out who that is lol.

And DO WANT @ Soshi's food list. Damn, all that can last me probably a year.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zfknCgmLk50[/YOUTUBE]

Moar MVs yes 

I don't care what people say, changmin do not cut your hair.
yunho don't worry you don't look that old. 

i still gotta watch the duet mv urgg so busy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

The food is probably for everyone from their team, I doubt Soshi can eat all that on their own. I could live off that for a couple of months ffs


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

> Tiffany continued ,”I feel like we eat at least 3,000 kcal a day. Our manager told us, ‘The amount of money SNSD spends on food is much greater than the amount Super Junior spends on their meals.”



**


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2011)

> The amount of money SNSD spends on food is much greater than the amount Super Junior spends on their meals.”



She's giving ELF ammunition.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2011)

^ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiTxUhvxUIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it includes the managers, the people that set up the stage, the backstage crew, coordi unnies, etc.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2011)

> Tiffany continued ,”I feel like we eat at least 3,000 kcal a day. Our manager told us, ‘The amount of money SNSD spends on food is much greater than the amount Super Junior spends on their meals.”



They still need to eat more.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 21, 2011)

has anyone else downloaded gummy from best fiction?

my computer keeps telling me it's not authorized, so has anyone else had that problem


----------



## Chloe (Nov 21, 2011)

Rania are so perfect pek

[YOUTUBE]Rf-sYjt7HHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 21, 2011)

> YG Entertainment forbids plastic surgery for their new 5~7 member girl group
> -------------------------------------
> Recently, Korean news sites OSEN and Star News were able to obtain new insight into YG Entertainment‘s upcoming girl group debuting next year.
> 
> ...




I laugh at this. I love the way it's worded, the company "forbids" it from happening, as if they have had no hand in idols getting done in the past. Apparently they have been innocent, and tolerating it this whole time  gtfo


----------



## Spica (Nov 21, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I laugh at this. I love the way it's worded, the company "forbids" it from happening, as if they have had no hand in idols getting done in the past. Apparently they have been innocent, and tolerating it this whole time  gtfo



Apparently they pretend that no one has ever gotten PS. Even Park Bom. 

YG you smoking.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 21, 2011)

Actually it only mentions this policy for their *"new* 5~7 member girl group."

So it seems from that they havent denied PS for their previous groups but now - they will. There does seem to be a bit of an integrity loss when a girl idol is found to have had PS, no matter how minor it is...so they want their new faces to be - all natural...


----------



## Spica (Nov 21, 2011)

just mentioning that Bom has done PS is enough for YG to prosecute you for "spreading malicious rumours". And Blackjacks to be hating.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 21, 2011)

hai der narsha


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't get why people are bringing Bom up when the article clearly mentions nothing about 2ne1 .

Bom was 24 when she debuted with 2ne1 , a grown ass woman ..meanwhile the new group is made up of younglings so shouldn't we be appreciating the no PS policy?? 

Hot set Slo!

First member


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2011)

trying really hard to like A Pink but that title track is so forgettable and meh.

i've been underwhelmed by their material so far (except the PTB OST), which is rare cause I tend to lean towards like on most of CUBE's material.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

The mini isn't very good but I like Mymy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2011)

Apink's new mini album is not bad! xD liking it so far


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Their last mini was much better, it had a slight dream pop quality to it, this one doesn't. It's not bad though but I only like two songs.

Rania are pretty good, I don't get why people say they can't sing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2011)

yes last one was indeed better!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

The mini is not bad at all . My my is cute and catchy , I don't care as long as they do decent with their title track .


They need a song like "Because of you" IMO , I reckon they'll pull it off well



Rain's Angel said:


> trying really hard to like A Pink but that title track is so forgettable and meh.
> 
> i've been underwhelmed by their material so far (except the PTB OST), which is rare cause I tend to lean towards like on most of CUBE's material.



I feel the same way about Sistar


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Ma Girl and Shady Girl are the best things that have come from Sistar, So Cool is so poor don't get me started.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2011)

Omg  i love Shady Girl.

Like I never really listened to sistar but in your music pimps I heard Ma Boy & Shady Girl.  now i love both of them

can't say i care much for Bora however.  she sounds weird as hell when trying to rap.  

also, watching IY2 ep 2 and lol Hyun Woo's engrish is SOOOOOOOOOO bad.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 21, 2011)

Can anyone tell me which ep of IY did this clip come from?

[YOUTUBE]aiwVod0oQuI[/YOUTUBE]

Im guessing an ep passed 20...? But Im not sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

> can't say i care much for Bora however. she sounds weird as hell when trying to rap.



I'm cool as Ice T

She can't rap, she's the face of the group and that's about it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2011)

oh no that's an early one.  like, probably 3 or 4.  it's one of their "get to know each other' times

and lol, i like how they put up "morning" and "made up" pics of woori and it's like I SEE NO DIFFERENCE

man sometimes i don't understand you korea

edit: wat she's the face?

guess she's probably the only face that i don't see it for.

edit2:

DO WANT "MA GIRL" ACOUSTIC BY HYUN WOO

C'MON PRETTY BOY, SING IT


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

WD : It's ep 12 i'm sure

Eno : I'm sure Dasom is the face or supposed to be anyway . 

I saw IY 2 last night . Bora was so forgettable again , Amber was all kinds of awesome , Jiyoung was great and Suzy was just flawless as fuck! 

..but in saying that I fail to see the same magic as season 1


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2011)

haha i think it's still in that awkward stage.  i think it's got the right feel so far but i do think they needed to return a host or two

goddamn taewoo having to get married

and Suzy is adorable haha

edit: and omg Jiyoung needs to stop doing that hand motion.

i know it probably doesn't mean what it means over here

but oh god that doesn't stop me from laughing uncomfortably


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2011)

Bora is really bad and overrated at rapping, I can't believe how many people have said Bora is one of the better female idol rappers out there.

and yeah she's the face/visual. Mostly cause a lot of people think the other girls aren't as pretty as her lol


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder what they were thinking though , maybe Koreans find her beautiful



> Dasom (Hangul: 다솜)	Kim Da-som (Hangul: 김다솜)	May 6, 1993 (age 18)	Vocalist, Maknae, *Visual*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Soyu's probably more attractive but Bora's kind of prettier I guess.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2011)

JESUS WOORI WHERE ARE YOUR GLOVES

as fun as it would be to dig in the mud, i can only imagine her nails getting infected from all the stuff that lives down there >___________>

edit: wat hyo and jiyoung too


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

SunRi might challenge Subyung this season 

Hyomin better come back and claim her woman


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2011)

oh my god 

how are they eating these

edit: really liked the episode lol

that or muddy idols is just a fullproof way of making me like them.

either way

Amber x Woori = new OTP

Sunny and Hyoyeon both funny

Jiyoung is crazy

Suzy is goddamn adorable

Yewon needs more camera time

Bora lolwat

and hyunwoo... you silly man...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry Hyosung but you need to gtfo, Jieun you can't let the ho take your man.

Dasom is 18??? I thought she was in her mid 20s.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2011)

^maybe she's paired with the 3rd member & not yongguk. it's the subunit tho but honestly am excited.

I think she was up filming it last night cause the twitter exchange between Hyosung, Jieun & Zinger went on for really long (Hyosung was out filming something).

Oh and their response to why Sunhwa doesn't have a twitter: She doesn't even know how to download the app  /dead /typical sunhwa


----------



## Chloe (Nov 21, 2011)

Jieun/BGY otp is ruined 


Oh god this secret and the comments. I was fucking crying


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

Wtf is this? Changmin hit some fangirl in a Chinese Airport? Hope it's not true because the rumours of him being a bit of a douche seem to be becoming true.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 21, 2011)

TVXQ Changmin? need fancams asap

cause it doesn't seem like something 2AM Changmin would do.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol I feel sorry for at Hyuna at times but that's a pretty funny secret 

Eno : He did?  link please?? 

Also how did Sohee get into clubs when she's not even 21??


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2011)

DBSK Changmin. I can't find anything on it tbh, some people were discussing it and claiming SM is covering it up, but it's apparently on Chinese blogs.

So the story is he went in a girls bathroom (because the boys was busy), and some girls took pics, he got angry and tried to take the camera away from them and in doing so pushed one (who's claiming she was pregnant). 

Yeah i'm gonna call bull.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 21, 2011)

Is it 21 over there? I often here them say 20, which is really just 19, right?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Is it 21 over there? I often here them say 20, which is really just 19, right?



 

Eno : Yeah most likely bullshit


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2011)

well it doesn't say she drank anyways?  you can get into clubs at 18 here.

and yeah i doubt Changmin did that.

Though I can totally see the scenario working out if it was Taemin.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2011)

Not sure if you guys saw this yet, but here's a gorgeous performance by 2Ye:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lewaYDGaxG8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> well it doesn't say she drank anyways?  you can get into clubs at 18 here.
> 
> and yeah i doubt Changmin did that.
> 
> Though I can totally see the scenario working out if it was Taemin.



Oh really?? I thought you need to be 21 to get in , my bad


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah it depends.  some places are like 18 to party 21 to drink.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 22, 2011)

Does anyone have *KARA - Super Girl (Japanese album)* that is in mp3 and not in m4a?


----------



## rice (Nov 22, 2011)

i bet ichi has it


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 22, 2011)

rice said:


> i bet ichi has it



lol, I would always assume so =) but I haven't seen him much active these days. D:


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)

Dgna's new PV is so cute omg.
they used jay and injoon as the harmony and it sounds soooooo good ;---------;
unfortunately it's not available on youtube but the download's on stardustboss if anyone interested.

Glorious Jane and Mom convo voice-acting.
here's the tumblr audio post I reblogged though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 22, 2011)

idk but im looping this lol 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6jbUTEb6eI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Nov 22, 2011)

Concept image


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

She's looking a little ill.

Kara Super Girl is out tomorrow.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

> this is what happens when they had nothing to do in USA...  they lose focus and start thinking about getting *married* before they get too old



Yeah because dating=married. AKP comments section folks.

Donghae fans seem ecstatic


----------



## Chloe (Nov 22, 2011)

I just discovered E-young is a beasty musician 

Can she go join a band or some shit?
And not ruin my bias list.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 22, 2011)

damn I bet it is some random new yorker she met on the street

Why didn't you settle them down in L.A. instead JYP?


----------



## rice (Nov 22, 2011)

not sure if these has been posted:

[YOUTUBE]ZUDmKcjHMbc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fTMNRokiS10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah wow Sunye , didn't see that coming . Lol at Sunhae tards  .

Ugh Be my baby is stuck in my head , song is such a grower!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

He's only 25 so why does he have to enlist by next year? Article is probably misleading. Tho army will do them good, at the rate JYJ are going they're gonna need liver transplants soon.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 22, 2011)

But he's too pretty for the army


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is that Sungjong gif from lol?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

^ Strongheart Soshi episode

It's better to go to the army early and get out early IMO , atleast you won't be old ass when you get discharged .

Thank god I wasn't born in Singapore . Can't see myself in the army .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Where is that Sungjong gif from lol?



Strong Heart, he was impersonating Tiffany and she said he was prettier than her


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

For some odd reason I wish we had mandatory service in the UK, I think it would really help put stuff in perspective if you went in to the army after HS. But I'm probably the only one.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

^ Beautiful!

Definitely solo material but glad she's in the group. Anyone know what Ji Ae's role gona be??


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6AMPTUoDKw[/YOUTUBE]
Tiffany does it better.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 22, 2011)

Sungjong sometimes I wonder why you're my bias


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 22, 2011)

Excited for the first song. The second song is hard to judge since there were less lyrics than the first one. 

Her album should be good =)


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)

^
hmm?



> Super Junior, 2NE1, and HyunA have been making headlines all year with their YouTube view counts. On November 22nd, these three teams received awards at the ’2011 YouTube Kpop Awards’ at Google Korea in Seoul.
> 
> HyunA stated, “I was surprised at the large amount of YouTube viewcounts. I saw a lot of people upload videos with my song, and there were many who were better than me; I gained strength [from seeing all the videos].”
> 
> ...



this must be why so many people want you to watch the videos over and over again.
didn't even know this existed


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)

OOOOHOO
SOMEONE PUT IT ON YOUTUBE!
Now i can show you!
[YOUTUBE]_9XQ94ykQAc[/YOUTUBE]
(Mirrored)

;--------------; see what i was talking about, the injoon and jay harmony that i like so much.
isn't it adorable?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZkaG7vFyf4[/YOUTUBE]


Did she say at the end that he Simon D really acts like that because lolXD


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh god, Haru Haru ;~;

It doesn't sound too bad in Japanese ;~;


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)

mkay so the paradise poster is about as big as my UKISS neverland poster if anyone was curious about the size of that..

and I only got the one included the album, so that one wasn't a first press release.

and i got sungjong's Card! :
/very happy it came before thanksgiving


on another note dongwoo looks so much like jjong in this:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

> Will U-KISS make it big in japan?



Avex is taking them seriously but they'll have to take their time. Who knows.

Their Japanese is good from what I can tell. The song is abit heavy on the instrumentals tho, can't hear them properly over the music.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2011)

Avex are pushing AS hard in Japan, Double A Side Single to come out in January (Rambling Girls/Because of You). 2ne1's sales have been really bad for Go Away, they fell outta the Daily Top 10 after 2 days.

U-Kiss is a total mystery, I have no idea if they'll do well or not because they lack popularity in Korea but other groups have done rather decently despite that (ZE:A).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

> Avex are pushing AS hard in Japan, Double A Side Single to come out in January (Rambling Girls/Because of You). 2ne1's sales have been really bad for Go Away, they fell outta the Daily Top 10 after 2 days.



Go Away flopped hard.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting



Ennoea said:


> Go Away flopped hard.



 Infinite is doing better than them


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

Infinite is No 2 on Oricon daily right now so they're doing well.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 22, 2011)

Infinite have sold around 30k and they only released it on Saturday ;o; really happy they did well


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm really nervous for Kara.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know why they're flopping so hard

- Ygex sucks at promoting?
- Japan doesn't like YG's style of music?
- No new material?
- Or all of them into one?

..because as far as I know they have a solid fan base in Japan 

People are speculating that Kara will be the first to break 1 mill mark by a Korean group , i'll be so happy for them .


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Avex is taking them seriously but they'll have to take their time. Who knows.
> 
> Their Japanese is good from what I can tell. *The song is abit heavy on the instrumentals tho, can't hear them properly over the music.*


Yeah, I'm kind of glad that they aren't doing remakes.

I'm assuming it's like that because it's just the LQ quality version.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 22, 2011)

Even though it's for X'mas theme..but red riding hood Fany! <3


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Even though it's for X'mas theme..but red riding hood Fany! <3



pek                               .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 22, 2011)

Sica in your set..approved!


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2011)

SicaFany


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

This is god damn cute! Idc what people say . Loving the dance and Eunji is a damn goddess 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxabwNWJ2rY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2011)

Time for Grasshopper hunting


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 22, 2011)

all these idols and these damn nodules.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 22, 2011)

will be doing the getwell project for Gyul


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2011)

Bad day in kpop, Gyuri with vocal chord nodules and Hyosung having both feet in casts after falling down a flight of stairs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2011)

Kara sold 73k on their first day, hopefully this stops the haters proclaiming of their 'downfall' after Winter Magic didn't sell that much on the first week


----------



## Chloe (Nov 23, 2011)

Woah, Hyosung 

Link to the article?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2011)

^ 

poor girl


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2011)

Bad day. Gyuri's health hasn't been the best lately so hope she gets better.

Are Kara sales out already?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 23, 2011)

Jooyeon's got a kidney infection as well, seems like a bad week. She's been pulled from all her schedules to rest (thankfully).

kara sales


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Bad day in kpop, Gyuri with vocal chord nodules and Hyosung having both feet in casts after falling down a flight of stairs



I'm feeling overwhelming sadness, I hope she is okay 

Info on it: _“Her left knee’s cartilage has been torn, and the top of her right foot has been fractured. Both of her legs are in a cast and the hospital has stated that 4 weeks of treatment will be needed.”_




So, saw this and it was a reminder of how much smaller Dara is then the rest.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got back from Japan, Jang Geun-suk was everywhere

So what have I missed in Kpop, all I know is Sunye has a bf


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCYOTV92rpE#![/YOUTUBE]
This is good, real good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2011)

sexiest legs injured both legs wat

damn.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2011)

> Just got back from Japan, Jang Geun-suk was everywhere



Why? He's so weird looking, I don't get his popularity in japan.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2011)

AKP's new group:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O99lrHr3IA[/YOUTUBE]
That's pretty poor.



> I agree. the person name is clazzi?



One half of Clazziquai, awesome DJ and producer.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah cool, thanks Ennoea.
about how many single/mini/albums does he have?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 23, 2011)

check this out if u r interested xD
ed hardy for kids


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 24, 2011)

december 1st

do want.
i don't really care about the songs unless they're really good. i just want all the hyunseung pictures from this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> AKP's new group:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O99lrHr3IA[/YOUTUBE]
> That's pretty poor.
> 
> ...



isn't Clazziquai 3? Alex, Clazzi and Horan? w/e, She Is still remains one of my top korean songs ever ;_;

the autotune on akp's girl group is INSANE.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 24, 2011)

TS Entertainment has just unveiled a picture of Zelo, Bang Yong Guk‘s partner in his new sub-unit.

Although he’s young (born in 1996), Zelo stands at 182 cm (~ 6 ft) tall and possesses a low voice. His specialty is rap, and he’s said to possess good looks that will definitely snatch hearts.

In the photo revealed today, Zelo covered half his face with a big mask, which allowed him to give the camera an enigmatic, if not intense look. There’s an aura of mystery surrounding Zelo, and expectations are rising high for his debut.

TS Entertainment stated, “Zelo is the youngest out of the members who are scheduled to debut, but he is a talented individual who possesses great potential, as he can rap in addition to performing acrobatics and dance. Zelo comes from ‘Zelos’, the god of rivalry in Greek mythology. He was named so because we saw how hard he tried amongst all the hyungs.”

Bang Yong Guk and Zelo teamed up to create a unit, and they’ll be releasing the music video for ‘Never Give Up’ (featuring SECRET’s Hyosung) on November 25th via TS Entertainment’s homepage and various online sites.



I'M HIS NOONA HA.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2011)

Really liking the way TS is promoting the group

God the AKP girl group song is so painful to listen to . Up there along with Chocolat's Syndrome as the worst song of the year.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh wow it's still streaming 

what's beast get?
/just turned it on

LOLOL IU fell 
she's okay though.

ah i caught the end.
i need to find a link to shin hye's perform later


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2011)

Pressed play and all I saw were credits. Can I ask what did Suju win an award for?


----------



## Garudo (Nov 24, 2011)

Are the MAMA's going to be streamed the same way?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Pressed play and all I saw were credits. Can I ask what did Suju win an award for?



Netizen Vote or whatever, aka the voting award whereby the ELFs powervote lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2011)

hyosung ;_;


----------



## Chloe (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't function. This new group TS is teasing us with will be the death of me D:
I'm pretty sure there's gonna be a fourth member.
I will ship them with Secret

And Beast performing On Rainy Days was beautiful  /biased


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 24, 2011)

^ it's supposed to be a five member group.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn it. OTPs ruined already 

Flawless Hyosung TT____TT


----------



## Chloe (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2011)

Ugh 

So professional of her to be present in that condition


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Pressed play and all I saw were credits. Can I ask what did Suju win an award for?






Happy LeeSsang was in the top 10.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 24, 2011)

Victoria hot summer solo ..HNNNG! 

Luna dances funny lol


----------



## Chloe (Nov 24, 2011)

Teaser for BGY and Zelo.
Hyosung lookin' fine 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etW_WrXy6B0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2011)

Fany becoming the female Yao face 

oh dang i should have kept watching if beast was performing.


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Fany becoming the female Yao face
> 
> oh dang i should have kept watching if beast was performing.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 24, 2011)

> 롱드레스는 처음~^^ELLE 드뎌 나왔군요!! ㅋ잡지사러 가야겠다~ㅎ
> 
> Translation: Translation: First time in a long dress~^^At last, ELLE came out!! ㅋI have to go and buy the magazine~ hee



If anyone has the "Daaaaaaaaamn!" gif from the movie Friday, now is the time to use it. She looks like a Bleach character or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2011)

She looks like an Arrancar.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 24, 2011)

FLAC/Lossless quality Kpop. So much win.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 24, 2011)

lol HyunA si!


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 24, 2011)

They ever show any other member of 4minute, or is she still doing solo promotions?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 24, 2011)

just that pic on Mnet award facebook!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 25, 2011)

oh lulz! Tae 
Love for Tae x100


----------



## Hustler (Nov 25, 2011)

**


----------



## Zach (Nov 25, 2011)

Cant blame her id want to put my hand in there too


----------



## Adachi (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh SloGoob, I would love to rep you for that picture. 

And nice gif, Ichi.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## rice (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7RFgKLAxJBw[/YOUTUBE]

i kinda like this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2011)

Hyelim, possible new AS member, featured in the Happy Pledis Single



she looks a little like Hyomin. I see a bit of Dambi too



> Tracklist:
> 1. LOVE LETTER (Feat. Ara, Hyelim, Minhyun, Dongho) - Son Dambi & After School
> 2. 겨울 이야기 - Son Dambi, Kahi & Jungah
> 3. 어떤가요 - Orange Caramel
> 4. LOVE LOVE LOVE Remix – After School



can they just make a project unit with Dambi/Kahi/Jungah already!? what has Dambi been doing this year beside Kiss & Cry anyway


----------



## koguryo (Nov 25, 2011)

New.F.O.'s song


----------



## rice (Nov 25, 2011)

I think allkpop promoting it has a negative effect on their popularity :|

I hope they'll change after this promotion like Girls' Day


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2011)

^ well they are their girl group...

tbh their mr removed isn't that bad but they lack a strong vocalist. the members are either average or below average vocalists at best. and the choreo is rly weak


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Terrible song, like Syndrome except more annoying.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGDiIO1FWFI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Eunji has to be the best girl rookie, she's like the second Taeyeon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2011)

they recycled outfits from debut promos wtf.

cube probs took the allocated budget on clothing for a pink & moved it to the Hyunseung/Hyuna project group 

also eunji needs to start having solo osts or get on IS2.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Cube will probably promote A Pink till next year with this song and so is saving the better outfits for Inki

I do think they haven't put as much effort in to this mini, maybe it is the Hyuna/Hyunseung mini lol. I hope that's a unit.


----------



## Spica (Nov 25, 2011)

Hyunit.


----------



## Naked (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Yonghwa is gonna be on RM again, rumour is DBSK and Minho aswell.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 25, 2011)

Isn't A-pink under A-cube[a sister company] ?? So I don't know if Cube has any direct influence on their promotions

Kinda like JYP and Mblaq

On a side note My my is my guilty pleasure , been replaying the hell out of the mv , I don't know why maybe i'm biased as hell


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

The MV is fucking cute man.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2011)

NEED LINKZORZ


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Isn't A-pink under A-cube[a sister company] ?? So I don't know if Cube has any direct influence on their promotions
> 
> Kinda like JYP and Mblaq
> 
> On a side note My my is my guilty pleasure , been replaying the hell out of the mv , I don't know why maybe i'm biased as hell



A Cube isn't a sister company imo, it's more like a sub-company inside the Cube company, like a branch or something. J-Tune is more of a sister company cause JYP isn't involved at all with MBLAQ's promotions & stuff but miss A are under J-Tune as well... so idek. his sub companies/sister companies/whatever are messy and confusing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2011)

loving it tbh, Diva Jpn grew on me and Ready to Love is really good


----------



## Naked (Nov 25, 2011)

Sasori said:


> NEED LINKZORZ



That is a link.

Part 2 comes out in January.

Girl and Lost One are probably my favorite songs from the album.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2011)

No DDL makes me sad


----------



## Naked (Nov 25, 2011)

Sasori said:


> No DDL makes me sad


Oh, derp.

Here you go.


----------



## Zach (Nov 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hyelim, possible new AS member, featured in the Happy Pledis Single
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shes cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

When is IU's album out?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The MV is fucking cute man.


Tell me about it 


Rain's Angel said:


> A Cube isn't a sister company imo, it's more like a sub-company inside the Cube company, like a branch or something. J-Tune is more of a sister company cause JYP isn't involved at all with MBLAQ's promotions & stuff but miss A are under J-Tune as well... so idek. his sub companies/sister companies/whatever are messy and confusing.



Lol it is indeed very confusing .

So 2pm and Infinite definitely not attending MAMA's , BB is unconfirmed . Who's gona save it this year?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

BB, DBSK nor JYJ nominated for GDA's. What a joke.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah even 4minute is nominated  

JYJ/DBSK should have been nominated for album and BB for digital bongsang.

Award shows are such a mess


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

SNSD are saving the MAMAs lol, tix sold out cause of them.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, I listened to 30 seconds of New FO's live performance and I had to close it already. 

-edit- Okay yeah, add Chocolat's "Syndrome" to that as well.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> SNSD are saving the MAMAs lol, tix sold out cause of them.



I meant stage wise , don't really like SM stages . It's the same thing over and over again .

Hopefully Miss A and 2ne1 deliver

You won't get bored

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j00Tkn4OzYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uKiJdDkQ70[/YOUTUBE]

Oh god, how did I bump into this video again?


----------



## Alien (Nov 26, 2011)

On the 29th Ennoea

Also, lol @ IU falling on stage and tanking it in typical IU style 



kekekekeke


----------



## Alien (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWAzGGZrJII&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Nov 26, 2011)

^Ouch, that looks like it hurt. And I like how the guy with the funny helmet just stood there the entire time.

Not exactly related to K-Pop, but I JUST found out about the story behind this young man named Choi Sung-Bong:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BewknNW2b8Y&feature=rellist&playnext=1&list=PL4B72D00ED2882AA2[/YOUTUBE]

May God bless him. :')


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

Holy shit wtf is that KO guy?

Kara are doing alot better than I imagined on Oricon. I didn't think thye'd break 200k but they're already 185k on 4 days. I'm glad, the album is really good. Now with DD, IU and Kara's albums, this is gonna be a good week.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2011)

WHAT DID I JS WATCH


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

The future Sas, the future.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow Mnet got Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg to perform at the MAMAs too.

can't believe they managed to get quite a few American celebs


----------



## Chloe (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

Gyutroll


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2011)

Snoop & Dre at the MAMA's?? da fuck?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

It's hilarious. I wonder if there will be any joint stages, and perhaps this could lead to some Kpop lot getting some Snoop MV's to star in.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2011)

No just no 

I'm not ready to see a baked Snoop singing about Korean Kpop bitches having an orgasm yet


----------



## Chloe (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, the joint stage with Snoop immediately made me think of this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

tbh I think MAMAs this year is gonna be good or such a hot mess that it's good/hilariious.

the last two years were really boring. at least we have a lot of potentially crazy shit that could happen this year  even if it turns out rly bad at least we could lulz at it and remember it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

We have Snoop Dogg at this thing, it's gonna get funny

I hope he comes in high and does wacked out shit on stage.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2011)

...I have no idea what is going on itt since i've been gone a few days

all i hear is snoop and SNSD + MAMAs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Snoop is gonna do a remix of Gee but with money being thrown all over Yuri.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Snoop is gonna do a remix of Gee but with money being thrown all over Yuri.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 27, 2011)

@ this entire page


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 27, 2011)

what the hell happened to hyuna's lips they looked so much better psed then  her actual lips.

/been on my mind for a while.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 27, 2011)

this randomly came up in my brain

but i would die if they did a SNSD/Snoop Dogg special stage with California Gurls omg


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

I want him to do a Sexual eruption stage with Shinee.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2011)

omg I can't believe I haven't been to this thread in like... a week. 

Anyways, can't wait for Troublemaker, hopefully there'll be more chemistry between Hyunseung and Hyunah than her and Zico


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2011)

I wonder what Snoop is gona do for weed in Singapore lol

Bring on the G-d jokes


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 27, 2011)

there was another troublemaker teaser on inki ;--------------;

EDIT
I think i'll like IU's MV.
her tinkering with stuff seems cute ;3

I didn't hear enough of the actual music though


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2011)

teaser from inkigayo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZPecVWC4wE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
it's so bloody magical!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 27, 2011)

rice said:


> teaser from inkigayo:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZPecVWC4wE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> it's so bloody magical!



I like it. 

Anticipating for a good comeback and good album!


----------



## Sasori (Nov 27, 2011)

Adachi said:


> @ this entire page


**


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 27, 2011)

> Changsung (2PM)& Joo Yeon (After School) -
> 
> Wooyoung (2PM)& Nana ( After School) -
> 
> ...






How legit do you guys think this is? Weird to see a 2NE1 member listed for a show.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 27, 2011)

^ what show is that?

i rly doubt Hyosung would be involved with anything rn considering her injury


----------



## koguryo (Nov 27, 2011)

So our dance group is gonna do a Flash mob for some new Sunday night MBC show


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 27, 2011)

oh thats just the rumors for We Got Married!


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2011)

if only wgm had a lesbian couple.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 27, 2011)

*Who is "Chris H"?*

Seungri/Krystal sounds hilarious.
Wooyoung and Nana  Two biases together.
Jiyeon and Yoseob. 
Eli/Hara ruins my Junhara otp 
Donghae/Dara is just stupid.
Taeyang and Hyosung... It could work.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 27, 2011)

oh rumor list for WGM?

then i think it's all fake lol. why would Hara being doing this show if she's dating irl.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2011)

> Taeyang ( BigBang ) & Hyosung


Want!


> Seungri (BigBang ) & Krystal


This would be very interesting


> Dong Woon (B2ST) & Chris H


 First homosexual couple?


> Dong Hae (SuJu) & Dara (2NE1)


Sort of want but as RA said it's just pulled out of fanfics


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

It's an old list and it's fake as hell.


----------



## Alien (Nov 27, 2011)

What a bs rumor

This WGM rumor sounds way more believable:

Leeteuk, Heechul, Han Geng, Yesung, Kangin, Shindong, Sungmin, Eunhyuk, Donghae, Siwon, Kibum, Ryeowook, Kyuhyun, G-Dragon, Taeyang, T.O.P, Daesung, Seungri,  Yong Hwa, Jong Hyun, Peter North, Min Hyuk, Jung Shin, Doo-joon, Hyun-seung, Jun-hyung,Yo-seob, Gi-kwang, Dong-woon, Rain,Seung Ho, G.O
Joon, Thunder, Mir, Mandingo, Junsu, Nichkhun, Taecyeon, Wooyoung, Junho, Chansung, Onew, Jonghyun, Key, Minho, Taemin /IU


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2011)

Still waiting for the Amber x Kevin pairing on WGM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 27, 2011)

^ My poor Jung ah


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2011)

wtf where is that from? And who are the white guys


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL That's adorable.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw it on Tumblr, don't know where it's from.
Also:


----------



## Adachi (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, it's that show that I don't know the name of no matter how hard I looked. 

-edit- ^ HNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2011)

Zelo looks like a cross breed of Woohyun and Sungjong


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't even Zelo.
i like his lips.
he looks really young with out the mask 

By the way i forgot to ask, does anyone want the Hidden track #14 of Paradise?
it'll be 25mb and in CD .Aiff format (should play in itunes if you have it)
it's 2:29


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

He looks like a child.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

So Hyori finally stopped dating idiots and picked someone decent. AKP calling it Beauty and the Beast. Classy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

Sex ray lol


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 27, 2011)

Enno you bored? 

*Spoiler*: __ 








favorite picture from winter magic, if that's what it's called


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm about to go to sleep, just surfing through Gyuri's tumblr tag


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah i see 

[YOUTUBE]Nal8bMJ5uf0[/YOUTUBE]

Was my last comment to open? /deletes

Just yeah..
Hng.

I sense banned MV.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL20iUSoWLM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Suppousedly the intro is similar to the dance part in Boys.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 28, 2011)

<3 Yuri!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BMUCywx8ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL20iUSoWLM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Suppousedly the intro is similar to the dance part in Boys.



I don't hear it at all. :/


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2011)

Here comes more Hyuna hate lol but god damn i'd be pretty pissed if I were Jiyoon or Gayoon


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2011)

I think most of us Hyunseung stans (on tumblr at least)
are basically feeling it in our pants 

so i don't really see much of the hate unless it comes from other stans/b2ties


----------



## Chloe (Nov 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Zelo looks like a cross breed of Woohyun and Sungjong


I feel like a p*d*p**** 

He is too adorable for words ;A;

And the Trouble Maker teaser.
I am so torn, I genuinely like Hyuna despite the fact she can't perform for shit, but I don't ship that, nor do I think she deserves a solo.
And mob mentality is making me not like her.
I don't like being a b2ty sometimes


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm watching that movie _Sunny_, wanted to see Kang Sora. I liked her character before she even appeared on screen, when she chucks a suitcase thing at some dumb girls head


----------



## Chloe (Nov 28, 2011)

My friend is the funniest, his reaction to my reaction to the Trouble Maker teaser


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 28, 2011)

damn my mind is dirty.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2011)

God damn Seob you flawless


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

A;JDFKASDFK;AS so cute.



Ennoea said:


> So Hyori finally stopped dating idiots and picked someone decent. AKP calling it Beauty and the Beast. Classy.



Jeez wtf.  He's cute, and the only person it's acceptable to call a beast is Jong Kook. >(


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor Hyuna. I do think Cube are trying to overly sexualise her, and the unit lacks chemistry (does Hyuna have chemistry with anyone?), but Trouble Maker looks interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

She seems to be dominating charts, all kill on Melon, the first 12 spots are her album.

I'm loving the big band feel in some of the tracks here, shame alot of the tracks are depending too much on the old ballad korean tropes, but otherwise a breath of fresh air in Kpop.

Secret needed more cello and flute and it would have been the most perfect track ever, stupid producers

Wisdom Tooth is so cute, really dreamy too.

Last Fantasy sounds like a Disney song.


----------



## Spica (Nov 28, 2011)

Newfound respect for Hyori. I don't care if he's ugly, the fact that Korea's sexiest woman doesn't care about looks is daebak. It makes SK a less shallow place in my eyes.  

No opinion on Hyunit (I refuse to call it Troublemaker), except that the concept seem too cheap. 

Unfortunately not liking any of IU's songs <_< I like her and all but this isn't my genre of choice. I like catchy, fast-paced songs, like Marshmallow <_<


----------



## Chloe (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2011)

omg wtf^


she's promoting last fantasy right?

it's not my favorite but yeah you're correct that it sounds like a disney song, the instrumentals sound similar.

I'll have to listen to the rest of the album later.


Am i the only one looking forward to the MV of troublemaker here?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 28, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> A;JDFKASDFK;AS so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez wtf.  He's cute, and the only person it's acceptable to call a beast is Jong Kook. >(



Agreed. Kudos to that guy, a lot of people owe him a fist bump at least.



Edit:
Think you know K-Pop?
#456 - 4minute’s Jihyun massages her body with baby oil every morning.





Hot.


----------



## Spica (Nov 28, 2011)

asdfgh, tickets still available for United Cube Concert in London!

I'm _this _far from clicking 'Buy Ticket'. Anyone else going? I don't wanna go alone~;___;


----------



## Zach (Nov 28, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> <3 Yuri!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BMUCywx8ok[/YOUTUBE]



I thought this was funny


----------



## Alien (Nov 28, 2011)

A link to IU's new album would be appreciated


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

You're a disgrace Alien, you should have already humped your speakers while listening to her new album.


----------



## Alien (Nov 28, 2011)

GG already helped me out but thanks anyway


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2011)

IU's title track is You and I.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

whole IU album worth it? 

/has a TB of space but still stingy


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Listen to it by streaming and then make your decision. We all know you're gonna fill that TB of space with pics of Seobb anyway

My HDD failed last week, 3 years of music on that thing

Hopefully I'll be able to extract all the porn music otherwise I start again


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

oh geez.  three years is a lot to lose   i've sorta just streamed most everything except that which I put on my phone.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

It's very Disney Cara so you'll love it.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2011)

does anyone know offhand the name of the guy in 2PM that was in dream high?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Jessica's gay best friend Taecyeon and the one chasing IU is Wooyoung.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah there's two of them in there?

at least woo young is decent, tae is awkward

is the country boy an idol?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

the one with Eunjung? I don't think so. 

I think all the idols were IU, Suzy, Eunjung, Taec, and Wooyoung.


----------



## Naked (Nov 28, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Ah there's two of them in there?
> 
> at least woo young is decent, tae is awkward
> 
> is the country boy an idol?


The guy that plays Song Sam Dong is an actor (Kim Soo-hyun).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

No the main guy is an actor thus why he's good in the drama. But lol he could sing better than Taec and Wooyoung


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> No the main guy is an actor thus why he's good in the drama. But lol he could sing better than Taec and Wooyoung


That's true 


Naked said:


> The guy that plays Song Sam Dong is an actor (Kim Soo-hyun).


Thank you


NudeShroom said:


> the one with Eunjung? I don't think so.
> 
> I think all the idols were IU, Suzy, Eunjung, Taec, and Wooyoung.



Thank you again.

you missed JYP


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

IUs album is nice

and that was very disney


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

A whole new World, a fantastic piece of something...idk how the song goes. But basically Disney with a Korean twist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL Exactly.  and i watched that movie the other day, it was the only thing on during thanksgiving. 

now we just need to wait for the remixes.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

I can't wait for the Death Metal remix of You and I.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 28, 2011)

This for real? It's such a shit song


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

it wasn't so much promoted... i dunno what they call the song they perform with it is.

the next promo song will be whatever is on the uhh... extended?  i never remember what theyre called

and that meme is too long >(

edit: REPACKAGE! there we go.  the next snsd song will be on the repackage.


----------



## Spica (Nov 28, 2011)

Trick might be their third promo song. > Don't give up hope.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2011)

Source

for when the mama's start


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

wut

they're tonight?

or wait, it's only morning over there...?  i just don't follow the schedules since i'm asleep when everything happens (i know people in america will stay up... but i don't have that kind of willpower haha) 

either way i'm supposed to be doing an essay due tomorrow so maybe i'll just watch them if i end up staying up all night


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

Cara they're promoting Mr Taxi next week, idk about a repackage though, I thought SM dumped it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

wait wat

wat

wat

WAT

for fucks sake


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2011)

Iu slaughtered the charts  , I love her voice! My hard drive got bricked like 2 weeks ago as well , 500 gigs of stuff


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2011)

yes Cara it's morning over here and the show starts in about 5 hours lol.

maybe Mr Taxi is like the Maximum for this album (Homin promoted that for a while after KYHD maxed out its wins). It's so unlike SM not to release a repackage, I think we'll get one in Jan

 Spica that will never happen. it'll probably only be for concerts


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2011)

You're going right?? 

The time slot is perfect for me , as long as friends don't call and bug me to go play Dota i'll watch


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 28, 2011)

oh jeez.

it'll probably take me the time between now and then to finish my essay anyways

cuz lol i have no idea wtf im doin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not going lol, I have class & couldn't afford tickets. Gonna be watching it on TV tho

plus the main draw for MAMAs for me is Soshi & I'm already going to their concert... other than Dynamic Duo & Koda Kumi, the rest of the acts don't really interest me enough to go. oh there's miss A too but I alr saw them live two months ago.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 29, 2011)

SM said:
			
		

> November 29, 2011
> 
> *Girls’ Generation will Continue Activities with the 3rd Album by the End of December!
> 
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

watching Mnet MAMA xD


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Link Ichi?


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 29, 2011)

Pony Polka Your Eyes Out


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

i will just watch the red carpet...lol
this show is like 6hrs long. gotta sleep for school 2morrow


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Whoa, YT offers K-Pop livestreaming now? And with no lag as well.

CL just said they're performing in NYC next month.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeh they're holding on open concert for over 21's

2ne1/Snsd 

Sooyoung's outfit 

They all look beautiful as hell /gasp


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

Sica's Cleavage


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, some of their dresses are freaking dazzling. Tiffany's looked a bit short though.

I'm laughing my ass off at some of the comments:

"SNSD = SON OF FUCKER"
"ying yong ching chong"
"If you hate SNSD hang your SELF okay"
"SHIT SO BAD"
"IS TVXQ COME"


Oh hey Gil from Leessang is here.

OH WHAT THEY FILMED RM IN HONG KONG?? holy shit


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Welp SJ is here, time to close the streaming.

@Graeme: they arrived just before SJ did.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 29, 2011)

Will.I.Am and Apl de ap are on the red carpet?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Welp SJ is here, time to close the streaming.





I minimized the window aswell


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

That girl kept expecting Super Junior to answer in English. This whole red carpet thing is cringe worthy. 

I like what I see from SNSD. I hope they dress slutty during their performances too 

Who was the tall girl interviewer?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Where are you guys getting these pictures so fast?

I'm loving these ads, all of them look so intense.

WHOA KOREA HAS THIS SMARTPHONE WHERE YOU CAN BROWSE IT WITHOUT TOUCHING THE SCREEN AT ALL, SCIENCEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

hello  Sica!


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw ji hyo in one of the adds 

Even the guy that was "born and raised" in L.A. was kinda awkward


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

Omg SNSD is trending on twitter xD daebak!


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

This opening stage is pretty fucking awesome lol.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Tumblr Adachi

Fei!!!

Well deserved Huh Gak

All the Americans are asleep?? lol

Fuck yeah Apink!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

congratz to Huh Gak! totally deserve it 

not me! 2:16 am here


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Min looks so fucking cute with that ponytail.

And I've been hearing a LOT of good things about Huh Gak, need to listen to his songs soon.

Didn't A Pink just debut like this week?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Min looks so fucking cute with that ponytail.
> 
> And I've been hearing a LOT of good things about Huh Gak, need to listen to his songs soon.
> 
> Didn't A Pink just debut like this week?



 Nah they debuted a while ago . They came back with the 2nd mini .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ Congratz to APink for winning MAMA 'Best New Female Artist' award 

nah Apink debut months ago!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

woot! BEAST - Fiction (orchestra ver )


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Interesting version of Fiction . Wanted them to perform On rainy days.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah, I see.

Hey, Lang Lang is here.
"Is he sleep?"
"BORING"


Orchestral version of Fiction sounds hella good.

Whoa Hyuna just kissed the guy.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

I bet Hyuna hate is trending now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

oh lulz they kissed!


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

WTF

did this dude just kiss hyuna


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

Simon D and Lee Byung Hun r trending instead!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Hyunseung is awkward as fuck

Ichi : Soon soon , wait till the Hyunseung stans go nuts

I miss Sunny's long hair


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

i bet! lol


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Dick Lee and Kit Chan ?

SooSeob


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

lmao "HI I'm Dick Lee"


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Lee Byung Hun was slick as fuck with his engrish intro. 

HI I AM DICK LEE

What did SJ just win?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Super Junior , not deserved 

Lol jkz congrats

Ada : They won the most popular artist in Singapore through fan votes


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh okay, ELFs have done their job well done then.

KODA KUMI TIME. Fuck she looks hot.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

Super Junior should use the stage for their next video...would be a tremendous upgrade. 

that was some bad engrish


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

"ENGRISH IN DA HOUSE" 

Nice, an Asian-American group. I'm pretty sure I've heard of them before. Congrats.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

God someone fix that Mic up , she looks so uncomfortable

Miss A


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Even now I still can't stop snickering at the name MAMA.

Kung Fu A time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

FEI U FIERCE AS FUCK GODDESS EVEN THO YOU DROPPED THE FAN.

SUZY THAT BACKFLIP.

MIN UR HAIR THO WHAT THE FUCK.

JIA THAT SPLIT IN THE AIR.

in other news: got home just in time for Miss A's performance


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

That spin move by fei


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol Miss A made couple of mistakes but still  

Fei looked so good and I didn't really like Suzy's hair


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> That spin move by fei



Better longer version , she's nuts

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4I_LQ5oIyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Min's hair is a hot mess. almost as bad as Dara's.

BAEK JI YOUNG BETTER WIN


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Sit the fuck down Suju

Congrats Ji Young

Leessang or Tablo , either one please!


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

miss A's performance was so awesome to watch, especially the last bit. 

Aww Taeyeon lost. Oh well, all those OST songs sound lovely.

LEESSANG TURNED OFF THE TV FUCK YESSSSSSS


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

smh @ that spin move making me fall for her


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

No Gary?? lol but well deserved!


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

I read Running Man was being filmed in China yesterday so maybe he is still there.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Gary's in HK filming RM apparently.

will.i.am iPad face


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh right!

Lol wtf Will.I.Am?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

lol wtf is this will.i.am

JUNHYUNG'S HAIR LOOKS LIKE THE COLOR OF PEE


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

um sleep now
f*ck you school!

if u guys see SNSD later on..tell them I say Hi lulz!


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Later Ichi.

The little kids are so cute lol.

Aww yeah "Where Is the Love". Haha CL was cute.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Night Ichi , i'll let Jess know 

Ohh Cl 

Aw Cl


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

CL you really aren't a good singer ;_; BUT ITS OK THIS IS HILAR ANW WHERE IS DA LUV

my friend tweeted 'PARK BOMMMMMMMMMM'.

and i captured his fail in retweet haha


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Ugh bad stage CL , something's wrong with her mic or earpiece


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

CL did good enough but seemed nervous. It is not like Fergie is some prodigy though. 

was hyoyeon the only one standing up in the back


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

^Not sure, I saw Taeng, Fany, Seo, and Soo sitting at the front though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

This year's MAMAs is already better than last year.

can't wait for shit to hit the fan in Korea with the Hyuna/Hyunseung kiss scandal


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it's a great marketing strategy by Cube , now everyone's talking about it


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2011)

what'd i miss?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

hot damn they sound amazing.

gotta go dl their superstar k3 tracks after MAMAs finish


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, this Ulala Session group is nice. OMG IT'S YOO-HYUK'S SONG

Nice mash-up.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

THIS IS AMAZING.

SORRY SORRY & RING DING DONG & STEP BY STEP INTO ONE.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

stanning them already


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

FUCK THIS IS THE BEST PERFORMANCE SO FAR


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

That was amazing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

ofc Kim Hyun Joong will win cause the rest didn't even attend.

Kim Tae Woo is dealing with a wedding while Wheesung is in army... etc.

So glad Baek Ji Young won ;_;


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

I forgot, does this thing have a "no attendance no award" policy?

Hey, 2nd award for Baek Ji Young.
"=="
"what"
"WHAT"
"WTF"
 oh my dear underage K-Pop fans


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

^ yeah no show no award


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Supposedly but it's a mess , Rain wasn't present last year but he still won

Congrats Ji Young again


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh okay, thanks.

Song Joong Kiii, man this guy is everywhere.

Wtf is going on lol?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

IU fans being pressed as fuck rn, she has a long way to go tbh, let Baek Ji Young have her glory after so many years.

JOONG KI YOU CUTIE


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane Zhang wowwwww.

omg her voice is amazing ;_; Jia you fangirl!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Shit, just got home.
What have I missed on MAMAs?

Jia is the cutest fangirl ever


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay I gotta go now, when Dre and Snoopy show up tell them saranghae for me. Later.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate the chick in the pink already


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

oh god that chick in the pink and that guy.

SUZY AND KIM HYUN JOONG SPECIAL STAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


anyone able to find a dl link to this?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Suzy y u so precious ;_;

lol what is this weird as fuck dance break


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Noo not Suzy!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Praying for Infinite to win

EDIT: BEAST WON
MY FUCKING BABIES I'M SO PROUD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

still  ing at the fact that Big Bang is nominated for dance.

INFINITE SHOULD HAVE WON BUT YEAH. at least it's not SuJu. grats Beast


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Beast won!

RA : Mp3 or the actual mv?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

mp3 ^_^

oh god damn IU's MV is 10mins long no thx.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> mp3 ^_^
> 
> oh god damn IU's MV is 10mins long no thx.



Here you go.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

that acoustic mash up was AMAZING.

that girl sang I Am The Best so well.

WELL DESERVED MISS A


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Woot Miss A!!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

miss A 
My friend and I am spazzing out via fb 
So proud


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

best vocal performance group -.-

2ne1 will probs win. sorry but undeserved considering all the people on the list


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

If SISTAR19 wins life isn't worth living.

EDIT: Da fuck is with Dara's hair


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

smh 2ne1 winning best vocal performance group.

except for Sistar19, the other nominees are way more deserving of it.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

My babies! 

Davichi & 4men deserve it more but Lonely is amazing and the others are not present so no regrets


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

I think even sistar is more deserving.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> I think even sistar is more deserving.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

SOOYOUNG/SEOHYUN OMG YOU FLAWLESS

SUNNY JESSICA


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

FUCK YEAH SOSHI OMG.

SO FUCKING GOOD


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

OH DEAR JESUS MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Erm Mnet what's the bloody point of spending so much money if you can't even get a proper audio system??

The mic's were horrible last year too

Fuck me dead! slow down Soshi


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG THIS REMIX IS AMAZING

FUCK SOSHI BROUGHT IT DAMN


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

>isn't epitone remix
smh

Fucking love having dual monitor right now 

HORYSHITTU THEY'RE AMAZING 

Edit: Just watched the 2hyun kiss.
Fucking don't ship that at all, for once I might actually be anti towards a pairing 
doesn't ship Junseung either


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't enjoy the remix as much as you guys , the intro was epic but the whole thing was just rushed 

Congrats to BB , Cn Blue and Iu

Seems like Suju is gona win artist of the year hm


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't really like The Boys but that performance was awesome. Was it lip synch or live?


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

I just went on allkpop for the first time in months. Absolutely terrible main page layout 

jezus


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> I don't really like The Boys but that performance was awesome. Was it lip synch or live?



lipsynced after the remix kicked in that remix was rly fast.

maybe jessica/seohyun/taeyeon sang that english part live cause seotae's don't sound like the studio ver but whatever.


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_iQRO5BdCM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

^ Will watch later.
My dash is exactly like it was when Big Bang were at them mtv EMAs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

I wish BEG won Best MV for Sixth Sense ;_;

but Love Song had a pretty good MV too


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

Is that a tardis reference at 4:28


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Da fuck am I watching?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Superman 

Top 5 Suju members are flawless

I have no fucking clue what's happening right now 

Never mind, Mr Simple. Ugh

Top 5 are still flawless.

And Min and Suzy dancing along. So many emotions ;A;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

lol wtf is this hot mess by suju 

the dancing's pretty cool tho


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol the starting concept was weird but yeh the dancing was cool


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

lmao i think this is sadly the worst stage of the night.

it's just really basic compared to the other stages tonight


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

^ Yup

2ne1 performing last , like the bosses they are


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

omg Sorry Sorry.

My emotions cannot be contained.

Dancing in my seat.

Mics suck ass.
Even my school has better ones and it's a cheap ass public school.

EDIT: What did they do to it 
Never mind they fixed it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

holy shit the no of back up dancers for sorry sorry

soshi dancing to sorry sorry was qt~


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

IU confirmed for 12th incarnation of the Doctor


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Alien spazzing about Iu by himself  , i'll watch her MV after the show


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

Leeteuk brought Kang Sora along?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Hyuna better not win 
Hoping for Jay Park.

EDIT: Fuck everything. An hero-ing.
Hyuna, are you trying to make me not like you?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope Bubble Pop wins for the lulz


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Bubbbbbbble pop!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

wait have Dynamic Duo performed?

I hope they get to close out!


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> wait have Dynamic Duo performed?
> 
> I hope they get to close out!



didnt they perform at the start?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> wait have Dynamic Duo performed?
> 
> I hope they get to close out!



Didn't they open the show?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Had classes all morning, I seem to have missed everything

Wtf what time are these awards airing?

Alien I like the IU MV, even though I didn't get the ending. 

Also the kiss between Hyuna and Hyunseung was gross.




> THE ONLY VIRGINS LEFT IN BEAST.
> Yoon Doojoon (G.Na)
> Jang Hyunseung (Hyuna)
> Yong Junhyung (Hyuna)
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Didn't they open the show?



oh damn I didn't watch the opening =/

gotta find a link to that then. Have YB performed?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh dear god, my friend is the best 



> Dara has only one tone: monotone.


EDIT: SNSD dancing along to I am the Best. Fucking made my life.

Minzy is amazing and Bom sounds so good even though she's sick 

I am so motherfucking biases

Edit 2: [personal]I don't want to see anymore actual dancing. I just put up with about 10 hours of it [/personal]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

...just woke up... 7 pages goddamn

have class, but will totally rep whoever PMs me dl link for the show later :3


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Wtf why is Leeteuk trying to emulate the success of Yongseo and Khuntoria by overdoing it with Kang Sora? Trying way to hard.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh damn I didn't watch the opening =/
> 
> gotta find a link to that then. Have YB performed?



I'm sure they opened with Dynamic duo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

damnit.

*needs to find a link now*


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going to be completely biased and hope Beast wins best male group.
Waiting to be disappointed.

EDIT: Suju won.
Not gonna bother raging.

I wish I knew what Yesung and Kyu said.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Forget it I'll just wait till the end to watch the performance. When the show is done can someone post the Winners list?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats Soshi!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

SNSD won best female group.

I was rooting for Brown Eyed Girls.

Yuri is adorable as fuck though.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Dre and Snoop here they come!

Ho shit!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

^ BEG aren't attending & chilling at Vegas rn lol. so they had no shot anyway =/

=O Dre & Snoop Dogg closing out the show!?


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

I AM SO FUCKING READY FOR THIS

* EDIT:* Singing along with Drop It Like it's Hot 

* EDIT 2:* crying 


> MAMA's more rigged than a dungeon filled with traps in Skyrim



*EDIT 3:* They bleeped something out


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuu I love this song!

Go get em Snoop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Snoop doesn't seem high damn.

but I think this year's MAMAs is so much better than the last two years


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Beast, Minzy and SuJu dancing along to Snoop Dog.

/DEAD

So much bleeping though


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Snoop doesn't seem high damn.
> 
> but I think this year's MAMAs is so much better than the last two years



Don't you guys have a strict no drugs policy? lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't wait for Yoon Eun Hye to present the Daesang Award again like she did for the last idk how many years <3

^ true we do


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

He'd go to jail or get banned again or something so unless he's been sniffing glue, he's probably sober


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

I want beast to win because I'm biased as fuck even though I'm sick of Fiction.

If they don't win IU must 

EDIT: 2ne1 won song of the year for I Am The Best.
I wouldn't be so mad if it was for Lonely.
Bom and Minzy are so adorable


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

lol@ the song of the year


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Muahahaha!


----------



## Garudo (Nov 29, 2011)

2ne1 Song of the Year pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG YOON EUN HYE IS SPEAKING CHINESE <3

so cute


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

2NE1 should have won best female group:

1: They were in Korea this year and promoted for months 
2: They release 5 songs and promoted 3 of them (or was it 4?)
3: All the songs charted well 

Does that count for nothing?

Song of the year should have gone to Leessang and Artist of the Year is IU. But never gonna happen.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Being biased and hoping for beast like a boss 

Artist of the year is SNSD.
Fucking fuck.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> 2NE1 should have won best female group:
> 
> 1: They were in Korea this year and promoted for months
> 2: They release 5 songs and promoted 3 of them (or was it 4?)
> ...



This!

Park Bom got an all kill too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG THEY LOOKED SO CUTE & HYPER & HAPPY TO HAVE WON.

Taeny were so cute ahhh.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

ELF be raging

It's weird SNSD won tbh, I mean they just came back a month ago so it's abit of a stretch but rather them than someone else...


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

So IU did not win cause she did not attend? makes sense


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

They raging hard! 

Youtube comments section is going off


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Dual monitor means no raging ELFS  for me 

Sooyoung is cute as fuck


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

The actors/actresses are so cute when trying to speak Chinese n.n~


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Imagine this happens at GDA's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

lol if SNSD didn't win, SM would server ties with MNet again and all that drama LOL


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Album of the year belongs to Fact and Fiction, but it wasn't nominated.

I predict ELFS are gonna rage hardcore if SuJu looses 

Fuck yeah, no raging ELFs 

EDIT: Donghae, Kyu, Yesung and Sungminie were crying. My precious babies ;A;
Can leeteuk fuck off my monitor?

Wait, was that Sica crying?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Tumblr has become a bloodbath, I don't see what Elf are raging for. But great another year of "My oppa was crying" etc.

Album of the year should go to DBSK if they're gonna give to an SM group, they had the better album and great sales.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

joke award show confirmed


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

I somewhat don't agree with Snsd winning artist of the year when they have only promoted for a month , hm

Lol Suju tears


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

lol I thought Fiction & Fact was Beast's weakest release post-their big break.

actually most of the best albums of the year (Leessang, Infinite, etc.) weren't nominated for Album of the Year, it's all based on sales anyway.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

:')

Never thought I would be able to hear ELFs cry in 2011. Just had to let that out.

Okay back to bed I go.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Adachi is sustained by the tears of Korean fangirls crying, you heard it here first


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

/dead 


> 29 of Novemember, nation SM entertainment day



EDIT: Yoseob spazzing like an idiot is the best


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Mr Simple, Album of the Year. Lol I can't.

Nvm I forgot I only watch these things for the the stages. When are all the gayo's happening?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah YB closing the show!

Loving this.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

Idk guys, if you think about how the MAMA is supposed to include the entire Asia and such, it sort of logically to see Soshi winning considering how well they've been doing for the past year (not just in Korea). Idk at least that's my opinion but really you can take that as my inner stan talking.

I DO agree that it could have gone to better groups though, but Soshi winning it isn't entirely "illogical" is what I'm saying.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Personal Favorite Performances: Oolala Session, Jane Zhang, Miss A, SNSD

needa find Koda Kumi's, I'm sure it was awesome and scandalous


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Winner List (for anyone who needs it):
Best new male artist - Huh Gak
Best new female artist - APink
Singapore Choice - Super Junior
Hottest Asian Artist - Koda Kumi
Best New Asian Artist Solo award - Wei Chen
Best New Asian Group Artist Award - Aziatix
Best OST - Baek Jiyoung
Best Rap Performance - Leesaang
Best Male solo artist - Kim Hyun Joong
Best Female solo artist - Baek Jiyoung
Best Asian Artist China - Jane Zhang Liang
Style In Music award - SeoInyoung
Best Dance Performance by male group - BEAST
Best Dance Performance by female group - Miss A
Best Vocal Performance Group - 2NE1
Best Band Performance - CN Blue
Best Dance Performance Solo - HyunA
Mnet Specialized award - YB
Best Male Group - Super Junior
Best Female Group - Girls Generation SNSD
Song of the Year - 2NE1 ( I'm the best )
Artist of the Year - Girls Generation SNSD
Album of the Year - Super Junior [ Mr Simple ]


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm just going to ignore the fail of the awards and focus on miss A and beast winning something, the Snoop Dog and Dr Dre stage and YG closing the show.
And beast being fanboys


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

If it's Korea+Japan then yes Soshi deserve it. But idk Mama's still feel Korean. Meh I'm okay with Soshi getting it, atleast they're popular in Korea with the normal public.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Artist of the year makes sense if they take Japanese promotions /concerts into consideration but mainly I think it's just MAMA kissing SM's ass this year .

I loved 2ne1's perf and Oolala session


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol I thought Fiction & Fact was Beast's weakest release post-their big break.


I really enjoyed it even though it was weak.

Actually I lie.
I just liked On Rainy Days, Lightless (unplugged), Virus and The Fact.
The rest were really meh to me.
And the fact that as a group they've improved so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol Hyuna won best solo dance? If they're gonna troll us then go all out and name Syndrome the best Song of the Year.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Nah bro, that New FO song for Song of the Year obviously.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2011)

At the end of the day, K-Pop awards never really quite make sense and can never be justified unless it's your biases winning. 

My favorite perfs were opening stage, Kuda Komi, orchestral version of Fiction, Kung Fu A, ulala session, and that Jane Zhang (sp?) girl. Still have quite a few to watch though.

Okay now I'm really gone.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Cara u gotta watch Seohyun's dancing ;_; SHE KILLED IT WITH SOOYOUNG.


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

Adachi said:


> At the end of the day, K-Pop awards never really quite make sense and can never be justified unless it's your biases winning.
> 
> My favorite perfs were opening stage, Kuda Komi, orchestral version of Fiction, Kung Fu A, ulala session, and that Jane Zhang (sp?) girl. Still have quite a few to watch though.
> 
> Okay now I'm really gone.



everything makes sense if popularity+sales are the main factors and not quality, etc


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh dear Jesus lmao
Can't unsee


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Seohyun looks godly.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Oh dear Jesus lmao
> Can't unsee



 but quite ironic coming from a Kevin stan lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

I love how Jessica just has to sit in the chair & fly in. the rest have to dance for at LEAST a bit  ultimate lazy girl

or they probs told her 'u suck at dancing just sit in the chair & fly in'


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

So Inspirits are worried since L tweeted saying "He has a confession to make" 

People are speculating that he might be leaving the group


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

So I've seen.
I hope it's just something really retarded like he found his long lost pet rock or some shit like that.

On another note 6theory is hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

I think he's gona reveal his gf or something , it's the trend these days afterall

Money is on Hyuna


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Loosest hoe in South Korea, after IU


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol he mentioned somewhere that he likes her or hinted towards it


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Seriously though, I'd ship it more than 2Hyun, which I can't stand.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

lol I don't think it's Hyuna, he's expressed more interest in Suzy, Krystal & Gyuri 

doubt he's leaving the group lol


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> holy shit the no of back up dancers for sorry sorry
> 
> soshi dancing to sorry sorry was qt~


Yeah, there was a post on tumblr yesterday about them looking for around 100 people.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

I think CNBLUE really deserved it tho, compared to the others nominated, their success this year in Korea & Japan was huge.

FT Island's popularity has been dwindling in Korea & Japanese activities while successful, aren't as successful compared to CNBLUE


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't see him going public with Suzy or Krystal . I wonder how Eno would feel if it ends up being Gyuri 

Or Sungyeol as Inspirits are hoping/praying , I can't even lol


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I recall Eno supporting L/Gyuri 

Hottest children ever.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Kind of relevant, not really. Still pretty cool though.
I could have done that if I didn't quit taekwondo when I was 5.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow that's pretty cool!



> PROJECTED top 15 music sellers of 2011 digital + physical
> 
> 1. Big Bang -------$8,556,000 (from 7 songs and rukiie album sales)
> 2. 2NE1 ----------- $6,301,000 (from 5 songs and rukiie album sales)
> ...


----------



## Chloe (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh dear god Chonny 
I'm crying


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

> I wonder how Eno would feel if it ends up being Gyuri



L is pretty cool by me, I'd ship them (way more than Joker and Hara).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> L is pretty cool by me, I'd ship them (way more than Joker and Hara).



Lol yeah I ship anyone with Infinite , good guys

Watching IY , I just had to pause to say how flawless and precious Suzy is! Ugh she's ruining my bias list big time .

Also the village chief is annoying , he just cares for Soshi . Others must feel like shit lol .

God damn this is awful , poor Jiyoung


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

> Also the village chief is annoying , he just cares for Soshi . Others must feel like shit lol .



The girls probably know it comes with the territory. I think they're used to it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

just woke up lol
and f*ck yes SNSD! now downloading the 1080p xD
will enjoy when i got home


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

The production values in IU's new MV are pretty fucking high

$$$$


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

She's a TimeLord now so she's ho-ing it up through space and time.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

I think she'd make a great Women's Right Lawyer.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2011)

O.

that's why my inbox was flooded with "Did you see last night omggg" ?

that's nothing. i've kissed my bestfriends longer than that.
To be honest i liked it, it reminds me of  book i read. it was like another teaser.

Am i the only one thinking that Thriller was about to play until the whistling started?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Wow that's pretty cool!
> PROJECTED top 15 music sellers of 2011 digital + physical
> 
> 1. Big Bang -------$8,556,000 (from 7 songs and rukiie album sales)
> ...



Holy shit. 2ne1's #'s are friggin' impressive.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XAYrlk3fw44[/YOUTUBE]

it's Eru ;---;
I have one of his albums on my itunes and replay it so much.
/has not been able to find much information
but now i know he's under Loen.

I recommend this song all of his songs.
brb looking into loen for more songs

EDIT: only 3 mv 
i need more.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]XAYrlk3fw44[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it's Eru ;---;
> I have one of his albums on my itunes and replay it so much.
> ...



Just listened to the first 30 seconds. Liking it already. Although I have too much ballad on my playlist, I guess another album won't hurt


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

Being an idol is on the other extreme side of the spectrum compared to a women's activist/lawyer lol

I didn't know IU was known as a ho. How old is she?


----------



## Naked (Nov 29, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> I didn't know IU was known as a ho. How old is she?


lol

18 American age.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL 

Too many pages to go through omg.  Anyone have a MAMA download link?  Seems it's probably worth dling it all

and we joke named IU as "the ho" because she kept changing her ideal guy when she was on Good Day promotions


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 29, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> Being an idol is on the other extreme side of the spectrum compared to a women's activist/lawyer lol
> 
> I didn't know IU was known as a ho. How old is she?



She's a ho?! This is relevant to my interests..

Where can I find more info?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Better longer version , she's nuts
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4I_LQ5oIyY[/YOUTUBE]



lol this was strangely cool



Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_iQRO5BdCM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



quoting cause i need to watch



Rain's Angel said:


> Cara u gotta watch Seohyun's dancing ;_; SHE KILLED IT WITH SOOYOUNG.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

HD: for 1080p ^^


----------



## Alien (Nov 29, 2011)

FYI IU is my ho


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2011)

i think just got scarred for life from jyp.

but um. he dances well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

lol i'm guessing he did something like he did at the gayo?

edit: watching RM 69, Gary claims to know nothing of Art (history of course)

funny cause Leessang is fucking amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

Leessang is really good, I've listened to their older albums and damn they've got style. They're pretty funky.

Watching IY 2 ep 2, I've head people whine about Jiyoung recently but if she's coming off strong you can't blame her. It's hard to get noticed otherwise.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

lol Jiyoung is surprisingly forward.  either way theres only been 3 episodes, plenty of time for her to adjust still.

and i should listen to older leessang stuff, it's such an interesting duo.  Like when you first listen to Gary you wonder whats so special about him, but you can't listen to it like mainstream music.  Even though it's in Korean he just sounds so honest and he puts so much emotion into how he raps.  That and the beats are pretty sick, specially Serenade 

And Gil was like, totally unexpected as well.  Such a manly but soulful voice. 

edit:  Gary just makes every beat his bitch.  Dude is awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

He really is, even if he sounds bored when rapping.

Lol the guy singing Sunday Morning to Suzy, inappropriate.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

I demand he gives us an acoustic version of Ma Boy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

I find it slightly weird he walks around with a guitar but he was pretty good there with Ma Boy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

HOLY WTF 

MISS A PERFORMANCE FOR MAMA

FUCKING AWESOME

SUZY YOU GOT DOWN GIRL, I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD IT IN YOU


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2011)

No he was dancing to jackson in dream high


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)

wat can I say about SNSD - The Boy perf @ Mnet MAMA 2011...FLAWLESS!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

lol the amount of butthurt i see in the comments for snsds videos

either way miss a

fucking amazing. loved b2st as well, and CL + will i am was fine, though the fucking audio people are like wtfamidoin


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

The butthurt is just I can't. Just makes a certain fandom look ridiculous.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Leessang is pure talent , love the artists that feature in their songs too .

Gil's voice is manly as fuck and Gary's broken rap is too awesome!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

haha 

it's like

i want my kpop

but i want to pretend only you guys are the fans with me. 

everyone was great.  Eunhyuk was pretty awesome this time around, he was flawless dancing for all performances, usually his timing is a moment off


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

gary is awesome.

just not his new hairstyle


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

haha i love how random he is

okay Mamas were pretty awesome

God Tier: Miss A

Awesomeness: Beast's Fiction, 2ne1's Lonely(Minzy rocked that), SeoSoo dance, The Boys Remix, Eunhyuk's dancing

Meh: Suju's overall performance, CL + william (mostly because of the audio problems)

FUUU: Superman.  it's an okay song, but Suju aren't rappers and it sounded bad live.
The choices for SNSD's dancing groups were pretty bad, other than SeoSoo.  Why would anyone in their right mind make tiffany dance in a duo?  it should have been SunRi or HyoSun, and then went to Yoonyul.
and despite liking the Boys remix, the mics were terrible for the first part of it.  i give no fucks about overall lipsyncing but it is a downer when they have it and the other groups don't.
CL yelling into her mic.  FFS girl. (the billion dollar baby rap part in I am the best)


----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 29, 2011)

the 3rd episode of IY2 was pretty good except for the douchebag chief

don't treat my jiyoung like that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

I feel like CL has given up on singing on tune live & just lets her bad ass charisma take over. People will love her cause of that no matter how off she is anyway.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> I feel like CL has given up on singing on tune live & just lets her bad ass charisma take over. People will love her cause of that no matter how off she is anyway.



haha yeah.  I don't really mind when she doesn't try to be perfect but she was literally yelling her lines.

and damn, i'm realizing so many wardrobe malfunctions during snsd's performance after watching it over


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> the 3rd episode of IY2 was pretty good except for the douchebag chief
> 
> don't treat my jiyoung like that


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know why some members of BEP were there. They just made it worse since no one likes them and their music.

Snoop Dogg & Dr. Dre performance was pretty good. The bleeping was irritating though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

is any one else unable to stop laughing watching snsd on the red carpet?  i'm seriously wondering how they managed to pull off cleavage


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 29, 2011)

I listened to the whole IU album (Last Fantasy).

Nice Disney/Kpop feel for all the songs.

the only thing is that I felt no song stuck out & I can't even pick standout favorites or anything

I listened to the whole album twice & for the 2nd listen I thought I was listening to the same track for 50mins straight or something.

maybe I need to be less sleep deprived when I'm listening to it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2011)

> is any one else unable to stop laughing watching snsd on the red carpet? i'm seriously wondering how they managed to pull off cleavage



Now we know why they buy chicken fillets.

You can tell Seobb is uncomfortable tho, she even has her hand on her chest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah i just realized that after finishing it. i feel bad but she looks down to make sure she's not slipping right when Tiffany says "flashy" 

not sure if she's just not used to cleavage

or if the dress is falling


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol Seob is so cute , she looked so uncomfortable.

For Cara


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol Seob is so cute , she looked so uncomfortable.
> 
> For Cara



She has quite a nice set =) Perfectly round. Clearly, it's the pushup bra that's doing that!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol she has the best body in Soshi IMO and she knows it too


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 29, 2011)

I see another hyuna and hyun gif 

but the LQ scares me


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 30, 2011)

Se7en said:


> I see another hyuna and hyun gif
> 
> but the LQ scares me



We would like to see moaaaaaaaarr!


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 30, 2011)

So apparently this video reminded my friends of me:


----------



## Adachi (Nov 30, 2011)

Been out the entire day, just got back now. Still need to watch the last couple performances but damn! What a blast last night - first time livestreaming an awards ceremony.

Soshi gorgeous dresses and cleavage everywhere, Gil being awesome while Gary's running around in HK, Beast's orchestral Fiction performance, Hyuna kiss out of nowhere, Lee Byung Hun's slick as fuck voice, ULALA SESSION PERFORMANCE WHICH WAS AMAZING TO WATCH, Kung Fu A and Min's ponytail, Jackie Chan and engrish everywhere, BEP&CL's "Where Is the Love?", Kuda Komi and Jane Zhang's performances, Seo In Young came out of nowhere lol, Huh Gak who seems like a really honest and humble person, need to get to know him more. Anything else I missed before I went to bed?

Oh yeah, that annoying Chrissa girl and butthurt fangirls all around the globe. Time to watch the rest of the performances!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 8ghosts (Nov 30, 2011)

damn tiffany

Is it me or does Jessica look tired as hell?

I suspect seo is the only virgin left


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 30, 2011)

Jess...expected to be always lack of sleep! so yah xD


----------



## Adachi (Nov 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


>


Both her and Seo are staring at them, and I love Jessica's smug look there lol.



8ghosts said:


> everything makes sense if popularity+sales are the main factors and not quality, etc


Sorry for the late reply but yeah, what you said is actually what I meant by "not being justified". Most of these awards are so emphasized on superficial factors such as the popularity and the amount of albums sold from a certain idol (not going to bother using the word 'artist' here) that the results are often perceived as "rigged" and with no credibility.

You have to wonder though, what _is_ the definition of "an award with credibility"? _What_ constitutes the criteria of a "legitimate award"? Is it based on how good the singer can sing his/her song? How well the lyrics are composed, as well as how meaningful they are? How much emotions are expressed within his/her voice? How well versed are the melodies and musical compositions of the song? How often is the song able to "capture the hearts" of the listeners?

The way I see it, music is an extremely diverse (if not the most) form of art. What one may see as a masterpiece maybe considered as a piece of garbage by another - opinions and personal preference are unavoidable and will always exist when debating the quality of a song/artist. Not just K-Pop, but many, if not all, scenes of music suffer from this. It's simply inevitable.

I found this comment on AKP which basically summarizes these so-called award shows. Not exactly a great quote, but it hits the point:


> These award shows are popularity contests plus the decisions of judges. Fans can cry foul all they want, but the credibility of the show is pretty much up to themselves to decide.
> But fans only cry foul when their biases don't win.
> And then the next year, they vote like crazy to get their biases to win on the so-called unreliable show.
> Hmm.



OVERALL, what I am trying to say is: all these K-Pop award shows are a part of a undeniably flawed and shallow system.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 30, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> damn tiffany
> 
> Is it me or does Jessica look tired as hell?
> 
> *I suspect seo is the only virgin left *



Seo's been fucked by Yonghwa most probably. Oh, the horror of picturing that. 

Also, question: how do you find pictures of a certain person/group on tumblr? I'm hella confused about this website. 

Oh, and any recommendations on K-Pop artists that I need to listen to? From what I've read, it seems you guys really like IU, Huh Gak, Leessang, and Secret.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 30, 2011)

And Ayaka is making a return also, sweeeeettt


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like nobody in this '2nd Hallyu Wave' in Japan is going anywhere.

2ne1 - 25-30k for Debut Mini, more than 50% drop for Go Away, a single which tends to sell better than minis, dropped out of the Weekly Top 50 in 2nd week
Secret - 13k for Madonna (Single), 5k drop in sales for Shy Boy Mini (tho considering minis barely sell in Japan), dropped out of the Weekly Top 50 in 2nd week
After School - Diva failed to crack Top 10 in both Daily/Weekly, outsold both 2ne1 & Secret but around over 6k sales decrease from Bang!
Shinee - Replay sold over 100k in 2 weeks. Consistent drop in sales with Juliette & then Lucifer.
T-ara - #1 with Bo Peep Bo Peep with over 50k sales. Ya Ya Ya debuts on Oricon Daily today at #7

2PM seem to be the only one with steady, increasing sales.

oh and MBLAQ. but they sell 40k in the debut week then totally disappear off the charts the next week so idk if that's rly good or anything


----------



## Zach (Nov 30, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


>



So beautifulpek Love Jessica's look there


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2011)

i have no idea how to interpret this

or any sales. 

and yeah frango you can't post directly to dl links


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> i have no idea how to interpret this
> 
> or any sales.
> 
> and yeah frango you can't post directly to dl links



i was just rambling @_@ IT MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER.

but I guess I was trying to say all the sales for those groups 2nd releases decreased compared to their debut release sales in Japan.

whereas Kara & Soshi were only going up with sales.

so idk it looks like the hallyu effect has definitely faded somewhat (at least to me)


----------



## Chloe (Nov 30, 2011)

The actual Trouble Maker song is horrible.
Her rap is so weak, Hyunseung's vocals are gorgeous 
Hyunseung's solo is beautiful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2011)

ahh

well we'll see i guess.  soka probably won't be back for a while but those are the only two recent ones i think of when i hear hallyu xD




SloGoob said:


> The actual Trouble Maker song is horrible.
> Her rap is so weak, Hyunseung's vocals are gorgeous
> Hyunseung's solo is beautiful.



lol at the end i was thinking why not just hyunseung for it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2011)

I think Kara are past 300k with Super Girl sales already, if they haven't passed it it's near that number. glad for them n.n


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2011)

oh wait yeah super girl

 /has forgotten to check that out


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2011)

idk I think Troublemakers is a smart unit idea.

Hyunseung is bottom two in Beast in terms of relevance/popularity in Korea. If it was his solo, this unit wouldn't be getting as much attention as it is.

as much as I would love to see a more talented 4minute member, aside from Hyuna, they all lack individual popularity in Korea.

putting two relatively unknown members together to form a unit would be a major flop. with Hyuna in this, there's bound to be lots of attention in Korea and internationally. They don't even care if all she does is rap weakly here and there or just pussy pop on stage.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2011)

The second wave of idols seems to be falling flat, if it wasn't that Japan is suffering a lack of sales anyway the achievement would be awful. None of the groups are catching on, 2PM management has been smarter, their releases coincided with AKB and Arashi, and thus got attention on Music shows. I mean 2PM were on Music Station with AKB, you can't get better promo than that. 

But overall other than Soka I don't really see any of the other idols doing well over time. CNB is still up in the air, I'll hold off till their next release but they're doing pretty well. Imo they could have done better if they promoted Yonghwa more but the management is bent on them being a indie group.


----------



## Spica (Nov 30, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> looks like nobody in this '2nd Hallyu Wave' in Japan is going anywhere.
> 
> T-ara - #1 with Bo Peep Bo Peep with over 50k sales. Ya Ya Ya debuts on Oricon Daily today at #7



Bo Peep Bo Peep should've promoted with cat ear maids than cat-getup. Just saying.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 30, 2011)

not bad.
I actually like troublemaker.

I am satisfied 

the coupling track isn't half bad either.
let me just go and listen to their solos now.


EDIT
omg sobbing.
let me love you hyunseung 

hyuna's is okay. I do like it as well but not as much as the rest of the songs.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Nov 30, 2011)

Who needs porn when u have this thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2011)

I was a bit undisturbed by the fact that Seohyun has revealed cleavage to the world

then i was reminded Sasori can see it

WHAT HAVE THEY DONE


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 30, 2011)

lol, she looked really good though


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 30, 2011)

well lee and eunhyuk on dream high was a surprise 

they certainly went all out with idols for this drama.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2011)

> IU plays the role of a 19-year-old girl who inhabits her grandfather’s room full of different machinery and objects. Also in the room is a young boy (played by Lee Hyun Woo), who is in a deep slumber (Sleeping Beauty, anyone?). The boy would waken once the girl had become an adult (presumably 20 years old in Korea), and when she discovered her grandfather’s design, she began working hard to speed up time.
> 
> If you noticed, IU stepped into a train where it showed images of the future, of her and the boy sharing the same future, and became determined in creating something that would expedite the process. That something turned out to be the time machine in which IU stepped into, hoping to become an adult to meet the love of her life.
> 
> ...



So this is the story to IU's MV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2011)

IU is a Time Lord.

That's all I need to know.

edit:

this was just so perfect i don't even


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> this was just so perfect i don't even


----------



## rice (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]s-zRAQmKUkI[/YOUTUBE]

trouble maker mv


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 1, 2011)

i was gonna post it ;--;

omg let me just keep hyunseung little dance break on repeat, he's fabulousssssssss~.

I really liked the mv to be honest, could have been a bit sexier/the plot thought out more though .

and now i'm going to spazz now like the honey i am, because unf, that's why.


EDIT:
They're suppose to be promoting this week too.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh MAMA. 2NE1's performance was simply Ahmazing. 

Regarding the Trouble Maker MV.. I'm not a Hyuna fan but because of Hyunseung I just had to watch it pek omnomnomnomnom


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Dec 1, 2011)

In regards to the Trouble Maker MV.

There is more sexual tension between me and steak than between 2hyun.
Hyuna does nothing but move her ass, wear a push up bra and perform a weak rap/sing weakly. tbh the only reason I know she's in the song is because she keeps appearing on the screen 
Hyunseung is flawless though.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 1, 2011)

hyuna has a tattoo on her shoulder?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 1, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is there the full video of SNSD when theyre fooling around back then?
> 
> Ive seen heaps of gifs of that scene, but I dont know where the source vid is from...?



nvm, found it! The countless different keywords I had to type into google to find it.  



Se7en said:


> hyuna has a tattoo on her shoulder?



Thats what I noticed. Or is it a rub on just for the video...?


----------



## Chloe (Dec 1, 2011)

It's dedicated to her mother. It says "My mother is the heart, that keeps me alive."


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah i was correct that did say My, thank you~


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 1, 2011)

Its pretty big...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 1, 2011)

woot CdJapan shipped my SNSD Holiday photobook!..cant wait!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember is a better song IMO but this is better than what most groups are putting out there


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 1, 2011)

I Remember is better but this ain't bad, hip hop done cute.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 1, 2011)

not bad.
Does hyo sing at all because of not than it'll be zelo singing them

zelo has more talent than me but he's younger so idk


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't like Trouble maker, Hyuna was wasted.

BYG and Zelo isn't bad, it's abit weird but overall I like it. That Zelo guy needs to hit puberty though.

Oricon Daily:

2: Kara
3: 2PM

Lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 1, 2011)

omg Seob! <3


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, the mv wasn't enough like the teaser. Only part I truly liked was about 2/3 of the way through, when they were all in black and it had a more old school hip hop feel. That Zelo kid is.... I dunno. I see him, I think Korean Bieber.

Baeber, I guess he would be.



Shit, he's taller than I am?!


----------



## JJ (Dec 1, 2011)

My rare post nowadays. Why does Hyuna keep getting solos and duos? The guys always seem to outshine her.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't see her appeal to this day, so no idea.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

She's popular in Korea, look at the attention Trouble Maker got thanks to her. I think she was pointless here though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

My problem with IY 2, they're concentrating way too much on everything other than the girls bonding. That's what we need.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember that moment in IY, when they were all in that little house sharing stories about family. The crying and bonding, was really great. That's when I knew I would keep watching.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

Sunny is a troll, as if she needs help to attract guys.

Suzy has incredible amounts of charm though, the girl just seems to shine whenever she's on screen.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 1, 2011)

Yuri and Hyuna cried in the first episode, but it was unexpected. Then a little later the others when they talked about their grandmas. 

Its kind of hard to make the new girls reach down and bring something that emotional up since they've seen it before right? IY did that in ep 1 and ep 4 (I think), but how do you steer a convo like that in season 2 by the same number of eps...?

Im sure they will bond, but you dont want to force it on queue by the same schedule as IY. The first season they were winging it in the early eps most of the time, and since it was the first time girls from different groups were brought together, so far away from the urban environment, they were naturally home sick.  

Since the new girls have a much better feel of what to expect from IY2, would they be as naturally home sick?

EDIT: Just finished the first ep of IY2, but man did that kid kill the teams in the multiplication tables game. 

He took out like 4 people with same questions: 7 x 8, 8 X 6.

Do the cameras and lighting really make you lose concentration..


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

I liked ep 3, don't get the Jing haters.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't believe they eat the.. squid/octopus like that. I mean, I like calamari, but god damn. Raw and alive ones, in mud? Couldn't do it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't get why they were making them eat ones with mud on it.

I always feel sorry for the Squid, they're ripping their tentacles off like mad and i'm like poor Squiddy


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2011)

The chief's favoritism  

he's so blunt


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

Poor Woori, they've turned her in to a grandma

What I got:
Bora is cray cray for Joongki
Suzy has the dumbest body issue meaning in reality she probably has none and only did it for the sake of itXD
Sunny is tired of aegyo, she didn't even bother
Hyo is finally bringing out the inner lioness
Laminated Teeth
Jing is already chunin level 
Buing buing
And everyone thinks Hyunwoo is gay


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2011)

hyun woo is pretty, so imma let him slide.  

i'm only a third through but i like how Sunny is taking full advantage of this guy 

I forgot Bora was there until a subtitle actually said Bora. 

...maybe she'll be the Hyomin of this season, if she finds a way. XD


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2011)

I hate his hair, so not sure if cute.  The mask does nothing too, since he's still young and skinny XD

BYG is adorable though

song is okay


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

He is cute  but there's no way he's getting over Zico. I think the mask thing only TOP can pull it off tbh 

Zico>>>>Zelo.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2011)

Ichi do you have the Taeyeon and Sooyoung scans aswell??

IY : Jiyoung is trying her best but I don't know why she feels the need to act cute all the time , not as cringe worthy as Vic last season but still..

Yewon is actually very likable. Don't they have an actual house this season?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2011)

Hyo and Sunny prob have a house, I think the rest will have to build their own.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2011)

**


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2011)

Suzy... your appeals are that you are fucking adorable and laugh at everything

not that you speak in a deep voice wtf 

edit: oh jesus christ BUING BUING is just wtf  

edit:


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 2, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Ichi do you have the Taeyeon and Sooyoung scans aswell??
> 
> IY : Jiyoung is trying her best but I don't know why she feels the need to act cute all the time , not as cringe worthy as Vic last season but still..
> 
> Yewon is actually very likable. Don't they have an actual house this season?



there is only Seob, that pic is from The Face Shop promotions


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

lol.

Instiz has Troublemaker written as Hyuna's solo song @_@


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 2, 2011)

SNSD Goobne Chicken Clear File Scans 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 2, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> SNSD Goobne Chicken Clear File Scans
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I went through those pictures and kept thinking to myself that they look so young and these must be old Goobne photos. Their faces look so fresh.. reminds me their 2008/2009 days. So nostalgic.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 2, 2011)

at first i thought the dog is real lolol

love how Jess' look...Ice Princess looks warm


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The things that I would do to be that panda...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr Taxi! Kor Promotion x3 sexier!


----------



## Chloe (Dec 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Woori, they've turned her in to a grandma


She's know as Grandma to the rest of Rainbow 

I swear when that BGY/Zelo/Himchan group debuts next month they will be the death of me.
The song wasn't as good as I Remember and I don't ship Zelo with Hyo. Hyo and Himchan ftw.
Zelo is so fucking cute 
BGY is cuter though :33

And Miryo is recording a solo album.

Many many happy


----------



## Adachi (Dec 2, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Suzy... your appeals are that you are fucking adorable and laugh at everything
> 
> not that you speak in a deep voice wtf
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

lol what happened to the Maxi single?

anyway Mr Taxi Ver of the album comes with the English Ver of Mr Taxi instead of Da Bois.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 2, 2011)

Not a word from SME about the maxi single, no idea what they are doing. 

And English version of Mr. Taxi? Oh boy.  Not sure if want.

Anyway, I am gonna ask again: do you guys have any recommendations on artists that I should listen to? So far I got IU, Leessang, Huh Gak, and Secret.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

nvm it's a false rumor. i was kinda interested in that tbh.

^ aside from Soshi, who else do you listen to in K-Pop? we could probably generate similar stuff that you'd probably like. but those 4 you have there are good and all released full albums full of new material recently (except Huh Gak but he still has a mini full of new songs so yeah).

I'd recommend Infinite's first full album/repackage as well


----------



## Chloe (Dec 2, 2011)

On the topic of recommendations, I want some good k-hiphop.
I've been listening to Hanhae all day :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

Leessang, Tasha (Yoon Mirae), Tiger JK, Dynamic Duo & Epik High are great choices to start with.

but if you want recent releases, Leessang's 7th Album, Tablo's Fever End & Dynamic Duo's latest release. oh and Simon D's solo album as well

I would recommend Get It In but it's one of Mirae's weakest songs so I suggest just browsing through her old material, there's a lot of r&b mixed in her tracks too.


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 2, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Mr Taxi! Kor Promotion x3 sexier!



shorts are not short enough...not sure if want

I think Suzy and Jiyoung will be the stars of IY2. I don't think even prime sunny would be able to compete. She looked like she wanted to fall asleep during the last segment. Producers should have picked Jessica or Seohyun or both this time 

Hyoyeon is doing worse than folding screen level and on her way to suk jin levels of uselessness.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2011)

Does it bother anyone else that IU's main dancer guy isn't performing with her?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2011)

Sooyoung's position , that's all


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

Best albums? Hmm lets see:

IU
Leessang
Tablo
Secret
Infinite
Brown Eyed Girls
WG (but I know you already listened to that)

These are up to you if you want to listen to them:
Ukiss
B1A4


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

Jpop stuff:

Shinee and Suju up against Jin (from Kattun), AKB and Namie. Stupid week, they're gonna get wrecked. But I've heard Shinee's album is gonna come with alot of free stuff. Also Nico Touches the Walls album aswell:33


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 2, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> Mr Taxi! Kor Promotion x3 sexier!



Take a groups worst single, promote it 3 times.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

> Take a groups worst single, promote it 3 times.



They're sure milking the hell out of it. I'm sure the released it digitally aswell in Korea. I'd love a Korean Bad girl tbh but this is a no go for me.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 2, 2011)

i sleep for 13 hours yesterday and miss so much stuff /lesigh


----------



## Spica (Dec 2, 2011)

They must be saving money or something to keep milking Mr. Taxi. AND IT'S NOT THEIR WORST SINGLE. /meluuuuv

There are quite good songs in their albums actually:

Oscar: Bad girl concept
TRICK: Sophisticated bad girl concept
Top Secret: If they wanted to keep milking Hoot


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 2, 2011)

lmao 
the poster has such a different feel than the album.



> Rookie group AA has announced that they will be releasing a mini-album in January. They have reportedly collected 50 songs for review, and are in the process of carefully hand-selecting the track that will make their way onto the new album. The boys are also reportedly working on a song with famous Japanese producer, Daishi Dance.
> 
> An AA representative informed OSEN during a phone interview December 2nd, “The members will be showing their fans a completely different side of them with this new mini-album. They are diligently going through each of the fifty songs.”
> 
> ...



Hi there.
mini album you say 
this is good new.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 2, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> I think Suzy and Jiyoung will be the stars of IY2. I don't think even prime sunny would be able to compete. She looked like she wanted to fall asleep during the last segment. Producers should have picked Jessica or Seohyun or both this time
> 
> Hyoyeon is doing worse than folding screen level and on her way to suk jin levels of uselessness.



We know the other girls had to audition but do people think Sunny volunteered for IY2 or did the producers ask her to join in..? 

She was the most popular by ep 30 or so in IY, but do people think she should have just kept her image to the farm, Greeny's mum, fearless Sunny etc..? 

Would it have been better if there were all just fresh faces for IY2?

Also, _Jessica_ catching octopuses in the mud....I cant even imagine that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2011)

I just realized who blonde Sunny reminds me of


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

TOP & Bom looks great, song sounds horrible in Japanese tho =/

Enno, Rainbow are releasing next week as well, praying that Mach will do decent ;_;

wait AA is considering the Japanese market already?

if they do it like DGNA/The Boss or Supernova then it's fine but if they're gonna do it like B2st/Suju then they should forget it

same goes for B1A4.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm worried for Rainbow, Tara did shockingly poorly for their second single. Stupid, who told them to release Yayaya when they have so much greatness on their first album

But still Mach might have a chance of being a grower, if only they got on Music Station.

Hyunseung on kissing hyuna:


> I was surprised and thought it'd be awkward. *After practicing a lot, it became easier. *I know that people have a lot of different opinions on kiss performances, but personally, I think it's cool. As long as you find a center in yourself, it can be regarded as just another performance."



 Lucky


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

Rainbow better release something original for their 3rd single, they only have two songs left they can remake & they probs shouldn't be remaking anymore.

T-ara were lazy, didn't even bother translating Roly Poly on the Ya Ya Ya Single, just stuck the Korean ver there. tbh I think they went with Ya Ya Ya because they didn't even have to translate it (much)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 2, 2011)

just pre ordered Mr Taxi xD


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 2, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> TOP & Bom looks great, song sounds horrible in Japanese tho =/.



Agreed. I think all kpop songs sound like shit in japanese though. Something about Bom's eyes... when she turns around for that first time, I was like ""


----------



## Chloe (Dec 2, 2011)

Bom shops for lingerie


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Agreed. I think all kpop songs sound like shit in japanese though. Something about Bom's eyes... when she turns around for that first time, I was like ""



nah, I think there's a few good ones out there (A, Mach, Mister, Jumping, um... a few others I can't think of rn) but Oh Yeah is primarily a rap song and GD&TOP are pretty bad at Japanese so it affects their rapping & flow.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 2, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Bom shops for lingerie



Who she be doing these days??


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Dec 2, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Agreed. I think all kpop songs sound like shit in japanese though. Something about Bom's eyes... when she turns around for that first time, I was like ""


I'm gonna be completely biased and say Rainbow's songs sound amazing in Japanese.
4minute's Muzik wasn't that bad in Japanese. Hyuna's rap actually sounded fierce in it.
BEG's Japanese stuff doesn't sound too bad too.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 3, 2011)

So natural and sexy!


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

Graeme said:


> So natural and sexy!





I like how he's holding her.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Dec 3, 2011)

Even with the troll face, she is a gem.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

Spamming like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 3, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Anyway, I am gonna ask again: do you guys have any recommendations on artists that I should listen to? So far I got IU, Leessang, Huh Gak, and Secret.



Some of my favorites


Kim tae woo
Eru
Kangta
2am
LEDapple
FT island
DGNA
B1A4
Jiggy Dogg
U-Kiss
SE7EN
Uhm Jung Hwa
8eight
Hwanhee
HITT
V.O.S
Block B
Davichi
Jang geun suk (mostly his OSTs but his single is pretty nice, i love byebyebye)
Lee jun ki ( his mini j-style was awesome)
M Signal
Sesame and Cotton Candy
Super junior T
SuperNova
X-5
F.cuz
Z:EA
SM☆SH
Lips-Bite
I kinda left out big groups


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 3, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Some of my favorites
> Kim tae woo



Kim Tae Woo's cover of Gee is pretty cool too.

[YOUTUBE]uUNaTWDENmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2011)

Adachi said:


> Not a word from SME about the maxi single, no idea what they are doing.
> 
> And English version of Mr. Taxi? Oh boy.  Not sure if want.
> 
> Anyway, I am gonna ask again: do you guys have any recommendations on artists that I should listen to? So far I got IU, Leessang, Huh Gak, and Secret.



Judging from your taste you'll like Sunny Hill , 4men , Epik High , 10cm and Mad soul child


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 3, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Kim Tae Woo's cover of Gee is pretty cool too.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uUNaTWDENmI[/YOUTUBE]



There's a version of him doing it in a studio live, along with Kissing You, and Taeyeon is there. It's VERY impressive.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 3, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> nvm it's a false rumor. i was kinda interested in that tbh.
> 
> ^ aside from Soshi, who else do you listen to in K-Pop? we could probably generate similar stuff that you'd probably like. but those 4 you have there are good and all released full albums full of new material recently (except Huh Gak but he still has a mini full of new songs so yeah).
> 
> I'd recommend Infinite's first full album/repackage as well


WG, 2NE1, a few songs from BB and DBSK - that's really it. I'm a ballads type of guy, so most of the songs I listen to are slow/R&B ones. As long as the song has emotion and a good rhythm, then it's good in my book.

The main reason why I am asking this is because I've mainly been listening to mainstream stuff ever since I got into K-Pop in 09, and recently I just feel like expanding into the more 'unknown' stuff that I've never gave a chance to listen to.


Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Se7en said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hustler said:


> Judging from your taste you'll like Sunny Hill , 4men , Epik High , 10cm and Mad soul child


Whoa, thanks for all the rec, guys. Didn't expect to get so many names lol.

Is this Jung Juri or someone from Sistar?


Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 Never change, South Korea.
LOL I love this girl.


Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 3, 2011)

for Seob fan!


----------



## Chloe (Dec 3, 2011)

Not Your Girl (Jap Ver) - Rainbow
To be on their Mach release


----------



## Chloe (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy shit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb6-DoWf0so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Dec 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


>


LEEEEEAAAAAAAGUE OF LEGEEEEEEEEEENDS

When I have a kid that's what I'll do.



Except fapping to porn.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM3CiV7JAf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

Sas your kid is gonna hate you.

YG family set list seems pretty damn good.



> SE7EN + DAESUNG - It Hurts
> SE7EN + DAESUNG + TAEYANG + SEUNGRI - Lonely Acoustic
> GD&TOP - Oh Yeah (with CL and Minzy)
> 2NE1 + GUMMY - Last Farewell
> ...



FUUUUUU It hurts and Lonely in HD, I need

TOP dance battle


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2011)

oh god haha


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 3, 2011)

Need a full version of that asap!


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 3, 2011)

more yg fam fancams


----------



## Adachi (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn, I would love to go to this concert. The setlist had me sold. I'm surprised 1TYM wasn't there though, after reading AKP's article.

-edit- Daesung and Se7en doing "It Hurts" : holyshitiloveit

-edit2- Hold on, YG himself didn't perform as well. I'm guessing his performance and 1TYM's are either happening tonight or in Japan.

-edit3-


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Z1LFeYZD5to[/YOUTUBE]

I judge this when i hear the song/debut.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 3, 2011)

/dead


----------



## Sasori (Dec 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sas your kid is gonna hate you.


No way, he'll get to see porn early.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2011)

TOP just owned all the YG stages in history


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2011)

TOP is awkward like fuck. It hurts and Lonely sound great, Se7en Y so good. Taeyang whoever is getting poorer live.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 3, 2011)

need studio version of i'm the best


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2011)

oh my god Top 

that was just wow haha


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

According to IBB Top kissed Se7en in/after digital bounce 

i need a fan cam of that 
-----::


here's a description.




Guise, i have been enlightened to Ulzzangs
two in particular.
Yu ha min and Kang hyuk min


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy shit. Screw you UMK for blocking Trouble Maker in less than an HALF AN hour of upload!

farrrrrrrrk!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

So, the translator for Super Junior was killed in a car accident, but people on tumblr keep reblogging it as their manager was killed. Oh, the misinformation.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 4, 2011)

ouch ;_; still, RIP to the translator.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, can't find an actual source though..


----------



## Adachi (Dec 4, 2011)

R.I.P Suju translator.

I can't seem to get enough of Daesung & Se7en's "It Hurts" lol, been listening to it all day.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

get out remix is ehh.

should have included the mission instrumentals.
I NEED those in my life.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2011)

R.I.P Sujus' translator


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]U-iK9OH0YfM[/YOUTUBE]


I am surprised 2PM. very surprised.
I like this a lot.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

The only Black Pearl I enjoy, sorry PotC.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, its Yuri's birthday!

Shes 23 right? Has she ever mentioned if she likes older guys?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh shit that's today!

@WD: I believe she's turning 22. A mere 3 years older than me, where's the difference?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had this on my ipod for a while, but it's a MUST listen for anyone who hasn't yet.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Heard it before , incredible version

What happened to the other member of Chocolat?? I'd like them a bit more if they didn't show Tia's face every 2 secs. Syndrome was like Tia's face featuring 4 other girls .


----------



## koguryo (Dec 4, 2011)

The fuck ever happened to all of the awesome special stages they did once in a while?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw7jptqIwRE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2011)

Speaking of Gayo's BB and 2ne1 are confirmed to be attending

Gimme my WonderBang


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I've had this on my ipod for a while, but it's a MUST listen for anyone who hasn't yet.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2011)

GET OUT OF MY THREAD CHARLES


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2011)

Made me lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

Hara's like stfu ho

Special stages were screwed up since Companies only like their own artists doing special stages with each other.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching the entire fest (since the setlist was so awesome) but i gotta point out how amazing secret have become

they've improved sooooo much.

[YOUTUBE]G522VL_9S7I[/YOUTUBE]

edit: I AM SO MASSIVELY JEALOUS OF ANYONE WHO WENT TO SEE THIS.

imeantheykeptshowingfans

BUT THE MICS ARE FLAWLESS
and the set list is EPIC.

seriously wtf


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok guys, I have to admit I've never really listened to K-Pop/Rock/Music in general but I am interested. I like every music genre so can anyone give me some recommendations to start with? :33


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

Cara did you see the girl crying at the SNSD/Shinee dance stage?

It's a great concert but it could do without all the shots to white women dancing/crying

Hyo was badass though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFrJnCQSReU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

@Cara: Ikr. It's pretty much the perfect Kpop concert, yeah it's missing YG but otherwise what more could any Kpop fan want?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

The White Guys when SNSD were singing The Boys

Someone needs to gif them.

Lol a group of Gee T-shirts. But for some reason I can hear some girl singing along with SNSD>_>


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy shit the white guy crying when SNSD gave him a flower

The audience is half the entertainment here. Also MBLAQ were fucking awesome. The improvement that a good mic can do. And also Yonghwa is really loud lol.

Ugh DSP removed the audio from STEP.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2011)

OH MY GOD i was loling at that part so hard

and poor sica, she was sick and seo sang her part



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Ok guys, I have to admit I've never really listened to K-Pop/Rock/Music in general but I am interested. I like every music genre so can anyone give me some recommendations to start with? :33



On the front page of the thread i've made an intro to kpop groups, it should hold some links

atm me and enno are watching a concert, but we'll probably be happy to link stuff later XD

and also he knows more about krock

and krap is also quite amazing in general


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

DBSK's Charisma level is like Hokage level, damn.

Women hugging eachother at the DBSK performance


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2011)

STEP AUDIO DASFJSADFASFDASF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

It was almost perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

I was pissed, it was suppoused to be their best live of Step aswell

Their korean ones were all lipsynching.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing could make those freaks blush


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Ok guys, I have to admit I've never really listened to K-Pop/Rock/Music in general but I am interested. I like every music genre so can anyone give me some recommendations to start with? :33


I recommend u PM ur nudes.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

What concert are you guys talking about?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2011)

Kpop Sydney Fest.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, okay.
I thought you were talking about the billboard one for a minute.




lmao


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Kpop Sydney Fest.



Are you guys watching it on a particular channel or just checking out the different fancam vids...?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Are you guys watching it on a particular channel or just checking out the different fancam vids...?



Not Your Girl (Jap Ver) - Rainbow


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone here like trax enough?
- i suppose this is to make up for not being in SMTOWN NY.


[YOUTUBE]QCyj74YByCc[/YOUTUBE]
Information on how TRAX shall grace NYC with their presence:

HITSNY presents: The Trax
Performance date: December 17, 2011
Time: 7 pm
Location: Bennett Media Studio
Tickets: Free

Giveaway:
For this exclusive performance by The Trax, there are only 150 tickets available.
How to receive a ticket:
1. Please "like" our page. 
2. On Sunday, December 4, 2011 at 12:00 PM EST, we will put up a post on  page and a link to an online form.
3. The first 150 people to fill out this form will receive admission. Please use your name as it appears on a picture ID. A government issued or school issued ID is ok.
4. Once you have filled out the form, reply to this post. We will be cross checking to verify whether you replied to this post.

You may:
1. Bring your camera, NO tripods or monopods.
2. Light sticks, towels, fan items.

Please do not do the following:
1. Do not sign up for another person. Only yourself. You will not be able to reserve an extra for a friend or a family member.
2. Do not leave extra replies, aside from the one you post with your name.
3. Do not try to sell these tickets, because HITSNY is providing them for free.
4. Failure to abide by these rules will result in the loss of your ticket to the performance.

On the day of the performance:
1. Doors open at 6:30 pm for the audience with tickets.
2. This is separate from the auditions. You will need to sign up regardless of whether you auditioned or not.
3. Please bring your government issued or school issued ID that can verify your name and face. A Bank ATM Card will ONLY work if it has a photo on it.
4. If you do not have an ID, you will not be able to attend the performance.
5. Please minimize your personal items you bring. We do not have a separate storage area to hold bags and jackets.
6. There are no seats. The Trax will be performing 2 songs, so it will be a standing show. First come, first serve. No shoving or pushing.
7. The performance will be filmed and may air on TV.
8. Failure to obey these rules will result in your removal from the performance.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

i love that SBS has it's own channel.
[YOUTUBE]J75d3vtrWBo[/YOUTUBE]
werk it hyunseung
i really like  the live, but i have to say, hyuna made a little worse.
she can't really hold her notes other than her rap part, and even with that just barely.


all that heavy breathing -on purpose-
is getting to me.

EDIT:

Inki for this week in HD


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 4, 2011)

So I just listened to this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVDRNKM4l-k[/YOUTUBE]

:WOW

And also I'm quite fascinated with Phantom's song. Can't stop listening to it tbh.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 4, 2011)

Se7en said:


> i love that SBS has it's own channel.
> [YOUTUBE]J75d3vtrWBo[/YOUTUBE]
> werk it hyunseung
> i really like  the live, but i have to say, hyuna made a little worse.
> ...



AHHH! I knew I shouldn't have unsubscribed from them a month ago on youtube! Thanks for the video.

If anyone finds Step from the concert, please post it!


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yNJ-qAlzz_s[/YOUTUBE]

o.
It's a gospel singing the chorus.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2011)

C'mon...


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 4, 2011)

^
The agency stated, “A total of three music video directors will participate in the production of ‘Lovey Dovey’ music video, and a total of five versions including drama, dance, and club versions will be released.”

They continued, “‘Lovey Dovey’s first music video, the drama version starring Qri, will be 17 minutes and 30 seconds long, and will be released on the 24th, Christmas Eve… the teaser for this production was revealed on December 1st.”

“In addition to the drama version, currently 4 other versions of ‘Lovey Dovey’ music video are in the making… We are working hard to show you a variety of sides,” they added.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2011)

Honestly what's wrong with CCM ?  The girls are hot I admit but they're really forcing T-ara down our throats

17 minutes?? looool


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2011)

And 5 different versions /dead

Will probs watch the drama Ver for Qri & Eunjung


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2011)

Long but very interesting read about Big Bangs history . Maybe biased as hell but interesting nevertheless


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 5, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Long but very interesting read about Big Bangs history . Maybe biased as hell but interesting nevertheless



you can tell it's biased but i did learn a couple facts in there about Pik Peng.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahh damn, I'm only on ep 41. Need to catch up after exams.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HT-RSzUPeGI[/YOUTUBE]

it's mirrored but enjoy it ;----------------------------;
i already spazzed on tumblr so i'm good now


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Anyone here like trax enough?
> - i suppose this is to make up for not being in SMTOWN NY.
> 
> Information on how TRAX shall grace NYC with their presence:
> ...



I love TRAX, pity that I can't go to the concert.  I get off work exactly a 7 PM that day.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 5, 2011)

Se7en announced that His Mini-album will be out on January 18th, 2012.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 5, 2011)

^ No!...

Dont give them the Snickers you fools...!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 5, 2011)

lolol Hara ! <3

---


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2011)

6 months later, SM decides to repackage soshi's first jpn album.

WHAT IS THIS FUCKERY


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 5, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol Hara ! <3
> 
> ---



What show is that gif from? 

 @ the dude crying during kissing you 

I wonder how many different versions of Lovey Dovey there will be. 

jiyoung keeps owning IY2 
that chief dude still irritates me though...wish he would get censored out 

I didn't know boom was still 29. I thought he was like 40


----------



## Chloe (Dec 5, 2011)

Man the video of Shock at the Sydney kpop fest has the worst editing ;A;
They cut Dongwoon's part 
You weren't able to hear my epic fangirling.

I lol'd at the chick that was crying


----------



## Chloe (Dec 5, 2011)

Seob rockin' out to Snoop Dogg.
And gangster Sooyoung.
This video is just so dkfsjhsgubs for me xD


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone else here have asian hair?
I do but I think I might just go short hair again....isn't this long hair bullcrap annoying after a while?....too lazy to cut though


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 5, 2011)

yu ha min sets
me gusta 


8ghosts said:


> I wonder how many different versions of Lovey Dovey there will be.



they already announced this 
five


----------



## Chloe (Dec 5, 2011)

Yu ha min will take over the world.

I've seen this about 20 times on my dash today.
I wonder why


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 5, 2011)

Yu ha min should take over 

/fuu image is blocked


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2011)

omg my bbs ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2011)

SloGoob said:


>





Rain's Angel said:


> omg my bbs ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 5, 2011)

yes it's the Christmas single ;_;

lol I loved everything Infinite's released so far shockingly. there's only one or two songs I don't like (and I wouldn't call them bad tracks).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2011)

SM is kidding itself with SNSD's taxi album and now a Japanese repackage. 

I love Infinite's song, making some of the best male pop idol music right now tbh.

Also Gyuri's cleavage


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2011)

I just bought a one way ticket to Korea.

NO JOKE.

Literally woke up and my friends were like YO LETS GO KOREA and i was like lololol ok and then booked it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2011)

Tap some ass while you're there Sas.

Seriously I wish my friends were as spontaneous as your sas

I have to push them forever to even go to Blackpool the dumbasses


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2011)

lol my friends are in the line for United Cube concert in London.

Dammit I should have gone. All the hot fangirls probably there.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Tap some ass while you're there Sas.


We're living in a fucking hostel lmao

Shared bunk beds and shit and we are joking about what happens if one of us pulls. Gotta watch each other fuck.

Either way we are planning on kidnapping and raping a girl while we're there.

The difficult thing is how to find a way to decide the order in which we will fuck her.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2011)

YO ANYONE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT TO DO IN KOREA LOLOLOL?

AND I DONT MEAN TOURIST STUFF


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2011)

WHATS LEGAL AGE IN KOREA?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2011)

None of us have really been to Korea to give you suggestions  but according to my friend the night life is fantastic so your best chance is hitting the clubs .

19 is the legal age I believe since they always add 1 year to their actual age


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2011)

Hit Hongdae, that's where all the fun is I think. Kog will probably help you much more since if we went this would happen:

Cara:

1: Stalk Seohyun outside of Soshi apartment and throw LGBT leaflets at her window
2: Go see Lotte World and sing Karaoke:33
3: Kill Yonghwa

Hust:

1: Stalk Hyosung/Vic
2: Try to get in to YG headquarters through his Korean contacts
3: Get Pissed 

RA:

1: Fangirl that she's in Korea
2: Buy CDs
3: Tap Minhyuk/Joongki

Noda:

1: Try to tap Donghae
2: Try to tap Sunggyu
3: If it all fails become a Priest in Korea and tap Siwon

Also Sasori try to stay out of the Prisons, actually wut am I talking about this is Korea and you're Asian, unless you bulldoze a girls school and kill puppies then just maybe you might have to go to prison


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 5, 2011)

not on that list.


The reason SM is doing a repackage in japan is because it's more money they'll be gaining than if they do it in korea.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Also Sasori try to stay out of the Prisons, actually wut am I talking about this is Korea and you're Asian, unless you bulldoze a girls school and kill puppies then just maybe you might have to go to prison


Daww wanted to go into a girls school lol

And don't they eat puppies anyway ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg my bbs ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 5, 2011)

Fany!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 5, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Yu ha min will take over the world.
> 
> I've seen this about 20 times on my dash today.
> I wonder why


WHO DAT? gyuri?!?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2011)

> not on that list.



Lol Sorry.

Se7en:

1: Pinch Hongki's ass
2: Be a super Trap
3: Buy Jaejoong's memorabilia accidently



> The reason SM is doing a repackage in japan is because it's more money they'll be gaining than if they do it in korea.



I know why they're doing it but it spreads a bad rep. Japanese CD's cost alot, and putting out something like this is abit of a slap in the face of Japanese Sones.



> Love how Hoya's gift fell



I lolled at Sungyeol thinking he's a gift. He'd make a cheaper boyfriend than Joey who gave out sex coupons.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 5, 2011)

lol another JP album for SNSD,...more remix!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hust:
> 
> 1: Stalk Hyosung/Vic


On crutches as well 

I can't believe I just said that , get well soon baby


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 5, 2011)

....I don't know what I'd do in Korea, lol so many options.......



Rain's Angel said:


> omg my bbs ;_;


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> WHO DAT? gyuri?!?



Yeah, she's doing that 200 lb Beauty thing, assuming it's a musical?


Also, this is from that Hyuna dup song that I never tookt he time to listen to:



Da fuck? Songs and dance moves are getting banned, and that dude is like "don't mind me, just giving oral on stage."


----------



## Chloe (Dec 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> On crutches as well
> 
> I can't believe I just said that , get well soon baby





Graeme said:


> Da fuck? Songs and dance moves are getting banned, and that dude is like "don't mind me, just giving oral on stage."


:rofl


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 6, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Also, this is from that Hyuna dup song that I never tookt he time to listen to:
> 
> 
> 
> Da fuck? Songs and dance moves are getting banned, and that dude is like "don't mind me, just giving oral on stage."



tsk, tsk, tsk...

So much for keeping it classy...


----------



## rice (Dec 6, 2011)

guys, sorry if i sound stupid, but when did the wonder girls release an english version of be my baby?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCQGx2AS8q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 6, 2011)

rice said:


> guys, sorry if i sound stupid, but when did the wonder girls release an english version of be my baby?
> 
> [YUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCQGx2AS8q8[/YOUTUBE]



The English version is part of their Wonder World album =)

So yeah, not much people talked about it in this thread. Just the Korean version.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I will watch Dream High 2, for Hyorin and Kang Sora.




Are they just trying to go for unclassy with Hyuna?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Yeah, she's doing that 200 lb Beauty thing, assuming it's a musical?
> 
> 
> Also, this is from that Hyuna dup song that I never tookt he time to listen to:
> ...


       .


----------



## JJ (Dec 6, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> Man the video of Shock at the Sydney kpop fest has the worst editing ;A;
> They cut Dongwoon's part
> You weren't able to hear my epic fangirling.
> 
> I lol'd at the chick that was crying



They cut out Lee Joon's part in Mona Lisa too. Epic fail. 



Graeme said:


> Yeah, she's doing that 200 lb Beauty thing, assuming it's a musical?
> 
> 
> Also, this is from that Hyuna dup song that I never tookt he time to listen to:
> ...



How much did they pay to allow this?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

That pretty much proves that Troublemaker is a sex song. Didn't Hyunseung also touch Hyuna's lady parts?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

ohdamn, Boyfriend are amping up their promotions, 3rd single already?

guess Starship saw how you get boy bands popular - non stop promotions.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

But quality matters too. But Sweettune is pretty good so I expect it'll be good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

So January Comebacks so far are rumored to be Block B, Se7en & Teen Top?

& Lovey Dovey is gonna be released at end December so which means those two boy groups pretty much stand no chance at winning anything.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2011)

oh god i hate yoobin's english rap in be my baby 

i literally just made that face


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

I love Inpinitu's song so much, I hope they perform it.

This year has been decent, next few months look empty though, who's left to comeback?

Teentop and Block B have no chance anyway though, they don't sell at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

Yonghwa really has the taste of an overly rich yet tasteless housewife


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> oh god i hate yoobin's english rap in be my baby
> 
> i literally just made that face



it really is horrendous =/

the rest of the song sounds better in English tho.

Enno, they're not gonna be promoting this  idk maybe we'll get one live perf of it.

damn lots of people are working with Sweet Tune now. Hope the quality of their songs don't go down like Brave Bros did once he started working with more artists.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah i was enjoying it up until that part exactly, and then it was like...ohgodican'ttakethis



Ennoea said:


> Yonghwa really has the taste of an overly rich yet tasteless housewife



oh shit 

he needs to burn that


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

> Enno, they're not gonna be promoting this  idk maybe we'll get one live perf of it.



They better, I swear they harmonize so well.

I can't believe that hideous rug costs $2600.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

^ he's not alone, looks like all dem kpop leaders like leopard print (looking at chu Sunggyu)

He's affected the whole of infinite with that obsession @_@


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2011)

I'mma be on MBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Our group with other groups did a flashmob for Kim Gunmo's Christmas special.  We did it with Secret and Bang Yong Gook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

JIEUN IS SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M STILL SPAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

FUUUU KOGGGGG!! Tell us what show and we'll see you. 


Even the Yoong loves it.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2011)

Loolala or something.  The Christmas Special episode.  Zinger, Sunhwa, and Jieun in Santa outfits!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG aren't Gyuri & G.NA hosting/mcing that!?!?

SO JELLY OF U RN KOG.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> OMG aren't Gyuri & G.NA hosting/mcing that!?!?
> 
> SO JELLY OF U RN KOG.



I HAVE NO IDEA BUT ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT'S KIM GUNMO'S SPECIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!  I WAS LIKE 1 METER AWAY FROM SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THEY ARE A LOT SHORTER THAN I EXPECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  JIEUN HAD HEELS ON AND SHE WAS STILL ONLY AT MY SHOULDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TOTALLY BEHIND THE MC'S AT THE MBC STUDIO SO YOU'LL DEFINITELY SEE ME, JUST LOOK FOR THE KOREAN GUY WITH THE BEARD AND THICK-RIMMED GLASSES!!!!!  FUCKING CAPS LOCK!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR U ONCE IT AIRS.

 except for Sunhwa, the rest of Secret are all shorties


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

How tall are you Kog? I always guess idols are shorter than we think they are.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm only like 169.5cm, maybe around 171cm with my shoes on


----------



## Chloe (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm jelly you got to see Bang Yong Guk 

Zinger's only 157cm


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I'm jelly you got to see Bang Yong Guk
> 
> Zinger's only 157cm



There was no Hyosung of course  It was an amazing experience though.  If we actually went with the original order we were thinking of doing, I would have been the first person besides the entertainers and pro dancers to come out lol.  Cuz at MBC I was in the first seat so I would've been number 1.  That also means I would've been that much closer to Secret.  Date on Thursday


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

I saw a Squirrel today:33

Trying to fit in


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2011)

Fancam is up lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYDKuv2Gsi8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2011)

That's lot of people , nice!

Seob has the best macros


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Sorry.
> 
> Se7en:
> 
> ...



I would totally do those except number 3.

I know. I don't think i've ever seen a repackage in japan too. :/
Avez and SM judging you harshly for SNSD's album.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

^ Soshi are under universal not AVEX

AVEX - AS & 2ne1
Universal - Soshi & KARA (tho their contract with UMJ is only for 2 albums so they're up for grabs once they finish promoting Super Girl) & 4min (if I'm not wrong)
EMI - T-ara
Sony - Secret

idk who else is under what already


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

> I would totally do those except number 3.



But Karam doesn't have much fan stuff does he


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2011)

KOG: LIVING THE DREAM


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are amazing news Kog. Congrats : )


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ Soshi are under universal not AVEX
> 
> AVEX - AS & 2ne1
> Universal - Soshi & KARA (tho their contract with UMJ is only for 2 albums so they're up for grabs once they finish promoting Super Girl) & 4min (if I'm not wrong)
> ...


I just assumed since SUJU and TVXQ are under avex.
DGNA are under sony as well


Ennoea said:


> But Karam doesn't have much fan stuff does he



my bias is Mika


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2011)

Yo kog wana meet up in korea.

There's about 10 guys coming with me. Where's the best place to find and rape a girl who won't be missed?


----------



## Spica (Dec 6, 2011)

^on narutoforums apparently


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

Can't stop won't stop the erection.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)

god i love Openworld teaser's

dgna teaser was glorious and so is


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 6, 2011)

SNSD Holiday Photobook get! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NJR8Inf77Ac[/YOUTUBE]

has this been posted?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 6, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUUBE]NJR8Inf77Ac[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> has this been posted?



idk, but this looks a well-setup stage! Looking forward to watching it!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 6, 2011)

>少女時代「GIRLS’ GENERATION」のリパッケージアルバム発売決定
2011年12月07日

CD収録楽曲 ★3タイプ共通 (3타입 공통)
1. The Boys (JAPANESEver.) ※未発表バージョン 미발표버전
2. THE GREAT ESCAPE (Brian Lee remix) ※未発表リミックス 미발표리믹스
3. BAD GIRL feat. DEV (The Cataracsremix) ※未発表リミックス 미발표리믹스
4. Time Machine ※未発表新曲 미발표신곡
5. MR.TAXI
6. GENIE
7. Gee
8. I’m In Love With The HERO
9. 훗(HOOT)
10. Let It Rain
11. Beautiful Stranger
12. you-aholic
13. Run Devil Run
14. BORN TO BE ALADY
15. Bonus track “MR.TAXI (Steve Aoki remix)” ※未発表リミックス 미발표리믹스

DVD ★初回限定盤･期間限定版のみ収録 (초회한정반, 기간한정반에만 수록)
1 The Boys (ENGLISH ver.)
2 BAD GIRL


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovVfLancwys&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

posted this before but god


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

I think Ma Boy dance practice has more views than the actual video. And rightfully so, it's tittastic.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)

am i only only one who doesn't really feel anything from dancing?
i just usually judge how good i think it is for males and female groups.

i get more from the actual voices 

probably why i don't really like that song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG YES TIME MACHINE!!!!

But why the fuck did they get Dev to feature on the remix of Bad Girl


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2011)

Sasori said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovVfLancwys&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> posted this before but god



you know i wonder if Sistar knows that this has about 6 million more views than all their official videos combined

meaning push push (600,000), shady girl (1.2mil), How dare you (2mil), so cool (6 mil)

and even then

the actual ma boy mv has 6 mil as well lol


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

The 10 Most Significant K-Pop idols of the 2000's


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2011)

Seems like Hyorin is more popular than Sistar. So it's the Hyuna effect.

Before anyone says stuff, I'm guessing that list if from the oldest to the newest. MTV clearly has no idea not to use No 1 in KPop, because it'll garner hate.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

^Except Hyorin is immensely talented; voted the best female vocalist in Korea by a panel of singing coaches and other professionals. I really hope she will be a part of the "army" I sometimes envision, of kpop stars that come to America and represent the true talent of the genre.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol tbh I'm shocked Sistar & Boyfriend have that many views on YouTube. How the fuck do they manage to get more views than Secret, After School, etc.

Boyfriends debut mv has more views than all infinite mvs and I think ukiss mvs too

I can understand Ma Boy cause it was a huge hit but So Cool?!? Really?!


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, Soyeon will be the new leader of T-ara when they start with Lovey Dovey. No real shock there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

Bleah I wanted Queen Qri to takeover


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, Soyeon pretty much carries the entirety of Cry Cry. Can't really deny her any longer. A Qri leadership will be like a Boram leadership; to help her. As much as I adore her, she's the one member who I can't really judge talent wise.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)

officialse7en 日本!!! se7en's japan new single [ANGEL] is on itunes!!! YEAH~~!!! 

yess.


Girls' Generation said:


> >少女時代「GIRLS’ GENERATION」のリパッケージアルバム発売決定
> 2011年12月07日
> 
> CD収録楽曲 ★3タイプ共通 (3타입 공통)
> ...



it either comes with two b2 size posters
or  two rubber coasters (white or blue) Wut?

Reackage edition of "GIRLS' GENERATION - The Boys -" release from Girls' Generation (SNSD) including a bonus track "The Boys (Japanese ver.)," an unreleased track "Time Machine," two versions of "Mr.Taxi (original ver. & unreleased remix one)," and unreleased remix versions of "Bad Girl" and "The Great Escape." This edition features special case and digipak, and includes a 36-page photo book and a bonus DVD with music clips of "The Boys (English ver.)" and "Bad Girl." *The contents of UPCH-29077 and UPCH-29078 are the same except for their obi and external bonus. *Unless otherwise indicated, DVDs are region-2 encoded (Japan, Europe, and Middle East), and carry no subtitles.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 6, 2011)

2NE1 & Big Bang pek

Also, Jiyong's message to his mom was so cute ; w ; when he takes a deep breath ngghhh


----------



## Zach (Dec 6, 2011)

lol more Japanese versions of already released songs.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

I want a Korean name. I demand you all call me... Noon Wan Ja now.


----------



## Zach (Dec 6, 2011)

You are Cae Woo.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

But Noon Wang Ja means Snow Prince 

I'm listening to Seoul FM, might just keep this on in the background everyday.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2011)

The fuck at that list. 2ne1 higher than SoshiBang?? hm



Rain's Angel said:


> Lol tbh I'm shocked Sistar & Boyfriend have that many views on YouTube. How the fuck do they manage to get more views than Secret, After School, etc.
> 
> Boyfriends debut mv has more views than all infinite mvs and I think ukiss mvs too
> 
> I can understand Ma Boy cause it was a huge hit but So Cool?!? Really?!


Sistar : Because Hyorin became the hot topic during IS2 and they released the song straight after that so people were interested I guess

Dj Doc featuring helped too 

Boyfriend : Most anti fans for a rookie group so I guess haters clicking on the video helps too


Graeme said:


> Also, Soyeon will be the new leader of T-ara when they start with Lovey Dovey. No real shock there.


Fuck yes! 

She should've been the leader from the get go , most responsible IMO


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> The fuck at that list. 2ne1 higher than SoshiBang?? hm



I think 2NE1 has more potential for breaking out in the US, which seems to be the basis of all the top rankings on that list.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I think 2NE1 has more potential for breaking out in the US, which seems to be the basis of all the top rankings on that list.



 mtv iggy list?

that list order is by debut date which is why miss A was placed at #1 cause they debut latest


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I think 2NE1 has more potential for breaking out in the US, which seems to be the basis of all the top rankings on that list.



Ah yes yes I went back and read it , must've missed this





> PLEASE NOTE: Bands are ordered chronologically from the oldest to the newest. Not ranked from least to most significant.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh shit, I didn't read that note at all. I was like "Wow, she agrees that Miss A is the next big thing. I FEEL INSIGHTFUL!"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 6, 2011)

tbh groups have no shot at making it in the US. Groups died out in the US 10 years ago, their best shot would be the European Market, who still care about groups & boy groups have had a crazy revival in the past 2-3 years.

Out of all the current idols (excluding those that alr tried with the US Debut like BoA & Se7en), I only really see G.NA having a nice shot at making it in the US since she already knows the language. Just needs the right songs.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't want Miss A anywhere near USA . JYP just ruins careers by trying one too many things , i'll be happy as long as they do well in Asia like Suju .

Jia pre-debut picture , lol bad ass


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 6, 2011)

didn't notice this.



> It seems like the song A-Yo has an English demo version which was originally sung by Denice Stone. The English version had surfaced online last year and it seems like SM Entertainment had brought rights to the song as they have done previously with SNSD’s Run Devil Run.


[YOUTUBE]bT2gcK8yr9A[/YOUTUBE]

Prefer this.
i love a-yo but i like this version more because i'm biased


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 7, 2011)

>buys 1st SNSD Japanese album 
>SM announcing Japanese album will be repackaged

fuck.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 7, 2011)

So tomorrow I have a date with one of the members from my dance club, she's IU's age and it feels weird knowing that she was 16 just a couple years ago.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 7, 2011)

have fun kog!

2am sound great no matter what language


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Jia pre-debut picture , lol bad ass



I like it!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Dec 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Jia pre-debut picture , lol bad ass


Omg I love her


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2011)

I stopped taking CCM seriously after the Kara debacle. How he got such a good debut album is still shocking.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 7, 2011)

Loving this group.
They're funny as hell
"Under my skin requires accompanying parent or 라이머"
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfO6vF4S4LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 7, 2011)

dear lord. 1080p in a japanese MV?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2011)

koguryo said:


> So tomorrow I have a date with one of the members from my dance club, she's IU's age and it feels weird knowing that she was 16 just a couple years ago.


RAPE HER

I WOULD BE MAD THAT SHE_ WASNT_ 16.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 7, 2011)

Sasori said:


> RAPE HER
> 
> I WOULD BE MAD THAT SHE_ WASNT_ 16.



Lol

How long are u gonna be here Sas?  I can tell you about places for shopping, clubbing, etc


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't shop need to save money. Though not sure how that will play out cos I'm a shopaholic.

Tell me about clubs!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I don't want Miss A anywhere near USA . JYP just ruins careers by trying one too many things , i'll be happy as long as they do well in Asia like Suju .
> 
> Jia pre-debut picture , lol bad ass



just saw this 

that's fucking badass


----------



## koguryo (Dec 7, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Can't shop need to save money. Though not sure how that will play out cos I'm a shopaholic.
> 
> Tell me about clubs!



Well there are three different areas to go to

Hongdae: This is the place a lot of college kids and foreign teachers go clubbing.  It's usually packed inside the clubs and Korean girls will come off as very conservative.  The hip-hop clubs that YG own are located here.  Also this is the area underground rap battles are held and stuff but I have yet to find them.

Gangnam: This is the more expensive district.  Mostly house and electronic.

Itaewon: This is the area where a lot of foreigners go to.  Mostly soldiers.  The girls here are apparently less conservative here, I have never been clubbing here.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still trying to hunt down the instrumental for I Want You by Drunken Tiger. Traced it back to Black Connection by Camp Lo, and then back to Love is the Answer by The Stylistics (original of the sample), but still can't find just an instrumental 



Edit: omg, finally found it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

Itaewon is where all the girls who want white guys go? Sasori will have no luck there.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2011)

Wait, what? I'm a white guy. Can I mapquest this?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)

SMTown 2011 Winter Album Pictures

omg omg! SNSD <3


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2011)

Itaewon freedom!!!

Lol digging all the recent running man guests , so charming . They just need Ha Ji Won and everything will be perfect.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> SMTown 2011 Winter Album Pictures
> 
> omg omg! SNSD <3



All the men are ruining that picture for me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)

I fucking love Ha Ji Won


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2011)

^ Lol she's amazing



IchiTenshou said:


> SMTown 2011 Winter Album Pictures
> 
> omg omg! SNSD <3



God all the girls look flawless 

Vic , Boa and Yoona especially  .. TaeSooSeob too


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope the China RM ep is good, because the last one with Jing was bad.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I hope the China RM ep is good, because the last one with Jing was bad.



Hong Kong?? It has Yonghwa , bound to be epic


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 8, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Itaewon freedom!!!
> 
> Lol digging all the recent running man guests , so charming . They just need Ha Ji Won and everything will be perfect.



Holy fuck. I will definitely watch RM if she appears as guest!



IchiTenshou said:


> I fucking love Ha Ji Won


Now I gotta wait until there's a dvdrip of Sector 7 :3




IchiTenshou said:


>



I don't see any images D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)

aigoo weird!
repost!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)

and this is where i put mah goodiess~~


----------



## koguryo (Dec 8, 2011)

Date today was cancelled.  Finals are next week and well let's just say I am nicer than Yonghwa when he was Shinwoo lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2011)

drama reference does not compute

either way I hope its rescheduled soon.  



IchiTenshou said:


> SMTown 2011 Winter Album Pictures
> 
> omg omg! SNSD <3



had to wiki smtown, there was one extra girl xD  seems "iconiq" is on it


----------



## koguryo (Dec 8, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> drama reference does not compute
> 
> either way I hope its rescheduled soon.
> 
> ...



When Yonghwa was in "You're Beautiful" and didn't get the girl because he wasn't the male lead character that is jackass.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2011)

in two days ;_;

i am really hyped up


----------



## Chloe (Dec 8, 2011)

Posting relevant members.
They all should spend more time in the sun


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2011)

Relevant lacks Taeyeon yo !

Seob looks the best


----------



## Chloe (Dec 8, 2011)

^ Agreed
Here ya go~


----------



## Sasori (Dec 8, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> and this is where i put mah goodiess~~


lol wank bank



koguryo said:


> Date today was cancelled.  Finals are next week and well let's just say I am nicer than Yonghwa when he was Shinwoo lol


Dude she's asking for it. Just rape her. Rape her NAO


----------



## Sasori (Dec 8, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I'm still trying to hunt down the instrumental for I Want You by Drunken Tiger. Traced it back to Black Connection by Camp Lo, and then back to Love is the Answer by The Stylistics (original of the sample), but still can't find just an instrumental
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: omg, finally found it.


post     eeet


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't get obsession with the washed out look, Tan>>>>>>>Pale skin.

Lol AKP. AKB sold a million copies in one day, what are the chances Suju beat them?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasori said:


> post     eeet



[YOUTUBE]XWlP4wyJJkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get obsession with the washed out look, Tan>>>>>>>Pale skin.
> 
> Lol AKP. AKB sold a million copies in one day, what are the chances Suju beat them?



Allkpop released the album already?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

No they reported that Suju beat AKB48 and Namie Amuro on Oricon. Basically a bad submission.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 8, 2011)

;--; he can dance so much better than me in heels


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 8, 2011)

too lazy to save each pic? here


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2011)

The performance is just awkward.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 8, 2011)

That tune.

Is beautiful.

omg.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasori said:


> That tune.
> 
> Is beautiful.
> 
> omg.



Yeah, the tempo is a tiny bit slower than I Want You's, but that's the origin of it. Camp Lo truly did a fantastic job, one of the best instrumentals I've ever heard.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2011)

watching RM 71

Kwangsoo and Sukjin sharing the pancake 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Queen Jihyo team needs to find a Russian."



that just sounds so amusing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2011)

Sghkkitfcnnj

I will die tomorrow ;o;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2011)

RA

REST WELL

FOR SEOHYUN NEEDS 10X ALL THE SCREAMS YOU'VE EVER DONE FOR A KPOP IDOL


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2011)

Have fun RA!

IY episode is kinda boring, next week looks promising


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 8, 2011)

What's tomorrow?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2011)

Soshi concert in Singapore


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2011)

omg the next RM looks awesome.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah. Have fun :33




t.o.p and se7en
from yg concert.
been looking for this.
it's adorable


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2011)

Some fans forgot their tickets, but had proof that they bought them. They still weren't allowed in, so the tweeted to Se7en about it, and he came out and rescued them.


Badass.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 8, 2011)

He's so sweet.:33
i also love the fact that he wishes fans a happy birthday too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 8, 2011)

They are having two nights, the first one is today but I'm attending the one tomorrow. I'm so hyped up for it

Must sneak in my camera to get shots of Seohyun ;_;


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 8, 2011)

So today I gave my student the option of learning Taeyang's Wedding Dress on the piano. She didn't choose it. I gave her the stinkeye when she went to go get her juice


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 8, 2011)

Eru was born in New york
and he has 4 albums


i have have 1 of those albums
excuse me, let me cry 
i'm glad for tumblr and google /has been afraid to google him in case anime stuff appeared
i will get the rest now.

this made my day.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 9, 2011)

Will be making my first kpop purchase. Someone is selling me a 4minute For Muzik album, autographed by all 5 members.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 9, 2011)

we have SNSD VS IU on MUBank today!


----------



## Chloe (Dec 9, 2011)

All my creys


----------



## Spica (Dec 9, 2011)

guise, remember that korean dude in my uni who i tried to freak out with aegyo? he's a chaebol heir or something <_< 

OMO


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Spica said:


> guise, remember that korean dude in my uni who i tried to freak out with aegyo? he's a chaebol heir or something <_<
> 
> OMO



Wtf is that??

God I love IU but does she look pathetic now or what?? stupid Loen , gimme my fit bodied Iu back .

I feel like such a pedo stanning all these young idols , Suzy/Eunji/Iu


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2011)

I feel weird then I realize that there is a two year difference or less. XD

Though not counting those who are like 97ers.  I just find them creepy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

*swears to never stan anyone born after 94*

watch me stan those younger ppl 5 years later if i'm still into k-pop ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol! You're still young so it's ok  . I'd still stan the fuck out of Eunji/Suzy and Iu since they're 3/4 years younger than me max , not like i'm gona marry them 

Am I the only one who thinks Hyorin is over rated?? Can't stand her hype anymore lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

she is overrated. talented but wayyy overrated ever since Immortal Song 2

she's everywhere these days and now 90% of the kpop fanbase treat her like she's the best female idol blah blah. She's great but still has a long way to go with her technique. People always assume belting and having long high notes = great singing =/

I wish Starship gave Soyu some stuff to do, the girl has a good voice but it's never utilized in favor of Hyorin's.

Bora is pretty overrated as well, if not more so. at least with Hyorin, she has the chops & talent to back it up most of the time (I really love a lot of her IS2 performances). Girl is one of the worst female idol rappers out there and people think she's one of the best wtf.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> she is overrated. talented but wayyy overrated ever since Immortal Song 2
> 
> she's everywhere these days and now 90% of the kpop fanbase treat her like she's the best female idol blah blah. She's great but still has a long way to go with her technique. People always assume belting and having long high notes = great singing =/
> 
> ...


Spot on and thank you!

Exactly how I feel about the whole thing . They treat as a goddess of vocals but I honestly don't get it , she's good but not that great . I reckon Haeri, Navi and Gummy can blow her out of the water as far as I know, and there are millions more who could outsing her but cbb listing them all . 

I think Eunji > Hyorin but some people may disagree , I maybe biased but she's great .

Call it an epic fail but I didn't know it was Park Minyoung who featured in Haru Haru all this time , then again she's notorious for her plastic surgeries .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

Eunji is a technically better singer imo (but I think Hyorin has a lot more potential in terms of talent). I'm not surprised, considering she was A Pink's Vocal Coach before she joined as a member. Hyorin lacks a lot of control and emotion, I've never been really moved by her voice before. Her vocals work in her favor for a show like IS2, where it's like American Idol, people who belt are always better singers etc.

they need to let her sing more like this:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2011)

Eunji is A Pinks girl who swallowed a black woman, right?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Eunji is a technically better singer imo (but I think Hyorin has a lot more potential in terms of talent). I'm not surprised, considering she was A Pink's Vocal Coach before she joined as a member. Hyorin lacks a lot of control and emotion, I've never been really moved by her voice before. Her vocals work in her favor for a show like IS2, where it's like American Idol, people who belt are always better singers etc.
> 
> they need to let her sing more like this:


Eunji is way better technically . Never been a fan of people who could belt out notes and proclaim themselves to be the best singers , it's all about your lung capacity lol . 

Even though I love 2ne1 and Bom , I'd still say Minzy > Bom 


NudeShroom said:


> Eunji is A Pinks girl who swallowed a black woman, right?


This calls for a qualitative answer  lol jkz god knows who/what she swallowed but she sounds fantastic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lY7NJyv1xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll be honest, American Idol and all that shit has made people think that if you can hit those big notes you're a good singer, when half these folks can't sing properly in lower register. Hyorin is a good singer but her tone remains the same and it's all very emotionless. Someone like Eunji had an incredibly melodic voice when she's singing low, something not alot of people can do, as well as being able to hit big notes. BoA however trumps them all, she can do it all.

Someone like Han Hee Jeung, Hey or Yozoh could never hit the notes Hyorin could for instance but they can do things with their voices that Hyorin would have to spend the rest of her life learning.



> Even though I love 2ne1 and Bom , I'd still say Minzy > Bom



Minzy's got soul in her voice. Bom is good but they need to giver her a lower key to sing in. Also I hate how people think Dara has a terrible, she has a nice tone in her voice.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol American idol and X-factor honestly , every 2nd person auditions with an Adele song . Simon just cares about making money , doesn't matter how he makes it .

And also an honest question , is Frankie Cocozza what British chicks find attractive? 



> Minzy's got soul in her voice. Bom is good but they need to giver her a lower key to sing in. Also I hate how people think Dara has a terrible, she has a nice tone in her voice.



Minzy is damn good for her age , she'll only improve as she matures . Glad i'm not the only one who thinks Dara's voice blends all their vocals nicely .

Call me a retard but as a smoker I can tell Bom picked up smoking sometime during 2ne1 promotions , could so tell it was smoking problems  , so painful to watch her struggle during her lives but she was alright during MAMA's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

Dara has a nice tone but she is pretty bad live if she has too many parts to sing. I think being in a 4 member group is a disadvantage for her because it usually means each member has to carry more parts in a song. Yet it still works to her advantage because if you dump her in any larger group she'd be ignored because she'd be the generic member.

lol do you guys watch the US X Factor? The elimination shows have been glorious thus far. All the kids in the finals have had meltdowns the past few weeks, I guess this is why Idol had the minimum age of 16. Less emotional contestants to deal with but it makes for boring results shows.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Dara has a nice tone but she is pretty bad live if she has too many parts to sing. I think being in a 4 member group is a disadvantage for her because it usually means each member has to carry more parts in her song. Yet it still works to her advantage because if you dump her in any larger group she'd be ignored because she'd be the generic member.



She'd be the visual no matter what group you dump her in , only second to Yoona .

Personally I don't get what's so great about her even though she's pretty for her age 

Yeah I watch the US one here and there , only worthy one left is Josh IMO .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

idk, I always thought she was rly popular in Korea but apparently she's behind CL and Bom in terms of public recognition. Compared to Yoona who's definitely Top 2 of Soshi and has had so much more solo deals and cfs. Dara doesn't rly have much endorsements or deals or even acting stints.

yeah Josh should win. Melanie has a good voice but no X Factor and her accent that came out of fucking nowhere is so annoying.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol noway! In Korea 2ne1 ranking is 

1- Dara
2- Bom
3- CL
4- Minzy

Even internationally Dara trumps because of Filo fans but , Cl and Bom and pretty tied .

No one can compare to Yoona or Snsd . Their public recognition is beyond anything lol . Mainly because Snsd is their sunbaes by 2 years and feature in way more variety shows and dramas than anyone from YG .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

Bom's solo songs slay the charts so bad tho, that's why I always feel like she's the most popular member @_@.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Bom kills the charts but still Dara is way more popular . Pretty much how Taeyeon and Yoona are , Taeyeon could slay the charts but Yoona always has the public appeal and popularity . 

International wise it's arguable but even then i've seen way too many Dara stans lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

> And also an honest question , is Frankie Cocozza what British chicks find attractive?



You're talking about young stupid girls, they like arrogant pricks like him. Most older girls gag at the sight of him. Overall British girls have horrible taste, most of the girls I know prefer being in relationships where they get screwed over by the guy so they have drama in their lives, I blame reality tv.



> Call me a retard but as a smoker I can tell Bom picked up smoking sometime during 2ne1 promotions , could so tell it was smoking problems  , so painful to watch her struggle during her lives but she was alright during MAMA's



Probably explains alot lol.




> lol do you guys watch the US X Factor? The elimination shows have been glorious thus far. All the kids in the finals have had meltdowns the past few weeks, I guess this is why Idol had the minimum age of 16. Less emotional contestants to deal with but it makes for boring results shows.



UK ver but I've seen some of the US ver. I dislike it alot, it's not very good. And the kids were really annoying, esp that Astro guy, he should have been thrown off the second he refused to sing.

2NE1 are popular esp among younger college kids, but SNSD are more loved than everyone else, if that makes sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

> guise, remember that korean dude in my uni who i tried to freak out with aegyo? he's a chaebol heir or something <_<



He must be loaded


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You're talking about young stupid girls, they like arrogant pricks like him. Most older girls gag at the sight of him. Overall British girls have horrible taste, most of the girls I know prefer being in relationships where they get screwed over by the guy so they have drama in their lives, I blame reality tv.
> Probably explains alot lol.
> 
> UK ver but I've seen some of the US ver. I dislike it alot, it's not very good. And the kids were really annoying, esp that Astro guy, he should have been thrown off the second he refused to sing.
> ...


What RA said a while back is so true though , if One direction and The wanted could have a career in Europe , they would eat up Korean boy bands like no tomorrow . I honestly don't know why they're not even trying , as far as I know Euros > Us Dollars 

Glad i'm not the only one who disliked Astro , he was cocky as a mofo even though people were saying it's necessary for a rapper LOL!

Lupe is the only one who I like out of the current rappers , can't stand Lil cough syrup addict Wayne or Dumbrake 

Nowonder my cousin in England has a different gf every week


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

you gais needa watch this. it was GLORIOUS. even better than last week's 'JESUS LOVES YOU' shit Drew pulled out of nowhere.

the meltdown was epiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic omg.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> you gais needa watch this. it was GLORIOUS. even better than last week's 'JESUS LOVES YOU' shit Drew pulled out of nowhere.
> 
> the meltdown was epiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic omg.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

oh wait this isn't mirrored and it's even better in HD


----------



## Spica (Dec 9, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Wtf is that??



those loaded CEO-princes you see in dramas, silly. Hust, i'm dissappoint.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh wait this isn't mirrored and it's even better in HD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

Simon Cowell needs to stop. Cher did the same shit last year, same with that other moron Katie that started to cry and beg on the stage and was saved as well. 

Lol just watched Rachel, wtf she needs to grow up. 



> Lupe is the only one who I like out of the current rappers , can't stand Lil cough syrup addict Wayne or Dumbrake



LMAO



> What RA said a while back is so true though , if One direction and The wanted could have a career in Europe , they would eat up Korean boy bands like no tomorrow . I honestly don't know why they're not even trying , as far as I know Euros > Us Dollars



The Wanted suck balls. Really BB, SNSD (esp with their Japanese stuff), 2NE1, Tara, Miss A would blow up in the UK, their music is much better than stuff from One Direction or The Saturdays.



> Nowonder my cousin in England has a different gf every week



British guys and gals. They change BF's and GF's like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

T-ara have a great sound but god they slaughter the English vocabulary so badly

can you imagine Ya Ya Ya or Bo Peep in English? The horror.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2011)

...I had no idea X-factor was on.

/bad american


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

> Rachel looked smug as fuck and thought she wasn't going for sure then boom and she collapses and wails non stop. oh god this was rly good television



One thing Cowell is good at, giving these kids hope and then laughing all the way to the bank when they break down and go nuts on live tv.

Oh and Spica tap that.

Cara it sucks so it's fine. 

@Hust: Nicole is fake man, she cries at everything, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't worry they'll make 10 versions of the same shit , one of them is bound to have proper vocab



> The Wanted suck balls. Really BB, SNSD (esp with their Japanese stuff), 2NE1, Tara, Miss A would blow up in the UK, their music is much better than stuff from One Direction or The Saturdays.



I think 2ne1 could tear Europe apart , not even gona bring boy bands into it . Even U-Kiss can have a very successful career there , horny fan girls are horny .



> @Hust: Nicole is fake man, she cries at everything, it's ridiculous.



Lol I seriously can't tell , some people are very sensitive towards everything especially my mom


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2011)

I haven't watched an American reality singing show since Clay Aiken lost, I was in the fifth grade and super upset. 

I wish the Japanese repackage had more than one new song instead of remixes...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol hust does your mom cry at everything?

2NE1 need to probably tone down on the gear (because they'll come off alittle to try hard),  but musically they'd do very well. Tara's original music is tailored to Europe tbh, their english would need work though.

The Repackage is just a single album, it's abit silly SM expect people to pay 50 bucks for a re-release.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm anticipating the Bad Girl remix, I can feel it being a hot ass mess

especially with Dev being featured on it.

SM should've just released The Boys as a single with Time Machine as a B-Side. what was the point of repackaging anyway, get it over 1 million in shipment?

speaking of which, Super Girl is close to 450k now, daaaamn. And it's only the third week. lol @ 2pm and Shinee selling less than Kara on Kara's 2nd and 3rd weeks respectively


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

*TP!*



> Seobb and sy holding hands then Fany look at sy like telling her she wanna hold her hands too. so sy let go Seobb hand and hold ppany hand.



SMH Fany ruining my OTP!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

> speaking of which, Super Girl is close to 450k now, daaaamn. And it's only the third week. lol @ 2pm and Shinee selling less than Kara on Kara's 2nd and 3rd weeks respectively



Shinee has done really poorly, I though 100k atleast but not even close. As for Kara, I'm happy for them but next time UMJ and DSP better put it in more effort and have more than 4 new tracks. Atleast the haters can stfu now tho, it's nice to see them eat their words


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol hust does your mom cry at everything?
> 
> 2NE1 need to probably tone down on the gear (because they'll come off alittle to try hard),  but musically they'd do very well. Tara's original music is tailored to Europe tbh, their english would need work though.
> 
> The Repackage is just a single album, it's abit silly SM expect people to pay 50 bucks for a re-release.



Yes she does , she's very sensitive . Even cries watching movies and all and i'm the completely opposite , never cried during a movie . 

My friends are such bitches , cried at the end of Pursuit of happiness . I was the only one totally happy for Will Smith lol . 

T-ara's music would sound completely like Eurotrash with bit more bass  . With an Original repackage they could outsell Suju + bulk buying but instead they opted for this , their cheapness is astounding


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

Wish they kept the B-Sides single exclusives but people were saying this album doubles as a BEST OF album as well cause the bonus tracks have Mister/Jumping/STEP. Did Kara continue their contract with UMJ or did they decide to change companies?

anw After School are really going aggressive with Japan in 2012. Double A Side Single in January and full album in March.

what killed Shinee imo, was that over half of the album are remakes and Shinee's Japanese remakes are absolutely horrendous most of the time. at least Soshi capped the remakes at 4 for their album and their Japanese remakes are smoother than Shinee's


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

^ Eh pretty much what's killing 2ne1 too . Found it on my dash , missing it hard


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2011)

watching IY4, Suzy gone again? :/


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Yup not there for the whole episode and it was quite boring lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2011)

this episode is pretty boring

but sunny trying to sneak the halibut after hearing the price


----------



## Spica (Dec 9, 2011)

Some of you guys are letting your bias go over logic. The majority of the Kpop-groups won't ever make it in Europe. If they do they will be something like Las Ketchup, a one-off catchy phenomenon. 

If they want to make it they should:

1) Have _all_ members be fluent in English. - this is a must. I'm not a native English-speaker but English is the lingua franca of Europe and people with Engrish aren't the most serious sounding out there.  I really want SNSD to make it in Europe but Jessica and Tiffany can't carry the fan for the team. People will only notice them and it will be like Nicole Scherzinger feat. backup-singers/dancers all over again. If you don't know English and can't communicate directly to the public, you will just be a shadow. 

2) Cut the pink cutesy crap. - In Europe we prefer _women_. A la SNSD's image for The Boys. No one will take A Pink for example seriously here.

3) Better music. - Not saying that catchy hooks are bad, just that the lyrics are really bad. I don't even like 1D but their songs at least have meaning and doesn't sound completely stupid in English (unlike *cough*The Boys*cough*)

And agree that T-ara has some really nice songs for the European mainstream, Like The First Time and I'm Really Hurt. Yayaya and Bopeep will be like Dragostea din Tei all over again, lol.  Kara doesn't have anything that fits the mainstream (except maybe Rider if they replaced that Gurruppigurruppi-part with something badass). 2NE1, I'm not quite sure. Fire is good, Can't Nobody too but I'm The Best should only be released after they get some cred. Hit and miss. 

Oh, and if they really want to be noticed in Europe: join Eurovision  they will guaranteed to top the charts for a few weeks.

Ennoa: But he fits the chaebol heir stereotype to a tee: He's a douche. No boyfriend-material.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

New U-kiss japanese single out on 2012/02/15 

it'll have a&b version with a first press bonus track.
one of the version will have the music video and first press making of.

EDIT:


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 9, 2011)

Som if Koreans can't pronounce words that start with an R, why is there a fascination with throwing random R words in songs? 

Le Le Leplay, Le Le Leturn, Lelelele Leset, Loly Poly, Ling Ding Dong 


Yet "Run Devil Run" is pronounced right.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

but don't koreans pronouce it the same way japanese people pronounce it?
the l/r combo?

we should ask kog.


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 9, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> you gais needa watch this. it was GLORIOUS. even better than last week's 'JESUS LOVES YOU' shit Drew pulled out of nowhere.
> 
> the meltdown was epiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic omg.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

i don't really see much of the new choro because of the to many close up shots
.
I only noticed a couple differences


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

Se7en's mini. 2012.1.18
Angel! :33
and better together?
so expensive though ;--;
lowest price is around $24


Long but very interesting read about Big Bangs history


＜MINI ALBUM+DVD(1)＞-『SOMEBODY ELSE』MUSIC CLIP収録-
AVCY-58014/B ?2,940-(tax incl.)

【CD収録内容】
1. SOMEBODY ELSE
※フジテレビ系「志村軒」1月度エンディングテーマ
2. ANGEL
3. UNDERSTAND ～今さら～
4. BETTER TOGETHER ※日本語ver.
5. I'M GOING CRAZY　※日本語ver.
【DVD収録内容】
『SOMEBODY ELSE』MUSIC CLIP
『SOMEBODY ELSE』MUSIC CLIP MAKING　


＜MINI ALBUM+DVD(2)＞-Hello SE7EN in Japan HIGHLIGHT収録-
AVCY-58015/B ?2,940-(tax incl.)

【CD収録内容】
1. SOMEBODY ELSE
※フジテレビ系「志村軒」1月度エンディングテーマ
2. ANGEL
3. UNDERSTAND ～今さら～
4. BETTER TOGETHER ※日本語ver.
5. I'M GOING CRAZY　※日本語ver.
【DVD収録内容】
Hello SE7EN in Japan HIGHLIGHT　※約20分収録

＜MINI ALBUM＞-豪華24Pブックレット封入-
AVCY-58016 ?2,100- (tax incl.)

【CD収録内容】
1. SOMEBODY ELSE
※フジテレビ系「志村軒」1月度エンディングテーマ
2. ANGEL
3. UNDERSTAND ～今さら～
4. BETTER TOGETHER ※日本語ver.
5. I'M GOING CRAZY　※日本語ver.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

> Did Kara continue their contract with UMJ or did they decide to change companies?



Haven't seen any news on it, I think they're still negotiating.   



> Ennoa: But he fits the chaebol heir stereotype to a tee: He's a douche. No boyfriend-material.



You've seen the dramas. You must take him on with a spunky attitude and show him that his douching ways aren't helping him, Kdrama style

Yeah most privileged Asian guys are assholes tbh

I agree about the english, without perfect pronunciation they'd never go far.

Biggest obstacles to Kpop hitting it World Wide:

1: English
2: Lyrical content is vacuous and lacks any sort of variety, it's all love or about guys/girls
3: Race (but this is something they can over come eventually but initially people would concentrate on this)
4: I'd say too many members


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

Kara at Sydney Fest (since we never got the Step performance):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHxGvRer1Mk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

curious if yesasia is ripping off people are if it's really selling for close to that in Won

if really selling for that price, JYJ is doing it right.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

I think it's actually that expensive.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

If I wanted to watch one of those korean shows you talk about what would be a good start? a certain episode that might get me hooked or something. : o


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

If anyone is actually curious to what the Full mr taxi album looks like

I can't believe they still left the photoshop mistakes in.


Ennoea said:


> I think it's actually that expensive.



Then JYJ is doing it right


----------



## koguryo (Dec 9, 2011)

Se7en said:


> but don't koreans pronouce it the same way japanese people pronounce it?
> the l/r combo?
> 
> we should ask kog.



My Korean teacher tells me to make the 'L' sound when I have to not the 'R'  I just do whatever the fuck I want anyway


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2011)

My sister just turned me to K-Pop music. Honestly, I was extremely biased against it, but some of it is really hard not to like. FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBDZzSbHP2w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djJb5iSL0Do[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6c7W4Njsqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

koguryo said:


> My Korean teacher tells me to make the 'L' sound when I have to not the 'R'  I just do whatever the fuck I want anyway





Cubey said:


> My sister just turned me to K-Pop music. Honestly, I was extremely biased against it, but some of it is really hard not to like. FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




i see.


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> If I wanted to watch one of those korean shows you talk about what would be a good start? a certain episode that might get me hooked or something. : o



?

Running man you can start from any episode but might as well go from episode 1 

Invincible Youth just started so only 4 episodes sofar


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

I see. Thanks Hus. You use youtube to watch those?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I see. Thanks Hus. You use youtube to watch those?



Website has everything pretty much


----------



## Naked (Dec 9, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I see. Thanks Hus. You use youtube to watch those?


iSUBS has the better quality subs for Running Man though. It takes them a bit longer to put out videos, but since you're starting from the beginning, it won't matter.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks, both of you. : )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 9, 2011)

iSubs has better quality vids too.

They've been subbing faster these days so they're not terribly behind like they used to be.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 9, 2011)

btw guys.
bang guk's I remember and lessang turned off the tv are on comcast this month.
and a couple more people that are mostly relevant me.

in other news. even it it just an sbs mtv award
i'm glad u-kiss is actually relevant :33

only 2 more days to see if u-kiss actually win their first award!
I've been voting occasionally. i really want to see their faces.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

Hahaha to be honest I've been voting often for them. just cause sitting here, studying for my japanese exam the entire afternoons of a whole week made it possible.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 10, 2011)

The pics were huge, so I'm just linking the imgur to all of them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2011)

AHDUUUUUUIOFFJJTHYRSBJOYRDGHRRKZLALLGJLDPJS

AMAZING CONCERT.

Posting later when I am more sane


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2011)

btw Cara I have a lot of Seohyun pics.

and a quite a few ass shots.

anw I didn't manage to get any pics after Sunny's Solo because the security guards starting becoming crazy as fuck and confiscating cameras & deleting all the pics from them so I didn't wanna lose all of what I took so yeah lack of pics. I started taking again during Gee and I maxed out my sd card's memory (#fail) and got told by one security guy to stop just after I maxed so it was perfect timing~

I'll upload them soon


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2011)

Ass shots

Did Sooyoung do anything solo?? I saw few pics on tumblr [probably from last night] but she looked awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2011)

yeap probably last night. didn't manage to get many pics of her because she wasn't on my side (I was at the curve towards the left of the stadium, the center block for seats are bad for fanservice cause the moshpit blocks them... idk how to explain this!!!)

but her solo was reaaaaaaaally nice. It's the same as the Japan tour one (Sway) and a lot of people were jealous of her male partner!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2011)

Fair enough! 

Damn right , he's one lucky bastard 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD1ZpuB9sAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2011)

Sooyoung is reaaaaaaaally skinny tho! Seeing her live makes me realized how boney she is compared to the other girls (except maybe Yoona but her thighs look more healthy than Sooyoung's).

they don't rly look as underweight as they do in album shots and stuff, all the girls (except Sooyoung and Yoona) looked really healthy body wise. I never did trust their listed weights on Korean sites anyway, I'm sure most female idols are around/close to 50kg or slightly above that instead of the 40kg they always claim because they definitely have a lot of muscle weight from the hardcore dance practicing. I can't with Korea's judging of any girl with a listed weight above 50kg is automatically fat.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2011)

omgomgomgomg 


so glad you had fun 

and lol, just read on ssf how the maxi single will have 5 different versions of the boys, an instrumental and the acapella.  

just loooooool.  unless this costs like 2 bucks, i'm probably not gonna buy it haha


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

Other than Sooyoung and Yoona to be fair they all look okay. Yuri looks much better now.

Korea's moronic, they can't differentiate between muscle and fat. They called Hyori fat aswell even though she told them she was pure muscles. Stupid asswipes.

@:Wouter: I think it's okay aslong as your girlfriend isn't underage tbh. Suzy and the rest are. However if you're 30+ and still chasing 17 year olds then you need help.

Also RA how pretty is Seobb in rl? I bet she's like a goddess


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2011)

Incredible cover! I thought Taeyang was losing it but seems it's still there

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc-XPYOfeVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, very impressive Youngbae :amazed


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 10, 2011)

bad girl opening


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 10, 2011)

Feck, I want it. Should I, for $80?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 10, 2011)

i'm always hesitant on buying signed stuff because you never know if they're just forges.
they released it as a single though? i thought beg just released it in the repackaged version 
if you want it then go ahead. :33

EDIT:


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 10, 2011)

i well now forever sing so many songs wrong.

why do i look at misheard lyrics?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 10, 2011)

I shouldn't go out drinking anymore, or at least drink never again drink a shit ton of tequila.  Drunk texting  Feels bad man


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

Was it a "I love you man" drunk texting session or "I want to sniff you" drunk texts?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 10, 2011)

More like, "I like you a lot so let's fuck"

I shouldn't listen to my friends when I'm drunk either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2011)

i went to that tumblr and ended up reading a bunch out of boredom, now i'll never unhear this in one of my favorite songs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 10, 2011)

Seohyun looks like a goddess and ruined a lot of people's OTPs last night  there was a lot of YoonHyun, YulHyun, SeoSica, SeoHyo and there was even one moment where Seohyun and Yoona (I think it's Yoona) ran to the middle to hug Taeyeon when they were performing Snowy Wish I think.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

> More like, "I like you a lot so let's fuck"
> 
> I shouldn't listen to my friends when I'm drunk either.



Now depends on what Korean girls are like. Either she'll find it sort of amusing and make fun out of you, or she'll pepper spray you

Or if you're lucky then some lovin.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2011)

koguryo said:


> More like, "I like you a lot so let's fuck"
> 
> I shouldn't listen to my friends when I'm drunk either.



 At least you said I love you a lot


----------



## koguryo (Dec 10, 2011)

We have a performance on Friday FML


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

You're all forgetting what did Shaggy teach us?

"It wasn't me"


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol Shaggy , can only sing along to the chorus of his songs 

Trololol comment on "I'm the best" mv


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2011)

OMFG

That's what the song shall be called from now on


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VbvqJ627RZI[/YOUTUBE]
MR Idol
with members of u-kiss and Jay park.
for anyone that may be interested :3
hasnotbeentotallydyingtoseethis
not subbed but whatever.

there goes my sleep

EDIT:
omg i need the ost to this.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 11, 2011)

DGNA's New ~~FULL~~ album information.
just not the title yet.

It's a good thing christmas and my birthday are coming up.
look at the version A price >>
/likes buying version A

and why is version B cheaper than regular edition?

edit:
this is why:

First edition A: 12 tracks with DVD ￥4,000

First edition B: 8 tracks ￥2,500

First regular version: Same as first edition A without DVD  ￥3,000

■Benefits

Included the participated ticket for hand shaking event at 5 cities in Japan.



I think b wont have the inst/remix/past singles of theirs


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2011)

koguryo said:


> More like, "I like you a lot so let's fuck".


Sounds like a standard text to me.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 11, 2011)

I was wondering, for the WGM series how do the other couples compare to YongSeo?

Are their episodes just as or more entertaining?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I was wondering, for the WGM series how do the other couples compare to YongSeo?
> 
> Are their episodes just as or more entertaining?



Eh never seen any 1st gen but people say it's good but no one comes to close to YongSeo for me.

If you want to give another couple a shot then probably Adam's couple , pretty funny .

But you'd rather watch a show like Running man


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2011)

Everything is better than Yongseo.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't listen to her WD!!!!


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 11, 2011)

the title of dgna's jpn album will be called
"Love Letters"

version B will not have Love power/bingo/parade/days
so just the original songs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2011)

YONGSEO PALES IN COMPARISON TO THE EPIC LOVE STORY THAT IS KHUNTORIA.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Khuntoria is hilarious for the lulz



> I was wondering, for the WGM series how do the other couples compare to YongSeo?
> 
> Are their episodes just as or more entertaining?



The first gen were actually really good. Esp Hwang Bo and KHJ, they were weird but funny and Hwang Bo is really awesome.

Second Gen Adam Couple are the funniest, but imo YongSeo represent the show the best, they're not the funniest or the most romantic but you get to see two strangers meet and get to know each other throughout and really have a strong influence on each others habits and views of life. As you can tell a fanboy here.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2011)

goddammit Eno you make it sound so happy


yongseo is a story of a girl forced to spend time around men even though she feels uncomfortable to it, but eventually she develops stockholm syndrome and the producers brainwash everyone into liking it


----------



## Draffut (Dec 11, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> yongseo is a story of a girl forced to spend time around men even though she feels uncomfortable to it, but eventually she develops stockholm syndrome and the producers brainwash everyone into liking it



I only watched like 20 episodes, but I didn't get this at all.

Anyhow, Jackie Chan on RM was awesome!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2011)

Khuntoria got boring after 2 episodes .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

You know I love trolling you Cara


Does that mean we've all been brainwashed


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas from YongSeo:


----------



## Spica (Dec 11, 2011)

Adam Couple 4eva. Nothing beats the contrast of Ga in and mother fucking Jo Kwon.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## rice (Dec 11, 2011)

^does any one know what that user 'EndOfCCC' is? my guess is something like end of crazy carrot


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2011)

^ What?

All I know is that theres a Fob gang named Crazy "something C in Polynesian" Coconuts


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyv6jfyR538&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> omg so flawless
> 
> Dongwoo at 2:34 holy shit this is awesome



sungjong that adorable fool 

improving so much


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 11, 2011)

rice said:


> ^does any one know what that user 'EndOfCCC' is? my guess is something like end of crazy carrot



Now that you have mentioned it, I haven't seen CrazyCarrot upload for awhile. The last time this user uploaded was basically a week ago. But if this EndCCC is really a backup account of CrazyCarrot, then I am definitely subscribing!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 11, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Now that you have mentioned it, I haven't seen CrazyCarrot upload for awhile. The last time this user uploaded was basically a week ago. But if this EndCCC is really a backup account of CrazyCarrot, then I am definitely subscribing!



I've just watched one of the videos EndCCC uploaded and saw the watermark nearly top of left screen. It's the exact same spot CrazyCarrot puts his/her watermark!

THIS IS CRAZYCARROT! Glad to see this person is back.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicole/IU/Hara

What a fucking lovable line-up!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2011)

i love whoever dresses infinite for these performances lately

sunggyu for some reason beyond me looks great in full suits

sungyeol is tall and works that jacket

hoya is a sexy mofo so he needs to show some of that man cleavage


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2011)

sungjong should just wear a dress


like

every promotion


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 11, 2011)

I really wanna see Hoya's abs.

oh and Dongwoo looks great in drag =o

also choreo for Tic Toc is amazinger like mazik. too bad they had to cut it down.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol at the lyrics. I do like CL's accent tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 11, 2011)

the lyrics are soooooooo bad. CL has good pronounciation tho.

 Hara will be on IS2 Christmas Special


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol if you actually thought she's performing solo, she's performing together with Ham & bb Jing


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 11, 2011)

KPOP7 got shut down?! Any alternative sites?

Just PM me for those sites, please.

Here's some IU:


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> goddammit Eno you make it sound so happy
> 
> 
> yongseo is a story of a girl forced to spend time around men even though she feels uncomfortable to it, but eventually she develops stockholm syndrome and the producers brainwash everyone into liking it


 I'm gonna quote this in my sig LOL

-edit- omg they visited the village from IY1 in ep 5 of IY2. Road Lee is back, guys!


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2011)

I learned the age of consent in Korea is 13

I looked it up to because I expected it to be 19 because that's the drinking/smoking age here.  Nope


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

> I learned the age of consent in Korea is 13



That's kind of creepy tbh.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That's kind of creepy tbh.



Wait nvm, my mistake.  Same age at 13 is alright but the age is 19.  FUCK

Oh shit nvm, she is a Taiwanese national


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 12, 2011)

Adachi said:


> -edit- omg they visited the village from IY1 in ep 5 of IY2. Road Lee is back, guys!



Did they meet Greeny again? 

Did Sunny cry? :amazed


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 12, 2011)

I am enjoying the Leeteuk and Sora WGM couple...don't judge me 

also, Sohee will be recording for Running  Man this week


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 12, 2011)

Argh sohee, do not want.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

They haven't been on a Korean music show yet they're showcasing in Japan. Lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2011)

too many rushing off to Japan =/ I feel like most groups are thinking like if no initial success in Korea we'll rush over to Japan. MyName and AA are all rushing to Japan already next year

gonna kill off the hallyu for sure unless they're doing it like DGNA


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2011)

Troublemaker mini is surprisingly good.

This is probably the best Hyuna's sounded on any release that includes her this year imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

It's because she's actually singing for once and not muttering her words.

RA did you see the MTV poll over on Omona? I like Ukiss but Kiss Me's are kinda deluded in what they think Ukiss "deserves" tbh.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone know what this is about?

[YOUTUBE]t216U9Wecjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 12, 2011)

lmao ifkr. tbh I feel bad for KissMes because U-Kiss has been around for like 3 years now and they're still rather irrelevant and don't chart well at all. If you look at all the 2008 debuts, you'll see that they're all very successful and U-Kiss is the only one that isn't, which is kinda sad. (owait there's SMASH but have they even released anything in Korea?)

^ I think that's from their concert or something. They have this cool as fuck clips that play as intermission between songs. Between the previous group number and next solo stage.

The intermission stuff are really cool and amazing imo, so high quality and pretty. if only SM invests this much into their MV


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 12, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> I am enjoying the Leeteuk and Sora WGM couple...don't judge me
> 
> also, Sohee will be recording for Running  Man this week



I enjoy Kang Sora, but not really a fan of Leeteuk.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 12, 2011)

koguryo said:


> I learned the age of consent in Korea is 13


Just as planned :ho


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 12, 2011)

SBS updated their Page~
time to watch inkigayo
[YOUTUBE]FWCEHSa3_vc[/YOUTUBE]
i think it's pretty interesting that they're identical twins as well


NudeShroom said:


> sungjong should just wear a dress
> 
> 
> like
> ...


Yes x10000000000000
i want this as well.


Ennoea said:


> It's because she's actually singing for once and not muttering her words.
> 
> RA did you see the MTV poll over on Omona? I like Ukiss but Kiss Me's are kinda deluded in what they think Ukiss "deserves" tbh.



What happened on omona?
i didn't find what you mentioned.

tbh i don't think U-kiss deserves /every/ award like a lot of kissmes think they should
i just want them to win once it doesn't even matter even it's like a recycling award or something.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 12, 2011)

KPop Music Monday rightfully slammed Troublemaker.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 12, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> I am enjoying the Leeteuk and Sora WGM couple...don't judge me
> 
> also, Sohee will be recording for Running  Man this week



Yay for Sohee! Wonder Girls should all be on RM!


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 12, 2011)

i didn't know it was getting streamed.
only 40minutes late...
i hope i didn't miss anything important.
you know. like 2ne1.

EDIT:
oh hey you can rewind it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 12, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ I think that's from their concert or something. They have this cool as fuck clips that play as intermission between songs. Between the previous group number and next solo stage.
> 
> The intermission stuff are really cool and amazing imo, so high quality and pretty. if only SM invests this much into their MV



I see. For a moment I thought it was a teaser for a movie. 

Makes me think would SNSD having their own action/heist movie be really awesome or ludicrous - or both! 

Half of them cops and the other half robbers. They did look good as detectives in that commercial long time ago.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 12, 2011)

"Minzy has the Boobs, you can't deny the boobs"
 jeremy


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2011)

2ne1 hasn't gone on yet?

i actually want to watch, and i thought was going to miss it cause of work xD


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 12, 2011)

Everyone facepalming on Jeremy Scott on tumblr for not saying Bom's name right.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2011)

...i've never even thought how to say it right.  always just thought bomb. xD

also

is mtv actually doing something right

this looks like it's actually trying to spread culture

also theres no annoying twitter feed

camera in camera

pushing random shit in my face like the EMAs

...WHY IS THIS NOT THEIR ACTUAL CONTENT?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 12, 2011)

I've always said it as bomb too, but I've seen that it's said a tiny bit differently. Like Boum or something.

Whatever, subtle subtle difference


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2011)

This Ximena girl is adorable.

But yaaaay 2ne1 coming up


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 12, 2011)

Watching it, I felt like Sway was actually a fan. And if not, he at least researched enough to know to call them 21, and know to mention the genre of kpop. Just seemed genuine, wasn't expecting it. Felt like... emotionally proud of the whole thing.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2011)

Just streamed the Best New Artist in the World Concert. What a blast.



Se7en said:


> "Minzy has the Boobs, you can't deny the boobs"
> jeremy


I thought he said moves? lol


Graeme said:


> Everyone facepalming on Jeremy Scott on tumblr for not saying Bom's name right.


Yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 12, 2011)

^ i heard boobs. dunno, but that's what i'm sticking with


Yay! Love days and Love parade (-ver. A) shipped today.
i should get them and their posters next week 

/does happy dance


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2011)

2ne1 da best


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 12, 2011)

f*ck YES!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DMpbkQsdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 13, 2011)

IchiTenshou said:


> f*ck YES!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DMpbkQsdg[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing song! And it's not even a single yet it's better than some of SNSD's singles!


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 13, 2011)

hope they make MV's for the winter album songs.

Diamond is coolio.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 13, 2011)

Werk it Jooyi 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdzDzB3rjq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

Everyone's releasing awesome Winter/Christmas songs 



SloGoob said:


> Werk it Jooyi
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdzDzB3rjq8[/YOUTUBE]



Where the hell is Joy??

Couldn't keep my eyes off Riko and T-ae


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn 2NE1 really put on a show. Minzy needs to get rid of that hair though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2011)

> The Music Video of SMTOWN Winter Album’s Title Song, ‘Santa U Are The One,’ will be Released on the 13th


so it will release soon enough!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

Is the SM town Christmas album good? I do like Christmas songs but I don't like covers.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Where the hell is Joy??
> 
> Couldn't keep my eyes off Riko and T-ae


If I heard right she's in Thailand.

T-ae is forever ruining my bias list.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> If I heard right she's in Thailand.
> 
> T-ae is forever ruining my bias list.



Thought so 

Ruining your bias list?? lol T-ae should be your bias list . Lol Joy and Riko ruin mine .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is the SM town Christmas album good? I do like Christmas songs but I don't like covers.



01 Santa U Are The One (with with HENRY&ZHOUMI) - *Super Junior*
02 Sleigh Ride - *동방신기*
03 Distance - *BoA*
04 Last Christmas - *SHINee*
05 Diamond - *소녀시대*
06 For The First Time - *강타*
07 Like A Dream - *TRAX*
08 The First Noel - *장리인*
09 1,2,3 - *f(x)*
10 Amazing -* 천상지희-다나* & *선데이*
11 Happy X-Mas (War Is Over) - *J-Min*

I can't bold Hangul? D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2011)

do I get ban, if i post DDL link here?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

^ You wait till Cara gets in here

How legit is this? Soshi international album featuring Snoop? 



> 【収録予定曲】
> 1. The Boys
> 2. Telepathy
> 3. Say yes
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2011)

^ the remix title alr lets me know it's false lol.

Super Junior track is weird, the English is a mess here and beat is boring imo.

Sleigh Ride is alright. Yunho's English is a no tho.

BoA's ENGLISH IS SO GOOD NOW OMGGGGGGGGGGGGg. CRYING. so fucking good.

Shinee's is bad don't even bother with their track, their English is atrocious


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2011)

Diamond is really cute and nice. Definitely better than all the previous tracks except for BoA's.

For the First Time is really nice. Kangta's English is good =o I think the soloists have the better songs lulz.

TRAX's is an English ver of Like A Dream (which is on their latest mini). Jay is an amaaaaazing singer, I wish SM gave them a new song instead of being cheap as hell.

Zhang Liyin's is a cover but her voice is amazing as expected. Absolutely gorgeous ;_;

f(x) one is not bad at all, starts off a bit weird but once the lyrics kicks in it's awesome.

Dana & Sunday's is really good as well, their English isn't bad at all. The 2nd half of the album is defo better than the first half lol.

idk who's J-Min but she is great. 

It's a really good XMas album, just get everything except Suju, TVXQ & Shinee unless you're really big fans of them cause those 3 were definitely the weakest tracks. (even if you're a Shawol you wouldn't want to dl it, it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2011)

The Santa is song is so bad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XGkkdaAabQ[/YOUTUBE]

so much engrish

it's cute though hahah


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Santa is song is so bad.



at least you avoided hearing Shinee's Last Christmas Cover, that was easily the worst on the album


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 13, 2011)

ah so smtown xmas album's released?
i'll listen to it when i go home.


uggggggg those season greeting things 
i want ft island's.
i also want b2st just for the tape it comes with 




here's something for nudeshroom:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 13, 2011)

Se7en said:


> ah so smtown xmas album's released?
> i'll listen to it when i go home.
> 
> 
> ...



wowowowow! I've never seen such a collection for kpop-related! That's amazing.

Are you going to buy all that?! If you do, take some pictures when you received it =)


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 13, 2011)

Kangta let me love you ;---;
your english is so good when you sing, but it's so adorable when you spoke at smtown.


Girls' Generation said:


> wowowowow! I've never seen such a collection for kpop-related! That's amazing.
> 
> Are you going to buy all that?! If you do, take some pictures when you received it =)



a lot of groups do this.
infinite, block b, fti, a-pink, cnblue, jay park, b2st, teen top, mblaq, secret, IU, 2AM,and girl's day are the ones on the website i usually buy from, but i'm sure more groups do this.
it usually comes with a calender, diary, stickers, amd member photocards. some have more, like b2st has tape with the logo on, fti has the clear file, jay's has a notebook.
I'm not sure if snsd has one though.
i know they have an official calender for next year though.

edit here's the sample image:


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qNVT07w5QsA[/YOUTUBE]

EVERYTHING IS TVXQ AND NOTHING HURTS


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2011)

SNSD 2012 Cal..not sure if get or not... I want the wallie ver!

and SME is raping SONEs' money...another special album on the way


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 13, 2011)

i know how you feel


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 13, 2011)

you like soohyun. quite.
it depends on what you like i think they improved very much since the member replacement.
what parts didn't you like about the choro?



speaking of that, what did you guys think of xander's single
i've iffy with it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2011)

so now we got something from Snoop Dogg to lookforward to


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fcalh_P8Jk&feature=g-logo[/YOUTUBE]

Funny fanboy screaming his hell head off through out


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2011)

fanchant...= SONEs


----------



## Chloe (Dec 13, 2011)

My one post before I fuck off.


Personally, do not want.

omg Tick Tack.
I love that song and could spaz about it for hours.
Kiseop gets so may more lines than usual, and Soohyun is just amazing.
And Dongho forever ruining my bias list ;A;
fhsadgbdg the body roll back thing udsigfiusgfb
tbh I just want then to do well in Japan.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 13, 2011)

some dudes can sing Christmas song, some dudes just gotta don't. that one by Super Juner was baaaaaaaad.

and lol snoop. SME smoking some wack shit.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol I actually like "The Boys" Jap ver. better, minus the random newly added English though.

Thanks for posting the link, SloGoob.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol so Snoop is confirmed??


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 13, 2011)

noooooo injoon how dare you keep looking better each comeback 

fuck me the cover i like is probably version A, the most expensive one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2011)

lol Xander rly can't pull off a whole song by himself.

The Boys Jpn sounds good omg.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2011)

...oh god

snoop in the boys remix.

this is not the reality i wanted

they'll get noticed in the us

but as the next pcd

LOOSEN UP MAH BUTTONS BAYBAY

seohyun will only become more awkward as the boobs are pushed up, make up is added, and dropping low to the floor increased.

edit: HOWEVER

the interesting thing is that snoop also showed interest in 2ne1.  

PROOF THAT IT'S POSSIBLE TO LOVE BOTH. >(


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 13, 2011)

i just found out that FIX is releasing their MV teaser soon~~
on the 15th.
finally debuting

[YOUTUBE]ia5FKlvOmg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally! Was waiting for someone to post that here. :WOW
Ahh GD&TOP&BOM  awesome as ever pek


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

With the amount of money SM has they could rope in someone current and happening but in saying that i'd rather not see Snsd ft Lil Wayne . Will.I.Am is not any better either .

So much hype around 2ne1 , i'm so nervous .

They need another song like "Because of you" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26ClYShrJHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't wait for the full MV for the Japanese "Oh Yeah", so someone can dub the original Korean track over it and make it more enjoyable.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

Graeme said:


> I can't wait for the full MV for the Japanese "Oh Yeah", so someone can dub the original Korean track over it and make it more enjoyable.



 This!


Bom looks amazing


----------



## Adachi (Dec 13, 2011)

As someone posted on omona:

"when da pimps in da crib ma sowaneulmalhaebwaaaa sowaneulmalhaebwaaaaa"



And Hust, out of curiosity, any reason why you don't like will.i.am?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 13, 2011)

Hustler said:


> This!
> 
> 
> Bom looks amazing



I think she has contacts to make her eyes look lighter. Cause usually they look like giant black doll eyes, and now they look like a light brown. Whatever it is, makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

Adachi said:


> As someone posted on omona:
> 
> "when da pimps in da crib ma sowaneulmalhaebwaaaa sowaneulmalhaebwaaaaa"
> 
> ...



Because he's a has been and pretty much ruins every song he features in , his music as a solo artist don't appeal to me at all .

I think Star Gate would be the most ideal producers for Soshi considering the songs they've made for Rihanna


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 13, 2011)

I love how Snoop went from "Murder was the case they gave me" to becoming a pop culture bitch. Do another Katy Perry song, bro. You're lucky you're a Steelers fan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 13, 2011)

ia Hust, will.i.am and Lil Wayne needa stay away from Soshi. I'd take Snoop over those two anyday


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

From a Compton Crip to a black Willie Wonka


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2011)

Jay Z should produce Soshi.

Lol at the fanboy

Sooyoung fangirl wins each time though.

Man Jess is really struggling this round of promotions, Yoona sounds better than her:S


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2011)

Jess is really struggling this promos, I think her lines are way too high for her normal live singing voice.

Sooyoung has a raptor fangirl everywhere omg ;_; I have to find that fancam of da bois in SG where there was a raptor Sooyoung fangirl as well


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2011)

Sooyoungsters are awesome

IY and Running man are subbed .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just wondering is there a clean version of Seohyun singing _What's Up_ like she did in WGM?

Even though it was her first go in front of the camera, the part she sang was quite good and better than most of the covers of the same song you would find on youtube. 

It'd be nice to have an mp3 of that but without the studio commentary of it. She hasnt sang that song again since ep 11 right?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2011)

;________;

crying tears of joy.

secret fanmeet in singapore one week after my birthday.

THIS IS AN AMAZING DAY


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate you RA

RA has CNblue or Kara never had a meet in Singapore?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think Kara have ever come down to Singapore, which is absolutely shocking considering everyone who debuted around their time has visited before. I think individual members have came before for some CF shooting or something but officially, the whole group has never come to Singapore before to perform or even for vacation or anything.

CNBLUE had a concert here last year but the organizer organizing it was a mess plus it was too near exams for me so I didn't go for it. I think FNC really need to work better with organizers or find better organizers because there have been a lot of problems with South East Asian Concerts for both CNBLUE and FTIsland.

Secret's one was kinda random and outta nowhere lol. I didn't expect them to come down for a solo event because if they came, I thought they'd do it as part of a group concert. I'm glad tho, they debuted in 2009 but haven't done a lot of overseas activities compared to other groups who debuted the same time as them (Beast & MBLAQ). hopefully this means they'll do more overseas events because it seems to be their focus for the first half of 2012 while the new TS boy group debuts


lol looks like Kara might slay another K-Pop boy group on the Oricon Chart again this week, Big Bang can't even manage to sell 15k on the first day for their 3rd greatest hits or whatever # it is (& that's #1 for the daily today) so if their sales drop, it looks like Kara might just get #1 this week


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 14, 2011)

try or don't try.
ug.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Dec 14, 2011)

they would do that for hug day 




[YOUTUBE]tF_12ljtNjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 14, 2011)

Se7en said:


> they would do that for hug day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are a new boy band? FOr a moment, I read the title as f(x). >_>


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah, they've been waiting for a while though to debut.
i posted a dance practice of them a while back though.

[YOUTUBE]uSDRd_rtovE[/YOUTUBE]
i will never get over jason's accent


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 14, 2011)

Se7en said:


> yeah, they've been waiting for a while though to debut.
> i posted a dance practice of them a while back though.
> 
> [YOU3TUBE]uSDRd_rtovE[/YOUTUBE]
> i will never get over jason's accent



I should try to keep up with new bands and see their music is good 'nuff for my playlist ;p


----------



## rice (Dec 14, 2011)

i feel like watching invincible youth 2 or running man for ma holidays, which one should i watch? :|


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 14, 2011)

Running Man is far superior.

IY2 is alright but it hasn't really gotten it's stride yet, the cast are still getting used to one another


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2011)

Taengo


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2011)

Seobb's gonna be in Japan sadly

Sorry guys I'm gonna be alittle inactive till around the 20th, got lots of stuff to do and next to no free time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2011)

Also IKhuntoria get so any good stages, special performances, CF's and god knows what else. Has any other couple ever got this much fanservice?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2011)

sounds better now since it isn't la la la la la la la la on repeat for 1min


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 15, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> I should try to keep up with new bands and see their music is good 'nuff for my playlist ;p



they debuted last year though 
some members left so they had to find new members causing a hiatus for a while


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2011)

What is this fuckery? troublemaker won Mcd? Iu?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> What is this fuckery? troublemaker won Mcd? Iu?



IU boycotts MCD I think  or at least, she didn't bother showing up

but Troublemaker is doing well on the charts so I'm not surprised they won too


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> IU boycotts MCD I think  or at least, she didn't bother showing up
> 
> but Troublemaker is doing well on the charts so I'm not surprised they won too



 

Music shows don't have that no show no win policy do they?? yeh it's not doing bad but damn Iu got a double all kill


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 15, 2011)

oh wow they won?
that's cool. i didn't expect them too with IU still promoting. :33



How's the MR taxi mv?
like the japanese one?


----------



## Spica (Dec 15, 2011)

^if iu met up she would've won

Man, so I guess that the rumour that Me In would be promoted by now was a hoax


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8oLI-RcXGAg[/YOUTUBE]
remixing own song. excellent remix.

you guys don't know how much i want his guitar. is just seems really fun to play with.

sorry for posting so much leda stuff


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 15, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Music shows don't have that no show no win policy do they?? yeh it's not doing bad but damn Iu got a double all kill



Music Bank & Inkigayo (since this year) limits wins to a maximum of 3.


----------



## rice (Dec 15, 2011)

I've only seen IU on inkigayo and some new music shows (music on top) or something :/


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2011)

Girls' Generation said:


> Music Bank & Inkigayo (since this year) limits wins to a maximum of 3.



Music Bank doesn't limit wins. Inkigayo has always limited wins to 3 maximum since they started off 10 years ago or smth. M!CD has the 3 wins max policy.

^ IU tends to perform on the public broadcast music shows like Music Bank/Core/Inkigayo. I guess the rest she's only gonna do her comeback stage perfs then not perform on those shows anymore lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 15, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> Music Bank doesn't limit wins. Inkigayo has always limited wins to 3 maximum since they started off 10 years ago or smth. M!CD has the 3 wins max policy.
> 
> ^ IU tends to perform on the public broadcast music shows like Music Bank/Core/Inkigayo. I guess the rest she's only gonna do her comeback stage perfs then not perform on those shows anymore lol



Are you sure Inkigayo doesn't have a limit? I'm reading on Wikipedia and if an artist wins triple crown, then they can no longer win anymore awards.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2011)

wait wat

Inki does have the limit

Mubank doesn't


----------



## rice (Dec 15, 2011)

GG you read RA's post wrong


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 15, 2011)

rice said:


> GG you read RA's post wrong



How strange. I always thought Inkigayo started limiting wins since this year. NOt sure where I read that info from...... D:

ahhhhhhhhhhh! nevermind, I'm tripppin


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 15, 2011)

T-ara's Lovey Dovey pictures are sexy. Nice to see all 7 people included


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 15, 2011)

The font they used tho


----------



## rice (Dec 15, 2011)

^i agree


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, at least we know the MV will have nothing close to what the promo pictures have.



Cause... when does that happen in kpop? You get an awesome teaser, and then you get the "Never Give Up" MV


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> The font they used tho



MTE 

Can't believe i'm saying this but Boram looks really good!


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 16, 2011)

Boram has looked better ever since Roly Poly. Her hairstyle and eye makeup has been nicer. It's hard to think any bad thoughts about her, seeing how shy and easily hurt she is. She's like a tiny little sister type.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 16, 2011)

CL of 2NE1 BBC interview

What an honour


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2011)

Intro Clip Pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 












these ones are pretty bad @_@. click on the images if u want them in like huge megasize


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2011)

Opening of Genie

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Seobb looks utterly gorgeous.

Hey Hust since you've seen Uk Xfactor, do you think Little Mix could be the next big girl group in the world?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2011)

^ I like Cannonball =o I only checked out their perfs cause people said this season was pretty bad except for them

Genie (Cont):

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

This season was a mess. Amelia was the best though.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 16, 2011)

CL is so adorable :33

Her english is surprisingly good too


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 16, 2011)

block b teasers out soon.
cho pd tweeted about it yesterday i think


Edit:
Just read about ALi, 
poor girl.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Seobb looks utterly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey Hust since you've seen Uk Xfactor, do you think Little Mix could be the next big girl group in the world?



Seobbu!! 

Lil Mix as the next big thing?? hm I highly doubt it . They're talented , gelled together well but I found them very boring and dull , they're not attractive and they're not a boy band (which is a big no no in Europe)

They beat Marcus by like 5% which is not that big of a margin tbh . X factor UK hasn't had a successful winning contestant ever since Leona .

I liked Amelia but the way she was kicked out and brought back was unfair . Her first performance was poor and she got kicked out then came back around like week 6 , which means she didn't have to go through as much as the rest .

No bias involved but Danni should've been retained at any cost . Rowland was fucking annoying , Gary was a douche & Louis is pretty much a joke mentor  . I really warmed up to Tulisa and she could bloody sing , she carried Lil Mix .

US X factor > Uk even though it's the first year , the finalists are bloody fantastic .


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2011)

Stay classy netizens

Anyone watching Daesung's drama?? Appt his acting is good and better than TOP's , he deserves it IMO .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

I read the Ali stuff on Omona. The fact that people think she needs to be forgiven by netizens shows how over inflated they think their worth is.

The idol article is true. Idol dramas are flops in terms of ratings and most of the acting is cringeworthy. But companies are too busy trying to sell dramas so they fill roles with idols hoping Asia will buy them. Dumb thing is Asia will buy them anyway so there's no need to fill them with amateur idols who couldn't out act a piece of wood.


----------



## Spica (Dec 16, 2011)

The treatment of victims such as Ali is the disgrace of South-Korea. She is the victim and she is the one to apologize for writing a song to someone she wanted to support for experiencing the same trauma as her (although what Na Young experienced is 100x more graphic if I read the correct account of what happened). I remember from some comments how people were dissing on Na Young for what happened (like wtf, go burn in hell, netizens). 

Korean media simply don't talk about rape and if it does, the victim is blamed. Sexual assault/harassment, it's always the women's fault. What is this, North-Korea with a dash of Saudi?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't you know Spica, Korea is a place without rape etc. How dare Ali talk about stuff that only happens in other countries.

I remember Sones blaming AKP for ruining SNSD's rep when they posted the article about that guy touching Jess. Its so stupid I can't.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2011)

I wonder if they're hiring for the font job because even I can do stuff like this


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder if they're hiring for the font job because even I can do stuff like this



There were discussions about Lovey Dovey pictures. They have been released??!

Can anyone post them for me?

Oh yeah, I have yet to watch part 2 of Cry Cry ;-;


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 16, 2011)

i agree on the lovey dovey things
even the graphic editing is bad. feels cheap to me.

is it just me or are trouble maker performs instead of turning it down, turning it up?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2011)

Watching RM72

They said something about a movie Gwang Soo was in with Lee Min Jung

do want to see

and it's weird because I only want to see it for Gwang Soo


----------



## Chloe (Dec 16, 2011)

Poor Ali. Fuck netizens.

Zelo pre-debut
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Ktsherclw[/YOUTUBE]

.
Bet it'll be delayed by a few months.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2011)

Quality of that clip is too low.  Sounds bad with the beat so distorted 

Also, I guess Koreans don't use Lime often?  Haha had to ask what the fruit was that tastes like a lemon but it's green xD

>Jihyo guesses off the back

>HIGH FIVE YONGHWA INSTEAD

lol jong kook


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2011)

Supreme Ace team 

You should marry a pastor 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot_LLkdfoCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sure we will get the new Big Bang album in 2013!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2011)

Will be on time me thinks , was supposed to be released around this time anyway .



> I just watched Happy Together where Seohyun is one of the guests. when someone ask if she really likes Jung Yonghwa and she's supposedly raise an 'O' or 'X' sign. unfortunately without any hesitation, she raised the X sign


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't want the new album to be delayed any longer


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2011)

> I just watched Happy Together where Seohyun is one of the guests. when someone ask if she really likes Jung Yonghwa and she's supposedly raise an 'O' or 'X' sign. unfortunately without any hesitation, she raised the X sign


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 16, 2011)

> I just watched Happy Together where Seohyun is one of the guests. when someone ask if she really likes Jung Yonghwa and she's supposedly raise an 'O' or 'X' sign. unfortunately without any hesitation, she raised the X sign



Poor guy, I feel ya.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol poor Yonghwa.

That Mc guy killed Sooyoug with his meat cutting


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

CCM give Tara 5 mvs, SM gives their groups zilch.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 17, 2011)

^ you just know T-ara are gonna sue CCM's asses soon, they're doing all this filming while still promoting Cry Cry & Eunjung/Jiyeon are all filming/starting to film dramas (& for Eunjung also film WGM on top of that and prepare to MC for MBC's Gayo Daejun)

I remb all the drama after they stopped promotions for the first album repackage.

finally listening to Masquerade (English), so much better than the Korean ver. Teddy Riley is a douchebag but he produces really good stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

T-ara will most likely be the first group to call it quits from 09 debuts. CCM seems to be trying to break SM's record in doing it all the worst possible way.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Chloe (Dec 17, 2011)

I need to learn that dance 
Bust it out at the next party I go to


----------



## Chloe (Dec 17, 2011)

B2ties everywhere are flipping tables


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2011)

Haha quick outfit changes are hectic 

i wonder if having people change you constantly ever gets old

also, finishing RM72 now, i love how Yonghwa and Jongkook throw themselves into the fans XD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

Cara what do you think about my sig?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2011)

hwa;fdsaasdlfass 

Well I guess I can say I love him now that Seohyun confirms she doesn't. 

and oh god guys

I heard my mom listening to something in Korean and found she was watching the story about the boy who went on that one show, who has that insane opera voice.  

Korea's got Talent, just youtubed it

came back 3 or 4 minutes later, she was crying

It was quite strange.  she's not racist or anything, but she's generally insensitive/not politically correct when it comes to Asian-related things.  it was interesting to watch her watch and be sympathetic to him. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

> It was quite strange. she's not racist or anything, but she's generally insensitive/not politically correct when it comes to Asian-related things. it was interesting to watch her watch and be sympathetic to him. >_>



This is my mom all over aswell. She sprays vitriol at everything that isn't uber conservative, and is ignorant about pretty much everything lol.

Seobb has atleast admitted they're still close, and the other girls giggling when his name comes up is amusing. But she clearly wants to be her own woman so maybe it's better people leave it. And from what I can tell Sm ain't too ecstatic over goguma, not like Khuntoria which they seem to exploit at every opportunity.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2011)

I can imagine she didn't really want all the attention Goguma brings.  I don't think she disliked it or anything but being attached to him isn't good (not that he's a bad person, just they can't rope her image around being one half of goguma)

that and they wouldn't want to upset seohyun.  she's pretty much the one who carries snsd.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2011)

The truth to why Seobb got dumped.

I think it's a bunch of factors we can't really see or understand, who knows, but people need to stop dissing her.

Though the question she was given was too direct, even Yonghwa's been told to shut up after a ton of Boices promised to dump CNBlue if he ever mentioned Seobb again.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2011)

Hope she gets all the awards she deserves still


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 17, 2011)

....


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 17, 2011)

I feel like this is the first time seeing Qri do anything.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9YeF7URAd0&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 18, 2011)

It seems people wont be satisfied till tears start rolling down the girl's cheeks.  


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9YeF7URAd0&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> It seems people wont be satisfied till tears start rolling down the girl's cheeks.



Lol I can see why it has shit ratings though , it's pretty boring .

My reaction exactly


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 18, 2011)

Hyuna and Yuri crying in the first ep really raised the bar / set the tone to a show people didnt really have any expectations of before hand. 

I mean you couldnt really script it to have a more emotional impact from the get go. I feel people arent going to see IY2 in the same league as IY till something like that happens. Heck, people dont see the second half of IY1 in the same light as the first 32 eps of IY1.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2011)

Imo first season was a massive success because

- Majority of the G7 members were well known even before the show started bare Hyomin and Sunhwa
- Hara , Sunny and Narsha have good variety instincts
- Good balance of Mc's [Shinyoung and Taewoo]
- Each member had their own personality
- And as you said people had no expectations 

Lol I started watching after hearing good reviews about it so didn't really care about people crying .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Imo first season was a massive success because
> 
> - Majority of the G7 members were well known even before the show started bare Hyomin and Sunhwa
> - Hara , Sunny and Narsha have good variety instincts
> ...



this is true. Plus they were funnier.

Problems with IY2:
- Boom. Seriously, he is MCing almost every fucking show now. Would it kill to get them to get a different MC? Hyunwoo's alright, he isn't that old and is funnier to watch than Boom anyway. and Boom also gets really insensitive to the girls sometimes, esp when he brings up Yewon's laminate.

- The girls aren't meshing well or doing much to distinguish themselves from each other. Bora & Yewon are pretty boring to watch when they are alone. Jing sometimes plays up her character way too much & it can get grating. Suzy isn't present for like half the episodes, etc. I can't give a distinguished character to anyone except Sunny, Jing and Amber.

- they aren't naturally funny like the G7 girls & lack variety instinct. they lack someone who's naturally hilarious like Sunhwa. it's also the first variety for most of the girls (well, at least the first where they are the main character) and they lack the instinct that the older girls did.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 18, 2011)

if anyone here interested in *Japan First Tour Girls' Generation* then PM me ^^ I will link you to both 720p and 1080p! ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c4vAQ1CQQcs[/YOUTUBE]

hq audio

but omg its the mama mix, do want


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

That remix is lulz.

Honestly I've never seen a song milked this much before

IY2 needs better MC's more girls doing village stuff together tbh. But I don't think it's too bad.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 18, 2011)

Why?
seriously, B.A.P?

such a ehhhh name.
i was kind of hoping for something more interesting, or out there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2011)

I just want them to debut already omg ;_; six members tho? I'm interested in all members but I'm sure BYG is my bias already.

I hope TS doesn't forget about Secret tho. Seems like a company always forgets about their other groups when they're focusing on one.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

How can they forget their only money maker?

I'm alittle worried that there won't be many releases for the next few months:/

Also dammit I'm hooked on Baker King, this drama is so ridiculous but I can't stop watching it


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 18, 2011)

i wonder what the relations between north and south korea will be like now.
hmm.
The 10 Most Significant K-Pop idols of the 2000's


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2011)

still the same I guess.

shit is gonna be fucked up now tho apparently his son wants to go to war with SK


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

It's all rhetoric to show that NK still hasn't lost it's will to be douches. He's saying such stuff to just look like a Leader.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2011)

B.A.P? what?

Jong Il's son is apparently worse than father and grandfather , ahwell atleast one of them is gone


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 18, 2011)

omg 

I can't even bwahaha



			
				from the comments said:
			
		

> omg leader oppa was so hot



I honestly should not be laughing but...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 18, 2011)

^ what even 

but tho in all honestly, his successor looks like a fucking toberlone while he looked kinda like a boss (somewhat).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

Those trolls


----------



## koguryo (Dec 18, 2011)

I will save as many idols as I possibly can if something bad happens.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2011)

Kog not if Taecyeon gets there first.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 18, 2011)

just listened to oppa oppa.
check.
faves.
puts on mp3 player


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

what is this even


^ lol i love how we posted the same shit at the same time


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

It was to lulzy not to post. Just goes to show how ignorant some people truly are.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 19, 2011)

Really scott?^
smh

so IU's japanese album isn't in japanese?
i'm confused


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

I always knew why I disliked Jeremy Scott more than his ugly designs, this sealed it for me lol

^ yeah don't think it is, it's just cheap money making as 'an introduction for Japan to IU's greatest hits!'


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone seen clips of SNSD in "Dangerous Boys"?

Do you guys like the concept? Do people think it will be a good show?

I saw some gifs and Seohyun looks pissed. I mean really pissed. Kinda scary even. Though this is from a woman who wouldnt mind marrying a pastor, so a group of teenage boys smoking and maybe drinking in front of her - shits gonna go down! :S


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 19, 2011)

shame i was really curious what good day would sound like.
I'll keep the album on my itunes anyway. if you listen to it from start to finish it's actually a quite nice selection. you know what i mean.


Damn it.
I just broke my promise.
i listened to the other tracks of Love days before my CD came in ;--------;
i really like them though.
the studio version of the third is so much better than that one fancam we had from a while ago.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeremy Scott 

Eno are you "asnindie" on Omona?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Jeremy Scott
> 
> Eno are you "asnindie" on Omona?



I need to know this too, I keep thinking that person's Eno


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OmgNVVjwuUg[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

did we rly need this song in like every language possible like Nobody


----------



## Chloe (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeremy Scott 

Various Remixes of Da Boooiiiz
Making my way through them. tbh I've heard better ones on youtube :\


----------



## Chloe (Dec 19, 2011)

Da Boooiiz Japanese live

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93EcxWK9ayg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2011)

Me likes the Japanese version better than Korean but Snoop Dog remix , do not want!


----------



## Chloe (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like the Japanese version.

Sooyoung sounds so good 

Everytime I listen to the Snoop Dog remix I don't know whether to laugh or groove along


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 19, 2011)

Eh...with all these remixes...but do they have the traditional acoustic version..? 

Acappella version is very misleading as its just the song with the background tracks removed. They even have numerous seconds without sound at all. 

I thought it would be a simplified version of the girls singing live together in some studio without any digital tweaking.


----------



## Spica (Dec 19, 2011)

I freaking love Seohyun's voice. It's so deep and womanly.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2011)

SloGoob said:


> I really like the Japanese version.
> 
> Sooyoung sounds so good
> 
> Everytime I listen to the Snoop Dog remix I don't know whether to laugh or groove along


Goddess Sooyoung kills Japanese promos


Waking Dreamer said:


> Eh...with all these remixes...but do they have the traditional acoustic version..?
> 
> Acappella version is very misleading as its just the song with the background tracks removed. They even have numerous seconds without sound at all.
> 
> I thought it would be a simplified version of the girls singing live together in some studio without any digital tweaking.


Expecting too much of SM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

If we ever get a stripped down ver of the Boys, it will probably only have half the group like the Acoustic ver of Gee.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 19, 2011)

I really liked that acoustic ver. of Gee. 

I guess I have a soft spot for mellow and soulful (versions of) songs. Ones that emphasises the range of their voices and not Snoop Dog.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

> I saw some gifs and Seohyun looks pissed. I mean really pissed. Kinda scary even. Though this is from a woman who wouldnt mind marrying a pastor, so a group of teenage boys smoking and maybe drinking in front of her - shits gonna go down!



That's really judgemental of her.

No I'm not on omona (been rejected since I don't have an active LJ account) otherwise some of the people there would get a verbal lashing from me. But I think I know who you guys mean though that person seems alittle creepy 

I remember there was this girl on there who was exactly like Cara and I asked Cara and she was amused she'd found her doppleganger. Are any of you on Omona? I think RA is?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't post much  it's a total wank stanwar place now


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2011)

I just read Omona comments for the lulz and trolls

Eno : Whoever that person is , he/she is very similar to you . Must be your long lost twin or something


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah I really thought it was Enno because their style of commenting is pretty similar to the way he posts here 

random k-pop updates:
Secret will perform at the 2011 yearly wrapup for Music Bank & Music Core with all 4 members this week.
Myungsoo cast in new korean drama (yeeeeeees. hopefully he gets more screentime than Jiu cause I was not watching that shit if he was appearing in a hideous blonde wig for 30secs every episode)

edit: trailer


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 19, 2011)

I like this trend of CNU in pictures without his glasses.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

> yeah I really thought it was Enno because their style of commenting is pretty similar to the way he posts here



This is rather interesting, I might stalk her/him on Omona once I have holidays

Wednesday and I'm off for Jesus holidays, I'll be lazing around here afterwards


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 19, 2011)

i almost totally forgot about the US version.
i'm glad i followed them 
/watching for kevin


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2011)

While I was at work... all I heard in my head was "OPPA, OPPA! TOKYO LONDON NEW YORK, OPPA OPPA!"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAEjqzjfatQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 19, 2011)

lol at part 3 of SNSD and the Dangerous Boys:



> _*Seohyun:* What are your future hopes? What person do you want to be, what job do you want...?
> 
> *Boy:* ...President.
> 
> ...



SNSD - Keeping it REAL! :rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

Oppa has invaded Cara's mind. To take it away here you Cara:


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

> Taeyeon: But big dreams are also good. You'll gradually realise its hopeless



She sounds like a manga villain

Hmm Taeyeon is seriously underestimated, she's alot darker than I expected.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh geez I really have to see this show.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

Good god she has zero muscle mass.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 19, 2011)

i have the photobook!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

If looks could kill. I haven't seen her look this pissed since 2PM performances

Ichi why have you not posted any scans, we collectively hate you right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

A wild pairing appears:

What horribleness is thisXD

I don't get why Seokyu shippers are celebrating Seobbu not liking Yonghwa, if Dragonhwa doesn't stand a chance then Kyuhyun doesn't either. I'd rather her and Jess make a love baby.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunnypek

I think I've gone spam mad.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi why have you not posted any scans, we collectively hate you right now.



aigoo u guys wants scans?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 19, 2011)

Honestly so far it kinda makes me feel like smoking my first cigarette if it gets me in front of these girls every week for couple of hours... 

I cant help but envy him a little here:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 19, 2011)

lol Jess' face...
me jelly! r


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol if Yonghwa didn't stand a chance then Kyu has close to none lol. Out of all the SM guys the only one she seems really close to is Jungmo


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2011)

Gyuri's legs/thighs belong in the hall of fame of Secret  .

Acchan and Kara is love .  I wonder how weird a show would be if it had Mayu and Seob , do eet Japan .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t78JKd2vAyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2011)

oh geez hyo's face in this


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

First ep of SNSD and the Dangerous Boys fully subbed now.

The guy in Yoona and Hyoyeon's group is a playa - flirting with both of them! Honestly in that situation I would do that too. They seem to be a fun group.

Yuri and Jessica's groups seem fun too for the moment. They were impressed with his test scores in his earlier years and an award he won at a music festival once. Interestingly his ambition is to be a singer eh? 

For Yuri to say I have serious potential and pat/rub me on the back yeah - I'll quit smoking too! I just need to have my first puff.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

so I've downloaded Dal Shabet's, A Pink's, Boyfriend's, B1A4's, Rania's and Chocolat's entire discography.

gonna download Block B's next and maybe Brave Girls. probably gonna do a megapost so it's easier for people to check out which groups you'd probably like out of this year's rookies.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 20, 2011)

The only rookie groups I've paid full attention to are Block B (I fucking love those speds) and RaNia (frawress unnirs).
tbh I like everything they've released 

I'm about to check out B1A4.

Also Block B to have a comeback in Feburary.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

^ isn't it supposed to be in January?

but idk, I guess it'd be better to push back because reportedly MBLAQ is preparing for a Jan comeback & there's T-ara's Lovey Dovey (the mv has now been extended to 23 mins what even). it's also possible Soshi might do the 'real' repackage aka Ver C like A-Cha or Shinee might make a comeback


----------



## Chloe (Dec 20, 2011)

According to various fancams Zico said Februrary (taking this from blockbintl on twitter)
I'm excited for MBLAQ.
I'm giving up on T-ala and their mini movies tbh.
SHINee is meh to me, and I give up on repackages 

Also, on a completely unrelated note, what is the massive jpop thing happening right now. My twitter is flooded by it. Something related to SKE48 and AKB48.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

> Gyuri's legs/thighs belong in the hall of fame of Secret



Best comment ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Seobb getting bashed because of the Dangerous Boys show, she's young and still not very worldly. Hopefully the show will change her narrow world views.


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 20, 2011)

Running man potion episode looks awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

wow people are really harsh on Seo.

then again it's omona so I'm not surprised. they'll probably use this against her in the future, this girl is a judgmental bitch etc.

and if it was a guy, the reaction would probably be totally different


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2011)

Personally I reckon idols shouldn't be mentoring anyone , especially young ones . It's not like they saved a country or got out of rehab .

Seob is like 20 and hasn't even matured completely . I'd rather Hyori/Baek Ji Young/ Ali mentor people since they're experienced and actually been through shit .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

^ I thought the whole idea and concept of this show was kinda stupid tbh. Will the boys really change just because SNSD is mentoring them? Once filming for this show wraps up, will they really live like they showed to the cameras or it's just an act to play up to the cameras and go back to their normal routine?

it's just like, idk, if I was a troubled kid I wouldn't be looking up to these idols who are barely 5 years or so older than me for advice.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2011)

Exactly they're idols not political scientists . The show is just stupid , they put Snsd just for ratings IMO . 

Unless you're super obsessed with Soshi like the creeper who tried to kidnap Taengo , no one would actually listen to them lol .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

ngl, if this show with Soshi is a success, I can see some of the other networks copying this concept or the cable channel to try and cast season 2 of this with different idols.

they had a lot of potential to make it a fun show like a talk show or something but they decide to do something that idk, it seems really documentary like and doesn't seem like something fun to watch. This is probs one of the Soshi shows I might skip out on.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I might be teaching the kids in our dance club "Be Mine" for the freshmen orientation in February  I gotta start learning now


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2011)

Doubt it'll be a success , so many people whinging about it already . 

Soshi name itself could keep the show going for a while IMO . Seob's reaction was priceless , it was like "People like this exist? " 

I wonder what she'd say if she watches Jerry Springer or Maury


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

I've seen way worse than her, but I've had the same reaction. 

That was my face whenever someone came in late and started fucking around with the teacher haha.

I'm guessing disruptions aren't common in Korean classes.  Usually if the person is just doing what this guy is doing and just laying there it doesn't bother me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

oh god this show is lulz

i'm glad snsd are in it so it gets subbed

DRIVING UNREGISTERED CARS?

HARDCORE.


----------



## Spica (Dec 20, 2011)

^lol

Wait, this show was the rumoured "not talkshow anyway-show"? Just the name(s) make me cringe "SNSD and The Dangerous Boys/Troubled Teens".

As much as I love Seobb, no idol is qualified to really mentor anyone to become a better person. Especially no one that young. 

Why did such a stupid concept go through and not a talkshow/variety?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

third boy... nothing wrong with him lol.

cept he's following the dream of half of the people in the world


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm sort of cringing at this show because some of these kids are screwed up and a variety show isn't exactly the way to solve this. Most kids, esp the ones from broken homes, need stability. One of the kid's father left and he lacks guidance and stability because of it, how will Soshi chatting to him for a couple of hours and then just going off solve his problems? It's sort of exploitation but atleast it seems like Sunny seems to be taking it seriously. 

Also I cringe everytime they talk about the boy's looks. It's like wtf cmon now.

The third kid just wants to be a musician, how is he dangerous?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

I think Taeyeon is constantly saying "he's cute" 

4th guy is actually just an ass it seems

5th guy i have a lot in common with 

and lol

THEY WON'T EVEN GREET EACH OTHER

RED ALERT


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

I was really wtf @ the third kid being a troublesome teen or dangerous because he wants to pursue music.

isn't that the case for like every fucking idol out there? he's not troublesome, he wants to fulfill his dream to become a rapper but his parents are the ones preventing him from achieving his dream


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

Idk I guess I can understand parent's fear of their son struggling but that's not really dangerous. How can someone from Kpop lecture some kid about studying over music when they've pursued music over study themselves?

The fourth kid isn't so bad, he's just doesn't feel passionate for anything. He reminds me of alot of my classmates from High School. Seems like most of them are from single parent backgrounds.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

Tiffany is taking it seriously at this point it seems

saying she can connect to kyungkyu (think that was his name)

either way i find this show hilarious, but i think that's cause whatever makes these guys dangerous is normal for me and people around me. 

if this show is a success i can't wait till they do the super spin off of SEOHYUN IN THE AMERICAN GHETTO


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

^ exactly, idk what they expect this program to do for the kid. lose interest in music?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm at the point where they go in to meet them

i'm seriously hoping one of the boys ask "who the fuck are you?"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm hoping it's not like 5minutes of "OMG SOSHI FAP FAP "

This show could work if they work a more Bigger sister/troubled brother angle I guess. And Lol Seobb in the Ghetto. She would just die of culture shock


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

oh god 

Hyo + Yoon doin it rite


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

"Can we bring the girls because they seem more dangerous than the boys"


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunny is doing extremely well lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

The guys are so awkward, I like them already. Esp the one with the shifty eyes


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha I know.  I actually really like the guys haha.

cept the fourth guy.  He was just an ass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah these guys are awesome

Yoona: What is your dream?

Guy: Congressman

HyoYoon: Wooooah, why?

Guy: They just seem to eat and play.

WE'VE GOT A GENIUS HERE


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

Is Jess flirting? Wtf so inappropriate

Okay my faux psychologist mode is on, I'll try to gauge what each person's issue is

random comment/

Yoona looks beautiful here.

Soonkyu and the rapper guy, shipping it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh god.

Seohyun.

Even perfect people like you have flaws. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

"Put faith in myself and wake up tomorrow", Seobb should go in to politics with her wordsXD

Faux child therapist mode on/
The last kid (Jess and Yuris') is kinda of weird, he seems to mistrust everyone. Or either wants to give people a bad impression of himself because he doesn't want to be burdened by others expectations.

Seobb and Taeyeon are terrible at this. One is lecturing and the other is pretty much somewhere else


----------



## Spica (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, watch'd it. Liked Yuri and Jess' guy. Dat deep voice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

lol I think it was a bad idea putting Seo & Tae together because they both have really strong personalities that don't balance each other out so the kid was probably stressed

with the way everyone reacted I thought Seohyun would be way worse but idk, I don't even think she was as bad as people are saying.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

I read a theory that by the end of the show the Dangerous Boys will become a new boy group that will release a few songs or maybe a mini album. 

_Girls_' Generation there to support the debut of the Dangerous _Boys_.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

the end is definitely the best part. 

group peer talks are definitely the best way to settle... however it's filled with cameras so i still can't accept this haha.  still exploitation.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

lol, I don't even find smoking a bad thing (for your health yeah), idk why it's painted as it is, it's their choice after all. From what I heard a lot of Korean men do smoke?

it's not as bad as I expected but really idk what the show is trying to accomplish.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

> I read a theory that by the end of the show the Dangerous Boys will become a new boy group that will release a few songs or maybe a mini album.



The cynic in me thought that the second there was a rapper and a singer in the show that aren't so bad really. 

Seobb isn't so bad, just seems to lack empathy.

Soshi can be so embarrassing sometimes with their rapping and stuff


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

actually second episode looks really good.

most of the stuff they're saying is correct, if you start a community then they're going to improve.  these are guys who haven't really felt connected to anything so it could improve.

the problem i see is they only have 5 guys, lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

The team of Seohyun and Taeyeon are of opposites. The youngest and oldest of the "mentors." 

Seohyun already sees the world a lot differently from the _average _youth and Taeyeon seems the most hesitant or perhaps realistic. MCs and Yonghwa already consider Seo so pure and Yoong was even worried about being a bad influence on her. 

While you can tell that Taeyeon has doubts of how they could actually help these kids asking the professional what do we do? Or commenting this would be like raising a child. 

I think the idea of the show besides using SNSD's name is youth guiding youth. Its not so much SNSD bestowing their worldy experience on them but for them to help show/channel the boys efforts into more positive activities. Sort of like religious youth clubs. Its not uncommon for the mentors to be little more than few years older than the kids theyre talking to.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2011)

The tall rapper guy, he's not bad whatsoever. He's got a dream and he concentrating on it. He doesn't even smoke.

I get the point of the show but the whole joke theme kind of makes it seem less serious than the issue is. And I'm worried these guys will get anti's if they don't have a Hollywood make over by the end.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

Well not sure on their personalities changing or their complete outlook on life, but their mannerisms and simply how they approach other people can improve with the show.

You can see when theyre all gathered around the table at the beginning how awkward and anti-social they were. 

SNSD showing concern and comfort for them with providing more positive outlets like dancing rather than bumbing the streets at night or sleeping in all day could certainly improve their demeanour. For the most part these boys dont seem to be hardcore bad just kids with shitty experiences and influences. Studio probably screened a lot of kids to  find boys with positive potential but little motivation.


----------



## Spica (Dec 20, 2011)

So you guys read about the "controversy" from SNSD's Japanese performance of The Boy's  on HEY HEY? 

A comedian made an offhand remark about their Japanese being incomprehensible and netizens go batshit crazy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

lol poor guy

i watched it again earlier and was thinking about how strange sica sounds singing japanese

it always sounds like spanish to me


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 20, 2011)

Anything new from T-ara lately?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh Yeah Jpn Version Full

Quick, someone dub the original version over the video.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

Lets place some bets...

Seohyun mentioned sefl-improvement books in ep1 of WGM and gave one (or two?) to Yonghwa in ep3.

What are the chances Seohyan will mention her favourite book genre in the coming eps of Dangerous Boys and if she does what ep will she give one to her troubled teen...?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCuoYARYXUw[/YOUTUBE]

i should just rearrange this just to make it sound like i wanted it to.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

^ yes, now I can actually tolerate watching the MV lol. thanks!

GD&TOP just aren't good enough at Japanese to be able to rap well in it


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 20, 2011)

Japanese just doesn't sound good enough to be worthy of Kpop songs, to me. It's like... why would I choose a less appealing version of a song?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CSPXqJLUdYc[/YOUTUBE]
not bad new member.
i hope they don't let him go to waste.

[YOUTUBE]4RL9VwX4JU8[/YOUTUBE]
i like his other single better:/



lmao
that yesung incidence 
i don't think i'd mind having him as a leader.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2011)

I love Bom's voice


----------



## Zach (Dec 20, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCuoYARYXUw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i should just rearrange this just to make it sound like i wanted it to.



Snoop


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2011)

I actually don't mine snoop's part... though for some reason i liked the preview better.


----------



## Zach (Dec 20, 2011)

Just doesn't go with the song to me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 20, 2011)

> Gyuri, Yunho, Ryeowook, 2PM Junsu, Sunny, Yeeun and Narsha confirmed for the MBC Gayo Daejoon



it's the I Am A Singer parody or smth.

rly excited.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 20, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> have you seen all of their music movies yet?



whaaaaaaaat! I haven't. Link?


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 20, 2011)

SNSD should not have performed the Boys in Japanese. that song is meh at best(once the fangirling dies out). it's a good thing they're singing Genie in NHK. if it doesn't sound comprehensible, no one will give a darn since there'll be legs porn.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 20, 2011)

Boys  -  CD
Artist: Girls Generation | SKU:  19838742
Release Date:  1/17/2012
Our Price:
$11.99

best buy.




Zooba said:


> Just doesn't go with the song to me.



yes. for me it sounds like they just pauses the track he rapped something random then they restarted the track.
which is pretty much what they did.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

IU's now got a new labelmate other than Sunny Hill



> @snjeung: Ga-In signs contract with LOEN Entertainment. Her solo activities & acting career will be with LOEN. Her activities with BEG will be with Neganet.



there's a rumor of a February release for her solo comeback


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

dead omg this is fucking AMAZING


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

Biased as hell but I like it.



> A comedian made an offhand remark about their Japanese being incomprehensible and netizens go batshit crazy.



The netizens aren't helping, Japanese fans will use such stuff against them. They need to calm it.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure whether I wana visit Arama or not


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol Kara beat BB on Oricon to No 1.



> Not sure whether I wana visit Arama or not



It's like Christmas came early for them.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2011)

No surprises there

IY and RM are subbed . 

Suzy is so flaw free , full of manners , amazing and such a marriage material


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Not sure whether I wana visit Arama or not



don't, it's quite disgusting esp with the past few days. tons of slut shaming, racism, etc.

well I'm glad KARA beat out BB cause that BEST album was cheap as hell and only got like one new song (Haru Haru Jpn).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

> Suzy is so flaw free , full of manners , amazing and such a marriage material



Good luck fighting half of Korea.



> don't, it's quite disgusting esp with the past few days. tons of slut shaming, racism, etc.



Oh god who were they slutshaming? The place is just full of trolls.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Good luck fighting half of Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god who were they slutshaming? The place is just full of trolls.



Kago Ai. I don't even think some of them are trolls lol, some of them legit believe what they say


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

Kago Ai isn't bad, so what if she dated someone older? AKB48's leader was doing an old guy who was their producer, but they were okay with that.


----------



## Spica (Dec 21, 2011)

Kago Ai, is that the "fallen idol"?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

think so? she's the one who suddenly left the agency, got sued by them or something right? Don't follow jpop much =/


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

She smoked twice and was kicked for that, after that she dated some guy who had links with Yakuza or something.


----------



## Spica (Dec 21, 2011)

Apparently had sex pics leaked : O And tried to commit suicide. Hardcore for a Jpop-artist. Omg, she was in Morning Musume? 

Since I picture big Japanese girl groups as something like SNSD or etc it's like one our dear Soshi "fell":


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

It's just sad in general how the entertainment industry can break down people who might be normal outside of it. From what I read about her situation, it's pretty clear the industry wasn't something she was suited for because her private life seemed to be in a mess


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

I think most people hate her because she had an affair with some married guy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> dead omg this is fucking AMAZING


----------



## Hustler (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol had to click on Arama . People are calling for Soshi to disband , really? like really?? 

I really liked Aya Hirano but god damn people went nuts when her scandal came out . Slut shaming to the max .


----------



## Spica (Dec 21, 2011)

^Then again, making a harem of your band kinda constitutes a Scandal, with a big S for slut. 

That scandal > any scandal most Kpop idols ever get caught for. 

Tho, props that she keeps going.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahaha Seungri at the end killed me haha.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4eJKrnmQFaY[/YOUTUBE]
lmao the others are so awkward.


----------



## Mellie (Dec 21, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __



who are those guys? 
and omg i love when idols play that game!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

RA what is that sig


Terrible article. Kara didn't even sell 100k of Winter Magic in one week, and let's be frank, except for Soka (and maybe2PM), noone from the second wave is doing well in Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZvFH-nm2yo&list=UUN2QXGFUGg8IRhcNPUV5pJw&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]T2vJtObUyUE[/YOUTUBE]
nothing can bring down that awesome whistling.
hyuna rap is actually better backwards.
hyunseung still owns it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2011)

I really want to watch RM 73 but there's no DL links yet. 

Also, ~10 days until Gayos! What does everyone want to see?

Me personally, this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

^ well if they actually get the maknaes right this time, it'd be Krystal & E-Young tho =o

but honestly, SBS looks like it's gonna be meh if you're not a YG fan because YG acts are skipping MBC/KBS so I'm pretty sure SBS will be giving them a pretty long stage or even more special stages (well YG does own shares in SBS)

Looking forward to the I Am A Singer Parody on the MBC Gayos, it's nice they got the more underrated singers in some groups.


 my sig is Hoya/Dongwoo


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 21, 2011)

于某已将这些钱挥霍一空


Stanning this guy hard.
"^"
time to figure out his name.

i found this while looking for coats too 
i want that coat.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

RA's sig... YES. PLZ.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2011)

Se7en said:


> 于某已将这些钱挥霍一空
> 
> 
> Stanning this guy hard.
> ...



you could photoshop his legs over yoonas and no one would know the difference


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 21, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [YOUTUBE]T2vJtObUyUE[/YOUTUBE]
> nothing can bring down that awesome whistling.
> hyuna rap is actually better backwards.
> hyunseung still owns it.



:0 

Whenever I watch videos that have music backmasked, I get creeped out D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 21, 2011)

lolol Fany and Jess <3

this morning got a call from IU via StarCall!

you guys should download that app if u have an iphone or an android.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 21, 2011)

Running Man 73!! Sparta-kook vs Yonghwa! 

I like love those missions where you have to tag the other person. 

One moment the guys are all gathered together casually discussing what their mission could be about...then they jokingly touch each other's back tags - but a moment of weakness/opportunity, and they pounce and all rush in for the tear...!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 22, 2011)

Allkpop said:
			
		

> SM Entertainment has finally kicked off preparations for the debut of their new boy group!
> 
> On December 22nd, their official homepage put up a pop-up timer featuring the logo for the new group. The timer is set for 24 hours, leaving fans in a state of excitement for what’s waiting on the other side.
> 
> ...



SM hyping up a boy group, eh? They should be focusing more on SHINee since they aren't doing so well in Japan.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 22, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> my sig is Hoya/Dongwoo



mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 22, 2011)

lucky i see no Fany fans rage much?


----------



## Zach (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0Zt--jC8nk&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]

I know it's old but still good. Anytime you get Big Bang and Park Bom together amazing things will happen.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2011)

So 2ne1 will be performing at the Sbs gayo's . Will watch for tunii1 , Apinku and Miss A 



> SBS Gayo Daejun performers:
> TVXQ, 2PM, Super Junior, 2NE1, SNSD, Wonder Girls, Kara, B2ST, CN Blue, FT Island, BEG, T-ara, Miss A, f(x), Lee Seung Gi, IU, Kim Hyun Joong, After School, MBLAQ, Infinite, Dal Shabet, Boyfriend, A-pink, B1A4, Secret, 4Minute, G.NA, Sistar, Davichi, K.Will, Teen Top, Rainbow, U-Kiss, etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

SBS looks pretty good. 

I honestly want a mix up stage, WG doing Step, SNSD doing Be my Baby and Kara doing the Boys.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> SBS looks pretty good.
> 
> I honestly want a mix up stage, WG doing Step, SNSD doing Be my Baby and Kara doing the Boys.



this would be epic.

I love it when they do mixup stages tbh, sometimes it gets me to like the song even more (Mirror Mirror)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

It's just more interesting than doing the same performance again. 

I'd like a mix up of male idols too. BB doing Be mine, Infinite doing KYHD and DBSK doing Tonight or something.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

these are all fantasies that will never happen ;o;

BB aren't going for any of the gayos I think. sucks.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

While we're on it:

T-ara: Goodbye baby 
Beg: I am the best
2ne1: Sixth Sense
Miss A: Roly Poly


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

Simon and Martina I like you guys but basically they made a vid so they could talk trash about Hyuna. Talk about immature and cheap. They didn't even talk about the song or anything, just 10 minutes of talking crap about Hyuna. I'm no fan of Hyuna but this is bordering on slut shaming.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

well we don't have to wait really long for special stages, apparently there's gonna be a few in tomorrow's Music Bank.



> -fuckyeahinfinite-:
> Sungjong will take part in a special stage on Music Bank this week.




^ heard it was pretty bad, I didn't watch it cause the reactions of people on tumblr were pretty bad


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

haha I want cross gender stages.  

SNSD - Be Mine / Infinite - The Boys (or the girls)

2AM doing ANYTHING, they'll rock it

and I wanna see a group do Step or To Me, or any Secret song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

^ enjoy halfway in


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Simon and Martina I like you guys but basically they made a vid so they could talk trash about Hyuna. Talk about immature and cheap. They didn't even talk about the song or anything, just 10 minutes of talking crap about Hyuna. I'm no fan of Hyuna but this is bordering on slut shaming.



I didn't see it that way at all, especially since they condemned people that were calling her a slut. If anything they were company shaming, and rightfully so.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

I would have agreed if 85% of the thing was just them calling her cheap under the vice that it's "Cube" but let's laugh at her for making sex faces. Yeah Troublemaker is awkward but their review bordered on bullying. Just watch again and see how they just call her cheap for 5 minutes straight, but as long as we say it's not her fault.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

these were one of the best gayo stages, hopefully SBS can recover from the 2010 disaster and give us something on this level again


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

09 was pretty much the best Kpop year. Minus the 2PM and Yoona debacles

I've lost all hope of this year being the same because companies are too anal to let these kind of collabs and just stick to the same F(x)/Shinee, Wondergeneration, BB2ne1, 4beast etc.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2011)

All I want is a leaders stage

Cl , Taengo , Fei , Gyul , Vic , Jea , Sunye


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

they need to do this again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

he dances well.

I'm interested if their debut song sounds something like that, sounds reaaaaaaally promising/


----------



## Spica (Dec 22, 2011)

Can people please post more song covers?  I loved the 2PM/2AM/SJ/Shinee edition of Gee lol

Genius, Jay Park's in this!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-fGTiVzDGs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

fml this show needs to fucking air already


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CinE7y6ONpI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afSKinp-EoQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This one was crap though:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q14-gOiJEzY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

I want stuff like this too
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLRXFv4OIUo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8ceMs0Uwes&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And how can we forget the classic Dirty Eyed girls:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7xr-6F7sqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Dec 22, 2011)

oh my gooood

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1iBQJ4dfwc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

why did I take so long to discover this xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

Mention cross gender stages, thread blows up with them 

Seen all of these several times though, and the only bad one is the MC Mong/Taec TMYW.

Thus we need more.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh god, I clicked that MV and first thing that came up was the Motion Picture rating and I was like JESUS CHRIST ANOTHER FUCKING MOVIE MUSIC VIDEO?! and then I realized it was the ad.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 22, 2011)

it's really nice though.

don't know if want christmas vacation. i have to deal with my greek speaking aunts. my yaya barely speaks enough english as it is. it's going to be a long week of a lot of explanations /lesigh
at least i don't come back until the day after my birthday.


shame.
i wonder if they knew.
from the video below it seems like they had good personalities
have they debuted yet? hmm /googles


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh yeah just watched it.  Ballad T-ara is BEST T-ARA

Though I was confused 80% of it cause it kept showing Hwayoung... and i was like... she can't sing.

Then Minkyung started rapping and I was like...huh... then Hyomin did and I spazzed cause I missed her rapping.

Then the song was basically over. XD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 22, 2011)

Se7en said:


> [you3tube]1Zqxcn2AyFU[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Why's that?
> ...



This is a new music video? T-ara & Davichi collaboration.. 

I like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2011)

Cara stop drinking so much egg nogg.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 22, 2011)

PSY & Se7en along with Donghae,KangTa & Kim Tae Woo to guest judge @ SBS KPOP STAR!

Kangta, Se7en, Kim Tae Woo, Psy and Super Junior’s Donghae will be trying their hand as judges on SBS’ audition program K-Pop Star.

The five will be making surprise appearances as solo judges for the one-on-one close-up auditions to take place on the December 25 broadcast of the show.

The judges will be able to give out evaluations based on their own experiences. H.O.T.’s Kangta, god’s Kim Tae Woo, hallyu stars Se7en and Super Junior’s Donghae and Psy, with his unique style, judged every performance carefully and showed their affection for K-Pop Star.

As the new round of auditions took place close-up, the evaluations were all the more exact. Yang Hyun Suk, Se7en, and Psy, Park Jin Young and Kim Tae Woo, BoA, Kangta and Donghae teamed up to watch the contestants perform up close and deliver more detailed evaluations.

Yang Hyun Suk was the only judge to shout at his contestants. As Yang is always definite on his tastes, many are curious on why he had to shout at the contestant.

A producer of K-Pop Star stated, “Help from currently active singers are benefiting the program. As the audition progresses, the competition is becoming fiercer and the contestants are becoming better singers. We hope you look forward to the second round auditions of K-Pop Star.”

The winner of K-Pop Star will be awarded 300 million won prize money, a chance to release a global album and a car.


----------



## Spica (Dec 22, 2011)

^global album, lol, as if. probably just Korea and Japan. 

ANYWAY, I miss seeing Gyul  When is KARA doing promotions again? 

Looking at old goddess concerts and I must say, she was godly in their Lupin-promotions. From all their songs, I think edgy Lupin suited her image the best. /o/


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 22, 2011)

fall in love, you lose.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 22, 2011)

yesss! About time a good decision was made. Ssangyoon!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Cara stop drinking so much egg nogg.



I really didn't know Minkyung could rap though. 

Though then again I have failed to watch much Davichi even though I think they're amazing.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 22, 2011)

Cara is on board for the Ssangyoon Unit. Wonder why?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

Gayoon has and always will be on my list of MAYBES

she definitely enjoyed that groping.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd like to think we all enjoyed it.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 22, 2011)

lmao. Jasmine wins Tumblr today. 

*S♥NE:* UNNIR IS SO BEAUTIFUL. FOEVA YUUUNG SUDGHFBN SOO GORGEOUS

*ELF:* OPPARS AYSGUHDFBNDIS Y U SO TALENTED 15 5EVER

*A+:* TWIRL WHY WONT YOU TWIRL TWIRL GAWDDAMIT

*SHAWOL:* TAEMIN=BB KAI HE MY BB

*VIP*: HEAR THAT BITCH WE WON. WE BEAT BRITTANY BITCH

*BLACKJACK*: NAEGA JEIL JAL NAGA

*CLASSMATES*: WAE OPPARS NO DEBUT UNNIRS SO TALENTED WAE OPPARS MIA WAE

*BBC*: YOU UGLY MUDDA FUKKAS WHY YOU ESSIT? HUH WHY GOSH WHY YOU ALIVE?

*MYNAME*: SO SO SO BEAUTIFUL LET ME PUT YOU IN MY POCKETS

*BANA*: JOOM JOOM MY HURT LIKE ROCKET

*B2UTIES*: HURT SIIIIIIIK CLAZIIIIIIII

*SECRET*: HYO WAE YOU NO REST. YOU ALL SO SKINNY

*BEST FRIENDS*: MY BOYFRIENDS NO TOUCHY NO NO NO NO NO NO TOUCHY BITCH

*BOICE*: REAL MUSIC. YUPP REAL FUCKING MUSIC

*PRIMA*: SGUDHBF I HOPE USGDHBJFLNG SDGUHBF HELLO HELLO USGDHBFN .......

*INSPIRIT*: THESE BITCHES ARE SO BEAUTIFUL SUGDJ SUNGJONG TAKE YO PANTS OFF

*4NIA*: HEART2HEART2HEART USDHJBKFNGO

*AA*: BECUZ IM CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYY AUSHJDBFN

*KISSME*: I LOVE MY OPPARS SO MUCH. I WANT THEM TO FOREVER BE TOGETHER

*NAMELESS F(X) FANS*: SM ENTERTAINMENT WHY THE FUCK DONT YOU GIVE US A FUCKING NAME OMFG THEY HAVE TERRIBLE OUTFITS OMFG AMBER OPPAR IS SO HAWT OMFG I'M LESBIAN FOR HER YES

*CASSIES*: WOW OPARPS ARE SO FUCKING PERFECT WHY OMG DID THEY COME DOWN FROM HEAVEN R DEY ANGELS PLEASE BE SHIRTLESS MORE OPARPS SARANG GAY BUT WHY IS YOUR STUFF SO EXPENSIVE ALWAYZ KEEP DA FAITH


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 22, 2011)

Se7en said:


> lmao. Jasmine wins Tumblr today.



wat

anyways, I just finished watching running man ep73
I want to have song ji hyo's babies

xmas special looks good too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

Graeme said:


> yesss! About time a good decision was made. Ssangyoon!



interesting... but ngl, this might turn out reaaaaaaaally bad or good. Their Blow Cover @ United Cube in London was a total disaster.



			
				Music Bank said:
			
		

> Shuffle Dance - All the cast
> 
> Hot Summer + Pinocchio - F(X)
> 
> ...



so Girls Girls is gonna be the follow up track? smh JYP


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 22, 2011)

8ghosts said:


> wat



Jasmine's my friend on tumblr, she posted it.

or do you not get the post ?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 22, 2011)

It seems like you expected us to know who it was...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

no SNSD?  oh well, looks pretty good otherwise.  

I like Girls Girls, but shoulda been Stop


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 22, 2011)

Graeme said:


> It seems like you expected us to know who it was...



no i was more expecting you to get the joke of what i posted below that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> no SNSD?  oh well, looks pretty good otherwise.
> 
> I like Girls Girls, but shoulda been Stop



Stop! or Me, In would've been amazing ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 22, 2011)

wat is this? no SNSD on MuBank? sigh*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

> Shinee to perform Oppa, Oppa at Gayo Daejuns



what is this even


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

oh well

another good cross gender stage


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 22, 2011)

Kai (Kim Jong In) born in 1994.
Kim Moon Kyu born in 1993.
Kim Joon Myun born in 1991.
Han Kyu Wan born in 1988.
Park Chan Yul born in 1992.


^ EXO-K Members (supposedly)

真正高强度的运动只有八分钟

:3
Because i'm crazy remix.
pretty nice.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2011)

Got my friend and her boyfriend into Infinite.

Great success.


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 22, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> so Girls Girls is gonna be the follow up track? smh JYP



They already performed that song on one of those new tv channels 

I got irritated watching Dangerous Boys with SNSD for some reason.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

amazing job cara ;o;

i bet my sig will hypnotize people to become inspirits tbh.

o kai is my age, so I guess f(x) still has the maknaes of the company?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 22, 2011)

time machine sounds awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

some of the special stages for mucore



> [TRANS] @nLeeka: Music Core year-end special: Brown Eyed Girls - Sixth Sense ; *Christmas Special Stage: Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - (Seohyun, Jessica, Ga-In, Ji-eun together stage performance)*





> Infinite will have a special Christmas stage on this week's Music Core with Teen Top
> 
> performing 3 songs (울면 안 돼 + 징글벨 + 엉뚱한 상상)



Miryo's Solo Debut set for January


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 23, 2011)

MuCore will be the best after all!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

think this is from the jpn repackage


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

It looks pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGg0SW8xNEw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Wow the maknae line sure can sing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

jieun ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

^All three were brilliant.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2011)

oh geez

they just destroyed the shit out of beyonce

everyone was obsessed with that song in 9th grade

reobsession now it seems


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Listen and I'm Telling you are probably the two most overplayed ones from Dream Girls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2011)

haha yeah.  I had a friend who would sing them any chance she had xD

also

rookie stage was cute, though super common songs and I feel like 5 out of 24 did all the rap/singing


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

> rookie stage was cute, though super common songs and I feel like 5 out of 24 did all the rap/singing



As it should be in Kpop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

it was just the better looking twin, Baro, Eunji, Serri & one of the random dal shabet girls

the be my baby wonder boys was pretty lulz


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2011)

the only one I even knew was Eunji haha

lol doojoon looks overdressed for fiction xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

cube taking lessons from SM, brought out a pimp chair for Kikwang.

this year was a great year for Secret, they had two songs in the Top 6 for the End Year K-Chart =o funny thing is, the Top 6 were all female artists, male acts haven't really been doing well this year


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2011)

yoobin and lim looking great in girls girls.

not sure if monmon cut the troublemaker dance on purpose or if mubank did it...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Brb watching it.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 23, 2011)

New Cube Unit

I can finally get a new Jiyoon set


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Is it just me or did we really burn through this thread? Nearly on to a new part.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> jieun ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

lmao, I guess a lot of things happened in the last quarter of the year, we sure burned through this fast.

^ ngl, I used to think Minkyung was a meh/average singer until she joined IS2, she always used to be overshadowed by Haeri vocally but she turned me around during IS2. Her voice isn't really powerful but her control over it and the emotions she can express are amazing.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

Thread went rather slow me thinks . We have like 6 main regular posters .



> A representative expressed, “Big Bang has composed many songs during their period of reflection this year. They’ll be choosing a few of them to include in their March release next year.”


Their album wasn't bad at all , in fact I liked the rest of the songs more than tonight . Unlucky to have a bad year but gimme something good yo! 

The way he looks at other woman is not the same way he looks at Seob , sorry Cara . /delusional shipper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E1GXO-qAB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

^ She's just a flawless girl . Everything about her is underrated , from looks to vocals .

I love Hyosung but she really ruins it bigtime


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

> Thread went rather slow me thinks . We have like 6 main regular posters .



Nah compared to other threads, we go super fast and barely ever go offtopic, if at all.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

I really don't check out other MD threads . Lol it is indeed weird how we're always on topic minus the once in a blue moon spam .

How the hell are you still 500 posts ahead of me even though you went MIA for like a month or so?

Seems all the Soshi members are venturing into acting but I really can't see anyone other than Sooyoung , Sunny and Yoona doing well . 

Is dangerous boys scripted or something? How did these guys go from rebels to dancing for Soshi in a week? lol . Either guys in Korea are tame as fuck or western countries are too corrupted .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

shockingly, Brave Girls' discography sounds nothing like every Brave Bros song out there.

lmao the boys don't even seem bad tbh =/ the only one that rly seemed bad was jess/sooyoung's kid bc he has anger issues but he's the one most motivated to change himself.

I'm worried for Jess tho, her drama starts airing on Jan 4th which is really late for filming to start since they just finalized the cast today. Adding onto the Gayos and Kouhaku, she's gonna be busy as hell the upcoming weeks

nvm I read that wrong


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> lmao the boys don't even seem bad tbh =/ the only one that rly seemed bad was jess/sooyoung's kid bc he has anger issues but he's the one most motivated to change himself.



Lol I swear to god he already has a solid fanbase . So many gif's of him floating around tumblr , I wouldn't be surprised if he joins a group soon . 

I feel for some of them , especially the single parent ones . I don't even with the music kid  . They should have a Jerry Springer and Maury marathon for Koreans .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

> The way he looks at other woman is not the same way he looks at Seob , sorry Cara . /delusional shipper



He harmonises well with her, they should release a single together

Tara are so beautiful.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAiJUqC_ApM[/YOUTUBE]

Lacked Kwon, and obvious lipsyncing. But the comedian guy is lulz. Also unpopular opinion but I really like Mir's rapping.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

> Is dangerous boys scripted or something? How did these guys go from rebels to dancing for Soshi in a week? lol . Either guys in Korea are tame as fuck or western countries are too corrupted .



I think we're really fucked up in comparison

Idk I still think it could be some sort of new boy group or something.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

Jun Hyun Moo was the best part of BMB, he was soooooooo bad it was hilar.

Mir is a nice rapper, hopefully they showcase it more in the rumored Jan comeback.

Kwanghee is sooooo bad at singing and dancing (see the interview section), I really wonder why he became an idol instead of a comedian because he suits comedy way more than an idol.


----------



## Spica (Dec 23, 2011)

So I read a comment that said IU thinks "Me, in" is the best song of the year. Wanna see her sing it now.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

Mir is really good , even better than most of the rappers out there but doesn't get the recognition .

Weird collab though , did they get the worst singers from each group or something?

I like T-ara but I seriously don't get what each persons' role in the group is , especially Qri . I know Soyeon is the main vocal and Jiyeon is the visual , that's about it .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Rookie stage, everyone is barely audible and then Eunji comes on and destroys them allXD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

lol t-ara's roles are so weird. I think this is accurate going by latest promos

Boram - sub-vocal? (she doesn't even get lines tho)
Qri - acting, visual, sub-vocal, sub-rapper
Soyeon - main vocal
Hyomin - lead vocal, sub-rapper, acting
Eunjung - vocals, main rapper, acting
Hwayoung - lead rapper
Jiyeon - visual, vocals, acting

they keep changing the roles tho, Eunjung used to be getting lead vocal lines.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

> I like T-ara but I seriously don't get what each persons' role in the group is , especially Qri . I know Soyeon is the main vocal and Jiyeon is the visual , that's about it .



Main Vocal: Soyeon
Vocal: Hyomin
Rapper: Eunjung
Visual: Jiyeon
Visual: Qri
Er look a bear is behind you....: Boram
For teh lulz: Hwayoung

ASDFGHJKLL JiEun looks gorgeous here.

Seems like Secret and Infinite had the best year. Collab plx.

Dumbest decisions ever: Ma Boy should have been Sistar as Change should have been a 4min song. The groups might have been popular rather than just Hyuna and Hyorin.

Ugh I'm so cool like Ice tea.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Main Vocal: Soyeon
> Vocal: Hyomin
> Rapper: Eunjung
> Visual: Jiyeon
> ...



Interesting I thought Boram was one of the lead vocalists . They have a weird setup though , they never needed Hwayoung and the rotating leader thing is just annoying . 



Ennoea said:


> Rookie stage, everyone is barely audible and then Eunji comes on and destroys them allXD


Wait what link??? my flawless goddess 


Rain's Angel said:


> lol t-ara's roles are so weird. I think this is accurate going by latest promos
> 
> Boram - sub-vocal? (she doesn't even get lines tho)
> Qri - acting, visual, sub-vocal, sub-rapper
> ...


Lol love how you added acting


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

^whut are you serious she doesn't even get any lines in Cry Cry





what is this


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^whut are you serious she doesn't even get any lines in Cry Cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't she a solo artist before? lol . Just assumed she was the 2nd best singer in T-ara . 

 Wtf? why is this show still on?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

these are all her solo parts in all t-ara title tracks


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

I love how that U HEEE part is regarded as a solo part

Taemin on IS2? Is it april fools already?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> these are all her solo parts in all t-ara title tracks


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Most original song ever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

/dead at that mv


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2011)

want to read the comments but freaking brazil using portuguese


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

> YG Entertainment, 2NE1 and Blackjacks around the world:
> We - fans from Brazil - are terribly sorry for this misfortuned incident. Nobody is feeling more disappointed than us. It's just unacceptable that these people are willing to steal someone else's work of art to achieve personal goals. We hope they can be punished for this disrespectful act and we also hope this lamentable event doesn't corrupt the scenery that we, brazilian k-poppers, are trying so hard to build here. All the best.



Kpop is srs bizz apparently


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 23, 2011)

really? taemin can't voice act and they're putting him on IS2?
i don't understand.

[YOUTUBE]CDypUo3q8Ms[/YOUTUBE]
omg


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

In b4 fangirls curse at the Cat for being a dumbass


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

L's one true love, look away RA, it's not pretty:


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xpDZdG1q-nQ[/YOUTUBE]

For some reason i can't stop laughing over this. 
but hey. At least his videos are subbed.


and he started to use his twitter again to.
i knew he wouldn't stay away


----------



## Spica (Dec 23, 2011)

So, SNSD are crossing over to the small screen in 2012. I bet they're building up their popularity for a huge 2013 release 


SNSD and The Dangerous Boys - SNSD
IY2 - Sunny and Hyoyeon
Love Rain - Yoona
Speed - Sooyoung
Wild Romance - Jessica
Fashion King - Yuri
Fame Musical - Tiffany

(Steals from AKP comment field) Soshified sub team = OTL 

I'm mostly looking forward to Yuri's show. I want something cute and girly, currently in a pink fluffy chick flick phase without too much focus on cheesy love.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Kara is going to the small screen aswell, I remember DSP discussing more acting roles for the girls.


----------



## Spica (Dec 23, 2011)

WANT GYURI FOR HER OWN SHOW. 

/tho she'll probably be busy with 200 pounds of beauty

I want her as a sassy heroine.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 23, 2011)

omg 
i just found out that deepstyle has free intl. shipping for orders over $180
;---;
awesome.


I just watched the wonder boys cut, why is jun wearing sunglasses?
i swear they're glued to him now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2011)

Spica said:


> So, SNSD are crossing over to the small screen in 2012. I bet they're building up their popularity for a huge 2013 release
> 
> 
> SNSD and The Dangerous Boys - SNSD
> ...



Oh wow I didn't think of it this way.  They'll probably find the first voice acting job they can for SeoTae.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 23, 2011)

Spica said:


> So, SNSD are crossing over to the small screen in 2012. I bet they're building up their popularity for a huge 2013 release
> 
> 
> SNSD and The Dangerous Boys - SNSD
> ...


you forgot sunny's koala movie.
she'll be voice acting as the second lead in it.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8t2RpspDbo[/YOUTUBE]

Holidays


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

nah Soshified probably won't sub the dramas, there are drama subbing teams out there who will sub it faster anyway.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 23, 2011)

MBLAQ Special DVD 'MONA LISA STYLE'

< PACKAGE >
2 DVD + 40 pages Photobook
+  6 photocards only for Pre-Order


TRACK LIST

[DISC 1]

01. MUSIC VIDEO FULL Ver.
02. MAKING FILM
03. SPECIAL ANGLES - CLOSE-UP Ver.
04. SPECIAL ANGLES - IMAGE Ver.
05. SPECIAL ANGLES - DANCE Ver.
      - SUN SET Ver.
      - STREET Ver.
      - STAGE Ver.
06. SPECIAL ANGLES - MEMBER Ver.
      - SEUNG HO Ver.
      - G.O Ver.
      - JOON Ver.
      - CHEON DUNG Ver.
      - MIR Ver.


[DISC 2]

01. INTERVIEW
02. STAFF SCROLL



do want.
i wanna watch thunder's and mir's.
not much of a fan to buy this though
mblaq are desroying fans money though recently


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

no.

like


god



i don't want to hear this again



> Release Date: 2012.02.29
> Price:
> ?1,800 (CD+DVD)
> ?1,100 (CD Only)
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 23, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> nah Soshified probably won't sub the dramas, there are drama subbing teams out there who will sub it faster anyway.



they did sub Cinderella Man in the past...not sure if they will for these dramas though. If they do, probably really slow.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Lolly Polly. I wonder how bad it'll sound in Japanese. But I do think it could be a hit.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 23, 2011)

ehhhh.

on another note of roly poly, i can never watch the MVs because of the switching scenes it hurts my eyes


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 23, 2011)

o wow is that taemin?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2011)

Why does he look so old?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2011)

Sm locked him up in the dungeons for far too long

Apparently KVips and KB2uties are at war everywhere since Beauties are claiming Beast is the next best thing and with this solid year they claimed BB's throne as the national male group and Vips are saying Beast is very far off .

Both are being very arrogant but god damn  .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

well, I expect a fanwar next March as well since it's Big Bang VS Shinhwa


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR1R1XGyA4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5qyOrX0IjTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

this perf is just perfection altogether ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 24, 2011)

dam.n SNSD X'mas Special in 7 more hrs... till be 7:30am at my place >.< I probably sleeping like Jessica at that time. I guess I will wake up at noon and watch in 1080p then!
--

Yorobun! Merry Christmas!
"*.˛.?★。˛ ?.★** **★* *˛.
˛?_██_*。 *./ \ .˛* .˛.*.★* *★ 。*
˛. (?• ̮•)*˛?*/.♫.♫\*˛.* ˛_Π_____. * ˛*
.?( . • . ) ˛?./• '♫ ' •\.˛*./______/~＼*. ˛*.。
*(...'•'.. ) *˛╬╬╬╬╬˛?.｜田田 ｜門｜╬╬╬╬ .
?˜"*?••?*"˜?`??˜"*?••?*"˜? ` ??˜"*???˜"*?••?*"


----------



## Spica (Dec 24, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> this perf is just perfection altogether ;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep that's how It goes 

also too short.  Crying with joy ;_;


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 24, 2011)

That video made me very happy. I will always love Ga-in's English.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDv6APUGlv4&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

[Youtube]3aKocu2h5YM[/youtube]

WHY IS EVERYTHING SO GODDAMN HEARTWARMING

edit:

OH MY GOD MON MON IS UPLOADING THE SNSD SPECIAL STUFF

YAY

edit:  Sica's "Wish Upon a Star" was so far the best performance.  Goddamn these performances today ;_;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Guys~

Soshi Vocal Line (minus Sunny) covering Magic Castle omg ;_;

Kissing You (Xmas Ver) is so goood.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

ouch Fany what happened. That Teenage Dream cover girl, your voice was so thin. She's easily the weakest main vocal of the group now, she's been deteriorating since Hoot =/


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

Aw, but I loved her cover. xD  

And my god, Sooyoung just owned the shit out of that dance.  Girl is amazing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

^ it was cute but I'm kinda sad that her voice is becoming really thin, she used to be able to sing more powerfully in 2009, her adlibs in Genie ;_;

Sooyoung's solo was amazing, her solo is the same as the one she did for her solo stages on tour this year, so glad she could perform it because SM is hiding those solo perfs from the tour from the Japan Tour DVD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

Yoona is doing hers as well, it's cute, but my god Sooyoung was insane.  

So far the show is pretty great, though I didn't really care for the sexy blow out at the beginning


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

Really loved One Year Later, jfc, when will SM ever promote Onew as a main vocal

more xmas from kara on is2


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

So much stuff to watch

I love Tippany and Jess but their voices have sort of deteriorated, in b4 Hust claims they're smoking and that's why


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So much stuff to watch
> 
> I love Tippany and Jess but their voices have sort of deteriorated, in b4 Hust claims they're smoking and that's why



Soshi hates the smell of smoke  

I really think Bom does/did because she's close with BB and I could see her casually having a smoke with them  .

If not it's her vocal cord nodules perhaps


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas guys.
i probably won't be back until my birthday
have a fun vacation if you have one.

:33


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2011)

You too 7 , have a good one

Need , want


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Se7en and early Happy New Year to you~

Sica struggles with The Boys so badly  she does alright when the songs are right for her tone but yeah, she kinda deteriorated vocally


----------



## JJ (Dec 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> MBLAQ Special DVD 'MONA LISA STYLE'
> 
> < PACKAGE >
> 2 DVD + 40 pages Photobook
> ...



I'm just going to leave this here (I highly recommend you watch them all):

MONA LISA STYLE DVD

 (SEUNGHO version)

 (G.O version)

 (LEE JOON version)

 (THUNDER version)

 (MIR version)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Watching MuCore:

BEG just destroyed everyone vocally.

Merry Little Christmas really sweet. JiEunpek

Teentop and Infinite jsut sang White Christmas from Suju, I love that song.

Wth is Donghwa wearing?

Also Yenny and Sunye sing so well, their tones and control, underrated as singers' both of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Jess is something out of Disney.

I'm liking SNSD special but Yuri sounds good here, so not sure how much live this is

Those soldier guys were happy, I don't blame them, OH is a proper fanboy songXD

Christmas=Disney Princesses apparently lol.

Seobb is improving at an alarming rate.

No Sunny? Y?

And they sent Taemin over Onew to IY2. SM can be embarrassing, waste of talent.

Sung Si Kyung is epic balladeer. I'm glad he's here

I liked it even though I've heard these songs way too many times. Too much Tiff and not enough Sunny though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 24, 2011)

oh gawd! Jessica - When You Wish upon a Star perf...perfection!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuA9qgFwCZ8[/YOUTUBE]

my siggy woot


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Ichi stop fapping and watch some of the other performances.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunny was sick I'm assuming, her lines in the Boys were lip synced as opposed to everyone else.  

And lol RM73, Gary is being a terrible Running Man.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Is that the episode with Seobb's secret lover?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

I dunno, seems Min Jung is doing a good job of keeping it a secret.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

XD

I really need to catch up, I think I'm a little behind. On 65, damn must marathon through them. If there's a boring ep that I can miss out on feel free to tell me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

er 68 was kind of whatever though it's funny cause the easy brothers become spies

but then it gets wtf weird

69 is kind of boring until the end.  That's when Minsoo comes back 

70 starts off really good.  er it gets -sorta- disappointing at one point but I can't explain it without spoiling it

71 they have to find foreigners which is fun, but the chase is condensed and boring

72 is must watch, they're in hong kong.  73 i'm half through


----------



## Adachi (Dec 24, 2011)

Holy crap, I stop paying attention to K-Pop for a week and all of a sudden all these news and shows appear and I have to catch up on them. 

Merry Christmas guys. I'll most likely spend the next two days cleaning my room and reading/watching everything I've missed.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Cara.


----------



## Spica (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas, Adachi! 

Mum did my makeup like Gyul for Christmas~ I need to let my hair grow a bit more before I curl it her style /o/ You can see it in the Pic thread.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Korea

I'm gonna be on TV tonight


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen Kog.

Time to Bond peeps. While I tend to prefer anonymous I realised none of you folks know what I look like (and we barely know much about each other). So lo and behold this is Ennoea, real name Omair. I should have a nick which I use to fit in with all the white people but I sadly don't, so most people just call me Abdul:


I'm not sure there's anything else? Random stuff about me, I'm good at trivia, like super good. I have trouble learning relevant stuff but my head is chock full of inane general knowledge and I never forget it.

Random stuff off the top of my head:

-Zebras are actually black with white stripes
-A US penny is heavier on the Heads side so statistically Tails is more likely to come up, even though I bet you thought it's Heads
-An iguana can commit suicide (no joke they suffer from depression aswell)

I love movies, I lay the blame on my Dad who's a complete film lover so thanks to him I'm also obsessed with film. They're my first love. Most of my spare time is filled with watching films, music (Kpop nowdays) or reading. I don't read as much as I should now, but in School I used to burn through the classics. I also write too (who wudda thunk it with my grammar), I've written tons of short stories.

I can't sing, poor dancing skills but I admit I love to dance in clubs, infact my friends dislike taking me to raves because I refuse to stop. I don't really smoke, barely ever drink (blame my parents). My parents are from Pakistan and moved to the UK in the early 80s. They're conservative Muslims but I myself am not religious whatsoever, I clash alot with them over some of their beliefs. Currently studying and working.  

Also I suck at driving, I in my second lesson I rammed the car in to a truck. I lack concentration. I think that's enough


----------



## koguryo (Dec 24, 2011)

lol the flashmob we did with secret, etc. airs today.  Even in the preview they didn't show what was going to happen.  Can't fucking wait.  Gonna link the youtube vids everywhere, still got 7 hours before it airs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> No Sunny? Y?
> 
> I liked it even though I've heard these songs way too many times. Too much Tiff and not enough Sunny though.



Sunny & Hyo didn't have time to rehearse or something I think, both busy with IY2. (I guess it should be right because both of them didn't get solo stages).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

Remix time:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxSu5I5b8oA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSF9rpgjHtU&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft27Z1PJjsw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0HX8s8q-IdI[/YOUTUBE]
Cat boy forever relevant~
ddi he dye his hair or is it just the hat?
[YOUTUBE]cXEboEvIpg8[/YOUTUBE]
english is okay. but i hd the volume really low so i'm not sure if i'm hearing correctly. the black short haired one is really good she's basically singing the entire thing though 


okay with my saved up money i bought myself my Christmas presents.

just tell if you want me to take pictures :3

Brown Eyed Girls - Sixth Sense
Chae Dong Ha Mini - D day
Jerry Yan - Freedom (Star Version)
LEDApple Single Album - CODA
Super Junior M Mini - Perfection
DGNA Single Album  - Lady
U-Kiss  - Neverland
V.O.S Special Mini - The Blue Bird

no posters because i couldn't afford the shipping ;--;
but i'll be giving christmas reps then i'll be off, have to help wrap presents


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

*realizes Enno wrote a tl;dr edit* hehe

well if anyone didn't know i'm cara, and i don't mind people calling me by my irl name at all cause personally i like my name and i know in some situations it's probably easier than calling someone "nude" XD

er, i live in the US right outside DC in maryland.  my mom is scottish canadian, she lives here as a permanent resident, and my father was african american, but as he passed away when i was a baby i don't know much about his side.

i have only half brothers and sisters, but two i live with i consider full because i was just raised to think that way. we're close, but only to a certain degree since i'm significantly younger than everyone (8 years from my brother, 14 from my sister, the others i don't know but are in their mid 20s to 30s)

i don't have any current pics (i switched computers so my minimal camwhoring is on that one) but i do have some baby pics saved from fucking around with a scanner recently


*Spoiler*: __ 





yeah it's basically impossible to tell i'm part black except for the hair. 




uh i go to school and work at the local community college (this is basically cheap college, you get the degree but not the prestige i guess) 

lately i've been buying a shitload of games in the steam sale and playing them for very little time until i go back to playing tf2.  

favorite shows are currently Parks and Recreation and Community, totally recommend both

and obviously i love kpop.  i'm not sure why, i think it's cause i love the dancing and the fact that i can't understand it helps with the unbearable obnoxiousness of american music lately

also

seohyun is awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

WTF did I watch. I fear for the future

Cara that picture is adorablepek
Younger Enno in his pimp days:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dem hoes be getting beat by my brush






> i think it's cause i love the dancing and the fact that i can't understand it helps with the unbearable obnoxiousness of american music lately



Too much club music and stuff about relationships, like there's nothing else to sing about in the world apparently other than your boyfriend/girlfriend/random chick you saw in a club sipping on some bub.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

haha you look like you seriously don't want to be there.

bet you started hitting them with your brush until you got your way


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

if you have almost 2 hours to spare, knock yourselves out:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

ze quality 

do want though


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2011)

Adorable picture Cara . 

Tl;dr time!

I'm Leo and yes that's my full name , it's not Leonardo lol . I'm Srilankan or Srilankan Tamil to be exact since we're prideful little creatures .

My picture should be in the picture thread . 

I have one younger brother who's 18 , we fairly have a good relationship . Even though I live with parents , I barely ever talk to my dad . The weird thing is it's not because we had some sort of problem but we just don't talk , it's mutual .

I'm finishing my Uni next year given that I pass everything . I just wana find a good job and travel a lot before settling down . 

I'm not much of a gamer , I get bored of games within days so I never end up finishing it . But I play Dota pretty much every day since my friends drag me into it . 

I like trivia's , supernatural and ancient history , a lot! Always watching shows about them or reading about them . I'm indecisive , as you can tell with my constant bias changes lol .

Opposite of Eno , I love alcohol and i'm a smoker . I try to drink at least once a week or have so for the past 4-5 years .  Neither of my parents drink or smoke but my Grandpa is an alcoholic , guess I got it from him .

I'm weird because I don't mind people ruining movies or tv shows for me , in fact I read up the story line/plot myself before watching it . It's just to make sure that I don't waste time on something unknown .

Love K-pop , love my biases & Merry Christmas


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

> I'm not much of a gamer , I get bored of games within days so I never end up finishing it . But I play Dota pretty much every day since my friends drag me into it .



I used to love games but then I hit 17 and realised I was paying money for games I'd already played but now they came with shinier graphics. And thus now I barely ever play much.

Family stuff I won't go in to because it'll make Korean drama's look tame in comparison but I have a great relationship with all my siblings (4 in total, 3 Brothers and 1 Sister). My mom is a teenage girl no joke, she's on the phone all the time, she's crazy social to the point everyone knows her, even my friends like talking about girls to her. She's loveable and kind but she's uber conservative so she can be incredibly judgemental. And my Dad is the Asian Archetype male, he can be cold, prideful and stoic and loved to instill discipline since I was young, but overall he's thoughtful and does his best as a father. 

Disappointed you haven't drunk posted Hust.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

i think we have had drunk leo visit before   though from what i recall he was fairly sober though he told us he had been drinking


----------



## koguryo (Dec 24, 2011)

My turn lol

I am Kog.  I like long walks on the beach, I'm an Aries lol.

You can call me Tony, Antunes, Tunes, Tonio, Antonio.  I am half-Korean, 1/4 Portuguese and 1/4 French.  I currently reside in Korea where I am beginning to hate living here, 3 years.  I was born and raised everywhere cuz my Mom is in the Air Force.

I started dancing this year, am part of a dance club at my uni.  I am sort of bilingual.  My Korean friends are sometimes amazed when I speak Korean and also amazed when I speak English, I don't really know what they expect of me lol.  It's like sometimes I'm American and sometimes I'm Korean.  I think I may have found myself here in Korea.  I used to dress up like a little Asian gangster.

I think my English has gotten a lot worse since living here lol I am a social drinker, so that's when I go clubbing or have to go drinking with the dance club, oh our dance club's name is SHOCK.

Um my bias is Jiyoon and Jieun.  I am a huge fan of Keone Madrid, Lyle Beniga, and all of those people at Movement Lifestyle.

No pictures yet


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2011)

> I am Kog. I like long walks on the beach, I'm an Aries lol.



This isn't a dating advert


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

ok so this is gonna be weiiiiiiird

i don't really like using my irl name, so just call me RA. I'm 17, like those hot ass k-poppers that are almost legal but not yet (many people counting down till when Jing & Krystal are legal next year). 

I live in Singapore where all the k-pop people decide to go to bc we are a hallyu crazy country & spend tons of money on their overpriced shit.

Currently doing a diploma in Banking & Finance, first year. idk how I'm gonna finance for Uni tho cause it'd be ex on my mum (single parent family here) if she financed (and she has to finance for my 1 year younger sis too), so after diploma I might take a year or two off to get a decent job that pays well so I can help out with uni. or travel idk really, it'd be nice if I get time off from school. Plus I'm not sure if I really wanna continue with Finance in Uni.

My parents are divorced, living with my mum and younger sis, no other siblings and haven't seen my dad in forever. soooooo nothing else there, we're an alright family. I was working part time for like 4-5 months when my O Levels ended last year before my diploma course started so that's how I finance my k-pop (not all of it tho, I've stashed away at least half of it for the future)

I love shopping! um, I'm kind of a spendthrift so that sucks for my wallet lol. Aside from K-Pop, I'm into Pokemon and a few anime & manga (huge CLAMP fan). oh and Harry Potter.

other than that idkr, I like hanging out with friends a lot and ummmm idk what to add already lmao. I just bought a bunch of xmas gifts for myself on gmarket (poor $100 ;_. the Secret's Seasons Greetings was probs the most ex item on that list lmao. a few albums and clothes, it was worth it cause it'd be way more expensive if I bought these clothes at shops here. (plus I spammed a bunch of coupons so I got like $25 off but shipping was about $20 so yeah)


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2011)

We'll forward it to Jiyoon. 

edit: Pokemon + Harry Potter

if this was not everyone elses childhood then I shall weep for you ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2011)

Long walks on the beach

Eno I usually drink over the weekends , but we always end up pigging out/playing Dota after the drinking session so i'm pretty much sober by the time I get home . 

Not bragging , I have good tolerance  

Incredible!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpjHkL2Uh7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 24, 2011)

Ali is amazing. I really hope her career takes off after this album because IS2 really got her name known out there and I hope the controversy over her song about Nayoung won't bring her down.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 24, 2011)

well since all the cool kids are doing it lulz :33

My irl name is Lawrence and my Chinese name is Fa-Yuan. I was born in Taiwan but I moved to Canada when I was three so my English is waaaaaay better than my Mandarin and I only know like three phrases of Taiwanese 

As lame as it is, I really like playing piano and classical (in the broader sense) music. Outside of kpop, I basically listen to whatever really, although I love Imogen Heap and Beyonce's semi-new album 4 is quite possibly the greatest thing to have come out of 2011.

mmm... favourite foods include: bubble tea w/ grass jelly(of course), mango-chicken curry, pho, and pineapple cakes. So yeah, now that I think about it, I haven't really been anywhere that's not predominantly asian for an extended period of time, since Vancouver has such a strong asian community and I've really only been to Taiwan. 

You've seen a picture of me before, I think, but that was with the pretty function so yeah, behold my chinky eyes in all their glory XD

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm actually a huge digimon fan but life has recently stopped me from finishing Xros Wars so yeah, I can't wait to finish it over the break haha.

Right now, I'm basically worried about uni and scholarship applications. Hopefully I'l get into UBC Sciences but apparently the cut off last year was 92% and it only get higher each year DX.

edit: oh yeah, I forgot to mention, I'm a huge shameless camwhore and so so proud of it


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2011)

^  Why do you look so much like Henry? 

People are starting to pay more attention to other artists .

Leessang did really well this year , Iu , Huh Gak and now Ali . They deserve it a lot more .

I need a link to this perf please ..she looks stunning


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2011)

These are the guys in our line



Pretty much the WHOLE team


Me in Japan


Unlike most other Koreans I can grow out a huge full beard that I hate to have cuz it makes me look 25.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

> Why do you look so much like Henry?



So subconsciously Noda is in fact enamoured with himself?

Piano isn't lame, not being able to play Piano is



> Unlike most other Koreans I can grow out a huge full beard that I hate to have cuz it makes me look 25.



I hate shaving, it's the bane of my existence.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2011)

Noda we have so much in common omg, Digimon was my life too ;_;

Oh I'm supposed to be bilingual but my mandarin is pretty bad. I can understand and hold basic conversations but I can't read or write it for nuts. Learning Japanese right now


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Language wise:

Read, write and speak fluently: English, Urdu
Read, write but poorly spoken: Arabic, French
Delusions that I can speak: Korean...... Saranghaeyo

I can speak Hindi and Punjabi too.

I have been actively trying to learn Hangul though, only got as far as being able to order food and stuff.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I hate shaving, it's the bane of my existence.



"Tony-hyung when's the last time you shaved?"

"I shaved this morning"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

That's terrible

Time to grow a mustache Kog.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 25, 2011)

When I grow just a mustache out I either look Mexican or like a 70s porn star


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

No one should ever grow just a mustache.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 25, 2011)

lulz maybe it's cuz we're both Taiwanese? Although, to be completely honest, one of the reasons I stan Sunggyu so hard is because his tiny eyes remind me and make me feel better about myself 

@RA: omg Digimon was the most amazing thing evar, what's your favourite season . I think my favourite would have to be either 1st or 3rd season.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

> When I grow just a mustache out I either look Mexican or like a 70s porn star



I grew it out once for lulz, people find it really amusing 

I'm a Beast Wars kid, I doubt any of you know what that isXD

That and Pokemon, Arthur and Yugioh.



> I stan Sunggyu so hard is because his tiny eyes remind me and make me feel better about myself



Time to bring out the eyeliner Noda.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone :3


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm a Beast Wars kid, I doubt any of you know what that isXD



All about Ninja Robots and Popeye for me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Dec 25, 2011)

Noda. B said:


> lulz maybe it's cuz we're both Taiwanese? Although, to be completely honest, one of the reasons I stan Sunggyu so hard is because his tiny eyes remind me and make me feel better about myself
> 
> @RA: omg Digimon was the most amazing thing evar, what's your favourite season . I think my favourite would have to be either 1st or 3rd season.



my favorite was Adventure ;o; i'm waiting for xros wars 2 to get into the plot esp since:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Taichi is supposed to appear in the next episode or something =o




Sunggyu is rly cute omg ;_; how is he 22 or something, he looks as young as the younger members of Infinite.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 25, 2011)

Hustler said:


> ^  Why do you look so much like Henry?
> 
> People are starting to pay more attention to other artists .
> 
> ...



It's most likely from this performance (I skimmed through


----------



## Spica (Dec 25, 2011)

So fun reading about you guys but I can't see Enno and Noda's pics at all. Lol, kog is a guy. From the way you posted, THAT'S WHAT I FIGURED, but your sig and avvy were throwing me off. I thought you were some kind of a narcissistic school girl with guyish tendencies, lol.




As for me, I'm Tina, 19 years old, half Thai, half Italian, but I consider myself Norwegian after living here since I was 5. I'm currently studying Illustration in uni in England, having the greatest time of my life there. I wanna be a comic book artist but my course is children's book and industry-based, which is fine, I really enjoy it.  No idea how I'm going to make it, so my days are mostly spent drawing and drawing and drawing and HANG OUT WITH FRIENDS. 


*Spoiler*: _This is me on our recent study visit to London._ 








I like art history, food (especially spicy, Asian cuisine - but I'll eat anything that taste good - my latest obsession are ddeokbokki and bubble tea/Asian desserts/mock pomegranate) and Batman because I have the biggest crush ever on Bruce Wayne (men in suits are my demise - like Jon Hamm)  

My biggest fear are zombies, ever since I watched Resident Evil when I was 8.  My eternal bias is Gyuri but I also like Ga in. 

Since everyone are talking about languages, I know Norwegian and English fluently. Thai and German to a certain LIMITED extent. Also to impress foreigners, I also know Swedish and Danish (but when you're Norwegian, it's nothing special since the languages are mutually intelligible). Looks nice on my resum? in England that I'm quint-lingual but it's really nothing.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 25, 2011)

While it's still Christmas in Sydney I leave you my Christmas song for the year.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 25, 2011)

First song I tested on my Sennheiser HD 598's was an FLAC of "Turn it Up" by TOP. I let my pop pop listen, the sound almost knocked him down I think 


These things are so powerful, people can hear them on a different floor if I go to max. The weird thing is, doesn't hurt your eardrums at all. It's loud, but comfortable.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 25, 2011)

I might as well write up a long post 

My name is Chloe. I'm half Portuguese, a quarter Croatian and a quarter Albanian.
I have two sisters, one younger by 10 years and the other by 3. We get along pretty well. None of us looks like the other, we managed to get different features from our parents that none of the others have. This one time someone asked my mum if the middle child was adopted or her step daughter 

My family is kinda large. Most of them are in Madeira. All of the young people in my family are younger than me. The maknae line () is four, five and six years of age with two more cousins and a godson due in January and February.
I don't know anyone on my dad's side because his dad got kicked out the house by his mum because he was a dick and he doesn't talk to his sister because she's a bitch 

I'm not religious, but my mum's side of the family is. They drag me to church every Easter and Christmas and everyone is Baptised. I'm not religious, but I'd never tell my av? otherwise she'd have a heart attack OTL

I'm in year 12, and I am an underachiever, a habit I have to break next year.
tbh I don't know what I'll do when I finish school. It'll probably be Uni though.

My spare time is spent of kpop, Goosebumps (don't judge me), Pokemon, Doctor Who, food, Munchkin and telling myself I'm going to read all those series on my manga list.
I used to read a ton, I think I might start reading more books again.

Ummm, my fraaaaands are pretty cool. Too bad most of them don't go to my school. They're heavily into comics and Skyrim  I swear they're alcoholics or some shit because whenever we hang out as a group there always seems to be alcohol.

I have one friend who's into kpop as much as me. Pretty much whenever we get together we butcher all the songs you know and love by adding our own lyrics and doing really uncoordinated dancing ORZ

I don't really have a favourite food. I don't discriminate against my food, unless it's spicy. I can't handle spice. My four year old cousin has a better spice tolerence than me 

I don't just listen to kpop. I also listen to things like Queens of the Stone Age, Rancid, some Australian hardcore and some Australian bands like Powderfinger and Grinspoon (before they got shit), Jrock and Jmetal with some occasional jpop and lately I've been really into the more underground khiphop.

My main biases (in case you haven't worked it out are): Dongwoon, Sooyoung, Sunny, Lainbow (the entire group is essentially my bias) and lately Block B and Rania.

This is me .__.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

> I like trivia's , supernatural and ancient history , a lot! Always watching shows about them or reading about them . I'm indecisive , as you can tell with my constant bias changes lol .



I forgot to mention, Leo you're a proper asian lad

All my friends sit around discussing Jinn, Illuminati and every other weird stuff on most nights



> I have one friend who's into kpop as much as me. Pretty much whenever we get together we butcher all the songs you know and love by adding our own lyrics and doing really uncoordinated dancing ORZ



That's cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

Everyone is so pretty. 

and woah, almost done with the thread.  We had like 100 posts to go when you said we were zooming through 

also MERRY CHRISTMAS!  I just cleaned up our kitchen so my mom can do her once a year cooking of ze food.


----------



## Spica (Dec 25, 2011)

Only 14 posts (as of this) left of this thread. O.O

You guys are the best. Who's starting the next thread?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

it's automatic.  i think mbxx has a script going for any thread that hits 10000


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Fine since you guys are asking, I'll do a spam for ye all:

Gyul:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Seodroid:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2011)

Seoblues?  "My boobs are slightly larger than my unnis so people will look at me?" 

and lol that yonghwa pic is actually kind of nice.  good to know he makes an effort to listen to her even after the show is over.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Hyosung (some Jieun and VIc):

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

RA's Harem (Inpinitu, Joongki and Minhyuk):

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 25, 2011)

POSTING IN THIS LAST PAGE OF THIS THREAD BEFORE IT GETS CLOSED!!!!!!!!111


I hope you all had a good Christmas Day/holidays.

I shall be replaying SNSD's cover All I Want For Christmas Is You.


----------



## Spica (Dec 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hyosung (some Jieun and VIc):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



VIC AND KRYSTAL HAD A PHOTOSHOOT TOGETHER?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I forgot to mention, Leo you're a proper asian lad
> 
> All my friends sit around discussing Jinn, Illuminati and every other weird stuff on most nights
> 
> ...


Lol my friends are no exception . I personally hate that Illuminati and Tupac shit though lol , maybe because they go on and on about it . 


Ennoea said:


> Hyosung (some Jieun and VIc):



 

Missing Eunji


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Noda's Harem (Henry, Donghae and Fox)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

/waitsforsomeotherkindofmanlyspam. if there is any at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

> VIC AND KRYSTAL HAD A PHOTOSHOOT TOGETHER?



F(X) have to be the idols that do the most photoshoot, I think that one is from High Cut maybe.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Some KimBum for Kat:



I bet Cara's been lurking for the 10k post


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

10K is mine. On to a Brand new World


----------



## Zach (Dec 25, 2011)

I wish I could get Seohyun dressed in those Christmas clothes would be best present ever. Just needs a bow on her.

Hyosungpek


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 25, 2011)

Why thank you Enno. This thread just became  a hundred times better


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Can you imagine opening the door and finding Seobb with a bow?

The novelty wouldn't last long because no more hamburgers, and she'd lecture you about where your life is leading right now and where it should be.


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 25, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

